# ADSLgr.com Projects > ADSLgr.com Folding@Home team # 36673 >  Folding Team χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και off topic

## Iannis

Στην προσπάθεια μου να βρω ένα τεχνικό ποστ για το Folding έπεφτα συχνά σε πολλά of topic κλπ και αφορμής δοθείσης (PS3 αχ Νικόλα)
Βέβαια δεν βγάζω την ουρά μου απ' εξω αλλά λέμε τώρα. 

Προτείνω λοιπόν
ότι σε
Καλαμπούρια
Πειράγματα
Σχόλια (θετικά και μη - πχ όπως τα οεο σημαντικά κλπ).....

όλα να μπαίνουν εδώ και να αφήσουμε τα άλλα Threads καθαρά και αυστηρά στο θέμα του κάθε ενός.  :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

διαφωνώ   :Laughing:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Και εγώ διαφωνώ ριζικά θα χαθεί η μαγεία. Υπαρχει το The fun section..

----------


## sdikr

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει το γιατί τρελαίνεστε τόσο με το τι βαθμούς έχει,  γιατί δεν το έστειλε σήμερα και θα το στείλει αυριό,  γιατί εγώ πηρά μικρό wu   etc

Δεν θυμάμαι κάν ποτε το έβαλα να τρέχει,  δεν με ενοχλεί δεν το ενοχλώ

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει το γιατί τρελαίνεστε τόσο με το τι βαθμούς έχει,  γιατί δεν το έστειλε σήμερα και θα το στείλει αυριό,  γιατί εγώ πηρά μικρό wu   etc
> 
> Δεν θυμάμαι κάν ποτε το έβαλα να τρέχει,  δεν με ενοχλεί δεν το ενοχλώ


Ε γ' αυτο παει καλα

Αλλα δεν ειναι ο client σε ολα τα Λειτουργικά το ιδιο σταθερός.
Προχθές σε Linux έστειλε χωρίς να παίρνει νεα πχ Αν δεν ήμουν απο πάνω να το δω ακόμη θα περιμαινα. Οποτε ενα close-open τσικι-τσικι μπαννννν και κατεβασε :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Κρατάμε τους πάντες σε εγρήγορση για να μην τα παρατήσουν και από το λέγε λεγε όλο και κάποιος μπαίνει στην ομάδα :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει το γιατί τρελαίνεστε τόσο με το τι βαθμούς έχει,  γιατί δεν το έστειλε σήμερα και θα το στείλει αυριό,  γιατί εγώ πηρά μικρό wu   etc
> 
> Δεν θυμάμαι κάν ποτε το έβαλα να τρέχει,  δεν με ενοχλεί δεν το ενοχλώ


 Σιγουρα το εβαλες?????? :One thumb up: 

xaxaxa ναι ουτε αυτο μας ενοχλει  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: : 

Απίστευτος ο admin

----------


## Iannis

Με αυτά και μ' αυτά οχι βάζω τον ενα βγάζω τον αλλο έπεσε ο αετός απο τη φωλια του. Επαιξα και εγω ενα δυο AOE-III και μερικοί αλλοι και................
να την τη βουτιά :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

Ποια βουτιά;Απλώς σου έτυχαν 3-4 μικρά WUs, αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγουρα το εβαλες??????
> 
> xaxaxa ναι ουτε αυτο μας ενοχλει : 
> 
> Απίστευτος ο admin


Γιατί να με πειράξει;
Θα τα στείλει όταν μπορέσει

----------


## A_gamer

> Γιατί να με πειράξει;
> Θα τα στείλει όταν μπορέσει


Αρκεί να κοιτάξει κανείς το Avatar σου για να καταλάβει ότι είσαι του "χα(λ^3)αρά". :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Ποια βουτιά;Απλώς σου έτυχαν 3-4 μικρά WUs, αυτό είναι όλο.


Δεν καταλαβες αρχηγε Αυτο ειναι το γραφημα της ομαδας οχι το δικό μου
Για βουτια της ομαδας ομιλώ 




> Γιατί να με πειράξει;
> Θα τα στείλει όταν μπορέσει


χαχαχαχαχα ουκ εν λάβεις παρά του μη έχοντος .

Με εχει πιασει νευρικό γελιο :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Razz:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## alexopth69

> Δεν καταλαβες αρχηγε Αυτο ειναι το γραφημα της ομαδας οχι το δικό μου
> Για βουτια της ομαδας ομιλώ


Χαχα δε θα θελες να ναι το δικό σου;

----------


## Iannis

> Και εγώ διαφωνώ ριζικά θα χαθεί η μαγεία. Υπαρχει το The fun section..


Ναι αλλά δεν υπάρχει το Folding Fun section  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

alexopth69
70.000 μερα μαλλον θα ηθελα boss :Smile: 

Προτείνω δε και υμνο για την ομαδα το επαναστατικόν

"Είμαστε δυο είμαστε τρεις  ... είμαστε χίλιοι δέκα τρεις"

----------


## erateinos

Μια και είμαι νέος (τέτοια γράφω για να παίρνω τα πάνω μου) και στο forum και στο folding ποιον να βάλω μέσον να παίρνω μικρά WUs ? (να του στείλω και λίγο λαδάκι η μερικά μωβ χαρτονομίσματα στην ανάγκη)  :ROFL:  
Οι πόντοι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν άλλωστε είμαι έτη φωτός μακριά από εσάς!!!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
2 WUs  μου έτυχαν το ένα 80 ώρες και το άλλο 80 μέρες  :Wall:  
(ούτε καμιά 30 pc έχω στην διάθεση μου ούτε server έχω)  :Embarassed:  
Ένα pc και ένα  laptop έχω το μικρό πακιστανό  :Clap:  
Άσχετο (μιας και ανέλυσα όλα τα σχετικά)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  πως μπορώ σε ένα WU που τρέχει το pc να το βοηθήσει το laptop ?  :Thinking:  
Πάλι σας έδωσα θέμα  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

> Μια και είμαι νέος (τέτοια γράφω για να παίρνω τα πάνω μου) και στο forum και στο folding ποιον να βάλω μέσον να παίρνω μικρά WUs ? (να του στείλω και λίγο λαδάκι η μερικά μωβ χαρτονομίσματα στην ανάγκη)  
> Οι πόντοι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν άλλωστε είμαι έτη φωτός μακριά από εσάς!!!   
> 2 WUs  μου έτυχαν το ένα 80 ώρες και το άλλο 80 μέρες  
> (ούτε καμιά 30 pc έχω στην διάθεση μου ούτε server έχω)  
> Ένα pc και ένα  laptop έχω το μικρό πακιστανό  
> Άσχετο (μιας και ανέλυσα όλα τα σχετικά)  πως μπορώ σε ένα WU που τρέχει το pc να το βοηθήσει το laptop ?  
> Πάλι σας έδωσα θέμα


Παλικάρι Το πράγμα θελει υπομονή και κυρίως επιμονή.  Σιγα σιγα 
Εδω υπαρχουν λεβεντιες που φολνταρουν χρονια.

Τωρα το φορητό να βοηθήσει το PC δηλαδή να τρέξουν τη πρωτεΐνη μισή μισή??
Απλά δεν γίνεται

Φορτζα γερά  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## andymen

Μη με ρωτήσει κανείς γιατί έβαλα το δεκαχίλιαρο στην υπογραφή μου ....

Θα το καταλάβει όταν ενημερωθούν τα stats του adslgr ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Μη με ρωτήσει κανείς γιατί έβαλα το δεκαχίλιαρο στην υπογραφή μου ....
> 
> Θα το καταλάβει όταν ενημερωθούν τα stats του adslgr ...


.και λιγα εβαλες 11 σε βλεπω  :Smile:

----------


## nontasg

Έχω χάσει 5 συνεχόμενα WU's και έχω πολλάαα νεύρα.Εδώ μπορώ να ξεσπάσω;;;  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το pc σου nontasg από όσο είδα στο άλλο νήμα. Σε ένα από τα δικά μου με ανάλογα προβλήματα απλά τα αντικατέστησα ΟΛΑ, (CPU , MoBo, μνήμες κλπ)

----------


## nontasg

> Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το pc σου nontasg από όσο είδα στο άλλο νήμα. Σε ένα από τα δικά μου με ανάλογα προβλήματα απλά τα αντικατέστησα ΟΛΑ, (CPU , MoBo, μνήμες κλπ)


LOL δεν προβλέπεται να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο...Προς το παρόν ψάχνω να βρω κανά "θύμα" με διπύρηνο να του φορτώσω το folding... :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## yiannismark

Έχω μια άσχετη ερώτηση: πώς μπορώ να εμφανίσω το σηματάκι του folding στο προφίλ μου; (κάτω αριστερά, εκεί που δείχνει αν ειμαι ονλαιν ή όχι, τα σηματάκια των icq / msn κλπ).
Δεν κατάφερα να βρω σχετική πληροφορία με το -γρήγορο- ψάξιμο που έκανα.
Ευχαριστώ


ΕΝΤΙΤ:  Χα! το βρήκα!

----------


## Iannis

> Μη με ρωτήσει κανείς γιατί έβαλα το δεκαχίλιαρο στην υπογραφή μου ....
> 
> Θα το καταλάβει όταν ενημερωθούν τα stats του adslgr ...


Δεν βαζεις το 20χιλιαρο λέω εγώ :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Αυριο Ξεκινάμε  PS3  μετα απο λίγο game F-1 :Smile:  :Smile: 

ωχ sorry για το διπλό ποστ

----------


## aria

> Αυριο Ξεκινάμε  PS3  μετα απο λίγο game F-1


WELL DONE DOC!!!  :Smile:   :One thumb up:   :Clap:  

Πάρε κι αυτό για διάβασμα  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> WELL DONE DOC!!!    
> 
> Πάρε κι αυτό για διάβασμα


Thanks φιλεναδα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

> Αυριο Ξεκινάμε  PS3  μετα απο λίγο game F-1


νάτα νάτα, και μείς να προσπαθούμε με τις σφεντόνες!!!!

όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!!!

θέλω PS3 τώρα!!!!

σνιφ , κλαπς , 

[action=k_koulos]παίρνει τα κουβαδάκια του και πάει να βρεί άλλο νήμα να κλαφτεί για το κακό που τον βρήκε![/action]

----------


## andymen

> Δεν βαζεις το 20χιλιαρο λέω εγώ


Κάθε πράμα στο καιρό του ...  :Wink:  

Αύριο-μεθαύριο που ξεφορτώνω κανα δυό 1500άρες, μια 1760άρα και κάτι ψιλές ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> Κάθε πράμα στο καιρό του ...  
> 
> Αύριο-μεθαύριο που ξεφορτώνω κανα δυό 1500άρες, μια 1760άρα και κάτι ψιλές ...


Εχεις ανεβάσει απόδοση... Μπράβο μπράβο, άντε και όλοι κόκκινοι στο EOC, έτσι Iannis;

----------


## Iannis

> Εχεις ανεβάσει απόδοση... Μπράβο μπράβο, άντε και όλοι κόκκινοι στο EOC, έτσι Iannis;



Σε μερικές μέρες θα εχουν κοκκινισει ολοι Κατι ξερω εγω  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  
Καπια σιγανα ποταμακια δεν μιλανε καθόλου :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Θα δούμε :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

> Σε μερικές μέρες θα εχουν κοκκινισει ολοι Κατι ξερω εγω  
> Καπια σιγανα ποταμακια δεν μιλανε καθόλου
> 
> Θα δούμε


Ναι κι ο Νικος ετοιμάζει μάλλον την αντεπίθεση...  :Smile:  
Καλο αυτό για την ομάδα... Με βλέπω πάλι δεύτερο (εκτος αν ανέβει κανένας ακόμα... και πέσω πο κάτω lol)

----------


## aria

:Lips Sealed:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Whistle:   :Cool:   :Innocent:   :Very Happy:   :Smoker:

----------


## nontasg

> 


Βλέπω ο φούρνος δουλεύει πυρετωδώς εεε;  :Razz: 

Α επιτέλους μετά από συνεχείς αποτυχίες ολοκλήρωσα ένα WU των 700 πόντων,αλλά δε βλέπω να έχει περαστεί ακόμα.... :Evil:

----------


## alexopth69

> Βλέπω ο φούρνος δουλεύει πυρετωδώς εεε; 
> 
> Α επιτέλους μετά από συνεχείς αποτυχίες ολοκλήρωσα ένα WU των 700 πόντων,αλλά δε βλέπω να έχει περαστεί ακόμα....


Αν σου έβγαλε successfully sent μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα....
Δες και εδώ, ανανεώνονται κάθε ώρα.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=36673

----------


## nontasg

Τελικά το πέρασε πριν λίγη ώρα,οπότε όλα καλά όσον αφορά την καταχώρηση των πόντων.
Η υπογραφή μου όμως δεν ανανεώθηκε ακόμα.... :Thinking:

----------


## alexopth69

H υπογραφή σου ανανεώνεται κάθε 12 ώρες

----------


## nontasg

> H υπογραφή σου ανανεώνεται κάθε 12 ώρες


Α μάλιστα,δεν το ξέρα.....
ΟΚ thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

Καταστροφή. Έχασα 4 πρωτείνες από εχθές (Μια 2609 στο 90%)...   :Smile:

----------


## andymen

> Καταστροφή. Έχασα 4 πρωτείνες από εχθές (Μια 2609 στο 90%)...


Καλά πως έγινε αυτό !?!?  :Sad:

----------


## alexopth69

Δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά έβγαλε 0x0 error. Μάλλον οι πρωτείνες ήταν λάθος... Τυχαίνει 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα, αλλά εχθές έπεσαν όλες μαζεμένες... (2609 βέβαια πρώτη φορά χάνω, συνήθως τις 3043 και 3036). 
Εχασα και μια 2604, αλλά μάλλον φταίει η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας (κατέβασα λίγο το FSB)

----------


## Iannis

> Εχασα και μια 2604, αλλά μάλλον φταίει η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας (κατέβασα λίγο το FSB)



Εχουμε λυση και γ' αυτο:
http://www.cluboverclocker.com/revie...laxy/index.htm

αγορα :
http://www.mgmanager.gr/view.asp?ID=9475  123 ευρωπουλα.

Την εβαλα σε ενα PC και ειναι μια χαρά  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		Έχω βάλει μια σαμπανιέρα διπλά στο pc με πολύ πάγο που τον ανανεώνω σε τακτά χρονικα διαστηματα και έχω και τα υγρά καύσιμα δίπλα μου σε σωστή θερμοκρασία !!  :Razz:  

Μην βαράτε όλοι μαζί  :ROFL:

----------


## nontasg

> Καταστροφή. Έχασα 4 πρωτείνες από εχθές (Μια 2609 στο 90%)...


Μου αρέσει που γελάς κιόλας.... :Whistle:   :Razz: 

Παιδιά απορία:αυτή την υπογραφή με το milestone club που έχει πχ ο Iannis πως τη βάζω;Όχι δηλαδή ότι κάνω και τίποτα σπουδαίο από σκορ αλλά λέμε...Που ξέρεις κάποιον διπύρηνο μπορεί να ψαρέψω και να τον φορτώσω κάπoια στιγμή,που θα μου πάει...... :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Μου αρέσει που γελάς κιόλας.... 
> 
> Παιδιά απορία:αυτή την υπογραφή με το milestone club που έχει πχ ο Iannis πως τη βάζω;Όχι δηλαδή ότι κάνω και τίποτα σπουδαίο από σκορ αλλά λέμε...Που ξέρεις κάποιον διπύρηνο μπορεί να ψαρέψω και να τον φορτώσω κάπoια στιγμή,που θα μου πάει......


Εμ, αυτό μας έλειπε, να κλαίει κιόλας!!  :Whip:  

Να κλάψω εγώ αν χάσω 09 στο 90 που μετά βίας προλαβαίνω να την τελειώσω, μάλιστα, αλλά όχι και ο αλεξόπθ που θέλει . . . πόσες; 6 ώρες;;  :Razz:  

Milestone sigs thanks to Iannis περάστε παρακαλώ!  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Καταστροφή. Έχασα 4 πρωτείνες από εχθές (Μια 2609 στο 90%)...


Ε σιγά την απώλεια με τετοιες νιτρομπουκαλες που δουλεύεις  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## alexopth69

Χεχε, αμα σας πω τι εκανα θα με βαράτε όλοι μαζί....

Ενας φίλος πήρε PS3 κρυφά από τη γυναίκα του και μου είπε να πάω να το πάρω εγώ για να μην το δεί, να το έχω στο σπίτι και να κατεβαίνει να παίζουμε. Αρνήθηκα γιατί βαρέθηκα να ανέβω Παπάγου από Άλιμο...  :Embarassed:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Μια χαρά έκανες, πες τον φίλος σου να το στείλει Θάσο και όποτε θέλει ας έρχεται να παίζουμε :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> Χεχε, αμα σας πω τι εκανα θα με βαράτε όλοι μαζί....
> 
> Ενας φίλος πήρε PS3 κρυφά από τη γυναίκα του και μου είπε να πάω να το πάρω εγώ για να μην το δεί, να το έχω στο σπίτι και να κατεβαίνει να παίζουμε. Αρνήθηκα γιατί βαρέθηκα να ανέβω Παπάγου από Άλιμο...



εεεεεεεεεεε τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

γιατι δεν μου είπες να παω εγώ??? 35min η πτήση και αλλά 10 Βενιζέλος- Παπάγου ,,θα το ειχα παρει.

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

alexopth, ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.
Το καλύτερο post του μήνα, μέχρι στιγμής.
Πάρτο εσύ, γιατί η γυναίκα έχει παντόφλα.
χαχαχαχαχαχα, απίστευτο παιδιά.....μου έφτιαξες το απόγευμα αδερφέ!

----------


## Iannis

Πάντως εγω την εψησα την δική μου κυρια και μου το πηρε δωρο για τα γενέθλια μου που ειναι κοντα και ετσι γλίτωσα παντοφλες και τα σχετικά  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Σου το πήρε δώρο ΠΡΙΝ τα γενέθλιά σου. Δεν πιστεύω να ζητήσεις κι άλλο δώρο (π.χ. έναν QX6700...)

----------


## Iannis

> Σου το πήρε δώρο ΠΡΙΝ τα γενέθλιά σου. Δεν πιστεύω να ζητήσεις κι άλλο δώρο (π.χ. έναν QX6700...)



Οχι
Αυτός θα παει στη ζουλα μόλις πέσουν 50% οι τιμές :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## nontasg

> Οχι
> Αυτός θα παει στη ζουλα μόλις πέσουν 50% οι τιμές


Σώπα ρε...Ας κάνουν και οι γυναίκες δώρα και όχι μόνο εμείς.... :Twisted Evil: 
Εξάλλου ισότητα δεν θέλουν;  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Μια χαρά έκανες, πες τον φίλος σου να το στείλει Θάσο και όποτε θέλει ας έρχεται να παίζουμε


Συμφωνώ με τον συντοπίτη και συνδιπλωτή και συνπλεϊστεϊσονθριούχο και επαυξάνω!  :One thumb up:   :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Πωπω γεμίσαμε PS3. Αντε να δω και πόντους να ανεβαίνουν Aria.   :Smile:  
Ο συντοπίτης σου ανέβασε απόδοση...

----------


## aria

Άσε, τον συντοπίτη ούτε που τον βλέπω από δω που είμαι εγώ!!  :Razz:  

Ούτε και πρόκειται να τον φτάσω φυσικά!  :Smile:   Όμως μετράει η δυναμική του νησιού συνολικά!!  :Cool:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Χεχε, αμα σας πω τι εκανα θα με βαράτε όλοι μαζί....
> 
> Ενας φίλος πήρε PS3 κρυφά από τη γυναίκα του και μου είπε να πάω να το πάρω εγώ για να μην το δεί, να το έχω στο σπίτι και να κατεβαίνει να παίζουμε. Αρνήθηκα γιατί βαρέθηκα να ανέβω Παπάγου από Άλιμο...



LOL, και εγώ κρυφά το πήρα. Δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι και απορώ... :Thinking:  Συνήθως κάτι τέτοια τα αντιλαμβάνεται από την ...μυρωδιά , με το που μπαίνει στο σπίτι...(Εγώ έβγαλα τον sagem της ΟΝ - τον αποκωδικοποιητή) και στην θέση του έχω βάλει το PS3 και απορώ πώς και δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι. Ύποπτο μου φαίνεται, πολύ ύποπτο. 

Σήμερα έφερα και το bluetooth remote ,και ένα sixaxis ακόμα. Για να δούμε... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> LOL, και εγώ κρυφά το πήρα. Δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι και απορώ... Συνήθως κάτι τέτοια τα αντιλαμβάνεται από την ...μυρωδιά , με το που μπαίνει στο σπίτι...(Εγώ έβγαλα τον sagem της ΟΝ - τον αποκωδικοποιητή) και στην θέση του έχω βάλει το PS3 και απορώ πώς και δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι. Ύποπτο μου φαίνεται, πολύ ύποπτο. 
> 
> Σήμερα έφερα και το bluetooth remote ,και ένα sixaxis ακόμα. Για να δούμε...



http://www.hardstore.com/default.asp...=1037&pType=-1


αυτο θα στο κανω δωρο

----------


## aria

> LOL, και εγώ κρυφά το πήρα. Δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι και απορώ... Συνήθως κάτι τέτοια τα αντιλαμβάνεται από την ...μυρωδιά , με το που μπαίνει στο σπίτι...(Εγώ έβγαλα τον sagem της ΟΝ - τον αποκωδικοποιητή) και στην θέση του έχω βάλει το PS3 και απορώ πώς και δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι. Ύποπτο μου φαίνεται, πολύ ύποπτο. 
> 
> Σήμερα έφερα και το bluetooth remote ,και ένα sixaxis ακόμα. Για να δούμε...


Ωχ ωχ . . . βάσει του γυναικείου μυαλού έχω να πω το εξής:  Πρόσεχε!  Μυρίζομαι δολιοφθορά!  Θα ξυπνήσεις καμιά μέρα και θα το δεις κασπώ για γλαστρούλες!  :Laughing:  

Και μια που σε βρήκαμε Νικαετέ μας, για πες μας, γιατί εσένα τελειώνουν σε πέντε ώρες (όπως λες) οι πρωτεΐνες κι εμάς θέλουν επτάμιση ώρες;;

Παρακαλώ αν έχει την καλοσύνη και ο αγαπητός συντοπίτης να μας ενημερώσει για τους χρόνους  :Smile:  να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.

----------


## Iannis

> LOL, και εγώ κρυφά το πήρα. Δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι και απορώ... Συνήθως κάτι τέτοια τα αντιλαμβάνεται από την ...μυρωδιά , με το που μπαίνει στο σπίτι...(Εγώ έβγαλα τον sagem της ΟΝ - τον αποκωδικοποιητή) και στην θέση του έχω βάλει το PS3 και απορώ πώς και δεν το έχει πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι. Ύποπτο μου φαίνεται, πολύ ύποπτο. 
> 
> Σήμερα έφερα και το bluetooth remote ,και ένα sixaxis ακόμα. Για να δούμε...


Και μια και το ευεση η Κυρια
Δεν μου λες παλικαρι 
Των 10 πόντων WU δουλεύει το δικό σου και κανει 5 ωρες ??????????????εΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ???

Εμάς γιατι κανει 7 και κατι? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Και όμως 5 κάνει LOL. έχεις κατεβάσει τον τελευταίο client??

----------


## aria

Εμένα μου έκανε update μετά την εγκατάσταση δύο φορές.  Δεν είδα όμως πουθενά να γράφει στοιχεία για τον client . . .  :Sad:

----------


## Νικαετός

Kαλορίζικο Άρια. Γιάννη αυτό που έβαλες στο άλλο νήμα θα πάρω (αν το βρω ελλάδα, γιατί τις πιστωτικές τις ...τερματίσαμε  :Sad:  ).

----------


## Νικαετός

A, μισό...άλλη ώρα γράφει όταν αρχίζει να ψήνει και άλλη είναι η τελική. Αυτό το τσεκάρατε ???

----------


## aria

Ααα, εγώ μόλις άρχισα, πριν μισή ώρα δηλαδή.  Θα το έχω υπόψη.  Λέει ότι θα τελειώσει στις 00:05.  Για να δούμε . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Kαλορίζικο Άρια. Γιάννη αυτό που έβαλες στο άλλο νήμα θα πάρω (αν το βρω ελλάδα, γιατί τις πιστωτικές τις ...τερματίσαμε  ).



Δεν διαβασες το ποιο πανω ποστ???

Εσυ θα χασεις :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Καλορίζικο aria, και εδώ τα ίδια χάλια  7 ώρες και κάτι ψιλά αν και κατέβασε το update v1.1 (και ολο των 287 πόντων χάθηκαν των 400+  ή 330 )

----------


## aria

> Καλορίζικο aria, και εδώ τα ίδια χάλια  7 ώρες και κάτι ψιλά αν και κατέβασε το update v1.1 (και ολο των 287 πόντων χάθηκαν των 400+  ή 330 )


 :Thinking:  Εμ τι μας λέει ο Νικαετός για πέντε ώρες;; Περίεργο . . . Θα περιμένω να τελειώσει το βράδυ να δούμε αν έχει δίκιο που μας λέει ότι ο πραγματικός χρόνος είναι λιγότερος . . .  :Thinking:  

Thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Καλωσορίστε με θέρμη το νέο μέλος της ομάδας μας στο φόλντινγκ! 

Ελπίζω η Βλακεία και η Ηλιθιότης να γίνονται δεκτές από την ομάδα . . . 

Δείξτε κατανόηση . . . ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!!!  :Crying:  

Ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος μας πρόδωσε . . .  :Crying:  

http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ame=PS3Ariadne

 :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer:   :Sneer: 


Υ.Γ.:  Τα φάσκελα με ρέγουλα παρακαλώ και ένας-ένας  :Redface:

----------


## Νικαετός

ΛΟΛ, δεν άλλαξες user name και ομάδα Αριάδνη? Μπορείς να το κάνεις ανά πάσα στιγμή χωρίς να σταματήσεις το φόλντινγκ. Πάτα το τριγωνάκι στο χειριστήριο και άλλαξέ τα.

EDIT. Τώρα το πρόσεξα καλύτερα, ομάδα σωστά έβαλες, αλλά δεν έσβησες το ps3 από το user name...ok. Δεν πειράζει διορθώνεται πανεύκολα. 

Τελικά πόσος ήταν ο χρόνος??

----------


## Iannis

> Καλωσορίστε με θέρμη το νέο μέλος της ομάδας μας στο φόλντινγκ! 
> 
> Ελπίζω η Βλακεία και η Ηλιθιότης να γίνονται δεκτές από την ομάδα . . . 
> 
> Δείξτε κατανόηση . . . ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!!!  
> 
> Ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος μας πρόδωσε . . .  
> 
> http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ame=PS3Ariadne
> ...


....χαχα και σου ειπα 
Βάλε username Iannis που ειναι ευκολο :One thumb up:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> ΛΟΛ, δεν άλλαξες user name και ομάδα Αριάδνη? Μπορείς να το κάνεις ανά πάσα στιγμή χωρίς να σταματήσεις το φόλντινγκ. Πάτα το τριγωνάκι στο χειριστήριο και άλλαξέ τα.


έκανα κάτι χειρότερο... είναι η σωστή ομάδα αλλά αντί για Ariadne είναι PS3Ariadne...

ούτε είδα ότι είχε το PS3 μπροστά εκεί που έγραψα το όνομά μου... φυσικά το διόρθωσα τώρα  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

> έκανα κάτι χειρότερο... είναι η σωστή ομάδα αλλά αντί για Ariadne είναι PS3Ariadne...
> 
> ούτε είδα ότι είχε το PS3 μπροστά εκεί που έγραψα το όνομά μου... φυσικά το διόρθωσα τώρα



Δεν πειραζει βρε κοριτσι Στην αμοαδα πηγανε οι ποντοι Ολα καλα

----------


## alexopth69

> έκανα κάτι χειρότερο... είναι η σωστή ομάδα αλλά αντί για Ariadne είναι PS3Ariadne...
> 
> ούτε είδα ότι είχε το PS3 μπροστά εκεί που έγραψα το όνομά μου... φυσικά το διόρθωσα τώρα


χαχα καλό...  :Smile:  
Δεν πειράζει άρια. Η ομάδα προχωράει...

----------


## nontasg

Άρια δεν έβαζες το δικό μου nick να ανέβω κι εγώ λίγο;  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## mach

Σιτ.
Από Σ/Κ οι θερμοκρασίες ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα, από βδομάδα έρχονται κάτι 34άρια.

Εντωμεταξύ, ο P4 τρέχει πλέον στα 4,5giga και χθες το βραδάκι χτύπησε 73C. Γμτ, έπρεπε να αρχίσω να διπλώνω χειμώνα.

----------


## nontasg

Πρόσεξε το μην πάθεις καμιά ζημιά.Καλό το folding αλλά όχι και να χάσουμε τα pc μας...

----------


## Iannis

> Σιτ.
> Από Σ/Κ οι θερμοκρασίες ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα, από βδομάδα έρχονται κάτι 34άρια.
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ, ο P4 τρέχει πλέον στα 4,5giga και χθες το βραδάκι χτύπησε 73C. Γμτ, έπρεπε να αρχίσω να διπλώνω χειμώνα.


Prescot  ειναι?

Αν ναι Μια χαρα εισαι δεν εχει προβλημα

4,5 GHz με τι ψυξη εισαι? Υγρό ήλιο  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Κατάλαβες nontasg από πού θα χάσουν τα πισιά τους;;;  :Twisted Evil:  

Το folding δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## mach

> Prescot  ειναι?
> 
> Αν ναι Μια χαρα εισαι δεν εχει προβλημα
> 
> 4,5 GHz με τι ψυξη εισαι? Υγρό ήλιο


Μπα, zalman σε χαμηλές στροφές και ανοιχτό case να βράζει.
Και ένα μέτρο μακριά να κάτσεις, σου έρχεται ζεστό αεράκι.    :Laughing: 




> Πρόσεξε το μην πάθεις καμιά ζημία.Καλό το folding αλλά όχι και να χάσουμε τα pc μας...


Αν καεί όσο είναι σε εγγύηση, έχω free αναβάθμιση.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> Μπα, zalman σε χαμηλές στροφές και ανοιχτό case να βράζει.
> Και ένα μέτρο μακριά να κάτσεις, σου έρχεται ζεστό αεράκι.   
> 
> 
> 
> Αν καεί όσο είναι σε εγγύηση, έχω free αναβάθμιση.


σωστο το παλικαρι αλλα δεν μου ειπες τι P4 ειναι

Northwood-Prescot σειρα D?? η CPU

----------


## k_koulos

λίγο έλειψα κ όλοι πήραν ps3,  σε τι κόσμο θα φέρουμε τα παιδιά μας  :Laughing:

----------


## mach

> σωστο το παλικαρι αλλα δεν μου ειπες τι P4 ειναι
> 
> Northwood-Prescot σειρα D?? η CPU


Prescott 3.4E για socket 478, το τελευταίο stepping G1 που βγήκε απ'την intel, τον αγόρασα επειδή είχα ακούσει τα καλύτερα και έχω πάθει τραλαλά. Σίγουρα μπορεί να πάει πιο ψηλά αλλά τον φοβάμαι με περισσότερα volt. Δεν είναι prime stable σε ταχύτητες >4.3 αλλά foldαρει μια χαρά στα 4.5. Go figure.

----------


## nontasg

> Κατάλαβες nontasg από πού θα χάσουν τα πισιά τους;;;  
> 
> Το folding δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!!


Yap.....Τα θέλει ο κ....ς τους νομίζω με τα overclocking που κάνουν..... :Chair:   :Whip:

----------


## Hengeo

Α δεν μας τα λέτε καλά, συλλογή από pc ο ένας, PS3 ο άλλος..  :Razz:  Αλλοίμονο σε εμάς που έχουμε μόνο ένα pc να φολντάρει..  :Evil:  

Πέρα από την πλάκα, ο καθένας προσφέρει με ότι μπορεί. Μεγειά το PS3 Αριάδνη!  :One thumb up:

----------


## andz

Και εγώ όπως μπορώ. Αλλά κάνει 4-6 μέρες για κάθε μονάδα. Το δουλεύω στο 50% γιατί έχει 60 βαθμούς ο επεξεργαστής, στο 100% πόσο θα πήγενε  :Thinking:  

Παντως ή τα PS3 είναι ταχύτατα ή κατι κάνω λάθος

----------


## nontasg

> κάνει 4-6 μέρες για κάθε μονάδα.


Και μένα τόσο κάνει για ένα WU 200-300 πόντων.... :Sad:

----------


## andz

Έτσι δεν κάνουμε τίποτα μέχρι να φτάσουμε τους άλλους....

Εμένα κατέβαζε συνήθως 5000 αυτό πρέπει να δίνει καμια 200 πόντους

----------


## nontasg

Να φτάσουμε τους άλλους;;;Ναι ουυυυ..... :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Τέσπα ό,τι κάνει ο καθένας μετράει.Μακάρι να έδιναν στην ομάδα έστω από ένα WU τη βδομάδα και όλοι αυτοί οι inactive users..... :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

Επίσης εδώ  μπορείς να δεις πόσους πόντους παίρνει κάθε WU.  :Wink:

----------


## andz

Έτσι είναι αλλά ερχονται ζέστες και φοβάμαι ότι θα ψήνω πραγματικά σε λίγο.
Ισως να σταματήσει η παραγωγή το μεσημέρι, θα δούμε

----------


## aria

> Μεγειά το PS3 Αριάδνη!


Ευχαριστώ  :Wink: 

Το PS3 έχει όντως ταχεία παραγωγή.  Προσωπικά, μέχρι να πάρω το ειδικό ανεμιστήρι δεν το δουλεύω 24/7.  Το σαλόνι σήμερα το μεσημέρι (είναι και δυτικό) ήταν φούρνος και με κλειστά παντζούρια!  :Laughing:   Λίγο έλειψε να βάλω μπρος το κλιματιστικό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Μία ή δύο το πολύ πρωτεϊνούλες τη μέρα.  Παίρνω συνεχώς μονάδες των 287 πόντων, μη νομίζετε ότι δίνει πολλούς πόντους.  Σε μένα θέλει επτά ή οκτώ ώρες για να ολοκληρώσει μια μονάδα.  

Ο υπολογιστής μου θέλει περίπου 50 ώρες για ένα unit των 1760 πόντων.  Άλλοι τελειώνουν το ίδιο πρότζεκτ σε λιγότερες από 20 ώρες.  Όταν ξεκίνησα το φόλντινγκ στο αρχαίο πισάκι μου, ήθελα έξι μέρες για ένα γιούνιτ των 290 πόντων . . . 

Προσωπικά δίνω σημασία μόνο στο προσωπικό μου σκορ και πρόοδο.  Είναι λάθος να βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματά μας συγκριτικά με τους άλλους που έχουν ξεκινήσει να φολντάρουν 3 χρόνια πριν ή που έχουν 8πύρηνα μηχανάκια!  Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει πρόοδος στο σκορ και συνεισφορά στην ομάδα είμαστε τζετ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

Ναι βέβαια...όταν παίρνεις τα 1760άρια ωραία είναι να δίνεις κουράγιο στους άλλους.... :Razz: 
Πλάκα κάνω βέβαια,έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Ό,τι μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει...






Δεν θα βρω κανά φιλαράκι με διπύρηνο να τον αγγαρέψω,που θα μου πάει..... :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## andz

Για ειδικό ανεμιστήρι  δε χρειάζεται βάλε απλά ένα ανεμιστήρα να το φυσάει  :Laughing:  

Κανα παιχνίδι παίζεις ή μονο για φόλντινγκ το εχεις

----------


## andz

> Δεν θα τον βρω το διπύρηνο που θα μου πάει.....


αν τύχει και βρείς 2 στείλε απο εδω τον ενα

----------


## aria

> Ναι βέβαια...όταν παίρνεις τα 1760άρια ωραία είναι να δίνεις κουράγιο στους άλλους....


 :Biggrin:   :Razz:  

Για να παίρνω όμως τα 1760άρια μπήκα στον κόσμο του λίνουξ (ε, περίπου τελωσπάντων) με τα όποια προβλήματα και δυσκολίες και με αρκετό διάβασμα και ψάξιμο κάθε μέρα για οτιδήποτε θέλω να κάνω  :Wink: 

Δεν θεωρώ φυσικά ότι έκανα θυσία που εγκατέλειψα τα γουίντοουζ, αλλά θέλω να σου πω ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει τις επιλογές του  :Wink:  

Βάλε έναν μικρό φθηνό διπύρηνο, μια έτοιμη διανομή λίνουξ και νάτα τα 1760άρια  :Wink: 

Δεν θέλει κόπο . . . θέλει τρόπο!  :Razz: 





> Κανα παιχνίδι παίζεις ή μονο για φόλντινγκ το εχεις


Τα παιχνίδια που παρείγγηλα τα περιμένω από βδομάδα  :Wink: 

Επίσης κατήργησα το παλιό dvd player και πλέον ακούω μουσική και βλέπω dvd από το PS3  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

ποια 1760 ρε παιδία, εμένα όλο 1300κάτι μου δίνει στο λινούξ, τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## nontasg

> Βάλε έναν μικρό φθηνό διπύρηνο


Μικρό φθηνό διπύρηνο;;;  :Whistle:   :Razz: 




> ποια 1760 ρε παιδία, εμένα όλο 1300κάτι μου δίνει στο λινούξ, τι κάνω λάθος;


Α ήρθε και ο άλλος να παίξει με τον πόνο μας..... :Whip:

----------


## aria

> ποια 1760 ρε παιδία, εμένα όλο 1300κάτι μου δίνει στο λινούξ, τι κάνω λάθος;


Ωχ κουλέ, σου πέφτουν όλο οι καινούριες οι 2608-2609 . . .  :Thumb down:  Θέλουν και παραπάνω χρόνο . . . Εγώ μετά βίας τις προλαβαίνω, ευτυχώς έχω να τις δω καιρό.

----------


## andz

Μην την ακους περιμενε τους 4ύρηνους της AMD, το θέμα είναι μην σου γίνουν χ*πύρινοι*  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά απο χρόνο το παλεύω ανετα, τα στατιστικά μου λίγο έχουν πέσει αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, καλοκαίρι έρχεται μάλλον θα αποσύρω και τον φορητό απο το δίπλωμα όλο έξω θα τρέχω και η winsmp που του τρέχω δεν αντέχει τα restart και τα network losses!

----------


## Iannis

> .........................



ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ SOON ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VERY SOON

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		Αν κερδίσω το λαχείο η μου πέσει καμιά  κληρονομία θα κάνω ένα δίκτυο με 30 - 40  PS3  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nontasg

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν κερδίσω το λαχείο η μου πέσει καμιά  κληρονομία θα κάνω ένα δίκτυο με 30 - 40  PS3


Κι εγώ ένα δίκτυο 20 διπύρηνων που θα φολντάρουν 24/7... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ SOON ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VERY SOON


ΛΟΛ, σε λίγο θα υπάρχουν τρεις 2-εκατομυριούχοι στην ομάδα. Άντε και στα δικά σας  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> ΛΟΛ, σε λίγο θα υπάρχουν τρεις 2-εκατομυριούχοι στην ομάδα. Άντε και στα δικά σας


 :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## A_gamer

Συγχαρητήρια Νικαετέ! :One thumb up:   :Clap:   :Respekt:

----------


## nontasg

Νικαετέ  :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## Ntavelis

Ωραίος ο Νικαετός..!  :Thumbs up:   :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

Συγχαρητήρια Νικάετε άντε και 3 εκατομμυριούχος σύντομα  :One thumb up:  
 :Clap:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Πάμε γερά για την 50άδα. Πάρτε PS3 ωρέ...

----------


## andz

είναι πολλά τα λέφτά Άρη ...ε Νικάετε

----------


## Iannis

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Πάμε γερά για την 50άδα. Πάρτε PS3 ωρέ...


Διαφωνω
Παρτε Core2 και βαλτε Linux SMP   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

1 core 2 = 2 PS3 ...make your choice  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic



Τι τιμή έχει το Core2 ?

----------


## alexopth69

Με την τιμή ενος PS3 φτιάχνεις ένα C2D

----------


## nontasg

Θέλω ένα Core2......  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Hengeo

:Respekt:  στο Νικαετό για τα 2 εκατομμύρια!  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> 1 core 2 = 2 PS3 ...make your choice


PS3........    3X287 = 861 PP/DAY............8 ωρες  η μια
Core2Duaο   .......=  2640 PP/DAY .......16 ωρες η μια (λίγο πειραγμένο το PC)



.........................make your choice  :Wink: 

(βέβαια για Conroe θέλουμε περίπου 700-800 ευρώ (έχοντας οθόνη)

----------


## hemlock

> PS3........    3X287 = 861 PP/DAY............8 ωρες  η μια
> Core2Duaο   .......=  2640 PP/DAY .......16 ωρες η μια (λίγο πειραγμένο το PC)
> 
> 
> 
> .........................make your choice 
> 
> (βέβαια για Conroe θέλουμε περίπου *700-800 ευρώ* (έχοντας οθόνη)


οχι ρε συ...Με τοσα χρηματα αγοραζεις full PC.
500 κατοσταρικα και χωρις οθονη (το συνδεεις πανω σε ενα router και κανεις απομακρυσμενο ελεγχο)

----------


## nontasg

> 500 κατοσταρικα


Πόσα;;;  :Whistle:   :ROFL: 




> PS3........    3X287 = 861 PP/DAY............8 ωρες  η μια
> Core2Duaο   .......=  2640 PP/DAY .......16 ωρες η μια (λίγο πειραγμένο το PC)
> 
> 
> 
> .........................make your choice


Σαφώς Core2...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μισό λεπτό να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα. Έχουμε έναν χρήστη που έχει ΗΔΗ μηχάνημα και φολντάρει. Έστω πως είναι καλό. 

Όταν λέω πάρτε ένα PS3, δεν εννοώ να πετάξετε το παλιό σας pc.  Μιλάω για δεύτερο pc. Ίσως Γιάννη κρίνω από τη δική μου τρέλλα, όπου κάθε νέο pc είναι πλήρες. Και όταν λέω πλήρες εννοώ KOYTI - PSU- GPU - CPU - M/B - μνήμες -  οθόνες -πληκτρολόγια - ποντίκια - κάρτες ήχου etc. 

Kάθε νέο pc μου κοστίζει minimum 2.000 euro...= 3 PS 3 

Kάθε PS 3 καταναλώνει maximum 200 W. Μόνο οι GTX 8800 που χρησιμοποιώ θέλουn 225 W εκάστη, και δεν μιλάω για συστήματα με O/C ...

Kάνε τη σούμα τώρα  :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

> PS3........    3X287 = 861 PP/DAY............8 ωρες  η μια
> Core2Duaο   .......=  2640 PP/DAY .......16 ωρες η μια (λίγο πειραγμένο το PC)


Μου άρεσε το "λίγο" πειραγμένο

----------


## hemlock

Συνθεση απλη με τιποτα περιτο...

1. INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6700 2.66 GHZ LGA775 - 1066 FSB - BOX (το fah ειναι CPU depended)
2.ASUS P5GC-MX
3. KINGSTON KHX6400D2/512 HYPERX 512MB PC6400 800MHZ (δεν θες περισσοτερη ram αφου δεν θα τρεχεις τιποτα αλλο στο pc-μονο fah)
4. WESTERN DIGITAL 120GB WD1200JS 7200RPM SATA2 (δεν θες μεγαλυτερο-μονο fah +Linux concole θα τρεχεις)
5.SEASONIC S12-430 FULL RANGE 430W
Ουτε drive ουτε καρτα γραφικων...Θα ειναι ακεφαλο το Pc...
Αρκει βεβαια να υπαρχει καποιο routerακι να συνδεθει πανω και με ενα προγραμμα τυπου VNC ειστε αρχοντες.

----------


## Iannis

> οχι ρε συ...Με τοσα χρηματα αγοραζεις full PC.
> 500 κατοσταρικα και χωρις οθονη (το συνδεεις πανω σε ενα router και κανεις απομακρυσμενο ελεγχο)


και αυτο σωστο απλα εγω υπολογησα ενα 6600 = 293 ευρω

----------


## Iannis

> Μισό λεπτό να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα. Έχουμε έναν χρήστη που έχει ΗΔΗ μηχάνημα και φολντάρει. Έστω πως είναι καλό. 
> 
> Όταν λέω πάρτε ένα PS3, δεν εννοώ να πετάξετε το παλιό σας pc.  Μιλάω για δεύτερο pc. Ίσως Γιάννη κρίνω από τη δική μου τρέλλα, όπου κάθε νέο pc είναι πλήρες. Και όταν λέω πλήρες εννοώ KOYTI - PSU- GPU - CPU - M/B - μνήμες -  οθόνες -πληκτρολόγια - ποντίκια - κάρτες ήχου etc. 
> 
> Kάθε νέο pc μου κοστίζει minimum 2.000 euro...= 3 PS 3 
> 
> Kάθε PS 3 καταναλώνει maximum 200 W. Μόνο οι GTX 8800 που χρησιμοποιώ θέλουn 225 W εκάστη, και δεν μιλάω για συστήματα με O/C ...
> 
> Kάνε τη σούμα τώρα


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι κάθε PC θα πρέπει να εχει 8800 και keboard mouse δικο του Εγω εχω adaptora 3σε 1 Μια οθονη-mouse-keyboard 3 PC
Επισης καθε pc ας εχει την onboard καρτα ηχου.
Ενα αντε 2-3 να ειναι Full PC αν θελει να παιζει η οικογένια κανενα lan game και εισαι αρχοντας με τα μισα χρηματα
οεο :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 


για να μην πουμε για την λυση του *hemlock* που εχει BEST Cost/ benefit σχεση

----------


## erateinos

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε !  :Smile:  



Off Topic


		Κάτι ακόμα  πια διανομή Linux μπορώ να βάλω εύκολα χωρίς να βγάλω τα μάτια μου στο διάβασμα (έχω και μια ηλικία πλέον)  :Thinking:

----------


## alexopth69

Sabayon!

----------


## nontasg

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε !  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κάτι ακόμα  πια διανομή Linux μπορώ να βάλω εύκολα χωρίς να βγάλω τα μάτια μου στο διάβασμα (έχω και μια ηλικία πλέον)


Ubuntu ή Sabayon.

Αλήθεια παιδιά στο site του Sabayon πολλά mirrors δε δουλεύουν.Γιατί έτσι;
Επίσης τί καλύτερο έχει η mini edition από την κανονική;

----------


## Iannis

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε !  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κάτι ακόμα  πια διανομή Linux μπορώ να βάλω εύκολα χωρίς να βγάλω τα μάτια μου στο διάβασμα (έχω και μια ηλικία πλέον)





> Sabayon!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Ubuntu ή Sabayon.
> 
> 
> 
> Αλήθεια παιδιά στο site του Sabayon πολλά mirrors δε δουλεύουν.Γιατί έτσι;
> Επίσης τί καλύτερο έχει η mini edition από την κανονική;


Sabayon Το βαζεις και σε 3 min foldareis
Ολα ετοιμα - Μοzilla- msn(Kopete το λενε) και ενα καρο εφαρμογες.

Εγω εβαλα την 3.3 DVD am86-64 bit

Το iso που θα κατεβασεις να το καψειςι σε DVD με μικρη ταχυτητα χ2 πχ οχι παραπανω

PS ενεργοποίησε το κοκκινο γραναζι ωστε να ειναι λινκ για τα στατς σου

----------


## nontasg

> Sabayon Το βαζεις και σε 3 min foldareis
> Ολα ετοιμα - Μοzilla- msn(Kopete το λενε) και ενα καρο εφαρμογες.
> 
> Εγω εβαλα την 3.3 DVD am86-64 bit
> 
> Το iso που θα κατεβασεις να το καψειςι σε DVD με μικρη ταχυτητα χ2 πχ οχι παραπανω
> 
> PS ενεργοποίησε το κοκκινο γραναζι ωστε να ειναι λινκ για τα στατς σου


Εννοείται αυτό που λες για το DVD,πάντα γράφω σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα γράφω  :Wink: 
Απλά λέω μήπως η mini edition που είναι ένα cd βολεύει σε κάτι σε σχέση με την full edition.
Το γρανάζι θα το κοιτάξω,thanks.  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Το γρανάζι θα το κοιτάξω,thanks.


Στις Επιλογές Προφίλ θα βρεις ένα πεδίο όπου θα γράψεις το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο folding και θα ενεργοποιηθεί  :Wink:

----------


## nontasg

> Στις Επιλογές Προφίλ θα βρεις ένα πεδίο όπου θα γράψεις το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο folding και θα ενεργοποιηθεί


Το έφτιαξα, thanks  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

Μπορεί να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Sabayon σε Win XP (AMD athlon 64 3500+ 2.21GHz)
(χωρείς να χάσω τίποτα από τα αρχεία μου)
Και να επιλέγω από πού θα κάνω boot?   :Smile:

----------


## nontasg

> Μπορεί να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Sabayon σε Win XP (AMD athlon 64 3500+ 2.21GHz)
> (χωρείς να χάσω τίποτα από τα αρχεία μου)
> Και να επιλέγω από πού θα κάνω boot?


Υποθέτω εννοείς να έχεις και XP και Sabayon...Σαφώς και γίνεται.Μόλις εγκαταστήσεις το linux(σε ξεχωριστο partition του ίδιου δίσκου ή σε άλλο δίσκο) φτιάχνει δικο του boot loader και από εκεί και πέρα θα επιλέγεις που θα μπαίνεις,windows ή linux.  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

Προσθέτω πως στο boot τα windows θα σου τα βγάζει ως Other.


Off Topic


		Γίνεται να κάνω μια αλλαγούλα ώστε να μου τα βγάζει ως "Παραθύρια Χι-Ρο"; :Thinking:   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

> Προσθέτω πως στο boot τα windows θα σου τα βγάζει ως Other.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γίνεται να κάνω μια αλλαγούλα ώστε να μου τα βγάζει ως "Παραθύρια Χι-Ρο";


Αλλάξε το /boot/grub/menu.lst και θα στα  βγάζει και "Παραθύρια ΞΠ"

----------


## nontasg

> Αλλάξε το /boot/grub/menu.lst και θα στα  βγάζει και "Παραθύρια ΞΠ"


Με πρόλαβες..... :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Μου βγάζει permission denied, ακόμα και όταν το τρέχω ως root.Τι πάει στραβά;

----------


## aria

Καλημέρα! Χαιρετώ τους ΤΟΡ 100 της ομάδας . . .   :Cool:  

(Γιατρέ, μπορείς να ησυχάσεις τώρα πια  :Razz: )

----------


## erateinos

Μπραβο aria !!  :One thumb up:  


Off Topic


		θα σας πω καλημέρα σε λίγους μήνες   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alexopth69

Αρια μπήκες στα charts!  :Smile:  
Και εις ανώτερα!

erateinos, αντε και με c2d...

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα! Χαιρετώ τους ΤΟΡ 100 της ομάδας . . .   
> 
> (Γιατρέ, μπορείς να ησυχάσεις τώρα πια )


ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

Δεν θα γυρνώ σελίδες να σε ψάχνω

Ευγεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

τι έγινε το "χρήσιμα links για την ομάδα μας στο folding";;;;;;;;

που το κρύψατε;

----------


## erateinos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...90&postcount=1
 :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

ποιός το έκρυψε, αυτό το συγύρισμα των τελευταίων ημερών ούτε στον στρατό σε ταξιαρχική επιθεώρηση δεν γίνεται  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

Είναι έλεγχος για τους ''νέους'' για να δουν αν τα διαβάζουν   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

> Μου βγάζει permission denied, ακόμα και όταν το τρέχω ως root.Τι πάει στραβά;


Permission denied σου βγάζει όταν πάς να το ανοίξεις; Με ποιά εντολή;

----------


## Iannis

Μετα το update χαθήκανε τα Sticky moderatores

----------


## Νικαετός

Γίνεται ...επανίδρυση των υπομνημάτων Iannis  :Wink:  

Πάρε και ένα screenshot του χρόνου που τελειώνει τα wu το PS3 :




> Last 24 Hours Production
> Time 	Points 	WUs
> 05.14, 12am 	0 	0
> 05.13, 9pm 	287 	1
> 05.13, 6pm 	0 	0
> 05.13, 3pm 	287 	1
> 05.13, 12pm 	0 	0
> 05.13, 9am 	0 	0
> 05.13, 6am 	287 	1
> 05.13, 3am 	0 	0


Ανάμεσα στις 6 και στις 3 μεσολάβησε διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε και έχασε ότι είχε κάνει..

----------


## aria

Μα πώς γίνεται αυτό;  :Thinking:  

ΓΙΑΤΙ τα δικά μας θέλουν επτά ή οκτώ ώρες για να ολοκληρώσουν ένα γιούνιτ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Γίνεται ...επανίδρυση των υπομνημάτων Iannis  
> 
> Πάρε και ένα screenshot του χρόνου που τελειώνει τα wu το PS3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Ανάμεσα στις 6 και στις 3 μεσολάβησε διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε και έχασε ότι είχε κάνει..


1- Ποιo WU ειαι αυτό
2- Που το βρηκες αυτο το screenshot παλικαρι
Για δωσε κανενα λινκυ :One thumb up: 
3- Ποια ver του fah εχεις 1.1????

----------


## Iannis

> Μα πώς γίνεται αυτό;  
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ τα δικά μας θέλουν επτά ή οκτώ ώρες για να ολοκληρώσουν ένα γιούνιτ;


Επεσε σε πουσαρισμένο PS3 η του εκανε Overclock  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Θελουμε το serial number να υποβαλουμε ερωτημα στη SONY

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν έχω ιδέα, μιας  και το PS3 φολντάρει μόνο του ξεχασμένο και από τον θεό σε ένα ράφι στην βιβλιοθήκη. Έχω να το ανοίξω από την Παρασκευή.. :Sorry:  (την τηλεόραση εννοώ) μόνο όταν κόπηκε το ρεύμα χθες το άνοιξα να το ξαναβάλω μπροστά.

Το screenshot είναι copy paste από εδώ:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&u=91689

Ναι το 1.1 έχω.

----------


## aria

> 1- Ποιo WU ειαι αυτό
> 2- Που το βρηκες αυτο το screenshot παλικαρι
> Για δωσε κανενα λινκυ
> 3- Ποια ver του fah εχεις 1.1????


Από εδώ είναι γιατρέ, το κάτω δεξί πινακάκι  :Wink: 

Εγώ λέω ότι εκεί που τα'χει όλα μαζεμένα τα μηχανάκια ο Νικαετός (πισιά, πσ3, τιβί, ρούτερς, δορυφορικά και ποιος ξέρει τι ακόμα) υπάρχει τόση ενέργεια που τα εξιτάρει όλα να δουλεύουν στα άκρα  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Γίνεται ...επανίδρυση των υπομνημάτων Iannis  
> 
> Πάρε και ένα screenshot του χρόνου που τελειώνει τα wu το PS3 :
> 
> 
> 
> Ανάμεσα στις 6 και στις 3 μεσολάβησε διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε και έχασε ότι είχε κάνει..



Ετσι εξηγείται η πτώση Μονο to ps3 foldarei  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι gmt ο SMP των windows και άλλα 2 μηχανάκια με windows, που δεν είχαν UPS ..τα έπαιξαν και ξεκίνησαν από την αρχή. :Embarassed:

----------


## nontasg

Δηλαδή Νικαετέ με Win SMP δε λέει να κάνεις restart ε;Πρέπει να το έχεις ανοιχτό 24/7...

----------


## mach

Μια χαρά παίζει ο smp στα windows... είτε το κλείσεις με crtl-c ή γίνει reset στο μηχάνημα, ξεκινά από το αποθηκευμένο checkpoint κανονικά.

----------


## Iannis

Μονδερατορες 

Δώστε πίσω στο λαο τα Υπομνήματα   ΟΕΟ  (ειδικά αυτό με τα χρήσιμα λινκς για την ομάδα)

----------


## aria

> Μονδερατορες 
> 
> Δώστε πίσω στο λαο τα Υπομνήματα   ΟΕΟ  (ειδικά αυτό με τα χρήσιμα λινκς για την ομάδα)


Μπορείς να το προσθέσεις στα Αγαπημένα Μηνύματα (από την καρδούλα  :Razz: ) για να μη χρειάζεται να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Μπορείς να το προσθέσεις στα Αγαπημένα Μηνύματα (από την καρδούλα ) για να μη χρειάζεται να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά . . .


Το θεμα ηταν να το βρω
Αφου μου το υποδείξατε ετσι θα κανω
Thanks  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

PS. πάρε και το F-1 για καμιά κοντριτσα  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## gkats2002

Ή θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις τα πιό χρήσιμα link στην υπογραφή σου, να έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση σε αυτά.

----------


## Iannis

> Ή θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις τα πιό χρήσιμα link στην υπογραφή σου, να έχουν όλοι πρόσβαση σε αυτά.



 :Smile:  μετα δεν θα ηταν υπογραφη αλλα ενα μακριναρι καταλογος  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

Για linoux τι προγραματάκι υπάρχει για να βλέπω την χρήση του επεξεργαστή %  και την θερμοκρασία  του?  :Thinking:

----------


## mach

Βάλε το lm_sensors απο τον package manager της διανομή σου, κατόπιν ksensors αν έχεις KDE ή gkrellm αν είσαι σε gnome. Εύκολη ιστορία.

----------


## erateinos

Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω σε ευχαριστώ   :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

Off Topic


		Απ'ό,τι βλέπω πάντως εκτός από καρότα τρως και πρωτεΐνες έ; :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απ'ό,τι βλέπω πάντως εκτός από καρότα τρως και πρωτεΐνες έ;




Off Topic


		Μην δείτε άνθρωπο να προκόψει αμέσως τον έχετε στο δούλεμα    :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

erateinos, το έβαλες; Ολα ΟΚ;

----------


## erateinos

ναι μια χαρά όλα, με βοήθησε ο Νίκος και ο Γιάννης  :Respekt:

----------


## taicom

Να ρωρησω κατι κουλο ισως? :Thinking: 

Το PsP μπορει να foldarei  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Όχι, επίσημα τουλάχιστον, αλλά ούτε και ανεπίσημα από όσο γνωρίζω. Δεν έχει και νόημα άλλωστε.

----------


## A_gamer

> Όχι, επίσημα τουλάχιστον, αλλά ούτε και ανεπίσημα από όσο γνωρίζω. Δεν έχει και νόημα άλλωστε.


Η (υπολογιστική) ισχύς θα ήταν κατώτερη Ρ3...

----------


## Iannis

and the winer is...................

το αιρετικό παιδί μου :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## A_gamer

> and the winer is...................
> 
> το αιρετικό παιδί μου


Ε; :What..?:

----------


## aria

> Ε;


 :ROFL: 

Άντε γιατρέ, κάνε μια μετάφραση να καταλάβουμε τι λες . . .

Πάντως σίγουρα για τον erateino λέει  :Wink:   Προφανώς θέλει να του πει συγχαρητήρια που ολοκλήρωσε το πρώτο γιούνιτ σε ες εμ πι λιν!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

> Άντε γιατρέ, κάνε μια μετάφραση να καταλάβουμε τι λες . . .
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα για τον erateino λέει   Προφανώς θέλει να του πει συγχαρητήρια που ολοκλήρωσε το πρώτο γιούνιτ σε ες εμ πι λιν!!


Αυτό είναι μάλλον.Μπράβο στον erateino  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Άντε γιατρέ, κάνε μια μετάφραση να καταλάβουμε τι λες . . .
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα για τον erateino λέει   Προφανώς θέλει να του πει συγχαρητήρια που ολοκλήρωσε το πρώτο γιούνιτ σε ες εμ πι λιν!!


ακριβώς 

Αγαθα και πόντοι κοποις κτώνται :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

ενίοτε δε και clopies

----------


## erateinos

Νόντα σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
Γιάννη απλά απόλαυσε τους κόπους σου (τεχνική υποστήριξη) και το δημιούργημα σου (εμένα) :Whistle: 
Σου εύχομαι να βγάλεις πολλούς αιρετικούς ακόμα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

> Νόντα σε ευχαριστώ


Να'σαι καλά.Το ονοματάκι μου σκότωσες λίγο(είναι Ν*ώ*ντας) αλλά δεν πειράζει σε συγχωρώ... :Razz:

----------


## panosaoua

Αφού έδω είναι το άσχετο θέμα εδώ θα απολογηθώ  :Razz: . 

Ο υπολογιστής είναι εκτός αυτήν την εβδομάδα λόγω ζέστης και μετακόμισης.

Θα γίνει ένα καλό καθάρισμα στο κουτί και αλλαγή ψύχτρας.

Ασχετο:  με καθαρό οινόπνευμα (το μπλε φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα αρκεί; ) καθαρίζουν καλά τα υπολείμματα από το thermal pad της stock ψύχτρας του επεξεργσστή; 

Από βδομάδα θα ξαναμπει ψυχρός στο παιχνίδι για τους 200.000  :Twisted Evil: 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Ναι panoaoua αλλά να ενημερώνουμε για τις μετακομήσεις  γιατί αν μετακομίζει και άλλος που foldάρει πέφτει η παραγωγή. Μία μετακόμηση την εβδομάδα παρακαλώ, ένας - ένας, με ρέγουλα.  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Αφού έδω είναι το άσχετο θέμα εδώ θα απολογηθώ . 
> 
> Ο υπολογιστής είναι εκτός αυτήν την εβδομάδα λόγω ζέστης και μετακόμισης.
> 
> Θα γίνει ένα καλό καθάρισμα στο κουτί και αλλαγή ψύχτρας.
> 
> Ασχετο:  με καθαρό οινόπνευμα (το μπλε φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα αρκεί; ) καθαρίζουν καλά τα υπολείμματα από το thermal pad της stock ψύχτρας του επεξεργσστή; 
> 
> Από βδομάδα θα ξαναμπει ψυχρός στο παιχνίδι για τους 200.000


1- Ασετόν με ενα πανάκι Οχι βαμβάκι αφήνει χνούδι

2- Βαλε artic ceramicque ή artic silver5  ακολουθώντας ΠΙΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ
Η AS5 θελει 200 ωρες για να αποδώσει τα μεγιστα

εδω : http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm

Αγορά
http://www.hacshop.gr/hac/servlet/gr...egory&item=119
http://www.plaisio.gr/productlist.as...egory=69976889

----------


## panosaoua

> Ναι panoaoua αλλά να ενημερώνουμε για τις μετακομήσεις  γιατί αν μετακομίζει και άλλος που foldάρει πέφτει η παραγωγή. Μία μετακόμηση την εβδομάδα παρακαλώ, ένας - ένας, με ρέγουλα.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> 1- Ασετόν με ενα πανάκι Οχι βαμβάκι αφήνει χνούδι
> 
> 2- Βαλε artic ceramicque ή artic silver5  ακολουθώντας ΠΙΣΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ
> 
> εδω : http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm
> 
> Αγορά
> http://www.hacshop.gr/hac/servlet/gr...egory&item=119
> http://www.plaisio.gr/productlist.as...egory=69976889


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα ψαχουλέψω τα καλλυντικά της αδελφής... :Whistle: 

Εχω παραγγείλει ήδη αυτήν  ARCTIC COOLING MX-1 και αυτήν την ψύχτρα ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 64 PRO που ήδη έχει επάνω πάστα από ότι λεει. 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Θα ψαχουλέψω τα καλλυντικά της αδελφής...
> 
> Εχω παραγγείλει ήδη αυτήν  ARCTIC COOLING MX-1 και αυτήν την ψύχτρα ARCTIC COOLING FREEZER 64 PRO που ήδη έχει επάνω πάστα από ότι λεει.


Ολα καλα
Η παστα που θα εχει απο την μαμα της η ψυχτρα θα ειναι για τα μπαζα οποτε καλο καθάρισμα και βαλε MX-1 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Μόλις έφαγα την σκόνη μιας κυρίας..  :Crying:  Ονόματα δεν λέμε!  :Razz: 

Εύγε πάντως για τον σχεδόν διπλασιασμό της παραγωγής!  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Μόλις έφαγα την σκόνη μιας κυρίας..  Ονόματα δεν λέμε! 
> 
> Εύγε πάντως για τον σχεδόν διπλασιασμό της παραγωγής!


 :Whistle:   :Cool: 

Merci!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Μόλις έφαγα την σκόνη μιας κυρίας..  Ονόματα δεν λέμε!


εκτός απο την σκόνη,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
μήπως πρόλαβες να καταλάβεις τι άρωμα φόραγε το ωραίο φύλο ?  :Razz: 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> εκτός απο την σκόνη, 
> μήπως πρόλαβες να καταλάβεις τι άρωμα φόραγε το ωραίο φύλο ?



FoldoDark Nbr 5

By Chanell   :Smile:

----------


## nontasg

> FoldoDark Nbr 5
> 
> By Chanell


FoldoDark;;   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99708

 :Smile:

----------


## andymen

> Merci!



Να ένας λόγος για αύξηση της παραγωγής ... :Razz: 

Βλέπεις μια ωραία κυρία μπροστά σου... ε, δε θα τρέξεις να της προλάβεις; ...  :Wink:   :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

Θα οργανώστε κάποια στιγμή να συναντηθούμε  ?   :Drunk: 
 :Smile:

----------


## nontasg

Να βρεθούμε,αλλά θα φοράμε και μπλουζάκια με πρωτεΐνες πάνω;  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Να βρεθούμε,αλλά θα φοράμε και μπλουζάκια με πρωτεΐνες πάνω;



Παρακαλουμε την ΣΟ να φτιάξει μπλουζακια με λογοτυπο adsl.gr 36673 TEAM  και απο κάτω το κοκκινο γραναζι :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Θελω 2 XXL

----------


## A_gamer

> Παρακαλουμε την ΣΟ να φτιάξει μπλουζακια με λογοτυπο adsl.gr 36673 TEAM  και απο κάτω το κοκκινο γραναζι
> 
> Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Θελω 2 XXL


Πόσα κιλά είσαι γιατρέ μου; :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Πόσα κιλά είσαι γιατρέ μου;


185 - 90 κιλά 

να τα αφήσω????

----------


## A_gamer

> 185  90 κιλά 
> 
> να τα αφήσω????



185 κιλά, 90 εκατοστά, σαν εσένα.Right; :Twisted Evil: 




Off Topic


		Άσχετο:έδωσα Φυσική και πέρασα, μάλλον με πολύ καλό βαθμό. :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

> 185  90 κιλά 
> 
> να τα αφήσω????


είδα το 185 κ χάρηκα που δεν φοβασε να πεις τα κιλά σου, μετά κατάλαβα οτι ήταν ύψος :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

gamer μην καθεσε μπροστά στον καθρέπτη όταν τραβάς φωτό βρεεεεεεεεεεε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> gamer μην καθεσε μπροστά στον καθρέπτη όταν τραβάς φωτό βρεεεεεεεεεεε


Ποια φωτό τράβηξα βρε;(Λέγε με Γούγλη. :Laughing: )

----------


## Iannis

Εμείς πάμε παραλία αλλά το PC που φολνταρει???

Πρακτικές συμβουλές 

1- Το PC να μετακομίσει σε μέρος ευάερο καθόλου ευήλιο  μακρυά από κουρτίνες και τυχόν πηγές θερμότητας
2- Αυξήστε τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων όσο αντέχουν τα αυτιά σας.
3- Βάλτε ένα 9αρι φαν πάνω στις μνήμες και να πιάνει και λίγο το chipset ειδικά εάν έχετε κάνει O/C
4- εάν δεν σας ενοχλεί αισθητικά το θέαμα αφαιρέστε το πλαϊνό καπάκι αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε το PC Θα κατέβει άμεσα η θερμοκρασία 2-3 βαθμούς.

Extreme καταστάσεις όπως πετάμε το PC στην πισίνα ή το βάζουμε στο ψυγείο απαγορεύονται. Τα κλιματιστικά μια χαρά είναι αρκεί να μην κατηγορήσετε μετά το folding για τον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ και τέλος
Water Cooling για τους ποιο πειραχτήριδες  :Smile:  

..εσείς μην ξεχνάτε Αντηλιακή κρέμα προσώπου , με 30 τουλάχιστον δείκτη προστασίας, επώνυμη όχι μαϊμού με το καλημέρα  γιατί ο ήλιος από εδώ και πέρα κάποιες ώρες της μέρας μοιράζει μελανώματα  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## k_koulos

γιατρός και στα PC εκτός από την υγεία μας!!!

τι σου κάνει ο όρκος στον Ιπποκράτη  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Στρώνω τα τραπέζια για το σημερινό Πάρτι 
θα εχει και τούρτα με 51 κεράκια :Happy Birthday:  Πάω να βρω καμια φώτο εδώ στο site να την κάνω clopy paste ... Μπα ας βάλουν οι κυρίες του club το χεράκι τους.

Πλούσιο πρόγραμμα
 συμμετέχουν κατά παραγωγική σειρά :

O ενας και μοναδικός an core man ...*alexopth69

*Στα φωνητικά το τρομερό τρίο- σταθερή διαχρονική αξία:
*paradisegr
NetTraptor
nikoseagle

*Φοβερό μπαλέτο με ωραία κορίτσια 
(δεν λέμε ποια γιατί αυτές είναι και λίγο περίεργες ετσι και ξεχάσουμε καμία)
*
Αντε και η επόμενη γιορτή στο
Buena Vista Social Club
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buena_Vista_Social_Club
*

Επιτιμοι καλεσμένοι ή αλλιως όπως λεμε Πρωτο τραπεζι πιστα :

VassilisTsagkalides
michalisk
cosmos
pentagon
Andreasp
tom7
alexis7
prehistoric
Thepa
Dimitri's
pentium_vi
Diljin
JaMi
moysatos
Alexnet61
Taicom
malapetsasc
scaramouch2000
Perforaή
Ntavelis
limelights
Glamor
Ntivos
MythosX
themaxx
dkarko
kanenas3
FOXmc8
Constantinou_Panayotis
erateinos
mkpk
Neo[Techlifegr]
dfk7677
t:P
ckoul
mpourtzikas      ..(αυτός μπήκε με μέσο)
xaros
www_simos
harris
Elysiumgr
mach_el_grande

απο 1-100 σαν παλιοί
 πατε στα ποιο πισω τραπεζια

----------


## andymen

> ....
> απο 1-100 σαν παλιοί
>  πατε στα ποιο πισω τραπεζια


Εντάξει αδερφέ ... στα πίσω τραπέζια ... αλλά κι εσύ παρέα ε;  :Wink: 

Όχι επειδή κάνεις το κουμάντο να μας την κάνεις ...  :No no:   :Respekt: 

Κι όχι μόνο ξηροκάρπι, φέρε και κανένα φρουτάκι ... :Razz:

----------


## aria

:Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt: 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## A_gamer

:Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Μπράβο μας! :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ. Λολ Αρια, γεμάτη γρανάζια η τούρτα! :Laughing:

----------


## mach

Να υποθέσω ότι χάσαμε τον erateino από το δίπλωμα και το φόρουμ;  :Thinking: 
Τί ακριβώς συνέβη;

----------


## Hengeo

Μπράβο σε όλους! Πάμε για την πρώτη 50άδα τώρα!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## andymen

Παιδιά μπράβο σε όλους και μην επαναπαυόμαστε ...  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Άντε γιούρια παληκάρια μου ...  :Superman:

----------


## alexopth69

> Να υποθέσω ότι χάσαμε τον erateino από το δίπλωμα και το φόρουμ; 
> Τί ακριβώς συνέβη;


??????

----------


## Iannis

> Εντάξει αδερφέ ... στα πίσω τραπέζια ... αλλά κι εσύ παρέα ε; 
> 
> Όχι επειδή κάνεις το κουμάντο να μας την κάνεις ...  
> 
> Κι όχι μόνο ξηροκάρπι, φέρε και κανένα φρουτάκι ...


εννοείται αφου και εγω 1-100 ειμαι πισω μερια και εγω 




> 



Καλά Ζωγράφισες πάλι φιλενάδα  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## nontasg

Μπράβο παιδιά!!  :Respekt: 
Έρχονται σύντομα και 755 ποντάκια από μένα(πρώτη φορά που πήρα τόσο μεγάλη σε credits πρωτεΐνη) για ενίσχυση και μπαίνω στο club των 3000 πόντων... :Twisted Evil: 


*Edit* : μόλις είδα ότι μπήκαν απλά δεν έχουν περαστεί στην υπογραφή μου.Βέβαια έγινε ήδη από μένα η απαραίτητη ανανέωση χεχεχε...

----------


## Iannis

Αιρετικό παλικάρι ... δεύρο εξω Μην κρύβεσαι εκτός και αν κάτι σκαρώνεις.

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

edit :  κατόπιν αιρετικής επικοινωνίας με δορυφορικό σύστημα εχει παει σε μια αιρετική μάζωξη και ειπα να του αφήσουμε κανένα κομματάκι  τούρτα

----------


## alexopth69

αρια εξαιρετικό post!! (και δώστε μου και μένα κανα σφηνάκι)

----------


## aria

Αχ σας ευχαριστώ βρε παιδιά . . . Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεται ο κόπος μου . . . να τοποθετήσω προσεκτικά ένα-ένα τα γραναζοκέρασα επάνω!  :Laughing: 

Το νου μας τώρα γιατί άλλοι έρχονται από πίσω με γκάζια κι έχουν και τη δύναμη της τηλεόρασης . . . (κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι προέτρεψαν τους θεατές τους να κατεβάσουν και να ξεκινήσουν το πρότζεκτ  :Shocked: ).

Επίσης, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, θα ήθελα να κουνήσω το μαντήλι στον σύντροφο *andymen* που νιώθω τη διπλωτική του μηχανή δίπλα μου και του εύχομαι καλή άνοδο στο δύσκολο δρόμο που επέλεξε . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Αχ σας ευχαριστώ βρε παιδιά . . . Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεται ο κόπος μου . . . να τοποθετήσω προσεκτικά ένα-ένα τα γραναζοκέρασα επάνω! 
> 
> Το νου μας τώρα γιατί άλλοι έρχονται από πίσω με γκάζια κι έχουν και τη δύναμη της τηλεόρασης . . . (κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι προέτρεψαν τους θεατές τους να κατεβάσουν και να ξεκινήσουν το πρότζεκτ ).
> 
> Επίσης, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, θα ήθελα να κουνήσω το μαντήλι στον σύντροφο *andymen* που νιώθω τη διπλωτική του μηχανή δίπλα μου και του εύχομαι καλή άνοδο στο δύσκολο δρόμο που επέλεξε . . .



χμ...κοίτα που όπου νάνε θα γίνει *candyman* και *διπλωμάτης  

*

----------


## Ntavelis

Μπράβο παιδιά!
ΕΓώ γιατί είμαι στη λίστα που post-άρε ο Iannis με τα άτομα στο πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα αφού έχω μόλις 9 WUs;
Μεγάλη τιμή δε μου κάνετε;

----------


## Iannis

> Μπράβο παιδιά!
> ΕΓώ γιατί είμαι στη λίστα που post-άρε ο Iannis με τα άτομα στο πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα αφού έχω μόλις 9 WUs;
> Μεγάλη τιμή δε μου κάνετε;


Αγαπητε

Η λίστα ξεκίνησε ανάποδα
και οι έσχατοι έσωνται πρώτοι   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Ntavelis

> Αγαπητε
> 
> Η λίστα ξεκίνησε ανάποδα
> και οι έσχατοι έσωνται πρώτοι


Εντάξει λοιπόν..

----------


## alexopth69

Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!

----------


## aria

> Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!


Α τον καημένο . . .  :Shocked:   :Stunned:   :Scared:   :Shocked:   :Stunned:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!


Απαράδεκτος. (που δεν του έβαλες  :Razz: )

----------


## alexopth69

Το ξέρω..   :Embarassed:  Επρεπε να του πω οτι πρέπει να κάνουνε stress test πριν βγει στην παραγωγή   :Laughing:

----------


## Ntavelis

> Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!


Δε χάνονται τέτοιες ευκαιρίες..

----------


## erateinos

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την ομάδα!!  :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :One thumb up: 

Δάσκαλε σε ευχαριστώ για την τιμή που μου έκανες (και για το ενδιαφέρον σου) !!!  :Smile: 

Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά !!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 



Off Topic





> Να υποθέσω ότι χάσαμε τον erateino από το δίπλωμα και το φόρουμ; 
> Τί ακριβώς συνέβη;



Απο το δίπλωμα δεν με χάσατε  :Wink:  
(Το φόρουμ είναι ένα διαφορετικό κομμάτι, ανεξάρτητα ότι σας γνώρισα μέσα από αυτό)

Ο καθένας μας,  με την κρίση που έχει,  κάνει τους διαχωρισμούς και τις επιλογές του  :Smile: 

<< Η ''Ιθάκη'' σ’ έδωσε τ’ ωραίο ταξείδι.
Χωρίς αυτήν δεν θάβγαινες στον δρόμο.
Άλλα δεν έχει να σε δώσει πια. >>

----------


## Iannis

> Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!


Πρώτη προσέγγιση

 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 

Δεύτερη

 :Bla Bla:  ............ κοιτάξτε υπάρχει η δυνατότητα με κάποιο Αμερικάνικο πανεπιστημιακό πρόγραμμα, *το οποίο διατίθεται δωρεάν*,να γίνεται αυτόματα και διαρκώς όση ώρα είναι ανοικτό το computer έλεγχος της αξιόπιστης λειτουργίας του χωρίς μάλιστα να παρεμποδίζει την εργασία που εκτελείται την κάθε στιγμή. 

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Σας το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι το εν λόγω software το έχουν εγκαταστήσει όλες η μεγάλες εταιρίες στα συστήματα τους
πχ IBM- HP- βάλε και μερικές ακόμα οποίες θες  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την ομάδα!!    
> 
> Δάσκαλε σε ευχαριστώ για την τιμή που μου έκανες (και για το ενδιαφέρον σου) !!! 
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά !!    
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...



χαχα το ήξερα εγώ οτι το παλικάρι δεν το βάζει κάτω   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

sorry για το διπλοποστ

----------


## Hengeo

> Λοιπόν εχθές ήμουν σε έναν πελάτη και είχε έναν IBM x460 με 64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM. Του βάλαμε RHEL 64. Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν του έβαλα κανα FAH...!!


64 πυρήνες και 64GB RAM;!;!  :Shocked:   :Stunned:   :Medic:  (εγκεφαλικό)

----------


## nontasg

Χμμ σκεφτείτε και το άλλο:πόσο αργά αναπτύσσεται η τεχνολογία στην Ελλάδα.......Εδώ πανηγυρίζουν που ήρθαν οι quad core........ :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## alexopth69

Δυστυχώς θα ξαναβάλω μπρος τους Xeon servers την Τρίτη...  :Sorry:

----------


## andymen

> Αχ σας ευχαριστώ βρε παιδιά . . . Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεται ο κόπος μου . . . να τοποθετήσω προσεκτικά ένα-ένα τα γραναζοκέρασα επάνω! 
> 
> Το νου μας τώρα γιατί άλλοι έρχονται από πίσω με γκάζια κι έχουν και τη δύναμη της τηλεόρασης . . . (κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι προέτρεψαν τους θεατές τους να κατεβάσουν και να ξεκινήσουν το πρότζεκτ ).
> 
> Επίσης, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, θα ήθελα να κουνήσω το μαντήλι στον σύντροφο *andymen* που νιώθω τη διπλωτική του μηχανή δίπλα μου και του εύχομαι καλή άνοδο στο δύσκολο δρόμο που επέλεξε . . .


Ανταποδίδω τον χαιρετισμό στην αγαπητή aria και ορμώμενος από τα ιδεώδη της ευγενούς άμιλας της υπόσχομαι ότι θα βαδίσουμε χέρι χέρι σ'αυτό το δύσκολο δρόμο που επιλέξαμε κι οι δύο και όλοι οι συνδιπλωτές ... :One thumb up:   :Respekt: 

Τώρα βέβαια αν το μαντήλι που μου κουνάς, είναι χρώματος κόκκινου ... ε τί να κάνω ... σαν ταύρος θα ορμήσω ... :Razz:

----------


## andymen

*aria* επίσης ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την τούρτα ... ήταν πολύ yamm yamm .... :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι το ηθικό έχει πέσει κομματάκι αλλά δεν απογοητευόμαστε καθώς από αύριο έχουμε ξανά στη μάχη τους Ξένους ( :Razz: ) του αλεξόπθ, το καινούριο μηχανάκι του Νικαετού και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που προφανώς λόγω τριημέρου/τετραημέρου την έκαναν για τις εξοχές (και με το δίκιο τους)!

Εμπρός λοιπόν καλά μου διπλωτάκιαααα  :Superman:   :Dwarf:   :Superman: 

andymen, για λίγο θα βαδίσουμε χεράκι-χεράκι . . . Μετά, όπως βλέπεις στα στατιστικά σου θα πάρεις το δύσκολο δρόμο της κορυφής αφήνοντάς με πίσω . . . αρκετά πίσω!!! 

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου κρατήσω το χεράκι όσο πιο σφιχτά γίνεται όμως, μπας και σε καθυστερήσω λιγάκι!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> ........... δεν απογοητευόμαστε καθώς από αύριο έχουμε ξανά στη μάχη τους Ξένους () του αλεξόπθ, το καινούριο μηχανάκι του Νικαετού και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που προφανώς λόγω τριημέρου/τετραημέρου την έκαναν για τις εξοχές (και με το δίκιο τους)!


.......αυτο θέλουν και τα πισάκια...
να φύγουμε τριήμερο να τα αφήσουμε στην ησυχία τους να διπλώνουν απερίσπαστα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> .......αυτο θέλουν και τα πισάκια...
> να φύγουμε τριήμερο να τα αφήσουμε στην ησυχία τους να διπλώνουν απερίσπαστα


Κρίνοντας από τα αποτελέσματα των δύο τελευταίων ημερών, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι μάλλον τα μηχανάκια έμειναν κλειστά το τριήμερο, γι' αυτό το λέω  :Wink:

----------


## nontasg

Και που να μπουν στη μάχη 4-5 dual core από μένα....Δε λέω περισσότερα γιατί ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρο,όμως βρίσκομαι στα πρόθυρα μιας μεγάλης συμφωνίας.... :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
Άντε γιατί εκεί στην κορυφή όλο μόνοι σας μιλάτε και εμάς τα "φτωχαδάκια" μας έχετε ψιλογραμμενους.... :Razz:

----------


## andymen

> Κρίνοντας από τα αποτελέσματα των δύο τελευταίων ημερών, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι μάλλον τα μηχανάκια έμειναν κλειστά το τριήμερο, γι' αυτό το λέω


Να ομολογήσω την μεγάλη μου αμαρτία ... :Whistle: 

Μη βαρέσετε ρε παιδιά, αλλά το Σ/Κ έκλεισα τα 4 από τα 6 μηχανάκια ...  :Embarassed: 

Ήταν όμως δυστυχώς απαραίτητο ... :Sorry: 

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα αμολήσω περιπου 5.500 πόντους μέχρι την Τετάρτη ... :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μην ξεχνάτε πως και οι servers ήταν down... :Thumb down: 

Ξεκίνησα και εγώ να πάω να πάρω τον τετραπύρηνο και άνοιξαν οι ουρανοί ...

Τζάμπα διέλυσα τον P4 χθες (Απόφάσισα να κάνω μόνος μου την συναρμολόγηση γιατί το κουτί δεν βλέπω να το πηγαίνω ποτέ)...

----------


## nontasg

Αλήθεια εκείνο το μηχάνημα με τους 64 πυρήνες που αναφέρθηκε μήπως είχε 32 cpu x2 core;; :Thinking: 
Φοβερό εργαλείο πάντως.....

----------


## Iannis

> Άντε γιατί εκεί στην κορυφή όλο μόνοι σας μιλάτε και εμάς τα "φτωχαδάκια" μας έχετε ψιλογραμμενους....


Ποτεεεεεεεεεε

αφού και πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα μπήκατε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Είχα δεν είχα την έκανα πάλι την ξανθομάρα . . . ξέχασα το γιου τι πι στον ντρίμποξ καρφωμένο και ενώ θα είχα δύο γιούνιτς από πσ3 τώρα, μόλις πριν λίγο το πρίζωσα και έστειλε τη μία που είχε τελειώσει απ' τις έξι το χάραμα . . .  :Sad:

----------


## andymen

> Είχα δεν είχα την έκανα πάλι την ξανθομάρα . . . ξέχασα το γιου τι πι στον ντρίμποξ καρφωμένο και ενώ θα είχα δύο γιούνιτς από πσ3 τώρα, μόλις πριν λίγο το πρίζωσα και έστειλε τη μία που είχε τελειώσει απ' τις έξι το χάραμα . . .


Σα να μου φαίνεται το κάνεις επίτηδες για να σε φτάσω ...  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

Andymen σου ρίχνει στάχτη στα μάτια,πρόσεχε.Μην εμπιστεύεσαι έτσι εύκολα τις γυναίκες... :Razz: 
Α ρε παιδιά στα μικροδιαλείμματα που κάνω από το διάβασμα είναι ωραία να λέμε και κανά αστείο.Μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση,χεχεχε.  :Smile: 
Βέβαια μόλις ξαναρχίζω το διάβασμα η διάθεση γίνεται κάπως έτσι  :Very angry:  :Very angry: αλλά nevermind.Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει.

----------


## Iannis

Ο ένας soon ο άλλος next target άντε να δω τι αλλο θα σκαρφιστείτε

Λεω να βάλω αυτό

5 years after


 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## andymen

> Ο ένας soon ο άλλος next target άντε να δω τι αλλο θα σκαρφιστείτε


Τι να κάνουμε Iannis ... ότι μπορεί ο καθένας για να σμπρώγκζει την αφεντομουτσουνάρα του για το κοινό καλό ...   :Superman:   :Clap:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## andymen

> Andymen σου ρίχνει στάχτη στα μάτια,πρόσεχε.Μην εμπιστεύεσαι έτσι εύκολα τις γυναίκες...
> Α ρε παιδιά στα μικροδιαλείμματα που κάνω από το διάβασμα είναι ωραία να λέμε και κανά αστείο.Μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση,χεχεχε. 
> Βέβαια μόλις ξαναρχίζω το διάβασμα η διάθεση γίνεται κάπως έτσι αλλά nevermind.Μπόρα είναι και θα περάσει.


Μη φοβού nontasg έχουν γνώση οι φύλακες ...  :Cool: 

Καλό διάβασμα ... :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

M0SES  	   	   	
Boromir 	  	  	
Z3RatuL 	  	
Xhaos 	  	
civil 	  	
pask 	  	
takeshi 	
opimis 	  	
xNIBx

...παιδιά μην μπερδευτείτε Δεν είναι F-16
η Κυρια ειναι.   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  
και κάποιος ανυπόμονος του κερατά


εμ ο άλλος ο μουλωχτός?? δεν μιλάει δεν λαλάει αλλα...κοκκίνισε απο το κακο του

*52,380  	erateinos  	+9  	+85  	1,692  	0  	0  	3,283  	20,578*

----------


## aria

:ROFL: 

 :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

..ας βγάλω και μερικούς στη ...σέντρα  αρχής γενομένης απο τον αγαπητό.. (αυτοί στο εξης θα ονομαζονται- flatliners)  :No no:  :No no: 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=223101

..το site δεν εχει servers? Αυτοί που ειναι για back up και δεν εχουν φόρτο εργασίας   τι κανουν??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 


ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ
ΔΙπλα απο τα νεα και ωραια εικονίδια on-line report bug post-αγαπημένα κλπ να προστεθει  
.....αναφορα flatliner στο folding :RTFM: 

(τρομοκρατία οχι αστεία) :Smile:

----------


## andymen

> [COLOR="Green"]...
> και κάποιος ανυπόμονος του κερατά
> ...


εντάξει για την Κυρία ... :One thumb up:   :Respekt: 

ποιον βάφτισες ανυπόμονο του κερατά δεν καταλάβα ... :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> εντάξει για την Κυρία ... 
> 
> ποιον βάφτισες ανυπόμονο του κερατά δεν καταλάβα ...



ωχ, "με κέρατα" ήθελα να γράψω.   υπερθετικός βαθμός :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## andymen

> ωχ, "με κέρατα" ήθελα να γράψω.   υπερθετικός βαθμός


Προς το παρόν είναι ενα μικρό μοσχαράκι με πρόωρη ανάπτυξη στα κέρατα ...  :Razz: 

... που ονειρεύεται να γίνει ένας μεγάλος ταύρος ... 




Off Topic


		μόνο μην το διαβάσει η γυναίκα μου αυτό, γιατί άλλο θα κατλάβει... :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> εμ ο άλλος ο μουλωχτός?? δεν μιλάει δεν λαλάει αλλα...κοκκίνισε απο το κακο του
> 
> *52,380  	erateinos  	+9  	+85  	1,692  	0  	0  	3,283  	20,578*


 :Shocked:   :Stunned: 

Αχ βρε γιατρέ αυτή η βιασύνη σου . . . κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό!!! 

20.578 είναι το σκορ του, αυτό που γράφεις πρώτο και έπεσε το μάτι μου είναι το παγκόσμιο ρανκ του!  :Smile: 

andymen, μη δίνεις σημασία στα ΓΡΑΠΤΑ του γιατρού... δες πιο πάνω... το report bad post το έκανε report bug post!  :Laughing:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------


## andymen

> ...
> andymen, μη δίνεις σημασία στα ΓΡΑΠΤΑ του γιατρού... δες πιο πάνω... το report bad post το έκανε report bug post!


προς θεού aria δεν παρεξηγώ  :Smile: 

γιατρέ ελπίζω να μην είσαι χειρούργος γιατί αν πιάνεις το νυστέρι όπως πληκτρολογείς .... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Αχ βρε γιατρέ αυτή η βιασύνη σου . . . κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό!!! 
> 
> 20.578 είναι το σκορ του, αυτό που γράφεις πρώτο και έπεσε το μάτι μου είναι το παγκόσμιο ρανκ του! 
> 
> andymen, μη δίνεις σημασία στα ΓΡΑΠΤΑ του γιατρού... δες πιο πάνω... το report bad post το έκανε report bug post!


Καλα αφου προτρεπεις το φιλοθεάμον κοινό να μην δίνει σημασία στα γραπτά μου δεν ξαναποσταρω 
Α να μη με λες και τρολερ τσκ-τσκ

φταιω εγω να το κανω edit να εκτεθείς???
Σε ειπα γιά  ριχνε και καμια ματιά στα κείμενα να σου δώσω και το password στο φορουμ να κανεις  καμιά διόρθωση  :ROFL: 




> προς θεού aria δεν παρεξηγώ 
> 
> γιατρέ ελπίζω να μην είσαι χειρούργος γιατί αν πιάνεις το νυστέρι όπως πληκτρολογείς ....


Οχι παλικάρι χειρουργός δεν είμαι Καθε ενας και με τα κουσούρια του
Ε η ορθογραφία δεν ήταν ποτέ το ατου μας :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Ευτυχώς που ο μοζιλας έχει ελέγχό αλλιως θα σας ειχα στείλει όλους αδιάβαστους στον οφθαλμίατρο της γειτονιάς σας :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

απορία, στο ps3 όταν βγάζει τις κίτρινες τελείες στον άτλαντα, γιατί δεν βγάζει τελεία στην τρίπολη;

Αν ξαναεγκαταστήσω τον client απο την αρχή λέτε να με βγάλει;

----------


## Iannis

> απορία, στο ps3 όταν βγάζει τις κίτρινες τελείες στον άτλαντα, γιατί δεν βγάζει τελεία στην τρίπολη;
> 
> Αν ξαναεγκαταστήσω τον client απο την αρχή λέτε να με βγάλει;


Θα σε βγάλει οταν μαζέψεις καμιά 50ριά  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά κρασιά δηλαδή  :Thumb down: 

χάθηκε η ευκαιρία μου να ξαναβάλω την τρίπολη στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Νόμιζα ότι οι 287 είναι οι λιγότεροι πόντοι που δίνει το PS3 αλλά . . . πήρα μια 2565 νομίζω που έδωσε 210 πόντους . . . είναι η μικρότερη  :Sad:  

Γιατί δεν έρχονται σε μας οι μεγάλες των 400 και 500+ πόντων;;;  :Evil:   :Thumb down:

----------


## civil

> Νόμιζα ότι οι 287 είναι οι λιγότεροι πόντοι που δίνει το PS3 αλλά . . . πήρα μια 2565 νομίζω που έδωσε 210 πόντους . . . είναι η μικρότερη  
> 
> Γιατί δεν έρχονται σε μας οι μεγάλες των 400 και 500+ πόντων;;;


Συνωμοσία των αλλων ομαδων!!
 :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Νόμιζα ότι οι 287 είναι οι λιγότεροι πόντοι που δίνει το PS3 αλλά . . . πήρα μια 2565 νομίζω που έδωσε 210 πόντους . . . είναι η μικρότερη  
> 
> Γιατί δεν έρχονται σε μας οι μεγάλες των 400 και 500+ πόντων;;;


Μήπως όμως κι αυτή είναι 287 και κόπηκαν κάποιοι λόγω λάθους στο WU ή στην αποστολή;

----------


## aria

Όχι, φαίνεται κι από εδώ.  Είναι η 2565, των 210 πόντων.

----------


## Iannis

> Μήπως όμως κι αυτή είναι 287 και κόπηκαν κάποιοι λόγω λάθους στο WU ή στην αποστολή;



Οχι 210 ειναι
Η μεγαλύτερη για PS3 ειναι η p2558 που δινει 412 πόντους.

Στις 66 που εχει στειλει το δικο μου δεν ειναι καμιά τέτοια

3171 παντα παιρνω 8:26 min κανει η μια και δινει 287 π.


ΑΡΑ  PS3 = Myth  :Thumb down: 

CoreDuo-Quad  rulezz :One thumb up:

----------


## andymen

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...  :Smile: 

Στόχος επετεύχθη ...  :Clap: 

Επόμενος στόχος στον ορίζοντα ...  :Cool: 

Μα ... για στάσου ... η *aria* είναι εκεί μπροστά στη στροφή ??  :Whistle:

----------


## andymen

> ...
> 
> ΑΡΑ  PS3 = Myth 
> 
> CoreDuo-Quad  rulezz


+ 1 γιιατρέ  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> εμ ο άλλος ο μουλωχτός?? δεν μιλάει δεν λαλάει αλλα...κοκκίνισε απο το κακο του
> 
> *52,380  	erateinos  	+9  	+85  	1,692  	0  	0  	3,283  	20,578*


δάσκαλε εσύ δεν είπες να δουλεύουμε αθόρυβα (και με υδρόψυξη)?  :Whistle: 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 




> Αχ βρε γιατρέ αυτή η βιασύνη σου . . . κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό!!!


aria μην ανησυχείς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(δεν παθαίνετε τίποτα εσείς οι γυναίκες, έχετε γερή κράση)  :ROFL: 
 :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> δάσκαλε εσύ δεν είπες να δουλεύουμε αθόρυβα (και με υδρόψυξη)?


οχι νομιζες οτι δεν θα σε περναμε χαμπαρι που ερχόσουν με 1000.

σιγανοπαπαδιά  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

Δυο threats έχω κι εγώ το καημενούλι και είναι και τα δύο ζώα (ταύρος+λαγός  :Mr. Green: ) . . .  

Κανένας σεβασμός στο αθώο πουλάκι που μετά βίας προσπαθεί να πετάξει . . .  :Sorry: 

Ορίστε βρε, ποδοπατήστε με, προσπεράστε με να δούμε τι θα καταλάβετε!  :Crying:

----------


## erateinos

του ταύρου πρέπει να αισθάνεται την ανάσα  :Cool: 
εγώ είμαι μακριά,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
μην ανησυχείς μέχρι και το τέλος του άλλου μήνα  :Wink:

----------


## andymen

> Δυο threats έχω κι εγώ το καημενούλι και είναι και τα δύο ζώα (ταύρος+λαγός ) . . .  
> 
> Κανένας σεβασμός στο αθώο πουλάκι που μετά βίας προσπαθεί να πετάξει . . . 
> 
> Ορίστε βρε, ποδοπατήστε με, προσπεράστε με να δούμε τι θα καταλάβετε!


Άφησε τις μαλαγανιές ... νομίζεις ότι δε ξέρουμε πόσο πονηρό πουλάκι είσαι ???  :Cool: 

Εσύ είσαι ικανή να πιάσεις το ταύρο απ'τα κέρατα και το λαγό απ'τα μεγάλα αυτιά του ...  :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

> Εσύ είσαι ικανή να πιάσεις το ταύρο απ'τα κέρατα και το λαγό απ'τα μεγάλα αυτιά του ...


 :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:  

 :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> 


Κοιτάξτε εδώ σκηνικό

Του αρεσε το "αιρετικός" και το έβαλε και με bold στη sig του

Καλοοοοοοοοοοοο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Κοιτάξτε εδώ σκηνικό
> 
> Του αρεσε το "αιρετικός" και το έβαλε και με bold στη sig του
> 
> Καλοοοοοοοοοοοο


είσαι πολύ τυχερός για 3 λόγους :
1) σαν δάσκαλος (με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτό)!!!  :Smile: 
2) σαν νονός για το αιρετικός  :Smile: 
3) δεν σου στοίχισε τίποτα  :Whistle: 
(πέρασε το Πάσχα δεν είδα ούτε λαμπάδα ούτε παπούτσια  :Embarassed: ,
 πέρασε η γιορτή μου ένα PS3 δεν μου έκανες δώρο  :Sorry: , 
πέρασαν και τα γενέθλια μου, ένα Core 2 X-Treme QX6800 δεν σκέφτηκες για το μαθητή, βαφτιστήρι σου?  :Twisted Evil: ) 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> είσαι πολύ τυχερός για 3 λόγους :
> 1) σαν δάσκαλος (με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτό)!!! 
> 2) σαν νονός για το αιρετικός 
> 3) δεν σου στοίχισε τίποτα 
> (πέρασε το Πάσχα δεν είδα ούτε λαμπάδα ούτε παπούτσια ,
>  πέρασε η γιορτή μου ένα PS3 δεν μου έκανες δώρο , 
> πέρασαν και τα γενέθλια μου, ένα Core 2 X-Treme QX6800 δεν σκέφτηκες για το μαθητή, βαφτιστήρι σου? )


τι να πω
μονο
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

Γκρίνιαξα λίγο και εισακούσθηκα;  :Razz: 

Παρατήρησα ότι το τρέχον γιούνιτ στο ps3 είναι το 2564 και δίνει 290 πόντους . . .  Για να δούμε αν θα τσιμπήσουμε και από τα μεγάλα . . .  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Γκρίνιαξα λίγο και εισακούσθηκα;


μην ανησυχείς αθώο πουλάκι  :Razz: 
το λαγουδάκι προτιμάει να σε βλέπει μπροστά του  :Wink: 
(άλλωστε λέει και καμιά ιστορία στον δρόμο για το τι κάνει στην τίγρη για να περνάει και η ώρα  :ROFL:  )  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		ας μην έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο τον πρύτανη από το πανεπιστήμιο του stanford για να σου στείλει τίποτα καλό και ακόμα θα γκρίνιαζες  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Χα-Χα-Χα-Γελάσαμε  :Razz: 

Ευτυχώς έχει πρόβλημα ο .96 server  :Thumb down:  και παίρνω από τον καλό .42  :Worthy:

----------


## k_koulos

χμ φωτάκια δεν βλέπω απο τα ps3 ελλάδας, μία κρήτη μόνο, και σήμερα μια χαλκίδα αν βλέπω καλά, δικά μας είναι η να αρχίσουμε έρευνες;  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Όταν έχετε χρόνο, ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το thread του Folding forum.  Άνοιξε το Μάρτιο και δέχεται προτάσεις και επιθυμίες των χρηστών PS3.

Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά προσωπικά θα ήθελα να βλέπω log files και temps.  Έχω παρατηρήσει σε διάφορα σημεία του υποφόρουμ για το PS3 ότι γράφουν και στελέχη της SONY που σημαίνει ότι σίγουρα θα διαβάσουν το νήμα και θα το λάβουν σοβαρά υπόψη, ειδικά αν έχει και μαζική συμμετοχή.

Ήδη, διαβάζοντας το νήμα απ' την αρχή, παρατήρησα ότι κάποια παλαιότερα αιτήματα έχουν υλοποιηθεί με την πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Iannis

> Γκρίνιαξα λίγο και εισακούσθηκα; 
> 
> Παρατήρησα ότι το τρέχον γιούνιτ στο ps3 είναι το 2564 και δίνει 290 πόντους . . .  Για να δούμε αν θα τσιμπήσουμε και από τα μεγάλα . . .


Ναι ...κέρδος 3 πόντοι
χαχαχα :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## andymen

Αριάδνη ???



 :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Ναι ...κέρδος 3 πόντοι
> χαχαχα


Γελά καλύτερα όποιος γελά τελευταίος κυρ γιατρέ μου!  Τώρα δουλεύω μία των 401... Σεις πώς πάτε;; Κολλήσατε;;  :Razz:   (Επίσης μου μέτρησε και τη χθεσινοπρωινή προφανώς μόλις φτιάχτηκε ο σέρβερ  :One thumb up: ) . . .





> Αριάδνη ???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17928


Ποιος-Τι-Πώς;;;  :Thinking:  Για να δούμε σε δυο-τρεις ωρίτσες . . . Δεν θα πέσω τόσο εύκολα!  :Superman:

----------


## andymen

> . . .
> 
> Ποιος-Τι-Πώς;;;  Για να δούμε σε δυο-τρεις ωρίτσες . . . Δεν θα πέσω τόσο εύκολα!


Λες να μην το ξέρω? ...  :Wink: 

... άσε λοιπόν κατα μέρος αυτά τα περί αθώου πουλακίου που προσπαθεί να ανοίξει τα φτερά του ...  :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

αθώο πουλάκι τι τραβάς και εσύ  :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά για την παραγωγή τους!!  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Iannis

[quote=aria;1198322

Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά προσωπικά θα ήθελα να βλέπω log files και temps.  Έχω παρατηρήσει σε διάφορα σημεία του υποφόρουμ για το PS3 ότι γράφουν και στελέχη της SONY που σημαίνει ότι σίγουρα θα διαβάσουν το νήμα και θα το λάβουν σοβαρά υπόψη, ειδικά αν έχει και μαζική συμμετοχή.

.[/quote]


  *Iannis*
 My First Folding




Joined: 01 Feb 2007
  Posts: 21


 Posted: *Yesterday* at 00:54  Post subject:   PS3 log file                Hi there 

Can I reed the PS3 log file ??    



  *7im*
 Site Moderator



 Posted: *Today* at 01:45  Post subject:   (No subject)   *There is no way to read the log file of the PS3 F@h client at this time.*

----------


## aria

Τι θέλετε να μας πείτε γιατρέ;;  :Thinking: 

Δεν είπα ότι μπορούμε ΤΩΡΑ να δούμε λογκς αλλά ότι μπορούμε να τα ζητήσουμε μπας και μας τα δώσουν σε επόμενη έκδοση...  :Thinking:

----------


## andymen

Πάλι με χρόνους με καιρούς ... πάλι δικά μας θά'ναι ...  :Smile: 



 :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Πάλι με χρόνους με καιρούς ... πάλι δικά μας θά'ναι ...


καλα Χαμός θα γινει :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## nontasg

Έχω έναν καλό φίλο που ο αδερφός του ζει Αμερική στη Santa Barbara και που πήρε πριν λίγες μέρες έναν οκταπύρηνο...Τί λέτε να του πω να βάλει folding;Για λογαριασμό μου βέβαια... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Πάλι με χρόνους με καιρούς ... πάλι δικά μας θά'ναι ...


Εμείς, προχωρούμε σεμνά και ταπεινά εμείς... 

Δε βάζουμε στις υπογραφές μας πομπώδεις δηλώσεις τύπου «νεξτ τάργκετ» και «σουν» και άλλα τέτοια... Το πιάσατε το υπνοούμενο... έτσιιιιιι;;;;

 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

αυτό το πουλάκι είναι να μην σε πιάσει στην πένα του  :Razz: 

 :Stunned:   :Innocent:   :Lips Sealed: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

> Έχω έναν καλό φίλο που ο αδερφός του ζει Αμερική στη Santa Barbara και που πήρε πριν λίγες μέρες έναν οκταπύρηνο...Τί λέτε να του πω να βάλει folding;Για λογαριασμό μου βέβαια...


και βέβαια να του πεις. ακου λεει...

----------


## aria

> Έχω έναν καλό φίλο που ο αδερφός του ζει Αμερική στη Santa Barbara και που πήρε πριν λίγες μέρες έναν οκταπύρηνο...Τί λέτε να του πω να βάλει folding;Για λογαριασμό μου βέβαια...


Να το απαιτήσεις μάλιστα . . . 

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στους DL.TV . . . Καλά τι κάνουν αυτοί ρε παιδιά;; Έλεος!!!  :Sad:

----------


## nontasg

> Να το απαιτήσεις μάλιστα . . . 
> 
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά στους DL.TV . . . Καλά τι κάνουν αυτοί ρε παιδιά;; Έλεος!!!


Τους έχω δει....Απλά φολντάρουν πολλοί μαζί για την ομάδα τους και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αναμενόμενο....

----------


## erateinos

> καλα Χαμός θα γινει


δάσκαλε το σύστημα υδρόψυξης που έχεις,  με νίτρο η με τσικουδιά δουλεύει?
 :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Το κοριτσι ειδε πισω της τον κακό λυκο και έγινε
*κοκκινοσκουφίτσα*

----------


## andymen

:Superman: 


> Εμείς, προχωρούμε σεμνά και ταπεινά εμείς... 
> 
> Δε βάζουμε στις υπογραφές μας πομπώδεις δηλώσεις τύπου «νεξτ τάργκετ» και «σουν» και άλλα τέτοια... Το πιάσατε το υπνοούμενο... έτσιιιιιι;;;;


Το πιάσαμε αγαπητή ... το πιάσαμε ... ας συμμορφωθούμε λοιπόν για μην μας θεωρούν κάποιοι "πομπώδεις" ...  :Wink:   :Razz: 




> Το κοριτσι ειδε πισω της τον κακό λυκο και έγινε
> *κοκκινοσκουφίτσα*


Ε όχι και κακός λύκος γιατρέ μου .... έχεις δει λύκο... με κέρατα ???  :Razz: 

αλλά .... μια στιγμή .....   :Superman: 



(.... μέσα στο δάσος περπατώ ....)  :Wink: 

Ariaaaaa έλα κορίτσι μου ... ασε τα μανιτάρια και τα μούρα και προχώρα !!!...  :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

Καλο σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους/ες
Θα τα πούμε απο δευτέρα

καλή μας ξεκούραση  :Smile: 

PS. θα κάνω και καμιά βουτιά στη θάλασσα για σας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ετσι  :Smile:  Να πατε ολοι στις παραλιες και να αφήσετε τους υπολογιστές αναμενους και ύσηχους  :Smile:  Καλά τα πάω Γιατρέ??????

----------


## aria

Γκουχ-γκουχ μα τι στάθηκε στο λαιμό μου . . .

----------


## A_gamer

> Γκουχ-γκουχ μα τι στάθηκε στο λαιμό μου . . .


Ω ρε γλέντια! Μάχη μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως! :Thumbs up:

----------


## aria

Μπα A_gamer . . .  :Sorry:   Η μάχη τελείωσε . . .  :Sorry:   Ο ταύρος νίκησε το αδύναμο πουλάκι . . .  :Sorry:  

Πάω να φέρω τα κυάλια μου . . .  :Sorry:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπα A_gamer . . .   Η μάχη τελείωσε . . .   Ο ταύρος νίκησε το αδύναμο πουλάκι . . .  
> 
> Πάω να φέρω τα κυάλια μου . . .


Το αδύναμο πουλάκι; :ROFL: Το πουλάκι των εβδομήντα χιλιάδων πόντων; (Σχεδόν)
Δεν πειράζει, υπάρχουν άλλοι που μπορείς να περάσεις. :Cool:

----------


## andymen

> Μπα A_gamer . . .   Η μάχη τελείωσε . . .   Ο ταύρος νίκησε το αδύναμο πουλάκι . . .  
> 
> Πάω να φέρω τα κυάλια μου . . .


Καλημέρα και καλή folding εβδομάδα ... :Smile: 

aria δε θέλω λυπημένα μουτράκια ... προχώρα μπροστά κι άσε τις κλάψες ...  :Clap: 

ξέρουμε όλοι τι δυνατότητες έχει το "καημένο αδύναμο πουλάκι" ... :Wink:

----------


## aria

Εμ βέβαια... εκ του ασφαλούς τώρα πια αρχίσαμε τις γαλιφιές - «έχεις δυνατότητες και έχεις αισθητική» και πράσινα άλογα  :Twisted Evil: 

Αλλά πού θα πάει... θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θ' αγοραστεί κι ο τετραπλός!  :Superman: 

Ως τότε, θα κάτσω να σχεδιάζω μπλουζάκια φόλδινγ μπας και συνεισφέρω μια στάλα στη διάδοση του σάιτε και του πρότζεκτ...  :Sorry:

----------


## andymen

> Εμ βέβαια... εκ του ασφαλούς τώρα πια αρχίσαμε τις γαλιφιές - «έχεις δυνατότητες και έχεις αισθητική» και πράσινα άλογα 
> 
> Αλλά πού θα πάει... θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θ' αγοραστεί κι ο τετραπλός! 
> 
> Ως τότε, θα κάτσω να σχεδιάζω μπλουζάκια φόλδινγ μπας και συνεισφέρω μια στάλα στη διάδοση του σάιτε και το πρότζεκτ...


¨
Όχι και πράσινα άλογα ... 

ΤΕΤΡΑΠΛΟΣ ???? ...... :Scared:

----------


## Iannis

> Αλλά πού θα πάει... θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θ' αγοραστεί κι ο τετραπλός!



Αυτο το ξερει ο Μητσάρας???  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

:Whistle:  Δεν άκουσα, πώς είπατε, ορίστε; Συγνώμη κύριε, ποιος είστε;  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

...λέγομαι ...Μητσοανύποπτος     :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Μου φαίνεται τελικά ότι ο Μήτσος πρέπει να είναι ήρωας. Του έρχονται κάτι λογαριασμοί από το πουθενά και ο άνθρωπος απλά τρέχει να βγάλει τα λεφτά να τους πληρώσει  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Μου φαίνεται τελικά ότι ο Μήτσος πρέπει να είναι ήρωας. Του έρχονται κάτι λογαριασμοί από το πουθενά και ο άνθρωπος απλά τρέχει να βγάλει τα λεφτά να τους πληρώσει


Σας έχει αποπροσανατολίσει αυτός ο πισίγιατρος μου φαίνεται και θ' αρχίσω τα μπαρμπάδια!  :Very angry:  :Whip:  :Very angry:  Με παρουσιάζετε σαν τη μέγαιρα σύζυγο που κάααθεται και τρώει λεφτά αβέρτα . . .  :Sorry:   Τι θα λέει ο κόσμος για μένα . . .  :Sorry: 

Εν τω μεταξύ από τη μια θέλετε πόντους στην ομάδα κι απ' την άλλη άμα πάμε να κάνουμε μια κίνηση για αναβάθμιση πέφτετε να μας φάτε!  :What..?: 

Άλλωστε, πλησιάζει η συνάντησις όπου μπορείτε ελεύθερα να ρωτήσετε τον Μήτσο κατά πόσο ισχύουν τα ψεύδη που διαδίδετε δεξιά και αριστερά  :Cool: 

 :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

Off Topic


		Don't trust Ariadne.....She is going to fold all of us..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

άστους tweety, όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού κτλ τκλ


*Spoiler:*




			 προτείνω μερικά ποστς να γίνουν print και επίδοση στον μήτσο μαζί με την πλακέτα του ήρωα συνβίου folder!!  :Cool:

----------


## aria

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 προτείνω μερικά ποστς να γίνουν print και επίδοση στον μήτσο μαζί με την πλακέτα του ήρωα συνβίου folder!!



*Spoiler:*




			Έννοια σας και τα διαβάζει ΟΛΑ . . .  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

Βρε παιδιά . . .  :Embarassed: 

Ποιος φολντάρει για την πάρτη μου;;  :Embarassed: 

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, έχω τρελλαθεί...  :Embarassed: 

Όποιος κι αν είσαι, όπου κι αν είσαι... σ' ευχαριστώ!  :Embarassed:  (ωχ, ποιος ακούει τον andymen αύριο...  :Sad:  )  :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

> Βρε παιδιά . . . 
> 
> Ποιος φολντάρει για την πάρτη μου;; 
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, έχω τρελλαθεί... 
> 
> Όποιος κι αν είσαι, όπου κι αν είσαι... σ' ευχαριστώ!  (ωχ, ποιος ακούει τον andymen αύριο...  )


βρε πουλάκι μπας και έβαλες καμία τουρμπομηχανή 8πύρηνη μπροστά?  :Razz:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> βρε πουλάκι μπας και έβαλες καμία τουρμπομηχανή 8πύρηνη μπροστά?


Το θέμα είναι ότι την έβαλε άλλος... εγώ δεν έκανα τίποτα... ξαφνικά μου λέει ο γιατρός να αλλάξω milestone sig και βλέπω ότι έχουν μετρηθεί έξτρα δύο των 1760 που δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ εδώ  :Embarassed: 

Εσύ είσαι αιρετικούλη;;; Δεν βλέπω κίνηση στα στατιστικά σου σήμερα!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

> Το θέμα είναι ότι την έβαλε άλλος... εγώ δεν έκανα τίποτα... ξαφνικά μου λέει ο γιατρός να αλλάξω milestone sig και βλέπω ότι έχουν μετρηθεί έξτρα δύο των 1760 που δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ εδώ 
> 
> Εσύ είσαι αιρετικούλη;;; Δεν βλέπω κίνηση στα στατιστικά σου σήμερα!!


εγκο ντεν κσερι τιποτις
μεταναστης ημε καλε κιρια   :ROFL: 


(σε 2 ώρες τελειώνω την προτεινούλα μου )  :Whistle:

----------


## andymen

> Βρε παιδιά . . . 
> 
> Ποιος φολντάρει για την πάρτη μου;; 
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, έχω τρελλαθεί... 
> 
> Όποιος κι αν είσαι, όπου κι αν είσαι... σ' ευχαριστώ!  (ωχ, ποιος ακούει τον andymen αύριο...  )


Καλημέραααα ......

Να λοιπόν που το "μικρό", "αδύναμο" κι "αθώο" πουλάκι έβγαλε φτερά ... γύπα και πέταξε μακριά κατασπαράσσοντας θέσεις ...  :Cool: 

Ή μαλλον ... τα πράσινα άλογα που ανέφερε χθες, έφεραν μαζί τους κι αλογόμυγες ... κάποια αλογόμυγα λοιπόν τσίμπησε το "μικρό" "αθώο" κι "αδύναμο" πουλάκι και έβγαλε φτερά και στον ..... (ας συγκρατηθώ)  :Cool: 

Οφείλω πάντως να ομολογήσω ότι αν είχα ένα κίνητρο τόσο σημαντικό όσο η βοήθεια που προσφέρουμε στην επιστήμη με το folding ... τώρα απέκτησα και ένα δεύτερο ...  :Cool: 

πουλάκι ... μ'ακούς ??  :Cool:

----------


## aria

Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν κίνητρα για άνοδο αλλά . . . δεν τα δημιουργώ εγώ!  Ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση και σήμερα . . . Θα μείνω με την απορία; Δεν θα μάθω ποτέ ποιος είναι ο ευεργέτης;  :Sad: 

(Πάντως, ευεργέτη, μιας και έκανες την αρχή δεν φαντάζομαι να σταματήσεις τώρα, ε;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Iannis

Βαλατε τουρμπο και τωρα κανετε την ανήξερη
κυρια μου 
Ο τουιτη εφαγε τον ταυρο ωωωωω


civil ξύπνα να δεις ενα πουλάκι  ...μουλοχτό

----------


## andymen

Γιατρέ την ελληνική ταινία με τον Σταυρίδη, τα Κίτρινα Γάντια θα την έχεις δει βέβαια ...

Την ατάκα "τώρα ... πότε τα είπατε ... πότε τα κανονίσατε ....",  τη θυμάσαι?  :Whistle:

----------


## nontasg

Μα να ευεργετείτε και να δίνετε και άλλους πόντους στο αθώο κίτρινο πουλάκι.....Τι στα κομμάτια οκταπύρηνο βάλατε στο παιχνίδι; :Whistle:  Ντροπή,ντροπή..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Μπας και ο Μητσάρας της πήρε δώρο τετραπύρηνο και δεν της τον έχει παρουσιάσει ακόμη, αλλά τον έχει ήδη βάλει να δουλεύει;

Ε; :What..?: Χίλια διακόσια (1200) μηνύματα; Expert Member? Yahoo! :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Worthy:

----------


## aria

Άντε και τον πήρε... πρώτον πού να τον βάλει χωρίς να το δω;;; και δεύτερον και ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟΝ... πώς να το βάλει μπρος, να στήσει λίνουξ, να στήσει κονσόλα;;  :Laughing:  άμα του το πω θα γελάει τρεις μέρες!  :Laughing: 

Συγχαρητήρια για το ρανκ  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Μπας και ο Μητσάρας της πήρε δώρο τετραπύρηνο και δεν της τον έχει παρουσιάσει ακόμη, αλλά τον έχει ήδη βάλει να δουλεύει;
> 
> Ε;Χίλια διακόσια (1200) μηνύματα; Expert Member? Yahoo!


Αυτο ειπα και εγω

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		όσοι/ες έχουν πάνω από 1000 μηνύματα στην συνάντηση που θα γίνει,
 προτείνω να καθίσουν μαζί και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι να τους απολαμβάνουμε  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Whistle: 
 (πιστεύω το ίδιο γρήγορα θα μιλάνε όπως γράφουνε)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ την ελληνική ταινία με τον Σταυρίδη, τα Κίτρινα Γάντια θα την έχεις δει βέβαια ...
> 
> Την ατάκα "τώρα ... πότε τα είπατε ... πότε τα κανονίσατε ....",  τη θυμάσαι?


ωχ ωχ κοιτάτε τωρα που θα βρω και τον μπελά μου χωρίς να φταίω ο έρμος  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Hengeo

Στα στατιστικά σου γράφει 4 active cpu's την τελευταία εβδομάδα! Ή κάτι έχεις κάνει και δεν μας το λες ή όντως έχεις κάποιον κρυφό θαυμαστή-ευεργέτη!  :Razz:  :Laughing: 




> Βρε παιδιά . . . 
> 
> Ποιος φολντάρει για την πάρτη μου;; 
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, έχω τρελλαθεί... 
> 
> Όποιος κι αν είσαι, όπου κι αν είσαι... σ' ευχαριστώ!  (ωχ, ποιος ακούει τον andymen αύριο...  )

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Βρε παιδιά . . . 
> 
> Ποιος φολντάρει για την πάρτη μου;; 
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ, έχω τρελλαθεί... 
> 
> Όποιος κι αν είσαι, όπου κι αν είσαι... σ' ευχαριστώ!  (ωχ, ποιος ακούει τον andymen αύριο...  )


Δυστυχώς αφομοιώθηκε από τους Θάσιους πολύ ποιο γρήγορα από ότι πίστευα  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Δυστυχώς αφομοιώθηκε από τους Θάσιους πολύ ποιο γρήγορα από ότι πίστευα


Μήπως εσείς εκει στο νησί εχετε κάνει κανένα συνδικάτο??? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Μήπως εσείς εκει στο νησί εχετε κάνει κανένα συνδικάτο???


Δεν θα ηταν και κακή ιδεα :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		όσοι/ες έχουν πάνω από 1000 μηνύματα στην συνάντηση που θα γίνει,
>  προτείνω να καθίσουν μαζί και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι να τους απολαμβάνουμε  
>  
>  (πιστεύω το ίδιο γρήγορα θα μιλάνε όπως γράφουνε)


Εγώ θα 'θελα να δω τον Sdikr πώς μιλάει (δες στο προφίλ του μέσο όρο μηνυμάτων ανά μέρα και... θα μείνεις :ROFL: ).

----------


## andymen

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ... δε θα μου ξεφύγεις έτσι εύκολα πουλάκι μου ... :Smile: 




 :Wink:  :Smile:  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ... δε θα μου ξεφύγεις έτσι εύκολα πουλάκι μου ...


Τα 'λεγα εγώ για τιτανομαχία, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε. :Cool:

----------


## aria

> Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ... δε θα μου ξεφύγεις έτσι εύκολα πουλάκι μου ...



Αυτό θα αλλάξει εντός ενός τετάρτου, τελειώνει το πσ3  :Wink: 

Κρυφέ ευεργέτηηηηηηηηηηη . . . πάλι με πέρασε αυτόοοος!! ακούουουουους;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

εχω τσεκαρει ολα τα επιφοβα διαγραμματα Οποιος το κανει Τον τσάκωσα

αν και εγω αλλη εικονα εχω.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		Wilhelm Reich, o αιρετικός

Μου αρέσουν οι αιρετικοί.
Είτε είναι συγγραφείς, είτε είναι καλλιτέχνες, είτε είναι ο,τιδήποτε.
Αυτοί κυοφορούν το "νέο" όντας έξω από καλούπια, συμβιβασμούς και σταθερές.

Είναι αυτοί που βγάζουν τη γλώσσα στην ευταξία και στο "πρέπει".
Είναι αυτοί που βάζουν βόμβες στους πυλώνες του καθωσπρεπισμού.
Είναι αυτοί που είναι απόβλητοι από ένα σύστημα που μαντρώνει και περιφράσσει.

Το σύστημα όταν δεν μπορεί να τους απομονώσει τους θεωρεί τρελούς, γραφικούς, εκκεντρικούς ή ιδιόρρυθμους και πολλές φορές όχι άδικα διότι για τους τρελούς ο γνωστικός είναι ο τρελός...

----------


## andymen

> εχω τσεκαρει ολα τα επιφοβα διαγραμματα Οποιος το κανει Τον τσάκωσα
> 
> αν και εγω αλλη εικονα εχω....



Καλημέρα γιατρέ ...

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις διευρύνει λίγο... τον όρκο του Ιπποκράτη ??  :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

Ας το πάρει το ποτάμι λοιπόν........... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Εδω ο εμπνευστής του σατανικού σχεδίου  "διχόνοια"  (θυμάστε το Αστεριξ?)
συνεπικουρούμενος και από τον αδελφό "κακοφωνιξ" sorry Νικαετό

Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε όμως Εγινε ενας σχετικός τζερτζελές

Αγαπητέ Andyman ζητάμε ταπεινά συγνώμη. Δεν λεμέ ότι θα επανορθώσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, γιατί τότε θα σε κοιτά με το κιάλι  :One thumb up: 

keep folding :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ας το πάρει το ποτάμι λοιπόν...........
> 
> Εδω ο εμπνευστής του σατανικού σχεδίου  "διχόνοια"  (θυμάστε το Αστεριξ?)
> συνεπικουρούμενος και από τον αδελφό "κακοφωνιξ" sorry Νικαετό
> 
> Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε όμως Εγινε ενας σχετικός τζερτζελές
> 
> Αγαπητέ Andyman ζητάμε ταπεινά συγνώμη. Δεν λεμέ ότι θα επανορθώσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, γιατί τότε θα σε κοιτά με το κιάλι 
> 
> keep folding


ΕΣΕΙΣ της δώσατε τους πόντους; :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Guilty  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## erateinos

ότι έχω ''αιρετικό'' νονό και δάσκαλο το γνώριζα,
ότι θα γινότανε ''Πήλιος Γούσης''  δεν το περίμενα  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

Και το 'λεγε η aria στο άλλο θέμα ότι ο Γιάννης είναι ο υπ' αριθμόν ένα ύποπτος... :ROFL:

----------


## nontasg

Σικέ το ματς ρεεεε.....Τα λεφτάκια μας πίσω τώραααα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Και καλά δεν ντρέπεστε να βοηθάτε γυναίκες;;;Τςτςτςτς...... :No no: 
Αν σώνει και καλά θέλετε να βοηθήσετε κάποιον τότε δώστε και κανά σπρώξιμο σε κάποιους άλλους στα χαμηλά.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Εσύ nontasg δεν χρειάζεσαι σπρώξιμο, διπλώνεις σε πολλαπλά ταμπλό, άρα έχεις μηχανήματα  :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

> Εσύ nontasg δεν χρειάζεσαι σπρώξιμο, διπλώνεις σε πολλαπλά ταμπλό, άρα έχεις μηχανήματα


Πως βέβαια...Έναν Celeron 2Ghz και έναν Sempron 2800....Φοβερά μηχανήματα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας..... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και εννοείται ότι πλάκα έκανα για το σπρώξιμο. :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

Μα κι εγώ πλάκα έκανα ρε φίλε, αλοίμονο, λες να στην είπα ?

----------


## nontasg

> Μα κι εγώ πλάκα έκανα ρε φίλε, αλοίμονο, λες να στην είπα ?


Με 655000+  πόντους μου τη λες άνετα ούτως ή άλλως..... :Razz:  :Razz: 



Αμ δεν θα μπει ο υπολογιστής του φίλου από Αμέρικα;Δεν θα μπει;Θα σας φτιάξω εγώ τότε!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> Αμ δεν θα μπει ο υπολογιστής του φίλου από Αμέρικα;Δεν θα μπει;Θα σας φτιάξω εγώ τότε!!


ωχ  έχουμε τωρα και παρέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων????

Οποτε συνέβαινε αυτό στην Ελλάδα είχαμε δυσάρεστες ανατροπές  :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

> ωχ  έχουμε τωρα και παρέμβαση ξένων δυνάμεων????
> 
> Οποτε συνέβαινε αυτό στην Ελλάδα είχαμε δυσάρεστες ανατροπές


Έχουμε έχουμε αλλά πρέπει να τον πείσω να το βάλει γμτ.Είναι και παράξενος.....Εγώ βέβαια του λέω τα κλασσικά:επιστημονικό project που θα ελέγχει τη σταθερότητα του υπολογιστή σου δωρεάν και χωρίς να το κουράζει κλπ κλπ  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Μα τι λετε σεις εδώ;;  :Thinking:   Και πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμη να σταματήσω την πλάκα και να παραδεχτώ ότι όντως εδώ και μία βδομάδα έχω τον τετραπύρηνο...  :Thinking: 

Αρχίσατε τα ψεματάκια για δήθεν πριμοδότηση και χάρισμα πόντων για να με διαβάλλετε;;; Για να με μισήσει η ομάδα;;  :Whip:  Για να τσιτωθούν ούλοι και να πέσουν με τα μούτρα στο διπλότινγκ;;  :Whip: 

Ε όχι, κύριοι, στην ανάγκη θα πέσει και ο οκταπύρηνος στον αγώνα που 'ναι ακόμα στα κουτιά γιατί δεν υπάρχει χώρος για στήσιμο!  Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη εμείς τη βοήθεια των μεσηλίκων!  :Superman:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μα τι λετε σεις εδώ;;   Και πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμη να σταματήσω την πλάκα και να παραδεχτώ ότι όντως εδώ και μία βδομάδα έχω τον τετραπύρηνο... 
> 
> Αρχίσατε τα ψεματάκια για δήθεν πριμοδότηση και χάρισμα πόντων για να με διαβάλλετε;;; Για να με μισήσει η ομάδα;;  Για να τσιτωθούν ούλοι και να πέσουν με τα μούτρα στο διπλότινγκ;; 
> 
> Ε όχι, κύριοι, στην ανάγκη θα πέσει και ο οκταπύρηνος στον αγώνα που 'ναι ακόμα στα κουτιά γιατί δεν υπάρχει χώρος για στήσιμο!  Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη εμείς τη βοήθεια των μεσηλίκων!


Μα για να το παραδεχτείς ότι πήρες τον 4core τα λένε αυτά.

----------


## Iannis

Lady's relance  :Smile:

----------


## andymen

Επειδή φαίνεται έχασα επεισόδια της σαπουνόπερας μιας και μπήκα λίγο μόνο το πρωί (έχω πήξει στη δουλειά  :Very angry: ) για να δούμε ....




> Ας το πάρει το ποτάμι λοιπόν...........
> 
> Εδω ο εμπνευστής του σατανικού σχεδίου  "διχόνοια"  (θυμάστε το Αστεριξ?)
> συνεπικουρούμενος και από τον αδελφό "κακοφωνιξ" sorry Νικαετό
> 
> Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε όμως Εγινε ενας σχετικός τζερτζελές
> 
> Αγαπητέ Andyman ζητάμε ταπεινά συγνώμη. Δεν λεμέ ότι θα επανορθώσουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, γιατί τότε θα σε κοιτά με το κιάλι 
> 
> keep folding





> Guilty


Δεν τίθεται θέμα αγαπητοί συνδιπλωτές,  :Smile:  άλλωστε πως μπορώ να κρίνω τα ιερά τέρατα της ομάδας folding ... το εκλαμβάνω ως μία κίνηση ιπποσύνης προς την κυρία της παρέας (αρκεί να μην το παρακάνουμε ε... :Twisted Evil: )





> Μα τι λετε σεις εδώ;;   Και πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμη να σταματήσω την πλάκα και να παραδεχτώ ότι όντως εδώ και μία βδομάδα έχω τον τετραπύρηνο... 
> 
> Αρχίσατε τα ψεματάκια για δήθεν πριμοδότηση και χάρισμα πόντων για να με διαβάλλετε;;; Για να με μισήσει η ομάδα;;  Για να τσιτωθούν ούλοι και να πέσουν με τα μούτρα στο διπλότινγκ;; 
> 
> Ε όχι, κύριοι, στην ανάγκη θα πέσει και ο οκταπύρηνος στον αγώνα που 'ναι ακόμα στα κουτιά γιατί δεν υπάρχει χώρος για στήσιμο!  Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη εμείς τη βοήθεια των μεσηλίκων!


Μην αρπάζεσαι αγαπητή... δες το ως μία ευγενική χειρονομία ... άλλωστε το απαιτεί και το σαβουάρ βιβρ ... οι κυρίες προηγούνται ...  :Cool:

----------


## aria

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα αγαπητοί συνδιπλωτές,  άλλωστε πως μπορώ να κρίνω τα ιερά τέρατα της ομάδας folding ... το εκλαμβάνω ως μία κίνηση *ιπποσύνης* προς την κυρία της παρέας (αρκεί να μην το παρακάνουμε ε...)
> 
> 
> Μην αρπάζεσαι αγαπητή... δες το ως μία ευγενική χειρονομία ... άλλωστε το απαιτεί και το σαβουάρ βιβρ ... οι κυρίες προηγούνται ...


Μάλλον κίνηση ιπποτοσύνης θα την έλεγα...  :Laughing:  Έχεις κολλήσει στους πράσινους ίππους μου φαίνεται...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Όσο για το savoir vivre, εγώ το κατέχω, να δούμε αν θα το τηρήσετε αγαπητέ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Hengeo

Μια και αρχίσατε τις ευεργεσίες, δεν βοηθάτε λίγο και ένα πολύ καλό παιδί που φολτάρει για την ομάδα; Hengeo τον λένε αν θυμάμαι καλά  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Μια και αρχίσατε τις ευεργεσίες, δεν βοηθάτε λίγο και ένα πολύ καλό παιδί που φολτάρει για την ομάδα; Hengeo τον λένε αν θυμάμαι καλά


E παλικαρι  Δεν εχεις αναγκη εσυ :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> ..


κυρία μου Τι υπονοήστε στην υπογραφή σας
...τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα.............??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> κυρία μου Τι υπονοήστε στην υπογραφή σας
> ...τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα.............???


 :Mr. Green: 

Κάθε ομοιότητα με επαγγέλματα συνδιπλωτών είναι συμπτωματική . . .  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

Νίκο πόσο χρειάζεται ο QUAD για την 2609;

----------


## Νικαετός

Mέχρι τώρα (σε όσες έχω δει) κάνει 8 λεπτά (υπάρχει μια επανάληψη του εξής σκηνικού 8-8-9-8-8-9 κλπ. Δεν πρόσεξα όμως αν είναι η 2609. Όταν πάω σπίτι το απόγευμα θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## A_gamer

> κυρία μου Τι υπονοήστε στην υπογραφή σας
> ...τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα.............???


Αυτό της είπα κι εγώ στο θέμα για την απόδοση. Ντροπή, τέτοια ψέματα κυρία μου; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Mέχρι τώρα (σε όσες έχω δει) κάνει 8 λεπτά (υπάρχει μια επανάληψη του εξής σκηνικού 8-8-9-8-8-9 κλπ. Δεν πρόσεξα όμως αν είναι η 2609. Όταν πάω σπίτι το απόγευμα θα το τσεκάρω.


Βάλε turbo ωρέ! :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Για παμε λιγο γερα γιατι μου φαίνεται χαλαρώσαμε λιγάκι.

----------


## A_gamer

> Για παμε λιγο γερα γιατι μου φαίνεται χαλαρώσαμε λιγάκι.


+1 :One thumb up: . Έβαλα τον client στο Sabayon, καθώς σε Win έχω πάρει μία καταραμένη Lambda και οι γονείς δε χρειάζονται τον υπολογιστή προς το παρόν (ε όχι, για τολμήστε!  :Rifle: ).
Άντε, πάμε γερά! :Thumbs up:

----------


## alexopth69

Τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις ή ακόμα;

EDIT: Στη συνάντηση θα φέρεις και βαθμολογία...

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πως η SMP κονσόλα δεν μπορεί να τερματίσει και τα 4  cores. Δουλεύει κάθε πυρήνα στο 65-78% και αραιά και πού βλέπω κάτι 90%. Πολύ σπάνια όμως...  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πως η SMP κονσόλα δεν μπορεί να τερματίσει και τα 4  cores. Δουλεύει κάθε πυρήνα στο 65-78% και αραιά και πού βλέπω κάτι 90%. Πολύ σπάνια όμως...


Ctrl-ESC, FAHCore_X8 -->nice level -->βαλ' τα όλα τα FAHCore κάτω από το 0.
EDIT: Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως -αλήθεια, πώς γίνεται su στο proc. table;

----------


## alexopth69

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πως η SMP κονσόλα δεν μπορεί να τερματίσει και τα 4  cores. Δουλεύει κάθε πυρήνα στο 65-78% και αραιά και πού βλέπω κάτι 90%. Πολύ σπάνια όμως...


Τα ίδια έχω και εγώ με τους Xeon

----------


## alexopth69

> Ctrl-ESC, FAHCore_X8 -->nice level -->βαλ' τα όλα τα FAHCore κάτω από το 0.
> EDIT: Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως -αλήθεια, *πώς γίνεται su στο proc. table*;


????????

----------


## A_gamer

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από A_gamer
> 
> 
> Ctrl-ESC, FAHCore_X8 -->nice level -->βαλ' τα όλα τα FAHCore κάτω από το 0.
> EDIT: Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως -αλήθεια, *πώς γίνεται su στο proc. table;*
> 
> 
> ????????


Εννοώ να το ανοίξεις με δικαιώματα root. Πώς γίνεται;

----------


## alexopth69

Χμμμ δε σε πιάνω, εννοείς οταν πατάς Ctrl-Esc ?

EDIT: Αν μιλάς για τον ksysguard, άνοιξε ένα terminal program (console), δώσε su εκεί (γίνε root) και τρέξε ksysguard

----------


## A_gamer

> Χμμμ δε σε πιάνω, εννοείς οταν πατάς Ctrl-Esc ?
> 
> EDIT: Αν μιλάς για τον ksysguard, άνοιξε ένα terminal program (console), δώσε su εκεί (γίνε root) και τρέξε ksysguard


Είπαμε: το Process Table.
Όσο γι' αυτό που λες, δε λειτουργεί.

----------


## alexopth69

> Είπαμε: το Process Table.
> Όσο γι' αυτό που λες, δε λειτουργεί.


Πρέπει να λειτουργεί, αυτό που τρέχει όταν πατάς Ctrl -Esc στο KDE είναι ο ksysguard, που είναι το πρόβλημα και δε λειτουργεί;

----------


## Iannis

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πως η SMP κονσόλα δεν μπορεί να τερματίσει και τα 4  cores. Δουλεύει κάθε πυρήνα στο 65-78% και αραιά και πού βλέπω κάτι 90%. Πολύ σπάνια όμως...


To έψαξα λιγο στο φορουμ του fah
Κάποιοι δοκιμάζουν να τρεχουν 2 clienets μαζί
Επίσημα δεν το συνιστούν
Το γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα και το ψαχνουν Ισως σε μια νεα έκδοση smp οχι beta αυτη τη φορά




> Είπαμε: το Process Table.
> Όσο γι' αυτό που λες, δε λειτουργεί.


Ctrl-esc βλεπεις τα PID που εχουν τα 4 procees που ειναι στο 25% το καθε ενα
και σε κονσολα με root
#renice xxxx 0
#renice xxx1 0  klp
εχω δωσει απο -19 που εχουν default εως και 5 (πανω απο 5 μπορει να κρασαρει το λινουξ)
καμία διαφορά δεν είδα

----------


## erateinos

:On topic please:   :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι έχει να κάνει με το intercommunication των cores που γίνεται με TCP/IP interface μέσω loopback, το οποίο είναι και πολύ αργό. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν δουλεύουν με shared segments
(Οπως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε δίνουν Binaries για *nix - να μην πω και εγω τον καημό μου ... ; )

----------


## A_gamer

> 





Εδώ είναι το θέμα περί ανέμων και υδάτων. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Εδώ είναι το θέμα περί ανέμων και υδάτων.


Σωστός

Quiz λοιπον

Ξερετε τι γραφει η φορμα του Valentino Rossi (οπως τον δείχνει καμιά φορά η κάμερα απο πισω σκυφτό  στο τιμόνι)
...................???? ακουω :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

κρατάτε αποστάσεις έχω φάει φασολάδα ?  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Foldάρετε γιατί χανόμαστε;;  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

FIAT, YAMAHA??

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:   :ROFL: 
ωραίος ο γιατρός !!
 :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> ωραίος ο γιατρός !!



ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕ   Μ' εστειλες

Ξερεις ποσο καιρο την ψαχνω αυτη τη φωτο???????

gamer asxete.gr  YAMAHA

Αιρετικέ η τρέχουσα

 1760αρα δική σου.........

,,,ετσι για να δειτε οτι οι γιατροι κανουν και αλλα  πραγματα :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕ   Μ' εστειλες
> 
> Ξερεις ποσο καιρο την ψαχνω αυτη τη φωτο???????
> 
> gamer asxete.gr  YAMAHA
> 
> Αιρετικέ η τρέχουσα
> 
>  1760αρα δική σου.........
> ...


δάσκαλε σε ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν χρεώνω για τις υπηρεσίες μου  :Razz: 

http://flickr.com/photos/michael_g_duncan/214684002/

 :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

αιρετικε αν εχεις αρχειο κρατα το plz  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> αιρετικε αν εχεις αρχειο κρατα το plz


αρχείο...... (γμτ δεν με στέλνουν αποστολές όταν έχει ωραία θέματα http://leenks.com/gallery461.htm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) μεγάλο !!!! 
από το google  :Wink: 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 




Off Topic


		που διάβασα για το foldοσημο δεν θυμάμαι  :Thinking: 
 κατι για το 10% της ημερήσιας παραγωγής όποιος γραφεί off topic  :Twisted Evil: 
(εγώ δουλεύω με νυχτερινό δεν με πιάνει  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: )

----------


## Iannis

Που πήγε το ποστ με την πρόταση μου??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## gkats2002

Ήταν Off-Topic!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ήταν Off-Topic!!!


ναι ναι

απο τα 392 ποστ σ΄αυτό το Thread 
αυτό ήταν το μόνο on topic 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

> ναι ναι
> 
> απο τα 392 ποστ σ΄αυτό το Thread 
> αυτό ήταν το μόνο on topic


δάσκαλε εγώ και εσύ για τα off topic που γράψαμε πρέπει να διπλώσουμε μια μέρα για τον χρηστή offtopic  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 
δυστυχώς ο anonymous υπάρχει στην ομάδα μας  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως με τους υπεύθυνους modarators προτείνω τα ποστ στο εν λόγω thread να μην προσμετρώνται  

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## A_gamer

> Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως με τους υπεύθυνους modarators προτείνω τα ποστ στο εν λόγω thread να μην προσμετρώνται  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Δεν πας καλύτερα στο κατάλληλο thread;

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Δεν πας καλύτερα στο κατάλληλο thread;


Γιατι να κουράζονται οι τεχνικοί του φόρουμ και να μην μεταφερθεί το thread με ενα κλικ στο fun section?

----------


## erateinos

> Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως με τους υπεύθυνους modarators προτείνω τα ποστ στο εν λόγω thread να μην προσμετρώνται  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


συμφωνώ με τον αιρετικό δάσκαλο +1  :One thumb up: 
και να παραμείνει εδώ μην το ψάχνουμε αλλού  :No no:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μεταφέρθηκε στο εκτός θέματος και έμεινε permanent redirect στο folding sub-forum για να μην το ψάχνετε ..  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

εδώ είναι πιο ωραία !!
ευάερα, ευήλια, ρετιρέ να βλέπουμε θάλασσα  :Smile: 
ότι αρμόζει για τα θέματα περί ανέμων και υδάτων !!!



Off Topic


		στην προηγούμενη θέση ήταν καλύτερα  :Crying:

----------


## alexopth69

Χμμμ μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα εδω, να το βλέπει κι άλλος κόσμος να μάθει για το folding

----------


## EvilHawk

> Χμμμ μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα εδω, να το βλέπει κι άλλος κόσμος να μάθει για το folding


Δεν με βοηθάτε και εσείς για να spammάρω στις ειδήσεις ! :Razz: 
Πρέπει να έχω κάτι σαν achievement reference πχ. χίλια μέλη στην ομάδα, 30.000.000 πόντους, 100.000 ημερήσια παραγωγή ....  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Σήμερα κλείνω 3 μήνες παρουσίας στο forum! Κάποιος άλλος επίσης, αν θυμάμαι καλά η Arrow (edit: ναι, η arrow, τους 2 μήνες δηλαδή εκείνη).

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμμ να τους χιλιάσεις Α_gamer. (Kαι η arrow φυσικά) 
Και μια και μας έπιασαν τα επετειακά μας, να πω πως και εγώ σε λίγες μέρες κλείνω τα 3 χρόνια στο folding ...

----------


## aria

Αμάν! Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;; 

Άπονη ζωή... μας πέταξαν στου δρόμου την άκρη!!!

----------


## Iannis

> Δεν με βοηθάτε και εσείς για να spammάρω στις ειδήσεις !
> Πρέπει να έχω κάτι σαν achievement reference πχ. χίλια μέλη στην ομάδα, 30.000.000 πόντους, 100.000 ημερήσια παραγωγή ....



be patient  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Μια και είμαι νέος (τέτοια γράφω για να παίρνω τα πάνω μου) και στο forum και στο folding ποιον να βάλω μέσον να παίρνω μικρά WUs ? (να του στείλω και λίγο λαδάκι η μερικά μωβ χαρτονομίσματα στην ανάγκη)  
> Οι πόντοι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν άλλωστε είμαι έτη φωτός μακριά από εσάς!!!   
> 2 WUs  μου έτυχαν το ένα 80 ώρες και το άλλο 80 μέρες  
> (ούτε καμιά 30 pc έχω στην διάθεση μου ούτε server έχω)  
> Ένα pc και ένα  laptop έχω το μικρό πακιστανό  
> Άσχετο (μιας και ανέλυσα όλα τα σχετικά)  πως μπορώ σε ένα WU που τρέχει το pc να το βοηθήσει το laptop ?  
> Πάλι σας έδωσα θέμα


τραλαλα τραλαλα
Τιποτε άλο θετε????
WU οτι σου κάτσει
για το αλλο καντο να παρεις και Nobel
cluster με lap και pc  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Που το θυμήθηκες αυτό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ασχολήσου με την caramela τώρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Που το θυμήθηκες αυτό 
> 
> Ασχολήσου με την caramela τώρα


ετσι που εγινε η μεταφορα μπερδευτηκα και διαβαζα την πρωτη σελιδα του thread  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
αιρετικέ δάσκαλε !!!  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

*gkats2002*

 :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

> *gkats2002*


πολύχρονος !!!
ότι επιθυμείς !!!!
και του χρόνου με υγεία και με τον δεκαεξαπύρινο  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά gkats2002, ό'τι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις και υγεία πάνω από όλα!  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## Iannis

Πολύχρονος :Rock Band:  παλικάρι

----------


## A_gamer

Ηαππυ Βιρτηδαυ :Ρ

----------


## aria

Τι συμβαίνει με τον *andymen* ρε παιδιά;;  :Thinking:   Να δείτε που θα'χει γεννητούρια!!  :Respekt: 

Άντε, θα φροντίσω να αναπληρώσω τη χασούρα του... Αυτή τη στιγμή περνώ το σαμπανιόν στο ΝΕΟ μηχανάκι...  :Whistle:   :Cool:

----------


## andymen

> Τι συμβαίνει με τον *andymen* ρε παιδιά;;   Να δείτε που θα'χει γεννητούρια!! 
> 
> Άντε, θα φροντίσω να αναπληρώσω τη χασούρα του... Αυτή τη στιγμή περνώ το σαμπανιόν στο ΝΕΟ μηχανάκι...


εδώ είμαι συντρόφισσα aria ... :Smile:  όχι γεννητούρια δεν είχαμε ακόμα αλλά από τα μέσα της εβδομάδας μπαίνουμε σε πορτοκαλί συναγερμό ...  :Confused:  :What..?:  :Scared:  :Shocked: 

Χασούρα όμως είχαμε ... :Very angry:  Λόγω κάποιας ρημάδας αναβάθμισης στο δίκτυο της εταιρίας έχασα κανα δυό προθεσμίες ... πεινασμένα μηχανάκια χωρίς πρωτείνες ... άστα να πάνε ... :Sorry: 
Από Τετάρτη θα ανακάμψω ...

Με γειές το νεό "πυραυλάκι"  :Clap:  καλοδίπλωτο ... :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι συμβαίνει με τον *andymen* ρε παιδιά;;   Να δείτε που θα'χει γεννητούρια!! 
> 
> Άντε, θα φροντίσω να αναπληρώσω τη χασούρα του... Αυτή τη στιγμή περνώ το σαμπανιόν στο ΝΕΟ μηχανάκι...


Με γεια και με πολλούς πόντους το μηχάνημα! :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> εδώ είμαι συντρόφισσα aria ... όχι γεννητούρια δεν είχαμε ακόμα αλλά από τα μέσα της εβδομάδας μπαίνουμε σε πορτοκαλί συναγερμό ...


*μαζί με την Αθήνα που 8α χτυπήσει 40ρια Αντε η ωρα η καλη*

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωρέ ντόκτορ τι ΘΑ χτυπήσει??? Εδώ λιώνουμε σου λέω....

----------


## Iannis

> Ωρέ ντόκτορ τι ΘΑ χτυπήσει??? Εδώ λιώνουμε σου λέω....


1- Ελατέ κατα Λιβυκό μεριά
2- Σταματα να παιζεις με το πόνο μας 8 ώρες κάνει τη μια το PS3 και με την 1.81
3- Αιρετικέ μας έκανε το χατήρι ο admin
4- Μη βαλετε Sabayon mini Καμια διαφορά στη ταχύτητα και δεν παιζουν και διαφορα (πχ flash player στους Browsers)
5- οτι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι 

που θα παει κάποιο απο τα 5 θα είναι  on topic  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ σκέφτομαι πως Ισλανδία μεριά...Βόρειο Πόλο..πάω να κουρέψω πιγκουίνους LOLLL

----------


## aria

> Ωρέ ντόκτορ τι ΘΑ χτυπήσει??? Εδώ λιώνουμε σου λέω....


Εμείς πάλι εδώ..... 

 :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Νικαετός

Kαλά, καλά περίμενε...ΑΠό αύριο ανηφορίζει ο καύσωνας.

Dr, αυτό το πράγμα εδώ το Σαμπανιζέ, δεν κάνει update μονάχο του? Χειροκίνητα πρέπει να το τρέχω? Στη δουλειά ο Αφρικάνος, κάθε μέρα update κάνει, αυτό??

----------


## Iannis

> Kαλά, καλά περίμενε...ΑΠό αύριο ανηφορίζει ο καύσωνας.
> 
> Dr, αυτό το πράγμα εδώ το Σαμπανιζέ, δεν κάνει update μονάχο του? Χειροκίνητα πρέπει να το τρέχω? Στη δουλειά ο Αφρικάνος, κάθε μέρα update κάνει, αυτό??



an δώσεις emerge --sync θα βγάλει λίστα με 124.708 files (30 min θα μπλοκάρει το internet)
απο αυτα δες μεσω Kuroo τι σε ενδιαφέρει 
Εγω δεν εχω κανει κανένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> 3- Αιρετικέ μας έκανε το χατήρι ο admin


ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ 

 :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt: 




Off Topic


		Νίκο το κούρεμα στους πιγκουίνους όχι τόσο αλλά το σαμπανιζέ και το παπιγιόν νομίζω σου ταιριάζουν  :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα χρόνια πολλά. 
Ένας γύρος κέρασμα σε αναμονή μέχρι τις 30 τουτουνού του μηνός...

----------


## Iannis

Ποιος μου αλλαξε παλι τον τιτλο

ακου εκει χαλαρη κουβεντουλα  

αυτες οι χαλαρες κουβεντουλες μας φαγανε 

χχαχαχαχαχα Καλησπερα πλακα κανω

 :Smile: 

ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΡΟ  δεν υπάρχει χαλαρότης
αλλιώς σε πήραν και σε σηκωσαν και τα 2

αντε βρε παλικάρια για τις 100.000   
Ενα τσαφ θελει 
Θα σταματήσω τα παρακάλια και θα πιάσω τον βούρδουλα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Ποιος μου αλλαξε παλι τον τιτλο
> 
> ακου εκει χαλαρη κουβεντουλα  
> 
> αυτες οι χαλαρες κουβεντουλες μας φαγανε 
> 
> χχαχαχαχαχα Καλησπερα πλακα κανω


Βρε μην αρχίζεις τη μέρα (19/6) με γκρίνια!  Είναι γουρσουζιά!!  :Razz: 

Ο 6600 πάει σφαίρα και... δεν ακούγεται τ ί π ο τ α  :Worthy: 

Ευτυχώς, γιατί από αύριο ο αμδάκος μου θα δουλεύει γουίντοζ... Ήθελα σ' αυτόν 54 ώρες για ένα γιούνιτ.  Με τον 6600, σε 54 ώρες θα έχω τελειώσει δύο + μισή πσ3  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> Βρε μην αρχίζεις τη μέρα (19/6) με γκρίνια!  Είναι γουρσουζιά!! 
> 
> Ο 6600 πάει σφαίρα και... δεν ακούγεται τ ί π ο τ α 
> 
> Ευτυχώς, γιατί από αύριο ο αμδάκος μου θα δουλεύει γουίντοζ... Ήθελα σ' αυτόν 54 ώρες για ένα γιούνιτ.  Με τον 6600, σε 54 ώρες θα έχω τελειώσει δύο + μισή πσ3


κατσε να γινει και το απαλο OC και μετα θα δουμε που θα παει σε ποντους :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


ασε που και ο AMD μια κονσολιτσα απλη θα την εχει για χαπι Μην τον αφήσουμε παραπονεμένο

----------


## aria

> ασε που και ο AMD μια κονσολιτσα απλη θα την εχει για χαπι Μην τον αφήσουμε παραπονεμένο


Δύο  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωχχχ, πάλι πίσω ο andymen και αυτή τη φορά χωρίς ...εξωτερική βοήθεια.  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

R U talking to me???  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Ωχχχ, πάλι πίσω ο andymen και αυτή τη φορά χωρίς ...εξωτερική βοήθεια.



Ασε,
 αυτός περιμαίνει την κονσόλα της ζωής του
και εκει δεν εχει την βαζουμε και την ξεχναμε
Καθε μερα απίκο :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Ωραία ξαναγύρισε το thread!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## aria

> Ωραία ξαναγύρισε το thread!!!!


Δεν είχε φύγει  :Wink:  Μια βόλτα είχε πάει μέχρι τη Χαλαρή Κουβεντούλα να αλλάξει αέρα  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εννοώ πως θα τον φάει λάχανο η κυρία...  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Καλορίζικος άρια.....

[action=Νικαετός]προσπαθεί να ψήσει τις κόρες, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις να πετάξουν τα vista και να περάσουν sabayon...μέχρι τώρα είναι στα 300 ευρώ εκάστη LOL...(Το παζαρεύω όμως, μόλις κατεβούν στα 100, θα ...αγοράσω  :ROFL:  :ROFL: )[/action]

----------


## aria

> Καλορίζικος άρια.....


Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Και τον στήσαμε και μόνοι μας ε; Πάντα με βοήθεια από αιρετικές δυνάμεις βέβαια...  :Respekt:

----------


## alexopth69

> Εννοώ πως θα τον φάει λάχανο η κυρία... 
> 
> Καλορίζικος άρια.....
> 
> [action=Νικαετός]προσπαθεί να ψήσει τις κόρες, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις να πετάξουν τα vista και να περάσουν sabayon...μέχρι τώρα είναι στα 300 ευρώ εκάστη LOL...(Το παζαρεύω όμως, μόλις κατεβούν στα 100, θα ...αγοράσω )[/action]


Χαχα περίμενε το limit down οταν δε θα έχουν πολλά resources....

----------


## Iannis

> Εννοώ πως θα τον φάει λάχανο η κυρία... 
> 
> Καλορίζικος άρια.....
> 
> ** Νικαετός προσπαθεί να ψήσει τις κόρες, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις να πετάξουν τα vista και να περάσουν sabayon...μέχρι τώρα είναι στα 300 ευρώ εκάστη LOL...(Το παζαρεύω όμως, μόλις κατεβούν στα 100, θα ...αγοράσω )*


Φοβερε μπαμπα

πες Η sabayon και Rockwave με 100
η 300 και πράμα άλλο  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μπα το rockwave το έχουν ήδη εξασφαλίσει gmt.άργησα να το ...εκμεταλλευτώ, ούτε τον Άλις Κούπερ πρόλαβα. Τώρα ξεκάθαρη δωροδοκία δεν έχει εκβιασμούς LOL!!

----------


## aria

Δωροεπιταγή Χόντου έδωσες;;;  :Cool:

----------


## alexopth69

> Δωροεπιταγή Χόντου έδωσες;;;


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Xμμμμ, interesting θα έλεγα αν ήμουν Άγγλος  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Για να καλέσω family meeting,μεταξύ πατέρα και θυγατέρων...να δω αντιστάσεις LOL. 

(Eίδατε ωρέ το γυναικείο μυαλό? Αμέσως στην αδυναμία χτύπησε...εμείς οι ...μπουχέσες πού να τα πάρουμε χαμπάρι, τα μεγάλα όπλα   :Respekt: )

----------


## Iannis

παω να θεσω γιατι ειμαι ολιγον κουδουνι (tsikoydia sta greeklish na mi to katalaboyn)
see U all

----------


## aria

:Innocent:

----------


## erateinos

βάσανα πατέρα  :Whistle: 
ο άγιος Χόντος (μεγάλη η χάρη του) ας βάλει το χέρι του  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Off Topic


		όχι ότι εσύ δεν θα βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη αρκεί να μην το βάλεις βαθιά  :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Xμμμμ, ξέρω πού θα στείλω τον λογαριασμό, έτσι και ξεπεράσει τα όρια  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Xμμμμ, ξέρω πού θα στείλω τον λογαριασμό, έτσι και ξεπεράσει τα όρια


εκεί που χάνετε το βλέμμα προς το λιβυκό πέλαγος?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		πάντως μπορείς να με αναγνωρίσεις αν θέλεις θα σου στοιχίζω πολύ λιγότερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

> Ο 6600 πάει σφαίρα και... δεν ακούγεται τ ί π ο τ α


Μεγειά το 'μηχάνημα' Άρια! Με το κυάλι θα σε βλέπω όπως το πάς!  :Whistle: 




> αντε βρε παλικάρια για τις 100.000   
> Ενα τσαφ θελει 
> Θα σταματήσω τα παρακάλια και θα πιάσω τον βούρδουλα


Σκούρα τα πράγματα γιατρέ.. Οι προβλέψεις του καιρού δείχνουν 40+ από Παρασκευή, προβλέπω πολλοί να κατεβάζουν στροφές, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ αφού η άλλη επιλογή για να μπορώ να σταθώ στο δωμάτιο θα είναι συνεχές a/c..  :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

> Σκούρα τα πράγματα γιατρέ.. Οι προβλέψεις του καιρού δείχνουν 40+ από Παρασκευή, προβλέπω πολλοί να κατεβάζουν στροφές, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ αφού η άλλη επιλογή για να μπορώ να σταθώ στο δωμάτιο θα είναι συνεχές a/c..


και εγω εδω κατεβηκα 200 ΜΗz κατω = +10 sec το frame x100 / 60 = +16 min συνολικά το WU

(κοίτα που πιάσαμε μπακαλοτευτερο σαν τουν μανάβηδες στη λαϊκή )  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Iannis, ετοίμασε οδηγίες κατασκευής σπιτιών για προσοδοφόρο φόλντινγκ!!!  

Καλή μόνωση παντού, τοίχους-ταβάνια-πατώματα για να δουλεύει το κλιματιστικό λίγο (όπως εδώ  :Wink: ) και να είναι το σπίτι δροσερό για ώρες!!  :Smile: 

Επίσης τα κλιματιστικά τα ανάβουμε περισσότερο στο φουλ όταν λείπουμε, κλείνουμε παντζούρια από κει που χτυπάει ο ήλιος κλπ κλπ κλπ ξέρεις εσύ  :Smile:

----------


## panosaoua

Χαιρετώ την παρέα, χάθηκα λίγο λόγω μεταπτυχιακών υποχρεώσεων αλλά το μηχανημα φολντάρει ασταμάτητα παρά την ζέστη (να είναι καλά η Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro  :One thumb up: ). 52 βαθμούς σε κλειστό σπίτι ενώ πριν είχα 60 βαθμούς (στις ίδιες συνθήκες καύσωνα) σε σπίτι με ανοιχτά παράθυρα. 
Βλέπω η ομάδα έχει πάει πολύ μπροστά. 

Με την ευκαιρία μπράβο aria, ξεκίνησες από μια απλή κονσόλα και έφτασες να έχεις φάρμα ολόκληρη.   :Worthy: 
(Καλά ο γιατρός και ο alex είναι σε άλλη κατηγορία )

Με την έλευση όλων των Inteloδιπύρηνων (μπράβο στα παιδιά) αγκομαχάω ( :Razz: ) να κρατήσω μια αξιοπρεπή παραγωγή. 

Ασε και δεν προβλέπεται αναβάθμιση σύντομα (θέλω έναν 6320  :Crying: ). 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, πέσαμε σε συγκυρίες τέτοιες που μου επέτρεψαν να πάρω το νέο πισάκι και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω... μάλλον πάμε και για τρίτο (ας είμαστε προσγειωμένοι όμως)  :Smile: 

Keep folding guys  :Wink:

----------


## andymen

Αγαπητοί συνοδοιπόροι στο ψήσιμο (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά) ...




> Ωχχχ, πάλι πίσω ο andymen και αυτή τη φορά χωρίς ...εξωτερική βοήθεια.


... για να δούμε από Τετάρτη ...  :Whistle: 




> R U talking to me???


ναι καλά ... μας φλόμωσες καλά καλά καπνό από το νέο "πυραυλάκι" σου και τώρα κάνεις την ανήξερη ...




> Ασε,
>  αυτός περιμαίνει την κονσόλα της ζωής του
> και εκει δεν εχει την βαζουμε και την ξεχναμε
> Καθε μερα απίκο


γιατρέ μου, είμαι καλά ???  :Scared:  ...θα ζήσω ???  :Shocked:  ... μεγάλο άγχος dr ... παρόλα αυτά δεν ξεχνώ και την παρεούλα μας ... :One thumb up: 




> Εννοώ πως θα τον φάει λάχανο η κυρία...


αν είναι αν πάω από τα πυρά της κυρίας ... χαλάλι ... :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> γιατρέ μου, είμαι καλά ???  ...θα ζήσω ???  ... μεγάλο άγχος dr ... παρόλα αυτά δεν ξεχνώ και την παρεούλα μας ...


Μια χαρά εισαι

ανεβασμένο σε βλέπω από όλες τις πλευρές 

Μπραβο και για την 100σταρα     :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, πέσαμε σε συγκυρίες τέτοιες που μου επέτρεψαν να πάρω το νέο πισάκι και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω... μάλλον πάμε και για τρίτο (ας είμαστε προσγειωμένοι όμως) 
> 
> Keep folding guys



Οι επανειλημμένες εκλύσεις μου για αλλαγή της υπογραφής σας, δεν εισακούσθηκαν και ως εκ τούτου θα προβώ σε κατάθεση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων σύντομα.

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  Θα σας καλέσει ο δικηγόρος μου κύριος Φολνταδάκης για τα περαιτέρω :Cool:

----------


## aria

> Οι επανειλημμένες εκλύσεις μου για αλλαγή της υπογραφής σας, δεν εισακούσθηκαν και ως εκ τούτου θα προβώ σε κατάθεση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων σύντομα.
> 
>  Θα σας καλέσει ο δικηγόρος μου κύριος Φολνταδάκης για τα περαιτέρω


Κανένα πρόβλημα!  Θα τα πούμε στο δικαστήριο και θα σου τα πάρω διπλά και τριπλά!!! (φυσικά θα πληρώσεις σε πρωτεΐνες...).

Καλώ αμέσως το δικηγόρο μου κύριο Τάκη Παντακερδίζη να είναι προετοιμασμένος!  :Superman:

----------


## vagskarm

Κυρία aria βλέπω σιγά σιγά επιβάλλετε δια της "βίας" το <<οι κυρίες προηγούνται>>>

Γιατρέ μου, προσέξτε, όχι μόνο ανεβάζει την παραγωγή της η κυρία, αλλά εργάζεται υπογείως έτσι ώστε να χάσετε πελάτες, έτσι ώστε να μην έχετε χρήματα για αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού, άρρα να σας φτάσει και να σας περάσει. Πω πω πω τι αίσχος!

----------


## Iannis

Τι καιροί τι ήθη ?

----------


## vagskarm

Ω τέμπορα ω μόρες.....

Ωιμέ, Αλί Αλί και τρισαλί...

Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι (τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ)

----------


## Hengeo

Απορώ γιατί τέτοια έκπληξη, είναι γνωστό πλέον ότι άλλο φύλο έχει το όνομα και άλλο είναι το ισχυρό  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

Λείπει η γάτα, χορεύουν τα ποντίκια.

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ μου, προσέξτε, όχι μόνο ανεβάζει την παραγωγή της η κυρία, αλλά εργάζεται υπογείως έτσι ώστε να χάσετε πελάτες, έτσι ώστε να μην έχετε χρήματα για αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού, άρρα να σας φτάσει και να σας περάσει. Πω πω πω τι αίσχος!


εγω γιατι δεν την βλέπω την αύξηση ε???
αλλα spikes περίμενα να δω

----------


## aria

> εγω γιατι δεν την βλέπω την αύξηση ε???


Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...

----------


## Iannis

> Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...


ναι ναι ασε τα αυτα
απο 2500 πήγαμε 3000 Κατι κανεις εσυ με το νεο pc
Μήπως δεν ειναι 24/7  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

On topik

Αντι στο νεο σας σπιτι να βαλετε υποδαπεδια θέρμανση η καλοριφερ βαλτε ενα pc σε καθε δωματιο αλλα να εχει μια ATI X1950XTX

1-Ποιο φτηνά θα σας ερθει
2- Θα βραζει ο τόπος
3- Θα τρεχει και τον GPU client
4- και στα games θα πετατε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> ναι ναι ασε τα αυτα
> απο 2500 πήγαμε 3000 Κατι κανεις εσυ με το νεο pc
> Μήπως δεν ειναι 24/7


Αγάλι-αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι...

Τα πισιά είναι 24/7, ο αμδάκος όμως τη μισή μέρα δουλεύει γουιν-2απλές (μπλιαξ) και επίσης σήμερα ήταν κλειστό το πσ3 (κλίνινγκ λέιντυ ντέι  :Wink: ).

----------


## Iannis

> Αγάλι-αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι...
> 
> Τα πισιά είναι 24/7, ο αμδάκος όμως τη μισή μέρα δουλεύει γουιν-2απλές (μπλιαξ) και επίσης σήμερα ήταν κλειστό το πσ3 (κλίνινγκ λέιντυ ντέι ).


ετσι εξηγούνται όλα
 :One thumb up: 

Συμπέρασμα
Οι οικιακές βοηθοί κανουν κακο στο φολντιγκ

----------


## vagskarm

Ηντα ζίνεται ωρέ. Οι server έχουν ξαπλάρει τσαι την έχουν αράξει. Ε, διάολε τσ' απολιμάρες τους.

----------


## Iannis

> Ηντα ζίνεται ωρέ. Οι server έχουν ξαπλάρει τσαι την έχουν αράξει. Ε, διάολε τσ' απολιμάρες τους.



 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :Clap:

----------


## alexopth69

Ηρθανε, ήρθανε...

κανουν κολπα. ανεβοκατεβαίνουν...

----------


## Iannis

αρχισανε να πεφτουν βροχη οι 100σταρες


*Ariadne* 
*ADSLgr - Greek aDSL Users (36673)* 
                  Score           * 100976*   

Ευγε και να τα χιλιάσεις και ακόμη παραπάνω  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## anon

εγω τι να πώ;;;; Η εικόνα τα λέει ολα... Ειμαι και πολύ γκαντέμης... Δεν στέλνει, δεν στέλνει...

----------


## alexopth69

Τι να πώ... Αυτοί είναι στη δουλειά; Windows είναι; Δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα και δε νταντεύω τους servers μου. Τους κοιτάω που και που και μπορεί να χρειαστεί να παρέμβω μια φορά στις 2 εβδομάδες. Αυτό που λες οτι φταίει το φόρτωμα στο stanford δεν πρέπει να ισχύει.  Εδώ και δύο μήνες έχω χάσει ελάχιστες επειδή δε μπορεί να τις στείλει. Και από τη δουλειά για να στείλει κάθε WU κάνει 3-4 δεύτερα, άρα δε μπορεί να είναι φορτωμένοι.
Δοκίμασες να πάρεις όλο το dir και να το στείλεις από το σπίτι με DSL;

----------


## erateinos

πάει το πουλάκι πέταξε  :Clap: 
μπράβο aria  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> πάει το πουλάκι πέταξε 
> μπράβο aria


Άσε, θ' αρχίσουμε πάλι τις αλλαξοθεσιές...  :Razz: 

Και σήμερα έχουμε γενέθλια εδώ:



*Hengeo...*  :Clap:

----------


## Νικαετός

Xρόνια πολλά στον hengeo. Xιλιόχρονος !

----------


## A_gamer

Και από εμένα χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές! Ό'τι επιθυμείτε να το πάθετε!  :Smile: 

Τα έκλεισα και τα 23 λοιπόν..

----------


## aria

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές! Ό'τι επιθυμείτε να το πάθετε! 
> 
> Τα έκλεισα και τα 23 λοιπόν..


 :Smile:  Ε καλά . . . εμείς κοντεύουμε τα 32 . . . τα 23 σκέφτεσαι;;;  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> Ε καλά . . . εμείς κοντεύουμε τα 32 . . . τα 23 σκέφτεσαι;;;


Προφανώς και δεν παραπονιέμαι διότι δικαιολογημένα θα έτρωγα  :Sneer: 

Απλώς σκεφτόμουν πόσο γρήγορα πέρασαν τα χρόνια από τότε που ήμουν 15 και πήγαινα σχολείο..

----------


## aria

Καλά, ειδικά μετά τα 20, χαμπάρι δεν παίρνεις για πότε περνούν...

----------


## Νικαετός

Αχ αγόρι μου.... να δεις για πότε θα φτάσεις και προς τη δική μου ηλικία και θα λες : Σαν χτες μου φαίνονταν όλα...

Γλέντα όσο μπορείς τα νιάτα (μου φαίνεται απίστευτο, που το λέω...ακούγομαι σαν τον παππού μου) γιατί είναι σύντομα δυστυχώς.

----------


## alexopth69

> Καλά, ειδικά μετά τα 20, χαμπάρι δεν παίρνεις για πότε περνούν...


Ασε, ασε....

και χρόνια πολλά!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές! Ό'τι επιθυμείτε να το πάθετε! 
> 
> Τα έκλεισα και τα 23 λοιπόν..


Χρονια πολλα
και στα 47
με μια καλη 
κοπελιααααααααααααααα

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

> Χρονια πολλα
> και στα 47
> με μια καλη 
> κοπελιααααααααααααααα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ό'τι επιθυμείς!  :Smile:

----------


## andymen

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα hengeo !!  :Clap: 

Εύχομαι Υγεία και Μακροημέρευσιν βεβαίως βεβαίως   :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

*Hengeo χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα !!!*

----------


## Hengeo

> Αχ αγόρι μου.... να δεις για πότε θα φτάσεις και προς τη δική μου ηλικία και θα λες : Σαν χτες μου φαίνονταν όλα...
> 
> Γλέντα όσο μπορείς τα νιάτα (μου φαίνεται απίστευτο, που το λέω...ακούγομαι σαν τον παππού μου) γιατί είναι σύντομα δυστυχώς.


Δίκιο έχεις..  :Sad: 



> Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα hengeo !! 
> 
> Εύχομαι Υγεία και Μακροημέρευσιν βεβαίως βεβαίως





> *Hengeo χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα !!!*


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! Ότι θα δεχόμουν τόσες ευχές από το adslgr.com δεν το περίμενα, να είστε καλά όλοι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Hengeo χρόνια πολλά και καλά.

Φρόντισε να χαρείς την ηλικία σου όπως πρέπει (στο φούλ οι κραιπάλες) γιατί τα χρόνια περνάνε, για όλους.

Αλλά, βρε μπαρμπάδες και μπάρμπαινες όχι να σας παίρνει και από κάτω. Διέκρινα λιγάκι πεσιμοσμό ή μου φάνηκε?

Ολες οι ηλικίες έχουν τις χαρές τους.

Θεία aria εσύ τι παράπονο έχεις? Παιδούλα είσαι ακόμη, τώρα τελειώνεις το γυμνάσιο!

----------


## panosaoua

Χρόνια πολλά και ότι ποθείς και από εμένα.  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Θεία aria εσύ τι παράπονο έχεις? Παιδούλα είσαι ακόμη, τώρα τελειώνεις το γυμνάσιο!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

να σε κάψω λάδι να σε αλείψω μέλι



Off Topic


		θεία aria  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

> να σε κάψω λάδι να σε αλείψω μέλι
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		θεία aria


Τώρα τόχασα το μπλουζάκι ε? Θα το έχει κάνει κομμάτια λες?  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

στην συνάντηση μην πεις το όνομα σου μέχρι να πάρεις το μπλουζάκι  :Whistle: 
μετά πιάσε μια θεσούλα πολύ μα πολύ μακρυά της και να έχεις τον νου σου  :Razz: 
 :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Στην συνάντηση δυστυχώς δεν θα είμαι, μου έκλεισαν "τραπέζι" στη Θεσσαλονίκη για μία συγχώνευση και θα δουλεύω όλο εκείνο το ΣΚ.

----------


## erateinos

τότε την γλίτωσες (με αναστολή) από την θεία aria  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Στην συνάντηση δυστυχώς δεν θα είμαι, μου έκλεισαν "τραπέζι" στη Θεσσαλονίκη για μία συγχώνευση και θα δουλεύω όλο εκείνο το ΣΚ.



συγχώνευση???????????????/  μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ

άρα ποιο πολλά νέα πισάκια ή κάνω λάθος :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

αιρετικέ δάσκαλε !!!    :One thumb up: 
σε χαίρομε,  πάντα εύστοχες ερωτήσεις κάνεις  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

Παλιόπαιδα, έχετε χάρη που ετοιμάζομαι για θαλασσίτσα κι έχω τα κέφια μου  :Smile: 

[action=aria]σημειώνει να μην ξεχάσει το τουρμπάνι για τα μαλλιά, το μπαστούνι, το τάπερ με τα κεφτεδάκια και τη μεγάλη σαμπρέλα...[/action]

----------


## Iannis

και το αντηλιακό με τον 60αρι δείκτη

----------


## vagskarm

> συγχώνευση???????????????/  μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ
> 
> άρα ποιο πολλά νέα πισάκια ή κάνω λάθος


Γιατρέ μου για πελάτη πρόκειται  :Sorry: 




> σημειώνει να μην ξεχάσει το τουρμπάνι για τα μαλλιά, το μπαστούνι, το τάπερ με τα κεφτεδάκια και τη μεγάλη σαμπρέλα...[/action]


Μην ξεχάσεις την μασελίτσα, αλλιώς τα κεφτεδάκια θα τα φάνε οι άλλοι  :Whistle: 

Ε, μια και θα λείπω από τη συνάντηση, ας το ευχαριστηθώ, τουλάχιστον. Μέχρι την επόμενη θα τα έχει ξεχάσει η aria καθότι "γήρας ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο"  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

υ.γ: έγραψα πάλι  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> υ.γ: έγραψα πάλι


Ναι, την καταδίκη σου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι, την καταδίκη σου


*Α_gamer λυπάται τον άμοιρο vagskarm* :Scared:

----------


## alexopth69

Εχουν αυξηθεί κατά πολύ οι online users του ADSLgr ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## panosaoua

Ναι και εγώ το παρατηρησα. Είμαστε γύρω στους 1000 συγχρόνως πολλές μέρες τώρα τελευταία. Αντε και εις ανώτερα. 

Αντε με το καλό να δούμε και τους καινούριους ψήστες γιατί βλέπω την παραγωγή πεσμένη λόγω καλοκαιριού.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Εχουν αυξηθεί κατά πολύ οι online users του ADSLgr ή μου φαίνεται;



ενω οι active μειώνονται   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## vagskarm

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

ή ....................... γερνάνε

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

Χεχε μην της λες άλλα τέτοια... Πάντως βλέπω οι παπούδες μια χαρά τα πάμε στο folding  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> ή ....................... γερνάνε


Το trolling και το spamming απαγορεύονται από τους κανόνες του forum. :RTFM:  :Whistle:

----------


## harris

> Το trolling και το spamming απαγορεύονται από τους κανόνες του forum.


Εσύ είσαι νέος ακόμα! Μην ανησυχείς!  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> ή ....................... γερνάνε


Οι τριανταδυάρες ίσον με δύο δεκαεξάρες  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 





> Εσύ είσαι νέος ακόμα! Μην ανησυχείς!


Βρε, βρε... Καλώς τον harris!!!  :Smile:   Πώωως απ' τα μέρη μας;; Έχουμε και συνάντηση  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εσύ είσαι νέος ακόμα! Μην ανησυχείς!


Εσύ να μη μιλάς! ΚΑΠΗ! :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> Οι τριανταδυάρες ίσον με δύο δεκαεξάρες


Καραδοκεί ο εισαγγελέας!!!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> Βρε, βρε... Καλώς τον harris!!!   Πώωως απ' τα μέρη μας;;


Είδα φως και μπήκα  :Razz: 





> Έχουμε και συνάντηση


Ναι το ξέρω  :Smile: 

Αλλά έχω επαγγελματική υποχρέωση  :Sad: 




> Εσύ να μη μιλάς! ΚΑΠΗ!


 :Stunned: 

Τι λες βρε νιάνιαρο;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι λες βρε νιάνιαρο;


Ααααα... μαμά! :Crying:  Με είπε νιάναλο! :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## harris

> Ααααα... μαμά! Με είπε νιάναλο!


Που είναι η manoulasou να σου δώσει γαλατάκι;  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Ρε παιδιά, άσχετο αλλά αναρωτιέμαι:  Εκεί στην πρωτεύουσα, ακόμα και τέτοιες ώρες γίνεται κόλαση από ζέστη;;  Διότι εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή αναγκάζομαι να κλείνω παράθυρα γιατί έχει έως και ψιλοκρύο με το ρευματάκι... 

Με το αρκουδίσιον εντός της ημέρας έχω θερμοκρασίες 46-47 στο πισί, ενώ αυτή τη στιγμή με παράθυρα ανοιχτά είναι στους 42-43...

Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω πολλούς να σταματούν το δίπλωμα λόγω ζέστης... Αν δουλεύουν 9-10 ώρες τη νύχτα, ακόμα και τις smp θα προλαβαίνουν...  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Που είναι η manoulasou να σου δώσει γαλατάκι;


Θα θου 'λεγα τώλα, αλλά έχε Χάλη (λογοπαίγνιο :Twisted Evil: ). Εγώ είμαι καλό παιζάκι. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Ρε παιδιά, άσχετο αλλά αναρωτιέμαι:  Εκεί στην πρωτεύουσα, ακόμα και τέτοιες ώρες γίνεται κόλαση από ζέστη;;  Διότι εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή αναγκάζομαι να κλείνω παράθυρα γιατί έχει έως και ψιλοκρύο με το ρευματάκι... 
> 
> Με το αρκουδίσιον εντός της ημέρας έχω θερμοκρασίες 46-47 στο πισί, ενώ αυτή τη στιγμή με παράθυρα ανοιχτά είναι στους 42-43...
> 
> Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω πολλούς να σταματούν το δίπλωμα λόγω ζέστης... Αν δουλεύουν 9-10 ώρες τη νύχτα, ακόμα και τις smp θα προλαβαίνουν...


Eδώ που βρίσκομαι (Πολύδροσο Αμαρουσίου, δίπλα στη ρεματιά (και στην αττική οδό  :Wall:  ) έχω 32 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία χώρου... και η CPU είναι στους 64  :Whistle: 

Κοινώς πλαντάζωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :Evil: 






> Θα θου 'λεγα τώλα, αλλά έχε Χάλη (λογοπαίγνιο). Εγώ είμαι καλό παιζάκι.


Ναι είμαι ο Μαύρος Χάλις (σαν τον Μαύρο Πητ ένα πράμα), και τρώω άτακτα παιδάκια!!!!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Και εδω μέσα κάπου 30-31 βαθμούς έχω...

----------


## Νικαετός

23 βαθμούς εδώ... (με τα αρκουδίσιον στο φουλ) και οι cpu στους 38 εκτός από το λάπτοπ που ψήνεται λίγο παραπάνω...60κάτι. (Αλλά έχει καεί ο ανεμιστήρας της cpu  :ROFL: ).

----------


## harris

> 23 βαθμούς εδώ...


Εμένα αυτή είναι η θερμοκρασία στο μισό σπίτι (με το αρκουδίσιον στο φουλ φυσικά!)... Αλλά εδώ που κάθομαι εγώ...  :Crying:

----------


## aria

Πω ρε παιδιά, τι πίκρα είναι αυτή...  :Sad:   Ανάβουν τα τσιμέντα και βγαίνει η ζέστη το βράδυ...

Α ρε ευλογημένη φύση!!!  :Respekt: 

[action=aria]πάει να δώσει φιλάκι στο Μήτσο που την πήρε απ' την τσιμεντούπολη και την έφερε στον παράδεισο[/action]

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εμένα αυτή είναι η θερμοκρασία στο μισό σπίτι (με το αρκουδίσιον στο φουλ φυσικά!)... Αλλά εδώ που κάθομαι εγώ...


Χμμ, εδώ παίζουν 6 κλιματιστικά...ή μάλλον έπαιζαν τώρα πήγαν για νάνι LOL !!!

----------


## harris

> Πω ρε παιδιά, τι πίκρα είναι αυτή...   Ανάβουν τα τσιμέντα και βγαίνει η ζέστη το βράδυ...


Και σκέψου ότι έχω το καλύτερο διαμέρισμα... το κεντρικό με ανατολική πρόσοψη σε πολυκατοικία!!! δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι τι τραβάνε οι υπόλοιποι!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Α ρε ευλογημένη φύση!!! 
> 
> ** aria πάει να δώσει φιλάκι στο Μήτσο που την πήρε απ' την τσιμεντούπολη και την έφερε στον παράδεισο*


Τα σέβη μου στο Μήτσο!!!!!!!!!  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy: 




> Χμμ, εδώ παίζουν 6 κλιματιστικά...ή μάλλον έπαιζαν τώρα πήγαν για νάνι LOL !!


6???!!!!!!!!!!! εδώ έχουμε ένα  :Sad: 

Αλλά έχουμε ένα βασικό πρόβλημα! Το βράδυ καπνίζουμε στο μισό σπίτι... οπότε...  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Sad:

----------


## alexopth69

Με έχει πεθάνει αυτην την εβδομάδα.. Πρωτείνες όπως η 
 Project: 3051 (Run 3, Clone 10, Gen 13)
οδηγούν σε
 Warning:  long 1-4 interactions
[05:27:06] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[05:27:06] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x0
Με έχει φλομώσει στις πειραματικές και έχω χάσει καμιά δεκαριά αυτή τη βδομάδα  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Με έχει πεθάνει αυτην την εβδομάδα.. Πρωτείνες όπως η 
>  Project: 3051 (Run 3, Clone 10, Gen 13)
> οδηγούν σε
>  Warning:  long 1-4 interactions
> [05:27:06] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
> [05:27:06] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x0
> Με έχει φλομώσει στις πειραματικές και έχω χάσει καμιά δεκαριά αυτή τη βδομάδα


Κόψε την advmethods.

----------


## alexopth69

> Κόψε την advmethods.


Δεν πειράζει A_gamer, το νόημα είναι κάνοντας την πλάκα μας να βοηθάμε κι όλας. Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να παίρνουμε και τέτοιες πρωτεϊνες για να τους δείχνουμε οτι είναι ελαττωματικές και να τις ξανασχεδιάζουν

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν πειράζει A_gamer, το νόημα είναι κάνοντας την πλάκα μας να βοηθάμε κι όλας. Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να παίρνουμε και τέτοιες πρωτεϊνες για να τους δείχνουμε οτι είναι ελαττωματικές και να τις ξανασχεδιάζουν


Βεβαίως, κι εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ. Το λέω επειδή σου τυχαίνουν συνέχεια χαλασμένες, αλλά αν δε σε πειράζει, εντάξει· τα έχει αυτά το beta testing εξάλλου.

----------


## Iannis

400.000 σημερα.
Κερνάω   :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε και στα 10.000.000 Γιάννη !! Πιάσε μια παγωμένη τώρα LOL !

----------


## k_koulos

άντε να γυρίσει το pc απο το service, δεν αντέχω άλλο...... :Thumb down:

----------


## alexopth69

Και λέω και εγώ τι απέγινε ο k_koulos. Στη συνάντηση θα έρθεις;

----------


## aria

> 400.000 σημερα.
> Κερνάω


 :Respekt:  :Clap:  :Worthy:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		με καύσωνα να ανέβω αθήνα;  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> 400.000 σημερα.
> Κερνάω


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		με καύσωνα να ανέβω αθήνα;


Άστα, κι εγώ έχω αρχίσει και το ξανασκέφτομαι...  :Thinking:   :Sad:

----------


## k_koulos

ωχ, βλέπω να με κυνηγάνε για αυτουργό.....

ε ντάξει δεν θα κάνει καύσωνα, θα έχει δροσίσει μέχρι τότε  :Embarassed:

----------


## alexopth69

Ακουσα σήμερα τον καιρό το επόμενο σαβ/κο θα έχει δροσιά μέχρι μπορεί και βροχές 
 :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Ακουσα σήμερα τον καιρό το επόμενο σαβ/κο θα έχει δροσιά μέχρι μπορεί και βροχές


Παρασκευή ταξιδεύουμε όμως...  :Thinking:   Θα δω Σάκη την επόμενη εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## k_koulos

μην λες για βροχές στην αθήνα, θα έχει και μικρό παιδί παρέα  :Laughing: 

ώρα είναι να αρχίσουν οι πλημμύρες μετά τις ζέστες.

----------


## alexopth69

> μην λες για βροχές στην αθήνα, θα έχει και μικρό παιδί παρέα 
> 
> ώρα είναι να αρχίσουν οι πλημμύρες μετά τις ζέστες.


o Σάκης τα είπε αυτά που σας λέω...

----------


## k_koulos

άσε που άμα βρέχει πρέπει να ραντίσω τα αμπέλια, που να τρέχω στην Αθήνα.....

αλλά θα βρώ ευκαιρία που θα λείπεται όλοι να ανεβάσω την θέση μου χα χα

----------


## A_gamer

> άσε που άμα βρέχει πρέπει να ραντίσω τα αμπέλια, που να τρέχω στην Αθήνα.....
> 
> αλλά θα βρώ ευκαιρία που θα λείπεται όλοι να ανεβάσω την θέση μου χα χα


Τα μηχανάκια δε σταματάνε το folding με την απουσία μας.

----------


## alexopth69

> Τα μηχανάκια δε σταματάνε το folding με την απουσία μας.


Αυτό έλειπε και εξωτερικό που είχα φύγει συνδεόμουνα στο σπίτι και έβλεπα  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Τα μηχανάκια δε σταματάνε το folding με την απουσία μας.





> Αυτό έλειπε και εξωτερικό που είχα φύγει συνδεόμουνα στο σπίτι και έβλεπα


Aψογους σας βρίσκω
 Την τελευταία φορά που ήμουν Αθήνα τα παρακολουθούσα από το κινητό  :One thumb up: 


PS. Alex κάποια στιγμή θελω τα φώτα σου Πως κανουμε remote απο WinXP->Linux WinXP->WinXP και το ανάποδο, οταν ολα τα pc ειναι πισω απο adsl router

----------


## harris

> 400.000 σημερα.
> Κερνάω


 :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Clap: 

Σε πόσο καιρό είπαμε; κι εγώ χτυπιέμαι κάτι μήνες τώρα;!  :Crazy: 




> PS. Alex κάποια στιγμή θελω τα φώτα σου Πως κανουμε remote απο WinXP->Linux WinXP->WinXP και το ανάποδο, οταν ολα τα pc ειναι πισω απο adsl router


Έχεις ξεφύγει γιατρέ μου! Τελείως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

> Σε πόσο καιρό είπαμε; κι εγώ χτυπιέμαι κάτι μήνες τώρα;! 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις ξεφύγει γιατρέ μου! Τελείως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  απο τον φεβρουάριο

----------


## harris

> απο τον φεβρουάριο


Eγώ δυο μήνες σχεδόν πριν και είμαι στο 1/3 από σένα  :Crying:

----------


## Iannis

> Eγώ δυο μήνες σχεδόν πριν και είμαι στο 1/3 από σένα


Conroe rulezz  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Eγώ δυο μήνες σχεδόν πριν και είμαι στο 1/3 από σένα


Ένα τρίτο;;;;;  :Laughing:  Έχεις 28.000 και έχει 400.000  :Crazy:   Για κοίτα καλύτερα το σκορ σου Χάρρις!  :Crazy:   Μήπως σε γελούν τα μάτια σου και βλέπεις κανα μηδενικό έξτρα στο τέλος;;  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

Καλημερα

Σημερα θα βγάλουμε στη σέντρα τους

Re_Tire   και  Blinde_G

χαλαρώσαμε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε???

PS. καλα μερικοi admin εκει απο βόρειο Ελλάδα ειναι μόνιμοι στη λιστα

Φιλικά
Σύλλας.  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Εγώ πάντως μπήκα τοπ φόρτυ ντοκτορ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ πάντως μπήκα τοπ φόρτυ ντοκτορ!!!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Μπράβο κορίτσι
και στο 20 σύντομα
 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον alexopth69 που με πέρασε και με πήγε στην 9η θέση.
Γιατρέ μου εσείς έχετε μέλλον ακόμα!  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον alexopth69 που με πέρασε και με πήγε στην 9η θέση.
> Γιατρέ μου εσείς έχετε μέλλον ακόμα!


Σου τα έλεγα εγώ, αλλά δε με άκουγες... :Whistle: (Βαριέμαι να ψάξω για links.)

----------


## alexopth69

> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον alexopth69 που με πέρασε και με πήγε στην 9η θέση.
> Γιατρέ μου εσείς έχετε μέλλον ακόμα!


Ευχαριστώ Evil. Οτι μπορούμε κάνουμε (Μα τι ωραίο πράγμα το folding...  :Smile:  )
Μακάρι να με περάσει και μένα κάποιος...

----------


## aria

> Μακάρι να με περάσει και μένα κάποιος...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Α ρε alexopth, να 'σαι καλά!  Μ' έπιασε σπαστικό!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## alexopth69

Αρια βλέπω έχεις ανέβει... μπράβο το κορίτσι..  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Αρια βλέπω έχεις ανέβει... μπράβο το κορίτσι..


 :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

Πριν μισή ώρα που είχα κοιτάξει είχες 1500 βαθμούς λιγότερους απ' ό,τι τώρα, aria. :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Πριν μισή ώρα που είχα κοιτάξει είχες 1500 βαθμούς λιγότερους απ' ό,τι τώρα, aria.


Ε δεν φταίω εγώ που τα στατιστικά ανανεώνονται δυο φορές τη μέρα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Hengeo

> Hengeo χρόνια πολλά και καλά.





> Χρόνια πολλά και ότι ποθείς και από εμένα.


Έστω και λίγο ετεροχρονισμένα, σας ξαναευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!  :Smile: 

Τραγική μέρα στην Αθήνα σήμερα, εγώ λόγω θάλασσας κοντα έπιασα 'μόνο' 39 βαθμούς ενώ το κέντρο άγγιξε 43,5 και σχεδόν παντού εκτός των παραθαλασσίων ξεπέρασε τους 40. Η Ελευσίνα έγραψε το αδιανόητο 46.Δυστυχώς τα ίδια φαίνονται μέχρι την Τετάρτη. Απο Πέμπτη πέφτει και από Παρασκευή επιστροφή στα κανονικά επίπεδα, για βροχές στην Αττική από Κυριακή και αν οπότε δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογείες για την συνάντηση  :Razz:   :Whistle: 

Όπως θα έχετε παρατηρήσει, έχει πέσει η παραγωγή μου διότι, αφ'ενός δεν το έχω 24 ώρες ανοιχτό λόγω καύσωνα, και αφ'ετέρου, παίρνει συνέχως 2608-2609..  :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

> Αρια βλέπω έχεις ανέβει... μπράβο το κορίτσι..


και με 20 τετραγωνικά sig  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

ποιό μεγάλη δεν ειχε??? :Painter:

----------


## k_koulos

> Μακάρι να με περάσει και μένα κάποιος...


 :ROFL:  μια χαρά, αν βάλω όλη την τρίπολη να διπλώνει ίσως κάνουμε κάτι  :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

> μια χαρά, αν βάλω όλη την τρίπολη να διπλώνει ίσως κάνουμε κάτι


Και τα γύρω χωριά  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> μια χαρά, αν βάλω όλη την τρίπολη να διπλώνει ίσως κάνουμε κάτι





> Και τα γύρω χωριά


Και τους servers των πανεπιστημίων όλης της Ελλάδας... :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> και με 20 τετραγωνικά sig 
> 
> ποιό μεγάλη δεν ειχε???


Γκρίνια-γκρίνια-γκρίνιααα  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

θεία aria μην δίνεις σημασία  :ROFL:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> θεία aria μην δίνεις σημασία


 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Very angry:  Πέντε και σήμερα παλιόπαιδο!  :Whip:   :Whip:   :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?  :Thinking: 
 :Whistle: 




Off Topic


		κάτι συνομήλικοι σου έλεγαν καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρά το όνομα
 :Razz:

----------


## aria

> τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?


Πέντε και μία έμειναν
για να συναντηθούμε
κι απ' όσα γράφεις τώρα εδώ
να δεις θα πλακωθούμε!!!

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

μπράβο και για τους 110.000 πόντους !!!  :Respekt: 
καταπληκτική διπλώτρια  :One thumb up: 
άξια εκπροσωπείς το ωραίο φύλο  :Clap: 



Off Topic


		σλουπς σλουπς  :Razz: 



 :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πέντε και μία έμειναν
> για να συναντηθούμε
> κι απ' όσα γράφεις τώρα εδώ
> να δεις θα πλακωθούμε!!!


Αιρετικό! :One thumb up: 
Γουστάρω! :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Αιρετικό!
> Γουστάρω!


 :ROFL: 
και εσύ τέκνον Βρούτε?  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> και εσύ τέκνον Βρούτε?


Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ το smilie το τρελό το λες ή επειδή "συμμάχησα" (λέμε τώρα) μαζί της;

----------


## aria

*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*




			Να γελάσουμε λιγάκι να ζεσταθούμε γιατί έχουν πέσει οι πλάτες μου εδώ απ' το κρύο που κατεβάζει το βουνό!!!  :Cool: 

Δεν τα λέω για να ζηλέψετε, αλλά για να καταλάβετε ότι πρέπει να φύγετε απ' τις τσιμεντουπόλεις όσο είναι καιρόοοοοοος!!!

 :Sneer:

----------


## erateinos

@ A_gamer για τον δεύτερο λόγο  :Ban: 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

@aria μια χαρά είμαστε και στην πόλη,
το πρωί πήγα στο αμπέλι και μετά πέρασα και από τα γελάδια μου όχι σαν μερικούς μερικούς γκατζετάκιδες  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Να θυμηθώ να κατεβάσω τα πουλόβερ

Χιονιαααααααααααααααςςςς


Πρόταση

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε τη συνάντηση στην Ελούντα?? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Να θυμηθώ να κατεβάσω τα πουλόβερ
> 
> Χιονιαααααααααααααααςςςς
> 
> 
> Πρόταση
> 
> Γιατί δεν κάνουμε τη συνάντηση στην Ελούντα??


Ναι, τώρα στο παρά πέντε το θυμήθηκες... 

Οι κύριοι-κύριοι Αθηναίοι δεν κουνιούνται απ' τα τσιμέντα παιδί μου, εκεί, μαζοχισμός και ξερό ψωμί... 

Εγώ έχω κάνει ανοιχτή πρόσκληση εδώ και καιρό για εδώ και έκαναν πως δεν άκουσαν...  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

aria
Η σχιζοφρενής θεία που διπλώνει
Editor

 :Crazy: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> aria
> Η σχιζοφρενής θεία που διπλώνει
> Editor


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Aria την καλύτερη δουλειά έχεις κάνει.. Εδώ 30,7oC μέσα στο δωμάτιο μόλις έκλεισα το κλιματιστικό και η cpu να βαράει 60άρια. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν είμαι και σε ιδιαίτερα πυκνοκατοικημένη γειτονιά, κάτι κυψέλες, ζωγράφοι κλπ πεθαίνουν!  :Sad: 




> aria
> Η σχιζοφρενής θεία που διπλώνει
> Editor


Όλα τα λεφτά  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mkpk

τι σου λενε ρε aria...... πως το επιτρεπεις..... :Wink:

----------


## aria

> τι σου λενε ρε aria...... πως το επιτρεπεις.....


Μα δεν τα λένε αυτοί... εγώ το έγραψα πρώτη κάτω απ' το όνομά μου  :Crazy:   :Mr. Green:   :Crazy: 

Το χιούμορ δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

Πάντως η Θάσος πάει σφαίρα


dimitris_thass       +1  3,265 287 0 4,144 236,565 447


Ariadne       +9  2,823 287 0 1,262 111,199

μπράβοοοοο   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 



Χαράς ευαγγέλια

κυκλοφόρησε ο Core 2 Duo E6850 

http://www.thelab.gr/showthread.php?threadid=39822

----------


## A_gamer

> τι σου λενε ρε aria...... πως το επιτρεπεις.....


Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα. :Whistle:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ελουντα ε? Εδώ στην Κοζάνη ειμαστε ενα βήμα πριν την αυτοκτονία...  :Sad:  Εχω καειιιιιιιιι

Υ.Γ : Δείτε και 3-4 review απο τον φίλο μου τον evo http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...89&postcount=3

----------


## panosaoua

Μπράβο για την 400αρα Iannis.  :One thumb up: 




> PS. Alex κάποια στιγμή θελω τα φώτα σου Πως κανουμε remote απο WinXP->Linux WinXP->WinXP και το ανάποδο, οταν ολα τα pc ειναι πισω απο adsl router


Σε αυτό το project θέλω να συμμετάσχω και εγώ! :Razz: 
Εψάξα κάποια πράγματα για να ελέγξω το Linux PC του σπιτιού από τα Windows στην δουλειά και ψιλοχάθηκα.
Ασε που επειδή παίζει firewall στην δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει όλο το θέμα πάνω από την πόρτα 80 (όχι δηλαδή την default 5900). 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> Μπράβο για την 400αρα Iannis. 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτό το project θέλω να συμμετάσχω και εγώ!
> Εψάξα κάποια πράγματα για να ελέγξω το Linux PC του σπιτιού από τα Windows στην δουλειά και ψιλοχάθηκα.
> Ασε που επειδή παίζει firewall στην δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει όλο το θέμα πάνω από την πόρτα 80 (όχι δηλαδή την default 5900).


No problem, απλά μιας και ουτως η άλλως δεν τρέχετε τη γραφική, θα ήταν καλύτερα αν επιλέγαμε να παίξουμε με ssh σύνδεση, αντί για VNC και γραφικά

----------


## Iannis

> No problem, απλά μιας και ουτως η άλλως δεν τρέχετε τη γραφική, θα ήταν καλύτερα αν επιλέγαμε να παίξουμε με ssh σύνδεση, αντί για VNC και γραφικά



ssh VNC  όπα 
αρχίσαμε τα Chinese  

Παλικάρι με το μαλακό Δεν είμαστε (εγω τουλάχιστον) guru των δικτύων
εδω σε μενα θέλει 
γου+α = γα  
του+α =τα  

όλο μαζι = γατόπαρδος 

Θα μας κάνεις μια εισαγωγή απο κοντά  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Θα μας κάνεις μια εισαγωγή απο κοντά


Boooooooooooooooooooooring.....  :Whistle:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Iannis

> Boooooooooooooooooooooring.....


ε καλα Θα μας πει για καμια Μασαμπούκα τοτε :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## panosaoua

> No problem, απλά μιας και ουτως η άλλως δεν τρέχετε τη γραφική, θα ήταν καλύτερα αν επιλέγαμε να παίξουμε με ssh σύνδεση, αντί για VNC και γραφικά


Τέλεια!  :Worthy:  Ξεκινάμε με ssh και ( [action=panoaoua]παίζει με την τύχη του) [/action]βάζουμε και vnc με γραφικά αν αντέχεις, στην πορεία. 
Μετά την συνάντησή σας εννοείται  :One thumb up: 




> ssh VNC  όπα 
> αρχίσαμε τα Chinese  
> 
> Παλικάρι με το μαλακό Δεν είμαστε (εγω τουλάχιστον) guru των δικτύων
> εδω σε μενα θέλει 
> γου+α = γα  
> του+α =τα  
> 
> όλο μαζι = γατόπαρδος 
> ...


Αστα αυτά, μαθαίνεις γρήγορα. Εδώ έβαλες καμιά δεκαριά διανομές Linux και κλοκάρεις αβέρτα, εδώ θα κολλήσεις; 




> ε καλα Θα μας πει για καμια Μασαμπούκα τοτε


Εχει δίκιο η κυρία. Αυτά δεν είναι για το τραπέζι. Εκεί λογο έχουν τα ψητά! (Φάτε και τίποτε για εμάς που θα μέινουμε πάνω.   :Smile:  )

----------


## mkpk

> Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα.


πλακα εκανα οπως εσεις παιδες....

keep it up aria!!!! insane!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## alexopth69

Σήμερα κατέβασα stock ταχύτητες το PC του σπιτιού. Επειδή θα λείπω από το σπίτι και θα δουλεύει χωρίς aircondition, η θερμοκρασία δωματίου αναμένεται πάνω από 40. Πολύ ζέστη...

----------


## A_gamer

> πλακα εκανα οπως εσεις παιδες....
> 
> keep it up aria!!!! insane!!!!!


Ακόμη να προσέξετε όμως τον προσαρμοσμένο τίτλο μου. :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ianni ssh ειναι για να μπαίνεις σε remote konsole και vnc ειναι για γραφικά. Το δεύτερο μπορείς να το κανεις και για win to win ή linux to win. Aν εχεις υπομονή ... δεν ειναι τίποτα  :Smile:  Και οπως λέει και το παλικάρι εκεί θα κολλησεις?

----------


## Iannis

> Ianni ssh ειναι για να μπαίνεις σε remote konsole και vnc ειναι για γραφικά. Το δεύτερο μπορείς να το κανεις και για win to win ή linux to win. Aν εχεις υπομονή ... δεν ειναι τίποτα  Και οπως λέει και το παλικάρι εκεί θα κολλησεις?



Σωστός παλικάρι
Αντε να κατέβεις τοτε γρήγορα  να πιάσουμε δουλειά  :One thumb up:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Αν την βγαλω καθαρή με τετοια ζέστη....  :Razz:  11 θεωριές και 2 εργαστήρια αυτή την βδομάδα και έφτασα.

----------


## Iannis

> Αν την βγαλω καθαρή με τετοια ζέστη....  11 ..............


Δηλαδή  
"are you ready"   ?????? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ετοιμος γιατι? Για τα μαθηματα? Αμε πανέτοιμος  :Razz:  απλως μονο βραδυνες ώρες γιατι μασημεριάτικο εχει λίβα εδώ . 
Κανα μπλόκ για την κεφαλή μου θα βρούμε ? Να με κανω υδρόψυκτο χαχαχα

----------


## aria

> Ακόμη να προσέξετε όμως τον προσαρμοσμένο τίτλο μου.


 :Laughing:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

___
Περιμένω τα μπλουζάκια από στιγμή σε στιγμή  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Τι υποβάθμιση ειναι αυτη???? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

*Advanced Member*?????

Το avatar του μέλους Iannis

Εγγραφή: 06-02-2004
Περιοχή: Ηράκλειο Κρήτης
Ηλικία: 48 Φύλο: Male / Άνδρας
*Μηνύματα: 519*?????????????????  προδοσία προδοσια μου φαγανε 700 μηνύματα οεο  :Smile: 

κακοιέρακα σου ειπα Μη το πειράζεις

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι υποβάθμιση ειναι αυτη????
> 
> *Advanced Member*
> 
> Το avatar του μέλους Iannis
> 
> Εγγραφή: 06-02-2004
> Περιοχή: Ηράκλειο Κρήτης
> Ηλικία: 48 Φύλο: Male / Άνδρας
> *Μηνύματα: 519*


 :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...postcount=2455

----------


## aria

Με συγχωρείτε για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτο, έχει σπάσει το φλας μου...  :Sorry: 

Ορίστε λοιπόν!   :Smile:   Αριστερά είναι βέβαια του γιατρού με τη στάμπα μπροστά  :Wink: 

Η μόνη «πατάτα» είναι ότι έβαλαν και μπροστά την ίδια στάμπα σε μικρότερο μέγεθος απλώς, ενώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο gkats2002 το είχε φτιάξει λίγο διαφορετικό...  :Sad:

----------


## k_koulos

σαν μπλούζες του ΕΚΑΒ τις κάνατε :Razz:

----------


## mkpk

> σαν μπλούζες του ΕΚΑΒ τις κάνατε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


η μαυρη δειχνει πιο ομορφη τελικα.... αλλα θα ξεθωριασει και πιο γρηγορα.... αν εισαι και εργενοκατασταση οπως εγω.... ασπρο καλυτερα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Με συγχωρείτε για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτο, έχει σπάσει το φλας μου... 
> 
> Ορίστε λοιπόν!    Αριστερά είναι βέβαια του γιατρού με τη στάμπα μπροστά 
> 
> Η μόνη «πατάτα» είναι ότι έβαλαν και μπροστά την ίδια στάμπα σε μικρότερο μέγεθος απλώς, ενώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο gkats2002 το είχε φτιάξει λίγο διαφορετικό...



Αψογα Ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 




> σαν μπλούζες του ΕΚΑΒ τις κάνατε


καλα μη παρεις  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άψογες Άρια, ευχαριστούμε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## gkats2002

Ναί, δυστυχώς μπροστά ήταν διαφορετικό το σήμα, και είχε το "We Fold For Humanity"
αλλά δεν πειράζει, οι μπλούζες είναι τέλειες  :One thumb up: . 

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ aria, τα ευχαριστήρια και από κοντά το Σάββατο.

----------


## Hengeo

> Τι υποβάθμιση ειναι αυτη????



Τι να πω και εγώ που έχασα περίπου το 1/3 των μηνυμάτων μου;  :Sad: 

Όπως και να έχει, απόφαση των ιδιοκτητών και της Σ.Ο. ομάδας ήταν οπότε..

----------


## Νικαετός

> Με συγχωρείτε για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτο, έχει σπάσει το φλας μου... 
> 
> Ορίστε λοιπόν!    Αριστερά είναι βέβαια του γιατρού με τη στάμπα μπροστά


Ωρέ aria , πώς είχα την εντύπωση πως του γιατρού ήταν XXL ?? Εμένα αυτό για ...βαφτιστικό μου κάνει  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Ωρέ aria , πώς είχα την εντύπωση πως του γιατρού ήταν XXL ?? Εμένα αυτό για ...βαφτιστικό μου κάνει


Του γιατρού είναι ΧL και είναι το τέρμα αριστερά που δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο... μπας και βλέπεις της κόρης μου;;  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, είπα και εγώ, πως θα χωρέσει ο Dr εκεί μέσα ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> μπας και βλέπεις της κόρης μου;;


Όχι αλλά δεν βλέπω την δική μου!!! Και μάλλον θα είμαι παρόν το Σάββατο (αν και είναι τόσο αβέβαιο ακόμα που δεν θέλω να πιάσω θέσεις  :Crying: )

----------


## aria

> Όχι αλλά δεν βλέπω την δική μου!!! Και μάλλον θα είμαι παρ*ώ*ν το Σάββατο (αν και είναι τόσο αβέβαιο ακόμα που δεν θέλω να πιάσω θέσεις )


Μην κλαις Χαρούλη, έχει και έξτρα κομμάτια  :Wink:   Έλα εσύ και θα σε βολέψω εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Μην κλαις Χαρούλη, έχει και έξτρα κομμάτια   Έλα εσύ και θα σε βολέψω εγώ


Το ελπίζω!!!!

Θενξ μάυ ντήαρ!!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## alexopth69

> Τι να πω και εγώ που έχασα περίπου το 1/3 των μηνυμάτων μου; 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, απόφαση των ιδιοκτητών και της Σ.Ο. ομάδας ήταν οπότε..


Πωπω έπεσε τσεκούρι...  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Σημερα 46
αυριο πόσους θα πατε????

----------


## Νικαετός

Dr πάμε για ρεκόρ 25ετίας. Λέμε να χτυπήσουμε 48 LOL !!

----------


## Iannis

> Dr πάμε για ρεκόρ 25ετίας. Λέμε να χτυπήσουμε 48 LOL !!


Τα 2 Conroe με το νεράκι  δεν καταλαβαίνουν τιποτα
Καρφι στους 60  αλλά ουτε μια χαμενη WU

Αντε να κανει μερικά 48αρια να τσιμπήσω μερικούς στην κατάταξη
 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

1- Κληματιζομενοι χώροι 
2- υγρα πολλα οχι αλκοολ και αναψυκτικά
3- καπελο αντηλιακό
4- Φρούτα πλούσια σε Κ-Νa και και οχι διουρητικά στους μεγαλύτερους (αρρυθμίες λόγω ηλεκτρολυτικών διαταραχών)
5- Πορτοπαράθυρα (οχι ματια ) ερμητικά κλειστά
6- Ελαφρα γευματα
7- εαν χτύπα ξύλο ζορίσουν τα πράγματα πριν το 166 , παγάκια σε μασχάλες και βουβώνες 

8- μακρια απο PC που φολνταρουν  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μόλις τα έπαιξε και ο σκληρός του laptop..., θα δείξει αύριο. Πάντως τώρα βγάζει μήνυμα πως δεν υπάρχει OS , για να μπουτάρει. (Αυτό όμως σίγουρα ΔΕΝ ήταν λόγω ζέστης)...

----------


## gkats2002

Δεν κάνει και 50, με το νερακι και το επιπλέον διπλό ψυγείο, σε full load ο P4 διπλώνει στους 42 βαθμούς σταθερά. Αν μπορούσα να βάλω υδρόψυξη και στα C2D της δουλειάς, δεν θα έριχνα την παραγωγή, άσε που σήμερα είχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος από τις 11 μέχρι τις 15, ελπίζω να προλάβω τις δύο SMP μέχρι την Παρασκευή...

----------


## Iannis

> Μόλις τα έπαιξε και ο σκληρός του laptop..., θα δείξει αύριο. Πάντως τώρα βγάζει μήνυμα πως δεν υπάρχει OS , για να μπουτάρει. (Αυτό όμως σίγουρα ΔΕΝ ήταν λόγω ζέστης)...


Στο ειχα πει και παλια νομιζω



								 									Βάση Laptop με ανεμιστήρα EXTRA USB  19,95 €

----------


## Νικαετός

> Στο ειχα πει και παλια νομιζω
> 
>                                                                      Βάση Laptop με ανεμιστήρα EXTRA USB  19,95 €


Ωρέ Ιωάννη έχω βάση εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο (από τότε που κάηκε το ανεμιστηράκι της cpu LOL) γιαυτό λέω πως ο σκληρός δεν είναι λόγω ζέστης....

----------


## Iannis

Folding Team χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και off topic

καλα εδω το καταλαβαίνω να μην μετράνε τα ποστ στο συνολικό ποστ count.

Εσεις πήρατε αμπάριζα ολη την ενότητα του folding.

υποβαθμίζοντας την όλη προσπάθεια που γίνεται απο πολλά μέλη για την διάδοση

της ιδέας

Κριμα............ :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

*εγώ θα πρότεινα κάθε ποστ να μετράει για 3 εδώ,
 σαν ηθική επιβράβευση* 

το να γίνει αυστηρό moderating κανένα πρόβλημα.

have a nice day

----------


## aria

Αν και συνήθως συγκρατώ τον θερμόαιμο γιατρούλη μας, εδώ δεν μπορώ να μη συμφωνήσω μαζί του και θα επιθυμούσα να γνωρίζω το σκεπτικό  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Οι μπλούζες είναι υπέροχες  :Yahooooo: 
Σ'ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ συναδέλφισα  :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up: 
Η μαύρη γαργαλάει  :Thumbs up: 

Χάρη, να *έρθεις* γιατί ψήνομαι να βουτήξω εκείνη την pentax και να έρθω  :Whistling:

----------


## alexopth69

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ, ιδίως όσον αφορά τεχνικά θέματα που έχουν ψαχτεί με κόπο και πολύ ψάξιμο από τα παιδιά και πιστεύω οτι αφορούν προώθηση τεχνολογίας και γενικότερες γνώσεις που επιπλέον σε μηχανές αναζήτησης για folding βγάζει το Adslgr σχεδόν στην κορυφή (μέσα στις 5 πρώτες αναζητήσεις) και θεωρώ οτι είναι προώθηση για το site.

Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου πόσα μηνύματα βγάζω και τι member ειμαι (ξέρω πολύ καλά αν είμαι skilled ή όχι και που, δε χρειάζεται να μου το λέει ενα bannerακι), αλλά θεωρώ οτι είναι υποβάθμιση των συζητήσεών μας.

Αυτά...  :Smile: 

EDIT: Αρια, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την προσπάθειά σου με τα μπλουζάκια, είναι τέλεια. Thanx!!!  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Παιδιά η ομάδα folding δεν χρειάζεται το post count για ηθική επιβράβευση. 

Ειναι το μοναδικό user-group πού έχει:
δικό του sub-forumειδικό user-group για τα μέλη της ομάδαςειδική σήμανση για το post bitυπογραφές για τα μέλη της ομάδας ειδική σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της ομάδας και των μελών τηςκαι τέλος ειδικό τμήμα *στην κεντρική σελίδα του site* σε εμφανέστατο σημείο ...

Μην κολλάτε με το post count, εγώ από την αλλαγή έχασα κοντά στα 2000 μηνύματα (99,9% από αυτό το sub-forum που το στηρίζω ενεργά από την πρώτη ημέρα της δημιουργίας της ομάδας).

----------


## EvilHawk

Η Λογική Αριάδνη είναι ότι αρκετοί κινούνται στα όρια των κανόνων λειτουργίας για να spammάρουν ασύστολα με μοναδικό στόχο το post count, έναν σωστό χρήστη που τον ενδιαφέρει η ομάδα δεν τον απασχολεί αν θα μετρήσει η όχι το μήνυμα του του, θα το γράψει έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## aria

> Η Λογική Αριάδνη είναι ότι αρκετοί κινούνται στα όρια των κανόνων λειτουργίας για να spammάρουν ασύστολα με μοναδικό στόχο το post count, έναν σωστό χρήστη που τον ενδιαφέρει η ομάδα δεν τον απασχολεί αν θα μετρήσει η όχι το μήνυμα του του, θα το γράψει έτσι και αλλιώς.


Προσωπικά με έχει καλύψει το προηγούμενο ποστ σου, όμως όσον αφορά σ' αυτούς που σπαμμάρουν ασύστολα, το κάνουν και σε άλλα νήματα, και δεν είναι πολλοί, οπότε μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να τούς γίνονται συστάσεις παρά η λύση να είναι ο σταδιακός αποκλεισμός ενοτήτων από το ποστ κάουντ εξαιτίας τους;;  :Thinking: 

Δεν το λέω τόσο για την αξία του μεγάλου αριθμού ποστ για κάποιον, όσο για το ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο πιθανόν να μην πιάσει το νόημα ο σπάμμερ και να μετακομίσει, απλώς, αλλού  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ωωωω μην ανησυχείς και άλλα sub-forums στο "τσάκ" την γλύτωσαν ...

----------


## vagskarm

> Η Λογική Αριάδνη είναι ότι αρκετοί κινούνται στα όρια των κανόνων λειτουργίας για να spammάρουν ασύστολα με μοναδικό στόχο το post count, έναν σωστό χρήστη που τον ενδιαφέρει η ομάδα δεν τον απασχολεί αν θα μετρήσει η όχι το μήνυμα του του, θα το γράψει έτσι και αλλιώς.


+1 Αν πρόκειται να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον ή να πούμε την γνώμη μας για κάτι, νομίζω δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το post count. Ας αφαιρεθεί από όλα τα subforum, δεν έχει καμμία σημασία.

Ρε παιδιά, είδα τις μπλούζες και έπαθα, θα πάρει κανένας μια άσπρη L για μένα και να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε να μου την δώσει ?

Υπογραφή
Ο γκαντέμης που θα δουλεύει εκτός έδρας  :Sorry:

----------


## aria

> Ρε παιδιά, είδα τις μπλούζες και έπαθα, θα πάρει κανένας μια άσπρη L για μένα και να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε να μου την δώσει ?
> 
> Υπογραφή
> Ο γκαντέμης που θα δουλεύει εκτός έδρας


Με προσβάλεις βαγκς, έτσι θα σ' αφήσω;; Έχω σημειώσει περιοχή και κέντρο ΟΤΕ σου από το προφίλ ώστε να κανονίσω με όποιον θα είναι κοντά σου  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ.: XL δεν ζήτησες;;  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Το είχα αλλάξει σε L (όχι δεν αδυνάτισα, πόσο να πάω 50 κιλά?) γιατί νομίζω ότι για μπλουζάκι δεν είμαι XL (ευτυχώς)

edit: Είπα να το κόψω το πείραγμα με τις ηλικίες, αλλά βλέπω ότι το τραβάει ο οργανισμός σου, άκου "Η σχιζοφρενής θεία που διπλώνει" (άσε που θυμίζει - κάνει και μοιοκαταληξία - τα παρατράγουδα)

----------


## aria

> Το είχα αλλάξει σε L (όχι δεν αδυνάτισα, πόσο να πάω 50 κιλά?) γιατί νομίζω ότι για μπλουζάκι δεν είμαι XL (ευτυχώς)
> 
> edit: Είπα να το κόψω το πείραγμα με τις ηλικίες, αλλά βλέπω ότι το τραβάει ο οργανισμός σου, άκου "Η σχιζοφρενής θεία που διπλώνει" (άσε που θυμίζει - κάνει και μοιοκαταληξία - τα παρατράγουδα)


Ωχ, ελπίζω να έχω...  :Sad:   Γιατί μωρέ δεν είπες τίποτα στον τελευταίο πίνακα της ανακεφαλαίωσης...  :Sad:   Πάω να δω...

edit:  Από πού νομίζεις έκλεψα τον τίτλο;; Απ' τον σχιζοφρενή δολοφόνο με το πριόνι!!  :Crazy:

----------


## vagskarm

Η πλάκα είναι ότι το είχες αλλάξει σε L αλλά κάποιος έκανε παράθεση προηγούμενο πίνακα και ξέμεινε το XL. Αν υπάρχει μόνο XL δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν:

α. Να αρχίσω να τρώω από 15 σουβλάκια πρωί - μεσημέρι - βράδυ

β. Να μου πεις για κανένα απορρυπαντικό που μικραίνει αρκετά τα μπλουζάκια


edit: Λες να βάλω κι εγώ στην υπογραφή μου: "Βας Βας Βας - ο διπλωματάς" ?

----------


## aria

Λοιπόν: έχω πρόβλημα μ' εσένα vag και με τον hengeo  :Sad: 

Ο hengeo ζήτησε άσπρο Μ αλλά μου έστειλαν S...  :Sorry:  Και δεν περισσεύει ούτε μαύρο Μ...  :Sad: 

Το επόμενο άσπρο που έβαλα έξτρα είναι ένα L.  Αν το θέλει ο hengeo, έχει καλώς.  

Αν, βέβαια, αυτό το άσπρο L το δώσω στον vagskarm, μετά η λύση είναι να πάρει ο hengeo μαύρο L.

Γενικά οι λύσεις που έχετε και οι δυο σας (και κυρίως ο hengeo) είναι να πλακωθείτε στη μάσα και κυρίως στις μπύρες ως το Σάββατο ώστε να αποκτήσετε προκοιλιακούς (=professional κοιλιακούς) ή να αποφασίσετε να πάρετε τα XL + XXL που έχω έξτρα και να τα φοράτε με το έταιρον ήμισυ μαζί  :Crazy: 

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά αλλά δυστυχώς ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να το ελέγξω εγώ...  :Sad:   :Sorry: 


*edit*: Βέβαια πάντα παίζει και το σενάριο σε κάποιον που έχει παραγγείλει Μ μαύρο να του είναι μικρό και να θέλει XL (έχω) οπότε παίρνει ο hengeo μαύρο Μ (είναι καλύτερο σου λέω το μαύρο!!!  :Mr. Green: ) και το άσπρο L o vagskarm και είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι  :Crazy:

----------


## vagskarm

Υπάρχει και μία μαθηματική έκφραση για το στομάχι: "καμπύλη ευημερίας".

Θα έλεγα το σωστό είναι να πάρει την L o hengeo, θα μεγαλώσει που θα πάει.

Αν ευκολύνει τα πράγματα να πάρω μαύρο L δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αρκεί να υπάρχει.

Τώρα τι σε ζαλίζω, έκανες τόσο κόπο και εγώ σε πρήζω. Ο,τι περισσέψει (ότι χρώμα νάναι ακόμη και ροζ με κίτρινες βούλες), ξεκινώντας από L  και ανεβαίνουμε.

Στην χειρότερη να το φοράω το χειμώνα πάνω από το παλτό, ή να το κάνω πανοσέντονο. Ή να τρώω μέχρι να γίνω ελεφαντάκι.

----------


## A_gamer

> *Υπάρχει και μία μαθηματική έκφραση για το στομάχι: "καπμύλη ευημερίας".
> * 
> Θα έλεγα το σωστό είναι να πάρει την L o hengeo, *θα μεγαλώσει που θα πάει.*
> 
> Αν ευκολύνει τα πράγματα να πάρω μαύρο L δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αρκεί να υπάρχει.
> 
> Τώρα τι σε ζαλίζω, έκανες τόσο κόπο και εγώ σε πρήζω. Ο,τι περισσέψει (*ότι χρώμα νάναι ακόμη και ροζ με κίτρινες βούλες*), ξεκινώντας από L  και ανεβαίνουμε.
> 
> Στην χειρότερη να το φοράω το χειμώνα πάνω από το παλτό, *ή να το κάνω πανοσέντονο. Ή να τρώω μέχρι να γίνω ελεφαντάκι.*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

Aria δεν πειράζει, μην τρελαίνεσαι, και μόνο η κίνησή σου αρκεί  :Wink: 

Πιστεύω ότι κάποια λύση θα βρούμε επιτόπου. Πάντως η λύση να πλακώσω τα σουβλάκια για να παχύνω δεν παίζει διότι όσο και αν φάω κιλά δεν πέρνω! Για να μην πω ότι μπορεί, έστω και εφαρμοστό, να μου κάνει και το S και με αρχίσετε στις  :Sneer:  :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

> Aria δεν πειράζει, μην τρελαίνεσαι, και μόνο η κίνησή σου αρκεί 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι κάποια λύση θα βρούμε επιτόπου. Πάντως η λύση να πλακώσω τα σουβλάκια για να παχύνω δεν παίζει διότι όσο και αν φάω κιλά δεν πέρνω! Για να μην πω ότι μπορεί, έστω και εφαρμοστό, να μου κάνει και το S και με αρχίσετε στις


Καλά, πόσα κιλά είσαι? 25 ?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Να το κοιτάξεις, μήπως έχεις νευρική ανορεξία  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Aria δεν πειράζει, μην τρελαίνεσαι, και μόνο η κίνησή σου αρκεί 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι κάποια λύση θα βρούμε επιτόπου. Πάντως η λύση να πλακώσω τα σουβλάκια για να παχύνω δεν παίζει διότι όσο και αν φάω κιλά δεν πέρνω! Για να μην πω ότι μπορεί, έστω και εφαρμοστό, να μου κάνει και το S και με αρχίσετε στις


Εγω θα στήσω καραούλι στον Βενιζέλο να το καβατζάρω επι τόπου :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Για να μην πω ότι μπορεί, έστω και εφαρμοστό, να μου κάνει και το S και με αρχίσετε στις


Αμάν, το φαντάζομαι: 

φοράς το εφαρμοστό small, ανεβαίνεις στο τραπέζι, τα φώτα πέφτουν πάνω σου, τραγουδάς «αίμα, δάκρυα κι ιδρώτας» κι από κάτω οι φωτογράφοι (αιρετικός και χάρης) βάζουν φωτιά στα φλάς, τα φώτα σβήνουν, εμείς φωνάζουμε από κάτω Saaaaaaaaaaakiiiiiiiiiiiiii και σου σκίζουμε το μπλουζάκι...

Όπως βλέπεις ούτως ή άλλως χωρίς μπλούζα θα μείνεις, άρα σε σβήνω απ' τη λίστα από τώρα...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Crazy:

----------


## mkpk

καταρχην δεν με νοιαζουν τα ποστ,
δευτερον ειμαι και μεγαλος σπαμμερ,
και τελος ειμαι ευτυχης που το επομενο μηνυμα μου θα ειναι το 13!!!!!!!!!!   :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Hengeo

> Καλά, πόσα κιλά είσαι? 25 ?   
> 
> Να το κοιτάξεις, μήπως έχεις νευρική ανορεξία


63 κιλά 1.70  :Smile: 




> Αμάν, το φαντάζομαι: 
> 
> φοράς το εφαρμοστό small, ανεβαίνεις στο τραπέζι, τα φώτα πέφτουν πάνω σου, τραγουδάς «αίμα, δάκρυα κι ιδρώτας» κι από κάτω οι φωτογράφοι (αιρετικός και χάρης) βάζουν φωτιά στα φλάς, τα φώτα σβήνουν, εμείς φωνάζουμε από κάτω Saaaaaaaaaaakiiiiiiiiiiiiii και σου σκίζουμε το μπλουζάκι...
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις ούτως ή άλλως χωρίς μπλούζα θα μείνεις, άρα σε σβήνω απ' τη λίστα από τώρα...


LOL! Κατ'αρχήν, το Σάκης με το Γιώργος τι σχέση έχουν  :Thinking:  Και το σημαντικότερο, δεν θέλεις να με ακούσεις να τραγουδάω, απλώς ΔΕΝ  :Mr. Green: 

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πως πάνε τα μεγέθη.. αν είναι σαν το μικρό της φωτογραφίας, εντάξει εννοείται δεν μου κάνει. Από ότι θυμάμαι όμως από δοκιμές σε μαγαζιά, το S μου είναι εντελώς εφαρμοστό και οριακό, το M κανονικό και το L αεράτο και με τα μανίκια να κρέμονται. Όπως και να έχει, θα την βρούμε εκεί την λύση  :Wink: 

Για το θέμα των post, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου λέει κάτι το post count. Από την στιγμή όμως που η Σ.Ο. κινείται με την λογική να το κάνει να αντικατοπτρίζει όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται το πόσο έχει βοηθήσει κάποιος στο κεντρικό θέμα του forum (DSL - υπολογιστές) νομίζω πως καλά έκαναν, δηλαδή, ή θα έπρεπε να τα έχουν όλα ή έτσι όπως είναι τώρα μόνο όσα έχουν σχέση με το θέμα του site να μετράνε ή να το έβγαζαν και εντελώς. Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να μην δίνω ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο post count, άλλα πράγματα μετράνε πολύ περισσότερο  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

@aria
 οι φωτογράφοι (αιρετικός και χάρης) βάζουν φωτιά στα φλάς,

βάλτε μέσον τον Χάρη να έχει μηχανή μαζί του  :Wink: 
εγώ στης 4 η ώρα θα εξαφανιστώ  :Whistle:   :Ufoabducted: 
 :Cool:

----------


## aria

Πλάκα θα έχει να μαζευτούμε 20 άτομα και να μην έχει ούτε ένας φωτ.μηχ. . . .

Η δικιά μου έχει κατεστραμμένο φλας  :Sad: 

Να'χετε ούλοι τις ψηφιακές παραμάσχαλα!  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

σας βλέπω να ποζαρεται σε κινητό  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> σας βλέπω να ποζαρεται σε κινητό




Off Topic


		όχι άλλες φωτογραφίες από κινητά τηλέφωνα  :Crazy: 



τους βλέπω να ποζάρουν σε ημερήσιες εφημερίδες την Κυριακή  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> σας βλέπω να ποζαρεται σε κινητό


γιατί κακό είναι
3,2 mpixel camera εχει το δικό μου  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Καλα θα φέρω μια εγώ.

EDIT: Κοιτάξτε κι αυτό!
http://foldingfarmer.com/products/fa...e-as-a-service

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλα θα φέρω μια εγώ.
> 
> EDIT: Κοιτάξτε κι αυτό!
> http://foldingfarmer.com/products/fa...e-as-a-service


Ωωωω! Γαμάτο!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing: 

Για να σοβαρευτώ όμως, αυτή η υπηρεσία με το folding επί πληρωμή δε μου κάθεται καθόλου καλά.

----------


## vagskarm

Εντάξει θα καίνε ρεύμα και θα κάνουν upgrade στα μηχανήματα, κάποια λεφτά θα ζητάνε.

Αυτό που δεν λέει είναι ποιό client θα χρησιμοποιεί, αν και απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν βάζουν την smp κονσόλα (μια και σου ζητάει δύο settings ένα για κάθε κονσόλα).

----------


## A_gamer

> Εντάξει θα καίνε ρεύμα και θα κάνουν upgrade στα μηχανήματα, κάποια λεφτά θα ζητάνε.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν λέει είναι ποιό client θα χρησιμοποιεί, αν και απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν βάζουν την smp κονσόλα (μια και σου ζητάει δύο settings ένα για κάθε κονσόλα).


Ε, φυσικά και ζητάνε. Το θέμα είναι ότι το να κάνει folding κάποιος άλλος για λογαριασμό σου δεν είναι και τόσο ηθικό.
*A_gamer τρέχει για ισόβια συνδρομή τώρα! :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Πλάκα θα έχει να μαζευτούμε 20 άτομα και να μην έχει ούτε ένας φωτ.μηχ. . . .


Kαλά πας καλά; Δεν πάω πουθενά χωρίς την μηχανή μου  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

Σε θρίλερ εξελίσσεται αυτή η κόντρα   :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Σε θρίλερ εξελίσσεται αυτή η κόντρα


Το είχα προβλέψει. Εσείς όμως σε μ' ακούγατε. [Link προσεχώς] edit: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...postcount=303]

----------


## erateinos

> Kαλά πας καλά; Δεν πάω πουθενά χωρίς την μηχανή μου


είσαι άψογος !

 :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

ρε γμτ μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί δεν φαίνεται η κουκίδα μου στο ps3;

68 τελειωμένα unit μετράω, πότε θα κιτρινήσει η τρίπολη;;;;;

----------


## gkats2002

> γιατί κακό είναι
> 3,2 mpixel camera εχει το δικό μου


Τόσο είναι και το δικό μου, και έχω και χώρο για μπόλικες φωτογραφίες, και για πανοραμικές να χωράμε όλοι και αν και του Γιάννη είναι Κ800, τότε σας λέμε με σιγουριά ότι θα είναι τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες. Οπότε, αν κάποιος ξεχαστεί, μην ανυσηχείτε, είμαστε κομπλέ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Τόσο είναι και το δικό μου, και έχω και χώρο για μπόλικες φωτογραφίες, και για πανοραμικές να χωράμε όλοι και αν και του Γιάννη είναι Κ800, τότε σας λέμε με σιγουριά ότι θα είναι τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες. Οπότε, αν κάποιος ξεχαστεί, μην ανυσηχείτε, είμαστε κομπλέ


Ν73  :One thumb up:   2GB card

----------


## Hengeo

Έχω και εγώ ψηφιακή φωτογραφική..

Άλλο όμως σκέφτομαι τώρα.. Δεν έχω έρθει ποτέ ξανά σε συνάντηση του φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω κανέναν φατσικώς, πως ακριβώς θα σας αναγνωρίσω; Μήπως να είναι σε εμφανές σημείο τα μπλουζάκια με το γρανάζι;  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Μα είπαμε, ζητάς το τραπέζι 36673  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Έχω και εγώ ψηφιακή φωτογραφική..
> 
> Άλλο όμως σκέφτομαι τώρα.. Δεν έχω έρθει ποτέ ξανά σε συνάντηση του φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω κανέναν φατσικώς, πως ακριβώς θα σας αναγνωρίσω; Μήπως να είναι σε εμφανές σημείο τα μπλουζάκια με το γρανάζι;


θα ζητήσεις τον "Γιάννη τον όμορφο"  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Hengeo

> Μα είπαμε, ζητάς το τραπέζι 36673


Σωστό και αυτό!  :Smile: 




> θα ζητήσεις τον "Γιάννη τον όμορφο"


LOL!  :ROFL:

----------


## alexopth69

> θα ζητήσεις τον "Γιάννη τον όμορφο"


 :Biggrin:   :Stunned:   :Atom:

----------


## panosaoua

Καλησπέρα, παιδιά δυστυχώς λόγω δουλείας απουσίαζα αυτές τις μέρες και για αυτό παίρνω σήμερα θέση πάνω στο θέμα. 

Προκαταβολικά να ζητήσω συγγνώμη αν νιώσει κάποιος ότι τον θίγουν τα λόγια μου και θα ανακαλέσω. 

Ολη αυτή η εισαγωγή είναι γιατί πιστεύω ότι η κίνηση που έγινε να βρεθεί εκτός post count  το υποφόρουμ του φολντινγκ την βρίσκω επιεικώς ατυχέστατη.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι απαξιώθηκε το πιο ανιδιοτελές και φιλότιμο κομμάτι του φόρουμ. 

Ολοι εδώ συμμετέχουμε για έναν ανώτερο σκοπό, πέρα από μετρητές μηνυμάτων και κατηγορίες χρηστών και αυτό το αποδεικνύουμε διαθέτοντας τον εξοπλισμό μας 24 ώρες την ημέρα στη υπηρεσία του προγράμματος. 

Λέτε ότι δεν χρειάζεται (έστω και αυτή η ελάχιστη, κατά την γνώμη μου )η ηθική επιβράβευση της καταμέτρησης των μηνυμάτων στο υποφόρουμ αυτό.  

Εδώ αναφέρεται αυτό: 




> Η Λογική Αριάδνη είναι ότι αρκετοί κινούνται στα όρια των κανόνων λειτουργίας για να spammάρουν ασύστολα με μοναδικό στόχο το post count, έναν σωστό χρήστη που τον ενδιαφέρει η ομάδα δεν τον απασχολεί αν θα μετρήσει η όχι το μήνυμα του του, θα το γράψει έτσι και αλλιώς.


Υπάρχει κάποιος υπαινιγμός στο παραπάνω, ότι χρησιμοποιείται το σημείο αυτό για σπαμμινγκ; 

Αν ναι, παρακαλώ μα αναφερθούν ονόματα και παραδείγματα. Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Αντιθέτως κοντά στα 2 χρόνια που παρακολουθώ ενεργά το φόρουμ, μπορώ να παραθέσω *θέματα και συζητήσεις όπου το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των μηνυμάτων είναι σπαμ* και συνεχίζουν να σπαμάρονται με σταθερό ρυθμό. 

Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά: 

DSLAM Τούμπας Θεσσαλονίκη (όπου Τούμπας βάλτε ότι θέλετε, πάνω κάτω σε όλα το ίδιο είναι): Ποσοστό σπαμ > 90 % ( και λίγο έβαλα) Γεμάτο από μετρήσεις ταχύτητας. 10 φορές την ημέρα ο καθένας να βάζει τα πινγκ του και το πόσο κατεβάζει ο βάτραχος και το μουλάρι του.
2500 απαντήσεις και ζήτημα να είναι 100 τα ποστ που έχουν κάποια έστω ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. 

Αντίστοιχη περίπτωση τα θέματα AMD vs Intel με πάνω από 80 % ποσοστό σπαμ ή αλλιώς ποσταρουμε μόνο για να ποστάρουμε. 


Η λίστα δεν είναι μικρή και πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ποια θέματα είναι γεμάτα σπαμ. 


Αν πιστεύετε ότι οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται εδώ αξίζουν λιγότερο από τα παραπάνω, τότε έχει καλώς και καλά κάνατε. 

Αλλά έτσι στερείτε την δυνατότητα από κάποια παιδιά που είναι νέα στο φόρουμ για ένα* κίνητρο συμμετοχής στο πρόγραμμα.*

*Μόνο η συμμετοχή είναι απόδειξη του χαρακτήρα τους. Το να μετράνε τα μηνύματα τους είναι απλώς μια πολύ μικρή επιβράβευση του ότι συμμετέχουν και γίνονται ενεργά μέλη.* 

*Κακά τα ψέμματα, δυστυχώς για μένα, ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων και το user status αποτελούν το μοναδικό τρόπο καταγραφής της ενεργής συμμετοχής κάποιου στην κοινότητα αυτή.* 

Για μένα, υποβαθμίστηκε όχι μόνο η σημασία του προγράμματος για το φόρουμ αλλά και οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι σε αυτό. Εγώ προσωπικά, θεωρώ υποβάθμιση και αυτό που έγινε στον Evilhawk  και ακόμη περισσότερο αυτό που έγινε στον Γιάννη, τον alex αλλά και στα νέα παιδιά που μπήκαν τώρα και συμμετείχαν ενεργά. 

*Θεωρώ υποβάθμιση το οτι στα μάτια ενός νέου χρήστη που μόλις μπαινει στο φόρουμ ο Iannis (και ο κάθε Iannis, συγγνωμη που χρησιμποιώ το ονομά σου ) φάινεται πιο άπειρος και λιγότερο ενεργό μέλος από τον κάθε λογής "δεν έχω την ταχύτητα που πλήρωσα και κοπανάω speedtest ανά δίωρο" spammer* 

Θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πούμε από κοντά αυτά και να συζητήσουμε όπως φαντάζομαι θα κάνετε αύριο, αλλά δυστυχώς είστε 500 χλμ μακριά. 

Συγγνώμη και πάλι για το ύφος του μηνύματος αλλά ήθελα να δείξω πως ένιωσα όταν διάβασα την αλλαγή. 

Φιλικά, 

Παναγιώτης.




Παραθέτω τα λόγια του Iannis γιατί συμφωνώ με αυτά. (Και όχι μόνο με αυτόν, και με την αρια και με τον αλέξη. )




> Folding Team χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και off topic
> 
> καλα εδω το καταλαβαίνω να μην μετράνε τα ποστ στο συνολικό ποστ count.
> 
> Εσεις πήρατε αμπάριζα ολη την ενότητα του folding.
> 
> υποβαθμίζοντας την όλη προσπάθεια που γίνεται απο πολλά μέλη για την διάδοση
> 
> της ιδέας
> ...

----------


## hemlock

> *Κακά τα ψέμματα, δυστυχώς για μένα, ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων και το user status αποτελούν το μοναδικό τρόπο καταγραφής της ενεργής συμμετοχής κάποιου στην κοινότητα αυτή.* 
> 
> Για μένα, υποβαθμίστηκε όχι μόνο η σημασία του προγράμματος για το φόρουμ αλλά και οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι σε αυτό. Εγώ προσωπικά, θεωρώ υποβάθμιση και αυτό που έγινε στον Evilhawk  και ακόμη περισσότερο αυτό που έγινε στον Γιάννη, τον alex αλλά και στα νέα παιδιά που μπήκαν τώρα και συμμετείχαν ενεργά. 
> 
> *Θεωρώ υποβάθμιση το οτι στα μάτια ενός νέου χρήστη που μόλις μπαινει στο φόρουμ ο Iannis (και ο κάθε Iannis, συγγνωμη που χρησιμποιώ το ονομά σου ) φάινεται πιο άπειρος και λιγότερο ενεργό μέλος από τον κάθε λογής "δεν έχω την ταχύτητα που πλήρωσα και κοπανάω speedtest ανά δίωρο" spammer*


Δηλαδη, αν ενας χρηστης ψαξει πχ για οδηγους ,για σφαλματα κονσολας κλπ περι folding δεν θα βρει αναφορα στον iannis και στους υπολοιπους?
Αυτο ειναι κατι ασχετο, κατι διαφορετικο ,απο "αναγνωρισιμοτητα"?

----------


## panosaoua

Εννοείται πως θα  βρεί αλλά δεν αλλάζει αυτό: 




> Θεωρώ υποβάθμιση το οτι στα μάτια ενός νέου χρήστη που μόλις μπαινει στο φόρουμ ο Iannis (και ο κάθε Iannis, συγγνωμη που χρησιμποιώ το ονομά σου ) φάινεται πιο άπειρος και λιγότερο ενεργό μέλος από τον κάθε λογής "δεν έχω την ταχύτητα που πλήρωσα και κοπανάω speedtest ανά δίωρο" spammer



Και αυτό είναι μονάχα ένα από τα σημεία που ανέφερα.

----------


## hemlock

> Εννοείται πως θα  βρεί αλλά δεν αλλάζει αυτό: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και αυτό είναι μονάχα ένα από τα σημεία που ανέφερα.


Την "εμπειρια" αλλιως την οριζω εγω...
Εχει να κανει με τον χρονο που εισαι "μεσα"...Αυτο συνεπαγεται και posts για ορισμενους/πολλους.

----------


## panosaoua

Είμαι μέσα από 31-10-2005 και έχω 380 ποστ. 

Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις για την "εμπειρία μου"; 

Ξέρεις αν έχω διαβάσει πολύ ή λίγο το φόρουμ; 

Ξέρεις αν συμμετέχω καθημερινά;




> Την "εμπειρια" αλλιως την οριζω εγω...
> Εχει να κανει με τον χρονο που εισαι "μεσα"...*Αυτο συνεπαγεται και posts για ορισμενους/πολλους*.


Στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι...

----------


## hemlock

> Είμαι μέσα από 31-10-2005 και έχω 380 ποστ. 
> 
> Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις για την "εμπειρία μου"; 
> 
> Ξέρεις αν έχω διαβάσει πολύ ή λίγο το φόρουμ; 
> 
> Ξέρεις αν συμμετέχω καθημερινά;
> 
> 
> Στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι...


Αυτος που ειναι "μεσα" καθε μερα, ξερει ποιος ειναι τι , τι βοηθεια εχει δωσει /τι ειδους απαντησεις δινει και στην τελικη και με ποια θεματα καταπιανεται στον χρονο που ειναι "μεσα"...Αυτο βεβαια δεν εχει να κανει με το post count=εμπειρια/"αναγνωρισιμοτητα".

----------


## panosaoua

Αυτά ισχύουν για τους παλιούς χρήστες. 

Οι νέοι τι κίνητρα συμμετοχής έχουν; 

*Και στην τελική κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί μόνο με το folding και να χρησιμοποιεί την αναζήτηση για τα προβληματα που έχει με adsl και υπολογιστή γιατί να είναι αιωνίως newbie member;*

Το βρίσκεις σωστό αυτό;

----------


## hemlock

> Αυτά ισχύουν για τους παλιούς χρήστες. 
> 
> Οι νέοι τι κίνητρα συμμετοχής έχουν; 
> 
> *Και στην τελική κάποιος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί μόνο με το folding και να χρησιμοποιεί την αναζήτηση για τα προβληματα που έχει με adsl και υπολογιστή γιατί να είναι αιωνίως newbie member;*
> 
> Το βρίσκεις σωστό αυτό;


Που το βλεπεις το παρδοξο σε αυτο που γραφεις?
Για ποια κινητρα μιλας? Για το Post counter ή για το γιατι πρεπει να κανεις folding?
Εγω πχ εχω κανει ενα σκασμο Posts στα νηματα για windows...Eχω "μεγαλυτερο πεδιο" posting απο πολλους αλλους (καποιοι αλλοι εχουν σαν πεδιο posting τα περι συνδεσεων internet με επισης παρα πολλα Posts)...

----------


## sdikr

Οτάν ξεκινήσα το folding,  το ξεκινήσα γιατί για εμένα είχε κάποια άξια,  πλέον έχει γίνει το ποιος θα πάρει περισσότερα

one user out

----------


## erateinos

Κύριοι έχετε δίκαιο,
η μόνη διαφορά είναι από την οπτική γωνία που το βλέπει ο καθένας σας.
Ισως ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης έχω με τον αυθορμητισμό μου που έγραψα αυτό 
Συμφωνώ με τον Παναγιώτη για οσα εγραψε.
Ιδιαίτερα θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω  την υποβάθμιση των μηνυμάτων του Γιάννη που έχει δώσει άλλη πνοή στην ομάδα τους τελευταίους μήνες με το χιούμορ του τις γνώσεις του το ψάξιμο που κάνει.
Παλι αυθαίρετα λέω την γνώμη μου,
κατεξαίρεση και τιμής ένεκεν μήπως θα έπρεπε να έχει τα 1300 μηνύματα του πάλι?

----------


## aria

Το πρότζεκτ σαφώς έχει σοβαρό σκοπό και η συλλογή πόντων καθώς και η κατάταξη στο Στάνφορντ έχουν ακριβώς σαν στόχο τη συμμετοχή περισσότερων μελών και περισσότερων ομάδων, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το κακό που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας φιλική κοντρίτσα και ταυτόχρονα ενισχύουμε το στόχο.

----------


## alexopth69

sdikr, αν εννοείς για τους πόντους, απλά κάνουμε την πλακίτσα μας, εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω



Off Topic


		Αρια, πήρες το φορητό μαζί;  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αρια, πήρες το φορητό μαζί;


Δεν χρειάζεται, φροντίζω να φιλοξενούμαι σε σπίτια που διαθέτουν pc+adsl  :Mr. Green:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται, φροντίζω να φιλοξενούμαι σε σπίτια που διαθέτουν pc+adsl




Off Topic


		περάστε και από το φτωχικό μας διαθέτουμε τα παραπάνω  :Razz: 
θα χαρώ πολύ να τα πούμε από το δίκτυο που έχω στα pc  μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Θα επαναλάβω αυτό που είπα και εχθές. Εμένα δε μου λέει κάτι το post count, ένα νούμερο είναι, μακάρι να μην υπήρχε καν. Αν είναι δυνατόν να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας για.. νούμερα! Το ίδια και τα σκορ, νούμερα είναι, έστω και αν κάνουμε την πλάκα μας με αυτά..

----------


## erateinos

> Θα επαναλάβω αυτό που είπα και εχθές. Εμένα δε μου λέει κάτι το post count, ένα νούμερο είναι, μακάρι να μην υπήρχε καν. Αν είναι δυνατόν να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας για.. νούμερα! Το ίδια και τα σκορ, νούμερα είναι, έστω και αν κάνουμε την πλάκα μας με αυτά..


όπως τα λες είναι.
Αλλωστε εχτές το έκαναν άλλοι σήμερα εμείς και αύριο θα το κάνουν άλλοι.
Αν κάποιος απο εμας κυνήγαγε τα νούμερα στα μηνύματα θα έκανε μια βολτα απο τα περισσότερα νήματα θα συμφωνούσε η θα διαφωνούσε με τον προηγούμενο για αυτά που έγραψε, 
άντε να έκανε και κάποια ερώτηση (νομίζω οτι είμαι κατανοητός στο συγκεκριμένο) 
και φτάνουμε να θέλεις να βρεις κάποια πληροφορία και το νήμα έχει φτάσει στις 200 + σελίδες.
Μόνο που το βλέπεις τρομάζεις, για τον χρόνο που θέλεις να το διαβάσεις.

----------


## panosaoua

> Οτάν ξεκινήσα το folding,  το ξεκινήσα γιατί για εμένα είχε κάποια άξια,  πλέον έχει γίνει το ποιος θα πάρει περισσότερα
> 
> one user out


Από όλα αυτά, αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα που βγάζεις; 

Ειδικά εσύ, που είσαι τόσο καιρό εδώ και βλέπεις τι ασύστολο spamming γίνεται σε αλλα θέματα. 

*Πιστεύεις ότι το υποφορουμ του φόλντιγκ είναι έρμαιο των spammers;* 

Αυτό είναι το θέμα και όχι το πόσα ποστ ή πόντους θα έχει ο καθένας. (Δεν ξέρω γιατί πάει πάντα εκεί η συζήτηση)

Αλλά μη πάμε και στην άλλη άκρη και φοβόμαστε να ποστάρουμε μη τυχόν θεωρηθούμε spammers. 
Ή ακόμη να φοβόμαστε να προτείνουμε την SMP κονσόλα επειδή παίρνει περισσότερους πόντους (ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι βοηθάει πολύ περισσότερο τους σκοπούς του προγράμματος).

Συγγνώμη και πάλι από τα παιδιά που θα βρεθούν αύριο. Ελπίζω το θέμα αυτό να μην σας κόψει την όρεξη αλλά μετά έναν έντονο διάλογο είναι ευκαιρία να πάρουν φωτιά τα πιρούνια.  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Δεν πρόκειται να μας κόψει την όρεξη το ζήτημα αλλά τον καταλαβαίνω τον sdikr... Και εμένα μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως έχουν ξεφύγει κάπως τα πράγματα.... Αν ψάχνεις για απόδειξη, δες σε πόσα posts αναφέρονται εκφράσεις όπως: "να περάσω τον άλλο", "κοίτε τους πόντους μου" κτλ
Εγώ προσωπικά βάζω τις μηχανές μου ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ στο ρελαντί για 3 λόγους:
α) Καύσωνας
β) ΔΕΗ
γ) Το παραπάνω.

Και μάλιστα για να σου αποδείξω οτι έχει ξεφύγει ελαφρώς το thread αυτό, για ποιό λόγο διαμαρτύρονται όλοι αυτοί που χάσανε posts? Τι σας κόφτει βρε παιδιά το post count? Δηλαδή έλεος. Εγώ απ'τα 3200 πήγα στα 2400 σε μια νύχτα... δηλαδή τι μου έπληξε αυτό? Το κύρος μου (πωπω σας έστρωσα χαλί να με βρίσετε εδώ  :Razz: ) ? Τα γαλόνια μου? Γιατί ρε παιδιά τέτοια φασαρία για ένα νούμερο του κερατά? Μήπως γιατί υπάρχει παράλληλη εστίαση στα νούμερα των πόντων οπότε απ'όπου χάνουμε νούμερα είναι κακό??

Όταν ξεκίνησα να διπλώνω, το έκανα γιατί μου τράβηξε την προσοχή η ΤΟΤΕ υπογραφή του sdikr με το prompt.... Ούτε τυμπανοκρουσίες, ούτε κυνηγητά ούτε τίποτα. Έβαλα (μεταξύ άλλων) και έναν Ρ3@600 να διπλώνει (1 WU/15 μέρες σε 24/7) και τον άφησα.

Ηρεμίστε και επικεντρωθείτε εκεί που μετράει και όχι σε ΑΝΟΥΣΙΑ νούμερα.

----------


## panosaoua

> Αν ψάχνεις για απόδειξη, δες σε πόσα posts αναφέρονται εκφράσεις όπως: "να περάσω τον άλλο", "κοίτε τους πόντους μου" κτλ


Όταν παίζετε 5Χ5 ποδόσφαιρο με φίλους μετράτε το σκορ; 

Οταν παίζετε μπάσκετ με την παρεά μετράτε το σκορ; 

Οταν παίζεις τάβλι με τον φίλο σου μετράτε τα παιχνίδια; 

Και εμείς αυτό κάνουμε. Ενα παιχνίδι με φίλους είναι και οι πόντοι είναι για να γίνεται χαβαλές. 

Γιατί πρέπει να νιώθει άσχημα όποτε αναφέρεται κάποιος σε πόντους; 






> Και μάλιστα για να σου αποδείξω οτι έχει ξεφύγει ελαφρώς το thread αυτό, για ποιό λόγο διαμαρτύρονται όλοι αυτοί που χάσανε posts?


Το θέμα δεν έγινε για τα ποστ και δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανείς γιατί έχασε ποστ. 

Εγώ προσωπικά (αλλά και οι πιο πολλοί φαντάζομαι στο φόρουμ του φόλντινγκ) και να μου αφαιρεθούν τα πάντα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. 

Επαναλαμβανω, ότι το βασικό μου παράπονο είναι ότι βασικά θεωρήθηκαν σπαμ οι εδώ συζητήσεις.  

Δευτερευούσης σημασίας είναι και αυτό που είπα για ένα επιπλέον κίνητρο συμμετοχής για τους νέους. (Οχι από άποψη δωροδοκίας για να φολντάρει,  αλλά δείγμα ένταξης στην κοινότητα).

----------


## alexopth69

Για να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου και τους συνφορουμίτες (που θα δώ σε δυο ωρίτσες!!).

1. Δε ζητώ να επανέλθει το count και δε με νοιάζει
2. Δεν κάνουμε spam εδώ
3. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε σταμάτησε να φολντάρει, ΟΥΤΕ μείωσε την παραγωγή του επειδή κόπηκε το count
4. Θα κάνουμε την ίδια πλάκα ακόμα και αν φύγουν και οι πόντοι από το Stanford
5. Ποτέ δε μας δόθηκε επαρκής εξήγηση γιατί κόπηκε το count και δε μας νοιάζει κι όλας
6. Ολοι θα γκρίνιαζαν ακόμα κι αν ήταν και άγιοι, αν τους κοβόταν κάτι που είχαν. Εμπράκτως δείξαμε οτι τελικά δε μας νοιάζει.
7. Οταν κάποιοι μας προσμετρούν κατηγορίες περί πόντων κλπ απαξιώνουν πάνω από 500 άτομα που ΚΑΙ δε συμμετέχουν σε συζητήσεις και έχουν χαμηλή παραγωγή πόντων και σιωπηλά είναι ΚΑΙ αυτοί που συντηρούν την όλη ιστορία, αλλά και σε παιδιά όπως ο Paradisegr και o NetTraptor που χρόνια συμμετέχουν με αξιοπρέπεια και υπομονή στο folding.

Τέλος είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος από τη σημερινή συνάντηση!!!

CU folders!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## sdikr

> Για να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου και τους συνφορουμίτες (που θα δώ σε δυο ωρίτσες!!).
> 
> 1. Δε ζητώ να επανέλθει το count και δε με νοιάζει
> 2. Δεν κάνουμε spam εδώ
> 3. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε σταμάτησε να φολντάρει, ΟΥΤΕ μείωσε την παραγωγή του επειδή κόπηκε το count
> 4. Θα κάνουμε την ίδια πλάκα ακόμα και αν φύγουν και οι πόντοι από το Stanford
> 5. Ποτέ δε μας δόθηκε επαρκής εξήγηση γιατί κόπηκε το count και δε μας νοιάζει κι όλας
> 6. Ολοι θα γκρίνιαζαν ακόμα κι αν ήταν και άγιοι, αν τους κοβόταν κάτι που είχαν. Εμπράκτως δείξαμε οτι τελικά δε μας νοιάζει.
> * 7. Οταν κάποιοι μας προσμετρούν κατηγορίες περί πόντων κλπ απαξιώνουν πάνω από 500 άτομα που ΚΑΙ δε συμμετέχουν σε συζητήσεις και έχουν χαμηλή παραγωγή πόντων και σιωπηλά είναι ΚΑΙ αυτοί που συντηρούν την όλη ιστορία, αλλά και σε παιδιά όπως ο Paradisegr και o NetTraptor που χρόνια συμμετέχουν με αξιοπρέπεια και υπομονή στο folding.*
> ...


Επείδη αυτό πάει προς εμένα,  να σου απαντήσω,  όταν το ξεκίνησα το ξεκινήσα για τον ίδιο λόγο με αυτό το μήνυμα 

Κατήγορίες σε κανέναν δεν προσμέτρησα, απλά ανάφερα  οτι δεν μου αρέσει πλέον το πως δουλέυει.
Αλήθεια είδε κανείς τον paradisegr  Και τον Nettraptor  να λένε τα ίδια;

----------


## BlindG

> Όταν παίζετε 5Χ5 ποδόσφαιρο με φίλους μετράτε το σκορ; 
> 
> Οταν παίζετε μπάσκετ με την παρεά μετράτε το σκορ; 
> 
> Οταν παίζεις τάβλι με τον φίλο σου μετράτε τα παιχνίδια; 
> 
> Και εμείς αυτό κάνουμε. Ενα παιχνίδι με φίλους είναι και οι πόντοι είναι για να γίνεται χαβαλές. 
> 
> Γιατί πρέπει να νιώθει άσχημα όποτε αναφέρεται κάποιος σε πόντους;


Γι'αυτό σου λέω οτι έχει μπερδευτεί η κατάσταση:
Παρομοιάζεις το folding με παιχνίδια πόντων.
Εγώ τώρα τι να σου πω?  :What..?: 





> Το θέμα δεν έγινε για τα ποστ και δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανείς γιατί έχασε ποστ.


Δεν θέλω να σου κάνω quotes γιατί μόλις ξύπνησα και δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να φορέσω την κουκούλα μου  :Whistling:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επείδη αυτό πάει προς εμένα,  να σου απαντήσω,  όταν το ξεκίνησα το ξεκινήσα για τον ίδιο λόγο με αυτό το μήνυμα 
> 
> Κατήγορίες σε κανέναν δεν προσμέτρησα, απλά ανάφερα  οτι δεν μου αρέσει πλέον το πως δουλέυει.
> Αλήθεια είδε κανείς τον paradisegr  Και τον Nettraptor  να λένε τα ίδια;


Σπύρο είσαι υπερβολικός, υπέρμετρα υπερβολικός μάλιστα.

Την πλάκα τους κάνουν και πολύ καλά κάνουν, δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο να κερδίσει κανείς από την "συλλογή" πόντων ... 

Δεν θέλεις να συμμετέχεις οκ, τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.

----------


## alexopth69

> Επείδη αυτό πάει προς εμένα,  να σου απαντήσω,  όταν το ξεκίνησα το ξεκινήσα για τον ίδιο λόγο με αυτό το μήνυμα 
> 
> Κατήγορίες σε κανέναν δεν προσμέτρησα, απλά ανάφερα  οτι δεν μου αρέσει πλέον το πως δουλέυει.
> Αλήθεια είδε κανείς τον paradisegr  Και τον Nettraptor  να λένε τα ίδια;


Ολοι για τον ίδιο λόγο το κάνουμε και δε βλέπω τι αλλάζει για σένα, ο σκοπός ο ίδιος δεν παραμένει, ακόμα κι αν αύριο δεν υπάρχει ούτε το Adslgr;

Οχι, δεν τους είδα όμως ούτε να λένε τα αντίθετα. Νομίζω οτι παρέθεσα άλλα 6 σημεία για να πω οτι τελικά δε μας νοιάζει καθόλου.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ο πρώτος "spammer" σε αυτό το forum είμαι εγώ (πρέπει να έχω 2000+ posts) δεν θεωρώ όυτε ένα "άχρηστο", υπάρχουν όμως χιλιάδες ανούσια posts σε forums που "μετράνε" στο post count.

----------


## EvilHawk

Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...

I rest my case

----------


## alexopth69

> Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...
> 
> I rest my case


Τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι ήταν για καλό  :Smile: 
+1000 Evil

BTW για να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά-σιγά...  :Smile:

----------


## panosaoua

> Ο πρώτος "spammer" σε αυτό το forum είμαι εγώ (πρέπει να έχω 2000+ posts) δεν θεωρώ όυτε ένα "άχρηστο", υπάρχουν όμως χιλιάδες ανούσια posts σε forums που "μετράνε" στο post count.





> Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...
> 
> I rest my case



Ευχαριστώ Evil, καλύφθηκα πλήρως από τις απαντήσεις σου.  :Closed topic: 

Αντέ περιμένουμε τώρα τα νεά μετά το μεγάλο φαγοπότι.  :Clap: 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ο πρώτος "spammer" σε αυτό το forum είμαι εγώ (πρέπει να έχω 2000+ posts) δεν θεωρώ όυτε ένα "άχρηστο", υπάρχουν όμως χιλιάδες ανούσια posts σε forums που "μετράνε" στο post count.





> Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...
> I rest my case


Νομίζω πως λύθηκε κάθε παρεξήγηση. :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι έχω την παρακάτω πρόταση: Στις συναντήσεις που οργανώνονται από την ομάδα folding, να καταμετρούνται πόσα πιάτα και ποτήρια καταναλώνει έκαστος, και να μπαίνουν σαν eat.counter και drink.counter στις υπογραφές μας.

----------


## hemlock

> Για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι έχω την παρακάτω πρόταση: Στις συναντήσεις που οργανώνονται από την ομάδα folding, να καταμετρούνται πόσα πιάτα και ποτήρια καταναλώνει έκαστος, και να μπαίνουν σαν eat.counter και drink.counter στις υπογραφές μας.


Το μπουγιουρντι να το δωσεται στον Evil και στον Νικαετο... :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Σπύρο είσαι υπερβολικός, υπέρμετρα υπερβολικός μάλιστα.
> 
> Την πλάκα τους κάνουν και πολύ καλά κάνουν, δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο να κερδίσει κανείς από την "συλλογή" πόντων ... 
> 
> Δεν θέλεις να συμμετέχεις οκ, τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...
> 
> I rest my case


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Ακριβώς

----------


## harris

> Το μπουγιουρντι να το δωσεται στον Evil και στον Νικαετο...


Ο Νικαετός δεν ήρθε... κι ο κακογέρακας άσ'τα να πάνε  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ένα πειραματικό ένζυμο που αναπτύχθηκε από Γερμανούς ερευνητές μπορεί να απομακρύνει το γενετικό υλικό του HIV από τα μολυσμένα κύτταρα, ένα επίτευγμα που μπορεί δυνητικά να οδηγήσει σε πλήρη ίαση της λοίμωξης HIV και του AIDS.

Το ένζυμο απέχει πολύ από τις δοκιμές σε ασθενείς, τονίζουν οι ερευνητές σε δημοσίευσή τους στο περιοδικό Science. Η έρευνα φαίνεται ωστόσο να προσφέρει ελπίδα για τους 40 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους που ζουν σήμερα με τον ιό.

«Ενα τροποποιημένο ένζυμο που αποκόπτει αποτελεσματικά τον ενσωματωμένο ιό HIV-1 από τα μολυσμένα κύτταρα in vitro [στο δοκιμαστικό σωλήνα] θα μπορούσε μια μέρα να εκριζώνει τον ιό από τους ασθενείς με AIDS» γράφει σε συνοδευτικό άρθρο ο Αλαν Ένγκελμαν του Πανεπιστημίου Χάρβαρντ.

Ένας από τους παράγοντες που κάνει τον HIV τόσο δύσκολο να καταπολεμηθεί είναι η ικανότητα του ιού να εισάγει αντίγραφα του γενετικού υλικού του μέσα στο DNA των ανθρώπινων κυττάρων. Μέχρι σήμερα, τα γονίδια του ιού ήταν αδύνατο να απομακρυνθούν από τα μολυσμένα κύτταρα.

Οι ερευνητές του Ινστιτούτου Μοριακής Κυτταρικής Βιολογίας και Γενετικής Max Planck στη Δρέσδη πειραματίστηκαν με το ένζυμο Tre το οποίο αναγνωρίζει το DNA του ιού και το αποκόπτει από τα χρωμοσώματα.

Το ένζυμο εξαφάνισε τον ιό από καλλιέργειες μολυσμένων κυττάρων σε διάστημα τριών μηνών.

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολλά υποσχόμενα, ωστόσο οι ερευνητές τονίζουν ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά εμπόδια να ξεπεραστούν. «Το πιο σημαντικό, και πιθανότατα το πιο δύσκολο, από τα εμπόδια αυτά είναι ότι το ένζυμο απαιτεί αποτελεσματικά και ασφαλή μέσα διοχέτευσης και θα πρέπει να μπορεί να λειτουργεί χωρίς σοβαρές παρανέργειες», γράφει ο Ιντράνι Σαρκάρ, επικεφαλής της ομάδας.

Επόμενος στόχος είναι να ελεγθεί κατά πόσο το ένζυμο μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει το ξένο DNA ακόμα και όταν αυτό παραμένει αδρανές.

Πηγή : in.gr

----------


## Iannis

Wan  Wan
φιρι φιρι το πας
να φας ban 

 :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


Off Topic



(στη δίπλα γειτονιά)

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

*Spoiler:*




			Καλησπέρα, παιδιά δυστυχώς λόγω δουλείας απουσίαζα αυτές τις μέρες και για αυτό παίρνω σήμερα θέση πάνω στο θέμα. 

Προκαταβολικά να ζητήσω συγγνώμη αν νιώσει κάποιος ότι τον θίγουν τα λόγια μου και θα ανακαλέσω. 

Ολη αυτή η εισαγωγή είναι γιατί πιστεύω ότι η κίνηση που έγινε να βρεθεί εκτός post count  το υποφόρουμ του φολντινγκ την βρίσκω επιεικώς ατυχέστατη.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι απαξιώθηκε το πιο ανιδιοτελές και φιλότιμο κομμάτι του φόρουμ. 

Ολοι εδώ συμμετέχουμε για έναν ανώτερο σκοπό, πέρα από μετρητές μηνυμάτων και κατηγορίες χρηστών και αυτό το αποδεικνύουμε διαθέτοντας τον εξοπλισμό μας 24 ώρες την ημέρα στη υπηρεσία του προγράμματος. 

Λέτε ότι δεν χρειάζεται (έστω και αυτή η ελάχιστη, κατά την γνώμη μου )η ηθική επιβράβευση της καταμέτρησης των μηνυμάτων στο υποφόρουμ αυτό.  

Εδώ αναφέρεται αυτό: 



Υπάρχει κάποιος υπαινιγμός στο παραπάνω, ότι χρησιμοποιείται το σημείο αυτό για σπαμμινγκ; 

Αν ναι, παρακαλώ μα αναφερθούν ονόματα και παραδείγματα. Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Αντιθέτως κοντά στα 2 χρόνια που παρακολουθώ ενεργά το φόρουμ, μπορώ να παραθέσω *θέματα και συζητήσεις όπου το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των μηνυμάτων είναι σπαμ* και συνεχίζουν να σπαμάρονται με σταθερό ρυθμό. 

Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά: 

DSLAM Τούμπας Θεσσαλονίκη (όπου Τούμπας βάλτε ότι θέλετε, πάνω κάτω σε όλα το ίδιο είναι): Ποσοστό σπαμ > 90 % ( και λίγο έβαλα) Γεμάτο από μετρήσεις ταχύτητας. 10 φορές την ημέρα ο καθένας να βάζει τα πινγκ του και το πόσο κατεβάζει ο βάτραχος και το μουλάρι του.
2500 απαντήσεις και ζήτημα να είναι 100 τα ποστ που έχουν κάποια έστω ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία. 

Αντίστοιχη περίπτωση τα θέματα AMD vs Intel με πάνω από 80 % ποσοστό σπαμ ή αλλιώς ποσταρουμε μόνο για να ποστάρουμε. 


Η λίστα δεν είναι μικρή και πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ποια θέματα είναι γεμάτα σπαμ. 


Αν πιστεύετε ότι οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται εδώ αξίζουν λιγότερο από τα παραπάνω, τότε έχει καλώς και καλά κάνατε. 

Αλλά έτσι στερείτε την δυνατότητα από κάποια παιδιά που είναι νέα στο φόρουμ για ένα* κίνητρο συμμετοχής στο πρόγραμμα.*

*Μόνο η συμμετοχή είναι απόδειξη του χαρακτήρα τους. Το να μετράνε τα μηνύματα τους είναι απλώς μια πολύ μικρή επιβράβευση του ότι συμμετέχουν και γίνονται ενεργά μέλη.* 

*Κακά τα ψέμματα, δυστυχώς για μένα, ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων και το user status αποτελούν το μοναδικό τρόπο καταγραφής της ενεργής συμμετοχής κάποιου στην κοινότητα αυτή.* 

Για μένα, υποβαθμίστηκε όχι μόνο η σημασία του προγράμματος για το φόρουμ αλλά και οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι σε αυτό. Εγώ προσωπικά, θεωρώ υποβάθμιση και αυτό που έγινε στον Evilhawk  και ακόμη περισσότερο αυτό που έγινε στον Γιάννη, τον alex αλλά και στα νέα παιδιά που μπήκαν τώρα και συμμετείχαν ενεργά. 

*Θεωρώ υποβάθμιση το οτι στα μάτια ενός νέου χρήστη που μόλις μπαινει στο φόρουμ ο Iannis (και ο κάθε Iannis, συγγνωμη που χρησιμποιώ το ονομά σου ) φάινεται πιο άπειρος και λιγότερο ενεργό μέλος από τον κάθε λογής "δεν έχω την ταχύτητα που πλήρωσα και κοπανάω speedtest ανά δίωρο" spammer* 

Θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πούμε από κοντά αυτά και να συζητήσουμε όπως φαντάζομαι θα κάνετε αύριο, αλλά δυστυχώς είστε 500 χλμ μακριά. 

Συγγνώμη και πάλι για το ύφος του μηνύματος αλλά ήθελα να δείξω πως ένιωσα όταν διάβασα την αλλαγή. 

Φιλικά, 

Παναγιώτης.




Παραθέτω τα λόγια του Iannis γιατί συμφωνώ με αυτά. (Και όχι μόνο με αυτόν, και με την αρια και με τον αλέξη. )
		



+1 Στους προλαλήσαντες. Δεν εχω να συμπληρώσω κατι , πιστεύω με καλυψαν.  :Smile:  Give the posts back to the people

----------


## EvilHawk

> +1 Στους προλαλήσαντες. Δεν εχω να συμπληρώσω κατι , πιστεύω με καλυψαν.  Give the posts back to the people




Έχω απαντήσει σε αυτό το θέμα και για εμένα έχει κλείσει οριστικά ...




> Ο πρώτος "spammer" σε αυτό το forum είμαι εγώ (πρέπει να έχω 2000+ posts) δεν θεωρώ όυτε ένα "άχρηστο", υπάρχουν όμως χιλιάδες ανούσια posts σε forums που "μετράνε" στο post count.





> Επίσης σε όποιον δεν αρέσει η πλακίτσα που γίνεται στα πλαίσια μια ομάδας, το κτίσιμο δηλαδή ομάδικού και φιλικού πνεύματος μπορεί απλά να κάνει ignore το forum. Mε την αφαίρεση του post count από το forum δεν μπορούν να προσδώσουν κάποια σκοπιμότητα πλέον σε αυτούς που γράφουν εδώ μηνύματα και μπορούν να μας αφήσουν στην ησυχία μας να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γκρινιάζουν ...
> 
> I rest my case

----------


## Iannis

εεε παλικάρια

πολυ στη μοδα ειναι τωρα τελευταία οι "αόρατοι συνδεμενοι"

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μόνο όταν έχω υπέρμετρα πολλή δουλειά το χρησιμοποιώ!  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> εεε παλικάρια
> 
> πολυ στη μοδα ειναι τωρα τελευταία οι "αόρατοι συνδεμενοι"


Δε σου ξεφεύγει τίποτα... Α πα πα πα

----------


## Iannis

χαχαχα Οποιος εχει την μύγα.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη μάλλον έρχομαι Κρήτη το Σάββατο...

----------


## Iannis

> Γιάννη μάλλον έρχομαι Κρήτη το Σάββατο...


α και που   εισαι ....

κράτα μου πεσκέσι και καμιά ντουζίνα πυρήνες  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Πού 'ναι ο άντυ ρε παιδιά;;  :Thinking: 

Ε, τώρα λογικά με την απουσία στη συνάντηση και το χάσιμό του από εδώ... δεν μπορεί... θα έχει γεννητούρια!!  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

να ενημερώσω για την μη προόδο των διπλωμάτων μου.

το ps3 τα έφτυσε δεν βλέπει δίκτυο και το έστειλα αθήνα να μάθει τρόπους, το linux το παράτησα γιατι δεν έχω χρόνο για ψάξιμο, οπότε σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω winsmp στα Βιστα, άντε γιατι δεν μου κάνει καρδία να σας αφήσω να διπλώνεται μόνοι σας!

----------


## Iannis

> να ενημερώσω για την μη προόδο των διπλωμάτων μου.
> 
> το ps3 τα έφτυσε δεν βλέπει δίκτυο και το έστειλα αθήνα να μάθει τρόπους, το linux το παράτησα γιατι δεν έχω χρόνο για ψάξιμο, οπότε σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω winsmp στα Βιστα, άντε γιατι δεν μου κάνει καρδία να σας αφήσω να διπλώνεται μόνοι σας!


Με το Sabayon κόλλησες κάπου???

----------


## k_koulos

ας πούμε οτι δεν ξεκίνησα καν...... :Thumb down: 

άστα ντοκτορα, δεν με πάει σου λέω το linux....

----------


## alexopth69

Ρίξτο και στα Vista, το ίδιο είναι, άντε γιατί έχουμε πέσει...

----------


## k_koulos

αυτό λέω, :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Μόνο όταν έχω υπέρμετρα πολλή δουλειά το χρησιμοποιώ!


Συνεχίζεις όμως να είσαι ορατός στην λίστα φίλων ... αν έχεις προστεθεί εκεί ... :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Συνεχίζεις όμως να είσαι ορατός στην λίστα φίλων ... αν έχεις προστεθεί εκεί ...


 :No no:

----------


## CMS

> 


Aria θα το ξανακυττάξω αλλά όταν ο evil ήταν αόρατος εμφανίστηκε στην λίστα φίλων μου όταν συνδέθηκε ...

----------


## aria

> Aria θα το ξανακυττάξω αλλά όταν ο evil ήταν αόρατος εμφανίστηκε στην λίστα φίλων μου όταν συνδέθηκε ...


Προφανώς είχε επιλέξει να ξαναβγεί στο φως εν τω μεταξύ...  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

aria το milestone σου φαίνεται χάλια. Κάποιος σου δάγκωσε το μισό.

Κόρη δεν περιμένει ο andy ? Αντε με το καλό, να γίνουμε και συμπέθεροι !!!

----------


## aria

> aria το milestone σου φαίνεται χάλια. Κάποιος σου δάγκωσε το μισό.


???  :What..?:   :What..?:   :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> aria το milestone σου φαίνεται χάλια. Κάποιος σου δάγκωσε το μισό.
> 
> Κόρη δεν περιμένει ο andy ? Αντε με το καλό, να γίνουμε και συμπέθεροι !!!


To λες απο ζηλια επειδη ειναι το ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΚΟ και οχι club

εεεε??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Εντάξει μου φαίνεται εμένα το milestone της

----------


## A_gamer

> aria το milestone σου φαίνεται χάλια. Κάποιος σου δάγκωσε το μισό.


Ψεύτηηηηηη! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Μάλλον ο browser μπάζει νερά, τώρα το δείχνει κανονικό. 

Καλά ρε παιδιά, μην βαράτε, τι φταίω εγώ ?   :Sad:

----------


## aria

> Μάλλον ο browser μπάζει νερά, τώρα το δείχνει κανονικό. 
> 
> Καλά ρε παιδιά, μην βαράτε, τι φταίω εγώ ?


Μα τώρα το άλλαξα, έβαλα των 125.000  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Μα τώρα το άλλαξα, έβαλα των 125.000


το ροζάκι σου ταίριαζε καλύτερα  :Razz:

----------


## panosaoua

Τρίτη φωτό δεν παίρνει η υπογραφή; 

Μέχρι 2 είναι; Δεν μπορώ να βάλω το milestone.

----------


## aria

> Τρίτη φωτό δεν παίρνει η υπογραφή; 
> 
> Μέχρι 2 είναι; Δεν μπορώ να βάλω το milestone.


Φταίει μάλλον το user rank σου και δεν μπορείς ακόμα...  :Thinking: 

Σβήσε όλα τα άλλα και άσε σκορ και μάιλστοουν  :Crazy:

----------


## alexopth69

Αρια, έχεις το link δυνατότητες - user rank?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τρίτη φωτό δεν παίρνει η υπογραφή; 
> 
> Μέχρι 2 είναι; Δεν μπορώ να βάλω το milestone.


Όχι δυστυχώς τα όρια είναι για 2, αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς η υπογραφή σου είναι τελείως εκτός κανόνων λειτουργίας (συνδυσμός κειμένου με γραφικά κλπ) και θα πρέπει να την προσαρμόσεις  :Wink:

----------


## panosaoua

> Φταίει μάλλον το user rank σου και δεν μπορείς ακόμα...


είναι θέμα rank λες; 

εσύ μπορείς να βάλεις και τρίτη; 




> Σβήσε όλα τα άλλα και άσε σκορ και μάιλστοουν


Η όπερα δεν βγαίνει από εκεί  :Respekt:  :No no:

----------


## erateinos

:Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Αρια, έχεις το link δυνατότητες - user rank?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=15

Νάτο, αλλά δεν έχει λεπτομέρειες για τις υπογραφές, αυτές νομίζω φαίνονται στον Πίνακα ελέγχου, στην Επεξεργασία υπογραφής, κάτω-κάτω...  :Thinking:

----------


## panosaoua

> Όχι δυστυχώς τα όρια είναι για 2, αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς η υπογραφή σου είναι τελείως εκτός κανόνων λειτουργίας (συνδυσμός κειμένου με γραφικά κλπ) και θα πρέπει να την προσαρμόσεις


Δηλαδή και τώρα έχω πρόβλημα;  :Thinking:  Γιατί δεν μου λέει κάτι;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αρια, έχεις το link δυνατότητες - user rank?


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, ίσως την προσθέσω στο μέλλον ...  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δηλαδή και τώρα έχω πρόβλημα;  Γιατί δεν μου λέει κάτι;


Χαζο κομπιούτερ, τους ξεφεύγουν μερικά πράγματα ...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, ίσως την προσθέσω στο μέλλον ...


Και το λινκ που έδωσα παραπάνω τι είναι;;  :Thinking: 

Αλεξοοοπθ! Άλλο εννοούσες;;  :Thinking:

----------


## panosaoua

Τελικά έχουν και καλά τα χαζοκομπιούτερ.  :Smile: 

Μπράβο, μπράβο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> Και το λινκ που έδωσα παραπάνω τι είναι;; 
> 
> Αλεξοοοπθ! Άλλο εννοούσες;;


Οχι αυτό εννοούσα, thanx!

----------


## EvilHawk

Ααα καλά, όπου rank εγώ διάβαζα milestone ...  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

> Ααα καλά, όπου rank εγώ διάβαζα milestone ...


Αααα!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Τρίτη φωτό δεν παίρνει η υπογραφή; 
> 
> Μέχρι 2 είναι; Δεν μπορώ να βάλω το milestone.


Στους 2 τριτος δεν χωρει  :Whistle: 




> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, ίσως την προσθέσω στο μέλλον ...


να την προσθεσετε να την προσθεσετε να βαλω και την Σαμπάνια  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  _icon_

----------


## A_gamer

> Στους 2 τριτος δεν χωρει :whistle:
> 
> 
> 
> να την προσθεσετε να την προσθεσετε να βαλω και την Σαμπάνια :oneup::oneup: _icon_


Γιατί δεν κάνεις ό,τι κι εγώ; Δε χρειάζεται icon. (Το Sabayon εννοείς, έτσι;)

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατί δεν κάνεις ό,τι κι εγώ; Δε χρειάζεται icon. (Το Sabayon εννοείς, έτσι


Yes

γιατι μ' αρέσουν τα φρου φρου και τα παρδαλά  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές,  δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 

Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά

----------


## Iannis

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές,  δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 
> 
> Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά


 :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές,  δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 
> 
> Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά


ουδείς άσφαλτος  :Laughing:  [α ρε Λαίδη με τα ωραία σου!!]

----------


## erateinos

> 


περασμένα ξεχασμένα
 :Drunk: 

 :ROFL:  k_koulos

----------


## harris

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές,  δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 
> 
> Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά


Η κίνηση να αναγνωρίσεις δημόσια το λάθος σου και να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη είναι από μόνη της απόδειξη του ήθους σου Σπύρο!   :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :One thumb up: 

Άντε τώρα να ξαναρχίσει να διπλώνεις  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές, δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 
> 
> Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά


 
Δεν τρέχει τίποτα, άλλωστε η συγνώμη είναι η καλύτερη ένδειξη ήθους.

----------


## panosaoua

Το να ξεφύγεις μια φορά και να πεις μια κουβέντα παραπάνω είναι φυσιολογικό. 

Αυτά μέσα στην ζωή είναι. 

(Αλλωστε και το δικό μου αρχικό μήνυμα ίσως ήταν περισσότερο έντονο από ότι έπρεπε.)

Η ακεραιότητα του χαρακτήρα κάποιου φαίνεται, από το όταν αναγνωρίζει πότε ξέφυγε.

(Στην περίπτωση σου, ο χαρακτήρας σου φαίνεται και από την γενικότερη παρουσία σου.) 

Καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε και καλά διπλώματα.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την αντίδρασή μου πριν μερικές μερές,  δεν είμουν στα καλύτερα μου και λίγο απο εδώ λίγο απο εκεί αντέδρασα επιπόλαια 
> 
> Συγνώμη απο τα παιδιά


Κανένα πρόβλημα. :Smile: 




> ουδείς άσφαλτος  [α ρε Λαίδη με τα ωραία σου!!]


Κι όμως, ο Μπαμπινιώτης είχε πει (αν θυμάμαι καλά) πως στην ουσία είναι σωστό γραμματικά αυτό που είπε. :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

μα δεν είναι λάθος τυπικά και τεχνικά, εγώ μνημονεύω την Λαίδη, για το γεγονός οτι το είπε, όχι οτι είπε κάτι λάθος.... :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

Λοιπόν, πρώτο το μπλουζάκι της ομάδας μας. Το φόρεσα σήμερα που πήγα goodies για κάτι ...ψώνια.

aria συγχαρητήρια και many many many thanks, τελικά καλό μου είναι το XL (πωωω πωωω χόντρυνα)

<χαιρέκακος>Ελπίζω να με είδαν από άλλες ομάδες και να έσκασαν, αν και δεν πρόσεξα κανέναν να βγάζει καπνούς</χαιρέκακος>

----------


## aria

> Λοιπόν, πρώτο το μπλουζάκι της ομάδας μας. Το φόρεσα σήμερα που πήγα goodies για κάτι ...ψώνια.
> 
> aria συγχαρητήρια και many many many thanks, τελικά καλό μου είναι το XL (πωωω πωωω χόντρυνα)
> 
> <χαιρέκακος>Ελπίζω να με είδαν από άλλες ομάδες και να έσκασαν, αν και δεν πρόσεξα κανέναν να βγάζει καπνούς</χαιρέκακος>


 :Laughing:  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Τώρα τι θα ρωτήσω: υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει και σε φανελάκι για μωρό 16 μηνών ? Πρόκειται για τον νεαρότερο folder παγκοσμίως.

edit: Λοιπόν, έχω και μάρτυρα μια και ο gkats2002 μεέχει δει. Δεν είμαι χοντρός, το κόψιμο της συγκεκριμένης XL είναι μικρό. Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είμαι χοντρός, δεν είμαι χοντρός, δεν είμαι χοντρός. Λιγάκι εύσωμος μόνο! (όποιος γελάσει θα του κάψω το τροφοδοτικό)

----------


## A_gamer

> Τώρα τι θα ρωτήσω: υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει και σε φανελάκι για μωρό 16 μηνών ? Πρόκειται για τον νεαρότερο folder παγκοσμίως.
> 
> edit: Λοιπόν, έχω και μάρτυρα μια και ο gkats2002 μεέχει δει. Δεν είμαι χοντρός, το κόψιμο της συγκεκριμένης XL είναι μικρό. Επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είμαι χοντρός, δεν είμαι χοντρός, δεν είμαι χοντρός. Λιγάκι εύσωμος μόνο! (όποιος γελάσει θα του κάψω το τροφοδοτικό)


Εντάξει Ob&#233;lix, πάμε για αγριογούρουνα τώρα. :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Σε ποιόν  ανήκει αυτό??   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
Το quiz της ημέρας.

Μια μικρή βοήθεια : είναι στους 1-100

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία Γιάννη το ποιανού είναι, δεν πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει καν, η συμμετοχή είναι εθελοντική ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Δυστυχώς είναι πολλοί Γιάννη. Δυστυχώς. Αλήθεια ο andymen πού είναι ? Εγώ έλεγα πως αποκλείεται να παραδώσει τα όπλα έτσι εύκολα.

Ναι αλλά όταν εγκαταλείπεις την ομάδα, οι υπόλοιποι πονάνε Αντώνη  :Wink: . Σαφώς και η συμμετοχή είναι εθελοντική, αλλά η πλήρης εγκατάλειψη?  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Δεν έχει καμία σημασία Γιάννη το ποιανού είναι, δεν πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει καν, η συμμετοχή είναι εθελοντική ...


 Εγω θα πιάσω βούρδουλα σαν γνήσιος δημοκράτης ΟΕΟ :Smile: 




> Δυστυχώς είναι πολλοί Γιάννη. Δυστυχώς. Αλήθεια ο andymen πού είναι ? Εγώ έλεγα πως αποκλείεται να παραδώσει τα όπλα έτσι εύκολα.
> 
> Ναι αλλά όταν εγκαταλείπεις την ομάδα, οι υπόλοιποι πονάνε Αντώνη . Σαφώς και η συμμετοχή είναι εθελοντική, αλλά η πλήρης εγκατάλειψη?


2η βοηθεια
.... aria παρ του πίσω το μπλουζάκι  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Πάντα έτσι ήταν παιδιά, εγώ θεωρώ τιμητική συμμετοχή όλους τους χρήστες ακόμα και με το 1 μοναδικό wu, μου αρκεί αυτό ...

----------


## Hengeo

Συμφωνώ με τον EvilHawk, όποιος θέλει και μπορεί συμμετέχει, τόσο απλά!  :Wink: 

Νικαετέ από ότι θυμάμαι ο andymen περίμενε γεννητούρια, λογικά θα είναι σε κανένα μαιευτήριο τώρα  :Smile: 

sdikr αξίζεις όντως συγχαρητήρια για το θάρρος να αναγνωρίσεις δημόσια το λάθος σού!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Παιδες μια πλακιτσα κάνω  :Smile: 

Μην επιχειρηματολογείτε για τα αυτονόητα 

Ο andy θα ειναι όντως στο μαιευτήριο  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγω θα πιάσω βούρδουλα σαν γνήσιος δημοκράτης ΟΕΟ
> 
> 
> 
> 2η βοηθεια
> .... aria παρ του πίσω το μπλουζάκι


Άλλη βοήθεια; Έχει μάτια; Έχει κέρατα; :Razz: 

Υ.Γ. Εννοείς σαν γνήσιος νεοδημοκράτης "πραίτωρ". :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ βλέπω λίγο διαφορετικά το team spirit, αλλά δεν θα επιμείνω, γιατί αυτό που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι το project είναι εθελοντικό 100%. Απλά βλέποντας τις δυνατότητες που έχει η ομάδα, στενοχωριέμαι. Σαφώς και δεν μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις κανέναν είναι crystal clear. 

Δεν πειράζει όμως είμαστε αισιόδοξοι, σε λίγο με το καλό θα έχουμε ένα ακόμα νέο μέλος. Άντε με το καλό andy !!!

----------


## Iannis

> Υ.Γ. Εννοείς σαν γνήσιος νεοδημοκράτης "πραίτωρ".


ωχ ωχ κάτσε να  κουνήσω απο την καρεκλα 
βραδιατικα..

και εγω ειμαι αισιόδοξος Εχω πει οτι θα πάμε για τις 100.000

----------


## EvilHawk

To σίγουρο είναι οτι θα είμαστε στην πρώτη 50άδα και θα ανεβαίνουμε συνεχώς και χωρίς να μας απειλεί σοβαρά καμία ομάδα.

----------


## A_gamer

> To σίγουρο είναι οτι θα είμαστε στην πρώτη 50άδα και θα ανεβαίνουμε συνεχώς και χωρίς να μας απειλεί σοβαρά καμία ομάδα.


Εκτός αν προκύψει κάποια νέα ομάδα-οδοστρωτήρας. (Εννοώ είτε να ιδρυθεί καινούρια, είτε να ανανεωθεί κάποια ήδη υπάρχουσα, το δεύτερο βέβαια είναι πολύ χλωμό.)

----------


## alexopth69

Φίλοι μου, φεύγω από Δευτέρα για διακοπές και δε θα έχω προσβαση σε PC. Ο C2D του σπιτιού θα κλείσει (Γιάννη δε γίνεται αλλιώς  :Smile:  ) και απόδοσή μου θα πέσει. Οι servers θα συνεχίσουν ανοιχτοί, αλλά χωρίς ντάντεμα. Για τη μετάφραση είμαι μέσα οτι κι αν μου δώσετε. 
Νομίζω οτι η ομάδα δε θα πληγεί σημαντικά μιας και είδα εχθές τους συνήθεις ύποπτους να έχουν ανεβάσει απόδοση στο Θεό.

----------


## Νικαετός

Να περάσεις τέλεια !!

----------


## vagskarm

alexopth69 να περάσεις καλά, άντε κι εγώ μια βδομαδούλα ακόμη...

----------


## alexopth69

Thanx παίδες. CU

----------


## aria

alexopth να περάσεις καταπληκτικά!  Καλά μπάνια και καλή ξεκούραση  :Wink: 

Πόσο καιρό θα λείψεις; Δυο βδομάδες;  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Φίλοι μου, φεύγω από Δευτέρα για διακοπές και δε θα έχω προσβαση σε PC. Ο C2D του σπιτιού θα κλείσει (Γιάννη δε γίνεται αλλιώς  ) και απόδοσή μου θα πέσει. Οι servers θα συνεχίσουν ανοιχτοί, αλλά χωρίς ντάντεμα. Για τη μετάφραση είμαι μέσα οτι κι αν μου δώσετε. 
> Νομίζω οτι η ομάδα δε θα πληγεί σημαντικά μιας και είδα εχθές τους συνήθεις ύποπτους να έχουν ανεβάσει απόδοση στο Θεό.



Ε παλικαρι

Κανε και για μας καμια βουτιά

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Thanx σε όλους. Μια εβδομάδα χωρις τεχνολογία καθόλου και μερικές μέρες μετά ξεκούραση με τεχνολογία (στο εξοχικό). Θα ρίξω πολλές βουτιές...!

----------


## A_gamer

Καλές διακοπές!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gkats2002

Άντε, καλή ξεκούραση και από εμένα, θα μείνουμε εμείς πίσω να προσφέρουμε ότι μπορούμε.
 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

καλά να περάσεις  :One thumb up: 
όταν κανείς βουτιά για μας,  κανε την σε παρακαλώ σε χλιαρά νερά και να μην έχει τσούχτρες  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> καλά να περάσεις 
> όταν κανείς βουτιά για μας,  κανε την σε παρακαλώ σε χλιαρά νερά και να μην έχει τσούχτρες


Άντε ζήλεψα, την κάνω για μπανάκι, πολύ ζέστα σήμερα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> καλά να περάσεις 
> όταν κανείς βουτιά για μας,  κανε την σε παρακαλώ σε χλιαρά νερά και να μην έχει τσούχτρες


Αλλά τις δικές του ας τις κάνει σε παγωμένα νερά γεμάτα με τσούχτρες, εεε; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μπράβο βρε Ερατεινέ! :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Αλλά τις δικές του ας τις κάνει σε παγωμένα νερά γεμάτα με τσούχτρες, εεε;
> Μπράβο βρε Ερατεινέ!


για τις δικές του κάνει μόνος του την επιλογή  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλές διακοπές σε όσους φεύγουν!  :One thumb up:

----------


## avpap

Με P4 Prescot μπορώ να προσφέρω  στην ομάδα?

----------


## vagskarm

Και βέβαια μπορείς, ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι αν θέλεις εσύ να προσφέρεις. Αν έχεις και HT μπορείς να βάλεις δύο απλές κονσόλες.

----------


## civil

> Με P4 Prescot μπορώ να προσφέρω  στην ομάδα?


Φυσικά κι εγω με Prescot ειμαι αλλά.... αν εχεις καποια εξτρα χρηματα αγοραζεις και καρτα γραφικών με chip της ΑΤΙ πχ.
x1950pro, x1950xt και βαζεις ΚΑΙ αυτη στο folding, και σου μενει και η δυνατη καρτα για κανα ζορικο παιχνιδι μελοντικά.
Εγω αυτο εκανα επειδη μονο με το HT δεν τελειωνα οσες ηθελα.
 :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

λέω να δώσω μια βδομάδα άδεια σε έμενα και το pc μου  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		έχετε σοβαρέψει τώρα τελευταία και δεν σας αντέχω  :Razz: 



 :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> λέω να δώσω μια βδομάδα άδεια σε έμενα και το pc μου 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		έχετε σοβαρέψει τώρα τελευταία και δεν σας αντέχω


*ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕ...;* :Whip:   :Whip: 
*ΑΔΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΙ;*  :Whip:  *ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΕΙ;*  :Whip: ** 
*ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!* :Gun:   :2Guns:   :Rifle:   :Shoot: 
 :Dwarf: :  :Dwarf: :  :Censored:   :Rant:

----------


## erateinos

> *ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕ...;* 
> *ΑΔΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΙ;*  *ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΨΕΙ;* ** 
> *ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!*   
> : :


καλά μέχρι τι ώρα θα είσαι στο σπίτι να σου τα φέρω?  :Whistle: 
 :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμμ, απαγορεύονται οι απενεργοποιήσεις... 
a_gamer, μπαλαντέζες είπαμε έχεις? Σου φέρνω καμμιά δεκαριά για τις διακοπές.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> a_gamer, μπαλαντέζες είπαμε έχεις? Σου φέρνω καμμιά δεκαριά για τις διακοπές.


Μαζί με τον υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ!  :Crazy:   :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Νίκο και Χάρη   :One thumb up: 


και επειδή είμαι καλός μαζί σου A_gamer θα σε αφήσω να αλλάξεις το ID  :Razz: 
σε μια βδομάδα θα έχεις το λιγότερο 50000 ποντάκια (από τα 10-15 pc που θα προσέχεις)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νίκο και Χάρη  
> 
> 
> και επειδή είμαι καλός μαζί σου A_gamer θα σε αφήσω να αλλάξεις το ID 
> σε μια βδομάδα θα έχεις το λιγότερο 50000 ποντάκια (από τα 10-15 pc που θα προσέχεις)


50.000 από τα δικά μου μόνο LOL...

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν τα φέρνεις από εδώ που έχω βιοτεχνική εγκατάσταση ρεύματος, κλιματιζόμενο χώρο και πλησιάζει επικίνδυνα ο γιατρός ?  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ο γιατρός είναι παλαβός... είναι ικανός να πάει να αγοράσει 7-8 οχταπύρηνα LOL ... 

Το όργιο είναι πως έχω τον τετραπύρηνο με 1,5 Τερα σκληρούς επάνω και μόνο foldάρει και εγώ δουλεύω σε έναν ταπεινό Ε 6300...και ο τετρα, είναι σε άλλο δίκτυο και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω να δω πως θα αξιοποιήσω τους σκληρούς του σε linux...LOL

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

θα πάει και ο Γιάννης διακοπές  :Razz: 
που διάβαζα ότι υπάρχει μια φάρμα για folding ?  :Thinking: 
στο Μαρκόπουλο η στην Ηλιούπολη ?  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:   :Crazy: 



Off Topic


		πάει λιποθύμησε από την χαρά του  :Medic:   :Nurse:

----------


## A_gamer

Πότε προλάβατε και ποστάρατε τόσα μηνύματα βρε;  :Blink: 
45 λεπτάκια έλειψα για μετάφραση και φαΐ και κοίτα τι έγινε!




> στο Μαρκόπουλο η στην Ηλιούπολη ?


Φέρε εσύ τα δικά σου στο Μαρκόπουλο, σε εμένα, και βλέπουμε. :Laughing: 
Έχω μεγάλη αυλή και ταράτσα, θα στήσω τρεις φάρμες. :Twisted Evil: 

Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω οι υπολογιστές να έχουν όλοι κάρτα Gigabit Ethernet, αλλιώς... :Hammer:   :Chair:

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν τα φέρνεις από εδώ που έχω βιοτεχνική εγκατάσταση ρεύματος, κλιματιζόμενο χώρο και πλησιάζει επικίνδυνα ο γιατρός ?


νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά  :Smile: 
ο A_gamer θα τα έχει ελευθέρας βοσκής  :Razz: 




Off Topic



μεγαλωμένα με Αυστριακή κουβερνάντα, το πιάνο τους, τα Γαλλικά, τα Ιταλικά τους  τι νομίζεις ότι είναι, τίποτα αλανιάρικα pc ?  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά 
> ο A_gamer θα τα έχει ελευθέρας βοσκής 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Θα τα βάλω κάτω από τέντες βρε!
Πιο καλά είναι έξω, παρά μέσα σε κτίριο, ακόμη κι αν έχει κλιματισμό. :RTFM: 

Δε μου απάντησες όμως, έχεις κάρτες Gigabit Ethernet σε όλα; :Crazy: 
Αν όχι, ας τα πάρει ο EvilHawk, ή τουλάχιστον να πάρει αυτά που έχουν τις κατοστάρες κάρτες δικτύου. :No no:

----------


## erateinos

> Δε μου απάντησες όμως, έχεις κάρτες Gigabit Ethernet σε όλα;
> Αν όχι, ας τα πάρει ο EvilHawk


έχουν κάρτες  Ethernet   :Wink:  και για ασύρματο δίκτυο  :Razz:  (διαλέξτε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
αλλά αφού κάνεις τον δύσκολο θα τα πάω κοντά στην γειτονιά μου  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> έχουν κάρτες  Ethernet   και για ασύρματο δίκτυο  (διαλέξτε  )
> αλλά αφού κάνεις τον δύσκολο θα τα πάω κοντά στην γειτονιά μου


Βρε αθεόφοβε, χωρίς Gigabit σύνδεση πώς θα κάνω ένα αξιοπρεπές κλ@στερ; :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Τι πίνετε και δεν μας δίνετε;;;  :Thinking: 

Ε ρε τι σας κάνει η Αθήνα . . . Άιντε, βουρ όλοι για διακοπές πριν χάσετε κι αυτό που σας απέμεινε!
 :Superman:   :Superman:   :Superman:

----------


## mkpk

προσωπικα για μενα τελος οι διακοπες....

πρεπει να προσεχω τα μωρα μου...

μπηκε απο εχθες και ο Q6600 και παμε για τρελα PPD..
καλες διακοπες σε ολους παιδια.. εγω θα ψηθω με τους πυρηνες μου.. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

@mkpk καλοδούλευτος !!!  :Smile: 
στις διακοπές μου θα πιω δυο μπύρες στην υγειά σου για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
μια και είμαστε και  :Offtopic:  δεν γράφετε και για  custom υδρόψυξη  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

Βρε αιρετικέ, τι ώρα είναι αυτή;  :No no:   :Yawn: 

Καληνύχτα σε όλους!

----------


## erateinos

> Βρε αιρετικέ, τι ώρα είναι αυτή;  
> 
> Καληνύχτα σε όλους!


καλή ξεκούραση  :Smile: 
τώρα γύρισα το μικρό Πακιστανό από δουλιά  :Embarassed: 
άλλη μια αύριο πρωί και μετά 5 μέρες μπάνια  :Razz:   :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει κλειστό από 16 έως 21 τον μήνα Ιούλιο για τα μπάνια του λαού, τον Αύγουστο βλέπουμε  :Razz:   :Laughing: 



 :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

Πρέπει να έχουν πρόβλημα τα στατιστικά πάλι.. Έχω στείλει από τις 1-2 τα ξημερώματα μία 1760 και δεν έχει περαστεί πουθενά (ούτε εδώ ούτε στο stanford).. Αν κρίνω από την μεγάλη πτώση στους σημερινούς πόντους γενικά πρέπει να είναι γενικευμένο το πρόβλημα..

----------


## aria

> Πρέπει να έχουν πρόβλημα τα στατιστικά πάλι.. Έχω στείλει από τις 1-2 τα ξημερώματα μία 1760 και δεν έχει περαστεί πουθενά (ούτε εδώ ούτε στο stanford).. Αν κρίνω από την μεγάλη πτώση στους σημερινούς πόντους γενικά πρέπει να είναι γενικευμένο το πρόβλημα..


Μια απ' τα ίδια... μία 1760 και δύο του πσ3 δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί από χθες  :Sad:

----------


## Νικαετός

Όλα θα εμφανιστούν μην ανησυχείτε. 

Δύο απορίες : 

1. Μάθαμε τίποτα για τον ευτυχή χαζομπαμπά Andymen, μέρες έχουμε να ακούσουμε νέα του και ανησυχώ.

2. Κάποιος παραπάνω μίλησε για custom υδρόψυξη. Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα και κυρίως αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για ψύξη με φρέον. 

Πάμε για τρελλά O/C .  :Wink: 

P.S. : Κορίτσια, αυτό το είδατε ?? http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...me-qx6850.html 

Άντε γιατρέ, όποτε μπεις, σου βρήκα τον νέο επεξεργαστή σου. (Τα πλακάκια είπες τα τελείωσες  :Razz: )

----------


## aria

Από http://forum.folding-community.org/ :

_We've noticed a problem with the stats update today and we're working to resolve the problem. It's Saturday, so we have a lighter workforce around, so it may wait until Monday (but I think we can get it done before then).

Related pages (eg serverstats pages) have also been affected, but they should be fixed automatically on their next update._

Για να δούμε...

----------


## Iannis

> Όλα θα εμφανιστούν μην ανησυχείτε. 
> 
> Δύο απορίες : 
> 
> 1. Μάθαμε τίποτα για τον ευτυχή χαζομπαμπά Andymen, μέρες έχουμε να ακούσουμε νέα του και ανησυχώ.
> 
> 2. Κάποιος παραπάνω μίλησε για custom υδρόψυξη. Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα και κυρίως αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για ψύξη με φρέον. 
> 
> Πάμε για τρελλά O/C . 
> ...


Εδω απλα πηγμένοι 

 Για υδροψυξη θα φτιαξω οδηγο εσεις απλα να εχετε

τα παρακάτω η κατι αντίστοιχο 

1- Block  by 11  (50 €)
2- Eheim 1250   (65)
3-Τριπλό radiator (70)
4- σωλήνα 1/2 ιντσα Tigon (οχι αλφαδολάστιχο)  (10)
5- 3 ήσυχα 12αρια φαν  (15-30)
6- Tank δοχείο πλήρωσης υγρού  (προαιρετικό)

Νικόλα αυτο για σενα :  http://www.hothardware.com/articles/...QX6850/?page=2



PS. *6 και σήμερα..*....... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## mkpk

Καλος ο 6850 αλλα θα ερθει στην ελλαδα σχεδον κατοπιν εορτης οπως ηρθε και ο qx6800....
Ghz battle...
nothing new....(βεβαια ισως τσιμπισω εναν :Razz:  )

η πραγματικη αλλαγει θα γινει με τους nehalem απο πλευρα ιντελ (2008)

----------


## A_gamer

Να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τους Barcelona.
Βέβαια θα χρειαστεί λίγο "σπρώξιμο" για να μην τους βγάλει πολύ αργά η AMD, αλλά ίσως να έρθει με τη μορφή έμμεσης οικονομικής βοήθειας (από τη συνήθη ύποπτο).

----------


## Iannis

> Να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τους Barcelona.
> Βέβαια θα χρειαστεί λίγο "σπρώξιμο" για να μην τους βγάλει πολύ αργά η AMD, αλλά ίσως να έρθει με τη μορφή έμμεσης οικονομικής βοήθειας (από τη συνήθη ύποπτο).



Ασε τους Barcelona και την Τσέλση   μη σε πιασω απο το αυτι οεο

* Last 7 Days Production : 292*

γιατιιιιι  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Η επιστροφή του μπαμπούλα   :Razz:  :Razz: 

ασχετο   Παιδιά εμεινε τίποτα ακαυτο να παρω ενα μπιτόνι να έρθω???

Ξεφτίλες

----------


## Hengeo

> 1. Μάθαμε τίποτα για τον ευτυχή χαζομπαμπά Andymen, μέρες έχουμε να ακούσουμε νέα του και ανησυχώ.


Για να πω την αλήθεια και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ, παραείναι πολλές οι μέρες που έχε χαθεί. Ή τον συνεπήρε τόσο πολύ που δεν έχει μυαλό για τίποτα άλλο ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά..  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> θα πάει και ο Γιάννης διακοπές



θα το ήθελες ε??  

Πουθενά δεν παω 

Αντε μπαγάσα
Εγινες αιωνόβιος  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Ο αιρετικός μας δουλεύει . . .  :Crazy:  μας είπε τάχα'μ' ότι θα κλείσει τα πισιά αλλά η παραγωγή απ' ό,τι βλέπω συνεχίζεται . . .  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ασε τους Barcelona και την Τσέλση   μη σε πιασω απο το αυτι οεο
> 
> * Last 7 Days Production : 292*
> 
> γιατιιιιι 
> 
> Η επιστροφή του μπαμπούλα  
> 
> ασχετο   Παιδιά εμεινε τίποτα ακαυτο να παρω ενα μπιτόνι να έρθω???
> ...


Δε φταίω εγώ, την έχω τελειώσει, αλλά δε μου υπολογίζεται από το Stanford.
Αλήθεια. :Innocent:

----------


## A_gamer

Να και το Log:

*Spoiler:*




			[05:45:41] 
[05:45:41] *------------------------------*
[05:45:41] Folding@Home Gromacs 3.3 Core
[05:45:41] Version 1.92 (April 17, 2007)
[05:45:41] 
[05:45:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[05:45:41] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[05:45:41] - Not checking prior termination.
[05:45:55] - Expanded 3949222 -> 21210245 (decompressed 537.0 percent)
[05:45:59] 
[05:45:59] Project: 2614 (Run 0, Clone 66, Gen 28)
[05:45:59] 
[05:46:00] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[05:46:00] Entering M.D.
[05:46:25] (Starting from checkpoint)
[05:46:25] Protein: LIPID ONLY
[05:46:25] Writing local files
[05:46:25] Completed 81990 out of 125000 steps  (65)
[05:46:35] Extra SSE boost OK.
[05:58:25] Writing local files
[05:58:27] Completed 82500 out of 125000 steps  (66 percent)
[06:16:31] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[06:26:03] Writing local files
[06:26:03] Completed 83750 out of 125000 steps  (67 percent)
[06:44:08] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[06:54:40] Writing local files
[06:54:41] Completed 85000 out of 125000 steps  (68 percent)
[07:12:43] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[07:22:50] Writing local files
[07:22:50] Completed 86250 out of 125000 steps  (69 percent)
[07:40:56] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[07:50:44] Writing local files
[07:50:45] Completed 87500 out of 125000 steps  (70 percent)
[08:08:46] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[08:18:33] Writing local files
[08:18:34] Completed 88750 out of 125000 steps  (71 percent)
[08:36:35] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[08:44:25] Writing local files
[08:44:25] Completed 90000 out of 125000 steps  (72 percent)
[09:02:26] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[09:10:13] Writing local files
[09:10:14] Completed 91250 out of 125000 steps  (73 percent)
[09:28:15] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[09:36:27] Writing local files
[09:36:28] Completed 92500 out of 125000 steps  (74 percent)
[09:54:29] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[10:04:20] Writing local files
[10:04:21] Completed 93750 out of 125000 steps  (75 percent)
[10:22:22] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[10:30:54] Writing local files
[10:30:55] Completed 95000 out of 125000 steps  (76 percent)
[10:48:56] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[10:58:40] Writing local files
[10:58:41] Completed 96250 out of 125000 steps  (77 percent)
[11:16:43] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[11:25:44] Writing local files
[11:25:45] Completed 97500 out of 125000 steps  (78 percent)
[11:43:49] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[11:45:40] - Autosending finished units...
[11:45:40] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:45:40] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:45:40] - Autosend completed
[11:53:51] Writing local files
[11:53:52] Completed 98750 out of 125000 steps  (79 percent)
[12:11:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[12:22:17] Writing local files
[12:22:20] Completed 100000 out of 125000 steps  (80 percent)
[12:40:21] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[12:50:32] Writing local files
[12:50:47] Completed 101250 out of 125000 steps  (81 percent)
[13:08:51] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[13:16:54] Writing local files
[13:16:54] Completed 102500 out of 125000 steps  (82 percent)
[13:34:57] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[13:45:06] Writing local files
[13:45:07] Completed 103750 out of 125000 steps  (83 percent)
[14:03:11] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[14:13:50] Writing local files
[14:13:51] Completed 105000 out of 125000 steps  (84 percent)
[14:31:53] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[14:40:12] Writing local files
[14:40:12] Completed 106250 out of 125000 steps  (85 percent)
[14:58:14] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[15:06:22] Writing local files
[15:06:22] Completed 107500 out of 125000 steps  (86 percent)
[15:24:23] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[15:32:22] Writing local files
[15:32:22] Completed 108750 out of 125000 steps  (87 percent)
[15:50:24] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[15:58:58] Writing local files
[15:58:58] Completed 110000 out of 125000 steps  (88 percent)
[16:16:58] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[16:24:53] Writing local files
[16:24:54] Completed 111250 out of 125000 steps  (89 percent)
[16:42:56] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[16:52:16] Writing local files
[16:52:17] Completed 112500 out of 125000 steps  (90 percent)
[17:10:18] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:19:11] Writing local files
[17:19:11] Completed 113750 out of 125000 steps  (91 percent)
[17:37:13] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:45:40] - Autosending finished units...
[17:45:40] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:45:40] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:45:40] - Autosend completed
[17:47:29] Writing local files
[17:47:29] Completed 115000 out of 125000 steps  (92 percent)
[18:05:30] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:15:54] Writing local files
[18:15:55] Completed 116250 out of 125000 steps  (93 percent)
[18:33:57] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:44:11] Writing local files
[18:44:12] Completed 117500 out of 125000 steps  (94 percent)
[19:02:14] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[19:10:13] Writing local files
[19:10:13] Completed 118750 out of 125000 steps  (95 percent)
[19:28:14] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[19:36:16] Writing local files
[19:36:18] Completed 120000 out of 125000 steps  (96 percent)
[19:54:18] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:02:38] Writing local files
[20:02:38] Completed 121250 out of 125000 steps  (97 percent)
[20:20:39] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:30:55] Writing local files
[20:30:56] Completed 122500 out of 125000 steps  (98 percent)
[20:48:56] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:58:09] Writing local files
[20:58:09] Completed 123750 out of 125000 steps  (99 percent)
[21:16:11] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[21:25:57] Writing local files
[21:25:58] Completed 125000 out of 125000 steps  (100 percent)
[21:26:00] Writing final coordinates.
[21:26:07] Past main M.D. loop
[21:27:08] 
*[21:27:08] Finished Work Unit:*
[21:27:08] - Reading up to 3582768 from "work/wudata_01.arc": Read 3582768
[21:27:08] - Reading up to 45393480 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 45393480
[21:27:09] goefile size: 0
[21:27:09] logfile size: 206996
[21:27:09] Leaving Run
[21:27:13] - Writing 49275232 bytes of core data to disk...
[21:28:32] Done: 49274720 -> 49053765 (compressed to 12.3 percent)
[21:28:33]   ... Done.
[21:28:36] - Shutting down core
[21:28:36] 
*[21:28:36] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[21:28:38] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[21:28:38] Unit 1 finished with 91 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[21:28:38] Updated performance fraction: 0.902524
[21:28:38] Sending work to server*


*[21:28:38] + Attempting to send results
[21:28:38] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[21:28:38]   (Read 49054277 bytes from disk)
[21:28:38] Connecting to http://171.64.65.65:8080/
[22:04:43] Posted data.
[22:04:44] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~22 kB/s
[22:04:46] - Averaged speed for that direction ~17 kB/s
[22:04:46] + Results successfully sent
[22:04:46] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[22:04:46] + Number of Units Completed: 20*

[22:04:51] Trying to send all finished work units
[22:04:51] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[22:04:51] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[22:04:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:04:51] - Will indicate memory of 511 MB
[22:04:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:04:51] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[22:04:53] Posted data.
[22:04:53] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.65).
[22:04:53] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[22:04:53] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:04:53] Connecting to http://171.64.65.65:8080/
[22:04:58] Posted data.
[22:04:58] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 3692177)
[22:05:54] - Downloaded at ~64 kB/s
[22:05:54] - Averaged speed for that direction ~81 kB/s
[22:05:54] + Received work.
[22:05:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[22:05:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[22:05:54] + Closed connections
[22:05:54] 
[22:05:54] + Processing work unit
[22:05:54] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[22:05:54] Core found.
[22:05:54] Working on Unit 02 [*July 14* 22:05:54]
[22:05:54] + Working ...
[22:05:54] - Calling 'FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 02 -priority 96 -checkpoint 18 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 524 -version 504'

----------


## A_gamer

Λοιπόν, έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα; (Συγγνώμη για το triple posting.)
Αρχίζω να αμφισβητώ αυτό που είπε ο Νικαετός.



> Όλα θα εμφανιστούν μην ανησυχείτε.

----------


## Hengeo

Και εμένα μία 1760 παραμένει άφαντη  :What..?:

----------


## Iannis

To ιδιο έπαθε και η aria

----------


## A_gamer

Τουλάχιστον παίρνω συνέχεια αυτές που έχουν το καλύτερο cost efficiency, τις 292άρες. :Cool:

----------


## Iannis

εφυγε και το ...soon απο τη sig   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> εφυγε και το ...soon απο τη sig


Άσε γιατρέ, μέχρι τη Θεσ/νίκη το καταλάβανε!!! Έγινε σεισμός μιλάμε!  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Razz: 

 :Respekt:  Άντε και στο μύριο  :Wink:   :Clap:

----------


## Iannis

thanks κορίτσι

και στα δικά σας    :Smile:

----------


## harris

> και στα δικά σας


Ναι ναι, τώρα έρχεται! Πάω να πάρω 15-20 διπλοπυρηνα και βάλε κι έρχομαι!  :Whistle:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

o υπογραφόμενος, ανέβηκε κάποιες θέσεις,και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος.
Με τέτοια ζέστη, το καίω το μοτέρ, αλλά δε μασάει!

άντε γερά!

----------


## Iannis

> o υπογραφόμενος, ανέβηκε κάποιες θέσεις,και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος.
> Με τέτοια ζέστη, το καίω το μοτέρ, αλλά δε μασάει!
> 
> άντε γερά!


Εύγε παλικάρι
Αντε να βάλουμε στη σβούρα και τους υπόλοιπους μονδερατοες amdinistratores κλπ :Smile: 

PS . Βάλτε και γραναζακι αγαπητέ  :Smile:

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά!
Παρακαλώ, η κορυφή να αρχίσει να ανησυχεί....  :Razz: 
Ούτε γρανάζι ούτε τίποτα. Ξεροσφύρι θα τη βγάλω...  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Σε Powerpc διπλώνεις ή Intel;

----------


## kadronarxis

Σε intel φίλε alex

----------


## erateinos

> Αντε μπαγάσα
> Εγινες αιωνόβιος


με όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις  :Smile: 
έχω καλό δάσκαλο  :Respekt: 
άντε και πολυεκατομμυριούχος αιρετικέ δάσκαλε !!!  :One thumb up: 




> Ο αιρετικός μας δουλεύει . . .  μας είπε τάχα'μ' ότι θα κλείσει τα πισιά αλλά η παραγωγή απ' ό,τι βλέπω συνεχίζεται . . .


αγαπητή μου απλά ξέχασα να τα κλείσω  :Razz:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> με όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις 
> έχω καλό δάσκαλο 
> άντε και πολυεκατομμυριούχος αιρετικέ δάσκαλε !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> αγαπητή μου απλά ξέχασα να τα κλείσω


Σφαίρα πας, σφαίρα! :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Σφαίρα πας, σφαίρα!


A_gamer  :Smile: 

είναι το νέο μου αντικλεπτικό  :Razz: 
αφήνω ανοιχτά τα pc όταν λείπω και δεν μπαίνεις κανείς μέσα  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> A_gamer 
> 
> είναι το νέο μου αντικλεπτικό 
> αφήνω ανοιχτά τα pc όταν λείπω και δεν μπαίνεις κανείς μέσα


Ορίστε;  :What..?: 

Μα ποιος λογικός adslgr-διαρρήκτης θα επηρεαστεί από κάτι τέτοιο; :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Ορίστε; 
> 
> Μα ποιος λογικός adslgr-διαρρήκτης θα επηρεαστεί από κάτι τέτοιο;


Εννοεί προφανώς ότι κάνουν τόσο θόρυβο τα πισιά που σου λέει ο κλέφτης μέσα έχει κόσμο και μάλιστα τρελλούς, κυκλοφορούν με τα ΧΤ μες στο σπίτι, ας την κάνω με ελαφρά!  :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Μόλις κατέβασα αναγκαστικά διακόπτη μην πάθει καμμιά ζημιά η cpu.. Κολημμένη στους 40 η θερμοκρασία έξω, 30 βαθμοί στο δωμάτιο με κλιματιστικό και η cpu έφτασε στους 75oC!!!  :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

> Μόλις κατέβασα αναγκαστικά διακόπτη μην πάθει καμμιά ζημιά η cpu.. Κολημμένη στους 40 η θερμοκρασία έξω, 30 βαθμοί στο δωμάτιο με κλιματιστικό και η cpu έφτασε στους 75oC!!!



Τι ειναι prescot?

Πραμα δεν παθαίνουν μη τους φοβάσαι :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Δεν ξέρω ανησύχησα που είδα την θερμοκρασία πρώτη φορά τόσο ψηλά.. Τώρα που έπεσαν οι εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες το ξαναέβαλα, για τις 100000 ρε γμτ  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		πάρε πάρε  :Wink: 
έλα τα φτηνά τετραπύρινα  :One thumb up: 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

Q6600   αυτον

οτι λεει το παλικαρι πριν το ποστ μου
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...29#post1325129

σηπερα πηρα 3 WDMybook 250GB απο multirama 39 euro εκαστος

Πλαισιο και multirama Ξεστοκαρουν αβερταααα

Asus Comando την πληρωσα πριν 4 μηνες 240  χθες στο πλαισιο 120

----------


## erateinos

> Εδω απλα πηγμένοι 
> 
>  Για υδροψυξη θα φτιαξω οδηγο εσεις απλα να εχετε
> 
> τα παρακάτω η κατι αντίστοιχο 
> 
> 1- Block  by 11  (50 €)
> 2- Eheim 1250   (65)
> 3-Τριπλό radiator (70)
> ...


αιρετικέ δάσκαλε  :Worthy:   :Respekt: 
από που τα αγοράζουμε αυτά που έγραψες?
το how-to πότε θα το δούμε?  :Smile: 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> αιρετικέ δάσκαλε  
> από που τα αγοράζουμε αυτά που έγραψες?
> το how-to πότε θα το δούμε?


Αχου, αυτό πήγε διακοπές και γύρισε με άγριες διαθέσεις... Σαν πολλές ερωτήσεις δεν κάνετε;;; Μια για τετραπύρηνο, τώρα για ψύξεις...  :Thinking: 

Ξέρασέ τα όλα σκουλήκι, θα κάνεις ντου από παντού;; Να κανονίσομε την πορεία μας...  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Αχου, αυτό πήγε διακοπές και γύρισε με άγριες διαθέσεις... Σαν πολλές ερωτήσεις δεν κάνετε;;; Μια για τετραπύρηνο, τώρα για ψύξεις... 
> 
> Ξέρασέ τα όλα σκουλήκι, θα κάνεις ντου από παντού;; Να κανονίσομε την πορεία μας...


μην ανησυχείτε γλυκιά και αιθερία ύπαρξη  :Smile: 


Off Topic


		(Μήτσο μην διαβάσεις αυτό το πόστ  :Razz:  )
	

δεν κινδυνεύετε από εμένα  :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		ότι και να γίνει δεν θα σας προσπεράσω  :Wink: 


εδώ θα βάλουμε και άλλους στο κόλπο  :Wink: 
SMP κονσόλα έχετε? το κόκκινο γραναζάκι το βλέπετε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## aria

> εδώ θα βάλουμε και άλλους στο κόλπο 
> SMP κονσόλα έχετε? το κόκκινο γραναζάκι το βλέπετε?


Ααα.. πήγες εκεί μακριά στο εξωτερικό και μάζεψες κορίτσ... εμ, κόσμο ήθελα να πω για δίπλωμα;;; Σωστός!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Ααα.. πήγες εκεί μακριά στο εξωτερικό και μάζεψες κορίτσ... εμ, κόσμο ήθελα να πω για δίπλωμα;;; Σωστός!


για την επιστήμη το κάνω  :Smile: 


Off Topic


		κρύβε λόγια  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Έχουμε νέο τρόπο καμακιού δηλαδή... πλησιάζεις και ρίχνεις ατάκα:  
- Είσαι να διπλώσουμε παρεούλα απόψε;;;  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> αιρετικέ δάσκαλε  
> από που τα αγοράζουμε αυτά που έγραψες?
> το how-to πότε θα το δούμε?


Βρε αιρετικο θυριο

Οδηγο δεν εχει για πολλους λογους αυτη την περιοδο

1- Ανακαταταξεις στη δουλια 
2- Προβληματα υγειας φευγει το ενα ερχεται καπακι το αλλο (βαρέθηκα πια)
3- Προσεχω και ταϊζω Πεθερα-καναρινα-γατο)
4- Ο Rossi που χαλαει τη διάθεση που σερνεται
και 5ο  ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ απιστευτα.   (και για κατούρημα στελνω αλλους)

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Aψογους σας βρίσκω
> 
> PS. Alex κάποια στιγμή θελω τα φώτα σου Πως κανουμε remote απο WinXP->Linux WinXP->WinXP και το ανάποδο, οταν ολα τα pc ειναι πισω απο adsl router





> Πρώτη προσέγγιση
> 
> 
> 
> Δεύτερη
> 
>  ............ κοιτάξτε υπάρχει η δυνατότητα με κάποιο Αμερικάνικο πανεπιστημιακό πρόγραμμα, *το οποίο διατίθεται δωρεάν*,να γίνεται αυτόματα και διαρκώς όση ώρα είναι ανοικτό το computer έλεγχος της αξιόπιστης λειτουργίας του χωρίς μάλιστα να παρεμποδίζει την εργασία που εκτελείται την κάθε στιγμή. 
> 
>  Σας το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι το εν λόγω software το έχουν εγκαταστήσει όλες η μεγάλες εταιρίες στα συστήματα τους
> πχ IBM- HP- βάλε και μερικές ακόμα οποίες θες


για να μην ξεχνούν οι παλιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Για τους Q6600

στις ποιο πολλές μητρικές κάνουμε BIOS update για να δουν τους quad

Αυτο έκανα στις 2 asus μου
Comando και P5W-DH-Deluxe

γιαυτό σιγουρευτείτε πρώτα μην σας μινει ο quad στο χερι και τον κοιτάτε

Βρε που τα ξέθαψες αυτά???

----------


## erateinos

> Έχουμε νέο τρόπο καμακιού δηλαδή... πλησιάζεις και ρίχνεις ατάκα:  
> - Είσαι να διπλώσουμε παρεούλα απόψε;;;


ναι ναι!!!  :One thumb up: 
τι ωραια που διπλ(αρ)ώνεις και αλλα τετοια  :Razz: 



> Βρε αιρετικο θυριο
> 
> Οδηγο δεν εχει για πολλους λογους αυτη την περιοδο
> 
> 
> 4- Ο Rossi που χαλαει τη διάθεση που σερνεται




Υ.Γ. ο γάτος θα προσέχει το καναρίνι και το καναρίνι την πεθερά  :Razz:  
 :ROFL:

----------


## harris

Δυστυχώς κι εγώ από σήμερα για λίγες μέρες δεν θα ψήνω στο σπίτι... Ο sempron 3000+ χτύπησε του 71 βαθμούς το μεσημέρι, κι έτσι αναγκαστικά σταμάτησα το service  :Crying:

----------


## erateinos

> Δυστυχώς κι εγώ από σήμερα για λίγες μέρες δεν θα ψήνω στο σπίτι... Ο sempron 3000+ χτύπησε του 71 βαθμούς το μεσημέρι, κι έτσι αναγκαστικά σταμάτησα το service


βάλε την canon και τον ψυγειοκαταψύκτη (που εχει υπολογιστή) στο κόλπο  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		στους 72 είμαι και εγώ με A/C  :Crazy:

----------


## harris

> βάλε την canon και τον ψυγειοκαταψύκτη (που εχει υπολογιστή) στο κόλπο


20D + F@H  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Τι λες να κάνει ο Digic II;;;;;;;; :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

αιρετικέ παίζεις με το πόνο μου Ε????

Πισω εχει η αχλάδα την ουρά 

θα σου στείλω ένα φοβερό action που θα εχει job description = smooth image και στην ουσία αυτο θα κάνει delete all images  

χαχαχαχαχα :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


PS. Για quad Να ζητάτε G0 stepping μη σας ξεστοκαρουν τίποτα αρχαία B3

----------


## erateinos

> 20D + F@H 
> 
> Τι λες να κάνει ο Digic II;;;;;;;;


 :Whistle: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 




> αιρετικέ παίζεις με το πόνο μου Ε????
> 
> Πισω εχει η αχλάδα την ουρά 
> 
> θα σου στείλω ένα φοβερό action που θα εχει job description = smooth image και στην ουσία αυτο θα κάνει delete all images  
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα


υποκλινόμαστε μπροστά στις απειλές σου  :Razz: 



 :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> υποκλινόμαστε μπροστά στις απειλές σου


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> υποκλινόμαστε μπροστά στις απειλές σου


διαλε τσαπολιμερες σου Που θα μου πας :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :RTFM: 

αντε καλο βραδυ σε ολους 
παω να θεσω

----------


## aria

> διαλε τσαπολιμερες σου Που θα μου πας
> 
> αντε καλο βραδυ σε ολους 
> παω να θεσω


 :ROFL:  Καληνύχτα κρητικάτσι!

Πάω κι εγώ αγόρια γιατί κάθομαι στο ρεύμα και πέφτουν πλάτες εδώ απ' τη βραδινή δροσιά...  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Πάω κι εγώ αγόρια γιατί κάθομαι στο ρεύμα και πέφτουν πλάτες εδώ απ' τη βραδινή δροσιά...


Ρε παιδιά θα την σκοτώσω!  :Death: 

Τώρα θες και τα λες αυτά?! Κάθομαι και λιώνω λέμε... ιδρώνω και ξιδρώνω, το a/c τα έφτυσε! έχω 33 βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο κι άλλους τόσους έξω!!! 


ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΡΟΣΙΑ?!  :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:  


 :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Ρε παιδιά θα την σκοτώσω! 
> 
> Τώρα θες και τα λες αυτά?! Κάθομαι και λιώνω λέμε... ιδρώνω και ξιδρώνω, το a/c τα έφτυσε! έχω 33 βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο κι άλλους τόσους έξω!!! 
> 
> 
> ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΡΟΣΙΑ?!


Είδες;; Άλλος έχει τ' όνομα (Πολύδροσο) κι άλλη τη χάρη!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Σας είπα: Αποκεντρωθείτε!  Αλλά δεν μ' ακούτε...  :Whistle: 

Πάντως η μέρα δεν παλεύεται και εδώ παιδιά... κλείσιμο μέσα με τα αρκουδίσια όσο γίνεται... ακόμα και στη θάλασσα είναι φρίκη (και πάω έξι με οκτώμιση)... χρειάστηκε να κατέβω Λιμένα νωρίς το μεσημέρι και θα πάθαινα ασφυξία στο αμάξι  :Sad:   Κι έχουμε άλλες δύο πιο δύσκολες μέρες...  :Sad:  

Ευτυχώς έκανα την Κυριακή γενική στον AMD (μόνο εγώ έλειπα από μέσα) και κατέβασε θερμοκρασία από 49 στους 44!  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Ρε παιδιά θα την σκοτώσω!


εάν θέλεις βοήθεια για το πτώμα εδώ είμαι  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		το PS3 και το τετραπύρινο της εγώ θα φορτώσω για να την θυμάμαι  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> εάν θέλεις βοήθεια για το πτώμα εδώ είμαι 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το PS3 και το τετραπύρινο της εγώ θα φορτώσω για να την θυμάμαι


Μη φας, θα σφάξουμε διπλω(μα)τη.....  :Razz: 

Ντεν έχω τετραπύρηνο καρδιά μου.... (yet)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Ευτυχώς έκανα την Κυριακή γενική στον AMD (μόνο εγώ έλειπα από μέσα) και κατέβασε θερμοκρασία από 49 στους 44!


Πρέπει να το κάνω κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή αυτό... θα βγούνε οι κατσαρίδες να με χαιρετάνε στο τέλος!!!!  :Laughing:  :Razz: 




> εάν θέλεις βοήθεια για το πτώμα εδώ είμαι 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το PS3 και το τετραπύρινο της εγώ θα φορτώσω για να την θυμάμαι


Μπα όχι, αυτά τα εύκολα τα κάνω και μόνος μου  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Νέο ρεκόρ επεξεργαστή 77oC πριν λίγο.. Ξαναάνοιξα αναγκαστικά το a/c για να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ αφού είχε 32 μέσα.. Έξω πέφτει εδώ και λίγη ώρα, απο 33 έχει παει 31!

Μίλησε κανείς για δροσιά;  :Wall:

----------


## harris

> Μίλησε κανείς για δροσιά;


Έχω δροσιά τελικά! Απλά δεν το ήξερα!!! 

Έξω 30 μέσα 32!!! σε έσκισα!!!  :Clap:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

Τα τζιτζίκια ακόμα λαλούν!!!  :Wall:

----------


## Iannis

> Είδες;;  
> 
> Σας είπα: Αποκεντρωθείτε!  Αλλά δεν μ' ακούτε... 
> 
> *Σωστηηηηη* 
> 
> Ευτυχώς έκανα την Κυριακή γενική στον AMD (μόνο εγώ έλειπα από μέσα) και κατέβασε θερμοκρασία από 49 στους 44!



...και εμενα σημερα ερχεται η κοπελα που μου καθαριζει θα την βαλω να τα περασει ενα χερακι Azax Clinex κλπ



...για το αλλο

You can check to see if they have bought old or new stock by looking on the packaging or processor itself for the sSpec Number:

B3 Stepping = sSpec Number SL9UM
*G0 Stepping = sSpec Number SLARC*  αυτο θελουμε να γραφει το κουτι

http://processorfinder.intel.com/Lis...Spec=&OrdCode=

----------


## A_gamer

> ότι και να γίνει δεν θα σας προσπεράσω


Με τέτοια παραγωγή σε λίγο θα κινδυνεύει και ο δάσκαλός σου, και δε θα προσπεράσεις την Αριάδνη;
Ψεύτη. :No no:

----------


## alexopth69

> ...και εμενα σημερα ερχεται η κοπελα που μου καθαριζει θα την βαλω να τα περασει ενα χερακι Azax Clinex κλπ
> 
> 
> 
> ...για το αλλο
> 
> You can check to see if they have bought old or new stock by looking on the packaging or processor itself for the sSpec Number:
> 
> B3 Stepping = sSpec Number SL9UM
> ...


Πήγα το πρωι να πάρω τον Q6600 από το πλαίσιο. Μαντέψτε! ΟΛΟΙ stepping B3!! Θα περιμένω ...

 :Evil: 

AN βρει κάποιος G0 stepping παρακαλώ PM me

----------


## Iannis

> Πήγα το πρωι να πάρω τον Q6600 από το πλαίσιο. Μαντέψτε! ΟΛΟΙ stepping B3!! Θα περιμένω ...
> 
> 
> 
> AN βρει κάποιος G0 stepping παρακαλώ PM me


Σωστά έπραξες παλικάρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Περίμενε να ξεστοκαρουν

----------


## aria

> B3 Stepping = sSpec Number SL9UM
> *G0 Stepping = sSpec Number SLARC*  αυτο θελουμε να γραφει το κουτι


 :Embarassed:  Τι είναι και τι σημαίνουν αυτά ακριβώς;;  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

> Τι είναι και τι σημαίνουν αυτά ακριβώς;;


Περνεις το κουτακι
και διαβαζεις το ταμπελακι
Αυτο πχ γραφει  SL9UM  *δεν μας κανει*

τα 5 τελευταία γράμματα του πανω barcode

----------


## aria

> Περνεις το κουτακι
> και διαβαζεις το ταμπελακι
> Αυτο πχ γραφει  SL9UM  *δεν μας κανει*


Ναι βρε γιατρούλη αυτό το κατάλαβα... αλλά ποιο έιναι το κακό στο Β3 και το καλό στο G0;;  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι βρε γιατρούλη αυτό το κατάλαβα... αλλά ποιο έιναι το κακό στο Β3 και το καλό στο G0;;




*Step G0 for Q6600: lower power consumption*
Posted on 27/04/2007 at 21:24 
  Intel announced a new revision (stepping G0) of the Core 2 Quad Q6600 processor. Compared to the stepping B3, the CPUID changes from 06F7 to 06FB, the S-Spec from SL9UM to SLACR but most of all the TDP is reduced from 105 to 95 Watts. One of the consequences of this new stepping is that in the guide for motherboard manufacturers, (the FMB), the Santa Clara based manufacturer says that the Q6600 is now also supposed to work with Mainstream and not only Performance motherboards.




παει στο θεο OC εαν εισαι λιγο τυχερός

----------


## EvilHawk

Παιδιά αυτά τα θέματα έχουν ειδικά sub-forums, εδώ ψιλο χάνονται και γίνεται και παράλληλη συζήτηση πχ. το νέο stepping, άλλο πράγμα η χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και άλλο τα τεχνικά θέματα

----------


## dimitris_thass

Εγώ που παρήγγειλα από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ μέσω τηλ. μου είπαν οτι είναι G0 γιατί είναι καινούργια παραλαβή, τώρα τη θα μου στείλουν θα σας πω την Παρασκευή που θα των παραλάβω.


Συντοπίτισσα βλέπω και εσύ για Q6600 βαδίζεις. :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Εγώ που παρήγγειλα από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ μέσω τηλ. μου είπαν οτι είναι G0 γιατί είναι καινούργια παραλαβή, τώρα τη θα μου στείλουν θα σας πω την Παρασκευή που θα των παραλάβω.
> 
> 
> Συντοπίτισσα βλέπω και εσύ για Q6600 βαδίζεις.


Ε καλά, κάτσε, ρίχνουμε και καμιά τριανταριά κυβικά μπετά αυτή τη στιγμή στην αυλή κι ακόμα είμαστε στην αρχή των συνολικών εργασιών, λέω να δώσω προτεραιότητα στο σπιτάκι μας για λίγο  :Smile: 

Όμως δεν μπορώ να ντροπιάσω το νησί στην παραγωγή, θα 'ρθει και η ώρα του Q...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Ε καλά, κάτσε, ρίχνουμε και καμιά τριανταριά κυβικά μπετά αυτή τη στιγμή στην αυλή κι ακόμα είμαστε στην αρχή των συνολικών εργασιών, λέω να δώσω προτεραιότητα στο σπιτάκι μας για λίγο 
> 
> Όμως δεν μπορώ να ντροπιάσω το νησί στην παραγωγή, θα 'ρθει και η ώρα του Q...


Τι είναι τώρα 30 κυβικά μπρος στο καλό της ανθρωπότητας  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

Ο utumno πηγε διακοπές?? :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Παιδιά αυτά τα θέματα έχουν ειδικά sub-forums, εδώ ψιλο χάνονται και γίνεται και παράλληλη συζήτηση πχ. το νέο stepping, άλλο πράγμα η χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και άλλο τα τεχνικά θέματα


Καλά, είχα μία απορία, να μη ρωτήσω να μάθω;;;  :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

*Sabayon Linux 3.4: Officially Release*



το βάζω και εδω που ειναι οι ποιο πολλοί φανς  :One thumb up: 

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=51308

αρχισα το download

----------


## erateinos

> Με τέτοια παραγωγή σε λίγο θα κινδυνεύει και ο δάσκαλός σου, και δε θα προσπεράσεις την Αριάδνη;
> Ψεύτη.


υπερβολές  :Embarassed:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ο utumno πηγε διακοπές??


Τον καταστρέψανε οι Valar. :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Απόψε πρώτη φορά στα τέσσερα χρόνια που είμαι στη Θάσο, ξύπνησα απ' τη ζέστη και άναψα κλιματιστικό... Θα κλείσω και τα πισιά... Κόλαση λέμε...  :Smile: 

Ακούς Χάααρη;;;  :Crazy:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Απόψε πρώτη φορά στα τέσσερα χρόνια που είμαι στη Θάσο, ξύπνησα απ' τη ζέστη και άναψα κλιματιστικό... Θα κλείσω και τα πισιά... Κόλαση λέμε... 
> 
> Ακούς Χάααρη;;;


Ακούω - ακούω! Και δεν σκέφτομαι εσένα! :Razz:  Την καημένη την κορούλα σου σκέφτομαι που θα έχει λιώσει το κακόμοιρο!  :Sad: 

Αλλά άμα δεν ξυπνήσουμε, δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα ακόμα  :Sad:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Απόψε πρώτη φορά στα τέσσερα χρόνια που είμαι στη Θάσο, ξύπνησα απ' τη ζέστη και άναψα κλιματιστικό... Θα κλείσω και τα πισιά... Κόλαση λέμε... 
> 
> Ακούς Χάααρη;;;


Tι λέγαμε??  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  Αποκέντρωση μου ήθελες... Έλα εδώ βρε στην Αθήνα να βρεις την υγεία σου.  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

πες τα  Νίκο  :ROFL: 

και για τα κορίτσια που διπλώνουν ένα δώρο από τους φωτογράφους εκτός ορίων  :Razz: 


 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aris60

Καλημερα ωραια ειναι η Αθηνα τελικα αυτον και τον αλλο μηνα, τοσα δεν εχω κανει τουρισμο αλλα  που θα μου παει φετος θα απολαυσω Αθηνα.Το Τραμ το Μετρο δεν εχω ανεβει ποτε εχω σκεπαση το αυτοκινητο μαλλον θα παω [οχι πλατεια] αλλα Τραμ,ποση ωρα κανει Ζαπειο-Φαληρο,με την ζεστη θα χρειαστω μμμμμμμμμμ καπελο  νερο σε θερμος,μαγιο να παρω? χμ θαναι καθαρη  θαλασσα πετσετα καφε ναι ναι  εκει βαραει οχι ο ηλιος οι καντινες ετσι λενε τα ρεπορταζ.Καλα ονειρα που κανω 45ο βαθμους εχει σημερα, ασε αλλη μερα εδω με το a/c στο φουλ.Εσεις φιλοι φορουμ τι θα κανετε σημερα?  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Φίλε Άρη, εδώ μιλάμε (στο χαλαρό βέβαια) για ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και την ομάδα μας, που συμμετέχει στο πρόγραμμα αυτό. Το folding@home. Όχι γενικά και αόριστα.  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Φίλε Άρη, εδώ μιλάμε (στο χαλαρό βέβαια) για ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και την ομάδα μας, που συμμετέχει στο πρόγραμμα αυτό. Το folding@home. Όχι γενικά και αόριστα.



πχ Αρη κατι τετοια θελουν να διαβάζουν εδω

..." Το απόγευμα λεω να κουμπώσω τους 2 νέους Q6600"

ps Αν βρω stepping G0 στο πλαισιο

----------


## caramela

> πες τα Νίκο 
> 
> και για τα κορίτσια που διπλώνουν ένα δώρο από τους φωτογράφους εκτός ορίων


erateine δε μας τα λες καλα!! το μοντελο πρεπει να συνοδευται και απο καποιον που θα γνωριζει...τον τροπο λειτουργιας...αυτης της οικοσυκευης... αλλιως η μονη χρηση του ειναι να κανει παρεα με την cpu... που θα κάνουν κόντρες ποια απο τα 2 θα ανεβάσουν μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

Νεοτερα

Πλαίσιο πριν λίγο Q6600 ούτε για δείγμα  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Εφυγε το στοκ τωρα θα ερθουν οι G007 :Worthy:

----------


## A_gamer

My name is Quad. Intel Core 2 Quad. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mkpk

άντε να να γίνουνε πολλοί  οι τετραπυρηνοι!!!!

Καλά ο utumno μας έσκισε... 40000 πόντους σε ένα μηνά....

άσε που δεν μιλάει κιόλας.... σιωπηλός εκτελεστής...  :Rifle: 

γιατί έπεσε όμως????κακό παιδί.... :No no:

----------


## A_gamer

Είπαμε: τον γκρέμισαν οι Valar! Διαβάστε και λίγο Tolkien. :No no: 

(Utumno, όπως θα δείτε και στο Silmarillion, λεγόταν το πρώτο οχυρό που έχτισε ο Melkor*  -ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός των Valar, των ξωτικών και των ανθρώπων- και βρισκόταν βόρεια στη Μέση Γη. Σε μία μάχη μεταξύ του στρατού των Valar και του στρατού του Melkor, οι Valar επεκράτησαν και κατέστρεψαν το Utumno.)

*Αργότερα, ο Melkor ονομάστηκε από τα ξωτικά -συγκεκριμένα, από τον Feanor- Morgoth και... του έμεινε τ' όνομα.

----------


## alexopth69

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που εξαφανίστηκαν οι Q6600... Αντε δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο, δυο μήνες περιμένω να πέσουν

----------


## Iannis

> Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που εξαφανίστηκαν οι Q6600... Αντε δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο, δυο μήνες περιμένω να πέσουν



Οι τύποι  απο το Πλαισιο θα έχουν παθει πλακα με ολους αυτούς τους τρελούς που ζητάνε  συγκεκριμένους κωδικούς


*edit : Μόλις επέστρεψα 2  Q6600 B3*

----------


## dimitris_thass

edit : Μόλις έβαλα σε λειτουργία 1 Q6600 Β3 :Crying:

----------


## Iannis

> edit : Μόλις έβαλα σε λειτουργία 1 Q6600 Β3



 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Ευγε παλικάρι

Ποσταρε 3-4 γραμμές απο το log να δουμε χρόνους σε min για το 1% 

(αφού τον έχεις αφήσει ήσυχο για 30 min  :Smile: )

----------


## dimitris_thass

Επειδή ειναι στημένο σε sabayon mini και δεν βγαίνει σε desktop δεν ξέρω να δώσω log, αλλά από οτι είδα κάνει γύρω στα 7 λεπτά και 28 δευτέρα για μια των 1523 πόντων . Σε πρώτη φάση είναι o\c  2,60

----------


## Iannis

> Επειδή ειναι στημένο σε sabayon mini και δεν βγαίνει σε desktop δεν ξέρω να δώσω log, αλλά από οτι είδα κάνει γύρω στα 7 λεπτά και 28 δευτέρα για μια των 1523 πόντων . Σε πρώτη φάση είναι o\c  2,60



nice

1,4 VCore και 3,2 GHZ να δούμε??

----------


## dimitris_thass

Γιατρέ με 33 C βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο δεν λέει, μάλλον το βράδυ θα το πάω κοντά στα 2,9 με Max 1,35v Τώρα πρέπει να είναι στα 1,245 -1,265. Χειμώνα θα το πάμε και 3,5GHZ :Laughing: 


Τωρα έπεσε στα 7 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτο

----------


## alexopth69

> Οι τύποι  απο το Πλαισιο θα έχουν παθει πλακα με ολους αυτούς τους τρελούς που ζητάνε  συγκεκριμένους κωδικούς
> 
> 
> *edit : Μόλις επέστρεψα 2  Q6600 B3*


Γιάννη σου στείλανε Β3 τελικά!! ;

----------


## aria

> edit : Μόλις έβαλα σε λειτουργία 1 Q6600 Β3





> Επειδή ειναι στημένο σε sabayon mini και δεν βγαίνει σε desktop δεν ξέρω να δώσω log, αλλά από οτι είδα κάνει γύρω στα 7 λεπτά και 28 δευτέρα για μια των 1523 πόντων . Σε πρώτη φάση είναι o\c  2,60


 :Clap:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Clap: 

Με γειεεεες!!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Γιατρέ με 33 C βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο δεν λέει, μάλλον το βράδυ θα το πάω κοντά στα 2,9 με Max 1,35v Τώρα πρέπει να είναι στα 1,245 -1,265. Χειμώνα θα το πάμε και 3,5GHZ
> 
> Τωρα έπεσε στα 7 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτο


Δεν τον φέρνεις εδώ σε μένα;;; Έχω τα a/c στο φουλ.....  :Whistle:  :Mr. Green:  :Innocent:

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ με 33 C βαθμούς στο δωμάτιο δεν λέει, μάλλον το βράδυ θα το πάω κοντά στα 2,9 με Max 1,35v Τώρα πρέπει να είναι στα 1,245 -1,265. Χειμώνα θα το πάμε και 3,5GHZ
> 
> 
> Τωρα έπεσε στα 7 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτο


 1,4 Vcore τίποτα  δεν θα παθει άντε να πας 50 C  :Razz:  :Razz: 





> Γιάννη σου στείλανε Β3 τελικά!! ;


Ναι οπως παρελαβα την κουτα ανοιγω βλεπω barcodes και τo πηρε πισω ο μεταφορεας

Πήρα τηλ την κυρια και μου ειπε συγνώμη θα το φροντίσει να μου στείλει άλλους και οτι το λάθος έγινε στην αποθήκη
Δεν εχουν ξεστοκάρει τους Β3 ακόμη  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexopth69

Ωχ να περιμένω τα ίδια...;

----------


## EvilHawk

> *edit : Μόλις επέστρεψα 2  Q6600 B3*


Εγώ μόλις επέστρεψα ένα σαγανάκι γαρίδες, μια μαρίδες και ένα καραφάκι ούζο γιατί κόντευα να σκάσω ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Ωχ να περιμένω τα ίδια...;


..απλα ανοιξε το κουτι και δες το barcode   :Whistle: 




> Εγώ μόλις επέστρεψα ένα σαγανάκι γαρίδες, μια μαρίδες και ένα καραφάκι ούζο γιατί κόντευα να σκάσω ...



 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

εεε παλικαρι  Με τετοια ζεστη δεν σου εχουν πει οτι δεν κάνουμε κρεπαλες  :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

> Εγώ μόλις επέστρεψα ένα σαγανάκι γαρίδες, μια μαρίδες και ένα καραφάκι ούζο γιατί κόντευα να σκάσω ...


Ευτυχώς είδες κι εσύ το barcode πριν τα φας , ε;  :Innocent:

----------


## alexopth69

> Ευτυχώς είδες κι εσύ το barcode πριν τα φας , ε;


χαχαχα καλό

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ μόλις επέστρεψα ένα σαγανάκι γαρίδες, μια μαρίδες και ένα καραφάκι ούζο γιατί κόντευα να σκάσω ...


Ε, δεν είναι τροφή για γεράκια αυτή! :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Όπως έγραψα στο σχετικό νήμα, πέρνω τα βουνά από αύριο μέχρι την Τετάρτη, οπότε, κλείνει και το pc..

----------


## dimitris_thass

Αυτη η ατιμη p3059_supervillin_newbox	19875	 1.25	 2.42	 1167.00 πρεπει να μυρίζεται τους Quad απο μακρια, εχω 4 στις 4. ψόφησα στους 1167 ποντους  :Evil:

----------


## alexopth69

Και τους Xeon

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη πότε σου είπαν οτι θα σου στείλουν τους SLACR; (Νομίζω οτι αύριο θα μου στείλουν έναν ωραίο Β3)

----------


## Iannis

> Γιάννη πότε σου είπαν οτι θα σου στείλουν τους SLACR; (Νομίζω οτι αύριο θα μου στείλουν έναν ωραίο Β3)



Μου ειπε η κοπέλα οτι θα με πάρει τηλ Τωρα ποτε?? αγνωστο
Θα δούμε

----------


## vagskarm

> Αυτη η ατιμη p3059_supervillin_newbox    19875     1.25     2.42     1167.00 πρεπει να μυρίζεται τους Quad απο μακρια, εχω 4 στις 4. ψόφησα στους 1167 ποντους


Πόσο κάνει να τις τελειώσει αυτές ο quad ?

Ποιόν quad έχεις, τον έχεις κάνει oc ?

----------


## PatriN

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά..? Εγώ έλειπα 2 εβδομάδες με άδεια και από πτώση ρεύματος φυσικά, όλα τα μηχανάκια μου ξεράθηκαν..! Άντε τώρα να ανακάμψω...

----------


## vagskarm

PatriN η υπογραφή σου μ'αρέσει, δεν βάζεις και τρίτη γραμμή:

"και αν δεν σας αρέσει... ντύνεστε και φεύγετε"

Καλά αφού γύρισες χθες, δεν τα έβαλες τα μηχανάκια μπροστά ? Εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι χθες, η πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν να βάλω μπροστά το σουβλατζίδικο

----------


## PatriN

> PatriN η υπογραφή σου μ'αρέσει, δεν βάζεις και τρίτη γραμμή:
> 
> "και αν δεν σας αρέσει... ντύνεστε και φεύγετε"
> 
> Καλά αφού γύρισες χθες, δεν τα έβαλες τα μηχανάκια μπροστά ? Εγώ μόλις μπήκα σπίτι χθες, η πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν να βάλω μπροστά το σουβλατζίδικο


...και εγώ ξεφόρτωσα το αμάξι και έβαλα αμέσως μπρος τα pc και το PS3. Όσο για την τρίτη γραμμή της υπογραφής, εξαρτάται από την κατάληξη οπότε είναι variable..!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alexopth69

Μόλις επέστρεψα έναν Q6600... Β3

----------


## PatriN

> Μόλις επέστρεψα έναν Q6600... Β3


Αν έρθω από εκεί θα στα κλείσω όλα..! Εσύ σε λίγο θα "επιστρατεύσεις" και τον Blue Gene...  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Λέω να έρθω εγώ από εκεί... Η είσαι σε άδεια αυτήν την εβδομάδα;

----------


## PatriN

> Λέω να έρθω εγώ από εκεί... Η είσαι σε άδεια αυτήν την εβδομάδα;


Γύρισα σήμερα... Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχω και πολύ όρεξη για δουλεία, αλλά έχουμε κάτι παλιοσυστήματα που μας ταλαιπωρούν!  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Μόλις επέστρεψα έναν Q6600... Β3


το ειδα το όνειρο
Αρχιζω τα τηλ Καθε μερα θα τους παίρνω  




> Γύρισα σήμερα... Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχω και πολύ όρεξη για δουλεία, αλλά έχουμε κάτι παλιοσυστήματα που μας ταλαιπωρούν!


Καλη επάνοδο παλικάρι
Υπομονή
για το ps3 εχει βγει η 1.90 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

MHN ΨΗΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΣΟΣ

----------


## alexopth69

> Γύρισα σήμερα... Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχω και πολύ όρεξη για *δουλεία*, αλλά έχουμε κάτι παλιοσυστήματα που μας ταλαιπωρούν!


Χεχε το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο... και εγώ βαριέμαι πολύ... Θέλω να έρθω από εσας, αλλά βαριέμαι τόσο πολύ....

----------


## Iannis

> Μόλις επέστρεψα έναν Q6600... Β3


το ειδα το όνειρο
Αρχιζω τα τηλ Καθε μερα θα τους παίρνω  




> Γύρισα σήμερα... Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν έχω και πολύ όρεξη για δουλεία, αλλά έχουμε κάτι παλιοσυστήματα που μας ταλαιπωρούν!


Καλη επάνοδο παλικάρι
Υπομονή
για το ps3 εχει βγει η 1.90 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

MHN ΨΗΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΣΟΣ

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Πόσο κάνει να τις τελειώσει αυτές ο quad ?
> 
> Ποιόν quad έχεις, τον έχεις κάνει oc ?



  Ανάλογα το o\c , έφτασα μέχρι τα 6 λεπτά και 21 δεύτερα στα 2,79 GHZ 

Q6600 Β3  :Evil:

----------


## PatriN

> το ειδα το όνειρο
> Αρχιζω τα τηλ Καθε μερα θα τους παίρνω 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλη επάνοδο παλικάρι
> Υπομονή
> για το ps3 εχει βγει η 1.90
> 
> MHN ΨΗΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΣΟΣ


Το PS3 το είχα από κοντά στις διακοπές, το έχω φορέσει ήδη το 1.90 γιατρέ μου!

----------


## PatriN

> Χεχε το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο... και εγώ βαριέμαι πολύ... Θέλω να έρθω από εσας, αλλά βαριέμαι τόσο πολύ....


Έλα μωρέ που βαριέσαι, 10 λεπτά είναι... Να σου πω, γραφεία έχετε ή φέρνετε πλέον πουφ και σκαμπό από το σπίτι..?  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> Έλα μωρέ που βαριέσαι, 10 λεπτά είναι... Να σου πω, γραφεία έχετε ή φέρνετε πλέον πουφ και σκαμπό από το σπίτι..?


Χαχαχα όλα τα μαθαίνετε... Τώρα το καλοκαίρι φέρνουμε σεζλόνγκ

----------


## vagskarm

Είστε out, είναι εποχή για αιόρες

----------


## PatriN

> Χαχαχα όλα τα μαθαίνετε... Τώρα το καλοκαίρι φέρνουμε σεζλόνγκ


Σε λίγο θα κάνετε και πιάτσα στη Κηφισίας..!  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> Σε λίγο θα κάνετε και πιάτσα στη Κηφισίας..!


Είναι στο job description...

----------


## PatriN

> Είναι στο job description...


Αν τελικά έρθεις πάρε με στο εσωτ. 24081 ή στο ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ


Edit: [ Καλύτερα μην δίνετε αριθμούς τηλεφώνων δημόσια. Στείλε του ΠΜ ευχαριστώ.  ]

----------


## alexopth69

> Αν τελικά έρθεις πάρε με στο εσωτ. 24081 ή στο ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
> 
> 
> Edit: [ Καλύτερα μην δίνετε αριθμούς τηλεφώνων δημόσια. Στείλε του ΠΜ ευχαριστώ.  ]


ΟΚ αν το αποφασίσω τελικά θα σε πάρω τηλ

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη τι θα κάνουμε με τους Q6600; Δε μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω σήμερα. Είδα οτι στο εξωτερικό δίνουν G0

----------


## Iannis

> Γιάννη τι θα κάνουμε με τους Q6600; Δε μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω σήμερα. Είδα οτι στο εξωτερικό δίνουν G0



Απο εξωτερικό τρεχα γύρευε εαν δεν ειναι αυτος που θες
Υπομονή Τεο υπομονή

----------


## Iannis

Εκτός από τον πλανήτη τα έπαιξε και η ομάδα 36673 
Αυγουστιάτικα εν μέσω διακοπών κάνει ρεκόρ παραγωγής  :Razz: 

Τεο πηρα παλι τηλ και μου είπε η κοπέλα οτι δεν εχουν παραλάβει νέες παρτιδες Q6600 και ότι το έχει υπ όψη της

----------


## alexopth69

> Εκτός από τον πλανήτη τα έπαιξε και η ομάδα 36673 
> Αυγουστιάτικα εν μέσω διακοπών κάνει ρεκόρ παραγωγής 
> 
> Τεο πηρα παλι τηλ και μου είπε η κοπέλα οτι δεν εχουν παραλάβει νέες παρτιδες Q6600 και ότι το έχει υπ όψη της


Αντε να δούμε, είμαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα...

----------


## Iannis

> Με γειεεεες!!!


Αυτό??
 η αυτό με soon?

----------


## aria

> Αυτό??
>  η αυτό με soon?


 :Wink:   :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

αιρετικέ δάσκαλεεεεεεεεε ουουουου  :Razz:   :Smile: 
να σου θυμίσω ότι έχεις μια εκκρεμότητα  :Smile: 
την ξέχασες?  :Wink:

----------


## mkpk

παιδια ουτε μεσα  στις αποθηκες στο πλαισιο δεν υπαρχει g0 εξακριβωμένο.....

μολις εμφανηστει θα σας πω.πιθανων το πλαισιο θα φερει πρωτο μιας και συγουρα κανει τις μεγαλητερες παραγγελιες..

το ποτε αγνωστο.....

----------


## mkpk

> 




Αρια τι λες για αυτο +soon?

----------


## gkats2002

Ετοίμασε ένα και για μένα βρε mkpk για τα 200.000, γιατί από Δευτέρα θα ανέβει η παραγωγή και θα το χρειαστώ σύντομα όπως προβλέπω  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Αρχίσαμε τις διακρίσεις?  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Αιρετικέ κανε υπομονη  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Αρια τι λες για αυτο +soon?


 :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up: 

 :Princess2:

----------


## Iannis

Project: 2652

πρωτη φορα πηρε τετοια SMP

----------


## erateinos

> Project: 2652
> 
> πρωτη φορα πηρε τετοια SMP



καλορίζικη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

άντε και καλές δουλιές  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> καλορίζικη 
> 
> άντε και καλές δουλιές


καλα παει?

[10:05:31] Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps  (34 percent)
[10:14:43] Writing local files
[10:14:43] Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps  (35 percent)
[10:23:54] Writing local files
[10:23:54] Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps  (36 percent)

----------


## aria

> καλα παει?
> 
> [10:05:31] Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps  (34 percent)
> [10:14:43] Writing local files
> [10:14:43] Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps  (35 percent)
> [10:23:54] Writing local files
> [10:23:54] Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps  (36 percent)


 :Shocked:   :Stunned: 

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα μου γιατρέ... γρρρρρρρήγορα στο κοπέτο για οδηγίες o/c!!!  :Superman:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Iannis

> Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα μου γιατρέ... γρρρρρρρήγορα στο κοπέτο για οδηγίες o/c!!!



Δυστυχώς εδω εχει βαλει το χερι του ο Σταθης Καραμπάς
και δεν μ' αφήνει :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

Iannis δεν βάζεις στην αρχή τον τετρπύρηνο χωρίς oc να μας δώσεις απόδοση ?

Μετά λειώστον τον π.......

----------


## Iannis

> Iannis δεν βάζεις στην αρχή τον τετρπύρηνο χωρίς oc να μας δώσεις απόδοση ?
> 
> Μετά λειώστον τον π.......


Αυτοι οι χρονοι αφορουν Ε6700

Ντεν εκει τετραπυρηνο
Τους γύρισα πισω και τους 2 Ηταν Β3 και περιμένω νεα παρτίδα στο Πλαισιο G0

----------


## A_gamer

Να ενημερώσεις όταν σου φέρουν G0.

Μόλις τους τελειώσουν οι B3, τότε θα κάνω κι εγώ την κίνησή μου.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;; Πυρηνόσπορος έπεσε;;;  :Razz: 

Μήπως πρέπει κι εγώ να ετοιμάζομαι σιγά-σιγά;;  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Να ενημερώσεις όταν σου φέρουν G0.
> 
> Μόλις τους τελειώσουν οι B3, τότε θα κάνω κι εγώ την κίνησή μου.


Σωστός Θα στο σφυριξω  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  μια και καθε μερα τους παίρνω τηλ

----------


## Iannis

Αφιερωμένο στον κακοιέρακα  :Smile: 




http://www.bobdylan.com/audio/albumt..._slowtrain.asx

----------


## A_gamer

Χρειάζεται ακόμη κάποιος καιρός, γιατρέ, ακόμη και με τον τετραπύρηνο.

----------


## erateinos

> καλα παει?
> 
> [10:05:31] Completed 340000 out of 1000000 steps  (34 percent)
> [10:14:43] Writing local files
> [10:14:43] Completed 350000 out of 1000000 steps  (35 percent)
> [10:23:54] Writing local files
> [10:23:54] Completed 360000 out of 1000000 steps  (36 percent)


παίζεις με τον πόνο μας  :Medic: 
@aria έμαθες τίποτα?  :Razz: 




> Δυστυχώς εδω εχει βαλει το χερι του ο Σταθης Καραμπάς
> και δεν μ' αφήνει


μπορούμε να τον γνωρίσουμε και εμείς ?  :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αφιερωμένο στον κακοιέρακα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bobdylan.com/audio/albumt..._slowtrain.asx


John, όταν γνώρισα τη γυναίκα μου μου έφερε τον δίσκο αυτόν για δώρο στην πρώτη ή στην δεύτερη επέτειο, σε κάποια εν παση περιπτώσει  (εκείνη Νταλάρα άκουγε, αλλά εγώ τρελλαίνομαι για τον Μπομπ)...

Νάσαι καλά που μου θυμίζεις παλιές καλές εποχές... :Whistle:

----------


## gkats2002

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;; Πυρηνόσπορος έπεσε;;;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> John, όταν γνώρισα τη γυναίκα μου μου έφερε τον δίσκο αυτόν για δώρο στην πρώτη ή στην δεύτερη επέτειο, σε κάποια εν παση περιπτώσει  (εκείνη Νταλάρα άκουγε, αλλά εγώ τρελλαίνομαι για τον Μπομπ)...
> 
> Νάσαι καλά που μου θυμίζεις παλιές καλές εποχές...



μονο που εσυ δεν είσαι ιέραξ  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> μονο που εσυ δεν είσαι ιέραξ


απα πα πα δάσκαλε  :No no: 

 μην δεις ρομαντικό άνθρωπο αμέσως να τον αποπάρεις  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  

 :ROFL:   :ROFL: 



Off Topic


cesaria evora ""Mar Azul""

----------


## Νικαετός

Ο ντόκτορ εννοεί πως δεν πήγαινε για μένα η αφιέρωση. LOL ...Απλά εγώ βλέποντας τον δίσκο ...θυμήθηκα (κι αποκοιμήθηκα...)

----------


## A_gamer

> μονο που εσυ δεν είσαι ιέραξ


Έχεις δίκιο, είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορος ο αετός από το γεράκι. Δεν είναι από αυτούς που "πιάνονται", δόκτωρ. :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Ο ντόκτορ εννοεί πως δεν πήγαινε για μένα η αφιέρωση. LOL ...Απλά εγώ βλέποντας τον δίσκο ...θυμήθηκα (κι αποκοιμήθηκα...)


..και να σκευτείς οτι μας εφτυσε χοντρα και ηταν απαράδεχτος τοτε στη Λεωφόρο

----------


## mkpk

> Iannis δεν βάζεις στην αρχή τον τετρπύρηνο χωρίς oc να μας δώσεις απόδοση ?
> 
> Μετά λειώστον τον π.......


εαν ενδιαφερεστε παιδια για αποδοση σε στοκ ρυθμησεις θα σας πω εγω.

Project : 2610
Core    : SMP Gromacs
Frames  : 100
Credit  : 1523


 -- QX6700 SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 10mn 47s - 2033.81 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 10mn 50s - 2024.42 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame


 -- Q6600 SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 12mn 57s - 1693.53 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 21s - 1528.31 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 12mn 57s - 1693.53 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 12mn 57s - 1693.53 ppd



Project : 2608
Core    : SMP Gromacs
Frames  : 100
Credit  : 1385


 -- QX6700 SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 10mn 48s - 1846.67 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 10mn 53s - 1832.53 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame


 -- Q6600 SMP --

Min. Time / Frame : 12mn 41s - 1572.46 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 37s - 1464.68 ppd
No Cur. Time / Frame
No R3F. Time / Frame


αυτα ειναι με στοκ ρυθμησεις...

----------


## vagskarm

thanks mkpk

----------


## Νικαετός

> Έχεις δίκιο, είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορος ο αετός από το γεράκι. Δεν είναι από αυτούς που "πιάνονται", δόκτωρ.



Aπό σήμερα θα πέσω πολύ... μόνο ο MAC mini, που θα έχω μαζί μου θα ψήνει...όλοι οι άλλοι θα κάνουν ...διακοπές  :Sad:

----------


## erateinos

> Aπό σήμερα θα πέσω πολύ... μόνο ο MAC mini, που θα έχω μαζί μου θα ψήνει...όλοι οι άλλοι θα κάνουν ...διακοπές


δεν το έλεγες να έρθω να τα φορτώσω να είναι και με A/C  :Whistle:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		aria μην το σχολιάσεις  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Aπό σήμερα θα πέσω πολύ... μόνο ο MAC mini, που θα έχω μαζί μου θα ψήνει...όλοι οι άλλοι θα κάνουν ...διακοπές


Όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα στις διακοπές  :Smile: 

Καλή ξεκούραση, καλά να περάσεις και όσο γίνεται κλειστά κινητά και πισιά... 

Διακοπές σημαίνει διακόπτω ό,τι έκανα όλο το χρόνο για να κάνω κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό  :Wink: 

Βέβαια θα χαθεί ο στόχος των 100.000...  :Whip: 

Μήηηηηητσοοοο, θυμάσαι που λέγαμε για κείνον τον τετραπύρηνο αγάπη μουουουουουουουουου;;;;;;;;;  :Innocent:

----------


## Νικαετός

> δεν το έλεγες να έρθω να τα φορτώσω να είναι και με A/C  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		aria μην το σχολιάσεις


Όχι θα το άφηνε LOL ! (γενικώς) 

Όλα πάνε για διακοπές, αλλά το φόρουμ ΠΟΤΕ. 

Απογεύματα στην βεράντα, δροσούλα καμπάρι και το φόρουμ priceless !

----------


## Iannis

Διακοπές....??

What is this ?? :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Καλα να περασεις παλικαρι :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

μας δουλεύετε οι νησιώτες  :ROFL: 
άντε θα έρθει και η 13η του Αυγούστου  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		αντί water cooling σκέφτομαι να κάνω A/C cooling με σωλήνα διαστολής απευθείας από το κλιματιστικό στην CPU   :Crazy: 




 :Biggrin:

----------


## A_gamer

> μας δουλεύετε οι νησιώτες 
> άντε θα έρθει και η 13η του Αυγούστου 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αντί water cooling σκέφτομαι να κάνω A/C cooling με σωλήνα διαστολής απευθείας από το κλιματιστικό στην CPU


Όχι, βάλε water injection cooling.  :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

> Aπό σήμερα θα πέσω πολύ... μόνο ο MAC mini, που θα έχω μαζί μου θα ψήνει...όλοι οι άλλοι θα κάνουν ...διακοπές


Να περάσεις καλά και να γεμισεις τις μπαταρίες σου.

Και όλοι όσοι φεύγετε, να περάσετε καλά.

Εγώ μια και γύρισα, θέλω άλλες 48 βδομαδούλες, ε, ούτε 49!!!

----------


## sdikr

ρε παιδιά κάτι πρέπει να κάνω λάθος,  θέλω να το βάλω τον quad  να κάνει δουλεία αλλά τελικά το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι 20 -30% cpu usage

κάποιος να βοηθήσει τον αόμματο;

----------


## A_gamer

> ρε παιδιά κάτι πρέπει να κάνω λάθος,  θέλω να το βάλω τον quad  να κάνει δουλεία αλλά τελικά το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι 20 -30% cpu usage
> 
> κάποιος να βοηθήσει τον αόμματο;


Με ποια έκδοση του client; Καλύτερα να βάλεις SMP, και αν όχι αυτό, τότε 3-4 απλές κονσόλες. :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Με ποια έκδοση του client; Καλύτερα να βάλεις SMP, και αν όχι αυτό, τότε 3-4 απλές κονσόλες.


η smp για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου κάθησε,  (εβγαλε errors)

----------


## erateinos

κρίμα είναι να δουλεύει ο quad  απλές κονσόλες

----------


## vagskarm

sdikr δεν δοκιμάζεις να την ξαναβάλεις σε άλλο directory ?

----------


## k_koulos

αμα δώσετε και εδώ βοήθεια για smp σε vista καλό θα κάνετε!
[το έχω κανει 2-3 φορές ινσταλλ, αρχίζει το προγ κανονικά γράφει working και κολάαει εκει για πάντα/εκτός απο καια φορά που μου βγάζει deadline passed ή καπως έτσι!]

----------


## erateinos

από safe mode κάνεις διαγραφή το fah και το net framework 2
και μετά πας βήμα βήμα 

*Spoiler:*




			DETAILED WINDOWS INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS

Installation instructions are also included with the client download in a readme.rtf file.

NOTE: The account under which the client runs MUST have a password. Blank passwords will cause the FAH cores to fail.

1. Required component for XP & 2000 (not Vista, as it is built in): The Windows SMP client requires the Microsoft .NET framework v2.0; please install this prior to installing the client. The version 2.0 framework is required; it can co-exist with other versions, but this version must be installed. It can be obtained from Microsoft at the following URL: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en. Administrator privileges are required for install.

2. Unpack files. Run the self-extracting installer to unpack the SMP client files.

3. Client installation. Run install.bat from within the SMP install directory to complete the installation. This will install MPI services that the client needs. If you have Windows Firewall enabled, you may get a pop-up window asking if you should give access to the smpd and mpiexec programs. Grant access. If you use an alternate firewall product, you will likely have to make a similar exception for smpd.

**NOTE** The username and password you provide for mpiexec should be your Windows login that you will run the client under. This is used for authentication on your local machine. It is cached in encrypted form in your Registry and is not transmitted to FAH servers.

At the end of the install process, you should see two lines of output:

If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working

If you do not see these lines, do not start the client. MPI is not successfully installed, and the client will not run successfully.

4. Run the client:

Run fah.exe to start the SMP client. You will get another pop-up firewall window. Note: We do not currently support running the SMP client as a service.


5. Troubleshooting:

If the client reports an error code -1, it is likely due to an mpi problem. Try re-registering mpiexec by running mpiexec –register or install.bat.

----------


## A_gamer

> η smp για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου κάθησε,  (εβγαλε errors)


Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις με Linux SMP 64bit σε VMware;

----------


## Νικαετός

Σπύρο, σε windows ??

----------


## sdikr

> από safe mode κάνεις διαγραφή το fah και το net framework 2
> και μετά πας βήμα βήμα 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			DETAILED WINDOWS INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
> ...


Θα το ρίξω μια δοκιμή ακόμα




> Σπύρο, σε windows ??



Ναι σε windows

----------


## erateinos

> Θα το ρίξω μια δοκιμή ακόμα


1) πρέπει να μπαίνεις με κωδικό στα win (σαν admin η σαν user) εάν δεν έχεις βάλει καντο αλλιώς δεν θα σου δουλέψει

2) μετά τρέχεις το NET framework πρέπει να σου γράψει αυτό

*Spoiler:*




			If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working
		



3) μετά το fah.exe

καλά διπλοψησίματα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> 1) πρέπει να μπαίνεις με κωδικό στα win (σαν admin η σαν user) εάν δεν έχεις βάλει καντο αλλιώς δεν θα σου δουλέψει
> 
> 2) μετά τρέχεις το NET framework πρέπει να σου γράψει αυτό
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κοιταξτε ποιός???
Ο AIRETICUS βάζει στη σβούρα απο καραμέλες εως και admins 
Τι καιροί τη ήθη   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

ps αυτη την βλακεία smp-win ποτε θα την φτιάξουν επιτέλους???

----------


## EvilHawk

Σπύρο η WinSMP σε Vista με έχουν κάνει να τα δω όλα, σχεδόν χειροκίνητα την δουλεύεω, είναι καρά beta...
Δεν δεν κατάφερα να στήσω και vmware server σε vista (άλλος πανικός εκεί) και επειδή δεν περισσεύει χρόνος κάθομαι και νταντεύω την WinSMP. Ακολούθησε τις παραπάνω οδηγίες του erateinos και όταν πετάει λάθη, κλέισε την κονσόλα και άνοιξε την ξανά μετά από κανένα 5λεπτο ...

----------


## A_gamer

Ωχ... πιο καλά 4 απλές μάλλον... ή ΧΡ/Linux σε dual boot.

----------


## rdaniel

Την WinSMP σε Vista κατάφερα πριν λίγες βδομάδες να την στήσω και το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι αν κάνω restart χωρίς προηγουμένως να κάνω stop το service του folding, χάνεται όλη η δουλειά! :Evil: 

Κατά τα άλλα ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες που έχουν δωθεί στην αρχή του thread. Η απόδοση είναι καλή, 1100-1400 PPD σε c2d E6420.

----------


## caramela

> Κοιταξτε ποιός???
> Ο AIRETICUS βάζει στη σβούρα απο καραμέλες εως και admins 
> Τι καιροί τη ήθη 
> 
> ps αυτη την βλακεία smp-win ποτε θα την φτιάξουν επιτέλους???


 :Whistle:  sabayon!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

Την αλλη δευτερα φευγω και εγω για διακοπές

Η παραγωγή μου αυτο το διαστημα θα.....

.....αυξηθεί. Δεν θα παιζει AOE-III ο Conroe .

Την επίβλεψη στα pc θα την εχουν :
1- H καλη μου
2- Ο Ερίκος (γάτος castratos)
3- Τα καναρίνια
4- και η Πεθερά 

αυτα και καλη δυναμη  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ωχ... πιο καλά 4 απλές μάλλον... ή ΧΡ/Linux σε dual boot.


Xμμμμ θα κάτσω να στήσω Windows 2008 Server beta3 (που μου έστειλε η M$) και υποστηρίζει virtualization ή το Virtual Pc 2007 αν βρώ χρόνο ....

----------


## caramela

Δασκαλε...γιατρε αιρετικε!!!

ΤΟ ΧΩ ... ΤΟ ΧΩ!!! :Worthy:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

> Δασκαλε...γιατρε αιρετικε!!!
> 
> ΤΟ ΧΩ ... ΤΟ ΧΩ!!!


Αν εχεις 19αρι monitor
στο πρωτο menu πατα F5 και γράψε στη συνέχεια της γραμμής
smp res=1280x1024 

Αντε well come to the Sabayon club :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Δασκαλε...γιατρε αιρετικε!!!
> 
> ΤΟ ΧΩ ... ΤΟ ΧΩ!!!


και μετά πας εδώ

 :One thumb up: 

κάποιος έπρεπε να της μιλήσει για το rexona, ε το sabayon  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		απεταξάμην την WIN SMP  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

Aireticus

Ασε τα σάπια περί βαρεμαρας
Γιατι δεν κατεβαίνεις??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Ποιά (δυναμη :Whistle:  :Whistle: ) σε κραταει στην Αθηνα? :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> Aireticus
> 
> Ασε τα σάπια περί βαρεμαρας
> Γιατι δεν κατεβαίνεις???
> 
> Ποιά (δυναμη) σε κραταει στην Αθηνα?


με έχετε παρεξηγήσει ..........   :Whistle: 

 :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> 1) πρέπει να μπαίνεις με κωδικό στα win (σαν admin η σαν user) εάν δεν έχεις βάλει καντο αλλιώς δεν θα σου δουλέψει
> 
> 2) μετά τρέχεις το NET framework πρέπει να σου γράψει αυτό
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι το εκάνα αυτό (και φυσικά έχω κωδικό στους χρήστες  :Razz: 
Και ενώ δούλεψε καλά για μια μέρα  σήμερα  το βρήκα να κοιμάτε  :Evil:  9 ώρες χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα ο υπολογιστής 




> Σπύρο η WinSMP σε Vista με έχουν κάνει να τα δω όλα, σχεδόν χειροκίνητα την δουλεύεω, είναι καρά beta...
> Δεν δεν κατάφερα να στήσω και vmware server σε vista (άλλος πανικός εκεί) και επειδή δεν περισσεύει χρόνος κάθομαι και νταντεύω την WinSMP. Ακολούθησε τις παραπάνω οδηγίες του erateinos και όταν πετάει λάθη, κλέισε την κονσόλα και άνοιξε την ξανά μετά από κανένα 5λεπτο ...


Ναι αυτό είναι που με χάλασε,   +  το ότι δεν κρατάει checkpoints  +  το ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις restart γιατί θα τα χάσεις όλα + το ότι δεν τρέχει σαν service + το κεράσακι του υπνού σήμερα που δεν έκανε τίποτα απο εχτές το βράδι,   λέω να δοκιμάσω με δυο απλές κονσόλες

----------


## vagskarm

sdikr μ@λ@κίζεται τα μάλα αυτή η winsmp, εμένα στις διακοπές που συνδεόμουν στο νετ για να στείλω και να πάρω νέα wu, μετά από λίγη ώρα (αφού αποσυνδεόμουν από νετ) σταματούσε την επεξεργασία και καλού κακού έκανα reboot, και μιλάμε για xp sp2 όχι vista, φαντάσου. Τώρα αν έχεις την υπομονή να την παρακολουθείς ανά 2 ώρες. Πάντως καλό είναι να μην την κλείνουμε - ξανανοίγουμε χωρίς reboot, έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι services που σηκώνει (smpd & mpiexe) τα οποία δεν σταματάνε όταν την κλείσουμε.

Δεν είναι καρά beta, είναι για καρα peta μα...

Ας ελπίσουμε να διορθώσουν τα bugs σύντομα

----------


## erateinos

για όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις  :Cool: 

μερικές φορές είναι μονόδρομος  :Whistle: 

ας πούμε μια λύση,  sabayon  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		και στα 2 pc τρέχουν μια χαρά (συνυπάρχουν αρμονικά με τα win) και δεν  ασχολήθηκα ξανά  :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι το εκάνα αυτό (και φυσικά έχω κωδικό στους χρήστες 
> Και ενώ δούλεψε καλά για μια μέρα  σήμερα  το βρήκα να κοιμάτε  9 ώρες χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα ο υπολογιστής 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι αυτό είναι που με χάλασε,   +  το ότι δεν κρατάει checkpoints  +  το ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις restart γιατί θα τα χάσεις όλα + το ότι δεν τρέχει σαν service + το κεράσακι του υπνού σήμερα που δεν έκανε τίποτα απο εχτές το βράδι,   λέω να δοκιμάσω με δυο απλές κονσόλες


Αν μπορεις σε καμια μικρη partition να βαλεις Λινουξακι θα βρει την υγεια σου
Αυτη η WinSMP ειναι αχρηστη προς το παρόν. Μου ειχε βγαλει παλια το λαδι.
2 απλες καλυτερα

----------


## sdikr

Μα έχω το Linux μέσα (gentoo),  αλλά το restart to win restart to linux δεν είναι λύση,   :Sad:

----------


## alexopth69

> Μα έχω το Linux μέσα (gentoo),  αλλά το restart to win restart to linux δεν είναι λύση,


Linux κάτω από VMWare; Αν μπορέσεις να το σετάρεις την πρώτη φορά σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό είναι πολύ καλή λύση..

----------


## Νικαετός

Σπύρο σε δύο pc με Vista που τρέχω την smp δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Απλά την τρέχω χειροκίνητα (όχι ως service). Και checkpoint κανονικά κρατάει και την κλείνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (με ctrl+C). 

Είσαι σιγουρος πως δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος??

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σπύρο σε δύο pc με Vista που τρέχω την smp δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Απλά την τρέχω χειροκίνητα (όχι ως service). Και checkpoint κανονικά κρατάει και την κλείνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (με ctrl+C). 
> 
> Είσαι σιγουρος πως δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος??


Και εγώ έτσι την δουλεύω και δεν έχω τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα, απλά μερικές φορές δεν ξεκινάει σωστά και πρέπει να την ξεκινήσω απο την αρχή ...  :Wink: 

Checkpoints κρατάει κανονικά.




> Πάντως καλό είναι να μην την κλείνουμε - ξανανοίγουμε χωρίς reboot, έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι services που σηκώνει (smpd & mpiexe) τα οποία δεν σταματάνε όταν την κλείσουμε.


Το smpd service δεν μας πειράζει να παραμείνει ενεργό, στην πραγματικότητα ακόμα και να το κλείσεις θα ξεκινήσει ξανά αφού γίνεται έλεγχος για το αν είναι ενεργό, το mpiexec παρουσιάζει κάποια καθυστέρηση μερικών λεπτών να κλείσει αλλά τελικά κλείνει μόνο του.

----------


## Iannis

Υποδεχθείτε σε λιγο Caramela+Linux SMP (sabayon)

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο σε δύο pc με Vista που τρέχω την smp δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Απλά την τρέχω χειροκίνητα (όχι ως service). Και checkpoint κανονικά κρατάει και την κλείνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (με ctrl+C). 
> 
> Είσαι σιγουρος πως δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος??


Αμά δεν κάνεις ctrl+C;    :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

Και με shutdown ή restart κλείνει κανονικά!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υποδεχθείτε σε λιγο Caramela+Linux SMP (sabayon)


Γιατρέ ίσα που προλαβαίνεις να με περάσεις μέχρι τις 26, μετά ξέχασε το ...  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Και με shutdown ή restart κλείνει κανονικά!


Τι να πω, δεν το δοκίμασα πολύ,  Πάντως για την ώρα οι δυο απλές πάνε καλά,  1 ημέρα και 2 ώρες,  17 λεπτά το frame

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ ίσα που προλαβαίνεις να με περάσεις μέχρι τις 26, μετά ξέχασε το ...


Αντωνη  δεν φταίω εγω αλλα το Πλαισιο που δεν μου στέλνει τους 2 quad G0
το κέρατο τους 
Θα δουμε   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

ασε τα αυτα Ειπες οτι θα πας διακοπές Ναι η Ου?




> Τι να πω, δεν το δοκίμασα πολύ,  Πάντως για την ώρα οι δυο απλές πάνε καλά,  1 ημέρα και 2 ώρες,  17 λεπτά το frame


Conroe ειναι? ποιος?

----------


## sdikr

> Αντωνη  δεν φταίω εγω αλλα το Πλαισιο που δεν μου στέλνει τους 2 quad G0
> το κέρατο τους 
> Θα δουμε  
> 
> ασε τα αυτα Ειπες οτι θα πας διακοπές Ναι η Ου?
> 
> 
> 
> Conroe ειναι? ποιος?


ο Q6600  (όχι ο g0)

----------


## caramela

> Υποδεχθείτε σε λιγο Caramela+Linux SMP (sabayon)


 :Worthy: δεν εχω λογια!! να ευχαριστησω DOCTOR & ERATEINO... για την βοηθεια τους και την υπομονή τους :Worthy:

----------


## aria

Well done καραμελίτσα!!!  :Smile: 

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> ο Q6600  (όχι ο g0)


Vcore = 1,4 χαλαρα
FSB= 360 x9 multi = 3240

η καλυτερα

multi =8 FSB= 405

ενα απλό και rock stable OC

Αν τρεχεις απλες πρεπει να βαλεις 4 για να εχεις 100% cpu use

----------


## caramela

> για όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις 
> 
> μερικές φορές είναι μονόδρομος 
> 
> ας πούμε μια λύση, sabayon 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


συμφωνω... με win smp :Wall:  :Very angry:  partision και linux + win τελεια !!! :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Well done καραμελίτσα!!! 
> 
> Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες


μαυρα ματια βρε κοπελια    :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  ολα καλα?

----------


## aria

> μαυρα ματια βρε κοπελια    ολα καλα?


Μια χαρά... Καλοκαιράκι βλέπεις και άρχισαν τα μουσαφίρια  :Wink:   Κόσμος μπαίνει, κόσμος βγαίνει, ποιον να πρωτοπρολάβω  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Κόσμος μπαίνει, κόσμος βγαίνει, ποιον να πρωτοπρολάβω



Σε πρωτη φαση τον......
k_koulos

----------


## aria

> Σε πρωτη φαση τον......
> k_koulos


 :Laughing:  

Καλά, μη νομίζετε ότι επειδή δεν ομιλώ δεν βλέπω και τι γίνεται γύρω μου!   :Shifty:  Είχα κάτι αναποδιές με τον καιρό και τα ρεύματα αλλά ευελπιστώ από χθες να μην κλείσει κανένα μηχανάκι πια  :Smile:   :Superman:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


*προ ημερησίας*

παρακαλώ το συμβούλιο της Σ.Ο.
όπως μελετήσει την πρόταση μου 

1) στον Iannis για την συνεισφορά, το ήθος και την τρέλα του,
να του απονέμεται το χρυσό γρανάζι της ομάδας 
και να τον προάγετε στο επόμενο αξίωμα

2) στους εκατομμυριούχους 
(με τους στόλους τους, τα σμήνη τους και όλα τα στρατεύματα τους)
να απονεμηθεί αναμνηστική πλακέτα , 
να αναγραφούν τα ονόματα τους 
στους μεγάλους ευεργέτες 

3) στους υπόλοιπους που είναι στους πρώτους τριάντα, 
να απονέμεται έπαινο
και να αναγραφούν τα ονόματα τους 
στους μεγάλους χορηγούς 

3) για τις γαλαζοαίματες κυρίες που είναι στην ομάδα 
(δεν είναι πάνω από πέντε) το αφήνω στην κρίση σας

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> *προ ημερησίας*
> 
> παρακαλώ το συμβούλιο της Σ.Ο.
> όπως μελετήσει την πρόταση μου 
> 
> 1) στον Iannis για την συνεισφορά, το ήθος και την τρέλα του,
> ...


Λεγε τετοια να φας bannnnnnnnnn

xaxaxaxa :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

αλλα μετα μη φοβασαι Θα φτιαξουμε νεα ομαδα

"Greek United Ereticus Folding Team"  με team number = 007

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

> Σε πρωτη φαση τον......
> k_koulos


εγώ πάντα παραχωρώ την θέση μου σε μια κυρία  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Λεγε τετοια να φας bannnnnnnnnn
> 
> xaxaxaxa
> 
> αλλα μετα μη φοβασαι Θα φτιαξουμε νεα ομαδα
> 
> "Greek United Ereticus Folding Team"  με team number = 007


Εννοείς αριθμό 666.  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Στα 245 ο Quad απο 260

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=924962

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καλά, μη νομίζετε ότι επειδή δεν ομιλώ δεν βλέπω και τι γίνεται γύρω μου!   Είχα κάτι αναποδιές με τον καιρό και τα ρεύματα αλλά ευελπιστώ από χθες να μην κλείσει κανένα μηχανάκι πια


Ούτε στο MSN απαντάει πια  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Ούτε στο MSN απαντάει πια


άσε την κοπέλα κάνει διακοπές  :Smile: 
όχι σαν μερικούς άλλους  :Razz:  



Off Topic


		όποιος έχει την μύγα μυγιάζετε  :Blackeyed: 
φύγε μύγα, φύγε  :Razz: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## aria

R U talking to me???  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

δεν ήθελα να πω τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό που έγραψα  :Razz: 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Λοιπόν: τα φώτα σας αγαπημένοι:

Ο AMD μου είναι 3800... Θέλει 30-32 λεπτά ανά ποσοστιαία μονάδα.  Αν βάλω τον 6000 θα δω καμιά ιδιαίτερη διαφορά; Άντε να του βάλω και +1 μνήμη...

Μήπως να τον πασσάρω όπως είναι στην καρντασίνα και να πάω για Q;; Αλλά τότε θέμε απ' την αρχή καινούριο σύστημα και σκούρα τα πράματα...

Αν δω διαφορά με τον 6000, λέω να τον προτιμήσω και επιπλέον αργότερα στο άλλο σύστημα να βγάλω τον Ε6600 και να βάλω Q.  

Τη διαφορά με τον τετραπύρηνο τη συζητάμε μέρες τώρα... για amd όμως νομίζω δεν έχουμε δείγμα, αν μπορεί κανείς να με διαφωτίσει...

----------


## Iannis

> Λοιπόν: τα φώτα σας αγαπημένοι:
> 
> Ο AMD μου είναι 3800... Θέλει 30-32 λεπτά ανά ποσοστιαία μονάδα.  Αν βάλω τον 6000 θα δω καμιά ιδιαίτερη διαφορά; Άντε να του βάλω και +1 μνήμη...
> 
> Μήπως να τον πασσάρω όπως είναι στην καρντασίνα και να πάω για Q;; Αλλά τότε θέμε απ' την αρχή καινούριο σύστημα και σκούρα τα πράματα...
> 
> Αν δω διαφορά με τον 6000, λέω να τον προτιμήσω και επιπλέον αργότερα στο άλλο σύστημα να βγάλω τον Ε6600 και να βάλω Q.  
> 
> Τη διαφορά με τον τετραπύρηνο τη συζητάμε μέρες τώρα... για amd όμως νομίζω δεν έχουμε δείγμα, αν μπορεί κανείς να με διαφωτίσει...


1- O AMD στο αδέρφι
2- Βγαζεις ψυχτρα και cpu και καρφώνεις ενα quad 245 λιγότερα για Θάσο  
3- Copy paste case psu mobo και βαζεις τον 6600

----------


## alexopth69

Κάνε μια ερώτηση στον wifi_thief, πήρε τον 5200 (που ακούγεται οτι είναι καλύτερη περίπτωση από τον 6000), αν και νομίζω οι καινούργιοι C2D δεν παίζονται όπως λέει κι ο Γιάννης, αλλά μιας και τον έχει ο Νίκος...

----------


## aria

> Κάνε μια ερώτηση στον wifi_thief, πήρε τον 5200 (που ακούγεται οτι είναι καλύτερη περίπτωση από τον 6000), αν και νομίζω οι καινούργιοι C2D δεν παίζονται όπως λέει κι ο Γιάννης, αλλά μιας και τον έχει ο Νίκος...


Done  :One thumb up: 

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...  :Thinking: 


Γιατρέ μου, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και γνωρίζω το κόλλημά σου με τους ιντελίνους, ήθελα και μια δεύτερη άποψη...  :Embarassed:  :Sorry:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Done 
> 
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε... 
> 
> 
> Γιατρέ μου, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και γνωρίζω το κόλλημά σου με τους ιντελίνους, ήθελα και μια δεύτερη άποψη...


Δεν ειναι δικό μου το κώλυμα με την Ιντελ
.....της SMP ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Done 
> 
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε... 
> 
> 
> Γιατρέ μου, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και γνωρίζω το κόλλημά σου με τους ιντελίνους, ήθελα και μια δεύτερη άποψη...


στην μάνα σου το πες?  :Razz: 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


αλλιώς δοκιμάζεις με opteron η 64x2  :Cool: 

(και δεν αλλάζεις τίποτε άλλο από αυτά που έχεις  :Wink:  )

----------


## alexopth69

> Δεν ειναι δικό μου το κώλυμα με την Ιντελ
> .....της SMP ειναι


Ναι ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς το μέγεθος της cache που έχουνε οι Intel μετράει περισσότερο από το πιο γρήγορο memory interface που έχουνε οι AMD. Πάντως θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τι ψάρια πιάνει ο 5200.

----------


## Iannis

Κάποιοι τραγουδούν το άσμα

"Φευγωωωωωω και αφήνω πίσω μου συντριμμια αααα"""  Nik ελα πισω και θα σου κανουμε ολα τα χατίρια  :Smile:  


alexopth69 = ροφούς  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδια δεν εχω μετρησει αποδοση στο folding ποτε.
Δεν ξερω πως μετρανε... :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

@ aria : στην θεση σου, θα περιμενα τους τετραπυρηνους της amd (ελπιζω μεχρι τελος φθινοπωρου να εχουν κυκλοφορησει...)
 Ωραιο νημα εχετε εδω! :Smile: 

(μη σας το χαλασω με τις εμμονες και τα flames μου...)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

> αλλιώς δοκιμάζεις με opteron η 64x2 
> 
> (και δεν αλλάζεις τίποτε άλλο από αυτά που έχεις  )


Για πόσα ευρώπουλα μιλάμε;;  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> παιδια δεν εχω μετρησει αποδοση στο folding ποτε.
> Δεν ξερω πως μετρανε...


Σου εξηγώ στο πιμί  :Wink:   Βάλε εδώ το λογκ αν είναι  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Σου εξηγώ στο πιμί   Βάλε εδώ το λογκ αν είναι


δεν το βάζει
 Ντρέπεται :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Για πόσα ευρώπουλα μιλάμε;;


από 120 έως 180 ανάλογα το socket  και το τι θέλεις

----------


## aria

> δεν το βάζει
>  Ντρέπεται


Αύριο τα νεότερα  :Wink: 





> από 120 έως 180 ανάλογα τι socket φοράς και τι θέλεις


Α, εντάξει τότε  :One thumb up:  θα περιμένω να δω τι θα μας πει κι ο wifi και αποφασίζουμε αύριο  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

αυριο  :Smile: 
(ειμαι στα vista 64 τωρα οπου θελω να τελειωσω την παλια δουλεια στην απλη κονσολα και κατοπιν θα βαλω την smp)
αυριο θα μπω και στο sabayon και στα vista 32 και στα XP pro και θα ανεβασω τα log να δουμε μηπως υπαρχουνε διαφορες και αναμεσα στα λειτουργικα (που δεν το νομιζω)  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> αυριο 
> (ειμαι στα vista 64 τωρα οπου θελω να τελειωσω την παλια δουλεια στην απλη κονσολα και κατοπιν θα βαλω την smp)
> αυριο θα μπω και στο sabayon και στα vista 32 και στα XP pro και θα ανεβασω τα log να δουμε μηπως υπαρχουνε διαφορες και αναμεσα στα λειτουργικα (που δεν το νομιζω)


Δώσε και της απλής κονσόλας το λογκ τώρα που μπορείς, σε μένα όση ώρα θέλει σε γουιν στην απλή κονσόλα, τόσο θέλει και στο σαμπανιόν με την smp... εκτός αν είναι σύμπτωση...  :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

> Δώσε και της απλής κονσόλας το λογκ τώρα που μπορείς, σε μένα όση ώρα θέλει σε γουιν στην απλή κονσόλα, τόσο θέλει και στο σαμπανιόν με την smp... εκτός αν είναι σύμπτωση...


ίδιες πρωτείνες?  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> ίδιες πρωτείνες?


Ε, όχι βέβαια  :Embarassed: 

Αλλά δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα να δούμε τους χρόνους έστω και στις απλές  :Smile:   Ως επί το πλείστον σε γουιν παίρνω 3403-04  :Thumb down:

----------


## wi fi thief

η απλη με default advanced settings στον 5200+ / 3GB ram @ 667mhz cl5 (vista 64-bit)

[18:20:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:20:19] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:20:19] - Created dyn
[18:20:19] - Files status OK
[18:20:27] - Expanded 3634533 -> 18750173 (decompressed 515.8 percent)
[18:20:27] - Starting from initial work packet
[18:20:27] 
[18:20:27] Project: 2620 (Run 30, Clone 4, Gen 29)
[18:20:27] 
[18:20:28] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[18:20:28] Entering M.D.
[18:20:35] Protein: p2620_p1475_tet1_03_1 t= 20000.00000
[18:20:35] 
[18:20:36] Writing local files
[18:20:43] Extra SSE boost OK.
[18:20:44] Writing local files
[18:20:44] Completed 0 out of 125000 steps  (0)
[18:41:47] Writing local files
[18:41:48] Completed 1250 out of 125000 steps  (1)
[19:02:51] Writing local files
[19:02:51] Completed 2500 out of 125000 steps  (2)
[19:23:55] Writing local files
[19:23:56] Completed 3750 out of 125000 steps  (3)
[19:44:59] Writing local files
[19:45:00] Completed 5000 out of 125000 steps  (4)
[19:53:10] + Working...
[20:06:04] Writing local files
[20:06:05] Completed 6250 out of 125000 steps  (5)
[20:27:08] Writing local files
[20:27:09] Completed 7500 out of 125000 steps  (6)
[20:48:13] Writing local files
[20:48:14] Completed 8750 out of 125000 steps  (7)
[21:09:19] Writing local files
[21:09:19] Completed 10000 out of 125000 steps  (8)
[21:30:25] Writing local files
[21:30:25] Completed 11250 out of 125000 steps  (9)
[21:50:16] Opening http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/m...ame=wifi_thief...
[21:51:33] Writing local files
[21:51:33] Completed 12500 out of 125000 steps  (10)
[22:14:11] Writing local files
[22:14:11] Completed 13750 out of 125000 steps  (11)
[22:37:05] Writing local files
[22:37:05] Completed 15000 out of 125000 steps  (12)
[23:01:02] Writing local files
[23:01:03] Completed 16250 out of 125000 steps  (13)

ειμαι ασχετος αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα ο χρονος που εννοει η αρια, σε εμενα ειναι 21 λεπτα? :Thinking: 
καλος ειναι???  :Embarassed:

----------


## vagskarm

wi fi thief θέλεις περίπου 35 ώρες για 292 πόντους ? Τον έθαψες τον διπύρηνο. Δεν σηκώνει win-smp ? Αν όχι, δεν βάζεις sabayon τώρα που ο γιατρός έβαλε και οδηγίες ?


Αδερφέ μου το καις που το καις το ρεύμα, να πάρεις και κανένα πόντο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Iannis

> η απλη με default advanced settings στον 5200+ / 3GB ram @ 667mhz cl5 (vista 64-bit)
> 
> [21:51:33] Completed 12500 out of 125000 steps  (10)
> [22:14:11] Writing local files
> [22:14:11] Completed 13750 out of 125000 steps  (11)
> [22:37:05] Writing local files
> [22:37:05] Completed 15000 out of 125000 steps  (12)
> [23:01:02] Writing local files
> [23:01:03] Completed 16250 out of 125000 steps  (13)
> ...


Μια μικρη υπενθύμιση
Οταν βάζουμε logs για να ειναι σωστοί οι χρόνοι πρέπει να μην κάνουμε τίποτε αλλο στο pc Ουτε σερφαρισμα δηλαδή Το αφήνουμε ήσυχο για 3-4 frames και μετά παίρνουμε το log  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> wi fi thief θέλεις περίπου 35 ώρες για 292 πόντους ? Τον έθαψες τον διπύρηνο. Δεν σηκώνει win-smp ? Αν όχι, δεν βάζεις sabayon τώρα που ο γιατρός έβαλε και οδηγίες ?
> 
> 
> Αδερφέ μου το καις που το καις το ρεύμα, να πάρεις και κανένα πόντο τουλάχιστον.


Θα βάλει...  :Wink:  και έχει και Sabayon, δικός μας έγινε...  :Cool: 

wifi: Πρέπει να μας πει κάποιος που τρέχει απλή σε δι-τετρα-πύρηνο καινούργιο (έτσι κι αλλιώς τεστάρουμε τον ένα πυρήνα) και έχει πάρει 2620 πρωτεϊνη - πρέπει να είναι η ίδια. Νομίζω ο mkpk και ο paraponiaris τρέχουν απλή κονσόλα σε Core 2. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τους χρόνους τους. Η άρια είπε οτι όσο χρόνο κάνει για την απλή το 1% στο δικό της AMD τόσο κάνει και για την SMP, αλλά δε μας είπε ποιές πρωτείνες και πόσο χρόνο...

----------


## aria

> Η άρια είπε οτι όσο χρόνο κάνει για την απλή το 1% στο δικό της AMD τόσο κάνει και για την SMP, αλλά δε μας είπε ποιές πρωτείνες και πόσο χρόνο...


Τις 3403-04 σε 30 λεπτά ανά 1%  :Sad: 

Πολλές φορές είπα να δοκιμάσω τη win smp αλλά φοβήθηκα λιγάκι λόγω των πολλών προβλημάτων που διαβάζω...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

> ...


Πως σου παει το πρασινακι στη sig  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Eκείνο το over 2.500.000. τί έγινε???  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Eκείνο το over 2.500.000. τί έγινε???


Με δεδομενο το ποστ 1045 σε αυτο το thread
χλωμο το βλέπω :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL, για δες και σήμερα  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> LOL, για δες και σήμερα



Παντα το ελεγα εγω οτι εισαι *Αρχηγόπουλο*   ανεξάρτητα και απο το Nickname   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

μαλλον δεν καταφερα να στησω σωστα την κονσολα.
κατ' αρχην δεν "ανοιγει" αυτοματα και μονο οταν μπω στον φακελο και τρεξω το fah.exe ανοιγει μια kmd konsole (η cpu τοτε παει οντως στο 100%)
η κονσολα, οση ωρα και να την αφησω μενει ως εξης :



*Spoiler:*









ολα αυτα κατοπιν δοκιμων και επανεκκινησεων στα vista 64 (την κονσολα την εστησα ακολουθοντας της οδηγιες οτυ read me στον φακελο του φολντινγκ.

Μπηκα και στα Xp pro 32-bit και (υποψιαζομενος οτι κατι κανω λαθος) εστησα την κονσολα ακολουθοντας κατα γραμμα αυτες τις οδηγιες απο τον Re-Ti-Re.

το log file ειναι αυτο (το τελευταιο τμημα) :


*Spoiler:*




			Launch directory: C:\Program Files\2Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Service: C:\Program Files\2Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe
Arguments: -svcstart -local -forceasm -verbosity 9 -advmethods 

Launched as a service.
Entered C:\Program Files\2Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01 to do work.

Warning:
 By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
 safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
 do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
 If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
 if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
 use of the flag.

[11:24:55] - Ask before connecting: No
[11:24:55] - Use IE connection settings: Yes
[11:24:55] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[11:24:55] - User ID: 3DB92DEC3CE8E7B8
[11:24:55] - Machine ID: 1
[11:24:55] 
[11:24:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:24:55] 
[11:24:55] - Autosending finished units...
[11:24:55] + Processing work unit
[11:24:55] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:24:55] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[11:24:55] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:24:55] - Autosend completed
[11:24:55] Core found.
[11:24:55] Working on Unit 01 [August 8 11:24:55]
[11:24:55] + Working ...
[11:24:55] - Calling 'mpiexec -channel auto -np 4 FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -checkpoint 15 -service -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 1604 -version 591'

[edit : εδω μενει πολλη ωρα χωρις να κανει τιποτα οποτε αναγκαζομαι και ανοιγω το fah.exe χειροκινητα /edit]

[13:42:05] 
[13:42:05] *------------------------------*
[13:42:05] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[13:42:05] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[13:42:05] 
[13:42:05] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:42:05] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[13:42:22] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:42:22] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[13:42:22] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[13:42:30] - Expanded 2971428 -> 15203894 (decompressed 511.6 percent)
[13:42:32] 
[13:42:32] Project: 2653 (Run 32, Clone 5, Gen 1)
[13:42:32] 
[13:42:37] Entering M.D.
[13:42:43] Calling FAH init
[13:42:45] Read topology
[13:42:45] (Starting from checkpoint)
[13:42:45] Read checkpoint
[13:42:46] steps  (0 percent)
[13:42:46]  POPC
[13:42:46] Writing local files
[13:42:46] Completed 2860 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)
[13:42:48] Extra SSE boost OK.




τα ιδια δηλαδη... :Thinking: 

την εστησα στο sabayon 64-ΒΙΤ συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες και της ιστοσελιδας οπου κατεβασα την κονσολα αλλα και του νικαετου :

παλι χειροκινητα την εκκινω (με "./fah5 –local –forceasm –verbosity 9") καθομαι και βλεπω επι δυορο τουλαχιστον το Extra SSE bost Ok...

μαλλον με βλεπω να ξαναεγκαταστω την απλη : ευκολη και πολυ βολικη.
Οταν με το καλο βγαλουνε Gui SMP σταθερη (ελπιζω να μην τελειωσει ολοκληρο το προτζεκτ μεχρι επιτελους να την φτιαξουνε μιας και απο την πρωτη φορα που μπηκα πριν ενα χρονο περιπου ακομα beta και console την θυμαμαι απο τοτε...), τα ξαναλεμε...
 :Smile:

----------


## aria

wi fi μην τυχόν και το παρατήσεις!  Κι εγώ έβαλα σήμερα win smp, είχα λίγο πρόβλημα (δες στις Ερωτήσεις & Οδηγίες Εγκατάστασης) αλλά τελικά δούλεψε γρήγορα  :Wink: 

Κατ' αρχήν δεν κατάλαβα για ποια απ' όλες τις κονσόλες μιλάς... για γουίν, για λιν, την smp, την απλή... ποια;;

Άντε, όλο τα παρατάς κι όλο ξαναγυρνάς και στο τέλος τα καταφέρνεις  :Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

δοκιμασα την smp σε win XP pro 32-BIT (απο εκει ειναι το log file) και σε vista 64 (screenshot) και σε sabayon.

Δεν μιλαω για την απλη κονσολα, γιατι αν και παντελως ασχετος δεν αντιμετωπισα ποτε προβλημα (οπως ειναι φυσικο αλλωστε)
Αυτο ειναι το μεγαλειο των εστω απλων εφαρμογων που ομως ειναι καλοστημενες : ειναι (και noob) user friendly...

δεν τα παραταω καθολου.
συνεχιζω κανονικα την παραγωγη με την απλη, εξοικονομοντας και ενεργεια για το περιβαλλον. :Wink: 

Φαντασου να σωσει το standford την ανθρωποτητα με τις πρωτεινες αλλα να μην υπαρχει τοπος για να ζησει αξιοπρεπως αυτη η ανθρωποτητα αν εκατομμυρια υπολογιστες δουλευουνε 100% 27-7-365 καταναλονοντας τεραστιες ποσοτητες ενεργειας... :Thinking: 

δυστυχως, δεν μπορω να κανω τα benchmark για να δεις αν αξιζει ο υπολογιστης μου...

ευχομαι να μην παρεις κανεναν τετραπυρηνο-οκταπυρηνο και τον τρεχεις υπερχρονισμενο 24/7
δυστυχως στην χωρα μας η παραγωγη ενεργειας (ακομα) κοστιζει στο περιβαλλον τα μεγιστα...
εκτος αν ειναι να σωσουμε την ανθρωποτητα με σκοπο να μετακομισουμε σε αλλον πλανητη...
 :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

wi fi στο sabayon δώσε κατά σειρά τα εξής : 

1. su 
2. password
3. cd στο folder του folding πχ εγώ δίνω cd folding@home
4. ./fah5 -local -forceasm -verbosity 9

δοκίμασε το και πες μας plz.

----------


## erateinos

> wi fi στο sabayon δώσε κατά σειρά τα εξής : 
> 
> 1. su 
> 2. password
> 3. cd στο folder του folding πχ εγώ δίνω cd folding@home
> 4. ./fah5 -local -forceasm -verbosity 9
> 
> 
> δοκίμασε το και πες μας plz.


Νομίζω ότι έχει AMD οπότε γράφεις  ./fah5 -local -verbosity 9

----------


## wi fi thief

```
nik@localhost ~ $ su
Password:
localhost nik # ./fah5 -local -forceasm -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah5 -license). Further
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

Using local directory for work files
2 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [August 8 19:35:01]


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5
Arguments: -local -forceasm -verbosity 9

Warning:
 By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
 safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
 do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
 If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
 if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
 use of the flag.

[19:35:01] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:35:01] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[19:35:01] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[19:35:01] - Machine ID: 1
[19:35:01]
[19:35:02] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:35:02]
[19:35:02] + Processing work unit
[19:35:02] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:35:02] Core found.
[19:35:02] - Autosending finished units...
[19:35:02] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:35:02] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:35:02] - Autosend completed
[19:35:02] Working on Unit 01 [August 8 19:35:02]
[19:35:02] + Working ...
[19:35:02] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 10221 -version 591'

[19:35:02]
[19:35:02] *------------------------------*
[19:35:02] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:35:02] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[19:35:02]
[19:35:02] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:35:02] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:35:19] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:35:19] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:35:19] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[19:35:19] Finalizing output
[19:35:19] Failed: Unrecognized scheme 0
[19:35:19] Error: Could not open work file
[19:37:19] Finalizing output
[19:37:19] - Starting from initial work packet
[19:37:19]
[19:37:19] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[19:37:19]
[19:37:19] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
[19:37:24] - Shutting down core
```

 :Sad:  :Sorry:  :Crying:

----------


## vagskarm

πρόβλημα στον φάκελο work, σβήστον καθώς και το queue... κάτι και ξανατρέξτην, αν θες σβήσε και το ...core να το ξανακατεβάσει.

----------


## Νικαετός

Nαι και από ότι βλέπω δεν το έχεις βάλει σε δικό του φάκελο. Αν δεν σου δουλέψει και πάλι,δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε δικό του φάκελο  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

sorry παιδια βιαστηκα (παλι)...:  :Embarassed: 

εχει και συνεχεια  :Yahooooo: :

[19:39:24] Finalizing output
[0]0:Return code = 18
[0]1:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]2:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]3:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[19:39:28] CoreStatus = 12 (18)
[19:39:28] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x12
[19:39:28] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[0]0:Return code = 18
[0]1:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]2:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]3:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[19:43:49] - Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (1): Core returned invalid code
[19:43:49] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:43:49] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:43:49] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:43:49] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:43:49] - Will indicate memory of 3019 MB
[19:43:49] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:43:49] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[19:43:50] Posted data.
[19:43:50] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[19:43:50] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:43:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:43:51] Connecting to http://171.64.65.64:8080/
[19:43:54] Posted data.
[19:43:54] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 2433493)
[19:44:52] - Downloaded at ~40 kB/s
[19:44:52] - Averaged speed for that direction ~41 kB/s
[19:44:52] + Received work.
[19:44:52] + Closed connections
[19:44:57]
[19:44:57] + Processing work unit
[19:44:57] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:44:57] Core found.
[19:44:57] Working on Unit 02 [August 8 19:44:57]
[19:44:57] + Working ...
[19:44:57] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 02 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 10221 -version 591'

[19:44:57]
[19:44:57] *------------------------------*
[19:44:57] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:44:57] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[19:44:57]
[19:44:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:44:57] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:45:14] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:45:14] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:45:15] - Expanded 2432981 -> 12854153 (decompressed 528.3 percent)
[19:45:15] - Starting from initial work packet
[19:45:15]
[19:45:15] Project: 2651 (Run 0, Clone 299, Gen 28)
[19:45:15]
[19:45:15] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:45:15] Entering M.D.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=localhost
NODEID=3 argc=15
NODEID=2 argc=15
NODEID=0 argc=15
NODEID=1 argc=15
      Written by David van der Spoel, Erik Lindahl, Berk Hess, and others.
       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
             Copyright (c) 2001-2004, The GROMACS development team,
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

[19:45:21] Rejecting checkpoint
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.

[19:45:22] Protein: Protein in POPC
[19:45:22] Writing local files
[19:45:22] Extra SSE boost OK.
[19:45:23] Writing local files
[19:45:23] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)


σταυρωνω τα δαχτυλα, δεν κουναω ουτε ποντικι, και περιμενω τη συνεχεια... :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		(απο το χρονινχεν ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη, κι εχω ζησει κι εκει δυο χρονια +)
πολυ κρυο...
	

 :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Ξεκινησεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

@wi fi thief: Προσοχή στη forceasm flag. Απόφυγέ την. Αν την έχεις, βγάλ΄την *αμέσως* :Exclamation:

----------


## erateinos

wi fi thief σε πόσα λεπτά κάνει το frame ?

----------


## Νικαετός

> (απο το χρονινχεν ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη, κι εχω ζησει κι εκει δυο χρονια +)
> πολυ κρυο...


H μέθοδος επεξεργασίας gromacs είναι από εκεί όχι η πρωτεΐνη  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

> @wi fi thief: Προσοχή στη forceasm flag. Απόφυγέ την. Αν την έχεις, βγάλ΄την *αμέσως*


να κανω επανεκκινηση και να ξεκινησω με 



```
./fah5 -local -verbosity 9
```

 :Thinking: 




> wi fi thief σε πόσα λεπτά κάνει το frame ?




```
[19:44:57] 
[19:44:57] *------------------------------*
[19:44:57] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:44:57] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[19:44:57] 
[19:44:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:44:57] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:45:14] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:45:14] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:45:15] - Expanded 2432981 -> 12854153 (decompressed 528.3 percent)
[19:45:15] - Starting from initial work packet
[19:45:15] 
[19:45:15] Project: 2651 (Run 0, Clone 299, Gen 28)
[19:45:15] 
[19:45:15] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:45:15] Entering M.D.
[19:45:21] Rejecting checkpoint
[19:45:22] Protein: Protein in POPC
[19:45:22] Writing local files
[19:45:22] Extra SSE boost OK.
[19:45:23] Writing local files
[19:45:23] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)
[20:00:24] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:06:28] Writing local files
[20:06:28] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[20:21:29] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:36:29] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[20:46:38] Writing local files
[20:46:38] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2 percent)
[21:01:39] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[21:16:40] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[21:29:05] Writing local files
[21:29:05] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3 percent)
[21:44:05] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[21:59:05] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[22:12:27] Writing local files
[22:12:27] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4 percent)
```

λοιπον?  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά  :Wink:  Για ποιον επεξεργαστή μιλάμε??(έχω χάσει μερικά επεισόδια  :Embarassed: )

----------


## A_gamer

> να κανω επανεκκινηση και να ξεκινησω με 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ./fah5 -local -verbosity 9
> ```


Ναι. Και -advmethods αν θες.




> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά  Για ποιον επεξεργαστή μιλάμε??(έχω χάσει μερικά επεισόδια )


Ο wi fi έχει έναν Athlon 64 X2 5200+.

----------


## erateinos

> Ναι. Και -advmethods αν θες.
> 
> 
> 
> Ο wi fi έχει έναν Athlon 64 X2 5200+.


Μα ποιός είσαι?  Η Δομή?  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μα ποιός είσαι?  Η Δομή?


Ο κουτσομπόλης της γειτονιάς.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Redface:

----------


## erateinos

> Ο κουτσομπόλης της γειτονιάς.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Aντε να δούμε και την aria  :Whistle: 

Σε πόσο χρόνο κάνει τα 0-100  ε το frame  :Razz: 

Και με την ευκαιρία πες μας aria πόσο σου καίει στο frame   :Crazy: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ναι. Και -advmethods αν θες.
> 
> 
> 
> Ο wi fi έχει έναν Athlon 64 X2 5200+.


Το advmethods, σε ρωτάει από την αρχή αν το θέλεις Αν έχεις απαντήσει ναι δεν χρειάζεται να το βάλεις. Το forceasm δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα σε περισσότερες από 60 cpu μέχρι σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το advmethods, σε ρωτάει από την αρχή αν το θέλεις Αν έχεις απαντήσει ναι δεν χρειάζεται να το βάλεις. Το forceasm δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα σε περισσότερες από 60 cpu μέχρι σήμερα


Το forceasm είναι (αν θυμάμαι καλά) για να μην ελέγχει αν υποστηρίζει τα set εντολών SSE, και οι Athlon δεν υποστηρίζουν το SSE3.

Για το advmethods έχεις δίκιο, το ξέχασα.

----------


## Νικαετός

40+ λεπτά το φρέιμ κάτι γίνεται λάθος ακόμα και σε AMD. 

Νικόλα, είπες έχεις το Sabayon... πάνω δεξιά πρέπει να σου έχει ένα εικονίδιο που είναι για την διαχείριση ενέργειας για χτύπα το (δεξί κλικ) και δες αν είναι στην επιλογή perfomance και τι συχνότητα σου λέει.

----------


## Iannis

> 40+ λεπτά το φρέιμ κάτι γίνεται λάθος ακόμα και σε AMD. 
> 
> Νικόλα, είπες έχεις το Sabayon... πάνω δεξιά πρέπει να σου έχει ένα εικονίδιο που είναι για την διαχείριση ενέργειας για χτύπα το (δεξί κλικ) και δες αν είναι στην επιλογή perfomance και τι συχνότητα σου λέει.


Δεν διαβαζει την πραγματική συχνοτητα αλλα μονο την default της cpu απο το id της
Σε μενα έγραφε 2,4 ενω ειναι 3,6

ps. πάτησα τα 600 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Νο μίστερ...ότι είναι στο bios διαβάζει  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> ps. πάτησα τα 600





Off Topic


		Εσύ και ο Μαθουσάλας  :Razz:   :Smile: 





Μπράβο δάσκαλε  :One thumb up: 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

άντε και σύντομα εκατομμυριούχος  :Worthy: 

και δισεκατομμυριούχος 

 :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Νο μίστερ...ότι είναι στο bios διαβάζει


Για πες μου ποια εφαρμογή ειναι γιατι το έβγαλα και επέλεξα να μη φορτώνεται στο start up ,ετσι για να το δω
Στο power manager εχει μονο laptop batteries control

Thanks aireticus  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε και στα 6.000.000 doctor. Δεν έχω εδώ στις εξοχές sabayon καρντιά μου. Αλλά σίγουρα ότι βλέπει από το bios διαβάζει γιατί σε μένα τον τετραπύρηνο στην αρχή τον έβλεπε 1,6 LOL, γιατί είχαν κάνει μαμακία από το κατάστημα και όταν το  διόρθωσα πήγε στο σωστό. Επίσης τον 6700 τον βλέπουν 2,8 που τον έχω κάνει αντί για 2,6... :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

γιατι δεν μου λετε πως ειμαι απο ταχυτητα???
δεν θελετε να με στενοχωρησετε...? :Sorry:  

νικαετε αυριο θα τσεκαρω αυτο που λες
ειμαι στα xp τωρα (παιδευομαι μπας και κανω κι εδω τιποτα)
αλλα τζιφος 
κοιταξτε logfile :


*Spoiler:*




			[19:37:27] Project: 2653 (Run 32, Clone 5, Gen 1)
[19:37:27] 
[19:37:32] Entering M.D.
[19:37:39] Calling FAH init
[19:37:40] Read topology
[19:37:40] (Starting from checkpoint)
[19:37:40] Read checkpoint
[19:37:41] Protein: Protein in POPC
[19:37:41] Writing local files
[19:37:41] Completed 5395 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[19:37:43] Extra SSE boost OK.
		




τελικα θα βαλω απλες στα MS και αφηνω την smp στο sabayon. :Wink: 
(να σωσω και κανενα δεντρακι...)  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Καλά, wi fi, μπας και σου δώσανε 2500 αντί για 5200;;;  :Thinking:   Τι πράματα είναι αυτά;;; Εγώ με τον 3800 έχω το πολύ 31 λεπτά (σε ηρεμία, γιατί σερφάροντας και δουλεύοντας ταυτόχρονα πάει και 37) ανά 1%...

Και τι είναι αυτά που λέτε για την -forceasm;;;  Τη χρησιμοποιώ από την αρχή και στον αμδ και στον ιντελίνο χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα...

Α, σας είπα;;; Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχει και η win smp εδώ με 24 λεπτά το 1%  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iannis

> Επίσης τον 6700 τον βλέπουν 2,8 που τον έχω κάνει αντί για 2,6...


αφεντικόοοοοο σγα σγα το O/C μην ανοίγεσαι  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Καλά, wi fi, μπας και σου δώσανε 2500 αντί για 5200;;;   Τι πράματα είναι αυτά;;; Εγώ με τον 3800 έχω το πολύ 31 λεπτά (σε ηρεμία, γιατί σερφάροντας και δουλεύοντας ταυτόχρονα πάει και 37) ανά 1%...


 :Sad:  :Sorry:  :Crying: 

μαλλον κατι δεν εκανα καλα...

@ νικαετος : καπου ειδα γραμμενο το "ακομα και για amd, αργος ειναι..."
προς τα δω το πεταξες το στιλετο ή εννοεις καποιον αλλον??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

wi fi, πάτα Ctrl+Esc να δούμε τι γίνεται... πρέπει να έχεις 4 FahCore_a1.exe και ένα fah5... Αν είναι παραπάνω (συνήθως 8) σου τρώει από εκεί χρόνο  :Wink: 



_Έντιτ:  Μην ψαρώνεις βρε φλεϊμόφιλε!_

----------


## sdikr

Τελικά  μετά απο 2 μέρες με τις δυο απλές κονσόλες,  το βλέπω και πάει μια χαρά,  μάλλον θα το αφήσω έτσι και θα περιμένω την νέα εκδοσή της winsmp

----------


## wi fi thief

ειμαι στα win τωρα αρια. :Wink: 
αυριο με το καλο. :Smile: 
καληνυχτες... :Yawn: 

edit : συμφωνω με τον sdikr.
αυτο θα κανω κι εγω...
Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι πια να την κανουνε και την (win) smp GUI? :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Τελικά  μετά απο 2 μέρες με τις δυο απλές κονσόλες,  το βλέπω και πάει μια χαρά,  μάλλον θα το αφήσω έτσι και θα περιμένω την νέα εκδοσή της winsmp


Σε τετραπύρηνο δεν μπορούν να μπουν άλλες δυο απλές κονσόλες;;  :Thinking:   :Embarassed:

----------


## aria

> ειμαι στα win τωρα αρια.
> αυριο με το καλο.
> καληνυχτες...


Αμάν, το βρήκα!  Θα σου πουλήσω τον amd μου όπως είναι φουλ εξτρά με smp κονσόλες σε win & linux για να πάω για το τετραπυρηνάκι...  Τι λες;;;  :Twisted Evil:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sdikr

> Σε τετραπύρηνο δεν μπορούν να μπουν άλλες δυο απλές κονσόλες;;


Λογικά Ναί,  αλλά εχώ ακόμα το πρόβλημα της θερμοκρασίας,  δυστυχώς  οι παλιά zalman που είχα έχασα δυο βίδες και δεν μπορώ να την βάλω σε 775

----------


## wi fi thief

> Αμάν, το βρήκα!  Θα σου πουλήσω τον amd μου όπως είναι φουλ εξτρά με smp κονσόλες σε win & linux για να πάω για το τετραπυρηνάκι...  Τι λες;;;



και να σε σπρωξω ετσι στον βουρκο και στον κακο δρομο (ΙΝΤΕΛ)??? :Razz: 
Μετα την παρελαση, που θα βγουνε οι καλοι οι τερταπυρηνοι, το συζηταμε...
 :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

> και να σε σπρωξω ετσι στον βουρκο και στον κακο δρομο (ΙΝΤΕΛ)???
> Μετα την παρελαση, που θα βγουνε οι καλοι οι τερταπυρηνοι, το συζηταμε...


Πόση cache θα έχουν;

----------


## aria

> και να σε σπρωξω ετσι στον βουρκο και στον κακο δρομο (ΙΝΤΕΛ)???
> Μετα την παρελαση, που θα βγουνε οι καλοι οι τερταπυρηνοι, το συζηταμε...


Αααα, τώωωωρα... έχω πέσει εδώ και μερικούς μήνες (Ε6600)  :Innocent:   Και είμαι και απολύτως ευχαριστημένη  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> αφεντικόοοοοο σγα σγα το O/C μην ανοίγεσαι



LOL, αυτό το κατάφερα μόνος μου, γιατί αν περίμενα από μερικούς μερικούς βοήθεια, ακόμα στα 2,6 θα ήμουν  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Είδα οτι ο καλύτερος χρόνος από το log του wi_fi είναι 21 λεπτά και όχι 40. ¨οταν έκανε 40 μάλλον το χρησιμοποιούσε και για κάτι άλλο. wifi τον έχεις χωρίς OC;

----------


## wi fi thief

> Αααα, τώωωωρα... έχω πέσει εδώ και μερικούς μήνες (Ε6600)   Και είμαι και απολύτως ευχαριστημένη


εισαι τυχερη που δεν παρακολουθει (λογω F@H) το νημα, ξερεις ποιος... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
εχεις και ΑΤΙ...
ωχ ωχ ωχ  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Είδα οτι ο καλύτερος χρόνος από το log του wi_fi είναι 21 λεπτά και όχι 40. ¨οταν έκανε 40 μάλλον το χρησιμοποιούσε και για κάτι άλλο. wifi τον έχεις χωρίς OC;


ναι χρησιμοποιουσα και αλλα πραγματα (ff browsing) και προσπαθουσα να στησω και το superkaramba theme για το F@H του mrsaccess...  :Embarassed: 

οχι O/C δεν εκανα (μπορει σε καποια φαση το χειμωνα να δοκιμασω αλλα μονο για να δω τι ψαρια πιανει και μετα θα τον γυρισω παλι στα στοκ...) :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Μάλιστα, άρα είμαστε στα 21 λεπτά/1%. Χμμ, μάλλον μπορείς και καλύτερα

----------


## aria

> εισαι τυχερη που δεν παρακολουθει (λογω F@H) το νημα, ξερεις ποιος...
> εχεις και ΑΤΙ...
> ωχ ωχ ωχ


Σε πληροφορώ ότι ήρθε και στη συνάντησή μας, ενώ εσύ όχι  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> LOL, αυτό το κατάφερα μόνος μου, γιατί αν περίμενα από μερικούς μερικούς βοήθεια, ακόμα στα 2,6 θα ήμουν


Ωχ  για ποιον το λεει αυτο ρε παιδια?????

Βρε 100 φορες τα εχουμε πει και αλλες τοσες τα εχεις διαβασει
εχει 10 multi  η CPU βαλε και 320 το FSB = να το αμεσως αμεσως το 3,2
αντε και με 1,4 Vcore max   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

οποιος δεν θελει να ζυμώσει... 10 μερες ........κλπ

----------


## wi fi thief

... :Sorry:  :Embarassed: 

την επομενη φορα, θα ερθω... :Smile:

----------


## aria

> ...
> 
> την επομενη φορα, θα ερθω...


Καλά, εσύ θα έρθεις αλλά για μένα θα είναι πανδύσκολο  :Wink: 

Δεν είναι κάθε μέρα Πασχαλιά  :Mr. Green:

----------


## alexopth69

> Καλά, εσύ θα έρθεις αλλά για μένα θα είναι πανδύσκολο 
> 
> Δεν είναι κάθε μέρα Πασχαλιά


Την επόμεη θα την κάνουμε Σαλονίκη

----------


## aria

> Την επόμεη θα την κάνουμε Σαλονίκη


 :Smile:  Μακάρι αλλά θα είναι δύσκολο για σας... είστε περισσότεροι πρωτευουσιάνοι, άσε που τότε στάνταρ ΔΕΝ θα έρθει πάλι ο Νικαετός  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

ή στην καβαλα...
στην νεα καρβαλη (σε κανενα κουραμπιεδαδικο!!!)

----------


## Iannis

.......το σχόλιο σας θα ήθελα

Κυκλοφορούν πολλά μαϊμού κόκκινα γραναζακια κατω απο avatars

why?

----------


## erateinos

> .......το σχόλιο σας θα ήθελα
> 
> Κυκλοφορούν πολλά μαϊμού κόκκινα γραναζακια κατω απο avatars
> 
> why?




Κάτσε να ελέγξω και το δικό μου γιατί για γνήσιο μου το έδωσαν  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## aria

Τι εννοείς Γιάννη;;; Ότι δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένα για τα στατιστικά ή... έκανες πάλι Επιχείρηση Σκούπα και ανακάλυψες στάσιμους φολνταδόρους-λουφαδόρους;;;  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> ή στην καβαλα...
> στην νεα καρβαλη (σε κανενα κουραμπιεδαδικο!!!)


Στου Χρυσανθίδη που είναι και της νονάς...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarassed:   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Κάτσε να ελέγξω και το δικό μου γιατί για γνήσιο μου το έδωσαν


Βρε ατιμε αιρετικε?? :Wall: 

Oi admins να λαβουν μετρα και να τους παρουν τα παράσημα

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω εχω δικαιολογια, εστηνα καινουριο μηχανακι... :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> .......το σχόλιο σας θα ήθελα
> 
> Κυκλοφορούν πολλά μαϊμού κόκκινα γραναζακια κατω απο avatars
> 
> why?


Είναι ελεύθερη επιλογή,  δεν υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος αν διπλώνει ή όχ

----------


## Iannis

> Τι εννοείς Γιάννη;;; Ότι δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένα για τα στατιστικά ή... έκανες πάλι Επιχείρηση Σκούπα και ανακάλυψες στάσιμους φολνταδόρους-λουφαδόρους;;;



γραναζια σε μη φολνταδορους  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Βρε ατιμε αιρετικε??
> 
> Oi admins να λαβουν μετρα και να τους παρουν τα παράσημα


Μάλλον κάποιοι το είδαν σαν επιλόγη και το τσεκάραν,  μην ξεχνάς πως δεν μπαίνουν όλοι εδώ με το ίδιο όνομα χρήστη με το folding


YG 250 χρήστες έχουν επιλέξεις σαν δημόσια ομάδα το folding  και έχουμε 906 μέλη

----------


## aria

> Είναι ελεύθερη επιλογή,  δεν υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος αν διπλώνει ή όχ


 :Thinking:  Δηλαδή υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το βάζουν... για ντεκόρ;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		ο βαλσαμιδης υπαρχει ακομα? (ειμασταν μαζι φανταροι...) :Medic: 
 :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Δηλαδή υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το βάζουν... για ντεκόρ;;;


Εντω αυτο το παλικαρι εχει γραναζακι

----------


## alexopth69

> Εντω αυτο το παλικαρι εχει γραναζακι


έχει καθόλου πόντους, έστω και πριν 2 χρόνια;

----------


## sdikr

> Εντω αυτο το παλικαρι εχει γραναζακι



Εδώ θα μαλώσουμε!  :Razz: 
Μιλάμε για χρήστη που έχει κάνει χρήση του,  και όχι για εντελώς μη χρήστη  (του folding για να μην παρεξηγηθώ )

----------


## Iannis

> Μάλλον κάποιοι το είδαν σαν επιλόγη και το τσεκάραν,  μην ξεχνάς πως δεν μπαίνουν όλοι εδώ με το ίδιο όνομα χρήστη με το folding
> 
> 
> YG 250 χρήστες έχουν επιλέξεις σαν δημόσια ομάδα το folding  και έχουμε 906 μέλη


ναι Προφανως  :Smile:  ειχαν συνεισφερει παλιοτερα

Το πνευμα ειναι να τρομαξουν και να ξαναβάλουν μπρος   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> ναι Προφανως  ειχαν συνεισφερει παλιοτερα


ααα μιλάς για τους Γκρίζους λύκους!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> έχει καθόλου πόντους, έστω και πριν 2 χρόνια;


4 μέρες κράτηση 
και να γραφτεί στους flat liners   :Razz: 
next  :Laughing: 




Off Topic


*best of σημερα*


> Μιλάμε για χρήστη που έχει κάνει χρήση του,  και όχι για εντελώς μη χρήστη  (του folding για να μην παρεξηγηθώ )

----------


## aria

Καληνύχτα σας...

----------


## alexopth69

Καληνύχτα...

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερα  :Smile: 

εχω νεο log στο sabayon (εκκινηση με  ./fah5 -verbosity 9) :


*Spoiler:*




			[10:05:15] Rejecting checkpoint
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.

[10:05:16] Protein: Protein in POPC
[10:05:16] Writing local files
[10:05:16] Extra SSE boost OK.
[10:05:17] Writing local files
[10:05:17] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)
[10:20:17] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[10:25:03] Writing local files
[10:25:03] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[10:40:03] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[10:44:47] Writing local files
[10:44:47] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2 percent)
[10:59:47] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[11:04:31] Writing local files
[11:04:31] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3 percent)
[11:19:31] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[11:24:15] Writing local files
[11:24:15] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4 percent)
		



κατι λιγοτερο απο 20 λεπτα.  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> καλημερα 
> 
> εχω νεο log στο sabayon (εκκινηση με  ./fah5 -verbosity 9) :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


για τον AMD που έχεις είσαι μια χαρά  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Άνοιξε ένα terminal program ακόμα και χωρίς να γίνεις root δώσε "top". Παρακολούθησε λίγο και πες μας τι idle cpu έχεις

----------


## panosaoua

Παιδιά ήρθε η ώρα το μηχανημα να κάνει διακοπές για να πάρει δυνάμεις. 

Από την Παρασκεύη και για μια εβδομάδα θα ξεκουράζεται κλειστό, ενώ το αφεντικό του θα κάνει μπάνια στην Αμοργό.  :Respekt: 

Θα επανέλθει δριμύτερο μετά. 

@erateinos: Μέχρι να γυρίσω θα σου έχω παραδώσει την θέση μου.  :Worthy: 

Και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους, έχει πάρει φωτιά η παραγωγή με  τα 2 και 4πύρηνα θηρία.

----------


## vagskarm

καλά να περάσεις panoaoua, ρίξε και μια βουτιά για όσους γύρισαν  :Crying:

----------


## Νικαετός

Gmt, μόλις μου έχασε μια στο 75%, με client communication error...γκρρρρ. ΄Εναν τον έχω εδώ στην εξοχή αν μου κάνει και τέτοια, καήκαμε LOL !!

----------


## wi fi thief

> Άνοιξε ένα terminal program ακόμα και χωρίς να γίνεις root δώσε "top". Παρακολούθησε λίγο και πες μας τι idle cpu έχεις


ετοιμος


*Spoiler:*

----------


## erateinos

@ panoaoua
σε ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 
στην Αμοργό να πάτε να φάτε στα Θολάρια στου Χορευτή  :Wink: 
και στην Γιάλη στου Γιάννη του ψαρά αστακομακαρονάδα  :One thumb up: 
καλά να περάσεις,  καλή ξεκούραση !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> @ panoaoua
> σε ευχαριστώ 
> στην Αμοργό να πάτε να φάτε στα Θολάρια στου Χορευτή 
> και στην Γιάλη στου Γιάννη του ψαρά αστακομακαρονάδα 
> καλά να περάσεις,  καλή ξεκούραση !!!


Aireticus

Η μαθητρια σου ανεβασε τους πρωτους 1523 ποντους
Sabayon rulezzzz :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

panoaoua

Καλα μπανια παλικαρι
Σε περιμαινουμε  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Νεοτερα απο το G0 stepping του Q6600

-Ram-Shop
-Hacshop
-Hardshop
-Plaisio

δεν υπάρχει ουτε για δειγμα  :Sad:

----------


## A_gamer

> δεν υπάρχει ουτε για δειγμα


Καλά, θα αναβαθμίσω τον υπολογιστή που έχω και βλέπουμε...  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

> ετοιμος
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Εισαι ΟΚ!  :One thumb up:  Καλό φολδινγ.

PS: Είμαι ευτυχής κάτοχος Asus P5BK wifi AP Deluxe !!!  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Βλέπω στην υπογραφή μπήκε και ο νέος διπλωτής, όλα καλά ?

Με ενδιαφέρει η σύνθεση γιατί μια και η κυρά θέλει αυτοκίνητο (μην φανταστείτε, μικρό μεταχειρισμένο), λέω να διαπραγματευθώ κι εγώ κανένα τετραπύρηνο  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

> Βλέπω στην υπογραφή μπήκε και ο νέος διπλωτής, όλα καλά ?
> 
> Με ενδιαφέρει η σύνθεση γιατί μια και η κυρά θέλει αυτοκίνητο (μην φανταστείτε, μικρό μεταχειρισμένο), λέω να διαπραγματευθώ κι εγώ κανένα τετραπύρηνο


Ολα καλά, μια χαρά, πετάει...  :Smile: 

Αν και παίρνει αυτές τις αίσχιστες 3059...

----------


## vagskarm

> Αν και παίρνει αυτές τις αίσχιστες 3059...


1167 πόντοι, πόσο κάνει να τις καθαρίσει το γομαράκι ?

----------


## alexopth69

> 1167 πόντοι, πόσο κάνει να τις καθαρίσει το γομαράκι ?


Τώρα κάνει 6μιση λεπτά το 1%, αλλά τον δουλεύω κιόλας (από εδώ γράφω)  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

> Τώρα κάνει 6μιση λεπτά το 1%, αλλά τον δουλεύω κιόλας (από εδώ γράφω)


 
2.300 πόντους και κάτι ψιλά την ημέρα, καθόλου άσχημα, χμμμμμμμ, βλέπω διαπραγματεύσεις το ΣΚ στο σπίτι  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Εισαι ΟΚ!  Καλό φολδινγ.
> 
> PS: Είμαι ευτυχής κάτοχος Asus P5BK wifi AP Deluxe !!!


Το mobo ηταν τελικά ε???

6,5 min ποιο WU?

ποσταρε log στα 2604 2605 2653 που ειναι όλα 1760 αρια

----------


## Νικαετός

Tς τς τς, doctor βιάζεσαι ή μου φαίνεται?... ο άνθρωπος τώρα τον έβαλε μπρος: 3059 είπε είναι η πρωτείνη. Για τις άλλες περίμενε LOL !!

----------


## Iannis

> Tς τς τς, doctor βιάζεσαι ή μου φαίνεται?... ο άνθρωπος τώρα τον έβαλε μπρος: 3059 είπε είναι η πρωτείνη. Για τις άλλες περίμενε LOL !!


να την σβήσει αμέσως σσσσσσ......

Νικ σημερα πηρα τηλ καμια 10αρια e-shop εδω στο Ελλαδα Πουθενα G0 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## alexopth69

> να την σβήσει αμέσως σσσσσσ......
> 
> Νικ σημερα πηρα τηλ καμια 10αρια e-shop εδω στο Ελλαδα Πουθενα G0


Δυστυχώς και οι Xeon μου και ο Q6600 παίρνουν 3059 συνέχεια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν δει 4 πυρήνες καθαρούς και πάνω δίνει άλλες σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από αυτές που παίρνουν οι διπύρηνοι. Νομιζω μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει και ο dimitris_thass και ο anon.

----------


## dimitris_thass

Ναι απο τότε που τον εβαλα μόνο 3059 και έχω τελειώσει 24 wu. Δεν πρέπει όμως να συμβαίνει σε win_smp γιατί όταν τον δοκίμασα σε win πήρε μια 1523 αλλά δυστυχώς έβγαλε error και το άλλαξα.

----------


## alexopth69

Δημήτρη σε τι mobo τον έχεις; Τον ανέβασα στα 2.7 GHz...  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά έχω παραλείψει να πω ένα τεράστιο μπράβο σε όλους τους πυραυλάτους που ανεβαίνουν τις χιλιάδες έτσι για πλάκα!!!

Συντοπίτη έρχεται και η τετρακοσαρού  :Smile: 

 :Clap:   :Respekt:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Δημήτρη σε τι mobo τον έχεις; Τον ανέβασα στα 2.7 GHz...


Ειναι σε GA P35C-DS3R αλλά των εχω στα 2,65 GHz.




> Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά έχω παραλείψει να πω ένα τεράστιο μπράβο σε όλους τους πυραυλάτους που ανεβαίνουν τις χιλιάδες έτσι για πλάκα!!!
> 
> Συντοπίτη έρχεται και η τετρακοσαρού


Συντοπίτισσα προσπαθώ να φτάσω ένα κρητικοπουλο αλλα μάταια  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Συντοπίτισσα προσπαθώ να φτάσω ένα κρητικοπουλο αλλα μάταια


Δύσκολο δρόμο διάλεξες...  :Laughing: 

Δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται... με το κιλό τους παραγγέλνει τους πυρήνες  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Δύσκολο δρόμο διάλεξες... 
> 
> Δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται... με το κιλό τους παραγγέλνει τους πυρήνες


Για στραγάλια τους πέρασε  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Βρε ο ενας 2,65 ο αλλος 2,7

βρε αστε τις τσιγκουνιές

1,45 Vcore και βουρ για 400 fsb x 8 multi= 3.200  oeo

Ο πρωτος που θα πεσει στα χερια μου αν δεν παει 4 GHz θα τον καψω  ( το κανανε παλια στις κοντρες με τα μηχανακια :Smile: )

----------


## aria

> Βρε ο ενας 2,65 ο αλλος 2,7
> 
> βρε αστε τις τσιγκουνιές
> 
> 1,45 Vcore και βουρ για 400 fsb x 8 multi= 3.200  oeo
> 
> Ο πρωτος που θα πασει στα χερια μου αν δεν παει 4 GHz θα τον καψω  ( το κανανε παλια στις κοντρες με τα μηχανακια)


Ναι, ναι και μετά μόλις σας βγει κανα εροράκι... αρχίζετε τα κόκκινα μπαρμπάδια... ( :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Rant:  κλπ.)  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι, ναι και μετά μόλις σας βγει κανα εροράκι... αρχίζετε τα κόκκινα μπαρμπάδια... ( κλπ.)



αγαθά κοποις κτώνται 

ενίοτε και clopyies

----------


## alexopth69

> Βρε ο ενας 2,65 ο αλλος 2,7
> 
> βρε αστε τις τσιγκουνιές
> 
> 1,45 Vcore και βουρ για 400 fsb x 8 multi= 3.200  oeo
> 
> Ο πρωτος που θα πεσει στα χερια μου αν δεν παει 4 GHz θα τον καψω  ( το κανανε παλια στις κοντρες με τα μηχανακια)


Βρε ξεχνάς τι τράβηξα μέχρι τώρα; Αστον να κάνει καμια πρωτεϊνη, είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένος που δουλεύει... Και αργότερα έννοια σου θα φάει καλά...

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Βρε ο ενας 2,65 ο αλλος 2,7
> 
> βρε αστε τις τσιγκουνιές
> 
> 1,45 Vcore και βουρ για 400 fsb x 8 multi= 3.200  oeo
> 
> Ο πρωτος που θα πεσει στα χερια μου αν δεν παει 4 GHz θα τον καψω  ( το κανανε παλια στις κοντρες με τα μηχανακια)


Πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Βρε ξεχνάς τι τράβηξα μέχρι τώρα; Αστον να κάνει καμια πρωτεϊνη, είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένος που δουλεύει... Και αργότερα έννοια σου θα φάει καλά...


Ναι εχεις δικιο παλικαρι 
by the way 
 Ti παστα βαλανε?  AS5 ? η καμια χυμα ?

----------


## alexopth69

> Ναι εχεις δικιο παλικαρι 
> by the way 
>  Ti παστα βαλανε?  AS5 ? η καμια χυμα ?


Ειχα την AS5 μαζί, τη δικιά μου

----------


## Iannis

> Καλά, θα αναβαθμίσω τον υπολογιστή που έχω και βλέπουμε...


Μηπως να βάλεις αυτό

----------


## erateinos

> Ναι, ναι και μετά μόλις σας βγει κανα εροράκι... αρχίζετε τα κόκκινα μπαρμπάδια... ( κλπ.)


Μπαρμπαριά και Τούνεζι  :Razz:   :Smile: 


Ο πίνων μεθά  :Drunk: 
και ο παίζων χάνει  :All cards: 

Εάν δεν δοκιμάσεις πως θα μάθεις ?  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		Μια και πιάσαμε την θάλασσα 

*Spoiler:*




			Θάλασσά μου , σαν κι εσένα, τώρα, 
με ναυάγια ζω κι εγώ παλιά.
Για όσες χάθηκαν ζωές στην μπόρα 
το μετάνιωσα, μα είν αργά.

Κι έχω κάνει πια τα λάθη δώρα: 
δυο κοράλλια αληθινά
στην καρδιά κλεισμένα.

Ίδια εγώ μ’ εσένα...

----------


## A_gamer

Αχ βρε αιρετικέ...

Αδιόρθωτος!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

καμιά βοήθεια??

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121368

----------


## aria

:Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Win SMP sucks...  :Crying: 

 :Sad:

----------


## k_koulos

δεν σου λέω ποιος σε καταράστηκε  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Win SMP sucks...


το έχει η μέρα μάλλον  :Thinking: 




> δεν σου λέω ποιος σε καταράστηκε


πες μας,  δεν θα το πούμε πουθενά αλλού  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Εγώ μια φορά την έβαλα και την επόμενη μέρα την έβγαλα.. Κατάφερε να είναι περισσότερο σπαστική από το άνοιξε-κλείσε του vmware  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Εγώ μια φορά την έβαλα και την επόμενη μέρα την έβγαλα..


 :One thumb up: 
το αυτο και εδω.
Μια χαρα την απλη μεχρι να βγαλουνε σταθερη εκδοση (???)

----------


## erateinos

αλλιώς ξέρετε.......     :Wink: 

ριζικές αλλαγές   :Smile: 

σαμπανιζέ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Linux SMP Folding client στα Windows, με VMware η μόνη λύση αν θέλετε να έχετε WINDOWS, σταθερά και σίγουρα.

----------


## civil

> Linux SMP Folding client στα Windows, με VMware η μόνη λύση αν θέλετε να έχετε WINDOWS, σταθερά και σίγουρα.


Αντεχει ο P4 3GHz 1GB RAM VMware ?
Θα δω προκοπη (αυξηση παραγωγης)?
 :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Αντεχει ο P4 3GHz 1GB RAM VMware ?
> Θα δω προκοπη (αυξηση παραγωγης)?


Αν είναι dual -core και υποστηρίζει  Virtualization σίγουρα.

----------


## civil

> Αν είναι dual -core και υποστηρίζει  Virtualization σίγουρα.


Εχει ΗΤ, ειναι Prescott 630.
Πως καταλαβαινω την υποστηριξη  virtualization?

----------


## Iannis

> Αντεχει ο P4 3GHz 1GB RAM VMware ?
> Θα δω προκοπη (αυξηση παραγωγης)?


Ξεχασε το με P4




> Win SMP sucks...


Η βαλε 2 απλές η Linux απο Vware
Ποσες φορες θα το πουμεεεεεε   οεο  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

SMP WIN =για τα μπαζα

----------


## civil

Τοτε .....   :Crying: 
 :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

> Τοτε .....


2 απλές και εισαι ΟΚ  :Smile:  :Smile: 

η επομενη οικονομικότερη λυση αυτη τη στιγμή με 4 MB Cach

  										  									978515
										 											Intel 										
Core 2 Duo 6550 (s775/2,40GHz) Tray 


										Στο Internet:  											143,00 €

----------


## civil

> 2 απλές και εισαι ΟΚ 
> 
> η επομενη οικονομικότερη λυση αυτη τη στιγμή με 4 MB Cach
> 
>   										  									978515
> 										 											Intel 										
> Core 2 Duo 6550 (s775/2,40GHz) Tray 
> 
> 
> 										Στο Internet:  											143,00 €


Ναι αλλα απαιτει νεο motherboard και μολις προσφατα αγορασα ψυκτρα Scythe Ninja plus, 90 mm fan case ,και εβαλα PSU Seasonic 550 Energy+ λογω καψιματος του  αρχικου.
"Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη"  :Smile: 
Τι θα προτεινες απο mobo?

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι αλλα απαιτει νεο motherboard και μολις προσφατα αγορασα ψυκτρα Scythe Ninja plus, 90 mm fan case ,και εβαλα PSU Seasonic 550 Energy+ λογω καψιματος του  αρχικου.
> "Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη" 
> Τι θα προτεινες απο mobo?



Αυτο που πηρε η aria τωρα το εχουν με εκπτωση 70 ευρω Abit και εχει επάνω και VGA Ολα τα αλλα που πηρες δεν πανε χαμενα



Abit
F-I90HD (s775, DDR2, VGA)
 70,00 €


TeamGroup
Ram 2GB Kit DDR2 800 4-4-4-12
 119,00 €

η

OCZ
Ram 1GB Kit (2x512M) DDR2 667 MHz Gold

Στο Internet: 40,00 €

----------


## aria

> Αυτο που πηρε η aria τωρα το εχουν με εκπτωση 70 ευρω Abit και εχει επάνω και VGA Ολα τα αλλα που πηρες δεν πανε χαμενα
> 
> 
> 
> Abit
> F-I90HD (s775, DDR2, VGA)
>  70,00 €


Χρειάζεται και κάρτα γραφικών όμως... δεν έχω βάλει και είναι ψιλοχάλια  :Thumb down:

----------


## civil

> Αυτο που πηρε η aria τωρα το εχουν με εκπτωση 70 ευρω Abit και εχει επάνω και VGA Ολα τα αλλα που πηρες δεν πανε χαμενα


Ετσι θα "ξεμεινει " η ATI x1950Pro που ειναι το βασικο στηριγμα μου στον αγωνα!
Δωσε σε παρακαλώ link για την mobo ή για το post  της Aria.
 :Smile: 

EDIT Ευχαριστώ με προλαβατε!!!

----------


## aria

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=955574

Η ΑΤΙ θα χρειαστεί  :Wink:

----------


## gkats2002

Βρε παιδιά, τί να πώ, ακούω που λέτε για την WinSMP και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε, και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση. Με εξαίρεση τις δύο WU που έχασα όταν άλλαξε ο client και πέρασε το deadline, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ειδικά η aria, αν έχασε το WU με μηχάνημα που δεν είναι και υπερχρονισμένο, μου κάνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση. Σε όλα τα C2D6400 (τέσσερα στο σύνολο) που δουλεύουν WinSMP, όλα βαίνουν καλώς.

Ή είμαι πολύ τυχερός, ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τί άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

----------


## aria

> Βρε παιδιά, τί να πώ, ακούω που λέτε για την WinSMP και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε, και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση. Με εξαίρεση τις δύο WU που έχασα όταν άλλαξε ο client και πέρασε το deadline, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ειδικά η aria, αν έχασε το WU με μηχάνημα που δεν είναι και υπερχρονισμένο, μου κάνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση. Σε όλα τα C2D6400 (τέσσερα στο σύνολο) που δουλεύουν WinSMP, όλα βαίνουν καλώς.
> 
> Ή είμαι πολύ τυχερός, ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τί άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει.


Να περάσει έξω ο κύριος, banάκι υποδειγματικό για ένα μήνα, αφαίρεση των λίγων ποστ του και να φολντάρει με τη win smp επί εξάμηνο αποκλειστικά για όλους όσους έχασαν γιούνιτς ειδικά σε ποσοστά άνω του 50%

 :Wall:  :Badmood:  :Hammered:  :Tease:  :Hammer:  :Boxing:  :Gun:  :Rifle:  :Shoot:  :2Guns:  :Chair:

----------


## Iannis

> Βρε παιδιά, τί να πώ, ακούω που λέτε για την WinSMP και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε, και μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση. Με εξαίρεση τις δύο WU που έχασα όταν άλλαξε ο client και πέρασε το deadline, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ειδικά η aria, αν έχασε το WU με μηχάνημα που δεν είναι και υπερχρονισμένο, μου κάνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση. Σε όλα τα C2D6400 (τέσσερα στο σύνολο) που δουλεύουν WinSMP, όλα βαίνουν καλώς.
> 
> Ή είμαι πολύ τυχερός, ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τί άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει.


εισαι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα 
 :Smile:  :Smile:   φτου φτου

----------


## gkats2002

> Ετσι θα "ξεμεινει " η ATI x1950Pro που ειναι το βασικο στηριγμα μου στον αγωνα!
> Δωσε σε παρακαλώ link για την mobo ή για το post  της Aria.
> 
> 
> EDIT Ευχαριστώ με προλαβατε!!!


H ΑΤΙ δηλαδή είναι AGP? Αν τελικά αλλάξεις μητρική και επεξεργαστή, ενδιαφέρεσαι για μια αγοραπωλησία, να μην μείνει στο περιθώριο και δεν δουλεύει, έχω ένα υπό κατασκευή μηχάνημα να την βάλω επάνω. Και θα βγάλεις και το κόστος του επεξεργαστή.

----------


## civil

> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=955574
> 
> Η ΑΤΙ θα χρειαστεί


Οχι ειναι για AGP slot...

----------


## erateinos

> Χρειάζεται και κάρτα γραφικών όμως... δεν έχω βάλει και είναι ψιλοχάλια


βάλε αυτή να κάνεις την δουλιά σου και αργότερα παίρνεις μια καλύτερη  :Razz: 




> Να περάσει έξω ο κύριος, banάκι υποδειγματικό για ένα μήνα, αφαίρεση των λίγων ποστ του και να φολντάρει με τη win smp επί εξάμηνο αποκλειστικά για όλους όσους έχασαν γιούνιτς ειδικά σε ποσοστά άνω του 50%


μου αρέσουν αυτές οι συνοπτικές και δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> εισαι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα 
>   φτου φτου


Ούτε εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα doctor με την win smp σε vista

----------


## Iannis

> βάλε αυτή να κάνεις την δουλιά σου και αργότερα παίρνεις μια καλύτερη 
> 
> 
> 
> μου αρέσουν αυτές οι συνοπτικές και δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες


Μπαααα δεν του κανει Θελει 64bit slot  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

εσενα καποια μερα ολο και καποιος θα παρει βρεμενο σανίδι και θα στις βρέξει :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> εισαι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα 
>  φτου φτου


Κι άλλη εξαίρεση, σε φορητό με τον Τ7200 winsmp και φτου να μην το ματιάσω δεν έχει χάσει ούτε μία. Εβγαλα linux+vmware γιατί απλά είχε 1 λεπτό καλύτερη απόδοση το winsmp στο 1%, οπότε κέρδισα 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά στο κάθε wu.

 :Laughing:  Και από τη μύγα ξύγκι, και κάνω και εξαγωγές ξυγκιού  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Αυτο με ενθαρρύνει
Οποτε να βαλω λετε και στο pc της καλλιτέχνιδος στο αλλο δωματιο που θα εχει τον δικό μου 6600 με 4 GB ram?
Βέβαια δεν τολμώ να της πω για Linux γιατι θα με φάει ζωντανό η Φωτοshοπου :Embarassed:

----------


## vagskarm

Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις, μόνο να μην περνάει τις φωτό με δύσκολα φίλτρα πες, γιατί θα αργούν να τελειώσουν τα wu, μπορεί απλά να θαυμάζει τις φωτογραφίες στο pc  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Μπαααα δεν του κανει Θελει 64bit slot 
> 
> εσενα καποια μερα ολο και καποιος θα παρει βρεμενο σανίδι και θα στις βρέξει


για την aria ηταν η καρτα, οχι για τον civil  :Razz: 
βρεγμένο σανίδι ?  :Whistle: 
(καλά θα σοβαρέψω και να δω μετά που θα βρείτε άλλο κελεπούρι σαν και εμένα  :Razz: )




> Και από τη μύγα ξύγκι, και κάνω και εξαγωγές ξυγκιού


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
λιανική κάνεις?  :Razz: 





> Βέβαια δεν τολμώ να της πω για Linux γιατι θα με φάει ζωντανό η Φωτοshοπου


γκουχ γκουχ δεν θα το σχολιάζω  :Razz: 
για κοίταξε εδώ

----------


## aria

> (καλά θα σοβαρέψω [...]


Οχι, Μη!!! Δεν αντέχω τέτοιες απειλές πρωί-πρωί κι είμαι με 4 ώρες ύπνο!!!  :Scared: 

Κάτω - ταχέρια - απ'τοναιρετικούλη!!!

----------


## Iannis

> για την aria ηταν η καρτα, οχι για τον civil 
> βρεγμένο σανίδι ? 
> (καλά θα σοβαρέψω και να δω μετά που θα βρείτε άλλο κελεπούρι σαν και εμένα )
> 
> 
> 
> λιανική κάνεις? 
> 
> 
> ...


καλα αυτό το *"εδω"* πως το κανεις και φαινεται σαν λινκ?

εγω μια ζωή ετσι τα βαζω
www.asxetos.gr  (ενα site με τουλαχιστον 60.000 links για τα πάντα)

----------


## aria

> καλα αυτό το *"εδω"* πως το κανεις και φαινεται σαν λινκ?
> 
> εγω μια ζωή ετσι τα βαζω
> www.asxetos.gr  (ενα site με τουλαχιστον 60.000 links για τα πάντα)


Αχ, αχ, πόσες φορές σου τα'χω πει, έπρεπε να σημειώνω!!  :Razz: 

Και μάνιουαλ να είχες, πάλι δεν θα τα 'βρισκες!  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Αχ, αχ, πόσες φορές σου τα'χω πει, έπρεπε να σημειώνω!! 
> 
> Και μάνιουαλ να είχες, πάλι δεν θα τα 'βρισκες!



 :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Αλλάζω provider σήμερα ( ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ FORTHNET της ταλαιπωρίας μετα απο 10 χρόνια) οποτε Νο ιντερνετ απο το σπιτι 
Εαν δε δεν παιξει στο Linux το pci μοντεμακι -> No WU  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Αντε συντοπίτη της κυριας,,,,, εχεις μια ευκαιρία   :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε doctor και γρήγορα  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Άντε doctor και γρήγορα


Eσυ θα την πληρωσεις την νυφη
Τηλ μολις παω σπιτι θα πεσει
Εαν δε κοιμάσαι τα μεσημέρια   χαχαχαχαχα σήμερα θα κάνετε εξαίρεση  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
ααα βρηκα και αυτο το κουπεπε (Kppp)  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

ΛΟΛ, κανένα πρόβλημα doctor...μόνο που δεν είμαι Αθήνα, αλλά δια...κοπάζω... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Αντε συντοπίτη της κυριας,,,,, εχεις μια ευκαιρία



Τρέχω να αγοράσω 2 Q6600 και O/C τα υπαρχοντα σε 5 GHz  :ROFL:

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μία ερώτηση. Το σύστημα μου είναι Core 2 Duo 6400, Ram 1Gb, Gecube 1950Pro 256Mb. Καλά με έχετε βάλει άγρια στο trip του folding. (Πάω να αγοράσω cpu cooler αύριο γιατί η ψησταριά μου δουλέει στους 65C). Απλά η ερώτηση είναι αν συμφέρει να διπλώσω και με την Gpu. Έχει καλή απόδοση;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## alexopth69

Με C2D θα ξεχάσεις τη GPU και θα προσπαθήσεις με υπομονή, όση κι αν χρειαστεί, να βάλεις την SMP κονσόλα είτε για Windows είτε για Linux, είτε σε VMware

----------


## vagskarm

Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις την gpu πρέπει να αφήσεις ένα core διαθέσιμο για να την εξυπηρετεί. 

Αν τώρα χρησιμοποιείς smp κονσόλα, το παραπάνω είναι ασύμφορο.

Αν χρησιμοποιείς δύο απλές, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις πόσους πόντους σου δίνει η μία απλή την ημέρα, και πόσους η gpu. Αν με την gpu παίρνεις περισσότερους, σταματάς την μία απλή και βάζεις gpu.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση να θέλεις να αγοράσεις ένα νέο τετραπύρηνο μηχάνημα  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μια GPU κονσόλα δίνει περίπου 500+ πόντους την ημέρα.

----------


## tolism30

> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση να θέλεις να αγοράσεις ένα νέο τετραπύρηνο μηχάνημα


Μην με βάζεις σε τέτοιο δίλλημα γιατί big brother is watching (βλέπε λήμμα telumentil, η κοπέλα μου μένουμε μαζί και αν της πώ πάμε για quad core θα με πετάξει μαζί με τον core 2 duo από τον πέμπτο)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@telumentil : Δεν θα αγοράσω Quad (ακόμα.......)

----------


## Iannis

> Μην με βάζεις σε τέτοιο δίλλημα γιατί big brother is watching (βλέπε λήμμα telumentil, η κοπέλα μου μένουμε μαζί και αν της πώ πάμε για quad core θα με πετάξει μαζί με τον core 2 duo από τον πέμπτο) 
> 
> @telumentil : Δεν θα αγοράσω Quad (ακόμα.......)


 :Whistle: 
και εγω ειχα τετοια προβήματακια αλλα  με τον Hondo ολα λύνονται  :Whistle: 
Το επομενο PC λεω να ειναι τετοιο ωστε να πω οτι ειναι το νεο μας κλιματιστικό

----------


## alexopth69

> και εγω ειχα τετοια προβήματακια αλλα  με τον Hondo ολα λύνονται 
> Το επομενο PC λεω να ειναι τετοιο ωστε να πω οτι ειναι το νεο μας κλιματιστικό


A πολύ ωραία μόνο που θα βγάζει ζέστη. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι καταλαβαίνουν οτι τους λέμε κοτσάνες και κάνουν την πάπια για να παίρνουν τη δωροεπιταγή για το Χόντος

Reminder @tolis: Βάλε SMP client....

----------


## tolism30

Για να επανορθώσω (δαμόκλειος σπάθη γάρ), δέν μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα (η telumentil), για την ακρίβεια μου πρότεινε υδρόψυξη η ίδια και επίσης έχει γίνει και αdslg junkie. Που την χάνω πού την βρίσκω στο forum. 
 @ iannis : δέν θα πιάσει σε εμένα το κλιματιστικό, (ίσως αν ήταν λευκό και έγραφε και τα btu; ) Just joking
@ alexopth69 : το σκέφτομαι απλά δέν έχω password στον user και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να θέλει. Αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει και πολύ, το απόγευμα σίτι έχει μελέτη στα faq της εγκατάστασης του smp

----------


## telumentil

> A πολύ ωραία μόνο που θα βγάζει ζέστη. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι καταλαβαίνουν οτι τους λέμε κοτσάνες και κάνουν την πάπια για να παίρνουν τη δωροεπιταγή για το Χόντος
> 
> Reminder @tolis: Βάλε SMP client....


Μην μου τον χαλάτε. Σας βλέπω! :Whip:

----------


## Iannis

> Μην μου τον χαλάτε. Σας βλέπω!


σύρμα παίδες  .... μας πιάσανε  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Καλώς ήλθατε στην παρέα μας αγαπητή  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

> Μην με βάζεις σε τέτοιο δίλλημα γιατί big brother is watching (βλέπε λήμμα telumentil, η κοπέλα μου μένουμε μαζί και αν της πώ πάμε για quad core θα με πετάξει μαζί με τον core 2 duo από τον πέμπτο) 
> 
> @telumentil : Δεν θα αγοράσω Quad (ακόμα.......)


Γιατί δεν παίρνεις δύο quad, ένα για σένα και ένα για εκείνη ?

Να πως ξεκινάει ένας τσακωμός  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tolism30

It's the end of the world as i know it

Τέλος επειδή εκτροχιάστηκε η κατάσταση και βγήκαμε  :Offtopic:  το ΣΚ πάω αγοράζω την http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...pu-cooler.html και για *τους* quad core βλέπουμε.

----------


## alexopth69

> σύρμα παίδες  .... μας πιάσανε 
> 
> Καλώς ήλθατε στην παρέα μας αγαπητή


Και σου χω πει αυτά να τα στέλνεις με PM Γιάννη  :Smile: 

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας talumentil  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Μην μου τον χαλάτε. Σας βλέπω!


telumentil, είμαι κι εγώ εδώ, μη σε νοιάζει, τους παρακολουθώ στενά  :Shifty:   :Twisted Evil: 

Πάρτε τον τετραπύρηνο και δεν θα χάσετε, τώρα είναι ευκαιρία που το αφεντικό τρελλάθηκε και ρίχνει τις τιμές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## telumentil

> telumentil, είμαι κι εγώ εδώ, μη σε νοιάζει, τους παρακολουθώ στενά  
> 
> Πάρτε τον τετραπύρηνο και δεν θα χάσετε, τώρα είναι ευκαιρία που το αφεντικό τρελλάθηκε και ρίχνει τις τιμές


Εντάξεί θα ακούσω τη φωνή της πλειοψηφίας. (Εχει να πλύνει πιάτο ο καλός μου για να αποκτήσει τον Quad  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## Iannis

> Εντάξεί θα ακούσω τη φωνή της πλειοψηφίας. (Εχει να πλύνει πιάτο ο καλός μου για να αποκτήσει τον Quad )


Αν ειναι για τον quad,,,,,, πλένω και εγω μερικά    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

> Αν ειναι για τον quad,,,,,, πλένω και εγω μερικά


 
Κι εγώ θα τα σκουπίζω και θα τα βάζω στην πιατοθήκη  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Τι κάνουμε για να ανεβεί η απόδοση της ομάδας, ε ?  :Respekt:

----------


## tolism30

Πολλοί θα το αποκαλούσαν "Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει", εγώ απλά το λέω μπράβο στους συνφορουμίτες.

@aria: πόσο είπαμε ότι πάνε οι Quad?

----------


## alexopth69

Ναι και στην επόενη συνάντηση να είμαστε διπλάσιοι στο τραπέζι  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Πολλοί θα το αποκαλούσαν "Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει", εγώ απλά το λέω μπράβο στους συνφορουμίτες.
> 
> @aria: πόσο είπαμε ότι πάνε οι Quad?


Τσάμπα είναι, 245 τους κατέβασε το Πλαίσιο, μόνο περίμενε να μας δώσει ο γιατρός πράσινο φως για τη νέα παρτίδα  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Πολλοί θα το αποκαλούσαν "Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει", εγώ απλά το λέω μπράβο στους συνφορουμίτες.
> 
> @aria: πόσο είπαμε ότι πάνε οι Quad?


245 € only :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

> 245 € only


Το πλυσιμο των πιατων "ευγενικη χορηγια" του folding team!! :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		να σε δουμε να πλενεις πιατα γιατρε!!  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Μα εδώ κάνουμε όλες τις δουλειές... πλύσιμο, σιδέρωμα, ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ.....  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> Μα εδώ κάνουμε όλες τις δουλειές... πλύσιμο, σιδέρωμα, ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ.....


Μα γι' αυτό έχετε τόσα pc να διπλώνουν κυρία μου  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Μα γι' αυτό έχετε τόσα pc να διπλώνουν κυρία μου


Αυτό είναι!  Να μια δικαιολογία:  Αγάπη μου, κουράζομαι με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού, πρέπει να μου πάρεις το τελευταίο μοντέλο πισί-οικιακή βοηθό σε παρακαλώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Τσάμπα είναι, 245 τους κατέβασε το Πλαίσιο, μόνο περίμενε να μας δώσει ο γιατρός πράσινο φως για τη νέα παρτίδα


Μπορεί να τον αγοράσει και τωρα
Η νεα παρτίδα αφορά λίγους πυροβολημένους χρηστες που θα τον κάψουν απο το Overclock  :Razz:  την δευτερη μέρα

----------


## Νικαετός

Μόνο για τους άνδρες της παρέας: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ωχ... αν αποκτήσει ο Τόλης τετραπύρηνο θα αρχίσω να αλλάζω γνώμη για τις γυναίκες... :Razz:  Εύγε !!  
		



Εϊ κυρίες, είπαμε μόνο για τους άνδρες, μην κλέβετε  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι και στην επόενη συνάντηση να είμαστε διπλάσιοι στο τραπέζι



Ξεχασα να σου πω αν και μάλλον θα το ξερεις οτι η AS5 θελει 200 ωρες στρώσιμο με κλείσιμο του PC για 5 min καθε 10-15 ωρες 
Οποτε μετα απο 8-10 μέρες βάρα του στα αυτιά :Smile: 

Αληθεια στο λεω Μη πάει το μυαλό σου οτι εχω ιδιοτελή κίνητρα  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> Αυτό είναι! Να μια δικαιολογία: Αγάπη μου, κουράζομαι με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού, πρέπει να μου πάρεις το τελευταίο μοντέλο πισί-οικιακή βοηθό σε παρακαλώ


Ιδέα: παραλλαγές pc τετραπύρηνα για folding, που άλλο να έχει μαζί και αυτόματη σφουγγαρίστρα, άλλο αυτόματη ηλεκτρική σκούπα, άλλο να κατεβάζει τα σκουπίδια...

Σημείωση: Έίδατε τι κάνει όταν είσαι στην δουλειά και δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις ? Τι άλλη μ@λ@κία θα κατεβάσει η κούτρα...

----------


## tolism30

Asus P5B (απλή όχι deluxe κλπ) και Quad Core πάει γιατρέ μου ή είμαι και για motherboard? Έχω την εντύπωση πως τον υποστηρίζει.

----------


## Iannis

> Asus P5B (απλή όχι deluxe κλπ) και Quad Core πάει γιατρέ μου ή είμαι και για motherboard? Έχω την εντύπωση πως τον υποστηρίζει.


ενα BIOS update και εισαι Αρχηγόπουλο οεο :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

και η επόμενη συνάντηση στην Φρεαττύδα  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		@caramela ο γιατρός είναι ικανός να κάνει και κονσομασιόν για να μπει κάποιος στην ομάδα  :Razz:

----------


## caramela

> και η επόμενη συνάντηση στην Φρεαττύδα 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@caramela ο γιατρός είναι ικανός να κάνει και κονσομασιόν για να μπει κάποιος στην ομάδα


Η επομενη συνάντηση θα ειναι στη Θεσσαλλλλλονικη.... για να βολέψει και τους Βορειους..(ε? aria!!)


Off Topic


		και ο γιατρος ειναι ψημένος για αυτο!! :Wink:  ε... γιατρε... πες πες!

----------


## Iannis

> Η επομενη συνάντηση θα ειναι στη Θεσσαλλλλλονικη.... για να βολέψει και τους Βορειους..(ε? aria!!)
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και ο γιατρος ειναι ψημένος για αυτο!! ε... γιατρε... πες πες!


Εχει αερόπλανο απο εδω Νο problem  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Μακάρι παιδιά, συνάντηση στη Θεσ/νίκη θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Μακάρι παιδιά, συνάντηση στη Θεσ/νίκη θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο



με τη διαφορά οτι θα ειμαστε 3 και ο κουκος
Μπαααα για Αθηνα το βλέπω πάλι

----------


## aria

> με τη διαφορά οτι θα ειμαστε 3 και ο κουκος
> Μπαααα για Αθηνα το βλέπω πάλι


Μα γιατί;; Ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε με περισσότερους... είναι ο panoaoua, ο sdikr και σίγουρα αρκετοί άλλοι, ίσως και ο συντοπίτης να μπορέσει να έρθει  :Smile:  (βέβαια εδώ χωριό είμαστε και έναν καφέ δεν ήπιαμε ακόμη...  :Crazy:  :Razz: )

----------


## erateinos

να ψηφίσουμε για το που θα γίνει   :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> να ψηφίσουμε για το που θα γίνει


Ακόμα εδώ είσαι συ;;; Δεν πήγες....... θάλασσα μεριά;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Shifty: 





Off Topic


		Σας άρεσε το οφφ-τόπικ;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

ήθελα να δω εάν θα φύγει η πρωτείνη που μου έβγαλε τον καρκίνο εχτές  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάνεις πολύ ωραία off-topic  :ROFL:

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα και από Φρεαττύδα. Τελικά αγόρασα την ψύκτρα την τοποθέτησα και έχω 5C λιγότερους. Υποθέτω πως μπορούσα και καλύτερα. Quad core δέν πήρα ακόμα αλλά θα έρθει και αυτός. Εγώ και  η telumentil  είμαστε μέσα για meeting όπου θέλετε.

----------


## Iannis

> Καλησπέρα και από Φρεαττύδα. Τελικά αγόρασα την ψύκτρα την τοποθέτησα και έχω 5C λιγότερους. Υποθέτω πως μπορούσα και καλύτερα. Quad core δέν πήρα ακόμα αλλά θα έρθει και αυτός. Εγώ και  η telumentil  είμαστε μέσα για meeting όπου θέλετε.


Μπράβο παιδιά  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

*kouleeeeee . . . . . .*   :Shifty:  :Smoker:

----------


## k_koulos

[action=k_koulos]διπλώνει αμεριμνός[/action]

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		καλά 7 ώρες σας άφησα και με το ζόρι 4 μηνύματα  :Whistle:   :Lamer: 
τι να πω  :Razz:

----------


## civil

> It's the end of the world as i know it
> 
> Τέλος επειδή εκτροχιάστηκε η κατάσταση και βγήκαμε  το ΣΚ πάω αγοράζω την http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...pu-cooler.html και για *τους* quad core βλέπουμε.


Πολυ καλη επιλογη, αυτη εχω για ψυξη του Prescott που κατακαίει το PC μου.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Αυριο πρωί την κανω *ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣΣΣΣΣ ΛΕΩΩ*

Θα τα πούμε σε 10 μερες

Τα pc δεν κλείνουν εκτός εαν μου κόψουν το Internet

Γερά όταν γυρίσω να σας δω στις 100.000 /d

all  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

 :Sunflower:  :Sunflower:  :Octopus:  :Octopus:  :Octopus:

----------


## erateinos

καλά να περάσεις και καλή ξεκούραση  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		στις ταβέρνες και τα εστιατόρια που θα πας να φας , όπου έχουν pc βάζε και ένα κόκκινο γραναζάκι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

Καλές διακοπές να έχεις και καλά να περάσεις Γιάννη  :Thumbs up:

----------


## gkats2002

Αγαπητοί, φεύγω σε κάνα δεκάλεπτο μέχρι την Τρίτη για να κάνω κάνα μπανάκι κι εγώ.

Αφήνω πίσω τα PC να δουλεύουν, μην ανυσηχείτε...

----------


## alexopth69

Καλές διακοπές παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε να περάσετε καλά παιδιά!

----------


## telumentil

Καλές βουτιές. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν πρασινίζω από τη ζήλια μου :Crying:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλές διακοπές σε όσους φεύγουν  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Φτου-φτου-φτου σκόρδα...

Έδωσα κι άλλη ευκαιρία στην win smp, έχουν ολοκληρωθεί δύο χωρίς πρόβλημα και πάμε για τρίτη...  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Εμένα η win smp με την 2652 συναντάει προβλήματα, μόλις βλέπω να παίρνει τέτοια, πλέον, κατευθείαν delete χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.

----------


## gkats2002

Χαιρετώ ξανά την ομάδα, άντε, μέχρι και την Παρασκευή που θα ξαναφύγω για Μύκονο...

----------


## aria

> Χαιρετώ ξανά την ομάδα, άντε, μέχρι και την Παρασκευή που θα ξαναφύγω για Μύκονο...


Καλώς τον!!  :Smile: 

Βάλε και το ροζουλί milestone, βάλθηκες εκεί να με περάσεις και ξέχασες τα διαδικαστικά  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gkats2002

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Έχεις δίκιο βρε aria, δεν έδωσα καθόλου σημασία... αλλά το ροζάκι δεν είναι το χρώμα μου...

----------


## aria

> Έχεις δίκιο βρε aria, δεν έδωσα καθόλου σημασία... αλλά το ροζάκι δεν είναι το χρώμα μου...


Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει και σε γκρι...  :Thinking: 


Καλά θυμάμαι  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

[action=k_koulos]ετοιμάζει μεζεδάκι κ κρασάκι για να τρατάρει τα παιδιά που έρχονται δυναμικά :Smile: [/action]

----------


## Iannis

fredo frape ξαπλα μπανια μάσες χρχρχρ ...... και εχει ο θεός.. :Beer:  :Beer:  :Sunflower:  :Sunflower:  :Rowwing:  :Rowwing:

----------


## aria

> [action=k_koulos]ετοιμάζει μεζεδάκι κ κρασάκι για να τρατάρει τα παιδιά που έρχονται δυναμικά[/action]


Μμμ γεια στα χέρια σου κουλέ!!!  Πρώτος ο μεζές!  :Mr. Green:   :Innocent:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

:Laughing:  και μόλις ετοιμάζομουνα να σε κράξω οτι πέρασες και δεν ειπες ένα γεία....!!!

κάτσε λίγο να σε τρατάρω ένα ντολμαδάκι ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> και μόλις ετοιμάζομουνα να σε κράξω οτι πέρασες και δεν ειπες ένα γεία....!!!
> 
> κάτσε λίγο να σε τρατάρω ένα ντολμαδάκι ακόμα


Άντε να κάτσω άμα είναι για έξτρα ντολμαδάκι... και τζατζικάκι ε; Και βάλε κι απ' το καλό το τσίπουρο, το δυνατό... Μην κάνεις τσιγγουνιές  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

ντεν έχει τσίπουρο εδώ στα νότια, το μόνο σε cask strength που παίζει είναι whisky, αλλιώς κρασάκι απο τα αμπέλια  :One thumb up: 

[δεν θα κάνει ανανέωση ο server; θα δείς τι σε περιμένει  :Evil: ]

----------


## aria

> [δεν θα κάνει ανανέωση ο server; θα δείς τι σε περιμένει ]


Τι εννοείς;;;  :Twisted Evil:   :Whistle:

----------


## k_koulos

γμτ! πάλι λάθος στα μαθηματικα έκανα :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μμμ γεια στα χέρια σου κουλέ!!!  Πρώτος ο μεζές!


Ποια χέρια;  :What..?:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε θα τρέξει κανείς μπας και φτάσει?? Βαρέθηκα να κρατάω τις μηχανές...Άντε να κάνω υπομονή μια βδομάδα ακόμα, κανονίστε...

----------


## erateinos

> Άντε θα τρέξει κανείς μπας και φτάσει?? Βαρέθηκα να κρατάω τις μηχανές...Άντε να κάνω υπομονή μια βδομάδα ακόμα, κανονίστε...


τα ''πουλιά'' δύσκολα τα πιάνεις  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

> Άντε θα τρέξει κανείς μπας και φτάσει?? Βαρέθηκα να κρατάω τις μηχανές...Άντε να κάνω υπομονή μια βδομάδα ακόμα, κανονίστε...


Αμα τις κρατήσεις κανα χρόνο...  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Ποια χέρια;


 :ROFL: 

Μην ψαρώνετε βρε... Το παίζει ΑΜΕΑ για να τον λυπηθούμε  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αμα τις κρατήσεις κανα χρόνο...


Eσύ πετάς έτσι κι αλλιώς...θα χρειαστώ μερικούς τετραπύρηνους ακόμα τον χειμώνα για να σε κρατάω σε απόσταση ασφαλείας (πάνω από 500.000 πόντους - μη μου κάνεις κανά απότομο). 

Προσπαθώ να ψήσω τους υπόλοιπους να βάλουν κανα - δυο τετραπύρηνους τώρα που ...έγινε η θάλασσα γιαούρτι *LOL !!!

----------


## alexopth69

Αντε να γυρίσεις και να τους βάλεις, να βάλει κι ο Γιάννης επιτέλους τους G0 και να τσακίσουμε τους 100.000 πόντους

----------


## Νικαετός

Oι 100.000 πόντοι είναι ήδη ιστορία. Πιστεύω πως μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη, χαλαρά θα τους ξεπεράσουμε. Εδώ Αύγουστο και με τους μισούς σε διακοπές, είμαστε χαλαρά πάνω από 80.000.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		έχω φτιάξει ποπ κορν και παρακολουθώ την αναμέτρηση 

22  	k_koulos       227570   	 
23 	Ariadne 	 227549 	

 :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο: πώς μπορώ να βάλω τις μνήμες σε dual channel και πώς μπορώ να ελέγξω αν είναι τώρα σε single ή dual;

Ρωτάω επειδή θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη RAM του υπολογιστή.

----------


## alexopth69

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο: πώς μπορώ να βάλω τις μνήμες σε dual channel και πώς μπορώ να ελέγξω αν είναι τώρα σε single ή dual;
> 
> Ρωτάω επειδή θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη RAM του υπολογιστή.


Συνήθως το αναφέρει στην αρχή όταν μπουτάρει. Για να τις βάλεις σε dual channel απλά τις βάζεις στις θέσεις που έχουν την ίδια απόχρωση και συνήθως είναι ζευγάρια οι θέσεις 1-3 και 2-4, χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο. Σε πιο παλιές mobo πρέπει να είναι ίδιες ακριβώς, αλλά σε πιο καινούργιες δε χρειάζεται.

----------


## A_gamer

Ποιες να είναι ίδιες ακριβώς;

Η mobo μου είναι αρκετά παλιά, συγκεκριμένα η Albatron px848pv pro.

----------


## alexopth69

> Ποιες να είναι ίδιες ακριβώς;


Οι μνήμες και γι αυτό τις βλέπεις να πουλιούνται σε ζεύγη με ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.

Αν υποστηρίζει κατά 99% θα έχει χρώματα στα slots των μνημών, δεν έχεις το manual;

----------


## ipo

Νικαετέ, θυμάμαι ότι αγόραζες ps3 για να ψήνεις. Μιλώντας με κάποιον γνωστό που ασχολείται με το folding, μου είπε ότι συμφέρουν πολύ περισσότερο οι GPU. Λέει ότι έχουν τετραπλάσια απόδοση σε σχέση με τα ps3. Μου είχε δείξει και κάποια σχετικά στατιστικά απόδοσης. Επίσης ισχυρίζεται ότι το κόστος με βάση την απόδοση, είναι μικρότερο αν χρησιμοποιείς GPU για δίπλωμα.

Ισχύουν τα παραπάνω; Τελικά με τι δουλεύεις;

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


px848pv pro

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νικαετέ, θυμάμαι ότι αγόραζες ps3 για να ψήνεις. Μιλώντας με κάποιον γνωστό που ασχολείται με το folding, μου είπε ότι συμφέρουν πολύ περισσότερο οι GPU. Λέει ότι έχουν τετραπλάσια απόδοση σε σχέση με τα ps3. Μου είχε δείξει και κάποια σχετικά στατιστικά απόδοσης. Επίσης ισχυρίζεται ότι το κόστος με βάση την απόδοση, είναι μικρότερο αν χρησιμοποιείς GPU για δίπλωμα.
> 
> Ισχύουν τα παραπάνω; Τελικά με τι δουλεύεις;


Γιώργη με τετραπύρηνους, ακριβώς σαν τον δικό σου...μην αλλάζεις την κουβέντα και ξεκίνα το ψήσιμο LOL !! 

Στο θέμα μας : Το PS3 δίνει περίπου 800 με 900 πόντους την ημέρα. Σύμφωνα με το Στάνφορντ οι gpu ( 1900) 660...επομένως ...Πάντως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει GPU folding και δεν μπορώ να κρίνω.

----------


## ipo

Καινούριο pc Νίκο, και το λυπάμαι. Ξέρω είναι παράλογο...

Τον ακόλουθο πίνακα μου είχε δείξει σύμφωνα με τον οποίο τα teraflops/gpu είναι περίπου τετραπλάσια από τα teraflops/ps3. Φυσικά τα pc είναι ακόμα πιο κάτω.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...?qtype=osstats

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά τα στατιστικά, τότε είναι προτιμότερο να εξοπλίσεις όλα τα pc σου με ΑΤΙ X1900 (~300 ευρώ, σε AGP ή PCI-E), παρά να αγοράζεις playstation που κοστίζουν το διπλάσιο και έχουν το 1/4 της απόδοσης.

----------


## alexopth69

> Καινούριο pc Νίκο, και το λυπάμαι. Ξέρω είναι παράλογο...
> 
> Τον ακόλουθο πίνακα μου είχε δείξει σύμφωνα με τον οποίο τα terraflops/gpu είναι περίπου τετραπλάσια από τα terraflops/ps3. Φυσικά τα pc είναι ακόμα πιο κάτω.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...?qtype=osstats
> 
> Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά τα στατιστικά, τότε είναι προτιμότερο να εξοπλίσεις όλα τα pc σου με ΑΤΙ X1900 (~300 ευρώ, σε AGP ή PCI-E), παρά να αγοράζεις playstation που κοστίζουν το διπλάσιο και έχουν το 1/4 της απόδοσης.


Μην το λυπάσαι δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το CPU usage στο 50%, πάλι κορυφή θα είσαι με τετραπύρηνο.

Τα GFLOPS δεν έχουν άμεση αντιστοίχιση με τους πόντους που αποδίδονται στις προς υπολογισμό πρωτεϊνες, αλλά βγαίνουν βάσει και άλλων στοιχείων και προτεραιοτήτων. Φαίνεται οτι το PS3 είναι πιο αποδοτικό, αλλά πρέπει να μας πεί και κάποιος με 1950XTX σε crossfire.

Ξανά: Δεν παθαίνει τίποτα με το folding  :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

22  	 Ariadne   	 227836
23 	k_koulos 	227570

ακόμα δεν έχω πει την τελευταία μου κουβέντα όμως :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

Η ιστορία (του andymen) επαναλαμβάνεται!

----------


## Iannis

η κυρια στο σπιτι τσεκαρει αν αναβοσβηνει ο κερσορας στην κονσολα και εχει >90% cpu use  
Καθε μερα πεφτει τηλ

1- PS3 καλυτερο απο GPU σε ποντους
2- 50%  cpu use  :Whistle:  :Whistle: ντροπή

----------


## civil

Σχετικα με τις GPU του folding, εμενα τελειώνει 1 wu των 330 ποντων σε 15ωρες (projects 2730-2740), θελει 9+ λεπτα για το 1%. Εχω 3wu x 330ποντοι =990 ποντοι, για 3wu x 15ωρες=45ωρες σχεδον 2 μερες.
Αυτα με την καρτα της υπογραφης μου για 24ωρη λειτουργια.
Νομιζω συμφερει το PS3.

----------


## ipo

> Σχετικα με τις GPU του folding, εμενα τελειώνει 1 wu των 330 ποντων σε 15ωρες (projects 2730-2740), θελει 9+ λεπτα για το 1%. Εχω 3wu x 330ποντοι =990 ποντοι, για 3wu x 15ωρες=45ωρες σχεδον 2 μερες.
> Αυτα με την καρτα της υπογραφης μου για 24ωρη λειτουργια.
> Νομιζω συμφερει το PS3.


Χωρίς να ξέρω από κάρτες γραφικών έριξα μία πρόχειρη ματιά στο e-shop. H ati x1950pro έχει περί τα 120 ευρώ, ενώ η x1900 έχει 300+ ευρώ (στο skroutz είδα για τη δεύτερη). Μήπως η τελευταία, την οποία είχα αναφέρει, είναι πολύ καλύτερη σε απόδοση; Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν ξέρω, απλά συνήθως η κλιμάκωση τιμών στην ίδια εταιρεία, ακολουθεί την κλιμάκωση επιδόσεων.

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιώργο, αν δεν ψήσει δεν στρώνει το pc. Αν σου πάθει οτιδήποτε,θα πάρεις τον δικό μου τετραπύρηνο. (Έτσι και αλλιώς έχεις εγγύηση  :Wink: ). 

Μη φοβάσαι βάλτον άφοβα στο 100%.

----------


## k_koulos

για να βάλεις την κάρτα να ψήνει πρέπει να κόψεις τον ένα πυρήνα, όποτε δεν συμφέρει σε σχέση με το Ps3 Που δεν επηρεάζει την απόδοση του pc :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Γιώργο, αν δεν ψήσει δεν στρώνει το pc. Αν σου πάθει οτιδήποτε,θα πάρεις τον δικό μου τετραπύρηνο. (Έτσι και αλλιώς έχεις εγγύηση ). 
> 
> Μη φοβάσαι βάλτον άφοβα στο 100%.


Νίκο αυτό ισχύει και για μένα (ο τετραπύρηνος) ?  :Whistle: 
να αρχίσω πάλι να παίζω με ρεύματα  :Thinking:   :Twisted Evil: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Ίσως να μην το δείτε εκεί που είναι, οπότε:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123318

----------


## wi fi thief

εχω προβλημα στην smp του sabayon (64-bit)

ενω τελειωσα (??) μεσα στην προθεσμια (στις 17/8/07) τη WU δεν μου τη μετραει στα στατιστικα μου...

αντιθετα σημερα τελειωσα μια WU με την απλη GUI στα Vista και μου την μετρησε μια χαρα (οπως και την προηγουμενη στις 13/8 στα xp)

ιδου και το log file...:



*Spoiler:*




			[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] PC
[08:33:40] Writing local files
[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] Extra SSE boost OK.
[08:55:44] Writing local files
[08:55:44] Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87 percent)
[09:17:15] Writing local files
[09:17:16] Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88 percent)
[09:37:49] Writing local files
[09:37:49] Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89 percent)
[09:58:52] Writing local files
[09:58:52] Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90 percent)
[10:19:45] Writing local files
[10:19:45] Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91 percent)
[10:40:17] Writing local files
[10:40:17] Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92 percent)
[11:01:10] Writing local files
[11:01:10] Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93 percent)
[11:21:56] Writing local files
[11:21:56] Completed 470000 out of 500000 steps  (94 percent)
[11:43:01] Writing local files
[11:43:01] Completed 475000 out of 500000 steps  (95 percent)
[12:03:37] Writing local files
[12:03:37] Completed 480000 out of 500000 steps  (96 percent)
[12:23:32] Writing local files
[12:23:32] Completed 485000 out of 500000 steps  (97 percent)
[12:43:29] Writing local files
[12:43:29] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98 percent)
[13:03:25] Writing local files
[13:03:25] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99 percent)
[13:23:21] Writing local files
[13:23:21] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100 percent)
[13:23:21] Writing final coordinates.
[13:23:22] Past main M.D. loop
[13:23:22] Will end MPI now
[13:24:21] 
[13:24:21] Finished Work Unit:
[13:24:21] - Reading up to 3722928 from "work/wudata_03.arc": Read 3722928
[13:24:21] - Reading up to 1942276 from "work/wudata_03.xtc": Read 1942276
[13:24:22] goefile size: 0
[13:24:22] logfile size: 87592
[13:24:22] Leaving Run
[13:24:23] - Writing 5757196 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:24:23]   ... Done.
[13:24:24] - Shutting down core
[13:24:24] 
[13:24:24] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[13:24:30] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[13:24:30] Sending work to server


[13:24:30] + Attempting to send results


--- Opening Log file [August 17 13:31:13] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5


[13:31:13] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:31:13] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[13:31:13] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[13:31:13] - Machine ID: 1
[13:31:13] 

A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10154 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/nik before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.


--- Opening Log file [August 17 13:31:27] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5


[13:31:27] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:31:27] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[13:31:27] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[13:31:27] - Machine ID: 1
[13:31:27] 
[13:31:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:31:27] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:31:27] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:31:27] - Connecting to assignment server


[13:31:27] + Attempting to send results
[13:31:28] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[13:31:28] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:31:28] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:32:36] + Closed connections
[13:32:36] 
[13:32:36] + Processing work unit
[13:32:36] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[13:32:36] Core found.
[13:32:36] Working on Unit 04 [August 17 13:32:36]
[13:32:36] + Working ...
[13:32:36] 
[13:32:36] *------------------------------*
[13:32:36] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[13:32:36] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[13:32:36] 
[13:32:36] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:32:36] - Ensuring status. Please wait- Created dyn
[13:32:36] - Files status OK
[13:32:38] - Expanded 2974579 -> 15204400 (decompressed 511.1 percent)
[13:32:38] - Starting from initial work packet
[13:32:38] 
[13:32:38] Project: 2653 (Run 25, Clone 35, Gen 5)
[13:32:38] 
[13:32:38] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:32:38] Entering M.D.
[13:32:55] ial work packet
[13:32:55] 
[13:32:55] Project: 2653 (Run 25, Clone 35, Gen 5)
[13:32:55] 
[13:32:55] Entering M.D.
[13:32:55] lone 35, Gen 5)
[13:32:55] 
[13:32:55] Entering M.D.
[13:33:02] Protein: Protein in POPC
[13:33:02] Writing local files
[13:33:03] Extra SSE boost OK.
		



τι εκανα (παλι) λαθος...?  :Sorry:  :Embarassed: 

edit : κατεβασε κανονικα καινουρια δουλεια αλλα απο οτι βλεπω στο log :



```
[19:57:33] - Autosending finished units...
[19:57:33] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:57:33] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:57:33] - Autosend completed
```


*Spoiler:*




			nik@localhost ~ $ su
Password:
localhost nik # ./fah5 -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah5 -license). Further
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

2 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [August 18 19:57:33]


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5
Arguments: -verbosity 9

[19:57:33] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:57:33] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[19:57:33] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[19:57:33] - Machine ID: 1
[19:57:33]
[19:57:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:57:33]
[19:57:33] + Processing work unit
[19:57:33] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:57:33] Core found.
[19:57:33] - Autosending finished units...
[19:57:33] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:57:33] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:57:33] - Autosend completed
[19:57:33] Working on Unit 04 [August 18 19:57:33]
[19:57:33] + Working ...
[19:57:33] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10380 -version 591'

[19:57:33]
[19:57:33] *------------------------------*
[19:57:33] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:57:33] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[19:57:33]
[19:57:33] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:57:33] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:57:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:57:50] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[19:57:50] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[19:57:52] - Expanded 2974579 -> 15204400 (decompressed 511.1 percent)
[19:57:53]
[19:57:53] Project: 2653 (Run 25, Clone 35, Gen 5)
[19:57:53]
[19:57:53] Entering M.D.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=localhost
NODEID=0 argc=15
NODEID=1 argc=15
NODEID=3 argc=15
NODEID=2 argc=15
      Written by David van der Spoel, Erik Lindahl, Berk Hess, and others.
       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
             Copyright (c) 2001-2004, The GROMACS development team,
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

[19:57:59] Calling FAH init
(single precision)
[19:58:00] Read topology
[19:58:00] (Starting from checkpoint)
[19:58:00] Read checkpoint
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.

[19:58:01]  steps  (2 percent)
[19:58:01] Extra SSE boost OK.
[19:58:01] iles
[19:58:01] Completed 13740 out of 500000 steps  (2 percent)
[19:58:01] Extra SSE boost OK.
		



λεει οτι τα εστειλε... :Thinking: 
 :Crying:

----------


## erateinos

> εχω προβλημα στην smp του sabayon (64-bit)
> 
> ενω τελειωσα (??) μεσα στην προθεσμια (στις 17/8/07) τη WU δεν μου τη μετραει στα στατιστικα μου...
> 
> αντιθετα σημερα τελειωσα μια WU με την απλη GUI στα Vista και μου την μετρησε μια χαρα (οπως και την προηγουμενη στις 13/8 στα xp)
> 
> ιδου και το log file...:
> 
> 
> ...


A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10154 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/nik before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.

δεν την έστειλε  :Sorry: 
και την τρέχει πάλι  :Sad: 
όταν την στέλνει σου γράφει 
+ Results successfully sent
[04:21:53] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[04:21:53] + Number of Units Completed: 21
πείραξες τίποτα?

----------


## wi fi thief

οχι (που να το καταλαβα...)

αφου την τελειωσε (???  :Embarassed: )  γιατι δεν την εστειλε?  :Sorry: 

γιατι ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα με την απλη?

Καλα θα ειναι να βρουνε στο stanford μεταξυ των αλλων (και συντομα) φαρμακα για τα νευρα μου (αλλιως θα γυρισω σε παναρχαιες φυσικες μεθοδους χαλαρωσης των...  :Smoker: )

 :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> *A potential conflict was detected:
> 
> Process 10154 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
> Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
> you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
> /home/nik before restarting.
> 
> Please press any key to exit.* 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			[04:36:19] Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84 percent)
[04:55:59] Writing local files
[04:55:59] Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85 percent)
[05:15:38] Writing local files
[05:15:38] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)


--- Opening Log file [August 17 08:32:52] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5


[08:32:52] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:32:52] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[08:32:52] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[08:32:52] - Machine ID: 1
[08:32:52] 

A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10087 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/nik before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.


--- Opening Log file [August 17 08:33:12] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5


[08:33:12] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:33:12] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[08:33:12] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[08:33:12] - Machine ID: 1
[08:33:12] 
[08:33:12] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:33:12] 
[08:33:12] + Processing work unit
[08:33:12] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[08:33:12] Core found.
[08:33:12] Working on Unit 03 [August 17 08:33:12]
[08:33:12] + Working ...
[08:33:13] 
[08:33:13] *------------------------------*
[08:33:13] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[08:33:13] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[08:33:13] 
[08:33:13] Preparing to commence simulation
[08:33:13] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[08:33:30] - Looking at optimizations...
[08:33:30] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[08:33:30] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[08:33:31] - Expanded 2968541 -> 15205923 (decompressed 512.2 percent)
[08:33:32] 
[08:33:32] Project: 2653 (Run 20, Clone 41, Gen 5)
[08:33:32] 
[08:33:32] Entering M.D.
[08:33:38] Calling FAH init
[08:33:39] Read topology
[08:33:40] g local files
[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] PC
[08:33:40] Writing local files
[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] Extra SSE boost OK.
[08:55:44] Writing local files
[08:55:44] Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87 percent)
[09:17:15] Writing local files
[09:17:16] Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88 percent)
[09:37:49] Writing local files
[09:37:49] Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps  (89 percent)
[09:58:52] Writing local files
[09:58:52] Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps  (90 percent)
[10:19:45] Writing local files
[10:19:45] Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91 percent)
[10:40:17] Writing local files
[10:40:17] Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92 percent)
[11:01:10] Writing local files
[11:01:10] Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93 percent)
		



*A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10087 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/nik before restarting.

Please press any key to exit*

αυτο το μηνυμα το επαιρνα σχεδον καθε φορα που εκκινουσα το ./fah5

αν αυτο ευθυνεται γιατι συνεχιζε την δουλεια?
επρεπε να φτασει στο 100% μετα απο τοσες ωρες για να μου πει οτι το wu παει χαμενο?

Τελος παντων οι ερωτησεις ειναι μαλλον φιλολογικες γιατι εγω αποκλειεται να τρεξω αυτη την μαλακια που ονομαζεται smp core (και που για μενα ειναι το πιο προβληματικο προγραμματακι που εχω συναντησει)
Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι ενα χρονο τωρα ακομα ειναι beta... :Mad: 

Moυ φαινεται στο stanford πρεπει να αφιερωθουνε στην ιατρικη και να αφησουνε την αναπτυξη του προγραμματος σε κανενα πανεπιστημιο που ξερει απο software ή να παρακαλεσουνε τον bill gates να τους φτιαξει κατι : μπορει να το ξεκινουσε χειροτερα απο αυτους ο μπιλυ, αλλα μεσα σε ενα χρονο ολο και καποιο update-service pack θα εβγαζε (και αν οχι τουλαχιστον θα τον βριζαμε πιο ευχαριστα... :Razz: )
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

wifi, μην προτρέχεις, η smp linux είναι σταθερότατη κονσόλα, εμένα από όλα τα παραπάνω μου φαίνεται ότι ίσως εσύ κάνεις κάποιο λαθάκι...  :Thinking:   Σα να βρίσκει ότι δουλεύει κι άλλη κονσόλα παράλληλα... κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβαίνω  :Thinking:   Ίσως λέω και κοτσάνες, αλλά ας περιμένουμε λιγάκι τους γκουρού να δούμε τι θα μας πουν  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Νικόλα,μήπως την έχεις ορίσει να ξεκινάει σαν service?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νίκο αυτό ισχύει και για μένα (ο τετραπύρηνος) ? 
> να αρχίσω πάλι να παίζω με ρεύματα


Ουπς.τώρα το είδα...μπα εσύ έχεις κολλήσει το μικρόβιο, οπότε είσαι δικός μας.  :Wink:

----------


## aria

!!! Attention !!!

Depending on your FAH setup procedures and the number of FAH clients you want to run on one machine you may have to pay attention to the Machine ID values:
1. If you download separate FAH clients to different directories you can set the Machine ID to 1 for each client and get an unlimited number of FAH clients per box. You will have to start every client twice, as there is now a "lock file" in /tmp/ and FAH will check the Machine ID value from there:

"A potential conflict was detected:

Process 2608 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/folding/ before restarting."

Or You can issue "rm -ifdr /tmp/fah" before you start another client:
http://forum.folding-community.org/v...ic.php?p=55709

Μήπως το έχεις σαν service και παράλληλα την τρέχεις και χειροκίνητα;;  :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδια ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες εγκαταστασης κατα γραμμα.
Αν την ετρεχα σαν service δεν επρεπε να ξεκιναει χωρις να δωσω *su-> password -> ./fah5 -verbosity 9*  ???
αφου αν δεν το δωσω χειροκινητα δεν ξεκιναει... (η cpu ειναι idle...)
 :Thinking: 

τελος παντων εγω παραδινομαι (παντα μισουσα τις κονσολες και την πληκτρολογηση εντολων : ενας λογος - ο κυριοτερος - που προτιμω απειρες φορες τα windows απο το linux αλλωστε ειναι ακριβως αυτος...)
θα τρεχω κουτσα κουτσα την απλη στα win και θα κανω και το οικολογικο μου καθηκον (50% load) και θα προσφερω - εστω ψιχουλα - στο στανφορντ μπας και μου βρει αξιοπρεπη φαρμακα για να γιατρεψω την μανια καταδιωξης μου...)  :Razz: 

παντως ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και σορυ για το υφος μου  :Smile:  (οι πιο πολλοι το περιμενατε, ετσι???  :Sorry:  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Νικαετός

Δύο απλές στα Win (machine ID 1 & 2)

----------


## wi fi thief

ναι, κι αυτο γινεται αλλα εγω ειμαι και λιγο εδω : 

http://weblog.greenpeace.org/makingw...puter_off.html

 :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι αλλά εκεί μιλά για κομπιούτερ, που μένουν ανοικτά χωρίς να κάνουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και όχι για υπολογιστές που δουλεύουν για την ανθρωπότητα.  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

Άσε που η διαφορά 50-100% είναι ελάχιστη.

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα ή 100% χρήση ή κλειστό, ο επεξεργαστής καίει μόνο ένα μέρος της ενέργειας του υπολογιστή.

----------


## wi fi thief

τι εννοεις νικολα?
οτι καλυτερα να αφηνεις το pc ανοιχτο 24/7 σε 100% load παρα να τον αφηνεις idle με τον screensaver?

Οταν τα pc καινε για την ανθρωποτητα χρειαζονται λιγοτερους πορους απο το να τρεχουν πχ το prime 100%???

και εν πασει περιπτωσει η ανθρωποτητα μονο απο τα φαρμακα θα σωθει τελικα?

Το ζητημα ειναι οτι οι οικολογοι δεν μιλουν μονο για το ελαχιστο υποσυνολο (ανθρωποτητα = ενα απο τα χιλιαδες ηδη ζωης στον πλανητη που αλλωστε μπορει να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της απο την απειλη του ολοενα και πιο λαιμαργου ...εαυτου της) αλλα κατι πολυ μεγαλυτερο και με μεγαλυτερες αναγκες βοηθειας : τον πλανητη ολακερο... :Sunflower:  :Parrot:  :Octopus:  :Sheep:  :Deer: 
Αν μου αποδειξεις με οποιονδηποτε τροπο οτι τρεχοντας το fah εξοικονομω την ιδια ενεργεια με το να μην το τρεχω τοτε εγω συμφωνω και θα την ξαλαφρωσω την ρημαδα την δεη βαζοντας οχι δυο αλλα τεσσερις απλες... :Wink: 

(τοσο βαρετος ειναι ο βαζελος πια που διαβαζεις τετοια ωρα για τις οικολογικες ανυσηχιες μου...???)  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil: 

@ a gamer : εγω προσωπικα και το κλεινω και το δουλευω 50% (με την απλη), το ποσο ελαχιστη ειναι η διαφορα πρεπει να το δεις συνολικα και οχι μονο σε μεμονομενους χρηστες...

οταν αλλαξα την λαμπα μου με πιο μικρη για να γλυτωσω 10 watt ηξερα οτι μια ολοκληρη ζωη δεν θα εσωζα ουτε μια ριζα μαιντανο.
Αν βαλεις ομως εκατομμυρια λαμπες, τοτε κατι γινεται... :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Παίζει ο Παναθηναϊκός?? 

Η ανθρωπότητα καταστρέφει τον πλανήτη. Η καταστροφή είναι μη αναστρέψιμη. Οι οικολόγοι γιατί απευθύνονται σε εμένα και όχι στα ξενοδοχεία π.χ. με τα χιλιάδες λαμπιόνια που σίγουρα καταναλώνουν (χωρίς λόγο) πολλαπλάσια ενέργεια από αυτή των pc? Θα μου πεις πως αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία, αλλά δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση που προσπαθούν να γλυτώσουν το 1% της σπατάλης ενέργειας και όχι το 99% ?

----------


## sdikr

> τι εννοεις νικολα?
> οτι καλυτερα να αφηνεις το pc ανοιχτο 24/7 σε 100% load παρα να τον αφηνεις idle με τον screensaver?
> 
> Οταν τα pc καινε για την ανθρωποτητα χρειαζονται λιγοτερους πορους απο το να τρεχουν πχ το prime 100%???
> 
> και εν πασει περιπτωσει η ανθρωποτητα μονο απο τα φαρμακα θα σωθει τελικα?
> 
> Το ζητημα ειναι οτι οι οικολογοι δεν μιλουν μονο για το ελαχιστο υποσυνολο (ανθρωποτητα = ενα απο τα χιλιαδες ηδη ζωης στον πλανητη που αλλωστε μπορει να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της απο την απειλη του ολοενα και πιο λαιμαργου ...εαυτου της) αλλα κατι πολυ μεγαλυτερο και με μεγαλυτερες αναγκες βοηθειας : τον πλανητη ολακερο...
> Αν μου αποδειξεις με οποιονδηποτε τροπο οτι τρεχοντας το fah εξοικονομω την ιδια ενεργεια με το να μην το τρεχω τοτε εγω συμφωνω και θα την ξαλαφρωσω την ρημαδα την δεη βαζοντας οχι δυο αλλα τεσσερις απλες...
> ...


Αλλάζεις ολες τις λάμπες στο σπιτι  σε   οικονομίας,    και μετά για να έχεις και ποιο καθαρή συνήδειση  αλλάζεις και τις λάμπες της οικοδομής (διάδρομους κλπ)  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

οι οικολογοι απευθυνονται παντου...
το ζητημα ειναι ποιοι δεν τους ακουνε και γιατι δεν τους ακουνε.

το να δωσω σε καποιον που εχει αναγκη ενα κατοσταρικο, ειναι φυσικα απειρως προτιμοτερο απο το να το δωσω στα σκυλαδικα, εχεις δικιο εδω.
Το θεμα ομως ειναι οχι που θα το δωσω αλλα πως να γλυτωσω τον κουμπαρα απο το σπασιμο...

(οταν λεμε παιζει ο βαζελος αυτη την ωρα εννοουμε : σερνεται ο βαζελος αυτη την ωρα...  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: )

@ sdikr : 


*Spoiler:*




			"αν δεν καω εγω, αν δεν καεις εσυ, αν δεν καουμε ολοι
πως θα αναψει η φωτια για να καει η σαπιλα???"
ναζιμ χικμετ
		



εφηβος στην δεκαετια του 80 ημουνα :
ειναι δυνατον να μην εχω περασει απο την ΚΝΕ???  :What..?: 

 :Whistle: 

edit : ας μιλησουμε ομως (ξανα) για μπιζνες :


*Spoiler:*




			Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe


[20:08:46] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:08:46] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[20:08:46] - User ID: 71071DD1205F4FC9
[20:08:46] - Machine ID: 1
[20:08:46] 
[20:08:46] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:08:46] 
[20:08:46] + Processing work unit
[20:08:46] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[20:08:46] Core found.
[20:08:46] Working on Unit 01 [August 18 20:08:46]
[20:08:46] + Working ...
[20:08:47] 
[20:08:47] *------------------------------*
[20:08:47] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[20:08:47] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[20:08:47] 
[20:08:47] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:08:47] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:09:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:09:04] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[20:09:04] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[20:09:04] - Going to use standard loops.
[20:09:04] - Files status OK
[20:09:12] - Expanded 2975549 -> 15205923 (decompressed 511.0 percent)
[20:09:13] 
[20:09:13] Project: 2653 (Run 23, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[20:09:13] 
[20:09:13] Entering M.D.
[20:09:20] Calling FAH init
[20:09:21] Read topology
[20:09:21] (Starting from checkpoint)
[20:09:21] Read checkpoint
[20:09:21] steps  (1 percent)
[20:09:21]  POPC
[20:09:21] Writing local files
[20:09:21] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[20:09:23] Extra SSE boost OK.
		



ειναι η smp που εγκατεστησα συμφωνα με ολες τις οδηγιες σε vista 64
περιττο να σας πω οτι δεν ξεκιναει αυτοματα παρα μονο τρεχοντας το "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe"
αυτο το _Previous termination of core was improper_ καπως μου καθεται...
τι εννοει? δεν πρεπει να κλεινω καθολου το pc???
μηπως δεν μου την ξαναμετρησει??? :Embarassed: 

Θελω να τελειωσω μια smp και γι' αυτο αποψε θα το αφησω να δω τι δουλεια θα κανει.
Αλλα αν δεν την ξαναμετρησει (δεν με νοιαζουνε οι προσωπικοι ποντοι αλλα μην παει χαμενο τοσο ρευμα... :Whistle:  :Razz: ) πειτε το παιδια να την κοψω.  :Thinking:

----------


## alexopth69

wifi : Για να μην το ξαναπάθεις:

1. Εκοψες τον client ενώ δεν έχει τελειώσει την αποστολή της πρωτεϊνης: ΠΑΝΤΑ περιμένουμε να βγάλει "Results successfully sent" και μετά κόβουμε τον client:



```
[13:24:30] + Attempting to send results

--- Opening Log file [August 17 13:31:13]

# SMP Client ################################################## ################
################################################## #############################

Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4
```

2. O SMP client έχει bug. Οταν τον σταματήσουμε ενόσω για κάποιο λόγο δε χρησιμοποιεί τη CPU (όταν παίρνει ή στέλνει WU) ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ. Γι αυτό σου πέταξε τα παρακάτω:



```
A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10154 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done --
```

Παρότι τον είχες σταματήσει αυτός δεν είχε σταματήσει σωστά. ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ: Αν κόψουμε τον client την ώρα που παίρνει ή στέλνει WU ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ KILL ΤΑ PROCESS ΤΟΥ FAH!!!
Δίνουμε "ps -ef |grep Core" και σκοτώνουμε τα 4 Fah_Core, το 1 mpiexec και το parent του που είναι πάντα ο fah client", σύνολο 6 processes, π.χ.



```
root     19305 19129  0 Aug17 ?        00:00:00 ./mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 19129 -version 591
root     19306 19305 56 Aug17 ?        19:47:30 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 19129 -version 591
root     19307 19305 62 Aug17 ?        21:43:08 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 19129 -version 591
root     19308 19305 47 Aug17 ?        16:23:36 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 19129 -version 591
root     19309 19305 27 Aug17 ?        09:32:42 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 03 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 19129 -version 591
thalex   19673 19667  0 22:24 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto Core
```

Τα σκοτώνουμε ως root και με την παράμετρο "-9" π.χ.
"kill -9 19129 19305 19306 19307 19308 19309

Κατόπιν ξανατρέχουμε "ps -ef |grep Core" για να βεβαιωθούμε οτι σκοτώθηκαν. Αν όχι επαναλαμβάνουμε.

3. Οταν χωρίς να κάνουμε τα παραπάνω επανεκκινήσουμε τον client αυτός ξεκινάει χωρίς την παραπάνω προειδοποίηση και τα κάνει.....

----------


## wi fi thief

ευχαριστω αλεξ!  :One thumb up: 
και στα vista (ΧΡ) ?
αρκει απλα να μην την κοψω την ωρα που στελνει-παιρνει ή χρειαζεται να σταματαω τα proccesses μεσα απο τον task manager?
Να την συνεχισω την παραπανω?
δεν υπαρχει (φανταζομαι) προβλημα με τον τροπο που την σταματαω και την εκκινω εφ οσον ειναι απο 1% εως 99%...? :Thinking: 

edit : τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι φιλε αλεξ, αυτο το $&^μηνυμα 


```
A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10ΧΧΧ is currently running and may also be a client with...μπλα-μπλα
```

το επαιρνα οπως ειδες και πριν σταματησω την κονσολα την ωρα που εστελνε αποτελεσματα.
Και σιγουρα δεν την εκοψα την ωρα που κατεβαζε το WU στην αρχη.  :Thinking: 

πολυ το μπερδεμα για μενα (ευτυχως που ο καλος θεουλης επλασε την απλη GUI)  :Worthy: 
Αντε τωρα να περιμενω την δευτερα παρουσια να φτιαξει GUI και stable και την SMP... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## alexopth69

> ευχαριστω αλεξ! 
> και στα vista (ΧΡ) ?
> αρκει απλα να μην την κοψω την ωρα που στελνει-παιρνει ή χρειαζεται να σταματαω τα proccesses μεσα απο τον task manager?
> Να την συνεχισω την παραπανω?
> δεν υπαρχει (φανταζομαι) προβλημα με τον τροπο που την σταματαω και την εκκινω εφ οσον ειναι απο 1% εως 99%...?
> 
> edit : τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι φιλε αλεξ, αυτο το $&^μηνυμα 
> 
> 
> ...


Για τα Vista δεν ξέρω...  :Sad: 
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τη σταματάς και να την ξεκινάς με CTRL-C όλες τις υπόλοιπες ώρες κατά 99%. Έχω προσέξει οτι εξαρτάται και από την πρωτεϊνη. Π.χ. οι 2604-05 σχεδόν ποτε δε βγάζουν πρόβλημα αν τη σταματήσεις κατά τη διάρκεια των υπολογισμών, ενώ οι 2608-09 πολύ πιθανό και να βγάλουν. Εγώ όποτε τη σταματάω, ρίχνω και ένα βλέφαρο να δω αν σταμάτησε σωστά καλού κακού.

Στις 13:24 προσπαθεί να στείλει αποτελέσματα. Φαίνεται να κόβεται *manually* εκείνη τη στιγμή και να ξεκινάει πάλι στις 13:31. οπότε σου βγάζει το μήνυμα "a potential conflict". (που είναι λογικό, όπως σου εξήγησα). Καπάκι την ξαναξεκινάς, αλλά πλέον είναι ασταθής και το κακό έχει γίνει είτε την κόψεις είτε όχι...

Βασικά η αρχή είναι η εξής; Όποτε σταματάμε τον client τον αφήνουμε λίγο 5-10 sec να ηρεμήσει και κοιτάμε τα processes μετά. Αν υπάρχουν processes του client τα σκοτώνουμε και μετά ξαναξεκινάμε τον client. Είχα πολλές φορές μπέρδεμα και εγώ παλιά, αλλά μετά που το κατάλαβα δεν είχα ποτε περίεργα...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Στις 13:24 προσπαθεί να στείλει αποτελέσματα. Φαίνεται να κόβεται *manually* εκείνη τη στιγμή και να ξεκινάει πάλι στις 13:31. *οπότε σου βγάζει το μήνυμα "a potential conflict"*. (που είναι λογικό, όπως σου εξήγησα). Καπάκι την ξαναξεκινάς, αλλά πλέον είναι ασταθής και το κακό έχει γίνει είτε την κόψεις είτε όχι...



δες εδω : 



```
 [04:36:19] Completed 420000 out of 500000 steps  (84 percent)
[04:55:59] Writing local files
[04:55:59] Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps  (85 percent)
[05:15:38] Writing local files
[05:15:38] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
```

εκει σταματαω χειροκινητα και ξαναμπαινω μετα απο τρεις ωρες :



```
08:32:52] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:32:52] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[08:32:52] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[08:32:52] - Machine ID: 1
[08:32:52] 

A potential conflict was detected:

Process 10087 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 1.
Program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
you may wish to check that no client is currently running in
/home/nik before restarting.

Please press any key to exit.
```

παταω το ...any key  :Razz: 
και ξαναδινω ./fah5 

και ιδου :



```
[08:33:12] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:33:12] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[08:33:12] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[08:33:12] - Machine ID: 1
[08:33:12] 
[08:33:12] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:33:12] 
[08:33:12] + Processing work unit
[08:33:12] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[08:33:12] Core found.
[08:33:12] Working on Unit 03 [August 17 08:33:12]
[08:33:12] + Working ...
[08:33:13] 
[08:33:13] *------------------------------*
[08:33:13] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[08:33:13] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[08:33:13] 
[08:33:13] Preparing to commence simulation
[08:33:13] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[08:33:30] - Looking at optimizations...
[08:33:30] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[08:33:30] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[08:33:31] - Expanded 2968541 -> 15205923 (decompressed 512.2 percent)
[08:33:32] 
[08:33:32] Project: 2653 (Run 20, Clone 41, Gen 5)
[08:33:32] 
[08:33:32] Entering M.D.
[08:33:38] Calling FAH init
[08:33:39] Read topology
[08:33:40] g local files
[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] PC
[08:33:40] Writing local files
[08:33:40] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps  (86 percent)
[08:33:40] Extra SSE boost OK.
[08:55:44] Writing local files
[08:55:44] Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps  (87 percent)
[09:17:15] Writing local files
[09:17:16] Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps  (88 percent)
```

το ιδιο μηνυμα με διαφορετικο process #, το εφαγα στη μαπα πολλες φορες πριν σταματησω την κονσολα την ωρα του send... :Thinking: 

και μεσα σε ολα αυτα το αλλο που μου λεει οτι καθε φορα που κλεινω την κονσολα (κανοντας επανεκκινηση) κανω κατι που δεν πρεπει (?)
8 φορες την εκλεισα "απρεπως"?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

αν ειναι καθε φορα που θελω να κανω επανεκκινηση να γραφω καμμια δεκαπενταρια γραμμες στην κονσολα αστα να πανε... :Whistle: 

λοιπον, κλεινω και την smp στα vista γιατι εχω ηδη ενα μηνυμα για improper termination και αυτη την φορα δεν ειμαι διατεθημενος να περιμενω μεχρι τις 8... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## alexopth69

Μάλλον σε όλα αυτά τα run συνέβαιναν δύο πράγματα με πιο πθανό το 1

1. Κάποιο προηγούμενο improper termination είχε αφήσει FahCore processes ανοιχτά, τα οποία ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα προσπαθούσαν να γράψουν ή να κάνουν άλλα περίεργα.

2. Μετά από τόσο μπέρδεμα ο κατάλογος work είχε γίνει corrupted.

Για το 1 γι αυτό σου είπα οτι πρέπει να ακολουθείς αυτά που είπα παραπάνω. Είναι πολύ πιθανό αν έδινες ένα "ps -ef |grep Core" να έβλεπες 8 FahCore και αν έδινες "ps -ef |grep fah" να έβλεπες δύο fah clients.

Για το 2 εγώ ακολουθώ την εξής πρακτική. Οποτε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο μου σκάσει πρωτεϊνη και πάρει μια καινούργια, σταματάω τον client όπως παραπάνω, σβήνω όλο το work και τα queue.dat, unitinfo.txt, machindependent.txt FAHlog.txt. Πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει σε client που έχει σκάσει πρωτεϊνη να σκάει και η αμέσως επόμενη, αν δεν έχω καθαρίσει τα πράγματα πρώτα...

----------


## wi fi thief

η smp κονσολα στα vista (την εγκατεστησα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες σε εγκατασταση ultimate 64-bit που ειχε μονο την απλη την οποια απεγκατεστησα απο το "προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων" και καθαρισα και την registry απο τις εγγραφες της)


*Spoiler:*




			Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe


[18:54:36] Configuring Folding@Home...


[19:01:28] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:01:28] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[19:01:28] - User ID: 71071DD1205F4FC9
[19:01:28] - Machine ID: 1
[19:01:28] 
[19:01:28] Work directory not found. Creating...
[19:01:28] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[19:01:28] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:01:28] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:01:28] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:01:29] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[19:01:29] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:01:29] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:02:53] + Closed connections
[19:02:53] 
[19:02:53] + Processing work unit
[19:02:53] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:02:53] Core not found.
[19:02:53] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[19:02:53] - Attempting to download new core...
[19:02:53] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:02:55] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[19:02:56] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[19:02:56] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[19:02:56] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[19:02:56] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[19:02:57] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[19:02:57] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[19:02:57] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[19:02:57] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[19:02:57] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[19:02:58] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[19:02:58] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[19:02:58] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[19:02:58] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[19:02:59] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[19:02:59] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[19:02:59] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[19:02:59] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[19:02:59] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[19:03:00] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[19:03:00] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[19:03:00] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[19:03:00] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[19:03:00] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[19:03:01] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[19:03:01] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[19:03:01] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[19:03:01] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[19:03:01] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[19:03:02] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[19:03:02] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[19:03:02] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[19:03:02] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[19:03:02] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[19:03:03] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[19:03:03] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[19:03:03] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[19:03:03] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[19:03:03] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[19:03:04] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[19:03:04] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[19:03:04] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[19:03:04] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[19:03:04] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[19:03:05] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[19:03:05] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[19:03:05] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[19:03:05] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[19:03:05] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[19:03:06] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[19:03:06] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[19:03:06] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[19:03:06] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[19:03:07] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[19:03:07] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[19:03:07] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[19:03:07] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[19:03:08] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[19:03:08] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[19:03:08] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[19:03:09] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[19:03:09] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[19:03:09] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[19:03:09] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[19:03:10] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[19:03:10] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[19:03:10] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[19:03:10] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[19:03:11] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[19:03:11] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[19:03:11] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[19:03:11] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[19:03:12] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[19:03:12] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[19:03:12] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[19:03:12] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[19:03:13] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[19:03:13] + 789667 bytes downloaded
[19:03:13] Verifying core Core_a1.fah...
[19:03:13] Signature is VALID
[19:03:13] 
[19:03:13] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a1.exe
[19:03:13] Decompressed FahCore_a1.exe (2035712 bytes) successfully
[19:03:13] + Core successfully engaged
[19:03:18] 
[19:03:18] + Processing work unit
[19:03:18] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:03:18] Core found.
[19:03:18] Working on Unit 01 [August 18 19:03:18]
[19:03:18] + Working ...
[19:03:19] 
[19:03:19] *------------------------------*
[19:03:19] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[19:03:19] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[19:03:19] 
[19:03:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:03:19] - Looking at optimizations...
[19:03:19] - Created dyn
[19:03:19] - Files status OK
[19:03:22] - Expanded 2975549 -> 15205923 (decompressed 511.0 percent)
[19:03:22] - Starting from initial work packet
[19:03:22] 
[19:03:22] Project: 2653 (Run 23, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[19:03:22] 
[19:03:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:03:23] Entering M.D.
[19:03:40] 0 percent)
[19:03:40] - Starting from initial work packet
[19:03:40] 
[19:03:40] Project: 2653 (Run 23, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[19:03:40] 
[19:03:42] Entering M.D.
[19:03:50] Rejecting checkpoint
[19:03:51] Protein: Protein in POPC
[19:03:51] Writing local files
[19:03:53] Extra SSE boost OK.
[19:03:53] Writing local files
[19:03:53] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)
[19:27:39] Writing local files
[19:27:39] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
		



την σταματαω, κανω επανεκκινηση και ιδου το πρωτο improper :


*Spoiler:*




			Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe


[20:08:46] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:08:46] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[20:08:46] - User ID: 71071DD1205F4FC9
[20:08:46] - Machine ID: 1
[20:08:46] 
[20:08:46] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:08:46] 
[20:08:46] + Processing work unit
[20:08:46] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[20:08:46] Core found.
[20:08:46] Working on Unit 01 [August 18 20:08:46]
[20:08:46] + Working ...
[20:08:47] 
[20:08:47] *------------------------------*
[20:08:47] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[20:08:47] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[20:08:47] 
[20:08:47] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:08:47] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:09:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[20:09:04] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[20:09:04] - *Previous termination of core was improper.*
[20:09:04] - Going to use standard loops.
[20:09:04] - Files status OK
[20:09:12] - Expanded 2975549 -> 15205923 (decompressed 511.0 percent)
[20:09:13] 
[20:09:13] Project: 2653 (Run 23, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[20:09:13] 
[20:09:13] Entering M.D.
[20:09:20] Calling FAH init
[20:09:21] Read topology
[20:09:21] (Starting from checkpoint)
[20:09:21] Read checkpoint
[20:09:21] steps  (1 percent)
[20:09:21]  POPC
[20:09:21] Writing local files
[20:09:21] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[20:09:23] Extra SSE boost OK.
[20:34:09] Writing local files
[20:34:09] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2 percent)
[20:59:50] Writing local files
[20:59:50] Completed 15000 out of 500000 steps  (3 percent)
[21:27:39] Writing local files
[21:27:39] Completed 20000 out of 500000 steps  (4 percent)
[21:52:51] Writing local files
[21:52:51] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5 percent)
[22:18:07] Writing local files
[22:18:07] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6 percent)
[22:43:50] Writing local files
[22:43:50] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7 percent)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
		



το κλεινω, επανεκκινηση, το ξανανοιγω (ποτε δεν δουλεψε σαν service. πρεπει παντα να την εκκινω απο το fah.exe!!!  :Thumb down: )

οι "απρεπειες" εχουνε γινει μανι-μανι 8 και παλι...


*Spoiler:*




			Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe


[22:54:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:54:47] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[22:54:47] - User ID: 71071DD1205F4FC9
[22:54:47] - Machine ID: 1
[22:54:47] 
[22:54:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:54:47] 
[22:54:47] + Processing work unit
[22:54:47] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[22:54:47] Core found.
[22:54:47] Working on Unit 01 [August 18 22:54:47]
[22:54:47] + Working ...
[22:54:48] 
[22:54:48] *------------------------------*
[22:54:48] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[22:54:48] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[22:54:48] 
[22:54:48] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:54:48] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[22:55:05] - Looking at optimizations...
[22:55:05] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[22:55:05] *Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core*.
[22:55:09] - Expanded 2975549 -> 15205923 (decompressed 511.0 percent)
[22:55:10] 
[22:55:10] Project: 2653 (Run 23, Clone 15, Gen 8)
[22:55:10] 
[22:55:11] Entering M.D.
[22:55:20] Calling FAH init
[22:55:22] in POPC
[22:55:22] Writing local files
[22:55:22]  checkpoint)
[22:55:22] Read checkpoint
[22:55:22] Protein: Protein in POPC
[22:55:22] Writing local files
[22:55:22] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7 percent)
[22:55:24] Extra SSE boost OK.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
		



μακαρι να ειχες δικιο και να εφταιγε ο τροπος που ειχα μπερδεψει τα παντα στο sabayon.
Aλλα θα περιμενω να τελειωσει και αυτη εδω η δουλεια και αν δεν στειλει αποτελεσματα θα το σπασω το &^%&^*%(*&^&*^)(!!!
Aλλα το οτι δεν εχω καταφερει μεχρι σημερα να τρεξω την smp σαν service σε 4 λειτουργικα συστηματα (XP 32 / Vista 32 και 64/ sabayon 64) με κανουνε να αναρρωτιεμαι αν εγω ειμαι βλακας ή αν κατι "τρεχει" με την κατα τα αλλα (και τους αλλους) σταθερη SMP κονσολα...

εν τω μεταξυ ο ιδιος βλακας (η αφεντια μου δλδ) ΠΟΤΕ δεν αντιμετωπισε προβλημα στον απλο client... :Respekt:

----------


## Νικαετός

Απλά δεν τρέχει σαν service, μην το προσπαθείς. (Α και μην την σταματάς,κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι)

Αυτό με το 8 improper terminations μου το βγάζει και εμένα μονίμως στα vista...Σφυρίζω αδιάφορα όμως

----------


## k_koulos

> Αυτό με το 8 improper terminations μου το βγάζει και εμένα μονίμως στα vista...Σφυρίζω αδιάφορα όμως


 :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Απλά δεν τρέχει σαν service, μην το προσπαθείς. (Α και μην την σταματάς,κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι)
> 
> Αυτό με το 8 improper terminations μου το βγάζει και εμένα μονίμως στα vista...Σφυρίζω αδιάφορα όμως


το φανταστηκα απλα απορω γιατι οταν το στηνω με ρωταει αν θελω να την τρεχω σαν σερβις (φανταζομαι θα λυθει στην επομενη beta παντα version...) :Whistle: 

για τις απρεπειες μηπως εννοει οτι "καλα να παθεις αφου τολμας και κλεινεις το pc σου ενω χρειαζομαστε more power (all the time)"?  :Razz:  :Razz: 

το σταματαω χάριν δοκιμων νικο, οταν θα μου σπασει τα νευρα ως εκει που δεν παει (μου το εκανε και το λινουξ αυτο αλλα τουλαχιστον εκει καποιοι φροντιζουν να διορθωνουν τα bugs σε αντιθεση με το stanford που γουσταρει "in the wild" (sic) καταστασεις, χωρια που μιλαμε για 4 giga  λειτουργικο συστημα)

Οταν τελειωσει (???) με το καλο ετουτη εδω, τσουπ : θα ξαναβαλω την φτωχη ΠΛΗΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΜΙΑ απλη "κονσολα" 
15 δεπτερολεπτα η εγκατασταση και δεν ξαναασχολεισαι μαζι της... :Respekt:

----------


## aria

wi fi, μην προσπαθείς να βάλεις την smp win σαν service, το προσπάθησα κι εγώ στα ΧΡ και δεν γίνεται τπτ, το τονίζει και ο Evil στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης  :Wink: 

Το καλύτερο είναι να αφήνεις το πισί 24/7 χωρίς terminations και άλλα τέτοια κακά (φτου-φτου μακρυά από μας  :Razz: ) για να έχεις σώας τας φρένας  :Mr. Green:   :Sneer:   :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

αν και το 24/7 ειναι το αγαπημενο μου νουμερο (γεννεθλια στις 24/07 εχω... :Smile: ) αυτο αρια για μενα ειναι out of the question.

Μπορει ισως να προσβαλω καποιους πολυ αγαπητους φιλους στο φορουμ, αλλα αυτο το θεωρω απαραδεκτο!!!

για μενα υποτιθεται ακομα οτι χρησιμοποιω καποια απο την επεξεργαστικη ισχυ του υπολογιστη μου, ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΥΕΙ.
Το αντιθετο (να χρησιμοποιω οτι μου περισσευει απο το f@h για να κανω και αλλες δουλιτσες ή ακομα χειροτερα να αφιερωνω ολοκληρα τερατα υπολογιστικης ισχυος 24-7 αποκλειστικα στον "εθελοντισμο") το θεωρω τουλαχιστον υπερβολη.



Off Topic


		Εν τω μεταξυ σκεπτομενος ολα αυτα, μου ηρθε και μια αλλη ιδεα : δεν δοκιμαζουμε και κανενα SETI@home

αφου θα σωσουμε την ανθρωποτητα με το F@H και δεν εχει μεινει ενεργεια ουτε για να φορτισουνε μπαταριες ρολογιου χειρος, καλες σχεσεις με εξωγηινους πολιτισμους και αναζητηση αλλου πλανητη να μας φιλοξενησει ισως να ειναι η επομενη προκληση...
Τι θα κανουμε με τα φυτα και τα ζωα???
Ρε δεν πανε να ...χαθουνε!!!
Ας προσεχαν και ας ανεπτυσαν και αυτα την ευφυΐα τους αναλογως...
Τον νωε θα κανουμε δλδ στον 21 αιωνα...??? :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό συμβαίνει. Η priority της FAH κονσόλας είναι η minimum. Σε κάθε περίπτωση χρησιμοποιεί ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ μόνο την cpu που περισσεύει, από τις εφαρμογές και όχι το αντίθετο. 

Η συμμετοχή ωστόσο στο πρόγραμμα είναι καθαρά εθελοντική. Ο καθένας μας αποφασίζει μόνος του πόσο μέρος της υπολογιστικής ισχύος θα διαθέσει και για πόσο χρόνο.  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Αχ, wi fi, νόμιζα ότι με τα smilies θα γλίτωνα...  :Razz: 

Ό,τι διαβάζεις σ' αυτό το νήμα, μην το παίρνεις τοις μετρητοίς.  Ισχύει ό,τι λέει ο Νικαετός παραπάνω.  Το αν κάνουμε πλακίτσα μεταξύ μας και "πιέζουμε" ο ένας τον άλλον, είναι στα πλαίσια του φιλικού κλίματος που έχουμε αναπτύξει αλλά και της θέλησης να πάει πραγματικά μπροστά η ομάδα μας σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες.

Πάντως, οφείλω να σημειώσω εδώ ότι από τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο που κάνω φόλδινγ, ουδεμία αλλαγή έχω δει στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ μου.

Και φυσικά δεν προσβάλλεις κανέναν από μας, εννοείται ότι ο καθείς ενεργεί κατά πώς νομίζει και δεν έχει να λογοδοτήσει πουθενά.  :Wink: 



Off Topic


_Αλήθεια, το πιμί μου το πήρες πριν μέρες; Εκεί νομίζω πως ήμουν αρκετά σαφής..._

----------


## wi fi thief

ok παω πασο...
αλλωστε (δεν θα βαρεθω να το λεω) δεν εχω σκοπο να προσβαλω καποιον (ποσω μαλλον ατομα που θεωρω φιλους)

οσον αφορα τη θεση της ομαδας στην καταταξη, μου αρκει να ειμαστε πανω απο τους "φιλους του reagan" (αν εννουν τον τ. προεδρο των ΗΠΑ το ονομα ειναι προβοκατορικο και ισως να ειναι ομαδα φαντασμα με μονο στοχο να ζοριζονται οσοι βλεπουνε αυτο το ονομα να τους περναει και να τα δινουνε ολα...)  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

την γλυτωνω μονο με δυο smilies ή να βαλω κι αλλο πραμα σαν το φιλο μου τον αντρεα???  :Razz:  :Laughing:  και τιμης ενεκεν ενα  :Whip: 

το πρωτο μου μηνυμα σε αυτο το νημα ητανε περιπου : "...τι ωραια παρεα εχετε εδω περα"
ειναι αληθεια οτι μερικα posts μου φανηκαν υπερβολικα και περιεργα, αλλα το ΠΜ σου (ναι! το ελαβα : σε ευχαριστω, αλλωστε γι' αυτο τοση σπουδη να μην προσβαλω ατομα εδω μεσα) μου εξηγησε πολλα πραγματα και γι' αυτο συνεχιζω να συμμετεχω και στην ομαδα και στο νημα.

Αλλα εχω κι εγω τις αποψεις μου, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να τις αλλαξω με αλλες ενδεχομενως πιο σωστες, προς το παρον ομως εμμενω σε αυτες και αν δεν τις εξεφραζα και ανοιχτα, θα εσκαζα!!!  :Embarassed:  :What..?: 

 :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		ας καταθέσω και εγώ......
	


έχεις  δίκαιο και για την υπερβολή μας και για την σπατάλη ενέργειας ........
(μεγαλύτερη σπατάλη όμως από όλες τις οικοσκευές που είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής δεν υπάρχει)
όπως και για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνουμε για να τρέξουμε μια κονσόλα η να βάλουμε linux (δεν είναι δωρεάν, ο καθένας μας το κοστολογεί και το μεταφράζει σε εργατοώρες)



Off Topic


		ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά εδώ που με τις γνώσεις τους και με την υπομονή τους μας βοηθάνε 
	


*διπλώνουμε πρωτίστως για έναν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό*  και μετά για την ''τρέλα'' μας 

σχετικά με την βαθμολογία (που απλά υπάρχει για να υπάρχει.....) δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου περήφανος όταν περνάω κάποιον που έχει τρέξει δεκαπλάσιες πρωτείνες από εμένα 
(άλλωστε δεν έχω να αποδείξω κάτι η να ανταγωνιστώ κάποιον η να περιμένω οποιαδήποτε ανταμοιβή)



Off Topic


		σχετικά με τον AMD που έχω μου έσπασε και εμένα τα νεύρα και σε win smp και σε linux smp 
	





> Ουπς.τώρα το είδα...μπα εσύ έχεις κολλήσει το μικρόβιο, οπότε είσαι δικός μας.


είναι σοβαρή η κατάσταση μου ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		σκέφτομαι να βάλω και αγγελία  :Razz: 
μεσήλικας με δυο διπύρηνα αναζητά κυρία με αντίστοιχα προσόντα  :Wink:  
 για να διπλώνουν παρέα  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

αφου θα χρειαστω που θα χρειαστω πεντε λεπτα παραπανω και σε αυτο το βημα... 


*Spoiler:*




			με παει απο το 19λεπτο στα 25' οταν ανοιγω τον FF2 η smp στα vista 64 : με κολησατε κι εμενα που μεχρι πριν απο δκα μερες δεν ειχα ανοιξει ποτε το lof file και ουτε ηξερα περι "αποδοσεων"  :Razz: 

αραγε η οπερα να "ξοδευει" (αν και θηλυκου γενους   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) λιγοτερο??? :Sneer:  :OneEye: 





...να τρολλαρω λιγουλακι :
οσοι θελετε τετραπυρηνο  περιμενετε λιγο και την amd... :Embarassed:  
(για να μην λετε οτι δεν ξερω απο ...κολλλλλληματα  :Laughing: )

----------


## alexopth69

Νίκο, άμα βγάλει η AMD τόσο καλό τετραπύρηνο θα πάρω έναν...  :Smile:  Δε με νοιάζει αν λέγεται Intel ή όχι.

Για το άλλο θέμα, ξέρεις πόσο σε εκτιμώ και δεν παρεξηγήθηκα καθόλου με αυτά που λες και έχεις αρκετό δίκιο στις απόψεις σου.
Δική μου άποψη όμως είναι οτι ο πλανήτης δε σώζεται ούτε αλλάζει και τίποτα αν οι 300.000 του fah κλείσουν τελείως τα μηχανάκια τους και δεν ξαναδιπλώσουν ποτέ. Εχω υπολογίσει τα νούμερα και είναι απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό της κατανάλωσης του πλανήτη, αμελητέο. Το ξέρω οτι θα μου απαντήσεις ότι και το παραμικρό μετράει, αλλά εγώ είμαι υπέρ πιο δραστικών, κεντρικών λύσεων. Δε μου λένε τίποτα τα "μην πάρετε μια μέρα το αυτοκίνητό σας" και η "ημέρα ποδηλάτου", αντίθετα μου λένε η πλήρης εφαρμογή των δυνατοτήτων των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας (του χρόνου να μαστε καλά θα φολντάρω πλήρως με ηλιακή ενέργεια, το ψάχνω πολύ) και φυσικά η ψυχρή σύντηξη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου έπρεπε οι σημαντικότερες επιστημονικές επενδύσεις αυτή τη στιγμή να αφορούν την ψυχρή σύντηξη και να δημιουργήσουν και grid computing και γι αυτό, αν χρειάζεται υπολογιστική ισχύς

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> ξέρεις πόσο σε εκτιμώ...


...τοσο πολυ που με αφηνεις να σε φωναζω αλεξ ενω σε λενε θοδωρη  :Smile: 



αμοιβαια η εκτιμηση, φιλε ...αλεξ!!!  :Sneer: 

 :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Χεχε δεν πειράζει το αλεξ είναι από το επίθετό μου...  :Smile: 


Είδες τη mobo στην υπογραφή;

----------


## wi fi thief

ειτε εννοεις την P5B (intel 965) ειτε την P5K (intel p35) εισαι πολυ καλος!!!  :One thumb up: 

λογω νεωτερου τσιπσετ παντως, ευχομαι να εννοεις Ρ5*Κ* deluxe WiFi (τι ωραια λεξη... :Razz:  :Razz: ) AP

zalman 9500 λεω να βαλω κι εγω, αν και δεν ειναι πιο "ψυχρη" απο την στοκ ΑΜ2 ψυκτρα σε 125W load εν τουτοις ειναι πιο αθορυβη και σιγουρα πιο εμφανισιμη.

Στο τροφοδοτικο σε τρωω (εχω seasonic s12 80+ 550W)  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

Στην καρτα γραφικων ειμαστε στα ιδια : εχω την 7900 GS με το πλεονεκτημα της απροβληματιστης λειτουργιας σε linux να ειναι με το μερος μου...(?)

στο κουτι με κανεις σκονη (εχω coolermaster elite που εχει - βοηθουμενο απο την τελεια λειτουργια των ανεμιστηρων του seasonic- καλη ροη αερα).

η μητρικη σου εχει πανω την αρτα και τα γιαννενα  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  και αριστη η επιλογη της asus.
Eγω εχω την μικρουλα την m2n-mx  :Embarassed:  (παντως, ειναι Asus!!!  :Worthy: )

για τον επεξεργαστη σου δεν θελω να κανω κανενα σχολιο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 

 :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Ωχωχ πατάτα είχα κάνει, δεν το είχα προσέξει, διορθώθηκε  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Back in business
Γεια και χαρά σας παλικάρια Βλέπω αλλαγές
Kouleeee σ' έφαγε η κυρια
ο σε συντοπίτης της θα φάει κα μένα ετσι που παει
Μονη μου παρηγοριά ο Evil που είναι διακοπές  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


Off Topic



Η κυρία είχε αφήσει το pc να κάθεται χωρίς να φολνταρει και σκέφτομαι το είδος της ποινής. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Πολύ απλό dr (καλως ήλθες και πάλι) : 2 μέρες στέρηση τηλεφώνου. Αν επιβιώσει(ς) δεν θα το ξαναξεχάσει ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## Iannis

> Πολύ απλό dr (καλως ήλθες και πάλι) : 2 μέρες στέρηση τηλεφώνου. Αν επιβιώσει(ς) δεν θα το ξαναξεχάσει ΠΟΤΕ.


Σωστός :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Η κυρία είχε αφήσει το pc να κάθεται χωρίς να φολνταρει και σκέφτομαι το είδος της ποινής.


Έχει και η κυρία δικαίωμα να κάνει αντίποινα που την άφησες και πήγες μόνος διακοπές  :Twisted Evil:  :Whistle: ...

----------


## k_koulos

καλώστωνα, πέσαμε ηρωικά γιατρέ, αλλά με βλέπω να χάνω και το άλλο στοίχημα με τις 100.000 πριν την 1/9 , τώρα που τελειώνουν και οι διακοπές....

----------


## Νικαετός

Τι να πει ο γιατρός, που τον άφησε μόνο του? Ξέρεις τι τράβηξε εκεί με όλους τους πειρασμούς τριγύρω του? Όσιος έγινε.

----------


## Iannis

> αφου θα χρειαστω που θα χρειαστω πεντε λεπτα παραπανω και σε αυτο το βημα... 
> 
> ...να τρολλαρω λιγουλακι :
> οσοι θελετε τετραπυρηνο  περιμενετε λιγο και την amd... 
> (για να μην λετε οτι δεν ξερω απο ...κολλλλλληματα )




Στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου θα κάνει την εμφάνισή του ο νέος επεξεργαστής της AMD με την κωδική ονομασία Barcelona. Αρχικά θα κυκλοφορήσει σε συχνότητες 1.9GHz και 2.0GHz με αναμενόμενες τιμές, 320$ και 390$ αντίστοιχα.


aria και αυτη διακοπές εκανε μου ειπε
γατο-μαμα-2 φιλες μια απο Αθηνα και μια απο Λονδονο- καναρίνια
Μια χαρα περασε οχι σαν και εμενα μονο στη ξενιτιά

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους και πάλι. Επέστρεψα από τις mini διακοπές (1 εβδομάδα στον τοπό καταγωγής μου, βλέπε υπογραφή), αλλά δεν μπορείται να πείτε η telumentil με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο στο foldarisma. Έχει κάνει ψησταριά και έναν υπολογιστή στο γραφείο της και μετα βίας την κρατάω να μήν τους κάνει όλους.

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και πάλι. Επέστρεψα από τις mini διακοπές (1 εβδομάδα στον τοπό καταγωγής μου, βλέπε υπογραφή), αλλά δεν μπορείται να πείτε η telumentil με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο στο foldarisma. Έχει κάνει ψησταριά και έναν υπολογιστή στο γραφείο της και μετα βίας την κρατάω να μήν τους κάνει όλους.


καλώς όρισες !!!
άσε την κοπέλα να εκφραστεί ελεύθερα  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		το ζεύγος έχει ανοδική πορεία

----------


## tolism30

Και εντωμεταξύ στο σπίτι ψήνω μόνο με  μία απλή κονσόλα γιατί άλλαξα ψύκτρα και πρέπει να έχω κάνει λαλακία εγκατάσταση γιατί έχω αυξημένη θερμοκρασία όταν διπλώνω με δύο απλές χτυπάει 75C. Με βλέπω το απόγευμα κατσαβιδάκια και επανεγκατάσταση. (Προφανώς δέν πατάει καλά).

Άσχετο αλλά με ποιά λογική  σου δίνει τις πρωτεϊνες; (Ρωτάω γιατί ξεκίνησα με πρωτεϊνες των 186 πόντων μου έδωσε 206, 343, και σήμερα 543 άν κοίταξα καλά το πρωί)

----------


## panosaoua

Χαιρετώ όλα τα παιδιά, επέστρεψα από τα μπάνια.  :Respekt: 

Το βράδυ ξαναπιάνει δουλεία η κονσόλα. 

Αρκετά δροσίστηκε ο επεξεργαστής.  :Twisted Evil: 



Off Topic






> @ panoaoua
> σε ευχαριστώ 
> στην Αμοργό να πάτε να φάτε στα Θολάρια στου Χορευτή 
> και στην Γιάλη στου Γιάννη του ψαρά αστακομακαρονάδα 
> καλά να περάσεις,  καλή ξεκούραση !!!


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. 
Ωραία η Αμοργός.  :Clap: 
Τα Θολάρια πολύ καλό φαγητό αν και δεν πήγα στον Χορευτή γιατί ήταν μεζεδοπωλείο/παντοπωλείο και δεν ήταν ψιλοκλειστό κατά τις 6 που πήγαμε. Φάγαμε όμως στο Πανόραμα κορυφαίο αγριοκάτσικο. 

Οσο για το Γιάννη τον ψαρά, δεν τον βρηκαμε. (Δεν τον ήξεραν σε 2-3 μαγαζιά που ρώτησα  :Thinking: ) αλλά πάλι η δουλειά έγινε αλλού  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλώς τους καλώς τους,άντε να μπαίνουν μπρος τα μηχανήματα, γιατί είχαμε μικρά ΡΕΚΟΡ τον Αύγουστο.

Πετάει η ομάδα ωρέ ! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Πλακα πλακα το κωστακη για την ομαδα δουλεύει

Θα τους φερει ολους μια ωρα αρχύτερα πισω

Τωρα εκτός απο τους δημοσκοπάδες τον βρίζουν και ολοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι

----------


## alexopth69

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και πάλι. Επέστρεψα από τις mini διακοπές (1 εβδομάδα στον τοπό καταγωγής μου, βλέπε υπογραφή), αλλά δεν μπορείται να πείτε η telumentil με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο στο foldarisma. Έχει κάνει ψησταριά και έναν υπολογιστή στο γραφείο της και μετα βίας την κρατάω να μήν τους κάνει όλους.


Καλώς τον... Γιατί την κρατάς καλέ την κοπέλλα... Ας την να κάνει οτι θέλει  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Μετα το Ιατρικο ανακοινωθεν του Αιρέτικους και ενα δικό μου

Μαλλον οι μνημες Muskin 800αρες στον 6700 παρέδωσαν πνεύμα  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## wi fi thief

κανει post-boot το πισι?
βγαζει ηχους η mobo?
δοκιμασες το memtest?  :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Κανένα ηλεκτροσόκ, Τεχνητή αναπνοή και καρδιακές μαλάξεις ?
 :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> κανει post-boot το πισι?
> βγαζει ηχους η mobo?
> δοκιμασες το memtest?


κανει 2-3 μπιπ και δεν εμφανιζει εικονα στην οθονη ενω δουλευει

Αυριο θα το ψαξω

----------


## wi fi thief

κανε clearCmos (συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του manual της μητρικης σου) 
 :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Μετα το Ιατρικο ανακοινωθεν του Αιρέτικους και ενα δικό μου
> 
> Μαλλον οι μνημες Muskin 800αρες στον 6700 παρέδωσαν πνεύμα


καταραμένο clockozol  :Crazy:   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		συνεχίζω να ζαχαρώνω το τετραπύρηνο του Νίκου  :Whistle:   :Razz:   :Smile: 
(αλλά όπως λένε, το τάξιμο δεν χαλάει σπίτια, το δόσιμο χαλάει  :ROFL: ) 
	





> Κανένα ηλεκτροσόκ, Τεχνητή αναπνοή και καρδιακές μαλάξεις ?


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
άντε γιατρέ κανε κάτι να γλιτώσουμε τους ασθενείς μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Off Topic


		σε μια εβδομάδα θα έχω πίσω την μητρική μου, 
(στην μανα μου το πα?  :Razz: ) 
παλι καλά που υπάρχουν και οι εγγυήσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> καταραμένο clockozol


Καταραμένο κλόπυραϊτ... :Twisted Evil: 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		συνεχίζω να ζαχαρώνω το τετραπύρηνο του Νίκου   
> (αλλά όπως λένε, το τάξιμο δεν χαλάει σπίτια, το δόσιμο χαλάει )


Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεββάτι... :Razz: 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		σε μια εβδομάδα θα έχω πίσω την μητρική μου, 
> (στην μανα μου το πα? ) 
> παλι καλά που υπάρχουν και οι εγγυήσεις


Βρε μην το πεις ούτε του παπά!!  

Άντε να ξαναβάλεις το πισί στον αγώνα γιατί βαρέθηκα να βλέπω:  Threat-->erateinos in 2.8 years  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Καταραμένο κλόπυραϊτ...
> 
> Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη, να σ' ανέβει στο κρεββάτι...
> 
> 
> Βρε μην το πεις ούτε του παπά!!  
> 
> Άντε να ξαναβάλεις το πισί στον αγώνα γιατί βαρέθηκα να βλέπω:  Threat-->erateinos in 2.8 years


μπα εχεις τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ?  :Razz:  

οχι απλος χωριατης  :No no:  
αρχοντοχωριατης και με οικοσημο παρακαλω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 

δεν φτανει που σε διασκεδαζω μου την λες κιολας 
τσ τσ τσ αχαριστια θα το αποκαλουσα  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> δεν φτανει που σε διασκεδαζω μου την λες κιολας 
> τσ τσ τσ αχαριστια θα το αποκαλουσα


Να λείπουν οι διασκεδάσεις, τα κεφάλια μέσα!  Δίπλωνε!!!  :Whip:   Δίπλωνε!!!  :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## erateinos

> Να λείπουν οι διασκεδάσεις, τα κεφάλια μέσα!  Δίπλωνε!!!   Δίπλωνε!!!


εδω ειναι η κολαση  :Twisted Evil:  και ο παραδεισος  :Innocent: 



Off Topic


		σε μια εβδομαδα που θα εχω πισω το αλλο pc θα σου πω  :Razz: 
εκτος και αν απο την χρυση καρτα του γιατρου παρω κανενα τετραπυρηνο  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Άντε να ξαναβάλεις το πισί στον αγώνα γιατί βαρέθηκα να βλέπω:  Threat-->erateinos in 2.8 years


2,8 years


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

βρε τι σου λεει???

 Quad γρήγορα μη μας παρουν τον αερα

----------


## k_koulos

εεεεεεεε καθίστε καλά.......


το αργό folding είναι το καλύτερο, μην παραμυθιάζεστε με τετραπύρηνους και ιστορίες  :Laughing: 

αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι!

----------


## vagskarm

Μπααααα, είναι οπαδοί του "το γοργόν και χάριν έχει"


Ελα να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό παροιμιών  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

Χαιρετώ όλο το ΄foldarismeno" λαό.
Τανάλια τα γκάζια.
Το έχω αφήσει και λειτουργεί το εργαλ-ιείο.
Σουβλάκια και πανσέτες με έχουν λιώσει.  :Razz: 
Τάχα θα έριχνα μερικά κιλά αλλά παπ@ρι@.

Τίποτα, κομμάτια,μηδέν!

έδιτ: 161 το παλικάρι και ανεβαίνει...χεχε

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		κάλιο γαιδουρόδενε παρά γαιδουρογύρευε!

----------


## vagskarm

Off Topic


		όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει
	




Off Topic


		των φρονίμων τα παιδιά, στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται

----------


## k_koulos

όποις έχει την μύγα μυγιάζεται, και όποιος έχει την σφύγγα σφύγγεται.

όποιος βαριέται να ζυμώσει 10 μέρες κοσκινίζει.... 

[action=k_koulos]βαρέθηκε κιόλας με τις παροιμίες[/action]

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		Απο πιτα που δεν τρως, τι σε νοιαζει κι αν καει... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kadronarxis

αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι.

τρεις στο λάδι τρεις στο ξύδι και τον ήπιες.

χεχεχε

----------


## Iannis

βάστα με να σε βαστώ
να κλοκάρω το θεριό 

...ασχετο :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε και άσπρισε το μαλλί του,μηδέ τη γνώση άλλαξε μηδέ την κεφαλή του...(επίσης άσχετο)

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απο πιτα που δεν τρως, τι σε νοιαζει κι αν καει...




Off Topic


		τα clockia τον μαρανανε την μητρικη ξεπαστρεψε  :ROFL: 






> βρε τι σου λεει???
>  Quad γρήγορα μη μας παρουν τον αερα


για την πιστωτικη σου καρτα,  κουβεντα δεν εκανες  :Razz:   :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

κλαινε οι χηρες, κλαιν' κι οι παντρεμενες.... :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τα clockia τον μαρανανε την μητρικη ξεπαστρεψε


τ' αμπελι θελει αμπελουργο κι η θαλασσα ψαραδες. :Twisted Evil: 

αν δεν βρεξεις κω*ο, δεν τρως ψαρι. :Twisted Evil: 

χωρις παρεξηγηση, ετσι doc???  :Smile: 




> Quad γρήγορα μη μας παρουν τον αερα


ειπαμε : μετα τις εκλογες ο quad (Barcelona)
αυτα που ξερατε επι δεξιας, να τα ξεχασετε... :Razz:  :Razz: 

καθενας με τον πονο του κι ο μυλωνας τ' αυλακι  :Embarassed: 

 :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

Ρε εσεις είπαμε το νήμα είναι για offtopic,  δεν μπορείτε να γράφετε συνεχόμενα Ontopi  με παροιμίες  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Off Topic


		Κάλλιο να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Χαιρετώ όλο το ΄foldarismeno" λαό.
> Τανάλια τα γκάζια.
> Το έχω αφήσει και λειτουργεί το εργαλ-ιείο.
> Σουβλάκια και πανσέτες με έχουν λιώσει. 
> Τάχα θα έριχνα μερικά κιλά αλλά παπ@ρι@.
> 
> Τίποτα, κομμάτια,μηδέν!
> 
> έδιτ: 161 το παλικάρι και ανεβαίνει...χεχε


*Κάτι ξέχασες*...  :Whistle: 




> Ρε εσεις είπαμε το νήμα είναι για offtopic,  δεν μπορείτε να γράφετε συνεχόμενα Ontopi  με παροιμίες


Το Offtopic εδώ είναι on topic, άρα αφού είναι Ον είναι οφφ και αφού είναι οφφ είναι ον.
Ωχ! Χειρότερο και από το παράδοξο του Κρητικού!

*Άντε γερά.*

----------


## Iannis

> *Άντε γερά.*


....γερα σαν και σένα βρε???

Λουφάρουμε ε???

----------


## A_gamer

> ....γερα σαν και σένα βρε???
> 
> Λουφάρουμε ε???


Ναι, χάρη σε κάτι μεγάλα WUs, καθώς και 1-2 χαμένα( :Rant: ).

Δεν έχω τελειώσει κανένα εδώ και μέρες. :Sorry:

----------


## aria

Κάλλιο πέντε (πρωτεΐνες) και στο χέρι (τα ποντάκια) παρά δέκα (o/c) και καρτέρει...  :Wink: 

Και παροιμία και on offtopic  :Crazy:

----------


## alexopth69

Στου κουνγκ φου την πόρτα όσα θέλεις χόρτα.

Σήμερα πάγωσε ο τετραπύρηνος (αφου του άλλαξα τα φώτα)

----------


## aria

> Σήμερα πάγωσε ο τετραπύρηνος (αφου του άλλαξα τα φώτα)


 :Sad:  Αμάν βρε th... και τώρα;;  :Sad:

----------


## alexopth69

> Αμάν βρε th... και τώρα;;


Οχι εντάξει φαίνεται να επανήρθε, θα δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Αμάν βρε th... και τώρα;;


όποιος φοβάται
πέφτει και κοιμάται :ROFL: 




> Οχι εντάξει φαίνεται να επανήρθε, θα δούμε


βαρα του μην τον λυπάσαι  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

Απο αύριο το βράδυ αρχίζει το bioshock... οπότε το folding θα πάρει την κάτω βόλτα για λίγο.  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Αν σας έρχεται η 2652 αμέσως delete και μετά από κανένα μισάωρο πάρτε καινούργια. Παιδιά η 2652 δεν παίζεται, ούτε σε win ούτε σε linux. Σκάει το πολύ μέχρι το 18% σε μένα. Είναι "μάπα το πεπόνι".

----------


## erateinos

> Αν σας έρχεται η 2652 αμέσως delete και μετά από κανένα μισάωρο πάρτε καινούργια. Παιδιά η 2652 δεν παίζεται, ούτε σε win ούτε σε linux. Σκάει το πολύ μέχρι το 18% σε μένα. Είναι "μάπα το πεπόνι".


αν και μου έχει έρθει μόνο μια 2652 την έτρεξε μια χαρά με linux smp 
(ήταν και γρήγορη)
με τις παλιές 2608 είχα προβλήματα (και σερνόταν)
ίσως .....(μην πέσετε να με φάτε  :Razz: ) είναι και το "πάντρεμα" του κάθε μηχανήματος που έχουμε με την αντίστοιχη πρωτείνη που τρέχουμε

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα Folderάδες του Forum. Σήμερα το πρωί ανακάλυψα στο σπίτι (τωρα είμαι στην δουλειά), ότι έχασα 343 πόντους από κόλλημα στο 92%. Επίσης έχω κάνει χοντρή λαλακία με την ψύκτρα. Με τοποθετημένη την http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617 στον C2D 6400 και στο 95% load με 2 απλές κοσνόλες χτυπάει 85C, ενώ με την μαμίσια της μαμάς Intel είναι στους 73C. Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΨΥΚΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ. Μία βοήθεια σύντεκνοι. Θέλω να διπλώσω και δέν μπορώ (φοβάμαι τον καημένο τον 6400)

:edit: Έχασε και η telumentil άλλους 186 πόντους στην δουλειά της. Σήμερα δέν είναι η μέρα μας

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα Folderάδες του Forum. Σήμερα το πρωί ανακάλυψα στο σπίτι (τωρα είμαι στην δουλειά), ότι έχασα 343 πόντους από κόλλημα στο 92%. Επίσης έχω κάνει χοντρή λαλακία με την ψύκτρα. Με τοποθετημένη την http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617 στον C2D 6400 και στο 95% load με 2 απλές κοσνόλες χτυπάει 85C, ενώ με την μαμίσια της μαμάς Intel είναι στους 73C. Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΨΥΚΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ. Μία βοήθεια σύντεκνοι. Θέλω να διπλώσω και δέν μπορώ (φοβάμαι τον καυμένο τον 6400)


αν βάλεις τον καφέ φέρνω την πάστα (κεραμική)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tolism30

Ποιό είναι το θερμοκρασιακό όριο του 6400;

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα Folderάδες του Forum. Σήμερα το πρωί ανακάλυψα στο σπίτι (τωρα είμαι στην δουλειά), ότι έχασα 343 πόντους από κόλλημα στο 92%. Επίσης έχω κάνει χοντρή λαλακία με την ψύκτρα. Με τοποθετημένη την http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617 στον C2D 6400 και στο 95% load με 2 απλές κοσνόλες χτυπάει 85C, ενώ με την μαμίσια της μαμάς Intel είναι στους 73C. Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΨΥΚΤΡΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ. Μία βοήθεια σύντεκνοι. Θέλω να διπλώσω και δέν μπορώ (φοβάμαι τον καημένο τον 6400)
> 
> :edit: Έχασε και η telumentil άλλους 186 πόντους στην δουλειά της. Σήμερα δέν είναι η μέρα μας





> Ποιό είναι το θερμοκρασιακό όριο του 6400;


Βαλε ceramique παστα
Τωρα για τον 6400 υπαρχουν 2 stepping που λενε τα ιδια απο αποψη θερμοκρασιων Δες

----------


## tolism30

Οπότε όντως τον έψησα τον C2D. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με την Scythe. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω σήμερα.

----------


## Iannis

> Οπότε όντως τον έψησα τον C2D. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με την Scythe. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω σήμερα.



Ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες

http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm

μη τον φοβασαι Τιποτα δεν παθαίνει   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

δεν φταιει η scythe.
η θερμοκρασια και με την στοκ (73C @ full load) ειναι απαραδεκτη.
δοκιμασε χωρις να κλεισεις το κουτι (το πλαινο)
Αν οι θερμοκρασιες πεσουνε, παει να πει οτι η ροη αερα στο κουτι (οταν ειναι κλειστο) ειναι κακη εως ανυπαρκτη.

 :Wink:

----------


## tolism30

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις. Θα το ψάξω στο σπίτι το απόγευμα και θα έχετε νέα σύντομα.

Άν και με έβαλε σε σκέψη ο wi fi thief με αυτό που έιπε για την ροή του αέρα μέσα στο κουτί. Με κλειστό το κουτί σε idle έχω CPU temp: 53C, είναι πολύ ε?

Το κουτί είναι ένα απλό το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700044.

----------


## wi fi thief

Αποδοση των πιο γνωστων αεροψυκτρων 
για ιντελ S775 :
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2125&page=6

για AMD K8 (s939/940/am2)
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2125&page=5

(προσεξτε την καταπληκτικη αποδοση του στοκ ΑΜ2 cooler :Respekt: , εστω και αν ειναι με πολυ θορυβο, σε σχεση με ψυκτρες που κοστιζουνε 60 ευρω και διαφημιζονται σαν high-tech και βεβαιως σε συγκριση με την στοκ πιο απαραδεκτου επεξεργαστη ολων των εποχων, του pentium D)

----------


## tolism30

Παιδία ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις :Respekt:   :Worthy: 
Το απόγευμα τα νεότερα από το μέτωπο C2D  + Scythe Ninja Plus Rev.B + F@Home εναντίον Θερμοκρασίας. Κανονίστε κανένα meeting να τα πούμε.
@ wi fi thief. Είμαστε και συντοπίτες. Μεγάλωσα στην Φαρκαδόνα αλλά από το 92 είμαι Αθήνα (σπουδές , δουλειά μετά κλπ)

@ Iannis: απλά τέλεια η παραπομπή.  :Worthy: 

@ erateinos: Thanks για τα κατατοπιστικότατα pm  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:  σε όλους σας

(ελπίζω να μην τρώς ban για πολλά  :Worthy:  και   :Respekt: )

----------


## erateinos

> @ erateinos: Thanks για τα κατατοπιστικότατα pm


στο τελευταίο pm είναι και ο λογαριασμός  :Razz:   :ROFL:  





> Κανονίστε κανένα meeting να τα πούμε.


πολύ καλή ιδέα !!!  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		προς τα μέρη σου είναι τα γαριδάδικα της Χαραυγής?  :Whistle:   :Smile: 
δεν θα έλεγα όχι και για την "μικρή στροφή" στο Πέραμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



να αρχίσουν παρακαλώ οι συμμετοχές εδώ  και ο τόπος συνάντησης   :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

ωραιος ο τολης...
μεσα απο το τσιοτι εισαι η απο κανενα γριζανο-παναγιτσα?

(γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο στο τσιοτι)

οταν το απογευμα θα εισαι ετοιμος για ...ψυχρολουσια του c2d σου, ποσταρε εδω, στειλε κανενα πμ ή καλεσε με msn (διπλα στο γραναζακι στη φατσουλα που μοιαζει με playmobil) και να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τις θερμοκρασιες σου...
(καλου κακου περνα απο κανενα μαγαζι με ειδη αυτοκινητου και παρε εναν πυροσβεστηρα αφρου... :Razz: )

υ.γ. : εγω ειμαι απο τη μεσοχωρα (κατακλυζομενος... :Whistle: )
 :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

@ wi fi thief : Μέσα απο το Τσιότ' (χωρίς ι για λόγους προφοράς), Αφρό ή CO2 άραγε;

Σε ότι αφορά το meeting για τον Ianni  νομίζω υπάρχει αεροπλάνο από το Ηράκλειο , για τον wi fi thief Τρίκαλα - Αθήνα είναι 3,5 με 4 ώρες από Δομοκό, αλλά σε λίγο βλέπω την βόρεια Ελλάδα να ζητάει συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Το έχει ζήτήσει ήδη νομίζω

----------


## vagskarm

> αν βάλεις τον καφέ φέρνω την πάστα (κεραμική)


Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι ? Βάλε και κανα-δύο-τρεις σοκολατίνες ή εκ-μεκ παγωτό, μόνο με την κεραμεική θα πας ?  :Razz:

----------


## caramela

> @ wi fi thief : Μέσα απο το Τσιότ' (χωρίς ι για λόγους προφοράς), Αφρό ή CO2 άραγε;
> 
> Σε ότι αφορά το meeting για τον Ianni νομίζω υπάρχει αεροπλάνο από το Ηράκλειο , για τον wi fi thief Τρίκαλα - Αθήνα είναι 3,5 με 4 ώρες από Δομοκό, αλλά σε λίγο βλέπω την βόρεια Ελλάδα να ζητάει συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Το έχει ζήτήσει ήδη νομίζω


 :Clap: μονο και μονο για την καλη σας μνήμη!! κερδισατε δωρεαν διανυκτερευση... στη Θεσσαλλλλονικη...(με την καλη σας!! φυσικα!!)
και μη ξεχνιομαστε εχει και εδω γαριδο-μυδαδικα!!.... :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

> Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι ? Βάλε και κανα-δύο-τρεις σοκολατίνες ή εκ-μεκ παγωτό, μόνο με την κεραμεική θα πας ?


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
πήγα να την βγάλω φτηνά την επίσκεψη  :Razz:   :Smile: 




> μονο και μονο για την καλη σας μνήμη!! κερδισατε δωρεαν διανυκτερευση... στη Θεσσαλλλλονικη...(με την καλη σας!! φυσικα!!)
> και μη ξεχνιομαστε εχει και εδω γαριδο-μυδαδικα!!....


να ψηφίσουμε για τον τόπο συνάντησης   :Razz: 


Off Topic


		αυτές οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες πολύ ΜΕ αρέσουνε 
	

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

ρε παιδια ας μοιρασουμε την αποσταση : φτιαχνω νοητο κυκλο αθηνα, θασος, κρητη, θεσσαλονικη, τρικαλα.
Το κεντρο μου βγαινει κοντα στη σκυρο (θα δουμε και τα αλογακια... :Razz: )

----------


## caramela

> ρε παιδια ας μοιρασουμε την αποσταση : φτιαχνω νοητο κυκλο αθηνα, θασος, κρητη, θεσσαλονικη, τρικαλα.
> Το κεντρο μου βγαινει κοντα στη σκυρο (θα δουμε και τα αλογακια...)



*Spoiler:*









πλακα ΜΕ κανεις?? :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αυτές οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες πολύ ΜΕ αρέσουνε


πΛάκα ΜΕ κάνεις φιΛαράκι ?   :Razz:

----------


## tolism30

Εντάξει ρε παιδία ο wi fi θέλει να πάει βόλτα στην Σκύρο. Θα τον φάτε;

Δηλαδή που να πούμε; Στον Βόλο για τσίπουρο?

----------


## erateinos

> πΛάκα ΜΕ κάνεις φιΛαράκι ?


γιατί να σε κάνω πλάκα  ?
είμαι χαμουτζής  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

ρε ελατε στην μεσοχωρα, να βαρεθει το ματι σας το ελατο.
Να σας παω με 4Χ4 απο τα μονοπατια των αφων παλαιοκωστα (λιμνη πλαστηρα-στουρναρεικα-περτουλι-χαλικι)
Το χειμωνα που θα εχει και χιονι... δεν θα θελετε να φυγετε!!!

----------


## tolism30

> ρε ελατε στην μεσοχωρα, να βαρεθει το ματι σας το ελατο.
> Να σας παω με 4Χ4 απο τα μονοπατια των αφων παλαιοκωστα (λιμνη πλαστηρα-στουρναρεικα-περτουλι-χαλικι)
> Το χειμωνα που θα εχει και χιονι... δεν θα θελετε να φυγετε!!!


Αν φτάσουμε Χαλίκι γιατί δεν πάμε και στο πατρικό χωρίο μου; (Βλέπε υπογραφή μου)

Έχεις πάει Καλαρρύτες wi fi?

Το Ιανουάριο  ήμουνα στην Ελάτη

----------


## wi fi thief

οχι, καλαρρυτες οχι, αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι πολυ ωραια...
Δωσε μου πινδο και παρε μου την ψυχη...
(βλαχος here)  :Smile: 

την τυρνα την εχω βαρεθει.
Δεν μου αρεσει (αυτη η συγκεκριμενη) πολυκοσμια, ειδικα με τα τερατωδη τζιπ που νομιζουνε οτι τα μονοπατια ειναι μεσογειων και λαυριου...

----------


## tolism30

> οχι, καλαρρυτες οχι, αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι πολυ ωραια...
> Δωσε μου πινδο και παρε μου την ψυχη...
> (βλαχος here)


+1 και εγώ Βλάχος είμαι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακούς και Waterboys, και είσαι και γαύρος ε?

Για την Τύρνα δέν έχεις άδικο. Γι' αυτό σου λέω έλα Καλαρρύτες.
Το σπίτι μου είναι κατασκευασμένο το 1896.

----------


## wi fi thief

> και είσαι και γαύρος ε?


ωχωχωχωχωωχωχωχωχωωχ!
παρτο πισω αυτο γιατι.... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

(καλυτερα να νομιζες οτι εχω Intel-gigabyte παρα αυτο!!!)  :Razz: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## tolism30

Sorry ανακαλώ για το γαύρος. Τα άλλα παραμένουν ώς έχουν

----------


## wi fi thief

@ βλαχος : μιας και μιλαμε για (καλη) μουσικη (waterboys) το μπαρακι happening στα τρικαλα (στην καρανασιου) το ηξερες???
 :Thinking:

----------


## tolism30

Off Topic


		Σε ότι αφορά το μπαράκι ακουστά το έχω αλλά δεν έχω πάει. Όταν πήγαινα φαρκαδόνα έβγαινα στο χωριό συνήθως. Εξάλλου από το 92 είμαι στην Αθήνα

----------


## wi fi thief

6 χαρακτηρες... :Embarassed:

----------


## tolism30

Sorry για τα οff topic

----------


## Iannis

καμια βοήθεια εδω 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...71#post1370371

----------


## aria

Τι κάνετε βρε;;; Είπαμε να είμαστε οφφ αλλά όχι κι έτσι!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Παρακαλώ η επόμενη συνάντηση να κανονιστεί Θεσ/νίκη και ΟΧΙ σε περίοδο ΔΕΘ ή κλαδικών εκθέσεων...  :Wink: 

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί συνφολνταδόροι Βορειοελλαδίτες και όχι τόσο τρελλοί σαν την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου να τρέχουν στις πρωτεύουσες αεροπορικώς με αντρόπαιδα μες στους καύσωνες  :Mr. Green: 

Και βέβαια δεν θα πάψω να λέω πως είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι στη Νήσο Θάσο για μεγάλα γλέντια  :Wink:

----------


## tolism30

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που έχω και έχω να σας πώ ότι δεν σας πιστέυω. Με έχετε βάλει σε απίστευτο tripάκι με την κυκλοφορία του αέρα στο κουτί και τώρα κάθομαι και ψάχνω κουτιά.

----------


## aria

> Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που έχω και έχω να σας πώ ότι δεν σας πιστέυω. Με έχετε βάλει σε απίστευτο tripάκι με την κυκλοφορία του αέρα στο κουτί και τώρα κάθομαι και ψάχνω κουτιά.


tolis, αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ ως τώρα είναι πως το σωστό είναι να μπαίνει ο αέρας από μπροστά και να βγαίνει από πίσω (και αν παρεμβάλλεται ψύκτρα-πύργος να ακολουθούν τα φουρφούρια της την ίδια λογική).  

Αν και το κουτί μου στον ιντελίνο έχει και πλαϊνό ανεμιστήρα (Casetek 1022-5), τον έχω καταργήσει και έχω δύο μπροστά να ρουφάνε, έναν στην ψύκτρα και δύο πίσω να διώχνουν.  Η θερμοκρασία του Ε6600 ακόμα και τις μέρες του καύσωνα δεν ξεπέρασε τους 46!!!

Αντίθετα στον AMD που έχει ένα απαράδεκτο κουτί (δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά casetek 1022-5 πια  :Sorry: ) με αέρα να μπαίνει από το πλάι μόνο και να φεύγει από πίσω με ένα μικρό ανεμιστήρι, έχω μόνιμα 48-50 βαθμούς...

----------


## alexopth69

> Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που έχω και έχω να σας πώ ότι δεν σας πιστέυω. Με έχετε βάλει σε απίστευτο tripάκι με την κυκλοφορία του αέρα στο κουτί και τώρα κάθομαι και ψάχνω κουτιά.


Πριν πάρεις κουτί, όπως σου είπε ο wifi δες θερμοκρασίες με ανοιχτό το κουτί. Και οπωσδήποτε να δοκιμάσεις να ξαναβάλεις την ψύκτρα. Επίσης δες σε τι στροφές γυρίζει η ψύκτρα...

----------


## Iannis

> Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που έχω και έχω να σας πώ ότι δεν σας πιστέυω. Με έχετε βάλει σε απίστευτο tripάκι με την κυκλοφορία του αέρα στο κουτί και τώρα κάθομαι και ψάχνω κουτιά.


δες αυτο το LianLi στα 74 €http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=959820





> tolis, αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ ως τώρα είναι πως το σωστό είναι να μπαίνει ο αέρας από μπροστά και να βγαίνει από πίσω (και αν παρεμβάλλεται ψύκτρα-πύργος να ακολουθούν τα φουρφούρια της την ίδια λογική).  
> 
> Αν και το κουτί μου στον ιντελίνο έχει και πλαϊνό ανεμιστήρα (Casetek 1022-5), τον έχω καταργήσει και έχω δύο μπροστά να ρουφάνε, έναν στην ψύκτρα και δύο πίσω να διώχνουν.  Η θερμοκρασία του Ε6600 ακόμα και τις μέρες του καύσωνα δεν ξεπέρασε τους 46!!!
> 
> Αντίθετα στον AMD που έχει ένα απαράδεκτο κουτί (δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά casetek 1022-5 πια ) με αέρα να μπαίνει από το πλάι μόνο και να φεύγει από πίσω με ένα μικρό ανεμιστήρι, έχω μόνιμα 48-50 βαθμούς...


to Plaisio εχει 2 Casetek


Παιδες παω οπου παει αερόπλανο
Σε βαρκες παπορια κλπ συναφη πλεουμενα 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/38

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/142/1

και το υποδειγματικης σχεδιασης τροφοδοτικο : seasonic s12

*Spoiler:*





4. TEMPERATURE: The high efficiency combined with the large heatsinks and effective airflow in these PSUs to provide the best in / out air temperature rise recorded in our PSU tests. At all power loads of 250W or lower, the temperature rise was only +3°C. It gradually rose to +7°C at full power load. This compares very favorably with many PSUs that hit +7~10°C in / out temperature rise by 50% load. It is not unusual for 15°C to be exceeded at full power loads. This means that the S12-500 and S12-600 are very effectively cooled and overheating should rarely be a cause for concern.

5. FAN, FAN CONTROLLER and NOISE: The test environment is live, so readings are higher than would be obtained in an anechoic chamber readings, due to reflections and reinforcement of sound waves off the walls, ceiling and floor.

The start SPL of 21 dBA/1m was 3 dBA higher than that measured on the original version of the fan-cooled PSU champion (for noise), the S12-430. But it was still extremely quiet. The new Adda-fan equipped 430 is only one decibel quieter. (See postcript to S12-430 eview.) The first hint of fan noise increase was heard (and measured) at 150W output or ~31°C intake temperature. The overall noise stayed quite modest until past the 250W load. When listened up close. the dual ball bearing fan has a bit of the typical ball-bearing chatter, but it is very subdued, and based on our recollection, much quieter than the earlier 5-blade Yate Loon fans first used in these models.

Like the S12-430, the fan controller in these high power PSUs showed exemplary behavior. The ramp up of the fan as load increased was gradual. Compared to the S12-430, the overall noise level was typically 2-3 dBA louder through much of the power range. As the power load went past 300W and the fan voltage climbed beyond ~8V, the higher capacity of the medium speed in the 500 / 600 began to make a bigger difference ? in airflow and the resulting turbulence noise. For those who have a need for such high power capability as offered by the S12-500 and 600, the increased noise at high power is a modest price to pay, especially when acoustics at typical power loads (<300W, even for high power gaming rigs) is so well behaved.

In actual use inside a typical modern PC, we expect these PSUs to rarely ramp up beyond ~30 dBA/1m. Extended high loads are required for the temps to rise high enough to cause further ramping up of the fan.
		



http://www.silentpcreview.com/article247-page4.html

@ aria : με προσεκτικα επελεγμενο τροφοδοτικο (ειδικα σε εσας που τρεχετε 24/7 σε 100% το τροφοδοτικο ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας) δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα exhaust fan.
Tην δουλεια μπορει να την κανει το psu αν ειναι σωστο με 80+ efficiency ωστε ουτε το ρευμα παει χαμενο ουτε το τροφοδοτικο ειναι απο μονο του φουρνος αντι για να βοηθαει στον σωστο αερισμο.
Αν μπορουσες να βαλεις το χερι σου (θα στο παγωσει) η να ακουμπησεις το αυτι (θα νομισεις οτι κουφαθηκες ή οτι το εχω κλειστο) στις οπες εξαερισμου του seasonic μου, δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να εδινες (σε οποιο τροφοδοτικο και να εχεις) περισσοτερο απο 48 ωρες ζωης (μεχρι να σου στειλουνε το energy plus στη θασο δλδ)

@ Iannis : στην μεσοχωρα δεν χρειαζεσαι πλεουμενο για να ερθεις (απο αθηνα) και περναει απο πανω αεροπλανο ανα μισαωρο... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## tolism30

Ανεμιστήρας σε full load: Intel 2700rpm
Scythe: 1200 ~ 1250rpm
Επίσης το intel είναι 4πινο ενώ το scythe 3πινο
και το scythe τον συνδέω στην 4πινη της μητρικής (εκέι που ήταν συνδεδεμένη η Intel). Τί σημαίνει η διαφορά των Pins?

----------


## aria

> to Plaisio εχει 2 Casetek


Όχι το 1022-5 όμως που είχα πάρει παλαιότερα  :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

> Ανεμιστήρας σε full load: Intel 2700rpm
> Scythe: 1200 ~ 1250rpm
> Επίσης το intel είναι 4πινο ενώ το scythe 3πινο
> και το scythe τον συνδέω στην 4πινη της μητρικής (εκέι που ήταν συνδεδεμένη η Intel). Τί σημαίνει η διαφορά των Pins?


Οι στροφές είναι ΟΚ. Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι δεν την έχεις τοποθετήσει σωστά, είναι μια δύσκολη ψύκτρα στην τοποθέτηση, δες και εδώ
http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling...spx?i=2965&p=2

----------


## wi fi thief

γενικα στις περισσοτερες ψυκτρες για s775 η τοποθετηση μεγαλων-βαριων ψυκτρων ειναι δυσκολοτερη (χρειαζεται αφαιρεση της μητρικης και τοποθετηση backplate στις περισσοτερες)

δεστε εδω ποσο ευκολα θα τοποθετησω αυριο στην sAM2 την zalman 9500
(δεν ειναι πιο ψυχρη απο την στοκ του AM2 μου αλλα με τρωει η τσεπη μου....)  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> καμια βοήθεια εδω 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...71#post1370371
> το PC οταν το ανοίγω κανει:
> 1 μακρύ και
> 3 βραχεα μπιπ



εάν έκανε 3 μακρά 3 βραχέα και 3 μακρά σύμφωνα με το μορσικό θα ήτανε σήμα  S.O.S.  :Razz:   :Razz: 




> δες αυτο το LianLi στα 74 €http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=959820


ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 
δάσκαλε έχει μπρος πίσω μοτεράκια και χοάνη στο πλάι  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> γενικα στις περισσοτερες ψυκτρες για s775 η τοποθετηση μεγαλων-βαριων ψυκτρων ειναι δυσκολοτερη (χρειαζεται αφαιρεση της μητρικης και τοποθετηση backplate στις περισσοτερες)


Αφού μπόρεσα να το κάνω εγώ, τότε μπορούν όλοι!!!  :Mr. Green:   :Crazy:

----------


## tolism30

Η Scythe δεν έχει backplate. Προφανώς φταίει η ασχετοσύνη μου. Αν βάλει περισσότερη πάστα έχει αντίστροφα αποτελέσματα? (Γιατί σχεδόν την έιχα πνίξει)

----------


## alexopth69

Ναι σε δοκιμές που είχα κάνει η πολύ πάστα όπως και η λίγη πάστα βλάπτουν. Θα βάλεις λίγη και θα την απλώσεις προσεκτικά και με υπομονή με το χέρι σου ώστε να καλύπτει όλον τον επεξεργαστή με ένα πολύ λεπτό στρώμα. Στις οδηγίες της Arctic λέει ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μια σταγόνα που θα απλωθεί μόνη της, αλλά σε εμένα αυτό είχε αποτύχει. Οι διαφορές θερμοκρασίας από την πάστα σε εμένα έφτανε και τους 8 βαθμούς. Παρόλα αυτά επιμένω ότι δεν την έχεις στηρίξει σωστά. Ακόμα και με κακή εφαρμογή πάστας έπρεπε να είχες μικρότερη θερμοκρασία από τον stock intel

----------


## erateinos

> Αφού μπόρεσα να το κάνω εγώ, τότε μπορούν όλοι!!!


 :Lamer:  :Vava: 
μέχρι και εγώ το έκανα  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  
 :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

> μέχρι και εγώ το έκανα


Εγώ όχι ακόμα  :Twisted Evil:   :Rant:   :Wall: 
Αλλά που θα μου πάει. Ο επιμένων νικάει  (ή καίει τον C2Duo)

----------


## wi fi thief

> Η Scythe δεν έχει backplate. Προφανώς φταίει η ασχετοσύνη μου. Αν βάλει περισσότερη πάστα έχει αντίστροφα αποτελέσματα? (Γιατί σχεδόν την έιχα πνίξει)


αν δεν εχεις το hardwaresecrets στα bookmarks, βαλτο τωρα.
Λεει τα παντα απλα και εγκυρα.

How To Correctly Apply Thermal Grease

----------


## aria

> Εγώ όχι ακόμα   
> Αλλά που θα μου πάει. Ο επιμένων νικάει  (ή καίει τον C2Duo)


Μη μασάς tolism  :Superman: 

Βγάλτα όλα, καθάρισε καλά με καθαρό ασετόν (λίγο ε;;  :Razz: ) και βαμβακάκι όπου βλέπεις παλιά πάστα, βάλε καινούρια όπως λέει ο αλεξόπθ και πες μας το αποτέλεσμα  :Wink: 

Επίσης και μία γενική καθαριότητα μιας και θα βάλεις κάτω το κουτί δεν βλάπτει  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

όχι οινόπνευμα  :Razz:  (αφήνει κατάλοιπα)
καθαρό ασετόν (χωρίς λάδι) και μαλακό πανάκι  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		άμα δει ο γιατρός τι γράφεις aria δεν σε βλέπω καλά στην επόμενη συνάντηση  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> όχι οινόπνευμα  (αφήνει κατάλοιπα)
> καθαρό ασετόν (χωρίς λάδι) 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		άμα δει ο γιατρός τι γράφεις aria δεν σε βλέπω καλά στην επόμενη συνάντηση


Με πρόλαβες παλιολαγέ, πήγαινα να το διορθώσω και θα το κάνω αμέσως!!  :Superman: 

Μπέρδεψα τα καλλυντικά, συγχωρέστε με...  :Embarassed:  :Sorry:

----------


## erateinos

> Με πρόλαβες παλιολαγέ, πήγαινα να το διορθώσω και θα το κάνω αμέσως!! 
> 
> Μπέρδεψα τα καλλυντικά, συγχωρέστε με...


πάλι καλά που δεν είσαι γυναικολόγος να μπερδεύεις τα παιδιά  :Razz:   :Razz: 


Off Topic


		το *παλιο*λαγός βγαίνει λόγο ηλικίας ?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> όχι οινόπνευμα (αφήνει κατάλοιπα)
> καθαρό ασετόν (χωρίς λάδι) και μαλακό πανάκι


εμενα μου υποσχεθηκε ενας φιλος λιγο *Arctic Silver ArctiClean* 
(δεν το βρηκα πουθενα στην ελλαδα)  :Sorry: 
για παστα εχω arctic cooling MX2 silver  :Respekt:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> εμενα μου υποσχεθηκε ενας φιλος λιγο *Arctic Silver ArctiClean* 
> (δεν το βρηκα πουθενα στην ελλαδα) 
> για παστα εχω arctic cooling MX2 silver


http://www.hacshop.gr/hac/servlet/gr...uct&item=12508

----------


## Iannis

> Μη μασάς tolism 
> 
> Βγάλτα όλα, καθάρισε καλά με καθαρό ασετόν (λίγο ε;; ) και βαμβακάκι όπου βλέπεις παλιά πάστα, βάλε καινούρια όπως λέει ο αλεξόπθ και πες μας το αποτέλεσμα 
> 
> Επίσης και μία γενική καθαριότητα μιας και θα βάλεις κάτω το κουτί δεν βλάπτει


no βαμβακι




> Ναι σε δοκιμές που είχα κάνει η πολύ πάστα όπως και η λίγη πάστα βλάπτουν. Θα βάλεις λίγη και θα την απλώσεις προσεκτικά και με υπομονή με το χέρι σου ώστε να καλύπτει όλον τον επεξεργαστή με ένα πολύ λεπτό στρώμα. Στις οδηγίες της Arctic λέει ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μια σταγόνα που θα απλωθεί μόνη της, αλλά σε εμένα αυτό είχε αποτύχει. Οι διαφορές θερμοκρασίας από την πάστα σε εμένα έφτανε και τους 8 βαθμούς. Παρόλα αυτά επιμένω ότι δεν την έχεις στηρίξει σωστά. Ακόμα και με κακή εφαρμογή πάστας έπρεπε να είχες μικρότερη θερμοκρασία από τον stock intel


οχι με το χερι Κοψε μια παλια πιστωτική (κατι σαν μικρή σπάτουλα)




> όχι οινόπνευμα  (αφήνει κατάλοιπα)
> καθαρό ασετόν (χωρίς λάδι) και μαλακό πανάκι 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		άμα δει ο γιατρός τι γράφεις aria δεν σε βλέπω καλά στην επόμενη συνάντηση


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> εμενα μου υποσχεθηκε ενας φιλος λιγο *Arctic Silver ArctiClean* 
> (δεν το βρηκα πουθενα στην ελλαδα) 
> για παστα εχω arctic cooling MX2 silver


εδωhttp://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=943576

----------


## aria

Άπαιχτος ο συντοπίτης  :Respekt: 



Off Topic


		Εεμ, δε μου βρίσκεις κι εμένα ένα κουτί casetek 1022-5 που θέλω;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

ευχαριστω παιδια θα αρκεστω στον φιλο ...τζαμπα  :Embarassed: 

κατα τα αλλα : ποση ωρα κανει να στειλει αποτελεσματα η smp (Vista)???
Εχω τελειωσει απο τις παραεικοσι, κοντευει ακριβως κι αυτο ακομα attempting... :Thinking: 

λετε να μου κατσει παλι καμμια στραβη???  :Crying: 



```
[11:09:08] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99 percent)
[11:35:04] Writing local files
[11:35:05] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100 percent)
[11:35:05] Writing final coordinates.
[11:35:05] Past main M.D. loop
[11:35:05] Will end MPI now
[11:36:05] 
[11:36:05] Finished Work Unit:
[11:36:05] - Reading up to 3722928 from "work/wudata_01.arc": Read 3722928
[11:36:05] - Reading up to 1942072 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 1942072
[11:36:05] goefile size: 0
[11:36:05] logfile size: 101071
[11:36:05] Leaving Run
[11:36:10] - Writing 5770471 bytes of core data to disk...
[11:36:10]   ... Done.
[11:36:11] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.sas
[11:36:11] - Failed to delete work/wudata_01.goe
[11:36:11] Warning:  check for stray files
[11:36:11] - Shutting down core
[11:38:11] 
[11:38:11] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[11:38:11] 
[11:38:11] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[11:38:13] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[11:38:13] Sending work to server


[11:38:13] + Attempting to send results
```

εχω λαχταρησει... :Scared:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Άπαιχτος ο συντοπίτης 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εεμ, δε μου βρίσκεις κι εμένα ένα κουτί casetek 1022-5 που θέλω;;




Μια χαρα ειναι και αυτό   http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700372

 :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> ευχαριστω παιδια θα αρκεστω στον φιλο ...τζαμπα 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα : ποση ωρα κανει να στειλει αποτελεσματα η smp (Vista)???
> Εχω τελειωσει απο τις παραεικοσι, κοντευει ακριβως κι αυτο ακομα attempting...
> 
> λετε να μου κατσει παλι καμμια στραβη??? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Αν είναι down  ο σερβερ θέλει κέρμα στην σχισμή γιατί προβλέπω Game over  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Θα την στείλει μην ανησυχείς. Και down να είναι, κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει...μην στενοχωριέσαι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> ευχαριστω παιδια θα αρκεστω στον φιλο ...τζαμπα 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα : ποση ωρα κανει να στειλει αποτελεσματα η smp (Vista)???
> Εχω τελειωσει απο τις παραεικοσι, κοντευει ακριβως κι αυτο ακομα attempting...
> 
> λετε να μου κατσει παλι καμμια στραβη??? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Έχει δραστηριότητα το δίκτυο; Περίμενε πάντως...

----------


## wi fi thief

αν ειναι down ο σερβερ και φαω τετοια φρικη παλι, παιρνω αυριο αεροπλανο και παω στανφορντ να τους μετρησω τα παΐδια...  :Whip:  :Very angry:  :Boxing:

----------


## wi fi thief

[11:38:13] + Attempting to send results
[12:11:46] + Results successfully sent
[12:11:46] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[12:11:46] + Starting local stats count at 1

 :Yahooooo:  :Thumbs up:  :Superman:  :Drunk:  :Smoker: 

αφου γλυτωσαμε το διπλωματικο επεισοδιο με τους συμμαχους... ολα καλα  :Smile: 

φατε σκοοοοονη ρεεεεεεε!!!! (λεμε και κανενα αστειο κυριοι εργοστασιαρχες, μη βαρατε...)  :Razz: 

μπορω να την κλεισω τωρα??? (θα βαλω την απλη...)  :Embarassed:

----------


## aria

> [11:38:13] + Attempting to send results
> [12:11:46] + Results successfully sent
> [12:11:46] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
> [12:11:46] + Starting local stats count at 1
> 
> 
> 
> αφου γλυτωσαμε το διπλωματικο επεισοδιο με τους συμμαχους... ολα καλα 
> 
> ...



Όπως βλέπεις, κανείς δεν θέλει να την κλείσεις και να βάλεις την απλή  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Μπορείς  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

απο 7042 ποντους με πηγε στους 8842!!!

(δεν ανανεωθηκε ακομα στη σελιδα του adslgr.com...)

αν και δεν με απασχολουνε οι ποντοι, επαθα πλακα...!!!

Θα γυρισω στην απλη, για λογους αρχης (τσεκαρε την υπογραφη μου διπλα στο παντα...) 
 :Smile: 

@ a_gamer : εχει δροσουλα σημερα εκει στους *κατω* οροφους???  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil: 

@ νεκταριος : αφεντικο, ειδες τι φαρδιες *πλατες* που εχω???  :Razz:  :Laughing: 
 :Ban:

----------


## Iannis

δεν εχω GUI oeo      :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> δεν εχω GUI oeo


καρτα μπουμ , μνημες τσαφ, μητρικη τσουφ
(εχουμε και αλλα pc για να παιζουμε ομως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )


Off Topic


		δασκαλε καλα παμε  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

ολα καλα με νεα nVIDIA 7600GS  65 ευρα


Off Topic


		..και οτι θα ετρωγα τα γερακια   λολ

----------


## wi fi thief

τωρα, λογω nVidia drivers φανταζομαι, θα εχεις και καλυτερη λειτουργια στο sabayon... :Thinking: 
και φυσικα εννοεις *76*00GS

----------


## A_gamer

> απο 7042 ποντους με πηγε στους 8842!!!
> 
> (δεν ανανεωθηκε ακομα στη σελιδα του adslgr.com...)
> 
> αν και δεν με απασχολουνε οι ποντοι, επαθα πλακα...!!!
> 
> Θα γυρισω στην απλη, για λογους αρχης (τσεκαρε την υπογραφη μου διπλα στο παντα...) 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβα...; :Very angry:  :Whip: 
Τι είπες;  :Dwarf:  :Whip: 

Κάτσε να κάνω τις αγορές που προγραμματίζω... :Twisted Evil: 
Θα σε περνάω και με δύο απλές (Edit: Και τη Σακιρούλα  :Razz: ) μόνο.

Προς το παρόν αρκέστηκα σε 512 ακόμα κίλο RAM, αλλά... :Cool:

----------


## wi fi thief

πλακα κανω ρε... :Smile: 
αλλωστε το γυρισα ηδη σε απλη και μαλλον απο βδομαδα θα με δουλευεις εσυ... :Embarassed:

----------


## A_gamer

> πλακα κανω ρε...
> αλλωστε το γυρισα ηδη σε απλη και μαλλον απο βδομαδα θα με δουλευεις εσυ...


Μπα, μάλλον θα παραμείνεις ψηλότερα από εμένα.

Όταν πάρω νέο υπολογιστή θα σε περάσω - και θα περιμένω για λόγους που σου εξήγησα (αν θυμάμαι καλά) σε PM.

Α, και πρόσεξες πως απάντησα σε στυλ Τυφλού;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## wi fi thief

:Whip:  το προσεξα. :Razz: 
ναι θυμαμαι.
Πολυ σωστα σκεφτηκες  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

...από τα παλιά   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  * 21-05-05*











 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
Δεν ξεχναμε

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
 το δεύτερο είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις και από πού είναι, γιατρέ!
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17607

----------


## Iannis

> Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις και από πού είναι, γιατρέ!
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17607


εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17355

----------


## A_gamer

> εδω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17355


Το δεύτερο εννοούσα, αλλά τώρα ξέρουμε και τα δύο, είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα λοιπόν σταθερός στο πρωινό ζάλισμα σας σε ότι αφορά την θερμοκρασία του 6400 μου. Λοιπόν με βάση τα νεότερα από το δυτικό μέτωπο ο Core 2 Duo αυτή την στιγμή δυστυχώς δεν Foldarei αλλά κοιμάτε, γιατί χτές δέν έκανα την τοποθέτηση της scythe. Το καλό (σχετικά πάντα) είναι ότι έβαλα και άλλο ψήστη στην ψησταριά μας, ένα celeron στα 2,52Ghz με 512 μνήμη. (Τώρα από την άλλη δέν ξέρω τί δυνατότητες θα έχει, Συμφέρει αυτός ή τζάμπα θα καίω το ρέυμα?)
Από την άλλη πρόσθεσα 2 WU από χθές από δύο υπολογιστές στην δουλεία της telumentil.

----------


## erateinos

τι πρωτεινη τρεχει τωρα και σε ποση ωρα κανει το frame ?


Off Topic


		αξιο το ζευγος  :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

Τρέχει την 3402 και δέν έχει ακόμα συμπληρώσει 1%. Άρχισε στις 9:16:53. (Αργεί λίγο ή μου φαίνεται?)

Επίσης υπάρχει και ένας παροπλισμένος PIII στα 800. Αυτός δέν λέει για ψησταριά έ?

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Καλημέρες  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Επίσης υπάρχει και ένας παροπλισμένος PIII στα 800. Αυτός δέν λέει για ψησταριά έ?


Είχα έναν P4 με O/C στα 2.1 ( απόλυτα σταθερός ) τον οποίο είπα να τον κάνω ψησταριά.
Μετά απο 3 μέρες που έψηνε την πρώτη του πρωτείνη είδα οτι δουλειά δεν γίνετε και τον αντικατάστησα με έναν P4 2.8 HT, ο οποίος έχει 2πλάσια ταχύτητα στο ψήσιμο.

----------


## mkpk

καλημερες  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## aria



----------


## alexopth69

Καλημέρα (ξύπνησα κι εγώ...). Καφέ...

----------


## Iannis

Ακουω ποιο σας αρεσει απο το ποστ 1471

ps Teo ξανα install 3.3

----------


## tolism30

> Ακουω ποιο σας αρεσει απο το ποστ 1471


1o , 3o και 4ο (από επάνω προς τα κάτω)

----------


## wi fi thief

εμενα μ' αρεσει η ατακα (απειλη  :Razz: ) του αρχηγου :
*"...να σου πεταξω με ενα remote τσακ-μπαμ καμμια διακοσαρια κονσολες"*

 :Worthy: 

αυτο αν το λεει στο μπανερ ο τυπος στη γκομενα, θα γινει Cult...!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		αχ! αυτή η άναρχη δομή στην σκέψη μου  :Razz: 



με τους τόσους χρήστες που έχει καθημερινά το forum 
και τους υπολογιστές που έχουν, 
που είναι ανοιχτοί από μισή ώρα και πάνω, 
μια απλή κονσόλα να έβαζαν  η παραγωγή θα πολλαπλασιαζόταν



Off Topic


		οκ, είναι εθελοντικό  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Τι έπαθε ο γιατρός;;  :Thinking:  Πρώτη φορά τον "τρώω" στους ημερήσιους πόντους...  :Thinking: 

Ο συντοπίτης έχει απογειωθεί μιλάμε  :Worthy:   Εύγε!!!  :Respekt:   Έλα βρε να σε κεράσω έναν καφέ να μου κλοκάρεις τον ιντελίνο που με παράτησαν οι άλλοι...  :Whip:   Άντε μια ανάσα έμεινε από τις 100.000  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Εκανα διακοπή απο Forthnet και περιμαινω Conex με 8αρα
Αρα κουβαλαω το στικάκι στη δουλια στελνω το WU περνω αλλο και παλι πισω στο σπιτι  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Δεν γινεται το ιδιο με το PS3 βεβαια αρα θα πεσω αρκετα σε παραγωγη  :Sad: 

....εχουν γνωση οι φυλακες    :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> ....εχουν γνωση οι φυλακες



δάσκαλε πέφτεις εσύ στην παραγωγή
και με το βάρος σου (και την ταχύτητα από την ελεύθερη πτώση)
παρασέρνεις και εμένα  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> δάσκαλε πέφτεις εσύ στην παραγωγή
> και με το βάρος σου (και την ταχύτητα από την ελεύθερη πτώση)
> παρασέρνεις και εμένα


 
 :Parachute:  :1000balloons:  :Parachute:  τα μπαλονακια ειναι απο ηλιον!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Βρε παιδιά έχει κανείς κανένα νέο από τον Andymen; Έχει δύο μήνες να δώσει σημεία ζωής και μόλις είδα στα στατιστικά ότι τον προσπέρασα..

Ελπίζω απλώς να χαίρεται το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας και να μην έχει γίνει κάτι άλλο..  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Βρε παιδιά έχει κανείς κανένα νέο από τον Andymen; Έχει δύο μήνες να δώσει σημεία ζωής και μόλις είδα στα στατιστικά ότι τον προσπέρασα..
> 
> Ελπίζω απλώς να χαίρεται το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας και να μην έχει γίνει κάτι άλλο..


Ακριβώς τα ίδια συζητούσα με τον Iannis χθες... Μακάρι να είναι όλα καλά...

----------


## tolism30

:Wall:   :Rant:  Για 2 πόντους δέν μπήκα με πράσινα γραμματάκια στην 24ωρή παραγωγή στα στατιστικά του extremeoverclocking.com για το δίπλωμα. Δεν πειράζει αύριο.

----------


## erateinos

> Για 2 πόντους δέν μπήκα με πράσινα γραμματάκια στην 24ωρή παραγωγή στα στατιστικά του extremeoverclocking.com για το δίπλωμα. Δεν πειράζει αύριο.


μην ανησυχείς Τόλη και θα πρασινίσεις και θα κοκκινίσεις 
(άσε λίγο την Σοφία να ασχοληθεί  :Wink:  ) 
*το folding θέλει υπομονή και διάρκεια*  :One thumb up: 




Off Topic


*the best of σημερα*



> Έλα βρε να σε κεράσω έναν καφέ να μου κλοκάρεις τον ιντελίνο που με παράτησαν οι άλλοι...


πάει, το χαλάσαμε το κορίτσι  :Razz:

----------


## morrison100

Ειμαι καινουριος στο folding, εχω βάλει ενα Athlon 2400+ με 512 ΡΑΜ για ψηστρα...κατεβάζει το frame στα 35 - 45 λεπτά - ειναι καλά;;
εχω κάνει 1 WU σε 6 μέρες και σημερα τελειώνει η 2η, σε 5 μέρες...πως ακουγεται;;

----------


## erateinos

> Ειμαι καινουριος στο folding, εχω βάλει ενα Athlon 2400+ με 512 ΡΑΜ για ψηστρα...κατεβάζει το frame στα 35 - 45 λεπτά - ειναι καλά;;
> εχω κάνει 1 WU σε 6 μέρες και σημερα τελειώνει η 2η, σε 5 μέρες...πως ακουγεται;;


 :Welcome: 

μια χαρά είσαι  :One thumb up: 




Off Topic


		εάν θέλεις από τον πινάκα ελέγχου του φόρουμ -> διάφορα-> Συμμετοχή σε Δημόσιες Ομάδες να βάλεις folding και το user name σου στο προφίλ F@H Team User, ώστε να εμφανίζετε το κόκκινο γραναζάκι με τα στατιστικά σου  :Smile:

----------


## morrison100

> μια χαρά είσαι 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εάν θέλεις από τον πινάκα ελέγχου του φόρουμ -> διάφορα-> Συμμετοχή σε Δημόσιες Ομάδες να βάλεις folding και το user name σου στο προφίλ F@H Team User, ώστε να εμφανίζετε το κόκκινο γραναζάκι με τα στατιστικά σου


Ευχαριστώ...τωρα πάμε για customize υπογραφής...

----------


## telumentil

> μια χαρά είσαι 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εάν θέλεις από τον πινάκα ελέγχου του φόρουμ -> διάφορα-> Συμμετοχή σε Δημόσιες Ομάδες να βάλεις folding και το user name σου στο προφίλ F@H Team User, ώστε να εμφανίζετε το κόκκινο γραναζάκι με τα στατιστικά σου



Συμμόρφωσε τους ολους!

----------


## erateinos

> Ευχαριστώ...τωρα πάμε για customize υπογραφής...


παρακαλώ   :Smile:  




> Συμμόρφωσε τους ολους!


πάρε το παιχνίδι πάνω σου  :Smile: 
(δεν θέλει κόπο τρόπο θέλει  :Wink:  )



Off Topic


		πάω και εγώ να γράψω στο  "Τι θα θέλατε να έχει το adslgr.com" 
<<θέλω να φαίνεται το erateinos με αυτά τα χρώματα στους Συνδεδεμένους Χρήστες>>  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## morrison100

Ετσι για να τσεκάρω την υπογραφη...

----------


## aria

> Ετσι για να τσεκάρω την υπογραφη...


 :One thumb up:   :Welcome:

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα φίλτατοι συνfoldarades. Για προτείνεται τι κονσόλα να χρησιμ οποιήσω σε Imac Intel Core Duo 2Ghz.

----------


## Νικαετός

SMP client για Μακ.

----------


## tolism30

console version ἠ installer?

----------


## A_gamer

> console version *ἠ* installer?


Καί ἐσύ ἒχεις τό πολυτονικό προεπιλεγμένο;

----------


## Νικαετός

> console version ἠ installer?


Installer ...θα βρεις και οδηγίες στο how to, αν και γίνονται όλα automatic...

----------


## tolism30

Μην με ρωτάτε παράξενα πράγματα. Είμαι win και όχι mac user οπὀτε ότι και να σου πώ θα σε γελάσω. Αλλαγή από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά με τα κουμπιά πώς κανουμε;

----------


## Νικαετός

To space + Alt + mac ( Τα δύο ακριβώς πριν το space και το space together)

----------


## A_gamer

> Μην με ρωτάτε παράξενα πράγματα. Είμαι win και όχι mac user οπὀτε ότι και να σου πώ θα σε γελάσω. Αλλαγή από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά με τα κουμπιά πώς κανουμε;


Ανάποδα το είπες.  :Razz: 

Όσο για την ερώτησή σου πριν, δυστυχώς δεν έχω ουδεμία γνώση περί Mac, ούτε και για το folding σε Mac. Υποθέτω πάντως πως η SMP κονσόλα θα είναι πιο γρήγορη.

Συγγνώμη για τα off topic. :Sorry:  :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		 τι ξέχασα ?  :Thinking: 
α! ναι  
έχει γενέθλια η caramela !!!
τις ευχές σας εδώ

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Τελικά χθές έβαλα τον imac να διπλώνει με τον smp installer οπότε σήμερα ή άυριο και άν δέιξει 5 active processors το Standford θα έχει πετύχει. 



Off Topic


		Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι folders ή έχουν άδεια ή είναι υπναράδες

----------


## telumentil

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Τελικά χθές έβαλα τον imac να διπλώνει με τον smp installer οπότε σήμερα ή άυριο και άν δέιξει 5 active processors το Standford θα έχει πετύχει.


Της αδερρφής μου το imac, εμείς παίρνουμε τους πόντους  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> Της αδερρφής μου το imac, εμείς παίρνουμε τους πόντους


erateinos περιμένω σχόλιο, άργησες  :Twisted Evil: 

telumentil δεν έπρεπε να ανοίξετε χρήστη "tolis-sofia" αλλά "tolis-sofia-and families"

----------


## tolism30

Off Topic


		 ..... Υπάρχει ένα urban legend στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά για ένα μοχθηρό ζέυγος που κάνει γνωριμίες στην περιοχή τους με απότερο σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσει τους υπολογιστές τους για κάποιο περίεργο "δίπλωμα πρωτεϊνών". Τελευταία λέγεται ότι έχουν ξεφύγει από τον κλειστό κύκλο των συγγενών τους και ψάχνουν γενικά για υποψήφια θύματα........

----------


## vagskarm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 ..... Υπάρχει ένα urban legend στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά για ένα μοχθηρό ζέυγος που κάνει γνωριμίες στην περιοχή τους με απότερο σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσει τους υπολογιστές τους για κάποιο περίεργο "δίπλωμα πρωτεϊνών". Τελευταία λέγεται ότι έχουν ξεφύγει από τον κλειστό κύκλο των συγγενών τους και ψάχνουν γενικά για υποψήφια θύματα........


άρα πρέπει να γίνει "tolis-sofia-and contributors from all over the country"

----------


## aria

> άρα πρέπει να γίνει "tolis-sofia-and contributors from all over the country"


Ή i-have-the-longest-user-name-of-all  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα σας κυρία aria. By the way, το μπλουζάκι που φτιάξατε φοβερό, thanks για άλλη μια φορά.

Μήπως να οργανωθεί καμμιά "Folding #36673" μπουτίκ, με διάφορα πραγματάκια ? Εγώ και ποτηράκια και πυτζάμες θα αγόραζα. (μέχρι εκεί μην το παρατραβάμε)

----------


## erateinos

> erateinos περιμένω σχόλιο, άργησες 
> 
> telumentil δεν έπρεπε να ανοίξετε χρήστη "tolis-sofia" αλλά "tolis-sofia-and families"


καλημέρα  :Smile:  με πλάκωσε το μαξιλάρι  :Razz:  




> Της αδερρφής μου το imac, εμείς παίρνουμε τους πόντους


μπράβο Σοφία (Τόλη και αδελφή Σοφίας)  :One thumb up: 
 :Respekt: 




> Καλημέρα σας κυρία aria. By the way, το μπλουζάκι που φτιάξατε φοβερό, thanks για άλλη μια φορά.
> 
> Μήπως να οργανωθεί καμμιά "Folding #36673" μπουτίκ, με διάφορα πραγματάκια ? Εγώ και ποτηράκια και πυτζάμες θα αγόραζα. (μέχρι εκεί μην το παρατραβάμε)




Off Topic


		καλά δεν λέω τίποτα για τα εσώρουχα που έχω με το γραναζάκι  :Razz:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Καλημέρα σας κυρία aria. By the way, το μπλουζάκι που φτιάξατε φοβερό, thanks για άλλη μια φορά.
> 
> Μήπως να οργανωθεί καμμιά "Folding #36673" μπουτίκ, με διάφορα πραγματάκια ? Εγώ και ποτηράκια και πυτζάμες θα αγόραζα. (μέχρι εκεί μην το παρατραβάμε)


Καλημέρα σας, καλημέρα σας  :Smile: 

Μερσί μποκού και επιφυλάσσομαι για περισσότερα και καλύτερα πράματα, απλώς είμαστε σε μία φάση μεταβατική  :Wink: 

Δεν έχω ξεχάσει τα request σας για παιδικά μπλουζάκια (μήπως θέτε και μπιμπερό;;; μπα, μέχρι τότε θα πίνει το παιδί από ποτηράκι  :Razz: ) και δεν έχω ξεχάσει και τον αλεξόπθ που του χρωστάω διπλό μπλουζάκι (τα κακά του να δίνεις έξω φασόν δουλειά  :Evil: ).

Σε λίγο καιρό όμως όλα αυτά θα περνούν μόνο απ' τα χέρια μας και τότε θα ζητήσω την έμπνευσή σας για δημιουργία  :Very Happy:

----------


## A_gamer

> καλημέρα  με πλάκωσε το μαξιλάρι


Καλημέρα σε όλους και από μένα! (Και εμένα με πλάκωσε το μαξιλάρι, κόντευε 7 όταν σηκώθηκα.  :Embarassed: )




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καλά δεν λέω τίποτα για τα εσώρουχα που έχω με το γραναζάκι


Με πρόλαβες. Θα ζητούσα μποξεράκι με το γρανάζι. :ROFL:

----------


## tolism30

Off Topic


		Για τί μπλουζάκια μιλάτε; Δώστε κανένα link αν υπάρχει και για εμάς τους νέους

----------


## telumentil

Υπάρχει μπλουζάκι; Εμείς γιατί δεν πήραμε το Newsletter;

----------


## tolism30

Off Topic


		Τα δύο προηγούμενα μυνήματα γράφτηκαν συγχρόνως χωρίς συννενόηση μεταξύ μας. Απλά σκεφτήκαμε το ίδιο πράγμα την ίδια στιγμή

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 ..... Υπάρχει ένα urban legend στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά για ένα μοχθηρό ζέυγος που κάνει γνωριμίες στην περιοχή τους με απότερο σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσει τους υπολογιστές τους για κάποιο περίεργο "δίπλωμα πρωτεϊνών". Τελευταία λέγεται ότι έχουν ξεφύγει από τον κλειστό κύκλο των συγγενών τους και ψάχνουν γενικά για υποψήφια θύματα........


[OFFTOPIC]εαν δεν το κάνουν για την επιστήμη  :Whistle: 
υπάρχει και άλλο κίνητρο  :Razz: 
ακολουθούν σχετικά βίντεο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 
για γυναίκες εδώ και για άνδρες εδώ   :ROFL: 




> και δεν έχω ξεχάσει και τον αλεξόπθ που του χρωστάω διπλό μπλουζάκι (τα κακά του να δίνεις έξω φασόν δουλειά ).


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
τι μου θύμησες  




> Θα ζητούσα μποξεράκι με το γρανάζι.


δώσε  παραγγελία   :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καλά δεν λέω τίποτα για τα εσώρουχα που έχω με το γραναζάκι


Αλήθεια γιατί περίμενα τέτοια απάντηση από σένα ?  :Razz: 




> Καλημέρα σας, καλημέρα σας 
> (μήπως θέτε και μπιμπερό;;; μπα, μέχρι τότε θα πίνει το παιδί από ποτηράκι )


Ηδη έχουμε αρχίσει το ειδικό ποτηράκι (προς ενημέρωσή σας). Εδώ που τα λέμε, έτσι μεγάλο που είναι το σχήμα στο μπλουζάκι στην πλάτη, μόνο για σεντόνι κάνει για το παιδί. Αλλά αν μου στέλνατε τις οδηγίες (howto) και τα γραφικά, ίσως να τα κατάφερνα να του φτιάξω το κόλπο σε ένα άσπρο φανελάκι από jumbo.  :One thumb up: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για τί μπλουζάκια μιλάτε; Δώστε κανένα link αν υπάρχει και για εμάς τους νέους


Αργήσατε. Παιδιά για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες στην θεία ( :Whistle: ) aria.

----------


## aria

> Ηδη έχουμε αρχίσει το ειδικό ποτηράκι (προς ενημέρωσή σας). Εδώ που τα λέμε, έτσι μεγάλο που είναι το σχήμα στο μπλουζάκι στην πλάτη, μόνο για σεντόνι κάνει για το παιδί. Αλλά αν μου στέλνατε τις οδηγίες (howto) και τα γραφικά, ίσως να τα κατάφερνα να του φτιάξω το κόλπο σε ένα άσπρο φανελάκι από jumbo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Αργήσατε. Παιδιά για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες στην θεία () aria.


Για τη μικρή μου έφτιαξα (σήμερα 27 μηνών) και μάλιστα το φορούσε στη συνάντηση!!!  :Laughing: 

Ορίστε για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι που βαριούνται να ψάξουν  :Twisted Evil:   :Whistle:   :Razz: 

Επίσης σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε ΟΛΟ το νήμα της συνάντησης, αξίζει!!  :ROFL:

----------


## alexopth69

Καλημέρα, ξύπνησα κι εγώ... How boo you boo?

----------


## erateinos

> Αλήθεια γιατί περίμενα τέτοια απάντηση από σένα ? 
>   Παιδιά για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες στην θεία () aria.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 
μας πήρανε χαμπάρι  :Whistle: 
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 




> Επίσης σας προτρέπω να διαβάσετε ΟΛΟ το νήμα της συνάντησης, αξίζει!!


και να γράψετε και στην τελευταία σελίδα  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		υπερκινητικούς σας βλέπω  :Razz: 



καλημέρα στο βαρύ πυροβολικό (και δάσκαλο λινουξά) alexopth69  :Smile:  
 :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες...  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα, ξύπνησα κι εγώ... How boo you boo?



καλημερα........

να σας φτιάξω λίγο??????

----------


## aria

> καλημερα........
> 
> να σας φτιάξω λίγο??????


Πες, πες, πες!!!

----------


## tolism30

Για πές doc

----------


## morrison100

> καλημερα........
> 
> να σας φτιάξω λίγο??????




κρεμομαστε από τα χειλη σου... :Respekt:

----------


## alexopth69

> καλημερα........
> 
> να σας φτιάξω λίγο??????


Ακούει... (G0?)

----------


## Iannis

> AMD
> 
>  του χρόνου?
> 
> .





> Ακούει... (G0?)


Γατοι εισαστε   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Πλαισιο  G0  μόλις εφτασε ο courier  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

Με 'γειες Ιannis!!! :Clap: 

απορια : αφου εχουνε 4 cores γιατι ονομαζονται ακομα *Core 2* quad???

----------


## alexopth69

Τρείς πήρες!!; Αντε βάλε παραγωγή!! Αν δε σου έχει έρθει το Internet ακόμα μπορείς να παίρνεις με το stick 5-6 πρωτείνες και να τις πηγαίνεις την άλλη μέρα...

----------


## wi fi thief

μητρικες??? Pk5?  :Thinking:

----------


## dkarko

> Με 'γειες Ιannis!!!
> 
> απορια : αφου εχουνε 4 cores γιατι ονομαζονται ακομα *Core 2* quad???


Είναι
Core Solo
Core Duo
Core 2 Duo
Core 2 Quad

Core Duo και Core 2 Duo είναι διαφορετικοί επεξεργαστές. Θέμα αρχιτεκτονικής νομίζω. Τα solo,duo, quad έχουν να κάνουν με τον αριθμό των πυρήνων, όχι το 2.

----------


## wi fi thief

αρα το σωστο, θα επρεπε να ειναι : core quad (ή quad core)
Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω (το καταλαβαινω αλλα ως εγκαθετος  :Twisted Evil:  αρεσκομαι να σας το υπενθυμιζω) ειναι τι σχεση εχει ο αριθμος 2 (ολογραφως ΔΥΟ) με αυτον τον επεξεργαστη.

----------


## erateinos

> αρα το σωστο, θα επρεπε να ειναι : core quad (ή quad core)
> Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω (το καταλαβαινω αλλα ως εγκαθετος  αρεσκομαι να σας το υπενθυμιζω) ειναι τι σχεση εχει ο αριθμος 2 (ολογραφως ΔΥΟ) με αυτον τον επεξεργαστη.


ειναι 2χ2  :Razz: 


Off Topic


		δεν ξέρεις εσύ από υψηλά μαθηματικά  :Razz: 
κάτι σαν την 1 ημιαργία των δημοσιών υπαλλήλων που την μετατρέπουν σε 2 αργίες  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

παλι καλα : γιατι στα προηγμενα μαθηματικα (του μαρκετινγκ) θα μπορουσε να ειναι core *2 (x) quad* = 8!!! :Razz: 

επισης παρατηρησα (για πρωτη φορα ειναι η αληθεια) οτι η ιντελ εχει πατενταρει την λεξη core (?) :Thinking:

----------


## panosaoua

> Γατοι εισαστε  
> 
> Πλαισιο  G0  μόλις εφτασε ο courier



Μεγεια, μεγεία, με το κιλό τους παρήγγειλες;   :Worthy: 

Αντε ετοιμάζω τα ... κυάλια μου για να ελεγχω την παραγωγή σου.  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Γατοι εισαστε  
> 
> Πλαισιο  G0  μόλις εφτασε ο courier


 :Shocked:  
 :Scared: 
 :Stunned: 


Με ρέγουλα βρε ντόκτορ, δεν είναι για χόρταση!!!

Τώρα θα σε περιλάβει ο wifi, τον βλέπω, καταφθάνει  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Καλορίζικα τα θηρία  :One thumb up: 

στείλε μισό κιλό και Θάσο  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Αν είναι να πάρετε Quad, τουλάχιστον πάρτε μόνο G0, που ξοδεύουν 15-20% λιγότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## aria

> Καλορίζικα τα θηρία 
> 
> στείλε μισό κιλό και Θάσο


Άλλα κι άλλα ξέρει να στέλνει, τα καλά τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του!  :Mad:   :Innocent:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Άλλα κι άλλα ξέρει να στέλνει, τα καλά τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του!


...εχουν γνωση οι φυλακες, ερχετε και ο δευτερος  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> ...εχουν γνωση οι φυλακες, ερχετε και ο δευτερος


 :Shocked:  Τι με λες;;

Μα τι στο καλό; Συλλογή πυρήνων κάνετε ούλοι;  :Thinking:  

Εγώ θα αρκεστώ να πλευρίσω τον παραδιπλανό που ετοιμάζει ελαιοτριβείο να'χω πυρηνόξυλο για το χειμώνα  :Sorry:   :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Γι' αυτό μου είπαν από Πλαίσιο στο τηλέφωνο ότι τέλειωσαν οι quad ? Εστειλαν λέει μια νταλίκα σε έναν πελάτη... :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Γι' αυτό μου είπαν από Πλαίσιο στο τηλέφωνο ότι τέλειωσαν οι quad ? Εστειλαν λέει μια νταλίκα σε έναν πελάτη...


Δεν είδες που κατέβασαν κι άλλο την τιμή;;; Τώρα να δεις πού θα πάει, στα ύψη!  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

"Πέντε κιλά τετραπύρηνους παρακαλώ, και χωρίς κουκούτσια"

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν είδες που κατέβασαν κι άλλο την τιμή;;; Τώρα να δεις πού θα πάει, στα ύψη!


Μπα, όχι όσο το e-shop το έχει 243.Edit: [ Τώρα 242 και οι δύο. Χμμμμ. :Thinking:  :One thumb up:  ]
(Είναι τυχαίο άραγε που στο Πλαίσιο το πήγαν 242, ένα ευρώ πιο κάτω από τους άλλους;  :Whistle: )

----------


## wi fi thief

θα γονατισει ολη την κρητη καλοκαιριατικα...

ασε και λιγο ρευμα για κανεναν τουριστα doc!!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Δεν εχω ιντερνετ  οεο

Στικακια ταλαιπωρία επίσης  
Στο διχιλιαρο η παραγωγή μου  με βλέπω για καιρο

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν εχω ιντερνετ  οεο


έχεις όμως 3 τετραπύρηνους οεο  :Smile: 
μεγιες!!  :Respekt: 


Off Topic


		βελτιώθηκες κατά πολύ και στην λήψη των φωτογραφιών οεο  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Καλημερούδια αγόρια και κορίτσια  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερα
Τι καλημερα δλδ?
σπανιως στενοχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ.
Με 'χει παρει απο κατω σημερα και δεν προλαβαινω να μετρω εναλλαγες θλιψης και θυμου...
Το μη χειροτερα δεν εχει πια νοημα....

----------


## aria

> καλημερα
> Τι καλημερα δλδ?
> σπανιως στενοχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ.
> Με 'χει παρει απο κατω σημερα και δεν προλαβαινω να μετρω εναλλαγες θλιψης και θυμου...
> Το μη χειροτερα δεν εχει πια νοημα....


+11111

----------


## vagskarm

Τι έγινε παιδιά Σαββατιατικα με τα κυκλοθυμικά σας?

Για να συνερχόμαστε, λέω  :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

Καλημέρα και από εμένα φίλες και φίλοι...

Επέστρεψα από τις διακοπούλες μου, οπότε μπήκα πάλι στην παραγωγή. Δυστυχώς, με την αποχώρησή μου, έγινε και μια διακοπή ρεύματος, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν αδρανή τα PC (πρέπει να εκπαιδεύσω τον πατέρα μου να κάνει login στα windows  :Smile:  :Smile:  ).

Θλιβερές οι εικόνες και όσα ακούμε σήμερα από τα κανάλια. Είναι η μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή που έχω παρακολουθήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε τέτοια έκταση και με τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό θυμάτων. Κρίμα.  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## aria

Welcome back, g  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Τι έγινε παιδιά Σαββατιατικα με τα κυκλοθυμικά σας?
> 
> Για να συνερχόμαστε, λέω


Γίνεται να συνέλθουμε με αυτά που γίνονται γύρω μας;... δεν γίνεται ρε γμτ... δεν παλεύεται πια  :Sad:

----------


## civil

Βλεπω οτι συμμετεχει και ο Δ. Αργυρούπολης μεσω Arnet.gr  στο folding!!
Ποσα PC εχει ριξει στη μαχη?
 :Clap:   :Clap: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Βλεπω οτι συμμετεχει και ο Δ. Αργυρούπολης μεσω Arnet.gr  στο folding!!
> Ποσα PC εχει ριξει στη μαχη?


Τώρα το είδες πως foldάρει ο stef2;

----------


## Hengeo

Αναχωρώ αύριο για μία εβδομάδα στο Λονδίνο οπότε θα κλείσει και το pc..

----------


## teodor_ch

μια ερώτηση:
πιστεύετε ότι κάνετε περισσότερο καλό με το folding στην υγεία (και όλα τα υπόλοιπα) παρά κακό στο περιβάλλον?

----------


## dimitris_thass

> μια ερώτηση:
> πιστεύετε ότι κάνετε περισσότερο καλό με το folding στην υγεία (και όλα τα υπόλοιπα) παρά κακό στο περιβάλλον?



Είσαι σίγουρος οτι ξοδεύεις λιγότερο ρεύμα από εμένα,  και δεν μολύνεις το περιβάλλον περισσότερο. ? :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ teodor : αν ο καθενας μας εδινε το περισσευμα του επεξεργαστη του (οταν αυτος ειναι ανοιχτος για αλλους λογους) θα μπορουσαν να εξυπηρετηθουνε και τα δυο.
Διαβαζοντας ομως αυτο το νημα θα διαπιστωσεις τοσες υπερβολες που δικαιολογουνε τις ανησυχιες σου.
Αναλογες αποριες εχω και εγω.
Οσον αφορα το τομαρι μου τρεχω μονο οσο ειναι ανοιχτος ο υπολογιστης μου μια απλη κονσολα.
Δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου ουτε η δικη μου βαθμολογια ουτε η θεση της ομαδας στην παγκοσμια λιστα (ο εθελοντισμος δεν εχει για μενα σχεση με τον πρωταθλητισμο)
Δυστυχως (για μενα) εδω υπαρχουνε ατομα που αγοραζουνε τους υπολογιστες τους με κριτηριο και (σχεδον αποκλειστικη) χρηση το "διπλωμα" 24/7 365 100%

----------


## teodor_ch

> Είσαι σίγουρος οτι ξοδεύεις λιγότερο ρεύμα από εμένα,  και δεν μολύνεις το περιβάλλον περισσότερο. ?


ειλικρινά  :RTFM: 
είπα κάτι τέτοιο?
έκανα μία απλή ερώτηση  :Worthy: 

αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι προσπαθώ να κάψω όσο μπορώ λιγότερο (χωρίς υπερβολές)


Off Topic


		τέρμα το 24/7 downloading
τέρμα το all-time overclock (πλέον μόνο όταν το χρειάζομαι)
έχω κάνει downclock
η οθόνη κλείνει στο 10λεπτο 
κλπ κλπ
(όσα αφορούν τον υπολογιστή)
	






> @ teodor : αν ο καθενας μας εδινε το περισσευμα του επεξεργαστη του (οταν αυτος ειναι ανοιχτος για αλλους λογους) θα μπορουσαν να εξυπηρετηθουνε και τα δυο.
> Διαβαζοντας ομως αυτο το νημα θα διαπιστωσεις τοσες υπερβολες που δικαιολογουνε τις ανησυχιες σου.
> Αναλογες αποριες εχω και εγω.
> Οσον αφορα το τομαρι μου τρεχω μονο οσο ειναι ανοιχτος ο υπολογιστης μου μια απλη κονσολα.
> Δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου ουτε η δικη μου βαθμολογια ουτε η θεση της ομαδας στην παγκοσμια λιστα (ο εθελοντισμος δεν εχει για μενα σχεση με τον πρωταθλητισμο)
> Δυστυχως (για μενα) εδω υπαρχουνε ατομα που αγοραζουνε τους υπολογιστες τους με κριτηριο και (σχεδον αποκλειστικη) χρηση το "διπλωμα" 24/7 365 100%


μπράβο σε εσένα  :Respekt: 
αλλά και πάλι (υπερβολική λεπτομέρεια) ο υπολογιστής σου καίει περισσότερο αφού είναι σε φορτίο περισσότερη ώρα (μικρή όμως διαφορά)

----------


## civil

> Δυστυχως (για μενα) εδω υπαρχουνε ατομα που αγοραζουνε τους υπολογιστες τους με κριτηριο και (σχεδον αποκλειστικη) χρηση το "διπλωμα" 24/7 365 100%


Που ειναι το κακό?
Αλλος αγοραζει PC me  κριτηριο τα παιχνιδια, αναγκες επαγγελματικες, κλπ.
Ο καθενας διαθετει τα λεφτα του οπως θελει.
 :Smile:

----------


## k_koulos

εδώ λόγω και φωτίων τα μηχανήματα αλλές στιγμές σουλεύουν άλλες όχι, οπότε μια πτώση στην παραγωγή αναμενώμενη!!

----------


## wi fi thief

> Που ειναι το κακό?
> Αλλος αγοραζει PC me κριτηριο τα παιχνιδια, αναγκες επαγγελματικες, κλπ.
> Ο καθενας διαθετει τα λεφτα του οπως θελει.


το κακο ειναι οτι κανενα παιχνιδι (ακομα) δεν απαιτει μισο κιλο (χωρις κουκουτσια) υπερχρονισμενους τετραπυρηνους 24/7 365 100% ανα χρηστη.

Με το ιδιο σκεπτικο κι εγω θα αλλαζω το νερο στην πισιναρα μου καθε οκταωρο σε περιοδο που ολοι με παρακινουν να βαλω ενα τουβλο στο καζανακι του wc μου λογω λειψυδριας.
Το παραδειγμα που φερνεις ειναι ατυχεστατο.
 :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

> το κακο ειναι οτι κανενα παιχνιδι (ακομα) δεν απαιτει μισο κιλο (χωρις κουκουτσια) υπερχρονισμενους τετραπυρηνους 24/7 365 100% ανα χρηστη.
> 
> Με το ιδιο σκεπτικο κι εγω θα αλλαζω το νερο στην πισιναρα μου καθε οκταωρο σε περιοδο που ολοι με παρακινουν να βαλω ενα τουβλο στο καζανακι του wc μου λογω λειψυδριας.
> Το παραδειγμα που φερνεις ειναι ατυχεστατο.


Λοιπόν θα το ξαναπώ για μια τελευταία φορά και αυτό χάρη του Νίκου που είναι παιδί διαμάντι.
Η συνολική επιβάρυνση σε ατμόσφαιρα είναι ανάξια λόγου και κυμαίνεται στα επίπεδα της ρύπανσης που επιφέρουν 50 αυτοκίνητα. Τόση περίπου είναι η ρύπανση του fah. 

Το παράδειγμα με την πισίνα είναι ατυχές γιατί εδώ δε γεμίζουμε πισίνες.

Κάθε τι που αξιολογείται πάντα αξιολογείται σε σχέση με αυτό που δίνεις και αυτό που παίρνεις. Κάντε τον ισολογισμό...

Τέλος. όπως έχω αναφέρει και παλιότερα σε αυτό το νήμα πρακτικές όπως βάζετε μια σταγόνα λιγότερη στο φαγητό γιατί όλοι μαζί θα γλυτώσουμε έναν τόνο νερό, δε με άγγιζε ούτε θα με αγγίξει ποτέ, γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ένας ύπουλος τρόπος να μεταφερθούν ευθύνες στον πολίτη από εκεί που πραγματικά οι ευθύνες θα έπρεπε να είναι.

Νίκο, ωραία τα Τρίκαλα...  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα σε όλους (λέμε καλημέρα μπας και ξορκίσουμε το κακό)

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα και από εμένα σε όλους. Ας ελπίσουμε να τελειώσει το κακό που μας βρήκε (φωτιές).

----------


## wi fi thief

θα τελειωσει καποτε, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.
Μονο που μετα απο αυτο θα αρχισει το αλλο το κακο, το μεγαλυτερο : οι σταχτες  :Sad:

----------


## morrison100

> θα τελειωσει καποτε, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.
> Μονο που μετα απο αυτο θα αρχισει το αλλο το κακο, το μεγαλυτερο : οι σταχτες


Νομίζετε οτι θα τελειωσει κάποτε...σειρα εχουν αλλα τωρα...στερεα μεχρι πινδο....
Αν οχι φετος, μην ανησυχειτε...και του χρονου αερα θα εχει!!!! :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## alexopth69

Καλημέρα καλημέρα... (Δεν το αντέχω να βλέπω πια για τις φωτιές, δεν το αντέχω... )

----------


## civil

> Καλημέρα καλημέρα... (Δεν το αντέχω να βλέπω πια για τις φωτιές, δεν το αντέχω... )


Γι αυτο μετα τις φωτιες ερχονται οι σταχτες.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Τα βλεπεις ΟΛΑ γκρι.
 :Evil:

----------


## Iannis

http://satellite.ehabich.info/globalfire.htm

Ειναι τυχαίο??
δεν ξέρω
Τι να πει η νότια Αμερική και η νότια Αφρική

ps Ξεφτίλες ....Θα ερθουν οι ξενοι και θα αγοράζουν γη στα καμένα τσάμπα μια και δεν θα εχει μείνει ψυχή

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		επειδή δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει, 
προσωπικά ακολουθώ την λαική ρήση που λέει,
 ότι φάμε, ότι πιούμε και ότι ''διπλώσουμε''   :Wink:

----------


## teodor_ch

> Η συνολική επιβάρυνση σε ατμόσφαιρα είναι ανάξια λόγου και κυμαίνεται στα επίπεδα της ρύπανσης που επιφέρουν 50 αυτοκίνητα. Τόση περίπου είναι η ρύπανση του fah.


είναι η λογική "αφού θα πάθουμε καρκίνο απο το τσιγάρο, ας ξεκινήσουμε και λίγη κόκα" ? :Thinking: 

το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα πώς το έβγαλες?
ποιές είναι δηλαδή οι προϋποθέσεις.

και 50 αυτοκίνητα το χρόνο/μήνα/εβδομάδα/μέρα?
η συνολική ρύπανση του fah ή του κάθε χρήστη?

(άν τα έχεις ποστάρει κάπου αλλού όλα αυτά απλά δώσε μου το λίνκ  :One thumb up:  )




> απο τα 200watt στα 350+ που θα πάει αν κάνω overclock (στο περίπου)
> (p5b dlx, c2d e6300, 2gb ram, 8600gts, raptor 150)
> μαζί με τις έξτρα 12ώρες/ημέρα τουλάχιστον έχουμε αύξηση 
> 200*12= 2.4KWatt/day NO FOLDING
> (150*12)+(350*12)=1800+4200=6KWatt/day FOLDING -=EXTRA=-
> 
> σωστά τα έκανα? 
> αυτά εάν βάλω έναν υπολογιστή μόνο.

----------


## mach

> είναι η λογική "αφού θα πάθουμε καρκίνο απο το τσιγάρο, ας ξεκινήσουμε και λίγη κόκα" ?
> 
> το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα πώς το έβγαλες?
> ποιές είναι δηλαδή οι προϋποθέσεις.


Μα το fah έχει κάποια λογική βάση εφόσον νομοτελειακά θα οδηγήσει σταδιακά σε οφέλη για τους ανθρώπους. Αντίθετα, η μετακίνηση 50 αυτοκινήτων μπορεί να είναι εντελώς ανούσια.

Σκέψου, εάν δεν ήταν η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που θα καταναλώσουν για 3-4 χρόνια οι προσωπικοί μας υπολογιστές, θα είναι η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια δεκάδων υπερυπολογιστών για δεκαετίες.
Κάθε ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα τέτοιου μεγέθους, απαιτεί την σπατάλη πόρων. Σκέψου τη σπατάλη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στα κομμωτήρια - σε πιστολάκια, συσκευές περμανάντ, θερμαινόμενες χτένες, θερμοσίφωνες και trimmers. Πιθανότατα είναι μεγαλύτερη από το τη κατανάλωση για το fah και εξυπηρετεί μόνο τη παγκόσμια ματαιοδοξία.
Γι'αυτό φόλνταρε και μη ερεύνα.

----------


## alexopth69

> είναι η λογική "αφού θα πάθουμε καρκίνο απο το τσιγάρο, ας ξεκινήσουμε και λίγη κόκα" ?


ΠΟΥ βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα από αυτά που λέω; Μάλιστα το fah συγκρίνεται και με κόκα μετά την πισίνα... Τι να πώ...




> το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα πώς το έβγαλες?
> ποιές είναι δηλαδή οι προϋποθέσεις.


1. Δεν υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις, εκτός αν εννοείς ποιά τα δεδομένα.




> και 50 αυτοκίνητα το χρόνο/μήνα/εβδομάδα/μέρα?
> η συνολική ρύπανση του fah ή του κάθε χρήστη?
> (άν τα έχεις ποστάρει κάπου αλλού όλα αυτά απλά δώσε μου το λίνκ  )


Οταν μιλάμε για επιβάρυνση ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και εννούμε στη μονάδα του χρόνου οπότε το εβδομάδα/μήνα/μέρα δεν έχει σημασία. 

Οι υπολογισμοί σου είναι λάθος γιατί ούτε οι μονάδες μέτρησης δεν είναι καν σωστές (KW είναι μονάδα ισχύος... ) και επιπλέον αυτό που θες να βρείς δεν είναι προφανώς ισχύς, άντε να ήταν ενέργεια (σε KJ ή άντε KWh), αλλά όγκος ή βάρος εκπεμπόμενων ρύπων ως αποτέλεσμα των εκάστοτε ενεργειών, δηλαδή γραμμάρια ή λίτρα στους βασικούς ρυπαντές (CO, CO2, O3, NOx, HC κλπ). Υπολόγισέ το λοιπόν όπως έφαγα μία μέρα και έψαξα τεχνολογίες για να το υπολογίσω. 
ΔΕΝ το ποστάρω γιατί η κουβέντα δε θα τελειώσει ποτέ, αφού θα πετάγεται ο κάθε άσχετος που δε θα ξέρει τι είναι το Joule. Αλλά αυτοί που μας κατηγορούν να μας δώσουν τους υπολογισμούς καθώς και την πλήρη μελέτη επιβάρυνσης στις κλιματολογικές συνθήκες, μαζί με το ποσοστό που προκύπτει από το fah, γιατί αλλιώς μας κατηγορείτε ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ.

H κουβέντα τελειώνει εδώ. Όποιος θέλει φολντάρει όποιος δε θέλει δε φολντάρει, δεν κατηγορήσαμε κανέναν αν ΔΕΝ φολντάρει, ο επόμενος που θα κατηγορήσει να έχει πλήρη στοιχειοθετηένη μελέτη και όχι τεφτέρι από μανάβικο...

----------


## civil

> Γι'αυτό φόλνταρε και μη ερεύνα.


"Εγραψε"!!
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
 :Worthy:

----------


## civil

Καλό ειναι να μην μπαινουμε στο σκεπτικό του:
1.Aν ρευόντουσαν μια φορα λιγοτερη ολες οι αγελαδες της γης θα ειχαμε χ% λιγοτερους ρυπους σε CO και CH4.
2. Αν ολοι οι ανθρωποι κατουρούσαν 2 σταγονες λιγοτερες τα νερα της γης θα ηταν ψ% πιο καθαρά .
3. κλπ αναλογα "οικολογικά" θεματα....
Να μην πανε να μας πεισουν μερικοι (που μαλλον προκειται για "ερευνες" ΚΑΡΑ-καπιταλιστικών κέντρων του εξωτερικού) οτι και με το κλ@simo ειμαστε ενοχοι για το περιβαλλον.

Ας προσεξουμε την ανακυκλωση στο σπιτι/δημο/πολη μας.
Ας κανουμε και καμια διαμαρτυρια , οπως εκεινη μετα την φωτια στην Παρνηθα.
Ας παρουμε και λιγο περισσοτερο τα ΜΜΜ .
Ας καταψηφίσουμε αυτους που με τις πρακτικές τους κανουν κακο στο περιβαλλον.
Και πολλα ακομα που μπορουμε να κανουμε, κι ας συνεχισουν να foldάρουν όσοι το γουστάρουν.
 :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

Ο καθένας μας έχει την κρίση του και ανάλογα το πως αντιλαμβάνεται τις καταστάσεις, έχει την γνώμη και άποψη του.



Off Topic


		πχ. το κέρδος η την ζημιά των  Ολυμπιακών αγώνων της Αθήνας, (το γιατί δεν δόθηκαν στην Ελληνική βιοτεχνία και βιομηχανία η κατασκευή των διαφόρων ειδών, και παροχής υπηρεσίας,
 Οπου θα είχε ανακάμψει η οικονομία μας 
και  γιατί ξεπουλήθηκαν σε μια σχεδόν νύχτα οι εξοπλισμοί των σταδίων, τα αυτοκίνητα και τα πανάκριβα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα ακόμα δεν το έχουμε μάθει και ούτε θα το μάθουμε) . 
Με τις πρόσφατες καταστροφές που τα ΜΜΕ έχουν ''τσάμπα'' πρόγραμμα και δείχνουν τα ίδια πλάνα εδώ και 3 μέρες (και έχω την ουτοπία ότι είμαι καλά γιατί έχω αυτή την στιγμή τις 10 ανέσεις μου ενώ άλλοι χάνουν περιούσιες η την ζωή τους, ξεχνάω προσωρινά την φορολογία, την αύξηση των ΔΕΚΟ την ξεχασμένη αναπροσαρμογή των μισθών και άλλα πολλά) .
Το γιατί συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά, το ποιοι έχουν ευθύνες (από τους κατοίκους που δεν άφησαν να γίνουν οι αντιπυρικές ζώνες στο χωράφι τους και έβαζαν πολιτικό μέσο να περάσει από του γείτονα το χωράφι , από τους πολιτικά προιστάμενους που για να μην χάσουν τους Χ,Ψ ψήφους δεν προχώρησαν στις απαλλοτριώσεις)  η εμμονή της πληροφόρησης και της παραπληροφόρησης είναι συζητήσεις που μπορούν να κρατήσουν πολλά χρόνια

----------


## teodor_ch

> ΠΟΥ βγάζεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα από αυτά που λέω; Μάλιστα το fah συγκρίνεται και με κόκα μετά την πισίνα... Τι να πώ...
> 
> 
> 1. Δεν υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις, εκτός αν εννοείς ποιά τα δεδομένα.
> 
> 
> 
> Οταν μιλάμε για επιβάρυνση ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και εννούμε στη μονάδα του χρόνου οπότε το εβδομάδα/μήνα/μέρα δεν έχει σημασία. 
> 
> ...


ειλικρινά ΛΟΛ  :ROFL: 
1) δεν κατηγόρησα
2) δε χρησιμοποίησα καν τεφτέρι  :Respekt: 
3) έχεις λινκ? δώσε να διαβάσω. όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μπούρδες  :Closed topic: 
4) αντί να το παίζεις έξυπνος και να γράφεις τόσο κείμενο διορθώνοντας τις γνώσεις που απέκτησα πριν 4-5 χρόνια (με  προφανή αποτελέσματα απο το πέρασμα του χρόνου) γράψε κάτι χρήσιμο. δε σε έβαλα με το ζόρι στη συζήτηση. με τη θέληση σου συμμετέχεις

@all
τί έχετε προσφέρει τελικά με αυτή τη προσπάθεια?
και τέλος πόσοι ξέρουν στα σίγουρα τί κάνει αυτό το προγραμματάκι με τον υπολογιστή μας?


-γενικά η νοοτροπία:
"με την τάδε καθημερινή πράξη μολύνουμε το περιβάλλον πολύ περισσότερο απο ότι με το folding"
είναι για μένα χαζή. Δε θα ήταν εάν ήξερα σίγουρα ότι όντως προσφέρω περισσότερο απο ότι ζημιώνω. 

το _foldare και μή ερεύνα_ δε το σχολιάζω!

προσθήκη:
http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#misc.power
προφανώς και αν προσθέσουμε την αύξηση κατανάλωσης ρεύματος των υπολογιστών
τα νούμερα που προκύπτουν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα και το συμπέρασμα αλλάζει.
ειδικά όταν τόσοι επεξεργαστές προστεθούν μαζί μόνο σε αυτό το project.
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...?qtype=osstats

και εδώ η κατανάλωση του PS3
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gamesgear/0,...9284840,00.htm


προσθήκη 2:
ο σκοπός μου δεν είναι να σας πίσω για κάτι.
ο σκοπός είναι να μάθω τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα ώστε να δώ αν αξίζει τελικά και να συνεισφέρω και εγώ.

στεναχωριέμαι που βλέπω άτομα να με αντιμετωπίζουν σαν εχθρό/ανταγωνιστή.

----------


## erateinos

> @all
> τί έχετε προσφέρει τελικά με αυτή τη προσπάθεια?
> και τέλος πόσοι ξέρουν στα σίγουρα τί κάνει αυτό το προγραμματάκι με τον υπολογιστή μας?


χωρίς να έχω ίχνος ειρωνείας,
 εκτονώθηκες τώρα για αυτά που έγραψες στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα ή διαφώτισες τους υπόλοιπους?

----------


## morrison100

> ειλικρινά ΛΟΛ 
> 1) δεν κατηγόρησα
> 2) δε χρησιμοποίησα καν τεφτέρι 
> 3) έχεις λινκ? δώσε να διαβάσω. όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μπούρδες 
> 4) αντί να το παίζεις έξυπνος και να γράφεις τόσο κείμενο διορθώνοντας τις γνώσεις που απέκτησα πριν 4-5 χρόνια (με  προφανή αποτελέσματα απο το πέρασμα του χρόνου) γράψε κάτι χρήσιμο. δε σε έβαλα με το ζόρι στη συζήτηση. με τη θέληση σου συμμετέχεις
> 
> @all
> τί έχετε προσφέρει τελικά με αυτή τη προσπάθεια?
> και τέλος πόσοι ξέρουν στα σίγουρα τί κάνει αυτό το προγραμματάκι με τον υπολογιστή μας?
> ...




Ετσι κι αλλιως, οτι και να κανουμε «μολύνουμε» το περιβαλλον με τον 1 η με τον αλλο τρόπο...Το τι  εχουμε καταφέρει δεν θα το μαθουμε ποτε...οπως και με τις τόσες οικονομικές βοήθειες που έχουν γίνει αν βοηθήσαμε κανεναν...Τελικά ειναι θέμα επιλογής: Προτιμάς να φολνταρεις ή οχι, αλλα 
μην αφήνεις τον φορτιστή του τηλ σου στην μπριζα χωρίς να φορτιζεις...
κλεινε την τηλεοραση από τον διακόπτη της και οχι από το control...
μην αφήνεις ηλ. συσκευες σε αναμονη και αλλα πολλά ειναι ενεργειες που σιγουρα ΕΣΥ δεν κερδιζεις, κερδιζουν όμως ΟΛΟΙ αν δεν γίνοντα...

----------


## teodor_ch

> χωρίς να έχω ίχνος ειρωνείας,
>  εκτονώθηκες τώρα για αυτά που έγραψες στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα ή διαφώτισες τους υπόλοιπους?


διάβασε τη δεύτερη προσθήκη2 στο ίδιο μήνυμα.
ούτε διαφώτισα ούτε εννοείται εκτονώθηκα (γίνεται άλλωστε?)

----------


## wi fi thief

"On average, a Pentium-type computer uses about 100 watts (if the monitor is off). So, the daily difference between off and running F@H is about 24x100 = *2.4 kWh*. At $0.15 per kWh ( from PG&E here in California), this works out to about $0.36 per day"

http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#misc.power

ειλικρινα δεν το ειχα δει και φυσικα δεν ειχα τσεκαρει τον λογαριασμο μου για το αν ειναι πιο "φουσκωμενος"
Η αρια με διαβεβαιωσε δυο φορες οτι η καταναλωση σε αυτη (το εχει τσεκαρει) δεν ανεβηκε... :Thinking: 

Απορουσα γιατι ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο ενας κλειστος υπολογιστης να μην καιει παραπανω απο εναν ανοιχτο και μαλιστα οταν αυτος ειναι τουλαχιστον στο 50% (διπυρηνοι με απλη κονσολα) ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ
Ισως η μη διαφορα στον λογαριασμο (που εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει) να προερχεται απο την τιμολογιακη πολιτικη της δεη, (ισως η κοπελα για χαρη του φοντινγκ να εκοψε την τηλεοραση ή να αλλαξε λαμπες), αλλα η διαφορα σε χρηση ενεργειας ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ λογικο να ειναι μηδενικη. :Thinking: 
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι κουτος αλλα το idle με το 50% (εστω) δεν μπορει, δεν ειναι συμφωνο με τους νομους της φυσης να απαιτουν ιδια ποσα ενεργειας...(?)

οσον αφορα το ας κοψουμε τα αλλα που πειραζουνε περισσοτερο : ειναι φυσικο να υπαρχουν στον κοσμο πιο ενεργοβορα πραγματα απο εναν υπολογιστη που φολνταρει.

Εδω ομως συζηταμε για το φολντινγκ και η απαντηση στο "ποσο καιει ο pc που φολνταρει σε σχεση με το να μην φολνταρε" δεν δεν μπορει να ειναι οτι το πασχα ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο προκαλεσε μολυνση στη σαντορινη ή οτι το καινουριο καγιεν της πορσε μολυνει πιο πολυ το περιβαλλον.  :Thinking:

----------


## teodor_ch

α!!!!
με βάση τους υπολογισμούς και του folding.stanford οι δικοί μου υπολογισμοί παραπάνω είναι σωστοί !!!!
watt x hours = kWh  :Very Happy: 

τα νούμερα είναι σωστά απλά τα έχω ονομάσει λάθος!
KW/day (δικό μου) = kWh

----------


## mach

Φίλοι teo και κλέφτη, ξεχνάτε τη βασικότερη παράμετρο. Το folding έχει και ένα θεμιτό, χρήσιμο αντίκρισμα.

To κρουαζιερόπλοιο που μόλυνε και το αυτοκίνητο που ρυπαίνει, επιτελούν μια δραστηριότητα με συγκεκριμένη, βραχυπρόθεσμη 'εφήμερη' χρησιμότητα. Η παραγωγική τους σπατάλη δεν έχει ωφέλιμο αθροιστικό αποτέλεσμα, παρά κάποιο πρόσκαιρο (προσωπικό ίσως) κέρδος.
Αντίθετα, το folding θα λύσει (ελπίζω) κάποια προβλήματα που νομίζω αφορούν όλους μας.

----------


## alexopth69

> "On average, a Pentium-type computer uses about 100 watts (if the monitor is off). So, the daily difference between off and running F@H is about 24x100 = *2.4 kWh*. At $0.15 per kWh ( from PG&E here in California), this works out to about $0.36 per day"
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/faq.html#misc.power
> 
> ειλικρινα δεν το ειχα δει και φυσικα δεν ειχα τσεκαρει τον λογαριασμο μου για το αν ειναι πιο "φουσκωμενος"
> Η αρια με διαβεβαιωσε δυο φορες οτι η καταναλωση σε αυτη (το εχει τσεκαρει) δεν ανεβηκε...
> 
> Απορουσα γιατι ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο ενας κλειστος υπολογιστης να μην καιει παραπανω απο εναν ανοιχτο και μαλιστα οταν αυτος ειναι τουλαχιστον στο 50% (διπυρηνοι με απλη κονσολα) ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ
> Ισως η μη διαφορα στον λογαριασμο (που εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει) να προερχεται απο την τιμολογιακη πολιτικη της δεη, (ισως η κοπελα για χαρη του φοντινγκ να εκοψε την τηλεοραση ή να αλλαξε λαμπες), αλλα η διαφορα σε χρηση ενεργειας ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ λογικο να ειναι μηδενικη.
> ...


Και βέβαια δεν είναι λογικό να καις ακριβώς το ίδιο, Νίκο, απλά αν δεν ανεβαίνεις κλίμακα στη ΔΕΗ η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα. Αν θες βέβαια να δώσεις την κατανάλωση του fah δες πόση είναι η *διαφορά*  κατανάλωσης για Conroe και Wolfdale από idle σε full load. 
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3069&p=4
Και βέβαια μιλάμε ότι το 99% των συνεισφερόντων παγκοσμίως στο project δεν φολντάρει εκτός των ωρών που δουλεύει. Και επιπλέον η διαφορά της ισχύος που φαίνεται στο link είναι αν δε χρησιμοποιούσες καθόλου τον υπολογιστή, το οποίο δεν είναι αλήθεια, όταν τον έχεις ανοιχτό τον απασχολείς, οπότε η διαφορά (το πολύ 40W) είναι ακόμα μικρότερη. 

Ξανά για άλλη μια φορά δεν υπάρχει θέμα σύγκρισης με Porsche, πισίνες κλπ Κανένας δε σύγκρινε με κρουαζερόπλοια, αντίθετα όλοι οι συμφορουμίτες τονίζουν την προσφορά του project (που φολντάρουμε για τον BUSH, τη CIA, τον Bin Landen, τους εβραίους, τους ναζί, τους illuminati, τους μπολσεβίκους κλπ -  :Smile:  αυτό το τελευταίο δεν πάει σε σένα Νικ  :Smile:  )

----------


## aria

Καλησπέρα παιδάκια μου  :Smile: 

Επέστρεψα επιτέλους μετά από τριήμερη διακοπή internet  :Scared: 

Βρήκα βέβαια την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με πραματάκια που τα είχα αναβάλλει πολύυυυ καιρό (miniDV --> PC) λόγω του φόλδινγ...

Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά...

_Υ.Γ. Το έχω ξαναπεί:  Παρακαλώ ανοίξτε ένα νέο θέμα αν θέλετε να μαλώνετε για το ποιος ξοδεύει περισσότερο και ποιος κάνει πιο πολύ κακό στην ανθρωπότητα και στο περιβάλλον.  Εδώ δεν είναι το μέρος.   Και όταν το ανοίξετε, αν έχει την καλοσύνη ο Νικαετός μας να μεταφέρει και τα ανάλογα ποστς..._

----------


## wi fi thief

το μπολσεβικος μου αρεσει. :Smile: 
Αισχατως ολο και περισσοτερο, θοδωρη...

τεσπα. Θα συνεχισω να ακροβατω με την απλη μου αναμεσα στην (ελπιζω και σε πιστευω) ελαχιστα περισσοτερη καταναλωση και στην εξυπηρετηση ενος υψηλου σκοπου.

Αλλα στις υπερβολες (καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω ετσι δεν ειναι φιλε μου?  :Smile: ) θα στεκομαι τωρα επιφυλακτικος και οσο αυτες αυξανονται, και αντιμετωπος. 
Ευχαριστω που με καταλαβαινεις, που δεν με παρεξηγεις και που συνεχιζεις να ασχολεισαι με τις χαζες και μερικες φορες ενοχλητικες αποριες - ανυσηχιες μου.  :Smile: 

υ.γ. ειδατε τι εκανα? τωρα στεναχωρησα-θυμωσα την αρια... :Sad:  :Sorry:

----------


## aria

> υ.γ. ειδατε τι εκανα? τωρα στεναχωρησα-θυμωσα την αρια...


Άντε βρε κουτό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  (Η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι τόσο αηδιασμένη με όσα συμβαίνουν και δεν έχω διάθεση για ευγένειες, αλλιώς δεν θα μιλούσα έτσι  :Embarassed: ).

Πάντως πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε πως σχεδόν όλα τα νήματα του φόλδινγ έχουν γίνει μπάχαλο...

----------


## wi fi thief

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

κατανοητο.
Εγω ημουνα πολυ θυμωμενος για την κατασταση μεχρι σημερα το πρωι.
Αυριο ομως θα ανεβω στο νεραιδοχωρι (με φιλους) να βοηθησω οσο μπορω στην προληψη και φυσικα να απολαυσω.
 :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Πάντως πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε πως σχεδόν όλα τα νήματα του φόλδινγ έχουν γίνει μπάχαλο...




Off Topic


		οπότε να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο   :Twisted Evil: 
το νήμα '' μπάχαλο folding ''  :Wink: 
δεν πρόκειται να το χαλάσουμε (εκτός αν εκεί κάνουμε σοβαρές συζητήσεις) :Razz:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## alexopth69

> κατανοητο.
> Εγω ημουνα πολυ θυμωμενος για την κατασταση μεχρι σημερα το πρωι.
> Αυριο ομως θα ανεβω στο νεραιδοχωρι (με φιλους) να βοηθησω οσο μπορω στην προληψη και φυσικα να απολαυσω.


Εχθές ήμουνα Τρίκαλα  :Smile:  Ωραία είναι με το ποτάμι στη μέση...
PS: Βάλτε μια ταμπέλα για Κρηνίτσα, έφαγα τον κόσμο μέχρι να μπορέσω να τη βρώ..

----------


## wi fi thief

@ mach : περι του σκοπου του F@H  :Respekt: 
εχεις (και εσυ) δικιο!  :One thumb up:  γι' αυτο συμμετεχω.
 :Smile: 



Off Topic


		@ erateinos :  :Worthy:  :Laughing: 

στο μπαχαλο ειμαι αρχηγος. Θα φας πολυ σκονη.... :Razz:

----------


## civil

Σωστος ο erateinos,  bahalo-folding , αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του νηματος, OFF-topic  κι οποιος το αντεξει !!!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		στην κρηνιτσα? ειδες κανεναν ψηλο μελαχρινο αθλητικο τυπο στο δρομο να κανει τζογκινγκ με καμμια δεκαρια θεες να τον ακολουθουνε ουρλιαζοντας (εμενα δλδ)???
καθε μερα τρεχω απο τα τρικαλα στην κρηνιτσα (με τα ποδια) ή και μεχρι την καλαμπακα (με το ποδηλατο μου) δυο φορες.

ναι! και εμενα μου αρεσουνε τα τρικαλα. Ειναι πολυ ωραια πολη.
Ειδες που σκαβουνε για οπτικη?
Ειδες το Wi Fi Internet?

Για μπιζνες στην κρηνιτσα???  :Thinking:  ουαααου! :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		στην κρηνιτσα? ειδες κανεναν ψηλο μελαχρινο αθλητικο τυπο στο δρομο να κανει τζογκινγκ με καμμια δεκαρια θεες να τον ακολουθουνε ουρλιαζοντας (εμενα δλδ)???
> καθε μερα τρεχω απο τα τρικαλα στην κρηνιτσα (με τα ποδια) ή και μεχρι την καλαμπακα (με το ποδηλατο μου) δυο φορες.
> 
> ναι! και εμενα μου αρεσουνε τα τρικαλα. Ειναι πολυ ωραια πολη.
> Ειδες που σκαβουνε για οπτικη?
> Ειδες το Wi Fi Internet?
> ...




Off Topic



Χαχαχα για μπίζνες... Σε ένα γάμο πήγαμε..

----------


## A_gamer

> Πάντως πρέπει να παραδεχτείτε πως σχεδόν όλα τα νήματα του φόλδινγ έχουν γίνει μπάχαλο...


Από τότε που δε μετρούν τα posts εδώ, αντιμετωπίζουμε το θέμα με μεγάλη χαλαρότητα... και δε θα έπρεπε. :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: *


*Δε βγάζω την ουρίτσα μου απ' έξω.  :Redface: 

ΥΓ.: @wi fi thief: σε παραδέχομαι, στο μπάχαλο είσαι πρώτος! :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> ΥΓ.: @wi fi thief: σε παραδέχομαι, στο μπάχαλο είσαι πρώτος!


TY,  :Smile:  και να φανταστεις ειμαι και λιγο σφιγμενος τον τελευταιο καιρο... :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> ειλικρινά ΛΟΛ 
> 1) δεν κατηγόρησα
> 2) δε χρησιμοποίησα καν τεφτέρι 
> 3) έχεις λινκ? δώσε να διαβάσω. όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μπούρδες 
> 4) αντί να το παίζεις έξυπνος και να γράφεις τόσο κείμενο διορθώνοντας τις γνώσεις που απέκτησα πριν 4-5 χρόνια (με  προφανή αποτελέσματα απο το πέρασμα του χρόνου) γράψε κάτι χρήσιμο. δε σε έβαλα με το ζόρι στη συζήτηση. με τη θέληση σου συμμετέχεις
> 
> @all
> τί έχετε προσφέρει τελικά με αυτή τη προσπάθεια?
> και τέλος πόσοι ξέρουν στα σίγουρα τί κάνει αυτό το προγραμματάκι με τον υπολογιστή μας?
> ...


Φιλε theodor
Σου εύχομαι να μην βρεθεις σε περιβάλλον με συνανθρωπους μας με AIDS η Αλτζχαϊμερ.
 Ειναι επιλογη μου αφου και αυτός ειναι ενας τρόπος που  μπορω να προσφέρω
Πίστεψε με αξιζει τον κόπο




> Καλησπέρα παιδάκια μου 
> 
> Επέστρεψα επιτέλους μετά από τριήμερη διακοπή internet 
> 
> Βρήκα βέβαια την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με πραματάκια που τα είχα αναβάλλει πολύυυυ καιρό (miniDV --> PC) λόγω του φόλδινγ...
> 
> Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά...
> 
> _Υ.Γ. Το έχω ξαναπεί:  Παρακαλώ ανοίξτε ένα νέο θέμα αν θέλετε να μαλώνετε για το ποιος ξοδεύει περισσότερο και ποιος κάνει πιο πολύ κακό στην ανθρωπότητα και στο περιβάλλον.  Εδώ δεν είναι το μέρος.   Και όταν το ανοίξετε, αν έχει την καλοσύνη ο Νικαετός μας να μεταφέρει και τα ανάλογα ποστς..._


καλως την κουκλα
Εγω ακομη δεν εχω Ιντρνετ γ' αυτο εχω κανει Limit up παραγωγής  :Smile: 




> Από τότε που δε μετρούν τα posts εδώ, αντιμετωπίζουμε το θέμα με μεγάλη χαλαρότητα... και δε θα έπρεπε.*
> 
> 
> *Δε βγάζω την ουρίτσα μου απ' έξω. 
> 
> ΥΓ.: @wi fi thief: σε παραδέχομαι, στο μπάχαλο είσαι πρώτος!



Μia χαρα ειναι

----------


## A_gamer

> Φιλε theodor
> Σου ευχομαι να μην βρεθεις σε περιβάλλον με συνανθρωπους μας με *AIDS* η Αλτζχαϊμερ.
> συνιδυτα πληρωνω 350 € ρευμα Ειναι επιλογη μου αφου ετσι μπορω να προσφερώ
> Πιστεψε με αξιζει τον κόπο


Στο AIDS δε βοηθάει το folding, σε καρκίνο, Alzheimer και Πάρκινσον όμως η έρευνα για τις πρωτεΐνες είναι άκρως σημαντική.




> καλως την κουκλα
> Εγω ακομη δεν εχω Ιντρνετ γ' αυτο εχω κανει Limit up παραγωγής


Limit down...




> Μia χαρα ειναι


Δε θα το 'λεγα...

----------


## Iannis

> Στο AIDS δε βοηθάει το folding, σε καρκίνο, Alzheimer και Πάρκινσον όμως η έρευνα για τις πρωτεΐνες είναι άκρως σημαντική.
> 
> 
> 
> Limit down...
> 
> 
> 
> Δε θα το 'λεγα...


ετρεχα και Grid  FightAIDS Γενικά για την ιδεα μιλάω

----------


## aria

> καλως την κουκλα
> Εγω ακομη δεν εχω Ιντρνετ γ' αυτο εχω κανει Limit up παραγωγής


Καλημέρα σε όλους...

Χαθήκαμε γιατρούλη  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Συντοπίτη:  :Clap: 

 :Respekt: 

 :Worthy:

----------


## erateinos

@Δημήτρη μπράβο  :Worthy:   :Respekt: 
και εκατομμυριούχος σύντομα   :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		πολύ έχετε σοβαρέψει τώρα τελευταία  :Whistle: 
άντε να σας επαναφέρω στην τάξη    :Whip: 
 η νέα μου υπογραφή σας αρέσει ?  :Thinking: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

βλέπω ο @Νικαετός ξανέβαλε μπρός, πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουνα να τον φάω  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> η νέα μου υπογραφή σας αρέσει ?


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## aria

> η νέα μου υπογραφή σας αρέσει ?


Αιρετικότατη τη βρίσκω  :Razz: 

Την υιοθετώ πάραυτα (μη φωνάζετε, έχω ήδη πάρει τα δικαιώματα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## mortiana

να 'μαι κι εγω!!!!!
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## Νικαετός

Kαλώς την και επίσημα... (γιατρέ για εξήγησέ της, γιατί πρέπει να πάει σε τετραπύρηνο το συντομότερο  :ROFL: ).

----------


## mortiana

αααααααααααααχ μην ξύνεις πληγές
πριν από μια ωδομάδα αναβάθμισα το pc του αδελφού μου με τετραπύρηνο
βρήκε βλέπεις λεφτά νωρίτερα από εμένα

----------


## Νικαετός

> αααααααααααααχ μην ξύνεις πληγές
> πριν από μια ωδομάδα αναβάθμισα το pc του αδελφού μου με τετραπύρηνο
> βρήκε βλέπεις λεφτά νωρίτερα από εμένα


LOL, ο αδελφός σου έχει ήδη αργήσει να γίνει μέλος στην ομάδα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: ...

Μπορείς μάλιστα να τον ψήσεις και για τα κέρδη που θα έχει με linux  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mortiana

βρε παιδιά γιατί δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσ το java chat?

----------


## mortiana

ggggggrrrrrrrrr
αυτός όμως δεν έχει σύνδεση
χαχα!!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Kαι να το χρησιμοποιήσεις, μάλλον δεν θα βρεις κανέναν εκεί... άλλωστε θα δεις πως εδώ τα ποστ, είναι καλύτερα (και γρηγορότερα) από το chat ! Πραγματικά όμως, δεν γνωρίζω γιατί και σε μένα δεν δουλεύει, αλλά λόγω linux 64 bit, δεν δουλεύει τίποτε με Java... :Sad:

----------


## mortiana

κατάλαβα
πάντως βλέπω όλοι βραδυνοί χτυπάμε βάρδυες!! :Wall:

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμ και να σκεφτείς πως μερικοί από εμάς, έχουμε εγερτήριο στις 6 ... Καλό βράδυ από εμένα λοιπόν LOL !!

----------


## aria

> κατάλαβα
> πάντως βλέπω όλοι βραδυνοί χτυπάμε βάρδυες!!


Μα... μόλις αρχίσαμε!  :Cool:   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## mortiana

> Χμμ και να σκεφτείς πως μερικοί από εμάς, έχουμε εγερτήριο στις 6 ... Καλό βράδυ από εμένα λοιπόν LOL !!


 
καλόν ύπνο
οι υπόλοιποι θα κάνουμε και υπερωρία !!!!
 :Closed topic:

----------


## mpapad

:Sorry:  :Sorry: 
Εχασα την πρώτη μου πρωτείνη!!!
 :Sorry:  :Sorry: 



```
[22:03:08] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99 percent)
[22:14:34] - Checksums don't match (work/wudata_06.arc)
[22:14:35] Premature end of file when checksumming (1857072 bytes left)
[22:14:35] - Could not calculate checksum (work/wudata_06.arc)
[22:14:36] Checksum not what expected.
[22:14:36] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.sas
[22:14:36] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.goe
[22:14:36] Warning:  check for stray files
[22:14:36] 
[22:14:36] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[22:14:36] 
[22:14:36] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[01:05:40] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
[01:05:40] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
[01:05:40] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[01:08:00] - Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (6): Core returned invalid code
[01:08:00] Trying to send all finished work units
[01:08:00] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[01:08:00] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:08:00] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:08:00] - Will indicate memory of 2047 MB
[01:08:00] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:08:00] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[01:08:01] Posted data.
```

Απο ότι είδα έχει σβήσει και τα αρχεία παρότι γράφει οτι δεν τα έσβησε... αρα δεν μπορώ να σώσω την κατάσταση ετσι?

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν πειράζει, συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.  :Wink:  Μακάρι να είναι και η τελευταία.

----------


## Iannis

> να 'μαι κι εγω!!!!!
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!


Καλως την κοπελια
καλα ψησιματα




> Kαι να το χρησιμοποιήσεις, μάλλον δεν θα βρεις κανέναν εκεί... άλλωστε θα δεις πως εδώ τα ποστ, είναι καλύτερα (και γρηγορότερα) από το chat ! Πραγματικά όμως, δεν γνωρίζω γιατί και σε μένα δεν δουλεύει, αλλά λόγω linux 64 bit, δεν δουλεύει τίποτε με Java...


εεε σε εμενα το speedtest της forthnet που ειναι java μια χαρα δουλευει στο Sabayon 3.3

----------


## tolism30

> να 'μαι κι εγω!!!!!
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!


Καλημέρα γειτόνισσα. Καλά ψησίματα  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

Γιατρέ, συγγνώμη που δεν έχω πόντους τις τελευταίες μέρες ( :Razz: ), αλλά έχω πάρει κάτι πρωτεΐνες-γομάρια, έχω χάσει 2 και δεν μπορώ να διπλώσω το πρωί και το μεσημέρι λόγω δουλειάς.

Θα επανορθώσω μόλις κάνω τις πολυπόθητες αγορές.

----------


## erateinos

> Γιατρέ, συγγνώμη που δεν έχω πόντους τις τελευταίες μέρες (), αλλά έχω πάρει κάτι πρωτεΐνες-γομάρια, έχω χάσει 2 και δεν μπορώ να διπλώσω το πρωί και το μεσημέρι λόγω δουλειάς.
> 
> Θα επανορθώσω μόλις κάνω τις πολυπόθητες αγορές.


αν δίπλωνες με την συχνότητα που γράφεις  :Wink: 
 θα ήσουνα πρώτος στην ημερησία παραγωγή  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> αν δίπλωνες με την συχνότητα που γράφεις 
>  θα ήσουνα πρώτος στην ημερησία παραγωγή



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Θα επανορθώσω μόλις κάνω τις πολυπόθητες αγορές.


Α, ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι...  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> αν δίπλωνες με την συχνότητα που γράφεις 
>  θα ήσουνα πρώτος την ημερησία παραγωγή


Ο υπολογιστής με τον οποίο γράφω το πρωί και το μεσημέρι δεν είναι ο δικός μου και δυστυχώς δε μου δίνεται η άδεια να διπλώσω. :Sad: 

Λες να δοκιμάσω να διπλώσω με τα δάχτυλά μου; :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> αν δίπλωνες με την συχνότητα που γράφεις 
>  θα ήσουνα πρώτος στην ημερησία παραγωγή


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ a_gamer : μην τους ακους, γραφε οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις, παντου! 
(με αυτον τον τροπο θα φαινεται περισσοτερο και το νεο σου αβαταρ...!!! :Respekt:  :Worthy: )
 :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> @ a_gamer : μην τους ακους, γραφε οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις, παντου! 
> (με αυτον τον τροπο θα φαινεται περισσοτερο και το νεο σου αβαταρ...!!!)


What a fanboy!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 

YΓ.: Phenom δε νομίζω να πάρω αν έχει δίκιο η Wikipedia πως θα έχει 2 ΜΒ L2 cache, αλλά σίγουρα θα δούμε price drop ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολο να πάρω τον Ε6750...

----------


## vagskarm

> Λες να δοκιμάσω να διπλώσω με τα δάχτυλά μου;


Αν θες, το απόγευμα έχω κάτι σεντόνια για δίπλωμα  :Laughing: 

BTW ωραίο αβατάρ, και κομψό και τεχνολογικά προηγμένο  :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

Και σε εμάς έπεσαν βαριές αλλά σιγά σιγά διπλώνουμε. Σε 3 ώρες σπάμε και το φράγμα των 8000. (Τι κάθομαί και λέω άλλοι διπλώνουν το milestone μας σε μία μέρα).

----------


## vagskarm

> YΓ.: Phenom δε νομίζω να πάρω αν έχει δίκιο η Wikipedia πως θα έχει 2 ΜΒ L2 cache, αλλά σίγουρα θα δούμε price drop ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολο να πάρω τον Ε6750...


Στραβά διάβαζα ? Νομίζω ότι θα έχει 4Χ51 L2 και L3 shared άλλα 2 ΜΒ.

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν θες, το απόγευμα έχω κάτι σεντόνια για δίπλωμα


 :One thumb up: (Χρεώνω 100 ευρώ/σεντόνι :ROFL: )




> BTW ωραίο αβατάρ, και κομψό και τεχνολογικά προηγμένο


Ναι, ευτυχώς το βγάζουν σε μαύρο. :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Στραβά διάβαζα ? Νομίζω ότι θα έχει 4Χ51 L2 και L3 shared άλλα 2 ΜΒ.


Ναι, 4Χ512 (συνολικά 2 ΜΒ) L2.

Αλλά και μαζί με την L3 παραμένει λιγότερη από τους Q6600 κ.λπ. της Intel και αυτό κάνει διαφορά σε μερικές π......ες SMP πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## vagskarm

> Και σε εμάς έπεσαν βαριές αλλά σιγά σιγά διπλώνουμε. Σε 3 ώρες σπάμε και το φράγμα των 8000. (Τι κάθομαί και λέω άλλοι διπλώνουν το milestone μας σε μία μέρα).


 
Ωωωωωπ. Είπαμε, για πλάκα, τρέχουμε για τους πόντους, αλλά αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι η συμμετοχή. Αρα αυτό που έβαλες στην παρένθεση να μην το ξαναδώ.  :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

> Ωωωωωπ. Είπαμε, για πλάκα, τρέχουμε για τους πόντους, αλλά αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι η συμμετοχή. Αρα αυτό που έβαλες στην παρένθεση να μην το ξαναδώ.


Το ξέρω πλακίτσα έκανα. Σίγουρα και μετράει η συμμετοχή. Δεν θα ξαναδείτε παρένθεση.
Keep Folding. Τελικά πότε θα σπάσουμε τις 150.000 ανά ημέρα; (Σήμερα, άυριο; )

----------


## erateinos

> Keep Folding. Τελικά πότε θα σπάσουμε τις 150.000 ανά ημέρα; (Σήμερα, άυριο; )


σε μερικούς μήνες  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Ε, όχι και μήνες... μέρες λέω εγώ...

Να μας πει ο γιατρός που είναι καλός στο στοίχημα...  :Laughing:

----------


## tolism30

Ναi και εγώ ενστερνίζομαι την άποψη της aria. (Μα γιατί τόσο απαισιοδοξία erateine?)

----------


## vagskarm

> Ε, όχι και μήνες... μέρες λέω εγώ...
> 
> Να μας πει ο γιατρός που είναι καλός στο στοίχημα...


Ας τον αφήσουμε να φτιάξει κανένα μηχάνημα γιατί μάλλον έχει προβλήματα, αν κρίνω από την πτώση της παραγωγής του.

----------


## aria

> Ας τον αφήσουμε να φτιάξει κανένα μηχάνημα γιατί μάλλον έχει προβλήματα, αν κρίνω από την πτώση της παραγωγής του.


Μηχανήματα έχει... ίντερνετ δεν έχει!  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

> Μηχανήματα έχει... ίντερνετ δεν έχει!


 
Δικαιολογίες, εγώ στην αρχή που δεν είχα adsl, είχα το καλώδιο παραμάσχαλα και κάθε μηχάνημα που τέλειωνε wu συνδεόταν με dial-up, έστελνε, έπαιρνε νέο wu και πάλι μόνο του με τα κεφτεδάκια του.  :Razz:

----------


## tolism30

> Μηχανήματα έχει... ίντερνετ δεν έχει!


Και μόλις βάλει θα ακολουθήσει μία έκρηξη σε παραγωγή ανά ημέρα. (Αφενός λόγω 3 C2Quad, αφετέρου θα τισ στείλει όλες μαζί αυτές που έχει διπλωσει γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά μιλούσε για κάποια sticks κλπ)

----------


## A_gamer

@aria: Αυτό είναι clopyright! Θα το καταγγείλω στον Μάρκο αμέσως!

----------


## aria

> @aria: Αυτό είναι clopyright! Θα το καταγγείλω στον Μάρκο αμέσως!





> Αιρετικότατη τη βρίσκω 
> 
> Την υιοθετώ πάραυτα (μη φωνάζετε, έχω ήδη πάρει τα δικαιώματα )


123456

----------


## erateinos

> @aria: Αυτό είναι clopyright! Θα το καταγγείλω στον Μάρκο αμέσως!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
τις έχω παραχωρήσει τα περιουσιακά δικαιώματα  :Smile: 
(για τα πνευματικά το διαπραγματευόμαστε ακόμα   :Razz: )
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 

@Τόλη δεν είμαι απαισιόδοξος, απλά αύξηση 50% στην ημερήσια παραγωγή της ομάδας μεσα σε λίγες μέρες ? Μακάρι  :One thumb up: 

@Βαγγέλη δεν είναι μόνο ο γιατρός με πρόβλημα είμαι και εγώ   :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ, συγγνώμη που δεν έχω πόντους τις τελευταίες μέρες (), αλλά έχω πάρει κάτι πρωτεΐνες-γομάρια, έχω χάσει 2 και δεν μπορώ να διπλώσω το πρωί και το μεσημέρι λόγω δουλειάς.
> 
> Θα επανορθώσω μόλις κάνω τις πολυπόθητες αγορές.


Αν περιμαινεις Phenom AMD καλα 2009  :Whistle: 




> αν δίπλωνες με την συχνότητα που γράφεις 
>  θα ήσουνα πρώτος στην ημερησία παραγωγή


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 




> Ας τον αφήσουμε να φτιάξει κανένα μηχάνημα γιατί μάλλον έχει προβλήματα, αν κρίνω από την πτώση της παραγωγής του.


σωστός  :One thumb up:  




> Δικαιολογίες, εγώ στην αρχή που δεν είχα adsl, είχα το καλώδιο παραμάσχαλα και κάθε μηχάνημα που τέλειωνε wu συνδεόταν με dial-up, έστελνε, έπαιρνε νέο wu και πάλι μόνο του με τα κεφτεδάκια του.


Ξεχασε το
 Η μεγιστη βαβουρα να κουβαλαω στικακια σε 4 PC απο τη δουλια στο σπιτι
Σημερα λογικά θα εχω Ιντερνετ Θα δουμε

150 χιλιαρικάκια τα εχουμε χαλαρα Οταν φουλαρει και ο Νικ ουυυυ
Πριν το τέλος Σεπτεμβρη . :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


*Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το μέλος Iannis : 29-08-07 στις 13:36. Αιτία: : αλλαγη φυλου* 



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
δάσκαλε είσαι απίστευτος  :One thumb up: 
 :Respekt: 



*εδώ είναι η καλύτερη ομάδα  σε forum που συμμετέχω τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια !!!!* 
 :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> *Τελευταία επεξεργασία από το μέλος Iannis : 29-08-07 στις 13:36. Αιτία: : αλλαγη φυλου* 
> 
> 
> 
>       
> δάσκαλε είσαι απίστευτος 
> ...


Μπορεί να είπε "σωστή" στον vagskarm ή "η Νικαετός".

Αλλά και πάλι... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν περιμαινεις Phenom AMD καλα 2009


Καλό μήνα εννοείς... :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> *εδώ είναι η καλύτερη ομάδα  σε forum που συμμετέχω τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια !!!!*


Έχεις βάλει κι εσύ το λιθαράκι σου αιρετικούλη μου...  :Smile: 

Πολύ καιρό είχα να συναντήσω ανθρώπους με τόσο εύστοχο χιούμορ  :Respekt:   :Worthy: 

Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχουμε φτιάξει μια τέτοια παρέα εδώ, αξίζει την όλη προσπάθεια του φόλδινγ πέρα όλων των άλλων...  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Έχεις βάλει κι εσύ το λιθαράκι σου αιρετικούλη μου... 
> 
> Πολύ καιρό είχα να συναντήσω ανθρώπους με τόσο εύστοχο χιούμορ  
> 
> Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχουμε φτιάξει μια τέτοια παρέα εδώ, αξίζει την όλη προσπάθεια του φόλδινγ πέρα όλων των άλλων...




Off Topic


		με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω  :Embarassed: 


σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Smile:  


Off Topic


		δεν θα σου ζητήσω τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για το fah U  :Razz: 


η παρέα, ομάδα  είναι πολύ καλή  :Respekt: 


Off Topic


		 Αριάδνη πήρα τον opteron πίσω, σε 2,5 χρόνια θα σε φτάσω  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω 
> 
> 
> σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  
> 
> 
> ...


Σου πάει το κόκκινο... :Razz: 

Μπα, πιο γρήγορα θα με φτάσεις γιατί κάνω εργασίες αυτές τις μέρες με την κάμερα και το πισί και η win smp είναι off...  Μάλλον σε 1,5 χρόνο το βλέπω!  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Δωστε μου λινκ για μέτρηση της ταχύτητας γιατι το speedtest της Forthnet δεν δουλευει με τον ΟΤΕ

Αιρετικους  Λινκ only plz

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Δωστε μου λινκ για μέτρηση της ταχύτητας γιατι το speedtest της Forthnet δεν δουλευει με τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Αιρετικους  Λινκ only plz


http://www.speedtest.net/






να πας σε άλλο νήμα για αυτό που ζητάς   :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> Δωστε μου λινκ για μέτρηση της ταχύτητας γιατι το speedtest της Forthnet δεν δουλευει με τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Αιρετικους  Λινκ only plz


sorry!! :Embarassed:  παντως στα linux το speedtest της forthnet με πεταει στα win δουλευει κανονικα :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> sorry!! παντως στα linux το speedtest της forthnet με πεταει στα win δουλευει κανονικα



ετσι ειναι δεν δουλευει σε ολους λογω java

ε ας παμε να κατεβάσουμε και καμια SMP  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## gkats2002

Βλέπω πως επιστρέψατε στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς posting, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε σήμερα.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Μπα, δεν έχουμε φορτσάρει ακόμη...

----------


## A_gamer

> Βλέπω πως επιστρέψατε στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς posting, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε σήμερα.





> Μπα, δεν έχουμε φορτσάρει ακόμη...


Και να σκεφτείτε πως ακόμη έχουμε μόνο 500-600 online χρήστες.

----------


## aria

Έχουμε όμως τον A_gamer που κάνει για 10!  :Worthy:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

> Έχουμε όμως τον A_gamer που κάνει για 10!


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

ΥΓ.: Άργησα ( :Razz: ) λίγο να απαντήσω επειδή είχα εμπλακεί σε έναν flame war. :Redface:

----------


## erateinos

> ΥΓ.: Άργησα () λίγο να απαντήσω επειδή είχα εμπλακεί σε έναν flame war.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
άσε αυτές τις φτηνές δικαιολογίες και παραδέξου ότι  έχεις χάσει την φόρμα σου  :Razz:   :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## mortiana

καλημέρα σε όλους
ξανά δουλειά

----------


## erateinos

> edit: ομολογώ ότι η είσοδος του Γιατρού και του alexopth69 στην ομάδα έδωσε σημαντική ώθηση, έκαναν την φετινή χρονιά, ωρόσημο για την ομάδα μας. Thanks


άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων  :Respekt: 




> Κάθε μέρα και νέο ρεκόρ. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την ομάδα  Keep folding. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον γιατρό μας. Η είσοδός του στην ομάδα, ο ενθουσιάσμός του και η "κουζουλάδα" του, έχει δώσει μεγάλη ώθηση σε όλους μας. 
> 
> Φυσικά άξια συγχαρητηρίων είναι όλα τα μέλη, παλιά και νέα, αλλά πιστεύω πως η όρεξη του Γιάννη έχει δώσει μεγάλη ώθηση πρώτα από όλα στο κέφι μας και κατ' επέκταση στην ομάδα. 
> 
> Γιατρέ :



είναι το κέφι και η όρεξη της ομάδας 


Off Topic


		μια και είναι η μέρα των ευχαριστήριων  :Wink: 
 να ευχαριστήσω τον δάσκαλο μου Γιάννη,  :One thumb up:  
τον σύμβουλο μου στην τεχνική υποστήριξη alexopth69,  :One thumb up: 
και όλους εσάς που με ανέχεστε  :Razz:   :Smile: 



και η σύνθεση στην (μικτή) ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα  μας 

*Spoiler:*




			πρόεδρος: Νεκτάριος, αντιπρόεδρος:  EvilHawk, 
προπονητές: EvilHawk, Iannis, alexopth69
γιατρος ομαδας: Iannis 
γραφείο τύπου: aria   

και τώρα στην χρυσή ομάδα 36673
*επιθετικοί* : paradisegr, alexopth69, dimitris_thass, anon_at_adslgr, nikoseagle, gkats2002.pcw, 2waste, utumno, efialtis, vagskarm,  Ariadne, EvilHawk, mkpk, Iannis
*στην μεσαία γραμμή παίζουν* :Alex_Oz, MythosX, PatriN, CARAMELA, k_koulos, RDaniel, mpapad
*αμυντικοί* : NetTraptor,  euri, panos72, greggy_gr, hedgehog[GR], dipa57, Hwoarang, pinknick, Persival, Vassilis_Perantzakis, panoaoua,  Hengeo, civil, Tolis-Sofia
*τερματοφύλακες* : kadronarxis, sdikr, nologo, harris, xaros


Off Topic


		συγνώμη για τις τυχών παραλήψεις η ομάδα έχει και πολλές ελπιδοφόρες μεταγραφές

----------


## BlindG

....βρείτε μου εναν 939Χ2 να του βάλω μια ΕΣΕΜΠΙ κονσόλα σε 64μπιτη Καπέλω  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> ....βρείτε μου εναν 939Χ2 να του βάλω μια ΕΣΕΜΠΙ κονσόλα σε 64μπιτη Καπέλω


http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559925  :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ.: @erateinos: Θα αγωνιστώ σκληρά ώστε να αναδειχθώ στις ακαδημίες και να πάρω την πολυπόθητη θέση στο κέντρο.  :Smile: 
ΥΓ.2: Ξέχασες τον μεσοεπιθετικό-φωτογράφο της ομάδας! Αίσχος! Και τον άλλο φωτογράφο, που δεν είναι μόνο αναπλ. τερματοφύλακας.

----------


## aria

> ....βρείτε μου εναν 939Χ2 να του βάλω μια ΕΣΕΜΠΙ κονσόλα σε 64μπιτη Καπέλω


Μπα, μπα, ξύπνησαν και τα μετόσπισθεν;;  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

ρε να πάρω μεταγραφή για υπεύθυνος καντίνας; κουράστικα στο κέντρο που με βάλατε!!

----------


## erateinos

βρε καλώς τον τυφλούλη  :Smile:  




> ΥΓ.: @erateinos: Θα αγωνιστώ σκληρά ώστε να αναδειχθώ στις ακαδημίες και να πάρω την πολυπόθητη θέση στο κέντρο. 
> ΥΓ.2: Ξέχασες τον μεσοεπιθετικό-φωτογράφο της ομάδας! Αίσχος!


απάντηση:
Υ.Γ. 1 μην τα λες σε μένα  :What..?:  στον πρόεδρο και στους παράγοντες να τα πεις  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Υ.Γ. 2 δεν τον ξέχασα  :No no:  (που να τρέχεις με αυτή την ζέστη  :Razz:   :Laughing: )
τραβάω καμία φωτογραφία που και που την ομάδα  :Whistle: 


Off Topic


		  είμαι έξω από τις γραμμές (τσιγαράκι , καφεδάκι)  :Twisted Evil: 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 

@k_koulos συμφωνώ  :Smile:  βαλε καμία μπύρα να παγώνει  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> ρε να πάρω μεταγραφή για υπεύθυνος καντίνας; κουράστικα στο κέντρο που με βάλατε!!


Υπάρχει και ο πάγκος.  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

αιρετικέ με έχεις βάλει επιθετικό, αλλά η κοιλίτσα που έχω κάνει (καμπύλη ευημερίας στα μαθηματικά) δεν συμφωνεί, μάλλον για κερκίδα με πατατάκια και κοκακόλα με βλέπω - φυσικά αγκαλιά με τον πιτσιρικά να φωνάζουμε συνθήματα "που είναι η πρωτεϊνη - οεο που είναι η πρωτεϊνη - που είναι η πρωτεϊϊϊϊϊνη"

----------


## aria

Καλά εγώ *και* παίζω επιθετική *και* έχω το γραφείο τύπου;;; 

Μην ξεχνάς και τον ρουχισμό της ομάδας που επίσης έχω αναλάβει... 

Ουφ, κουράστηκα η διπλώστρα!  :Sad:

----------


## A_gamer

> αιρετικέ με έχεις βάλει επιθετικό, αλλά η κοιλίτσα που έχω κάνει (καμπύλη ευημερίας στα μαθηματικά) δεν συμφωνεί, μάλλον για κερκίδα με πατατάκια και κοκακόλα με βλέπω - φυσικά αγκαλιά με τον πιτσιρικά να φωνάζουμε συνθήματα "που είναι η πρωτεϊνη - οεο που είναι η πρωτεϊνη - που είναι η πρωτεϊϊϊϊϊνη"


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=971

----------


## vagskarm

> Καλά εγώ *και* παίζω επιθετική *και* έχω το γραφείο τύπου;;; 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς και τον ρουχισμό της ομάδας που επίσης έχω αναλάβει... 
> 
> Ουφ, κουράστηκα η διπλώστρα!


 
η μαμά του λόχου  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλά εγώ *και* παίζω επιθετική *και* έχω το γραφείο τύπου;;; 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς και τον ρουχισμό της ομάδας που επίσης έχω αναλάβει... 
> 
> Ουφ, κουράστηκα η διπλώστρα!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=974  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=974


A_gamer μας κουράζεις, το λινκ του λινκ ώ λινκ, έλεος, γέμισα παράθυρα και κάνει ρεύμα  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> η μαμά του λόχου


και θεια  :Whistle:  
 :Razz:   :Smile: 


Off Topic


		και από την κερκίδα μπαίνει  το Gooooooal   :Clap: 






> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=974


εσένα θα κάνω πρόταση να σε κλειδώσουν στις τουαλέτες για 2-3 αγωνιστικές   :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> εσένα θα κάνω πρόταση να σε κλειδώσουν στις τουαλέτες για 2-3 αγωνιστικές


Δεν του δίνεις το γραφείο τύπου καλύτερα (και μετά κλείδωσέ τον κιόλας  :Twisted Evil: )

Με τόσο τρόλινγκ-σπάμμινγκ-μπλα-μπλα (ενίοτε και ανούσιο  :Whistle: ) του ταιριάζει γάντι!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

Σας ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
Τελειώνει το καλοκαιράκι, οπότε μάλλον θα αρχίσω κι'εγώ σιγά σιγά  :Razz: 

A_gamer: Όλο λόγια είναι εκεί  :Whistling:  Για παρ'τους τηλέφωνο να σου πουν αν τον έχουν  :Whistling:

----------


## A_gamer

@aria, erateinos: F@H you too, guys!  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

ωραία αφού συμφωνήτε την καντίνα την κανώ εστιατόριο με θέα στον αγωνιστικό χώρο, σας περιμένω....  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

εεεεεεεεεεεε

παλι το ξεσκίσατε το thread

όλα τα ποστ στη Χαλαρή 

Τωρα που θα σκάσει μυτη ο Ιέραξ με τον βουρδουλα να δω τι θα κάνετε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		Θα χρειασθώ βοήθεια για Linux απο Vware για το PC της καλής μου
MH μου πει κανεις για Win SMP,,τον εφαγα

----------


## A_gamer

> Σας ευχαριστώ 
> Τελειώνει το καλοκαιράκι, οπότε μάλλον θα αρχίσω κι'εγώ σιγά σιγά 
> 
> A_gamer: Όλο λόγια είναι εκεί  Για παρ'τους τηλέφωνο να σου πουν αν τον έχουν


Δηλαδή το έχεις ήδη δοκιμάσει;

Για ρώτα και στο "Ζήτηση" των αγγελιών να δούμε. Απ' όλα έχει το www.adslgr.com.  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> @aria, erateinos: F@H you too, guys!


αυτό το στιλ  έστω και για πλάκα δεν μου αρέσει

----------


## aria

> αυτό το στιλ  έστω και για πλάκα δεν μου αρέσει


Έλα μωρέ, εντάξει, κι εμάς το ζητάει ο οργανισμός μας μου φαίνεται...  :Whistle: 

Τον σώζει το σμάιλυ στο τέλος  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Στην Πυρά στην πυρά   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

> Στην Πυρά στην πυρά


Ποιος απ' όλους;;  :Whistle:   :Innocent: 

*Νικαετέ* 
*Spoiler:*




			επειγόντως βάλε το χέρι σου να πάει όλο αυτό το τσουβάλι μηνυμάτων στη Χαλαρή πριν μας κράξουνε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A_gamer

Ώστε έτσι, ε;  :Whip: 
Είστε τυχεροί που είχα μία ατάκα να πω. :Twisted Evil: 

Αλλιώς θα το είχα γυρίσει στο Tυφλός-like style (καταιγισμός smilies).  :Twisted Evil:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Ποιος απ' όλους;;  
> 
> *Νικαετέ* 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			επειγόντως βάλε το χέρι σου να πάει όλο αυτό το τσουβάλι μηνυμάτων στη Χαλαρή πριν μας κράξουνε




Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			ένα τσουβάλι μηνύματα υπερβολική και εσύ, ούτε 50 δεν είναι τα  :Offtopic: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Στην Πυρά στην πυρά


Ναι αφου του παρουμε το PC  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Ναι αφου του παρουμε το PC


αυτό νομίζω είναι το χειρότερο που μπορούμε να του κάνουμε γιατρέ  :Twisted Evil: 
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 


Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			 Α_gamer για το καλό σου θα το κάνουμε,  :Innocent: 
 θέλεις λίγο αποτοξίνωση  :Razz:  :Razz: 





 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι αφου του παρουμε το PC


Εννοείς να μου αγοράσεις το PC που ήθελα, ε;  :Whistle: 

Κάν' το με τετραπύρηνο και υδρόψυξη σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

> Εννοείς να μου αγοράσεις το PC που ήθελα, ε; 
> 
> Κάν' το με τετραπύρηνο και υδρόψυξη σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα.


Αν μείνεις μία εβδομάδα χωρίς κανένα ποστ πουθενά, εμείς θα κάνουμε έρανο και θα σου το πάρουμε το πισί!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν μείνεις μία εβδομάδα χωρίς κανένα ποστ πουθενά, εμείς θα κάνουμε έρανο και θα σου το πάρουμε το πισί!


Μα αφού προσφέρθηκε ο γιατρός!  :Razz:

----------


## aria

I rest my case... Τα νεύρα μου είναι κρόσια  :Sad:   :Drunk:  :Smoker:  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

> Μα αφού προσφέρθηκε ο γιατρός!




Off Topic


		Υπομονή εως την Κυριακή
	


έσκασε μύτη οδηγός για ξανθιές που λεει και η Caramela
για Sabayon Linux + Folding


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126161

----------


## erateinos

> έσκασε μύτη οδηγός για ξανθιές που λεει και η Caramela
> για Sabayon Linux + Folding
> 
> 
> Sabayon Linux και Folding tips


και πάλι μπράβο δάσκαλε  :Worthy: 
 :Respekt: 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			 να χρησιμοποιείς  το "εισάγετε link"  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλησπερες  :Smile: 
(και χαλαρο και οφτοπικ) :Shifty:

----------


## mpapad

> Αν μείνεις μία εβδομάδα χωρίς κανένα ποστ πουθενά, εμείς θα κάνουμε έρανο και θα σου το πάρουμε το πισί!


Καλα μην νομίζεις οτι θα ξοδευτούμε κιόλας....

Εναν 486/100!!!!!!

----------


## erateinos

> Καλα μην νομίζεις οτι θα ξοδευτούμε κιόλας....
> 
> Εναν 486/100!!!!!!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
είσαι και σπάταλος 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

win smp με 64bit XP 
κανειςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς??????

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλα μην νομίζεις οτι θα ξοδευτούμε κιόλας....
> 
> Εναν *486/100!!!!!!*


 :No no:

----------


## aria

> 


Α τώρα με απογοήτευσες...

Δεν ντρέπεσαι ΕΣΥ of all people να χρησιμοποιείς το imageshack και όχι το adslgr;;;  :Whip:   :Whip: 

Δεν το περίμενα αυτό από σένα...  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> 



Γιατι δεν κοβεις απο mobo
Παρε την απλη οχι dedluxe 135 και βαλτα στη Ram
4-4-4-10 στα 2.1 ~ 2.3V με  τσιπάκια της micron D9GMH.
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=924253
Seasonic S12 600W δεν έχουν καλύτερο efficiency

----------


## aria

> win smp με 64bit XP 
> κανειςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς??????


Γιάννη το εγκατέστησες και έχεις προβλήματα ή απλώς θέλεις μια γνώμη;;

Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις; Δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο... αν θέλεις μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εγώ στον ιντελίνο που έχει win64 και σου λέω... αύριο όμως

----------


## erateinos

> αν θέλεις μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εγώ στον ιντελίνο που έχει win64 και σου λέω... αύριο όμως


να κορίτσι να μάλαμα  :Smile:  
εθελόντρια  :One thumb up: 
aria σκέφτομαι να καθαρίσω το σπίτι, μπας και είναι ο δρόμος από εδώ ?  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> να κορίτσι να μάλαμα  
> εθελόντρια 
> aria σκέφτομαι να καθαρίσω το σπίτι, μπας και είναι ο δρόμος από εδώ ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μπα σε καλό σου... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Δε θα'μαστε καλά... Για ποια με πέρασες;; Ποιος σου είπε ότι το δικό μου το καθαρίζω εγώ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A_gamer

> Γιατι δεν κοβεις απο mobo
> Παρε την απλη οχι dedluxe 135 και βαλτα στη Ram
> 4-4-4-10 στα 2.1 ~ 2.3V με  τσιπάκια της micron D9GMH.
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=924253
> Seasonic S12 600W δεν έχουν καλύτερο efficiency


Έβαλα κάτι παραπάνω έτσι για την πλάκα αφού -υποτίθεται- δε θα πλήρωνα εγώ.

Για την IP35 Pro της Αbit τι γνώμη έχεις;

----------


## mpapad

> Έβαλα κάτι παραπάνω έτσι για την πλάκα αφού -υποτίθεται- δε θα πλήρωνα εγώ.
> 
> Για την IP35 Pro της Αbit τι γνώμη έχεις;


Παρα πολύ παλιά είχα καλή γνώμη, αλλά πλέον νομίζω οτι έχει μείνει πίσω σε σχέση με ASUS και Gigabyte.

----------


## A_gamer

> Παρα πολύ παλιά είχα καλή γνώμη, αλλά πλέον νομίζω οτι έχει μείνει πίσω σε σχέση με ASUS και Gigabyte.


Δηλαδή πιο καλά Ρ5Κ;

----------


## mpapad

Και μιας και το πιάσαμε το θέμα για τα pc...

θέλω να πάρω έναν 4πύρηνο ακόμα για να φολντάρει αλλά να μην μου πάει ακριβά.
( Να του κάνουμε και ένα σχετικό O/C βέβαια... )

Για πείτε καμιά ιδέα για μητρική, μνήμες και ψύκτρα...

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			θα το χαλάσετε και αυτό το νήμα,
 θα το κάνετε τεχνολογικό  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

Ψύκτρα: http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617
 :Closed topic: 

Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο είναι αθόρυβη. Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## harris

> Ψύκτρα: http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617


Κάτι παρόμοιο φοράει και το Audi A3 2.0 TFSI

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ψύκτρα: http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=922617
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο είναι αθόρυβη. Ξέρει κανείς;


Αυτή ακριβώς έχω και εγώ στον quad...Εντελώς αθόρυβη, αλλά αν το κουτί σου είναι λεπτό...την έκατσες. Εμένα στο stacker και έκανα πατέντα στο πλαϊνό για να χωρέσει. Πάντως είναι τέλεια... :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Τωρα το μαστορεύω
Η ψυχτρα δεν εχει δευτερο  σετ κλιπ για στήριξη ανεμιστήρα οποτε επιστρατεύτηκε ενα δεματικό.
Το φανακι στο SB ειναι απο αλλου
Βγήκαν ολες οι ψύκτρες απο το mobo απομακρύνθηκε η εργοστασιακή τσιχλα και μπήκε Artic Ceramique


1-Thermalright Cooler Ultra 120
2- Extreme 800αρες μνήμες απο την TeamGroup με timmings 4-4-4-10 στα 2.1 ~ 2.3V!
3- ASUS P5K
4- 2 alphacool της πλάκας 12cm σε pull-push
5- Quad 6600

----------


## harris

> Τωρα το μαστορεύω
> Η ψυχτρα δεν εχει δευτερο  σετ κλιπ για στήριξη ανεμιστήρα οποτε επιστρατεύτηκε ενα δερματικό.
> Το φανακι στο SB ειναι απο αλλου
> Βγήκαν ολες οι ψύκτρες απο το mobo απομακρύνθηκε η εργοστασιακή τσιχλα και μπήκε Artic Ceramique
> 
> 
> 1-Thermalright Cooler Ultra 120
> 2- Extreme 800αρες μνήμες απο την TeamGroup με timmings 4-4-4-10 στα 2.1 ~ 2.3V!
> 3- ASUS P5K
> 4- 2 alphacool της πλακας 12cm


Θα πετάξεις πύραυλο στην Ανδρομέδα, έτσι;  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

3:10 τελιωσα 
Αυριο OC σε Win και το σαββατο σαμπαγιονάκι  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile: 

γιατρε εχεις την καλυτερη αεροψυξη για τον επεξεργαστη. :Worthy: 

Αλλα το O/C καλυτερα να το κανεις μεσω bios και οχι μεσω Win (εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα κανεις τις δοκιμες σταθεροτητας στα win)  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Τωρα το μαστορεύω
> Η ψυχτρα δεν εχει δευτερο  σετ κλιπ για στήριξη ανεμιστήρα οποτε επιστρατεύτηκε ενα δερματικό.
> Το φανακι στο SB ειναι απο αλλου
> Βγήκαν ολες οι ψύκτρες απο το mobo απομακρύνθηκε η εργοστασιακή τσιχλα και μπήκε Artic Ceramique


δάσκαλε στο τέλος βάζεις και ιμάντα όπως αυτόν που συγκρατούν τα καλάθια τους οι μεταφορικές ?  :Thinking:  
ή η μητρική είναι πάντα σε οριζόντια θέση ?  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> καλημερες 
> 
> γιατρε εχεις την καλυτερη αεροψυξη για τον επεξεργαστη.
> 
> Αλλα το O/C καλυτερα να το κανεις μεσω bios και οχι μεσω Win (εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα κανεις τις δοκιμες σταθεροτητας στα win)



Ακριβώς.
Σε Λινουξ δεν εχω CPU-Z Everest Orthos :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

τροφοδοτικο?
seasonic?
Ειναι σημαντικο (ειδικα) για τετοιες χρησεις να ειναι οσο γινεται πιο energy efficient.
Το Seasonic s12 80+ ειναι σχεδον 85% πραγμα που σημαινει μολις 15% απωλεια (μεταφραζομενη σε θερμοτητα) κατα την μετατροπη του εναλλασσομενου ρευματος σε συνεχες. :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δάσκαλε στο τέλος βάζεις και ιμάντα όπως αυτόν που συγκρατούν τα καλάθια τους οι μεταφορικές ?  
> ή η μητρική είναι πάντα σε οριζόντια θέση ?


Οχι καθετα θα ειναι αλλα εχει δεθει και με συρματοσχοινο η ψυχτρα

- της μητρικής  Μακρια το IDE καναλι




> τροφοδοτικο?
> seasonic?
> Ειναι σημαντικο (ειδικα) για τετοιες χρησεις να ειναι οσο γινεται πιο energy efficient.
> Το Seasonic s12 80+ ειναι σχεδον 85% πραγμα που σημαινει μολις 15% απωλεια (μεταφραζομενη σε θερμοτητα) κατα την μετατροπη του εναλλασομενου ρευματος σε συνεχες.


S12 550 energy  Seasonic κλασικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

εχει backplate η thermalright 120  :Worthy: .
Και δεν ειναι πολυ πιο βαρια απο τις μεγαλες χαλκινες.
το προβλημα ειναι στο υψος καθως εξεχει καμμια δεκαπενταρια ποντους απο τη μητρικη.

Φανταζομαι ο Iannis εχει προνοησει 
το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι καμπριολε κουτι (καθολου side panel)

----------


## Iannis

> εχει backplate η thermalright 120 .
> Και δεν ειναι πολυ πιο βαρια απο τις μεγαλες χαλκινες.
> το προβλημα ειναι στο υψος καθως εξεχει καμμια δεκαπενταρια ποντους απο τη μητρικη.
> 
> Φανταζομαι ο Iannis εχει προνοησει 
> το καλυτερο για μενα ειναι καμπριολε κουτι (καθολου side panel)


Σ' αυτο το κουτί που δεν ειναι και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο χώρεσε μια χαρά

----------


## mpapad

Καλα... μιλάμε για φοβερή κατασκευή.  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Λιγο μεγάλη η ψύκτα βεβαια αλλα.... θα την αντιγράψω άμεσα!!! 

( Ελπίζω να μην έχει copyright )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mpapad

> S12 550 energy  Seasonic κλασικά


Απο πού??

----------


## erateinos

> Απο πού??


και από εδώ μπορείς να το βρεις   :Wink: 



Off Topic


		και να σας θυμίσω αυτό
 :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και να σας θυμίσω αυτό


Οουουουου σιξχαντρεντσιξτισίξ!!!

----------


## erateinos

για να μην κάνω πάλι το απόδοση ομάδας για τα πανηγύρια όπως εχτές  :Razz: 

συνεχίζω εδώ αυτό που έγραψε ο δάσκαλος για το πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα

 :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  με την ορχήστρα να παίζει     :Rock guitar:  :Rock Band:  

και αν κατάλαβα καλά από 1 έως 100 στην μπάρα να τα πίνουν μόνοι τους  :Drunk:  

*Spoiler:*




			αυτοί και οι πόνοι τους  :Razz:  :Razz: 



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> για να μην κάνω πάλι το απόδοση ομάδας για τα πανηγύρια όπως εχτές


Ψεύτη!

*Spoiler:*




			Μου κλέβεις τη δόξα! Εγώ πρέπει να πάρω credit.*



*Spoiler:*




			*Και το σήμα του "η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη μουσική"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caramela

> για να μην κάνω πάλι το απόδοση ομάδας για τα πανηγύρια όπως εχτές 
> 
> συνεχίζω εδώ αυτό που έγραψε ο δάσκαλος για το πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα
> 
>  με την ορχήστρα να παίζει     
> 
> και αν κατάλαβα καλά από 1 έως 100 στην μπάρα να τα πίνουν μόνοι τους  
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Πίνω και μεθώ
ωχ αμάν μέρα νύχτα τραγουδώ
και το ντέρτι μου
ωχ αμάν στο "διπλωμα" ξεσπώ :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

γενικα μπεκρης
ωχ αμαν
λινουξας και διπλωτης
γιατι ολο λες
ωχ αμαν
τετραπυρινε πως δεν με θες

Τα clockakia σου
ωχ αμάν και τα κορδελάκια σου
με τουμπάρανε
ωχ αμάν και με κογιονάρανε

Πώς μου τα ‘φερες
ωχ αμάν και μου τη κατάφερες
και μου το ‘σκασες
ωχ αμάν με το οχταπύρινο σου το ‘στριψες :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

** erateinos χτυπάει παλαμάκια* 

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

γεια σου Θεσσαλλλονικιά με τα ωραία σου και τα γούστα σου !!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

το μεσημερι τελειωσα μια SMP στο sabayon... :Innocent: 
 :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> το μεσημερι τελειωσα μια SMP στο sabayon...


μπράβο σειρούλα  :One thumb up: 
άξιος ο μισθός σου  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		κάτσε να πιούμε  :Drunk:  και να καμαρώσουμε την caramela

----------


## Iannis

> Πίνω και μεθώ
> οφ αμάν μέρα νύχτα τραγουδώ
> και το ντέρτι μου
> οφ αμάν στο "διπλωμα" ξεσπώ
> 
> γινικα μπεκρης
> ωχ αμαν
> λινουξας και διπλωτης
> γιατι ολο λες
> ...





> το μεσημερι τελειωσα μια SMP στο sabayon...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

αυτη δεν ειναι ομαδε ωρε 
Brazil σκετη

----------


## mpapad

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ατιμε γιατρέ με πήρες στο λαιμό σου......  :One thumb up: 

Τα πήρα και εγώ...


Βέβαια είχα πεί για φθηνό ( μέχρι στιγμής το ποσό είναι στα 650 ) και δεν έχω πάρει ψύκτρα ( τους τελειωσε λέει... αραγε ποιος τις πήρε όλες? ) και τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## vagskarm

Φήμες ότι πλοίο κατευθύνεται προς Ηράκλειο γεμάτο μητρικές, τροφοδοτικά και λοιπό εξοπλισμό υπολογιστών καθώς και air-condition, δεν έχουν ακόμη διασταυρωθεί.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Ατιμε γιατρέ με πήρες στο λαιμό σου...... 
> 
> Τα πήρα και εγώ...
> 
> 
> Βέβαια είχα πεί για φθηνό ( μέχρι στιγμής το ποσό είναι στα 650 ) και δεν έχω πάρει ψύκτρα ( τους τελειωσε λέει... αραγε ποιος τις πήρε όλες? ) και τροφοδοτικό.


δίνω zalman 9500 στο κουτί της (αχρησιμοποίητη) σε τιμη λογικη  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

Off Topic





> δίνω zalman 9500 στο κουτί της (αχρησιμοποίητη) σε τιμη λογικη


Thanks αλλά μου κόλλησε να πάρω το τούβλο (Thermalright Cooler Ultra 120).

----------


## A_gamer

> Φήμες ότι πλοίο κατευθύνεται προς Ηράκλειο γεμάτο μητρικές, τροφοδοτικά και λοιπό εξοπλισμό υπολογιστών καθώς και air-condition, δεν έχουν ακόμη διασταυρωθεί.


 :Laughing:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

με 'γειες!!!  :Clap: 

τροφοδοτικο πηρες seasonic???  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> με 'γειες!!! 
> 
> τροφοδοτικο πηρες seasonic???


 :Laughing:  Άργησες...  :Laughing:

----------


## mpapad

> με 'γειες!!! 
> 
> τροφοδοτικο πηρες seasonic???


Thanks. Οχι, ακόμα δεν πήρα τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Άργησες...


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 
 :Razz: 




> Thanks. Οχι, ακόμα δεν πήρα τροφοδοτικό.


seasonic να παρεις... :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> seasonic να παρεις...


οκ... να πάρω seasonic αλλα τί μοντέλο? Ενα σωρό έχει. 500W? 600W? με αποσπώμενα καλώδια?

----------


## A_gamer

S12 550 Energy+.

----------


## erateinos

post 1743  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

:Razz: 
Κάθε προσπάθεια ανεύρεσης εξαρτημάτων κατέληξε σε αποτυχία.

Είμαι ήδη στη διαδικασία αποτροπής του προαναφερθέντος πλοιαρίου να φτάσει εις Ηράκλειο και την επιστροφή του στον Πειραιά.

----------


## k_koulos

εγώ στην θέση σου θα πήγαινα κρήτη, όλο και κάτι θα περισέψει να βάλεις στη βαλίτσα σου επιστρέφωντας αθήνα!

----------


## A_gamer

> post 1743


Ποιον μου θυμίζει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Whistle: 

Αλλά τουλάχιστον βάλε και το link!

----------


## Iannis

> Ατιμε γιατρέ με πήρες στο λαιμό σου...... 
> 
> Τα πήρα και εγώ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22014
> 
> 
> Βέβαια είχα πεί για φθηνό ( μέχρι στιγμής το ποσό είναι στα 650 ) και δεν έχω πάρει ψύκτρα ( τους τελειωσε λέει... αραγε ποιος τις πήρε όλες? ) και τροφοδοτικό.


με λιγο ρευματακι (1,4)  χαλαρα 3,2  σε κουτι με μαπα κυκλοφορια αερα και 2 8αριδες ενα εμπρος και ενα πισω

Αυτά για αρχη.

*Spoiler:*




			JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclocking: Manual
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 9
FSB Frequency: 266
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: AUTO (at 266FSB defaults to 2:3 for AUTO)
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency: 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
RAS# Precharge: 4
RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
TWR: AUTO
TRFC: AUTO
TWTR: AUTO
TRRD: AUTO
TRTP: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled

Transaction Booster: AUTO
Boost Level: (only displayes when Transaction Booster is set to Disable or Enabled)
Clock Over-Charging Mode: AUTO

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Voltage: AUTO
CPU Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU Voltage Damper: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
DRAM Voltage: 2.10
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO
North Bridge Voltage: AUTO
North Bridge Voltage Reference: AUTO
South Bridge Voltage: AUTO

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabaled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabaled
Vanderpool Technology: Disabaled
CPU TM Function: Disabaled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabaled
PECI: Enabled

USB Configuration
USB Functions: Enabled
Legacy USB Support: Disabled (need to enable it to detect USB flash drives)
		







> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δίνω zalman 9500 στο κουτί της (αχρησιμοποίητη) σε τιμη λογικη


ζηλιααααααααααααα χαχαχα ψωραα :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> οκ... να πάρω seasonic αλλα τί μοντέλο? Ενα σωρό έχει. 500W? 600W? με αποσπώμενα καλώδια?


ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

MODULAR οταν παιζεις με ρευματα

----------


## civil

> S12 550 Energy+.


+1
 :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...64#post1393664

----------


## A_gamer

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...64#post1393664


Thanks aria.  :One thumb up: 

(Αν και το είχα δει ήδη, καθώς παρακολουθώ το meeting point, τέλος πάντων.)

----------


## telumentil

Kαλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## erateinos

καλημέρα, επίσης  :Smile:  



Off Topic


		δεν βάζεις το mac της αδελφής σου και το διπύρηνο στην σβούρα  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους και όλες!!! (αυτός ο μήνας και ο επόμενος είναι οι αγαπημένοι μου - γιορτή, γενέθλια, επέτειος, φθινόπωρο...  :Smile: )

Αιρετικέ, πάλι ανήθικες προτάσεις για διπλώματα κάνεις morning-morning;;  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους και όλες!!! (αυτός ο μήνας και ο επόμενος είναι οι αγαπημένοι μου - γιορτή, γενέθλια, επέτειος, φθινόπωρο... )
> 
> Αιρετικέ, πάλι ανήθικες προτάσεις για διπλώματα κάνεις morning-morning;;


Χμμ, απόλαυσέ το όσο κρατάει...σε λίγο που θα αρχίσει το παιδί σχολεία, αγγλικά γερμανικά, πιάνο, κιθάρα, κολύμβηση και βάλε...θα πάψεις να έχεις την ίδια ιδέα  :Razz: 

Καλό μήνα και από μένα.

Αριάδνη γιορτάζεις ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ???????????????

----------


## erateinos

> Αιρετικέ, πάλι ανήθικες προτάσεις για διπλώματα κάνεις morning-morning;;


όταν κάνω ανήθικες προτάσεις λέω ''θέλεις να διπλώσουμε παρέα ?''  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## telumentil

> καλημέρα, επίσης  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δεν βάζεις το mac της αδελφής σου και το διπύρηνο στην σβούρα


Της κολλάει το μηχάνιιιιιημα και άρχισε να μας βρίζει. Και εφόσον δεν ξέρουμε και πολλά από mac εγκαταλείψαμε την προσπάθεια  :Vava:

----------


## A_gamer

> όταν κάνω ανήθικες προτάσεις λέω ''θέλεις να διπλώσουμε παρέα ?''


Θέλεις να συναντηθούμε να στήσουμε cluster;  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Χμμ, απόλαυσέ το όσο κρατάει...σε λίγο που θα αρχίσει το παιδί σχολεία, αγγλικά γερμανικά, πιάνο, κιθάρα, κολύμβηση και βάλε...θα πάψεις να έχεις την ίδια ιδέα 
> 
> Καλό μήνα και από μένα.
> 
> Αριάδνη γιορτάζεις ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ???????????????


Σήμερα no... έχει και ημερολόγιο το φόρουμ...  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Θέλεις να συναντηθούμε να στήσουμε cluster;


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
όταν αλλάξω προτιμήσεις ευχαρίστως  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Σήμερα no... έχει και ημερολόγιο το φόρουμ...


LOL, είπα ωρέ μήπως είναι σήμερα...(όλα τα αρχαία ελληνικά ονόματα, που δεν γιορτάζουν...και η γυναίκα μου σήμερα γιορτάζει- Αντιγόνη)

Όσο για το ημερολόγιο...ας είναι καλά ο Σπύρος, η Ιώτα και  :Whistle:  άλλος ένας εθελοντής LOL !

----------


## aria

> LOL, είπα ωρέ μήπως είναι σήμερα...(όλα τα αρχαία ελληνικά ονόματα, που δεν γιορτάζουν...και η γυναίκα μου σήμερα γιορτάζει- Αντιγόνη)
> 
> Όσο για το ημερολόγιο...ας είναι καλά ο Σπύρος, η Ιώτα και  άλλος ένας εθελοντής LOL !


Να τη χαίρεσαι!!!  :Sneer:   Να μας τη φιλήσεις που κάνει τόοοση ατελείωτη υπομονή  :Sneer:   Λουλούδια και δωράκι τα βρήκε στο προσκέφαλό της το πρωί;;  :Sneer:   :Ban: 

(Αριάδνη υπήρξε και οσία εκτός από αρχαία, οπότε είμαι μετά τις Σοφίες-Αγάπες-Πίστες-Ελπίδες, στις 18  :Wink: )

----------


## Νικαετός

> Να τη χαίρεσαι!!!   Να μας τη φιλήσεις που κάνει τόοοση ατελείωτη υπομονή   Λουλούδια και δωράκι τα βρήκε στο προσκέφαλό της το πρωί;;  
> 
> (Αριάδνη υπήρξε και οσία εκτός από αρχαία, οπότε είμαι μετά τις Σοφίες-Αγάπες-Πίστες-Ελπίδες, στις 18 )



Ναι, αλλά όχι από τον σύζυγο...από την μικρή κόρη... ο σύζυγος κάτι γαλλικά είπε που τον ξύπνησαν  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι, αλλά όχι από τον σύζυγο...από την μικρή κόρη... ο σύζυγος κάτι γαλλικά είπε που τον ξύπνησαν


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> Να τη χαίρεσαι!!!   Να μας τη φιλήσεις που κάνει τόοοση ατελείωτη υπομονή   Λουλούδια και δωράκι τα βρήκε στο προσκέφαλό της το πρωί;;


τις πήρε δώρο έναν τετραπύρινο  :Razz: 

aria ο όσιος Μήτσος πότε γιορτάζει?  :Whistle: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Πάντως τη γιορτή της 25ης Σεπτεμβρίου την παρασκοτώσατε!!! Φρώσο, Ευροφύνη;;;  :ROFL:  Το σωστό είναι Φρόσω, Ευφροσύνη  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> τις πήρε δώρο έναν τετραπύρινο 
> 
> aria ο όσιος Μήτσος πότε γιορτάζει?


11 Σεπτέμβρη   :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Την ιδια μερα που εχω και εγω επέτειο

Νικ να χαίρεσαι το κορίτσι :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πάντως τη γιορτή της 25ης Σεπτεμβρίου την παρασκοτώσατε!!! Φρώσο, Ευροφύνη;;;  Το σωστό είναι Φρόσω, Ευφροσύνη




Off Topic


		 τις παρατηρήσεις σου εδώ :Razz:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 τις παρατηρήσεις σου εδώ


Πριτς! Να μου πούνε πάλι ότι μαζεύω ποστς;;; Είδες τι έπαθα χθες...  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πριτς! Να μου πούνε πάλι ότι μαζεύω ποστς;;; Είδες τι έπαθα χθες...




Off Topic


		οτι και να κάνεις δεν μπορείς να κλέψεις την δόξα και την χάρη ...... γκουχ γκουχ  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> 11 Σεπτέμβρη  
> 
> Την ιδια μερα που εχω και εγω επέτειο
> 
> Νικ να χαίρεσαι το κορίτσι


Ευχαριστώ John. 11 Σεπτ. την ίδια μέρα με τα γενέθλια της αδελφής μου LOL. 


*Spoiler:*







> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 τις παρατηρήσεις σου εδώ


Δεν είδα κανένα λάθος στο ημερολόγιο Μάρκο  :Razz:  Μάλλον η κυρία, δεν πρόσεξε καλά  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Δεν είδα κανένα λάθος στο ημερολόγιο Μάρκο  Μάλλον η κυρία, δεν πρόσεξε καλά


Πουλχερία και όχι Πουλχεριά - - - - Αργυρώ και όχι Αργυρό

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πουλχερία και όχι Πουλχεριά - - - - Αργυρώ και όχι Αργυρό


Α, καλά... για την Φρόσω λέω LOLLLLLLL

----------


## erateinos

σήμερα γιορτάζουν και οι εννέα μούσες  :Whistle: 
*κορίτσια (που διπλώνετε) χρόνια σας πολλά!!!* 
 :1000balloons:  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν.



Off Topic


		Τα πήρα όλα τα component ... Βαριέμαι να τα στήσω όμως... (βαράτε με και ας κλαίω)

----------


## A_gamer

Να ρωτήσω κάτι (εννοείται off-topic :Razz: );

Όταν συναρμολογεί κάποιος τον υπολογιστή μόνος του, χάνει την εγγύηση των εξαρτημάτων; Δεν εννοώ φυσικά αν χαλάσει κάτι κατά τη διαδικασία, αλλά αν λειτουργούν κανονικά αυτό το διάστημα και χαλάσουν αργότερα.

----------


## erateinos

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι (εννοείται off-topic);
> 
> Όταν συναρμολογεί κάποιος τον υπολογιστή μόνος του, χάνει την εγγύηση των εξαρτημάτων; Δεν εννοώ φυσικά αν χαλάσει κάτι κατά τη διαδικασία, αλλά αν λειτουργούν κανονικά αυτό το διάστημα και χαλάσουν αργότερα.


δεν χάνει τίποτα, οι εγγυήσεις ισχύουν κανονικότατα   :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		δεν πετάμε τις αποδείξεις από την αγορά τους

----------


## Νικαετός

> σήμερα γιορτάζουν και οι εννέα μούσες 
> *κορίτσια (που διπλώνετε) χρόνια σας πολλά!!!*


Στην ουσία, όπως έγραψα και πριν, σήμερα γιορτάζουν ΟΛΑ τα γυναικεία ονόματα που είναι αρχαία ελληνικά και δεν υπάρχουν στο εορτολόγιο. Επίσημα, σήμερα είναι των "40 παρθένων", όπου βέβαια μέσα εκεί υπάρχουν όλα τα ονόματα που ανέφερα.

ΑΓΙΟ ΟΡΟΣ speaking

----------


## A_gamer

> δεν χάνει τίποτα, οι εγγυήσεις ισχύουν κανονικότατα  
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δεν πετάμε τις αποδείξεις από την αγορά τους


Thanks.  :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		Εννοείται!  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Βαριέμαι να τα στήσω όμως...


 :Shocked:  :Stunned: 

στειλτα τρικαλα να στα στησω εγω (θα στα επιστρεψω...) :Whistle: 
 :Razz:

----------


## harris

> LOL, είπα ωρέ μήπως είναι σήμερα...(όλα τα αρχαία ελληνικά ονόματα, που δεν γιορτάζουν...και η γυναίκα μου σήμερα γιορτάζει- Αντιγόνη)


Να την χαίρεσαι την Αντιγόνη σου  :Smile: 




> Ναι, αλλά όχι από τον σύζυγο...από την μικρή κόρη... ο σύζυγος κάτι γαλλικά είπε που τον ξύπνησαν


 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :ROFL: 




> σήμερα γιορτάζουν ΟΛΑ τα γυναικεία ονόματα που είναι αρχαία ελληνικά και δεν υπάρχουν στο εορτολόγιο. Επίσημα, σήμερα είναι των "40 παρθένων", όπου βέβαια μέσα εκεί υπάρχουν όλα τα ονόματα που ανέφερα.


Κουφάθηκα! Την μητέρα μου την λένε Ραλλού, και παρ'ότι η γιαγιά ήταν της εκκλησίας, μεγάλωσε με την πεποίθηση πως δεν έχει ονομαστική γιορτή... και ανοίγω σήμερα το εορτολόγιο και τι να δω;


*Spoiler:*




*Γιορτάζουν* *σήμερα 01/09 :*  Αδαμάντιος, Αδαμαντία, Αμάντα, Αθηνά, Ακριβή, Αντιγόνη, Γόνη, Ασπασία, Αφροδίτη, Αδαμαντία, Αντα, Διαμάντω, Διώνη, Διόνη, Δωδώνη, Μόσχω, Μοσχούλα, Συμεών, Συμεώνης, Συμεωνή, Συμεωνία, Συμεώνα, Συμεωνίτσα, Σύμος, Σύμη, Ελπινίκη, Ερασμία, Ερατώ, Τέτη, Ευτέρπη, Θάλεια, Θεανώ, Θεονύμφη, Ισμήνη, Καλλιρόη, Καλλιρρόη, Καλλίστη, Κλειώ, Κλεονίκη, Κλεοπάτρα, Πάτρα, Πατρούλα, Πατρίτσα, Κλειώ, Κοραλία, Κοραλλού, Μαντώ, Μαργαρίτα, Μαριάνθη, Μελέτιος, Μελέτης, Μελετία, Μελετούλα, Μελετίνα, Μελπομένη, Ουρανία, Πανδώρα, Πηνελόπη, Μπηλιώ, Μπιλιώ, Πολύμνια, Πολυνίκη, Πολύνα, Πόλυ, Πολυτίμη, Τίμη, Ράλλης, Ραλλία, Ραλία, Ραλλού, Σαπφώ, Τερψιχόρη, Χάιδω, Χάϊδω, Χαϊδω, Χαρίκλεια, Χαρούλα, Ιησούς  www.eortologio.gr




Μας κουφάνανε  :Clap:

----------


## aria

Καλά Χάρη, το eortologio μην το εμπιστεύεσαι και πολύ... έχω εντοπίσει μερικές κοτσάνες μέσα  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα πήρα όλα τα component ... Βαριέμαι να τα στήσω όμως... (βαράτε με και ας κλαίω)


 :RTFM: δεν θελω τετοια




> Να ρωτήσω κάτι (εννοείται off-topic);
> 
> Όταν συναρμολογεί κάποιος τον υπολογιστή μόνος του, χάνει την εγγύηση των εξαρτημάτων; Δεν εννοώ φυσικά αν χαλάσει κάτι κατά τη διαδικασία, αλλά αν λειτουργούν κανονικά αυτό το διάστημα και χαλάσουν αργότερα.


πράμα δεν χάνει και περναει και δημιουργικά την ώρα του
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Καλά Χάρη, το eortologio μην το εμπιστεύεσαι και πολύ... έχω εντοπίσει μερικές κοτσάνες μέσα


Ουπς! Κι εγώ ως άσχετος το έχω κάνει ευαγγέλιο  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

σημαδιακό το νούμερο των ποστ μου
Για να το κρατήσω δεν ξαναποσταρω πουθενά πλην folding  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

:Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## rdaniel

> σημαδιακό το νούμερο των ποστ μου
> Για να το κρατήσω δεν ξαναποσταρω πουθενά πλην folding


Προβλέπω να μπουκάρει η Λουκά και να αρχίσει τα "ου ου ου ... έξω από εδώ αντίχριστε!"  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> σημαδιακό το νούμερο των ποστ μου
> Για να το κρατήσω δεν ξαναποσταρω πουθενά πλην folding


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
μπορείς και στο χαλαρή κουβεντούλα να ποστάρεις  :Razz:  :Razz: 

και όπως λέει και μια ψύχη 




> Οουουουου σιξχαντρεντσιξτισίξ!!!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> μπορείς και στο χαλαρή κουβεντούλα να ποστάρεις


Ωχ, αυτό μας έλειπε, ν' αρχίσει ο κρητίκαρος να τα χώνει για τα πολιτικά και τις φωτιές... τίποτα δεν θα μείνει όρθιο εκεί μέσα!!  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Με 450  το βολεύεις  
> 
> 240  cpu
> 118 motherboard (p5k asus)
> 34 *2  mem 2gb
> 
> 424 euro,  άντε τι κάθεσαι





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ τα βγάζω 695... cpu, κουτί, τροφοδοτικό - ναι, ναι, wifi, seasonic έβαλα - ψύκτρα, μνήμες 2γίγα, δίσκο και mobo


Σπύρο, μιλάμε για νέο υπολογιστή, όχι αναβάθμιση. Και αφού θέλω να τον κρατήσω τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια και να είναι ακόμη καλός, είμαι απαιτητικός, ειδικά στον *θόρυβο* και τον αερισμό.

Κουτί Lian Li SE-S II + 2-3 case fans: 105 (πιστεύω θα πέσει σύντομα) + ~30.
Seasonic 550W Energy+: 100
E6750 + ψύκτρα + ανεμιστήρας: 200
Μητρική IP35Pro:  150
Supertalent 2X1 GB: 135
VGA MSI 7900 GS + Zalman cooler: 135
Σκληρός WD 250 ή 320 GB: ~80

Βέβαια, θα μπορούσα προς τα παρόν να γλιτώσω 80 ευρώ αγοράζοντας 2Χ512 RAM (τα οποία θα μπορούσα να βάλω για τετραπύρηνο).

Ό,τι κι αν γίνει, θα περιμένω να πέσουν οι τιμές με το τέλος του καλοκαιριού (δεν έχει τελειώσει ακριβώς ακόμα).

----------


## aria

Χρήστο, αυτά που σου γράφουμε είναι για αρχή εννοείται και για να μη λιποθυμήσει ο πατέρας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Κι εγώ δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη καθόλου με την onboard κάρτα γραφικών αλλά δεν ήρθε και η συντέλεια του κόσμου  :Wink:   Φτιάχνεις ένα σύστημα με τα βασικά για να φολντάρεις όπως θέλεις και μετά φασούλι το φασούλι...

Χμ...  :Twisted Evil:  τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής εφόσον αργούν τα γενέθλια... Χριστούγεννα στη γιορτή σου ζήτα κουτί, επεξεργαστή, μομπο, μνήμες και ψύκτρα και πρωτοχρονιά τα υπόλοιπα...


Άντε θα βρεις εσύ τρόπο... αν του τα ζητάς με τη συχνότητα που γράφεις, τότε στάνταρ θα σου τα πάρει για να γλιτώσει ο άνθρωπος... :Laughing:  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			τώρα θα φωνάζει πάλι ο Bugs ότι του κάναμε το νήμα τεχνολογικό...  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο, μιλάμε για νέο υπολογιστή, όχι αναβάθμιση. Και αφού θέλω να τον κρατήσω τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια και να είναι ακόμη καλός, είμαι απαιτητικός, ειδικά στον *θόρυβο* και τον αερισμό.
> 
> Κουτί Lian Li SE-S II + 2-3 case fans: 105 (πιστεύω θα πέσει σύντομα) + ~30.
> Seasonic 550W Energy+: 100
> E6750 + ψύκτρα + ανεμιστήρας: 200
> Μητρική IP35Pro:  150
> Supertalent 2X1 GB: 135
> VGA MSI 7900 GS + Zalman cooler: 135
> Σκληρός WD 250 ή 320 GB: ~80
> ...


Μητρίκη asus  απλά  :Razz: 
Να σου πώ την αλήθεια πρόσφατα το έκανα  (είχα κάπως καλουτσικό κουτι)
Απο θόρυβο ακόμα και με την στοκ δεν ακούω τίποτα

Και είπαμε θα πάρεις quad    :Razz:  :Razz: 

η p5k  έχει παθητικό συστήμα ψήξης,  για κάρτα γραφίκων πήρα μια της gigabyte 2600pro silent pipe

Τροφοδοτικό είχα απο πρίν

----------


## A_gamer

Και η Abit που είπα νομίζω έχει παθ. ψύξη.

Τροφοδοτικό δεν έχω καλό.

ΥΓ.: Όχι ΑΤΙΑ κάρτα γραφικών!  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Και η Abit που είπα νομίζω έχει παθ. ψύξη.
> 
> Τροφοδοτικό δεν έχω καλό.
> 
> ΥΓ.: Όχι ΑΤΙΑ κάρτα γραφικών!


εεε αφού είμαστε στο οφφτοπικ

ΑΤΙ και πάλι ΑΤΙ, 
Εκεί που είχα με το progdvb  cpu usage  20-30%  τώρα έχω  0.5%

ααα και παίζει και HD

----------


## wi fi thief

> Και είπαμε θα πάρεις quad


quad, αλλα τι quad  :Razz: 

@ a_gamer : βαστα γερα, ειπαμε, μεχρι το γεναρη.
120 και σημερα... :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> εεε αφού είμαστε στο οφφτοπικ
> 
> ΑΤΙ και πάλι ΑΤΙ, 
> Εκεί που είχα με το progdvb  cpu usage  20-30%  τώρα έχω  0.5%
> 
> ααα και παίζει και HD


Αν βγάλει η AMD open drivers για να είναι εντάξει στο sabayon βλέπουμε.

----------


## erateinos

> Σπύρο, μιλάμε για νέο υπολογιστή, όχι αναβάθμιση.


η πρόταση του Σπύρου είναι σχεδόν τέλεια  :One thumb up: 
αργότερα παίρνεις και τα υπόλοιπα όπως ανέφερε η aria 
οπότε έχεις έναν νέο υπολογιστή από αναβάθμιση  :Wink: 




> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			τώρα θα φωνάζει πάλι ο Bugs ότι του κάναμε το νήμα τεχνολογικό...



*Spoiler:*





 :Wall:  :Very angry:  :Rant:  :On topic please:  :Offtopic:  :RTFM: 



 :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> quad, αλλα τι quad 
> 
> @ a_gamer : βαστα γερα, ειπαμε, μεχρι το γεναρη.
> 120 και σημερα...


Στην ανάγκη παίρνω τον επεξεργαστή της ομαδάρας!  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

@erateinos: Πού έχω το "off topic please" flag είπαμε;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν βγάλει η AMD open drivers για να είναι εντάξει στο sabayon βλέπουμε.


Ναι όντως αυτό είναι ενα προβληματάκι,   :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic




Off Topic


		 τώρα άμα ζητήσω από moderators και αdministrators να βάλουν σε σειρά το νήμα θα αρχίσουν να με κοροιδεύουν  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=380

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 τώρα άμα ζητήσω από moderators και αdministrators να βάλουν σε σειρά το νήμα θα αρχίσουν να με κοροιδεύουν


ΓΙΑΤΙ να το κάνεις αυτό;;;;;;  :What..?:  

 :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=380


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
που το ξέθαψες αυτό? 
πάντως είμαι σταθερός  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> ΓΙΑΤΙ να το κάνεις αυτό;;;;;;


έλα ντε   :Razz:  



Off Topic


		πάω να φάω ένα καρότο με συγχύσατε πάλι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Αν βγάλει η AMD open drivers για να είναι εντάξει στο sabayon βλέπουμε.


7600GS 
55 euro απο multirama  Μια χαρα στο Linux

----------


## A_gamer

7900 GS. Διπλάσια λεφτά, αλλά διπλάσια+ απόδοση.

----------


## aria

Αποφασίστε καλέ για να πάω να ψωνίσω αύριο...

----------


## A_gamer

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

γιατί δεν τα λέτε εδώ ?  :Thinking: 
σας αρέσει να γκρινιάζω?  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		 το αντίθετο του αντιθέτου ποιο είναι?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> γιατί δεν τα λέτε εδώ ? 
> σας αρέσει να γκρινιάζω? 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 το αντίθετο του αντιθέτου ποιο είναι?



ο παγκάλος  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> ο παγκάλος



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
έγραψες πάλι  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


*best of σήμερα *

----------


## alexopth69

Κάποιος μου έκανε προσφορά εχτές 7500 πόντους...! Ποιοοός είναι;  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Κάποιος μου έκανε προσφορά εχτές 7500 πόντους...! Ποιοοός είναι;


Α μη σου φαίνεται παράξενο... Κάποιος μάλλον παρασύρθηκε από το κλίμα των ημερών και κάνει δωρεές...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Μια και οι 3000 πόντοι εκπίπτουν από την εφορία (donator=vagskarm) μην τολμήσει και πει ποιός είναι, θα θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση  :Razz:

----------


## caramela

> Α μη σου φαίνεται παράξενο... Κάποιος μάλλον παρασύρθηκε από το κλίμα των ημερών και κάνει δωρεές...


 :Sorry: καμια δωρεα... και ΣΕ μενα...λιωμενη caramela!! :Redface:  :Embarassed:

----------


## A_gamer

Θες να βάλω username CARAMELA;

Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το χάσω το WU πάλι...  :Mad:  :Evil:

----------


## caramela

> Θες να βάλω username CARAMELA;
> 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το χάσω το WU πάλι...




Off Topic


		Στο ταξιμο ολοι ΚΑΛΟΙ... :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:  στο δοσιμο τα χαλατε!! :Very angry:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στο ταξιμο ολοι ΚΑΛΟΙ... στο δοσιμο τα χαλατε!!


Ε, δώσε κι εσύ κατιτίς καλέ κιουρία, έχω δέκα παιδάκια που δεν έχουνε ψουμί να φάνε.  :Crying:   :Innocent: 

...Ουπς, αυτό είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο.  :Embarassed:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> Ε, δώσε κι εσύ κατιτίς καλέ κιουρία, έχω δέκα παιδάκια που δεν έχουνε ψουμί να φάνε.  
> 
> ...Ουπς, αυτό είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο.


 Α_GAMER..... Δεν ξεχνω δε συγχωρω!!  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Α_GAMER..... Δεν ξεχνω δε συγχωρω!!


 :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		για να δούμε θα έχουμε κανένα νέο μέλος στην παρέα μας  :Whistle:

----------


## mkpk

> καμια δωρεα... και ΣΕ μενα...λιωμενη caramela!!


Γιατί θες δωρεά δεσποινίς μου??? μια χαρουλα τσουλάει το pcaki σου βλέπω στα στατιστικά ....

θα σου κανω εγω μια μπας και ηρεμήσεις..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

mkpk τόσες μέρες δε με βλέπεις μ' αυτό το άθλιο μακάβριο milestone να μου φτιάξεις ένα χαρούμενο κι αέρινο σαν τα προηγούμενα;;;  :Innocent:  :Princess2:

----------


## Iannis

μπαααα αστούς αυτούς Εκει ολη μερα με το LLU ασχολούνται
Αν είναι ολόκληρο ή μισό :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## caramela

> Γιατί θες δωρεά δεσποινίς μου??? μια χαρουλα τσουλάει το pcaki σου βλέπω στα στατιστικά ....
> 
> θα σου κανω εγω μια μπας και ηρεμήσεις.....


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!  :Yahooooo: ο λογος ΜΕ χορτασαι!! :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

A_gamer έλα λίγο που σε θέλω  :Twisted Evil: 


Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			 για την απάντηση που έδωσες εδώ  :Whip:  :Chair:   :Boxing: 

βρε post maniac μαζέψου λίγο  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		να τα μααααας...!!! βγαλανε γλωσσα και οι ρεγκιουλαρ  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		να τα μααααας...!!! βγαλανε γλωσσα και οι ρεγκιουλαρ


σειρούλα εσύ τώρα με ποιον είσαι?   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		 μπας και σε πιάσω στο φιλότιμο  :Whistle: 



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic


		Τι θα πει ρεγκιουλαρ και χεβι... δωστου να καταλαβει του σαμπ-ρεγκιουλαρ (στο διπλωμα) σειρουλα!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL: 
 :Twisted Evil: 



εγω, απλα σπερνω τα ζιζανια, μαρκο... :Whistle:  :Shifty:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι θα πει ρεγκιουλαρ και χεβι... δωστου να καταλαβει του σαμπ-ρεγκιουλαρ (στο διπλωμα) σειρουλα!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγω, απλα σπερνω τα ζιζανια, μαρκο...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ζιζανιόσπορε  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mkpk

> mkpk τόσες μέρες δε με βλέπεις μ' αυτό το άθλιο μακάβριο milestone να μου φτιάξεις ένα χαρούμενο κι αέρινο σαν τα προηγούμενα;;;


λοιπον οριστε
 και το sign...





και 2 πρωτεινες δωρο στην caramela....

----------


## caramela

> λοιπον οριστε
> και το sign...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και 2 πρωτεινες δωρο στην caramela....


 :Respekt:  :Worthy: Eυχαριστω!!! :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Για τέταρτη φορά: πάμε στοίχημα για 200.000/μέρα μέχρι τέλους του μήνα;


Μπααααα
ψάχνεις πελατακια να πιεις τσάμπα μπύρες???

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπααααα
> ψάχνεις πελατακια να πιεις τσάμπα μπύρες???


Δε μου αρέσει η μπύρα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aria

> Μπααααα
> ψάχνεις πελατακια να πιεις τσάμπα μπύρες???


Μην παρασέρνετε τους ανήλικους στον αλκοολισμό παρακαλώ...  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Μην παρασέρνετε τους ανήλικους στον αλκοολισμό παρακαλώ...


μην πίνετε μπύρες δεν φτάνουν για όλους  :Drunk: 
 :Razz:

----------


## aria

> μην πίνετε μπύρες δεν φτάνουν για όλους


Ωχ ωχ, πάλι όλη μέρα στο πισί είσαι και πίνεις;;; Γιατί βρε πουλάκι μου... αφού σε χαλάει δεν το βλέπεις;;  :Crazy: 

Το 'φτιαξες το παπιγιόν;;

----------


## erateinos

> Ωχ ωχ, πάλι όλη μέρα στο πισί είσαι και πίνεις;;; Γιατί βρε πουλάκι μου... αφού σε χαλάει δεν το βλέπεις;; 
> 
> Το 'φτιαξες το παπιγιόν;;




Off Topic


		αν και δεν μου αρέσει το παπιγιόν  :Razz: 


ναι το έφτιαξα  :Smile: 
έβαλε και το χεράκι του ο γιατρός  :One thumb up:  



Off Topic


		για να δω σε πόσο καιρό θα του βγάλω πάλι τα μάτια ( gentoo)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

Φτου  :Sad: 


*Spoiler:*




			[15:35:53] Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps  (31 percent)
[15:53:57] Warning:  long 1-4 interactions
[15:53:57] Gromacs cannot continue further.
[15:53:57] Going to send back what have done.
[15:53:57] logfile size: 195289
[15:53:57] - Writing 195825 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:53:57]   ... Done.
[15:53:57] - Failed to delete work/wudata_03.sas
[15:53:57] - Failed to delete work/wudata_03.goe
[15:53:57] Warning:  check for stray files
[15:55:57] 
[15:55:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[15:55:57] 
[15:55:57] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[15:56:01] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
[15:56:01] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
[15:56:01] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[15:58:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:58:05] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:58:05] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:58:06] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[15:58:06] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:58:06] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:58:34] + Closed connections
[15:58:39] 
[15:58:39] + Processing work unit
[15:58:39] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[15:58:39] Core found.
[15:58:39] Working on Unit 04 [September 4 15:58:39]
[15:58:39] + Working ...
[15:58:40] 
[15:58:40] *------------------------------*
[15:58:40] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[15:58:40] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[15:58:40] 
[15:58:40] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:58:40] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:58:40] .
[15:58:43] - Starting from initial work packet
[15:58:43] 
[15:58:43] Project: 2651 (Run 0, Clone 597, Gen 23)
[15:58:43] 
[15:58:43] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:58:43] Entering M.D.

----------


## erateinos

> Φτου 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			[15:35:53] Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps  (31 percent)
> ...




Off Topic


σκουπίζω κάτι αδέσποτα φτου που έφτασαν μέχρι εδώ  :Razz: 


error 0x7 φέξε μου και γλίστρησα
τουλάχιστον ήσουνα στο 30%  


Off Topic


		όχι σαν μερικούς μερικούς που τους βγάζει error στο 100%  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Φτου 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			[15:35:53] Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps  (31 percent)
> ...


κλεισε και ξανανοιξε μπορει να μην την εχασες

----------


## aria

> κλεισε και ξανανοιξε μπορει να μην την εχασες


 :What..?:  Μα πήρε καινούρια αφού...

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		όχι σαν μερικούς μερικούς που τους βγάζει error στο 100%


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=16  :Crazy:   :Evil: 


*Spoiler:*




			Η ζημιά μάλλον έγινε από τα Windows στο startup, γιατί έγινε μόλις άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή και χάθηκαν *και οι δύο ταυτόχρονα* (μία στο 98% και μία στο 45% περίπου)

----------


## aria

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=16


Τι σχέση έχει η Σακιρολαγνεία, το πτώμα και η σκυλοτροφή με τις χαμένες πρωτεΐνες;;;  :Thinking:   :Shifty:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι σχέση έχει η Σακιρολαγνεία, το πτώμα και η σκυλοτροφή με τις χαμένες πρωτεΐνες;;;


Ότι κάτι τέτοια θα του κάνω κι εγώ.  :Whistle:   :Whip:

----------


## Iannis

Κανένα νεο απο τον andymen κανείς?

----------


## sdikr

> Τι σχέση έχει η Σακιρολαγνεία, το πτώμα και η σκυλοτροφή με τις χαμένες πρωτεΐνες;;;



Οτί σχέση έχει το λάχανο με τον  τυφλό  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Κανένα νεο απο τον andymen κανείς?


κανένας δεν γνωρίζει  :Sorry:  
(ούτε οι συμφο(ρο)ρουμίτες από την ΟΝ)




> Οτί σχέση έχει το λάχανο με τον  τυφλό


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
που λουφάρει πάλι ο τυφλός ?   :Thinking: 
δεν κάνει ζέστη και δεν φολντάρει  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> που λουφάρει πάλι ο τυφλός ?  
> δεν κάνει ζέστη και δεν φολντάρει


Μην ανησυχείς: ετοιμάζει "έκρηξη" σε παραγωγή.  :Wink:  (ΕΣΕΜΠΙ :Razz: )

----------


## vagskarm

> Μην ανησυχείς: ετοιμάζει "έκρηξη" σε παραγωγή.  (ΕΣΕΜΠΙ)


Να τ' αφήσει αυτά, θα φάει την προίκα της κόρης του στα pc ?  :Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## k_koulos

επειδή κάποιος εκεί έξω την είδε καλός σαμαριτης να πω κ γω ένα ευχαριστώ :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

βρέχει πρωτείνες και εγώ κρατάω ομπρέλα ?  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ιατρικός δάκτυλος  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ιατρικός δάκτυλος


Λες;

Όποιος και να 'ναι: δώσε κάτι και σε μένα, ακούς;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mkpk

> επειδή κάποιος εκεί έξω την είδε καλός σαμαριτης να πω κ γω ένα ευχαριστώ


ε??????

----------


## A_gamer

> ε??????


Εννοεί πως του ήρθαν πόντοι από το πουθενά.

----------


## sdikr

> επειδή κάποιος εκεί έξω την είδε καλός σαμαριτης να πω κ γω ένα ευχαριστώ


ρε εσύ έκανες hack  την φάρμα μου ;    :Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

> ρε εσύ έκανες hack  την φάρμα μου ;


και με λέει "ψηλά τα χέρια ληστεία"
και τονε λέω "*πλάκα με κάνεις !*" 


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ, στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε ?  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Εχθές ήταν ημέρα καταστροφής, έχασα 6 WUs

----------


## aria

> Εχθές ήταν ημέρα καταστροφής, έχασα 6 WUs


 :Sad:  Α πα πα... άτιμο Στάνφορντ... σου πήρε πίσω αυτά που σου έδωσε "δωράκι";;;

----------


## alexopth69

> Α πα πα... άτιμο Στάνφορντ... σου πήρε πίσω αυτά που σου έδωσε "δωράκι";;;


Χαχα σωστό...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Α πα πα... άτιμο Στάνφορντ... σου πήρε πίσω αυτά που σου έδωσε "δωράκι";;;


 :Shocked: 
δωρακι?
Τι δωρακι?
Οπως λεμε στις 3 η μια δωρο? :Razz: 
Για μας δεν εχει???  :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

Ή ειναι μονο για τους καλους πελατες??? :Very Happy: 

...καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> δωρακι?
> Τι δωρακι?
> Οπως λεμε στις 3 η μια δωρο?
> Για μας δεν εχει??? 
> 
> Ή ειναι μονο για τους καλους πελατες???
> 
> ...καλημερες


Είναι μόνο για τους πελάτες που εργάζονται γκουχ-γκ2ου4χ-γ/κο7υχ-γκουχ  :Cool: 

Καλημερούδια  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

...γείτσες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> ...γείτσες!!!


'στω... αν και δεν έκανα αααα2ψψψ4ού-αα/ααψψο7ύουουου...  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

αυτα τα έχουν οι κατάδικοι στη Αλικαρνασσό 
(τα milestone με τις ρίγες) χαχαχχα

----------


## aria

> αυτα τα έχουν οι κατάδικοι στη Αλικαρνασσό 
> (τα milestone με τις ρίγες) χαχαχχα


Τι να κάνω, μου 'φτιαξε ο mkpk  :Respekt:  ένα ροζάκι αλλά είναι για 300.000 και τρρρρρρρρέεεχω τώρα!!!  :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

Δεν έχεις και πολύ δρόμο όμως!

----------


## aria

> Δεν έχεις και πολύ δρόμο όμως!


Ε ναι, εντάξει... πάντως μ' έχει κάνει να τρέχω όπως ο γάιδαρος που του 'χουν μπροστά του καρότο κρεμασμένο...  :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

> Ε ναι, εντάξει... πάντως μ' έχει κάνει να τρέχω όπως ο γάιδαρος που του 'χουν μπροστά του καρότο κρεμασμένο...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Δώστε κίνητρο στο λαό!

----------


## Iannis

> Τι να κάνω, μου 'φτιαξε ο mkpk  ένα ροζάκι αλλά είναι για 300.000 και τρρρρρρρρέεεχω τώρα!!!



Το γνωστό κόλπο  

*"soon"*

Παλικάρια συμφολνταδοροι /σες

Μπορει καποιος που εχει CoreDuo να μου στηλει ολο το fah folder (απο ενα νεο οχι αυτο που τρεχει ηδη) σε zip ή rar εχοντας παρει μια 2604 ή 2605


*Spoiler:*




			-κλεινουμε την κονσολα που τρεχουμε
- φτιαχνουμε δευτερο folder fah2 πχ κατεβαζουμε τον client
- και εαν παρει wu γιρω στα 2456898 τοτε μαλλον ειναι p2604 h 05
- ολο τo folder zip στο
		



asterias2@gmail.com

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά

----------


## alexopth69

Θα σου στείλω μία 2653 όμως (1760 πόντοι) το ίδιο είναι

----------


## Iannis

> Θα σου στείλω μία 2653 όμως (1760 πόντοι) το ίδιο είναι


ok παλικάρι

Thanks  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Διδαγμα : Δεν αλλαζουμε ολους του CoreDuo με Quad Κρατάμε ένα για καβάντζα  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Ακους Νικαετέ???? :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

σου ρθε;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Το γνωστό κόλπο  
> 
> *"soon"*
> 
> Παλικάρια συμφολνταδοροι /σες
> 
> Μπορει καποιος που εχει CoreDuo να μου στηλει ολο το fah folder (απο ενα νεο οχι αυτο που τρεχει ηδη) σε zip ή rar εχοντας παρει μια 2604 ή 2605
> 
> 
> ...


O λόγος?? Για τσεκάρισμα του quad??

----------


## Iannis

> σου ρθε;


Εφτασε Thanks παλικαρι




> O λόγος?? Για τσεκάρισμα του quad??



και οχι μονο :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

> και οχι μονο


Χα, θα τον χρονίσει στα 8GHz χωρίς καθόλου ψύξη............ 
γιατί το μηχάνημα θα είναι ολόκληρο μέσα στον καταψύκτη  :Worthy:

----------


## erateinos

> Χα, θα τον χρονίσει στα 8GHz χωρίς καθόλου ψύξη............ 
> γιατί το μηχάνημα θα είναι ολόκληρο μέσα στον καταψύκτη



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Off Topic


		γιατί γελάω αφού είναι ικανός να το κάνει  :Razz: 



δάσκαλε για πες μας τα αποτελέσματα από το πείραμα που έκανες  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

Ωχχχχχ... πάει ο τετραπύρηνος...  :Onfire:   :Medic:   :Medic:   :Medic: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ΥΓ.: Ψιτ, γιατρέ, βάλε υγρό άζωτο, ή μάλλον καλύτερα... υγρό ήλιο!  :Razz:   :Cool:   :Closed topic:

----------


## Iannis

κοροϊδεύετε εεεε? δεν πειράζει  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Μισο να ερθουν και αυτες αυριο και θα δουμε ποσο παει ο quad στις 1760αρες
PC2-9600 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 

Αν και κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θα την τρέξει καθόλου

----------


## erateinos

> κοροϊδεύετε εεεε? δεν πειράζει 
> 
> Μισο να ερθουν και αυτες αυριο και θα δουμε ποσο παει ο quad στις 1760αρες
> PC2-9600 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 
> 
> Αν και κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θα την τρέξει καθόλου


ποιος κοροϊδεύει?  :Whistle: 




Off Topic


		δεν το έλεγες να σου στείλω ίδιες ψύκτρες για τις μνήμες  :Smile: 



(πολύ βάρος όμως + τον ανεμιστήρα  :Thinking:  )

----------


## mpapad

> κοροϊδεύετε εεεε? δεν πειράζει 
> 
> Μισο να ερθουν και αυτες αυριο και θα δουμε ποσο παει ο quad στις 1760αρες
> PC2-9600 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 
> 
> Αν και κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θα την τρέξει καθόλου


Ωχ... ακόμα δεν φτιάξαμε το μηχάνημα.
Μην βάζεις φιτίλια.

----------


## A_gamer

Πόσο κόστισαν οι μνήμες;  :Scared:

----------


## Iannis

> Πόσο κόστισαν οι μνήμες;


299. 
πριν 2 μήνες έκαναν 585 €

----------


## Iannis

> Θα σου στείλω μία 2653 όμως (1760 πόντοι) το ίδιο είναι



Δουλεύει κανονικά
6:23/frame στον Quad ενω ήθελε 10 min στον  Conroe  :One thumb up: 

btw  Sorry αφεντικό   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Στα πόσα τον δουλεύεις;

----------


## Iannis

> Στα πόσα τον δουλεύεις;


2,95 αλλα θα παει 3,2-3,4 αυριο με 1000αρες μνημες
Αυτη η mobo δεν εχει ΔΙΑΙΡΈΤΕΣ στις μνημες
πχ με 800αρες μνημες πας μεχρι 400 fsb max 1:1

----------


## erateinos

> Ωχ... ακόμα δεν φτιάξαμε το μηχάνημα.
> Μην βάζεις φιτίλια.


χωρίς μηχάνημα και είσαι στους αιωνόβιους  :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Αν όλα πάνε καλά, από τα μέσα Οκτώβρη, θα πέσουν άλλοι 10 διπλοπύρηνοι


δεν μου τα λες καλα
Quad δεν ειπαμε?  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Όχι ωρέ, σπίτι για την δουλειά μιλάω LOL !!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		κοίτα που καταντήσαμε  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κοίτα που καταντήσαμε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

19 "κομουνιστές" και ένας κεντρώος   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> 19 "κομουνιστές" και ένας κεντρώος


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 


Off Topic


		άντε να πιάσουμε και τα πατριωτικά τραγούδια,
 βάλε λίγο Φαραντούρη  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		άντε να πιάσουμε και τα πατριωτικά τραγούδια,
>  βάλε λίγο Φαραντούρη


 Όχιιιιι!  :Scared:   :Scared: 
 :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		Προσοχή, γιατί μπορεί να εμφανιστεί τώρα ο Τυφλός και να αρχίσει να λέει για τη Shakira...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Όχιιιιι!


Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα το γράψω αυτό αλλά.......

Συμφωνώ με τον A_gamer...  :Scared:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα το γράψω αυτό αλλά.......
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τον A_gamer...


οι καλύτερες φιλίες δημιουργούνται από έναν κοινό ''εχθρό''  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> οι καλύτερες φιλίες δημιουργούνται από έναν κοινό ''εχθρό''


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@aria: Αν βρούμε την ευκαιρία στην επόμενη συνάντηση, σπάμε τον Μάρκο στο ξύλο; :P :P

----------


## aria

> @aria: Αν βρούμε την ευκαιρία στην επόμενη συνάντηση, σπάμε τον Μάρκο στο ξύλο; :P :P


Καλά, είπαμε, μην παίρνεις και πολύ αέρα...  :Cool: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Καλά, είπαμε, μην παίρνεις και πολύ αέρα... 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη............................  :Whistle: 


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη............................


να και ο έτερος Καππαδόκης  :Razz:   :Smile: 


Off Topic


		δεν βάζεις στην σβούρα κανένα ''πελατάκι'' σου  :Whistle: 

 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## jpgr

Υπάρχει διαφορά στην απόδοση ανάλογα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα ; (windows vs linux) .

----------


## A_gamer

> Υπάρχει διαφορά στην απόδοση ανάλογα με το λειτουργικό σύστημα ; (windows vs linux) .


Το Linux είναι λίγο καλύτερο στην απόδοση· εξαρτάται βέβαια και από τη διανομή.

----------


## gkats2002

Πιστεύω ότι αν στήσεις ένα μηχάνημα σε Linux θα το κάνεις μόνο για Folding, αν το στήσεις σε WIN όλο και με κάτι άλλο θα καταπιαστείς - video encoding-decoding, gaming κλπ. - οπότε αυτόματα, μειώνεται η απόδοση του client, ή μπορεί και να τον θέτεις εκτός λειτουργίας καμιά φορά.

----------


## aria

Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα (AMD x2 3800+), με το φόλδινγ μόνο του να κάνει τη δουλειά του έχω για το ίδιο project σε Win 34 λεπτά ανά 1% ενώ σε Linux 29-30 λεπτά  :Wink:

----------


## gkats2002

> Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα (AMD x2 3800+), με το φόλδινγ μόνο του να κάνει τη δουλειά του έχω για το ίδιο project σε Win 34 λεπτά ανά 1% ενώ σε Linux 29-30 λεπτά


Δεν ξέρω πόσο ρόλο παίζουν τα services που φορτώνουν τα Windows, ξέρετε, αυτά που δεν είναι απαραίτητα για τη σωστή λειτουργία του υπολογιστή, και δεν ξέρω και πόσο ρόλο παίζει η cache στα Win...

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ ίσα που προλαβαίνεις να με περάσεις μέχρι τις 26, μετά ξέχασε το ...



Εγω να το ξεχάσω ???       :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγω να το ξεχάσω ???


Μπράβο γιατρέ!


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
 :Yahooooo:

----------


## mach

Βλέπω τον γιατρό και τον paradisegr να χτυπάνε λίμιτ απ στους πόντους τους τώρα τελευταία, πρέπει να έχουν γίνει γερές επενδύσεις...  :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μία ερώτηση. Πήρα την 2307 αλλά το FahMon δέν μου βγάζει τους πόντους της. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο δίνει;

----------


## Iannis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μία ερώτηση. Πήρα την 2307 αλλά το FahMon δέν μου βγάζει τους πόντους της. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο δίνει;


?? δεν τη βρισκω στη λιστα
anyway κρατα το λινκ να το εχεις 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

----------


## erateinos

218 δίνει   :Wink:

----------


## tolism30

@ iannis: Δίκιο έχεις ούτε εγώ μπορώ να την βρώ. 
Για του λόγου το αληθές:
[12:57:33] *------------------------------*
[12:57:33] Folding@Home Double Gromacs Core
[12:57:33] Version 1.91 (April 11, 2006)
[12:57:33] 
[12:57:33] Preparing to commence simulation
[12:57:33] - Looking at optimizations...
[12:57:33] - Created dyn
[12:57:33] - Files status OK
[12:57:33] - Expanded 644711 -> 2257317 (decompressed 350.1 percent)
[12:57:33] - Starting from initial work packet
[12:57:33] 
[12:57:33] Project: 2307 (Run 48, Clone 92, Gen 6)
[12:57:33] 
[12:57:33] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[12:57:33] Entering M.D.
[12:57:40] Protein: p2307_BBA5
[12:57:40] 
[12:57:40] Writing local files
[12:57:40] Extra SSE2 boost OK.
[12:57:41] Writing local files
[12:57:41] Completed 0 out of 100000 steps  (0)
[13:05:35] Writing local files
[13:05:35] Completed 1000 out of 100000 steps  (1)
[13:13:30] Writing local files
[13:13:30] Completed 2000 out of 100000 steps  (2)
[13:21:26] Writing local files
[13:21:26] Completed 3000 out of 100000 steps  (3)
[13:29:21] Writing local files
[13:29:21] Completed 4000 out of 100000 steps  (4)
[13:37:14] Writing local files
[13:37:14] Completed 5000 out of 100000 steps  (5)
[13:45:10] Writing local files
κ.ο.κ

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μία ερώτηση. Πήρα την 2307 αλλά το FahMon δέν μου βγάζει τους πόντους της. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο δίνει;


Έκανες ενημέρωση (Download new projects) στο FahMon;

----------


## Iannis

> 218 δίνει


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   Γάτος ο Αιρετικους

----------


## tolism30

Έκανα αλλά τίποτα. Αλλά αν είναι σαν την 2305 διπλώνω για 46 πόντους. Δέν πειράζει δίπλωμα να είναι και ότι να είναι. Keep Folding.

edit: Καλά δεν σας προλαβαίνω. Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απαντηση

----------


## tolism30

Το είδα αφού postarα το μύνημα (εξ' ου και το edit)

----------


## wi fi thief

σε εμενα ρε παιδια γιατι το fahmon δεν μου δειχνει ποτε ολα τα WU informations παρα μονο αυτα :


*Spoiler:*









το screenshot ειναι σε vista 64 με την SMP αλλα και στα XP 32_ΒΙΤ που το δοκιμασα και στην απλη και στην smp κονσολα, τα ιδια... :Sorry:  :Crying: 

τι δεν εχω ρυθμισει σωστα?  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

> σε εμενα ρε παιδια γιατι το fahmon δεν μου δειχνει ποτε ολα τα WU informations παρα μονο αυτα :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κατεβάζεις τακτικά τα νέα projects ? Ή έχεις ρυθμίσει όταν βρίσκει άγνωστο project να κατεβάζει αυτόματα τα καινούργια ?  :Wink: 

Δεν είναι μάντης το πρόγραμμα  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

καθε φορα που ανοιγει υποτιθεται οτι ψαχνει (και κατεβαζει ???) νεα projects...
αλλα δεν φαινεται οτι κατεβαζει κατι...
Εχω την εκδοση 222 (ολα defaults)
Mηπως δεν συνδεεται καθολου με το σερβερ?
Τι πρεπει να ρυθμισω?

----------


## vagskarm

Ή από το μενού FahMon -> Download New Projects

ή FahMon -> Preferences -> Tab General -> checkάρεις το Auto update projects databases when needed.

----------


## wi fi thief

Το κανω κανονικα και στο 221 και στο 222 αλλα τα ιδια : εμφανιζεται το παραθυρακι 



και μετα απο 10" σβηνει...

Οι ρυθμισεις για τον server ειναι : 




 :Thinking:

----------


## k_koulos

δεν πιτέυω στο networking να έχεις επιλέξει το proxy κατα λάθος;

----------


## wi fi thief

οχι δεν εχω πειραξει τπτ... :Sorry:

----------


## k_koulos

α και επίσης δεν πιστεύω να στο κόβει firewall; [βλεπεις οτι πιστεύω το πρόβλημα σου οτι οφείλεται σε κάτι δικτυακό αν τα έχεις δει όλατα δικτυακά τότε πέστο να αλλάξω προσέγγιση! ]

----------


## vagskarm

Αν σου βγάζει μύνημα ότι δεν μπόρεσε να συνδεθεί με τον server μάλλον έχεις proxy στο networking

----------


## wi fi thief

αν και τα εκλεισα ολα (Antivirus-firewall) δεν πιστευω οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα :
οταν παω να αλλαξω port πχ παιρνω "can not connect to server" (τις αλλες φορες δεν το βγαζει απλα το παραθυρακι του download σβηνει χωρις να εχει κανει τπτ...)
Οποτε, αν το προβλημα ητανε στη συνδεση και στις ρυθμισεις - προστασιες της θα επαιρνα (?) αναλογο μηνυμα... :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Για δες στο tab networking έχει τίποτα ?

----------


## Hengeo

Καιρό έχω να γράψω.. Τι κάνετε; Η ομάδα πάντως βλέπω συνεχίζει να πετάει!  :One thumb up: 

Επιτέλους ανθρώπινες συνθήκες εδώ, 20 βαθμοί έξω και 25 στο δωμάτιο με το pc να φολντάρει!  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Καιρό έχω να γράψω.. Τι κάνετε; Η ομάδα πάντως βλέπω συνεχίζει να πετάει! 
> 
> Επιτέλους ανθρώπινες συνθήκες εδώ, 20 βαθμοί έξω και 25 στο δωμάτιο με το pc να φολντάρει!


20;;; 25;;;  :What..?:  Καύσων!!!

Εδώ τουρτουρίζουμε, έχω κατεβάσει κουβέρτες λέμε... Winter is coming!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Επί τέλους ανθρώπινες θερμοκρασίες...δρόσισε ωρές  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Επί τέλους ανθρώπινες θερμοκρασίες...δρόσισε ωρές


 :ROFL:  Δεν ήξερα ότι το ωρέ (ορέ το ξέρω εγώ  :Whistle: ) έχει και πληθυντικό!  :ROFL:   :Razz:   :Crazy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Οhh yes luv... Of course it has ! Ωρέ- ωρές 

Γέρασα ωρέ(ς) παιδιά 40 χρόνια κλέφτης κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## telumentil

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Ααα, τώρα το'πιασα... όπως πουρέ-πουρές!  Εντάξει κύριε, ευχαριστώ που μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια  :Crazy:

----------


## harris

> Ααα, τώρα το'πιασα... όπως πουρέ-πουρές!  Εντάξει κύριε, ευχαριστώ που μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια


Speachless  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Speachless


Speechless!  :RTFM:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Speechless!


 :Embarassed: 

Τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια


Εντάξει, δικαιολογείσαι.  :Razz: 




> 08-09-07, *02:21*
> 
>  harris
> Taliban Member
> Editor

----------


## wi fi thief

παλι καλα που εκανες highlight στην ωρα γιατι αλλιως θα νομιζα οτι δικαιολογειται λογω του οτι ειναι ταλιμπαν μεμπερ.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Πού είστε καλέ σεις δυο μέρες τώρα;;;  :Whip:   :Whip: 

Ακόμα και ο γκέιμερ έχει να ποστάρει εδώ 48,5 ώρες;;;;;  :Crazy:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πού είστε καλέ σεις δυο μέρες τώρα;;;  
> 
> Ακόμα και ο γκέιμερ έχει να ποστάρει εδώ 48,5 ώρες;;;;;


Αλλά πάντα παρακολουθεί.  :Whistle:   :OneEye:

----------


## erateinos

ασχολούμαι με ανούσια πράγματα και λεπτομέρειες  :Razz:  :Razz: 
αλλά πρέπει να δουλεύω πότε πότε  :Cool: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  
εσείς όλοι δουλεύατε το Σ/Κ ?  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> ασχολούμαι με ανούσια πράγματα και λεπτομέρειες 
> αλλά πρέπει να δουλεύω πότε πότε 
>  
> εσείς όλοι δουλεύατε το Σ/Κ ?


Μα καλά, δε ντρέπεσαι να αποκαλείς δουλειά το να βάζεις τα καλά σου, το άρωμά σου, να πηγαίνεις σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις και δεξιώσεις στα πιο χάι μέρη, να γνωρίζεις κόσμο (κυρίως γυναικείο - απ' όλα έχει ο μπαχτσές), να μαθαίνεις του κόσμου τα κουτσομπολιά και να βγάζεις εκεί πέρα και μερικές φωτογραφίες για τις οποίες θα πληρωθείς και μάλιστα αδρότατα;;;  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> να βάζεις τα καλά σου, το άρωμά σου, να πηγαίνεις σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις και δεξιώσεις στα πιο χάι μέρη, να γνωρίζεις κόσμο (κυρίως γυναικείο - απ' όλα έχει ο μπαχτσές), να μαθαίνεις του κόσμου τα κουτσομπολιά και να βγάζεις εκεί πέρα και μερικές φωτογραφίες...


σε ποια εκλογικη περιφερεια ειναι υποψηφιος???  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

καλά τα λέτε  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
μπράβο, μπράβο  :Clap: 
κόβει η μια,  ράβει ο άλλος   :Crazy: 
 με βρήκατε μικρό και με δουλεύετε
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

ΣΤΗ ΘΑΣΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΝΌΣ

----------


## erateinos

> ΣΤΗ ΘΑΣΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΝΌΣ


*erateinos σηκώνει το χεράκι του 

δάσκαλε, δάσκαλε να πω? 

απο εδώ  βγαίνει ο καπνός  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Περίμενε να ερθει ο χειμώνας να βάλουμε και τα τζάκια και να δειτε τοτε φουγάρα  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

> *erateinos σηκώνει το χεράκι του 
> 
> δάσκαλε, δάσκαλε να πω? 
> 
> απο εδώ  βγαίνει ο καπνός


... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  και απο καπου αλλού....... :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

επεσε  :Whip:

----------


## aria

> ΣΤΗ ΘΑΣΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΝΌΣ



*Spoiler:*




			Κρύβε λόγια δάσκαλε, όλα στη φόρα θα τα βγάλουμε;;;  :Whip:   :Whip:

----------


## erateinos

> ... και απο καπου αλλού.......
> 
> επεσε


στο ''έπεσε'' θα συμφωνήσω  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		Δημήτρη,  ακόμα να πας στην συντοπίτισσα σου ?  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

Γελά ο μωρός καν τι μη γελοίον ει...

----------


## erateinos

> Γελά ο μωρός καν τι μη γελοίον ει...


άμα σε περάσω γενεές δεκατέσσερις να δω τι θα λες μετά ?   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δημήτρη,  ακόμα να πας στην συντοπίτισσα σου ?


Ακόμα... τι καρυδάκι γλυκό του'ταξα... τι μπλουζάκι φόλδινγ του'ταξα... τίποτα!  :What..?:   Το παίζει μυστική υπηρεσία (εκείνος ξέρει τα πάντα για μένα αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα  :Crazy: )  

Να, ορίστε!  Τώρα πέρασε και σε στελθ μόουντ!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Ακόμα... τι καρυδάκι γλυκό του'ταξα... τι μπλουζάκι φόλδινγ του'ταξα... τίποτα!   Το παίζει μυστική υπηρεσία (εκείνος ξέρει τα πάντα για μένα αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα )  
> 
> Να, ορίστε!  Τώρα πέρασε και σε στελθ μόουντ!!!


αν θυμάμαι καλά τα γλύκα δεν του αρέσουν  :Thinking: 
 κάτι για μια ξανθιά έλεγε η παραγγελιά που σου έκανε  :Whistle: 
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> αν θυμάμαι καλά τα γλύκα δεν του αρέσουν 
>  κάτι για μια ξανθιά έλεγε η παραγγελιά που σου έκανε


Και πού να τη βρω την ξανθιά αγάπη μου;;; Στα γαριδάκια;;; Με τον Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη παρέα;;;  :Crazy:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Ειμαι ανοικτός σε προσκλήσεις προκλήσεις   :Cool:

----------


## Iannis

Δεν παει να την κλοκαρει για να μη τον φαει λαχανο  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Δεν παει να την κλοκαρει για να μη τον φαει λαχανο


 :Whistling:  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## harris

> 


Nτροπή ρε! Όλα για την επιστήμη και την ομάδα είπαμε  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Δεν μασάω... Έχω γιατρό δάσκαλο και Conn-x TALK στο τηλέφωνο!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Δεν μασάω... Έχω γιατρό δάσκαλο και Conn-x TALK στο τηλέφωνο!!!


Είσαι κεφάτη, γυρίζεις απ'του Βερόπουλου, ένα πράμα  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Είσαι κεφάτη, γυρίζεις απ'του Βερόπουλου, ένα πράμα


Απ' του Λατσούρη λέμε εμείς εδώ  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Απ' του Λατσούρη λέμε εμείς εδώ


Latsouris?! WTF is Latsouris?!  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Latsouris?! WTF is Latsouris?!


Ο Βερόπουλος της Θάσου!  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Το τηλεφωνικό κλοκαρισμα δεν εχει την ιδια χαρη με το Live  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> Το τηλεφωνικό κλοκαρισμα δεν εχει την ιδια χαρη με το Live


Απόδειξέ το...  :Twisted Evil: 


*Spoiler:*




			Άντε γιατί τπτ δεν κάναμε... έτρωγα κόλλημα μετά από ένα λεπτό και κατάφερα να φτάσω 2,87 μόνο...  :Sad:  και τι κέρδισα; 2 λεπτά  :Sad:  μετά τέλειωσε και η μπαταρία του ασύρματου του γιατρού... πίκρα  :Crazy:

----------


## harris

> Ο Βερόπουλος της Θάσου!


Άρχοντας  :ROFL:  :Razz: 




> Το τηλεφωνικό κλοκαρισμα δεν εχει την ιδια χαρη με το Live


090 έχεις;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> 090 έχεις;


Φτου! Αυτά δεν τα πιάνει το conn-x talk!  :Wall:

----------


## harris

> Αυτά δεν τα πιάνει το conn-x talk!


Γιατί; Πιάνει κάτι άλλο; Μόνο για συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ είναι το δύσμοιρο  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Γυναίκες

..κερδισε 3,3 ωρες γρηγορότερα το WU και δεν της αρεσε

..τσκ τσκ  βας βας ο Παρασκευάς (άσχετο για την ωρα)

----------


## aria

> Γιατί; Πιάνει κάτι άλλο; Μόνο για συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ είναι το δύσμοιρο


Και πού να τους βρούμε εδώ πάνου καλέ κύριε τους ΜΗ συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ;;; Ε;;;  :Crazy: 





> Γυναίκες
> 
> ..κερδισε 3,3 ωρες γρηγορότερα το WU και δεν της αρεσε
> 
> ..τσκ τσκ  βας βας ο Παρασκευάς (άσχετο για την ωρα)


Απαράδεκτα πράματα... κι αυτή η θερμοκρασία δε λέει ν' ανέβει πάνω απ' τους 44... τι σόι κλόκι είναι αυτό μου λες;;; Ούτε ένα αξιοπρεπές 60άρι να μην πιάσω;;  :Sneer:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Απόδειξέ το...


O δικος μου E6600 εφτασε στα 3,03 χαλλλααρρα  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> O δικος μου E6600 εφτασε στα 3,03 χαλλλααρρα


 :Shocked:   :Rant:  Αύριο το μεσημέρι στο σπίτι μου χωρίς τον κηδεμόνα σου!  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Αύριο το μεσημέρι στο σπίτι μου χωρίς τον κηδεμόνα σου!


Πια Μητρική εχεις και ποιες μνήμες ?

----------


## aria

> Πια Μητρική εχεις και ποιες μνήμες ?


Σαν γιατρός ρωτάς:  Ποια συμπτώματα έχετε και πόσον καιρό;;  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> Σαν γιατρός ρωτάς:  Ποια συμπτώματα έχετε και πόσον καιρό;;


Το επάγγελμα βλέπεις   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμμ, άρια στοιχεία !!

----------


## aria

> Χμμμ, άρια στοιχεία !!


 :What..?:  Μετά τους γιατρούς, ήρθαν και οι ντέντεκτιβς;;  :Razz:   Τι θέλετε από μένα;;

----------


## A_gamer

> Μετά τους γιατρούς, ήρθαν και οι ντέντεκτιβς;;   Τι θέλετε από μένα;;


...Τι άλλο;  :Hammer:   :Rifle:   :Gun:   :Shoot:   :Death: 
 :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Μετά τους γιατρούς, ήρθαν και οι ντέντεκτιβς;;   Τι θέλετε από μένα;;


πάντως όχι το καρυδάκι γλυκό που προσπαθείς να ξεπουλήσεις από πρόπερσι   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> πάντως όχι το καρυδάκι γλυκό που προσπαθείς να ξεπουλήσεις από πρόπερσι


Δεν έχει μουχλιάσει ρε συ ακόμα! Τρώγεται!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Κατακαημένοι... μουχλιάζουν ορέ τα γλυκά του κουταλιού;;;  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			κατά το: πονάνε ορέ τα παληκάρια;;

----------


## erateinos

> Κατακαημένοι... μουχλιάζουν ορέ τα γλυκά του κουταλιού;;; 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			κατά το: πονάνε ορέ τα παληκάρια;;


τα φρέσκα ναι  :Wink: 
άμα είναι αγορασμένα από τον Λατσούρη κρατάνε 10 χρόνια  :Crazy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> τα φρέσκα ναι 
> άμα είναι αγορασμένα από τον Λατσούρη κρατάνε 10 χρόνια


Με αναγκάζεις να επαναλαμβάνομαι... 




> Γελά ο μωρός καν τι μη γελοίον ει...

----------


## mpapad

> Μετά τους γιατρούς, ήρθαν και οι ντέντεκτιβς;;   Τι θέλετε από μένα;;


 :RTFM:  Άδεια για κατοχή κλοκαρισμένου μηχανήματος και δίπλωμα λειτουργίας του, και σβέλτα.

Πάρε και μια κλήση για οδήγηση μόνο με 44 σε λωρίδα που είναι για 60.

Επίσης κατάσχονται όλες οι ποσότητες από το καρυδάκι γλυκό για ανάλυση από το χημείο του κράτους.  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Κατακαημένοι... μουχλιάζουν ορέ τα γλυκά του κουταλιού;;;


...οχι  Ζαχαρωνουν μόνο  :On topic please:

----------


## wi fi thief

> 


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  :Mr. Green:  :Biggrin:  :Laughing:  :HaHa:  :ROFL: 

καλημερες  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Ερωτηση (μιας και δεν αφορα τη ...ζαχαροπλαστικη ειναι κι αυτη οφ τοπικ) :Razz: 
γιατι η smp console ζηταει κωδικους χρηστη για να εγκατασταθει?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> 


Ωραιο το νεο milestone
της 300σαρας.

Ευγε  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL, Νικόλα πολλά ζητάς...δεν υπάρχει γιατί, σημασία έχει πως πρέπει να βάλεις password στα windows και να δώσεις και στην SMP το ίδιο password. Υποθέτω για να δουλεύει μόνο σε έναν user. Aλλά περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Iannis

delete plz

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερωτηση (μιας και δεν αφορα τη ...ζαχαροπλαστικη ειναι κι αυτη οφ τοπικ)
> γιατι η smp console ζηταει κωδικους χρηστη για να εγκατασταθει?


 :Shifty:  Θα βάλουμε smp win;;;  :Shifty:  


*Spoiler:*




			Όμως για να προλαβαίνουμε τις ημερομηνίες πρέπει να δουλεύουμε 24/7 ή ό,τι πιο κοντινό σ' αυτό... :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ aria : με smp στα win εψησα τις τελευταιες φουρνιες... μια χαρα! (και χωρις να δουλευω 24/7)
Αλλα και στο linux ζηταει κωδικους στην smp (? αν θυμαμαι καλα) και κατα τη γνωμη μου σωστα κανει (αποτρεποντας καποιους "πονηρους" να εγκαταστησουν κονσολες σε υπολογιστες τριτων  χωρις να τους ρωτησουνε)

@ νικαετος : Η απορια ειναι γιατι ΜΟΝΟ στην SMP και οχι στην απλη.
Γιατι οι προγραμματιστες της κανουν αυτο τον (δυσκολονοητο για μενα) διαχωρισμο αραγε???  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Σε linux,ζητάει μόνο administrator password, που δεν έχει σχέση με την κονσόλα...

----------


## tolism30

Λοιπόν καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έβαλα την winsmp και βρήκα την υγειά μου. Στον χρόνο που έκανε η μία απλή να μου δώσει 343 πόντους η smp μου δίνει 1760. (Που θα πάει θα σας φτάσω κάποια στιγμή. Λέμε τώρα)
Το πρόβλημα είναι τώρα το ότι έχω δύο απλές την μία στο 73% και την άλλη στο 61% και πρέπει να τις τελειώσω αλλά να που γλυκάθηκα με τα 1760άρια και δέν θέλω να την σταματήσω)

----------


## gkats2002

> Λοιπόν καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έβαλα την winsmp και βρήκα την υγειά μου. Στον χρόνο που έκανε η μία απλή να μου δώσει 343 πόντους η smp μου δίνει 1760. (Που θα πάει θα σας φτάσω κάποια στιγμή. Λέμε τώρα)
> Το πρόβλημα είναι τώρα το ότι έχω δύο απλές την μία στο 73% και την άλλη στο 61% και πρέπει να τις τελειώσω αλλά να που γλυκάθηκα με τα 1760άρια και δέν θέλω να την σταματήσω)


Είναι απλό. Τρέχεις SMP, αν δουλεύει 24/7, τότε σίγουρα σου μένει από την ημερομηνία λήξης τουλάχιστον ένα 2ήμερο, αν όχι, προσπάθησε, αν σου μένουν κάποιες ώρες μέχρι τη λήξη της διορίας, να ανοίγεις και τις απλές κονσόλες για να ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι το τέλος της διορίας, τουλάχιστον για να τελειώσεις και αυτά τα WU.

Το έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές χωρίς προβλήματα. Μάλιστα, είναι ακόμη ρυθμισμένες σαν service οι απλές κονσόλες, και αν κάνω restart ξεκινάνε όλα μαζί - και οι κονσόλες και η SMP - και αν ξεχάσω να κλείσω τις απλές, η SMP δεν δουλεύει, επειδή παίρνουν προτεραιότητα οι απλές που είναι service - αυτά στο μηχάνημα της δουλειάς, όχι στο σπίτι, στο σπίτι μόνο SMP!!!

----------


## mpapad

> Είναι απλό. Τρέχεις SMP, αν δουλεύει 24/7, τότε σίγουρα σου μένει από την ημερομηνία λήξης τουλάχιστον ένα 2ήμερο, αν όχι, προσπάθησε, αν σου μένουν κάποιες ώρες μέχρι τη λήξη της διορίας, να ανοίγεις και τις απλές κονσόλες για να ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι το τέλος της διορίας, τουλάχιστον για να τελειώσεις και αυτά τα WU.
> 
> Το έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές χωρίς προβλήματα. Μάλιστα, είναι ακόμη ρυθμισμένες σαν service οι απλές κονσόλες, και αν κάνω restart ξεκινάνε όλα μαζί - και οι κονσόλες και η SMP - και αν ξεχάσω να κλείσω τις απλές, η SMP δεν δουλεύει, επειδή παίρνουν προτεραιότητα οι απλές που είναι service - αυτά στο μηχάνημα της δουλειάς, όχι στο σπίτι, στο σπίτι μόνο SMP!!!


Η λύση είναι Quad. Αν τον πουσάρεις και λίγο ( :Whip:  :Whip: ) τότε μπορεί να τελιώσει και 2 WU στην ημέρα.

----------


## gkats2002

> Η λύση είναι Quad. Αν τον πουσάρεις και λίγο () τότε μπορεί να τελιώσει και 2 WU στην ημέρα.


Θα έπαιρνα Quad στην περίπτωση που θα σκόπευα να πάρω νέο μηχάνημα, επειδή όμως με τις εκπτώσεις "χτύπησα" καλές ευκαιρίες, για την ώρα θα αρκεστώ στα δύο C2D 6400, εξάλλου είναι αποκλειστικά για Folding, οπότε σε απόδοση καλά πάνε, δεν έχω παράπονο.

----------


## Iannis

Τι χρονο κανει μια Win SMP σε Quad?

----------


## mpapad

> Τι χρονο κανει μια Win SMP σε Quad?


Μια 2651 που έχει τώρα μέσα κάνει 9.41 το frame. Δλδ 16 ώρες και 11 λεπτά.
Αλλά δεν παίρνει μόνο 2651, έχω και 2610 με 7.04 το frame. 2652 με 7.52 και 2653 με 9.17.

Στον απουσάριστο Q6600 έχω
2651 με 11mn 26s
2652 με 9mn 38s
2653 με 11mn 29s

----------


## erateinos

> Η λύση είναι Quad. Αν τον πουσάρεις και λίγο () τότε μπορεί να τελιώσει και 2 WU στην ημέρα.


θα κανείς καλή παρέα με τον γιατρό μας  :Wink: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:

----------


## mpapad

> θα κανείς καλή παρέα με τον γιατρό μας



 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

μα ο γιατρος ειναι (πλεον) σε αλλη κατηγορια : *12 PLUS* Dedicated cores division... :Worthy: 
Που πας με 4, αντε 6 πυρηνες ρε καραμητροοοοοοο!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Laughing: 
αμα ειναι ετσι ("μικροι μεγαλοι στα καφενεια" που λεμε και στο χωριο μου) να κανω κι εγω παρεουλα με τον νικαετο (που εχει και ωραια ηχεια να φχαριστηθει το αυτακι μου μουσικουλα...) και τον μαρκο (κι ας του ριχνω μια καναδεζα σειρες...!!!) :Cool:

----------


## Νικαετός

gmt...όποτε αλλάζει το con-x IP, κολλάει ο σαμπαγιόνης...είδα σήμερα "φτωχή" παραγωγή από το γραφείο, γυρίζω και βλέπω τον quad από χθες το βράδυ,να έχει κολλήσει ούτε να στείλει ούτε να πάρει...κάνει και κάτι "ψιλοεργασίες" ο ΟΤΕ σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωσή του σήμερα και αύριο... :Mad:

----------


## erateinos

> και τον μαρκο (κι ας του ριχνω μια καναδεζα σειρες...!!!)


 :ROFL: 
βρε σειρούλα  (σε αποκαλώ έτσι για να αισθάνεσαι νεότερος  :Razz: ) 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



> gmt...όποτε αλλάζει το con-x IP, κολλάει ο σαμπαγιόνης...


θέλεις να απλώσω ένα καλώδιο UTP από τον Άλιμο στο γραφείο σου ?  :Razz: 


Off Topic


		κανένα pirelli δεν είναι ανοιχτό κοντά σου ?  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> βρε σειρούλα  (σε αποκαλώ έτσι για να αισθάνεσαι νεότερος ) 
>  
> 
> θέλεις να απλώσω ένα καλώδιο UTP από τον Άλιμο στο γραφείο σου ? 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κανένα pirelli δεν είναι ανοιχτό κοντά σου ?


ΛΟΛ, τώρα έδωσα την μια γραμμή (της Αντιγόνης) για 2play, μόλις έλθει (πριν περάσει το εξάμηνο του conn-x  :Razz: ) μπορεί να σκεφθώ την άλλη γραμμή σε ΟΝ...έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 65 τα έχουμε δώσει  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

σειρουλα, στον συγκεκριμενο τομεα σε περναω (αντιθετα με "αλλους" τομεις που ...εχουνε σχεση με το νημα  :Embarassed:  :Sorry:  :Crying: ) 

Ασε με να το ευχαριστηθω λιγακι!!!  :Sneer: 

 :What..?:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> ΛΟΛ, τώρα έδωσα την μια γραμμή (της Αντιγόνης) για 2play, μόλις έλθει (πριν περάσει το εξάμηνο του conn-x ) μπορεί να σκεφθώ την άλλη γραμμή σε ΟΝ...έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 65 τα έχουμε δώσει


έχεις και τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα  :ROFL: 
προλαβαίνεις πάντως  :Razz:  :Razz: 



> άσε που θα έχεις και ''μέσον'' τώρα

----------


## Iannis

Πατησα αυτο το "Ιστολογία"

και μου εβγαλε...

Γιατί θα ψηφίσω Γιώργο Παπανδρέου ??????????????????????

Ρε ολοι του ΠΑΣΟΚ εισαστε?  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πατησα αυτο το "Ιστολογία"
> 
> και μου εβγαλε...
> 
> Γιατί θα ψηφίσω Γιώργο Παπανδρέου ??????????????????????
> 
> Ρε ολοι του ΠΑΣΟΚ εισαστε?


Μάλλον έπεσες στον Λεύτωνα.  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Πατησα αυτο το "*Ιστολογία*"
> 
> και μου εβγαλε...
> 
> Γιατί θα ψηφίσω Γιώργο Παπανδρέου ??????????????????????
> 
> Ρε ολοι του ΠΑΣΟΚ εισαστε?


 :ROFL:  Σιγά μην πάτησες και στο Καρδιολογία  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Αυτός στο 2ο ετος μας εβγαλε τη πιστη για να το περασουμε το μαθημα
"Ιστολογία"

Θελω και εγω

θελω και εγω


Blog  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

Κανονικά ΜΟΝΟ οι φολταδoροι επρεπε να εχουν bolg

----------


## aria

> Αυτός στο 2ο ετος μας εβγαλε τη πιστη για να το περασουμε το μαθημα
> "Ιστολογία"
> 
> Θελω και εγω
> 
> θελω και εγω
> 
> 
> Blog 
> ...


Θα μας εκπροσωπήσω επάξια, πείτε μου τι φολντομορφή θέλετε να έχει το μπλογκ μου  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Θα μας εκπροσωπήσω επάξια, πείτε μου τι φολντομορφή θέλετε να έχει το μπλογκ μου



αν και το γραναζακι ειναι κοκκινο εγω ως αεκτζης προτεινω κιτρινομαυρο :


*Spoiler:*









 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Θα μας εκπροσωπήσω επάξια, πείτε μου τι φολντομορφή θέλετε να έχει το μπλογκ μου



ΣΟ κλπ 

διακρίσεις

Οι υπόλοιποι στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

- ASRock ALiveSATA2-GLAN
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
- Apacer DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4300 (266 MHz) 1024 ΜΒ
- Τροφοδοτικό δεν θυμάμαι, νομίζω 420W
- ATI Radeon X1600 Series ΡCI-Express 256 MB
- Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem (το χρησιμοποιώ για αποστολή φαξ μέσω η/υ)
- Floppy ναι
- CD-Rom NEC DV-5800E
- CD-Rom Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A

δεν θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο... πόσο να το ζμπρώξω σύντροφοι/συντρόφισσες;;  :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

με ενα κατοσταρικο θα εισαι τυχερη  :Wink:

----------


## aria

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Θα το κρατήσω για κειμήλιο...

----------


## wi fi thief

την μνημη απο που την εχεις?
δεν ειναι δυνατον να την φορουσε αυτο το συστημα...

πιστευω οτι αν δωσεις εσυ ενα εκατονεικοσαρι για μνημες σκληρο και κουτι, θα εχεις ενα συστημα που θα ειναι οτι μια χαρα για ολες τις χρησεις.
 :Wink:

----------


## aria

> την μνημη απο που την εχεις?
> δεν ειναι δυνατον να την φορουσε αυτο το συστημα...
> 
> πιστευω οτι αν δωσεις εσυ ενα εκατονεικοσαρι για μνημες σκληρο και κουτι, θα εχεις ενα συστημα που θα ειναι οτι μια χαρα για ολες τις χρησεις.


Κι όμως... το είχα πάρει πακέτο πριν 10 μήνες...  :Crazy: 

wifi, κάνει η mobo για τετραπύρηνο; Αν κάνει θα κάνω αυτό που λες... το κουτί όντως θέλει αλλαγή, σκληρούς έχω δύο, είναι το πισί που δουλεύω αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## aria

Δημόσια *ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ* ζητώ από τον αγαπημένο μου αιρετικό διπλω(μα)τη.  :Sorry: 

Απεχθάνομαι τα μούτρα και τις παρεξηγήσεις  :Wall: 

Καμιά φορά ίσως το παρακάνουμε με το χιούμορ αλλά ειδικά εγώ (διότι για την πάρτη μου μόνο μπορώ να μιλήσω) ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να ειρωνευτώ συμφορουμίτη και δη συνφολνταδόρο και πολύ περισσότερο τον erateino.

Σου αφιερώνω την ανεπανάληπτη επιτυχία της Καίτης Γαρμπή (ελαφρώς διασκευασμένη):

Μααααααα ευθύνη εμείς δεν έχουμε καμία
κατά τη γνώμη όλων των μαρτύρων
της παρεξήγησής μας η ετυμηγορία
απλή υπερβολή πληκτρολογίιιιιων


*Spoiler:*




			Για την ιστορία: η φράση που χρησιμοποίησα εχρησιμοποιείτο κατά κόρον από την Ντένη Μαρκορά (δεν φαντάζομαι να ρωτήσετε ποια είναι αυτή) την οποία λατρεύω και δανείζομαι κατά κόρον φράσεις και στιγμές του χαρακτήρα της... δυστυχώς ο γραπτός λόγος είναι φτωχός μπροστά σε μία λάιβ αναπαράσταση των φράσεων αυτών και προφανώς γι' αυτό συνέβη η παρεξήγηση...

----------


## Iannis

Ετσι μπραβο
Γιατι αλλιως ............βρεμενη σανιδα 

και εσείς κυρία μου  θα φατε ινφραction  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

οκ κανένα πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Κι όμως... το είχα πάρει πακέτο πριν 10 μήνες... 
> 
> wifi, κάνει η mobo για τετραπύρηνο; Αν κάνει θα κάνω αυτό που λες... το κουτί όντως θέλει αλλαγή, σκληρούς έχω δύο, είναι το πισί που δουλεύω αυτή τη στιγμή.


ο phenom (οοοοοοταν βγει  :Razz: ) θα μπορει να τοποθετηθει πανω σε socket AM2 (στην μητρικη σου δλδ) χωρις ομως ορισμενα (νεα) προηγμενα χαρακτηριστικα (κυριως οσον αφορα την επικοινωνια του με τη μνημη πραγμα στο οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως ακομα και ο athlon ειναι πολυ μπροστα απο ΟΛΟ τον ανταγωνισμο, λογω σχεδιασης)
Βεβαιως θα χρειαστει αναβαθμιση του bios, διαδικασια σχετικα απλη  :One thumb up: 

Αλλα επιμενω : καπου εχεις κανει λαθος :
Η μητρικη που μας δειχνει το link σου δεν μπορει να δεχτει DDR μνημες, ουτε και ο επεξεργαστης σου εφ' οσον ειναι sAM2 δεχεται να δουλεψουνε μαζι.
Η στη μητρικη κανεις λαθος ή στη μνημη.
ή η μεν θα ειναι socket 939 ή η δε DDR2 (σου ευχομαι το δευτερο) :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

Από αύριο φεύγω διακοπές, οπότε μειώνω και απόδοση. Θα γυρίσω τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας, τα λέμε τότε και καλά διπλώματα (και να γυρίσω και να έχουμε πάει στις 200.000)  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Από αύριο φεύγω διακοπές, οπότε μειώνω και απόδοση. Θα γυρίσω τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας, τα λέμε τότε και καλά διπλώματα (και να γυρίσω και να έχουμε πάει στις 200.000)


καλά να περάσεις και καλή ξεκούραση  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

Να περάσεις καλά alex...  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλα να περασεις θοδωρη!!! (που θα πας???)

Οσο για την παραγωγη, μην μασας!
Θα αυξησω εγω τα γκαζια! :Medic:  Βασισου πανω μου... :Wounded: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Καλή ξεκούραση Θοδωρή  :Wink: 

Νικόλα, οι μνήμες _ΕΙΝΑΙ_ DDR2... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...  :Thinking:

----------


## alexopth69

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, βασίζομαι σε σας για την παραγωγή. Κύπρο θα πάω...

----------


## Iannis

> Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, βασίζομαι σε σας για την παραγωγή. Κύπρο θα πάω...



Καμε ωρε μια σταση να πιούμε καμια τσικουδια


Καλα να περασεις παλικαρι   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλά να περάσεις alexopth69  :One thumb up: 

Άρια ωραίο avatar!  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Νικόλα, οι μνήμες _ΕΙΝΑΙ_ DDR2... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...


ωχ! ναι... 
εχεις δικιο.
με μπερδεψε το (266ΜΗΖ)  :Embarassed: 
Σορρυ  :Sorry: 
Πολυ σωστα το εγραψες 266 ddr2 = 532MHZ
Εγω εκανα πατατα.
Οποτε με 80 ευρουλακια (κουτι+σκληρο) φτιαχνεις μια χαρα συστημα.
ΟΚ μπορει να μην εχει seasonic τροφοδοτικο, αλλα ποιος ειναι τελειος την σημερον ημερα... :Razz: 

αλλα εσεις το εχετε προχωρησει πολυ το θεμα με τους quad...:
κειμηλιο ο Α64 sAM2 Χ2 3800+???
Πριν απο ενα μηνα ελεγα να τον αγορασω για μενα. :Razz: 

Aν μιλησω (παλι) για υπερβολες (υπερχρονισμενος quad core στο σπιτι για internet, ταινιες, office) θα γινω κακος? :Thinking: 

 :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Aν μιλησω (παλι) για υπερβολες (υπερχρονισμενος quad core στο σπιτι για internet, ταινιες, office) θα γινω κακος?


O/C και ξερό ψωμί   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

και το ξερο ψωμι (στην εποχη μας) δεν ειναι υπερβολη?  :Laughing: 
Αμα τρως μονο παξιμαδια σε κανενα μηνα θα σε εχουνε υπο μηχανικη υποστηριξη... :Razz:  :Razz: 
Γιατρε, πες του!!!

----------


## mpapad

> και το ξερο ψωμι (στην εποχη μας) δεν ειναι υπερβολη? 
> Αμα τρως μονο παξιμαδια σε κανενα μηνα θα σε εχουνε υπο μηχανικη υποστηριξη...
> Γιατρε, πες του!!!


Δεν έχω φόβο... αντέχω.

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν έχω φόβο... αντέχω.


Με Vcore στα 1.7 για πόσο θα αντέξεις ακόμα;

----------


## mpapad

> Με Vcore στα 1.7 για πόσο θα αντέξεις ακόμα;


Το έχω σανιδώσει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Το έχω σανιδώσει


"electron migration"  coming soon  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:   και μετα  :Medic:

----------


## Iannis

delete plz

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πάλι έπεσε το Standford (stats). Πάντως πρίν από 3 και μίση ώρες μου το έστειλε το WU κανονικά και πήρε καινούργιο. Αλλά για στατιστικά πάπαλα.

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πάλι έπεσε το Standford (stats). Πάντως πρίν από 3 και μίση ώρες μου το έστειλε το WU κανονικά και πήρε καινούργιο. Αλλά για στατιστικά πάπαλα.


καλημέρα Τόλη  :Smile: 
και το site τους είναι πεσμένο  :Whistle: 
 βλέπω το ζεύγος έχει ανοδική πορεία  :Respekt:

----------


## k_koulos

το είδα και γω, αν και τι να δω αφού δεν διπλώνει το ps3 πάλι θα έπεσε το ρεύμα σπίτι γμτ!

----------


## erateinos

> το είδα και γω, αν και τι να δω αφού δεν διπλώνει το ps3 πάλι θα έπεσε το ρεύμα σπίτι γμτ!




Off Topic


		μετά τις φοβίες για τους μυστήριους τύπους σειρά έχει η ΔΕΗ  :Razz:  :Smile: 




> Κώστα θα λείπεις πολύ καιρό?

----------


## k_koulos

εβάλα την γιαγιά μου να ανοίξει το ps3 και περιμένω να δω νεότερα!

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά τα έχουν φτύσει και στα στατιστικά και το site τους. Το eoc δεν γίνεται update από το χθες βράδυ 11 ώρα Ελλάδας. Αμα δείτε δείχνει μέχρι τώρα 0 πόντους, που είναι αδύνατο για την ομάδα μας.

Εκτός και αν κλείσατε όλοι τα pc από χθες βράδυ, εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?  :Crying: 

Μην αρπάξω καμιά βρεμένη σανίδα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gkats2002

Μπά, ανοιχτά είναι τα pc και δουλεύουνε, ,μην ανησυχείς.

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		 απειλές για βρεγμένες σανίδες, 
η γιαγιά του koulou ασχοληθείτε με  PS3, 
το Στάνφορντ κάνει εργασίες αναβάθμισης (λέμε τώρα), 
δίπλα οι άλλοι φολνταδόροι βάζουν φουρνέλο στους υπολογιστές τους   :Thinking: 
 σε τι κόσμο ζούμε ?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:

----------


## mpapad

> Παιδιά τα έχουν φτύσει και στα στατιστικά και το site τους. Το eoc δεν γίνεται update από το χθες βράδυ 11 ώρα Ελλάδας. Αμα δείτε δείχνει μέχρι τώρα 0 πόντους, που είναι αδύνατο για την ομάδα μας.
> 
> Εκτός και αν κλείσατε όλοι τα pc από χθες βράδυ, εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ? 
> 
> Μην αρπάξω καμιά βρεμένη σανίδα


Χθές το βράδυ το ένα PC φολνταρε και το άλλο το πίεζα να τρέξει παραπάνω μπάς και τελιώσουμε καμια πρωτείνη νωρίτερα. Τελικά τζίφος.
 :Gun:  :Hammered:  :Tease: 

Πάντως μια πρωτείνη που τέλειωσε την έστειλε πρίν από λίγο.

----------


## panosaoua

> Από αύριο φεύγω διακοπές, οπότε μειώνω και απόδοση. Θα γυρίσω τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας, τα λέμε τότε και καλά διπλώματα (και να γυρίσω και να έχουμε πάει στις 200.000)


Καλή ξεκούραση και καλά να περάσεις.  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 απειλές για βρεγμένες σανίδες, 
> η γιαγιά του koulou ασχοληθείτε με PS3, 
> το Στάνφορντ κάνει εργασίες αναβάθμισης (λέμε τώρα), 
> δίπλα οι άλλοι φολνταδόροι βάζουν φουρνέλο στους υπολογιστές τους 
> σε τι κόσμο ζούμε ?


 
Σκληρός κόσμος για το διπλωματικό σώμα  :Whistle: 

Καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## gkats2002

Ας είναι κολλημένα τα στατιστικά, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, το σημαντικότερο είναι να παίρνει και να στέλνει WU να δουλεύουμε.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τα στατιστικά, η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν ανακατατάξεις όταν επανέλθουν, εκτός και αν χρειαστούνε κι άλλες μέρες.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Θοδωρή, καλή ξεκούραση. Την καλύτερη περίοδο πας διακοπούλες, σε ζηλεύω.

----------


## aria

Θα υπάρξουν g...  :Wink:  Άντε να βγάλεις κι αυτό το αγχωτικό γραφικό απ' την υπογραφή σου!  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> το είδα και γω, αν και τι να δω αφού δεν διπλώνει το ps3 πάλι θα έπεσε το ρεύμα σπίτι γμτ!





> εβάλα την γιαγιά μου να ανοίξει το ps3 και περιμένω να δω νεότερα!


Δεν πειραζει κλεινε το πσ3 στη ψυχρα και αυτο θα σου δινει 300ρες και ας ειναι στο 1-2 %  Χαχαχαχα

δεν το ειπα εγω αυτο Αλλος/η το ειπε

Πισω απο ολα αυτα ξερεις ποιος, αιρετικά και διπλωματικά, κρίβεται ε?? :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## k_koulos

πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο το 50% για να σου δώσει πόντους, απλά wu στο σύνολο των επεξεργασμένων σου προσθέτει!

[για το ποιός με μάτιαξε πάνω που έπερνα τα ίσια μου δεν το συζητάω :Crazy:  ]

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα υπάρξουν g...  Άντε να βγάλεις κι αυτό το αγχωτικό γραφικό απ' την υπογραφή σου!


Πέντε χιλιάδες ακόμα - υπομονή!  :Razz: 




> πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο το 50% για να σου δώσει πόντους, απλά wu στο σύνολο των επεξεργασμένων σου προσθέτει!
> 
> [για το ποιός με μάτιαξε πάνω που έπερνα τα ίσια μου δεν το συζητάω ]


Μάρκοοοοοοο! Δε σου 'χω πει να αφήσεις τα πρωτεϊνικά voodoo;!  :Crazy: 

Δίκιο έχει ο άνθρωπος που σε φοβάται!  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πάλι έπεσε το Standford (stats). Πάντως πρίν από 3 και μίση ώρες μου το έστειλε το WU κανονικά και πήρε καινούργιο. Αλλά για στατιστικά πάπαλα.


http://forum.folding-community.org/p...topic_id=21108

----------


## Iannis

Οποτε ουτε του O/C παιζουν

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=36673

----------


## erateinos

καλύτερα να σου βγει το όνομα παρά το μάτι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> καλύτερα να σου βγει το όνομα παρά το μάτι


Αστα αυτα τα πονηρα
Κατι μαγειρεύεις εσυ Σιγανοπαπαδιά.

Εαν το επομενο διάστημα δω μεσο ορο πανω απο 2.500 την μερα θα στείλω την αντιτρομοκρατικη (αντιαιρετικη) ομαδα να μπουκαρει στην Aireticus γιαφκα

και :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

omerta  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου με εσάς εδώ  :Shocked:  




άντε να πηγαίνω όσο είναι νωρίς  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

Η κονσόλα μου...... πήγε για ύπνο!!!  :Stunned: 


*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*




			[19:28:30] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a1.exe
[19:28:30] Decompressed FahCore_a1.exe (2035712 bytes) successfully
[19:28:30] + Core successfully engaged
[19:28:35] 
[19:28:35] + Processing work unit
[19:28:35] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:28:35] Core found.
[19:28:35] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:28:35]
[19:28:35] + Working ...
[19:28:59] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:28:59] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:29:04] 
[19:29:04] + Processing work unit
[19:29:04] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:29:04] Core found.
[19:29:04] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:29:04]
[19:29:04] + Working ...
[19:29:28] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:29:28] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:29:33] 
[19:29:33] + Processing work unit
[19:29:33] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:29:33] Core found.
[19:29:33] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:29:33]
[19:29:33] + Working ...
[19:29:58] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:29:58] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:29:58] - Attempting to download new core...
[19:29:58] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:29:58] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] + 789667 bytes downloaded
[19:29:58] Verifying core Core_a1.fah...
[19:29:58] Signature is VALID
		


[19:29:58] 
[19:29:58] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a1.exe
[19:29:58] Decompressed FahCore_a1.exe (2035712 bytes) successfully
[19:29:58] + Core successfully engaged
[19:30:03] 
[19:30:03] + Processing work unit
[19:30:03] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:30:03] Core found.
[19:30:03] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:30:03]
[19:30:03] + Working ...
[19:30:27] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:30:27] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:30:32] 
[19:30:32] + Processing work unit
[19:30:32] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:30:32] Core found.
[19:30:32] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:30:32]
[19:30:32] + Working ...
[19:30:57] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:30:57] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:31:02] 
[19:31:02] + Processing work unit
[19:31:02] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:31:02] Core found.
[19:31:02] Working on Unit 08 [September 13 19:31:02]
[19:31:02] + Working ...
[19:31:26] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[19:31:26] + Error starting Folding@Home core.
[19:31:26] 
*Folding@Home will go to sleep* for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[19:31:26] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[19:31:26] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[19:31:26] + *Sleeping*...

----------


## k_koulos

επανήλθαν τα στατιστικά

----------


## Iannis

> Η κονσόλα μου...... πήγε για ύπνο!!! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ολα τα ειχα δει αλλα κοιμισμένη κονσολα????
πρωτη φορα :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Η κονσόλα μου...... πήγε για ύπνο!!! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τώρα τα είδα όλα!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## erateinos

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

πέντε αποτυχημένες προσπαθείς και ύπνο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> κουράζετε και αυτό


αν έφτανε τις είκοσι θα έπεφτε σε χειμερία νάρκη 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά τα'χω παίξει... εν τω μεταξύ δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα... τι έσβησα fahcore+work+queue τι της φωνάζω "ξύπνα μαρήηηηηηη μας κυνηγάει ο Συλβέστροοοοοοος"... τίποτα αυτή, μουλάρωσε  :Sad: 

Γυρίζω σε αρολινουξόλ  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

περιμένοντας τις εξελίξεις

----------


## Iannis

> περιμένοντας τις εξελίξεις


Ετοιμάσου... :2Guns:  :2Guns: 

εισαι ηδη 14 ποντους πανω απο τις 2.500

οπου νάνε ....μπουκάρει ο ασύμμετρος.... :Superman:  :Superman: 


ps. win smp και πράσινα αλλογα

----------


## erateinos

δάσκαλε μέχρι 2700 την ημέρα φτάνω μην με υποβαθμίζεις στους 2500  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

άλλωστε γνωρίζεις ότι διαβάζω  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> ps. win smp και πράσινα αλλογα


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω... πιο τεμπέλα κονσόλα δεν έχω δει...  :Thumb down:

----------


## A_gamer

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  @all

----------


## aria

> @all


Τι, αυτό ήταν;;; Δεν έχει σχόλιο ξεχωριστά για κάθε ποστ;;;  :Shocked:   :Stunned: 

Σαν πολύ βαριέσαι σήμερα  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## A_gamer

> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά τα'χω παίξει... εν τω μεταξύ δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα... τι έσβησα fahcore+work+queue τι της φωνάζω "ξύπνα μαρήηηηηηη μας κυνηγάει ο Συλβέστροοοοοοος"... τίποτα αυτή, μουλάρωσε 
> 
> Γυρίζω σε αρολινουξόλ


Έτσι! Κάτω η τυραννία (ΑΚΑ WinSMP)!  :Whip: 




> περιμένοντας τις εξελίξεις


Χαλλλλλλλλαρά, ε;  :Laughing: 




> Ετοιμάσου...
> 
> εισαι ηδη 14 ποντους πανω απο τις 2.500
> 
> οπου νάνε ....μπουκάρει ο ασύμμετρος....
> 
> 
> ps. win smp και πράσινα αλλογα


Έλα μωρέ, ένα κλοκάρισμα έκανε ο άνθρωπος (ή μάλλον δύο) και έπεσες να τον φας!  :Razz: 




> δάσκαλε μέχρι 2700 την ημέρα φτάνω μην με υποβαθμίζεις στους 2500 
> 
> άλλωστε γνωρίζεις ότι διαβάζω


 :ROFL:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Respekt: 




> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω... πιο τεμπέλα κονσόλα δεν έχω δει...


LOL...




> Τι, αυτό ήταν;;; Δεν έχει σχόλιο ξεχωριστά για κάθε ποστ;;;  
> 
> Σαν πολύ βαριέσαι σήμερα


Η επιθυμία σας είναι για μένα διαταγή! *ΓΚΝΤΟΥΠ*

----------


## Iannis

> δάσκαλε μέχρι 2700 την ημέρα φτάνω μην με υποβαθμίζεις στους 2500 
> 
> άλλωστε γνωρίζεις ότι διαβάζω




 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 






> Τι, αυτό ήταν;;; Δεν έχει σχόλιο ξεχωριστά για κάθε ποστ;;;  
> 
> Σαν πολύ βαριέσαι σήμερα


Καλα βαλτή εισαι??? Τωρα που ειχε ηρεμισει του βαζεις φιτίλια???

----------


## caramela

> Καλα βαλτή εισαι??? Τωρα που ειχε ηρεμισει του βαζεις φιτίλια???


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> 


 :ROFL:  Πράγματι, γάτος ο aireticus!  :Respekt: 




> Καλα βαλτή εισαι??? Τωρα που ειχε ηρεμισει του βαζεις φιτίλια???


Άσ' την, καλά κάνει και με ξυπνάει.  :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Πράγματι, γάτος ο aireticus!


Δεν το 'πιασες ακριβώς... Gatos Publications ( :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: ) = Εκδόσεις Ιατρός Δάσκαλος  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> Άσ' την, καλά κάνει και με ξυπνάει.


...άλλος με καφέ... άλλος με τη θεία άρια...  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Πράγματι, γάτος ο aireticus!


έχω καλό δάσκαλο  :One thumb up: 
με κρατάει πάντα σε εγρήγορση  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22686

----------


## aria

Σε παγκόσμια πρώτη, η παραγωγή της Fold Productions: *Airetikus: My life*

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...bed514b2f17599

----------


## Hengeo

> Σε παγκόσμια πρώτη, η παραγωγή της Fold Productions: *Airetikus: My life*
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...bed514b2f17599


LOL καλό!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

:ROTFL: 
Μάρκο, μήπως προσέλαβες το στυλίστα του Γαρδέλλη?  :What..?: 
Τι μαλλί είν'αυτό άνθρωπέ μου???????  :Scared:

----------


## erateinos

> Σε παγκόσμια πρώτη, η παραγωγή της Fold Productions: *Airetikus: My life*
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...bed514b2f17599


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Respekt: 


μετά από την* Gatos Publications*

ακολουθεί η *aria Fold Productions*






> Ανδρέα για τις ανάγκες του ρόλου είναι έτσι τα μαλλιά μου

----------


## gkats2002

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

Απλά τέλειο!!! Τέλειο!!!

----------


## Iannis

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...7f1594be009c25

----------


## caramela

> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...7f1594be009c25


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...7f1594be009c25


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

αντί για τον χρυσό φοίνικα η επιτροπή σας απονέμει αυτό δάσκαλε

----------


## caramela

> αντί για τον χρυσό φοίνικα η επιτροπή σας απονέμει αυτό δάσκαλε


 :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> 


που να δεις και την ιδιαιτέρα  του γιατρού  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> αντί για τον χρυσό φοίνικα η επιτροπή σας απονέμει αυτό δάσκαλε


Πού τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά;  :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

> Πού τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά;


έχω χορηγούς  :Wink: 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

αρκεί να είσαι άνετος και να έχεις στιλ   :Wink:

----------


## caramela

[quote=erateinos;1427354]αρκεί να είσαι άνετος και να έχεις στιλ   :Wink: 


 :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

Η ταινία που ακολουθεί είναι κατάλληλη. Απαραίτητη η γονική συναίνεση.

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...018b8f35f2fb8e

----------


## erateinos

> Η ταινία που ακολουθεί είναι κατάλληλη. Απαραίτητη η γονική συναίνεση.
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...018b8f35f2fb8e


προτεινόμενη για 9 όσκαρ !!!

*Spoiler:*




			Α' Ανδρικός ρόλος
Α' Γυναικείος ρόλος
Καλύτερη σκηνοθεσία
Καλύτερο προσαρμοσμένο σενάριο
Καλύτερο πρωτότυπο σενάριο
Καλύτερη ξενόγλωσση ταινία
Καλύτερη καλλιτεχνική διεύθυνση
Καλύτερη φωτογραφία
Καλύτερη ταινία μικρού μήκους
		



 :Respekt:

----------


## gkats2002

Σήμερα γράφεται ιστορία!!! Εϊστε απίθανοι!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Σήμερα γράφεται ιστορία!!! Εϊστε απίθανοι!!!


παει το καϊμενο το πουλακι
Το εφαγε ο Γατος

...Σλοβενος κανεις???? ευτυχώς που υπαρχουν τετοια ματς και βαζουν κανενα φραγκο οι καρδιολογοι  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:

----------


## harris

> Σε παγκόσμια πρώτη, η παραγωγή της Fold Productions: *Airetikus: My life*
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...bed514b2f17599





> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...7f1594be009c25





> Η ταινία που ακολουθεί είναι κατάλληλη. Απαραίτητη η γονική συναίνεση.
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...018b8f35f2fb8e



 :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Για δείτε και αυτό  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...4d159c2e65f1ab

 :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Για δείτε και αυτό


 :Worthy:  :Respekt: 




> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...4d159c2e65f1ab


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Για δείτε και αυτό


Όχι γρεέκλιση!  :Mad:   :Razz: 




> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...4d159c2e65f1ab


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

> Όχι γρεέκλιση!


Είναι εκτός φόρουμ, δεν μετράει  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Είναι εκτός φόρουμ, δεν μετράει


Ναι, αλλά χαλάει την ταινία: αν ήταν στα ελληνικά, θα έπεφτε σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερο γέλιο.

----------


## erateinos

> Για δείτε και αυτό


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 



> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...4d159c2e65f1ab


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

μόνο τον ρόλο του Καίλα δεν έχω παίξει  :Crying: 




> στο σωστό νήμα γράφω τα off topic


σειρούλα δεν είμαι τόσο μαυριδερός  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Το Στάνφορντ ξεκίνησε blog. . . μα τι αντιγραφή πέφτει επιτέλους . . .  :Cool:  :Smoker:  :Razz: 

Οι κάτοχοι PS3 δείτε τι γράφει για την επόμενη version 1.3  :Wink: 

Καλημέρες  :Smile:

----------


## aria

και.... μην ξεχνιόμαστε...  :Razz: 

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...fe42fbe4e4a92d

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> και.... μην ξεχνιόμαστε... 
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...fe42fbe4e4a92d



Έτσι - έτσι! Πρόγραμμα μαζικής αναβάθμισης! Δώσε και σε μας του πτωχούς πλην τίμιους διπλωτές γιατρέ!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Hollywood το κανατε το thread  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> και.... μην ξεχνιόμαστε... 
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...fe42fbe4e4a92d


Γιατρέ, αποκαλύφθηκε το μυστικό σου!  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

*ψήφο στον γιατρό* 
 :Respekt: 


για ακόμα περισσότερους επεξεργαστές
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  

για πιο ξεκούραστο δίπλωμα  :One thumb up:  
 :Respekt: 



Off Topic


		ο μοναδικός που δίνει τις βαλίτσες ''πάνω'' από το τραπέζι  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> *ψήφο στον γιατρό* 
> 
> 
> 
> για ακόμα περισσότερους επεξεργαστές
>  
> 
> για πιο ξεκούραστο δίπλωμα  
> 
> ...


Σε 10 min τελειώνει το στήσιμο της τράτας (Ε6600)

Η κυρια κατι εχει σκαρώσει και δεν μιλάει :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

:What..?:  Εγώ μόνο με το Μπόλυγουντ ασχολούμαι τελευταίως...  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

ετουτο 'δω τι ειναι παλι? :Thinking: 

 Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps  (13 percent)
[20:06:25] *Gromacs cannot continue further*.
[20:06:25] *Going to send back what have done*.
[20:06:25] logfile size: 86413
[20:06:25] - Writing 86949 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:06:25]   ... Done.
[20:06:25] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.sas
[20:06:25] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.goe
[20:06:25] Warning:  check for stray files
[20:08:25] 
[20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[20:08:25] 
[20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END



*Spoiler:*




			[17:23:19] Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps  (5 percent)
[17:42:13] Writing local files
[17:42:13] Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps  (6 percent)
[18:00:45] Writing local files
[18:00:45] Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps  (7 percent)
[18:19:16] Writing local files
[18:19:16] Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps  (8 percent)
[18:37:47] Writing local files
[18:37:47] Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps  (9 percent)
[18:57:18] Writing local files
[18:57:18] Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps  (10 percent)
[19:17:24] Writing local files
[19:17:25] Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps  (11 percent)
[19:38:27] Writing local files
[19:38:27] Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps  (12 percent)
[19:58:59] Writing local files
[19:58:59] Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps  (13 percent)
[20:06:25] Gromacs cannot continue further.
[20:06:25] Going to send back what have done.
[20:06:25] logfile size: 86413
[20:06:25] - Writing 86949 bytes of core data to disk...
[20:06:25]   ... Done.
[20:06:25] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.sas
[20:06:25] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.goe
[20:06:25] Warning:  check for stray files
[20:08:25] 
[20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[20:08:25] 
[20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
[20:08:27] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
[20:08:27] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
[20:08:27] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[20:10:31] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:10:31] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:10:31] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:10:32] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[20:10:32] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:10:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:10:57] + Closed connections
[20:11:02] 
[20:11:02] + Processing work unit
[20:11:02] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[20:11:02] Core found.
[20:11:02] Working on Unit 07 [September 16 20:11:02]
[20:11:02] + Working ...
[20:11:03] 
[20:11:03] *------------------------------*
[20:11:03] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[20:11:03] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[20:11:03] 
[20:11:03] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:11:03] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:11:04] - Starting from initial work packet
[20:11:04] 
[20:11:04] Project: 2652 (Run 0, Clone 236, Gen 23)
[20:11:04] 
[20:11:04] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:11:04] Entering M.D.
[20:11:21]  percent)
[20:11:21] - Starting from initial work packet
[20:11:21] 
[20:11:21] Project: 2652 (Run 0, Clone 236, Gen 23)
[20:11:21] 
[20:11:21] Entering M.D.
[20:11:21] n 0, Clone 236, Gen 23)
[20:11:21] 
[20:11:21] Entering M.D.
[20:11:21] ne 236, Gen 23)
[20:11:21] 
[20:11:21] Entering M.D.
[20:11:28] Rejecting checkpoint
[20:11:28] Protein: Protein
[20:11:28] Writing local files
[20:11:29] Extra SSE boost OK.
[20:11:29] Writing local files
[20:11:29] Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps  (0 percent)
[20:30:38] Writing local files
[20:30:38] Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps  (1 percent)
[20:49:17] Writing local files
[20:49:17] Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps  (2 percent)
[21:08:00] Writing local files
[21:08:00] Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps  (3 percent)
[21:26:58] Writing local files
[21:26:58] Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps  (4 percent)
[21:45:29] Writing local files
[21:45:29] Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps  (5 percent)
[22:04:00] Writing local files
[22:04:00] Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps  (6 percent)



Χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα... :Crying:

----------


## erateinos

> Εγώ μόνο με το Μπόλυγουντ ασχολούμαι τελευταίως...


άλλα λένε όμως τα στατιστικά σου  :Whistle: 
 :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: 





> ετουτο 'δω τι ειναι παλι?
> 
>  Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps  (13 percent)




Off Topic


		13% και πόσες έδρες?  :Razz:  :Razz: 







> [20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> [20:08:25] 
> [20:08:25] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> [20:08:27] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
> [20:08:27] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
> [20:08:27] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
> 
> Χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα...


CoreStatus = 7B (123)
Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
Deleting current work unit & continuing...
This is an unknown SMP core error and believed to be a local file corruption error.
Folding-community: Error 0x7b
Folding-community: Kasson' post in Error 0x7b

ρίξε μια ματια εδώ ''σειρούλα''   :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

δεν βγαζω ακρη μαρκο...
Φταιω εγω (το συστημα δλδ γιατι εγω δεν πειραξα τπτ) ή o client που δεν μπορει να "επικοινωνησει" με το core?
 :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

εσύ φταις Νίκο  :Whip:   :Razz:  :Razz: 
*άγνωστο λάθος* είναι (φέξε μου και γλίστρησα) στον επεξεργαστή σου και την SMP  (μπορεί να μάλωσαν)  :Crazy:

----------


## aria

Τι είναι αυτά τα παλιοπρότζεκτ 4000 που παίρνει από χθες το PS3;;  :Rant:  :Hammered:  :Rant:   Και δίνουν μόνο 211 βαθμούς;;;  :Rant:  :Wall:  :Rant:  :Wall: 

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά Σοφάκι!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά Σοφάκι!!!


χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα Σοφία !!! 


Off Topic


		Τόλη να την χαίρεσαι !!!

----------


## Iannis

> ετουτο 'δω τι ειναι παλι?
> 
>  Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps  (13 percent)
> [20:06:25] *Gromacs cannot continue further*.
> [20:06:25] *Going to send back what have done*.
> [20:06:25] logfile size: 86413
> [20:06:25] - Writing 86949 bytes of core data to disk...
> [20:06:25]   ... Done.
> [20:06:25] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.sas
> ...


Ετυχε μη δινεις σημασια
Τυχερός στην ατυχια σου να συμβεί στο 13%
Το εχω παθει στο 97%




> Τι είναι αυτά τα παλιοπρότζεκτ 4000 που παίρνει από χθες το PS3;;   Και δίνουν μόνο 211 βαθμούς;;; 
> 
> Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά Σοφάκι!!!


Οτι θα ρωτουσα το ιδιο 211 :Wall:  :Wall: 

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΟΦΙΕΣ*

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ετυχε μη δινεις σημασια
> Τυχερός στην ατυχια σου να συμβεί στο 13%
> Το εχω παθει στο 97%


οντως τυχερος... :Wink: 
Κριμα παντως γιατι ητανε "γρηγορη" WU (>20 λεπτα καθε εκατοστο) 
Το εχεις παθει πολλες φορες? (εγω πρωτη ευτυχως, αλλα εχω μολις 5 WUs με την SMP στα win vista)
Εσυ στο sabayon την "πατησες"??? (ειναι δλδ bug που δεν εχει να κανει με το λειτουργικο ή τα 64-bit?)  :Thinking: 

καλημερες... :Smile: 
 Ευχομαι η κρητη να μην ειναι σημερα "νευρικη" ή αμηχανη...  :Cool:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic





> Ευχομαι η κρητη να μην ειναι σημερα "νευρικη" ή αμηχανη...


1) τι θες να πεις?  :Razz: 
2) μη φτύνεις, είναι αγένεια!  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) τι θες να πεις? 
> 2) μη φτύνεις, είναι αγένεια!


εννοω τα "μετεκλογικα"

Αλλα εσυ τι ζητας τετοια ωρα online νεαρε? :Thinking: 
Δεν θα επρεπε να κλαδευεις τωρα??? :Razz: 

αγενεια ειναι το : γκουχουουουουου χρρρρρρρρρρρρρουπ  :Cool:  πλαααααατς! (χλαπάτσα)
Οχι το απλο  :Cool: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> οντως τυχερος...
> Κριμα παντως γιατι ητανε "γρηγορη" WU (>20 λεπτα καθε εκατοστο) 
> Το εχεις παθει πολλες φορες? (εγω πρωτη ευτυχως, αλλα εχω μολις 5 WUs με την SMP στα win vista)
> Εσυ στο sabayon την "πατησες"??? (ειναι δλδ bug που δεν εχει να κανει με το λειτουργικο ή τα 64-bit?) 
> 
> καλημερες...
>  Ευχομαι η κρητη να μην ειναι σημερα "νευρικη" ή αμηχανη...


Αμηχανη δεν ειναι

Οι Ρεθυμιώτες μας εμαγαρισανε  :Wall:  :Wall: 

Θυμαμαι παλια μστο δημοψηφισμα Βασιλευομενη Προεδρική ΝΑΙ-ΟΧΙ
στο χωριό πηγε ενας ετεροδημοτης μη κατοικος και ψηφισε βασιλευομενη
Αποτελεσματα
ΝΑΙ = 1
ΟΧΙ=876

Φαγανε τον κοσμο να τον βρουνε γιατι τους κανανε καζουρα τα διπλανα χωριά που το ειχαν ΝΑΙ 0. Τον βρηκαν και αφου τον περιποιηθηκαν τον εβαλαν να αλλαξει τοπο

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic


		1)το κλάδεμα σε ένα τέταρτο... τώρα τρώω το πρωϊνό μου...  :Smile: 
2)Α, εννοείς που σχεδόν όλη η Κρήτη ψήφισε Γιωργάκη και βγήκε ο κωστής?  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Γιατρέ μας, να χαίρεσαι τη Σοφία σου!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  


*Spoiler:*




			Να μου τη φιλήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## caramela

γιατρε.. χρονια πολλα να την χαιρεσαι :Smile: 



Off Topic


		δε πιστευω την πεθερα να την λενε ΕΛΠΙΔΑ... !! :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δε πιστευω την πεθερα να την λενε ΕΛΠΙΔΑ... !!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

delete plz

----------


## Iannis

Ευχαριστώ  κοριτσια

Ξερετε τι δωρo θα της παρω???


*Spoiler:*




			Quad Core :Smile: 




Σας ευχαριστεί πολυ

Αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα Θελει δικό της user name στο folding και οχι υπο τον γενικό τιτλο "Iannis"
 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## caramela

> delete plz


 :ROFL:  μη ξεχασεις να ειναι σε συκευασια δωρου!! :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Quad Core σε μονοπετρο βγαινει??  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> μη ξεχασεις να ειναι σε συκευασια δωρου!!
> 
> Quad Core σε μονοπετρο βγαινει??



Ναι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Quad Core σε μονοπετρο βγαινει??


Ήδη το ζήτησα από τον Μήτσο για αύριο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caramela

> Ήδη το ζήτησα από τον Μήτσο για αύριο


 :Laughing:   :Respekt:   :Laughing:  

*ΘΕΛΩ MHTΣΟ!!*

----------


## aria

> *ΘΕΛΩ MHTΣΟ!!*


 :Laughing:  Μισό λεπτό να τον... ΔΙΠΛΩΣΩ και να στον στείλω!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε  :Yahooooo: 



Off Topic


		δεν στέλνετε σε εμένα την αδελφή του Μήτσου?  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δεν στέλνετε σε εμένα την αδελφή του Μήτσου?


Αδερφή δεν έχουμε... μόνο δύο μαντραχαλάδες ακόμη... σου κάνουν;;;  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Ο ένας μάλιστα είναι Αθήνα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> Ήδη το ζήτησα από τον Μήτσο για αύριο



δεδομενης της παραγωγής σου..................
..

....μήπως στο εχει παρει ηδη και κάνεις την πάπια??? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα,  :Whistle: 
λέω να συνεχίσω να είμαι 
μπακουροκεραμυδοκούνελος 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## caramela

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα, 
> λέω να συνεχίσω να είμαι 
> μπακουροκεραμυδοκούνελος


μπακουρος... σαν το πουλακι :Wink: 
κουνελος... ο γνωστος... :Razz: 
και γατος!!! διπλωματης.... :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

ποστ 453

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...130548&page=31

----------


## kafao1

Γεια σας! Μετα απο 3 ακαρπες προσπάθειες, τελικά καταφερα να τελειώσω την πρωτείνη που προσπαθούσα τοσο καιρο! Πήρα την νέα πρωτείνη (srem gromacs / project 3687) και ελπίζω να την καταφέρω χωρις άλλα προβλήματα! Οσο μπορεί ο καθένας ς καιει την cpu του!

Amd sempron rulez....... Θα σας πάρω όλα τα ποντάκια.....   :Razz:  

Καλό folding mates!

----------


## kafao1

EDIT: Συγγνωμη αλλα postάρισα 2 φορες κατα λάθος, καποιος Mod να διαγράψει το παρον μήνυμα!

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ πάντως ακούω μια βαριά εξάτμιση να έρχεται, τώρα πόρσε είναι, φεράρι είναι, τι να σας πω, μόλις προσπεράσει θα δω (ελπίζω)

Μπράβο σύντεκνε

----------


## erateinos

> EDIT: Συγγνωμη αλλα postάρισα 2 φορες κατα λάθος, καποιος Mod να διαγράψει το παρον μήνυμα!


δεν θα σε μαλώσει κανείς εδώ για διπλά μηνύματα (στο υπογράφω αυτό  :Smile: )
μπράβο και για τις πρωτείνες που τρέχεις  :Respekt: 




> Εγώ πάντως ακούω μια βαριά εξάτμιση να έρχεται, τώρα πόρσε είναι, φεράρι είναι, τι να σας πω, μόλις προσπεράσει θα δω (ελπίζω)
> 
> Μπράβο σύντεκνε


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Βαγγέλη
με αφορμή το μήνυμα σου θέλω απλά να υπενθυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι πόντοι  :Wink: 
(σε δουλιά να βρισκόμαστε και να πειραζόμαστε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας για την Σοφία. Αυτή την στιγμή επιστρέφει από Σύρο οπότε μόλις τα διαβάσει θα έχετε απάντηση της

----------


## wi fi thief

οποτε μαλλον προλαβαινω να της στειλω και τις δικες μου ευχες : χρονια πολλα και οτι επιθυμεις, σοφια!!!  :Clap: 
Κοντοχωριανε, να τη χαιρεσαι.  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ πάντως ακούω μια βαριά εξάτμιση να έρχεται, τώρα πόρσε είναι, φεράρι είναι, τι να σας πω, μόλις προσπεράσει θα δω (ελπίζω)
> 
> Μπράβο σύντεκνε


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## telumentil

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές! 

Τα βιντεάκια απαιχτα. Oι Ενωμένοι Φολνταριστές πρώτο κόμμα!  :Worthy:

----------


## wi fi thief

*Spoiler:*




			[15:25:03] Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps  (21 percent)
[15:25:03] Extra SSE boost OK.
[15:44:11] Writing local files
[15:44:11] Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps  (22 percent)
[16:02:54] Writing local files
[16:02:54] Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps  (23 percent)
[16:22:08] Writing local files
[16:22:08] Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps  (24 percent)
[16:41:41] Writing local files
[16:41:41] Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps  (25 percent)
[17:00:31] Writing local files
[17:00:31] Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps  (26 percent)
[17:04:40] Warning:  long 1-4 interactions

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [September 17 17:57:51] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe


[17:57:51] - Ask before connecting: No
[17:57:51] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[17:57:51] - User ID: 71071DD1205F4FC9
[17:57:51] - Machine ID: 1
[17:57:51] 
[17:57:51] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:57:51] 
[17:57:51] + Processing work unit
[17:57:51] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[17:57:51] Core found.
[17:57:51] Working on Unit 07 [September 17 17:57:51]
[17:57:51] + Working ...
[17:57:52] 
[17:57:52] *------------------------------*
[17:57:52] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[17:57:52] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[17:57:52] 
[17:57:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[17:57:52] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[17:58:09] - Looking at optimizations...
[17:58:09] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[17:58:09] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[17:58:09] - Files status OK
[17:58:09] SSING_WORK_FILES
[17:58:09] Finalizing output
[18:00:09] ding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[18:00:09] Finalizing output
[18:00:13] CoreStatus = 1 (1)
[18:00:13] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x1
[18:00:13] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[18:02:34] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[18:02:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:02:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:02:35] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[18:02:35] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[18:02:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:03:05] + Closed connections
[18:03:10] 
[18:03:10] + Processing work unit
[18:03:10] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[18:03:10] Core found.
[18:03:10] Working on Unit 08 [September 17 18:03:10]
[18:03:10] + Working ...
[18:03:11] 
[18:03:11] *------------------------------*
[18:03:11] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[18:03:11] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[18:03:11] 
[18:03:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:03:11] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[18:03:28] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:03:28] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[18:03:28] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[18:03:28] - Going to use standard loops.
[18:03:28] - Files status OK
[18:03:30] - Expanded 1148789 -> 581166- Starting from initial work pa- Starting from initial work packet
[18:03:30] 
[18:03:30] Project: 2652 (Run 0, Clone 236, Gen 23)
[18:03:30] 
[18:03:30] Entering M.D.
[18:03:36] Rejecting checkpoint
[18:03:37] Protein: Protein
[18:03:37] Writing local files
[18:03:37] Extra SSE boost OK.
[18:03:38] Writing local files
[18:03:38] Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps  (0 percent)




.
Ενδεχομενως αυτο το πανεπιστημιο ειναι καλο στην ιατρικη, αλλα στην πληροφορικη ειναι αστα να πανε. (Φαινεται οτι το μονο που χρησιμοποιουν απο την πειρα τους στην ιατρικη για να ενισχυσουν το τμημα σχεδιασμου software ειναι η χρηση πειραματοζωων)  :Evil: 
Αμα μεχρι το 2009 φτιαξουνε σταθερη SMP να μου το πειτε να τη βαλω.
Μεχρι τοτε επιστροφη στη σταθερη.
Ελπιζω να φτιαξουνε κανενα φαρμακο στο stanford και για τα νευρα μου που σημερα μου τα κανανε κροσια.  :Very angry:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ωχ ο κλέφτης τα πήρε...  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## wi fi thief

απεγκατασταση της smp στα vista οως γινεται ρε παιδια? :Embarassed: 
Σβηνω απλα το φακελο? :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris_thass

όπως τα προγράμματα  απο τον πίνακα ελέγχου  κλπ κλπ .....

----------


## harris

> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!


Α εσύ είσαι η Σοφία; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Wall: 

Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

> όπως τα προγράμματα  απο τον πίνακα ελέγχου  κλπ κλπ .....


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

δεν το κοιταξα καν.
Εσβησα ομως το φακελο, το service και την εγγραφη της registry.
(το τραβαει το τομαρι μου το παιδεμα...) :Razz: 

Αλλη πληροφορια : απο τις απλες (και σταθερες  :Worthy: ) ποια να επιλεξω?
Την gui η την console (5.03 ή 5.04)?

εχουνε διαφορες σε αποδοση?  :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris_thass

> δεν το κοιταξα καν.
> Εσβησα ομως το φακελο, το service και την εγγραφη της registry.
> (το τραβαει το τομαρι μου το παιδεμα...)
> 
> Αλλη πληροφορια : απο τις απλες (και σταθερες ) ποια να επιλεξω?
> Την gui η την console (5.03 ή 5.04)?
> 
> εχουνε διαφορες σε αποδοση?




Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς  δεν έχω  GUI και δεν ξέρω τι ψάρια πιάνει,  απο  την κονσόλα  φυσικά  την  5.04  που είναι σταθερή  και  λίγο ποιο γρήγορη  απο την  5.03 Graphical και δεν κολλάει το σύμπαν αν θέλεις να τρέξεις κατι άλλο.

Παρά τα προβλήματα της SMP οι πόντοι ειναι αρκετοί

----------


## wi fi thief

> Παρά τα προβλήματα της SMP οι πόντοι ειναι αρκετοί


αυτο ειναι ενα πραγμα που δεν με απασχολει. Ουτε για παρτη μου ουτε για την ομαδα.
Νιωθω (με το συμπαθειο και εξαιρουνται οι παροντες, μιλαω για μενα προσωπικα και δεν εχω σκοπο να προσβαλω φιλους  :Smile: ) οτι ειναι σαν να προσεφερα ενα ποσο για τους πυροπληκτους και να κοιταω ποσοι εχουν προσφερει παραπανω ή λιγοτερα απο εμενα.
 :Whistle:

----------


## caramela

> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές! 
> 
> Τα βιντεάκια απαιχτα. Oι Ενωμένοι Φολνταριστές πρώτο κόμμα!


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ...!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



Off Topic


		ουφφφ... προλαβα!

----------


## A_gamer

georgegrigorakisthegreat (qwertyuiop)
Team Rank: 666

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## kafao1

@ erateinos

Δεν ξέρω τον λόγο αλλα κατα καιρούς παίρνω κάποιες πολύ βαρβατες πρωτείνες !!! 

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, οταν έγραψα <<θα σας πάρω τα ποντάκια...>> έκανα πλάκα... Φυσικά και δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι πόντοι. Αν με ενδιεφεραν δεν θα προσπαθούσα να διπλώσω την ιδια πρωτείνη 3 φορές..... Σ'αυτό το παιχνίδι ειμαστε ομάδα που προσφέρουμε και δεν κοιταμε να βγάλουμε ο ένας το ματι του άλλου ή της άλλης ομάδας. Φυσικά, αυτό ειναι η γνώμη μου, αν κάποιος βλέπιει το f@h υπο το πρίσμα του ανταγωνισμού τότε μαλον έχει χάσει το νοημα...

Χρονια πολλά σε όλες τις Σοφίες και οσοι έχουν να τις χαίροντε!

----------


## erateinos

@ kafao1
τι ανταγωνισμό? 
κανένας δεν θα κερδίζει κρουαζιέρα με τους πόντους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
προσφέρουμε όσο μπορούμε και για όσο διάστημα θέλουμε .......... :One thumb up:  


Off Topic


		απλά συνεισφέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## kafao1

Φιλε, μακαρι να σκεφτόμασταν ολοι έτσι.... Υπάρχουν καποιοι  που έχουν στόχο να μαζέψουν πόντους μονο και μονο για την προβολή τους.... Εκτος αυτου εχω μιλήσει με ατομα για το f@h και με ρώτησαν γιατι το κάνω αφου άλοι χρησιμοποιούν 5-10-100-1000 (λεμε τωρα) pc.... σε αυτους τους ανθρωπους που βλέπουν τους πόντους και χάνουν το όλο νοημα, τι πρέπει να τους πεις....; Το βλέπεις δισκολο να υπάρχουν μερικοι τέτοιοι αναμεσα μας;  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Υπάρχουν καποιοι  που έχουν στόχο να μαζέψουν πόντους μονο και μονο για την προβολή τους....


Ναι θα τους βραβεύσει ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 




> Το βλέπεις δισκολο να υπάρχουν μερικοι τέτοιοι αναμεσα μας;


Φυσικά και όχι... η βλακεία υπάρχει παντού  :Wink:

----------


## kafao1

Νομίζω οτι με την ατακα <<Φυσικά και όχι... η βλακεία υπάρχει παντού>> τα είπες ολα...  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> δεν το κοιταξα καν.
> Εσβησα ομως το φακελο, το service και την εγγραφη της registry.
> (το τραβαει το τομαρι μου το παιδεμα...)
> 
> Αλλη πληροφορια : απο τις απλες (και σταθερες ) ποια να επιλεξω?
> Την gui η την console (5.03 ή 5.04)?
> 
> εχουνε διαφορες σε αποδοση?


5.04  απλη οχι GUI Κλασικη αξία  :One thumb up: 




> Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς  δεν έχω  GUI και δεν ξέρω τι ψάρια πιάνει,  απο  την κονσόλα  φυσικά  την  5.04  που είναι σταθερή  και  λίγο ποιο γρήγορη  απο την  5.03 Graphical και δεν κολλάει το σύμπαν αν θέλεις να τρέξεις κατι άλλο.
> 
> Παρά τα προβλήματα της SMP οι πόντοι ειναι αρκετοί


Πεσαμε λιγακι η κανω λάθος?? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

η aria γιορτάζει τις ευχές σας εδώ

----------


## aria

Μ' έφαγε μπαμπέσικα ο gkats... :Sad:  

Καλά βρε δεν ντρέπεσαι;;;  :Rant:   Μέρα που'ναι;;;  :Whip: 

 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## erateinos

σου ευχήθηκε κιόλας μην είσαι αχάριστη  :Whistle: 
 :Smile:  



Off Topic


		ο γατούλης που κυνήγαγε το πουλάκι που έτρεχε με το απίστευτο στιλ 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
από τα καλύτερα που έχω δει   :Respekt:

----------


## vagskarm

"mmmmmmm, i think i shaw a poushycat, yesh yesh, i saw i poushycat"

Αγουροξυπνημένη καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## Iannis

> "mmmmmmm, i think i shaw a poushycat, yesh yesh, i saw i poushycat"
> 
> Αγουροξυπνημένη καλημέρα σε όλους


..και απο μενα ,μία επισης αγουροξυπνημένη καργα  :Wall:  :Wall: 

α ρε gkats τι μας εκανες
τερμα τα γλυκα κουταλιου- τερμα τα μπλουζακια...... :Whistle:  και ποιος την ακούει τωρα

----------


## gkats2002

:Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

> 


Απεχτη φωτο   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## caramela

ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ!!" :Evil:

----------


## aria

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Καλημέρα αγαπημένοι μου!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

:Worthy:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/blog.php?b=32

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλημέρα αγαπημένοι μου!!!


Χρόνια πολλά Αριάδνη ...  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/blog.php?b=32


Όντως!  :Worthy:   :Thumbs up: 





> Χρόνια πολλά Αριάδνη ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## erateinos

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/blog.php?b=32


ευχαριστούμε αρχηγέ για την σελίδα  :Smile: 


*Στέφανε συγχαρητήρια για μια ακόμα φορά*   :One thumb up: 
 :Respekt: 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Ποιόν περιμένεις;
ήρθε η ώρα
ζεις ή πεθαίνεις
μόνος, τώρα.
Και οι άλλοι;
έφυγαν
διωγμένοι ή ελεύθεροι
έφυγαν.
Ο *ονειρευτής* μπορεί να περιμένει;
μήπως η φωλιά είναι μικρή
και τα φτερά μεγάλα
διπλή φυλακή.
Πότε τα φτερά θα ανοίξει;
κι αν γίνει ένα από αυτά
να νοιώσει τον άνεμο που τα σκίζει
και τα διαπερνά
να νοιώσει τον ήλιο που τα καίει
και τα προσπερνά
να νοιώσει ελεύθερος
ένα με τον άνεμο, ένα με τον ήλιο.
Δίχως φτερά, δίχως φωλιά...

Γιάννης Βέλλης

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στην telumentil, την aria και όποιον-α άλλο-η γιορτάζει!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Εμεις εδω στην ομαδα γιορταζουμε καθε μερα 24/7 /365
 :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Εμεις εδω στην ομαδα γιορταζουμε καθε μερα 24/7 /365


χάσαμε μια μέρα γιορτής,  πέσαμε σε δίσεκτο έτος  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

Μάνο τι λες?  OTEnet 8αρα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Μάνο τι λες?  OTEnet 8αρα


Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ ΩΡΑΙΑ πράματα! Να την χαίρεσαι Γιάννη  :Smile:  
Κοντός ψαλμός...........

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		κουζουλάθηκες κουμπάρε και μας αραδιάζεις επαέ speed test?
κάτσε να πιούμε μιά, φερε και το άλλο το κοπέλι  :Drunk: 


καλορίζικη δάσκαλε  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

test:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:  :Thinking:  :One thumb up:  :Embarassed:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## wi fi thief

[ζηλια mode] @ iannis :  :Worthy:  [/ζηλια mode] :Razz: 

μπορεις να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο απο ελληνικο ftp server για να δουμε τι ταχυτητα πιανεις???

----------


## Iannis

> Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ ΩΡΑΙΑ πράματα! Να την χαίρεσαι Γιάννη  
> Κοντός ψαλμός...........


Μανο και όμως βιαστηκα

10/10 Βαζει η 4net 24Mbit και εδω με τα μισα λεφτα




> [ζηλια mode] @ iannis :  [/ζηλια mode]
> 
> μπορεις να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο απο ελληνικο ftp server για να δουμε τι ταχυτητα πιανεις???



860kbs κατεβαζα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Μανο και όμως βιαστηκα
> 
> 10/10 Βαζει η 4net 24Mbit και εδω με τα μισα λεφτα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 860kbs κατεβαζα



Ε Γιαννη ......Αμα δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον κυκεώνα της αγοράς τρέχεις και τελείωσε.Μήν μου πεις οτι σε χαλάει!
Παλια είμασταν με 56άρια!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


στην μάνα σου το πες ? 

θα αρχίσουμε τώρα για  LLU  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Ε Γιαννη ......Αμα δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τον κυκεώνα της αγοράς τρέχεις και τελείωσε.Μήν μου πεις οτι σε χαλάει!
> Παλια είμασταν με 56άρια!


Μπα μια και δεν ειμαι πολυ του κατεβασματος δεν με χαλαει καθολου
Μια χαρα ειναι  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Μονο που μου τη σπαει το χαμηλό upload

αργει να στειλει τα WU  eraitikous  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:   Να που κολαει

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Μονο που μου τη σπαει το χαμηλό upload
> αργει να στειλει τα WU  eraitikous   Να που κολαει


Θα μπορούσα να βάλω ότι έχω και δεν έχω στοίχημα οτι θα το έλεγες αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Μονο που μου τη σπαει το χαμηλό upload
> 
> αργει να στειλει τα WU  eraitikous   Να που κολαει


πέρνα από την otenet με το δώρο που σου έκανε ο νονός σου  :Shoot: 
ρίξε μερικές μπαλωθιές  :Crazy:  
και θα έχεις 2048kbps upload  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Θα μπορούσα να βάλω ότι έχω και δεν έχω στοίχημα οτι θα το έλεγες αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχα
ενω η ακατανομαστη που με ειχε ιδρυτικό πελάτη, θα δινει 1 Mbit upload 

Μαρκο τι ειναι ρε συ αυτα τα ΛΟΥ ΛΟΥ ΓΙΟΥ που λες? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> Μαρκο τι ειναι ρε συ αυτα τα ΛΟΥ ΛΟΥ ΓΙΟΥ που λες?


δεν το προφέρεις καλά  :Razz: 
ΛουΛου Ουουουου  είναι το σωστό  :ROFL:

----------


## wi fi thief

:ROFL: 

σιγα μην ειναι λούα λούα... :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Αρχισαμε τα off topic πάλι ε??? :Offtopic:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Αρχισαμε τα off topic πάλι ε???


ιδέα σου είναι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

γιατί δεν συνεχίζουμε για LLU  :Whistle: 
καλά εάν δεν σου αρέσει να μιλήσουμε τότε για την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση σε τοπικό βρόχο  :Crazy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Εδώ μέσα γίνονται Σόδομα και Γόμορρρρραααααααααα  :Crazy: 

 :Whip:

----------


## vagskarm

μπουρλότοοοοοοοοοοοο  :Cool:

----------


## aria

Το νου σας! Ρεμάλιααααααααααααααααα  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Καλημέρα σας! Γύρισα και εγώ στο κλεινόν άστυ. Πιάσαμε 1.000.000 την εβδομάδα βλέπω. Μπράβο μπράβο παιδιά...

----------


## erateinos

> Το νου σας! Ρεμάλιααααααααααααααααα




Off Topic


		έχουμε μυαλό για να έχουμε νου  :Crazy: 


με φώναξες?  :Razz:   :Smile: 




> Καλημέρα σας! Γύρισα και εγώ στο κλεινόν άστυ. Πιάσαμε 1.000.000 την εβδομάδα βλέπω. Μπράβο μπράβο παιδιά...


 :Welcome: 
ξεκούραστος και φρέσκος !!

----------


## aria

:Welcome:  back thalex!  :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλο χειμωνα ...αλεξ!!!

και καλημερες σε ολους  :Smile:

----------


## mkpk

καλα τι  ma...kia ειναι αυτη τωρα....

τι εκαναν στο φορουμ.....?

http://forum.folding-community.org/

αντε να μην πω τιποτα αλλo με τους κομπλεξικους.....

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL: 
κατάληψη έκαναν  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> κατάληψη έκαναν


Ωχ!  :What..?:   :Rocker:

----------


## wi fi thief

ευρω-τουρκοι hackers... :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Κηδεία μεγαλοτσιγκάνας

Λεπτομέρειες που σκοτώνουν

Plasma TV- 15λιτρο  Chivas

----------


## gkats2002

Μου το έστειλαν με e-mail.

Αλήθεια, παρατήρησε κανείς τους Cell Bandits, η άνοδος και η πτώση!!!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
δάσκαλε που τα ανακαλύπτεις αυτά ?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


Off Topic


		άμα ''χαιρετήσω'' τι με νοιάζει εάν θα με βάλουν σε πυραμίδα  :Crazy: 

 ή με ρίξουν στην θάλασσα (θα τους κάνουν μήνυση για ρύπανση)  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 



A/C δεν βάλανε  :Razz: 

και δεν δίπλωνε η μακαρίτισσα, δεν βλέπω p/c 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

ΛοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?????????????????? Πού το πέτυχες ρε Γιάννη?

----------


## Ntavelis

Επέστρεψα από τις διακοπές του καλοκαιριού και ξέχασα να χαιρετήσω την παρέα του F@H..  :Sorry: 
Γειά σας λοιπόν..! Και καλά διπλώματα!  :Wink: 




> Κηδεία μεγαλοτσιγκάνας
> 
> Λεπτομέρειες που σκοτώνουν
> 
> Plasma TV- 15λιτρο  Chivas


Που τα βρήκες αυτά ρε φίλε..;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα σας! Γύρισα και εγώ στο κλεινόν άστυ. Πιάσαμε 1.000.000 την εβδομάδα βλέπω. Μπράβο μπράβο παιδιά...


καλως το παλικαρι

για βαλε κανενα ψηστήρι γιατι σουρχομαι




> back thalex!


εσυ κατι κανεις



gkats......Προσεχε την αυτη Επανακάμπτει 




> ΛοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?????????????????? Πού το πέτυχες ρε Γιάννη?


απο mail Βρε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> καλως το παλικαρι
> 
> για βαλε κανενα ψηστήρι γιατι σουρχομαι



Κάτι θα κάνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

> gkats......Προσεχε την αυτη Επανακάμπτει



Έπεσε κατάρα μάλλον...  :Evil:   (  :Razz:  :Razz: )

Το WU τελείωσε, υπάρχουν τα Results, δεν τα στέλνει όμως επειδή προφανώς δεν το έγραψε στο Queue, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω διαφορετικά.

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο το οποίο μπορεί να τροποποιήσει το Queue και να στείλει τα Results, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, γνωρίζει κάποιος????  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 


*Spoiler:*




			[10:44:50] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100 percent)
[10:44:50] Writing final coordinates.
[10:44:51] Past main M.D. loop
[10:44:51] Will end MPI now
[10:45:51] 
[10:45:51] Finished Work Unit:
[10:45:51] - *Reading up to 3714144 from "work/wudata_06.arc": Read 3714144
[10:45:51] - Reading up to 1768108 from "work/wudata_06.xtc": Read 1768108*
[10:45:51] goefile size: 0
[10:45:51] logfile size: 41849
[10:45:51] Leaving Run
[10:45:55] - Writing 5528501 bytes of core data to disk...
[10:45:55]   ... Done.
[10:45:55] - *Failed to delete work/wudata_06.sas
[10:45:55] - Failed to delete work/wudata_06.goe*
[10:45:55] Warning:  check for stray files
[10:45:55] - Shutting down core

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [September 20 10:47:22] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe
Arguments: -config 

[10:47:22] - Ask before connecting: No
[10:47:22] - Use IE connection settings: Yes
[10:47:22] - User name: gkats2002.pcw (Team 36673)
[10:47:22] - User ID: 1ECD5F4741AD573A
[10:47:22] - Machine ID: 1
[10:47:22] 
[10:47:22] Configuring Folding@Home...


[10:47:27] - Ask before connecting: No
[10:47:27] - Proxy: 192.168.0.68:6588
[10:47:27] - User name: gkats2002.pcw (Team 36673)
[10:47:27] - User ID: 1ECD5F4741AD573A
[10:47:27] - Machine ID: 1
[10:47:27] 
[10:47:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[10:47:27] 
[10:47:27] + Processing work unit
[10:47:27] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[10:47:27] Core found.
[10:47:27] Working on Unit 06 [September 20 10:47:27]
[10:47:27] + Working ...
[10:47:27] 
[10:47:27] *------------------------------*
[10:47:27] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[10:47:27] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[10:47:27] 
[10:47:27] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:47:27] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[10:47:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:47:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[10:47:44] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[10:47:44] - Going to use standard loops.
[10:47:44] - Files status OK
[10:47:44] put
[10:49:44] ding@home Core Shutdown: *MISSING_WORK_FILES*
[10:49:44] Finalizing output
[10:49:47] CoreStatus = 1 (1)
[10:49:47] Client-core communications error: *ERROR 0x1*
[10:49:47] *Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[10:52:07] - Preparing to get new work unit...*
[10:52:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[10:52:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[10:52:08] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[10:52:08] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[10:52:09] Loaded queue successfully.
[10:52:37] + Closed connections
[10:52:42] 
[10:52:42] + Processing work unit
[10:52:42] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[10:52:42] Core found.
[10:52:42] Working on Unit 07 [September 20 10:52:42]
[10:52:42] + Working ...
[10:52:42] 
[10:52:42] *------------------------------*

----------


## alexopth69

υπάχει το qfix ψάξε λίγο στο φόρουμ του folding

----------


## erateinos

gfix  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ iannis :  :Worthy: 

με την αδεια σου, το προοθω στο "αστειες, παραξενες φωτογραφιες"

----------


## gkats2002

> gfix


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

και φυσικά στον Κακογέρακα  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## hostolis

> Κηδεία μεγαλοτσιγκάνας
> 
> Λεπτομέρειες που σκοτώνουν
> 
> Plasma TV- 15λιτρο  Chivas


Ε; Wtf is this?

----------


## erateinos

περονόσπορος έχει πέσει ? 

*Spoiler:*




			 [19:04:53] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
[19:04:58] - Shutting down core
[19:06:58] Finalizing output
[0]0:Return code = 18
[0]1:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]2:Return code = 18
[0]3:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[19:07:02] CoreStatus = 12 (18)
[19:07:02] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x12
[19:07:02] Deleting current work unit & continuing...



error 0x12 τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Ε; Wtf is this?


δες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2232

----------


## hostolis

Το είδα βρε, απλά στο quote δεν εμφανίζει την εικόνα :Razz:  Το wtf πάει στον τάφο...

----------


## erateinos

> περονόσπορος έχει πέσει ? 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 [19:04:53] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
> [19:04:58] - Shutting down core
> ...





> δες
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2232


και για τα δυο ταιριάζει αυτή η μουσική  
 :Tuba:  :Saxophone:  :Trombone:  :Bagpipe:

----------


## A_gamer

> και για τα δυο ταιριάζει αυτή η μουσική


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> περονόσπορος έχει πέσει ? 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 [19:04:53] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
> [19:04:58] - Shutting down core
> ...


*
Core Status Code Errors Δείτε τι σημαίνουν*

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93746

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω παιδια εβαλα δυο απλες (504) και παρατηρω οτι ειναι αρκετα "βαριες"
κανει 28 λεπτα καθε 1%  :Thinking: 

με το fah monitor βρηκα ακρη : αποθηκευσα σε .html τη σελιδα με τα projects και την εδωσα στις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα  :Smile:

----------


## civil

> εγω παιδια εβαλα δυο απλες (504) και παρατηρω οτι ειναι αρκετα "βαριες"
> κανει 28 λεπτα καθε 1% 
> 
> με το fah monitor βρηκα ακρη : αποθηκευσα σε .html τη σελιδα με τα projects και την εδωσα στις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα


Και που να δεις μερικες που για το 1% θελει 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα, μιλαμε για P4 3GHz  φυσικά ...
 :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> εγω παιδια εβαλα δυο απλες (504) και παρατηρω οτι ειναι αρκετα "βαριες"
> κανει 28 λεπτα καθε 1% 
> 
> με το fah monitor βρηκα ακρη : αποθηκευσα σε .html τη σελιδα με τα projects και την εδωσα στις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα





> Και που να δεις μερικες που για το 1% θελει 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα, μιλαμε για P4 3GHz  φυσικά ...


Quad Core Rullezzzzz..... :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

telumentil  :Happy Birthday: 
χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα Σοφία!!!  :1000balloons: 
ότι επιθυμείς  :Smile: 




> Τόλη να την χαίρεσαι

----------


## aria

*Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α   Π Ο Λ Λ Α   Σ Ο Φ Α Κ Ι ! ! !*

----------


## wi fi thief

@ telumentil : χρονια πολλα και ο,τι επιθυμεις  :Clap:  :Happy Birthday:  :1000balloons:  :Rock Band: 

@ κοντοχωριανο μου : να την χαιρεσαι Τολη  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Χρονια σου πολλα κοριτσι
και καλα ψησίματα 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## gkats2002

:Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Και που να δεις μερικες που για το 1% θελει 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα, μιλαμε για P4 3GHz  φυσικά ...


δεν πειραζει, πρωτεινες ειναι και αυτες και καποιος πρεπει να τις "ψησει" κι αυτες. :Smile: 

το οτι δεν δινουνε (στους "ψηστες") τοσους ποντους τοσο γρηγορα, δεν παει να πει οτι δεν βοηθανε την ανθρωποτητα... :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά, Telumentil.

----------


## qwertyuiop

εμένα να δείτε... 1 ώρα και 3 λέπτα για να κάνει το 1% ....

----------


## Iannis

> εμένα να δείτε... 1 ώρα και 3 λέπτα για να κάνει το 1% ....


Δεν πειραζει παλικαρι
Αγαθα κοποις κτώνται  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Αγαθα κοποις κτώνται


έταιρον εκάτερον...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Κανείς δεν έχει μάθει τίποτα για τον andymen;  :Thinking:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ποιός είναι αυτός?

----------


## alexopth69

Παλιός συνδιπλωτής, αλλά χάθηκε χωρίς ίχνη...  :Smile:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ωχ... τοίς πταίει?

----------


## alexopth69

Κανείς δεν ξέρει. Συμβαίνουν αυτά. Οπως νομίζω έχει χαθεί και ο DrEthernet.

----------


## qwertyuiop

ωχχχ... αρχίζω και τρομάζω!

----------


## aria

Του andymen νομίζω πως έχω βρει το τηλέφωνο... 

Αν κάποιος είχε κάποια σχετική επαφή μαζί του (έστω και με π.μ.) και έχει το θάρρος, ας μου στείλει π.μ. αν θέλει να δοκιμάσει να τηλεφωνήσει...



Off Topic


		qwertyuiop ωραίες αυτές οι εκφράσεις αλλά να τις γράφουμε και σωστά... :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## telumentil

> telumentil 
> χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα Σοφία!!! 
> ότι επιθυμείς





> *Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ι Α   Π Ο Λ Λ Α   Σ Ο Φ Α Κ Ι ! ! !*





> @ telumentil : χρονια πολλα και ο,τι επιθυμεις 
> 
> @ κοντοχωριανο μου : να την χαιρεσαι Τολη





> Χρονια σου πολλα κοριτσι
> και καλα ψησίματα





> 





> Χρόνια πολλά, Telumentil.


Συγκινήθηκα παιδιά  :Crying:  σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας.  :Smile:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> qwertyuiop ωραίες αυτές οι εκφράσεις αλλά να τις γράφουμε και σωστά...


έχεις την καλοσύνη να μου πεις τα λάθη μου?  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> έχεις την καλοσύνη να μου πεις τα λάθη μου?


έτερον εκάτερον - τις πταίει  :Wink:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic


		το τοις πταίει είναι ολόσωστο! Μας το είπε ο περσινός δάσκαλος, όταν κάναμε για τον Τρικούπη  :One thumb up:

----------


## qwertyuiop

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, δείτε αυτό: http://www.pcw.gr/default.php?pid=6&art_id=2704

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το τοις πταίει είναι ολόσωστο! Μας το είπε ο περσινός δάσκαλος, όταν κάναμε για τον Τρικούπη


Δεν εκπλήσσομαι...  :Thumb down:

----------


## rdaniel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το τοις πταίει είναι ολόσωστο! Μας το είπε ο περσινός δάσκαλος, όταν κάναμε για τον Τρικούπη


Μην επιμένεις ... ο δάσκαλος είναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ, προφανώς ...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  Ή κάποιος δεν κατάλαβε καλά ..  :Wink:

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Μην επιμένεις ... ο δάσκαλος είναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ, προφανώς ...


όχι δεν είναι...  :Crying:  :Crying:  δεν είναι...  :Crying:  :Crying:  


(εγώ πάντως, μπορεί να 'μαι μισότυφλος, αλλά βλέπω τέλεια τον πίνακα... το θυμάμαι ολοκάθαρα και έγραφε "τοις")

----------


## Iannis

Δεν θετε σιγουρα να το γραψω εγω 
γιατι θα τρεχετε........................ :Razz:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Δεν θετε σιγουρα να το γραψω εγω 
> γιατι θα τρεχετε........................



Γραψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε γράψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## caramela

> Γραψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε γράψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! πες τα γιατρεεεεεεεεεεεε!! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Iannis

> Γραψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε γράψεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε





> ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! πες τα γιατρεεεεεεεεεεεε!!


Πριτς δε σφάξανε  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα Σοφία, πολύχρονη.  :One thumb up:   :Clap:

----------


## telumentil

> Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα Σοφία, πολύχρονη.


Eυχαριστώ πολύ. (Πάλι συγκινήθηκα) Αντε και του χρόνου όλοι με πολλούς πολλούς τετραπύρινους. Να ζει το Stanford καλά και 'μεις καλύτερα  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo: 

Edit: [ @caramella, hengeo Ευχαριστώ! (έχω καταντήσει Μάρθα Βούρτση πια) ]

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά telumentil, πολύχρονη!  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ. (Πάλι συγκινήθηκα) Αντε και του χρόνου όλοι με πολλούς πολλούς τετραπύρινους. Να ζει το Stanford καλά και 'μεις καλύτερα


του χρονου θα ειμαι πιο τυπικη!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!! :Happy Birthday:

----------


## mpapad

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τεχνολογικό το thread....  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

Ακούσατε για κάτι 80πύρηνους από την Intel στο IDF?

----------


## alexopth69

> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τεχνολογικό το thread.... 
> 
> Ακούσατε για κάτι 80πύρηνους από την Intel στο IDF?


ΟΦΦ τοπικ  χεχε οχι δεν ακούσαμε για πες...

και χρόνια πολλά telumentil (λίγο αργά)

----------


## A_gamer

> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τεχνολογικό το thread.... 
> 
> Ακούσατε για κάτι 80πύρηνους από την Intel στο IDF?


Εννοείς 20 socket με τετραπύρηνους Xeon (2 die των 2 πυρήνων έκαστο) με επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους με το FSB; Αν ναι, να μας λείπει τέτοια scalability...

----------


## Iannis

> Εννοείς 20 socket με τετραπύρηνους Xeon (2 die των 2 πυρήνων έκαστο) με επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους με το FSB; Αν ναι, να μας λείπει τέτοια scalability...


Ο Wan έφτιαξε σχολή   :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

Off Topic





> Εννοείς 20 socket με τετραπύρηνους Xeon (2 die των 2 πυρήνων έκαστο) με επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους με το FSB; Αν ναι, να μας λείπει τέτοια scalability...


http://www.ggmania.com/?smsid=24216




> Today's Intel quad-core CPUs can perform quite well with this technology and with Intel confirming that Nehalem processors will have up to eight cores on a single die (and that falls in the two year time span), it's possible that we'll be running raytraced games on hardware that we were shown this week at IDF. If it's not the Nehalem or the next iteration of standard processors, then how about the much-famed Terascale processor from another of Intel's development research teams? These 80-core 2 TeraFlop processors are being shown again at IDF and we'll have more information on them very soon as well.

----------


## A_gamer

> Ο Wan έφτιαξε σχολή


Κοίταξε να δεις, όσο μιλάμε για μικρούς αριθμούς επεξεργαστών δεν κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά αυτό, αλλά ανησυχώ για το τι θα γινόταν όταν έχουμε μεγάλο αριθμό επεξεργαστών. Βέβαια θα τα πήγαινε πιο καλά από cluster στο F@H, αλλά...




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ggmania.com/?smsid=24216


Δεν κατάλαβα πόσοι επεξεργαστές αναφέρει ότι ήταν... βέβαια νυστάζω κιόλας και έτσι δε μου είναι και εύκολο. Μήπως ένας; Αν ναι, τότε  :Respekt:

----------


## erateinos

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΕ HARRIS !!!!  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Δυστηχώς...........  :Sad:  Ακόμα μια αποτυχία στις δοκιμές εμβολίων κατά του HIV
Αλλά που θα πάει????? Ψήστεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## erateinos

> Δυστηχώς...........  Ακόμα μια αποτυχία στις δοκιμές εμβολίων κατά του HIV
> Αλλά που θα πάει????? Ψήστεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


Μανώλη δεν διπλώνουμε μόνο για το AIDS  :Wink: 
θα ήταν ονειρικό τα πειράματα που γίνονται  μετά από 5-10 χρόνια να είχαν επιτυχία  :Smile: 
μην ξεχνάμε ότι διπλώνουμε για ασθένειες που υπάρχουν εδώ και δεκάδες χρόνια  :Thinking:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Ειπα εγώ οτι ειναι μονο για το AIDS? Απλως καθε αποτυχια σε τετοια θεματα ......... ειναι να λυπάσαι   :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

-2 pc εκτός

το ενα βαρεσε HDD και στο αλλο PSU oeo
θα πεσουμε σε παραγωγη  :Sad:

----------


## gkats2002

Περαστικά Γιάννη, περαστικά...

----------


## alexopth69

> -2 pc εκτός
> 
> τΣτο ενα βαρεσε HDD και στο αλλο PSU oeo
> θα πεσουμε σε παραγωγη


Σ' αυτό με το δίσκο, μπορείς να διπλώνεις από το LiveCD του Sabayon με άνεση...

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Σ' αυτό με το δίσκο, μπορείς να διπλώνεις από το LiveCD του Sabayon με άνεση...


Μένουν όλα στη ram και μετά τα στέλνει? Αντε Γιάννη boot from cd κτλπ κτλπ

----------


## alexopth69

> Μένουν όλα στη ram και μετά τα στέλνει? Αντε Γιάννη boot from cd κτλπ κτλπ


Ναι μέρος της μνήμης το χρησιμοποιεί σαν δίσκο. Έτσι τρέχουν οι 4 servers μου το fah

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι μέρος της μνήμης το χρησιμοποιεί σαν δίσκο. Έτσι τρέχουν οι 4 servers μου το fah


Μηπως εβαλες το χερακι σου απο μακριά???? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Χεχε δεν κάνω τέτοια. Γρήγορα το LiveCD να μη χάνουμε πόντους  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

*χρόνια* *σου* *πολλά*  


*rdaniel* *!!!*  :Happy Birthday: 




*Spoiler:*

----------


## aria

*Spoiler:*




			(με πρόλαβες...ωσάν λαγός τρέχεις)
		



*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ RDANIEL!!!*

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		σε άφησα 20 λεπτά  :Whistle: 
έχεις χάσει τα αντανακλαστικά σου  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

ΧΡΌΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ

 :Rock Band:

----------


## tolism30

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα και ότι επιθυμείς.

----------


## rdaniel

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να είστε καλά κι ό,τι επιθυμείτε κι εσείς να το πάθετε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RDANIEL  :Smile: 

ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ... κόλλησε η βελονά...  :Embarassed: 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ

ΝΑ ΣΕ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟΥ...  ΝΑ ΣΕ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΣ 

σου αφιερώνω το τραγούδι του Εμιρλή... αν θες τους στίχους ρίξε ΠΜ...  :Wink: 

κι ένα δωράκι από μένα...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## rdaniel

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!!!  :Clap: 

... επιτέλους, καταλαβαίνω τους υπολογιστές τώρα!  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

> Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!!! 
> 
> ... επιτέλους, καταλαβαίνω τους υπολογιστές τώρα!


 
παρακαλώ παρακαλώ... 

... τώρα που κατάλαβες το design πρέπει να φτιάξεις κι  εσύ ένα τέτοιο!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## gkats2002

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα, ευχές για υγεία.

----------


## caramela

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! :1000balloons:  :Happy Birthday:  :1000balloons:

----------


## wi fi thief

χρονια πολλα rdaniel  :1000balloons: 

o,τι επιθυμεις  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα και με ακόμα περισσότερο δίπλωμα!

----------


## rdaniel

Νά 'στε καλά παιδιά, το εκτιμώ πολύ!  :Embarassed: 

Άντε, καβατζάραμε τα 41, και συνεχίζουμε !  :Whistle: 

... να πιάσουμε και την 41η θέση ως ομάδα!  :Biggrin:

----------


## telumentil

Πολύχρονος rdaniel!  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## rdaniel

Gracias senora!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Gracias senora!


και κόρη ναύαρχου 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## telumentil

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

Xρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας όσοι γιορτάσαμε αυτές τις μέρες  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## rdaniel

... και σε όσους θα γιορτάσουν τις επόμενες ημέρες, προκαταβολικά!  :Smile:  Να πολλαπλασιαστούν οι πόντοι τους στο folding!  :ROFL:

----------


## alexopth69

Είναι κανείς στο φορουμ μαθηματικός ή φυσικός; Θέλω ένα καλό βιβλίο για tensors και ένα δεύτερο με αλγεβρα και γκρουπ Lie, με πολλά παραδείγματα και ασκήσεις...
(και αν υπάρχει free στο ιντερνετ ακόμα καλύτερα  :Smile:  )

----------


## stef2

> Είναι κανείς στο φορουμ μαθηματικός ή φυσικός; Θέλω ένα καλό βιβλίο για tensors και ένα δεύτερο με αλγεβρα και γκρουπ Lie, με πολλά παραδείγματα και ασκήσεις...
> (και αν υπάρχει free στο ιντερνετ ακόμα καλύτερα  )


έχω ένα παλιό pdf με τίτλο (ebook-pdf) - physics - introduction to tensor calculus and continuum mechanics by J.H. Heinbockel Department of Mathematics and Statistics
Old Dominion University.
Να στο στείλω με e-mail ;

stef2

----------


## alexopth69

Και βέβαια, έχεις PM

----------


## wi fi thief

βιβλιο μαθηματικων? απο ολα εχει το ...πανερι (νημα) λεμεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!! :Worthy: 
 :Smile:

----------


## kafao1

@*alexopth69*

Φαντάζομαι οτι με ενα καλό ψάξημο στα γνωστά p2p στέκια όλο και κάτι θα βρείς....   :Wink: 




Off Topic



Είναι η πρώτη, και θελω να πιστευω η τελευταια φορα που θα spamάρω, αλλά θέλω την γνώμη σας. Αν μπορείτε, μπέιτε στο blog της ομάδας darts που παίζω και πείτε μου αν σας άρεσε και τι βελτιώσεις μπορώ να κάνω.... Thanxxx in advance  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Και βέβαια, έχεις PM


Παλικάρι

Το μηχανακι που τρεχει λινουξ απο live CD ποση RAM εχει?
για να σηκώνει το λινουξ και να περνει και μεγάλα WU

----------


## wi fi thief

@ iannis : αν καταλαβα καλα, ειχες προβλημα (στο ενα συστημα) με το seasonic?
Τι επαθε?
Θα στο αλλαξουνε?

----------


## alexopth69

> Παλικάρι
> 
> Το μηχανακι που τρεχει λινουξ απο live CD ποση RAM εχει?
> για να σηκώνει το λινουξ και να περνει και μεγάλα WU


Είναι 4 μηχανάκια, όλα με LiveDVD. Τα μισά έχουν 4 GB και τα άλλα μισά 8 GB. Είμαι σίγουρος όμως οτι και με 2 GB δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## alexopth69

> @*alexopth69*
> 
> Φαντάζομαι οτι με ενα καλό ψάξημο στα γνωστά p2p στέκια όλο και κάτι θα βρείς....  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον που ν το ξέρει το ζήτημα γιατί έχω βρεί μερικά lectures και άλλες σημειώσεις, αλλά δεν ήταν όσο αναλυτικά ήθελα. Αυτό που μου έστειλε ο stef2 ήταν καταπληκτικό.  Το διάβασα ήδη και μόλις βρω χρόνο θα ασχοληθώ και με τις ασκήσεις. 



Off Topic



Το είδα, καλό, βάλτε και καμιά φωτογραφία από αγώνες, καμιά με κανα κύπελλο και τέτοια...

----------


## aria

*Happy Birthday PatriN !!!* 

 :Happy Birthday:

----------


## PatriN

> *Happy Birthday PatriN !!!*


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ aria!!! Αν και συνεχίζω ακατάπαυστα να foldάρω, ζητάω συγνώμη που έχω εξαφανιστεί τον τελευταίο καιρό από το forum… Έχω αρκετή δουλίτσα στο γραφείο και παράλληλα είμαι σε φάση μετακόμισης…  :Wink:

----------


## greggy

Χρόνια πολλάααααααααααααααααααααα :Clap: 

να δούμε και γλυκάαααααααααααααααα
έστω και αυριο.

----------


## gkats2002

:Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## alexopth69

Χρόνια πολλά PatriN!!

----------


## erateinos

πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος να είσαι PatriN !!!  :One thumb up: 

 :1000balloons:

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα.

Παιδιά μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχθεί νέο νήμα με τίτλο: Birthday Party ??????? Λέω  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!

.. Χρόνια Πολλά και πολλές ευχές για ότι καλύτερο...

----------


## Iannis

......ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ

----------


## PatriN

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....  :Respekt: 
Μόλις ξεμπερδέψω με το σπίτι, θα πέσει κέρασμα.... Βασικά μάσα, αλλά αυτή τη φορά, θα βρέχουμε και τα πόδια μας στη θάλασσα!!!

----------


## caramela

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΛΑΑ!!!

----------


## Iannis

πενθος σημερα

έκλεισε το demonoid.com :Thumb down:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μεγάλο χτύπημα αυτό το demonoid.  :Nurse: 
Όσον αφορά το folding, μπήκα σε διψήφιο νούμερο....στόχος ο μονοψήφιος.  :OneEye:

----------


## qwertyuiop

τι ήταν αυτό ρε παιδιά? Παράνομο?

----------


## kadronarxis

παράνομο; όχι ρε συ, τέτοια πράγματα, ποτέ!  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Μεγάλο χτύπημα αυτό το demonoid. 
> Όσον αφορά το folding, μπήκα σε διψήφιο νούμερο....στόχος ο μονοψήφιος.


Μη νομιζεις οτι δεν σε βλεπουμε...... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

:Razz:  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## rdaniel

Κατ' αρχήν, τις ευχές μου στον Patrin  :Wink:  :1000balloons: Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς!

Κατά δεύτερον, δεν έλεγαν πως το demonoid απλά δεν βρίσκει προσωρινά χώρα να βάλει το server του, και μόλις το βρει θα ανοίξει πάλι;  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Κατά δεύτερον, δεν έλεγαν πως το demonoid απλά δεν βρίσκει προσωρινά χώρα να βάλει το server του, και μόλις το βρει θα ανοίξει πάλι;


Υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση


Η οποία μάλλον θα  :Lock: 

ΥΓ.: Έχετε χάρη που ο EvilHawk είναι απασχολημένος, αλλιώς...  :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

> Υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση





> Η οποία μάλλον θα 
> 
> ΥΓ.: Έχετε χάρη που ο EvilHawk είναι απασχολημένος, αλλιώς...


... επειδή είδα τη σχετική συζήτηση, για αυτό το επεσήμανα  :Wink:  . Α, και ο EvilHwak υπενθύμισε ήδη ότι υπάρχουν σχετικοί κανόνες  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά Patrin, να τα εκατοστήσεις!  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Η οποία μάλλον θα


γιατι να κλειδωσει?
Ειναι γνωστο οτι ολοι οι χρηστες κατεβαζουνε μονο νομιμα αρχεια απο αναλογα sites...
Tιιιι? δεν με πιστευετε?
Ρωτηστε και αν καποιος σας πει οτι κατεβασε απο εκει το photoshop ή τα Vista ή τον χαρυ ποτερ γραψτε μου... :Razz: 
Ολοι linux διανομες και ελευθερα εκπαιδευτικα videos κατεβαζουν... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## A_gamer

> ... επειδή είδα τη σχετική συζήτηση, για αυτό το επεσήμανα  . Α, και ο EvilHwak υπενθύμισε ήδη ότι υπάρχουν σχετικοί κανόνες


Όταν έγραψα αυτές τις γραμμές όχι.  :Wink:

----------


## harris

Patrin χρόνια πολλά και καλά με πολύ - πολύ δίπλωμα  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη πoιό τροφοδοτικό πήρες τελικά;

----------


## wi fi thief

> Γιάννη πoιό τροφοδοτικό πήρες τελικά;


...και πως χαλασε το προηγουμενο (που αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι seasonic)?

καλημερες...

----------


## mpapad

> ...και πως χαλασε το προηγουμενο (που αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι seasonic)?
> 
> καλημερες...


Θα του έκανε κάνα ΤΣΑ η ΔΕΗ  :ROFL:

----------


## wi fi thief

μα, υποτιθεται οτι εχουνε ολες τις προστασιες... :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> ...και πως χαλασε το προηγουμενο (που αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι seasonic)?
> 
> καλημερες...


Seasonic X900

----------


## wi fi thief

πω πω τερας!!!  :Respekt: 
συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες, τελικα...
θα στο αλλαξουνε?

(ελπιζω με το "τσαφ" να μην εκανε ζημια στη μητρικη) :Scared:

----------


## wi fi thief

*Spoiler:*




			[14:01:50] - Ask before connecting: No
[14:01:50] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[14:01:50] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[14:01:50] - Machine ID: 1
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] + Processing work unit
[14:01:50] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[14:01:50] Core found.
[14:01:50] Working on Unit 09 [September 29 14:01:50]
[14:01:50] + Working ...
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] *------------------------------*
[14:01:50] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[14:01:50] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:01:50] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:01:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[14:01:50] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[14:01:50] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[14:01:50] - Expanded 2937836 -> 15200001 (decompressed 517.3 percent)
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] Project: 2653 (Run 3, Clone 28, Gen 31)
[14:01:50]
[14:01:50] Entering M.D.
[14:01:50] Protein: Protein in POPC
[14:01:50] Writing local files
[14:01:50] Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46 percent)
[14:01:50] Extra SSE boost OK.
[14:01:50] es
[14:01:50] Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46 percent)
[14:01:50] Extra SSE boost OK.
[14:01:50] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[14:01:50] Writing local files
[14:01:50] Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47 percent)
[14:01:50] Timered checkpoint triggered.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=localhost
NODEID=0 argc=15
NODEID=3 argc=15
NODEID=1 argc=15
NODEID=2 argc=15
      Written by David van der Spoel, Erik Lindahl, Berk Hess, and others.
       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
             Copyright (c) 2001-2004, The GROMACS development team,
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

(single precision)
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.
		



απο χτες εχω αυτο το προβλημα (sabayon 64 smp console)
Koλλαει εκει για ωρες...
υπαρχει περιπτωση να το σωσω ή να την παρατησω και να φoρτωσει αλλη wu???
 :Help:

----------


## alexopth69

ps -ef |grep Core
ps -ef |grep fah

πόσα fah και πόσα Core έχεις;

----------


## wi fi thief

μια κονσολα smp εχω που παντα την ξεκιναω με ./fah5 -verbosity 9
Δεν πειραξα τιποτα απολυτως απο την τελευταια φορα (χθες δλδ) που δουλευε κανονικα. :Sorry: 
λες να σωζεται? (αν και μαλλον δεν προλαβαινω ετσι και αλλιως την προθεσμια...) :Crying:

----------


## alexopth69

Δώσε μου output από τις εντολές με την κονσόλα ανοιχτή και βλέπουμε. Η προθεσμία είναι 4 μέρες

----------


## wi fi thief

> Δώσε μου output από τις εντολές με την κονσόλα ανοιχτή και βλέπουμε.


τι εννοεις?  :Embarassed: 
αυτο που εχω στο spoiler παραπανω copy - paste απο την κονσολα το εκανα, δεν ειναι το log file.

το "top"  ειναι καπως παραξενο αφου μου δειχνει οτι o επεξεργαστης μου δουλευει μεν στο 100% αλλα τα fahcore καταναλωνουν ~180%  :Shocked:  των πορων του... :Thinking: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Iannis

> μια κονσολα smp εχω που παντα την ξεκιναω με ./fah5 -verbosity 9
> Δεν πειραξα τιποτα απολυτως απο την τελευταια φορα (χθες δλδ) που δουλευε κανονικα.
> λες να σωζεται? (αν και μαλλον δεν προλαβαινω ετσι και αλλιως την προθεσμια...)


χωρίς -local !!!!!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexopth69

Αυτές θέλω
ps -ef |grep Core
ps -ef |grep fah

----------


## wi fi thief

μα δεν εβαλα εγω πουθενα -local  :Thinking: 
εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα επρεπε να βαζω (αλλα αν ειναι εκει το προβλημα γιατι τις προηγουμενες WU τις τελειωνε και αυτη την αρχισε κανονικα και χωρις να δειχνει οτι εχει προβλημα...)?

 :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Αυτές θέλω
> ps -ef |grep Core
> ps -ef |grep fah




```
nik@localhost ~ $ ps -ef |grep Core
nik      10119 10115  0 21:44 pts/1    00:00:00 ./mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10115 -version 591
nik      10120 10119 29 21:44 pts/1    00:00:19 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10115 -version 591
nik      10121 10119 32 21:44 pts/1    00:00:21 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10115 -version 591
nik      10122 10119 24 21:44 pts/1    00:00:16 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10115 -version 591
nik      10123 10119 15 21:44 pts/1    00:00:10 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10115 -version 591
nik      10141 10125  0 21:45 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto Core
nik@localhost ~ $ ps -ef |grep fah
nik      10115 10111  0 21:44 pts/1    00:00:00 ./fah5 -verbosity 9
nik      10144 10125  0 21:45 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto fah
nik@localhost ~ $
```

----------


## alexopth69

Όλα καλά φαίνονται...  :Thinking: 
Δεν προχωράει η κονσόλα; Πήγαινε εκεί που είναι ο fah client και δώσε μου:

date
ls -lart
sensors
tail -f FAHlog.txt

----------


## wi fi thief

*Spoiler:*






```
nik@localhost ~ $ date
Σαβ 29 Σεπ 2007 10:02:37 μμ UTC
nik@localhost ~ $ ls -lart
total 124508
drwx------  2 nik  users      4096 2005-09-19 12:42 .gnome2_private
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  users      4096 2005-09-19 12:53 .gnome
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users      1584 2005-11-29 23:39 .fonts.cache-1
drwx------  3 nik  users      4096 2005-11-29 23:57 .local
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:30 .gstreamer-0.8
drwxr-xr-x  5 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:33 .bmp
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:34 .themes
drwx------  3 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:42 .metacity
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:42 .nautilus
drwx------  2 nik  users      4096 2005-11-30 00:42 .Trash
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  users      4096 2006-07-24 17:22 .lgp
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  users      4096 2006-09-11 13:47 .quake4-demo
drwx------  2 nik  users      4096 2006-11-15 17:25 .opera
-rwxr-xr-x  1 nik  root      68492 2006-11-21 19:19 mpiexec
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users      9873 2007-03-07 15:51 .xscreensaver
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users       331 2007-03-09 16:25 .gtkrc-2.0
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-03-12 14:17 .beryl
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users       551 2007-04-28 13:56 .bashrc
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users       193 2007-04-28 13:56 .bash_profile
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  users       127 2007-04-28 13:56 .bash_logout
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  users      4096 2007-04-30 07:07 .povray
drwx------  2 nik  users      4096 2007-04-30 08:46 .ssh
-rwxr-xr-x  1 nik  root     249556 2007-06-27 00:23 fah5
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-07-13 07:25 .compizconfig
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root         62 2007-07-31 12:09 .DCOPserver_sabayonx86-64__0
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  root       4096 2007-07-31 12:09 .mcop
lrwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root         46 2007-07-31 12:34 .DCOPserver_sabayonx86-64_:0 -> /home/sabayonuser/.DCOPserver_sabayonx86-64__0
drwxr-xr-x  6 root root       4096 2007-07-31 12:40 ..
drwx------  4 nik  users      4096 2007-07-31 12:40 .mozilla
drwxr-xr-x  5 nik  users      4096 2007-07-31 12:40 .fluxbox
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  users      4096 2007-07-31 12:45 .kde3.5
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-07-31 12:46 .icons
drwx------  3 nik  root       4096 2007-07-31 12:47 .macromedia
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root        514 2007-07-31 13:12 .fonts.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root     138250 2007-08-06 18:36 FAH_SMP_Linux.tgz
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root       1508 2007-08-08 17:58 MyFolding.html
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root          8 2007-08-08 17:58 machinedependent.dat
-rwxr-x---  1 nik  root    3624144 2007-08-08 18:00 FahCore_a1.exe
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-08-08 22:01 adslgrFaHmon
drwxr-xr-x  5 nik  root       4096 2007-08-09 12:10 .torcs
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  root       4096 2007-08-11 14:49 .warsow
drwx------  5 nik  root       4096 2007-08-16 10:32 .googleearth
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-08-16 18:21 .mplayer
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root          2 2007-08-18 14:46 Text File log x~
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root       5293 2007-08-18 14:46 Text File log x
drwxr-xr-x  7 nik  root       4096 2007-08-18 21:23 .evolution
-rwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root    2162556 2007-08-20 11:56 2007-08-20_145606.png
-rwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root    1765425 2007-08-20 11:58 2007-08-20_145841.png
-rwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root     117043 2007-08-28 23:49 tux-guevara-1280x1024.png
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-08-29 14:22 .aMule
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-08-30 09:59 .gstreamer-0.10
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root         26 2007-08-30 09:59 .gtk-bookmarks
drwxr-xr-x 11 nik  root       4096 2007-08-30 10:03 .azureus
drwxr-xr-x  3 nik  root       4096 2007-08-30 18:23 .java
drwxr-xr-x  8 nik  root       4096 2007-08-30 22:04 .dvdcss
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-08-30 23:40 .xine
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-08-31 00:52 .mc
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      52115 2007-08-31 02:09 FAHlog-Prev.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root     209254 2007-08-31 11:30 GIN_TONIC_1600X1200.JPG
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  users      4096 2007-08-31 11:53 .emerald
drwx------  3 nik  users      4096 2007-09-24 10:25 .ooo-2.0
drwxr-xr-x  5 nik  root       4096 2007-09-24 22:42 PicasaDocuments
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  root       4096 2007-09-24 22:45 .picasa
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-09-24 22:45 .fontconfig
drwxr-xr-x 22 nik  root       4096 2007-09-24 22:45 .gimp-2.3
-rw-------  1 nik  root        848 2007-09-24 22:49 .recently-used
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root     458237 2007-09-25 20:58 Firefox_wallpaper.png
-rwxr-x---  1 nik  root        131 2007-09-26 00:54 client.cfg
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root       7168 2007-09-27 20:35 queue.dat
-rw-------  1 nik  root          0 2007-09-28 10:42 OS-K_v115.tar.bz2
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 10:42 icons
-rw-------  1 nik  root  117847456 2007-09-28 10:42 OS-K_v115.tar.bz2.part
drwx------  9 nik  users      4096 2007-09-28 11:42 .gnome2
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root         85 2007-09-28 11:43 .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
drwx------  9 nik  users      4096 2007-09-28 11:43 .config
drwx------  5 nik  users      4096 2007-09-28 11:43 .thumbnails
drwx------  2 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 11:43 Documents
drwx------  7 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 11:48 .beagle
drwxr-xr-x  6 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 11:52 .fvwm-metisse
-rw-------  1 nik  users        26 2007-09-28 11:54 .dmrc
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 14:42 .wapi
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 14:50 kroller-v0.95
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 15:01 .superkaramba
-rw-------  1 nik  users       134 2007-09-28 15:10 .kderc
drwxr-x---  2 nik  root       4096 2007-09-28 15:39 work
-rw-r--r--  1 root root      10953 2007-09-28 16:15 FAHlog.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root      73621 2007-09-29 20:57 print.ps
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root       4624 2007-09-29 20:58 .recently-used.xbel
drwxr-xr-x  4 nik  users      4096 2007-09-29 21:07 Desktop
-rw-------  1 nik  root        222 2007-09-29 21:40 .Xauthority
lrwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root          7 2007-09-29 21:40 .kde -> .kde3.5
-rw-------  1 nik  root        692 2007-09-29 21:40 .ICEauthority
lrwxrwxrwx  1 nik  root         34 2007-09-29 21:40 .DCOPserver_localhost_:0 -> /home/nik/.DCOPserver_localhost__0
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root         56 2007-09-29 21:40 .DCOPserver_localhost__0
drwxr-xr-x 58 nik  users      4096 2007-09-29 21:40 .
drwxr-xr-x  2 nik  users      4096 2007-09-29 21:40 .qt
drwx------  5 nik  users      4096 2007-09-29 21:52 .gconf
drwx------  2 nik  users      4096 2007-09-29 21:53 .gconfd
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root        159 2007-09-29 21:54 unitinfo.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 nik  root       2601 2007-09-29 21:54 FAHlog2.txt
-rw-------  1 nik  root       1188 2007-09-29 22:01 .bash_history
-rw-------  1 nik  root     113400 2007-09-29 22:02 .xsession-errors
nik@localhost ~ $ sensors
k8temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
Core0 Temp:
             +41°C
Core1 Temp:
             +41°C

nik@localhost ~ $ tail -f FAHlog.txt
[15:39:37] Read checkpoint
[15:39:37] Protein: Protein in POPC
[15:39:38] ra SSE boost OK.
[15:39:38] es
[15:39:38] Completed 230000 out of 500000 steps  (46 percent)
[15:39:38] Extra SSE boost OK.
[15:54:39] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[16:00:07] Writing local files
[16:00:07] Completed 235000 out of 500000 steps  (47 percent)
[16:15:07] Timered checkpoint triggered.
```

----------


## alexopth69

πωπω χύμα την έχεις (δεν πειράζει απλά δε βγάζεις εύκολα άκρη με όλα αυτά τα αρχεία)

Και επιπλέον όπως είσαι:

cat unitinfo.txt
tail -f FAHlog2.txt
cd work
ls -lart

Τέλος ΠΑΝΤΑ μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα τρέχεις τον client ως root!

----------


## alexopth69

Πρέπει να φύγω. Το σωστό log είναι το FAHlog2.txt. Δες τι λέει εκεί. Αν δεν είναι ούτε αυτό σωστό σβήστα όλα και ξανακάνε unpack τον client.

----------


## wi fi thief

ελπιζω να προλαβαινω να σε ευχαριστησω μιας και αφου εκανα logon σαν root ιδου :


*Spoiler:*




			localhost nik # ./fah5 -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah5 -license). Further
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

2 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [September 29 22:48:11]


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 5.91beta4

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/nik
Executable: ./fah5
Arguments: -verbosity 9

[22:48:11] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:48:11] - User name: wifi_thief (Team 36673)
[22:48:11] - User ID: 3E0A1D7C16004D1C
[22:48:11] - Machine ID: 1
[22:48:11]
[22:48:11] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:48:11]
[22:48:11] + Processing work unit
[22:48:11] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[22:48:11] Core found.
[22:48:11] - Autosending finished units...
[22:48:11] Trying to send all finished work units
[22:48:11] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[22:48:11] - Autosend completed
[22:48:12] Working on Unit 09 [September 29 22:48:12]
[22:48:12] + Working ...
[22:48:12] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 10006 -version 591'

[22:48:12]
[22:48:12] *------------------------------*
[22:48:12] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[22:48:12] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[22:48:12]
[22:48:12] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:48:12] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[22:48:29] - Looking at optimizations...
[22:48:29] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[22:48:29] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[22:48:30] - Expanded 2937836 -> 15200001 (decompressed 517.3 percent)
[22:48:31]
[22:48:31] Project: 2653 (Run 3, Clone 28, Gen 31)
[22:48:31]
[22:48:31] Entering M.D.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=localhost
NODEID=0 argc=15
NODEID=2 argc=15
NODEID=1 argc=15
NODEID=3 argc=15
      Written by David van der Spoel, Erik Lindahl, Berk Hess, and others.
       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
             Copyright (c) 2001-2004, The GROMACS development team,
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

[22:48:37] Calling FAH init
(single precision)
[22:48:38] in POPC
[22:48:38] Writing local files
[22:48:38]  checkpoint)
[22:48:38] Read checkpoint
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.

[22:48:38] 0 steps  (54 percent)
[22:48:38] Extra SSE boost OK.
[22:48:38] es
[22:48:38] Completed 270000 out of 500000 steps  (54 percent)
[22:48:38] Extra SSE boost OK.
		



 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
παντως μεχρι χτες ολα δουλευαν καλα ακομα και αν εμπαινα σαν απλος χρηστης .
(μαλλον αυτο εννοουσε ο iannis με το  :Thumb down:  στο -local )  :Thinking: 

οπως και να εχει ευχαριστω πολυ  :Worthy:

----------


## aria

wifi, πρώτα ρουτ και μετά όλα τα άλλα  :Wink: 

Εγώ ξεκινώ με: ./fah5 -local -forceasm -verbosity 9

----------


## wi fi thief

θα το εχω υποψιν για το root αν και οπως ειπα εχω ηδη τελειωσει 2 WUs μπαινοντας σαν χρηστης και εκκινοντας χωρις sudo απλα με ./fah 5 -verbosity 9

ο δικος σου τροπος (με -local και -forceasm) ισχυει και για τους AMD X2?

να κανω λες logoff και να το δοκιμασω? (μην παθω καμμια πλακα) :Scared: 

στο χωριο μου λεμε "κάηκι η θχιά (σσ η θεία) στου κουρκούτ' κι φ'σάει  κι του γιαούρτ'" :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> στο χωριο μου λεμε "καήκι η θχιά (σσ η θεία) στου κουρκουτ' κι φ'σαει κι του γιαουρτ'"


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> θα το εχω υποψιν για το root αν και οπως ειπα εχω ηδη τελειωσει 2 WUs μπαινοντας σαν χρηστης και εκκινοντας χωρις sudo απλα με ./fah 5 -verbosity 9
> 
> ο δικος σου τροπος (με -local και -forceasm) ισχυει και για τους AMD X2?


Ναι και στους δύο έτσι το ξεκινώ  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

εχεις παρατηρησει αυξηση στην ταχυτητα ή το κανεις για λογους σταθεροτητας?  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> εχεις παρατηρησει αυξηση στην ταχυτητα ή το κανεις για λογους σταθεροτητας?


 :Thinking:  Το κάνω γιατί... έτσι έκανα ανέκαθεν!  Έτσι μου είπε ο γιατρός μου ( :Razz: ) και αυτό γράφει και ο Νικαετός στις οδηγίες...  Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με διαφορετικό τρόπο ούτε στον αμδ ούτε στον ιντελίνο...

----------


## erateinos

για AMD  είναι  ./fah5 -local -verbosity 9



Off Topic


		ας γράψω και κανένα off topic για την χαλαρή κουβεντούλα  :Whistle: 
όλο σε απόδοση ομάδας, O/C και κονσόλες πέφτω τώρα τελευταία    :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι και στους δύο έτσι το ξεκινώ


Ομοίως και εγω

To -local να το βαλεις οπωσδήποτε Γ' αυτο χανεις τα WU

----------


## aria

Από την Κυριακή είμαι μείον ένα πισί και μάλλον έτσι θα παραμείνω για μέρες... Μου κάνει ό,τι κουλά να'ναι... μου πέταξε αρχικά Grub error #17 & #18, το έφτιαξα από το recovery των XP (τώρα βέβαια δεν μου βγάζει καν επιλογή για win ή suse αλλά προσπαθεί κατευθείαν να μπει γουιν), όμως γουιν δεν μπαίνω με τπτ...  :Sad:   Ή θα κολλάει στην πρώτη-πρώτη οθόνη ανοίγματος του υπολογιστή (checking pri slave, master etc etc) για κανα 3-4λεπτο, ή θα τα καταφέρνει να την περάσει και μετά θα κολλάει στο φόρτωμα των γουίντοζ...  Ούτε σέιφ μόουντ δεν μπαίνω πια  :Sad:   Και τον δεύτερο δίσκο με το sabayon μια τον βλέπει, μια δεν τον βλέπει...  :Sad:   Και με live cd sabayon που δοκίμασα πολλάκις να μπω να δω τι γίνεται, κολλάει επίσης στο φόρτωμα...  :Sad: 

Είπα τον πόνο μου (έχω πολύ σημαντικά αρχεία στο δίσκο, δουλειά πολλών ημερών και μλκία μου που δεν είχα έναν εξωτερικό να τα έχω και εκεί και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι πρέπει να κάνω φορμάτ)  :Sorry: 

 :Crying:

----------


## mpapad

> Από την Κυριακή είμαι μείον ένα πισί και μάλλον έτσι θα παραμείνω για μέρες... Μου κάνει ό,τι κουλά να'ναι... μου πέταξε αρχικά Grub error #17 & #18, το έφτιαξα από το recovery των XP (τώρα βέβαια δεν μου βγάζει καν επιλογή για win ή suse αλλά προσπαθεί κατευθείαν να μπει γουιν), όμως γουιν δεν μπαίνω με τπτ...   Ή θα κολλάει στην πρώτη-πρώτη οθόνη ανοίγματος του υπολογιστή (checking pri slave, master etc etc) για κανα 3-4λεπτο, ή θα τα καταφέρνει να την περάσει και μετά θα κολλάει στο φόρτωμα των γουίντοζ...  Ούτε σέιφ μόουντ δεν μπαίνω πια   Και τον δεύτερο δίσκο με το sabayon μια τον βλέπει, μια δεν τον βλέπει...   Και με live cd sabayon που δοκίμασα πολλάκις να μπω να δω τι γίνεται, κολλάει επίσης στο φόρτωμα... 
> 
> Είπα τον πόνο μου (έχω πολύ σημαντικά αρχεία στο δίσκο, δουλειά πολλών ημερών και μλκία μου που δεν είχα έναν εξωτερικό να τα έχω και εκεί και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι πρέπει να κάνω φορμάτ)


ή έπαθε η μητρική ή το τροφοδοτικό....

Οσο για τα αρχεία μην φοβάσαι... μπορούν οι σκληροί να διαβαστούν ( αν δεν είναι σε RAID ) και από άλλο μηχάνημα.

----------


## aria

> Τροφοδοτικούλι μου μυρίζει...


 :Thinking:  Μακάρι να'ναι αυτό αλλά... γιατί;; Δηλαδή όταν τα παίζει το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχουμε πλήρες r.i.p.;; γίνονται και κολπάκια με δίσκους και λειτουργικά λόγω τροφοδοτικού;

Edit: Κι εγώ τη μητρική σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ομοίως και εγω
> 
> To -local να το βαλεις οπωσδήποτε Γ' αυτο χανεις τα WU


 :Thinking: 

δεν εχω χασει ποτε wu στο sabayon αν και στην αρχη ξεκινουσα μονο με ./fah5 και τωρα τελευταια εβαλα και το -verbosity 9 (δεν παρατηρησα βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα παντως)
Aντιθετα στα vista οπου εχω το -local (και ολα τα αλλα που οπως αναφερονται κατα γραμμα εδω) εχω χασει ηδη δυο το τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο... :Crying: 

παντως απο αποψε θα στησω το kubuntu (*amd64* dvd) γιατι το sabayon μου κανει πολλα χαζα : οταν κανω login σαν root μου εμφανιζει δυο εικονιδια compiz και δεν μπορω να ανοιξω ουτε καν το home folder χωρις να κρασσαρει, χρειαστηκαν χτες τρεις επανεκκινησεις για να μπορεσω τελικα να ανοιξω την κονσολα και να τελειωσω την wu) ενω αν κανω το λαθος και μπω σε gnome περιβαλλον δεν κανει logout παρα μονο με reset απο τον διακοπτη του κουτιου. Μου το παρουσιασε ετσι ξαφνικα προχτες χωρις να εχω στο παρελθον τετοιο προβλημα.
(δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα, μπαινω μονο για το F@Η στο sabayon)

εχω ακουσει οτι το kubuntu ειναι πιο απλο σαν διανομη και θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο.
Καμμια αλλη διανομη να προτεινει κανεις?

----------


## Iannis

> δεν εχω χασει ποτε wu στο sabayon αν και στην αρχη ξεκινουσα μονο με ./fah5 και τωρα τελευταια εβαλα και το -verbosity 9 (δεν παρατηρησα βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα παντως)
> Aντιθετα στα vista οπου εχω το -local (και ολα τα αλλα που οπως αναφερονται κατα γραμμα εδω) εχω χασει ηδη δυο το τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο...
> 
> παντως απο αποψε θα στησω το kubuntu (*amd64* dvd) γιατι το sabayon μου κανει πολλα χαζα : οταν κανω login σαν root μου εμφανιζει δυο εικονιδια compiz και δεν μπορω να ανοιξω ουτε καν το home folder χωρις να κρασσαρει, χρειαστηκαν χτες τρεις επανεκκινησεις για να μπορεσω τελικα να ανοιξω την κονσολα και να τελειωσω την wu) ενω αν κανω το λαθος και μπω σε gnome περιβαλλον δεν κανει logout παρα μονο με reset απο τον διακοπτη του κουτιου. Μου το παρουσιασε ετσι ξαφνικα προχτες χωρις να εχω στο παρελθον τετοιο προβλημα.
> (δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα, μπαινω μονο για το F@Η στο sabayon)
> 
> εχω ακουσει οτι το kubuntu ειναι πιο απλο σαν διανομη και θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο.
> Καμμια αλλη διανομη να προτεινει κανεις?


Afrikakano??
No flash player No java No ATI drivers και ποιο αργο.

----------


## wi fi thief

ωωωχχ!

Τι ειναι afrikakano? :Embarassed: 

(να δω με ποια διανομη δεν θα εχω προβληματα...) :Scared:

----------


## mpapad

> Μακάρι να'ναι αυτό αλλά... γιατί;; Δηλαδή όταν τα παίζει το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχουμε πλήρες r.i.p.;; γίνονται και κολπάκια με δίσκους και λειτουργικά λόγω τροφοδοτικού;
> 
> Edit: Κι εγώ τη μητρική σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο...


Σαν φθηνότερο component το τροφοδοτικό θα το δοκίμαζα πρώτο....
Αν το τροφοδοτικό δεν παράγει τα 12v και τα 5v που θέλει η μητρική είναι πιθανό να κάνει "κόλπα".

Αν τώρα έχει πάθει ζημιά η μητρική θα έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό spare.

----------


## A_gamer

> ωωωχχ!
> 
> Τι ειναι afrikakano?
> 
> (να δω με ποια διανομη δεν θα εχω προβληματα...)


Αφρικανοί είναι τα Ubuntοειδή (το ubuntu είναι αφρικανική λέξη, γι' αυτό τα λένε έτσι μερικές φορές, του γιατρού του ξέφυγε ένα κα παραπάνω και το έγραψε και σε greeklish) ("afrikakano"  :ROFL: ).

Όσο για διανομή, ο γιατρός έχει δοκιμάσει να δει ποιες διανομές έχουν προβάδισμα στο F@H. Ianni, τα φώτα σου.  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ aria : αν ειχε προβλημα η μητρικη πολυ πιθανον να ακουγες beeps.
Aν ειχε προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο (ή με θερμοκρασιες) ειναι πολυ πιθανον να σου εσβηνε το pc ή να μην εμπαινες καν στο bios (μπαινεις στο Bios?)
Στα xp κολλαει και οταν πας να μπεις σε safe mode?

Κανε κατ' αρχην ενα clearCmos (συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του manual της μητρικης σου)

Bαλε το live dvd του sabayon και βαλτο να κανει ελεγχο στις μνημες (αν θυμαμαι καλα πατας f5 στην αρχικη οθονη)

Αν ολα πανε καλα, δοκιμασε αυτο

Προσπαθησε μεσα στο bios να βρεις τα Quick Boot και Βoot Logo (ή κατι παρομοιο αναλογα με το bios) και απενεργοποιησε τα : το πρωτο αν το απενεργοποιησεις θα γινουν στην επομενη επανεκκινηση πιο ενδελεχεις  ελεγχοι, ενω το δευτερο θα σου εμφανιζει στην οθονη στοιχεια και μηνυματα αντι για το logo της εταιριας μητρικης που ενδεχομενως τωρα βλεπεις καθε φορα που ανοιγεις το pc

ποια μητρικη εχεις?

ετσι οπως περιγραφεις το προβλημα το μυαλο μου παει στον σκληρο  :Sad: 

δοκιμασες να τον συνδεσεις στο καλο pc ?  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

wifi, με το παιδί με εμετούς και 39 πυρετό δεν είμαι για να παίζω με τα κουτιά και τα πισιά τώρα...

Στο bios μπαίνω όποτε του καπνίσει του πισιού.  Δηλαδή:  Ανοίγοντάς το, πάντα κολλάει στην πρώτη οθόνη (αν καταλαβαίνω τσεκάρει και γράφει τα στοιχεία των cd/dvd drives και των σκληρών).  Άρα, ό,τι και να πατήσω (F11 για να επιλέξω δίσκο ή F2 for BIOS) αργεί πολύ και δεν είναι και σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα.  Πάντως μερικές φορές έχω μπει bios όπου δεν είδα κάτι το διαφορετικό/περίεργο.  Αν καταφέρει και προχωρήσει μετά την έξοδο από bios, προσπαθεί να μπει γουιν όπου και κολλάει.

Να σημειώσω - τα έχω ξαναπεί και στο θρεντ Linuxades help for fah - ότι πότε βλέπει μόνο τον έναν δίσκο (αυτόν των γουιν - ο άλλος έχει σαμπανιόν), πότε και τους δύο.

Μόνο μία φορά μπόρεσα και μπήκα σέιφ μόουντ αλλά δεν μπορούσα εκεί να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα...

Το live cd όπως έχω αναφέρει κολλάει, όσες φορές κι αν το δοκίμασα...

Dead end παντού  :Sad: 

Ας μπορούσα μία φορά μονάχα να μπω γουιν, να πάρω τα στοιχεία που χρειάζομαι σε εξωτ. σκληρό και μετά ας κάνω φορμάτ δεν με νοιάζει...  :Crying: 

Δες και το ποστ μου στο άλλο νήμα...  :Sad: 

*Edit*:  έχω κάνει ήδη fixboot + fixmbr και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απλώς να προσπεράσω το πρόβλημα με τα Grub errors που μου πετούσε...

----------


## vagskarm

aria περαστικά, πάνω απ' όλα και μετά τα χαζο-pcιά διορθώνονται, δεν θα σκάσουμε κι όλας.

(μια θείτσα την έχουμε μην μας πάθει και τίποτα  :Razz: )

----------


## aria

> aria περαστικά, πάνω απ' όλα και μετά τα χαζο-pcιά διορθώνονται, δεν θα σκάσουμε κι όλας.
> 
> (μια θείτσα την έχουμε μην μας πάθει και τίποτα )


 :Laughing:  Ευχαριστούμε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

περαστικα για το παιδι αριαδνη... :Smile: 
(και η δικη μου συναχωμενη ειναι  :Sad: )

Τωρα το ειδα.
Αν δεν βοηθησει η γνωση του alexopth  :Respekt:  σου εχω απαντησει :

CHKDSK


*Spoiler:*




			chkdsk drive /p /r
Η εντολή chkdsk ελέγχει την καθορισμένη μονάδα δίσκου και, εάν χρειάζεται, επιδιορθώνει ή επαναφέρει τη μονάδα δίσκου. Η εντολή αυτή σημειώνει επίσης τους κατεστραμμένους τομείς και ανακτά αναγνώσιμες πληροφορίες.

Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτές τις επιλογές:
/p: Πραγματοποιεί σχολαστικό έλεγχο στη μονάδα δίσκου *και διορθώνει τυχόν σφάλματα*.
/r: Εντοπίζει τους κατεστραμμένους τομείς και *ανακτά αναγνώσιμες πληροφορίες*.
Σημειώστε ότι, αν καθορίσετε την επιλογή /r, η επιλογή /p υπονοείται. Όταν καθορίζετε την εντολή chkdsk χωρίς ορίσματα, πραγματοποιούνται έλεγχοι στην τρέχουσα μονάδα δίσκου, χωρίς ενεργοποιημένες επιλογές.

Η εκτέλεση της εντολής chkdsk απαιτεί χρήση του αρχείου Autochk.exe. Η εντολή CHKDSK εντοπίζει αυτόματα το αρχείο αυτό στο φάκελο εκκίνησης. Εάν έχει γίνει προεγκατάσταση της Κονσόλας εντολών (Command Console), ο φάκελος εκκίνησης είναι συνήθως ο φάκελος Cmdcons. Εάν η εντολή CHKDSK δεν μπορέσει να εντοπίσει το αρχείο Autochk.exe στο φάκελο εκκίνησης, προσπαθεί να εντοπίσει το μέσο εγκατάστασης CD-ROM των Windows. Εάν ο εντοπισμός του μέσου εγκατάστασης δεν είναι δυνατός, η εντολή CHKDSK σας ζητά τη θέση του αρχείου Autochk.exe.
		



αν και τωρα που το ξαναδιαβαζω, αν στο bios μπαινει οποτε γουσταρει αυτο (αρα το προβλημα ειναι γενικοτερο και οχι στον σκληρο με τα win+suse) πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν δεν σε σωσει το clearCmos και το bios update θα χρειαστει να αρχισεις να παιρνεις backup και απο τον σκληρο του sabayon μιας και η μητρικη σου (και οχι οι μνημες ή το τροφοδοτικο που στο sabayon δουλευουνε, οπως λες, ΟΚ) εχει προβλημα.

Ο δισκος ο,τι προβλημα και να εχει δεν μπορει να κανει το bios να μην ξεκιναει 
(εκτος αν ξεκιναει και εσυ βλεπεις απλα μια καταμαυρη οθονη οποτε τιθεται θεμα vga)
Oταν δεν γουσταρει να μπει στο bios βλεπεις τουλαχιστον τον κερσορα να αναβοσβηνει?

----------


## aria

> περαστικα για το παιδι αριαδνη...
> (και η δικη μου συναχωμενη ειναι )
> 
> Τωρα το ειδα.
> Αν δεν βοηθησει η γνωση του alexopth  σου εχω απαντησει :
> 
> CHKDSK
> 
> 
> ...


Περαστικά και σε σας λοιπόν...

Εεμμ, την εντολή αυτή να τη δώσω πού;; Μέσα από το recovery των XP;;  :Thinking:   :Embarassed:

----------


## alexopth69

Δες λίγο Αρια και το άλλο thread. Περαστικά σας...

----------


## wi fi thief

οπως ακριβως εκανες fixmrb αλλα αυτη τη φορα θα δωσεις CHKDSC /*** 


ολες οι επιλογες /*** και τι κανει η καθεμια τους εδω

----------


## aria

> οπως ακριβως εκανες fixmrb αλλα αυτη τη φορα θα δωσεις CHKDSC *#*:/*** 
> (*#* το γραμμα του partition που θελεις να ελεγξεις συνηθως c αν εχεις και αλλα δωσε το αναλογο γραμμα)
> 
> ολες οι επιλογες /*** και τι κανει η καθεμια τους εδω


το έκανα... δες στο άλλο νήμα...  :Sad:

----------


## harris

Περαστικά στη μικρή σου Αριάδνη  :Smile: 

Αυτή την εποχή όλοι κάτι έχουν... ξεκινήσαμε σχολεία βλέπεις  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Περαστικά στη μικρή σου Αριάδνη 
> 
> Αυτή την εποχή όλοι κάτι έχουν... ξεκινήσαμε σχολεία βλέπεις


 :One thumb up:   Η μικρή βέβαια δεν πάει ΚΑΝ παιδικό... μέσα στο σπίτι αρρώστησε;;  :What..?:   Βέβαια αυτή την εποχή έχουμε εδώ και 236% υγρασία...  :Crazy:

----------


## stef2

> Η μικρή βέβαια δεν πάει ΚΑΝ παιδικό... μέσα στο σπίτι αρρώστησε;;   Βέβαια αυτή την εποχή έχουμε εδώ και 236% υγρασία...


τα ίδια και η δικιά μου 39.5 πυρετό και με αντιπυρετικά 39 εύχομαι περαστικά Τι ηλικία είναι η μικρή;

----------


## aria

> τα ίδια και η δικιά μου 39.5 πυρετό και με αντιπυρετικά 39 εύχομαι περαστικά Τι ηλικία είναι η μικρή;


2,5  :Thumbs up: 

Περαστικά και σε σας... :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Α, πουρά είναι οι κόρες σας, είπα κι εγώ μην βρώ νύφη για τον δικό μου (18μηνών) αλλά μπα, με γριές δεν τον μπλέκω  :Razz:

----------


## stef2

> 2,5 
> 
> Περαστικά και σε σας...


ευχαριστώ εμένα 4.5  :Star:

----------


## aria

> Α, πουρά είναι οι κόρες σας, είπα κι εγώ μην βρώ νύφη για τον δικό μου (18μηνών) αλλά μπα, με γριές δεν τον μπλέκω


Μα... η θεία κότα έχει το ζουμί  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> Μα... η θεία κότα έχει το ζουμί


Από τώρα να πέσει στα ζιγκολίκια ? Θα του κόψω τα ποδάρια  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stef2

> Α, πουρά είναι οι κόρες σας, είπα κι εγώ μην βρώ νύφη για τον δικό μου (18μηνών) αλλά μπα, με γριές δεν τον μπλέκω


σιγά τα νιάνιαρα 
άλλωστε η δικιά μου (δεν ξέρω της Αριάδνης) δήλωσε ότι δεν παντρεύεται
Και του χρόνου :Laughing:  βλέπουμε

ΥΓ γειά σου βαγγέλη

----------


## aria

> σιγά τα νιάνιαρα 
> άλλωστε η δικιά μου (δεν ξέρω της Αριάδνης) δήλωσε ότι δεν παντρεύεται
> Και του χρόνου βλέπουμε
> 
> ΥΓ γειά σου βαγγέλη


 :Laughing:  Εμένα προς το παρόν ασχολείται μόνο με τη Ντόρα την Εξερευνήτρια, δεν έχει αρχίσει να κάνει τόσο βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις!

----------


## harris

> Εμένα προς το παρόν ασχολείται μόνο με τη Ντόρα την Εξερευνήτρια, δεν έχει αρχίσει να κάνει τόσο βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις!


Κι η μικρή κι η μεγάλη Θείτσα  :Razz: 

Θέλω βίντεο μ'εσένα μπροστά στην τηλεόραση να απαντάς στην Ντόρα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Κι η μικρή κι η μεγάλη Θείτσα 
> 
> Θέλω βίντεο μ'εσένα μπροστά στην τηλεόραση να απαντάς στην Ντόρα


 :What..?:  Εγώ; Μα.... Καλά ρε συναδέλφι δε ντρέπεσαι να με δίνεις έτσι ξερά;;   :Crazy: 

Ελπίζω να διάβασες και τα παραπάνω ποστ και να κατάλαβες ότι έχω χοντρό πρόβλημα στα γουίντοουζ.. έτσι;;; Και μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ο σκληρός, έτσι;;; Τι σημαίνει αυτό άρα;;; Μήπως ότι δεν μπορώ να ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ σε γουίν και σε διάααααφορα πρότζεκτ που είχα αναλάβει τελευταίως;;; Το'πιασες το υπονοούμενο... έτσι;;;

Άντε να βλέπω να κάνεις ζέσταμα στα δαχτυλάκια... άντε για απο... :Lips Sealed:   :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stef2

> Άντε να βλέπω να κάνεις ζέσταμα στα δαχτυλάκια... άντε για απο...


editor vs taliban member
ωχ σκληρό παιχνίδι :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Το'πιασες το υπονοούμενο... έτσι;;;


Ποιο υποονοούμενο; Υπάρχει κάτι κρυφό;  :Crazy:   :ROFL:  :Razz: 




> Άντε να βλέπω να κάνεις ζέσταμα στα δαχτυλάκια... άντε για απο...


Λέω να περιμένω το καινούριο σου PC  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> σιγά τα νιάνιαρα 
> άλλωστε η δικιά μου (δεν ξέρω της Αριάδνης) δήλωσε ότι δεν παντρεύεται
> Και του χρόνου βλέπουμε
> 
> ΥΓ γειά σου βαγγέλη



Αυτοί/ές που κάνουν αυτές τις βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις (να μην θυμήσω τι έλεγε κάποτε κι ο πατέρας της - ελπίζω να μην διαβάζεις μαζί της τα ποστ), κάνουν πρώτοι την κουτσουκέλα, άρα να ετοιμάζεσαι νωρίς Στέφανε. 

Καλή ξεκούραση

----------


## wi fi thief

εμενα η δικη μου κοντευει 5 αλλα αμα στολιστει και βαφτει λιγακι δεν δειχνει ουτε για δυομισι... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

περαστικα σε ολους τους αρρωστους  :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> Αυτοί/ές που κάνουν αυτές τις βαρύγδουπες δηλώσεις (να μην θυμήσω τι έλεγε κάποτε κι ο πατέρας της - ελπίζω να μην διαβάζεις μαζί της τα ποστ), κάνουν πρώτοι την κουτσουκέλα, άρα να ετοιμάζεσαι νωρίς Στέφανε. 
> 
> Καλή ξεκούραση


δεν πιστεύω να θυμάσαι απο το '91  :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> εμενα η δικη μου κοντευει 5 αλλα αμα στολιστει και βαφτει λιγακι δεν δειχνει ουτε για δυομισι...
> 
> περαστικα σε ολους τους αρρωστους


με έχει φάει η μικρή για Περτούλι φέτος (αλογάκια..). Θα τη φέρω να παίξει με τη δική σου... :Smile:

----------


## harris

> εμενα η δικη μου κοντευει 5 αλλα αμα στολιστει και βαφτει λιγακι δεν δειχνει ουτε για δυομισι...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> περαστικα σε ολους τους αρρωστους


Εμένα είναι ανίατη ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:

----------


## vagskarm

> δεν πιστεύω να θυμάσαι απο το '91


Δεν είμαι όμως κουτσομπόλης, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## stef2

> Δεν είμαι όμως κουτσομπόλης, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> με έχει φάει η μικρή για Περτούλι φέτος (αλογάκια..). Θα τη φέρω να παίξει με τη δική σου...


θα σας παω σε μερη που μονο οι ντοπιοι ξερουνε (λιγα μεινανε  :Sad: ).
Θα παθετε πλακα.

τιγκα στο ελατο.

(αμα ειναι κανενας κυνηγος να κανονισουμε να παμε για τιποτα μπεκατσες*)

* δεν βαραω τιποτα που δεν επιτρεπεται ή δεν ειναι απο θηραματοτροφειο, να εξηγιομαστε.
Πιο πολυ για το περπατημα και για να καρφωνω στυγνα κανεναν λαθροθηρα βγαινω.

----------


## Iannis

Καπου υπάρχει ενας οδηγός για home network για Win (νομίζω απο τον Wan ) αλλα δεν τον βρίσκω 

λινκ plz.  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Καπου υπάρχει ενας οδηγός για home network για Win (νομίζω απο τον Wan ) αλλα δεν τον βρίσκω 
> 
> λινκ plz.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12670 Ήταν στα άρθρα για Software & Hardware.  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12670 Ήταν στα άρθρα για Software & Hardware.



Thanks παλικαρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Αντε να βλέπω ζωηράδαααα

Skapetis  έγινες καφετής απο κοκκινούλης?  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

επαναφερω στη ταξη τους :

k_koulos 	
skapetis 	
RDaniel
 :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## Hengeo

Τι κάνετε; Χάθηκα τις τελευταίες μέρες λόγω εξεταστικής, δίνω απανωτά μαθήματα. Περαστικά στο παιδί της Αριάδνης και όποιον άλλο είναι άρρωστος.
Το δίπλωμα δεν έχει σταματήσει ούτε στιγμή πάντως εδώ και ένα μήνα, ιδού και τα πειστήρια  :Crazy: 


*Spoiler:*









Είναι νέο ρεκόρ.. Σε λίγο όμως θα το σταματήσω το σερί διότι δεν τραβάει άλλο χωρίς reset..

----------


## vagskarm

Hengeo καλή επιτυχία, ή αν τέλειωσαν οι εξετάσεις, καλά αποτελέσματα

----------


## rdaniel

> Αντε να βλέπω ζωηράδαααα
> 
> Skapetis  έγινες καφετής απο κοκκινούλης? 
> 
> επαναφερω στη ταξη τους :
> 
> k_koulos     
> skapetis     
> RDaniel


Α, όλα κι όλα, εγώ διπλώνω όπως πριν και ασταμάτητα  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		@rdaniel δεν ξέρω για σένα εγώ ποτέ δεν ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές των γιατρών, τι να μας πουν άτομα που ορκίζονται ακόμα στον Ιπποκράτη μετά απο 2000 χρόνια; :Crazy: 



@Iannis μην ξεχνιέσαι, το folding είναι προαιρετικό, κάτι σαν το φακελάκι, αν δεν στο δίνουν δεν στραβώνεις, ούτε εκδικήσε τον ασθενή....



και επειδή με έπιασε το αντιατρικό μου μένος,  αν είπαμε και μια κουβέντα παραπάνω εδώ είμαστε να το διορθώσουμε!

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@rdaniel δεν ξέρω για σένα εγώ ποτέ δεν ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές των γιατρών, τι να μας πουν άτομα που ορκίζονται ακόμα στον Ιπποκράτη μετά απο 2000 χρόνια;
> 
> 
> 
> @Iannis μην ξεχνιέσαι, το folding είναι προαιρετικό, κάτι σαν το φακελάκι, αν δεν στο δίνουν δεν στραβώνεις, ούτε εκδικήσε τον ασθενή....
> 
> ...


 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

ο υπερμετρος ενθουσιασμος ορισμενων μελων της ομαδας, παντα με προβληματιζε... :Sad:

----------


## vagskarm

Α, παιδιά, θα σας μαλώσω, φακελάκι με σκοπό την αγορά τετραπύρηνου για folding είναι ηθικότατο  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Λεω να φτιάξουμε μια Cyber Folding Patrol υπηρεσία

 :Razz: : :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

ωωωχ.... ζητω 48ωρη προθεσμια (ξαναστηνω το sabayon) για να απολογηθω.  :Embarassed: 
 :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> Hengeo καλή επιτυχία, ή αν τέλειωσαν οι εξετάσεις, καλά αποτελέσματα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχω άλλον ένα μήνα, διπλή εξεταστική λόγω των καταλήψεων..

----------


## vagskarm

> ωωωχ.... ζητω 48ωρη προθεσμια (ξαναστηνω το sabayon) για να απολογηθω.


Νάταν μόνο αυτό, βγήκε το opensus 10.3, και έχω ένα νέο install (το sabayon δεν με βολεύει σε κάποια πράγματα) και ένα upgrade του 10.2... το ΣΚ  :Sorry:

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω κατεβαζω το sabayon 3.04F dvd και δοκιμαζω fedora (καλο μου φαινεται) και kubuntu (αρνειται να τρεξει) live

το suse 10.2 amd64 dvd δυστυχως δεν ειναι live και οταν πριν καιρο που αποφασισα να το εγκαταστησω (εστω και χωρις δοκιμη) αν και αναγνωριζε ολες τις συσκευες και την οθονη (compaq 17' crt τοτε) και ολα πηγαιναν καλα μολις εκανα reboot στο τελος της επιτυχημενης εγκαταστασης ηταν σαν να μην ειχα καθολου συνδεδεμενη την οθνη στη vga...

γενικως τα λιγοτερα προβληματα (για την ακριβεια : κανενα, ουτε καν τα συνηθισμενα noapic και αδυναμιες να τρεξει flash) σε AMD64 τα ειχα στην εγκατασταση του sabayon 3.03 και 3.04 (μεχρι την στιγμη που εκανα τη μ@λακια να δοκιμασω να εγκαταστησω καποιο theme απο το kdelook.org  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  (που να μου κοβονταν τα χερια καλυτερα) :Evil: 
Ας προσεχα.

Ρε παιδια μιας και εδω συχναζουν πολλοι και εμπειροι linux αδες να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση :
Υπαρχει τροπος (προγραμμα σε στυλ system restore των win) ωστε να επαναφερω το συστημα σε προηγουμενη κατασταση που λειτουργουσε ΟΚ μετα απο καποιο λαθος που εχω κανει?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

wi fi thief
Γιατι οχι το 3.4e??


Αφρικανοι 6.10 και SuSe 10.2  ηταν σημαντικά ποιο αργα για folding
Ειδικά ο κουμπουντος 6-7 min παραπάνω το frame

----------


## droulas13

Παιδια χαιρετω, αρχισα και εγω το προγραμμα και μπηκα στην ομαδα σας. Μια αποροια, εβαλα και 2 πισι στο γραφειο του φαδερ να δουλευουν το προτζεκτ και εβαλα και σε αυτα το ιδιο ονομα με το πισι του σπιτιου μου και εβαλα και σε αυτα το νουμερο της ομαδας σας και παρατηρησα το εξης, ολα τα πισι δουλευουν το ιδιο ακριβως ονομα wu, αυτο ειναι σωστο? Αυτο τι σημαινει, οτι συνεργαζονται με καποιο τροπο και τα 3 ωστε να τελειωσει η ιδια wu πιο γρηγορα η' ειναι διαφορετικα κομματια και ετυχε να εχουν ολα το ιδιο μεγεθος των 5000 frames? Η' μηπως κανουν και τα 3 την ιδια δουλεια τσαμπα και βερεσε?

----------


## vagskarm

Δουλεύουν με διαφορετικές παραμέτρους το ίδιο project

----------


## wi fi thief

@ iannis : δεν υποτιθεται οτι το F ειναι πιο προσφατο αρα πιο "εξελιγμενο"?

Απο οτι ειδα στο site του sabayon δεν προκειται για unstable... (δεν αναφερεται πουθενα το beta η το "loop" που συνηθως αναφερεται σε beta...
Λες να εκανα πατατα?  :Crying: 

Mη μου λες τετοια γιατρε μου, και εχω ηδη φτασει τσουκου τσουκου (@ ~ 75 KBps κατεβαζει απο τον ιταλικο FTP mirror η αλτεκ 768) στο 45% download  :Scared: 

τελικα, αφου δοκιμασα ολες τις διανομες απο τα dvdακια του pcworld η αποφαση εληφθη : sabayon amd64 dvd και ξερο ψωμι  :Respekt:  :Worthy: 
(αλλα χωρις να "πειραζω" πραγματα χωρις πρωτα να ρωτησω... :Embarassed: )

----------


## Iannis

> @ iannis : δεν υποτιθεται οτι το F ειναι πιο προσφατο αρα πιο "εξελιγμενο"?
> 
> Απο οτι ειδα στο site του sabayon δεν προκειται για unstable... (δεν αναφερεται πουθενα το beta η το "loop" που συνηθως αναφερεται σε beta...
> Λες να εκανα πατατα? 
> 
> Mη μου λες τετοια γιατρε μου, και εχω ηδη φτασει τσουκου τσουκου (@ ~ 75 KBps κατεβαζει απο τον ιταλικο FTP mirror η αλτεκ 768) στο 45% download 
> 
> τελικα, αφου δοκιμασα ολες τις διανομες απο τα dvdακια του pcworld η αποφαση εληφθη : sabayon amd64 dvd και ξερο ψωμι 
> (αλλα χωρις να "πειραζω" πραγματα χωρις πρωτα να ρωτησω...)


οπα εχει δικιο παλικαρι δεν ειχα δει οτι βγεικε η F  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

ασε να τελειωσω το κατεβασμα και μετα κατεβαζεις εσυ γιατρε... pleeeeeease :Sorry: 

φταιω εγω που το προπαγανδιζω, θα τον γονατισετε τον σερβερ τωρα... :Embarassed: 

Και αυριο μερα ειναι λεμεεεεε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Παιδια χαιρετω, αρχισα και εγω το προγραμμα και μπηκα στην ομαδα σας. Μια αποροια, εβαλα και 2 πισι στο γραφειο του φαδερ να δουλευουν το προτζεκτ και εβαλα και σε αυτα το ιδιο ονομα με το πισι του σπιτιου μου και εβαλα και σε αυτα το νουμερο της ομαδας σας και παρατηρησα το εξης, ολα τα πισι δουλευουν το ιδιο ακριβως ονομα wu, αυτο ειναι σωστο? Αυτο τι σημαινει, οτι συνεργαζονται με καποιο τροπο και τα 3 ωστε να τελειωσει η ιδια wu πιο γρηγορα η' ειναι διαφορετικα κομματια και ετυχε να εχουν ολα το ιδιο μεγεθος των 5000 frames? Η' μηπως κανουν και τα 3 την ιδια δουλεια τσαμπα και βερεσε?


Έτυχε.

----------


## Hengeo

Όποιος μπορεί  :Help:  με αυτό. Έσβησα τα πάντα από το work, έσβησα το quede.dat, τίποτα συνεχίζει το ίδιο από το μεσημέρι. Είναι πρόβλημα server ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Hengeo

Τελικά δικιά μου βλακεία ήταν..  :Embarassed:  Τόση ώρα το έτρεχα χωρίς sudo!  :Wall: 

Αλλά και αυτό, δεν έβγαζε ένα access denied για μας τους πολύ noob στο Linux, απλώς προσπαθούσε συνέχεια να πάρει wu, που να πάει το μυαλό μου.. Tέσπα, τέλος καλό, όλα καλά, σημασία έχει ότι ξαναάρχισε το φολτάρισμα!  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		μετά από επανεκκίνηση στο 87%


*Spoiler:*




			localhost fah # ./fah6 -local -smp -forceasm -verbosity 9

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

Using local directory for work files
2 cores detected


--- Opening Log file [October 6 13:22:23]


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.00beta1

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/erateinos/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -local -smp -forceasm -verbosity 9

Warning:
 By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
 safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
 do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
 If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
 if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
 use of the flag.

[13:22:23] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:22:23] - User name: erateinos (Team 36673)
[13:22:23] - User ID: 7B5BE314CD5F03E
[13:22:23] - Machine ID: 1
[13:22:23]
[13:22:23] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:22:23]
[13:22:23] + Processing work unit
[13:22:23] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[13:22:23] Core found.
[13:22:23] - Autosending finished units...
[13:22:23] Trying to send all finished work units
[13:22:23] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[13:22:23] - Autosend completed
[13:22:23] Working on Unit 05 [October 6 13:22:23]
[13:22:23] + Working ...
[13:22:23] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 05 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 9786 -version 600'

[13:22:23]
[13:22:23] *------------------------------*
[13:22:23] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[13:22:23] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[13:22:23]
[13:22:23] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:22:23] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[13:22:23] - Not checking prior termination.
[13:22:25] - Expanded 3053928 -> 16578209 (decompressed 542.8 percent)
[13:22:26]
[13:22:26] Project: 2427 (Run 10, Clone 67, Gen 10)
[13:22:26]
[13:22:26] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:22:26] Entering M.D.

  Gromacs is Copyright (c) 1991-2003, University of Groningen, The Netherlands
        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.


  Gromacs is Copyright (c) 1991-2003, University of Groningen, The Netherlands
        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.


  Gromacs is Copyright (c) 1991-2003, University of Groningen, The Netherlands
        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.


  Gromacs is Copyright (c) 1991-2003, University of Groningen, The Netherlands
        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

[13:22:49] (Starting from checkpoint)
[13:22:49] Protein: p2427_Ribo_Cl_aux
[13:22:49]
[13:22:49] Writing local files
[13:22:50] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
[13:22:50] Extra SSE boost OK.
[13:22:51] Size of work/wudata_05.xtc not what saved.
[13:22:51]
[13:22:51] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[13:22:57] CoreStatus = 75 (117)
[13:22:57] Error opening or reading from a file.
[13:22:57] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[13:23:01] - Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (5): Core returned invalid code
[13:23:01] Trying to send all finished work units
[13:23:01] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[13:23:01] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:23:01] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:23:01] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[13:23:01] - Detect CPU. Vendor: GenuineIntel, Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6
[13:23:01] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:23:01] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[13:23:02] Posted data.
[13:23:02] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[13:23:02] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:23:02] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:23:02] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[13:23:06] Posted data.
[13:23:06] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 2436393)
[13:23:13] - Downloaded at ~339 kB/s
[13:23:13] - Averaged speed for that direction ~207 kB/s
[13:23:13] + Received work.
[13:23:13] + Closed connections
[13:23:18]
[13:23:18] + Processing work unit
[13:23:18] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[13:23:18] Core found.
[13:23:18] Working on Unit 06 [October 6 13:23:18]
[13:23:18] + Working ...
[13:23:18] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 06 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 9786 -version 600'

[13:23:18]
[13:23:18] *------------------------------*
[13:23:18] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[13:23:18] Version 1.73 (November 27, 2006)
[13:23:18]
[13:23:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:23:18] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[13:23:18] y forced on.
[13:23:18] - Not checking prior termination.
[13:23:18] - Expanded 2435881 -> 12886013 (decompressed 529.0 percent)
[13:23:18] - Starting from initial work packet
[13:23:18]
[13:23:18] Project: 2605 (Run 17, Clone 118, Gen 9)
[13:23:18]
[13:23:18] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:23:18] Entering M.D.
[13:23:35]  on if available.
[13:23:35] Entering M.D.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=localhost
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=localhost
NODEID=1 argc=15
NODEID=2 argc=15
NODEID=0 argc=15
NODEID=3 argc=15
      Written by David van der Spoel, Erik Lindahl, Berk Hess, and others.
       Copyright (c) 1991-2000, University of Groningen, The Netherlands.
             Copyright (c) 2001-2004, The GROMACS development team,
            check out http://www.gromacs.org for more information.

        This inclusion of Gromacs code in the Folding@Home Core is under
        a special license (see http://folding.stanford.edu/gromacs.html)
         specially granted to Stanford by the copyright holders. If you
          are interested in using Gromacs, visit www.gromacs.org where
                you can download a free version of Gromacs under
         the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL) as published
       by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License,
                     or (at your option) any later version.

[13:23:41] Rejecting checkpoint
starting mdrun 'Protein in POPC'
500000 steps,   1000.0 ps.

[13:23:42] E boost OK.
[13:23:42] tein in POPCExtra SSE boost OK.
[13:23:42]
[13:23:42] Extra SSE boost OK.
[13:23:43] Writing local files
[13:23:43] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0 percent)
[13:37:49] Writing local files
[13:37:49] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1 percent)
[13:51:35] Writing local files
[13:51:35] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2 percent)
[14:05:21] Writing local files

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μετά από επανεκκίνηση στο 87%
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


αυττό ειναι θανατος
 [13:22:51] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR

*In this case the error is caused by the core being unable to open, and therefore write-to, it's checkpoint file. Check that the permissions on the files are correct and that you didn't run out of space on the disk

This error also can be caused by memory errors which may be related to overclocking or wrong voltages or simply by bad RAM. If this error occurs when the core is just starting, there's a reasonable chance that it was an "unable to allocate" issue such as running out of space in the paging file or a memory fragmentation issue.

This error also can be caused by a WU which is corrupted during downloading. 

*να δουμε τωρα 8α συνεχίσει?

PS. Τι να βάλω στο υπόγειο του νέου σπιτιού που εχει
δροσεράδα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι???

-μπουκάλια με κρασιά ή
-ράφια με πισιά???

υπαρξιακόν ερώτημα

----------


## wi fi thief

ρε παιδια δοκιμασε κανενας με fedora 7?
ειναι γρηγορο στο F@h?
Το εγκατεστησα (fedora 7 i386 CD) και αν κρινω απο την αναβαθμιση των πακετων, "τα ζωα μου αργα" :Crying: 

γιαννη εσυ ολο και κατι θα ξερεις για τις ταχυτητες του f@h στις διανομες.
Τι λες? Επιμενεις σαμπαγιον?
κατεβασα την 3.4F dvd αλλα μαλλον ειναι corrupted το iso
Πανε χαμενες τοσες ωρες κατεβασμα... :Very angry: 

@ cyber FAH patrol : ζηταω αλλες 48 ωρες προθεσμια... :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

> ρε παιδια δοκιμασε κανενας με fedora 7?
> ειναι γρηγορο στο F@h?
> Το εγκατεστησα (fedora 7 i386 CD) και αν κρινω απο την αναβαθμιση των πακετων, "τα ζωα μου αργα"
> 
> γιαννη εσυ ολο και κατι θα ξερεις για τις ταχυτητες του f@h στις διανομες.
> Τι λες? Επιμενεις σαμπαγιον?
> κατεβασα την 3.4F dvd αλλα μαλλον ειναι corrupted το iso
> Πανε χαμενες τοσες ωρες κατεβασμα...
> 
> @ cyber FAH patrol : ζηταω αλλες 48 ωρες προθεσμια...


εχω δοκιμασει  OpenSuSe10.2, Ubuntu 6.10 
Aπο αυτα ο Σαμπάνιας ειναι ποιο γρήγορος  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

ευχαριστω iannis

κατεβαζω τωρα το mini και ο θεος βοηθος.

Το fedora το πεταξα...
με το που εβαζα beryl μου εβγαζε μεν τον κυβο αλλα με ολολευκες τις πλευρες που υποτιθεται επρεπε να βλεπω το desktop και το σημα της fedora κανονικα στις δυο εδρες του... :Thumb down: 

τωρα εγκατεστησα το suse 10.2 64 dvd (θα φαει πεταμα ως η μονη διανομη που δεν με βαζει στο ιντερνετ παροτι αγορασα ρουτερ μονο και μονο για να μην εχω προβλημα στο λινουξ, τα WIN βλεπετε καταδεχονται να δουλεψουνε χωρις προβληματα με usb μοντεμακια)

----------


## aria

Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 


*Happy Birthday NetTraptor!!!*  :Respekt: 

 :Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά NetTraptor!

Σου εύχομαι να κάνεις πολλά remote τσακ μπαμ για αύξηση της παραγωγής σου.  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά NetTraptor, πολύχρονος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Γιάννη σε καλή μεριά, έγινες εκατομμυριούχος.

Ετσι μπράβο, αντε να πληθαίνουν οι λεφτάδες της ομάδας.  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Γιάννη σε καλή μεριά, έγινες εκατομμυριούχος.
> 
> Ετσι μπράβο, αντε να πληθαίνουν οι λεφτάδες της ομάδας.


Κι εσύ πρέπει να αλλάξεις το κοκκινάκι σου  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδια (σαμπαγιοναδες) βρηκα καλο review για το 3.4F AMD64 DVD-CD εδω (ο τυπος το χαρακτηριζει το καλυτερο gentoo AMD64 distro).
Ο γερμανικος ΗΤΤΡ mirror http://sabayon.domaindorf.de/Sabayon...86_64-3.4f.iso δινει foul speed (~78ΚΒ/s @ altecnet 768)

Iannis το κατεβασες???
BTW συγχαρητηρια για το μιλλιονι  :Worthy:

----------


## vagskarm

> Κι εσύ πρέπει να αλλάξεις το κοκκινάκι σου


Αύριο πρωί πρωί στη δουλειά, thanks που μου το θύμισες :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> παιδια (σαμπαγιοναδες) βρηκα καλο review για το 3.4F AMD64 DVD-CD εδω.





> Sabayon Linux 3.4f - Work Of A Wifi Genius.


Σε καταλάβανε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ο γερμανικος ΗΤΤΡ mirror http://sabayon.domaindorf.de/Sabayon...86_64-3.4f.iso δινει foul speed (~78ΚΒ/s @ altecnet 768)
> 
> Iannis το κατεβασες???
> BTW συγχαρητηρια για το μιλλιονι


Σε γραμμή 768 δε θα έπρεπε να δίνουν όλοι (σχεδόν) το μέγιστο, με ελάχιστες παρεκκλίσεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

αν σου πω οτι ειμαι εντελως (εντελως ομως) ασχετος απο adsl και ταχυτητες θα το πιστεψεις?

Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι η της δικης μου συνδεσης το average download speed απο τον ftp του ntua ειναι αυτη την ωρα ~ 76ΚΒ/s στα xp και ~83ΚΒ/s στα vista64
το σαμπαγιον τον κατεβαζω απο τον γερμανικο στα xp με τον DAP και παει μια χαρουλα (μου φαινεται) μολις 2-3 ΚΒ/s λιγοτερο απο το μεγιστο average που εχω πιασει.

Οσο για το wifi...  :Embarassed: 

(κανονικα θα επρεπε να με πληρωνουν οι διαφοροι που βγαζουνε διανομες για να τους λεει ενας πραγματικα και δια βιου UNIXασχετος ποσο newbie friendly ειναι...) :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> (κανονικα θα επρεπε να με πληρωνουν οι διαφοροι που βγαζουνε διανομες για να τους λεει ενας πραγματικα και δια βιου UNIXασχετος ποσο newbie friendly ειναι...)


 :ROFL:   :Razz:   :ROFL: 


Γιάννη και δισεκατομμύριο...!

----------


## Iannis

> Γιάννη και δισεκατομμύριο...!


Thanks παλικάρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> [/offtopic]


Που ειναι τα στολιδια σου καλε??

υπογραφές γρανάζια κλπ???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> Που ειναι τα στολιδια σου καλε??
> 
> υπογραφές γρανάζια κλπ???


*όταν θα σταματήσουν να με θεωρούν υπάλληλο τους στο stanford 
και εκτιμήσουν τον εθελοντισμό, θα τα ξαναβάλω*

----------


## qwertyuiop

που το λέει αυτό?

----------


## Iannis

> που το λέει αυτό?


Απλα απεχτος
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## qwertyuiop

άπ*αι*χτος

Τι εννοείς?

----------


## vagskarm

erateinos έχεις μεν δίκιο να τσαντίζεσαι (κι εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές τάχω πάρει), αλλά φίλε μου, όχι κι έτσι.

Φυσικά, δικά σου είναι τα μηχανάκια κι εσύ αποφασίζεις, μήπως νατο ξανασκεφτείς λιγάκι, όταν είσαι πιο ήρεμος ?

----------


## Hengeo

Γιάννη μπράβο για το εκατομμύριο!  :One thumb up: 

erateinos ελπίζω να αντέδρασες έτσι πανω στα νεύρα σου και να μην το εννοείς οριστικά..  :Sad:

----------


## erateinos

> erateinos έχεις μεν δίκιο να τσαντίζεσαι (κι εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές τάχω πάρει), αλλά φίλε μου, όχι κι έτσι.
> Φυσικά, δικά σου είναι τα μηχανάκια κι εσύ αποφασίζεις, μήπως νατο ξανασκεφτείς λιγάκι, όταν είσαι πιο ήρεμος ?


έχω αφήσει ένα pc ανοιχτό  :Wink: 


Off Topic


		όταν δεν έχουν προβλήματα με τις κονσόλες έχουν με τον server τους  :Thinking: 






> erateinos ελπίζω να αντέδρασες έτσι πανω στα νεύρα σου και να μην το εννοείς οριστικά..


η προτελευταία κίνηση θα είναι όταν του βάλω απλή κονσόλα  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> έχω αφήσει ένα pc ανοιχτό 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		όταν δεν έχουν προβλήματα με τις κονσόλες έχουν με τον server τους 
> 
> 
> ...


Μη μου στενοχωριέσαι βρε Θα εχεις on site support σε λιγες μέρες Αντε κανενα καφε θα σου χρεώσω 

....εαν δεν ηταν ετσι δεν θα ηταν αλλιώς..... αιρετικός.  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## arrow

πως κάνεις έτσι βρε erateinos!   :Confused: 

ηρέμησε παιδί μου και θα πάθεις τπτ... είπαμε folding και όχι scolding!  :No no: 

cheer up!  :Drunk:

----------


## erateinos

> πως κάνεις έτσι βρε erateinos!  
> 
> ηρέμησε παιδί μου και θα πάθεις τπτ... είπαμε folding και όχι scolding! 
> 
> cheer up!


δεν παθαίνω τίποτα (έχω γερο στομάχι  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ) 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 


*



			
				ανανέωσαν το site του stanford 






*

----------


## telumentil

Πάνε οι καλές εποχές που ο erateinos κυνηγούσε τον κόσμο να βάλει το γραναζάκι! :RTFM:

----------


## vagskarm

> Πάνε οι καλές εποχές που ο erateinos κυνηγούσε τον κόσμο να βάλει το γραναζάκι!


 
Τώρα θα αρχίσει να μας κυνηγάει να το βγάλουμε   :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> Πάνε οι καλές εποχές που ο erateinos κυνηγούσε τον κόσμο να βάλει το γραναζάκι!


είχα σιωπηλή δράση  :Razz:  :Razz: 
απλά γκρίνιαζα  :Twisted Evil: 




> Τώρα θα αρχίσει να μας κυνηγάει να το βγάλουμε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
τώρα θα σας κυνηγάω να το κάνετε σε tattoo   :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

Ooooooooooooooooooo 

Well come back heraiticus erateinous  :Clap: 

Που να κάνουν το τατού οι άνδρες και που οι γυναίκες ?  Αλλη φορά να είστε πιο κατατοπιστικός κύριε  :Laughing:

----------


## stef2

> είχα σιωπηλή δράση 
> απλά γκρίνιαζα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τώρα θα σας κυνηγάω να το κάνετε σε tattoo


άντε erateinos και είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> Ooooooooooooooooooo 
> Well come back heraiticus erateinous


ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη   :One thumb up: 




> Που να κάνουν το τατού οι άνδρες και που οι γυναίκες ?  Αλλη φορά να είστε πιο κατατοπιστικός κύριε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
μπορούμε να το φανταζόμαστε  :Wink: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 




> άντε erateinos και είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι


μαζί μου Στέφανε?  :Whistle: 
πιστεύω να μην με προκαλέσουν πάλι  :Crazy: 
 :Smile:

----------


## caramela

> ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μπορούμε να το φανταζόμαστε 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


erateine...σε τσακωσαμε.... :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> μαζί μου Στέφανε? 
> πιστεύω να μην με προκαλέσουν πάλι


όχι μαζί σου με το stanford :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

Μην μου τον ξανα εκνευρίσετε  εσείς εκει οι Στανφοντανθρωποι

 ...σας έφαγα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## telumentil

> Μην μου τον ξανα εκνευρίσετε  εσείς εκει οι Στανφοντανθρωποι
> 
>  ...σας έφαγα


Μαζί κάνετε το αχτύπητο δίδυμο στρατολόγησης :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> Μαζί κάνετε το αχτύπητο δίδυμο στρατολόγησης




Off Topic


 :One thumb up:  προσπαθω να βαλω στη σβουρα το ξαδερφακι απο το χωριο που σερφαρει με μοντεμακι 56αρι απο απλη τηλεφωνική γραμμη  P4 Northwood 2.8 με HT παρακαλώ :Whistle:

----------


## telumentil

Stanford wants *YOU*!

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδια να ρωτησω : εγκατεστησα την smp v6 beta* (ΠΑΛΙ!!!) για linux amd64 και μου εβγαλε στο -configonly ερωτηση για το ποσο μεγαλες "δουλειες" θελω να παιρνω.
Απαντησα "medium" (δηλ<10MB)
εκανα καλα? :Thinking: 


*Spoiler:*




			*να τους δω να βγαλουνε "stable" και ας πεθανω (πριν εφευρουν το φαρμακο για παν nervous breakdown)  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> παιδια να ρωτησω : εγκατεστησα την smp v6 beta* (ΠΑΛΙ!!!) για linux amd64 και μου εβγαλε στο -configonly ερωτηση για το ποσο μεγαλες "δουλειες" θελω να παιρνω.
> Απαντησα "medium" (δηλ<10MB)
> εκανα καλα?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler:*





ωχ ωχ σβήσε αυτό το spoiler μη το δει Ο Aireticus και αρχίσει τα καντήλια πάλι

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ρε παιδιά με έχει τσακίσει στις 2651 και 2653.
Μόνο αυτές οι 2 πρωτείνες παίζουν σε SMP?

----------


## A_gamer

> Ρε παιδιά με έχει τσακίσει στις 2651 και 2653.
> Μόνο αυτές οι 2 πρωτείνες παίζουν σε SMP?


Θα έχουν... "μαγνήτη" ειδικά για τετραπύρηνους.  :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

> Ρε παιδιά με έχει τσακίσει στις 2651 και 2653.
> Μόνο αυτές οι 2 πρωτείνες παίζουν σε SMP?


Παίζει και η 2652 με 1148 πόντους αλλά πιο σπάνια.

----------


## wi fi thief

2653 και ξερο ψωμι  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
(με εχουνε τσακισει αλλα τους γλυφω μπας και μου δωσουνε κανενα πιο ελαφρυ νουμερακι μεχρι να μπει στα ραφια ο phenom) :Whistle: 

καθε μερα φασολαδα λεμεεεεεε!!!  :Clap: 
(κι ας τον πειραζει -ιφ γιου νοου γουατ αι μιν- τον διπυρηνακο μου...) :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> 2653 και ξερο ψωμι 
> (με εχουνε τσακισει αλλα τους γλυφω μπας και μου δωσουνε κανενα πιο ελαφρυ νουμερακι μεχρι να μπει στα ραφια ο phenom)
> 
> καθε μερα φασολαδα λεμεεεεεε!!! 
>  (κι ας τον πειραζει -ιφ γιου νοου γουατ αι μιν- τον διπυρηνακο μου...)


Όχι, δεν ξέρω, δεν ξέρω!  :Innocent: 
(*Ένα πρρρρ ακούγεται στο βάθος...)

----------


## alexopth69

Ξαναγύρισε και ο Δημήτρης από εκεί βόρεια στο νησί και νόμιζα και εγώ οτι την είχε κάνει...  :Smile: 
Αύριο θα μειώσω παραγωγή για μια-δυο μέρες, πεφτουν οι servers για συντήρηση και θα κόψουν και το ρεύμα το βράδυ...

Α και ο paradisegr τελικά ευτυχώς το πάλαιψε, ο Evil ανέβηκε σημαντικά και ο anon ξαναόπλισε...  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι κλειστός ένεκα επαγγελματικού ταξιδιού στην Κύπρο, από ΣΚ ξαναφουλάρουν οι μηχανές.

----------


## gkats2002

Κυρίες και κύριοι, το αναμενόμενο συνέβη... το ένα μηχάνημα παρουσίαζε κάποια προβληματάκια με το δίσκο, και τελικά, σήμερα το απόγευμα, μετά από ανάπαυση όλη την ημέρα λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος - μεταφορά ρολογιών, τί να κάνουμε - τελικά πάει στο Πλαίσιο για αντικατάσταση.

Οπότε, ευκαιρία να αλλάξουμε και την μαμά ψύκτρα στη CPU, μήπως και ανεβάσουμε λίγο καλύτερες επιδόσεις.

ΥΓ. Το καλό του να έχεις τουλάχιστον δύο PC στο ίδιο δωμάτιο, δίπλα δίπλα, είναι ότι με μια απλή αλλαγή στα καλώδια οθόνης, ηχείων, πληκτρολογίου και ποντικιού, έχεις αμέσως ένα μηχάνημα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου - ευτυχώς που έχω τον εξωτερικό USB δίσκο και αποθηκεύω τα πάντα, αλλιώς πώς θα έβλεπα Heroes απόψε? 

ΥΓ2. Ευκαιρία να δώ αν όντως η 8600GTS θα ελαφρύνει τον επεξεργαστή από την αποκωδικοποίηση του HD βίντεο.

Αυτά...

----------


## tolism30

Σε περίπτωση που δεν το είδατε η Αριάδνη σήμερα έχει *γεννέθλια*

----------


## erateinos

> Σε περίπτωση που δεν το είδατε η Αριάδνη σήμερα έχει *γεννέθλια*


να σε καλά Τολη  :Smile: 
ποιος θα την άκουγε μετά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

> να σε καλά Τολη 
> ποιος θα την άκουγε μετά


 
Υπονοείς κάτι ?  :Laughing: 

Χρόνια πολλά γιαγιούλα μας  :Cool:  να τα χιλιάσεις τα χρονάκια σου, και να εκατομμυριάσεις τους πόντους σου  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Χρόνια πολλά γιαγιούλα μας


Ωχ... φόρα το κράνος σου...  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## aria

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά μου, καταλαβαίνετε ότι λόγω ηλικίας χρειάστηκα μία μέρα μέχρι να γράψω αυτό το μήνυμα... Τώρα πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ μετά απ' αυτήν την υπερπροσπάθεια...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## vagskarm

Γιαγιάκα, υπάρχει και σύστημα υπαγόρευσης, εσύ τα λες και το pc γράφει.  :Cool: 



......



......



Για να τα γράφει όμως σωστά πρέπει να έχεις βγάλει την ...........μασέλα  :ROFL: 



edit: Τι γράφω ο παλιόγερος, αν συγκρίνουμε τις ηλικίες μας εσύ είσαι παιδούλα



Να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς και να σε χαίρονται όσοι σ' αγαπάνε.  :1000balloons:

----------


## greggy

Aria   :Happy Birthday:

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδες βοηθεια επειγοντως...

Πανω στην ωρα που εστελνα αποτελεσματα εγινε διακοπη ρευματος  :Very angry: 


*Spoiler:*






```
[11:05:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[11:05:25] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[11:05:25] Unit 3 finished with 39 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[11:05:25] Updated performance fraction: 0.284079
[11:05:25] Sending work to server


[11:05:25] + Attempting to send results
[11:05:25] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[11:05:25]   (Read 5553163 bytes from disk)
[11:05:25] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
```






δεν ξαναξεκινησα τον client απο φοβο μην αγνοησει την τελειωμενη δουλεια (που ακομα υπαρχει στον φακελο work) και μου δωσει καινουρια σβηνοντας αυτη. :Crying: 

Τι να κανω? υπαρχει περιπτωση να την σωσω και πως να την στειλω? :Thinking: 

καλημερες  :Smile:  αλλα  :Help: 

Edit: [ ακυρον παιδες με ./fah6 -send all φαινεται οτι ολα πανε καλα. ]

----------


## wi fi thief

@ Νικαετος :  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Clap: 

σ' ευχαριστω (για ακομα μια φορα)  :Smile: 

Edit: [ [12:24:21] + Attempting to send results ...αγωνια
[12:40:53] + Results successfully sent ....νααιιιιιιιιιιιιι!  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
[12:40:53] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home .... γιου αρ βεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερυ γουελκαμ  :Smile:  ]

----------


## aria

:Laughing:  

Καλημέρες...

Θενξ Γρέγκυ  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> @ Νικαετος : 
> 
> σ' ευχαριστω (για ακομα μια φορα) 
> 
> Edit: [ [12:24:21] + Attempting to send results ...αγωνια
> [12:40:53] + Results successfully sent ....νααιιιιιιιιιιιιι! 
> [12:40:53] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home .... γιου αρ βεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερυ γουελκαμ  ]


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Άψογος !

----------


## Iannis

Πως τι που ποιος????
Χάσαμε ενα σωρό επεισόδια
Μια μικρή ενημέρωση plz

(πχ το κωστακι έπεσε ή ακόμα?)
Γιωργος -  Βενιζελος ποσο ειναι το σκορ?
Το Ελλαδα Τουρξια το ειδα  :Smile:  :Smile: 
*
FOLNTAROYME FOLTAROYME????* ????? 


Sorry Αθηναίοι αλλα έγιναν αλλαγές στις πτήσεις και δεν μπόρεσα να βρεθούμε

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλώς τον γιατρό. Πώς ήταν η Κοπεγχάγη doc ? Η γοργόνα ακόμα εκεί είναι ή την ξανάκλεψαν LOL. 

Πέρασες καλά ωρέ??

----------


## Iannis

> Καλώς τον γιατρό. Πώς ήταν η Κοπεγχάγη doc ? Η γοργόνα ακόμα εκεί είναι ή την ξανάκλεψαν LOL. 
> 
> Πέρασες καλά ωρέ??


αυτη τη φορα μια χαρα ηταν
 Την προηγούμενη που ειχα παει (πριν τον αποκεφαλισμό της) της ειχαν ριξει μπογιά 

Μια χαρα επερασα απλα δεν έμεινα Αθηνα.
Τι νεα εδω Πως παει η ομαδα???

----------


## erateinos

> Sorry Αθηναίοι αλλα έγιναν αλλαγές στις πτήσεις και δεν μπόρεσα να βρεθούμε


δεν θα σε τιμωρήσουμε αυτή την φορά, να μην επαναληφθεί  :Razz:  :Smile:  





> Τι νεα εδω Πως παει η ομαδα???


με αργούς αλλά σταθερούς ρυθμούς  :Wink: 

εβαλες καμιά ντουζίνα υπολογιστές στο κόλπο ή τζάμπα πήγε το ταξείδι? 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## gkats2002

Όλα καλά Γιατρέ, όλα καλά. 

Μικροπροβληματάκια με έναν δίσκο, βροχές και καταιγίδες, μπουζούκια!!!, overclocking event - που δεν έχασες και πολλά - και όλα καλά γενικότερα.

Ελπίζω σε άνοδο της απόδοσης πάλι, να ανεβάσουμε και κάνα FSB μήπως και βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα έχω μετεγκατάσταση της υδρόψυξης στον C2D6400. 

Ακόμη βέβαια έχω αμφιβολίες αν αξίζει να βάλω την υδρόψυξη στη CPU που είναι στην Abit Fatality, μήπως να την έβαζα στην Gigabyte? Να κάνω καλύτερα δοκιμές "αντοχής" πρώτα και στα δύο για να αποφασίσω? Προτείνετε να δοκιμάσω και διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς με τα κιτ μνήμης στην κάθε μητρική? Θα αξίζει ή θα ασχοληθώ άδικα? Μέχρι πόσο θα μπορέσει να φτάσει - θεωρητικά και με προσωπικές εμπειρίες - ένας C2D6400? Παρατήρησα ότι η Gigabyte, ρυθμίζει αυτόματα και τα ρεύματα όταν ανεβάζω το FSB.

Σας ζάλισα έ?

----------


## mpapad

> Όλα καλά Γιατρέ, όλα καλά. 
> 
> Μικροπροβληματάκια με έναν δίσκο, βροχές και καταιγίδες, μπουζούκια!!!, overclocking event - που δεν έχασες και πολλά - και όλα καλά γενικότερα.
> 
> Ελπίζω σε άνοδο της απόδοσης πάλι, να ανεβάσουμε και κάνα FSB μήπως και βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα έχω μετεγκατάσταση της υδρόψυξης στον C2D6400. 
> 
> Ακόμη βέβαια έχω αμφιβολίες αν αξίζει να βάλω την υδρόψυξη στη CPU που είναι στην Abit Fatality, μήπως να την έβαζα στην Gigabyte? Να κάνω καλύτερα δοκιμές "αντοχής" πρώτα και στα δύο για να αποφασίσω? Προτείνετε να δοκιμάσω και διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς με τα κιτ μνήμης στην κάθε μητρική? Θα αξίζει ή θα ασχοληθώ άδικα? Μέχρι πόσο θα μπορέσει να φτάσει - θεωρητικά και με προσωπικές εμπειρίες - ένας C2D6400? Παρατήρησα ότι η Gigabyte, ρυθμίζει αυτόματα και τα ρεύματα όταν ανεβάζω το FSB.
> 
> Σας ζάλισα έ?




Off Topic


		Οχι ιδιαίτερα αλλά καλύτερα να συνεχίσουμε στο overclocking για την υδρόψυξή σου.

----------


## harris

Βρε Θείτσα, με τόσο τρέξιμο ξέχασα τα γεννεθλιά σου γμτ  :Sad: 

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, και ό,τι ποθείς καλύτερο να πάθεις  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## aria

> Βρε Θείτσα, με τόσο τρέξιμο ξέχασα τα γεννεθλιά σου γμτ 
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, και ό,τι ποθείς καλύτερο να πάθεις


Α, δεν ξέρω, θα σκεφτώ πώς θα συμπεριφερθώ ύστερα από τόσο φτύσιμο από τους συναδέλφους  :Crying: 

Να πάτε στο σωστό νήμα κύριος!!!  :Rant:

----------


## harris

> Να πάτε στο σωστό νήμα κύριος!!!


Να πα να γίνεις συντονίστρια ρε!  :Laughing: 

Ορίστε κυρία μου  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


που είναι η πρωτείνη ?  οοοοοοοοοοεεεεεεεεεεεοοοοοοο  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*





[03:32:13] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:13] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:13]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:13] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:22]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:22] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:22] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[03:32:22]   Keeping unit 00 in queue.
[03:32:22] Trying to send all finished work units


[03:32:22] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:22] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:22]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:22] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:23] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:23] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:23]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:23] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:23] - 2 failed uploads of this unit.


[03:32:23] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:23] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:23]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:23] Connecting to http://171.64.122.76:8080/
[03:32:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:43]     (171.64.122.76:8080)
[03:32:43]   Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


[03:32:43] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:43] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:43]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:43] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:44] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:44]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:44] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:44] - 3 failed uploads of this unit.


[03:32:44] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:44] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:44]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:44] Connecting to http://171.64.122.76:8080/
[03:33:04] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:04] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:33:04]     (171.64.122.76:8080)
[03:33:04]   Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[03:33:04] + Sent 0 of 2 completed units to the server
[03:33:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[03:33:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:04] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:04] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:05] Posted data.
[03:33:05] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:06] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:06] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:06] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:06] + Could not connect to Work Server
[03:33:06] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[03:33:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:14] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:14] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:15] Posted data.
[03:33:15] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:15] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:15] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:16] + Could not connect to Work Server
[03:33:16] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[03:33:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:37] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:37] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:38] Posted data.
[03:33:38] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:38] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:38] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:38] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:42] Posted data.
[03:33:42] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 2426317)
[03:33:47] - Downloaded at ~473 kB/s
[03:33:47] - Averaged speed for that direction ~379 kB/s
[03:33:47] + Received work.
[03:33:47] Trying to send all finished work units


[03:33:47] + Attempting to send results
[03:33:47] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:33:47]   (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:33:47] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:37:48] Posted data.
[03:37:49] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~108 kB/s
[03:37:50] - Averaged speed for that direction ~103 kB/s
[03:37:50] + Results successfully sent
[03:37:50] *Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[03:37:50] + Number of Units Completed: 18
*
[03:37:51] + Sent 1 of 1 completed units to the server
[03:37:51] + Closed connections
[03:37:51] 
[03:37:51] + Processing work unit
[03:37:51] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[03:37:51] Core found.
[03:37:51] Working on Unit 01 [October 23 03:37:51]
[03:37:51] + Working ...

----------


## harris

> [offtopic]που είναι η πρωτείνη ?  οοοοοοοοοοεεεεεεεεεεεοοοοοοο


Να βαφτίσεις το πισί σου "Μαγδάλω" που τρώει πρωτεΐνες με το στόμα το μεγάλο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Off Topic


		Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω τι έχει στο σπόιλερ;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## wi fi thief

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω τι έχει στο σπόιλερ;;;


ουτε εγω το βλεπω!!! 
Κριμα γιατι ετοιμαζομουνα να βοηθησω  :Razz:  :Laughing:  :ROFL: 



καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## caramela

[03:32:13] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:13] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:13] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:13] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:22] (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:22] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:22] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[03:32:22] Keeping unit 00 in queue.
[03:32:22] Trying to send all finished work units


[03:32:22] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:22] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:22] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:22] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:23] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:23] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:23] (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:23] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:23] - 2 failed uploads of this unit.


[03:32:23] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:23] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:23] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:23] Connecting to http://171.64.122.76:8080/
[03:32:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:43] (171.64.122.76:8080)
[03:32:43] Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in queue.


[03:32:43] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:43] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:43] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:43] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:32:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:32:44] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:32:44] (171.64.65.56:8080)
[03:32:44] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed October 23) to work server.
[03:32:44] - 3 failed uploads of this unit.


[03:32:44] + Attempting to send results
[03:32:44] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:32:44] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:32:44] Connecting to http://171.64.122.76:8080/
[03:33:04] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:04] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[03:33:04] (171.64.122.76:8080)
[03:33:04] Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[03:33:04] + Sent 0 of 2 completed units to the server
[03:33:04] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[03:33:04] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:04] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:04] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:04] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:05] Posted data.
[03:33:05] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:05] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:06] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:06] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:06] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:06] + Could not connect to Work Server
[03:33:06] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[03:33:14] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:14] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:14] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:14] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:15] Posted data.
[03:33:15] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:15] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:15] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:33:16] + Could not connect to Work Server
[03:33:16] - Attempt #2 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[03:33:37] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:33:37] - Will indicate memory of 2008 MB
[03:33:37] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:33:37] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:33:38] Posted data.
[03:33:38] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:33:38] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[03:33:38] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:33:38] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:33:42] Posted data.
[03:33:42] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 2426317)
[03:33:47] - Downloaded at ~473 kB/s
[03:33:47] - Averaged speed for that direction ~379 kB/s
[03:33:47] + Received work.
[03:33:47] Trying to send all finished work units


[03:33:47] + Attempting to send results
[03:33:47] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[03:33:47] (Read 27032682 bytes from disk)
[03:33:47] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[03:37:48] Posted data.
[03:37:49] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~108 kB/s
[03:37:50] - Averaged speed for that direction ~103 kB/s
[03:37:50] + Results successfully sent
[03:37:50] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[03:37:50] + Number of Units Completed: 18

[03:37:51] + Sent 1 of 1 completed units to the server
[03:37:51] + Closed connections
[03:37:51] 
[03:37:51] + Processing work unit
[03:37:51] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[03:37:51] Core found.
[03:37:51] Working on Unit 01 [October 23 03:37:51]
[03:37:51] + Working ...

 :Razz:  ΣΕΝΤΟΝΙ... :ROFL:  Εγω το βλεπω!! :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Off Topic


		Εντάξει, με ένα ctrl+F5 το είδα  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Να βαφτίσεις το πισί σου "Μαγδάλω" που τρώει πρωτεΐνες με το στόμα το μεγάλο


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω τι έχει στο σπόιλερ;;;


να καθαρίσεις την οθόνη σου έχει γίνει ματτ  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> ουτε εγω το βλεπω!!! 
> Κριμα γιατι ετοιμαζομουνα να βοηθησω


δεν πειράζει σειρούλα αρκεί η καλή διάθεση  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Smile: 




> bla bla


 εύγε νέα μου  :One thumb up: 
άξιος ο μισθός σου  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> που είναι η πρωτείνη ?  οοοοοοοοοοεεεεεεεεεεεοοοοοοο 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ AIRETICUS ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ

PS. κρυφο μήνυμα

----------


## erateinos

> ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ AIRETICUS ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΖ
> 
> PS. κρυφο μήνυμα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


*Spoiler:*




			  Donator  	erateinos
Team 	ADSLgr - Greek aDSL Users (36673)
Score 	311154 (certificate)
Donator Rank 	6027 of 828555
WU 	195 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit 	2007-10-21 12:14:02

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μπορείτε να μου πείτε τί συμβαίνει;

[16:29:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:29:10] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[16:29:10] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:29:10] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:29:12] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:29:12] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:29:12] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:29:12] - Error: Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[16:29:29] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:29:29] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:29:30] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:29:30] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:29:30] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:29:30] - Error: Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[16:29:48] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:29:48] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:29:49] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:29:49] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:29:49] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:29:49] - Error: Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[16:30:18] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:30:18] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:30:19] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:30:19] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:30:19] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:30:19] - Error: Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[16:31:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:31:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:31:08] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:31:08] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:31:08] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:31:08] - Error: Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[16:32:43] + Attempting to get work packet
[16:32:43] - Connecting to assignment server
[16:32:44] - Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).
[16:32:44] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[16:32:44] Work Unit has an invalid address.
[16:32:44] - Error: Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
Τί παίζει τώρα?

----------


## wi fi thief

κοντοχωριανε, ακριβως το ιδιο μου εβγαζε και μενα το πρωι στο sabayon (αλλα εκανα log off ξεκινησα παλι τον client και ολα καλα)  :Thinking:

----------


## tolism30

Thanks wifi. 'Οντως του έκανα restart και δούλεψε. (Πήρε 2652 αλλά δεν πειράζει)

----------


## gkats2002

Εμένα μετά την 11η προσπάθεια συνδέθηκε και κατέβασε νέο WU. Δεν βαριέσαι, αρκεί που από το μεσημέρι συνεχίζει και διπλώνει κανονικά.

----------


## wi fi thief

*Spoiler:*




			[13:38:06] Writing local files
[13:38:06] Completed 490000 out of 500000 steps  (98 percent)
[13:53:07] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[13:59:55] Writing local files
[13:59:55] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99 percent)
[14:14:56] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[14:21:47] Writing local files
[14:21:47] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100 percent)
[14:21:47] Writing final coordinates.
[14:21:48] Past main M.D. loop
[14:21:48] Will end MPI now
[14:22:48] 
[14:22:48] Finished Work Unit:
[14:22:48] - Reading up to 3718704 from "work/wudata_04.arc": Read 3718704
[14:22:48] - Reading up to 1774408 from "work/wudata_04.xtc": Read 1774408
[14:22:48] goefile size: 0
[14:22:48] logfile size: 88854
[14:22:48] Leaving Run
[14:22:48] - Writing 5586366 bytes of core data to disk...
[14:22:49]   ... Done.
[14:22:50] - Shutting down core
[14:22:50] 
[14:22:50] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[14:22:55] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[14:22:55] Unit 4 finished with 48 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[14:22:55] Updated performance fraction: 0.334240
[14:22:55] Sending work to server


[14:22:55] + Attempting to send results
[14:22:55] - Reading file work/wuresults_04.dat from core
[14:22:55]   (Read 5586366 bytes from disk)
[14:22:55] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[14:42:01] Posted data.
[14:42:01] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~4 kB/s
[14:42:02] - Averaged speed for that direction ~4 kB/s
[14:42:02] +* Results successfully sent*
[14:42:02] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[14:42:02] + Number of Units Completed: 4

[14:46:12] - Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (4): Core returned invalid code
[14:46:12] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:46:12] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:46:12] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[14:46:12] + Attempting to get work packet
[14:46:12] - Will indicate memory of 3019 MB
[14:46:12] - Detect CPU. Vendor: AuthenticAMD, Family: 15, Model: 3, Stepping: 3
[14:46:12] - Connecting to assignment server
[14:46:12] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[14:46:13] Posted data.
[14:46:13] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[14:46:13] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[14:46:13] Loaded queue successfully.
[14:46:13] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[14:46:16] Posted data.
[14:46:16] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 2438460)
[14:47:07] - Downloaded at ~46 kB/s
[14:47:07] - Averaged speed for that direction ~42 kB/s
[14:47:07] + Received work.
[14:47:07] Trying to send all finished work units
[14:47:07] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[14:47:07] + Closed connections
[14:47:07] 
[14:47:07] + Processing work unit
[14:47:07] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[14:47:07] Core found.
[14:47:07] Working on Unit 05 [*October 23 14:47:07*]
[14:47:07] + Working ...
		



εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν μου μετρησε στα στατιστικα μου και δεν μου εδωσε ποντους για την χθεσινη που τελειωσα. 
Αντιθετα μια απλη σημερινη (186 ποντους) μου την μετρησε  :Thinking:

----------


## tolism30

Μπήκαμε (εγώ και η telumentil) στους Top 20 Producers της ομάδας στα stats του extreme.  :Smile:  (Καλά το ξέρω ότι θα χαρώ για μία μέρα μόνο αλλά δέν πειράζει)

----------


## Iannis

> Μπήκαμε (εγώ και η telumentil) στους Top 20 Producers της ομάδας στα stats του extreme.  (Καλά το ξέρω ότι θα χαρώ για μία μέρα μόνο αλλά δέν πειράζει)


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
Μπραβο παλικάρια (κοριτσια και αγόρια)  :Respekt: 
Μην το λες Σας βλέπω να μενετέ στη λίστα χαλαρά

Φορτσα   :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## tolism30

Μόλις βγήκαμε από τους Top 20.  :Sad:  Αλλά δέν πειράζει. Το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που μετράει. Γι' αυτό Keep on the good work. (Αλλά που θα πάει σε 16,6 χρονάκια θα είμαι 4ος στην ομάδα. Τρέμε euri)  :ROFL:   :Clap:

----------


## arrow

> Μόλις βγήκαμε από τους Top 20.  Αλλά δέν πειράζει. Το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που μετράει. Γι' αυτό Keep on the good work. (Αλλά που θα πάει σε 16,6 χρονάκια θα είμαι 4ος στην ομάδα. Τρέμε euri)


μια χαρά σε βλέπω...  :One thumb up: 

εγώ δεν πάω ούτε για δείγμα στους Τοp 20...  :Sorry: 

άσε που κοίταξα που θα είμαι σε ένα χρόνο και μου βγάζει θέση 50... και βάζω σε 10 χρόνια και θα είμαι πάλι στην θέση 50...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  (μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κουμπάκι πάτησα πάλι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

όμως δεν πειράζει... τουλάχιστον έκανα νεο μηνιαίο ρεκόρ 12,000+...  :Embarassed:

----------


## rdaniel

> άσε που κοίταξα που θα είμαι σε ένα χρόνο και μου βγάζει θέση 50... και βάζω σε 10 χρόνια και θα είμαι πάλι στην θέση 50...  (μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κουμπάκι πάτησα πάλι...)


... το extreme δεν δίνει πρόβλεψη για περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο στο μέλλον  :Wink:  Αν δοκιμάσεις περισσότερο, θα δεις ότι αλλάζει τον αριθμό των ημερών!

----------


## arrow

> ... το extreme δεν δίνει πρόβλεψη για περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο στο μέλλον  Αν δοκιμάσεις περισσότερο, θα δεις ότι αλλάζει τον αριθμό των ημερών!


 
ούπθθθθ... πάλι γκάφα έκανα!  :Embarassed: 

είπαμε... σε τρία πράγματα έχω αδυναμία... να δαγκώνω και να πατάω λάθος κουμπάκια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ανέφερα μόνο δύο εεεε?... 

εμ... το τρίτο δεν είναι για κοινοποίηση...  :Lock:

----------


## alexopth69

> ούπθθθθ... πάλι γκάφα έκανα! 
> 
> είπαμε... σε τρία πράγματα έχω αδυναμία... να δαγκώνω και να πατάω λάθος κουμπάκια... 
> 
> ανέφερα μόνο δύο εεεε?... 
> 
> εμ... το τρίτο δεν είναι για κοινοποίηση...


Στη σοκολάτα;  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

> Στη σοκολάτα;


 
ήταν πριν μερικά χρόνια αλλά όχι πια γιατι δεν το αντέχει το κορμί... 
... παράγινε θανατηφόρο!  :Embarassed: 

αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στο ανθρώπινο είδος...  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

Ωπαααα

να και οι εξομολογήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

> Ωπαααα
> 
> να και οι εξομολογήσεις


 
χμ... γιατί καλέ?  

βλέπεις κανένα παπά εδώ γύρω?   :Laughing:  

δεν έχει παρακάτω...  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## civil

> μια χαρά σε βλέπω... 
> 
> εγώ δεν πάω ούτε για δείγμα στους Τοp 20... 
> 
> άσε που κοίταξα που θα είμαι σε ένα χρόνο και μου βγάζει θέση 50... και βάζω σε 10 χρόνια και θα είμαι πάλι στην θέση 50...  (μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κουμπάκι πάτησα πάλι...)
> 
> όμως δεν πειράζει... τουλάχιστον έκανα νεο μηνιαίο ρεκόρ 12,000+...


Κι εμενα σε 365 μερες παλι θεση 46 με εχει .... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 
Αν ομως αγοράσω ΑΥΤΟ μηχανημα μαυρο φιδι που σας εφαγε!!!!!
 :Razz:

----------


## arrow

> Κι εμενα σε 365 μερες παλι θεση 46 με εχει ....
> Αν ομως αγοράσω ΑΥΤΟ μηχανημα μαυρο φιδι που σας εφαγε!!!!!


 
καλόοοοοοοοο!!!!!  :One thumb up: 

φρόντισε μόνο να πάρεις και μια ηλεκτρογεννήτρια μαζί μ' αυτό διαφορετικά θα αυτομολήσεις μόλις αντικρύσεις τον πρώτο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Κι εμενα σε 365 μερες παλι θεση 46 με εχει ....
> Αν ομως αγοράσω ΑΥΤΟ μηχανημα μαυρο φιδι που σας εφαγε!!!!!


Σε ντουλαπα για ρουχα φερνει ε?

----------


## tedd

> ΑΥΤΟ[/URL] μηχανημα μαυρο φιδι που σας εφαγε!!!!!


Πόσες πρωτείνες διπλώνει την ημέρα?

----------


## tedd

Ουάου μπήκα στο Top 20 Producers  :Yahooooo: , 

Θα καεί το πελεκούδι  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Ουάου μπήκα στο Top 20 Producers , 
> 
> Θα καεί το πελεκούδι


Πότε πρόλαβες βρε θηρίο???

Εύγε   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


PS. Aireticus Βουρ   τωρα που κατι κυρίες κουράστηκαν  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> Ουάου μπήκα στο Top 20 Producers , 
> 
> Θα καεί το πελεκούδι


Μπράβο !!!  :Clap:  Και εις ανώτερα

----------


## tedd

Ευχαριστώ, ας είναι καλά η SMP κονσόλα που μου ειχαν προτείνει τα παιδια από την ομάδα.

----------


## erateinos

> PS. Aireticus Βουρ   τωρα που κατι κυρίες κουράστηκαν


αργά και σταθερά βήματα δάσκαλε   :Wink: 

αφήνω τις ''κουρασμένες'' κύριες να προηγούνται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aria

Λυσάξατε βρέ!! Τόσο ίδρωσα να φτάσω ως εκεί πάνου... δεν δικαιούμαι να πάρω μιαν ανάσα;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Innocent:

----------


## Iannis

> Λυσάξατε βρέ!! Τόσο ίδρωσα να φτάσω ως εκεί πάνου... δεν δικαιούμαι να πάρω μιαν ανάσα;;;


...............ουτε μία  :Razz: 

Καλα το ενα σας χτύπησε δισκο

 Το αλλο επαθε πνευμονία
 Το PS3 γιατι το παρκάρατε εεεεεε??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> ...............ουτε μία 
> 
> Καλα το ενα σας χτύπησε δισκο
> 
>  Το αλλο επαθε πνευμονία
>  Το PS3 γιατι το παρκάρατε εεεεεε???


Παίζουμε.... Mπομπ Σφουγγαράκη!!!  :Innocent:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Innocent:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Innocent:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Παίζουμε.... Mπομπ Σφουγγαράκη!!!



xaxaxaxa

 24/7 Μπομπ ???  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

Χειμώναςςςςς ε?? :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Οι κυρίες είναι μόνο λόγια ..πφφφφφ  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Οι κυρίες είναι μόνο λόγια ..πφφφφφ


φιρι φιρι για παντόφλα το πας παλικαρι   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Ρε παιδιά δείχτε κατανόηση  :Innocent: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βαριέμαι να σκύψω, να ανοίξω το κουτί, να βγάλω το ρεύμα από τον έναν δίσκο, να σηκωθώ, να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, να περάσω Σαμπανιόν, να ξαναχωθώ, να πριζώσω το δίσκο, να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, να κάνω προσευχή ότι όλα θα δουλέψουν σωστά, να φτιάξω το περιβάλλον, να στήσω την κονσόλα... ΟΥΦ  :Crazy:  :Innocent: 

Άντε, ελπίζω την Κυριακή να τα καταφέρω.....  :Wink:

----------


## caramela

> Ρε παιδιά δείχτε κατανόηση 
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βαριέμαι να σκύψω, να ανοίξω το κουτί, να βγάλω το ρεύμα από τον έναν δίσκο, να σηκωθώ, να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, να περάσω Σαμπανιόν, να ξαναχωθώ, να πριζώσω το δίσκο, να κάνω επανεκκίνηση, να κάνω προσευχή ότι όλα θα δουλέψουν σωστά, να φτιάξω το περιβάλλον, να στήσω την κονσόλα... ΟΥΦ 
> 
> Άντε, ελπίζω την Κυριακή να τα καταφέρω.....


 :Scared: aria .... :Scared:  



Off Topic


		δε πειραζει μανουλα!!! "δικαιωμα!!!...

----------


## gkats2002

Άστο να δουλέυει με XP, να δείς, μια χαρά θα είναι.

Σημείωση: Κι εγώ είμαι ένα μηχάνημα μείον, αλλά εγκατέστησα την υδρόψυξη, το έκανα χριστουγεννιάτικο - πλησιάζουν και γιορτές - και είναι έτοιμο για εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού το weekend, οπότε να ανεβάσουμε πάλι την απόδοση λίγο - θα ανεβάσω και καμιά φωτό αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## Iannis

Για αντε να δουμε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Iannis παρατηρείται μεγάλη έλλειψη στους νέους 4πύρηνους opteron, δεν πιστεύω να σκάσει Κρήτη κανένα πλοίο με τα σήματα της AMD και να ξεφορτώνει...

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Iannis παρατηρείται μεγάλη έλλειψη στους νέους 4πύρηνους opteron, δεν πιστεύω να σκάσει Κρήτη κανένα πλοίο με τα σήματα της AMD και να ξεφορτώνει...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

λες να αλλαξοπίστησε ?   :Whistle: 

είναι ταγμένος στην intel   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tolism30

> λες να αλλαξοπίστησε ?


Για το καλό του Folding πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν.
Keep folding all of you



Off Topic


		 Αν όντως δέσει κανένα καράβι σφυρίξτε να σαλτάρουμε. Η εξέλιξη της πειρατείας στις μέρες μας. Αχ τι κάνει ο κόσμος για κάποια sec λιγότερα

----------


## aria

Αφού το έχει δηλώσει:  Ό,τι είναι πιο αργό... το αλλάζουμε!!!  :Thumbs up: 

Βροχερές καλημέρες  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Sony's Folding@home project gets Guinness record  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Iannis παρατηρείται μεγάλη έλλειψη στους νέους 4πύρηνους opteron, δεν πιστεύω να σκάσει Κρήτη κανένα πλοίο με τα σήματα της AMD και να ξεφορτώνει...


Σύντεκνε δύστυχος οι νεοι AND (Phenom X4) απο τα πρώτα τεστ δεν ειναι αντάξιοι των προσδοκιών που είχαν καλλιεργηθεί σε σχέση με τους νεους Penryn. Βεβαια στο φολτνγκ ισχυουν καμια φορα περιεργα πραγματα Ίδωμεν 





> Αφού το έχει δηλώσει:  Ό,τι είναι πιο αργό... το αλλάζουμε!!! 
> 
> Βροχερές καλημέρες



... εκτός απο το αυτοκινητο
Ντεν εκει λεφτα γκια Ferrari καρντιά μου  :Whistle: 

εδω λιακαδα. :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Sony's Folding@home project gets Guinness record


Πιο καλό παιδί θα ανεβάσει στις ειδήσεις μια μεταφρασούλα ? :Whistle:

----------


## tolism30

Ναι ναι καντε το είδηση μήπως πείσω την telumentil (sofia) να χτυπήσουμε ένα τα Χριστούγεννα. Βοηθήστε να την πείσουμε συνfolderades. Τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος για το folding 


Off Topic


		.... και για το επόμενο Grand Tourismo

----------


## Iannis

> Πιο καλό παιδί θα ανεβάσει στις ειδήσεις μια μεταφρασούλα ?


O Μπομπ ο Σφουγκαράκης   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 




Off Topic


		Αρχηγε σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους ,ονόματα δεν λεμε,  :Whistle:  :Whistle: βλεπω φουλ γκαζια τις τελευταίες μέρες  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Ναι ναι καντε το είδηση μήπως πείσω την telumentil (sofia) να χτυπήσουμε ένα τα Χριστούγεννα. Βοηθήστε να την πείσουμε συνfolderades.


Σοφίααααααααααα? Χρειάζεστε μερικά καινούργια πράγματα στο σπίτι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




Off Topic



Τόλη αν δεν αλλάξει γνώμη η Σοφία γράψε γράμμα στον Αγιο Βασίλη  :Razz: 






> O Μπομπ ο Σφουγκαράκης


ονόματα δεν λέμε 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## telumentil

Δηλαδή να σταματήσω να ονειρεύομαι τη βιβλιοθήκη που είχα στο μάτι; :Sad: 

Αγιε μου Βασίλη ήμουν (σχετικά) καλό κορίτσι μπορώ να έχω μια βιβλιοθήκη σε ανοιχτό χρώμα που να αντέχει; (smiley που ικετεύει)

----------


## caramela

> Δηλαδή να σταματήσω να ονειρεύομαι τη βιβλιοθήκη που είχα στο μάτι;
> 
> Αγιε μου Βασίλη ήμουν (σχετικά) καλό κορίτσι μπορώ να έχω μια βιβλιοθήκη σε ανοιχτό χρώμα που να αντέχει; (smiley που ικετεύει)


KEEP FOLDINGGGGGG!!! :Whistle:

----------


## telumentil

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Πιο καλό παιδί θα ανεβάσει στις ειδήσεις μια μεταφρασούλα ?


για βάλτε ένα χεράκι  :Wink:  


*Spoiler:*




			 Το PlayStation 3 δίνει την δυνατότητα στους χρήστες να συνδέσουν τις κονσόλες τους on-line με το πρόγραμμα Folding@home του πανεπιστημίου του Στάνφορντ, που επιτρέπει στους ερευνητές να εις χωρίσουν στην ουσιαστική  επεξεργαστική δύναμη των μηχανών δεδομένου ότι μελετούν τα αποτελέσματα μιας διαδικασίας αποκαλούμενης  δίπλωμα πρωτεϊνών σε μια σειρά σοβαρών ασθενειών.

Είναι ένα μικρό πράγμα, αλλά η Sony πήρε μερικές καλές ειδήσεις σχετικές με το PlayStation 3 . Στην πραγματικότητα, το  σύστημα βοηθά στο σύνολο ένα νέο παγκόσμιο αρχείο Guiness.

Το αρχείο τέθηκε ως στόχος από το πρόγραμμα Folding@home του πανεπιστημίου του Στάνφορντ, ένα διανεμημένο σύστημα υπολογισμού που χρησιμοποιεί PS3s μεταξύ άλλων υπολογιστών, να βοηθήσει τους επιστήμονες να μελετήσουν τα αποτελέσματα μιας διαδικασίας αποκαλούμενης «protein folding » σε μια σειρά σοβαρών ασθενειών

Λοιπόν , ή Guiness έχει πιστοποιήσει προφανώς το πρόγραμμα ως σύστημα παγκόσμιου ισχυρότερο διανεμημένο υπολογισμού. Σύμφωνα με μια απελευθέρωση από τη Sony, Folding@home ολοκλήρωσε 1 petaflop τον περασμένο μήνα, που σημαίνει ότι ξεπέρασε τις διαδικασίες κινητής υποδιαστολής χιλίων τρισεκατομμυρίων ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Από τη σύγκριση, το γνωστό πρόγραμμα SETI@home έχει ολοκληρωθεί  και σύμφωνα με Wikipedia, περίπου σε 265 teraflops, ή 265 διαδικασίες κινητής υποδιαστολής τρισεκατομμυρίων το δευτερόλεπτο.

Αυτό που αρέσει στην Sony είναι ότι φαίνεται ένα μεγάλο μέρος της δύναμης υπολογισμού πίσω από Folding@home προέρχεται από τους υπερβολικούς κύκλους πολλών εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων PS3 που έχουν οι χρήστες.
Περισσότεροι από 600.000 PS3 χρήστες συμμετέχουν στο πρόγραμμα .

Οποιοδήποτε αρχείο Guiness είναι cool , φυσικά, και η Sony είναι πιθανώς πολύ ευτυχής να έχει μερικές καλές ειδήσεις που να προέρχονται από το PS3 πρόγραμμα, δεδομένου ότι η κονσόλα έχει αγωνιστεί στο πρώτο έτος  στην αγορά και βρίσκεται ακόμα στην τρίτη θέση στην επόμενη γενναία κονσολών στους «πολέμους» ανάμεσα  από Xbox 360 της Microsoft και Wii της Nintendo 


Αλλά ενώ αυτές οι μηχανές μπορούν να ξεπουλήσουν  PS3, κανένας δεν μπορεί να βάλει την αξίωση σε ένα  Guiness παγκόσμιο αρχείο που απεικονίζει μια προσπάθεια να βοηθήσει με την πραγματική επιστήμη. Αν και αυτό μπορεί να μην μεταφράζετε σε  τεράστιες πωλήσεις για τη Sony, τουλάχιστον κάνει πολύ καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις.

----------


## erateinos

> Δηλαδή να σταματήσω να ονειρεύομαι τη βιβλιοθήκη που είχα στο μάτι;
> 
> Αγιε μου Βασίλη ήμουν (σχετικά) καλό κορίτσι μπορώ να έχω μια βιβλιοθήκη σε ανοιχτό χρώμα που να αντέχει; (smiley που ικετεύει)


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

καινούργια βιβλιοθήκη με τετραπύρηνο είναι η τελευταία λέξη της μόδας  :Thumbs up: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EvilHawk

> για βάλτε ένα χεράκι


*με την βοήθεια του stef2 και του erateinos* 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144345

----------


## erateinos

:One thumb up: 

τώρα που το ανέβασες εσύ στης ειδήσεις για να δούμε εάν θα το σχολιάσει κανένας αρνητικά  :Twisted Evil: 



Off Topic


		να θυμίσω το προηγούμενο που είχε ανέβει http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132235

----------


## EvilHawk

Ε όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί  :Wink: 
Keep folding!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Δηλαδή να σταματήσω να ονειρεύομαι τη βιβλιοθήκη που είχα στο μάτι;
> 
> Αγιε μου Βασίλη ήμουν (σχετικά) καλό κορίτσι μπορώ να έχω μια βιβλιοθήκη σε ανοιχτό χρώμα που να αντέχει; (smiley που ικετεύει)





> καινούργια βιβλιοθήκη με τετραπύρηνο είναι η τελευταία λέξη της μόδας


ναι ναι οπως λεει ο Aireticus
ασε που οι νεες βιβλιοθηκες περνουν και ανεμιστήρες (φυσανε τα βιβλια και δεν μουχλιάζουν)

----------


## alexopth69

Θα πέσει πολύ η παραγωγή για μια εβδομάδα. Θα μου πάρουν τους Xeon για τεστ...

----------


## gthalassinos

> *με την βοήθεια του stef2 και του erateinos* 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144345


Φτου, και είμαι μισή ώρα και μεταφράζω... Δεν πρόσεξα το Link.  :Wall: 

Δεν πειράζει, έτσι κι αλλιώς η διάθεση μετράει. Αλλά είναι που είπα κι εγώ μια φορά να συνεισφέρω κάτι στο Forum, τουλάχιστον σήμερα που έχω λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσω τι γίνεται. 

Φανταστείτε ότι συμμετείχα στην κλήρωση και το έμαθα σήμερα.

Όλα καλά. Keep folding.

Υ.Γ. Μια που την έκανα τη δουλειά την καταχωρώ στα πρακτικά.

Το εγχείρημα Folding@Home της Sony κατακτά ρεκόρ Γκίνες.

Άρθρο του Daniel Terdiman

Χρήστες του PlayStation 3 έχουν καταφέρει να συνδέσουν τις κονσόλες τους μέσω του Διαδικτύου (OnLine) στο εγχείρημα Folding@Home του Πανεπιστημίου Στάνφορντ, επιτρέποντας σε ερευνητές να αξιοποιήσουν τις σημαντικές δυνατότητες σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής καθώς μελετούν τις επιδράσεις μιας διεργασίας που ονομάζεται «δίπλωμα πρωτεΐνης» σε μια σειρά σοβαρών ασθενειών.

(Πηγή: Folding@Home)

Δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό, αλλά η Sony πήρε κάποιες καλές ειδήσεις σήμερα σχετικά με το PlayStation3, την κονσόλα παιχνιδιών βίντεο της εταιρείας που αντιμετωπίζει κάποια προβλήματα στην αγορά. Στην πραγματικότητα, το σύστημα βοήθησε να επιτευχθεί ένα νέο ρεκόρ Γκίνες.

Το ρεκόρ το πέτυχε το Εγχείρημα Folding@Home του Πανεπιστημίου Στάνφορντ (Stanford University's Folding@home project), ένα κατανεμημένο υπολογιστικό σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί PS3 μεταξύ άλλων υπολογιστών, για να βοηθήσει επιστήμονες να μελετήσουν τις επιδράσεις μιας διαδικασίας ονόματι «δίπλωμα πρωτεΐνης» σε μια σειρά σοβαρών ασθενειών.

Λοιπόν, φαίνεται ότι ο οργανισμός Γκίνες έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι το εγχείρημα αυτό είναι το ισχυρότερο κατανεμημένο υπολογιστικό σύστημα. Σύμφωνα με μια ανακοίνωση της Sony, το Folding@Home έφτασε τον προηγούμενο μήνα το 1 petaflop, που σημαίνει ότι ξεπέρασε τις χίλια τρισεκατομμύρια πράξεις κινητής υποδιαστολής (floating point operations = flops) το δευτερόλεπτο. Σε σύγκριση, το πολύ γνωστό SETI@home εγχείρημα έχει φτάσει, σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia, μέχρι τα 265 teraflops περίπου, δηλαδή 265 τρισεκατομμύρια πράξεις κινητής υποδιαστολής (floating point operations = flops) το δευτερόλεπτο.

Αυτό που έχει ενθουσιάσει τη Sony είναι το ότι φαίνεται πως ένα μεγάλο μέρος της υπολογιστικής ισχύος του Folding@Home προέρχεται από τα αποθέματα επεξεργαστικής ικανότητας πολλών εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων συσκευών PS3 που βρίσκονται στα χέρια χρηστών. Περισσότεροι από 600.000 χρήστες συστημάτων PS3 έχουν εγγραφεί και παίρνουν μέρος στο εγχείρημα, αναφέρει η εταιρεία.

Κάθε ρεκόρ Γκίνες μετράει, φυσικά, και η Sony προφανώς είναι πολύ χαρούμενη να ακούει καλές ειδήσεις από τον τομέα του PS3, αφού η πολυδιαφημισμένη κονσόλα τα καταφέρνει πολύ δύσκολα εμπορικά την πρώτη αυτή χρονιά της στην αγορά και ακόμα βρίσκεται στην τρίτη θέση στον πόλεμο των παιχνιδομηχανών νέας γενιάς πίσω από το Xbox 360 της Microsoft και το Wii της Nintendo.

Ενώ όμως αυτές οι συσκευές μπορεί να πουλάνε περισσότερο από το PS3, καμμία δεν μπορεί να υπερηφανεύεται για ένα ρεκόρ Γκίνες το οποίο να αντανακλά σε μια προσπάθεια να βοηθηθεί η πραγματική επιστήμη.

Και ακόμα κι αν αυτό δε μεταφράζεται σε τεράστιες πωλήσεις για τη Sony, τουλάχιστον είναι ένα σημαντικό όπλο στα χέρια του τμήματος Δημοσίων Σχέσεων της εταιρείας.

----------


## gthalassinos

Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν ενημερώνονται τα στατιστικά στο bannerάκι;;;;;  :Thinking: 

Άκυρο, γράψε λάθος, μόλις ενημερώθηκαν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου εμφάνιζε τα ίδια συνέχεια.

----------


## Hengeo

> Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν ενημερώνονται τα στατιστικά στο bannerάκι;;;;; 
> 
> Άκυρο, γράψε λάθος, μόλις ενημερώθηκαν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου εμφάνιζε τα ίδια συνέχεια.


Τα στατιστικά εδώ στο φόρουμ ανανεώνουν κάθε 12 ώρες..

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Μια βοήθεια. Το παρακάτω σημαίνει ότι την έχασα;


*Spoiler:*




			[13:09:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:09:58] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[13:10:15] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:10:15] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[13:10:15] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[13:10:15] - Files status OK
[13:10:15] SSING_WORK_FILES
[13:10:15] Finalizing output
[13:12:15] G_WORK_FILES
[13:12:15] Finalizing output
[13:12:19] CoreStatus = 1 (1)
[13:12:19] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x1
[13:12:19] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[13:14:39] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:14:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:14:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:14:40] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[13:14:40] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:14:41] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:14:49] + Closed connections

----------


## Iannis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Μια βοήθεια. Το παρακάτω σημαίνει ότι την έχασα;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			[13:09:58] Preparing to commence simulation
> ...


Τρεξε την κονσολα με παράμετρο -local -send all    και οτι ειναι να σταλεί θα το στείλει. Μετα σβήσε το folder work και το file queue.dat και ξανατρεξε με τις αρχικές παραμέτρους πλεον. Σε εμενα χθες το ιδιο παρουσίασε σε ενα pc και έσβησα και το core για να το κατεβάσει εκ νεου Δουλεψε μια χαρα μετά.

----------


## harris

Δάσκαλε Γιάννη, ρίξε μια ματιά  :Thinking: 

Μόλις 163 PPD με τέτοια cpu;  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

harris αν δεν βάλεις smp κονσόλα, τέτοια θα βλέπεις, ίσως λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## harris

> harris αν δεν βάλεις smp κονσόλα, τέτοια θα βλέπεις, ίσως λίγο καλύτερα.


Thanks  :Worthy: 

(Αυτό πρέπει να τρέχει με command prompt παράθυρο ανοιχτό ρε παιδιά; έβαλα αυτήν  Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version 5.91 beta  :Thinking:  )

----------


## civil

"Deleting current work unit & continuing..."
Δυστυχως ναι , μου εχει συμβει ......

----------


## tedd

> (Αυτό πρέπει να τρέχει με command prompt παράθυρο ανοιχτό ρε παιδιά; έβαλα αυτήν  Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version 5.91 beta  )



Nαι, αν σου τι σπάει το ανοιχτό command prompt παράθυρο μπορείς με το Tray It!  ή οποιοδήποτε παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα να το κάνει minimize και το βάζει στο System Tray για να μην είναι ενοχλητικό.

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Δυστυχώς Doc την έχασα την πρωτεϊνη. Δοκίμασα το -local -send all αλλά άνθρακες. Δεν πειράζει είναι η πρώτη που χάνω μετά από 3 μήνες χρήσης της SMP. (Ελπίζω να μην ξανασυμβεί). Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια.
@ civil. Ακόμα δεν σεταρίστηκε ο 6700, ή δεν έχεις αλλάξει την υπογραφή σου;

----------


## harris

> Nαι, αν σου τι σπάει το ανοιχτό command prompt παράθυρο μπορείς με το Tray It!  ή οποιοδήποτε παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα να το κάνει minimize και το βάζει στο System Tray για να μην είναι ενοχλητικό.


Thanks tedd  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

H πτώση της  ομαδας ειναι συγκυριακή.

Το μαθανε στα Ζωνιανά και πήρανε τα όπλα  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns: 

To αφεντικό τα πηρε και έστειλε C-130 με 80 ΕΚΑΜητες

Χαμός θα γινει   :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Rant:  :Rant: 

και τέλος  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic: 

Το MEGA και ο ΑΝΤ1 στέλνουν πολεμικούς ανταποκριτές Καρχιλακη και Βαφιαδη

Αδέρφια ερχομαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι (παω να ξεθάψω το σεντούκι του παπου με τα απαραίτητα)
Πως περίμεναν δηλαδή να τους υποδεχθούν ?? με λουλούδια?? 
Τι λουλούδια τι κουφέτα 9αράκια??


*Spoiler:*




			Αυτα ειναι τα χάλια μας εδω στο νησί δυστυχώς μετα απο τοσα χρόνια αναφορικά με την οπλοκατοχή. Αρκετοι καφροι μας κανουν να αισθανόμαστε ντροπη για την καταγωγή μας. Καμια 10αρια αντε 20 να πλακωσουν και να τους βάλουν σε πλατεια για δημόσιο φτύσιμο πριν τα 20 χρονάκια ανευ αναστολείς)





ps. gkats δεν καταλαβαίνει απο τετοια και 500σαρισε χαλαρά :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Έχει βάλει τελικά κάποιος τη win smp σε 64bit;;  Γιάννη;;  Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το .NET 2.0 framework αλλά μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί σε 64bit...  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :What..?:

----------


## vagskarm

Την έχω βάλει εγώ, αλλά έχει δουλέψει μόνο μια εβδομάδα μια και λείπω από τη δουλειά, είμαι όλο σε πελάτες. Για δες μήπως θέλει έκδοση για τα 64bit.

Σημείωσε ότι στον γνωστό τετραπύρηνο των 240 ευρώ, χωρίς oc κάνει 11 λεπτά για το 1%, αρκετά καλά θα έλεγα. Αν είμουν στη δουλειά, θα βλέπατε παραγωγή τρελή, προς το παρόν το έχω ξεχασμένω με τέσσερις απλές κονσόλες.


edit: μετά από γούγλισμα ψάχνοντας για ".net 2 64bit" ιδού το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα:

  Download details: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable ...
NET Framework version 2.0 (x64) redistributable package installs the .NET Framework runtime and associated files required to run 64-bit applications ...
www.microsoft.com/downloads/details. aspx?familyid=b44a0000-acf8-4fa1-affb-40e78d788b00 - 36k - Προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη - Παρόμοιες σελίδες

----------


## Iannis

> Έχει βάλει τελικά κάποιος τη win smp σε 64bit;;  Γιάννη;;  Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το .NET 2.0 framework αλλά μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί σε 64bit...



Με Nvidia κάρτα γραφικών δεν χρειάζεσαι  το .Net 2.0 εκτός εαν το θελει η WIN SMP

----------


## harris

> Έχει βάλει τελικά κάποιος τη win smp σε 64bit;;  Γιάννη;;  Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το .NET 2.0 framework αλλά μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί σε 64bit...


Εγώ από προχθές... δεν μου ζήτησε κάτι ιδιαίτερο πάντως... με προειδοποίησε ότι θέλει .NET2.0, αλλά αφού το βρήκε εγκαταστάθηκε κανονικά  :Wink:

----------


## civil

> @ civil. Ακόμα δεν σεταρίστηκε ο 6700, ή δεν έχεις αλλάξει την υπογραφή σου;


Oχι ακομα εχω το P4.
Πρεπει να βρεθει χρόνος, να γινει αγορα μητρικής, μνημών, αλλά που θα παει...θα γινει.
 :Wink:

----------


## gkats2002

Εντάξει, το έστησα το μηχάνημα - μετά από τα γνωστά που είχα αναφέρει - οπότε από αύριο αρχίζει να αποδίδει καρπούς. Και επειδή υποσχέθηκα και φωτογραφίες, ορίστε μερικά links.

Βλέπετε ένα Soprano VB1000 - αν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομα - με υδρόψυξη πειραγμένη σε C2D6400@2,7Ghz με θερμοκρασίες idle 33 βαθμούς και τους ανεμιστήρες στις 1200 στροφές - ένας 12άρης μπροστά και ο 12άρης του ψυγείου και του τροφοδοτικού - αύριο θα δούμε και σε φορτίο. Η κάρτα γραφικών είναι 8800GTS 320, και η μητρική τελικά είναι η Abit Fatality.

Αντέχει τελικά με την υδρόψυξη, από αύριο πειράματα...

Η πρόσοψη - όχι ολόκληρη

Το πλαϊνό

Μια κοντινότερη

Από περίεργη γωνία

Από παρόμοια περίεργη γωνία

ΥΓ1. Ένα μηχάνημα που διπλώνει και ταυτόχρονα φωτίζει και το δωμάτιο - οικονομία και στα φώτα!!!
ΥΓ2. Στην πρόσοψη που υπάρχει το ωραίο αυτό flowmeter της Thermaltake, θα βάλω μια μικρή UV CCL για να πάρει κι εκεί λίγο χρώμα στα σκοτάδια...
ΥΓ3. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι με το SEK800, και λόγω των UV, δεν έβαλα φλας και είναι με κανονική έκθεση, και οι κοντινές με macro, γι' αυτό και λίγο παραπάνω θόρυβος. Καλούτσικες βγήκαν.
ΥΓ4. Και σε μορφή slideshow

----------


## Iannis

Τσίλικο το μηχάνημα Εύγε :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

έχω πάθει overdose  :Crazy: 

αντί να μπω στο χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και off topic 

μπήκα στο σύνθεση μηχανημάτων και overcloking   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

gkats2002 αλήθεια πόσο κόστισε η υδρόψυξη ? Ρωτάω γιατί αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως θα ερχόταν φτηνότερο ένα τετραπύρηνο ? 

Η ερώτηση του αδαούς  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> ΥΓ3. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι με το SEK800, και λόγω των UV, δεν έβαλα φλας και είναι με κανονική έκθεση, και οι κοντινές με macro, γι' αυτό και λίγο παραπάνω θόρυβος. Καλούτσικες


σωστός!!! που δεν έβαλες φλας 
 :Respekt: 
μια χαρά είναι οι φωτογραφίες σου   :One thumb up:  



Off Topic


		σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω την nikon D3  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  
κινητό θα πάρω  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## gkats2002

> gkats2002 αλήθεια πόσο κόστισε η υδρόψυξη ? Ρωτάω γιατί αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως θα ερχόταν φτηνότερο ένα τετραπύρηνο ? 
> 
> Η ερώτηση του αδαούς


Την υδρόψυξη την είχα από το P4, οπότε ουσιαστικά δεν κόστισε κάτι επιπλέον σε αυτά που αποτελούν το σύστημα. Για τετραπύρηνο έχουμε καιρό ακόμη.

----------


## aria

Off Topic


		g, ντροπή να ανεβάζεις στο adslgr φωτογραφίες από το photobucket  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Rant:  :Hammered: 



Θα προσπαθήσω σε λίγο να κάνω εγκατάσταση της win smp και βλέπουμε... πάντως βρίσκω μόνο ΝΕΤ 1.Χ στο πισί  :Thinking:   Για να δούμε...

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		g, ντροπή να ανεβάζεις στο adslgr φωτογραφίες από το photobucket 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω σε λίγο να κάνω εγκατάσταση της win smp και βλέπουμε... πάντως βρίσκω μόνο ΝΕΤ 1.Χ στο πισί   Για να δούμε...


Start->all programs->Windows update

noob :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Start->all programs->Windows update
> 
> noob


Ναι εσένα περίμενα...

old  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Σε λίγο ξεκινά το δίπλωμα στον ιντελίνοοο  :Superman:

----------


## erateinos

> Σε λίγο ξεκινά το δίπλωμα στον ιντελίνοοο


η θεία aria  :Sneer:  είναι ξανά στο κόλπο  :One thumb up: 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## aria

> η θεία aria  είναι ξανά στο κόλπο


θειάφι!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

το ps3 ήδη ξαναξεκίνησε από χθες αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα το αντέξω  :Razz:  (κάνει πολύ θόρυβο τώρα που το σπίτι είναι ζεστό...)

----------


## Νικαετός

Αι θινκ άι θόου ε πούθυκατ... 

(Βάζε μουσική άρια...)  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Αι θινκ άι θόου ε πούθυκατ... 
> 
> (Βάζε μουσική άρια...)


 :Shocked:  Πότε πέρασες και τα 3 μύρια;;;  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

Λοιπόν, η win smp ξεκίνησε, κάντε ούλοι μια προσευχή να πάει καλά... Δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω Σαμπανιόν χθες, έχει πρόβλημα το σιντί κι είπα να δοκιμάσω πάλι με τα ΧΡ, 64 αυτή τη φορά.  Για να δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι εσένα περίμενα...
> 
> old 
> 
> Σε λίγο ξεκινά το δίπλωμα στον ιντελίνοοο


..και το PS3 τι επαθε ?

Του κανεις OC??

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

όπου δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει
10 μέρες κοσκινίζει

 :Whistle:

----------


## gkats2002

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		g, ντροπή να ανεβάζεις στο adslgr φωτογραφίες από το photobucket



Γιατί καλέ? Τί έχει το photobucket?

----------


## Iannis

> θειάφι! 
> 
> το ps3 ήδη ξαναξεκίνησε από χθες αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα το αντέξω  (κάνει πολύ θόρυβο τώρα που το σπίτι είναι ζεστό...)



βγαλε τουε extra φουρφούριδες Χειμωνιασε


Το αγοράζω
Κανε μια καλη τιμή

 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## aria

> Γιατί καλέ? Τί έχει το photobucket?


Α πα πα... μην το δει ο Evil αυτό το ποστ!!!  :Hammered:  :Razz: 

Γρρρρήγορα μελέτη! http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...52&postcount=2

 :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

Δηλαδή, να ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες στον server του site? Απλά σκέφτηκα να μην τον επιβαρύνω.

Είναι καλύτερα?

----------


## aria

> Δηλαδή, να ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες στον server του site? Απλά σκέφτηκα να μην τον επιβαρύνω.
> 
> Είναι καλύτερα?



Ναι.  Δε νομίζω ότι μπορούν εύκολα οι servers να επιβαρυνθούν  :Mr. Green:

----------


## aria

Συμβαίνει το εξής κουλό στην win smp: Από το 0 έως το 1% έκανε 18 λεπτά.  Από κει και μετά όμως, μέχρι τώρα που είναι στο 16%, ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος μειώνεται συνεχώς κατά 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα... :Thinking:   Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## erateinos

> Συμβαίνει το εξής κουλό στην win smp: Από το 0 έως το 1% έκανε 18 λεπτά.  Από κει και μετά όμως, μέχρι τώρα που είναι στο 16%, ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος μειώνεται συνεχώς κατά 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα...  Πώς γίνεται αυτό;




Off Topic


		όσο ζεσταίνετε τόσο αποδίδει καλύτερα  :Smile: 
είχε κρυώσει τόσες μέρες κλειστό  :Razz:  :Razz:  
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



οπότε με τον ρυθμό που πάει σε 10 μέρες θα κάνει 8 λεπτά το frame  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		όσο ζεσταίνετε τόσο αποδίδει καλύτερα 
> είχε κρυώσει τόσες μέρες κλειστό  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οπότε με τον ρυθμό που πάει σε 10 μέρες θα κάνει 8 λεπτά το frame


Σωστός στα μαθηματικά Aireticus Εύγε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

H πρώτη με το νέο pc έφυγε  :One thumb up: 



```
[15:37:44] + Attempting to send results
[15:37:44] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[15:37:44]   (Read 5712181 bytes from disk)
[15:37:44] Connecting to http://171.64.65.64:8080/
[15:38:39] Posted data.
[15:38:39] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~101 kB/s
[15:38:39] - Averaged speed for that direction ~101 kB/s
[15:38:39] + Results successfully sent
```

Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει φανεί στα στατιστικά  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

είσαι και βιαστικός  :Razz: 
θα γεράσεις γρήγορα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> H πρώτη με το νέο pc έφυγε


μπραβο!!!! 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

 :Respekt: 




> Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει φανεί στα στατιστικά


χαμογελάστε παρακαλώ

----------


## harris

> χαμογελάστε παρακαλώ


Σωστός!!!  :Worthy:  :Clap:

----------


## stef2

> είσαι και βιαστικός 
> θα γεράσεις γρήγορα


Καλό Μάρκο
μου θύμισες τους 4 γέρους στον Αστεριξ στη Κορσική  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		όσο ζεσταίνετε τόσο αποδίδει καλύτερα 
> είχε κρυώσει τόσες μέρες κλειστό  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οπότε με τον ρυθμό που πάει σε 10 μέρες θα κάνει 8 λεπτά το frame


Μπα... μου την έφερε!  Μόλις έφτασε στα 17 λεπτά μετά τσουπ ανέβηκε πάλι στα 18 και τώρα ξανάρχισε η κάθοδος  :Crazy:  :Crazy:   Τρελλή θεια το'στησε!  :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλό Μάρκο
> μου θύμισες τους 4 γέρους στον Αστεριξ στη Κορσική




Off Topic


		[ontopic*]Τι μου θύμισες... κορυφή!  :One thumb up: [\ontopic]
	



Εδώ είναι το thread για τα off topic.  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Αυτά είναι... σήμερα που πήρε μπρος το ps3 για τα καλά και ολοκληρώθηκε και η πρώτη win smp έπεσε το ίντερνετ και καθόμουν και τις κοίταζα!  :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτά είναι... σήμερα που πήρε μπρος το ps3 για τα καλά και ολοκληρώθηκε και η πρώτη win smp έπεσε το ίντερνετ και καθόμουν και τις κοίταζα!


τι έλεγες παλαιότερα για αποκέντρωση ?  :Razz:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## tedd

Εχω εγκατεστημένη την SPM και σήμερα το πρωί αφού τελειωσε την επεξεργασία μιας 2653 δεν μπόρεσε να την στείλει και συνεχισε να κατεβάσει καινούρια το error code είναι ERROR 0x7b.

*Spoiler:*





[01:34:28] - Writing 5555901 bytes of core data to disk...
[01:34:28]   ... Done.
[01:34:28] - Failed to delete work/wudata_04.sas
[01:34:28] - Failed to delete work/wudata_04.goe
[01:34:28] Warning:  check for stray files
[01:34:28] - Shutting down core
[01:36:28] 
[01:36:28] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[01:36:28] 
[01:36:28] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[01:36:31] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
[01:36:31] *Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b*
[01:36:31] *Deleting current work unit & continuing...*
[01:38:51] - Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (4): Core returned invalid code
[01:38:51] Trying to send all finished work units
[01:38:51] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[01:38:51] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[01:38:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[01:38:51] - Will indicate memory of 2046 MB
[01:38:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[01:38:51] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[01:38:52] Posted data.
[01:38:52] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).




Προσπάθησα με -local - sent all να την στείλω αλλά τιποτα.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφέρω να την στείλω ή παιδεύομαι μάταια;


 :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

> Εχω εγκατεστημένη την SPM και σήμερα το πρωί αφού τελειωσε την επεξεργασία μιας 2653 δεν μπόρεσε να την στείλει και συνεχισε να κατεβάσει καινούρια το error code είναι ERROR 0x7b.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [01:34:28] - Writing 5555901 bytes of core data to disk...
> ...


 :Thinking:  Το σωστό είναι -sen*d* all αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα ε;;  :Thinking:

----------


## tedd

> Το σωστό είναι -sen*d* all αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα ε;;


Oχι, ορθογραφικό λάθος στο μύνημα, με -send all έτρεξα την κονσολα και  ανοιγει και κλείνει αμέσως και γράφει στο log

_Executable: fah.exe
Arguments: -local -send all 
[18:11:05] - Ask before connecting: No
[18:11:05] - User name: Teddylicious (Team 36673)
[18:11:05] - User ID: 6C74EF216FDCDDB5
[18:11:05] - Machine ID: 3
[18:11:05] 
[18:11:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:11:05] Attempting to return result(s) to server...
Folding@Home Client Shutdown._

Που το έψαξα κάπως σχετικά με τα errors, λέει οτι πιθανόν πρόκειτε για corrupted file ή αστάθειας συστήματος (κατί το οποίο δεν παρατήρησα, δουλεύει σκυλί) μπλα, μπλα, μπλα.
Εκ πρώτης το βλέπω οτι πάει χαμένη και είναι μεγάλο κρίμα να δουλεύεις με 100% για 24-25 ώρες και να τρως στόνγκα. :Very angry:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εκ πρώτης το βλέπω οτι πάει χαμένη και είναι μεγάλο κρίμα να δουλεύεις με 100% για 24-25 ώρες και να τρως στόνγκα.


"Στόνγκα"!   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :ROFL:

----------


## tsouk

Hello. Είμαι καινούργιος θέλω να μου πείτε αν όλα τρέχουν καλά δλδ αν κάνω folding.Επίσης έχω έπεξεργαστή core2duo μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση ώστε να είναι οκ ?
Επίσης είμαι behind firewall παιζει κανα ρόλο ?

----------


## alexopth69

> Hello. Είμαι καινούργιος θέλω να μου πείτε αν όλα τρέχουν καλά δλδ αν κάνω folding.Επίσης έχω έπεξεργαστή core2duo μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση ώστε να είναι οκ ?
> Επίσης είμαι behind firewall παιζει κανα ρόλο ?


Κάνεις folding. Μιας και έχεις Core2, βάλε SMP.
To firewall δε φαίνεται να παίζει ρόλο αφού πήρε πρωτείνη  :Wink: 

@tedd: Συμβαίνουν αυτά. Αν στο κάνει με την επόμενη μπορεί να έχεις όντως αστάθεια. Αν είναι μόνο μία δεν πειράζει όλοι μας χάνουμε πρωτείνες

----------


## A_gamer

> Hello. Είμαι καινούργιος θέλω να μου πείτε αν όλα τρέχουν καλά δλδ αν κάνω folding.Επίσης έχω έπεξεργαστή core2duo μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση ώστε να είναι οκ ?
> Επίσης είμαι behind firewall παιζει κανα ρόλο ?


Καλώς όρισες στην ομάδα μας!
Τώρα στις ερωτήσεις:

Απ' όσο ξέρω παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα όταν έχεις firewall με τη screensaver έκδοση, βάλε απλή κονσόλα ή -ακόμη καλύτερα, για να εκμεταλλεύεσαι και τους 2 πυρήνες- *SMP*.

Βέβαια η SMP έχει και σφιχτές προθεσμίες, ποιον Core 2 Duo έχεις και πόσες ώρες την ημέρα μπορείς να κάνεις folding;




> To firewall δε φαίνεται να παίζει ρόλο αφού πήρε πρωτείνη


Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τον screensaver, είναι τόσο ασταθής... Μπορεί την επόμενη φορά να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί στον server.

----------


## Iannis

Ανακατατάξεις πολλές και απο εβδομάδα περισσότερες  :Whistle: 

Ευάγγελε συγχαρητήρια για το εκατομμυριο

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Thanks, αλλά τόφτασα και δεν το είδα ακόμη ?

----------


## A_gamer

> Thanks, αλλά τόφτασα και δεν το είδα ακόμη ?


Σχεδόν, θέλεις ακόμη 7000.  :Wink: 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=152496

----------


## aria

> Thanks, αλλά τόφτασα και δεν το είδα ακόμη ?





> Σχεδόν, θέλεις ακόμη 7000. 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=152496


Λιγότερο  :Wink: 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=vagskarm

----------


## tsouk

> Καλώς όρισες στην ομάδα μας!
> 
> Βέβαια η SMP έχει και σφιχτές προθεσμίες, ποιον Core 2 Duo έχεις και πόσες ώρες την ημέρα μπορείς να κάνεις folding;


Core2Duo E6400 ίσως να μπορώ 24/7

Αν γίνεται παρακαλώ να είστε λίγο κατατοπιστικοι με το SMP που μπορώ να το βρω κανα λινκ δλδ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## caramela

> Core2Duo E6400 ίσως να μπορώ 24/7
> 
> Αν γίνεται παρακαλώ να είστε λίγο κατατοπιστικοι με το SMP που μπορώ να το βρω κανα λινκ δλδ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13613  :Wink: 

καλως ηρθες!! :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Core2Duo E6400 ίσως να μπορώ 24/7
> 
> Αν γίνεται παρακαλώ να είστε λίγο κατατοπιστικοι με το SMP που μπορώ να το βρω κανα λινκ δλδ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

* Other  available clients*

_ Windows 2000/XP/Vista SMP client console version_

Καλά διπλώματα!

----------


## erateinos

> Το μαθανε στα Ζωνιανά και πήρανε τα όπλα 
> 
> Αδέρφια ερχομαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι (παω να ξεθάψω το σεντούκι του παπου με τα απαραίτητα)


κουμπάρε δεν πιστεύω το σεντούκι να είχε 20 κιλά......... μέσα, 3 όπλα και σφαίρες ?   :Razz:   :Smile: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## flamelab

Παιδιά , επειδή είμαι καινούριος (άρα άσχετος ) , η γραφική κονσόλα μου βγαζει αυτό

Eιναι ΟΚ ? το εχω σε λαπτοπ ....

Και επίσης , πως βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα μου ;;

----------


## Iannis

> Παιδιά , επειδή είμαι καινούριος (άρα άσχετος ) , η γραφική κονσόλα μου βγαζει αυτό
> 
> Eιναι ΟΚ ? το εχω σε λαπτοπ ....
> 
> Και επίσης , πως βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα μου ;;


Μια χαρά είσαι αν και εδώ προτιμούμε την απλη και οχι την γραφική κονσόλα. Ειναι πιο γρήγορη

Για τα στατιστικά σου :

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=10

keep folding   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Εκανα κάτι και από 30 μέρες το WU έγινε μόλις 4 ! Εϊναι καλό αυτό ;
( Εβαλα το molecule draw rate στο ανώτερο )

----------


## aria

> Παιδιά , επειδή είμαι καινούριος (άρα άσχετος ) , η γραφική κονσόλα μου βγαζει αυτό
> 
> Eιναι ΟΚ ? το εχω σε λαπτοπ ....
> 
> Και επίσης , πως βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα μου ;;


Όπα! Ξανά στον αγώνα;;  :Superman:   :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Nαι , ναι . Το αφήνω και τρεχει ( σε low power βέβαια μην μου το κάψει ) 

Είμαι νιούμπης ακόμη , μετά θα βάλω την απλή κονσόλα  :Wink: 

Σε εκείνη , αν ακολουθήσω τα βήματα του Evilhawk , πως μπορω να μάθω πόσο θα μου κραταει το WU ?? Και πως μπορώ να έχω το tray icon και τις επιλογές του ;;;;

----------


## harris

Καθότι αφηρημένος, ξέχασα την κονσόλα κλειστή κάνα 16άωρο προχθές... και φυσικά έλληξε η preferred προθεσμία της πρωτεΐνης... τι θα γίνει τώρα; μπουμ;  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Nαι , ναι . Το αφήνω και τρεχει ( σε low power βέβαια μην μου το κάψει ) 
> 
> Είμαι νιούμπης ακόμη , μετά θα βάλω την απλή κονσόλα 
> 
> Σε εκείνη , αν ακολουθήσω τα βήματα του Evilhawk , πως μπορω να μάθω πόσο θα μου κραταει το WU ?? Και πως μπορώ να έχω το tray icon και τις επιλογές του ;;;;


Στη γραφική πρέπει να ολοκληρωθούν κάποια frames για να δεις τον πραγματικό χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης (γι' αυτό ξαφνικά έγινε 4 μέρες, ήταν απλά σύμπτωση η αλλαγή που έκανες  :Wink:  ).  Στην απλή θα βλέπεις άμεσα πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεσαι ανά 1% και θα μπορείς να υπολογίσεις πάνω-κάτω.

Υπόψη ότι στις απλές κονσόλες (αλλά και στη γραφική) παίρνεις working units που ΔΕΝ έχουν συγκεκριμένο deadline, ή - πιο σωστά - έχουν πολυυυυυ μακρινό (40 μέρες μ.ό.) οπότε δεν ανησυχείς για το πόσες ώρες πρέπει να τρέχει το πρόγραμμα.

Εδώ μπορείς να βλέπεις και τους πόντους κάθε wu καθώς και το deadline του.

Τις επιλογές στην απλή τις ορίζεις στην αρχή στην εγκατάσταση της κονσόλας, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Τι είναι αυτό που λεει ο Harris ;;;;

----------


## aria

> Καθότι αφηρημένος, ξέχασα την κονσόλα κλειστή κάνα 16άωρο προχθές... και φυσικά έλληξε η preferred προθεσμία της πρωτεΐνης... τι θα γίνει τώρα; μπουμ;


Γγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγεια σαςςςςςςςςς!  :Laughing: 

Κάτσε όμως, όταν λες preferred εννοείς τις τρεις μέρες;; Γιατί οι τέσσερις είναι το ανώτατο όριο.  Υπολόγισε από το Log file πότε την ξεκίνησες, πού έχεις φτάσει και πόσο χρειάζεσαι ακόμα για να είσαι σίγουρος, ή βάλε το λογκ εδώ να το δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Τι είναι αυτό που λεει ο Harris ;;;;


Αν διαβάσεις αυτά που σου γράφω παραπάνω θα καταλάβεις  :Wink:  Ο Χάρης δουλεύει smp κονσόλα επειδή έχει διπύρηνο για να εκμεταλλεύεται και τους δύο πυρήνες.  Αυτή όμως έχει πολύ σφιχτά deadlines, 4 μέρες, αλλιώς χάνονται οι πόντοι  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

Kαι γω διπύρηνο έχω . Core2Duo 1.66 . Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι σε low power δεν αξίζει να βάλω SMP κονσόλα ...

----------


## aria

> Kαι γω διπύρηνο έχω . Core2Duo 1.66 . Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι σε low power δεν αξίζει να βάλω SMP κονσόλα ...


http://fahinfo.org/index.php?avgscor...false&sort=pna

Κοίτα λιγάκι εδώ μήπως βγάλεις άκρη ανάλογα με την cpu σου... έχω ήδη βάλει φίλτρο για Intel Core 2 Duo.

Οι πρωτεΐνες που παίρνουμε σε smp είναι οι 2604, 2605, 2608, 2609, 2610, 2651, 2652, 2653.  Ίσως από τα ppd που θα σου δώσει να βγάλουμε άκρη.

Ή γράψε ακριβώς τη cpu σου να μας πει κάποιος που έχει την ίδια ή που γνωρίζει  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Γγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγγεια σαςςςςςςςςς! 
> 
> Κάτσε όμως, όταν λες preferred εννοείς τις τρεις μέρες;; Γιατί οι τέσσερις είναι το ανώτατο όριο.  Υπολόγισε από το Log file πότε την ξεκίνησες, πού έχεις φτάσει και πόσο χρειάζεσαι ακόμα για να είσαι σίγουρος, ή βάλε το λογκ εδώ να το δούμε


Nαι οι τρεις μέρες πέρασαν, έμεινε μία! Χαλαρά την έχω μέχρι τότε  :Wink: 

Θενξ ντήαρ  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> http://fahinfo.org/index.php?avgscor...false&sort=pna
> 
> Κοίτα λιγάκι εδώ μήπως βγάλεις άκρη ανάλογα με την cpu σου... έχω ήδη βάλει φίλτρο για Intel Core 2 Duo.
> 
> Οι πρωτεΐνες που παίρνουμε σε smp είναι οι 2604, 2605, 2608, 2609, 2610, 2651, 2652, 2653.  Ίσως από τα ppd που θα σου δώσει να βγάλουμε άκρη.
> 
> Ή γράψε ακριβώς τη cpu σου να μας πει κάποιος που έχει την ίδια ή που γνωρίζει


Στη θέση του δε θα ρίσκαρα να βάλω SMP σε laptop.  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Στη θέση του δε θα ρίσκαρα να βάλω SMP σε laptop.


Δεν του είπα αυτό.  Έκανε μια ερώτηση και απάντησα.  Ούτε πιστεύω ότι θα προλαβαίνει.  :Wink:

----------


## caramela

> Στη θέση του δε θα ρίσκαρα να βάλω SMP σε laptop.


γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! :Whistle:  μια χαρά τρέχει SMP στο laptop... :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

To δικό μου λάπτοπ, από την πρώτη μέρα που το αγόρασα μέχρι και σήμερα (3,5 + χρόνια) φολντάρει 24/7 ΧΩΡΙΣ διακοπή (και με καμένο το ανεμιστηράκι της cpu  :Whistle: ).

----------


## Iannis

Ακριβώς

Τα laptop μια χαρα τα πανε  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

> Καθότι αφηρημένος, ξέχασα την κονσόλα κλειστή κάνα 16άωρο προχθές... και φυσικά έλληξε η preferred προθεσμία της πρωτεΐνης... τι θα γίνει τώρα; μπουμ;


Μόλις λήξουν οι 4 ημέρες η κονσόλα σβήνει αυτόματα την πρωτείνη και πέρνει καινούργια. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να δουλεύεις σε wu που έχει περάσει το deadline του (4 ημέρες). Τώρα με τις 3 ημέρες που έχουν κάποιες prefered, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ (να στείλω ανάμεσα στην 3η και 4η ημέρα). Πέρνεις λιγότερους πόντους;  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Μόλις λήξουν οι 4 ημέρες η κονσόλα σβήνει αυτόματα την πρωτείνη και πέρνει καινούργια. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να δουλεύεις σε wu που έχει περάσει το deadline του (4 ημέρες). Τώρα με τις 3 ημέρες που έχουν κάποιες prefered, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ (να στείλω ανάμεσα στην 3η και 4η ημέρα). Πέρνεις λιγότερους πόντους;


Όχι, παίρνεις κανονικά τους πόντους.  Παλαιότερα στον AMD τύχαινε πολλές φορές να ολοκληρώνω πρωτεΐνες με 5-10% time left  :Wink: 




Off Topic


		Τι καταπληκτική μέρα σήμερα...  :Cool:  Από την Παναγία φαινόταν πεντακάθαρα η Σαμοθράκη και στο βάθος και η Λήμνος  :Smile: 

Καλησπέρες everyone

----------


## flamelab

> To δικό μου λάπτοπ, από την πρώτη μέρα που το αγόρασα μέχρι και σήμερα (3,5 + χρόνια) φολντάρει 24/7 ΧΩΡΙΣ διακοπή (και με καμένο το ανεμιστηράκι της cpu ).


Α , γι'αυτό έχω ένα αρχαίο λαπτοπ με P4 , με κάτι ανεμιστήρες νααααα ( μετά συγχωρήσεως  :Embarassed:  ) για CPU και ΑΤΙ ( η 9000 ψηνόταν !! :Laughing:  ) . Λεω να βάλω σε αυτό να τρεχει το FAH ....

----------


## erateinos

........Auto merged post: erateinos added 1 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........



Off Topic





> Τι καταπληκτική μέρα σήμερα...  Από την Παναγία φαινόταν πεντακάθαρα η Σαμοθράκη και στο βάθος και η Λήμνος 
> 
> Καλησπέρες everyone






Off Topic




καλησπέρα aria  :Smile: 
έχω πολύ ωραίες εικόνες από αυτό το χωριό και γενικά από το νησί σας  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> καλησπέρα aria 
> έχω πολύ ωραίες εικόνες από αυτό το χωριό και γενικά από το νησί σας


Όταν έχει καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα είναι όνειρο!  :Smile:   Σήμερα απ' το παράθυρο έβλεπα μέχρι και τα δέντρα της Καβάλας!  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Off Topic


		Και εδώ το ίδιο.. Φαινόντουσαν μέχρι και τα βουνά της Πελοποννήσου!

----------


## flamelab

Off Topic


		Είχε αέρα γι'αυτό ! Βγάλτε τις μηχανές στο δρόμο να αεριστούν από το δίπλωμα  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ σταματήσει η συνωμοσία των οφ τοπικ ??????????????εεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????

 :Thinking:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Το ιδιο σας κανει Οφθαλμίατρο ΔΕΝ παω  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


*γνωρίζετε γιατί στα Ζωνιανά είναι πλούσιοι οι κάτοικοι ?*  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




*γιατί έχουν δουλιές με φούντες*  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## civil

Φόλνταρε το, δίπλωσε το,
βάλ' το στο PC και φέρτο.
 :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

To WU μου τελειώνει σε 3 ημέρες  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

*Spoiler:*




			Αλλά χθες έλεγε 24 , προχθες 2 και αντιπροχθες 30!!!!!

----------


## aria

> To WU μου τελειώνει σε 3 ημέρες 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αλλά χθες έλεγε 24 , προχθες 2 και αντιπροχθες 30!!!!!


Εμ, άμα είσαι με την ελεεινή τη γραφική... :Crazy: 

Κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις το πισί, θέλει μερικά φρέιμς για να δείξει πραγματικούς χρόνους  :Wink:

----------


## civil

> To WU μου τελειώνει σε 3 ημέρες 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αλλά χθες έλεγε 24 , προχθες 2 και αντιπροχθες 30!!!!!


Με την γραφική ..... καλά 40 ...
 :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## flamelab

Και ογδόντα μην πούμε ... :ROFL:

----------


## arrow

δώστε θάρρος στον άνθρωπο βρε... ένα πισάκι μου διπλώνει 4+ μέρες για μόνο 206 βαθμούς...

... όλα καλοδεχούμενα λέμε...  :Clap:

----------


## harris

Βρε παιδιά γιατί μου το βγάζει αυτό;




> [11:30:48] Completed 190000 out of 500000 steps  (38 percent)
> [11:45:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
> [14:58:51] - Autosending finished units...
> [14:58:51] Trying to send all finished work units
> [14:58:51] + No unsent completed units remaining.
> [14:58:51] - Autosend completed


και μετά σταματάει τελείως.... μέχρι να το πάρω χαμπάρι και να το ξεκινήσω ξανά  :Sad: 

(Η ώρα που λέει είναι Γκρήνουιτς oπότε αυτό ήταν στις 16:58:51)

----------


## wi fi thief

χαρη, στα Win την τρεχεις? (για να σου τρεχει με ωρα γκρινουιτς : μαλλον ναι)  :Thinking: 

Αν ναι, θα χορτασεις bugs 
εγω λογω προβληματων της SMP κονσολας δοκιμασα linux (sabayon gentoo) και αφου στην αρχη εχασα την μπαλα (θυμουνται αρκετοι απο την ομαδα τα νευρα μου τοτε  :Razz: ) τωρα σπανιως μπαινω στα win.
Δοκιμασε το φιλε και θα με θυμηθεις  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> θυμουνται αρκετοι απο την ομαδα τα νευρα μου τοτε


είχες νεύρα ?  :Twisted Evil: 

ξεχνιούνται αυτά σειρούλα ?  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> χαρη, στα Win την τρεχεις? (για να σου τρεχει με ωρα γκρινουιτς : μαλλον ναι) 
> 
> Αν ναι, θα χορτασεις bugs 
> εγω λογω προβληματων της SMP κονσολας δοκιμασα linux (sabayon gentoo) και αφου στην αρχη εχασα την μπαλα (θυμουνται αρκετοι απο την ομαδα τα νευρα μου τοτε ) τωρα σπανιως μπαινω στα win.
> Δοκιμασε το φιλε και θα με θυμηθεις


A, bug είναι;  :Wall:   :Evil: 

Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι; Να το περάσω απ'την αρχή; 

Το να περάσω σε linux Μάρκο δεν παίζει, όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον όσο το πισί δεν είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου  :Sad:

----------


## Patentman

Δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλά εδω καιει καρβουνο. 

Του εχω ορισει και μαξ το 50% και σσσσσσερνεται.
Θρη ντεης εντ καουντινγκ...
Τα θρη γινονται τεν μιας και δεν τρεχει 24/7...

Καλα παμε, μεχρι να τελιωσει θα εχει ληξει... :Laughing: 
Και δεν θυμαμαι αν του εχω βαλει να μην παιρνει ληγμενα.  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Το να περάσω σε linux Μάρκο δεν παίζει, όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον όσο το πισί δεν είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μου


δεύτερο σκληρό με linux 
(όταν τελειώνουν τα παιδιά θα το βάζουν να τρέχει την πρωτείνη) 


Off Topic


		άσε που θα τους αρέσει  :Yahooooo: 


προλαβαίνεις τις προθεσμίες  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: erateinos added 2 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Και δεν θυμαμαι αν του εχω βαλει να μην παιρνει ληγμενα.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
να του βάλεις να μην παίρνει,  :Razz:   :Razz:  
γιατί δεν δεν φτάνουν για όλους  :Crazy: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> A, bug είναι;  
> 
> Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι; Να το περάσω απ'την αρχή;


Δεν ξερω τι ειναι (θα σου πουνε σιγουρα τα παιδια που ξερουν καλυτερα)
να μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου φιλε... :Smile: 

Αλλα θα σου πω ενα απο τα συνηθισμενα bugs (το ξαναπαθα προχτες)
Εγκαθιστω κανονικα την smp στα vista 64-bit (την ειχα και παλιοτερα αλλα την αλλαξα με μια απλη και ηθελα να την ξαναβαλω)
Ολα μια χαρα, μαλιστα μου τελειωσε και το 10% της 2605
Το επομενο μεσημερι παω να την ξεκινησω και δεν ξεκιναει με τιποτα (δεν εμφανιζεται καν το παραθυρο της γραμμης εντολων)

Το εχω παθει αρκετες φορες (τις οποιες αν τις μετρουσε θα περνουσα σε ποντους τον μαρκο!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: )

κανουμε και καμμια πλακιτσα ΝΕΟΣ (ακους εκει : "σειρουλα" με την 200 φευγα σου) μην βαρας  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> τις οποιες αν τις μετρουσε θα περνουσα σε ποντους τον μαρκο!!!


σε ύψος ή στην περιφέρεια?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> κανουμε και καμμια πλακιτσα ΝΕΟΣ (ακους εκει : "σειρουλα" με την 200 φευγα σου) μην βαρας


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

άμα το τραβάει η όρεξη    :Whip:     σου συνέχισε   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Put the winsmp console down slowllllllllllllllllly pllllease! Να κοιτάξετε τα μηχανάκια σας, εμάς δηλαδή πώς μας δουλεύει κανονικά και δεν έχομε χάσει ούτε μία;;;  :Crazy: 

 :Hammered:  ωχ  :Hammered:  καλά καλά  :Sneer:  το βούλωσα!  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## gkats2002

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## alexopth69

O vagskarm πέρασε το μύριο...  :Clap:   :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα alexopth, βλέπω κι εσύ πρωινός πρωινός.

Το πέρασα, αλλά γίνεται να εξαργυρώσω μερικές χιλιάδες να πάρω τον 4πύρηνο agena που βγαίνει ?  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

Αστα από τις 6 είμαι στο πόδι... Τι είναι πάλι ο Agena; Είχα μείνει στους Penryn και στους Barcelona...

EDIT: Α είδα, ο desktop barcelona είναι...

----------


## stef2

> O vagskarm πέρασε το μύριο...


γειά σου φίλε Βαγγέλη με τα ωραία σου..... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα Στέφανε, τι να τα κάνεις τα λεφτά, όταν δεν έχεις φράγκο. 

Ψάχνομαι για αναβάθμιση σε τετραπύρηνο, αλλά αν όλα πάνε καλά μέσα στο 8 κάτι θα γίνει.  :Wink:

----------


## stef2

> Καλημέρα Στέφανε, τι να τα κάνεις τα λεφτά, όταν δεν έχεις φράγκο. 
> 
> Ψάχνομαι για αναβάθμιση σε τετραπύρηνο, αλλά αν όλα πάνε καλά μέσα στο 8 κάτι θα γίνει.


Καλημέρα καλημέρα
ποιος θέλει λεφτά
έτσι που γίναμε
αέρα θέλουμε, αέρα ήλιο και θάλασσα

 :Wink:

----------


## aria

vags congrats!!!  :Thumbs up: 

Μην έχεις και πολλές ελπίδες για το 8 γιατί μόλις ο υιός πατήσει τα 2-2,5 θ' αρχίσουν οι απαιτήσεις!  :Laughing:   Και σίγουρα εκείνος έχει προτεραιότητα  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Καλημέρα καλημέρα
> ποιος θέλει λεφτά
> έτσι που γίναμε
> αέρα θέλουμε, αέρα ήλιο και θάλασσα


Τότε να φύγετε από κει που ζείτε και να'ρθετε εδώ στις επαρχίες ν' αναπνεύσετε!  :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> Τότε να φύγετε από κει που ζείτε και να'ρθετε εδώ στις επαρχίες ν' αναπνεύσετε!


έχεις δίκιο 
αλλά τώρα την πατήσαμε 
μας τα λέγανε όταν ήμασταν μικροί 
αλλά δεν ακούγαμε
τυχερή
τυχερή
 :Smile:

----------


## aria

> έχεις δίκιο 
> αλλά τώρα την πατήσαμε 
> μας τα λέγανε όταν ήμασταν μικροί 
> αλλά δεν ακούγαμε
> τυχερή
> τυχερή


Κι εγώ πριν 4 χρόνια έκανα το βήμα  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

> έχεις δίκιο 
> αλλά τώρα την πατήσαμε 
> μας τα λέγανε όταν ήμασταν μικροί 
> αλλά δεν ακούγαμε
> τυχερή
> τυχερή


Στέφανε, αν ξεκουνηθούμε από τα γραφεία μας, και πάψουμε να φοβόμαστε να λερώσουμε τα χεράκια μας, μια απλή απόφαση είναι. Εγώ πάντως το ψάχνω το θέμα.

........Auto merged post: vagskarm added 1 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........




> vags congrats!!! 
> 
> Μην έχεις και πολλές ελπίδες για το 8 γιατί μόλις ο υιός πατήσει τα 2-2,5 θ' αρχίσουν οι απαιτήσεις!  Και σίγουρα εκείνος έχει προτεραιότητα


Thanks,

Θα βάζω σε έναν κουμπαρά (που θα γράφει απ'έξω "Μπαμπάς μην αγγίζετε") 50 ευρώπουλα το μήνα και πού θα πάει θα την κάνω την αναβάθμιση σε ένα μηχάνημα.

----------


## erateinos

> Στέφανε, αν ξεκουνηθούμε από τα γραφεία μας, και πάψουμε να φοβόμαστε να λερώσουμε τα χεράκια μας, μια απλή απόφαση είναι. Εγώ πάντως το ψάχνω το θέμα.


Βαγγέλη και δισεκατομμυριούχος !!!!
 :Respekt: 

μπορούμε προς το παρών να λερώσουμε διαφορετικά τα χέρια μας   :Drunk: 

είναι καιρός να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση ομάδας ?  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Μάρκο είμαι μέσα, ελπίζω να μην με στείλουν πουθενά λίγο πριν την συνάντηση.

BTW λερώνω και τα πόδια μου  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> μπορούμε προς το παρών να λερώσουμε διαφορετικά τα χέρια μας 
> είναι καιρός να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση ομάδας ?



 :One thumb up:  αν είναι νσ λερωθούμε απο κανένα παιδάκι, είμαι μέσα....

----------


## aria

> είναι καιρός να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση ομάδας ?


Μες στο μυαλό μου είσαι;;;  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## erateinos

γίναμε 3 μπορεί και 4  :Wink:  !!   :Thumbs up: 

που θα συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε για την συνάντηση ?  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> γίναμε 3 μπορεί και 4  !!  
> 
> που θα συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε για την συνάντηση ?


Άνοιξε νέο θέμα  :Wink:  2η Συνάντηση απανταχού Διπλωτών  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Άνοιξε νέο θέμα  2η Συνάντηση απανταχού Διπλωτών


δεν το κάνεις εσύ που είσαι σεβάσμιο πρόσωπο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ε? καταπληκτική διπλώστρα  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## harris

> ε? καταπληκτική διπλώστρα


Μάνα, Θείτσα και διπλώστρα! Όλα σε ένα και συμφέρει!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Βαγγέλη κι εις ανώτερα  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...04#post1569504

Πάμε!!!

----------


## vagskarm

Thanks harris, και στα δικά σας οι ελεύθεροι...

Στέφανε αργείς, δεν βλέπω δήλωση συμμετοχής στο κατάλληλο νήμα (πόσα κιλά είσαι πατέρα που θες και παϊδάκια ?)

----------


## Cosmonaut

Μπορώ να ρωτήσω γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε το γρανάζι ένδειξης folding με αυτό το κακομούτσουνο κουκλάκι; Μου έρχεται να το βγάλω....

----------


## aria

> Μπορώ να ρωτήσω γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε το γρανάζι ένδειξης folding με αυτό το κακομούτσουνο κουκλάκι; Μου έρχεται να το βγάλω....


??? Ε;;;  :What..?: 

Δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοείς το εικονίδιο-σύνδεσμο για τη δ/νση msn που ΕΣΥ έχεις δηλώσει στο προφίλ σου...  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## caramela

> Μπορώ να ρωτήσω γιατί αντικαταστάθηκε το γρανάζι ένδειξης folding με αυτό το κακομούτσουνο κουκλάκι; Μου έρχεται να το βγάλω....


το κακομουτσονο... ειναι γιατι εχεις ενεργοποιησει στο profil σου το MSN :Wink:

----------


## Cosmonaut

Nope... Νομίζω ήμουν σαφής. Αφού το ανθρωπάκι του msn υπάρχει....

----------


## aria

> Nope... Νομίζω ήμουν σαφής. Αφού το ανθρωπάκι του msn υπάρχει....


Εμείς παντού γρανάζια βλέπουμε... τι ακριβώς εννοείς και πού το βλέπεις;;

----------


## caramela

> ??? Ε;;; 
> 
> Δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοείς το εικονίδιο-σύνδεσμο για τη δ/νση msn που ΕΣΥ έχεις δηλώσει στο προφίλ σου...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

κατω τα χερια απο το γραναζι!!!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Nope... Νομίζω ήμουν σαφής. Αφού το ανθρωπάκι του msn υπάρχει....


αυτό το θέμα ξέχασες να το δεις  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> κατω τα χερια απο το γραναζι!!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Α ρε καραμέλα πάλι την έκανες τη ζημιά σου!

----------


## Cosmonaut

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτό το θέμα ξέχασες να το δεις


Αμαν Αμαν τι ζημιά είναι αυτή.....

Χίλια συγγνώμη :Embarassed:  δεν το είχα δει καθόλου καθότι έλειπα διακοπές εκείνες τις μέρες.

Ααα.. και χίλια ευχαριστώ.

Τώρα βλέπω πάλι το γραναζάκι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έπαιξε  :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> Αμαν Αμαν τι ζημιά είναι αυτή.....
> 
> Χίλια συγγνώμη δεν το είχα δει καθόλου καθότι έλειπα διακοπές εκείνες τις μέρες.
> 
> Ααα.. και χίλια ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Τώρα βλέπω πάλι το γραναζάκι. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έπαιξε


 :Embarassed: και συγνωμη...κιολας αλλα προς στιγμη...νομιζαμε με την aria...οτι κακομουτσονο...
χαρακτηρησες το ανθρωπακι στην υπογραφη μου!! :ROFL: 

οσο για τα γεννεθηλια... παντα να εισαι ΚαΛΛΛΛΛα... και να βλεπεις γυρω σου γραναζακια!!! και οχι κακομουστουνα ανθρωπακια!! :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Caramela όσον αφορά την υπογραφή σου: "Πλλάκα με κάνεις φιλλαράκι ?"  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ.: Ωραία πόλη πάντως, κι ας προσπαθείτε μετά μανίας να την κάνετε σαν το μαύρο χάλι που έχουμε εδώ

----------


## caramela

> Caramela όσον αφορά την υπογραφή σου: "Πλλάκα με κάνεις φιλλαράκι ?" 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Ωραία πόλη πάντως, κι ας προσπαθείτε μετά μανίας να την κάνετε σαν το μαύρο χάλι που έχουμε εδώ


Συνονοματε Βαγγελη... η απαντηση ειναι "Τι ΜΕ λλλες φιΛΛΛαρακι!!" :ROFL: 

Σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλλλλα σου λογια... οριστε ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΙΛλλλλλλλΛΟΞΕΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ..
Δεν υπαρχουν χαλια...τοποι ... αλλα χαλια τους βλεπουμε εμεις οι "κακομουτσινοι!!" :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Συνονοματε Βαγγελη... η απαντηση ειναι "Τι ΜΕ λλλες φιΛΛΛαρακι!!"


δυο κουβέντες θα πω μόνο,  άιντε άιντε  :Crazy:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

Αστα Μάρκο, ζήλεψες που με κάλεσε να με φιλοξενήσει, ζήλια - ψώρα, ζήλια - ψώρα  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Αστα Μάρκο, ζήλεψες που με κάλεσε να με φιλοξενήσει, ζήλια - ψώρα, ζήλια - ψώρα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ναι ναι ζήλεψα  :Razz:  :Razz: 
ο Βαγγέλης θα φιλοξενήσει τον Βαγγέλη  :Crazy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## caramela

> ναι ναι ζήλεψα 
> ο Βαγγέλης θα φιλοξενήσει τον Βαγγέλη


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ευαγγελια-Βαγγελιτσα- ΕΥΑ.... :Embarassed:

----------


## aria

> Ευαγγελια-Βαγγελιτσα- ΕΥΑ....


Έχει και χειρότερα... κι η Εβίτα μου Ευαγγελία είναι  :Crazy:  :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> Έχει και χειρότερα... κι η Εβίτα μου Ευαγγελία είναι


το χειροτερο θα ήταν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

caramelos - caramela... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> το χειροτερο θα ήταν
> 
> caramelos - caramela...


Los Caramelos Foldos

ε ρε ξανθομάρα μας έπιασε πάλι  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Ευαγγελια-Βαγγελιτσα- ΕΥΑ....


με μπέρδεψε το ''Συνονόματε Βαγγέλη''   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> με μπέρδεψε το ''Συνονόματε Βαγγέλη''


Σκέφτηκες πως θα είχε κάνει εγχείρηση αλλαγής φύλου, ε;  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Έβαλα στον amd τη γραφική κονσόλα v.6.00 beta.  Θέλει 2,5 μέρες για ένα project 3632, 343 πόντων.  Έχει διαφορές αυτή από την κλασσική γραφική;  :Thinking:   Σαν πιο γρήγορη μου φαίνεται...

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1085  :ROFL:

----------


## arrow

βρε συ άρια και μένα το ίδιο έβγαλε...  :Laughing: 

πάντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά... έβαλα εντελώς διαφορετικές απαντήσεις και πάλι το ίδιο μούβγαλε...  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1085


με 50% πιθανότητες (2 καρτούνς έχει όλα και όλα) σωστά στο έβγαλε  :Razz:  :Razz:  

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1085



και εγω το ιδιο με σενα μου εβγαλε  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## arrow

επιτέλους αφού άλλαξα τις απαντήσεις μου 100 φορές έπεσα και πάνω στον Pepe Le Pew...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Έχει πέσει λίγο η απόδοσή μου χωρίς να φταίω. Μου έκανε δύο early unit end στο 50%, αλλά μάλλον έτυχε, δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα στο σύστημα, ήταν και αυτές οι σπαστικές 2608. Τώρα έχει πάρει μία 2605 και έχει φτάσει το 70%..

Στο quiz και εμένα Τουίτυ με έβγαλε  :Thinking:

----------


## stef2

> Στο quiz και εμένα Τουίτυ με έβγαλε


Κι εμένα 
μάλλον όσοι φολντάρουν τουϊτυ βγαίνουν  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

Εμένα 2 φορές με έβγαλε Μπαγκς-Μπάννυ.

----------


## Iannis

> Κι εμένα 
> μάλλον όσοι φολντάρουν τουϊτυ βγαίνουν


άπεχτο

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## stef2

> άπεχτο


tnx Iannis
αφού το διαβάζω και γελάω κι εγώ  :Laughing:  :Smile:

----------


## aria

:Sad: 
Τελείωσε ένα γιούνιτ και δεν μπορεί να το στείλει ούτε να πάρει νέο... δείχνει λες και δεν έχω σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ...  :Thinking:

----------


## rdaniel

μόλις είδα κάτι παρόμοιο. Σταμάτησα, έκανα απλά send all και έφυγε  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> μόλις είδα κάτι παρόμοιο. Σταμάτησα, έκανα απλά send all και έφυγε


Το δοκίμασα, τίποτα...  :Sad:

----------


## Iannis

Σημερα επιτέλους η πρώτη χειμωνιάτικη μέρα εδω με κρύο.

Οποτε ανεβάζουμε FSB χαλαρά

Στοχος τα 500  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Off topic

Νεο απο τον χωρο του adsl (πρωτη φορα γραφω σχετικο και δεν το ξανακάνω)

Κατι σκαφτιάδες με μηχανήματα που μιαζουν με ηλεκτρικά ανοιχτήρια κονσέρβας εχουν σκαψει ολο το Ηρακλειο και περνανε λενε κατι τεράστιες καλωδιουρες

----------


## wi fi thief

> Off topic
> 
> Νεο απο τον χωρο του adsl (πρωτη φορα γραφω σχετικο και δεν το ξανακάνω)
> 
> Κατι σκαφτιάδες με μηχανήματα που μιαζουν με ηλεκτρικά ανοιχτήρια κονσέρβας εχουν σκαψει ολο το Ηρακλειο και περνανε λενε κατι τεράστιες καλωδιουρες


μην κανεις ορεξη γιατρε...
Καλωδιωσεις για καμερες "κυκλοφοριας" σας βαζουνε  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Razz:

----------


## arrow

άμα είναι τεράστια μάλλον για υπόγεια εγκατάσταση μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος πρόκειται... 

... για τηλεφωνικές και adsl εγκαταστάσεις χρησιμοποιούν overhead lines...

----------


## Iannis

> ... για τηλεφωνικές και adsl εγκαταστάσεις χρησιμοποιούν overhead lines...


...και ιντα ειναι αυτο? το ovehead?

θα περνανε πανω απο τα κεφαλια μας τα καλωδια?

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## arrow

> ...και ιντα ειναι αυτο? το ovehead?
> 
> θα περνανε πανω απο τα κεφαλια μας τα καλωδια?


καλύτερα πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας παρά μέσα απ' αυτά... δεν νομίζεις!...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

σε μας εδω, παντως, και ο δημος (ερικσον) και η hol περασανε (υπογεια φυσικα) κατι καλωδια νααα (με το συμπαθειο)  :Razz: 
οπτικη ινα 
Της eriksson ηταν πορτοκαλι (~ 2" διαμετρο) και εγραφε πανω : "eriksson 3ο ΚΠΣ" και της HOL μαυρο  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> περασανε (υπογεια φυσικα) κατι καλωδια νααα (με το συμπαθειο)


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
τις προάλλες δυο ερικσον και μετά κοιμήθηκα  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> τις προάλλες δυο Edit: [ ΜΟΝΟ???   τσ τσ τσ η σημερινη νεολαια  ]ερικσον


 


> και μετά κοιμήθηκα  Edit: [ εδω σε βρισκω σωστο  ]


 :ROFL:

----------


## gkats2002

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

Δεν πάτε καλά!!!!!  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τις προάλλες δυο ερικσον και μετά κοιμήθηκα


 :Thumb down: Για τον (μικρό) αριθμό
 :One thumb up: Που δεν κάπνισες μετά.

 :Razz:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

LM_Sensors 3.0.0 Released
Kαλημέρα, κάντε ένα update   :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile: 
δυστυχως εχω τον 2.6.22 sabayon kernel και μαλλον δεν θα μπορεσω να αναβαθμισω.
Ευτυχως με τους υπαρχοντες γινεται μια χαρα η δουλεια μου  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> LM_Sensors 3.0.0 Released
> Kαλημέρα, κάντε ένα update


αυτο ειναι το σωστό λινκ για download

http://www.lm-sensors.org/

update στο Linux
Δε σφαξανε

και πως γινεται αυτο χαχαχα που θέλεις διδακτορικό για να τα κάνεις αυτα.
Οταν στο Linux κατεβαζεις κατι του κανεις διπλο κλικ και το στήνεις τοτε θα ασχοληθούμε μια πάρτη  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

console - root -emrgrge - θελει λεει και καποια files manual update Ποια files ειναι αυτά?  Καπου στο etc folder
 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 

μη μου πειτε να κατσω να ασχοληθω και να διαβασω Ουτε χρονο εχω ουτε ορεξη

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Χαχαχαα ρε Γιαννη ωρες ωρες εισαι απιστευτος....Πέτα το να ηρεμήσουμε....Α ξεχασα,και τι θα γινει το fah :Razz:  Βάλε ενα χωρίς γραφικά ,χωρίς τιποτα ΜΟΝΟ για αυτο να καθαρισουμε

----------


## Iannis

Caramela

..σε περασε μια Ducati 

Την ειδες?? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## caramela

> Caramela
> 
> ..σε περασε μια Ducati 
> 
> Την ειδες??


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Embarassed:  απουσιαζα... γιατρέ μου....ΠΣΚΔ! :Sorry:  :Superman:

----------


## Hengeo

Με τάραξε στις 2608! Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει και σε άλλους ή αν εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης και τις πέρνω συνέχεια!

Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να τελειώσει αυτή που έχει τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα το pc κλείνει για ένα 20ήμερο, αφού θα λείπω Αγγλία (αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω)..

----------


## erateinos

> αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω


καλά να περάσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Με τάραξε στις 2608! Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει και σε άλλους ή αν εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης και τις πέρνω συνέχεια!
> 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να τελειώσει αυτή που έχει τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα το pc κλείνει για ένα 20ήμερο, αφού θα λείπω Αγγλία (αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω)..


Μάλλον είσαι γκαντέμης... :Razz: 

Καλό ταξίδι  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές  :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

> Με τάραξε στις 2608! Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει και σε άλλους ή αν εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης και τις πέρνω συνέχεια!
> 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να τελειώσει αυτή που έχει τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα το pc κλείνει για ένα 20ήμερο, αφού θα λείπω Αγγλία (αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω)..





> Μάλλον είσαι γκαντέμης...
> 
> Καλό ταξίδι





> Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές


Λοιπόν, έχω να πω δύο πράγματα: 

1ον) καλό ταξίδι κι από μένα  :Smile: 

2ον) μάλλον πριν από μας πήρες άλλες ευχές από τον Μητσοτάκη, πράγμα που εξηγεί το μπαράζ των 2608  :ROFL: 

Συμπέρασμα: ευχές μόνο από μέλη του φόρουμ, οι έχοντες τικ βλάπτουν σοβαρά την απόδοση του folding!  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> 2ον) μάλλον πριν από μας πήρες άλλες ευχές από τον Μητσοτάκη, πράγμα που εξηγεί το μπαράζ των 2608 
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: ευχές μόνο από μέλη του φόρουμ, οι έχοντες τικ βλάπτουν σοβαρά την απόδοση του folding!


Δεν είναι απόλυτο και αυτό: ο mach για παράδειγμα (που έχει διασυνδέσεις -υποπτεύομαι- με τον Επίτιμο) είναι επικίνδυνος και ας είναι μέλος του forum.  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

@Hengeo: Καλό ταξίδι!  :One thumb up:  (Και βρες κάποιον τρόπο να δουλεύει κατά τη διάρκεια της απουσίας σου το folding.  :Razz: )

----------


## civil

> Με τάραξε στις 2608! Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει και σε άλλους ή αν εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης και τις πέρνω συνέχεια!
> 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι να τελειώσει αυτή που έχει τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα το pc κλείνει για ένα 20ήμερο, αφού θα λείπω Αγγλία (αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω)..


Ανοιξε παραρτημα της ομαδας μας στην Αγγλια!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

> Από εκεί και πέρα το pc κλείνει για ένα 20ήμερο, αφού θα λείπω Αγγλία (αύριο το απόγευμα φεύγω)..


χμ ...  :Thinking:  ... για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να καλύψουμε την απουσία σου ...  :Innocent:

----------


## erateinos

> χμ ...  ... για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να καλύψουμε την απουσία σου ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 
έκανες ψώνια ?  :Whistle:

----------


## rdaniel

> έκανες ψώνια ?


χμ .. όχι  :Sorry:  Αλλά θα υπάρξει μια μικρή ενίσχυση προσωρινά, να βοηθήσουμε την αντιστάθμιση της απώλειας των πόντων από τον Hengeo  :Wink:

----------


## arrow

> έκανες ψώνια ?


είπε κανείς ψώνιαααα?  :Shifty: 

... ανάμεσα στα εξαρτήματα, τις μπρίζες και τα gadgets παίζει και κανένα ζευγάρι πατούμενα?... λέμε τώρα!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

> είπε κανείς ψώνιαααα? 
> 
> ... ανάμεσα στα εξαρτήματα, τις μπρίζες και τα gadgets παίζει και κανένα ζευγάρι πατούμενα?... λέμε τώρα!


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Κι εμένα 
> μάλλον όσοι φολντάρουν τουϊτυ βγαίνουν


χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα Στέφανε  :Smile: 


Off Topic



το έχει το εορτολόγιο, αλλιώς θα σου τα ξαναπώ σε ένα μήνα

----------


## Hengeo

> Λοιπόν, έχω να πω δύο πράγματα: 
> 
> 1ον) καλό ταξίδι κι από μένα 
> 
> 2ον) μάλλον πριν από μας πήρες άλλες ευχές από τον Μητσοτάκη, πράγμα που εξηγεί το μπαράζ των 2608 
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: ευχές μόνο από μέλη του φόρουμ, οι έχοντες τικ βλάπτουν σοβαρά την απόδοση του folding!


Τι τον ααναφέρεις τώρα αυτόν, και θα μπω και σε αεροπλάνο :Scared: 




> @Hengeo: Καλό ταξίδι!  (Και βρες κάποιον τρόπο να δουλεύει κατά τη διάρκεια της απουσίας σου το folding. )


Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το ρισκάρω να αφήνω ανοιχτό το pc όταν λοίπο πολλές μέρες.

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές  για καλό ταξίδι!  :Smile: 




> Ανοιξε παραρτημα της ομαδας μας στην Αγγλια!!!


Ένα pentium 4 2,8ghz είναι διαθέσιμο εκεί, που δεν δουλέυει και συνεχώς. Ίσως βάλω καμμιά απλή στη ζούλα  :Whistle: 

Χιλιόχρονος stef  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Καλέ τι Χρόνια Πολλά λέτε του ανθρώπου;;; Οι Στέφανοι γιορτάζουν 27/12...

Εκτός αν το καλλιτεχνικό του είναι Ειρήναρχος που όντως γιορτάζει σήμερα!  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Καλέ τι Χρόνια Πολλά λέτε του ανθρώπου;;; Οι Στέφανοι γιορτάζουν 27/12...
> 
> Εκτός αν το καλλιτεχνικό του είναι Ειρήναρχος που όντως γιορτάζει σήμερα!


καλά ευχές δώσαμε, ούτε ο Πάπας δεν έχει το αλάθητο   :Sneer: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

and Happy New Year !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> and Happy New Year !!!


τι είσαστε εσείς οι δυο  :Crazy: 
η μια κόβει η άλλη ράβει  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> τι είσαστε εσείς οι δυο 
> η μια κόβει η άλλη ράβει


Ναι αλλά και οι δύο διπλώνουμε!!!  :Crazy:  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι αλλά και οι δύο διπλώνουμε!!!


 :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## arrow

> Ναι αλλά και οι δύο διπλώνουμε!!!


"διπλωμάτισσες" ολκής... και όχι μόνο με τις πρωτεϊνες...  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## wi fi thief

α-δι-ο-ρθω-τες... :Twisted Evil: 

@ aria : αναρρωτιεμαι γιατι εκοψε ο αποστολης τον τυφλο πανω στο : "μια κυρια απο τη Θασο..."  :Razz: 

και για να πειραξω λιγακι και την σειρουλα μου :

Χρονια πολλα, καλη λευτερια, καλο βολι, καλη ορεξη (ολο και καποιος θα γιορταζει, εγγυμονει, παει για την τουαλετα, ετοιμαζεται να φαει...) :Razz: 

ΑΑΑΑ και καλο ταξιδι  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> α-δι-ο-ρθω-τες...
> 
> @ aria : αναρρωτιεμαι γιατι εκοψε ο αποστολης τον τυφλο πανω στο : "μια κυρια απο τη Θασο..."


άστα, άστα... το αποκορύφωμα ήταν ότι συνειρμό στο συνειρμό έφτασαν ως τον ... Μητσοτάκη!  :Stunned:   :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

> α-δι-ο-ρθω-τες...


πάντα!  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

> άστα, άστα... το αποκορύφωμα ήταν ότι συνειρμό στο συνειρμό έφτασαν ως τον ... Μητσοτάκη!


παλι καλα που τον εκοψε γιατι μου φαινεται οτι ο φιλος μας ειναι πιο τρελλος και απο τον αποστολη... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

και ζηταει και καθε φορα την γνωστη αοιδό ο αθεοφοβος!!! :Twisted Evil: 
τονε πηρανε χαμπαρι ομως και (ευτυχως για τα αυτακια μας) δεν την παιζουνε πια... :Razz:

----------


## aria

> παλι καλα που τον εκοψε γιατι μου φαινεται οτι ο φιλος μας ειναι πιο τρελλος και απο τον αποστολη...


Το κορυφαίο θα'ναι τώρα να πάρω εγώ στην εκπομπή και να πω με αισθησιακή φωνή: Γεια σου αποστόλη, είμαι η κοπέλα απ' τη Θάσο  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Το κορυφαίο θα'ναι τώρα να πάρω εγώ στην εκπομπή και να πω με αισθησιακή φωνή: Γεια σου αποστόλη, είμαι η κοπέλα απ' τη Θάσο


"...θελεις κανενα δεντρο???"  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> "...θελεις κανενα δεντρο???"


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


 :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

> @ aria : αναρρωτιεμαι γιατι εκοψε ο αποστολης τον τυφλο πανω στο : "μια κυρια απο τη Θασο..."


Δεν θες να ξέρεις τι δεν βγήκε ποτέ στον αέρα  :Whistling: 
Mια πολύ αισθαντική συζήτηση  :Whistling: 
Τουλάχιστον του εξήγησα οτι δεν είναι η μάνα μου απ'τη Θάσο...





> άστα, άστα... το αποκορύφωμα ήταν ότι συνειρμό στο συνειρμό έφτασαν ως τον ... Μητσοτάκη!


 Δεν ξέρω γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο....  :Razz: 





> παλι καλα που τον εκοψε γιατι μου φαινεται οτι ο φιλος μας ειναι πιο τρελλος και απο τον αποστολη...


Θα 'θελα αλλά δεν γίνεται  :Sorry: 
Ο άνθρωπος είναι απλά άπαιχτός   :Razz: 




> και ζηταει και καθε φορα την γνωστη αοιδό ο αθεοφοβος!!!


Ου καλά. Έλα στο μουσουνου να σου περιγράψω τι παίχτηκε την περασμένη Τετάρτη στο τηλέφωνο και δυστυχώς δεν το έβγαλε στον αέρα γιατί θα ακουγόταν μόνο ένα μακρύ ΜΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΠ





> τονε πηρανε χαμπαρι ομως και (ευτυχως για τα αυτακια μας) δεν την παιζουνε πια...


Ξούτ  :Whip: 
Τι αυτάκια είναι αυτά που λένε "ευτυχώς"???  :Whip:   :Whip: 

Ήδη έχει ξαναρχίσει η ... "κούρα"...





> Το κορυφαίο θα'ναι τώρα να πάρω εγώ στην εκπομπή και να πω με αισθησιακή φωνή: Γεια σου αποστόλη, είμαι η κοπέλα απ' τη Θάσο


Χαζομάρα που δεν έχεις πάρει.... Μπορούμε να κάνουμε καλό γέλιο άμα πάρεις  :Razz: 
Μόνο που δεν με ξέρει σαν τυφλό  :Razz: 




> "...θελεις κανενα δεντρο???"



 :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:  Άσε σου λεω τι δεν βγήκε ποτέ στον αέρα....  :ROTFL:   :ROTFL: 

Μάρκο, όταν την σύστησα "την κοπέλα από τη Θάσο" του είπα οτι έχει και 10000 ρίζες για να την κάνω πιο ελκυστική.... :Whistling:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Μόνο που δεν με ξέρει σαν τυφλό


ακομα "το παιδι με την κοτσιδα" σε φωναζουνε στον σκαι???  :Razz: 

δεν μπορω να μπω msn, ειμαι στο sabayon (μη βαρας λεμεεεε) και το ^%$#%&*^(&* το kopete δεν μου κανει συνδεση (και ενα σωρο αλλα bugs) :Very angry:  :Wall: 
Τελειωνω το διπλωμα (σε καμμια δεκαρια ωρες) και αρχιζω με τον οδηγο του WΑntilles  :Respekt:  τριημερο στο dark side... (μην παρεις το μαστιγιο παλι, μου εχεις κανει τις πλαταρες μου ζεμπρα στραιπς)  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> ακομα "το παιδι με την κοτσιδα" σε φωναζουνε στον σκαι???


 :ROTFL: 
Που το θυμίθηκες αυτό  :ROTFL: 





> δεν μπορω να μπω msn, ειμαι στο sabayon (μη βαρας λεμεεεε) και το ^%$#%&*^(&* το kopete δεν μου κανει συνδεση (και ενα σωρο αλλα bugs)
> Τελειωνω το διπλωμα (σε καμμια δεκαρια ωρες) και αρχιζω με τον οδηγο του WΑntilles  τριημερο στο dark side... (μην παρεις το μαστιγιο παλι, μου εχεις κανει τις πλαταρες μου ζεμπρα στραιπς)


 :Shocked: 
 :Shocked:  και Γιακουμάτος σου χρειάζεται εσένα.... ΖΑΜΠΟΝΑΓΙΟΝ ΚΑΛΕ???
Γιατί τέτοιος μαζοχισμός?  :Vava: 
Ε, να τι μου κάνεις τώρα
.... Τέτοια μου λες και μετά που όρεξη να χρησιμοποιήσω μαστίγιο  :Sad: 
Εσύ από μόνος σου κάνεις τσουλήθρα σε ξυράφια  :Vava:

----------


## erateinos

> Μάρκο, όταν την σύστησα "την κοπέλα από τη Θάσο" του είπα οτι έχει και 10000 ρίζες για να την κάνω πιο ελκυστική....


Ανδρέα εσύ που έχεις τόσες γνωριμίες  :Yahooooo: 
μπορείς να μου γνωρίσεις  :Innocent:  κάποια κοπέλα που να έχει περίπου ίδιες ρίζες,
να μην έχει σχέση με το ίντερνετ  :Lamer:  και αν γινετε  :Lips Sealed: ?  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: 




> Εσύ από μόνος σου κάνεις τσουλήθρα σε ξυράφια


 :Twisted Evil:  για πες μας και άλλα  :Razz:  :Razz:  
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> ........ κάποια κοπέλα που να έχει περίπου ίδιες ρίζες,


δηλαδή όχι παραπάνω  :Thinking: 

γεια σου Μάρκο ολιγαρκή  :Smile:  :Smile: 

εκτός αν εννοείς ρίζες τύπου ζωνιανών  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> δηλαδή όχι παραπάνω 
> 
> γεια σου Μάρκο ολιγαρκή


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
τουλάχιστον να πιάσουμε καλή τιμή στην αγορά  :Twisted Evil: 
άμα περάσει ο έρωτας να πνίγω τον καημό μου στις ρίζες  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

> Ανδρέα εσύ που έχεις τόσες γνωριμίες 
> μπορείς να μου γνωρίσεις  κάποια κοπέλα που να έχει περίπου ίδιες ρίζες,
> να μην έχει σχέση με το ίντερνετ  και αν γινετε ?


Εγώ δεν θέλω ρίζες  :Razz: 
Μου αρκεί το να μην έχει σχέση με το ντερνέτι  :Razz: 
Καμιά τέτοια έχεις?  :Thumbs up: 
Γιατί από εδώ δεν παίζει τίποτα  :Razz: 





> για πες μας και άλλα



Κοίτα δεν είμαι σαδιστής  :No no: 
Δηλαδή γιατί πρέπει να του θυμίζω οτι βγάζει τα δόντια του με κουτάλι?

----------


## stef2

> τουλάχιστον να πιάσουμε καλή τιμή στην αγορά 
> άμα περάσει ο έρωτας να πνίγω τον καημό μου στις ρίζες


 αν εννοείς ρίζες τύπου ζωνιανών  :Tongue: 
φώναξε με να τις .....*φολντάρουμε* μαζι  :Worthy: 

 :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

> αν εννοείς ρίζες τύπου ζωνιανών 
> φώναξε με να τις .....*φολντάρουμε* μαζι


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

και αυτές έχουν την αξία τους  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Καλά τι έγινε;; Ρίζες βγάλατε πια σ' αυτό το νήμα!  Ποστ με φούντες βλέπω!

----------


## stef2

> Καλά τι έγινε;; Ρίζες βγάλατε πια σ' αυτό το νήμα!  Ποστ με φούντες βλέπω!


φάρμες από εδώ φάρμες από εκεί 
έγινε agroticagr.com  :Tomato:  :Thumb Dup: 

 :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

αμα το κλειδωσω εγω θα σας φτίαξω
Δικο μου το "νημα" ( :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  σιγα τον αργαλειό)

οτι θελω κανω.

Να δω μετα Airetcus που θα ξεδίνεις

Ακους εκει....2086 ποστς

----------


## sdikr

> αμα το κλειδωσω εγω θα σας φτίαξω
> Δικο μου το "νημα" ( σιγα τον αργαλειό)
> 
> οτι θελω κανω.
> 
> Να δω μετα Airetcus που θα ξεδίνεις
> 
> Ακους εκει....2086 ποστς



το νήμα είναι  :Lock:

----------


## erateinos

> το νήμα είναι


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Respekt: 

*
best of the year !!!!!* 

........Auto merged post: erateinos added 4 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........




> αμα το κλειδωσω εγω θα σας φτίαξω
> Δικο μου το "νημα" ( σιγα τον αργαλειό)
> 
> οτι θελω κανω.
> 
> Να δω μετα Airetcus που θα ξεδίνεις
> 
> Ακους εκει....2086 ποστς


κανόνισε να σου κάνω καμία καταγγελία και εσένα κουμπάρε   :Razz:  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			δες τι μου γραφούν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*
erateine, το κακό είναι ότι αν την κάνεις από On... δε νομίζω να σε δεχτεί (ποια) άλλος πάροχος... όλο ακυρώσεις θα έχεις... Στον Τειρεσία του broadband έχεις μπει, ποια...*




 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> *
> best of the year !!!!!* 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: erateinos added 4 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> κανόνισε να σου κάνω καμία καταγγελία και εσένα κουμπάρε  
> 
> ...


XAXAXA

Καλα στα λενε
Η On σε νευριαζει????  attack  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns: 



Off Topic


		Ειναι τρελοι αυτοι οι Αθηναιοι
Προσπαθουν να λυσουν τα προβληματα τους πολιτισμένα με διαμαρτυρίες


 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 


εγω δεν εχω ιστολογιο???/
πατω Μεταβαση στο ιστολογιο μου και τρωω πορτα οεο



```
Iannis, δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει για έναν από τους παρακάτω λόγους:

   1. Ο λογαριασμός σας ίσως δε διαθέτει τα προνόμια που απαιτούνται για να έχετε πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Μήπως προσπαθείτε να επεξεργαστείτε το μήνυμα κάποιου άλλου χρήστη, να αποκτήσετε πρόσβαση σε χαρακτηριστικά των διαχειριστών ή ενός άλλου συστήματος προνομίων;
   2. Αν προσπαθείτε να καταχωρήσετε μήνυμα, ίσως οι διαχειριστές έχουν απενεργοποιήσει το λογαριασμό σας ή απλά αυτός ακόμη δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.
```

διακρισεις  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## erateinos

> XAXAXA
> 
> Καλα στα λενε
> Η On σε νευριαζει????  attack 
> 
> Ειναι τρελοι αυτοι οι Αθηναιοι
> Προσπαθουν να λυσουν τα προβληματα τους πολιτισμένα με διαμαρτυρίες


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

έλα πάνω να πάμε μια βόλτα από εκεί   :Twisted Evil: 

πόσα μηνύματα είπες ότι έχω ?  2086 βάλε και τα pm ξεπερνάω τα 5000 
τελειώνει η αλοιφή για την αρτηριοσκλήρωση που έχω  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

γραψε λάθος 2806 ειναι το σωστο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> γραψε λάθος 2806 ειναι το σωστο


νόμιζα ότι τα δικά μου ποστ μέτραγες  :Razz:  :Razz: 

μην έχεις παράπονο, εγώ εκδηλώθηκα από την αρχή, δες το ποστ #15  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Μάλλον ο γιατρός προσπαθεί να πει 2608 ποστς για να κάνει συνειρμό με την πρωτεΐνη...  :Razz: 

2-3 συνδυασμοί σου'μειναν γιάννη, θα το πετύχεις πού θα σου πάει  :Crazy:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μάλλον ο γιατρός προσπαθεί να πει 2608 ποστς για να κάνει συνειρμό με την πρωτεΐνη...


Το κατάλαβε ο αιρετικός, κοίτα και το post που λέει...

----------


## aria

> Το κατάλαβε ο αιρετικός, κοίτα και το post που λέει...


Έχασες επεισόδια  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Έχασες επεισόδια


 :Confused:   :Question:

----------


## Hengeo

> Καλέ τι Χρόνια Πολλά λέτε του ανθρώπου;;; Οι Στέφανοι γιορτάζουν 27/12...
> 
> Εκτός αν το καλλιτεχνικό του είναι Ειρήναρχος που όντως γιορτάζει σήμερα!


Ουπς, έγραφα βιαστικά διότι ετοιμαζόμουν για το αεροδρόμιο, είδα το ποστ του Ερατεινού, και νόμιζα πως πρόκειται για γενέθλια. :Embarassed: 

Όπως και να έχει, ευχές ήταν, όχι κάτι κακό..

----------


## Iannis

> Ουπς, έγραφα βιαστικά διότι ετοιμαζόμουν για το αεροδρόμιο, είδα το ποστ του Ερατεινού, και νόμιζα πως πρόκειται για γενέθλια.
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, ευχές ήταν, όχι κάτι κακό..



Αντε Κυψελη Παγκράτι το καναμε το Λονδινο μερικοί ε??

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

...σε συνέχεια απο αλλο "νήμα :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: ) 
εντελώς δημοκρατικά διορίζω τον εαυτό μου στη θέση του αρχηγού της υπηρεσίας

*"36673 Cyber Patrol team"*

H ιδρυτική διακήρυξη και ο σκοπός της υπηρεσίας θα ανακοινω8ούν σύντομα απο ραδιοφώνου και εδώ
(TV δεν έχουμε .....ακόμη :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: )

Τα μέλη του διοικητικού συμβουλίου θα διορισθούν κλασικά με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες απο εμένα, (βύσμα δεν μετράει aireticus) και θα εχουν και bonus pack.

- Τσαμπα blog
- Θα διαγράφουν ποστ όποια θελουν όποιων θέλουν και οποτε θελουν 
- βουρδουλιες δεξια και αριστερα σε όποιους λουφαρουν

αυτα για την ωρα

Συνφολνταδοροι Τρεμετε     :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Medic:

----------


## erateinos

:Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Respekt: 

κουμπάρε σε πήρε το ντουμάνι ?   :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> κουμπάρε σε πήρε το ντουμάνι ?


εντελώς

Αντε με επεισες  Σε διορίζω υπαρχηγό  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## A_gamer

> με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες


Σε αυτό σου προτείνω να ζητήσεις συμβουλές από τους φολλλλνταδόρους του Βορρά π.χ. sdikr.  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Τα μέλη του διοικητικού συμβουλίου θα διορισθούν κλασικά με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες απο εμένα, (βύσμα δεν μετράει aireticus) και θα εχουν και bonus pack.





> Αντε με επεισες  Σε διορίζω υπαρχηγό


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


μου αρέσει η σταθερότητα των απόψεων σου  :Respekt: 

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 



Off Topic


*καταπληκτικέ αρχηγέ !!! 
για τις αποδοχές μου πότε θα μιλήσουμε ? 
*

----------


## Iannis

> Σε αυτό σου προτείνω να ζητήσεις συμβουλές από τους φολλλλνταδόρους του Βορρά π.χ. sdikr.


φιρι φιρι να φας ban πας νεαρέ μου
 :Clap:  :Clap: 




> μου αρέσει η σταθερότητα των απόψεων σου 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Θα σε κάμω το τραπέζι στις 9
και 2-3 WU ετσι χαλαρα να φας και μερικές κυρίες  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Θα φτιάξω νεο "νήμα" 
Η ευριζωνικότητα στην Αφρική

για να ποσταρεις εκει τα νεα σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> φιρι φιρι να φας ban πας νεαρέ μου


Άκου με όμως που σου λέω και συμβουλέψου Θεσσαλονικιό (ακόμη και μη φολνταδόρο  :Sneer: ) για την εφαρμογή "Δημοκρατικών Διαδικασιών"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Θα σε κάμω το τραπέζι στις 9
> και 2-3 WU ετσι χαλαρα να φας και μερικές κυρίες


εδώ θα τα χαλάσουμε  :Twisted Evil: 
1)  μπορεί να είμαστε χαμουτζίδες αλλά είμαστε και φιλόξενοι 
(αυτό το λέμε από την πρώτη συνάντηση όσοι έρχονται από μακριά δεν ασχολούνται με τον λογαριασμό) 
2) δεν θέλω ξένες πρωτείνες  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> εδώ θα τα χαλάσουμε 
> 1)  μπορεί να είμαστε χαμουτζίδες αλλά είμαστε και φιλόξενοι 
> (αυτό το λέμε από την πρώτη συνάντηση όσοι έρχονται από μακριά δεν ασχολούνται με τον λογαριασμό) 
> 2) δεν θέλω ξένες πρωτείνες


1- Μπρε συ παλικαρι Εχουμενε και ενα κουτελο στη κοινωνια

2- Εγω θα στις δωσω και τρεχα να γυρεύεις τα ρεστα απο το Stanford για το πως θα στις σβήσουν

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## caramela

> 1- Μπρε συ παλικαρι Εχουμενε και ενα κουτελο στη κοινωνια
> 
> 2- Εγω θα στις δωσω και τρεχα να γυρεύεις τα ρεστα απο το Stanford για το πως θα στις σβήσουν


τωρα που πηρε φορα θα κανει ομαδικη καταγγλια - εξώδικο!!! :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Καλά, αυτό πρέπει να'ναι το νήμα με τα περισσότερα smilies  :Crazy:

----------


## gkats2002

Κανονικά  :Smile:   και ζαβωμένα   :Crazy:   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iannis

> Καλά, αυτό πρέπει να'ναι το νήμα με τα περισσότερα smilies




Θα σου σβησω το ποστ και θα φας και ban

Τι νόμισες ε?????

trolling every ware

εκαμα τε μου το "νημα"  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: ,  μπαχαλο


Ωραιο το νεο αλλα δεν λεει για την Αφρική 

 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλά, αυτό πρέπει να'ναι το νήμα με τα περισσότερα smilies


Αφού έχουμε το Μάρκο...  :Crazy:  και τη γιαγιά Αριάδνη!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

:What..?:  Θερίζουν τα ναρκωτικά στους μεσήλικες...

----------


## caramela

> Θερίζουν τα ναρκωτικά στους μεσήλικες...


 :ROFL:  φουντοδεντριες.... :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Αφού έχουμε το Μάρκο...  και τη γιαγιά Αριάδνη!


Γιαγιά για σένα ρε  :Whip:  που'σαι ανήλικο  :Whip: 

Για τους κανονικούς/ολόκληρους ανθρώπους συνεχίζω να είμαι η Θ Ε Ι Α  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## A_gamer

> Γιαγιά για σένα ρε  που'σαι ανήλικο 
> 
> Για τους κανονικούς/ολόκληρους ανθρώπους συνεχίζω να είμαι η Θ Ε Ι Α


Μα σε προβίβασα. Δε χάρηκες;  :What..?: 

Να δω και  τι λένε οι άλλοι για αυτόν τον νέο τίτλο.  :Thumbs up: 

ΥΓ.: Όσο για κανονικοί...  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:  και ολόκληροι...  :OneEye:   :OneEye:   :OneEye:   :Nurse: 

 :Whistle:

----------


## aria

Ναι, ναι, για να δούμε τι λένε κι οι άλλοι...  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Ork:  :Boxing:  :Tease:  :Dwarf:  :Medic:  :Nurse:  :Shifty:

----------


## Iannis

an foldarate  oso milate kala 8a htan oeo  :Smile: 

Ωχ με επανέφεραν στη ταξη

Εαν φολνταρατε οσο μιλατε καλα θα ηταν.

Ο ξανθός γραμματεύς (Οχι ο Ιωαννηδης αυτος εγινε και υπουργος) παταει υποβολη χωρίς πριν να αλλάξει την γλώσσα.

Δεν φταιω εγω Η Αφρικανικη ευρυζωνικότητα φταίει

........Auto merged post: Iannis added 13 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........




> 


Στη Cyber Patrol δεν εχει infractions εχει βουρδουλιές

Αυτομαστιγώθηκα παντως   :Medic:  :Medic:

----------


## erateinos

> τωρα που πηρε φορα θα κανει ομαδικη καταγγλια - εξώδικο!!!


καλά κορόιδευε εσύ  :Razz: 

ζηλεύεις που έχω fun club   :Yahooooo:  
απέκτησα αναγνωρισιμότητα, υπογράφω αυτόγραφα, δέχομαι δώρα από αγνώστους καθημερινά
πρωτοσέλιδο και συνέντευξη στο περιοδικό ''αιρετικός του μήνα'' 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> καλά κορόιδευε εσύ 
> 
> ζηλεύεις που έχω fun club   
> απέκτησα αναγνωρισιμότητα, υπογράφω αυτόγραφα, δέχομαι δώρα από αγνώστους καθημερινά
> πρωτοσέλιδο και συνέντευξη στο περιοδικό ''αιρετικός του μήνα''



 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Πολυχρονεμένε μου  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Πώς γίνομαι συνδρομήτρια στο περιοδικό;;;  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## erateinos

> Πολυχρονεμένε μου 
> 
> Πώς γίνομαι συνδρομήτρια στο περιοδικό;;;


γλυκιά μου aria, πρώτη διπλώστρα της ομάδας (σλουπς σλουπς)
 μόνο που το ζήτησες , θα σου έρχεται δωρεάν για τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## aria

> γλυκιά μου aria, πρώτη διπλώστρα της ομάδας (σλουπς σλουπς)
>  μόνο που το ζήτησες , θα σου έρχεται δωρεάν για τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια


 :Cool: 

Το'ξερα ότι είσαι ένας eratapeinos μεγαλόψυχος άνθρωπος!  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Για τους κανονικούς/ολόκληρους ανθρώπους συνεχίζω να είμαι η Θ Ε Ι Α


σωστα!
Για μενα, παραδειγμα, εισαι μια χαρα πιπινάκι    :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> σωστα!
> Για μενα, παραδειγμα, εισαι μια χαρα πιπινάκι


Στη σειρά σου κύριε  :Whip:   Χαρτάκι πήρες ή να σου δώσω;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Στη σειρά σου κύριε   Χαρτάκι πήρες ή να σου δώσω;;;


γιατι πηρες το μαστιγιο...?  :What..?: 
ουτε ενα ιπποτικο κοπλιμεντο δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατευθειαν το μαστιγιο??? (εκτος αν το εβαλες γιατι υπονοεις αυτο που σκεφτεται το διεστραμμενο μυαλο μου... :Shifty:  :Twisted Evil: ) :Razz: 

Δεν φανταζομαι να υπαρχει και σμαιλι με χειροπεδες... :Redface:  :Innocent:

----------


## erateinos

> Το'ξερα ότι είσαι ένας eratapeinos μεγαλόψυχος άνθρωπος!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



> γιατι πηρες το μαστιγιο...? (εκτος αν το εβαλες γιατι υπονοεις αυτο που σκεφτεται το διεστραμμενο μυαλο μου...)


περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> γιατι πηρες το μαστιγιο...? 
> ουτε ενα ιπποτικο κοπλιμεντο δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατευθειαν το μαστιγιο??? (εκτος αν το εβαλες γιατι υπονοεις αυτο που σκεφτεται το διεστραμμενο μυαλο μου...)
> 
> Δεν φανταζομαι να υπαρχει και σμαιλι με χειροπεδες...


Α πα πα ο Γκουζγκούνης στο φόρουμ...

Δεν είναι χειροπέδες, είναι ο μίτος της Αριάδνης  :Innocent:  για να βρεις το δρόμο να ξεφύγεις από την ακολασία  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

> για να βρεις το δρόμο να ξεφύγεις από την ακολασία


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...89&postcount=3  :Whistle:

----------


## aria

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...89&postcount=3


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  απίστευτο!  :ROFL:

----------


## wi fi thief

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...89&postcount=3


φοβερη ιδεα, αν και ειμαι πιο πολυ των νοσοκομειων (ασπρη στολη και ακουστικα...) :Twisted Evil: 

Σου αξιζει το χειροκροτημα (αλλα οχι ο,τι κι ο,τι) :

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1120

 :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> φοβερη ιδεα, αν και ειμαι πιο πολυ των νοσοκομειων (ασπρη στολη και ακουστικα...)


 :Nurse:  νοσοκόμα με ύψος 1.55 βάρος 120 κιλά 
ή μια νοσοκόμα κάπως έτσι  ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Σου αξιζει το χειροκροτημα (αλλα οχι ο,τι κι ο,τι) :
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1120


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: erateinos added 26 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........




> 


Ανδρέα χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου  :Yahooooo: 
να είσαι γερός,  :One thumb up: 
δυνατός ,  :One thumb up: 
ευτυχισμένος  :Biggrin: 
και με πολλά smilies   :Crazy: 
 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## caramela

> φιρι φιρι να φας ban πας νεαρέ μου
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα σε κάμω το τραπέζι στις 9
> και 2-3 WU ετσι χαλαρα να φας και μερικές κυρίες 
> 
> Θα φτιάξω νεο "νήμα" 
> ...


ΑΔΕΛΦΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ.... ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΑΦΡΙΚΗ :ROFL:  ανταλλαγη προιοντων!!! :Whistle: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/xOJD94y1k0o&rel=1

----------


## erateinos

> ΑΔΕΛΦΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ.... ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΑΦΡΙΚΗ ανταλλαγη προιοντων!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/xOJD94y1k0o&rel=1


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## BlindG

> Ανδρέα χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου 
> να είσαι γερός, 
> δυνατός , 
> ευτυχισμένος 
> και με πολλά smilies



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύύύύ  :Very Happy:  Να σαι καλάάάάάά  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Θα φροντίσω για το smilies  :Wink: 
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εκτός του δικού μου ελέγχου  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> φιρι φιρι να φας ban πας νεαρέ μου


Να το κερδίσω τουλάχιστον με την αξία μου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3507

----------


## Iannis

> Να το κερδίσω τουλάχιστον με την αξία μου.  
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3507


 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## erateinos

> 


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στην υδροψύξη που θα είχες  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 




> *θα χαρούμε να σας έχουμε μαζί μας, στην επόμενη αποστολή* 
> 
> με εκτίμηση, 
> NASA

----------


## aria

Φοβερός αγώνας στις θέσεις 11 και 12!!! 

Ο συντοπίτης τόλμησε να περάσει τον Κακογέρακα!  :Superman: 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=36673

----------


## erateinos

> Φοβερός αγώνας στις θέσεις 11 και 12!!!


 :Ban:   :Twisted Evil:   :On topic please: 

τεχνολογικά και απόδοση ομάδας να τα γράφετε στα αντίστοιχα θέματα  :Painter: 

είσαι παλιά και σε κυνηγάω    :Dwarf: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> τεχνολογικά και απόδοση ομάδας να τα γράφετε στα αντίστοιχα θέματα 
> 
> είσαι παλιά και σε κυνηγάω



Βρε άι χάσου μυρμηγκάκι  :Twisted Evil: 

Οκ, να το θέσω αλλιώς  :Thinking: :  


Εύγε, τιμημένε συντοπίτη  :Respekt:   Κατάφερες να κατατροπώσεις την Άρχουσα Τάξη έστω και στο φόλδινγ, πριν τον Τυφλό!  :Twisted Evil: 

Αρπάζουμε ποπ-κορν, αναψυκτικά, τσιγάρα και καθόμαστε να παρακολουθήσουμε την εξέλιξη  :Superman: 


Τώρα είναι καλύτερο το ποστ για τη χαλλλαρή κυρ-λαγέ;  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Βρε άι χάσου μυρμηγκάκι 
> 
> Οκ, να το θέσω αλλιώς :  
> 
> 
> Εύγε, τιμημένε συντοπίτη   Κατάφερες να κατατροπώσεις την Άρχουσα Τάξη έστω και στο φόλδινγ, πριν τον Τυφλό! 
> 
> Αρπάζουμε ποπ-κορν, αναψυκτικά, τσιγάρα και καθόμαστε να παρακολουθήσουμε την εξέλιξη 
> 
> ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt: 

ΝΑΙ !!!!  :Thumbs up: 

τώρα είναι σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου  :One thumb up: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Η κερκίδα σεμνά και ταπεινά γιατι θα αναγκαστώ την  εκκενώσω  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Η κερκίδα σεμνά και ταπεινά γιατι θα αναγκαστώ την  εκκενώσω


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

 :Innocent:  Εντάξει λοιπόν, για 2 λεπτά  :Lips Sealed: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

του αλλαξατε τα φωτα στις φατσούλες

ασε που μερικές ειναι μπλιαχχχχχχχ βλεπε αυτη :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> του αλλαξατε τα φωτα στις φατσούλες
> 
> ασε που μερικές ειναι μπλιαχχχχχχχ βλεπε αυτη


ε κουμπάρε  :Biggrin: 

ξέχασες την φάτσα μου από την τελευταία μας συνάντηση ? 
η φωτογραφία μου είναι αυτή σε smiles   :Crazy: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> του αλλαξατε τα φωτα στις φατσούλες
> 
> ασε που μερικές ειναι μπλιαχχχχχχχ βλεπε αυτη


Ποια εννοείς;  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy: 

ΥΓ.: 




> του αλλαξατε τα φωτα στις φατσούλες
> 
> ασε που μερικές ειναι μπλιαχχχχχχχ βλεπε αυτη


Έκανες edit; Δεν παίζω!  :Mad:  Είχα δίκιο πάντως, δεν μπορείς να πεις...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> η φωτογραφία μου είναι αυτή σε smiles



Έκοψες την κοτσίδα;;;;;;;  :Shocked:   :Stunned: 

 :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> ε κουμπάρε 
> 
> ξέχασες την φάτσα μου από την τελευταία μας συνάντηση ? 
> η φωτογραφία μου είναι αυτή σε smiles


Και το πρώτο είναι η φωτογραφία του harris όταν χαμογελάει πλατιά, κοιτάξτε την ομοιότητα των δοντιών!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Και το πρώτο είναι η φωτογραφία του harris όταν χαμογελάει πλατιά, κοιτάξτε την ομοιότητα των δοντιών!


Και αυτό  :Death:  είναι που θα σε κυνηγάει όταν συναντηθούμε από κοντά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

> Έκοψες την κοτσίδα;;;;;;;


όχι  :No no:  την έχω ακόμα  :Thumbs up: 




> Και το πρώτο είναι η φωτογραφία του harris όταν χαμογελάει πλατιά, κοιτάξτε την ομοιότητα των δοντιών!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
βλέπω να σε κυνηγάνε 2 άτομα τώρα  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> ε κουμπάρε 
> 
> ξέχασες την φάτσα μου από την τελευταία μας συνάντηση ? 
> η φωτογραφία μου είναι αυτή σε smiles


το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται και μαλιστα να μη πω χειροτερεύει!!
*http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...57&postcount=6

*cooliannis  :Cool: cooliannis.... "36673 Cyber Patrol team"

----------


## aria

> [/B]iannis iannis....


κουλιανης κουλιανης..... ωχ τώρα θα το πάρει πάνω του ότι έχει συγγένεια με την Κουλιανού και θ' αρχίσει πάλι τα "Γιάννης ο όμορφος" και τέτοια...  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## caramela

> κουλιανης κουλιανης..... ωχ τώρα θα το πάρει πάνω του ότι έχει συγγένεια με την Κουλιανού και θ' αρχίσει πάλι τα "Γιάννης ο όμορφος" και τέτοια...


 
"36673 Cyber Patrol team"

----------


## aria

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:  :Worthy:   :ROFL:

----------


## caramela

> 


τα κοριτσια ειναι ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΑ... της MONICA... θα τον περιμενουν στο αεροδρομιο!! :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> τα κοριτσια ειναι ΕΥΓΕΝΙΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΑ... της MONICA... θα τον περιμενουν στο αεροδρομιο!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

θα πάω να πάρω τον δάσκαλο από το αεροδρόμιο  :One thumb up: 

θα πάω με το πούλμαν, για να πάρουμε και τα κορίτσια  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> "36673 Cyber Patrol team"


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Respekt: 
Αυτές είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 


*Spoiler:*




			welcome είναι όχι well come ο άνθρωπος  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## caramela

> Αυτές είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			welcome είναι όχι well come ο άνθρωπος


τωρα καλυτερα.... :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

εγώ νόμιζα ότι έγραφες well done για τις κοπέλες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caramela

> εγώ νόμιζα ότι έγραφες well done για τις κοπέλες


 :Respekt: επρεπε να το πεις νωριτερα!!! :Respekt:

----------


## caramela

> εγώ νόμιζα ότι έγραφες well done για τις κοπέλες


 :Crazy: crazyereticus... οταν αποφασισεις να συναινέσεις για την επομενη συναντηση να γινει Βορεια... τοτε και εσενα θα ΣΕ εχουμε εκπληξη welcome !!!

----------


## erateinos

> crazyereticus... οταν αποφασισεις να συναινέσεις για την επομενη συναντηση να γινει Βορεια... τοτε και εσενα θα ΣΕ εχουμε εκπληξη welcome !!!


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt: 

 :Crazy: 

τι Με λες? έχει πτήση στης 23:00 σήμερα για Θεσσαλονίκη?   :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## rdaniel

> τι Με λες? έχει πτήση στης 23:00 σήμερα για Θεσσαλονίκη?


Δεδομένης της υποδοχής, νομίζω Σε αρκεί και υπέρπτηση: φτάνεις από πάνω και πηδάς με αλεξίπτωτο... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> Δεδομένης της υποδοχής, νομίζω Σε αρκεί και υπέρπτηση: φτάνεις από πάνω και πηδάς με αλεξίπτωτο...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

πηδάω και με αλεξίπτωτο και χωρίς αλεξίπτωτο  :Yahooooo: 


*Spoiler:*




			από το αεροπλάνο  :Razz:   μην πάει πουθενά αλλού το μυαλό σας  :Crazy: 




 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## rdaniel

> πηδάω και με αλεξίπτωτο και χωρίς αλεξίπτωτο 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			από το αεροπλάνο   μην πάει πουθενά αλλού το μυαλό σας


Ναι, σωστά ... έχει *ΑΕΡΟΣΑΚΟΥΣ* από κάτω ...  :Whistle: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

> Ναι, σωστά ... έχει *ΑΕΡΟΣΑΚΟΥΣ* από κάτω ...


Και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

> θα πάω να πάρω τον δάσκαλο από το αεροδρόμιο 
> 
> θα πάω με το πούλμαν, για να πάρουμε και τα κορίτσια





> τα κοριτσια ειναι ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΑ... της MONICA... θα τον περιμενουν στο αεροδρομιο!!



Καλη η πρωταση και αποδεκτή ασφαλώς

Παντα τετοια παιδες   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Aireticus σε περιμένω αλλα Σάββατο  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

ps.
1- κοιτα ρε με βγάλανε και κουλογιάννη ??? παλυ καλα που δεν με ειπατε και καλπογιάννη  :Smile: 

2- Aireticus is out of top 20 lol Ξεπερασες και τον gamer στο μπλα μπλα και άφησες τις πρωτεϊνες στη παντα ????

----------


## flamelab

Σορρυ ας ρωτήσω κάτι on topic , ο SMP client μου βγάζει αυτά


Τι πρεπει να κάνω ; 
Πριν είχα τον GUI client με έτοιμη δουλειά πριν τελειωμένη . Λετε να φταίει αυτό ;

----------


## flamelab

Το'φτιαξα , πείραξα το client.cfg  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: flamelab added 1 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........

Τι κάνουμε για να μαθαίνουμε ποτε τελειώνει το WU μας ???

----------


## rdaniel

> Τι κάνουμε για να μαθαίνουμε ποτε τελειώνει το WU μας ???


... τσεκάρουμε τι μας λέει το FahMon (στο περίπου, πάντα!)  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

Καινούριο πρόβλημα ( τι τα'θελα βραδιάτικα ...)

Μου λεει μονίμως ότι ο FahCore είναι corrupted , κατεβάζει καινούριο αλλά έχει και αυτός πρόβλημα . Και αυτό συνεχίζεται μονίμως .

----------


## rdaniel

> Καινούριο πρόβλημα ( τι τα'θελα βραδιάτικα ...)
> 
> Μου λεει μονίμως ότι ο FahCore είναι corrupted , κατεβάζει καινούριο αλλά έχει και αυτός πρόβλημα . Και αυτό συνεχίζεται μονίμως .


Λοιπόν, σβήσε το fahcore, σβήσε το φάκελο work, σβήσε το unitinfo και το queue.dat, κ'ανε μια επανεκίνηση και άστο να κατεβάσει πάλι ό,τι χρειάζεται. Αν δεν πάιξει, μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα αστάθειας του συστήματός σου (έχεις κάνει o/c ; )

----------


## flamelab

> Λοιπόν, σβήσε το fahcore, σβήσε το φάκελο work, σβήσε το unitinfo και το queue.dat, κ'ανε μια επανεκίνηση και άστο να κατεβάσει πάλι ό,τι χρειάζεται. Αν δεν πάιξει, μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα αστάθειας του συστήματός σου (έχεις κάνει o/c ; )


Γιοκ , τιποτις . Βγαζει Core Status 63(99) και μετά από λίγο Error starting Folding@Home Core.
Και δεν εχω κάνει o/c είναι λαπτοπ .

----------


## aria

flamelab+rdaniel δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κινέζικα σ' αυτό το νήμα, τα παράπονά σας αλλού παρακαλώ  :Crazy: 

 :Whip:  :Hammered:

----------


## flamelab

> flamelab+rdaniel δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κινέζικα σ' αυτό το νήμα, τα παράπονά σας αλλού παρακαλώ


aria βαλε Μπιγιονσούλα να ακούσεις , κάνει καλό  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 






 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## aria

:Shocked:

----------


## rdaniel

> flamelab+rdaniel δεν καταλαβαίνουμε κινέζικα σ' αυτό το νήμα, τα παράπονά σας αλλού παρακαλώ


... έχουμε πάει το OFF-Topic σε άλλη διάσταση: κάνουμε off-topic στο off-topic! :Wink:  :Wink:  

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> ... έχουμε πάει το OFF-Topic σε άλλη διάσταση: κάνουμε off-topic στο off-topic!


Off στο Off μας κάνει ON όμως και εμείς ό,τι είναι ΟΝ του κάνουμε καταγγελία  :ROFL:  :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> ... έχουμε πάει το OFF-Topic σε άλλη διάσταση: κάνουμε off-topic στο off-topic!


Εμ είναι ταλέντο αυτό , δεν το έχουν όλοι  :Biggrin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: flamelab added 0 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........




> Off στο Off μας κάνει ON όμως και εμείς ό,τι είναι ΟΝ του κάνουμε καταγγελία


Αria σήμερα δίνεις ρεσιτάλ  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 

Με έβρισε το βι μπουλετίνι , δεν δέχτηκε όλα μου τα σμάιλις  :Whip:

----------


## rdaniel

> Off στο Off μας κάνει ON όμως και εμείς ό,τι είναι ΟΝ του κάνουμε καταγγελία


... για μένα υπάρχει μόνο απατεΟΝ ... όπως έχω αποφανθεί εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου ...  :Wink: 

... απOFFάσισα να μείνω αποσυντΟΝισμένος ...  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Off στο Off μας κάνει ON όμως και εμείς ό,τι είναι ΟΝ του κάνουμε καταγγελία


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

έλα,  μαζέψου  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



> ... για μένα υπάρχει μόνο απατεΟΝ ... όπως έχω αποφανθεί εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου ... 
> 
> ... απOFFάσισα να μείνω αποσυντΟΝισμένος ...


ξέχασες ότι έχεις σαμπαγιΟΝ ?  :Crazy: 

εχτές έτρωγα ένα πολύ ωραίο ζαμπΟΝ   :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Μάρκο νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να σβήσεις το ΟΝειρευτής από την υπογραφή γιατί καρφώνεσαι...  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Μάρκο νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να σβήσεις το ΟΝειρευτής από την υπογραφή γιατί καρφώνεσαι...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Thinking:  να το κάνω αιθεροβάμων ?  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Ο πΟΝος  :Sorry: μας είναι στο παρΟΝ  :Thinking: και δεν γίνεται να να στείλουμε τον ΟΦιν  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ( τΟΝ ποδοσφαιρικΟΝ ) στην aria  :Whip:  :Whip:  να κάνει folding  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: με φόβΟΝ  :Crazy:  :Spider:  :Bat:  :Bat:  :Bat:  :Bat:  :Bat:  :Bat: 

Υ.Γ. Βγηκαν μεγάλες οι νυχτερίδες   :Shocked:

----------


## erateinos

τι είσαστε εσείς  :Crazy: 

θα βάλω forthnet να δω τι θα λέτε μετά  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Mark for-the-net! Mark for-the-net!!  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> τι είσαστε εσείς 
> 
> θα βάλω forthnet να δω τι θα λέτε μετά


Βαλε Forthnet , κάνει καλό  :Biggrin: 







O Γούγλης , στην αναζήτηση Forthnet μου έβγαλε και κάτι ενδιαφέρον  :Smile: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## erateinos

> Mark for-the-net! Mark for-the-net!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

καλά, καλά δεν αλλάζω  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

flamelab, αν δεν ξαναγίνεις ορατός χρήστης, δεν βάλεις στην υπογραφή σου την πρόοδό σου στο φόλδινγ και δεν σταματήσεις να παίρνεις τα ληγμένα που κέρδισες με το που έγινες expert member, απαγορεύεται να ποστάρεις  :Whip: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152967

Αυτό το νέο ινκα όλο φαεινές ιδέες είναι.... Μας ρώτησε τι θα γίνουν οι πρωτεΐνες μας αν κατεβάσουμε το γενικό;;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## flamelab

> flamelab, αν δεν ξαναγίνεις ορατός χρήστης


Γίνεται , μη βαράς  :Whip:  :Razz: 




> δεν βάλεις στην υπογραφή σου την πρόοδό σου στο φόλδινγ


Εχω πιο σημαντικά  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ( μη βαράς  :Vava:   :Whip:  ) πραγματα εκεί , αλλά θα προσπαθήσω  :Biggrin: 




> και δεν σταματήσεις να παίρνεις τα ληγμένα που κέρδισες με το που έγινες expert member, απαγορεύεται να ποστάρεις


Α, ανήκω σε πιο τρελό κλαμπ τωρα , πρεπει να προσαρμοστώ  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 
 :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: flamelab added 1 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152967
> 
> Αυτό το νέο ινκα όλο φαεινές ιδέες είναι.... Μας ρώτησε τι θα γίνουν οι πρωτεΐνες μας αν κατεβάσουμε το γενικό;;


Ω χριστός και Παναγία , θα καεί το λαπτοπ μου με τέτοια που ακούω  :Whip:

----------


## aria

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Ω χριστός και Παναγία , θα καεί το λαπτοπ μου με τέτοια που ακούω


Όταν έπρεπε να διαμαρτυρηθούμε (--> εκλογές) ποιήσαμε την νήσσαν, τώρα μας πήρε ο πόνος για διαμαρτυρίες...  :Rant:

----------


## flamelab

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			Και εμείς ποιήσαμε την λύσσαν  :Whip:  :Whip: 
Ολα πανε στο τρις χειρότερο  :Wall:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			πολλοί *διαμαρτυρόμενοι*, μουσουλμάνοι και βουδιστές έχουν πλακώσει τώρα τελευταία   :Innocent: 




γκουχ γκουχ τσιγαρόβηχας  :Smoker:   :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## rdaniel

> ξέχασες ότι έχεις σαμπαγιΟΝ ? 
> 
> εχτές έτρωγα ένα πολύ ωραίο ζαμπΟΝ


καλιέεεεε!!! ... Windows έχω εγώ, άλλος έχει sabayon!!!! :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

1) ναι στην πρωτοβουλια του ΙΝΚΑ  :Clap: 

2) ΚΑΤΩ τα χερια απο το sabayon ΑΜD64...

3) καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> 1) ναι στην πρωτοβουλια του ΙΝΚΑ 
> 
> 2) ΚΑΤΩ τα χερια απο το sabayon ΑΜD64...
> 
> 3) καλημερες



_Δεν_ είναι το ΙΝΚΑ  :Wink: 

Καλημέρααα 4 + σήμερα...  :Mr. Green:

----------


## erateinos

> καλημερες





> Καλημέρααα 4 + σήμερα...


καλημέρα  :Smile: 

καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε  :One thumb up: 

ούτε στον στρατό να ήσουνα aria  :Razz:  

μετράς τις μέρες  :ROFL:

----------


## wi fi thief

4 και σημερα για ΤΙ?  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> 4 και σημερα για ΤΙ?


για την 2η Συνάντηση των Απανταχού Διπλωτών   :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Για του Διπλωτή του Οσιομάρτυρος...




edit: Ελα ρε Μάρκο, πρέπει να πατάς το έντερ τόσο γρήγορα ? ( :Razz: )

----------


## caramela

> 4 και σημερα για ΤΙ?


  :Drunk:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:  :Drunk: Η μεγαλη συναντηση!!! :Razz:

----------


## aria

> καλημέρα 
> 
> καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε 
> 
> ούτε στον στρατό να ήσουνα aria  
> 
> μετράς τις μέρες



Ένα ταξιδάκι είναι πάντα ευχάριστο και λόγος για αντίστροφη μέτρηση  :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*





Άλλωστε κάπου έχω ξαναπεί ότι ένα είδος στρατού ζω: πρωινό εγερτήριο, σκοπιές τη νύχτα στις αρρώστιες, καψόνια με τα ξαφνικά ξυπνήματα-κλάματα, αγγαρείες βλέπε ξεσκ :Lips Sealed: , ασκήσεις βλέπε αλογάκι-τρενάκι-τρέξιμο, μαγερειό, κλείσιμο...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




Ξύπνησα με το "Χαμόγελο..." ερατεινούλη  :Wink:   :Respekt:

----------


## aria

Βασικά η συνάντηση είναι 5 και σήμερα, εγώ όμως καταφθάνω την Παρασκευή, σας απειλώ!!  :Crazy: 

Ωχ, δηλαδή ΤΡΕΙΣ και σήμερα!  :Superman:

----------


## vagskarm

> Βασικά η συνάντηση είναι 5 και σήμερα, εγώ όμως καταφθάνω την Παρασκευή, σας απειλώ!!


Α, γιαυτό έχει λάβει έκτακτα μέτρα η τροχαία για το άλλο ΣΚ ? Ελεγα κι εγώ, τι θα γίνει, τι θα γίνει, έκτακτη καρα-μαζική έξοδος από όλο το νομό Αττικής.....  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## caramela

Απόδοση ομάδας folding@home (36673)

 :Razz: OVERCLOKIA................ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ !!! :Superman: 

 :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## erateinos

> Για του Διπλωτή του Οσιομάρτυρος...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> edit: Ελα ρε Μάρκο, πρέπει να πατάς το έντερ τόσο γρήγορα ? ()


καλα  :Sorry:  θα προσπαθήσω να καθυστερώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> Ξύπνησα με το "Χαμόγελο..." ερατεινούλη


 :Smile: 





> Απόδοση ομάδας folding@home (36673)
> 
> OVERCLOKIA................ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ !!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

Τα της συναντησης (μεχρι να καταλαβετε την σημασια της αποκεντρωσης  :Razz: ) ΔΕΝ τα παρακολουθω.
Εχω καταφερει (στην αρχη λογω στοιχηματος και στη συνεχεια εκ πεποιθησεως)  απο το καλοκαιρι του '04 (βλεπε ολυμπιαδα) και εκτοτε να μην εχω πατησει το ποδι μου στο "κεντρο" της αθηνας (παρα μονο δυο φορες στο ελ. βενιζελος)
Αν αποφασισετε ποτε συναντηση πανω απο το σχηματαρι ή κατω απο τον ισθμο, το συζηταμε...
Οπως και να εχει, καλα να περασετε  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Τα της συναντησης (μεχρι να καταλαβετε την σημασια της αποκεντρωσης ) ΔΕΝ τα παρακολουθω.
> Εχω καταφερει (στην αρχη λογω στοιχηματος και στη συνεχεια εκ πεποιθησεως)  απο το καλοκαιρι του '04 (βλεπε ολυμπιαδα) και εκτοτε να μην εχω πατησει το ποδι μου στο "κεντρο" της αθηνας (παρα μονο δυο φορες στο ελ. βενιζελος)
> Αν αποφασισετε ποτε συναντηση πανω απο το σχηματαρι ή κατω απο τον ισθμο, το συζηταμε...
> Οπως και να εχει, καλα να περασετε


Η σημασία της αποκέντρωσης - για μένα - είναι να έχεις την _πολυτέλεια_ να πηγαίνεις Αθήνα ή Θεσσαλονίκη 1-2 φορές το χρόνο όχι για δουλειά ή υποχρέωση, αλλά για να συναντηθείς με το καταπληκτικό παρεάκι που έχουμε φτιάξει εδώ  :Wink: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Η σημασία της αποκέντρωσης - για μένα - είναι να έχεις την _πολυτέλεια_ να πηγαίνεις Αθήνα ή Θεσσαλονίκη 1-2 φορές το χρόνο όχι για δουλειά ή υποχρέωση, αλλά για να συναντηθείς με το καταπληκτικό παρεάκι που έχουμε φτιάξει εδώ


για το παρεακι, εγκρινω και επαυξανω : καταπληκτικο... :Worthy: 

για το "πολυτελεια" οσον αφορα το τσιπουρακι στην καλλιθεα αμφιβαλλω. :Embarassed: 
Μονο αν χαρακτηρισει κανεις το κοκκινο κρασι στα ορεινα της πινδου ή το τσιπουρακι στην παραλια της θασου "πηγα στον παραδεισο και ξαναηρθα" μπορω να δεχτω τον ορο "πολυτελεια" για την καλλιθεα και τα τσιπουραδικα της... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

Μα στο Π. Φάληρο θα πάμε  :What..?:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Μα στο Π. Φάληρο θα πάμε


ααα τοσο καλα???  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil: 

ε τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα...  :Twisted Evil: 

(αν και εγω θα προτεινα κυψελη ή κατω πατησια, ετσι για να εχει και λιγο adventure...)  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> ααα τοσο καλα??? 
> 
> ε τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα...


Μερικά χιλιόμετρα πιο κάτω έχει θάλασσα, αμέ  :Razz: 

Αν είσαι τυχερός, μπορεί να παίζει λίγο κύμα στο video-wall

----------


## tolism30

@ wifi: Δέν χρειάζεται κάν να μπείς στο Κέντρο. Απλά φτάνεις μέχρι το τέρμα της εθνικής και μετά απέχεις 5 λεπτά με το αυτοκίνητο. Άντε μάζεψε τα πράγματα σου και ξεκίνα.

----------


## aria

Ε δεν χρειάζεται να'ρθει κανείς με το ζόρι παιδιά...

Άντε, το παρατραβήξαμε, πάμε πάλι  :On topic please:  στα οφφ τόπικ μας  :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## wi fi thief

δεν μπορω παιδια, ειλικρινα (οχι λογω αθηνας, μην τσιμπατε)
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα περασετε καλα και ακομα πιο σιγουρος οτι ο κλεφτης (η αφεντια μου ντε) θα αναφερθει τοσες φορες στη συναντηση (σειρουλα erateine και κοντοχωριανε τολη το αφηνω πανω σας αυτο) που θα ειναι σαν να ειμαι εκει.  :Smile: 

εννοειται οτι ΑΠΑΙΤΩ καποιος απο την παρεα να εχει laptop και να ειναι online για να υπαρχει και (εστω virtual) επαφη.  :Whistle: 


@ αρια : το εφερα απο εδω το εφερα απο εκει, παλι σε στεναχωρησα  :Sorry: 
Σορυ... :Sad:

----------


## flamelab

> Ε δεν χρειάζεται να'ρθει κανείς με το ζόρι παιδιά...
> 
> Άντε, το παρατραβήξαμε, πάμε πάλι  στα οφφ τόπικ μας


Μην πετάς κάτι τέτοια , θα μπερδευτώ στο ethernet :Laughing:  και πάλι  :Wall:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Ε δεν χρειάζεται να'ρθει κανείς με το ζόρι παιδιά...
> 
> Άντε, το παρατραβήξαμε, πάμε πάλι στα οφφ τόπικ μας



Βρε εσυ ξεπερασες τον gamer
κοιτα να κοκκινισης (οχι απο το κακο σου  :Razz: ) και ασε το μπλα μπλα

----------


## erateinos

> Βρε εσυ ξεπερασες τον gamer
> κοιτα να κοκκινισης (οχι απο το κακο σου ) και ασε το μπλα μπλα


βάλε λίγο τάξη δάσκαλε  :Twisted Evil:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Βρε εσυ ξεπερασες τον gamer
> κοιτα να κοκκινισης (οχι απο το κακο σου ) και ασε το μπλα μπλα





> βάλε λίγο τάξη δάσκαλε


Ειδες που στο ειπα!!!

Σταματησε το μπιρι μπιρι και αμεσως κοκκίνισε  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Η σειρα σου Aireticus   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Η σειρα σου Aireticus


τι λεει το κυριους , ντεν καταλαβενει  :Crazy: 

εντω ειναι χαλαρη κουβεντουλα, ντεν ειναι αποντοση ομαντας   :Offtopic: 

ντεν ξερει το κυριους διαβαζει ταμπελες ?  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

Χούμους φάγατε;;;  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

O κάποιος απο την κολαση που ειναι???

Ευγε παλικαρι   :Superman:  :Superman: 

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## arrow

> Χούμους φάγατε;;;


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

μάλλον γλυστιρίδα εισαγώμενη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

> O κάποιος απο την κολαση που ειναι???
> 
> Ευγε παλικαρι


Για ποιον λεει ;;; :Confused:  :Thinking:

----------


## arrow

> Για ποιον λεει ;;;


βρε μην συγχίζεις τα θρεντς... δεν εννοούμε όλοι την ίδια κόλαση...  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> Για ποιον λεει ;;;


Αφού σας το είπε καθαρά ο γιατρός: someonfromhell που έβαλε γκάζια κι έρχεται καταπάνω μου  :Superman:

----------


## flamelab

> βρε μην συγχίζεις τα θρεντς... δεν εννοούμε όλοι την ίδια κόλαση...


Sorry , παιδιά , είμαι εκνευρισμένος και ζαλισμένος όπως θα έχετε δει στο thread της συνάντησης των διπλωτών ... :Evil:

----------


## arrow

> Sorry , παιδιά , είμαι εκνευρισμένος και ζαλισμένος όπως θα έχετε δει στο thread της συνάντησης των διπλωτών ...


έμπλεξες με τα ΑΑ πειρακτήρια του φόρουμ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(βλέπε *a*ria και *a*rrow).. τι περιμένεις?... 

χαλάρωσε παιδί μου... θα πάθεις τπτ και θα νιώθουμε τύψεις...  :What..?:

----------


## flamelab

> έμπλεξες με τα ΑΑ πειρακτήρια του φόρουμ.. 
> 
> (βλέπε *a*ria και *a*rrow).. τι περιμένεις?... 
> 
> χαλάρωσε παιδί μου... θα πάθεις τπτ και θα νιώθουμε τύψεις...


Είμαι  :Yahooooo:  Οκ , μην το ψαχνεις  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
Στο φόρουμ χαλαρώνω όσο δεν φαντάζεστε ( σωστή είναι η manoulamou  :Smile:  ) .

----------


## wi fi thief

> δεν εννοούμε όλοι την ίδια κόλαση...



... :Redface:  :Embarassed:

----------


## arrow

όπως λέει και μια ψυχούλα... ήταν η ζωή μου κόλαση και την έκανες απόλαυση!  :Cool:

----------


## Iannis

> Αφού σας το είπε καθαρά ο γιατρός: someonfromhell που έβαλε γκάζια κι έρχεται καταπάνω μου



Ακρυβώς.

Γατα η Κυρία  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> κόλαση .... απόλαυση!


... :Lips Sealed:  :Shifty: 
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Iannis

*ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ 15/12ου ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ?*


http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...0&lngDtrID=252

----------


## wi fi thief

> *ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ 15/12ου ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ?*
> 
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...0&lngDtrID=252


Εγω ειμαι μεσα, 
εσυ, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ζητησες απο το νοσοκομειο Ηρακλειου να σου δανεισει καμμια γεννητριουλα για δυο-τρεις ωριτσες....  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Ευχαρίστως να κατεβάσω τον γενικό διακόπτη , αλλά μάλλον είναι μόνο συμβολικό αυτό .

----------


## aria

Άντε μην αρχίσω πάλι  :Rant: 

Άμα θέλετε να συζητήσετε για τέτοια θέματα να πάτε στο σωστό νήμα κύριε Ιάννη  :Whip: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152967

----------


## erateinos

> Άντε μην αρχίσω πάλι 
> 
> Άμα θέλετε να συζητήσετε για τέτοια θέματα να πάτε στο σωστό νήμα κύριε Ιάννη


έτσι!!! μην τους αφήνεις να παίρνουν ανάσα  :Twisted Evil:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*




			μετά από αυτά που έχω γράψει για την ΟΝ,
την χθεσινή προσφώνηση του φορουμάρη και τον σημερινό οδηγό  :Drunk: 
αισθάνομαι μια πληρότητα σαν χρήστης σε αυτή την κοινότητα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Άντε μην αρχίσω πάλι 
> 
> Άμα θέλετε να συζητήσετε για τέτοια θέματα να πάτε στο σωστό νήμα κύριε Ιάννη 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152967



Υπάρχουν και αλλα ¨νήματα   :Crazy: ¨πλην του folding????

Εγω μονο με φολνταδωρους μιλώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους από το Λονδίνο!

Τελικά, όπως είχα πει, έβαλα μία απλή κονσόλα στη 'ζούλα' στο εδώ pc  :Whistle:  Δεν βλέπω να δίνει και πολλά βέβαια (p4 - 2,8ghz), για 186 πόντους (αύριο θα δώσει τους πρώτους μάλλον) θέλει όσο μία 2608 στην smp, αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό.  :Smile: 

Ελπίζω να περάσετε καλά στη συνάντηση, ατυχία που δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω για μία ακόμα φορά (μέχρι τις 19/12 θα είμαι εδώ). Ελπίζω στην 3η και φαρμακερή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Χούμους έχω φάει, είναι μία σως με ταχίνι, εμένα μου αρέσει  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		Για το μποϋκοταζ στη ΔΕΗ, εμένα μου φαίνεται μία τρύπα στο νερό. Αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα συνεχίσουμε να τους έχουμε ανάγκη, χ :Lips Sealed:  αν κλείσουμε το ρεύμα για 15 λεπτά. Πραγματική αντίδραση θα ήταν να βάζαμε φωτοηλεκτρικά, αλλά αυτό είναι ανέκδοτο για το Ελλαδισταν..

----------


## caramela

> Υπάρχουν και αλλα ¨νήματα ¨πλην του folding????
> 
> Εγω μονο με φολνταδωρους μιλώ


γιατρε... :Clap:  η  Μονικα... folding κανει?? :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> *ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ 15/12ου ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ?*
> 
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...0&lngDtrID=252


*
ΟΧΙ!!!*

----------


## tedd

15 λέπτα χωρίς ρευμα σημαινει πάνω από 1% μιας πρωτείνης, δεν θα τ' αντέξω.  :Razz: 

Αλλα μάλλον ουτε και το 8% επιπλεον στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ θα αντέξω  :Crying: 

Θα έπρεμε τουλάχιστον ΕΜΑΣ που προσπαθουμε για το κοινό καλό να μας παρειχαν τουλάχιστον μερικές 10άδες κιλοβατόρες δωρεάν :Thinking: , ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ!!! :Mad:

----------


## Iannis

> γιατρε... η  Μονικα... folding κανει??


Ασφαλώς και κανει
Απο εκει την γνώρισα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

> Ασφαλώς και κανει
> Απο εκει την γνώρισα


 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

φανταζομαι..."γεια σου...Μονικα!!  θελεις να διπλωνουμε παρεα... :Wink: "

----------


## vagskarm

> φανταζομαι..."γεια σου...Μονικα!! θελεις να διπλωνουμε παρεα..."


 
ή

"αρε, τι σου ...διπλώνω μάνα μου"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Τις βουρδουλιές της ημέρας τις κερδιζει με το σπαθι της επάξια, η κυρία.....

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=202846

 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## caramela

> Τις βουρδουλιές της ημέρας τις κερδιζει με το σπαθι της επάξια, η κυρία.....
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=202846


απεργια κανει... :Yahooooo:  η κοπελα!!! :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  για ενα καλυτερο αυριο!!! :Rock Band: 

*ΕΡΓΑΤΗ ΠΟΛΕΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙΝΟΥΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ>>!!!!*

----------


## arrow

κι αυτοί που έχουν λάπτοπ το λειτουργούν με την μπαταρία...

----------


## flamelab

> κι αυτοί που έχουν λάπτοπ το λειτουργούν με την μπαταρία...


Aν οι λαπτοπαδες το τρεχαμε το φαχάκι με μπαταρία θα τελειωνε σε πεντε λεπτά  :Whip:   :Laughing: 
Δωσε μου ένα fuel cell και το συζητάω  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Τις βουρδουλιές της ημέρας τις κερδιζει με το σπαθι της επάξια, η κυρία.....
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=202846


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Τι να κάνω... η διάθεσή μου είναι... φλατ αυτόν τον καιρό...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Μ' έφαγε η πρωτεύουσα και η καλοπέραση ντόκτορ... ακόμα εδώ χάμου είμαι!  :Crazy:

----------


## flamelab

> Τι να κάνω... η διάθεσή μου είναι... φλατ αυτόν τον καιρό... 
> 
> Μ' έφαγε η πρωτεύουσα και η καλοπέραση ντόκτορ... ακόμα εδώ χάμου είμαι!


 :Laughing:  :Whip:  :Whip:  Kαι παράτησες το folding !! :Shocked:  Ντροπή !
Τι να πούμε και εμείς ; :Whip:  Ακόμη κάνουμε scrtiptάκια σε Linux μπας και δούμε προκοπή με καμιά νορμάλ πρωτεΐνη ! :Evil: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Kαι παράτησες το folding !! Ντροπή !
> Τι να πούμε και εμείς ; Ακόμη κάνουμε scrtiptάκια σε Linux μπας και δούμε προκοπή με καμιά νορμάλ πρωτεΐνη !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Και τι θέτε να κάνω δηλαδή;;  :Whip: 

Να τ' άφηνα ανοιχτά να τα προσέχουν τα γατιά;;;  :What..?: 

Εδώ λέμε με ένα τριαράκι μποφώρ στη θάσο ανεβοκατεβαίνουν οι τάσεις σαν ασανσέρ σε ουρανοξύστη...  :Crazy: 

Δεν μπορούσα να το ρισκάρω  :Wink:  Και άφησα μία στο 97%  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## flamelab

> Και τι θέτε να κάνω δηλαδή;; 
> 
> Να τ' άφηνα ανοιχτά να τα προσέχουν τα γατιά;;;


 :Cool:  Δεν ξέρω  :Cool:  Θα εβρισκες εσύ τρόπο , είσαι γάτα  :Thumbs up: 




> Εδώ λέμε με ένα τριαράκι μποφώρ στη θάσο ανεβοκατεβαίνουν οι τάσεις σαν ασανσέρ σε ουρανοξύστη... 
> 
> Δεν μπορούσα να το ρισκάρω


 :Shocked:  ΠαλιοΔΕΗ  :Whip:  Και θέλουν και αύξηση  :Whip:  



> Και άφησα μία στο 97%


 :Sorry:  Να μου'φτανε καμιά εκεί και θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Και τι θέτε να κάνω δηλαδή;; 
> 
> Να τ' άφηνα ανοιχτά να τα προσέχουν τα γατιά;;;


Ασφαλώς




> Δεν μπορούσα να το ρισκάρω  Και άφησα μία στο 97%



γιατι δεν μας την εστειλες με mail να την τελειωσουμε εμεις???  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

> γιατι δεν μας την εστειλες με mail να την τελειωσουμε εμεις???


το ξέχασε από την χαρά της που είχε για να μας δει  :Yahooooo: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## arrow

> Aν οι λαπτοπαδες το τρεχαμε το φαχάκι με μπαταρία θα τελειωνε σε πεντε λεπτά  
> Δωσε μου ένα fuel cell και το συζητάω


 
μόνο 5 λεπτά πάει η μπαταρία?....  :Thinking: 

εσύ πάντως θέλεις ηλεκτρογεννήτρια από μόνος σου!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aria

> το ξέχασε από την χαρά της που είχε για να μας δει


Έτσι είναι...  :Sad:  τώρα επιστροφή στις ρίζες... (μετά από έντεκα  :Stunned:  ώρες επιτέλους)

Ευτυχώς θα χιονίσει απ' ό,τι λένε οι προβλέψεις αύριο, οπότε θα χαμογελάσω και πάλι  :Mr. Green: 

Φιλάκια σε όλους από την π α γ ω μ έ ν η Θάσο  :Smile:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ευτυχώς θα χιονίσει απ' ό,τι λένε οι προβλέψεις αύριο, οπότε θα χαμογελάσω και πάλι 
> 
> Φιλάκια σε όλους από την π α γ ω μ έ ν η Θάσο



ναι!!! θα ριξει χιονακι  :Yahooooo:

----------


## flamelab

> μόνο 5 λεπτά πάει η μπαταρία?.... 
> 
> εσύ πάντως θέλεις ηλεκτρογεννήτρια από μόνος σου!


Eμ , τωρα που το fah παει (σχεδόν ) σφαίρα  :Thumbs up: 

Το γρηγορότερο step που έχει κάνει είναι μέσα σε 27 λεπτά  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 


*Spoiler:*




			Βεβαια το αστείο είναι ότι κάνει το εξής κουφό (μιας και έιναι λαπτοπ ):

πριν καν αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται η CPU αρχίζει ο ανεμιστήρας μέσα να γυρνάει σαν τρελός  :Laughing:  
Βεβαια ακόμη και μετά από τρίωρο δεν γινόταν (ευτυχώς ) καμιά πατατιά στην θερμότητα !
Και βεβαια με το που σταμάταγα για λίγο το φαχάκι και έβαζα χαμηλή ενέργεια στο λαπτοπ , ο ανεμιστήρας το βούλωνε  :Biggrin:

----------


## Iannis

> Ευτυχώς θα χιονίσει απ' ό,τι λένε οι προβλέψεις αύριο, οπότε θα χαμογελάσω και πάλι 
> 
> Φιλάκια σε όλους από την π α γ ω μ έ ν η Θάσο


Ωραία Καλός καιρός για
Overclock  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Ωραία Καλός καιρός για
> Overclock


εγω παντως ειτε τωρα ειτε πριν απο ενα μηνα ~25 c θερμοκρασια εχω στο γραφειο.

Να τον βγαλω στο μπαλκονι (αυτη τη στιγμη εξω εχει 3 βαθμους πανω απο το μηδεν) για να τον κλοκαρω καλυτερα?  :Razz:

----------


## tolism30

Από αύριο θα διπλώνω και με ένα PS3. (Να ζεσταθεί και το σπίτι λίγο)



Off Topic


		Τελικά το PS3 πάιζει avi;

----------


## gkats2002

Τελικά δεν αντέξατε, το "χτυπήσατε" το Ps3, ε???  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

@gkats2002: Καλημέρα. Ε ναι ήταν αναπόφευκτο. Χαιρετίσματα στην Ελένη

----------


## wi fi thief

κοντοχωριανε, PES (θα) παιζεις καθολου?  :Thinking:

----------


## arrow

> Από αύριο θα διπλώνω και με ένα PS3. (Να ζεσταθεί και το σπίτι λίγο)


μόλις είδες ότι κοντεύω αγόρασες PS3!... τστστστστσς   :Whip:  :Whip: 

πάντως με δυο πισάκια να τρέχουν στο καθιστικό δεν άναψα θέρμανση καθόλου... βέβαια ο καιρός εδώ είναι σχετικά καλός αλλά τα βράδυα κάνει κρύο... 

όταν θα έρθει καλοκαίρι όμως μάλλον θα πρέπει να μετακομίσουμε ομαδικώς στην Αλάσκα  αν δεν θέλουμε να τα φτύσουμε κι εμείς και τα πισιά από τη ζέστη....  :Blink:

----------


## tolism30

Folding ubber alles δεσποινίς μου. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι η θέση και το ξέρουμε καλά όλοι. Αλλά και πάλι θα με περάσεις απλά θα ανέβει λίγο ακόμα η απόδοση μου. Keep folding

Αίσχος!!!!!! Δεν θα το δεχθώ να χάσω την θέση μου στα γεννέθλια μου. (τα σταστιστικά δίνουν την προσπέραση σου στις 29-12) (Φυσικά no offence meant εντάξει)

----------


## arrow

ποια θέση?... μίλησε κανείς για θέση?...  :Wink: 

στα γεννέθλια σου εεε?... απαπαπα δεν γίνεται να σου τα χαλάσω... θα σου την χαρίσω...  :Smile: 

αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι τπτ μετά τις 29/12....  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aria

Καλησπερούδια  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Εδώ άρχισε να το στρώνει ήδη... αν συνεχίσει έτσι, αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτο με χιονάνθρωπο!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## erateinos

άντε μπας και δείτε καμία άσπρη μέρα  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 

ναι ναι  :Thumbs up:  θέλουμε να δούμε χιονάνθρωπο  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


Off Topic



όχι τον Μήτσο, μην ξεχνιόμαστε  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλησπερούδια 
> 
> Εδώ άρχισε να το στρώνει ήδη... αν συνεχίσει έτσι, αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτο με χιονάνθρωπο!!


εντελώς χιονανθρωπος παγωμένος  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> ναι ναι  θέλουμε να δούμε χιονάνθρωπο


..οριστε

----------


## EvilHawk

Ωωωωωω σε 30 λεπτά θα αποκτήσει έναν ακόμα εκατομμυριούχο η ομάδα ...  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Ωωωωωω σε 30 λεπτά θα αποκτήσει έναν ακόμα εκατομμυριούχο η ομάδα ...




Off Topic


		κέρδισες το λαχείο ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



EvilHawk  :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Ωωωωωω σε 30 λεπτά θα αποκτήσει έναν ακόμα εκατομμυριούχο η ομάδα ...


πως τι που ???

Σωστό το παλικαρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κέρδισες το λαχείο ? 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilHawk


Εσυ να τα βλέπεις 
Αντε να δω πως θα κοκκινησεις τωρα που αλλαξε η παλετα

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## erateinos

> Εσυ να τα βλέπεις 
> Αντε να δω πως θα κοκκινησεις τωρα που αλλαξε η παλετα


πάω αργά και σταθερά  :Smile: 




Off Topic



σε λίγο που θα ψάχνεις για ποιον/α διπλώνω  :Thinking: 

να δω τι θα πάθεις  :Crazy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

congrats Evil & συγχωριανέ για τα μύρια!!!  :Respekt: 

Γιατρέ έλεος, μόλις μπήκα χθες πτώμα το πρώτο πράμα ήταν ν' ανοίξω ups, pc's & consoles  :What..?:   Απόψε θα φανούν τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα  :Wink:  Καλά, καλά, θ' ανοίξω και το PS3...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

dimitris_thass  :Respekt:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Καλησπερούδια 
> 
> Εδώ άρχισε να το στρώνει ήδη...


καλησπερες  :Smile: 

εδω τιποτα ακομα  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## stef2

> Ωωωωωω σε 30 λεπτά θα αποκτήσει έναν ακόμα εκατομμυριούχο η ομάδα ...


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> congrats Evil & συγχωριανέ για τα μύρια!!! 
> 
> Γιατρέ έλεος, μόλις μπήκα χθες πτώμα το πρώτο πράμα ήταν ν' ανοίξω ups, pc's & consoles   Απόψε θα φανούν τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα  Καλά, καλά, θ' ανοίξω και το PS3...


Καλα μη βαρουτε
Ετσι το ειπα 

Για να κοκκινιζουν μερικοι μερικοι

Aireticus   .................θα σε ανακαλυψω  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

αρχισε κι εδω να χιονιζει  :Worthy: 
 :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

> αρχισε κι εδω να χιονιζει


Στειλε μου ρε συ λιγο...Εδω περα δεν προβλεπεται φετος. :Razz:

----------


## aria

> αρχισε κι εδω να χιονιζει


 :One thumb up: 

Αύριο αναμείνατε στις οθόνες για χιονάνθρωπο adslgr  :Laughing:

----------


## hemlock

> Αύριο αναμείνατε στις οθόνες για χιονάνθρωπο adslgr


Ασορτι με τον χιονανθρωπο ,βαλε και την πιτσιρικα να του κολαει το καροτο...

----------


## erateinos

> Ασορτι με τον χιονανθρωπο ,βαλε και την πιτσιρικα να του κολαει το καροτο...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

αυτό θέλω να το δω σε βίντεο  :Yahooooo:

----------


## flamelab

:Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 
Eγώ σας βλέπω μες στα χιόνια και εγώ είμαι παλι μες στα νεύρα που έβγαλα το fah τελειως ...
Είχα φτάσει στο 99 % (ναι , ναι μεσα σε δύο ημερες , τα κατάφερα .... :Thinking:  ) και ... πάτησα να σταματήσω μεσα της "διαχείρισης εργασιων" τον live messenger και για χιλιοστά πατάω το ένα από τα instances του fah !
Μόλις το πατησα .... :Wall: 

Εσβησε ΟΛΟ το WU μου !! :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Υ.Γ.  Σήμερα στο Xαλάνδρι είχε χιονόνερό όπου πήγα για δουλειές ...

----------


## wi fi thief

> Στειλε μου ρε συ λιγο...Εδω περα δεν προβλεπεται φετος.


Τι να στειλω???
Virtual χιονοθυελα? 
Παρε μια φωτο αρχειου απο κοζιακα (το χιονοδρομικο στο περτουλι) 



 :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> Τι να στειλω???
> Virtual χιονοθυελα? 
> Παρε μια φωτο αρχειου απο κοζιακα (το χιονοδρομικο στο περτουλι)


τι μας έκανες τώρα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		ωραίες ταβέρνες έχει στο Περτούλι  :One thumb up: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## telumentil

> Τελικά δεν αντέξατε, το "χτυπήσατε" το Ps3, ε???


Oι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες  :Fez:  έκαναν και μια στάση στον Πειραιά.
 :Closed topic: 

Τουλάχιστον θα βγεί και ένα καλό από την υπόθεση....  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## alexopth69

> Τι να στειλω???
> Virtual χιονοθυελα? 
> Παρε μια φωτο αρχειου απο κοζιακα (το χιονοδρομικο στο περτουλι)


Πωπω.....

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile: 



Off Topic



Snow report : 

χιονιζει απο εψες αλλα δεν το στρωνει καλα-καλα (μονο δυο τρια εκατοστα πανω στα αυτοκινητα...) :Sorry:  :Crying:

----------


## tolism30

α ρε τυχερέ κλέφτη. Στον Πειραιά έχει ήλιο αυτή την στιγμή (και αρκετό κρύο φυσικά αλλά εμείς οι βουνίσιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτά).

----------


## wi fi thief

> α ρε τυχερέ κλέφτη. Στον Πειραιά έχει ήλιο αυτή την στιγμή (και αρκετό κρύο φυσικά αλλά εμείς οι βουνίσιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτά).



στον πειραια, η θυελλα θα αρχισει απο αυριο μετα τις 7 μμ  :Twisted Evil:  (εεεεεεεε ρε ΑΕΚΑΑΑΑΑΡΡΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!)  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## caramela

και η Θεσσαλλλλλονίκη... στα άσπρα... :Clap: 

αλλα όχι για πολύ... :Sorry:  ίσα που το στρώσε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

περιμένουμε τον χιονάνθρωπο από  Θάσο!!  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

..κουφόβραση :Razz: 

ps. το καματε το thread δελτίο ΕΜΥ

----------


## aria

Έκτακτο δελτίο φωτογραφιών (ο χιονάνθρωπος λίγο αργότερα, να πιούμε κάτι ζεστό να ζεσταθούμε καλά πρώτα  :Razz: ):

----------


## stef2

> Έκτακτο δελτίο φωτογραφιών (ο χιονάνθρωπος λίγο αργότερα, να πιούμε κάτι ζεστό να ζεσταθούμε καλά πρώτα ):


ζηλεύω  :Sad: 
να δεις τι θα γίνει αν τις δει η μικρή μου
θα θέλει χιόνι και θα αρχίσει να με  :Whip:

----------


## aria

Και στα δικά σας!!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## caramela

> Και στα δικά σας!!!


 :Respekt:  μπραβο aria....!!!  :Clap:

----------


## telumentil

> Και στα δικά σας!!!


Ναι!Ναι! 

Αλλά για να χιονίσει στον Πειραιά πρέπει στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα να πέσουν 4-5 μέτρα  :Sad:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Και στα δικά σας!!!


πολυ ωραια!!!  :Clap: 
 :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Eυχαριστώ Αριάκι που ανέβασες φωτό  :One thumb up:  

Εδώ στην Αθήνα , το μόνο χιόνι που βλέπω είναι αυτό του adslgr , κατά τ'αλλα ψοφόκρυον .

Υ.Γ. Βγαλτε τους θερμοσίφωνες διπλωτες και καθίστε δίπλα στην εξάτμιση - ανεμιστήρα μπας και ζεσταθείτε .
Εγώ θα βγάλω το παλιό λαπτοπ που και word να ανοιγε , ο P4 γινόταν ετσι --> :Onfire:  :Onfire:

----------


## Iannis

nice aria  :One thumb up: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ω ρε κατι κλοκια εκει εξω στο χιονι
		



Το χαβά του αυτός..... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> nice aria 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ω ρε κατι κλοκια εκει εξω στο χιονι
> ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα αλλά στο Χολαργό βγήκα το πρωί για περπάτημα με το κοντομάνικο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wi fi thief

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ω ρε κατι κλοκια εκει εξω στο χιονι
> 		
> 
> 
> ...



 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
 :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> nice aria 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ω ρε κατι κλοκια εκει εξω στο χιονι
> ...


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Eχω και γω τον φαχικό μου πόνο , τι να κάνω  :Razz:  ;;

ΥΓ Που'ναι και αυτό το χιόνι πια  :Whip:  ; Ούτε στην Παρνηθα δεν έχει  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: flamelab added 0 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........




> Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα αλλά στο Χολαργό βγήκα το πρωί για περπάτημα με το κοντομάνικο.


 :Shocked:

----------


## A_gamer

> nice aria 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ω ρε κατι κλοκια εκει εξω στο χιονι
> ...


Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται (παγώνει) και αυτή (αυτός) χτενίζεται.  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Δείτε το video στο θέμα "New results from folding@home: paper #53". Είναι ενδιαφέρον...
http://folding.typepad.com/news/2007/11/index.html

----------


## vagskarm

Ενδιαφέρον, thanks για το link.

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους

----------


## arrow

καταπληκτικές φώτος αριανούλα!...  :One thumb up: 

ζηλεύωωωωωωωω... 

θέλω κι εγώ χιόνι...  :Sorry: 

κάτι σύννεφα κόβουν τσάρκες στον ουρανό αλλά ούτε σταγόνα βροχής δεν βλέπουμε... 

πόσο μάλλον χιόνι!  :Crying:

----------


## wi fi thief

> καταπληκτικές φώτος αριανούλα!... 
> 
> ζηλεύωωωωωωωω... 
> 
> θέλω κι εγώ χιόνι...



ιδου (λιγο, αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο) :



 :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> ιδου (λιγο, αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο) :


Aυτά τα πορτοκαλί τι έιναι ; :Thinking: 
Φωτιές ; :Shocked:

----------


## arrow

> Aυτά τα πορτοκαλί τι έιναι ;
> Φωτιές ;


ναι ναι... καίνε τα έπιπλα για να ζεσταθούν οι άνθρωποι...  :Twisted Evil: 

φώτα είναι καλέ... μην μας τρελλάνεις τώρα!...  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

thanks wi-fi... nice photo!  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

> ναι ναι... καίνε τα έπιπλα για να ζεσταθούν οι άνθρωποι...


Αμέσως εσύ , να  :Laughing:  τρολλάρεις  :Laughing: 




> φώτα είναι καλέ... μην μας τρελλάνεις τώρα!...


Κάπως παράξενα εχουν βγει  :Confused:  όντως , δεν μπορείς να πεις  :Thinking: 




> thanks wi-fi... nice photo!


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

> thanks wi-fi... nice photo!


ειδες τι ωραια θεα εχω απο το ...μπαλκονι μου?  :Razz: 

(webcam απο το trikalacity.gr ειναι, απο το ρολοι του καστρου, εγω ουτε με το κινητο δεν μπορω να βγαλω φωτογραφιες, μεγαλος ατζαμης μιλαμε... :Embarassed: )

----------


## flamelab

> ειδες τι ωραια θεα εχω απο το ...μπαλκονι μου? 
> 
> (webcam απο το trikalacity.gr ειναι, απο το ρολοι του καστρου, εγω ουτε με το κινητο δεν μπορω να βγαλω φωτογραφιες, μεγαλος ατζαμης μιλαμε...)


Εμένα μου βγάζει την μισή εικόνα για κάποιο λόγο τωρα που μπηκα στο site ...
Το βλέπεις και εσύ ;;;

Edit : OK τωρα .

----------


## wi fi thief

αυριο μπαινω στην κατοσταδα  :Embarassed:  (σημερα ειμαι στο 100 νταν)

@ flamelab : στους μουσαφιρεους, δεν την δειχνουμε ολη την πολη απο την αρχη αλλα σιγα σιγα για να μην ζηλευουνε και να μην μας ματιαζουνε  :Razz: 

πλακα-πλακα, πως το βλεπεις το site?
Καλο δεν ειναι?  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

> αυριο μπαινω στην κατοσταδα  (σημερα ειμαι στο 100 νταν)


Γρηγορα παίρνεις πόντους ... Τι CPU έχεις ;;( εχεις καμιά 1500αρα ανα ημέρα , αρα 1 WU ανα ημερα )

----------


## wi fi thief

AMD  :Respekt:  athlon 64  :Worthy:  X2 5200+

και, φυσικα, (sabayon 3.4f) gentoo amd64  :Superman:

----------


## flamelab

> AMD  athlon 64  X2 5200+
> 
> και, φυσικα, (sabayon 3.4f) gentoo amd64




Off Topic


		Λογικό , σε 64 bit περιβαλλον  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> αυριο μπαινω στην κατοσταδα  (σημερα ειμαι στο 100 νταν)


Σε είδα, σε είδα!!! πετάει ο κλέφτης!!  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Στις 5 το πρωι στηθηκε η Gigabyte μετα απο ενα μηνα απραξιας 
Κολλήσαμε :Wall:  στο  flopy drive για το στήσιμο του RAID στα XP

----------


## stef2

> Στις 5 το πρωι στηθηκε η Gigabyte μετα απο ενα μηνα απραξιας 
> Κολλήσαμε στο  flopy drive για το στήσιμο του RAID στα XP


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## panosaoua

Επιτέλους μετά από κοντά 2 μήνες παρέλαβα από το service τον υπολογιστή. 

Ξεκίνησε να ψήνει. Καιρός ήταν. Αντε σιγά σιγά να ξαναζεσταίνονται τα πράγματα.  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

> Επιτέλους μετά από κοντά 2 μήνες παρέλαβα από το service τον υπολογιστή. 
> 
> Ξεκίνησε να ψήνει. Καιρός ήταν. Αντε σιγά σιγά να ξαναζεσταίνονται τα πράγματα.


Καλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... Καλά τι έπαθε και ήταν δυο μήνες off

----------


## Iannis

> Καλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... Καλά τι έπαθε και ήταν δυο μήνες off



Teo
Στη Gigabyte με F12 διαλεγεις απο που θα κανει Boot αλλα δεν σου εχει τουσ δισκους η τα DVD αναλυτικά αλλα με γενικο DVD-ROM HARD DISK USB κλπ.

Πως διαλεγεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο drive για boot?

----------


## alexopth69

Δεν έχω πια Gigabyte.... Δε μπορω να πω οτι το είχα χρειαστεί οταν την είχα... μέσα στο BIOS δεν έχει τίποτα;

----------


## wi fi thief

ο πιο απλος τροπος (εγω αυτον χρησιμοποιω γιατι εχω και grub στον εναν σκληρο και win bootloader στον αλλο) ειναι να πατας F8 κατα την εκκινηση (εμφανιζεται το boot menu του bios και επιλεγεις καθε φορα ο,τι γουσταρεις)

Απο οτι ξερω ομως η gigabyte συνοδευει τις περισσοτερες μητρικες της με το boot menu utility (μπορεις να το βρεις στο cd με τους drivers ή απο να το κατεβασεις χρησιμοποιωντας το download center που επισης υπαρχει στο cd) το οποιο σου επιτρεπει να επιλεξεις το boot device μεσα απο περιβαλλον windows (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει και για linux)

παντως πιστευω οτι αν σκαλισεις λιγο το bios θα βρεις το Boot device priority (ετσι αναφερεται στο AMI bios της asus μου) ή οπως αλλιως το εχει βαφτισει η gigabyte

Την 965-DQ6 εχεις?
Τι bios εχει (award, ami ή phoenix)?

----------


## mpapad

> Teo
> Στη Gigabyte με F12 διαλεγεις απο που θα κανει Boot αλλα δεν σου εχει τουσ δισκους η τα DVD αναλυτικά αλλα με γενικο DVD-ROM HARD DISK USB κλπ.
> 
> Πως διαλεγεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο drive για boot?


Όταν λες συγκεκριμένο drive εννοείς σκληρό δίσκο?

----------


## panosaoua

> Καλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ... Καλά τι έπαθε και ήταν δυο μήνες off


Χάλασε το τροφοδοτικό και πήγε στο service του eshop.  :Crying:  

Επισκευή εξπρές.  :Hammer:  Αν το ήξερα θα έπαιρνα καινούριο.

----------


## Iannis

Πρωτη φορα ειδα ταχύτητα 870 kb/s στη γραμμή μου σήμερα κατεβαζοντας Sabayon 3,4F απο uoc

(University of Crete) 

(OTE 8 Mbit γραμμή)

Αργα η γρήγορα θα τα κλεισει κάποια, και καλά εναλλακτικά, παραμαγαζα

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες  :Smile: 


Iannis, με το boot menu τι εγινε τελικα?  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> Αργα η γρήγορα θα τα κλεισει κάποια, και καλά εναλλακτικά, παραμαγαζα


άμα τα κλείσει, μερικοί δεν θα διπλώνουν  :Whistle: 

θέλεις πραγματικά να συμβεί αυτό ?  :Twisted Evil:  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> καλημερες 
> 
> 
> Iannis, με το boot menu τι εγινε τελικα?


Ολα οκ Βγαζει ενα "+" στη κατηγορια HD drives το πατας και να οι δισκοι στη σειρα

PS Η mobo απο O/C παει σφαιρα χωρίς πολλα πολλά  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> άμα τα κλείσει, μερικοί δεν θα διπλώνουν
> 
> θέλεις πραγματικά να συμβεί αυτό ?



γιατι θα γινει αυτό Το Stanford εχει κανει block εμάς τους ΟΤΕτζίδες??? :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

Απλα για ενημερωση να σας πω οτι για λιγο καιρο σταματαω το folding λογω αλλαγης pc  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Απλα για ενημερωση να σας πω οτι για λιγο καιρο σταματαω το folding λογω αλλαγης pc


Αφου θα αλλαχθεί το pc μαλλον θα μπει νεο και καλύτερο , οποτε... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

έχετε την καλημέρα από την aria  :Smile: 

που δεν έχει ίντερνετ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες  :Whistle:

----------


## arrow

δυστυχώς κι εγώ αναγκαστικά θα κλείσω του γραφείου και στο σπίτι άρχισαν οι αλλαγές άρα δεν ξέρω τι απόδοση θα έχω τις επόμενες μέρες...  :Sad:

----------


## caramela

> έχετε την καλημέρα από την aria 
> 
> που δεν έχει ίντερνετ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες


 :Scared: 
"ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ..." και γρηγορα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> έχετε την καλημέρα από την aria 
> 
> που δεν έχει ίντερνετ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες


...και που ειναι το προβλημα??

Τις βαζει σε στικάκι
Παίρνει το καραβάκι
Παει στο αδερφάκι (Θεσσαλονίκη) :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
έχοντας κανειι και εκδρομάκι 

Περαστικάαααααααααααα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

είσαι απίστευτος δάσκαλε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hengeo

Καλησπέρα!

Πίσω στην Ελλάδα από χθες τα ξημερώματα, και ήδη η smp έχει φτάσει το 70%  :Very Happy:

----------


## civil

> Απλα για ενημερωση να σας πω οτι για λιγο καιρο σταματαω το folding λογω αλλαγης pc


Το νεο PC  με τι δυνατοτητες θα ειναι για folding (CPU@xxGHz, Linux/Win SMP)?
Με γεια!!
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

*να τα πούμε ? * 


*Spoiler:*




			Καλήν ημέραν άρχοντες,
αν είναι ορισμός σας,
Χριστού την θείαν Γέννησιν
να πω στ' αρχοντικό σας.

Χριστός γεννάται σήμερον
εν Βηθλεέμ τη πόλει.
Οι ουρανοί αγάλλονται
χαίρει η κτήσις όλη.

Εν τω σπηλαίω τίκτεται
εν φάτνη των αλόγων 
ο Βασιλεύς των ουρανών
και Ποιητής των όλων. 

 :Rock Band: 




και του χρόνου με υγεία  :Smile:  



Off Topic


τσιφούτη δώσε κάτι παραπάνω, ολόκληρη μπάντα είμαστε  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Υγεία, αγάπη, και ευτυχία  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> *να τα πούμε ? * 
> 
> Καλήν ημέραν άρχοντες,
> αν είναι ορισμός σας,
> Χριστού την θείαν Γέννησιν
> να πω στ' αρχοντικό σας.
> 
> Χριστός γεννάται σήμερον
> εν Βηθλεέμ τη πόλει.
> ...


τι θες να πεις στο αρχοντικό μας???

χαχαχαχαχα :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## wi fi thief

Χρονια Πολλα (καλαντα δεν λεω, εχω αγριοφωναρα  :Razz: )

Τις καλυτερες ευχες μου σε ολους  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Χρόνια Πολλά και από μένα... Καλημέρες...

----------


## caramela

> τι θες να πεις στο αρχοντικό μας???
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα


να δωσουμε κατι στον μικρο ... που μας ειπε τα καλαντα!! :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> να δωσουμε κατι στον μικρο ... που μας ειπε τα καλαντα!!


 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

τι καλή κυρία  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

θα έρθουμε και την Πρωτοχρονιά να τα πούμε  

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> τι καλή κυρία 
> 
> θα έρθουμε και την Πρωτοχρονιά να τα πούμε


με την αναλογη αμφιεση !! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Ήρθα!!!  :Thumbs up: 

Αιρετικούλη, ένα μωβ από μένα για τα κάλαντα  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Ήρθα!!! 
> 
> Αιρετικούλη, ένα μωβ από μένα για τα κάλαντα


 :Welcome:  back αρια  :Thumbs up: 

σε ευχαριστώ γλυκιά μου 

ωραία κονόμα κάναμε σήμερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να πώ κι εγώ τα κάλαντα?  :Razz: 




> Καλήν ημέραν άρχοντες,
> αν είναι ορισμός σας,
> Φολντινγ το θείον δίπλωμα
> να ανοίξω εδώ εμπρός σας.
> 
> Το FaH ανοιγει σήμερον
> εν CPU την όλη
> Τα overclock αγάλλονται
> καίει η μονάδα όλη.
> ...

----------


## A_gamer

DSLaManiaC,  :Thumbs up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Να πώ κι εγώ τα κάλαντα?


Μόλις τσίμπησες 10€ και ένα ferrero rocher...  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Να πώ κι εγώ τα κάλαντα?


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
μεσα στο πνευμα των ημερων  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

> Ήρθα!!!


Καλωσήρθες Αριάκι  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  Μας έλειψες , αδειασε το forum όλο  :Sorry: 




> Να πώ κι εγώ τα κάλαντα?


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## harris

> να δωσουμε κατι στον μικρο ... που μας ειπε τα καλαντα!!





> Ήρθα!!! 
> 
> Αιρετικούλη, ένα μωβ από μένα για τα κάλαντα


Πετσετάκια τα κάνατε τα ευρά λέμε  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ*

----------


## stef2

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## telumentil

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## aria

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!*

----------


## caramela

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!

----------


## panosaoua

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους παιδιά!!!!!!

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## flamelab

Kαλα Χριστούγεννα !  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: Να είστε όλοι καλά παιδιά !!!!!! :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## tolism30

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα σε όλους. Καλά να περνάτε και όπως πάντα keep folding

----------


## Iannis

4 μερες τωρα τα ποιο πολλα wu's πανε σε user Anonymus (λάθος cfg file χαχαχα :Razz: )
χαχαχαχα
μικρό το κακο

----------


## aria

*Χρόνια Πολλά* και τις καλύτερες ευχές μου στον αγαπητό μας *stef2* για τη γιορτή σήμερα!!!  :Clap:

----------


## stef2

> *Χρόνια Πολλά* και τις καλύτερες ευχές μου στον αγαπητό μας *stef2* για τη γιορτή σήμερα!!!


ευχαριστώ aria να είσαι καλά
πολλές καλημέρες σε όλους

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε, να χαίρεσε τις μικρές (και να τις προσέχεις γιατί ο δικός μου έχει αρχίσει τα νυχτοπερπατήματα...)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και χαρούμενο κι ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.

----------


## wi fi thief

χρονια πολλα stef  :Clap: 

καλημερες  :Yawn:

----------


## Νικαετός

Χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε. Να χαίρεσαι την γιορτή σου και όσους αγαπάς.

----------


## stef2

> Χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε. Να χαίρεσαι την γιορτή σου και όσους αγαπάς.





> χρονια πολλα stef 
> 
> καλημερες





> Χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε, να χαίρεσε τις μικρές (και να τις προσέχεις γιατί ο δικός μου έχει αρχίσει τα νυχτοπερπατήματα...)
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και χαρούμενο κι ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.


Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους
Εύχομαι ότι επιθυμείτε να γίνει πραγματικότητα 
Να είστε πάντα καλά και επι των επάλξεων.....!!!
Να δούμε περισσότερα χαρούμενα πρόσωπα το 2008

stef2

----------


## Iannis

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ

ΟΤΙ ΠΟΘΕΙΣ  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

Χρονια καλλλα!!! stef2 σε εσενα και στην οικογενεια σου!! :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ
> 
> ΟΤΙ ΠΟΘΕΙΣ


ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά

----------


## tolism30

Στέφανε χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα, και να πραγματοποιηθούν όλες σου οι επιθυμίες.

----------


## gkats2002

Πολλές ευχές και από εμένα Στέφανε, για χρόνια γεμάτα υγεία και ευημερία.

Πολλές ευχές και σε όλους τους συνφορουμίτες, για ένα δημιουργικό 2008.

----------


## alexopth69

χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε 	 :1000balloons: :

----------


## stef2

> χρόνια πολλά Στέφανε     :





> Πολλές ευχές και από εμένα Στέφανε, για χρόνια γεμάτα υγεία και ευημερία.
> 
> Πολλές ευχές και σε όλους τους συνφορουμίτες, για ένα δημιουργικό 2008.





> Στέφανε χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα, και να πραγματοποιηθούν όλες σου οι επιθυμίες.


σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά
νσ είστε υγιείς και ευτυχισμένοι

........Auto merged post: stef2 added 1 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........




> Χρονια καλλλα!!! stef2 σε εσενα και στην οικογενεια σου!!


ευχαριστώ caramela
και εσύ ότι επιθυμείς

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά stef2 και καλές γιορτές σε όλους!

----------


## stef2

> Χρόνια πολλά stef2 και καλές γιορτές σε όλους!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Εύχομαι ότι επιθυμείς 
Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## telumentil

Tελευταία και τυχερή ελπίζω, χρόνια πολλά και απο εμένα!

----------


## Iannis

Νέο site με στατιστικά αρκετά αναλυτικά

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=36673

----------


## aria

> Νέο site με στατιστικά αρκετά αναλυτικά
> 
> http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=36673


Δάσκαλε, βγάλε το σμάιλυ απ' το url γιατί δεν δουλεύει  :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Χρόνια πολλά στην ομάδα και σε όλους μας! Ας είναι αυτές οι γιορτές χαρούμενες και ευτυχισμένες  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Δάσκαλε, βγάλε το σμάιλυ απ' το url γιατί δεν δουλεύει



done

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=36673

καντε κλικ στο user name σας να δειτε πολλές λεπτομέρειες

----------


## stef2

> Tελευταία και τυχερή ελπίζω, χρόνια πολλά και απο εμένα!


ευχαριστώ telumentil
να είσαι ευτυχισμένη

----------


## erateinos

> done
> 
> http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=36673
> 
> καντε κλικ στο user name σας να δειτε πολλές λεπτομέρειες


βρε το κακάο  :Razz:  σαν αστρολογικός χάρτης είναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

πάω να δω που είναι ο ένατος οίκος μου  :Crazy: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## aria

> βρε το κακάο  σαν αστρολογικός χάρτης είναι 
> 
> πάω να δω που είναι ο ένατος οίκος μου


Ένατος οίκος;;; Πω ρε προίκαααααα... Κορίτσια ορμάτε, τούτος είναι φορτώκας!  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Laughing:  :Razz: 

Καλημέρεεεες!

Έχω ένα ζουζούνι εδώ που φωνάζει: Πάμε Τζάμπο ΤΩΡΑ!  :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

τζάμπο-τι τζάμπο-φω τζαμπο-νά τζάμπο-ζεις τζάμπο-μα τζάμπο-μά  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ tolism30 : κοντοχωριανε, χρονια πολλα για τα γενεθλια σου  :Clap:  :Rock Band: 
Να τα εκατοστησεις και οτι επιθυμεις  :Thumbs up: 

Σοφια, να τον χαιρεσαι!!!  :Smile: 

Aφιερωσουλα : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY

καλημερες

----------


## aria

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά ήμισυ του ζεύγους!!!  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## erateinos

πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος  να είσαι Τόλη   :One thumb up: 

 :1000balloons: 

Σοφία να τον χαίρεσαι !   :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος  να είσαι Τόλη  
> 
> 
> 
> Σοφία να τον χαίρεσαι !


και απο μενα Χρονια πολλα και οτι ποθεις παικαρι

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


ps.  sorry 2waste :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## gkats2002

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα φίλε. Πολύχρωμος και εντοιχισμένος!!!

----------


## stef2

Χρόνια πολλά Τόλη
Σοφία να τον χαίρεσαι

----------


## caramela

Τόλη... :Clap: 
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΛΛΑ!!! .. και ΚΑΛΛΛΑ!!!... :Yahooooo: 
 :1000balloons:

----------


## A_gamer

Τόλη, χρόνια πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις!

----------


## gkats2002

Τόλη, τα χρόνια πολλά και από την Ελένη, ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις, υγεία και τα σχετικά.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις ευχές σας; Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση απλά μόλισ μπήκαμε σπίτι (λέιπαμε στην Πάτρα). Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις ευχές σας.  :Respekt:  σε όλους σας.

----------


## telumentil

Να ευχηθώ σε όλους σε όλες/ους συν-διπλωτριες/τες καλή και παραγωγική χρονιά όσον αφορά το folding και υγεία και ευτυχία γενικώς. Ο,τι επιθυμείτε για το 2008 μα γίνει πραγματικότητα (υποθέτω ότι κανένας δεν επιθυμεί να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα  :Twisted Evil: ).

----------


## EvilHawk

Χρόνια πολλά παιδιά, ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος. 
Το 2007 η ομάδα του folding έσπασε όλα τα ρεκόρ, εύχομαι μια παραγωγική χρονιά και για το 2008!  :One thumb up: 

Keep Folding for humanity...

----------


## Iannis

*50.000.000

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 100


*

----------


## stef2

> *50.000.000
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 100
> 
> 
> *


 :Clap:  :Clap: 
Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους παιδιά

----------


## tedd

> *50.000.000
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 100
> 
> 
> *


 :One thumb up: 

Kαλή Χρονιά με υγεία και... πολλές πρωτείνες σε όλη την ομάδα!!!!!!!

----------


## erateinos

καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά να έχουμε   :One thumb up: 

εύχομαι να έχετε υγεία και ότι καλύτερο για το 2008   :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Καλή χρονιά παιδιά και όλοι διπλωματούχοι

----------


## tolism30

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Keep Folding

----------


## Iannis

Να τα πούμε???

 :Contrabassplaying: :violinpla :Rock Band:  :Thrasher:  :Rock guitar:

----------


## aria

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλες και όλους!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 



Και *50 μύρια* με το νέο έτος!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## gkats2002

Προς όλους εσάς τους αγαπημένους φίλους μου και τις οικογένειές τους που το 2007 μου στείλατε τις καλύτερες και τις πιό εγκάρδιες ευχές σας, σας ενημερώνω ότι δεν έπιασαν.

Για το 2008, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου μετρητά!!!

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!


*Spoiler:*




			Ευχές σε όλες και όλους σας για ένα καλύτερο, περισσότερο δημιουργικό έτος με υγεία και πολλές χαρές.
Να χαιρόσαστε τις οικογένειές σας, τα τέκνα οι έχοντες, και σας εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. 
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους...

----------


## vagskarm

Καλοδίπλωτο το 2008, άντε να τα εκατοστήσουμε τα μύρια

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους

----------


## RyDeR

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,

είπα να δοκιμάσω πόση ώρα θέλει ο νέος επεξεργαστής μου για κάθε μονάδα. Έβαλα τον SMP Linux client, τον σέταρα κανονικά και απ'ότι βλέπω παίζει μόνο το 2ο core. Λέτε να έκανα καμία βλακεία στις ρυθμίσεις; 

Επέλεξα small packets (αν σημαίνει κάτι...).
*
EDIT:*
Είδα οτι έπρεπε να ξεκινήσω τον client με τον διακόπτη -smp.

Πλέον κολλάει στο:


```
[15:07:15] Entering M.D.
NNODES=4, MYRANK=0, HOSTNAME=razorblade
NNODES=4, MYRANK=1, HOSTNAME=razorblade
NNODES=4, MYRANK=2, HOSTNAME=razorblade
NNODES=4, MYRANK=3, HOSTNAME=razorblade
[0]0:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]1:Return code = 0, signaled with Quit
[0]2:Return code = 18
[0]3:Return code = 18
```

----------


## alexopth69

μαλλον τρέχει κι ο παλιός ακόμα... δωσε ενα "ps -ef |grep Core" πρεπει να εμφανίζεις 4 processes και ένα mpiexec

----------


## dantouan

Καλη χρονια σε ολους  :Smile: 
Ποιος επεξεργαστης κανει καλυτερο folding εχει υποψην του κανεις, οι phenom η οι quad  :Question:

----------


## alexopth69

> Καλη χρονια σε ολους 
> Ποιος επεξεργαστης κανει καλυτερο folding εχει υποψην του κανεις, οι phenom η οι quad


Φαίνεται πως σε ίδια συχνότητα δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά, με τους intel να είναι λίγο καλύτεροι. H διαφορά είναι η δυνατότητα overclocking που στους phenom είναι χάλια. Ετσι με έναν Q6600 χαλαρά πας στα 3+ GHz και είσαι περίπου 50% πιο γρήγορος

----------


## vagskarm

Δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις για smp κονσόλα, γιατί δεν αξίζει να μπουν απλές σε τέτοιες cpu

edit: alex σε λίγο βγαίνει και η black edition του 9600 και απ' ότι φαίνεται θα είναι καλή, βέβαια αν δεν δούμε, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε

----------


## Iannis

Το ειδαμε και αυτο

πέρασα τον alexopth69 σε ημερήσια παραγωγή

Quad Rulezzz  :Smile:  :Smile: 

ps. τωρα θα τα παρει και θα παει να βαλει καμια ντουζίνα πυρήνες ακομη :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## caramela

> Το ειδαμε και αυτο
> 
> πέρασα τον alexopth69 σε ημερήσια παραγωγή
> 
> Quad Rulezzz 
> 
> ps. τωρα θα τα παρει και θα παει να βαλει καμια ντουζίνα πυρήνες ακομη


 :Respekt: 



Off Topic


		αυριο μαλλον θα ξεκινησω παλι και εγω... :Embarassed:

----------


## alexopth69

> Το ειδαμε και αυτο
> 
> πέρασα τον alexopth69 σε ημερήσια παραγωγή
> 
> Quad Rulezzz 
> 
> ps. τωρα θα τα παρει και θα παει να βαλει καμια ντουζίνα πυρήνες ακομη


Μπράβο Γιάννη  :Respekt: 

Μπααα... το σκέφτομαι να βάλω άλλους γιατί ήδη νταντεύω πολλούς και γίνεται κουραστικό. Μια κολλάει η κάρτα η wireless, μια ο router, μια πέφτει ο client. Με αυτούς που έχω τώρα εντάξει είναι στο ντάντεμα, αλλά να βάλω κι άλλους.... Μπορεί να βάλω 1 ακόμη, αλλά όταν σώσω να πάω κάποτε από το γραφείο....

........Auto merged post: alexopth69 added 2 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> Δεν έχουμε μετρήσεις για smp κονσόλα, γιατί δεν αξίζει να μπουν απλές σε τέτοιες cpu
> 
> edit: alex σε λίγο βγαίνει και η black edition του 9600 και απ' ότι φαίνεται θα είναι καλή, βέβαια αν δεν δούμε, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε


Υπάρχουν μετρήσεις για SMP κονσόλα στα φορουμ του stanford και για phenom. 
Να τη δούμε τη black edition, αλλά αυτό που πρέπει να λύσει η AMD και υποσχέθηκε οτι θα το κάνει αυτό το τρίμηνο είναι η μηδαμινή δυνατότητα OC

----------


## Hengeo

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, υγεία, ευτυχία, αγάπη, και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμεί ο καθένας! Α, ξέχασα, και πολύ folding!  :Smile: 

Μην το ματιάσω αλλά από όταν επέστρεψα μου πέρνει συνέχεια των 1760.

----------


## gkats2002

Είναι γεγονός ότι παρουσιάζεται ένα σερί 2653 των 1760 πόντων, τον τελευταίο μήνα δεν νομίζω ότι πήρα κάτι άλλο στις SMP.

----------


## tedd

Εμενα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες από τότε πού ξεκίνησα το διπλωμα μόνο 2653 μου δίνει και έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω και τις 3060 με τους 2539 πόντους :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

εμενα οι τελευταιες 20 ειναι ολες 2605  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Εμενα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες από τότε πού ξεκίνησα το διπλωμα μόνο 2653 μου δίνει και έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω και τις 3060 με τους 2539 πόντους





> εμενα οι τελευταιες 20 ειναι ολες 2605


Οι 3060 αν και εχουν 2539 ποντους δεν ειναι καλυτερες απο τις 2604-2605 σε σχεση με το χρονο που κανουν
Για τους quad οι 3061-3061 ειναι δράμα οσο αφορα τους ποντους.

Για τους τους εχοντες quad ταΐζετε τους 2604-05 (στικακι η Lan) μια και δεν τις περνουν ποτε απο μονοι τους. (εαν δεν βαριεστε βεβαια) πλακα εχει η φαση με τους ποντους  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

εμενα η 2605 στην smp για linux64 (fah 6) μου δινει ~1450 points/day 
ταχυτερο frame 17' 14" 
average 17' 45"
(fahmon 2.3.0)

Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ Sabayon Linux 3.4F AMD64 

καθολου ασχημα (?)  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Και η 2653 είναι σαν τις 2604-2605, πάει καλά, βλέπω τον quad της δουλειάς να θέλει 18 ώρες για μια τέτοια. Δίνει 2246 ppd. (μάλλον βγήκε ο κόφτης για το upload οπότε τον αφήνω προς το παρόν στην smp σε win xp 64).

----------


## stef2

> Και η 2653 είναι σαν τις 2604-2605, πάει καλά, βλέπω τον quad της δουλειάς να θέλει 18 ώρες για μια τέτοια. Δίνει 2246 ppd. (μάλλον βγήκε ο κόφτης για το upload οπότε τον αφήνω προς το παρόν στην smp σε win xp 64).


Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη 
2246 ppd δεν είναι κι άσχημα :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα Στέφανε,

καθόλου άσχημα, αν σκεφτείς ότι λόγω περιορισμού των εξόδων σταμάτησαν τα δύο διπύρηνα στο σπίτι. Εμεινα μόνο με τα μηχανήματα της δουλειάς, τον quad και έναν φορητό T7200, και οι δύο win smp. Δεν έχω παράπονο, ο quad βγάζει παραγωγή. 

Τι να πει και ο Iannis, που πρέπει να έχει βγει έξω από το σπίτι, με τόσα quad, τόσους ψυγειοκαταψύκτες να τα δροσίζουν, χαμός.  :Razz:

----------


## stef2

> Τι να πει και ο Iannis, που πρέπει να έχει βγει έξω από το σπίτι, με τόσα quad, τόσους ψυγειοκαταψύκτες να τα δροσίζουν, χαμός.


Λές να την βγάζει στην ύπαιθρο ή απλά νά είναι ...κρύος τύπος  ; :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Tι να πω ? Μου φαίνεται αυτό το παιδί είναι εξέταση και νέος quad, δεν βλέπεις την παραγωγή του που έχει φτάσει  :Thinking:

----------


## dantouan

Ετοιμαζεται αλλος ενας quad για βοηθεια  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Tι να πω ? Μου φαίνεται αυτό το παιδί είναι εξέταση και νέος quad, δεν βλέπεις την παραγωγή του που έχει φτάσει


Τωρα γιατί σε λίγο κλείνουν ολα λογω μετακόμισης




> Ετοιμαζεται αλλος ενας quad για βοηθεια


Τετοια να ακουω   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Iannis  :1000balloons: 

δάσκαλε πολύχρονος για την γιορτή σου να είσαι  :One thumb up: 

γερός, δυνατός, πρωτεινούχος, ευτυχισμένος και ότι άλλο επιθυμείς   :Smile:

----------


## aria

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιάννηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη αγαπημένε μας δάσκαλε  :Respekt:

----------


## Νικαετός

XΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dantouan

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα  :Rocker:

----------


## stef2

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιάννη
Πάντα δυνατός και ευτυχισμένος

----------


## wi fi thief

Χρονια πολλα Iannis  :Clap: 
καλημερες  :Smile:

----------


## telumentil

Χρόνια πολλά και καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## tolism30

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη, ότι επιθυμείς και να διπλασιασείς την φάρμα σου

----------


## panosaoua

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη και πολύχρονος.   :Thumbs up: 

Πάντα να είσαι έτσι γερός, ευδιάθετος και δυναμικός στην ζωή σου και στην ομάδα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

Ianni OVERCLOKIA ΠΟΛΛΑ.... :Clap: 
ότι επιθυμείς ...  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά και υπερχρονισμένα Γιάννη, ό,τι επιθυμείς, πολλούς οκταπύρηνους, δεκαεξαπύρηνους, τριανταδυοπύρηνους, εξηντατετραπύρηνους, ..... 1024πύρηνους και μια ΔΕΗ δικιά σου να την κάνεις ό,τι γουστάρεις.

----------


## Iannis

χαχαχα :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ παιδες και κυριες



Off Topic


		ps. (Πρωτεΐνες extra θα παρω καβαντζα και απο ενα μαγαζί εδω διπλα (συμπληρώματα διατροφής για  φουσκωτούς) και θα πιασω δουλια για μπραβος

----------


## dimitris_thass

Χρόνια καλά ευτυχισμένα γεμάτα υγεία.
 :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

Πολύχρωμος Γιατρέ και εντοιχισμένος. Να είσαι πάντα καλά να σε χαιρόμαστε, και να διπλώνεις τα αδίπλωτα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!

 :1000balloons:  

και πολλά μύρια φέτος

----------


## arrow

Χρόνια πολλά... κι ότι επιθυμείς στην αγκαλιά σου να το βρεις... φτάνει να μην είναι τπτ πολυπύρηνο που να μην χωράει γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις extensions στα χέρια!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά Γιάννη, ό,τι επιθυμείς να το έχεις!  :One thumb up:

----------


## zouzouni

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Γιάννη, και οι χαρές που θα 'χεις να είναι τέσσερεις φορές περισσότερες από τους πυρήνες που έχεις!

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά Iannis, με υγεία, υδροψύξεις, n-πύρηνους επεξεργαστές και πολύ κλοκάρισμα!

----------


## Iannis

Ευχαριστώ και παλι ολη την παρέα  :Bla Bla: 
Με συγκινήσατε ατιμούτσικα

Να σας εχει θεός καλά ( σε όποιο  πιστεύει ο καθένας)

πάντα να ανταμώνουμε και να ξεφαντώνουμε (Ρακαδικο οεο)

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  ALL

----------


## vagskarm

Γιατρέ μου τι γίνατε σήμερα ? Το ρίξαμε στον ύπνο ή γίνεται η μετακόμιση ? Αν είναι το δεύτερο, με το καλό, καλοστέργιοτος και βουρ στο ντορβά με τις πρωτεϊνες.

----------


## Iannis

Ασε παλικάρι
αυπνίες εχω

Οταν αρρωσταίνει ο Παραδεισος παθαίνει γρίπη όλη η ομαδα

----------


## tolism30

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Χθές είπα να κλείσω το PS3 για να ξεκουραστεί για ένα 8ωρό και σήμερα το πρωί  ανακάλυψα ότι έχασα και μία 2653 στον υπολογιστή (έκανε restart λόγω windows update). Δεν πειράζει τώρα δουλεύουν κανονικά αμφότερες οι ψησταριές.

----------


## alexopth69

καλημέρα... συμβαίνουν αυτά... Η ομάδα πάντως πετάει ξανά

----------


## gkats2002

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Χθές είπα να κλείσω το PS3 για να ξεκουραστεί για ένα 8ωρό και σήμερα το πρωί  ανακάλυψα ότι έχασα και μία 2653 στον υπολογιστή (έκανε restart λόγω windows update). Δεν πειράζει τώρα δουλεύουν κανονικά αμφότερες οι ψησταριές.


Ρύθμισε τον υπολογιστή να κάνει αυτόματα login και να εκκινεί αυτόματα το Fah.exe ώστε να μην έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα, ακόμη και μετά από επανεκκίνηση.

----------


## Iannis

> καλημέρα... συμβαίνουν αυτά... Η ομάδα πάντως πετάει ξανά



Παμε για 200.000/day

Γερα βρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns: 

παλικαριαααα

Οι λαθροφέροντες το γραναζάκι      να φανε ban απο τους admins

αλλιώς θα δώσω επώνυμα το DVD με τα ονόματα τους στον εισαγγελέα   :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

παιδια εγω αλλαξα μητρικη και μνημες και ημουνα ενα τετραημερο στις δοκιμες και τα στησιματα. :Embarassed: 

Σημερα αρχισα μια 2653 (ολο αυτη μου δινουν στα vista... :Thinking:  :Thinking: ) και απο αυριο ξαναμπαινω στην... εντατικη (παραγωγη :Razz: ) με τις 2605 στο sabayon  :Yahooooo:

----------


## aria

Καλά τι εργαλείο είναι αυτός ο κουάντ ρε παιδιά...  :Worthy: 

Ακλοκάριστος και κάνει 11 λεπτά και 45 δεύτερα για κάθε 1%  :Worthy:

----------


## telumentil

> Καλά τι εργαλείο είναι αυτός ο κουάντ ρε παιδιά... 
> 
> Ακλοκάριστος και κάνει 11 λεπτά και 45 δεύτερα για κάθε 1%


Άντε και στα δικά μας οι λέφτερες!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## rdaniel

> Οι λαθροφέροντες το γραναζάκι      να φανε ban απο τους admins
> 
> αλλιώς θα δώσω επώνυμα το DVD με τα ονόματα τους στον εισαγγελέα


με ροζ ή με πολιτικό περιεχόμενο;  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Καλά τι εργαλείο είναι αυτός ο κουάντ ρε παιδιά... 
> 
> Ακλοκάριστος και κάνει 11 λεπτά και 45 δεύτερα για κάθε 1%


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι?????


*Spoiler:*




			ακούς εκει ακλοκαριστος
Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λεω εγω  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

> παιδια εγω αλλαξα μητρικη και μνημες και ημουνα ενα τετραημερο στις δοκιμες και τα στησιματα.
> 
> Σημερα αρχισα μια 2653 (ολο αυτη μου δινουν στα vista...) και απο αυριο ξαναμπαινω στην... εντατικη (παραγωγη) με τις 2605 στο sabayon


Πέρασες την τελευταία έκδοση?? (3.5 step 1 ??)

----------


## A_gamer

> με ροζ ή με πολιτικό περιεχόμενο;


Το ίδιο κάνει έτσι όπως κατάντησε η κατάσταση με τον Ζαχόπουλο...  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Πέρασες την τελευταία έκδοση?? (3.5 step 1 ??)


ΝΑΙ!!!  :Worthy: 
(πως και) Δεν την δοκιμασες ακομη?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

Loop 1  μπα...

Υπομονη για την final που μπορει να εχει και το νεο KDE-4

----------


## erateinos

> Άντε και στα δικά μας οι λέφτερες!


αμήν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

> ΝΑΙ!!! 
> (πως και) Δεν την δοκιμασες ακομη?


Την τρέχω από προχθές. Μια χαρούλα είναι (δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω όμως folder, παρά μόνο από κονσόλα)

Μου άρεσε πάντως γιατί έχει υποστήριξη (επιτέλους) στα ελληνικά. ΤΕΡΜΑ οι αλχημείες.  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

lm_sensors εχει με σωστο temp monitor παλικάρι?

----------


## Νικαετός

Ουπς doc, να το τσεκάρω αμέσως (πάντως δεν την έβαλα στον τετραπύρηνο, αν αυτό είχες υπόψη σου)


Δεν έχει doc  :Sad:

----------


## dantouan

Need help, συνεχεια κολαει η SMP κονσολα μου...κατι παιζεται...

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν την έβαλες να τρέχει ως service Αντώνιε, ατύχησες. Αν όχι, τι εννοείς κολλάει? 

Full usage του επεξεργαστή και αυτή δείχνει να μην προχωράει?? 

(Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο, τρέχει κανονικά. Κλείσε την με ctrl + C και ξαναάνοιξέ την θα δεις πως έχει προχωρήσει)

----------


## dantouan

> Αν την έβαλες να τρέχει ως service Αντώνιε, ατύχησες. Αν όχι, τι εννοείς κολλάει?


Σαν service μου ειπε το αφεντικο να την βαλω και ετσι την εβαλα...  :Sad: 
Τι παιζεται?

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Σαν service μου ειπε το αφεντικο


τι service σου πε ο μάστορας ? 20000 χιλιόμετρα έχεις κάνει ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά τι εργαλείο είναι αυτός ο κουάντ ρε παιδιά... 
> 
> Ακλοκάριστος και κάνει 11 λεπτά και 45 δεύτερα για κάθε 1%



Σπέρνει!!!!

Και μάλιστα κλοκάρει άγρια!

----------


## dantouan

Παλι κολησε....  :Evil:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Μου άρεσε πάντως γιατί έχει υποστήριξη (επιτέλους) στα ελληνικά. ΤΕΡΜΑ οι αλχημείες.


ναι! επιτελους τωρα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω και τα εξτρα πληκτρα του keybord μου αφου δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω το kkbswitch  :Worthy: 

Ισως να ειδοποιουσαμε τον slammer  :Respekt:  να διορθωσει τον οδηγο του οσον αφορα τη version 3.5 για να μην βαζουν διαφοροι αδικως τα ελληνικα με το kkbswitch)  :Wink: 

κι εσυ Iannis μαλλον χρειαζεται να κανεις την διευκρινηση στον δικο σου οδηγο  :Respekt: 




> lm_sensors εχει με σωστο temp monitor παλικάρι?


στη δικη μου μητρικη (Asus M3A AM2+ AMD RD770/ATI SB600) το lm_sensors μου δινει επαρκεστατα στοιχεια (μαλιστα περισσοτερα  απο οτι επαιρνα στο 3.4F  με την nForce 430 αφου τωρα βλεπω και την θερμοκρασια του sb και του nb και οχι απλα "motherboard temp" οπως πριν)  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> κι εσυ Iannis μαλλον χρειαζεται να κανεις την διευκρινηση στον δικο σου οδηγο 
> 
> 
> 
> στη δικη μου μητρικη (Asus M3A AM2+ AMD RD770/ATI SB600) το lm_sensors μου δινει επαρκεστατα στοιχεια (μαλιστα περισσοτερα  απο οτι επαιρνα στο 3.4F  με την nForce 430 αφου τωρα βλεπω και την θερμοκρασια του sb και του nb και οχι απλα "motherboard temp" οπως πριν)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  nice Παλικαρι

----------


## wi fi thief

να παρει ο vagskarm τον phenom (black edition) τον μαρτιο να δουμε πως θα τα παει κι αυτος  :Smile: 

αλλα με τον quad εχω αλλη απορια: μια smp του βαζετε?  :Thinking: 
ειχα την εντυπωση οτι του περνουσατε 2 smp οποτε θα σας εδινε ~17 λεπτα το frame για την 2605  :Thinking: 

βλακεια ειπα???  :Embarassed:

----------


## vagskarm

wi fi, στην δουλειά που έχω έναν Q6600, χωρίς oc, κάνει 11 λεπτά και 20 δεύτερα για το 1%, και φυσικά ναι του βάζεις μία smp. Αφού τέσσερα thread σηκώνει, λογικό είναι να βάλεις μία.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει βάλει κανείς δοκιμαστικά 2 smp για να δει το σύνολο της απόδοσης αν βελτιώνεται συνολικά.

Α, phenom να θα πάρω, μόλις είναι ξεμπαγκάριστος στα σίγουρα, και υπό τον όρο ότι το σύνολο της αναβάθμισης δεν υπερβαίνει τα 300 ευρώ (mobo + cpu + ram), αλλιώς πάμε για Δεκέμβριο. 

Εκτός κι αν μου την δώσει τότε και πάρω το παρακάτω:

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...roduct=1047310

(όμως με απλό κουτί, απλές μνήμες και με έναν απλό δίσκο που πιστεύω ότι θα ρίξει το κόστος κατά 1000 ευρώ, έτσι θα έχω οκταπύρηνο και μάλιστα με τις δύο cpu να καίνε 125w στο φούλ)

----------


## wi fi thief

> Εκτός κι αν μου την δώσει τότε και πάρω το παρακάτω:
> 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...roduct=1047310
> 
> (όμως με απλό κουτί, απλές μνήμες και με έναν απλό δίσκο που πιστεύω ότι θα ρίξει το κόστος κατά 1000 ευρώ, έτσι θα έχω οκταπύρηνο και μάλιστα με τις δύο cpu να καίνε 125w στο φούλ)


 :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

γουσταρω παρα πολυ τους παρορμητικους ανθρωπους!

παρτον αμα τον γουσταρεις! :Clap: 

αλλα πιστευω οτι αν περιμενεις λιγο και χτυπησεις δυο black edition (ή κανεναν penryn  :Sorry: ) θα εισαι καλυτερα!

αν του φορτωσεις του quad 2 smp ποσο χρονο κανει την 2605 (frame)?

αν κανει κατω απο 20 λεπτα νομιζω σε συμφερει απο πλευρας ppd... :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

> γουσταρω παρα πολυ τους παρορμητικους ανθρωπους!


Μια και γουστάρεις, έβαλα 2η smp στον Q6600 και σε κανα-δυο ώρες θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα.

Καλή σκέψη πάντως, αν έχει έστω και λίγη βελτίωση, θα αξίζει τον κόπο να το κάνουν όλοι.

Αντε φτάσαμε 152.000 την ημέρα, μπας και περάσουμε τις 170.000

edit: κι απ' ότι βλέπω δεν χρειάστηκε να ξανατρέξω το install.bat στο νέο directory, για να δούμε

----------


## aria

> Μια και γουστάρεις, έβαλα 2η smp στον Q6600 και σε κανα-δυο ώρες θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Καλή σκέψη πάντως, αν έχει έστω και λίγη βελτίωση, θα αξίζει τον κόπο να το κάνουν όλοι.
> 
> Αντε φτάσαμε 152.000 την ημέρα, μπας και περάσουμε τις 170.000
> 
> edit: κι απ' ότι βλέπω δεν χρειάστηκε να ξανατρέξω το install.bat στο νέο directory, για να δούμε


Αναμένουμε με αγουνία τα αποτελέσματα!!!  :Superman:

----------


## vagskarm

> Αναμένουμε με αγουνία τα αποτελέσματα!!!


Σας βρίσκω ανορθόγραφη κυρία μου:

"Αναμένουμι μ' αγουνία τ' απτελέσματ"  :Whistle: 

Καλημέρα

----------


## wi fi thief

εγω ειμαι τωρα στα Vista στο send results και δεν βλεπω την ωρα ποτε να τελειωσει για να μπω στο sabayon που το χαρηκα το καινουριο μονο κανα δυο ωριτσες. :Sorry: 

ποιος θα μου το λεγε το καλοκαιρι και θα τον πιστευα!

σε ευχαριστω αρια οπως και ολα τα παιδια για την υπομονη και τις παροτρυνσεις σας.

Ειμαι πραγματικα πολυ ευχαριστημενος και επιτελους κατι που δεν βαριεμαι τοσο πολυ οσο τα win γιατι χρειαζεται σχεδον καθε μερα κατι νεο να μαθαινω...  :Thumbs up:

----------


## aria

> Σας βρίσκω ανορθόγραφη κυρία μου:
> 
> "Αναμένουμι μ' αγουνία τ' απτελέσματ" 
> 
> Καλημέρα


Ουότ'πεις γκαρντάσ' ισύ ξέρ'ς μπέτερ  :Razz: 




> σε ευχαριστω αρια οπως και ολα τα παιδια για την υπομονη και τις παρορμησεις που μου δινατε.


Εγώ βέβαια το'χω εγκαταλείψει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ και το'χω γυρίσει σε WinXP 64 bit  :Razz:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Εγώ βέβαια το'χω εγκαταλείψει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ και το'χω γυρίσει σε WinXP 64 bit



καλα να παθς!!! :Razz: 

(θα επρεπε κανονικα να σε φερω στον ισιο δρομο αλλα εγω ουτε υπομονη εχω ουτε καλο παιδι ειμαι...) :Razz: 

απορια νο2: υπαρχουν ακομα τα XP??? :ROFL: 

τι τα θελετε ρε παιδια? τοσο κολλημενοι πια ειστε με τα παιχνιδακια του ΜΑΜΕ??? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vagskarm

Πρώτη ματιά:

Ενώ η μία κονσόλα έκανε 11 λεπτά και 25 δεύτερα για το 1% τώρα έχω:

19 λεπτά και 20 δεύτερα για το 1% από δύο κονσόλες, συνολικά όφελος 3 και μισό λεπτά στην συνολική απόδοση.

Θα περιμένω να τελειώσουν 3% τουλάχιστον το καθένα για να δώσω και το PPD που μου βγάζει το fahmon.

Πάντα για win xp 64 bit μιλάμε. (ε ρε, κι απ' τη μύγα ξύγκι πάω να βγάλω, και θέλω να κάνω και εξαγωγή...)

----------


## aria

> απορια νο2: υπαρχουν ακομα τα XP???


Μα δεν είναι κάτι παλιό αλλά κάτι εντελώς καινούριο: ΧΡ σημαίνει eXtra Power  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  και είναι νέα έκδοση που δίνει επιπλέον ενέργεια στο πισί  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Ναι, κι απότι ακούω το service pack 3 θα ονομαστεί τελικά RB (red bull - δίνει φτεράαααααα)

----------


## wi fi thief

> Πρώτη ματιά:
> 
> Ενώ η μία κονσόλα έκανε 11 λεπτά και 25 δεύτερα για το 1% τώρα έχω:
> 
> 19 λεπτά και 20 δεύτερα για το 1% από δύο κονσόλες, συνολικά όφελος 3 και μισό λεπτά στην συνολική απόδοση.
> 
> Θα περιμένω να τελειώσουν 3% τουλάχιστον το καθένα για να δώσω και το PPD που μου βγάζει το fahmon.


οπως υποψιαζομουνα (στο sabayon θα πας καλυτερα)

δεν ειναι απο την μυγα ξυγκι.

αφου μπορει να βγαλεις extra δουλεια με απλα διαφορετικο στησιμο θα ηταν λαθος να μην το κανεις  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

Εχει κι άλλο ένα καλό:

Εστω ότι έχει τελειώσει το wu και πάει να το στείλει, αλλά ο @@ρας ο server είναι κάτω (μου έχει συμβεί), είναι νύχτα κι εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα γιατί δεν το βλέπεις. Το δεύτερο που τρέχει, παίρνει τα άλλα 2 core και προχωράει πιο γρήγορα, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλακεία, ή να το δεις το πρωί, να κλείσεις την μία και να την ξανανοίξεις για να πάρει έστω νέο wu να μην κάθεται. 

wi fi sabayon δεν γίνεται να βάλω, είναι pc στη δουλειά.

edit: και δεν ξέρεις κι όλας στο Linux αν θα έχεις όφελος, μιλάμε για άλλο λειτουργικό εντελώς.

----------


## wi fi thief

> edit: και δεν ξέρεις κι όλας στο Linux αν θα έχεις όφελος, μιλάμε για άλλο λειτουργικό εντελώς.



θα το δοκιμασουν (αν δεν το εχουν κανει ηδη) οι αλλοι σαμπαγιονοφιλοι και θα μας πουνε ελπιζω... :Wink: 

σου παω στοιχημα απο τωρα παντως υπερ του gentoo...  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Update για 2 smp κονσόλες στον Q6600 με Win XP 64 bit:

Με μία smp είχα ppd: 2246,14

Με δύο smp έχω ppd (συνολικό): 2599,71

Οχι άσχημη αύξηση μια και μιλάμε για 0 ευρώ έξοδα.

Αν έχουμε 250 πόντους/ημέρα από έναν, από 30 φτάνουμε τους 7500 πόντους/ημέρα αύξηση

(αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ο Iannis πρέπει ήδη να έχει καμμιά δεκαριά και μάλιστα υπερχρονισμένους- τώρα θα αγοράζει και μετοχές της ΔΕΗ - αξίζει τον κόπο να μπει δεύτερη smp στους Q6600)

----------


## skapetis

είμαι έτοιμος να δοκιμάσω x2 6000+ με debian. Λογικά θα πάρω 2653 που παίρνω και στα win. Στα win xp 32  (με 5% υπερχρονισμό στα 3150) κάνει ~18min και 30sec το 1%

Η επιλογή του debian έγινε γιατί είναι 64bit και γιατί ... υπήρχε κατεβασμένο ένα image και βαρέθηκα να κάνω download. Απ'ότι είδα θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με τα xp 32-bit. Αξίζει τον κόπο ή να πάω σε κάτι άλλο όπως  sabayon , gentoo, ubuntu Κλπ κλπ?

Πάντως μια και το εγκατέστησα θα το ξεκινήσω και θα στείλω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## vagskarm

skapetis μόνο και μόνο μια και πας σε 64bit λειτουργικό θα δεις διαφορά, τώρα απ' ότι έχουμε δει, στο sabayon έχεις την καλύτερη απόδοση.

----------


## wi fi thief

F@H 6  for amd64 linux loves WU 2605

τωρα μολις τσιμπησα μια στο νεο sabayοn  :Clap:

----------


## mpapad

> απορια νο2: υπαρχουν ακομα τα XP???
> 
> τι τα θελετε ρε παιδια? τοσο κολλημενοι πια ειστε με τα παιχνιδακια του ΜΑΜΕ???



Ολες οι καλές εφαρμογές ( Crysis, Kane & Lynch, Call of Duty,Hellgate London κτλ ) τρέχουν σε XP και εφόσον έχουν να αναδείξουν έξτρα λειτουργίες ( βλέπε γραφικά ) και σε Vista.

----------


## dantouan

> απορια νο2: υπαρχουν ακομα τα XP???
> 
> τι τα θελετε ρε παιδια? τοσο κολλημενοι πια ειστε με τα παιχνιδακια του ΜΑΜΕ???


Για οσους χρησιμοποιουν και για games το pc τους, τα Vista απλα δεν υπαρχουν  :Thumb down:

----------


## Iannis

> wi fi, στην δουλειά που έχω έναν Q6600, χωρίς oc, κάνει 11 λεπτά και 20 δεύτερα για το 1%, και φυσικά ναι του βάζεις μία smp. Αφού τέσσερα thread σηκώνει, λογικό είναι να βάλεις μία.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει βάλει κανείς δοκιμαστικά 2 smp για να δει το σύνολο της απόδοσης αν βελτιώνεται συνολικά.
> 
> Α, phenom να θα πάρω, μόλις είναι ξεμπαγκάριστος στα σίγουρα, και υπό τον όρο ότι το σύνολο της αναβάθμισης δεν υπερβαίνει τα 300 ευρώ (mobo + cpu + ram), αλλιώς πάμε για Δεκέμβριο. 
> 
> Εκτός κι αν μου την δώσει τότε και πάρω το παρακάτω:
> 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...roduct=1047310
> ...


Μονο απο τα ραφτορια θα κερδισεις 400 ευρωπουλα  :One thumb up: 




> Ουότ'πεις γκαρντάσ' ισύ ξέρ'ς μπέτερ 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ βέβαια το'χω εγκαταλείψει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ και το'χω γυρίσει σε WinXP 64 bit







> καλα να παθς!!!
> 
> (θα επρεπε κανονικα να σε φερω στον ισιο δρομο αλλα εγω ουτε υπομονη εχω ουτε καλο παιδι ειμαι...)
> 
> απορια νο2: υπαρχουν ακομα τα XP???
> 
> τι τα θελετε ρε παιδια? τοσο κολλημενοι πια ειστε με τα παιχνιδακια του ΜΑΜΕ???


Καλα να πάθεις και απο μενα  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Σιγα μη βαλουμε sVista   :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> Update για 2 smp κονσόλες στον Q6600 με Win XP 64 bit:
> 
> Με μία smp είχα ppd: 2246,14
> 
> Με δύο smp έχω ppd (συνολικό): 2599,71
> 
> Οχι άσχημη αύξηση μια και μιλάμε για 0 ευρώ έξοδα.
> 
> Αν έχουμε 250 πόντους/ημέρα από έναν, από 30 φτάνουμε τους 7500 πόντους/ημέρα αύξηση
> ...


Σιγα μην εχω 200  
3 quad και ενας Conroe
Καλη η ιδεα για 2 clients αν μου στησει κανεις fahmoon στο Linux




> είμαι έτοιμος να δοκιμάσω x2 6000+ με debian. Λογικά θα πάρω 2653 που παίρνω και στα win. Στα win xp 32  (με 5% υπερχρονισμό στα 3150) κάνει ~18min και 30sec το 1%
> 
> Η επιλογή του debian έγινε γιατί είναι 64bit και γιατί ... υπήρχε κατεβασμένο ένα image και βαρέθηκα να κάνω download. Απ'ότι είδα θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με τα xp 32-bit. Αξίζει τον κόπο ή να πάω σε κάτι άλλο όπως  sabayon , gentoo, ubuntu Κλπ κλπ?
> 
> Πάντως μια και το εγκατέστησα θα το ξεκινήσω και θα στείλω αποτελέσματα.


Debian μια χαρα ειναι
Sabayon επισης
Οχι Koubountoeidi και SuSe :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## skapetis

> Debian μια χαρα ειναι
> Sabayon επισης
> Οχι Koubountoeidi και SuSe



Όντως πάει πολύ καλά με 15min 47sec το 1% περίπου 3 λεπτά λιγότερο από windows :One thumb up: 
(την 2605)

----------


## wi fi thief

> Όντως πάει πολύ καλά με 15min 47sec το 1% περίπου 3 λεπτά λιγότερο από windows
> (την 2605)


ο 6000+ σε στοκ? :Worthy: 

ο δικος μου ο 5200+ (τον εχω στα 2800ΜΗΖ)στο sabayon 64 μου δινει την 2605 :



*Spoiler:*




			[13:22:32] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5 percent)
[13:37:31] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[13:39:51] Writing local files
[13:39:51] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6 percent)
[13:54:51] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[13:57:09] Writing local files
[13:57:10] Completed 35000 out of 500000 steps  (7 percent)
[14:12:09] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[14:14:30] Writing local files
[14:14:30] Completed 40000 out of 500000 steps  (8 percent)
[14:29:30] Timered checkpoint triggered.
		



17' 20"/frame
 :Crying:

----------


## skapetis

> ο 6000+ σε στοκ?
> 
> ο δικος μου ο 5200+ (τον εχω στα 2800ΜΗΖ)στο sabayon 64 μου δινει την 2605 :
> ...
> 17' 20"/frame


Όταν λες stock φαντάζομαι εννοείς ψύκτρα? Ναι. Κλοκαρισμένος στα 3150mhz (+5%)

Χωρίς υπερχρονισμό πάει στους 55 βαθμούς, με τον υπερχρονισμό στους 57

Μια χαρά πας για 5200+ Κάνε υπομονή και όταν βγούν οι phenom b3 αν πέρνει η μητρική σου αναβαθμίζεις  :Smile:  

Υπάρχει βέβαια και 6400+ που είναι 200Mhz πιο πάνω (3200mhz) . Πρέπει να κερδίζει γύρω στο 1-1,5 λεπτό σε σχέση με τον 6000+

----------


## wi fi thief

οχι εννοουσα τη συχνοτητα (αν τον τρεχεις στα 3G)

210 X 15 τον εχεις?

δοκιμασε 220-225 Χ14 παιζουνε και οι μνημες σου πανω απο 800ΜΗΖ ( με 15Χ πρεπει να σου δινει στα 210 περιπου 770ΜΗΖ DDR2 με 14Χ και 220 θα παρεις περιπου 850ΜΗΖ DDR2) 
βεβαια θα ανεβει και η θερμοκρασια... :Sad:

----------


## skapetis

> οχι εννοουσα τη συχνοτητα (αν τον τρεχεις στα 3G)
> 
> 210 X 15 τον εχεις?
> 
> δοκιμασε 220-225 Χ14 παιζουνε και οι μνημες σου πανω απο 800ΜΗΖ ( με 15Χ πρεπει να σου δινει στα 210 περιπου 770ΜΗΖ DDR2 με 14Χ και 220 θα παρεις περιπου 850ΜΗΖ DDR2) 
> βεβαια θα ανεβει και η θερμοκρασια...



Με τη ρύθμιση που έχω (210χ15) οι μνήμες πάνε στα 793 Mhz και το cpu-z δίνει 1:1 με τη συχνότητα της cpu. Νομίζω ότι ο πολλαπλασιαστής δεν έχει ρύθμιση στο bios. Θα το κοιτάξω όταν τελειώσει το wu. Θα πρέπει να το στρεσάρω στα windows για να δω τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει γιατί στο debian έχω πολύ minimal σύστημα  :Sad: 

Η 2605 δίνει 1760?

EDIT: Η μνήμη πάει 393*2=786 και όχι 793

----------


## A_gamer

> Εχει κι άλλο ένα καλό:
> 
> Εστω ότι έχει τελειώσει το wu και πάει να το στείλει, αλλά ο @@ρας ο server είναι κάτω (μου έχει συμβεί), είναι νύχτα κι εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα γιατί δεν το βλέπεις. Το δεύτερο που τρέχει, παίρνει τα άλλα 2 core και προχωράει πιο γρήγορα, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλακεία, ή να το δεις το πρωί, να κλείσεις την μία και να την ξανανοίξεις για να πάρει έστω νέο wu να μην κάθεται. 
> 
> wi fi sabayon δεν γίνεται να βάλω, είναι pc στη δουλειά.
> 
> edit: και δεν ξέρεις κι όλας στο Linux αν θα έχεις όφελος, μιλάμε για άλλο λειτουργικό εντελώς.


Ενδιαφέρουσες αποκαλύψεις.  :One thumb up: 




> Ολες οι καλές εφαρμογές ( Crysis, Kane & Lynch, Call of Duty,Hellgate London κτλ ) τρέχουν σε XP και εφόσον έχουν να αναδείξουν έξτρα λειτουργίες ( βλέπε γραφικά ) και σε Vista.


Αυτά που λες δεν είναι εφαρμογές.  :Crazy:

----------


## Iannis

> Η 2605 δίνει 1760?


Ναι   :One thumb up: 

Ειναι μακραν η αποδοτικότερη σε σχεση με τον χρονο που θελει (μαζι με την 2604) απο ολα τα WU του project

----------


## skapetis

> Ναι  
> 
> Ειναι μακραν η αποδοτικότερη σε σχεση με τον χρονο που θελει (μαζι με την 2604) απο ολα τα WU του project


 :Clap:  :Yahooooo:  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## mpapad

> Αυτά που λες δεν είναι εφαρμογές.



Πρέπει να δικαιολογήσω με κάποιο τρόπο τον Quad με την 8800GTX .... γιατί αν ήταν να τρέχω Office δεν τα χρειαζόμουν  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## skapetis

> οχι εννοουσα τη συχνοτητα (αν τον τρεχεις στα 3G)
> 
> 210 X 15 τον εχεις?
> 
> δοκιμασε 220-225 Χ14 παιζουνε και οι μνημες σου πανω απο 800ΜΗΖ ( με 15Χ πρεπει να σου δινει στα 210 περιπου 770ΜΗΖ DDR2 με 14Χ και 220 θα παρεις περιπου 850ΜΗΖ DDR2) 
> βεβαια θα ανεβει και η θερμοκρασια...



Τελικά αλλάζει τον πολλαπλασιαστή. Έκανα αυτό που είπες αλλά έδωσε 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα κέρδος σε σχέση με το 210 Χ 15. Θυμάμαι τον Iannis να λέει ότι με ψηλότερο FSB παίρνει καλύτερα αποτελέσμα, αλλά προφανώς δεν ισχύει στον AMD. Το ακύρωσα γιατί δεν πρέπει να είναι και πολύ σταθερό. Έτρεξα το cpu-z για να δω σε τι συχνότητα πήγε τις μνήμες (cpu στα 3300) και έκλεινε άμεσα το ρεύμα στον υπολογιστή. εντάξει, με μητρική των 50€ (m2a-vm) δεν περίμενα και τίποτα καλύτερο  :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

αυτο που εννοω ειναι οτι αν μπορεις ειναι καλυτερα να πιασεις την ιδια συχνοτητα με ζυγο πολλαπλασιαστη ωστε η μνημη να ξεκιναει απο τα 800ΜΗΖ και οχι απο τα ~750 οπως με τον μονο.
To ζητουμενο ειναι η σταθεροτητα και οχι μερικα δεπτερολεπτα κερδος ανα frame
Γιατι αν φας κανενα τριημερο (τουλαχιστον) στις δοκιμες ή αν χασεις 2-3 WUs λογω ασταθειας του υπολογιστη τοτε στην ουσια αντι να κερδιζεις σε παραγωγη, χανεις.

Εγω με τις δοκιμες και τα στησιματα διπλωσα μονο μια WU την τελευταια εβδομαδα.
ξερεια ποσα δεπτερολεπτα πρεπει να κερδισω και ποσο καιρο χρειαζεται να αναπληρωσω τους 5000 ποντους που εχασε η ομαδα?

τελειωσα στα Βιστα μια 2635 χωρις κανενα προβλημα και σημερα ενω δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα μπαινω στο sabayon και βλεπω οτι μετα απο 50% δουλειας χωρις προβλημα στην 2605 κολλαει το συμπαν.
Θ αμπορουσε να φταιει οτιδηποτε (αν και ο κυριος υποπτος ειναι το κλοκαρισμα) και οπως καταλαβαινεις αν επιμεινω και δεν τον κατεβασω λιγακι μπορει μεν να βρω τι εχω κανει λαθος και να ειμαι παλι σταθερος αλλα το τριημερο δοκιμων που θα χρειαστω και τους χαμενους ποντους δεν τους παιρνω πισω ουτε σε ενα διμηνο αν δεν κερδισω πανω απο ενα με δυο λεπτα ανα φρειμ (πραγμα αδυνατο)

Ο Iannis και αλλοι που εχουν C2D θα διαβαζουν τα μηνυματα μας και θα γελανε γιατι οι cpu τους δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα στο O/C και τους κανουν μαγκες με δυο ρυθμισουλες στο BIOS.
 :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Πρέπει να δικαιολογήσω με κάποιο τρόπο τον Quad με την 8800GTX .... γιατί αν ήταν να τρέχω Office δεν τα χρειαζόμουν


Πώς φαίνονται οι ματσωμένοι.  :Razz: 

ΥΓ.: Σήμερα κλείνω 10 μήνες από τότε που έγινα μέλος εδώ στο www.adslgr.com, και η "θεία εκ Κύπρου" (arrow) τους 9 (έτυχε να γραφτεί 1 μήνα μετά από μένα ακριβώς).

----------


## Iannis

> Ο Iannis και αλλοι που εχουν C2D θα διαβαζουν τα μηνυματα μας και θα γελανε γιατι οι cpu τους δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα στο O/C και τους κανουν μαγκες με δυο ρυθμισουλες στο BIOS.


Δεν γελαει κανεις
Οπως λες η προσπαθεια μετραει Καλυτερα σταθερός και ας κατεβασεις λιγο τα MHz :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Ενα chip AMD 2,4 δεν παει 3,9 που ειναι ο ενας απο τους Intel Quad μου. Αυτο ειναι γνωστό

----------


## erateinos

> Οπως λες η προσπαθεια μετραει Καλυτερα σταθερός


 :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

> Δεν γελαει κανεις
> Οπως λες η προσπαθεια μετραει Καλυτερα σταθερός και ας κατεβασεις λιγο τα MHz
> Ενα chip AMD 2,4 δεν παει 3,9 που ειναι ο ενας απο τους Intel Quad μου. Αυτο ειναι γνωστό


Εδω ειμαστε Aria η σειρα σου

----------


## aria

> Εδω ειμαστε Aria η σειρα σου


Καταστροφή doc, μόλις του'δωσα τις τιμές, ριστάρτ, ακούω να δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά πάπαλα οθόνη  :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

> Καταστροφή doc, μόλις του'δωσα τις τιμές, ριστάρτ, ακούω να δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά πάπαλα οθόνη


Τι μητρική
Ποιές μνημες (στα ποσα?)

----------


## arrow

Off Topic






> ΥΓ.: Σήμερα κλείνω 10 μήνες από τότε που έγινα μέλος εδώ στο www.adslgr.com, και η "θεία εκ Κύπρου" (arrow) τους 9 (έτυχε να γραφτεί 1 μήνα μετά από μένα ακριβώς).


 
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

... κάποιον άκουσα από μακρυά να λέει ότι "γεράσαμε" εδώ μέσα!...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

αφού δεν βλέπω κανένα meeting 2-3 Φεβ πάω στο meeting point να δω αν υπάρχει τπτ φρέσκο αίμα για μας τα βαμπιρόνια!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## wi fi thief

> Καταστροφή doc, μόλις του'δωσα τις τιμές, ριστάρτ, ακούω να δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά πάπαλα οθόνη


στην αρχη δοκιμασε να κανεις εκκινηση το pc με πατημενο το πληκτρο "insert"
Aν η οθονη παλι δεν δουλευει (σου βγαζει δλδ "no signal") κανε clear Cmos (δες στο manual του mobo σου πως)

οταν ξαναμπεις στο Bios κατεβασε καπως τις τιμες και ξαναδοκιμασε.
 :Wink:

----------


## skapetis

> To ζητουμενο ειναι η σταθεροτητα και οχι μερικα δεπτερολεπτα κερδος ανα frame


Αυτό ακριβώς. Γι'αυτό κι εγώ σταμάτησα τους πειραματισμούς με το o/c και γύρισα στο παλιό config. 15:47 ανά frame είναι όνειρο μπροστά στο 19:43 που πρωτοέψηνα smp σε win με τη native συχνότητα (3000Mhz). Τώρα σε ε 26 ώρες και 17 λεπτά δίνει 1760p.

Βέβαια το έχω περιορίσει το διπύρηνο στο σπίτι γιατί ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός ΔΕΗ ήταν στα όρια εγκεφαλικού  (~40% πάνω) και το κρατάω για ώρα ανάγκης που πέφτει η παραγωγή στη δουλειά. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω παράπονο, νέο ρεκόρ με 8131p τις τελευταίες 24h και 26η θέση (ξεκίνησα Αύγουστο  :Smile: )

----------


## wi fi thief

> Βέβαια το έχω περιορίσει το διπύρηνο στο σπίτι γιατί ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός ΔΕΗ ήταν στα όρια εγκεφαλικού  (~40% πάνω)


κοιτα, αυτο το προβλημα το εχω κι εγω (οχι το οικονομικο αλλα το οικολογικο) :Smile: 

Το πολεμαω σβηνοντας που και που τον υπολογιστη μου, δωριζοντας σε συγγενεις και φιλους λαμπες οικολογικες και παρακολουθωντας στην τηλεοραση την εκπομπη του μανεση για να πειστω οτι οι ελεγκτες των ρολογιων της δεη ειναι ασχετοι και μας κλεβουνε  :Razz:

----------


## skapetis

> κοιτα, αυτο το προβλημα το εχω κι εγω (οχι το οικονομικο αλλα το οικολογικο)
> 
> Το πολεμαω σβηνοντας που και που τον υπολογιστη μου, δωριζοντας σε συγγενεις και φιλους λαμπες οικολογικες και παρακολουθωντας στην τηλεοραση την εκπομπη του μανεση για να πειστω οτι οι ελεγκτες των ρολογιων της δεη ειναι ασχετοι και μας κλεβουνε


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> στην αρχη δοκιμασε να κανεις εκκινηση το pc με πατημενο το πληκτρο "insert"
> Aν η οθονη παλι δεν δουλευει (σου βγαζει δλδ "no signal") κανε clear Cmos (δες στο manual του mobo σου πως)
> 
> οταν ξαναμπεις στο Bios κατεβασε καπως τις τιμες και ξαναδοκιμασε.


Έστρωσε με clear cmos  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 

Λοιπόν!!!  Όποιος με πιέσει και μου ξανακάνει κουβέντα για οβερκλόκινγκ  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  θα τον καταραστώ να πάθει με τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά τα εξής:

να του χάνονται όλες οι πρωτεΐνες στο 99%, να του'ρχεται η ΔΕΗ κάθε τετράμηνο 3.560 ευρώ, να του καίγεται το τροφοδοτικό με το που αγοράζει καινούριο, να χρεωκοπήσει και να αναγκαστεί να καίει τα πισιά του για να ζεσταθεί.  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:

----------


## erateinos

> θα τον καταραστώ να πάθει με τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά τα εξής:
> 
> να του χάνονται όλες οι πρωτεΐνες στο 99%, να του'ρχεται η ΔΕΗ κάθε τετράμηνο 3.560 ευρώ, να του καίγεται το τροφοδοτικό με το που αγοράζει καινούριο, να χρεωκοπήσει και να αναγκαστεί να καίει τα πισιά του για να ζεσταθεί.


έρωτας είναι θαρρώ, ότι νοιώθω, αγγίζω και ζώ    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Έστρωσε με clear cmos 
> 
> Λοιπόν!!!  Όποιος με πιέσει και μου ξανακάνει κουβέντα για οβερκλόκινγκ  θα τον καταραστώ να πάθει με τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά τα εξής:
> 
> να του χάνονται όλες οι πρωτεΐνες στο 99%, να του'ρχεται η ΔΕΗ κάθε τετράμηνο 3.560 ευρώ, να του καίγεται το τροφοδοτικό με το που αγοράζει καινούριο, να χρεωκοπήσει και να αναγκαστεί να καίει τα πισιά του για να ζεσταθεί.


Τι το θελατε το overclock κυρια μου :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

χαχαχαχα

Sorry anon :Smile:

----------


## telumentil

Masters of Horror - The Curse of Overclocking (Aria Witch Project)  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## aria

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ναα σας πήγε ε;;;  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Ναα σας πήγε ε;;;


ναι  :Shocked:  

είχα εφιάλτες το βράδυ στον ύπνο μου  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> Masters of Horror - The Curse of Overclocking (Aria Witch Project)


αχ  :Shocked:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναα σας πήγε ε;;;


Εσύ τι λες;  :Scared:   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: A_gamer added 118 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........



Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι: έχει κανείς μία από τις καινούριες (3850/3870...) κάρτες της ΑΤΙ; Αν ναι, έχετε δοκιμάσει αν γίνεται να φολντάρουν με τον GPU client;

----------


## Iannis

Caramela is back

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

> Caramela is back


 :Embarassed:  :Yahooooo: 
 :Respekt:

----------


## dantouan

Wellcome back  :Smile:

----------


## stef2

Καλως την

----------


## sotiriskakos

Από χθες που τελείωσε μια πρωτεϊνη δε μπορεί να στείλει τα απότελέσματα.Έχει κανένα πρόβλημα μήπως ο σέρβερ;Γιατί η σύνδεσή μου είναι εντάξει και δε μου έχει ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## wi fi thief

> Από χθες που τελείωσε μια πρωτεϊνη δε μπορεί να στείλει τα απότελέσματα.Έχει κανένα πρόβλημα μήπως ο σέρβερ;Γιατί η σύνδεσή μου είναι εντάξει και δε μου έχει ξανασυμβεί.


εμενα μια φορα που μου ειχε συμβει το εσωσα με ./fah6 -send all (tip του νικαετου :Respekt: )

βεβαια σε λινουξ

αν τρεχεις Win δεν ξερω... :Thinking:

----------


## skapetis

> εμενα μια φορα που μου ειχε συμβει το εσωσα με ./fah6 -send all (tip του νικαετου)
> 
> βεβαια σε λινουξ
> 
> αν τρεχεις Win δεν ξερω...


Δουλεύει και σε windows από command line (dos) χωρίς το ./ βέβαια.

----------


## Νικαετός

> εμενα μια φορα που μου ειχε συμβει το εσωσα με ./fah6 -send all (tip του νικαετου)
> 
> βεβαια σε λινουξ
> 
> αν τρεχεις Win δεν ξερω...


Για να αποδίδουμε σωστά τα credits : Και εγώ από τον evilHawk το πήρα  :Wink:

----------


## sotiriskakos

Δηλαδή στο cmd πληκτρολογώ αυτή την εντολή;

----------


## skapetis

> Δηλαδή στο cmd πληκτρολογώ αυτή την εντολή;


ναι ... δεν θυμάμαι αν το εκτελέσιμο  έίναι fah ή fah6 αλλά θα το βρεις
αν δεν παίξει με την πρώτη δοκίμασε μερικές φορές

----------


## Iannis

> Δηλαδή στο cmd πληκτρολογώ αυτή την εντολή;


Ναι

στο folder του folding δίνεις


```
fah6 -local -send all
```

Υπενθυμίζω τις παραμέτρους της κονσόλας 

Options:
*-config*      Configure user information
* -configonly*  Configure user information, then exit
* -help*        Dispaly this usage screen
* -queueinfo*   Get information on queued work units
*-delete x*    Delete item #x from work queue
*-send x*      Send result #x to server then exit. Use x=all to send all results
*-verbosity x* Sets the output level, from 1 to 9 (max). The default is 3
*-pause*       Pause after finishing & trying to send current unit
*-oneunit*     Exit after completing one unit
*-forceasm*    Force core assembly optimizations to be used if available
*-advmethods*  Use new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available
*-gpu x*       Run GPU code on the specified display number
*-freeBSD*     Make brandelf system call on downloaded cores.
*-openBSD*     Make elf2olf system call on downloaded cores.

----------


## sotiriskakos

Θα το δοκιμάσω.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## erateinos

καλό μήνα να έχουμε  :Yahooooo:

----------


## harris

Eπίσης Μάρκο  :Smile: 

Καλό μήνα σε όλους  :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

τόπαμε και στο meeting point αλλα δεν χάνουμε να το ξαναπούμε...

καλό μήνα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο !!!

----------


## Breezaki

Καλό μήνα σε όλους παιδιά!!! :Smile:

----------


## stef2

Γειά σου Μάρκο  :Smile:  Καλό μήνα σε όλους

----------


## erateinos

Χάρη (πάντα με το χαμόγελο  :Biggrin: )

Μαρία (μαζί δεν είπαμε τίποτα  :Razz:   :Smile: ) 

Breezaki (συγνώμη δεν ξέρω το όνομα σου)   

Στέφανε (να δω πότε θα κανονίσουμε τον καφέ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )  

να είσαστε πάντα καλά  :Thumbs up:

----------


## stef2

είναι κάτω τα stats του kakao ;
ξερει κανείς ;

----------


## Iannis

> καλό μήνα να έχουμε


ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ


*1-2-2007*

*1-2-2008*

*




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από Iannis


Εβαλα μπροστα και εγώ με 2 μηχανακια


*


> * Τα αλλα αργοτερα.*
> 
> * (Παλια θυμαμαι υπηρχε ενα λινκ του Stanford, που εβλεπες ποιο PC εστειλε τι εστειλε και ποτε)*
> * Δουλευει αυτό ακομη ?*




*ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ 36673* 

*ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΥΡΤΑ ΜΕ 1.921.931   ΚΕΡΑΚΙΑ* 

 :Rock Band:

----------


## erateinos

> *ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ 36673* 
> 
> *ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΥΡΤΑ ΜΕ 1.921.931   ΚΕΡΑΚΙΑ*


 :Respekt: 

θα βάλουμε φωτιά με τόσα κεριά  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ
> 
> 
> *1-2-2007*
> 
> *1-2-2008*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Worthy: να σε καλα να ΜΑΣ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ!!! :Respekt:

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλό μήνα παιδιά σε όλους.

Doctor. χρόνια πολλά στο folding πάντα ορεξάτος.

(H SMP beta έληξε σήμερα, όλοι ανανέωση γρήγορα)

----------


## stef2

> Καλό μήνα παιδιά σε όλους.
> 
> Doctor. χρόνια πολλά στο folding πάντα ορεξάτος.
> 
> (H SMP beta έληξε σήμερα, όλοι ανανέωση γρήγορα)


Καλό μήνα σε όλους,
σήμερα βρήκε να λήξει 
doc σου εύχομαι και πολυεκατομμυριούχος

----------


## gkats2002

Μικρό το κακό που έληξε. Απλή εγκατάσταση και το install.bat και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.

Μεγάλο για όσους έχουν πολλά PC να διπλώνουν με SMP  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Καλημέρα και από εμένα στην ομάδα.

----------


## Hengeo

Καλό μήνα σε όλους και να τα χιλιάσεις γιατρέ (τα χρόνια στην ομάδα!)  :Smile: 

Πάω και εγώ να ανανεώσω την smp. Να δούμε πότε θα σκεφτούν να βάλουν αυτόματο κατέβασμα ενημερώσεων..

----------


## Iannis

Μαρκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

πάρε ενα ξυλο
Κάποιοι πάνε για κουλούρα και χαλαρωσανε.

..... βρήκατε,,,,,, παπά, κουμπάρο, νυφικό   

κανένα νέο 8πυρηνο βρήκατε ? ορέ??

Α κανε λιστα γαμου στο Πλαισιο - Multirama (όπως εκανα και εγω)


έχει κανείς κολλυτο τον νέο αρχιεπίσκοπο??
 Εκει στη μονή Πετρακη έχουν πολλα pc τίγκα σε mp3 ψαλμωδίες

----------


## Hengeo

> έχει κανείς κολλυτο τον νέο αρχιεπίσκοπο??
>  Εκει στη μονή Πετρακη έχουν πολλα pc τίγκα σε mp3 ψαλμωδίες


LOOOOL απίστευτος!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Εγώ έχω μία μικρή πτώση διότι μου έκανε κάτι κολλήματα όταν πήγαινε να πάρει νέα πρωτεΐνη, και έμενε κάποιες ώρες χωρίς δουλειά, μέχρι να το δω και να κάνω restart την κονσόλα. Οπότε, δεν φταίω εγώ, αλλά οι server του stanford  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Μαρκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο
> 
> πάρε ενα ξυλο
> Κάποιοι πάνε για κουλούρα και χαλαρωσανε.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

άστους δάσκαλε να χαρούν τον έρωτα τους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Δε χαλάρωσα...  :Smile: 

Εχουμε δικτυακά προβλήματα στο χώρο που είναι οι servers. Το δίκτυο ανοίγει όποτε γουστάρει για 1 λεπτό και μετά ξανακλείνει για ώρες. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οτι χάνονται πρωτείνες και δε μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση. Πέφτουν οι clients και δε μπορώ να τους ξαναφέρω από μακριά, δεν έχω βάλει ουτε καν την καινούργια beta... χαμός... 

Κουμπάρο βρήκαμε, εκκλησία όχι ακόμα....

----------


## gkats2002

Άντε ρε Θοδωρή, πότε με το καλό? Εμείς κλείσαμε και ημερομηνία και εκκλησία, τους κουμπάρους τους έχουμε καιρό τώρα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Πωπω γάμοι και χαρές...! Η ώρα η καλή παιδιά!!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## k_koulos

κάποιοι δεν πρόσεχαν στο δίπλωμα και τους "δίπλωσαν"

το νου σας οι ελεύθεροι εκεί έξω! :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωρέ, είναι και δίσεκτο το 08... πού πάτε ?? Δεν βλέπετε τι τραβάμε εμείς οι παντρεμένοι?? Αχχχχχχ

(Άντε με το καλό βρε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: )

----------


## Iannis

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.. :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ο κουμπάρος φολνταρει?
Ο παπας?
Η κουμπάρα?
Οι καλεσμένοι??

Αν οχι,
 καν τους όλους RMA εκτός τη νύφη  :Smile: 




ενα WU ακόμα...... και γίνανε 2 τα μιλιούνια  :2Guns: 

edit : Γίνανε

----------


## stef2

> ενα WU ακόμα...... και γίνανε 2 τα μιλιούνια


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  μπράβο doc

----------


## gkats2002

Εύγε δόκτορ...

Οι παντρεμένοι δεν νομίζω να έχουν παράπονα  :No no:  :No no: 

Όσο για τον κουμπάρο και ΤΙΣ κουμπάρες, κάτι πάει να γίνει με το "δίπλωμα"  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ο κουμπάρος φολνταρει?
> ...


Μπράβο Γιάννη... 
Δυστυχώς οι κουμπάροι κλπ δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το άθλημα... Οσο κι προσπάθησα να τους πείσω να αγοράσουνε PC για να φολντάρουνε lol...

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας.

----------


## arrow

... another one bites the dust...  :Smile: 

με την καλή έννοια πάντα...  :Wink:

----------


## wi fi thief

καλημερες και καλα στεφανα  :Smile: 

και στα δικα σας (στις ...ανυπαντρες)  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

το δις εξαμαρτείν ου κανενός σοφού!...  :Cool: 

αλλά έλα που τα τραβάει ο οργανισμός μας!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caramela

Κάτω στο adslgr.. στo folding..   :Whistle: Κάνουνε κάποιοι  διπλωμάτες  γάμο!..
Με γαμπρό τον  :Worthy: alexopoth69!!  Διπλωμάτη απ’ τους μεγάλους ! :Respekt: 
 Το μπουζούκι παίζει ο Ιannis  :Wink: μπαγλαμά ο  :Smile: gats2002..
την κιθάρα πιάνει η Aria… :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): στο τραγούδι  η Caramela..που είναι μεγαλοκοπέλα!! :Razz: 
 Φωτογράφος της ομάδας ο erateinos…καιρό δε χάνει…και χαμόγελα ζητάει… :Biggrin: 
 Οverclokia … οι ψαλτάδες..  :Twisted Evil:  ψήσαμε και τους παπάδες!! :One thumb up: 
 Και ο κουμπάρος και η κουμπάρα, τετρεπύρινα δωρίζουν!! :Clap: 
 Για να ανέβει η ομάδα… :Superman: και το Stanford να τρελάνει!! :Crazy: 
 :Yahooooo:  Που στη κορυφή θα φτάνει!! :Yahooooo:

----------


## aria

caramela  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

 :Respekt: 


_Έχω διακόψει εδώ και λίγες μέρες γιατί τα προβλήματα πέφτουν βροχή - αλλά θα τον νικήσουμε τον Μέρφυ, σίγουρα ναι! - επίσης αποφάσισα να πουλήσω και το PS3, είναι κρίμα να κάθεται σαν διακοσμητικό στοιχείο..._

----------


## Iannis

> Κάτω στο adslgr.. στo folding..  Κάνουνε κάποιοι  διπλωμάτες  γάμο!..
> Με γαμπρό τον alexopoth69!!  Διπλωμάτη απ’ τους μεγάλους !
>  Το μπουζούκι παίζει ο Ιannis μπαγλαμά ο gats2002..
> την κιθάρα πιάνει η Aria…στο τραγούδι  η Caramela..που είναι μεγαλοκοπέλα!!
>  Φωτογράφος της ομάδας ο erateinos…καιρό δε χάνει…και χαμόγελα ζητάει…
>  Οverclokia … οι ψαλτάδες..  ψήσαμε και τους παπάδες!!
>  Και ο κουμπάρος και η κουμπάρα, τετρεπύρινα δωρίζουν!!
>  Για να ανέβει η ομάδα…και το Stanford να τρελάνει!!
>  Που στη κορυφή θα φτάνει!!


απιστευτη   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 




> caramela 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Έχω διακόψει εδώ και λίγες μέρες γιατί τα προβλήματα πέφτουν βροχή - αλλά θα τον νικήσουμε τον Μέρφυ, σίγουρα ναι! - επίσης αποφάσισα να πουλήσω και το PS3, είναι κρίμα να κάθεται σαν διακοσμητικό στοιχείο..._



 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  γιατι καθετε Πριζες δεν εχετε σπιτι??

----------


## tedd

Σε λίγες ώρες πάμε για την 38η :One thumb up: , αλλά μας κυνηγούν οι Σουηδοί μας φτάνουν σε 6,5 χρόνια. :Whistle:

----------


## arrow

> Σε λίγες ώρες πάμε για την 38η, αλλά μας κυνηγούν οι Σουηδοί μας *φτάνουν σε 6,5 χρόνια*.


 
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


πετάει η ομάδα πάντως έστω και με μερικές απώλειες!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## tolism30

Άλλαξε και ο client του ps3, με διαφορά του ότι επιλύθηκαν τα προβλήματα με την λήψη και αποστολή δεδομένων με τον server

----------


## mpapad

Τώρα με τα μεγάλα τα κρύα δεν έχω ξεκολλήσει από το PC μου... στους 70-73 βαθμούς η CPU ... ότι πρέπει... 

Γλιτώνω και την θερμάστρα.  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> Τώρα με τα μεγάλα τα κρύα δεν έχω ξεκολλήσει από το PC μου... στους 70-73 βαθμούς η CPU ... ότι πρέπει... 
> 
> Γλιτώνω και την θερμάστρα.


Ριξε και κάνα κάστανο πάνω στην σόμπα cpu ήθελα να πω, ειναι η εποχή τους. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Οπα

Ο Aireticus εκθρόνισε την κυρία απο τοπ 20??? :Whistle:

----------


## skapetis

έπεται και συνέχεια αν πάει καλά η παραγωγή της εβδομάδας   :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## kafao1

Γεια σας! 
Εδώ και καιρό έφτιαξα ένα partition το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ κατά 95% όταν ανοίγω το μηχανάκι μου (είναι βοηθητικό αλλά έχει καταλήξει να είναι κύριο) αλλά μόλις πριν από λίγο ανακάλυψα οτι δεν είχα βάλει να foldάρει!!!!!!  :Whistle: 
Μετανιωμένος λοιπόν ζήτω ταπεινά συγγνώμη  :Razz:  και για τιμωρία ο μέγας Sempron-ας, αυτός που κάθεται πάνω στο τιμημένο socket A…. θα διπλώνει με 90% της δύναμης του....   :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

Στέφανε, καλημέρα, βλέπω σκαρφαλώσαμε στην κορυφή της ημερήσιας παραγωγής.  :One thumb up: 

Παίζει καμία προσφορά εκεί στην Αργυρούπολη, του τύπου "όποιος φολντάρει για το arnet με quad, έχει δωρεάν συνδρομή" ? Εεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?  :Razz: 

edit: εγώ έπεσα για λίγο γιατί κάποιος τσογλ@@@@@@@ έκλεισε τοην κονσόλα στον quad στην δουλειά. Εκανα σεμινάριο σε πελάτη και μου ξέφυγε. Τώρα ξαναμπήκε στο φούλ. Οπότε όποιοι με περάσατε για λίγο, μην χαίρεστε, επανέρχομαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαι

----------


## gkats2002

Κι εδώ προβληματάκια, φαίνεται άλλωστε από το διάγραμμα στο EOC  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Είπα να στήσω SLI στον Quad, και μετά την τοποθέτηση της δεύτερης κάρτας και την αλλαγή του bridge στην μητρική, τα XP είδαν τα ραδίκια ανάποδα. Και δεν ήταν τόσο το πρόβλημα να τα περάσω ξανά, αλλά αφού τα εγκατέστησα και έβαλα και την κονσόλα, όταν τρέχω το install.bat δεν ολοκληρώνει την εγκατάσταση, και μου βγάζει κάτι σφάλματα με socket, MPIDU και κάτι άλλα ότι δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με το ABIT_Gkats2002 (το μηχάνημα και το user account είναι αυτά).

Υπάρχει κανένα ενδεχόμενο να φταίει ότι έκανα εγκατάσταση σε άλλο partition το οποίο έχει το γράμμα D ???

Τουλάχιστον να ξέρω, αν είναι να κάνω πάλι εγκατάσταση τα windows, ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## stef2

> Στέφανε, καλημέρα, βλέπω σκαρφαλώσαμε στην κορυφή της ημερήσιας παραγωγής. 
> 
> Παίζει καμία προσφορά εκεί στην Αργυρούπολη, του τύπου "όποιος φολντάρει για το arnet με quad, έχει δωρεάν συνδρομή" ? Εεεεεεεεεεεεεε ? 
> 
> edit: εγώ έπεσα για λίγο γιατί κάποιος τσογλ@@@@@@@ έκλεισε τοην κονσόλα στον quad στην δουλειά. Εκανα σεμινάριο σε πελάτη και μου ξέφυγε. Τώρα ξαναμπήκε στο φούλ. Οπότε όποιοι με περάσατε για λίγο, μην χαίρεστε, επανέρχομαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαιαι


τό έχουμε πάρει ζεστά Βαγγέλη.
Αλλα δεν έχουν σημασία οι πόντοι για μένα προσωπικά 
Σημασία έχει το πλήθος των wu's που επεξεργαζόμαστε

 :Smile:

----------


## panosaoua

Τι κάνετε παιδιά; 

Ενα γεια μπήκα να πω. Είχα δουλιτσα και χάθηκα τώρα τελευταία. 

Η κονσόλα ψήνει αδιάκοπα όμως! 


Και ένα καλό off-topic (μόνο για Folders  :Razz: ) που είδα τώρα τελευταία. 

Το Microsoft Live Earth είναι γνωστό. Εχει μικρότερη ανάλυση από το google earth. 

Ελα όμως που αναβαθμίστηκε.

Μπείτε εδώ http://dev.live.com/virtualearth/sdk/ 

(Χρειάζεται ΙΕ, δυστυχώς αλλά πιστέψτε με αξίζει.)

Βρείτε την περιοχή σας και μετά πατήστε Bird's Eye (Εντυπωσιακό;   :Blink: )  (για Αθήνα, Θεσ/νίκη δουλεύει για αλλού δεν έχω δοκιμάσει).

Γυρνάει και ανάλογα με τις κατευθύνσεις. 

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!  :Smile: 

Χαιρετίσματα από Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## tedd

:Thinking:  Πολύ λίγα αυτοκίνητα βλέπω, 15αύγουστος θα ηταν. :Whistle:

----------


## wi fi thief

πολυ καλο...

επειδη δεν εχει 3καλα παρτε μια ουτρεχτη:


*Spoiler:*









 :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!! Ωραιο!!!!!
Να 'σαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Είναι η οθόνη του υπολογιστή σας μέσα στην μπίχλα; Οι σάλτσες από το φαΐ
έχουν κολλήσει και δεν λένε να βγουν ούτε με σφυρί και καλέμι;
Έμειναν υπολείμματα από παρακολούθηση βίντεο με stars της Ελληνικής trash tv;
Εμείς είμαστε εδώ!
Ο ειδικός μας συνεργάτης θα σας την κάνει να λάμπει σε χρόνο DT και στο
τσαμπέ.
kante click 

http://theglobalbible.com/temp/screenclean.swf

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt: 

δάσκαλε στείλε τον και από εδώ τον σκυλογλείφτη  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:

----------


## stef2

Που το βρήκες βρε ;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## arrow

crystal clear ενα πράμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## civil

Τρομερό!!!
 :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

Φοβερός για μία ακόμα φορά ο γιατρός!  :Respekt: 

Εντωμεταξύ, μόλις έφαγα την σκόνη κάποιου, ονόματα δεν λέμε  :Whistle:   :Laughing:

----------


## harris

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

Σας  αφίσα λιγο χαλαρους και αρχισατε τις λουφες 
Aireticus τον βουρδουλα γρήγορα Ακους εκει 110.000

Οπως ειπα και αλλου θα αργήσω να επανακαμψω  :Wall:

----------


## tedd

Γιατρέ γερά 
σφίξε τα λουριά

 :Razz:

----------


## arrow

πνίξου στα ζουμιά
γιατί μας έπιασε κατηφοριά

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Σας  αφίσα λιγο χαλαρους και αρχισατε τις λουφες 
> Aireticus τον βουρδουλα γρήγορα Ακους εκει 110.000
> 
> Οπως ειπα και αλλου θα αργήσω να επανακαμψω


καλώς τον δάσκαλο  :Smile: 

όλα καλά, με την μετακόμιση τακτοποιηθήκατε ?

είμαι κατά της βίας  :Cool:  

ρίχνω καμία μολότοφ πότε πότε  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλώς τον Γιατρό μας, άρπαξε κανένα βούρδουλα ( :Whip: ) γιατί δεν μας βλέπω καλά... 

Αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω, από σένα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις...

Βέβαια έχω πέσει κι εγώ λιγάκι... ( :Scared: )

Στάφανε ήρθε το αναμνηστικό, thanks

----------


## aria

Βαγγέλη, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Thumbs up:   :Clap:

----------


## caramela

:1000balloons:  :Happy Birthday:  :1000balloons: 

 :Clap: Xρονια πολλα!! :Clap:

----------


## vagskarm

Thank you, thank you  :Embarassed: 

και για όλους ότι επιθυμείτε για σας και τις οικογένειές σας

edit: Δεν σας είπα, πρωί πρωί σήμερα έστειλα συγχαρητήριο τηλεγράφημα στη μάνα μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Α, και μη νομίζετε, για μένα καθιερώθηκε η παρέλαση της 25ης, ένας αλλά λέων  :Cool: 

Μέσα στα 3000 προτερήματά μου, φυσικά, η μετριοφροσύνη  :Thinking:

----------


## arrow

με 3000 προτερήματα
σε γέννησε η μαμά σου
και σήμερα σε χαίρεται
όλη η οικογένειά σου

μαζί χαιρόμαστε κι εμείς
που σ' έχουμε παρέα
χρόνια πολλά σου ευχόμαστε
κι όλα της ζωής τα ωραία

----------


## wi fi thief

κι απο εμενα χρονια πολλα αγαπητε vagskarm και οτι επιθυμεις για σενα και οσους αγαπας και σ' αγαπανε  :Clap: 

σου κανω δωρο το λινκ απο οπου θα κατεβασεις το 3.5 loop2 (AMD 64 φυσικα)
αν θελεις Ιντελ 32(κι αυτα με το ζορι), ψαξ'το μονος σου.

 :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Και γιορτή ΚΑΙ γενέθλια?? ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ λοιπόν στο τετράγωνο ! Πολύχρονος, πάντα υγεία !!

----------


## A_gamer

(Χρόνια πολλά)² κι από μένα!  :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

vagskarm χρόνια σου πολλά για τα γενέθλια και για την γιορτή σου 

να τους χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρονται  :One thumb up: 



caramela χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα  :Smile:

----------


## caramela

> vagskarm χρόνια σου πολλά για τα γενέθλια και για την γιορτή σου 
> 
> να τους χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρονται 
> 
> 
> 
> caramela χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα


 :Smile: Να σε καλά ευχαριστώ... erateine  :Embarassed:

----------


## wi fi thief

@ karamela: βαγγελιτσα σε λενε?  :Smile: 

χρονια πολλα να χαιρεσαι το ονομα σου και παντα να εισαι γλυκια σαν καραμελα  :Clap:

----------


## vagskarm

caramela κάθε μέρα να γίνεσαι και πιο γλυκιά, να σε χαίρονται όσοι σε αγαπάνε (οι άλλοι ......)
και να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς (τους άλλους .......)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, και σεις ό,τι επιθυμείτε

----------


## Νικαετός

Χρόνια πολλά caramela !

----------


## caramela

> caramela κάθε μέρα να γίνεσαι και πιο γλυκιά, να σε χαίρονται όσοι σε αγαπάνε (οι άλλοι ......)
> και να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς (τους άλλους .......)
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, και σεις ό,τι επιθυμείτε


 :Smile: ευχαριστώ πολύ vagskarm συνονόματε για τις γλυκοκαραμελενιες σου ευχες!!
και εσύ ότι "γλυκοκαραμελενιο... :Razz:  " επιθυμείς...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ευχαριστώ για τις ευχες και όλους τους υπολοίπους συμφορορουμιτες!!! ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## stef2

Βαγγέλη , Caramela 
χρόνια πολλά παιδιά
ότι επιθυμείτε

----------


## aria

Χρόνια πολλά καραμελίτσα και ξαναχρόνια πολλά βαγγέλη!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά καραμέλα και Βαγγέλη, είς διπλούν ο δεύτερος. Ό,τι επιθυμείτε να το έχετε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

> Βαγγέλη , Caramela 
> χρόνια πολλά παιδιά
> ότι επιθυμείτε





> Χρόνια πολλά καραμελίτσα και ξαναχρόνια πολλά βαγγέλη!





> Χρόνια πολλά καραμέλα και Βαγγέλη, είς διπλούν ο δεύτερος. Ό,τι επιθυμείτε να το έχετε!


Σας ευχαριστώ.... :Yahooooo: 

caramela----> Εύα και λόγο της  ημέρας ακούω και στο   Βαγγελιτσα!! :Embarassed:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

Χρονια πολλαααααα
στους στις εορταζοντες εορταζουσες
 :Razz:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Πσσσττττ, γιατρέ εδώ είναι μόνο για όσους φολντάρουν  :Razz:  (Δύο μήνες μετακομίζεις ωρέ ? Πού έμπλεξες?)


Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα σε όσους ξέχασα πριν.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Iannis

> Πσσσττττ, γιατρέ εδώ είναι μόνο για όσους φολντάρουν  (Δύο μήνες μετακομίζεις ωρέ ? Πού έμπλεξες?)
> 
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα σε όσους ξέχασα πριν.


Αχ αχ 
Η μετακομιση τελειωσε τα PC ειναι χυμα στο πατωμα και εγω παιζω με το νεο Dell XPS-M1330 που ειναι κουκλι

Λιγο καιρο ξαποσταίνει ....κλπ κλπ: :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Οπά  είμαι  "βάλτε ότι κακιά λέξη θέλετε"

Χρόνια πολλά caramela !!!!!

Και φυσικά στους βαγγέληδες !

----------


## vagskarm

> Αχ αχ 
> Η μετακομιση τελειωσε τα PC ειναι χυμα στο πατωμα και εγω παιζω με το νεο Dell XPS-M1330 που ειναι κουκλι
> 
> Λιγο καιρο ξαποσταίνει ....κλπ κλπ:


Γιατρέ θα σε μαλώσω, πρώτα το δωμάτιο για το φολντάρισμα και μετά η .....κρεβατοκάμαρα!!!!

----------


## arrow

> Χρονια πολλαααααα
> στους στις εορταζοντες εορταζουσες


- ditto -  




*Spoiler:*




			μην γράφω τα ίδια και τα ίδια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## caramela

> Οπά  είμαι  "βάλτε ότι κακιά λέξη θέλετε"
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά caramela !!!!!
> 
> Και φυσικά στους βαγγέληδες !


Ευχαριστω Σπυρο!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Cool: οποιος πει *κακια λεξη* για τον sdikr... θα τιμωρηθει παραδειγματικα απο την caramela!!

 :Twisted Evil:  θα τον καραμελωσω μεχρι να παθει ζαχαρο!! :Razz:

----------


## stef2

> Ευχαριστω Σπυρο!!
> 
> οποιος πει *κακια λεξη* για τον sdikr... θα τιμωρηθει παραδειγματικα απο την caramela!!
> 
>  θα τον καραμελωσω μεχρι να παθει ζαχαρο!!


Σαν Κρεμ Μπριλέ να τον κάνεις  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Whistle:

----------


## telumentil

Χρόνια πολλά καραμελίτσα, αν και λίγο ετεροχρονισμένα  :Sorry:

----------


## caramela

> Χρόνια πολλά καραμελίτσα, αν και λίγο ετεροχρονισμένα


ευχαριστω... :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

Araiticus...

Μετακομίζεις και εσυ?

----------


## Hengeo

Καλησπέρα..

Εδώ και 24 ώρες έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα (πέρα από το ότι συνδέεται με την 10η στον server για να πάρει την πρωτεΐνη). Πέρνει μία καινούργια πρωτεΐνη (από ότι διάβασα στο site του stanford), την 2619, η οποία αρνείται όμως πεισμάτικά να ξεκινήσει! Κολλάει στο entering M.D., δείχνει να δουλεύει ο δίσκος για κάνα 10λεπτο, και μετά κρασάρει εντελώς το τερματικό στο οποίο τρέχει το fah (δεν περίμενα ότι θα συμβαίνουν τέτοια κρασαρίσματα και στο linux lol!). Δοκίμασα διαγραφή του work, του core, του queue.dat, κατέβασα την τελευταία έκδοση του client, αλλά τίποτα. Προσωπικά κάπου εδώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά, ήδη έφαγα πολλές ώρες σήμερα. Πρέπει να καταλάβουν στο stanford ότι, με αυτό το μοτίβο, χάνουν πολλές ώρες δουλειάς. Παραθέτω σε spoiler ένα χαρακτηριστικό τμήμα από το log, μέχρι το σημείο που κολλάει και τελικά κρασάρει, θα είμαι ευγνώμων για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια..


*Spoiler:*




			--- Opening Log file [March 29 02:17:30] 


# SMP Client ##################################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.02beta

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /home/hengeo
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -advmethods -verbosity 9 -forceasm -smp 

Warning:
 By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
 safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
 do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
 If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
 if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
 use of the flag.

[02:17:30] - Ask before connecting: No
[02:17:30] - User name: Hengeo (Team 36673)
[02:17:30] - User ID: 2861EE538C6ED55
[02:17:30] - Machine ID: 1
[02:17:30] 
[02:17:30] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:17:30] 
[02:17:30] + Processing work unit
[02:17:30] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[02:17:30] Core found.
[02:17:30] - Autosending finished units...
[02:17:30] Trying to send all finished work units
[02:17:30] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[02:17:30] - Autosend completed
[02:17:30] Working on Unit 01 [March 29 02:17:30]
[02:17:30] + Working ...
[02:17:30] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a2.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 9476 -version 602'

[02:17:30] 
[02:17:30] *------------------------------*
[02:17:30] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[02:17:30] Version 1.91 (2007)
[02:17:30] 
[02:17:30] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:17:30] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[02:17:47] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[02:17:47] - Not checking prior termination.
[02:17:47] Error: Work unit read from disk is invalid
[02:17:47] Finalizing output
[02:18:05] - Expanded 7865283 -> 48331685 (decompressed 68.4 percent)
[02:18:26] 
[02:18:26] Project: 2619 (Run 7, Clone 573, Gen 0)
[02:18:26] 
[02:18:28] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[02:18:28] Entering M.D.

----------


## erateinos

> Araiticus...
> 
> Μετακομίζεις και εσυ?


καλώς τον δάσκαλο  :Smile: 

όχι, εγώ δεν μετακομίζω   :Whistle: 

ο ονειρευτής και ο διπλωμάτης έχει μια μεγάλη διαμάχη με τον αιρετικό  :Stupid: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Εδώ και 24 ώρες έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα (πέρα από το ότι συνδέεται με την 10η στον server για να πάρει την πρωτεΐνη). Πέρνει μία καινούργια πρωτεΐνη (από ότι διάβασα στο site του stanford), την 2619, η οποία αρνείται όμως πεισμάτικά να ξεκινήσει! Κολλάει στο entering M.D., δείχνει να δουλεύει ο δίσκος για κάνα 10λεπτο, και μετά κρασάρει εντελώς το τερματικό στο οποίο τρέχει το fah (δεν περίμενα ότι θα συμβαίνουν τέτοια κρασαρίσματα και στο linux lol!). Δοκίμασα διαγραφή του work, του core, του queue.dat, κατέβασα την τελευταία έκδοση του client, αλλά τίποτα. Προσωπικά κάπου εδώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά, ήδη έφαγα πολλές ώρες σήμερα. Πρέπει να καταλάβουν στο stanford ότι, με αυτό το μοτίβο, χάνουν πολλές ώρες δουλειάς. Παραθέτω σε spoiler ένα χαρακτηριστικό τμήμα από το log, μέχρι το σημείο που κολλάει και τελικά κρασάρει, θα είμαι ευγνώμων για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To ίδιο πρόβλημα και σε εμένα. Έκανα restart όμως το pc και συνέχισε κανονικά.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Hengeo

Restart εξυπακούεται ότι το έκανα  :Smile: 

Τελικά πήρε μία 2653 και ξαναξεκίνησε. Από κάτι που διάβασα στο forum του standford, πιθανόν να έφταιγε η λίγη μνήμη που έδινα στο VMware. Την αύξησα τώρα, και η συνέχεια θα δείξει..

----------


## vagskarm

> Araiticus...
> 
> Μετακομίζεις και εσυ?


Φήμες που θέλουν να έπεσε γερή παντόφλα στον Γιατρό μετά τους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ, ελέγχονται ως ανακριβής

vagskarm για το Ράδιο-Αρβύλλα Channel

----------


## Νικαετός

Και παντόφλα ΚΑΙ γόβα θα έλεγα LOL !!

----------


## Iannis

αυριο θα βαλω φωτο του δωματίου μου
Το κακο ειναι οτι το νεο λαπ εχει sVista και με WinSMP δεν μπλεκω
Ψαχνω τροπο να ανεβασω FSB  στον Penrine να τον παω > απο τα 3 GHz απο 2,5 που ειναι default

ασχετο
Ενας mod (ο ιδιος παντα) οτι ποσταρω το σβήνει (8 στα 10 τουλάχιστον)

έλεος πια  Αγιαταλάχ

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Aσε το φορητό default! Oλα εκει μέσα ειναι τόσο μικρά και στριμωγμένα...
Μα στο κάτω κατω κακός *δεν* θα ειναι!

----------


## Hengeo

> Και παντόφλα ΚΑΙ γόβα θα έλεγα LOL !!


Και στιλέτο μη σου πω!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Για την ιστορία, όντως η μνήμη έφταιγε, τώρα δουλεύει μία 2619 κανονικά..

----------


## Iannis

Ο Quad της κυριας ετοιμος (Q6600)
8 GB Ram Muskin 2x4
Samsung 244T
Raptor 150
Maxtor 300
Samsung 1Tera
Mobo GA-P35-DS4  (Η μια P5K απεβίωσε)
με αερα χαλαρα στα 3,4

----------


## vagskarm

> Ο Quad της κυριας ετοιμος (Q6600)
> 8 GB Ram Muskin 2x4
> Samsung 244T
> Raptor 150
> Maxtor 300
> Samsung 1Tera
> Mobo GA-P35-DS4 (Η μια P5K απεβίωσε)
> με αερα χαλαρα στα 3,4


Ντούπου ντούπου ντούπου ....

Το εργοστάσιο πήρε μπρος, μέχρι εδώ ακούγονται οι μηχανές  :One thumb up:

----------


## stef2

> Ο Quad της κυριας ετοιμος (Q6600)
> 8 GB Ram Muskin 2x4
> Samsung 244T
> Raptor 150
> Maxtor 300
> Samsung 1Tera
> Mobo GA-P35-DS4  (Η μια P5K απεβίωσε)
> με αερα χαλαρα στα 3,4


welcome back :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Επιτέλους.... Μπήκε ξανά και ο dimitris_thass με full ισχύ... Αντε γιατί οι βιετναμέζοι επιτίθενται... (και να δω πότε θα προκόψω να πάω να σηκώσω τις μηχανές... )

----------


## vagskarm

Εχεις και κάτι "ιπτάμενα φρούρια" εσύ......

----------


## A_gamer

Θα πάρω αύριο έναν ωραιότατο Q9450, με την ανάλογη συνοδεία από άλλα parts, και θα τον ρίξω στη μάχη. Επίσης, θα αναβαθμίσω τον υπάρχοντα υπολογιστή με έναν 8200 και μητρική-μνήμες. Τρέμετε όλοι...

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα πάρω αύριο έναν ωραιότατο Q9450, με την ανάλογη συνοδεία από άλλα parts, και θα τον ρίξω στη μάχη. Επίσης, θα αναβαθμίσω τον υπάρχοντα υπολογιστή με έναν 8200 και μητρική-μνήμες. Τρέμετε όλοι...


Καλό μήνα.

Κανείς δεν το έχαψε;  :Sad:

----------


## arrow

> Καλό μήνα.
> 
> Κανείς δεν το έχαψε;


χμ...ίσως αν έλεγες ότι ήσουν έγκυος να είχες περισσότερες πιθανότητες...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tedd

Tα Βιετανμά τώρα τελευταία γκαζόσανε για τα καλά, όπως κάνανε και πριν μερικούς μήνες όταν ήταν να τους περάσουμε και για κανα δύο μέρες μια ειμασταν εμείς μπροστα και μιά αυτοί.

Αλλά το χατήρι ΔΕΝ θα τους το κάνουμε, σωστά;;;;;

----------


## mpapad

Πάει το πρώτο μύριο.... 

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## stef2

> Πάει το πρώτο μύριο....


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

> Πάει το πρώτο μύριο....


Ωραίος, άντε και καλό δεύτερο, τρίτο .....νιοστό  :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

μπράβοοοοοοοο!... και εις ανώτερα...   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

με το καλό να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλοι το παράδειγμα σου αν και είναι κομμάτι χλωμό να το δούμε σύντομα... 

μόνο τον εφιάλτη βλέπω να περνά αυτό το σκαλοπάτι στο άμεσο μέλλον...

----------


## mpapad

να 'στε καλά παιδιά...  :Redface:

----------


## Iannis

> να 'στε καλά παιδιά...



Ευγε παλικαρι .

α  Το νεο firmare toy PS3 2.2 τι βελτιώσεις εχει?

----------


## civil

Απορια:
O Erateinos (κατα κοσμο Μαρκος) τα παρατησε, που χαθηκε??
 :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Ε, ανοίγει ο καιρός, και τα πουλάκια τιτιβίζουν..........

----------


## stef2

> Ε, ανοίγει ο καιρός, και τα πουλάκια τιτιβίζουν..........


Καθάρισε η ατμόσφαιρα. Καιρός να καθαρίσει και το μυαλό μας  :Cool: 
Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη

----------


## Iannis

> Απορια:
> O Erateinos (κατα κοσμο Μαρκος) τα παρατησε, που χαθηκε??


Τον φαγανε μπαμπέσικα οι Σκοπιανοί. :Smile:

----------


## aria

Γιατρέ διάβασα για 2.30 version PS3 χθες στις ειδήσεις... αληθεύει;

Άλλαξα δωμάτιο στο γραφείο του σπιτιού και δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω το πσ3 στο ρούτερ... υποτίθεται ότι τούτο δουλεύει και ασύρματα;  :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

> Άλλαξα δωμάτιο στο γραφείο του σπιτιού και δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω το πσ3 στο ρούτερ... υποτίθεται ότι τούτο δουλεύει και ασύρματα;


Αν έχεις την έκδοση με τον 60άρη σκληρό, ναι δουλεύει.  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Αν έχεις την έκδοση με τον 60άρη σκληρό, ναι δουλεύει.


Θα το δοκιμάσω  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194546 Νάτο  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194546 Νάτο



Τι ειναι αυτο το ραδιο producer

Εγινες Πετρίδης???

Που ειναι αυτο το radio εχεις κανενα λινκ?

----------


## harris

> Τι ειναι αυτο το ραδιο producer
> 
> Εγινες Πετρίδης???
> 
> Που ειναι αυτο το radio εχεις κανενα λινκ?


 :Stunned: 

Ο κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο λέμε!!!  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...18&postcount=1

----------


## gkimonas

Παιδιά επειδή δεν έχω και το τρελό score στο folding@home έκρινα σωστό και το έβγαλα από την υπογραφή μου.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πως μπορώ να βάλω το logo του folding κάτω από το προφίλ μου όπως παραπάνω ο φίλος harris ή μήπως αυτή η επιλογή είναι για mods,editors κλπ

Δεν θέλω που το λέω δημόσια αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιον ανώτερο να ρωτήσω.

Ευχαριστώ. :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: gkimonas added 42 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........

Εντάξει φίλοι μου όπως βλέπετε το βρήκα. :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

> Δεν θέλω που το λέω δημόσια αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιον ανώτερο να ρωτήσω.


Δεν υπάρχει ανώτερος εδώ βρε φίλε, μια παρέα είμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## arrow

> Παιδιά επειδή δεν έχω και το τρελό score στο folding@home έκρινα σωστό και το έβγαλα από την υπογραφή μου.


 
ναι βρε συ gkimonas θα σε κάνουμε ντα επειδή δεν πετάει σκόρια το πισάκι σου...  :Confused: 

τι άλλο κουφό θ' ακούσουμε παιδί μου?...  :Vava: 

όλα μετράνε γι' αυτό μην ακούσω χαζά... προχώρα κι ότι έχεις καλό είναι!  :Clap:

----------


## civil

> Παιδιά επειδή δεν έχω και το τρελό score στο folding@home έκρινα σωστό και το έβγαλα από την υπογραφή μου.
> :


Μονο μετα απο 666 work units σου επιτρεπω να βαλεις υπογραφη με το σκορ σου στο folding!!
 :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz:

----------


## gkimonas

> Μονο μετα απο 666 work units σου επιτρεπω να βαλεις υπογραφη με το σκορ σου στο folding!!


Ωραίοοοοοοοοοοοοοςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!! :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## gkimonas

Ρε παδιά ήμαρτον, ο παλιός με τον Pentium 3 παλεύει εδώ και 1,5 εβδομάδα την παρακάτω πρωτείνη:


```
 p3740_Seq21_Amber03_Extended
```

Τι παίζει με αυτήν;
Ξέρεις κανείς;  :Thinking:

----------


## tedd

gkimonas εαν τυχον εχεις ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή "Allow receipt of work assignments and return of work results greater than 5MB in size (such work units may have large memory demands)" απενεργοποιησέ την για να μην στέλνει "ζορικες" πρωτεινες.

----------


## vagskarm

Νονέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε, που είσαι νονέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?

(υποψήφιο βαπτιστίρι ψάχνει τον υποψήφιο νονό του / erateinos)

----------


## alexopth69

έβαλα δοκιμαστικά στο καινούργιο μου laptop Τ7300. Για την 3062 κάνει μισή ώρα το 1%. Δράμα...

Οσο για τους servers σιχτίρησα με τα προβλήματα δικτύου και θα δω πότε θα βρω το κουράγιο να το ψάξω...

----------


## erateinos

> Νονέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε, που είσαι νονέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?
> 
> (υποψήφιο βαπτιστίρι ψάχνει τον υποψήφιο νονό του / erateinos)


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

άσε τα σάπια  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

έχουμε έξοδα τώρα με τα πραγματικά βαφτιστήρια και τις διακοπές του Πάσχα  :Laughing: 

στην γιορτή σου θα έχει δώρο  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> έχουμε έξοδα τώρα με τα πραγματικά βαφτιστήρια και τις διακοπές του Πάσχα


Καλά, πόσα έχεις ? Πιο πολλά κι απ' τον Δρακουμέλ ? (δεν λέω το όνομά του του γκαντέμη μην πέσει το site)  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Βαγγέλη τα βαφτιστήρια μου με τα πρώτα μου ανίψια (από τα αδέλφια μου) είναι 8   :Crazy: 

ζωή να έχουν  :Smile:  

κάθε Πάσχα και πρωτοχρονιά με γονατίζουν  :Whistle:

----------


## vagskarm

Υπάρχει όμως καλύτερο από ένα παιδάκι που χαμογελάει και σε παίρνει αγκαλιά ?

Πόσο μάλλον 8 .....

----------


## erateinos

> Υπάρχει όμως καλύτερο από ένα παιδάκι που χαμογελάει και σε παίρνει αγκαλιά ?
> 
> Πόσο μάλλον 8 .....


έχεις δίκαιο  :Yahooooo: 

και όταν δεν είναι δικό σου το παιδί μετά από κάποιες ώρες του λες, τώρα άντε στην μάνα σου και στον πατέρα σου   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> έχεις δίκαιο 
> 
> και όταν δεν είναι δικό σου το παιδί μετά από κάποιες ώρες του λες, τώρα άντε στην μάνα σου και στον πατέρα σου


όποιος έχει παιδιά να τα χαίρεται  :One thumb up: 
όποιος δεν έχει να ....χαίρεται  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

> όποιος έχει παιδιά να τα χαίρεται 
> όποιος δεν έχει να ....χαίρεται


Μετά από 20 χρόνια όμως Στέφανε ? Να δούμε ποιός θα χαίρεται πιο πολύ  :Cool: 

Δεν είναι μπηχτή για κανέναν να ξηγιόμαστε, είναι όμως γεγονός.

----------


## stef2

> Μετά από 20 χρόνια όμως Στέφανε ? Να δούμε ποιός θα χαίρεται πιο πολύ 
> 
> Δεν είναι μπηχτή για κανέναν να ξηγιόμαστε, είναι όμως γεγονός.


μετά 20 χρόνια αν έχω γίνει ραμολί το μόνο που θα με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν μου έχει μείνει λίγο μαλλί να το κάνω κοτσίδα για να ανεμίζει στο κάμπριο...  :Razz: 

ΥΓ δεν θα αλλάξω αυτοκίνητο 
το ίδιο θάχω αφού μέχρι τότε όλα τα λεφτά θα έχουν πάει στα παιδιά.
Απλά μέχρι τότε θά έχει λιώσει και η οροφή του  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Βαγγέλη τα βαφτιστήρια μου με τα πρώτα μου ανίψια (από τα αδέλφια μου) είναι 8  
> 
> ζωή να έχουν  
> 
> κάθε Πάσχα και πρωτοχρονιά με γονατίζουν


E  σιγα παλικάρι
Ουτε ενα CoreDuo στο καθένα να έπαιρνες

2ο που ειναι το κοκκινο γραναζακι?

----------


## vagskarm

Iannis έβαλες ανάποδα το 13 -> 31 και έστειλες wu στην Taiwan και μάλιστα είσαι ο μόνος donnor της....

Σε έπιασααααααααα

Καλημέρα

----------


## EvilHawk

Ε αφού άρχισε να κάνει ψυχικά, ας κάνει και στους Ταϊβανέζους ...  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> Ε αφού άρχισε να κάνει ψυχικά, ας κάνει και στους Ταϊβανέζους ...


Μα άμα δεις τα στατιστικά της ομάδας αυτής, ο Iannis είναι ο μόνος ...Ταϊβανέζος που έστειλε πόντους για λογαριασμό της. Αλλον έλεγαν Κινέζο άλλος μας βγήκε...  :ROFL:

----------


## stef2

> Μα άμα δεις τα στατιστικά της ομάδας αυτής, ο Iannis είναι ο μόνος ...Ταϊβανέζος που έστειλε πόντους για λογαριασμό της. Αλλον έλεγαν Κινέζο άλλος μας βγήκε...


δηλαδή πως τον λένε ;
φολ-ντα-ρι-το-*Ια-ννα-κι*  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

:ROFL:

----------


## arrow

> δηλαδή πως τον λένε ;
> φολ-ντα-ρι-το-*Ια-ννα-κι*


αυτό μου ακούγεται κάπως γιαπωνέζικο... 

οι βιετναμέζοι έχουν πολλά ντονγ ντουγκ και τσι τσαν τσου στην γλώσσα τους... 

ίσως φονλντουγκ τσαν-ί να ήταν πιο ταιριαστό... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stef2

> Μα άμα δεις τα στατιστικά της ομάδας αυτής, ο Iannis είναι ο μόνος ...Ταϊβανέζος που έστειλε πόντους για λογαριασμό της. Αλλον έλεγαν Κινέζο άλλος μας βγήκε...





> αυτό μου ακούγεται κάπως γιαπωνέζικο... 
> 
> οι βιετναμέζοι έχουν πολλά ντονγ ντουγκ και τσι τσαν τσου στην γλώσσα τους... 
> 
> ίσως φονλντουγκ τσαν-ί να ήταν πιο ταιριαστό...


παρασύρθηκα απο τον ..Κινέζο που έλεγε ο Βαγγέλης :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## arrow

ουπςςςς Τaiwan είπε όχι Βιετνάμ...  :Embarassed: 

άρα καλά είπε κινέζικα... 

εγώ μπερδεύτηκα με τους Βιετναμέζους που μας κυνηγούν...

μ' άλλα λόγια είμαι που σου νέφκω που πάεις!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## caramela

> Βαγγέλη τα βαφτιστήρια μου με τα πρώτα μου ανίψια (από τα αδέλφια μου) είναι 8  
> 
> ζωή να έχουν  
> 
> κάθε Πάσχα και πρωτοχρονιά με γονατίζουν


Λόγο σοβαρών ΝΟΝΟυποχρεώσεων... ο νονος  erateinos μου ανέθεσε την διανομή πασχαλινών δώρων στα βα*φτυστήρια* του folding....

----------


## vagskarm

> μ' άλλα λόγια είμαι που σου νέφκω που πάεις!


ήντα μου λαλείς ....

αρέσκεμεν πολλά  :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

> ήντα μου λαλείς ....
> 
> αρέσκεμεν πολλά


 
που τζιαμαί πούρτεν έσιη τζιάλλα πολλά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

πάντως σιέρουμαι που σου άρεσεν..  :Smile: 


*@caramela* να πεις του erateinou να μην κρύβεται γιατί δεν θα γλιτώσει έτσι εύκολα... 

περιμένω Πραντάκια και LV αν δεν θέλει να γίνει του Νονού ΧΙΙ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

> E  σιγα παλικάρι
> Ουτε ενα CoreDuo στο καθένα να έπαιρνες


γκουχ γκουχ να με στείλεις αδιάβαστο θέλεις χρονιάρες μέρες  :Razz: 



> 2ο που ειναι το κοκκινο γραναζακι?


το έστειλα για service  :ROFL: 




> δηλαδή πως τον λένε ;
> φολ-ντα-ρι-το-*Ια-ννα-κι*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Λόγο σοβαρών ΝΟΝΟυποχρεώσεων... ο νονος  erateinos μου ανέθεσε την διανομή πασχαλινών δώρων στα βα*φτυστήρια* του folding....


ευχαριστώ το γραφείο τύπου και ειδικότερα την caramela για την υποστήριξη που μου παρέχει




> *@caramela* να πεις του erateinou να μην κρύβεται γιατί δεν θα γλιτώσει έτσι εύκολα...  
> περιμένω Πραντάκια και LV αν δεν θέλει να γίνει του Νονού ΧΙΙ...


μην φας  :Razz:  θα έχουμε γλάρο   :ROFL:

----------


## arrow

> μην φας  θα έχουμε γλάρο


 
βρε βρε πως τσιμπαειιιιιιιιι!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

... πάνω που μ' έκανες να πιστέψω ότι άδικα έριξα το δόλωμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

Καλο Πασχα να εχετε 

Προσοχή στην χοληστερόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Προάγει την αρτηριοσκλήρυνση 

καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι.

----------


## gkimonas

> Καλο Πασχα να εχετε 
> 
> Προσοχή στην χοληστερόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Προάγει την αρτηριοσκλήρυνση 
> 
> καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι.


Επίσης Γιατρέ να είσαι καλά!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ σε όλους !

----------


## gkimonas

Ρε παδιά τα μηχανάκια σας θα τα αφήσετε να foldaroun τις μέρες του Πάσχα που θα λείπετε οι περισσότεροι, εγώ πάντως το ένα θα μείνει σίγουρα ανοιχτό γιατί πολύ απλά δεν κλείνει ποτέ.


*Υ.Γ* Ντρέπομαι που το λέω, να με συγχωρήσουν τα αφεντικά :Razz: , αλλά τις τελευταίες ημέρες λόγο βλάβης της κάρτας γραφικών μου στο κύριο pc μου, δεν μπορώ να μπω στο linux που τρέχει η κονσόλα με αποτέλεσμα να έχω μείνει πίσω στην παραγωγή.  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Περιμένω τον WAntilles να μου δώσει τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις για την σύνδεση της οθόνης και επιστρέφω.
*
Don't worry!!!*

----------


## alexopth69

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ παιδιά.

----------


## Hengeo

Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους! Προσοχή στους δρόμους και στο φαγοπότι  :Smile: 

Φεύγω για Λονδίνο σε 2 ώρες, οπότε το εδώ pc θα παραμείνει κλειστό για αρκετές ημέρες..

----------


## stef2

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.
Προσοχή στους δρόμους 
Να περάσουμε όλοι καλά  :One thumb up:

----------


## panosaoua

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση να έχουμε και καλά να περάσετε. Δεν ξέρω τι θα φάτε αλλά εγώ εδώ σουβλίζω AMD!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## gkimonas

Παίδες να είστε καλά, καλά να περάσετε και να γυρίσετε όπως πήγατε.  :One thumb up: 

Εγώ είμαι από τους τυχερούς-άτυχους που θα μείνουν στην Αθήνα.  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

Kαλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους και καλά να περάσετε!!!!!!!

Αν κρίνω από την απόδοση των τελευταίων ωρών οι περισσότεροι πρέπει να έχουν φύγει εκτος "έδρας".

Και εγώ ετοιμάζομαι να την κάνω, συνεπως ξανά folding με την επιστροφή, άφησα όμως μιά τελευταία να τελειώσει  :ROFL:  (δεν το βλέπω να τελειώνει με επιτυχία) και μετά auto shutdown (ελπίζω  :Confused: ).

----------


## alexopth69

Εχει πρόβλημα το stanford, εχει κολλήσει από εχθές.... Νο στατιστικς, σορι

----------


## mpapad

Έχω μια απορία αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω σε ποιο topic να τη βάλω... την βάζω εδώ.

Επειδή τώρα που βγήκε το ubuntu 8.04 είπα να ασχοληθώ με linux ( και μιας και μπόρεσα  επιτέλους να το κάνω να δει την κάρτα γραφικών & την κάρτα ήχου ).
Το κακό είναι ότι μέσα από το linux δεν κάνει folding οπότε η πρωτεΐνη μένει πίσω.

Και έρχομαι στην απορία...
Μπορώ μέσα από το linux να συνεχίσω την πρωτεΐνη που ξεκίνησα στα windows (winsmp)?

----------


## alexopth69

δε μπορεις να συνεχίσεις την πρωτείνη των Windows. Μπορείς ομως να βάλεις το SMP client για Linux που είναι καλύτερος

----------


## mpapad

Είπα μπας και γίνετε για να μην χάνουμε πόντους...  :One thumb up:

----------


## caramela

Off Topic


Χρόνια πολλά Erateine....
 :Rock Band:  :Happy Birthday:  :Rock Band: 
 :Embarassed: *διπλό*… κέρασμα ΟΜΩΣ και για τα γενέθλια και για την γιορτή!!  :Whistle:

----------


## panosaoua

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και πολλά χρόνια πολλά στον Μάρκο για την γιορτή του. Ο, τι ποθείς για την γιορτή σου, υγεία, αγάπη ευτυχία.  :Clap: 

 (Υ.Γ.: Μάρκο γύρνα πίσω  :Respekt:  )

----------


## Νικαετός

Eεεεπππ, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Μάρκο, πολύχρονος!!

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά erateine, χιλιόχρονος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο !!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο  :One thumb up:

----------


## wi fi thief

χρονια πολλα σειρουλα  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο!  :Smile:

----------


## TomSak

Τελικα θελει πολυ κοπο να ανεβεις στο στο user rank..... :Podium: 
 :Mad: αλλα που θα παει .... μου αρεσει ο υγειης ανταγωνισμος..... :Yahooooo:

----------


## arrow

εμ... κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.... 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΟΝΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ   :Drunk:

----------


## TomSak

ρε παιδια γιατι εμενα η υπογραφη μου δειχνει team rank 1059th?



> ADSLgr - Greek aDSL Users					37	37	37	37	5,012	118,728	766,576	65,612,192
> 1	TomSak	1,058	1,038	940	782	754,509	742,615	658,074	517,303	0	0	144	144


δεν ανανεωνονται τα στατιστικα?

----------


## panosaoua

> ρε παιδια γιατι εμενα η υπογραφη μου δειχνει team rank 1059th?


Γιατί αυτή η είναι η θέση σου στην ομάδα  :Smile: 

ΕΔΙΤ: Ωπα για το 1059 αντί για 1058 λες; Τι βρήκε ο άνθρωπος  :Razz:  

Σοβαρά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## TomSak

> ρε παιδια γιατι εμενα η υπογραφη μου δειχνει team rank 1059th?
> 
> 
> δεν ανανεωνονται τα στατιστικα?


Απαντουσαμε μαζι μαλλον.... :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

τα στατιστικά της υπογραφής ανανεώνονται πιο αργά από αυτά του stanford

----------


## skapetis

Για να ανανεωθούν πατήστε μια ανανέωση στο browser σε σελίδα που έχετε κάνει ποστ  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

Χρονια πολλα Aireticus  :Smile:  και καλα να περνάς
..και εγω μαζί σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

Γιατρέ, το γραναζάκι σου τί έπαθε γιατι "εξαφανίστηκε";

Ελπίζω να δούμε ξανά κατακόκκινο!!!!

----------


## Hengeo

Πρώτα ο erateinos, τώρα ο Γιατρός.. Όπως θα έλεγε και ο Παπαδόπουλος, τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;  :Sad:

----------


## gkimonas

Δεν μας τα λες καλά γιατρέ.  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Χρονια πολλα Aireticus  και καλα να περνάς
> ..και εγω μαζί σου



Επππ, παλικάρι, τι έγινε ωρέ ?? Τι flatline είναι αυτό??  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

χρόνια πολλά και καλό μήνα να έχουμε  :Smile: 

συγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω στις ευχες σας  :Embarassed: 

έκανα αποτοξίνωση από το νετ (αλλά όχι από όλα τα αλλά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: )   




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά Erateine....
> *διπλό*… κέρασμα ΟΜΩΣ και για τα γενέθλια και για την γιορτή!!


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Worthy:  γλυκιά μαρτυριάρα  :Princess2:   :Smile: 




> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και πολλά χρόνια πολλά στον Μάρκο για την γιορτή του. Ο, τι ποθείς για την γιορτή σου, υγεία, αγάπη ευτυχία. 
> 
>  (Υ.Γ.: Μάρκο γύρνα πίσω  )


Παναγιώτη να είσαι πάντα καλά  :One thumb up:  να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου  :Smile: 

(Υ.Γ.  :Thinking:  το σκέφτομαι  :Wink:  )




> Eεεεπππ, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Μάρκο, πολύχρονος!!


σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο  :Smile:  
(καμία από τις 3 γυναίκες σου δεν θα με φιλήσει ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: )




> Χρόνια πολλά erateine, χιλιόχρονος!


να είσαι καλά  :One thumb up: 

980 χρονών είμαι, άλλα 20 και το έπιασα το όριο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 




> Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο !!!!


σε ευχαριστώ Θοδωρή, ότι καλύτερο και για εσένα  :Smile:  




> Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο


Αντώνη να είσαι καλά και να μας αντέχεις  :One thumb up:  




> χρονια πολλα σειρουλα


σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα   :Smile: 




> Χρόνια πολλά Μάρκο!


να είσαι καλά Χρήστο  :One thumb up: 




> εμ... κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.... 
> 
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΟΝΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35283


στην υγειά σου βαφτιστήρα μου  :Drunk: 

ωραία τα πράντα που σου έστειλα ?  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: 




> Χρονια πολλα Aireticus  και καλα να περνάς
> ..και εγω μαζί σου


δάσκαλε να είσαι καλά  :Smile: 

τι μαζί μου βρε ? ήσουν στην Αμοργό ?  :Thinking: 

άσε τα κόλπα σου και βάλε τους όλους στην σβούρα να φουντάρουν  :Clap:

----------


## k_koulos

δεν άργησα; χρόνια πολλά κύριε αρχιγελαδόρε, και απο τα αρκαδικά highlands!

----------


## aria

Και από τα ακριτικά νησιά επίσης, χρόνια πολλά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## arrow

> χρόνια πολλά και καλό μήνα να έχουμε 
> 
> συγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω στις ευχες σας 
> 
> έκανα αποτοξίνωση από το νετ (αλλά όχι από όλα τα αλλά ) 
> 
> 
> 
> στην υγειά σου βαφτιστήρα μου 
> ...


 

είδομεν το φως το αληθινό... ελάβομεν πνεύμα επουράνιον...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

σιγά την αποτοξίνωση... όλοι λίγο πολύ την περάσαμε με τα παρεμφερή...  :Wink: 

νονέ ευχαριστώ για τα πράντα αλλά ακόμα περιμένω την LV για να εισπράξεις...  :Whistle: 

καλό μήνα σε όλους...  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Χρόνια πολλά ρε Αιρετικέ!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## erateinos

> δεν άργησα; χρόνια πολλά κύριε αρχιγελαδόρε, και απο τα αρκαδικά highlands!


σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα  :Smile: 
είμαι γελαδερός  :Razz:   :ROFL:  




> Και από τα ακριτικά νησιά επίσης, χρόνια πολλά!


( η κούκλα σου δεν μου έστειλε φιλάκι  :Sorry:  ) να είσαι καλά Αρια  :One thumb up: 




> Χρόνια πολλά ρε Αιρετικέ!


σε ευχαριστώ Χάρη   :Thumbs up:

----------


## Iannis

Βρε 

Για βουλευτής πας?

μια κονκάρδα που να γράφει "Aireticus for Presiden" παρακαλώ κυριε γραφίστα

----------


## caramela

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## telumentil

Πάλι καθυστερημένη, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΆ αιρετικέ!

----------


## erateinos

> Πάλι καθυστερημένη, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΆ αιρετικέ!


the last but not least  :Cool: 

 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σοφία (και Τόλη)  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά και καλα Μάρκο, να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς.

----------


## erateinos

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλα Μάρκο, να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς.


σε ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη, να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου   :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Στέφανε έφτασε το αναμνηστικό από τη συνάντηση και είναι πολύ ωραίο. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη σκέψη σου

----------


## stef2

> Στέφανε έφτασε το αναμνηστικό από τη συνάντηση και είναι πολύ ωραίο. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη σκέψη σου


Θοδωρή σε ευχαριστώ.
Δεν ήταν τίποτα σπουδαίο.
Νομίζω χρωστάω ένα ακόμη στον Γιώργο (gkats...) 
Δεν ξέρω αν ξέχασα κανέναν
Να οργανώσουμε σύντομα την επόμενη συνάντηση :Smile:

----------


## gkats2002

Εγώ αυτή την περίοδο τρέχω τόσο πολύ με τη δουλειά και τα μαστορέματα στο σπίτι που δεν έχω προλάβει να κανονίσουμε για εκείνο τον καφέ που λέγαμε κάποτε.

Πάντως άλλη μια συνάντηση είχα κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## stef2

> Εγώ αυτή την περίοδο τρέχω τόσο πολύ με τη δουλειά και τα μαστορέματα στο σπίτι που δεν έχω προλάβει να κανονίσουμε για εκείνο τον καφέ που λέγαμε κάποτε.
> 
> Πάντως άλλη μια συνάντηση είχα κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου.


ναι Γιώργο οπωσδήποτε 
Αλλά στείλε μου τη διεύθυνση σου με πμ να σου στείλω το αναμνηστικό

----------


## Hengeo

Αν κανονιστεί συνάντηση, θα προτιμούσα μετά τις 22/5, που επιστρέφω Ελλάδα, για να μπορέσω να έρθω και εγώ επιτέλους..

----------


## Iannis

Μαρκο, Αρια

Πιάσατε τα ραδιοφωνα και ξεχάσατε το άθλημα ε????

----------


## Νικαετός

Ποιος μιλάει...  :Razz: 

Πού είσαι ωρέ doc ???

----------


## Iannis

> Ποιος μιλάει... 
> 
> Πού είσαι ωρέ doc ???


Ειπα να τσιγκλισω μερικούς απο την παλια ομαδα ..αλλα δεν ειδα φως.

Μπήκε το κεντρικο UPS στο σπιτι και σιγα σιγα  επανακάμπτω

----------


## mpapad

> Ειπα να τσιγκλισω μερικούς απο την παλια ομαδα ..αλλα δεν ειδα φως.
> 
> Μπήκε το κεντρικο UPS στο σπιτι και σιγα σιγα  επανακάμπτω


Ο υποσταθμός της ΔΕΗ που λέγανε τα παιδιά παλιότερα... ε?

----------


## vagskarm

> Ειπα να τσιγκλισω μερικούς απο την παλια ομαδα ..αλλα δεν ειδα φως.


Σε τσέκαρα την περασμένη εβδομάδα, και είμουν έτοιμος για  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip: , αλλά είπα, μπα θα έχει κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Μαρκο, Αρια
> 
> Πιάσατε τα ραδιοφωνα και ξεχάσατε το άθλημα ε????


εγκω ντεν ξερει τιπουτα, το μικρου αλλονταπο  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 


όλα καλά δάσκαλε ?

----------


## arrow

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγκω ντεν ξερει τιπουτα, το μικρου αλλονταπο


πέστο ντε να στείλω το αλλοδαπών... 

αλλά αν καταλήξεις σε κανένα στιπτιζάδικο δεν θα φταίμε μεις...  

δοκίμασε Βο-Concept!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iannis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγκω ντεν ξερει τιπουτα, το μικρου αλλονταπο   
> 
> 
> όλα καλά δάσκαλε ?





> Ποιος μιλάει... 
> 
> Πού είσαι ωρέ doc ???


*ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΑΡΙΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΑΙΝΩ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΝΤΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΚΡΟΑΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ FOLDING

..aria are U there???


*

----------


## aria

> *ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΑΡΙΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΑΙΝΩ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΝΤΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΚΡΟΑΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ FOLDING
> 
> ..aria are U there???
> 
> 
> *


Παρούσα γιατρούλη μ'!!!

Θα φροντίσω τις επόμενες εβδομάδες να κάνω διπλωτική προπαγάνδα  :Shifty:  :Shifty:

----------


## Iannis

> Παρούσα γιατρούλη μ'!!!
> 
> Θα φροντίσω τις επόμενες εβδομάδες να κάνω διπλωτική προπαγάνδα


Σωστή κοπελιά 

Ευγε τετοια να ακουω  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

btw ποιος ειναι αυτός ο βαβουριάρης βραδιάτικα???

----------


## stef2

> Παρούσα γιατρούλη μ'!!!
> 
> Θα φροντίσω τις επόμενες εβδομάδες να κάνω διπλωτική προπαγάνδα


άντε καιρός είναι  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> btw ποιος ειναι αυτός ο βαβουριάρης βραδιάτικα???


Ο euri ήταν  :Wink: 

Δεν είναι πάντα τόσο βαβουριάρης  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Σήμερα ειχα την...ραδιοφωνική τιμητική μου

Ευχαριστώ Νικαετε για τις αφιερώσεις

Θα ανταποδώσω με τον κλασικό παραδοσιακό τροπο

,,,,TSIKOUDIA COURIER  :Smile:  :Smile: 

ΥΓ Το ερωτημα αφορούσε κυρίως τους ακροατές βρε
 :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> Σήμερα ειχα την...ραδιοφωνική τιμητική μου
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Νικαετε για τις αφιερώσεις
> 
> Θα ανταποδώσω με τον κλασικό παραδοσιακό τροπο
> 
> ,,,,TSIKOUDIA COURIER


εμείς τίποτα ;

ΥΓ κι οταν μου λένε πως η κρητική διατροφή είναι υγειινή απαντώ : σε καθε γεύμα πίνω τσικουδιά

----------


## Iannis

> εμείς τίποτα ;
> 
> ΥΓ κι οταν μου λένε πως η κρητική διατροφή είναι υγειινή απαντώ : σε καθε γεύμα πίνω τσικουδιά


Γιά όλους εχει  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό ,ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Iannis

> Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό ,ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει.


Μηπως ειναι μπλοφα να σε βαλουν να φολνταρεις για αλλη ομαδα?

----------


## Costas_Dav

Οχι γιατι το σετάρεις και εξάλλου βλέπεις στα logs τις ρυθμίσεις. Γιατρέ δοκιμασέ το. Δεν θα σου πάρει πάνω από 15 λεπτά να ξεκινήσεις να διπλώνεις.

----------


## Iannis

Παλιο νεο

*Ρεκόρ Γκίνες για το Folding@home* )

Πριν από περίπου ένα μήνα, τα νέα για το Folding@home, το project του Πανεπιστημίου του Stanford για τη μελέτη των πρωτεϊνών και την καταπολέμηση διάφορων σοβαρών ασθενειών, μιλούσαν για το σπάσιμο του φράγματος του ενός petaflop, δηλαδή χιλίων τρισεκατομμυρίων υπολογισμών floating point ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Αυτές οι επιδόσεις χάρισαν στο Folding@home μια θέση στο βιβλίο Γκίνες, δίνοντάς του τον τίτλο του πιο ισχυρού συστήματος distributed computing. - Το Folding@home ξεπερνά το ρεκόρ του SETI@home κατά 256 teraflops [256 εκατομμύρια υπολογισμών floating point ανά δευτερόλεπτο], σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia. Την ανακοίνωση για το νέο ρεκόρ έκανε με υπερηφάνεια και η Sony, η οποία συνέβαλε σε σημαντικό βαθμό στην αύξηση του αριθμού των teraflops από τη στιγμή που έγινε δυνατή η συμμετοχή και των κονσολών PlayStation 3 στο project.

Σύμφωνα με τη Sony, περισσότεροι από 600.000 χρήστες PS3 έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο Folding@home, κάτι για το οποίο η εταιρεία είναι πολύ περήφανη, αφού έτσι μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει το ρεκόρ προς όφελος της εικόνας της κονσόλας της, η οποία δεν τα πήγε καλύτερα σε πωλήσεις από τον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά τουλάχιστον συμμετέχει στην επίτευξη ενός ρεκόρ Γκίνες.

----------


## skapetis

Καμιά προσπάθεια δεν κάνει η Sony για να διαφημιστεί μέσω του folding  :Thumb down: 

Δηλαδή η IBM που έβγαλε το PC τι έπρεπε να πει? "Έχουμε ξεσπάσει σε δάκρυα γιατί συμβάλαμε στο Project πολύ περισσότερο από τη Sony"

----------


## erateinos

> TSIKOUDIA COURIER



 :Happy Birthday:  χρόνια σου πολλά δάσκαλε   :1000balloons: 

γερός και δυνατός να είσαι  :One thumb up: 

ότι επιθυμείς  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> χρόνια σου πολλά δάσκαλε  
> 
> γερός και δυνατός να είσαι 
> 
> ότι επιθυμείς


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παλικαρι

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΟΝΤΕΣ 

 :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## gkimonas

*Χρόνια σου πολλά Πολύχρονος γιατρέ*,
να είσαι πάντα καλά και ευτυχισμένος.

Ορίστε και το δώρο σου.


*Spoiler:*









Καλό ψήσιμο.  :One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## stef2

:Happy Birthday:  χρόνια σου πολλά doc ότι επιθυμείς  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

Xρόνια σου πολλά Γάτε! Ο,τι επιθυμείς  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Xρόνια σου πολλά Γιατρέ! Ό,τι επιθυμείς!  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## aria

*Χρόνια Πολλά*, να τα ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ (και στα εκατό θα φολντάρεις εσύ είναι δεδομένο!!!  :Laughing: ) γιατρούλη!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και καλοδίπλωτα Γιατρέ  :Clap: 





> (και στα εκατό θα φολντάρεις εσύ είναι δεδομένο!!! ) γιατρούλη!!!


Και μάλιστα με το πρώτο 4096πύρηνο που θα βγαίνει εκείνες τις μέρες.....  :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά Γιατρέ, ό,τι επιθυμείς να το έχεις!

Χρόνια πολλά και στους πολλούς εορτάζοντες σήμερα!

----------


## alexopth69

Χρόνια Πολλά Γιάννη

----------


## Cosmonaut

Να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και εγώ.

----------


## Iannis

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους παιδες
Να εισατε καλα  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 



Off Topic


		Μανώλη Ωραίο avatar  :One thumb up:

----------


## nm96027

Και τις δικες μου ευχες!Χρονια πολλα!

----------


## Iannis

> Και τις δικες μου ευχες!Χρονια πολλα!


Ευχαριστώ Κωστή και εσυ οτι ποθείς

----------


## mpapad

Στο Γιατρό μας και σε όσους γιορταζουν:

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Καλιο αργά παρά ποτέ....  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## panosaoua

Χρόνια πολλά γιατρέ!!!!! 

Και στους λοιπούς εορτάζοντες ότι καλύτερο

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Χρόνια *καλά* doctor  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εεεεεεεπππππ, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ παλίκαρε !!! Ωρέ κεράστε τσικουδιά τον γιατρό μας. 

Πάντα υγεία doc !!

----------


## Iannis

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδες



Off Topic


		Βρε πως γινεται να τρεχουν 120 λεπτα έτσι ,εχουν και αυτοι φαρμακεια στο Μαντζεστερ η απο τον Βόλο προμηθεύονται?
	



Τι επαθaν τα στατιστικά στο overclockers Τωρα και 2 ημέρες δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα

----------


## alexopth69

στο extremeoverclocking;

----------


## gkats2002

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στον Γιατρό και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες (αν και καθυστερημένα  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  )

Πάντα με υγεία...

----------


## Iannis

> στο extremeoverclocking;


Ναι παλικαρι




> Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στον Γιατρό και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες (αν και καθυστερημένα  )
> 
> Πάντα με υγεία...


Ευχαριστουμε  :Smile:

----------


## alexopth69

Ανοίγει το EOC, περίεργο...

----------


## Iannis

> Ανοίγει το EOC, περίεργο...


αυτο σε εμενα δεν ανοιγει

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=36673

----------


## Costas_Dav

Γιατρέ δικίμασε με την ΙΡ δηλ  http://66.98.195.24/team_summary.php?s=&t=36673. Αν ανοίξει δες τους DNS server, αλλιώς βλέπουμε πάλι

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ δικίμασε με την ΙΡ δηλ  http://66.98.195.24/team_summary.php?s=&t=36673. Αν ανοίξει δες τους DNS server, αλλιώς βλέπουμε πάλι



Εφτιαξε παιδες
Thanks  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

keep Folding  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## gkimonas

Αχ και να είχα έναν *Phenom* να τον έβαζα να έψινε για τα καλά. :Sad:

----------


## erateinos

πέρασα να σας πω μια καλημέρα  :Smile: 

*καλημέέέέέέέέέέέέέέέρρρααααα*  :Yahooooo:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Αχ και να είχα έναν *Phenom* να τον έβαζα να έψινε για τα καλά.


Υπομονή να πέσει λιγο ο black edition  :Smile: 



> πέρασα να σας πω μια καλημέρα 
> 
> *καλημέέέέέέέέέέέέέέέρρρααααα*


Μέρεςςςςςςςςςς!

----------


## vagskarm

> πέρασα να σας πω μια καλημέρα 
> 
> *καλημέέέέέέέέέέέέέέέρρρααααα*


Καλημέρα Μάρκοοοοοοοοοοοο, που είσαι ρε παιδί

----------


## stef2

> πέρασα να σας πω μια καλημέρα 
> 
> *καλημέέέέέέέέέέέέέέέρρρααααα*


πέρασες που πέρασες
δεν έμενες ;

Καλημέρα Μάρκο  :Smile: 
Ο καφές ψήνεται  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν ασχολουμαι με το folding, αλλα βρηκα κατι ενδιαφερον (ιδιαιτερα για εσας  :Razz: )

New NVIDIA GeForce GTX280 Three Times Faster than HD 3870 in Folding@Home

----------


## Iannis

> πέρασα να σας πω μια καλημέρα 
> 
> *καλημέέέέέέέέέέέέέέέρρρααααα*



Τα τρέναααααα που φυγααααααν

κλπ κλπ

Ως δάσκαλος ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑ αφου ο μαθητής (-ες Caramela are U there)?? λάκισαν  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 


Μαρκο μας φαγανε τα ραδια

Αφου και εγω ανακάλυψα ενα Πετρίδη μέσα μου

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## alexopth69

που είναι ρε παιδιά ο client;

----------


## mpapad

> Δεν ασχολουμαι με το folding, αλλα βρηκα κατι ενδιαφερον (ιδιαιτερα για εσας )
> 
> New NVIDIA GeForce GTX280 Three Times Faster than HD 3870 in Folding@Home



Να τααααα......

Ωρα να παίρνουμε νέα κάρτα γραφικών....

----------


## caramela

> Τα τρέναααααα που φυγααααααν
> 
> κλπ κλπ
> 
> Ως δάσκαλος ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑ αφου ο μαθητής (-ες Caramela are U there)?? λάκισαν 
> 
> 
> Μαρκο μας φαγανε τα ραδια
> 
> Αφου και εγω ανακάλυψα ενα Πετρίδη μέσα μου


λέω να τον βάλω στη σβούρα.... :Thinking: τι λες?... :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Καλημέρα Μάρκοοοοοοοοοοοο, που είσαι ρε παιδί


εδώ γύρω τριγύρω είμαι Βαγγέλη  :Smile:  



> πέρασες που πέρασες
> δεν έμενες ;
> 
> Καλημέρα Μάρκο 
> Ο καφές ψήνεται


να δω πότε θα το κανονίσουμε Στέφανε  :Wink:  

 :Smile:  



> Τα τρέναααααα που φυγααααααν
> 
> κλπ κλπ
> 
> Ως δάσκαλος ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑ αφου ο μαθητής (-ες Caramela are U there)?? λάκισαν


σαν δάσκαλος είσαι μια χαρά  :Respekt: 

οι μαθητές σου κάνουν κοπάνες  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  



> Μαρκο μας φαγανε τα ραδια
> 
> Αφου και εγω ανακάλυψα ενα Πετρίδη μέσα μου


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ωπα !!!! για πες λεπτομέρειες  :Cool: 




> λέω να τον βάλω στη σβούρα....τι λες?...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## gkimonas

Παιδιά καλημέρα,
όσον αφορά το παλιό μου μηχανάκι που ψήνει 24/7 έχω να πω πως παίρνει όλο και πιο δύσκολες χρονοβόρες γι' αυτό πρωτείνες κάθε φορά.

 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Οι πόντοι που δίνουν οι καινούργιες είναι πιο πολλοί ?

Αν και απ' ότι θυμάμαι στις απλές κονσόλες, σταδιακά, τα project που βγαίνουν θέλουν πιο πολύ χρόνο να γίνουν και δίνουν λιγότερους πόντους.

----------


## gkimonas

> Οι πόντοι που δίνουν οι καινούργιες είναι πιο πολλοί ?
> 
> Αν και απ' ότι θυμάμαι στις απλές κονσόλες, σταδιακά, τα project που βγαίνουν θέλουν πιο πολύ χρόνο να γίνουν και δίνουν λιγότερους πόντους.


Το θέμα είναι ότι από εχθές που έχει πάρει την καινούρια έχει ολοκληρώσει μόνο το 3% και για να ολοκληρώσει ένα βήμα κάνει 23 φορές 

```
Timered checkpoint triggered.
```

  :Scared:  :Scared: 

Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό θα τελειώσει γύρω στον Αύγουστο.  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που έγινε πριν λίγο. Έχασε πρωτεϊνη στο 100%! Ενώ είχε τελειώσει κανονικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί, κόλλησε στο shutting down core, κάνω ένα restart την κονσόλα, πετάει ένα client-core communications error kai deleting current unit and continuing  :Wall: 

Τι να γίνει, τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά την επόμενη..

----------


## gkimonas

> Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που έγινε πριν λίγο. Έχασε πρωτεϊνη στο 100%! Ενώ είχε τελειώσει κανονικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί, κόλλησε στο shutting down core, κάνω ένα restart την κονσόλα, πετάει ένα client-core communications error kai deleting current unit and continuing 
> 
> Τι να γίνει, τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά την επόμενη..


Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου, την έψηνες μέρες;

Εγώ τι να πω που ο παλιός ο ταλαίπωρος κάνει την ημέρα μόνο 3% σε απλή κονσόλα.  :Whip: 

Έτσι όπως πάει με αυτήν που έχει ξεκινήσει τώρα, πιστεύω γύρω στον 15Αύγουστο να την έχει τελειώσει... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Ευτυχώς δεν κάνει πολύ, 35 ώρες περίπου για την κάθε πρωτεϊνη, αλλά guess what! Ξαναέκανε το ίδιο δεύτερη φορά στο καπάκι, στο 100%!!! Έσβησα τα πάντα στο work, queue.dat, core, και ξαναξεκίνησε νέα πρωτεϊνη τώρα, ελπίζω να μην τριτώσει, ούτως ή άλλως δεν άλλαξα τίποτα στο σύστημα από πριν 3 μέρες που δούλευε κανονικά, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το έπιασε!

----------


## tedd

> Ευτυχώς δεν κάνει πολύ, 35 ώρες περίπου για την κάθε πρωτεϊνη, αλλά guess what! Ξαναέκανε το ίδιο δεύτερη φορά στο καπάκι, στο 100%!!! Έσβησα τα πάντα στο work, queue.dat, core, και ξαναξεκίνησε νέα πρωτεϊνη τώρα, ελπίζω να μην τριτώσει, ούτως ή άλλως δεν άλλαξα τίποτα στο σύστημα από πριν 3 μέρες που δούλευε κανονικά, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το έπιασε!


Yποθέτω πως εχεις win smp, αν έχεις και μερικά GB περίσια χώρο βάλε λινουξ μέσω vmware και θα σωθείς τέλος η χαμένες πρωτείνες και μάλιστα στο 100%!!!

----------


## stef2

> Ευτυχώς δεν κάνει πολύ, 35 ώρες περίπου για την κάθε πρωτεϊνη, αλλά guess what! Ξαναέκανε το ίδιο δεύτερη φορά στο καπάκι, στο 100%!!! Έσβησα τα πάντα στο work, queue.dat, core, και ξαναξεκίνησε νέα πρωτεϊνη τώρα, ελπίζω να μην τριτώσει, ούτως ή άλλως δεν άλλαξα τίποτα στο σύστημα από πριν 3 μέρες που δούλευε κανονικά, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το έπιασε!


δεν παίρνεις κανα backup γύρω στο 90% μην τριτώσει το κακό  :Thinking:

----------


## Hengeo

> Yποθέτω πως εχεις win smp, αν έχεις και μερικά GB περίσια χώρο βάλε λινουξ μέσω vmware και θα σωθείς τέλος η χαμένες πρωτείνες και μάλιστα στο 100%!!!


Linux-smp έχω, Ubuntu 8.04.




> δεν παίρνεις κανα backup γύρω στο 90% μην τριτώσει το κακό


Χμ καλή ιδέα, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό  :Smile:  Αρκούν τα περιεχόμενα του work, ή χρειάζεται και το queue.dat;

----------


## tedd

> Linux-smp έχω, Ubuntu 8.04.


Unbelievable




> ..........Αρκούν τα περιεχόμενα του work, ή χρειάζεται και το queue.dat;


Χρειάζεται και το queue.dat 


Ριξε αν δες και εδώ μια ματιά μήπως σε βοηθήσει αν σου ξανασυμβει

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ, θα κάνω αυτά που λέει αν ξανακολλήσει.

----------


## Hengeo

Τελικά το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύθηκε μετά το σβήσιμο του queue.dat και του work, που έκανα εχθές. Πριν λίγο έστειλε ολοκληρωμένη και πήρε καινούργια κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## tedd

> Τελικά το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύθηκε μετά το σβήσιμο του queue.dat και του work, που έκανα εχθές. Πριν λίγο έστειλε ολοκληρωμένη και πήρε καινούργια κανονικά


 :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Σήμερα δε βλέπω εγώ το EOC

 το σκορ στην υπογραφή μου γιατί δεν ανανεώνεται;

----------


## Costas_Dav

Το EOC έχει πρόβλημα από το Σάββατο το βράδυ. Μάλλον προσπαθούν να το σηκώσουν από τον νέο τους server

----------


## alexopth69

> Το EOC έχει πρόβλημα από το Σάββατο το βράδυ. Μάλλον προσπαθούν να το σηκώσουν από τον νέο τους server


Ah OK...thanx

Στέφανε έχετε βάλει και τις καφετιέρες να διπλώνουν εκεί;

----------


## Costas_Dav

EOC stats is now up and running

το μάτιασα μάλλον, ανεβοκατεβαίνει

----------


## Vasilis32

Kαλησπερα, εχω μια απορια. Εβαλα και αλλον υπολογιστη να foldarei αλλα στα τεαμ στατιστικσ, μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 processor, kanonika 2 δεν θα επρεπε να γραφει? Και κατι αλλο στο user name εχω γραψει τη λεξη με το πρωτο γραμμα κεφαλαιο, στο τεαμ στατιστικσ το δειχνει με μικρο, δεν με νοιαζει αυτο αλλα και στο αλλο πσ το καινουργιο το εγραψα παλι με κεφαλαιο το 1ο γραμμα, λετε να δημιουργηθουν 2 nickname στο team?

Eυχαριστω,
Βασιλης.

----------


## gkimonas

> Kαλησπερα, εχω μια απορια. Εβαλα και αλλον υπολογιστη να foldarei αλλα στα τεαμ στατιστικσ, μου δειχνει οτι εχω μονο 1 processor, kanonika 2 δεν θα επρεπε να γραφει? Και κατι αλλο στο user name εχω γραψει τη λεξη με το πρωτο γραμμα κεφαλαιο, στο τεαμ στατιστικσ το δειχνει με μικρο, δεν με νοιαζει αυτο αλλα και στο αλλο πσ το καινουργιο το εγραψα παλι με κεφαλαιο το 1ο γραμμα, λετε να δημιουργηθουν 2 nickname στο team?
> 
> Eυχαριστω,
> Βασιλης.


Μήπως έχεις κατεβάσει την απλή κονσόλα στα Windows, απ' την στιγμή που έχεις 2 θα πρέπει να βάλεις την smp κονσόλα.
Οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση θα βρεις στην πρώτη σελίδα του Οδηγίες για εγκατάσταση.

Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτό που λες για το nickname, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Θα το δεις από την σελίδα με τα στατιστικά σου, είτε μέσα από το forum είτε από την επίσημη σελίδα του Stanford.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Vasilis32

> Μήπως έχεις κατεβάσει την απλή κονσόλα στα Windows, απ' την στιγμή που έχεις 2 θα πρέπει να βάλεις την smp κονσόλα.
> Οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση θα βρεις στην πρώτη σελίδα του Οδηγίες για εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτό που λες για το nickname, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Θα το δεις από την σελίδα με τα στατιστικά σου, είτε μέσα από το forum είτε από την επίσημη σελίδα του Stanford.


Απο που κατεβαζω την smp κονσολα? Στο pc της δουλειας εβαλα την 5.03 οπως εχω και στο σπιτι και τα 2 pc ειναι P4. Η κονσολα smp που χρησιμευει?
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου

----------


## gkimonas

Όλα περιγράφονται αναλυτικά εδώ --> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13613

----------


## mpapad

> Μήπως έχεις κατεβάσει την απλή κονσόλα στα Windows, απ' την στιγμή που έχεις 2 θα πρέπει να βάλεις την smp κονσόλα.
> Οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση θα βρεις στην πρώτη σελίδα του Οδηγίες για εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά αυτό που λες για το nickname, πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Θα το δεις από την σελίδα με τα στατιστικά σου, είτε μέσα από το forum είτε από την επίσημη σελίδα του Stanford.


Δεν λέει οτι έχει pc με 2 processor.

Τεσπα, οταν το 2ο pc γυρίσει WU πίσω τότε θα δείξει 2 active processors.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

ΓΙα amd εχουμε καμια διαφορετική εντολή όπως αυτά τα -verbosity κτλπ ; (Under Linux)

----------


## Iannis

> ΓΙα amd εχουμε καμια διαφορετική εντολή όπως αυτά τα -verbosity κτλπ ; (Under Linux)


Μπα αποφάσισαν να φολνταρουν και οι AMD??? σου :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

ΑΦου αποφασισα εγώ οτι θα μεινει το debian και μονο... ΝΑΙ.
Βρες λοιπον τι γινεται  :Wink: 

Εκτος...αν δεν με θετε.

----------


## Iannis

> ΑΦου αποφασισα εγώ οτι θα μεινει το debian και μονο... ΝΑΙ.
> Βρες λοιπον τι γινεται 
> 
> Εκτος...αν δεν με θετε.


E οχι και δε σε θεμε

Ολοι καλοδεχούμενοι

Τι να βρω? Βαλε Linux SMP και βουρ
 :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## Iannis

ΑΤΜ - ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ


*Αν ποτέ κάποιος κλέφτης σας αναγκάσει να  κάνετε ανάληψη από ένα ATM* 
* μηχάνημα, μπορείτε να ειδοποιήσετε την  αστυνομία εισάγοντας τον αριθμό PIN* *
αντίστροφα. Για παράδειγμα αν ο αριθμός pin είναι 1234 θα  πρέπει να
εισάγετε 4321. Το ΑΤΜ αναγνωρίζει * *ότι** ο αριθμός PIN είναι  αντίστροφος από*  *
την κάρτα που τοποθετήσατε στο  μηχάνημα. Το μηχάνημα θα σας δώσει τα  
χρήματα**που ζητήσατε, αλλά  εν' αγνοία του ληστή, ειδοποιείτε την αστυνομία. * *

Αυτή  η* * π** ληροφορία πρόσφατα  αναμεταδόθηκε στην τηλεόραση και αποδείχθηκε πως * *
χρησιμοποιείται σπάνια γιατί ο  κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει την ύπαρξη αυτής  της**  λειτουργίας.'*







Ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## gkimonas

> ΑΤΜ - ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
> 
> 
> *Αν ποτέ κάποιος κλέφτης σας αναγκάσει να  κάνετε ανάληψη από ένα ATM* 
> * μηχάνημα, μπορείτε να ειδοποιήσετε την  αστυνομία εισάγοντας τον αριθμό PIN* *
> αντίστροφα. Για παράδειγμα αν ο αριθμός pin είναι 1234 θα  πρέπει να
> εισάγετε 4321. Το ΑΤΜ αναγνωρίζει * *ότι** ο αριθμός PIN είναι  αντίστροφος από*  *
> την κάρτα που τοποθετήσατε στο  μηχάνημα. Το μηχάνημα θα σας δώσει τα  
> χρήματα**που ζητήσατε, αλλά  εν' αγνοία του ληστή, ειδοποιείτε την αστυνομία. * *
> ...


Τώρα όμως θα το ξέρουν και οι κλέφτες.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## tedd

Kαι η αστυνομία μετά απο πόσες ώρες φτάνει;;;

----------


## Iannis

> Kαι η αστυνομία μετά απο πόσες ώρες φτάνει;;;


Αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα   :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Πάντως μην βάλετε το πιν πάνω από 2 φορές ανάποδα (λάθος δηλ), γιατί ούτε λεφτά θα πάρετε ούτε την κάρτα σας βέβαια. Όσο γιά την αστυνομία ............ Αυτό κυκλοφόρησε σε e-mail προ 3ετίας καί είναι εμφανέστατο οτι δεν ισχύει. Άλλωστε μπορείτε να το δοκιμάσετε

........Auto merged post: Costas_Dav πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

α και κάτι άλλο αν το pin είναι ας πούμε 2112 πως θα το έβαζες ανάποδα;;;

----------


## Iannis

> Πάντως μην βάλετε το πιν πάνω από 2 φορές ανάποδα (λάθος δηλ), γιατί ούτε λεφτά θα πάρετε ούτε την κάρτα σας βέβαια. Όσο γιά την αστυνομία ............ Αυτό κυκλοφόρησε σε e-mail προ 3ετίας καί είναι εμφανέστατο οτι δεν ισχύει. Άλλωστε μπορείτε να το δοκιμάσετε
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Costas_Dav πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> α και κάτι άλλο αν το pin είναι ας πούμε 2112 πως θα το έβαζες ανάποδα;;;


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## alexopth69

> Πάντως μην βάλετε το πιν πάνω από 2 φορές ανάποδα (λάθος δηλ), γιατί ούτε λεφτά θα πάρετε ούτε την κάρτα σας βέβαια. Όσο γιά την αστυνομία ............ Αυτό κυκλοφόρησε σε e-mail προ 3ετίας καί είναι εμφανέστατο οτι δεν ισχύει. Άλλωστε μπορείτε να το δοκιμάσετε
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Costas_Dav πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> α και κάτι άλλο αν το pin είναι ας πούμε 2112 πως θα το έβαζες ανάποδα;;;


χαχαχα καλο

----------


## vagskarm

1221    :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Είναι γνωστό hoax που κυκλοφορεί καιρό. Εξ'αλλου φαίνεται ότι, αυτό με τους παλιδρομικούς αριθμούς (που διαβάζονται το ίδιο και από τις δύο πλευρές), δεν το σκέφτηκαν!  :Laughing: 

Εντωμεταξύ η κονσόλα σήμερα πήρε μία πρωτεϊνη 2665, καινούργιο project από ότι διάβασα, που δίνει 1920 πόντους! Από ότι βλέπω όμως είναι και πιο αργό, περίπου 6-7 λεπτά παραπάνω το 1%.

----------


## tedd

H 2665 για την windows ή την Linux smp κονσόλα είναι;

----------


## Hengeo

Linux smp έχω, για windows δεν ξέρω..

----------


## panosaoua

> H 2665 για την windows ή την Linux smp κονσόλα είναι;


Παίζει και σε windows smp η 2665.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Παίζει και σε windows smp η 2665.


Οχι μόνο παίζει, αλλά εδώ και 10 μέρες, εγώ μονο 2665 παίρνω στις 3 windows smp που έχω. Μάλλον είναι ο αντικαταστάτης της 2653.

----------


## Iannis

Η επόμενη μεταγραφή των Γιαννακόπουλων για τον ΠΑΟ

http://www.snotr.com/embed/612

----------


## mpapad

> Η επόμενη μεταγραφή των Γιαννακόπουλων για τον ΠΑΟ
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/612



 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Vasilis32

Γεια σας. εχω μια απορια. Ο αδερφος μου, δουλευει σε Νομαρχια και το δικτυο εκει ειναι στο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ. Λετε να υπαρχει προβλημα με το φολντινγκ, στην αποστολη και ληψη wu? Εχει ηδη μπει στο φολταρισμα και εχει ολοκληρωσει αρκετες δουλειες μιας και αφηνει το pc του 24/7, αλλα φοβαται μην του κανουν συστασηι για αποστολη και ληψη δεδομενων. Αν ξερετε κατι , παρακαλω βοηθειστε.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

@Vasilis32
Κανένα πρόβλημα.
Απλά πρέπει να περάσει τις ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις για το proxy server

----------


## Vasilis32

Στην επιλογη connection, που λεει και για το proxy server δεν εχει βαλει τικ πουθενα, δεν εχει κλικαρει τπτ.
Αν κλικαρει το proxy τι πρεπει να ρυθμισει? Σε εναν υπολογιστη κανει φολντινγκ. Ο proxy server τι χρειαζεται?
Ηδη εχει στηλει επιτυχως 3 wu και εχει παρει τους πρωτους του βαθμους. 

Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη ανταποκριση,
Βασιλης.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Το ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ είναι πίσω από proxy. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνει ή να δίνει WU, χωρίς να έχει δηλώσει τον proxy στις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## Vasilis32

Τι να πω, δεν ξερω απλα μου ειπε οτι σε εναν συναδελφο του, του καναν ''παρατηρηση'' οτι διακυνει μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων (κατεβαζε torrents). Και ο bro μου δεν θελει να δινει στοχο στη δουλεια και μου ειπε να μεταβιβασω τις ανυσηχιες του εδω για να μαθω τι συμβαινει. Στη Νομαρχια Αθηνων εργαζεται, θα τον ρωτησω αν ειναι στο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ ή αν προκυται να μπει, γαιτι εσεις ξερετε παραπανω απο εμενα, αρα θα εχετε δικαιο.
Ακομα, αν μπει στο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ ξερετε τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανει?

Ευχαρισρω και παλι,
Βασιλης.

----------


## mpapad

Μα δε κατεβάζει συνέχεια... κατεβάζει για 5 λεπτά και μετά φολντάρει για μία μέρα.

Αμα φοβάται για παρατήρηση και δεν έχει πάρει άδεια καλύτερα πάντως να σταματήσει. Εφόσον δεν είναι δικός του ο υπολογιστής δεν έχει δικαίωμα να τον χρησιμοποιεί για δικές του εργασίες.

----------


## Iannis

> Τι να πω, δεν ξερω απλα μου ειπε οτι σε εναν συναδελφο του, του καναν ''παρατηρηση'' οτι διακυνει μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων (κατεβαζε torrents). Και ο bro μου δεν θελει να δινει στοχο στη δουλεια και μου ειπε να μεταβιβασω τις ανυσηχιες του εδω για να μαθω τι συμβαινει. Στη Νομαρχια Αθηνων εργαζεται, θα τον ρωτησω αν ειναι στο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ ή αν προκυται να μπει, γαιτι εσεις ξερετε παραπανω απο εμενα, αρα θα εχετε δικαιο.
> Ακομα, αν μπει στο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗΣ ξερετε τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανει?
> 
> Ευχαρισρω και παλι,
> Βασιλης.


Μαλλον θα διακεινει περι τα 20MB τη μερα εαν δουλευει SMP Αν κατεβαζει απλες κονσολες κανενα προβλημα ογκου διακίνησης δεν υπάρχει.

Βεβαια καλό ειναι να ενημερωθει ο προϊστάμενος για ο ολο project μηπως βαλουμε και τα δικά του pc στη σβούρα :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Vasilis32

> Μαλλον θα διακεινει περι τα 20MB τη μερα εαν δουλευει SMP Αν κατεβαζει απλες κονσολες κανενα προβλημα ογκου διακίνησης δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Βεβαια καλό ειναι να ενημερωθει ο προϊστάμενος για ο ολο project μηπως βαλουμε και τα δικά του pc στη σβούρα


Απλη κονσολα εχει. Η προισταμενη του το ξερει και δεν εχει προβλημα μιας και ειναι ασχετη απο υπολογιστες, αλλα οταν ακουσε ο bro οτι καποιος τα ''ακουσε'' για διακινηση μεγαλου ογκου δεδομενων, ανυσηχησε λιγο.

Ευχαριστω!! :Smile:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Τι να πω, δεν ξερω απλα μου ειπε οτι σε εναν συναδελφο του, του καναν ''παρατηρηση'' οτι διακυνει μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων *(κατεβαζε torrents)*.


Να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση. Λύγο off topic.
Προσοχή για όσους χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο του γραφείου τους και κατεβάζουν από p2p, torrent ή RS ανεξάρτητα για το αν είναι νόμιμα αυτά που διακινούν. Ο Administrator του συστήματος *ξέρει τι κάνουν*. Παρακάτω δεν γράφω αφήνω την φαντασία σας να οργιάσει.
 :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

> Να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση. Λύγο off topic.
> Προσοχή για όσους χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο του γραφείου τους και κατεβάζουν από p2p, torrent ή RS ανεξάρτητα για το αν είναι νόμιμα αυτά που διακινούν. Ο Administrator του συστήματος *ξέρει τι κάνουν*. Παρακάτω δεν γράφω αφήνω την φαντασία σας να οργιάσει.


Σαφώς και ξέρει....

----------


## Iannis

Εκτός και εαν ο admin ειναι noob και εμεις ποιο γατοι  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

> Εκτός και εαν ο admin ειναι noob και εμεις ποιο γατοι


χαχα έτσι!  :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Εκτός και εαν ο admin ειναι noob και εμεις ποιο γατοι


Αν ο Administrator είναι noob τότε δεν κάνει για την δουλικά που τον προσλάβανε. Με το συμπάθιο αλλά ας πάει να πλέκει πουλόβερ…..

----------


## A_gamer

> Απλη κονσολα εχει. Η προισταμενη του το ξερει και δεν εχει προβλημα μιας και ειναι ασχετη απο υπολογιστες, αλλα οταν ακουσε ο bro οτι καποιος τα ''ακουσε'' για διακινηση μεγαλου ογκου δεδομενων, ανυσηχησε λιγο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!


Προφανώς αυτός που τα άκουσε κατέβαζε τα κέρατά του, 20-30 ΜΒ τη μέρα δε θεωρούνται και τόσο πολλά.

----------


## Iannis

Ασχτεο
κατα το οτι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι

Αυτό το "Προσθήκη στα αγαπημένα"  χάθηκε ??

Τα παλιά αγαπημένα πως τα βρίσκουμε??

----------


## vagskarm

> Τα παλιά αγαπημένα πως τα βρίσκουμε??


Εντελώς άσχετη απάντηση: Το παρελθόν είναι παρελθόν Γιατρέ μου, προχωράμε μπροστά χωρίς να κοιτάζουμε πίσω  :Wink: 

Καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## erateinos

> Ασχτεο
> κατα το οτι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι
> 
> Αυτό το "Προσθήκη στα αγαπημένα"  χάθηκε ??
> 
> Τα παλιά αγαπημένα πως τα βρίσκουμε??


πας στο γραναζάκι  
(να μην ξεχνιόμαστε  :Smile: ) πάνω δεξιά και επιλέγεις παρακολούθηση θέματος (ή φόρουμ )  :Wink: 





> Εντελώς άσχετη απάντηση: Το παρελθόν είναι παρελθόν Γιατρέ μου, προχωράμε μπροστά χωρίς να κοιτάζουμε πίσω 
> 
> Καλημέρα σε όλους


καλημέρα  :Smile: 

τις παλιές αγάπες δεν τις ξεχνάμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		ωραίο αβαντάρ   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Σαν τα χίονια παλικαρι  :Clap: 

Το ποστ με ενδιαφερει να βρισκω Οχι το ολο το  θέμα.

----------


## vagskarm

Γιατρέ μου εγώ θα έκανα κλικ στο νουμεράκι πάνω=-δεξιά του ποστ για να το δω μόνο του και μετά θα το αποθήκευα στα favorites του browser μου, όπου θα μπορούσα να τα οργανώσω και όπως θέλω...

Τώρα για τις παλιές ...αγάπες είπαμε.... εμπρός για νέες  :Razz:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Τα παλιά αγαπημένα πως τα βρίσκουμε??



Με pm στον EvilHawk

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ μου εγώ θα έκανα κλικ στο νουμεράκι πάνω=-δεξιά του ποστ για να το δω μόνο του και μετά θα το αποθήκευα στα favorites του browser μου, όπου θα μπορούσα να τα οργανώσω και όπως θέλω...
> 
> Τώρα για τις παλιές ...αγάπες είπαμε.... εμπρός για νέες


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Σωστός παλικάρι Δεν το είχα σκεφθεί

----------


## vagskarm

> Σωστός παλικάρι Δεν το είχα σκεφθεί


Μα γι' αυτό είμαστε εμείς εδώ Γιατρέ μου  :Embarassed: 

stay tuned  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

Eδω και 3-4 εβδομάδες δημιούργηθηκε μια καινούρια ομάδα η whoopass (μαλλον ομάδα της nvidia) με παραγωγή ~700.000 την ημέρα. 
Και ενας χρηστης του ο McFolden με 127 ενεργους πυρήνες κάνει ~250.000 πόντους την ημέρα, να τον πάρουμε μεταγραφή; :Thinking: 
Τελικά η καινουριες GPU κονσόλες για Νvidia κάνουν καλή δουλεια!!!

----------


## Iannis

> πας στο γραναζάκι 
> (να μην ξεχνιόμαστε )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> καλημέρα 
> 
> τις παλιές αγάπες δεν τις ξεχνάμε


Ναι Ναι σας ειδαμε 

Δεν τις ξεχάσατε όντως

Σας εφαγε το ραδιο και εσας εεεεεεεεεεεεε??? :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 

Θα τα πουμε την Πεμπτη στην εκπομπή σας την οποια και θα σαμποταρω κανονικά :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Σαλταδορους ( sorry φολνταδωρους) ακουμε μονο

Νο granazi  = No ακρόαση

 :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant: 

Που θα πας Θα σε πετύχω και θα σου βγάλω ολα τα άπλυτα on- air

----------


## gkimonas

*Γιατρέ* δηλαδή εσύ παραγωγό χωρίς κόκκινο γραναζάκι δεν ακούς.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> *Γιατρέ* δηλαδή εσύ παραγωγό χωρίς κόκκινο γραναζάκι δεν ακούς.



Ναι 
, δεν ακούω  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman: 

Χε χε Γενικά παλικαρι δεν ακουω πολύ ραδιοφωνο  :Smile:

----------


## gkimonas

*Γιατρέ* τον τελευταίο μήνα για δες πως πάω στο ψήσιμο... :Cool: 

Αχ και να είχα έναν *Phenom*, θα σας έλεγα εγώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> *Γιατρέ* τον τελευταίο μήνα για δες πως πάω στο ψήσιμο...
> 
> Αχ και να είχα έναν *Phenom*, θα σας έλεγα εγώ.


Μια χαρα τα πας Η πορεία σου, αν και μετα εμποδίων,  ειναι ανοδική.

Αυτες οι πρωτεϊνες με τις 15 ποντους τι ειναι???

----------


## gkimonas

Τι να κάνω γιατρέ  :Embarassed:  το μηχανάκι που είναι ανοιχτό 24 ώρες έχει έναν Pentium3-600Mhz :ROFL:  και το άλλο που δεν είναι ανοιχτό όλες τις ώρες έναν amd 3200

Εν το μεταξύ το παλιό κάνει να τελειώσει μια πρωτείνη πόσες μέρες, δεν την παλεύει. :Razz: 

Ό,τι μπορώ κάνω και εγώ. :Sorry:

----------


## Iannis

> Τι να κάνω γιατρέ  το μηχανάκι που είναι ανοιχτό 24 ώρες έχει έναν Pentium3-600Mhz και το άλλο που δεν είναι ανοιχτό όλες τις ώρες έναν amd 3200
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ το παλιό κάνει να τελειώσει μια πρωτείνη πόσες μέρες, δεν την παλεύει.
> 
> Ό,τι μπορώ κάνω και εγώ.


Σωστός Παλικαρι

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φτιάχνω λιστα με ...

"..τα καλυτερα παιδια (και κυρίες)
κουραστηκαν και γυρισαν στο σπιτι.." (Νιόνιος)

Ετοιμαζω πληρες Q6600 PC για κληρωση

----------


## Νικαετός

Το ίδρυμα Iannis... ξαναχτυπά  :One thumb up: 

Doc, τα έπαιξε ο τετραπύρηνος gmt...

----------


## Iannis

Με αυτή την αποδοση μένουμε 37η θεση

 Γιοκ ποιο πανω και αρχιζουν να μας περνούν αρκετοι σιγα σιγα

Νικ μάλλον εγω θα τον κερδισω μου φαινεται  :One thumb up:

----------


## gkimonas

Μην αγχώνεσαι γιατρέ, αν πάνε όλα καλά το καλοκαίρι θα μπει phenom στο ψήσιμο.  :Cool:

----------


## erateinos

> Ναι Ναι σας ειδαμε 
> 
> Δεν τις ξεχάσατε όντως
> 
> Σας εφαγε το ραδιο και εσας εεεεεεεεεεεεε???
> 
> Θα τα πουμε την Πεμπτη στην εκπομπή σας την οποια και θα σαμποταρω κανονικά
> 
> Σαλταδορους ( sorry φολνταδωρους) ακουμε μονο
> ...


τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής  :Thinking: 

 :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  


πριν το ''δίπλωμα'' πρέπει να προηγηθεί το πλύσιμο, το άπλωμα, το μάζεμα και το σιδέρωμα (τα άπλυτα on air δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ) :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> πριν το ''δίπλωμα'' πρέπει να προηγηθεί το πλύσιμο, το άπλωμα, το μάζεμα και το σιδέρωμα (τα άπλυτα on air δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος )


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής 
> 
>    
> 
> 
> πριν το ''δίπλωμα'' πρέπει να προηγηθεί το πλύσιμο, το άπλωμα, το μάζεμα και το σιδέρωμα (τα άπλυτα on air δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος )


Μεταφράζω:

*Πλύσιμο* =  Βγάζουμε την ψυχτρα απο την CPU καθαρίζουμε την θερμοαγωγιμη παστα και βάζουμε νεα (συνιστάται 1 φορα το χρονο αντε καθε δυο χρόνια)

*Απλωμα*  = Παμε το PC στο μπαλκονι ή την ταρατσα και με ενα blower το φυσάμε να φυγει το ντουμανι της σκόνης

*Σιδέρωμα* = Μετα το Overcloking τρέχουμε Orthos Prime να βράσει η CPU για κανενα 20λεπτο ετσι για να δουμε εαν ειμαστε σταθεροί

και μετα....

Διπλωμα κανονικά  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   χωρίς φύλαγμα στη ντουλάπα

----------


## vagskarm

Iannis τελικά τα 4πύρηνα βολεύουν μόνο για να βοηθάνε τις gpu client.

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3702) να δεις τι πάει να φτιάξει ο τύπος. Πάει για 50.000 πόντους την ημέρα με ένα pcάκι (που θα θέλει όμως ένα υποσταθμό για πάρτυ του).

 :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:   :Scared:

----------


## gkimonas

> Iannis τελικά τα 4πύρηνα βολεύουν μόνο για να βοηθάνε τις gpu client.
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3702) να δεις τι πάει να φτιάξει ο τύπος. Πάει για 50.000 πόντους την ημέρα με ένα pcάκι (που θα θέλει όμως ένα υποσταθμό για πάρτυ του).


 :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## gkimonas

*Γιατρέ* έχω απορία να μάθω πόσα δίνεις το δίμηνο στην *ΔΕΗ*  :Whistle: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

> Με αυτή την αποδοση μένουμε 37η θεση
> 
>  Γιοκ ποιο πανω και αρχιζουν να μας περνούν αρκετοι σιγα σιγα
> 
> Νικ μάλλον εγω θα τον κερδισω μου φαινεται


Εαν παμε ετσι αυτο θα το αναθεωρήσω  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Iannis τελικά τα 4πύρηνα βολεύουν μόνο για να βοηθάνε τις gpu client.
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3702) να δεις τι πάει να φτιάξει ο τύπος. Πάει για 50.000 πόντους την ημέρα με ένα pcάκι (που θα θέλει όμως ένα υποσταθμό για πάρτυ του).


Προφητικό το παλικάρι - Linux SMP τέλος  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  




> *Γιατρέ* έχω απορία να μάθω πόσα δίνεις το δίμηνο στην *ΔΕΗ*


Εχω ξαναπεί το εχω μετοχές της ΔΕΗ (καμια εκατοστή)
και φωτοβολταϊκά στη ταράτσα  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> και φωτοβολταϊκά στη ταράτσα


Και υποσταθμό μέσης τάσης στην πίσω αυλή  :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## nfotis

> Προφητικό το παλικάρι - Linux SMP τέλος


Απορία: οι Nvidia drivers για folding θα δουλεύουν και στο Linux;

Αν όχι, στο επόμενο κουτί μου (ελπίζω για φθινόπωρο) θα έχω μόνο Linux SMP να τρέχει (στο σπίτι έχω αποκλειστικά SuSE).

Αλλιώς, θα ήθελα να δω συνδυασμό SMP + Nvidia (ATI στο Linux δε σκοπεύω να βάλω).

N.F.

----------


## erateinos

> Εχω ξαναπεί το εχω μετοχές της ΔΕΗ (καμια εκατοστή)
> και φωτοβολταϊκά στη ταράτσα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Respekt: 




> Απορία: οι Nvidia drivers για folding θα δουλεύουν και στο Linux;
> 
> Αν όχι, στο επόμενο κουτί μου (ελπίζω για φθινόπωρο) θα έχω μόνο Linux SMP να τρέχει (στο σπίτι έχω αποκλειστικά SuSE).
> 
> Αλλιώς, θα ήθελα να δω συνδυασμό SMP + Nvidia (ATI στο Linux δε σκοπεύω να βάλω).
> 
> N.F.


μια χαρά δουλεύουν  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, η gpu παίζει και στο linux ? Γιατί νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ρωτάει το παλλικάρι (linux smp + gpu nvidia), ή κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## erateinos

> Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, η gpu παίζει και στο linux ? Γιατί νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ρωτάει το παλλικάρι (linux smp + gpu nvidia), ή κάνω λάθος ?


καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη  :Smile: 

εάν λέει για για gpu δεν ξέρω  :Sorry:

----------


## mpapad

Η Gpu2 για Nvidia δεν παίζει ακόμα σε linux.

Λένε ότι πρώτα τους ενδιαφέρει να την κάνουν stable σε windows και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.
Βέβαια είναι κάτι παλικάρια στα folding forums που παιδεύονται με WINE.

----------


## Iannis

> μια χαρά δουλεύουν


Βαλε το γραναζακι στην υπογραφή σου ,,, αλλιώς δεν εχει σουίτα στην Ελούντα :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 


Αν θυμάμαι καλα nVidia καρτα δεν εχεις?? :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Βαλε το γραναζακι στην υπογραφή σου ,,, αλλιώς δεν εχει σουίτα στην Ελούντα


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

δεν είμαι στο πρόγραμμα, γιαυτό τον λόγο το έχω βγάλει  :Wink:  





> Αν θυμάμαι καλα nVidia καρτα δεν εχεις??


πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι δάσκαλε  :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Μάρκο, βάλε την κάρτα να ψήνει, βάλε και το γραναζάκι, αλλιώς σε βλέπω την επόμενη φορά που θα κατέβεις Κρήτη για διακοπές, θα πας Χανιά-Ρέθυμνο και για Αγιο Νικόλαο - Σητεία θα κόβεις δρόμο από τα βουνά μην σε πετύχει ο Γιατρός  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## gkimonas

Off Topic


		Θα τον φυγαδεύσω στα Ζωνιανά που είναι δικοί μου εκεί.  :Cool:

----------


## vagskarm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θα τον φυγαδεύσω στα Ζωνιανά που είναι δικοί μου εκεί.


Δουλειές με φούντες, που λέμε  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> δεν είμαι στο πρόγραμμα, γιαυτό τον λόγο το έχω βγάλει  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι δάσκαλε



Για δες....

Με το θαυματουργο προγραματάκι της ΕΓΒΑ
6098 ppd   κοντα στο 1 min το frame :Whistle:

----------


## nfotis

> Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, η gpu παίζει και στο linux ? Γιατί νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο ρωτάει το παλλικάρι (linux smp + gpu nvidia), ή κάνω λάθος ?


Καλά κατάλαβες την ερώτηση

(πολύ το χαίρομαι όταν με λένε 'παλικάρι', με ξανανιώνει  :Smile:  )


ΝουΦου το ραμολιμέντο.
(από ότι έχω δει η ομάδα έπεσε στη 39η θέση, μάλλον έχουν πέσει με τα μούτρα στον GPU client οι άλλοι; )

----------


## Iannis

> Για δες....
> 
> Με το θαυματουργο προγραματάκι της ΕΓΒΑ
> 6098 ppd   κοντα στο 1 min το frame


και μια με SMP παρέα




*Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον φιλο και ενεργότατο μέλος της ομάδας* *" mpapad "* *που μας έβαλε στη σβούρα τελευταία με τις GPU, αφιερώνοντας χρόνο και χρήματα* 

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## vagskarm

> Καλά κατάλαβες την ερώτηση
> 
> (πολύ το χαίρομαι όταν με λένε 'παλικάρι', με ξανανιώνει  )
> 
> 
> ΝουΦου το ραμολιμέντο.
> (από ότι έχω δει η ομάδα έπεσε στη 39η θέση, μάλλον έχουν πέσει με τα μούτρα στον GPU client οι άλλοι; )


Σε λέω παλικάρι γιατί, αν δεις την ηλικία μου, σου ρίχνω λιγάκι. Ευτυχώς όχι τόσο πολύ ώστε να σε λέω "παιδί μου"  :Razz: 

Απ' ότι έχω δει, η gpu παίζει στα win προς το παρόν. Μπορείς να βάλεις πάντως win + gpu και 
a. vmware + linux + linuxsmp ή
b. winsmp

Εσύ διαλέγεις.

----------


## mpapad

> και μια με SMP παρέα
> 
> 
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ στον φιλο και ενεργότατο μέλος της ομάδας " mpapad " που μας έβαλε στη σβούρα τελευταία με τις GPU, αφιερώνοντας χρόνο και χρήματα


Γιατρέ, εσύ είσαι ο καθοδηγητής εδώ μέσα. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

Εντυπωσιακό το Οverclock σου. Πρόσεχε μη πάρεις τη κάρτα στο χέρι... χεχε


*Spoiler:*




			Πάντως από ότι βλέπω στους πόντους που βάζεις πρέπει να βρήκες πάλι την πιστωτική σου ε?

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ, εσύ είσαι ο καθοδηγητής εδώ μέσα. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.
> 
> Εντυπωσιακό το Οverclock σου. Πρόσεχε μη πάρεις τη κάρτα στο χέρι... χεχε
> 
> Πάντως από ότι βλέπω στους πόντους που βάζεις πρέπει να βρήκες πάλι την πιστωτική σου ε?


- Οταν παω Πλαισιο μου λενε τα παιδιά Τι εχουμε σημερα για RMA γιατρε?? :Whistle: 

*Spoiler:*





- σσσσσ μας διαβάζουν (υπάρχουν και οι 12 ατοκες που δεν χτυπάνε πολύ στο ματι) :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> - Οταν παω Πλαισιο μου λενε τα παιδιά Τι εχουμε σημερα για RMA γιατρε??


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Για το δεύτερο το έβαλα σε spoiler...

----------


## Iannis

...και εγω το ιδιο εκανα :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

Σκεφτόμουνα όλο αυτό το σκηνικό με τις κάρτες γραφικών και τους πόντους που δίνουν...


*Spoiler:*




			Και σκέφτηκα γιατί άραγε η nvidia στην παρουσίαση της GTX280,260 προωθεί το CUDA και μάλιστα client για το F@H!!

Φαντάζομαι ότι είδαν προβλέψεις πωλήσεων απο τη στιγμή που θα έβγαινε η 4870 και είδαν την κατακύλα που τους περιμενει.

Οπότε λένε... πως θα κρατηθούμε στις πωλήσεις? 
Και τσούπ σκάει το stanford και λέει δε μας φτιάχνετε ένα client για να προωθήσετε τις κάρτες σας?

Οπότε αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι αργότερα μήπως πέσουν μερικές γαϊδουροπρωτείνες και δεις τους πόντους να πέφτουν όπως έγινε και με τις SMP.

Βέβαια θεωρίες συνομοσίας θα πείτε... 
πολύ βολικό πάντως το σκηνικό με τον client.

To stanford βέβαια παρακάλαγε την nvidia πέρσι για να φτιάξουν τους οδηγούς έτσι ώστε να δουλεύει το GPU1 client που είχαν τότε (γιατί δεν μπορούσαν λεει να έχουν διαφορετικούς client για κάθε κάρτα γραφικών).
Βέβαια τώρα αλλάξαν τροπάρι και το γυρίσαν και αυτοί σε CAL με την ΑΤΙ και σκοτώσαν το GPU1 λόγω ασυμβατότητας λέει με το directX ( για φαντάσου πόσοι μείνανε με τις ATI 1900 στο χέρι)...

Εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## vagskarm

mpapad από που έπεσαν οι πόντοι στις smp ? Το τετραπύρηνο της δουλειάς παίρνει σχεδόν ένα χρόνο τώρα 1760άρες ασταμάτητα. Εχει πάρει και κάποιες πιο μεγάλες κατά καιρούς, αλλά η ημερήσια παραγωγή του δεν έχει πέσει.

----------


## Νικαετός

@mpapad, εμένα πάντως που είχα μόνο nvidia για άλλους λόγους και όχι ΑΤΙ , με βόλεψε υπερβολικά.  :Wink:

----------


## mpapad

> mpapad από που έπεσαν οι πόντοι στις smp ? Το τετραπύρηνο της δουλειάς παίρνει σχεδόν ένα χρόνο τώρα 1760άρες ασταμάτητα. Εχει πάρει και κάποιες πιο μεγάλες κατά καιρούς, αλλά η ημερήσια παραγωγή του δεν έχει πέσει.


 Project : 3065 Credit  : 2144
 Project : 3060 Credit  : 2539
 Project : 3062 Credit  : 1732
 Project : 3052 Credit  : 1440

Πόσο καιρό έχεις να τις δεις αυτές? Όσο είχα τέτοιες η SMP πέταγε. 
Το ένα μάλιστα που ήταν και overclocked μερικές φορές προλάβαινε να δώσει πόντους 2 φορές μέσα στην ημέρα με τις 3065.

Από τα stat του FahMon
3065 : Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 23s  - 3290.26 ppd
3062 : Avg. Time / Frame : 8mn 12s  - 3041.56 ppd

Το καλό είναι οτι θα κάνουν λεει revaluate τις πρωτείνες στα smp τώρα που θα βάλουνε το Α2 core στα Windows. Ήδη αλλάξανε την 2665 και την πήγαν στα 1920.

Πάντως αυτό που κάνουν είναι στην αρχή να τρέξουνε πρωτεϊνες που τις έχουν και απο άλλο client για να συγκρίνουν τα data να δούν αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το science και μετά πετάνε την κανονική δουλειά.

Π.χ. τώρα οι nvidia τρέχουν πρωτεϊνες από ps3 και GPU1.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @mpapad, εμένα πάντως που είχα μόνο nvidia για άλλους λόγους και όχι ΑΤΙ , με βόλεψε υπερβολικά.


Και εμένα. Μόλις είδα ότι με τη κάρτα γραφικών μπορώ να έχω καλύτερη απόδοση απο την SMP (μου έμεινε και στο χέρι μια μητρική από overclock, Γιατρέ να στην δώσω να μου την κάνεις RMA??? ) χωρίς να πουσάρω τον επεξεργαστή, είπα εδώ είμαστε...

Πάντως πέφτει μεγάλο δάκρυ στα forum με τις ATI κάρτες με τις 8800gt να ισοπεδώνουν τις 4870.... Διάβασα μάλιστα το σκεπτικό να βάλει η ΑΤΙ cuda, για να μπορούν να πιάσουν τις nvidia!!!

----------


## harris

Εγώ που έχω μία onboard X1250 ATI μπορώ να βάλω GPU client;  :Thinking:

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ που έχω μία onboard X1250 ATI μπορώ να βάλω GPU client;


Οχι ενα αλλα 2

 :2Guns:  :2Guns:  :Medic:  :Medic:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## harris

> Οχι ενα αλλα 2


OEO???  :Confused: 

Θα την βρω την άκρη...


*Spoiler:*




			Ή θα σας σπάσω τα νεύρα για οδηγίες  :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

> OEO??? 
> 
> Θα την βρω την άκρη...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω ο κακός της υπόθεσης....

Η σειρά GPU1 για τις ATI 1xxx δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

----------


## harris

> Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω ο κακός της υπόθεσης....
> 
> Η σειρά GPU1 για τις ATI 1xxx δεν υπάρχει πλέον.


Οπότε; τι κάνω; Άκυρο;  :Thinking:

----------


## mpapad

> Οπότε; τι κάνω; Άκυρο;


Αυτή ήταν η on board που έχει... κανονική κάρτα δε μπορεί να πάρει?

----------


## harris

> Αυτή ήταν η on board που έχει... κανονική κάρτα δε μπορεί να πάρει?


Προφανώς... αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω καινούρια κάρτα...  :Embarassed:

----------


## mpapad

> Προφανώς... αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω καινούρια κάρτα...


Ε τότε με CPU client, graphical client ή smp client.

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## harris

> Ε τότε με CPU client, graphical client ή smp client.
> 
> Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.


ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Εν μέσω θερους η ομάδα ανακάμπτει

Σε λιγο μπαίνω στα κόκκινα  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Εν μέσω θερους η ομάδα ανακάμπτει
> 
> Σε λιγο μπαίνω στα κόκκινα


Επιτέλους!!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Βάλε και καμια φωτό από τη φάρμα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά....

----------


## Iannis

> Και δε βάζεις απλές κονσόλες που τις στήνεις και τις ξεχνάς;


Εσεις γραναζακι γιοκ???




> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω βιομηχανικό ρεύμα, μόνο για τα pc. Η αίτηση που είχα κάνει για τα φωτοβολταϊκά απορρίφθηκε μετ' επαίνων LOL !!


Δεν συμφέρει . Για 100 Watt θες 1 τετραγωνικό μέτρο πάνελ
Βεβαια εαν φτίαξεις πάρκο κάμποσα στρέματα η ΔΕΗ ειναι υποχρεωμένη να σου αγοράζει το ρεύμα με υψηλή τιμή

Περισσότερα στη Siemens Hellas που ειναι και επίκαιρη  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Βεβαια εαν φτίαξεις πάρκο κάμποσα στρέματα η ΔΕΗ ειναι υποχρεωμένη να σου αγοράζει το ρεύμα με υψηλή τιμή


Mπα το αλλάξανε ΚΑΙ αυτό.  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Mπα το αλλάξανε ΚΑΙ αυτό.



Ναι δεν είμαι ανημερωμενος αρκετά σε αυτό αλλα φιλος ξενοδόχος στα Χανιά που το ειχε ψαξει για το Hotel μου ειπε  οτι δεν συμφερει

----------


## Iannis

2 Αυγουστου παμε Χανια διακοπες για 2 εβδομαδες
Μονο το Dell XPS θα εχω μαζί μου

(Μη μου πείτε να το βαλω στη σβούρα)\

ΜΗ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ FOLDING

----------


## A_gamer

> 2 Αυγουστου παμε Χανια διακοπες για 2 εβδομαδες
> Μονο το Dell XPS θα εχω μαζί μου
> 
> (Μη μου πείτε να το βαλω στη σβούρα)\
> 
> ΜΗ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ FOLDING


Καλά να περάσετε.  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		Μόνο που η Intel θα βγάλει σύντομα και τετραπύρηνο για laptop. Σε συνδυασμό λοιπόν με το κατάλληλο undervolting και επαρκή ψύξη θα μπορεί να τα καταφέρει (όχι 24/7) και θα είναι κρίμα ένα τέτοιο να πάει ανεκμετάλλευτο.

----------


## Iannis

Τι επαθε ο Τεο??  

alexopth69


*Spoiler:*




			Βρε  ειδες τι κανει ο Γάμος??? :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> Τι επαθε ο Τεο??  
> 
> alexopth69
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Διακοπές θα πήγε  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Ξεκινώ πρώτα από αυτό το νήμα για να ενημερώσω ότι:

Πουλάω το PS3 μου, 60GB με το χειριστήριό του, με ένα ακόμα χειριστήριο άθικτο στη συσκευασία του και με έξτρα κούλερ για τα δύσκολα μεσημέρια του καλοκαιριού  :Razz:   450 ευρώ η τιμή και ο αγοραστής θα επιβαρυνθεί με τα έξοδα αποστολής.

Όλα είναι σε υπεράριστη κατάσταση, η κονσόλα έχει δουλέψει ελάχιστα και μόνο για φόλδινγ καθώς και για 2-3 μουσικά σιντί που έβαλα να παίξουν...

Έχω κρατήσει και το κουτί του οπότε μπορεί να ταξιδέψει οπουδήποτε με ασφάλεια.

Το είχα πάρει Μάιο 2007.  Αν η εγγύηση είναι για δύο χρόνια (δεν το θυμάμαι αυτό) θα ψάξω να βρω και την απόδειξη, την έχω σίγουρα.

 :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ξεκινώ πρώτα από αυτό το νήμα για να ενημερώσω ότι:
> 
> Πουλάω το PS3 μου, 60GB με το χειριστήριό του, με ένα ακόμα χειριστήριο άθικτο στη συσκευασία του και με έξτρα κούλερ για τα δύσκολα μεσημέρια του καλοκαιριού   450 ευρώ η τιμή και ο αγοραστής θα επιβαρυνθεί με τα έξοδα αποστολής.
> 
> Όλα είναι σε υπεράριστη κατάσταση, η κονσόλα έχει δουλέψει ελάχιστα και μόνο για φόλδινγ καθώς και για 2-3 μουσικά σιντί που έβαλα να παίξουν...
> 
> Έχω κρατήσει και το κουτί του οπότε μπορεί να ταξιδέψει οπουδήποτε με ασφάλεια.
> 
> Το είχα πάρει Μάιο 2007.  Αν η εγγύηση είναι για δύο χρόνια (δεν το θυμάμαι αυτό) θα ψάξω να βρω και την απόδειξη, την έχω σίγουρα.


σκοτώνουν τα άλογα οταν γεράσουν

Μην την ακούτε Καρτες γραφικών θέλει να πάρει για GPU   clients   :Razz: 

περάσαμε και απο εκει:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ne...wNewsletter.do

----------


## gkimonas

Από πια σειρά και πάνω οι *nvidia* μπορούν να διπλώνουν. 

Έχω μια *7300 GT* :HaHa:

----------


## Iannis

> Από πια σειρά και πάνω οι *nvidia* μπορούν να διπλώνουν. 
> 
> Έχω μια *7300 GT*


ατυχήσατε  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Σειρα 8χχχ, 9χχχ, GTX260-280 και Quadro  :Yahooooo:

----------


## erateinos

> ατυχήσατε 
> 
> Σειρα 8χχχ, 9χχχ, GTX260-280 και Quadro


μην το αποπαίρνεις το παλικάρι δάσκαλε  :Wink: 


*Spoiler:*




			με αυτή την κάρτα μπορεί να διπλώνει σελίδες Α4   :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## gkimonas

κόλλες *Α4* και πολύ είναι.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

*Join the "Aireticus Fun Club"*

http://adslgr.com/forum/group.php?groupid=21

ετησια συνδρομη 100 WU  


ή 10 € που θα διατεθούν τελος του χρονου για κοινωφελή σκοπο πχ "Ρακαδικο"

----------


## caramela

> *Join the "Aireticus Fun Club"*
> 
> http://adslgr.com/forum/group.php?groupid=21
> 
> ετησια συνδρομη 100 WU  
> 
> 
> ή 10 € που θα διατεθούν τελος του χρονου για κοινωφελή σκοπο πχ "Ρακαδικο"


 :Respekt: ........άντε είναι για καλό σκοπό!!! :Yahooooo:  :Drunk:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## mpapad

Σήμερα πήγα και είδα σινεμά σε Gold class αίθουσα στο Village.

Δεν είχα ξαναπάει και έπαθα πλάκα!
Παιδιά είναι ουσιαστικά ιδιωτική προβολή! 

Τα καθίσματα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.
Το εισιτήριο βέβαια είναι πολύ τσιμπημένο αλλά άμα είναι να δεις έργο και να το ευχαριστηθείς χαλάλι.

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι είναι άψογο... !!

----------


## A_gamer

Παιδιά, αύριο φεύγω για διακοπές με 2 φίλους στην Τήνο, θα με δείτε ξανά την Τετάρτη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gkimonas

> Παιδιά, αύριο φεύγω για διακοπές με 2 φίλους στην Τήνο, θα με δείτε ξανά την Τετάρτη.


Καλά να περάσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

Ευχαριστώ gkimonas (πότε πρόλαβες να απαντήσεις βρε θηρίο;  :Laughing: ).

ΥΓ.: @Νικαετός: Να περάσετε καλά κι εσείς στις διακοπές σας, είδα πριν λίγο το thread του ADSLgr Radio.

----------


## gkimonas

> Ευχαριστώ gkimonas (πότε πρόλαβες να απαντήσεις βρε θηρίο; ).


Μπορεί να μην είμαι γρήγορος φολνταδόρος αλλά είμαι γρήγορος στο πληκτρολόγιο.  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Παιδιά, αύριο φεύγω για διακοπές με 2 φίλους στην Τήνο, θα με δείτε ξανά την Τετάρτη.



Κανε και καμιά βουτιά για μας

Καλα να περάσετε παλικαρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ευχαριστώ gkimonas (πότε πρόλαβες να απαντήσεις βρε θηρίο; ).
> 
> ΥΓ.: @Νικαετός: Να περάσετε καλά κι εσείς στις διακοπές σας, είδα πριν λίγο το thread του ADSLgr Radio.


Ναι όντως. Γιατί σε χάσαμε από εκεί ??? 

Ευχαριστώ. Την πέμπτη την κάνω συν γυναιξί και τέκνοις LOL !! !

----------


## Hengeo

Από εχθές το βράδυ δεν μπορεί να στείλει μία τελειωμένη πρωτεΐνη, στον 171.64.65.56 δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί καθόλου, και μετά δοκιμάζει στον 171.64.122.86, και ενώ την ανεβάζει, βγάζει μετά Server does not have record of this unit (πρέπει να είναι όντως σχετικά καινούργια η πρωτεΐνη, 2662). Έχει και άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Ελπίζω να λυθεί εντός 24 ωρών, αλλιώς πάει το deadline!  :Confused: 

Εντωμεταξύ μόλις έχασα και δεύτερη 2662 με απλό restart της κονσόλας (με ctrl-c)! Αφού δεν δουλεύουν σωστά, τι τις έχουν βγάλει στη γύρα αυτές τις πρωτεΐνες;  :Mad:

----------


## mpapad

> Από εχθές το βράδυ δεν μπορεί να στείλει μία τελειωμένη πρωτεΐνη, στον 171.64.65.56 δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί καθόλου, και μετά δοκιμάζει στον 171.64.122.86, και ενώ την ανεβάζει, βγάζει μετά Server does not have record of this unit (πρέπει να είναι όντως σχετικά καινούργια η πρωτεΐνη, 2662). Έχει και άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Ελπίζω να λυθεί εντός 24 ωρών, αλλιώς πάει το deadline! 
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ μόλις έχασα και δεύτερη 2662 με απλό restart της κονσόλας (με ctrl-c)! Αφού δεν δουλεύουν σωστά, τι τις έχουν βγάλει στη γύρα αυτές τις πρωτεΐνες;


Το έχουν υπόψη τους από όσο διαβάζω στο folding forum.
Τους πόντους στους έδωσε?

----------


## Hengeo

> Το έχουν υπόψη τους από όσο διαβάζω στο folding forum.
> Τους πόντους στους έδωσε?


Χμ τώρα μόλις κοίταξα τους πόντους, και όντως μου τους έχει δώσει, παρ'ότι προσπαθεί ακόμα να την στείλει lol!  :What..?: 

Τουλάχιστον τώρα πήρε μία κλασσική δοκιμασμένη 2605..

----------


## tedd

Λόγω θέρους απο αυριο το βράδυ ο κίτσος (ο υπολογιστής μου) θα σταματήσει το δίπλωμα για καμμία εβδομάδα γιατι θα τον στειλω για διακοπές, όπως του υποσχέθηκα, να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι και να κάνει κανα μπανάκι και ηλιοθεραπεία, ελπίζω μόνο να μην μου γυρίσει κρυωμένος βραχυκλωμένος και καμμένος. :Wink: 

Επίσης να μεταφέρω της ευχες του για ένα καλό καλοκαίρι και στους φίλους του διπλωτές ανεξαρτήτου φυλής (Intel, ΑΜD) και  φύλου (CPU, GPU). :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Καλές διακοπές!

----------


## tedd

> Καλές διακοπές!


Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Iannis

> Λόγω θέρους απο αυριο το βράδυ ο κίτσος (ο υπολογιστής μου) θα σταματήσει το δίπλωμα για καμμία εβδομάδα γιατι θα τον στειλω για διακοπές, όπως του υποσχέθηκα, να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι και να κάνει κανα μπανάκι και ηλιοθεραπεία, ελπίζω μόνο να μην μου γυρίσει κρυωμένος βραχυκλωμένος και καμμένος.
> 
> Επίσης να μεταφέρω της ευχες του για ένα καλό καλοκαίρι και στους φίλους του διπλωτές ανεξαρτήτου φυλής (Intel, ΑΜD) και  φύλου (CPU, GPU).



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## gkimonas

Έχω απορία να δω τέλος Αυγούστου την κίνηση της ομάδας, θα έχει πέσει η απόδοση για πολύ έχω την εντύπωση.  :Thinking: 

Καλές διακοπές στους Φολνταδόρους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

Χαιρετώ όλους τους διπλωτές και γενικά τα μέλη του aDSLgr. Μόλις γύρισα από Τήνο.

----------


## Iannis

> Έχω απορία να δω τέλος Αυγούστου την κίνηση της ομάδας, θα έχει πέσει η απόδοση για πολύ έχω την εντύπωση. 
> 
> Καλές διακοπές στους Φολνταδόρους.


Στις 18 Αυγούστου θα ανέβει πάλι  :One thumb up: 




> Χαιρετώ όλους τους διπλωτές και γενικά τα μέλη του aDSLgr. Μόλις γύρισα από Τήνο.


Καλώς το παλικαρι 

Στη δουλειά γρήγορα Ξερεις εσυ τι εννοώ  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> Ναι όντως. Γιατί σε χάσαμε από εκεί ??? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ. Την πέμπτη την κάνω συν γυναιξί και τέκνοις LOL !! !


Ο Νικαρχηγός ειναι μάλλον στο παπόρι ήδη   :One thumb up: 

Εγω φευγω το Σαββατο  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## Iannis

Τα κεφαλια κατω Διακοπές τελος  :Wall:

----------


## gkimonas

> Τα κεφαλια κατω Διακοπές τελος


Καλώς τον γιατρό.  :One thumb up: 

Πως πέρασες, ξεκουράστηκες;

----------


## vagskarm

> Τα κεφαλια κατω Διακοπές τελος


Αντε, γυρίστε οι πρωινοί, να φεύγουν οι μεσημεριανοί....


Καλώς ήλθες, άντε και καλό χειμώνα  :Cool:

----------


## k_koulos

σύντροφοι σας χαιρετώ! 

κάποιες ανακατατάξεις προσωρινά με βγάζουν off στο θέμα folding, ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα να ξαναξεκινήσω.

μέχρι τότε καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## alexopth69

το standford ειναι κατω

----------


## dipa57

> το standford ειναι κατω


και τα μηχανάκια μας θα πάρουν μια ανάσα...

----------


## Costas_Dav

Ο server των στατιστικών είναι ακόμα κάτω, υστερα από την διακοπή ρευματος που είχε χθές το Stanford, όπως φαίνεται στο portal τους.

August 19, 2008
Update: almost 100% back up, but stats update on hold
Most machines are now back up with a few exceptions.  One key exception is a server used in the stats updates.  So, while the points are being recorded on local servers, these logs are not being inputted into the stats at the moment, i.e. stats updates are on hold at the moment.  

We will give an update when the stats update is back on line.   Please keep in mind that the points are not being lost, just not being entered into the db and once this machine is up, all the logs (and all the old points from last night, etc) will be entered into the stats db.

Posted at 04:30 AM | Permalink

----------


## Iannis

> Ο server των στατιστικών είναι ακόμα κάτω, υστερα από την διακοπή ρευματος που είχε χθές το Stanford, όπως φαίνεται στο portal τους.
> 
> August 19, 2008
> Update: almost 100% back up, but stats update on hold
> Most machines are now back up with a few exceptions.  One key exception is a server used in the stats updates.  So, while the points are being recorded on local servers, these logs are not being inputted into the stats at the moment, i.e. stats updates are on hold at the moment.  
> 
> We will give an update when the stats update is back on line.   Please keep in mind that the points are not being lost, just not being entered into the db and once this machine is up, all the logs (and all the old points from last night, etc) will be entered into the stats db.
> 
> Posted at 04:30 AM | Permalink


ups δεν εχουν?? :Thumb down:

----------


## mpapad

> ups δεν εχουν??


Με το που έβαλες μπρος να φολντάρεις χαλάσαν τα μηχανήματά τους...  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Με το που έβαλες μπρος να φολντάρεις χαλάσαν τα μηχανήματά τους...


εστησα τον νεο win smp σε ενα core2duo αλλα κατι παιζει
Το cpu use δεν ειναι καρφωμένο 100% αλλα κανει σαν πριονοκορδέλα απο 70-99 %

Στα process  που τρέχουν εμφανίζεται 4 φορες αυτο το Denio κάπως ετσι

Καπου τα εχω κανει μπάχαλο στο setup
και τέλος στο config.cfg ρωτάει και κάποια αλλα πράγματα στο τέλος.

----------


## mpapad

> εστησα τον νεο win smp σε ενα core2duo αλλα κατι παιζει
> Το cpu use δεν ειναι καρφωμένο 100% αλλα κανει σαν πριονοκορδέλα απο 70-99 %
> 
> Στα process  που τρέχουν εμφανίζεται 4 φορες αυτο το Denio κάπως ετσι
> 
> Καπου τα εχω κανει μπάχαλο στο setup
> και τέλος στο config.cfg ρωτάει και κάποια αλλα πράγματα στο τέλος.


Για δοκίμασε αυτό...
http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe

Είναι η 6.22beta2R3. Υποτίθεται οτι φτιάχνει ένα πρόβλημα για το upload αλλά από ότι λένε πρέπει να σου βάζει και τα CPU στο 100%.

Βασικά σε εσένα αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά εδώ



```
[03:43:04] Working on queue slot 09 [August 19 03:43:04 UTC]
[03:43:04] + Working ...
[03:43:04] - Calling 'mpiexec -np 4 -channel shm -env MPICH_USE_SMP_OPTIMIZATIONS 1 -host 127.0.0.1 FahCore_a1.exe -dir work/ -suffix 09 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 2368 -version 622'

[03:43:05] 
[03:43:05] *------------------------------*
```

στη θέση που λέει -channel shm πρέπει να λέει -channel auto και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.
Με τον νέο client θα το λύσεις.

----------


## Iannis

Προβλημα και στον 64- bit client

Ο μονος που δουλευει αψογα ειναι ο GPU

Τι τα θελανε αυτα τα password , deino κλπες βλακίες?

edit: Σαν να εστρωσε

Q6600 στα 3,5 GHz με 3 core (το 4ο ειναι για την GPU) κάνει την p2665 15min/frame Ειναι καλά?

----------


## dipa57

Έριξα και άλλο ένα μηχανάκι (του γιου μου) με μια 8800 GTS 512.
Αν το πάρει χαμπάρι θα με κρεμάσει...

----------


## mpapad

> Προβλημα και στον 64- bit client
> 
> Ο μονος που δουλευει αψογα ειναι ο GPU
> 
> Τι τα θελανε αυτα τα password , deino κλπες βλακίες?
> 
> edit: Σαν να εστρωσε
> 
> Q6600 στα 3,5 GHz με 3 core (το 4ο ειναι για την GPU) κάνει την p2665 15min/frame Ειναι καλά?


Με 3.4 σε 4 core το είχα σε 12.

Τι παιδεύεσαι με τα overclock? Βάλτο στο default. Έτσι και αλλιώς η GPU κάνει όλη τη δουλειά.
Η smp είναι για να μην κάθεται ο επεξεργαστής.  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

Διαβάστε αυτό το thread να δειτε με τι φολντάρουν....
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=5011

----------


## A_gamer

> PC1: Quad board with Quad processor running *3 x GTX280's*, PC2: Quad board with Dual processor running *2 x GTX280's
> *





> I run an 8 GPU core box, *4x 9800GX2's*, under Windoze XP64.





> I am very interested in how you cool down these beasts. I *only* set up *3 9800GX2* at K9A2 Platinum and find it will shutdown due to overheat (I guess....)





> Tigerbiten and Raziel: How hot do your systems get? I have just ordered some new kit (*6 x 9800GX2* etc etc) and have ordered some Watercooler Blocks (9800GX2 and GTX280) since I heard that temps on the 9800GX2 beasts are rather high.


** A_gamer έπεσε τέζα...*  :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Shocked:

----------


## mpapad

Η μεγάλη πλάκα θα είναι μετά...

Όταν θα ρίξουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα WU και οι 4870 πιάσουν δουλειά ή η Nvidia να πετάξει κάνα θηρίο αργότερα...

----------


## Iannis

τι εγινε παλικάρια Δεν γυρίσαμε ακομη αποτα μπανια του λαού ετσι?

Αυτος ο mpapad χωνει νεες GPU στα μουλωχτά και τον βλεπω στις 20.000/day  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> τι εγινε παλικάρια Δεν γυρίσαμε ακομη αποτα μπανια του λαού ετσι?
> 
> Αυτος ο mpapad χωνει νεες GPU στα μουλωχτά και τον βλεπω στις 20.000/day


Μη βάζεις ιδέες...

----------


## Iannis

> Μη βάζεις ιδέες...


εγω φταιω βρε ή εσυ που εχεις σπάσει :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  τα ρολόγια

----------


## vagskarm

> εγω φταιω βρε ή εσυ που εχεις σπάσει τα ρολόγια


Μιλάς κι εσύ βρε Γιάννη που έβαλες φωτοβολταϊκά στο σπίτι και στο τέλος θα καταντήσουν τα κακόμοιρα ίσα να φτάνουν να τροφοδοτούν τις ψησταριές σου...  :Whistle: 

Καλημέρες

----------


## mpapad

Ρε παιδιά απλά είναι τα πράγματα... ένας 4πύρηνος και 2 8800gt.
1 SMP + 2 GPU2.
Χωρίς overclock. 
10000 πόντους την ημέρα με 270 W κατανάλωση.

----------


## Νικαετός

Παιδιά δυστυχώς για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα δεν θα μπορέσω να προσφέρω. Μάλλον (αν είμαστε καλά) από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά, εκτός αν συμβεί κάποιο θαύμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Iannis

> Παιδιά δυστυχώς για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα δεν θα μπορέσω να προσφέρω. Μάλλον (αν είμαστε καλά) από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά, εκτός αν συμβεί κάποιο θαύμα. Καλή συνέχεια.


??? :Whistle:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Ωπα εχουμε απωλιες??

Δεν πειραζει παλικαρι Εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε (εκτός απροόπτου)

----------


## panosaoua

> Παιδιά δυστυχώς για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα δεν θα μπορέσω να προσφέρω. Μάλλον (αν είμαστε καλά) από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετά, εκτός αν συμβεί κάποιο θαύμα. Καλή συνέχεια.


Μην ανησυχείς Νίκο, ήδη έχεις κάνει πάρα πολλά για την ομάδα μέχρι τώρα. 

Να είσαι καλά πάνω από όλα. 

Αναλαμβάνουμε εμείς να καλύψουμε το κενό... (λέμε τώρα!  :Razz: )

----------


## Iannis

> Μην ανησυχείς Νίκο, ήδη έχεις κάνει πάρα πολλά για την ομάδα μέχρι τώρα. 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά πάνω από όλα. 
> 
> Αναλαμβάνουμε εμείς να καλύψουμε το κενό... (λέμε τώρα! )


μεχρι και πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες θα βάλουμε βρε  :Yahooooo:

----------


## panosaoua

> μεχρι και πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες θα βάλουμε βρε


Πρόσεχε να μην σου σκάσει όπως στο avatar  :Razz:  και μετά ψαχνόμαστε. 
Καλά είσαι με τα φωτοβολταικά, καμιά ανεμογεννήτρια βάλε.   :Respekt:

----------


## Iannis

Παιδες οι νεες ΑΤΙ 4870Χ2 τι λενε σε folding?

----------


## mpapad

> Παιδες οι νεες ΑΤΙ 4870Χ2 τι λενε σε folding?


Ότι λέει και η 4870.

----------


## hammered

Παιδιά έχω μια απορία σχετικά με κατανάλωση ρεύματος και τον αντίκτυπο που έχει στην τσέπη μου. Πρώτα από όλα foldarω με smp σε linux 64bit. Ο επεξεργαστής είναι ο amd 4200+ x2. Όταν είναι σε full-load πόσα watt υποτίθεται ότι καταναλώνει(μάλλον λάθος ρήμα έβαλα)? Επίσης, αυτά τα watt σε τι χρονικό διάστημα το μετράμε? Δλδ θέλω να βρω πόσα συνολικά watt καταναλώνει τις ώρες που foldarει και να βρω πόσο τελικά μου έρχεται σε ευρώ. 

Είναι αλήθεια ότι έχω καιρό να συνεισφέρω στην ομάδα  :Embarassed:

----------


## mpapad

> Παιδιά έχω μια απορία σχετικά με κατανάλωση ρεύματος και τον αντίκτυπο που έχει στην τσέπη μου. Πρώτα από όλα foldarω με smp σε linux 64bit. Ο επεξεργαστής είναι ο amd 4200+ x2. Όταν είναι σε full-load πόσα watt υποτίθεται ότι καταναλώνει(μάλλον λάθος ρήμα έβαλα)? Επίσης, αυτά τα watt σε τι χρονικό διάστημα το μετράμε? Δλδ θέλω να βρω πόσα συνολικά watt καταναλώνει τις ώρες που foldarει και να βρω πόσο τελικά μου έρχεται σε ευρώ. 
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι έχω καιρό να συνεισφέρω στην ομάδα


Αν δε βάλεις μετρητή κατανάλωσης στην πρίζα που τροφοδοτεί το PC σου δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι καταναλώνει.

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι υπολογιστές κατανάλωσης αλλά υπολογίζουν παραπάνω από ότι πραγματικά καις. 

Πρόσφατα είχα πάρει ένα fan controller του Zalman (ZM-MFC2 Multi Fan Controller) το οποίο δείχνει και την κατανάλωση σε W και έτσι μπόρεσα να δώ πχ. οτι το Q6600 με 2 8800gt & 2 GB μνήμης καίει 271W όταν φολντάρει.

----------


## tedd

Λίγο δύσκολο να πέι κάνεις πόσο θα καει γιατι πισι απο πισί διαφέρει, μόνο ο επεξεργαστής δεν λεει και πολλά γιατι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η κάρτα γραφικών, πόσα dimm μνήμης έχει, πόσοι δίσκοι, DVD-ROM και επίσης τι τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει.
Eνα φτήνο τροφοδοτικό έχει efficiency το πολύ 70% δηλάδη αν ενα σύστημα χρειάζεται 100W θα τραβαει ~140W ενω τα καλά και αkριβότερα φτάνουν να έχουν έως και  85% efficiency δηλάδη για τα 100W χρειάζoνται ~120W  όπως βρέπεις και μόνο με το τροφοδοτικό χάνεις ή κερδίζεις 20W σε κατακάλωση.
H κατανάλωση μετριέται σε κιλοβατώρες η οποια ισούτε με την καταναλώση 1000W μέσα σε μία ώρα δηλάδη ένα Pc με καταλώση 100W θα κάψει μία κιβοβατώρα σε 10ώρες ενώ κάποιο με 150W σε 6,5 ώρες.

Αν θέλεις να δεις την πραγματικη σου κατανάλωση πωλούνται βαττόμετρα σε καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά και με κόστος απο 10-15€



Εμπειρικά πάντως θα έλεγα οχι πάνω απο 120W.

----------


## hammered

Απλά θέλω να είμαι στο περίπου, να κάνω μια εκτίμηση δηλαδή... Ελπίζω όμως η διαφορά από τις πραγματικές τιμές δεδομένων που θα παρουσιάσω να μην έχω και μεγάλη διαφορά σε euro. Λοιπόν ξεκινάω:
1.Η ετικέτα του του τροφοδοτικού λέει max ac input = 400W και max dc output. Άρα έχω 97,5% efficiency?!?!?
2.Σύμφωνα με διάφορα reviews από το internet το maximum consumption under load που είδα ήταν 178W(CPU μόνο).
3.Άρα αν κάνω 24ώρα για ένα μήνα, βγάζοντας ας πούμε 7 μέρες από τις 30, τότε έχουμε: 24*178*23 = 98256/1000 = 98,256KWh
4. Για το τετράμηνο που έρχεται η ΔΕΗ(εκκαθαριστικός) μας κάνει: 393,024KWh
5. Έχω και 97,5%(0,975) efficiency από το τροφοδοτικό μας κάνει: 393,024/0,975 = 403,1KWh το τετράμηνο.
6. Με την τιμή της KWh στα 0,08761(για μένα) τότε πληρώνω 35,31euros για τον επεξεργαστή.

Τα συμπεράσματα και η σύνθεση του υπόλοιπου PC αύριο... τώρα νύσταξα  :Very Happy:

----------


## tedd

1)ΟΧΙ αυτά που γράφει δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με το effiency, οπως είπα παραπάνω ακόμη και τα καλύτερα δεν ξεπερνούν το 85%, αν έχεις κάποιο noname δεν θα ξεπερνα το 70%.
2)Πολύ υψηλό το βρίσκω το 178, πάντως στα τεστ οι τιμές που δίνουν είναι για όλο το σύστημα και όχι μόνο για τον επεξεραστή και συνήθως χρησιμοποιούν "μεγάλες" κάρτες γραφικών που τραβούν πολύ ρεύμα και οι μετρησεις γίνονται με όλα τα υποσυστήματα στο 100%.
Στο φολντινγκ επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιητε η κάρτα γραφικών η κατανάλωση της θα είναι στο ελάχιστο της.

----------


## mpapad

Τα τροφοδοτικά που γράφουν ότι έχουν απόδοση 80+ συνήθως πιάνουν το μέγιστό τους στο 50% της ονομαστικής τους απόδοσης.

Οπότε για τροφοδοτικό 600W, στα 300W θα αποδίδει με 85% efficiency.

----------


## Iannis

Για να δουμε τι θα γινει απο 1η Σεπτεμβρίου??

Ελπιζω να μην την έκαναν οι καπετάνιοι και μείναμε στο καράβι οι ναυταιοι  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ

Πολύ νέκρα έπεσε Τι πάθατε βρεεεεε

----------


## panosaoua

Καλό μήνα γιατρέ. 

Φολντάρουμε ασύστολα. (Ο καθένας με τις δυνάμεις του βέβαια.  :Razz: )

Ο πολύς ο κόσμος ακόμη μου φαίνεται προσπαθεί να χωνέψει ότι οι διακοπές τελείωσαν.  :Hammer:

----------


## alexopth69

καλό μήνα, και άμα σώσω να γυρίσω με το καλό σπίτι...

----------


## tedd

Ξερετε η πρωτείνη που δουλέυεται για ποιά ασθένεια ειναι; 
Αν οχι και είστε περιεργοι να μαθέτε κατεβάστε το http://fahinfo.org/fahmon_wus.tbz2 το οπoίο ειναι ένα συμπιεσμενο αρχειο όπου περιέχει λίστα με τις πρωτεινες και τι ασθένειες ερευνούν με αυτές.

----------


## Iannis

> Ξερετε η πρωτείνη που δουλέυεται για πιά ασθένεια ειναι; 
> Αν οχι και είστε περιεργοι να μαθέτε κατεβάστε το http://fahinfo.org/fahmon_wus.tbz2το οπoίο ειναι ένα συμπιεσμενο αρχειο όπου περιέχει λίστα με τις πρωτεινες και τι ασθένεια ερευνούν απο αυτήν.



Σωστός ο tedd     :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

delete plz

----------


## Iannis

......να ξαναμπούν οι καπεταναίοι στο καράβι ώστε να νιώθουμε και εμείς οι ναυταιοι ποιο καλα..

Καλη η Ευρυζωνικότητα καλές οι συνεντεύξεις καλα και τα ραδιόφωνα δεν λέω αλλα οχι και να αφήσουμε την ομάδα στη τυχη της

Ποσοι coonerers admins moderators και λοιποί αξιωματούχου φολνταρουν?

5-6 ειδα στους πρώτους 100

Δεν λέω ακρίβυνε το σπορ λόγω ΔΕΗ.
 Έτσι είναι στη ζωή
 Κάποια πράγματα έχουν κόστος.

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΟΥΡΜΗΤΗ 
*"ΝΙΚΑΕΤΟ"*, 

ο οποίος εφιερωσε χρόνο και *χρημα* οπως, και αλλα παιδια,για την ομαδα

 :Respekt:  :Respekt: 



ευτές ειναι οι σκέψεις μου και απο κακη συνηθεια τις δημοσιοποιώ.

keep FOLDING GUYS  :2Guns:  :2Guns: 


ps. (αυτο το κοκκινο κουμπακι "αναφορα προβληματικού μηνύματος"  να αφαιρεθεί απο το προφίλ μου plz  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ο γιατρός μας είναι το πλέον ενθουσιώδες  μέλος της ομάδας και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το όλο team του φόλντινγκ του οφείλει πολλά. (Χωρίς φυσικά να παραγνωρίζω σε καμμία περίπτωση, την συνεισφορά όλων).

Στο προκείμενο τώρα. Η συμμετοχή στο φόλντινγκ είναι καθαρά προαιρετική. Το γνωρίζουμε όλοι.  Η ΣΟ του φόρουμ και κυρίως ο EvilHawk έχει διαθέσει πολύ χρόνο και χώρο στο φόρουμ για την προβολή της ομάδας, όλοι μας προσφέρουμε όσο μπορούμε - μη ξεχνάτε την προσπάθεια για την μετάφραση στα ελληνικά. 
Από την άλλη δεν μπορούμε να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την ΣΟ. Εγώ βλέπω δραστήρια μέλη (πολύ δραστήρια μάλιστα) όπως ο mpapad και ο doc αλλά και άλλα παιδιά εδώ. Aπλά χρειάζεται η δραστηριοποίηση και άλλων μελών. 

Το αν η παραγωγή της ομάδας έπεσε λίγο, αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και έχει συμβεί και πάλι αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Μόλις περάσουμε όλοι σε gpu κονσόλες πιστεύω θα ανεβούμε και πάλι. 

Ευχαριστώ τον ianni, αλλά ειλικρινά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που προσφέρουν περισσότερο "αφανώς" αλλά εξίσου ουσιαστικά.  Μην ξεχνάμε και τον owner, που ανταποκρίθηκε με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο πέρυσι στον διαγωνισμό που ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα (αλλά και δωροθέτηση) του γιατρού μας. 

Προχωράμε λοιπόν γερά και θα ξαναπάρει η ομάδα μπροστά. 

Μέχρι τότε keep folding !  


(Υ.Γ. : Σταμάτησα προσωρινά doc για να σου δώσω την ευκαρία να με φτάσεις LOL)

----------


## apollokk

> Ο γιατρός μας είναι το πλέον ενθουσιώδες  μέλος της ομάδας και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το όλο team του φόλντινγκ του οφείλει πολλά. (Χωρίς φυσικά να παραγνωρίζω σε καμμία περίπτωση, την συνεισφορά όλων).
> 
> Στο προκείμενο τώρα. Η συμμετοχή στο φόλντινγκ είναι καθαρά προαιρετική. Το γνωρίζουμε όλοι.  Η ΣΟ του φόρουμ και κυρίως ο EvilHawk έχει διαθέσει πολύ χρόνο και χώρο στο φόρουμ για την προβολή της ομάδας, όλοι μας προσφέρουμε όσο μπορούμε - μη ξεχνάτε την προσπάθεια για την μετάφραση στα ελληνικά. 
> Από την άλλη δεν μπορούμε να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την ΣΟ. Εγώ βλέπω δραστήρια μέλη (πολύ δραστήρια μάλιστα) όπως ο mpapad και ο doc αλλά και άλλα παιδιά εδώ. Aπλά χρειάζεται η δραστηριοποίηση και άλλων μελών. 
> 
> Το αν η παραγωγή της ομάδας έπεσε λίγο, αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και έχει συμβεί και πάλι αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν. Μόλις περάσουμε όλοι σε gpu κονσόλες πιστεύω θα ανεβούμε και πάλι. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον ianni, αλλά ειλικρινά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που προσφέρουν περισσότερο "αφανώς" αλλά εξίσου ουσιαστικά.  Μην ξεχνάμε και τον owner, που ανταποκρίθηκε με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο πέρυσι στον διαγωνισμό που ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα (αλλά και δωροθέτηση) του γιατρού μας. 
> 
> ...


εγω φιλοι, οσο και να θελω, δεν εχω καταφερει να βαλω τον client σε 2 μηχανακια intel core 2 quad που διαθετω... ρε παιδια..., μουτζα εχω φαει..., ουτε σε windows, ουτε σε arch δουλευει... :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## Iannis

> (Υ.Γ. : Σταμάτησα προσωρινά doc για να σου δώσω την ευκαρία να με φτάσεις LOL)



Σου ειπα έβαλα παραγγελία 2    9800GTX στο πλαίσιο προς 120 € η μια και την επόμενη με πηρε κάποιος τηλ. και μου είπε Λυπουμεθα έγινε λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει το προϊον. (εβαλες το δάκτλο σου Εχεις ακρες εκει?? :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## mpapad

> Ξερετε η πρωτείνη που δουλέυεται για ποιά ασθένεια ειναι; 
> Αν οχι και είστε περιεργοι να μαθέτε κατεβάστε το http://fahinfo.org/fahmon_wus.tbz2 το οπoίο ειναι ένα συμπιεσμενο αρχειο όπου περιέχει λίστα με τις πρωτεινες και τι ασθένειες ερευνούν με αυτές.


Με τι το ανοίγω σε windows?

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ο γιατρός μας είναι το πλέον ενθουσιώδες  μέλος της ομάδας και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το όλο team του φόλντινγκ του οφείλει πολλά. (Χωρίς φυσικά να παραγνωρίζω σε καμμία περίπτωση, την συνεισφορά όλων).


 :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap: 





> Προχωράμε λοιπόν γερά και θα ξαναπάρει η ομάδα μπροστά. 
> 
> Μέχρι τότε keep folding !


 :Whip: 

Λοιπόν... 
Όλοι όσοι δεν έχουν, να πάνε να πάρουν μια 9800gt. ( οχι, παρότι οι φήμες λένε διαφορετικά, δεν παίρνω ποσοστά από nvidia  :Razz: )
Τη βάζουν να φολντάρει μέρα-νύχτα και να δείς για πότε θα τους πατήσουμε όλους...

----------


## Iannis

memories from the past     :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

> Με τι το ανοίγω σε windows?


Mε το winzip.

----------


## paraskdi

Πολυ πεσμενη βλεπω την ομαδα.Τι τρεχε;

----------


## caramela

τα μπάνια του λαού...Σεπτέμβρη μήνα... :Thinking: 

που είναι ο γιατρός οεοοο!!!

----------


## vpol

Ναι και σε 3 εβδομαδες θα ειμαστε στην 42 θεση   :Whistle: 
κορεσμος ; :Thinking:

----------


## gthalassinos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήρθε ο καιρός να στήσω ένα φρέσκο PC και χρειάζομαι την εμπειρία σας. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω σαν γενική κατεύθυνση μια Q6600, 2x2GB και 2 HDDs. Οι ερωτήσεις είναι οι εξής :

1) Η Q6600 ανεβαίνει σε παραπάνω GHz χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος σε ψύξη και μέχρι πού; Άντε με μια έξτρα ψύκτρα αλλά όχι "νερά" και ιστορίες...
2) Αν είναι να ανέβει, ποιά ΜΒ προτείνετε και ποιά RAM; Το Tagan XL500 αρκεί;
3) Αν μείνει στα 2.4 αλλάζει η πρόταση για MB & RAM; Το Tagan XL500 αρκεί;
4) Οι 9800GT/512MB που πουλιούνται γύρω στα 120€ μπορούν να αναλάβουν ξεχωριστά projects την ώρα  που η Q6600 θα τρέχει σε SMB τα δικά της;
5) Υπάρχει διαφορά που να αξίζει τον κόπο να βάλω έναν 10Κ VelociRaptor για C:, καθότι το κόστος είναι πολλαπλάσιο των απλών;

Για να δούμε λοιπόν, πώς θα στήσουμε το νέο ψηστήρι της ομάδας;  :Thinking: 
Περιμένω νέα σας!  :Smile:

----------


## vpol

Καλημερα 
και εγω ψαχνομαι να δω τι θα κανω με τα καινουργια projects  της NVidia εχει πεσει πολυ η αποδοση μου .   :Thinking:

----------


## mpapad

> Ναι και σε 3 εβδομαδες θα ειμαστε στην 42 θεση  
> κορεσμος ;


Πολλοί είδανε τι γίνετε με τις GPU2 και ξεκινήσανε να βάζουνε 8800gt σε όσα μηχανάκια μπορούσαν. Γιαυτό ξαφνικά μας περάσαν τόσοι (και θα μας περάσουν).
Για αυτούς το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι οι πόντοι και φυσικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με τη ΔΕΗ όπως εδώ.

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι η ΔΕΗ έκοψε πολύ κόσμο από εμάς.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήρθε ο καιρός να στήσω ένα φρέσκο PC και χρειάζομαι την εμπειρία σας. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω σαν γενική κατεύθυνση μια Q6600, 2x2GB και 2 HDDs. Οι ερωτήσεις είναι οι εξής :
> 
> 1) Η Q6600 ανεβαίνει σε παραπάνω GHz χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος σε ψύξη και μέχρι πού; Άντε με μια έξτρα ψύκτρα αλλά όχι "νερά" και ιστορίες...
> 2) Αν είναι να ανέβει, ποιά ΜΒ προτείνετε και ποιά RAM; Το Tagan XL500 αρκεί;
> 3) Αν μείνει στα 2.4 αλλάζει η πρόταση για MB & RAM; Το Tagan XL500 αρκεί;
> 4) Οι 9800GT/512MB που πουλιούνται γύρω στα 120€ μπορούν να αναλάβουν ξεχωριστά projects την ώρα  που η Q6600 θα τρέχει σε SMB τα δικά της;
> 5) Υπάρχει διαφορά που να αξίζει τον κόπο να βάλω έναν 10Κ VelociRaptor για C:, καθότι το κόστος είναι πολλαπλάσιο των απλών;
> 
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν, πώς θα στήσουμε το νέο ψηστήρι της ομάδας; 
> Περιμένω νέα σας!


Καλύτερα να σου απαντήσω σε άλλο thread. εδώ είμαστε  :Offtopic: 

Η απάντηση εδώ.

----------


## Iannis

> τα μπάνια του λαού...Σεπτέμβρη μήνα...
> 
> που είναι ο γιατρός οεοοο!!!



 ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ  

 :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## vpol

:Welcome:

----------


## paraskdi

Aκομα συνεχιζουν τα μπανια.Η ομαδα σβηνει σιγα-σιγα.Χανει συνεχως θεσεις.Για ξυπνηστε λιγο.

----------


## Iannis

:Sorry:

----------


## gkimonas

:Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> Aκομα συνεχιζουν τα μπανια.Η ομαδα σβηνει σιγα-σιγα.Χανει συνεχως θεσεις.Για ξυπνηστε λιγο.





> whoopass                                                 -809,481 2.2 Weeks       
> Folding@SweClockers.com   -402,879 3.5 Weeks       
> Team XPS - Folding@Home -249,039 1.7 Months       
> XCPUs.com                       -276,927 2.4 Months       
> folding@evga                    -408,448 2.6 Months


Η ομάδα σιγά-σιγά ανεβαίνει. Έχουμε ήδη περάσει τις 100000 ανα μέρα.
Δεν πιστεύω όμως οτι η ομάδα σβήνει.
Απλά απώλειες όπως ο Νικαετός δείχνουν γιατί από μόνος του έβαζε 20000 πόντους.
Το μέλλον όσον αφορά την κατάταξη έχει να κάνει με τον GPU2. Παράγει πολύ περισσότερους πόντους από ότι ο SMP.

Οι άλλες ομάδες όπως φαίνεται και στη παράθεση έχουν πλακωθεί με τους GPU2 με πρώτη και καλύτερη την nvidia (whoopass). Αν και στη δικιά μας ομάδα δεν γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο τότε θα χάσουμε πολλές θέσεις ακόμα.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 


Κουράγιο γιατρέ....  :Clap:

----------


## Iannis

Εδω ειμαι

Παμεεεεεεεεε γερά παλικάρια  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> 


Εσύ στη γωνία που σφυρίζεις αδιάφορα....

Ρίξε μια καρτούλα στο μηχάνημα και βάλτη να σφάξει καμιά πρωτείνη....

----------


## vpol

Καλησπερα στην ωραιοτερη ομαδα   :Thumbs up: 

Προσπαθουν να φτιαξουν την GPU2 σε linux ;

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...tart=75#p45909

----------


## mpapad

> Καλησπερα στην ωραιοτερη ομαδα  
> 
> Προσπαθουν να φτιαξουν την GPU2 σε linux ;
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...tart=75#p45909


Δεν είναι native και δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει. Πάντως το παλεύουν.

----------


## vagskarm

Οχι απλά το παλεύουν, αν δεις την επόμενη σελίδα από αυτήν που βγαίνει με το παραπάνω link, αναφέρει κάποιος ότι στο linux πάει αρκετά γρηγορότερα απ' ότι στα win.

----------


## nfotis

Προσωπικά, εγώ αποκλειστικά Linux τρέχω στο σπίτι, οπότε αν βγει GPU2 για Linux native με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα (έχω μια GeForce 5700 AGP, βγάζει τίποτα; ).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## vpol

Καλημερα
Σ' αυτο το link ειναι αυτες που υποστηριζονται :

http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_learn_products.html

Καλα η ομαδα πεταει    :Ufoabducted:

----------


## mpapad

> Προσωπικά, εγώ αποκλειστικά Linux τρέχω στο σπίτι, οπότε αν βγει GPU2 για Linux native με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα (έχω μια GeForce 5700 AGP, βγάζει τίποτα; ).
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Για GPU2 είναι σειρά 8 και πάνω, αλλά τα μικρά της 8 & 9 ουσιαστικά δεν προσφέρουν πολλά.
Οπότε μιλάμε για 8800, 9800.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημερα
> Σ' αυτο το link ειναι αυτες που υποστηριζονται :
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_learn_products.html
> 
> Καλα η ομαδα πεταει


Απογείωση και φύγαμε....  :Clap:  :Superman:

----------


## Iannis

Σαν να πηγαίνει καλύτερα με τον νεο Guda driver

----------


## mpapad

> Σαν να πηγαίνει καλύτερα με τον νεο *Guda* driver


Τυρί είναι?  :ROFL:

----------


## vagskarm

> Σαν να πηγαίνει καλύτερα με τον νεο Guda driver


Γιατρέ μου εγώ θα βάλω gpu2 client μόνο όταν βγει ο Regato driver, και μάλιστα με χαμηλά λιπαρα  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Γιατρέ μου εγώ θα βάλω gpu2 client μόνο όταν βγει ο Regato driver, και μάλιστα με χαμηλά λιπαρα


Milner δεν έχουν βγάλει;  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## paraskdi

Παιδια η ομαδα εχει αναιβει λιγο.Μια απλη ερωτηση.Η GPU2 κανει και για φορητους υπολογιστες;Και εαν κανει,για τι καρτες γραφικων;

----------


## mpapad

> Παιδια η ομαδα εχει αναιβει λιγο.Μια απλη ερωτηση.Η GPU2 κανει και για φορητους υπολογιστες;Και εαν κανει,για τι καρτες γραφικων;


Κάνει και για φορητούς.
Οποιαδήποτε κάρτα της σειράς 8 και πάνω αλλά κάτω από 8600 ή 9600 ουσιαστικά δεν συμφέρει.

----------


## Iannis

τι cuda τι guda

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ο Τεό alexopth69 ανέκαμψε   :One thumb up:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*Ερώτηση*
Κάνω μια νέα εγκατάσταση τι βάζω στο passkey  :Question:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μια λέξη.. ότι θέλεις εσύ. (Από όσο θυμάμαι)

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Πήγα να κάνω εγκατάσταση χωρίς να διαβάσω να νέα δεδομένα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Σε τι χρησιμεύει  :Question: 

........Auto merged post: Re-Ti-Re πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έβαλα και εγώ μια λέξη π.χ. *test* και γράφει Invalid passkey entered. Please double check it or just press enter.

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιώργο ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω γιατί όταν προσπάθησα να την εγκαταστήσω ανακάλυψα πως δεν δούλευε σε 64 bit και στη συνέχεια έβαλα τον gpu client και δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Πάτησα και εγώ enter.
Αν έχω κάνει λάθος ας το πει κάποιος γιατί θα φτιάξω νέο οδηγό για αυτή την version. Είναι ποιο εύκολη στην εγκατάσταση και δεν χεριάζετε να πειράξεις την registry manual, όποιες αλλαγές τις κάνεις μέσα από το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## vagskarm

το passkey δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, αλλά αν θες να βάλεις, πρώτα το ζητάς από το stanford και ότι σου δώσουν το βάζεις στο setup.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ok.
Θα το βάλω στο άρθρο που γράφω.

----------


## A_gamer

> Κάνει και για φορητούς.
> Οποιαδήποτε κάρτα της σειράς 8 και πάνω αλλά κάτω από 8600 ή 9600 ουσιαστικά δεν συμφέρει.


Κάτω από 9600. Η 8600 είναι κλάσεις κατώτερη από την 9600.

----------


## vpol

Η 8600GT       1000-1400 ppd O/C
Η 9600GSO     3600-4400 ppd O/C  @ 85 euro  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Η 8600GT       1000-1400 ppd O/C
> Η 9600GSO     3600-4400 ppd O/C  @ 85 euro


Όταν λέμε ότι οι 8400-8500-8600 καθώς και τα rebrandings τους (9400 = 8500, 9500 = 8*6*00) έχουν χάλια value for money κανείς δε μας ακούει.  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

> Ok.
> Θα το βάλω στο άρθρο που γράφω.


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...Q-passkey.html) για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Iannis

Σε Win-XP 64 τρεχει μια χαρα η SMP (3 cores και το 4ο στην (9800GTX) :Smile:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ (http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...Q-passkey.html) για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.


Μάλιστα δεν το ήξερα. Μέχρι τώρα έτρεχα την Ver 5.

----------


## vpol

> Όταν λέμε ότι οι 8400-8500-8600 καθώς και τα rebrandings τους (9400 = 8500, 9500 = 8400) έχουν χάλια value for money κανείς δε μας ακούει.


Συμφωνώ απολυτως  :One thumb up: 

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...sd=a&start=615
Aug 11, 2008 
8800gs = 9600 gso

----------


## A_gamer

> Συμφωνώ απολυτως


Αν και είχα σε ένα λαθάκι, *4-6* ευρώ σε όποιον το βρει πρώτος.  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> Αν και είχα σε ένα λαθάκι, *4-6* ευρώ σε όποιον το βρει πρώτος.



(9400 = 8500, *9500 = 8400 8600*)
Κερδισα?

----------


## A_gamer

> (9400 = 8500, *9500 = 8400 8600*)
> Κερδισα?


Ναι, "κέρδισες" 4-6= -2 (*μείον δύο*) ευρώ.  :Twisted Evil: 

Πιστωτικές δε γίνονται δεκτές, σε περίπτωση αποστολής με courier/ΕΛΤΑ τα έξοδα δικά σου.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NT1G

Ερώτηση: Τι είναι καλύτερο σε X2 CPU; 2 consoles ή SMP-client; :Thinking: 
Και γιατί είναι καλύτερη η console από τον graphic client ;

----------


## vagskarm

Η smp, δεν το συσζητάμε αυτό.

Η γραφική τρώει κάποια resources παραπάνω από την απλή, όχι δραματικά παραπάνω αλλά παραπάνω.

----------


## NT1G

> Η smp, δεν το συσζητάμε αυτό.
> 
> Η γραφική τρώει κάποια resources παραπάνω από την απλή, όχι δραματικά παραπάνω αλλά παραπάνω.


Αχα!  :One thumb up:  ωραία αλλά η smp διάβαζα κάπου βγήκε για quad cpu για αυτό είχα κάποιες αμφιβολίες. :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Παίζει μια χαρά και σε διπύρηνα, μην ανησυχείς

----------


## vpol

Ο Iannis τι εγινε τα παρατησε ;  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

ή κάνει upgrade ή του ήρθε ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ οπότε η σύζυγος  :Chair:

----------


## Iannis

Τίποτα από αυτά Απλα μια μεταγραφή . (team 13416) Hellas Folding

----------


## vpol

Καλα να περνας  :Respekt: 
Keep folding με όποια ομάδα θέλετε  :One thumb up: 
εστω και ανώνυμα

----------


## vagskarm

keep folding Γιατρέ μου, δεν έχει σημασία η ομάδα αλλά η συμμετοχή

----------


## paraskdi

Καλά να είσαι Iannis.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τίποτα από αυτά Απλα μια μεταγραφή . (team 13416) Hellas Folding


Σταθερός στις επιλογές σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Σταθερός στις επιλογές σου


Η συμμετοχή μετράει αφού το ξέρεις


Καιρούς και ζαμάνια 

Πως από εδω?? :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν απουσίασα και ποτέ, από την πρώτη ημέρα δημιουργίας της ομάδας.

----------


## paraskdi

Γιατι αληθεια αλλαξες ομαδα;

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατι αληθεια αλλαξες ομαδα;


Για να τσιγκλισω λιγο την κατάσταση.
Άφησα την ομάδα στην 60η  :One thumb up: 
θέση και τώρα έχει κατρακυλήσει στην 188η :Thumb down:

----------


## Νικαετός

Φέρτους και αυτούς εδώ ωρέ doc.  :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Φέρτους και αυτούς εδώ ωρέ doc.


Νικόλα μια και δυο το προσπαθησα .Ο Αντώνης τους ειχε κανει και πρόταση αλλα τπτ.

Το πράγμα κολλάει μάλλον στο τίτλο της ομάδας που παραπέμπει σε site εδω.

Μετα μη φανταστείς 10.000 -12.000 ppd εχουν



Off Topic


		..ασε που το Hellas Folding είναι ποίο πιασάρικο και γενικό  :Yahooooo:

----------


## mpapad

> Νικόλα μια και δυο το προσπαθησα .Ο Αντώνης τους ειχε κανει και πρόταση αλλα τπτ.
> 
> Το πράγμα κολλάει μάλλον στο τίτλο της ομάδας που παραπέμπει σε site εδω.


Τώρα που είπες για site.... έχουν site?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Νικόλα μια και δυο το προσπαθησα .Ο Αντώνης τους ειχε κανει και πρόταση αλλα τπτ.
> 
> Το πράγμα κολλάει μάλλον στο τίτλο της ομάδας που παραπέμπει σε site εδω.
> 
> Μετα μη φανταστείς 10.000 -12.000 ppd εχουν
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Γιάννη την πρόταση την ξέρεις πολύ καλά, αφού κάποτε ήσουν ο κομιστής της (sic), η πρόταση περιείχε και αλλαγή τίτλου, υπάρχουν ακόμα τα σχετικά θέματα εδώ μέσα με την πρόταση εξάλλου. Επίσης το πιασάρικο του ονόματος έχει και αυτό την δικιά του ιστορία που επίσης στην έχω πει  :Wink: 

Επομένως φτηνές δικαιολογίες είναι, ο καθένας μια ομαδίτσα, ελληνικό συνήθειο, το συναντάμε συχνά πυκνά ....

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα που είπες για site.... έχουν site?


Ναι, είναι η ομάδα του pctechnology (πρώην ομάδα του pctech) συμμετέχουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μέλη του thelab ...

----------


## mpapad

> Ναι, είναι η ομάδα του pctechnology (πρώην ομάδα του pctech) συμμετέχουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μέλη του thelab ...


Αυτό λέω.. το link που έχουν σε βγάζει σε μια σελίδα και μένεις εκεί. 
Δεν πάει πουθενά. 
Άρα δεν έχουν site.

----------


## Iannis

> Αυτό λέω.. το link που έχουν σε βγάζει σε μια σελίδα και μένεις εκεί. 
> Δεν πάει πουθενά. 
> Άρα δεν έχουν site.


Έχουν αυτό που σου λεει ο EvilHawk .
Βεβαια τωρα με 10.000 ppd που εχουν δεν νομιζω να τιθεται θεμα αλλαγής ονοματος απο  εδω.

Δυο -τρεις να ξαναμπουν στη σβούρα κερδος για μένα ειναι.
Ειδομεν Κατα τα αλα ισχύουν αυτά που ειπε ο EvilHawk

----------


## Hengeo

Έχω αραιώσει από το φόρουμ, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά το folding συνεχίζεται. Δεν άντεξα όμως να μην γράψω ότι έφτασα το μισό εκατομμύριο  :Smile: 




> Επομένως φτηνές δικαιολογίες είναι, ο καθένας μια ομαδίτσα, ελληνικό συνήθειο, το συναντάμε συχνά πυκνά ....


Έτσι είναι δυστυχώς..

Όπως και να έχει, αυτό που μετράει κυρίως, είναι η συμμετοχή  :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

> Έχω αραιώσει από το φόρουμ, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά το folding συνεχίζεται. Δεν άντεξα όμως να μην γράψω ότι έφτασα το μισό εκατομμύριο


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Kαι εις ανώτερα!!!

----------


## mpapad

> Έχω αραιώσει από το φόρουμ, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά το folding συνεχίζεται. Δεν άντεξα όμως να μην γράψω ότι έφτασα το μισό εκατομμύριο


Ωραίος! Βούρ για το μύριο τώρα.

----------


## hammer21

Καλησπερες.Ρε παιδια τι γινεται και εχουμε φαει τετοια κατρακυλα?4 θεσεις σε 2-3 μηνες :Sad: 
αποχωρουν πιο πολλοι απο αυτους που μπαινουν ας πουμε?

----------


## Νικαετός

Μπα, απλά όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν βάλει GPU clients και έχουν ανεβάσει την παραγωγή τους. Εμείς είμαστε (σχεδόν) σταθεροί.

----------


## mpapad

Οι επόμενοι που είναι να μας περάσουν έχουν



```
Ονομασία                Διαφορά  Μας περνάνε σε
Folding@SweClockers.com -418,412 1.2 Weeks
Team XPS - Folding@Home -287,115 4.2 Weeks       
XCPUs.com               -316,969 1.6 Months       
folding@evga            -405,530 2.1 Months       
PC Games Hardware       -377,375 2.6 Months
```

Αμα δούμε τον δεύτερο μας κόβει 418000 πόντους κάθε μέρα δηλ. κάνει παραγωγή 550000 πόντους.

Για να τον πιάσουμε στην παραγωγή πρέπει να μπούν 93 μηχανάκια με GPU2 ( μεσο όρο 4500 πόντους ) πράγμα ανέφικτο.

----------


## BladeSoul

Ερώτηση ..πώς βάζουμε GPU ?...σόρρυ αν ρωτώ κάτι που έχει επεξηγηθεί αλλα λόγω μπέμπη δέν μένει και πολύς χρονος για να διαβάσω το Forum είμαι και νεουλι...Έχω την Ati 3870 Msi OC .

----------


## mpapad

> Ερώτηση ..πώς βάζουμε GPU ?...σόρρυ αν ρωτώ κάτι που έχει επεξηγηθεί αλλα λόγω μπέμπη δέν μένει και πολύς χρονος για να διαβάσω το Forum είμαι και νεουλι...Έχω την Ati 3870 Msi OC .


Για αυτά είμαστε εδώ....

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Επιλέγεις το *Windows: V6 GPU2.
*Κάνεις εγκατάσταση και όταν ρωτήσει βάζεις όνομα χρήστη και ομάδα 36673.
Για οδηγίες εγκατάστασης μπορείς να δεις και εδώ:

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide

----------


## BladeSoul

Muchos Gracias Senior :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Πεσαμε μερικές θεσεις ή μου φαίνεται :Thinking: ?

----------


## mpapad

> Πεσαμε μερικές θεσεις ή μου φαίνεται?


Δυστυχώς.
Όλοι βάζουν GPU2 nvidia οπότε που να τους φτάσεις.

 :Razz:  Βρήκε η άτιμη η nvidia τρόπο να ξεφορτωθεί το στοκ! Είδε ότι δεν την φτάνει την ATI και είπανε να μπούνε στο FAH μπας και πουλήσουνε καμιά κάρτα....  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Δυστυχώς.
> Όλοι βάζουν GPU2 nvidia οπότε που να τους φτάσεις.
> 
>  Βρήκε η άτιμη η nvidia τρόπο να ξεφορτωθεί το στοκ! Είδε ότι δεν την φτάνει την ATI και είπανε να μπούνε στο FAH μπας και πουλήσουνε καμιά κάρτα....


Όμως όσο πάνε και συγκλίνουν σε πόντους/μέρα η nVidia και η ATI, έτσι δεν είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## mpapad

> Όμως όσο πάνε και συγκλίνουν σε πόντους/μέρα η nVidia και η ATI, έτσι δεν είναι;


Κατέβασα νέο core σήμερα και τσίμπισε ένα 10% πάνω.
Βέβαια ακόμα παίζει με τα μικρά WU. Για λίγο είχαν βγάλει τα μεγαλύτερα και πέσαν πάνω να τους φάνε γιατι τα PPD πήγαν περίπατο (ακόμα ήταν ψηλά) και ήταν πιο unstable.

----------


## vpol

Και εκει που λεγαμε οτι η ATI στο folding πλησιαζε την nvidia
Ενα νεο core ver 1.15 και   :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## mpapad

> Και εκει που λεγαμε οτι η ATI στο folding πλησιαζε την nvidia
> Ενα νεο core ver 1.15 και


Το λέγανε ότι είχανε νέο core με καλύτερη διαχείριση εδώ και κάνα μήνα, τότε που βάλανε μεγαλύτερα WU και έγινε χαμός.
Οπότε λογικά θα τα ξαναρίξουνε κάποια στιγμή.

3 Gpu ρε θηρίο?
Overclock πρέπει να την έχεις την 9600 γιατί έχει όσο PPD έχει και η 8800gt μου.  :One thumb up:

----------


## vpol

> Overclock πρέπει να την έχεις την 9600


Μονο τους shader processor εχω ανεβασει στα 1600 ( +200Mhz) και εχει τωρα 4700ppd
δηλ 580/1600/900 παιρνει και αλλο αλλα το θελω πολυ σταθερο γιατι
τo pc αυτο foldαρει  24/7  η καταναλωση δε πηγε στα 210W απο τα 160W
και συνολο περιπου 9000 - 9200 ppd

Η 9800GTX foldαρει περιπου 6-10 ωρες/μερα

----------


## mpapad

> Μονο τους shader processor εχω ανεβασει στα 1600 ( +200Mhz) και εχει τωρα 4700ppd
> δηλ 580/1600/900 παιρνει και αλλο αλλα το θελω πολυ σταθερο γιατι
> τo pc αυτο foldαρει  24/7  η καταναλωση δε πηγε στα 210W απο τα 160W
> και συνολο περιπου 9000 - 9200 ppd
> 
> Η 9800GTX foldαρει περιπου 6-10 ωρες/μερα


Ωραίο! αλλά για 200mhz 50W επάνω!!!

----------


## vpol

> Ωραίο! αλλά για 200mhz 50W επάνω!!!


Εννοω οτι η καταναλωση με την 2η 9600GSO και με το overclocking ανεβηκε στα 210W 
με πληρη φορτιο 
Αυτο το pc ειχε μια 9600GSO και 160W τωρα εβαλα και 2η
Δηλ  η καθε 9600GSO καιει 50W   :Wink:

----------


## aria

Πωπω τι γίνεται εδώ... γάμοι... γεννητούρια...  :Very Happy: 

Παιδιά να ζήσετε, να σας ζήσουν, πάντα τέτοια ευτυχισμένα γεγονότα να ακούμε!!!  :Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## alexopth69

Γεια σου βρε Αρια. Χρόνια και ζαμάνια...  :Smile: 

Απ' όλα έχουμε και ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις ευχες σας

----------


## vagskarm

alexopth69, βλέπω αλλαγή στο αβατάρ. Είναι η νεράϊδα που μόλις αφήχθη ?  :1000balloons:   :Happy Birthday:   :1000balloons:

----------


## paraskdi

> alexopth69, βλέπω αλλαγή στο αβατάρ. Είναι η νεράϊδα που μόλις αφήχθη ?


Μάλλον.Οπότε να ζείσει.Μπράβο alexopth69.

----------


## harris

alexopth φαντάζομαι ότι στο δωμάτιο της κοράκλας υπάρχει ήδη ο προσωπικός της Η/Υ που φολντάρει;  :Crazy: 

Να σας ζήσει!  :Clap:

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Ξεκινησα και γω Folding με μια Nvidia GPU.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ξεκινησα και γω Folding με μια Nvidia GPU.


Welcome to the team  :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## paraskdi

Καλώς τον.Καλό ψησιμό.

----------


## alexopth69

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις ευχές σας. Αλλάξαμε avatar όντως.

Καλώς ήλθες mighty mouse

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Παιδια δεν το βλεπω. Η GPU γονατιζει ολο το μηχανημα, και η SMP δε λεει να προχωρησει... :Evil:

----------


## Iannis

> ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις ευχές σας. Αλλάξαμε avatar όντως.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> Παιδια δεν το βλεπω. Η GPU γονατιζει ολο το μηχανημα, και η SMP δε λεει να προχωρησει...


Βγαλε την smp και ασε την GPU να δεις τι παιζει

----------


## stef2

> ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις ευχές σας. Αλλάξαμε avatar όντως.
> 
> Καλώς ήλθες mighty mouse


αν κρίνω απο τα δικά μου MIGHTY mouse 
να σας ζήσει και να είναι καλότυχό

----------


## Iannis

Κοιταξτε τωρα σκηνικό
Η πεθαμένη απο επιδοσεις /τιμή στις καρτες γραφηκων nVidia σε σχεση με την ΑΤΙ πηρε τα πανω της λογω folding

----------


## mpapad

> Κοιταξτε τωρα σκηνικό
> Η πεθαμένη απο επιδοσεις /τιμή στις καρτες γραφηκων nVidia σε σχεση με την ΑΤΙ πηρε τα πανω της λογω folding


Θεωρία συνωμοσίας :

*Spoiler:*




			Λες να δίνουν ποσοστά στο Stanford ώστε οι Nvidia να φολντάρουν καλύτερα?

----------


## alexopth69

Κώστα έκανες κάτι με το username σου; εμφανίστηκε και ένας Costa_Davrados...

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Κώστα έκανες κάτι με το username σου; εμφανίστηκε και ένας Costa_Davrados...


Εστησα μιά προσωρινή SMP console και την έκανα την μ@@@@@. Ευτυχώς οι πόντοι πήγαν στην σωστή ομάδα. Το διόρθωσα πάντως και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Είχα στήσει GPU σε laptop με Nvidia quadro 320M. Εδινε περιπου 1400 πόντους την ημέρα, αλλά με το νέο core έβγαζε πολλά early unit end λόγω θερμοκρασίας, και έτσι την γύρισα σε SMP με απόδοση 1350 PPD.

'Eχω ρίξει τα πάντα στην μάχη αλλά αν δεν βρούμε έναν τρόπο να πείσουμε όσους τουλάχιστον έχουν ATI & NVIDIA συμβατές κάρτες να συμετάσχουν το μέλλον διαγράφεται αβέβαιο πολύ.
Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι τεράστιος και πρέπει να ανασυνταχθούμε άμεσα γιά να μην πάει χαμένος ο κόπος τόσων ανθρώπων γιά τόσο καιρό. Πόντοι που χρειάστηκαν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και θυσίες (κυρίως οικονομικές) από πολλούς εδώ μέσα εξανεμίζονται μέσα σε εβδομάδες από ομάδες που εμφανίστηκαν από το πουθενα, με μόνο??? προσόν οτι είναι καλύτερα οργανωμένοι.
Ο σκοπός βέβαια είναι η συμετοχή και μόνον, όμως ο ανταγωνισμός αυτός λειτουργει προς την σωστή κατευθυνση (την αύξηση της παραγωγης).

Προτείνω λοιπόν αν συμφωνουν και άλλοι να ανοίξουμε ενα νήμα με προτάσεις για την προσέλκυση νέου αίματος στην ομάδα μας. Πιστευω οτι είναι απλά θέμα "marketing", μια και από ότι βλέπω στο site ειναι συνεχώς συνδεδεμένοι 700 - 1300 άνθρωποι. Άρα κοινό υπάρχει, ο σκοπός ειναί καλός,, η συμετοχή δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις (και αν χρειαστει κάποιος θα τις βρεί απλόχερα εδώ).
Το μόνο που μένει  είναι να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας πέρα απο το folding και στο να βρούμε
έξυπνους και ΑΠΛΟΥΣ τρόπους να φέρουμε και άλλους κοντά μας.

Και τελειώνοντας θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξης: Έφυγα από την ομάδα του PC magazine τον 5/08 για 2 λόγους. Πρώτα η στάση του εν λόγω περιοδικού που σταμάτησε να συμμετέχει στην παραγωγή, και δευτερο οτι αυτή η ομάδα (adslgr) είχε ένα πολύ ζωντανό forum το οποίο παρακολουθούσα και πολύ πριν την μεταγραφή μου. Αυτό το forum λοιπόν έχει ατονήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό. Ας το ξαναζωντανέψουμε λοιπόν όλοι μαζί μια και ούτε τα θέματα ούτε η διαθεση νομίζω να στέρεψαν. Γιατρέ τα ηνία σε εσένα που είχες πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην περίοδο της μεγάλης ακμής και είσαι και ο δημιουργός του "Folding Team χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και off topic" με μεγάλη επιτυχία.
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:  :Clap:  :Clap:  LOL

----------


## alexopth69

Εγώ μπορώ να ξαναπώ οτι μπορούμε να ανέβουμε αρκετά. Πολλά παιδιά εδώ διπλώνουν με Pentium4 ή Dual Core κλπ. Μπορούν να πάρουν με 60€ μια 8600 GT και να έχουν 1600-2000 πόντους τη μέρα με τη μισή κατανάλωση από οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή, δηλαδή μακροπρόθεσμα θα ισοφαρίσουν και τα χρήματα που έδωσαν

----------


## mpapad

> 'Eχω ρίξει τα πάντα στην μάχη αλλά αν δεν βρούμε έναν τρόπο να πείσουμε όσους τουλάχιστον έχουν ATI & NVIDIA συμβατές κάρτες να συμετάσχουν το μέλλον διαγράφεται αβέβαιο πολύ.
> Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι τεράστιος και πρέπει να ανασυνταχθούμε άμεσα γιά να μην πάει χαμένος ο κόπος τόσων ανθρώπων γιά τόσο καιρό. Πόντοι που χρειάστηκαν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και θυσίες (κυρίως οικονομικές) από πολλούς εδώ μέσα εξανεμίζονται μέσα σε εβδομάδες από ομάδες που εμφανίστηκαν από το πουθενα, με μόνο??? προσόν οτι είναι καλύτερα οργανωμένοι.
> Ο σκοπός βέβαια είναι η συμετοχή και μόνον, όμως ο ανταγωνισμός αυτός λειτουργει προς την σωστή κατευθυνση (την αύξηση της παραγωγης).


Αν δεις στατιστικά άλλων ομάδων από αυτές που μας περάσανε ή θα μας περάσουν θα δεις χρήστες στο top 10 με ημερήσια παραγωγή πόντων από 20000 και πάνω.

Αυτό σημαίνει 2 ή και 3 pc με 2πλές κάρτες γραφικών.
Δε πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε σαν ομάδα να ανταγωνιστούμε τέτοιες ομάδες με τη τρέχουσα οικονομική κατάσταση.

Μετά είναι και το ρεύμα. Πολλοί σταματήσαν να φολντάρουν επειδή είχαν υψηλή κατανάλωση ρεύματος. 

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου οτι πρέπει να οργανοθούμε σαν ομάδα. Και αυτό γίνεται μέσα από το forum αλλά πρέπει να βρεθούνε θέματα προς συζήτηση.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ μπορώ να ξαναπώ οτι μπορούμε να ανέβουμε αρκετά. Πολλά παιδιά εδώ διπλώνουν με Pentium4 ή Dual Core κλπ. Μπορούν να πάρουν με 60€ μια 8600 GT και να έχουν 1600-2000 πόντους τη μέρα με τη μισή κατανάλωση από οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή, δηλαδή μακροπρόθεσμα θα ισοφαρίσουν και τα χρήματα που έδωσαν


 :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ μπορώ να ξαναπώ οτι μπορούμε να ανέβουμε αρκετά. Πολλά παιδιά εδώ διπλώνουν με Pentium4 ή Dual Core κλπ. Μπορούν να πάρουν με 60€ μια 8600 GT και να έχουν 1600-2000 πόντους τη μέρα με τη μισή κατανάλωση από οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή, δηλαδή μακροπρόθεσμα θα ισοφαρίσουν και τα χρήματα που έδωσαν


Ή 9600 GSO/GT, οι οποίες είναι *απείρως* καλύτερες (με την GSO να μην είναι πολύ ακριβότερη από 8600 αλλά είναι πολύ ισχυρότερη, ακόμα και η έκδοση με τα 384 MB RAM).  :Wink:

----------


## civil

Κι εγω υπερ της ανασυγκρότησης.
Τωρα το πώς ... δεν εχω καποια ιδεα.
 :Thinking:

----------


## NT1G

Το PS3 πάντως με ψιλοαπογοήτευσε. :Sad:  Μόνο 900ppd δίνει; Έτσι που περιγράφαν τον Cell και το πόσο δυνατός είναι στο folding κτλ περίμενα κανένα 2000+ ppd.	 :Vava:

----------


## mpapad

> Το PS3 πάντως με ψιλοαπογοήτευσε. Μόνο 900ppd δίνει; Έτσι που περιγράφαν τον Cell και το πόσο δυνατός είναι στο folding κτλ περίμενα κανένα 2000+ ppd.


Όταν πρωτοβγήκε δεν έδινε τόσο λίγο.
Εφόσον δοκιμάστηκε και είδανε ότι μπορούνε να του δώσουν μεγαλύτερες πρωτεΐνες, άρχισε να πέφτει το ppd.

Πάντως όπως και να έχει οι σημερινές κάρτες γραφικών είναι ισχυρότερες του Cell στο θέμα folding.

----------


## Iannis

Χανουμε σημερα αλλη μια θεση και θα παμε 46η  :Crazy:

----------


## mpapad

> Χανουμε σημερα αλλη μια θεση και θα παμε 46η


Δεν πειράζει. Θα περάσουμε και εμείς ομάδες με μικρότερες παραγωγές αργότερα.

Πάντως βλέπουμε φοβερά στατιστικά.
Δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει χρήστης με ημερήσια παραγωγή 200000 πόντους.
( πχ. Leganfuh με 72 active processors ). Δηλ. πόσα PC θα πρέπει να έχει να φολντάρει?

Κάτι μου λέει ότι τέτοιες ομάδες είναι φούσκες. 
Κρατάνε για μερικούς μήνες , άντε χρόνο και μετά πέφτει η παραγωγή τους σε ποιο normal επίπεδα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν πειράζει. Θα περάσουμε και εμείς ομάδες με μικρότερες παραγωγές αργότερα.
> 
> Πάντως βλέπουμε φοβερά στατιστικά.
> Δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει χρήστης με ημερήσια παραγωγή 200000 πόντους.
> ( πχ. Leganfuh με 72 active processors ). Δηλ. πόσα PC θα πρέπει να έχει να φολντάρει?
> 
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι τέτοιες ομάδες είναι φούσκες. 
> Κρατάνε για μερικούς μήνες , άντε χρόνο και μετά πέφτει η παραγωγή τους σε ποιο normal επίπεδα.


Πιθανώς συμμετέχουν και εταιρίες που τεστάρουν τα μηχανήματά τους.  :Thinking:

----------


## vpol

Ισως με κατι τετοιο ;

http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_c...solutions.html

----------


## mpapad

> Ισως με κατι τετοιο ;
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_c...solutions.html


Αμα ξεπεράσεις το αρχικό σοκ με τη τιμή τότε κάνεις δουλειά....

----------


## Iannis

> Ή 9600 GSO/GT, οι οποίες είναι *απείρως* καλύτερες (με την GSO να μην είναι πολύ ακριβότερη από 8600 αλλά είναι πολύ ισχυρότερη, ακόμα και η έκδοση με τα 384 MB RAM).


Αντε καλη αρχή και μετο καλό στην πρωτη 100αδα   :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αντε καλη αρχή και μετο καλό στην πρωτη 100αδα


Για μένα το λες γιατρέ; Ευχαριστώ.

Κάτσε να μπουν και οι (δύο από τους) πυρήνες του Q9550 δηλαδή...  :Twisted Evil:  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να έχει παρέα η 4850...  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> Για μένα το λες γιατρέ; Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Κάτσε να μπουν και οι (δύο από τους) πυρήνες του Q9550 δηλαδή...  Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να έχει παρέα η 4850...


Έτσι, έτσι... στη τσίτα.

Τι παρέα έβαλες στη 4850?

----------


## A_gamer

> Έτσι, έτσι... στη τσίτα.
> 
> Τι παρέα έβαλες στη 4850?


Asus P5QL-E, 4 GB RAM (2X2 GB kit της Corsair 800 Mhz @811, stock 4-4-4-12, stock 2.1 Volt), Q9550 @3.46 GHz, 1.21 Volt και η ίδια είναι @650 core, 1000 mem. (Πότε πότε την αλλάζω σε stock = 625, 993 ή @690, 1000).

----------


## Iannis

> Asus P5QL-E, 4 GB RAM (2X2 GB kit της Corsair 800 Mhz @811, stock 4-4-4-12, stock 2.1 Volt), Q9550 @3.46 GHz, 1.21 Volt και η ίδια είναι @650 core, 1000 mem. (Πότε πότε την αλλάζω σε stock = 625, 993 ή @690, 1000).



ΧΑΜΗΛΩΣΕ το Vmem απο το BIOS στα 2 Volt  και ασε την asus τι λεει

(P5Q evervolts Ram)

----------


## A_gamer

> ΧΑΜΗΛΩΣΕ το Vmem απο το BIOS στα 2 Volt  και ασε την asus τι λεει
> 
> (P5Q evervolts Ram)


Παραλίγο να το ξεχάσω...  :Embarassed: 

ΥΓ.: Αν μου κρασάρει, τότε θα ξέρω ότι η P5Q*L-E* δεν έχει το bug.

----------


## Iannis

Δεν ειναι bug Σκοπιμα το κανουν για να βγαίνει ψηλά στα συγκριτικά τεστ

Ενα μιλλιονι την εβδομαδα που περασε κάναμε

καλά μας βλέπω  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Η 8400GS μου δυστυχώς δεν την παλεύει...  :Sad: 

Είπα να ξαναξεκινήσω με δαύτην αλλά 5 wu το πολύ ως το 15% έφτασαν... όλο EUE παίρνω  :Sorry:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Η 8400GS μου δυστυχώς δεν την παλεύει... 
> 
> Είπα να ξαναξεκινήσω με δαύτην αλλά 5 wu το πολύ ως το 15% έφτασαν... όλο EUE παίρνω


Aria welcome back,
βγήκε νέος πυρήνας ν1.19 που ίσως βοηθήσει στην περίπτωσή σου. Ρίχνει λίγο την παραγωγή αλλά είναι καλύτερα λιγότερο από καθόλου. Manual download, σταματάς την Gpu αντικσθιστάς το core και ξαναρχίζεις. Άντε μήπως δούμε προκοπή, download από εδώ

----------


## vpol

> βγήκε νέος πυρήνας ν1.19


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Aria ακόμη και με τα EUE τους 520 πόντους τους έφερες. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Keep folding

----------


## aria

Ε ναι όμως δεν κάνουμε δουλειά έτσι  :Sad: 

Ακόμα και χθες με την αλλαγή core, έφτασε μία στο 40% και χάρηκα αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να πάει παραπέρα...

----------


## A_gamer

> Ε ναι όμως δεν κάνουμε δουλειά έτσι 
> 
> Ακόμα και χθες με την αλλαγή core, έφτασε μία στο 40% και χάρηκα αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να πάει παραπέρα...


Δεν μπορείς με την SMP αντί της κάρτας; Και νόμιζα ότι είχες και PS3...

----------


## aria

> Δεν μπορείς με την SMP αντί της κάρτας; Και νόμιζα ότι είχες και PS3...


Το PS3 επωλήθη προσφάτως και SMP δεν θέλω να βάλω.  Έβαλα απλή, θα δούμε...  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το PS3 επωλήθη προσφάτως και SMP δεν θέλω να βάλω.  Έβαλα απλή, θα δούμε...


Αν σκοπεύεις να παίξεις και κάνα παιχνίδι στο PC, τότε μία 9600 GT/GSO θα έκανε τεράστια διαφορά.

Αλλιώς καλά είσαι με απλή (εξάλλου έτσι θα σε ξεπεράσω σύντομα  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: ).

----------


## Costas_Dav

Παίδες υπάρχει και μιά εναλακτική σελίδα στατιστικών αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα.
Έχει μια λίγο διαφορετική προσέγγιση από τις γνωστές EOC, Kakao stats etc.

Την κεντρική της ομάδος μας θα την βρείτε εδώ

----------


## alexopth69

> Παίδες υπάρχει και μιά εναλακτική σελίδα στατιστικών αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα.
> Έχει μια λίγο διαφορετική προσέγγιση από τις γνωστές EOC, Kakao stats etc.
> 
> Την κεντρική της ομάδος μας θα την βρείτε εδώ


καλό... μάλιστα, αρκετά ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Iannis

> Παίδες υπάρχει και μιά εναλακτική σελίδα στατιστικών αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα.
> Έχει μια λίγο διαφορετική προσέγγιση από τις γνωστές EOC, Kakao stats etc.
> 
> Την κεντρική της ομάδος μας θα την βρείτε εδώ


Αρκετα καλο ειδικα στα individual stats 

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## NT1G

Τι έχει γίνει έχουν πέσει οι servers του folding; 5 μέρες τώρα προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω αποτελέσματα και δεν μπορεί με τιποτα να συνδεθεί..	 :Protest:   :Rant:   :Chair:

----------


## vpol

τις δικες μου τις στελνει   εδω http://171.64.65.106:8080/

επισης για το status των server

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/serverstat.html

----------


## Hengeo

> Τι έχει γίνει έχουν πέσει οι servers του folding; 5 μέρες τώρα προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω αποτελέσματα και δεν μπορεί με τιποτα να συνδεθεί..


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, εμένα μου πετάει συνεχώς error στην αποστολή στις πρωτεΐνες που έχουν βγει τελευταία (2668-9 κ.λ.π.), αλλά τους πόντους τους πέρνω κανονικά. Μάλλον πρέπει να κάτσουν να ρυθμίσουν τους server αποστολής, για τις νέες πρωτεΐνες που βάλανε..

----------


## Iannis

Για παμε γερα παλικάρια  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## paraskdi

Απο ότι βλέπω Iannis,όλο και πιο λίγοι ασχολούνται.

----------


## Iannis

> Απο ότι βλέπω Iannis,όλο και πιο λίγοι ασχολούνται.


Κακως 
Εγω ασχολούμαι ανελλιπώς απο το 2004 
Αλλα δεν μπορεις να πεις κατι Είναι προσωπικό θεμα του καθενός

----------


## civil

Θα παρω μετρητη καταναλωσης Watt για να δω τι καιει ο υπολογιστης με τη λειτουργια 24/7  σε 100% cpu usage.
Η γυναικα μου γκρινιαζει για το ρευμα , αντε ποτε τελειωνουν οι πρωτεινες, κλπ ...

----------


## tedd

> Θα παρω μετρητη καταναλωσης Watt για να δω τι καιει ο υπολογιστης με τη λειτουργια 24/7  σε 100% cpu usage.
> Η γυναικα μου γκρινιαζει για το ρευμα , αντε ποτε τελειωνουν οι πρωτεινες, κλπ ...


Γύρω στα 150Watt θα εισαι,  :Thinking: υποθέτω

----------


## mpapad

> Θα παρω μετρητη καταναλωσης Watt για να δω τι καιει ο υπολογιστης με τη λειτουργια 24/7  σε 100% cpu usage.
> Η γυναικα μου γκρινιαζει για το ρευμα , αντε ποτε τελειωνουν οι πρωτεινες, κλπ ...


Ωραία, όταν βρεις κάτι καλό σε μετρητή πες μου και μένα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## vagskarm

> Η γυναικα μου γκρινιαζει για το ρευμα , αντε ποτε τελειωνουν οι πρωτεινες, κλπ ...


Σου έχω μια ιπρόταση: Δέξου το υπό τον όρο να μειώσετε στο μισό το άναμα του θερμοσίφωνα, θα το δεχτεί η γυναίκα σου ?

----------


## vpol

Την καταναλωση που εχω στην υπογραφη την εχω μετρηση με αυτό
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....8&bestseller=Y

Χωρις οθονη (40w ) 
Σε gpu folding  :Whistle:

----------


## NT1G

> Την καταναλωση που εχω στην υπογραφη την εχω μετρηση με αυτό
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....8&bestseller=Y
> 
> Χωρις οθονη (40w ) 
> Σε gpu folding


Μόνο 40 W ; :Thinking: 
Εμένα θέλει 100W με 2 απλές κονσόλες. :Smile: 

Και οι servers σταθερά είναι off. :Evil:

----------


## tedd

> Μόνο 40 W ;
> Εμένα θέλει 100W με 2 απλές κονσόλες.
> 
> Και οι servers σταθερά είναι off.


Mαλλον θα εννοει οτι 40W καει η οθόνη.

To μηχάνημα της υπογραφή μους σε idle καιει 90W και full load 150W.

----------


## Iannis

> Ωραία, όταν βρεις κάτι καλό σε μετρητή πες μου και μένα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι.


http://www.skroutz.gr/c/706/multimet...%20EL-EPM%2001

Με 16 € καθαρίσατε  :One thumb up: 




και στα 50 € ποιοτικότερος απο Γερμανία



http://shop.cxtreme.de/scripts/wgate/zcxtreme/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwX0RFX1NJUzpDX0FHQVRFMTA6MDAwMi4wMTBmLjliZGE1YzY4Jn5odHRwX2NvbnRlbnRfY2hhcnNldD1pc28tODg1OS0xJn5TdGF0ZT0  xODIyNDk2NDky====?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=CXE&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&product_show_id=125323&g  vlon=&p_init_ipc=X&p_page_to_display=fromoutside&~cookies=&cookie_n[1]=cxe_hk_cookie&cookie_v[1]=CXT&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Sun%2c+21-Dec-2008+17%3a44%3a43+GMT&scrwidth=1440



 και αλλο στα 29,5 € απο Ελλάδα

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=17155

----------


## mpapad

Thanks για τα links! Αυτό του mimikos μου αρέσει πολύ...

----------


## mpapad

Το πήρα! 

Λοιπόν έχω 670W κατανάλωση και με τα 2 PC να φολντάρουν...

----------


## harris

> Το πήρα! 
> 
> Λοιπόν έχω 670W κατανάλωση και με τα 2 PC να φολντάρουν...


Που  σημαίνει 50 ευρώ το μήνα και βάλε, χωρίς να υπολογίζω τις υπόλοιπες καταναλώσεις σου...

----------


## Iannis

2η 9800GTX+ απο την ΕΒΓΑ 130 € Πλαισιο.

Αλλαγή PSU με ενα Coolermaster 1000W.

Βαζω την δευτερη κάρτα Boot γιοκ.

Τέλος Ποντιακού ανεκδοτου
Η ASUS P5Q-Deluxe υποστηρίζει προφανώς CrossFire και οχι SLI

 :Scared:  :Scared: 

Αρα ζητείται φθηνή mobo SLI μονο για folding


αυτή τι λεει?

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...721&catalog=20

----------


## A_gamer

> Η ASUS P5Q-Deluxe υποστηρίζει προφανώς CrossFire και οχι SLI


Ποιος μίλησε για SLI; Απλώς βάζεις δύο κάρτες με τον δικό της client την καθεμία - το SLI απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου.

----------


## mpapad

> 2η 9800GTX+ απο την ΕΒΓΑ 130 € Πλαισιο.
> 
> Αλλαγή PSU με ενα Coolermaster 1000W.
> 
> Βαζω την δευτερη κάρτα Boot γιοκ.
> 
> Τέλος Ποντιακού ανεκδοτου
> Η ASUS P5Q-Deluxe υποστηρίζει προφανώς CrossFire και οχι SLI
> 
> ...


Και εγώ P5Q deluxe έχω και έχω τις 2 8800GT αλλά ΧΩΡΙΣ SLI, και δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Αν δε βάλεις bridge δεν μπαίνουν οι κάρτες SLI.

Αν τώρα με 1000άρι τροφοδοτικό δεν ξεκινάει το σύστημα, μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε το θέμα ότι τα amper στη 12άρα γραμμή να μη φτάνουν.
Οι κάρτες φαντάζομαι ότι από μόνες τους δουλεύουν κανονικά.

Αν έχεις overclock ( τι λέω τώρα... σίγουρα έχεις overclock ) βάλτο στα default και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## Iannis

> Και εγώ P5Q deluxe έχω και έχω τις 2 8800GT αλλά ΧΩΡΙΣ SLI, και δουλεύουν κανονικά.
> Αν δε βάλεις bridge δεν μπαίνουν οι κάρτες SLI.
> 
> Αν τώρα με 1000άρι τροφοδοτικό δεν ξεκινάει το σύστημα, μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε το θέμα ότι τα amper στη 12άρα γραμμή να μη φτάνουν.
> Οι κάρτες φαντάζομαι ότι από μόνες τους δουλεύουν κανονικά.
> 
> Αν έχεις overclock ( τι λέω τώρα... σίγουρα έχεις overclock ) βάλτο στα default και ξαναδοκίμασε.


Οταν κουμπώσουν και οι 2 καρτες δεν κανει boot 
Ανάβουν μονο τα LED της μητρικής

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Οταν κουμπώσουν και οι 2 καρτες δεν κανει boot 
> Ανάβουν μονο τα LED της μητρικής


Γιατρέ, δοκίμασες την καινούρια μόνη της μήπως και είναι βλαμμένη και κολάει όλο το σύστημα;

----------


## mpapad

> Οταν κουμπώσουν και οι 2 καρτες δεν κανει boot 
> Ανάβουν μονο τα LED της μητρικής


Στα 12v πόσα A δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σου?

Ρεύμα φαντάζομαι να έβαλες και στη δεύτερη κάρτα ετσι?

----------


## Iannis

> Στα 12v πόσα A δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σου?
> 
> Ρεύμα φαντάζομαι να έβαλες και στη δεύτερη κάρτα ετσι?


Ρευμα ναι αλλα 2 6πινα

αυτό ειναι 
http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=22&id=2519




> Γιατρέ, δοκίμασες την καινούρια μόνη της μήπως και είναι βλαμμένη και κολάει όλο το σύστημα;



Η καθε μια μονη της παιζει

Πρός το παρό την 2η την εβαλα χωρια σε αλλο pc  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Ρευμα ναι αλλα 2 6πινα

Tο αλλο κουλό ειναι οτι  με τα ιδια ρολογια (καπου 2000 ta shadesrs) και στο φαν και στις 2 στο 90% η ΕΒΓΑ εχει 68 C και η Albatron 82 C

----------


## mpapad

> Ρευμα ναι αλλα 2 6πινα
> αυτό ειναι 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=22&id=2519
> 
> Η καθε μια μονη της παιζει
> Πρός το παρό την 2η την εβαλα χωρια σε αλλο pc 
> Ρευμα ναι αλλα 2 6πινα
> Tο αλλο κουλό ειναι οτι  με τα ιδια ρολογια (καπου 2000 ta shadesrs) και στο φαν και στις 2 στο 90% η ΕΒΓΑ εχει 68 C και η Albatron 82 C


Και γιατί είναι κουλό η albatron να είναι πιο πάνω στη θερμοκρασία? Δεν έχει κάτσει καλά η ψύκτρα ή έχει χειρότερη πάστα από την ΕΒΓΑ.

Ωραιο το τροφοδοτικό. 
Ισως όμως να παίζει κάτι με τα ρεύματα. Δοκίμασες να μπερδέψεις λίγο τα καλώδια?
Δηλ. βλέπω οτι τα 12v3 & 12v4 έχουν από 28A και τα υπόλοιπα 18Α.
Αν πχ η πρώτη κάρτα παίρνει τα 2 πρώτα ίσως τα 18άρια δε φτάνουν να σηκώσουν τη δεύτερη.... ( μλκς λέω τώρα αλλά ίσως παίξει ).
Άμα είχες την πληροφορία για ποιες 12v rail πάνε στα καλώδια PCIe θα μπορούσες να τα μοιράσεις καλύτερα (αν ρώταγες την coolermaster?).

Όπως και να έχει μια καλύτερη ψύξη τη θέλει η Albatron.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ρευμα ναι αλλα 2 6πινα
> 
> αυτό ειναι 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/products...ate=22&id=2519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η καθε μια μονη της παιζει
> ...


Γιατρέ ελπίζω οτι *δεν* έβαλες και την SLI bridge(την καλωδιοταινία που ενώνει τις δύο κάρτες αν θέλουμε να τις δουλέψουμε σε διάταξη SLI -κάτι που δεν γίνεται αφ΄ενός γιά fοlding και δεν υποστηρίζει η μητρική σου αφ΄εταίρου-)

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ ελπίζω οτι *δεν* έβαλες και την SLI bridge(την καλωδιοταινία που ενώνει τις δύο κάρτες αν θέλουμε να τις δουλέψουμε σε διάταξη SLI -κάτι που δεν γίνεται αφ΄ενός γιά fοlding και δεν υποστηρίζει η μητρική σου αφ΄εταίρου-)


Οχι βρε Δεν εχω βάλει τέτοι πράγμα :Razz:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Οχι βρε Δεν εχω βάλει τέτοι πράγμα


Γιατρέ ποιό slot έχεις για 2ο, αυτό που βρίσκεται κοντά στον επεξεργαστή ή αυτό δίπλα στο μαύρο;

Αν για δεύτερο έχεις αυτό κοντά στον επεξεργαστή τότε ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. Αφορά βέβαια την 280 αλλά μπορεί να συμβαίνει και στην 9800.

Πάντως κάτι συμβαίνει στο δικό σου σύστημα. Ασυμβατότητα δεν υπάρχει οπότε θα βρούμε λύση.

----------


## mpapad

> Γιατρέ ελπίζω οτι *δεν* έβαλες και την SLI bridge(την καλωδιοταινία που ενώνει τις δύο κάρτες αν θέλουμε να τις δουλέψουμε σε διάταξη SLI -κάτι που δεν γίνεται αφ΄ενός γιά fοlding και δεν υποστηρίζει η μητρική σου αφ΄εταίρου-)


SLI bridge παίρνει μόνο με SLI μητρική. ( το έχουν οι μητρικές στον εξοπλισμό ).


Γιατρέ...
Δοκίμασες να ξεκινήσεις το σύστημα με την κάρτα στην 2η θέση PCIe αντί για την πρώτη?

----------


## Costas_Dav

Σε εσάς που έχετε αυτήν την μητρική η παρακάτω ρύθμιση λέει τίποτα;

The Asus P5Q Deulxe has three physical PCI Express x16 slots, dual PCIe x1 slots, and a pair of PCI slots. And as we've mentioned the PCI Express lanes to the PEG slots is flexible - unlike the P35 - *so they can be setup in either a x16 / x1 or x8 / x8 configuration depending on how many graphics cards are installed*

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ ποιό slot έχεις για 2ο, αυτό που βρίσκεται κοντά στον επεξεργαστή ή αυτό δίπλα στο μαύρο;
> 
> Αν για δεύτερο έχεις αυτό κοντά στον επεξεργαστή τότε ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. Αφορά βέβαια την 280 αλλά μπορεί να συμβαίνει και στην 9800.
> 
> Πάντως κάτι συμβαίνει στο δικό σου σύστημα. Ασυμβατότητα δεν υπάρχει οπότε θα βρούμε λύση.




H πρωτη επαιζε στην 1 και η δεύτερη στη 2 Στην 3 μάλλον δεν χωράει γιατι η καρτα καταλαμβάνει 2 slot σε πλάτος




> SLI bridge παίρνει μόνο με SLI μητρική. ( το έχουν οι μητρικές στον εξοπλισμό ).
> 
> 
> Γιατρέ...
> Δοκίμασες να ξεκινήσεις το σύστημα με την κάρτα στην 2η θέση PCIe αντί για την πρώτη?


δηλαδή στις θεσεθς 2-3?




> Σε εσάς που έχετε αυτήν την μητρική η παρακάτω ρύθμιση λέει τίποτα;
> 
> The Asus P5Q Deulxe has three physical PCI Express x16 slots, dual PCIe x1 slots, and a pair of PCI slots. And as we've mentioned the PCI Express lanes to the PEG slots is flexible - unlike the P35 - *so they can be setup in either a x16 / x1 or x8 / x8 configuration depending on how many graphics cards are installed*


Εψαξα το manual μήπως εχει κάποιο τζάμπερ να αλλαζει ρύθμιση οταν μπει 2η καρτα , αλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Εψαξα το manual μήπως εχει κάποιο τζάμπερ να αλλαζει ρύθμιση οταν μπει 2η καρτα , αλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι


Μήπως στο bios?

Κάπου είδα οτι μισ ρύθμιση στο bios PEG/PCI to PCI/PEG έλυνε κάποια προβλήμα τα στο boot σε κάποιους (βέβαια αφορούσε μισ κάρτα).

----------


## mpapad

> δηλαδή στις θεσεθς 2-3?


Στη 2η θέση όπως έχεις σημειώσει στην εικόνα.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μήπως στο bios?
> 
> Κάπου είδα οτι μισ ρύθμιση στο bios PEG/PCI to PCI/PEG έλυνε κάποια προβλήμα τα στο boot σε κάποιους (βέβαια αφορούσε μισ κάρτα).


Δεν έχει ρύθμιση για το πόσα lanes θα αφιερώσει σε κάθε PCI.
Υποτίθεται το φτιάχνει μόνη της.

Βασικό είναι όταν ξεκινάει το σύστημα και οι 2 κάρτες να έχουν σύνδεση με Monitor για να μπορεί η μητρική να καταλάβει ότι πάει για 8x+8x διάταξη. Αλλιώς βάζει 16x στην 1η και 4x στη 2η.

Όσο αφορά γιατί δε κάνει boot με τη κάρτα στη 2η PCI η μόνες θεωρίες που έχω τώρα είναι
1) ότι οι κάρτα δεν πατάει σωστά στη θύρα 
2) υπάρχουν pins που βραχυκυκλώνουν.
3) Δεν επαρκούν τα A του τροφοδοτικού ( τραβηγμένο αυτό, ειδικά με το 1000άρι ).

----------


## vpol

Στην τροφοδοσια της M/B το 4πινο το εχεις κανει 8πινο?
(Εχει μια καλυπτρα)

----------


## Iannis

> Στην τροφοδοσια της M/B το 4πινο το εχεις κανει 8πινο?
> (Εχει μια καλυπτρα)


 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 

Οχι το κερατο μου

Thanks παλικαρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Μη βαράτε παιδιά   :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Στην τροφοδοσια της M/B το 4πινο το εχεις κανει 8πινο?
> (Εχει μια καλυπτρα)


Χα... αυτό δε το είχα σκεφτεί... ωραίος!

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οχι το κερατο μου
> 
> Thanks παλικαρι 
> 
> Μη βαράτε παιδιά


Εντάξει μη κάνεις έτσι... το θέμα είναι να δουλέψει.

----------


## vpol

Αφου ειχατε καλύψει όλα τ΄ αλλα το μονο που εμενε ηταν αυτο  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

> Αφου ειχατε καλύψει όλα τ΄ αλλα το μονο που εμενε ηταν αυτο





> Χα... αυτό δε το είχα σκεφτεί... ωραίος!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Εντάξει μη κάνεις έτσι... το θέμα είναι να δουλέψει.


Δουλευουν ηδη και οι 2 σε διαφορετικά PC με συνολικό ppd περιπου 12.500
Αρα σε αυτό με την ASUS εχω μια κενή θεση  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το πήρα! 
> 
> Λοιπόν έχω 670W κατανάλωση και με τα 2 PC να φολντάρουν...


Ποιο απ'ολα Αυτό απο τον e-Mimikos?

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Δουλευουν ηδη και οι 2 σε διαφορετικά PC με συνολικό ppd περιπου 12.500
> Αρα σε αυτό με την ASUS εχω μια κενή θεση


Οπότε γιατρέ για να μην κάθεται ο κιλοβάτωρας/ηλεκτροκόληση/τροφοδοτικό βουρ για άλλη μιά 9800.

----------


## Iannis

> Οπότε γιατρέ για να μην κάθεται ο κιλοβάτωρας/ηλεκτροκόληση/τροφοδοτικό βουρ για άλλη μιά 9800.


τροφοδοτικό μπηκε ειπαμε 1000αρι  αλλα δεν εχουν αλλη 9800GTX στο Stock με 130 € 
Θα στείλω επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> Δουλευουν ηδη και οι 2 σε διαφορετικά PC με συνολικό ppd περιπου 12.500
> Αρα σε αυτό με την ASUS εχω μια κενή θεση


Ώρα είναι να πάρω εκείνη τη GTX280...
[edit] μόλις είδα τη τιμή που τη έχουν στο πλαίσιο...
ΑΚΟΜΑ είναι στα ύψη! να τη χαίρονται λοιπον.





> Ποιο απ'ολα Αυτό απο τον e-Mimikos?


Ναι το PM300 πήρα... βέβαια, έριξα λίγο τη κατανάλωση αφού έσβησα το monitor (70W) και έβγαλα τον printer από το ρεύμα (20W) και τώρα είμαι στα 580.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οπότε γιατρέ για να μην κάθεται ο κιλοβάτωρας/ηλεκτροκόληση/τροφοδοτικό βουρ για άλλη μιά 9800.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τροφοδοτικό μπηκε ειπαμε 1000αρι  αλλα δεν εχουν αλλη 9800GTX στο Stock με 130 € 
> Θα στείλω επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας


Δηλ. πρέπει να είναι 9800gtx? 9800gt δε κάνει?

----------


## Iannis

> Ώρα είναι να πάρω εκείνη τη GTX280...
> 
> 
> Ναι το PM300 πήρα... βέβαια, έριξα λίγο τη κατανάλωση αφού έσβησα το monitor (70W) και έβγαλα τον printer από το ρεύμα (20W) και τώρα είμαι στα 580.
> 
> Δηλ. πρέπει να είναι 9800gtx? 9800gt δε κάνει?


1-GTX280 ppd/money  δεν λεει

2- Ε να μην χαλασει η ομοιομορφία  :One thumb up: 

ποσο ppd εχει η 9800GT by the way?

----------


## mpapad

> ποσο ppd εχει η 9800GT by the way?


H 8800gt έχει γύρω στα 5300 με το core 1.15 αν τη κάνεις λίγο overclock. (shaders 1650 από 1500).
Η 9800 μάλλον θα είναι λιγαααακι παραπάνω.

----------


## tedd

Γιατρε απο τα στατιστικά βλέπω οτι πήραν μπρος οι καινουριες σου κάρτες για τα καλά, double score :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρε απο τα στατιστικά βλέπω οτι πήραν μπρος οι καινουριες σου κάρτες για τα καλά, double score



2 ειναι ολες και ολες που φολνταρουν Δεν εχω καμιά ντουζίνα  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> 2 ειναι ολες και ολες που φολνταρουν Δεν εχω καμιά ντουζίνα


Για την ώρα... :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Γκαντεμιά 

Δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ απο το πρωϊ λογω βλαβης του ΟΤΕ

 :Wall:  :Wall:  

Πιστευω αυριο να ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## harris

Δεν παθαίνει βλάβες ο ΟΤΕ  :RTFM:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

> Γκαντεμιά 
> 
> Δεν έχουμε ίντερνετ απο το πρωϊ λογω βλαβης του ΟΤΕ
> 
>  
> 
> Πιστευω αυριο να ειναι ΟΚ


Εγώ πάλι έχασα 3 απανωτές (η μία στο 90%..) λόγω δύο αναγκαστικών reboot, και μίας διακοπής ρεύματος, αφού εξακολουθούν να έχουν πρόβλημα οι 2668-9 με τα checkpoint (αλλά και στην αποστολή εξακολουθούν να βγάζουν error, αν και παίρνω τους ποντούς), απορώ πότε θα αξιωθούν εκεί στο stanford να τις φτιάξουν..

----------


## Iannis

Τι ειναι αυτά τα νέα φρουτα των 384 πόντων p5761 

Επεσε το ppd απο 6500 στα 5720 ???? :Crazy:

----------


## mpapad

> Τι ειναι αυτά τα νέα φρουτα των 384 πόντων p5761 
> 
> Επεσε το ppd απο 6500 στα 5720 ????


*New GPU projects 5749-5764
*

Projects 5749-5756:
ACBP, a helix-bundle protein with 1392 atoms, being served from vsp07v.
See for details: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=5749

Projects 5757-5764:
Protein L, a mixed alpha/beta protein with 973 atoms, being served from vspg4v2
See for details: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=5757

----------


## A_gamer

@wi fi thief: Ασύρματε, νιώθεις κάτι σαν καυτό ρεύμα αέρα πίσω σου;  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> @wi fi thief: Ασύρματε, νιώθεις κάτι σαν καυτό ρεύμα αέρα πίσω σου;


2 μερούλες και τον έφαγες....

----------


## Iannis

Πηρε φορα ο gamer  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> Πηρε φορα ο gamer


Έβαλε μπρος τις μηχανές...

----------


## A_gamer

> 2 μερούλες και τον έφαγες....


Ποιες 2 μερούλες, τον έφαγα ήδη...




> Πηρε φορα ο gamer





> Έβαλε μπρος τις μηχανές...


Και μόλις το Stanford εκμεταλλευτεί καλύτερα τις δυνατότητες των 4800 (με καλύτερο κώδικα, μεγάλα WUs κ.λπ.)... τρέμετε όλοι!  :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

κοιτάξτε το Team FTL πόσους users έχει...

----------


## mpapad

> κοιτάξτε το Team FTL πόσους users έχει...


8000 active χρήστες μόνο...

----------


## vagskarm

Ψιλοπράγματα..... πφφφφφ........

----------


## Iannis

Νικόλα δεν ειπαμε να περιμαινεις 5,7 μήνες??? και μετα να ξαναβάλεις μπρος?? :Whistle: 

Παντωε η αποδοση της ομαδας εχει διακημανσεις μετοχής με γερή στηριξη στη περιοχή των 120.000  πόντων

Βουρ βρε 

 :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

8800GTX με 71 €

http://www.plaisio.gr/productrmaprev...515&catalog=20

----------


## Costas_Dav

> 8800GTX με 71 €
> 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/productrmaprev...515&catalog=20


Aν τις προλάβω αυριο θα πάω να πάρω 2 και ας είναι "stock"

Edit: [ Mολις πηρα τηλ. και έχει τελειώσει....δυστυχως ]

----------


## Iannis

> Aν τις προλάβω αυριο θα πάω να πάρω 2 και ας είναι "stock"
> 
> Edit: [ Mολις πηρα τηλ. και έχει τελειώσει....δυστυχως ]



και τι πως ειναι stock Το πολυ πολυ να μην εχουν καλωδια και κουτιά

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> και τι πως ειναι stock Το πολυ πολυ να μην εχουν καλωδια και κουτιά


Μωρε ας υπήρχαν κι άλλες και θα σου 'λεγα εγώ, δεν παει να μην είχαν και fan.
Το κακό είναι οτι αργήσαμε να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι.
Ηδη εδώ και 3 μέρες ψάχνω για συνθεση νέου υπολογιστή με 2 (gpu εννοείται). Ελπίζω απο βδομάδα να τα καταφέρω. Έχει κανείς δει οι ΑΤΙ τι κάνουν με τα νέα project? Αν ανέβηκε η παραγωγή τους όπως αναμενόνταν μήπως να τις δοκίμαζα. Πάντα ήμουν λάτρης της ΑΤΙ αλλά έπεσα στα νύχια της NVIDIA λόγω folding.

----------


## A_gamer

> Έχει κανείς δει οι ΑΤΙ τι κάνουν με τα νέα project?


Ποια νέα project (αριθμός; );

Α, και κατεβάζω τώρα τον νέο client -6.23- για να δω τι ψάρια πιάνει κι αυτός (είχα τον 6.20).

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ποια νέα project (αριθμός; );
> 
> Α, και κατεβάζω τώρα τον νέο client -6.23- για να δω τι ψάρια πιάνει κι αυτός (είχα τον 6.20).


To 5748 ας πούμε και γενικώς αυτά τα μεγάλα που ρίχνουν την απόδοση της Nvidia sto~3700-4000PPD.
Υποτίθεται οτι οι ΑΤΙ στα μεγάλα project θα είχαν πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## A_gamer

> To 5748 ας πούμε και γενικώς αυτά τα μεγάλα που ρίχνουν την απόδοση της Nvidia sto~3700-4000PPD.
> Υποτίθεται οτι οι ΑΤΙ στα μεγάλα project θα είχαν πλεονέκτημα.


Θα το έχω υπ' όψιν μου και αύριο που θα εγκαταστήσω τη νέα έκδοση θα κοιτάξω πώς τα πάνε τα νέα WUs (δε ρισκάρω να χάσω το τρέχον WU).

----------


## mpapad

> Θα το έχω υπ' όψιν μου και αύριο που θα εγκαταστήσω τη νέα έκδοση θα κοιτάξω πώς τα πάνε τα νέα WUs (δε ρισκάρω να χάσω το τρέχον WU).


Μπα... δε θα πάθει τίποτα.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> κοιτάξτε το Team FTL πόσους users έχει...


Η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα χρησιμοποίησε μια απαράδεκτη τακτική.
Μέσω game cracks ή διανομές παράνομου λογισμικού πχ Dreamweaver se Torrent αρχεία εγκαθιστά το F@H σε υπολογιστές ανυποψίαστων χρηστών χρησιμοποιώντας την επεξεργαστική ισχύ τους για λογαρισμό τους (εν αγνοία των χρηστών),

Όσο και αν το F@H είναι για καλό σκοπό κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδιανόητο και απαγορύεται ρητά από τους κανόνες του F@H.

Είναι θέμα χρόνου η διαγραφή της ομάδας και των βαθμών τους πιστευω.

Σχετικά εδώ και εδώ και εδώ  και στα Ολανδικά εδώ.

Αμα προσέξετε στα μέλη τους έχουν και τον "Any_username_you_like"

Είπαμε να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός αλλά όχι και έτσι. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mpapad

> Η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα χρησιμοποίησε μια απαράδεκτη τακτική.
> Μέσω game cracks ή διανομές παράνομου λογισμικού πχ Dreamweaver se Torrent αρχεία εγκαθιστά το F@H σε υπολογιστές ανυποψίαστων χρηστών χρησιμοποιώντας την επεξεργαστική ισχύ τους για λογαρισμό τους (εν αγνοία των χρηστών),
> 
> Όσο και αν το F@H είναι για καλό σκοπό κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδιανόητο και απαγορύεται ρητά από τους κανόνες του F@H.
> 
> Είναι θέμα χρόνου η διαγραφή της ομάδας και των βαθμών τους πιστευω.
> 
> Σχετικά εδώ και εδώ και εδώ  και στα Ολανδικά εδώ.
> 
> ...


Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκεφτούν....

----------


## mpapad

Σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό.... 
Αναβάθμιση για τον SMP σε SMP2...

In terms of a long term vision for the FAH software, our short term goals is to shore up
 the SMP client.  Just as there was a big improvement from the GPU1 -> GPU2 client, we have 
been working steadily on an SMP2 client -- a version which is much easier to use, requires less 
donor effort, and scales much better.  This really is a combination of a modified client and 
(especially) new cores.  This effort has been going on for about a year and it's far enough 
along that I'm starting to talk about it publicly.

Oλο το κείμενο υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## A_gamer

Και ευτυχώς τα CPUs είναι generic επεξεργαστές, έτσι δεν έχουν τους περιορισμούς στον κώδικα που τρέχουν που έχουν οι GPUs.

Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν να "αδειαστούν", ό,τι αλλαγή κι αν γίνει.

----------


## mpapad

> Και ευτυχώς τα CPUs είναι generic επεξεργαστές, έτσι δεν έχουν τους περιορισμούς στον κώδικα που τρέχουν που έχουν οι GPUs.
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν να "αδειαστούν", ό,τι αλλαγή κι αν γίνει.


Το είπες λες και ήσουν καμένος από την εποχή της GPU1.... :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το είπες λες και ήσουν καμένος από την εποχή της GPU1....


Μαθαίνω από τα λάθη των άλλων.  :Razz: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, είμαι κάπως επιφυλακτικός και ανήσυχος μετά απ' ό,τι έγινε με την GPU1, παρά το ότι δε με επηρέασε άμεσα.

----------


## Iannis

Τελικά αυτή την ομάδα δεν την  έστειλαν για μπάνιο. Ο Pande κανει το κορόιδο 

Με εχει χαλάσει λίγο συτή η φάση.

Να παίρνουν πόντους με χακεριά.

Προτείνω να σταματήσουμε ΟΛΟΙ (ή κανενας) μεχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα

----------


## tedd

Προσωπικά και εμένα δεν μου εχει αρέσει ο τροπος που παζέυει πόντους η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα αλλά ειμαι και κατα του να σταματησουμε το δίπλωμα ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας, γιατι ο σκοπος του project δεν ειναι η συλλογή βαθμών αλλά η ιατρική έρευνα και επίσης ο λάος μας εχει και το γνωμικό "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" :Whistle: .

----------


## Iannis

Σωστό και αυτό

Αλλη γνώμη?

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν είναι η πρώτη ομάδα που χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτους τρόπους, αλλά εμάς τι μας νοιάζει? εμείς θέλουμε να διευρύνουμε την συμμετοχή του καθενός, μεγάλη ή μικρή ...

----------


## paraskdi

Συμφωνώ με τον EvilHawk.Δεν νομίζω ότι το Folding είναι μόνο για τους πόντους.Εαν μεγαλώσει η ομάδα
με καινούργια μέλοι,δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Κeep folding.

----------


## Iannis

> Συμφωνώ με τον EvilHawk.Δεν νομίζω ότι το Folding είναι μόνο για τους πόντους.Εαν μεγαλώσει η ομάδα
> με καινούργια μέλοι,δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Κeep folding.


Δεν ειναι θεμα πόντων
αλλα κοροϊδίας

Εγω φολνταρω για προσωπικούς λογους απο το 2002. Απλα όπως εγραψα και στο αλλο thread δεν σέβονται τους κανονες του Project Οι ιδιοι οι υπευθυνοι. Αλλο να φολνταρεις επειδή το θελεις και αλλο να σου χώνουν με χακεριά software για λογαριασμό τρίτης ομάδας εν' αγνεία σου

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν σε κορόιδεψε κανείς, αυτοί απλά γελοιοποιήθηκαν, με τις μεθόδους που ακολούθησαν ακύρωσαν όλο το νόημα του project  ... 

keep folding  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τελικά αυτή την ομάδα δεν την  έστειλαν για μπάνιο. Ο Pande κανει το κορόιδο 
> 
> Με εχει χαλάσει λίγο συτή η φάση.
> 
> Να παίρνουν πόντους με χακεριά.
> 
> Προτείνω να σταματήσουμε ΟΛΟΙ (ή κανενας) μεχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα


Γιατρέ μην είσαι άδικος. Οι άνθρωποι του Stanford αντέδρασαν αμέσως. σκέφτηκαν και πήραν *δραστικά μέτρα*. Άλλαξαν δηλαδή το EULA (End User License Agreement).

December 12, 2008
Update of the EULA
We have added one word to the End User License Agreement (EULA), but it is an important word.  The EULA can be found at http://folding.stanford.edu/English/License

We added the word "written" to this sentence:
"You may use this software on a computer system only if you own the system or have the written permission of the owner."

We felt that this was an important addition in order to avoid any confusion.  There have been a few situations where donors felt that they had permission, but the owners of the computers did not.  Having written permission is the best way to make sure that there is no doubt.  It also gives protection to the donor in that he/she would then have proof of permission, avoiding problems involving oral agreements.

Το μόνο δηλαδή που τους ένοιαξε ήταν να μην μπλέξουν νομικά.

Από την άλλη όμως νομίζω οτι είναι λάθος να σταματήσουμε το folding εξαιτίας κάποιων κάφρων που έχασαν το νόημα. Μια λύση θα ήταν ίσως να ζητήσουμε απο το Stanford το EOC, Kakao, κλπ sites με στατιστικά να φιλτράρουν την συγκεκριμένη ομάδα και να μην εμφανίζεται στα στατιστικά τους. Έτσι και τα πρότζεκτ θα αξιοποιούνται και δεν θα διαολιζόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι. 

Εμένα αυτό που με φοβίζει πιό πολύ, είναι να μην παραγίνει το κακό και αρχίσουν τα αντιβιοτικά να το αναγνωρίζουν σαν malware  με αποτέλεσμα να θέλουμε να ορίσουμε exeptions για το folding, πόσοι θα το κάνουν και πόσοι θα τους μουτζώσουν όπως την κάναν κάποτε μερικοί μην αντέχοντας την λήξη των Βετα εκδόσεων κάθε τόσο και την επανεγκατάσταση που απαιτούσαν.

Το link ειναι αυτό

----------


## mpapad

> Γιατρέ μην είσαι άδικος. Οι άνθρωποι του Stanford αντέδρασαν αμέσως. σκέφτηκαν και πήραν *δραστικά μέτρα*. Άλλαξαν δηλαδή το EULA (End User License Agreement).
> 
> December 12, 2008
> Update of the EULA
> We have added one word to the End User License Agreement (EULA), but it is an important word.  The EULA can be found at http://folding.stanford.edu/English/License
> 
> We added the word "written" to this sentence:
> "You may use this software on a computer system only if you own the system or have the written permission of the owner."
> 
> ...


Μάλλον για άλλο λόγο αλλάχτηκε. 
Με το προηγούμενο EULA δεν μπορούσε να επιβάλει κάποια είδους ποινή σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Στο EULA  αναφέρεται :
*Distribution of this software is prohibited. It may only be obtained by downloading from Stanford's web site (http://folding.stanford.edu and pages linked therein) or the web site of one of our commercial partners (Sony, NVIDIA, and ATI).* 

Kαι μόνο αυτή η παράβαση είναι αρκετή για λήψη μέτρων.

Λόγω ώρας δεν προλαβαίνω να αναπτύξω την σκέψη μου 08:08 αλλά θα επανέλθω αργότερα με κάποιες προτάσεις.

----------


## mpapad

Είδα χθες αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο ...
Ψάχνονται για φάρμακο για το αλτςχάιμερ με βάση τα αποτελέσματα εδώ και 3 χρόνια από το FAH.

New FAH results on possible new Alzheimer's drug presented

----------


## panosaoua

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλα τα παιδιά.  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Χρόνια πολλά σε ολα τα μελη της ομάδας

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## vagskarm

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

 :Clap:

----------


## greggy

Χρόνια πολλά  :Rock Band:

----------


## paraskdi

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## sdikr

Χρονιά πολλά και καλά παιδιά

----------


## aria

Χρόνια πολλά διπλωτές και διπλώτριες!!  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

Χρόνια πολλά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## flamelab

Xρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα, καλά ψησίματα και πρωτε'ί'νες  :Smile:

----------


## NT1G

Χρόνια πολλά foldo-παίδα!  :Laughing: 
Μια απλή ερώτηση: Για την smp τι είναι καλύτερο, Χ2 με πολλά MHz ή Χ4 με φυσιολογικά MHz; 
Δηλαδή Ε8600 ή Q9450; :Thinking:  
Athlon X2 6400 ή Phenom Χ4 9750;	 :Tease:

----------


## A_gamer

> Χρόνια πολλά foldo-παίδα! 
> Μια απλή ερώτηση: Για την smp τι είναι καλύτερο, Χ2 με πολλά MHz ή Χ4 με φυσιολογικά MHz; 
> Δηλαδή Ε8600 ή Q9450; 
> Athlon X2 6400 ή Phenom Χ4 9750;


Τετραπύρηνος, ειδικά αν λάβεις υπ' όψιν σου ότι με overclocking μπορείς να καλύψεις τη διαφορά (ή μέρος της) στα GHz, ενώ οι πυρήνες δεν αλλάζουν σε αριθμό.

----------


## mpapad

> Χρόνια πολλά foldo-παίδα! 
> Μια απλή ερώτηση: Για την smp τι είναι καλύτερο, Χ2 με πολλά MHz ή Χ4 με φυσιολογικά MHz; 
> Δηλαδή Ε8600 ή Q9450; 
> Athlon X2 6400 ή Phenom Χ4 9750;


Το θέμα δεν είναι τι είναι καλύτερο για smp ( το οποίο είναι και προφανές ) αλλά τι θέλεις εσύ.

Αν θέλεις πολλούς πόντους ή απλά θέλεις να συμμετέχεις στην προσπάθεια.

Για πολλούς πόντους απλά παίρνεις έναν γρήγορο 4πύρηνο ( ή ένα σχετικά πιο αργό και τον υπερχρονίζεις ). 
Για τη συμμετοχή και ένας διπύρηνος κάνει τη δουλειά.

----------


## A_gamer

> Το θέμα δεν είναι τι είναι καλύτερο για smp ( το οποίο είναι και προφανές ) αλλά τι θέλεις εσύ.


Δεν είναι προφανές και υπάρχουν διπύρηνοι που είναι πολύ κοντά στην τιμή τετραπύρηνων μοντέλων τα οποία τους ξεπερνούν στην SMP ακόμα και σε stock (π.χ. Q6600 - E8500).

----------


## mpapad

> Δεν είναι προφανές και υπάρχουν διπύρηνοι που είναι πολύ κοντά στην τιμή τετραπύρηνων μοντέλων τα οποία τους ξεπερνούν στην SMP ακόμα και σε stock (π.χ. Q6600 - E8500).





> *How many cores do I need to run this? What types of CPUs?* 
> In the beta test, we are strongly recommending that this code be run on 4-core boxes, although it can be run on 2-core boxes with reasonable performance.


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP#ntoc9

----------


## NT1G

> Το θέμα δεν είναι τι είναι καλύτερο για smp ( το οποίο είναι και προφανές ) αλλά τι θέλεις εσύ.
> 
> Αν θέλεις πολλούς πόντους ή απλά θέλεις να συμμετέχεις στην προσπάθεια.
> 
> Για πολλούς πόντους απλά παίρνεις έναν γρήγορο 4πύρηνο ( ή ένα σχετικά πιο αργό και τον υπερχρονίζεις ). 
> Για τη συμμετοχή και ένας διπύρηνος κάνει τη δουλειά.


Είναι όμως τόσο προφανές; :Thinking: 
Αυτό ρωτάω, για μια standar smp πρωτείνη ποια από τις 2 cpu θα την τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα; Η Χ2 με τα πολλά MHz ή η Χ4 με τα μέτρια ΜΗz; Χωρίς κανένα OC. Μπορούν τα πιο πολλά ΜΗz να κάνουν πιο γρήγορα από τους +2 πυρήνες;	 :Confused: 

Άντε και καλή χρονία !	 :Very Happy:

----------


## A_gamer

> Είναι όμως τόσο προφανές;
> Αυτό ρωτάω, για μια standar smp πρωτείνη ποια από τις 2 cpu θα την τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα; Η Χ2 με τα πολλά MHz ή η Χ4 με τα μέτρια ΜΗz; Χωρίς κανένα OC. *Μπορούν τα πιο πολλά ΜΗz να κάνουν πιο γρήγορα από τους +2 πυρήνες*;    
> 
> Άντε και καλή χρονία !


Όχι, οι πυρήνες είναι πιο σημαντικοί - ακόμα και με OCed διπύρηνο (π.χ. E8600 @4 GHz) ενάντια σε stock τετραπύρηνο (π.χ. Q6600 2.4 GHz) είναι απίθανο να ξεπεραστεί ο 4core.

----------


## Iannis

> Χρόνια πολλά foldo-παίδα! 
> Μια απλή ερώτηση: Για την smp τι είναι καλύτερο, Χ2 με πολλά MHz ή Χ4 με φυσιολογικά MHz; 
> Δηλαδή Ε8600 ή Q9450; 
> Athlon X2 6400 ή Phenom Χ4 9750;


Οι 4 πυρηνες ειναι πάντα ποιό γρηγοροι απο τους 2 σε default η OC.

Δεν μετράνε τοσο τα MHz αλλα το *FSB*

 πχ :Q6600 στα 3,6 GHz  και 400 FSB (multi 9 )ειναι χειρότερα απο ενα
   3 GHz αλλα με FSB 500 (multi 6)

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πεσανε κατι αναδρομικά (οχι του Λαφκα αλλα πρωτεϊνών) αλλα οι active uses σημείωσαν ιστορικά χαμηλά 113 only

Αντε καλη χρονια ναχουμε

----------


## A_gamer

> οι active uses σημείωσαν ιστορικά χαμηλά 113 only
> 
> Αντε καλη χρονια ναχουμε


Ελπίζω η νέα χρονιά να φέρει έμπνευση στην (όποια) κυβέρνηση και να ξηλώσουν τον Αθανασόπουλο χαμηλώνοντας ταυτόχρονα τα τιμολόγια, καθώς η ΔΕΗ είναι που μας έχει κάνει τη ζημιά...

----------


## mpapad

Καλή χρονιά, υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους.

----------


## tedd

Kαλημέρα και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ σε όλους και καλά ψησίματα.

----------


## paraskdi

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά με υγεία για όλους.

----------


## vagskarm

Αντε, ήρθε και το νέο μέλος στην ομάδα, κατέφθασε εχθες στις 1 τα ξημερώματα!!!!!!!!

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

 :Rock Band:   :1000balloons:   :Happy Birthday:   :Rock guitar:   :Drumkit:

----------


## aria

> Αντε, ήρθε και το νέο μέλος στην ομάδα, κατέφθασε εχθες στις 1 τα ξημερώματα!!!!!!!!


Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Νικαετός

Επππ, συγχαρητήρια Ευάγγελε.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> Αντε, ήρθε και το νέο μέλος στην ομάδα, κατέφθασε εχθες στις 1 τα ξημερώματα!!!!!!!!


Συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## alexopth69

> Αντε, ήρθε και το νέο μέλος στην ομάδα, κατέφθασε εχθες στις 1 τα ξημερώματα!!!!!!!!


άξιος, Βαγγέλη, να σου ζήσει!!!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Αντε, ήρθε και το νέο μέλος στην ομάδα, κατέφθασε εχθες στις 1 τα ξημερώματα!!!!!!!!


Να σας ζήσει, Να σας ζήσει,  :One thumb up:

----------


## greggy

Να σας ζήσει φιλε Vagskarm  :Thumb Dup: .

----------


## Iannis

Εύγε Βαγγέλη

Να σας ζήσει

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Iannis

Αυτή αραγε θα κάνει δουλιά??

Asus GTX 295 SVGA (PCI-Express, 1792 MB)

----------


## hemlock

> Αυτή αραγε θα κάνει δουλιά??
> 
> Asus GTX 295 SVGA (PCI-Express, 1792 MB)


Απο τεχνικης αποψης, και μονο, τετοιου τυπου καρτες ΔΕΝ δουλευουν σωστα ουτε καν σε windows... :Wink:

----------


## alexopth69

παρ όλα αυτά κοιτάξτε εδω τι έκανε ο άνθρωπος...
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7874

----------


## mpapad

> Αυτή αραγε θα κάνει δουλιά??
> 
> Asus GTX 295 SVGA (PCI-Express, 1792 MB)


Ε... κάτι θα κάνει άλλα για τα χρήματα που έχει και το ρεύμα που τραβάει δεν αξίζει.

Από Τρίτη θα έχω μια GTX285 για να δω τι κάνει...

----------


## Iannis

Παρατηρησα οτι τα νεα WU για nVidia  GPU2 δεν απασχολούν κανενα core της CPU
πχ 5766 

Ετσι ειναι?

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Παρατηρησα οτι τα νεα WU για nVidia  GPU2 δεν απασχολούν κανενα core της CPU
> πχ 5766 
> 
> Ετσι ειναι?


Ιδιότητα των νέων driver Nvidia 180.something.
Μήπως έκανες πρόσφατα upgrade?

----------


## NT1G

Γίνεται να πάρει κανείς συγκεκριμένα projects ή οτι σου δώσει το folding κάθε φορά;  :Thinking: 
Και η επιλογή -advmethods τι ακριβώς δίνει; Λέει οτι δίνει "use new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available" αλλά τι κέρδος υπάρχει, είναι πιο γρήγοροι πιο μεγάλα wu, πιο πολλοι πόντοι; :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Παρατηρησα οτι τα νεα WU για nVidia  GPU2 δεν απασχολούν κανενα core της CPU
> πχ 5766 
> 
> Ετσι ειναι?


Απασχολούν αλλά αραιά... 
Αυτό γίνεται από τους οδηγούς έκδοση 180.60 και μετά...

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γίνεται να πάρει κανείς συγκεκριμένα projects ή οτι σου δώσει το folding κάθε φορά; 
> Και η επιλογή -advmethods τι ακριβώς δίνει; Λέει οτι δίνει "use new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available" αλλά τι κέρδος υπάρχει, είναι πιο γρήγοροι πιο μεγάλα wu, πιο πολλοι πόντοι;


Πιο μεγάλα WU στα σίγουρα. Τώρα από πόντους δεν το έχω προσέξει αν και κάτι θα δίνουν αλλιώς δεν θα το έβαζε κανένας.

Όσο για την πρώτη σου ερώτηση.
Όχι δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις WU. Είναι ότι σου δώσει.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ιδιότητα των νέων driver Nvidia 180.something.
> Μήπως έκανες πρόσφατα upgrade?


Μάλλον έκανες λάθος ερώτηση... Το ότι έκανε upgrade είναι σίγουρο.
Το τι έβαλε είναι το ζητούμενο.

Γιατρέ πες το... καμιά αρμαθιά με gtx295 έβαλες?

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ πες το... καμιά αρμαθιά με gtx295 έβαλες?


χαχα Οχι ακομη

Δεν εχω χρονο καθολου αυτη την περίοδο Αργοτερα θα δουμε

Πως να βάλω αφου αδιασες το stock απο Πλασιο και eshop που λεει και ο Τεό  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> χαχα Οχι ακομη
> 
> Δεν εχω χρονο καθολου αυτη την περίοδο Αργοτερα θα δουμε
> 
> Πως να βάλω αφου αδιασες το stock απο Πλασιο και eshop που λεει και ο Τεό


Είπα ότι δεν θα το πάρει κανένας χαμπάρι αλλά μάλλον κάποιος με κάρφωσε...

----------


## Costas_Dav

Νέα σελίδα με στατιστικά

http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/Folding...D=36673&page=1

Αρκετά καλή.

----------


## mpapad

> Νέα σελίδα με στατιστικά
> 
> http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/Folding...D=36673&page=1
> 
> Αρκετά καλή.


Όντως! την κράτησα bookmark.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Νέα σελίδα με στατιστικά
> 
> http://www.xcpus.com/Folding/Folding...D=36673&page=1
> 
> Αρκετά καλή.


Αψογη   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Ποιά θα περνατε??  :Thinking: 

9800GX2   με 260 λιρες UK
GTX285    με  310 ή
GTX295    προς 469

www.overclockers.co.uk

Ζαχαρώνω την πρώτη που είναι διπύρηνη

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ποιά θα περνατε?? 
> 
> 9800GX2   με 260 λιρες UK
> GTX285    με  310 ή
> GTX295    προς 469
> 
> www.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Ζαχαρώνω την πρώτη που είναι διπύρηνη


9800GX2 είναι μακράν αποδοτικώτερη και οικονομικότερη.
Θέλει όμως προσοχή στο Overclocking (αγαπημένη σου συνήθεια) γιατί έχει ένα φαν και γκαγκανίαζει εύκολα.

----------


## mpapad

> Ποιά θα περνατε?? 
> 
> 9800GX2   με 260 λιρες UK
> GTX285    με  310 ή
> GTX295    προς 469
> 
> www.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Ζαχαρώνω την πρώτη που είναι διπύρηνη


Και η GTX295 διπύρηνη είναι. Αλλά είναι κατά την γνώμη μου πανάκριβη.
Η 9800GX2 από την άλλη έχει και 92W μικρότερο TDP από την GTX295 και πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν και η κορυφή στο folding, οπότε όρμα.

----------


## alexopth69

Αυτήν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...56&subcat=1324
παίρνεις και το backplate να ρίξεις θερμοκρασίες εκτός αν πας νερό.

----------


## Iannis

> Αυτήν χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...56&subcat=1324
> παίρνεις και το backplate να ρίξεις θερμοκρασίες εκτός αν πας νερό.


Ποιο ειναι το backplate?

----------


## alexopth69

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=&#747283

----------


## mpapad

Κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο ... + 20$ για ένα σίδερο.

----------


## alexopth69

κι ομως η GTX295 συμφέρει και μάλιστα EVGA, που αν τη διαλύσεις ΔΕΝ χάνεις την εγγύηση. Οσο για το backplate αν ρίχνει 10 βαθμους μια χαρά είναι τιμή, αφού είναι ανοδιωμένο brushed αλουμίνιο, που σύμφωνα με τα ποστ (περιέργως) τη ρίχνει. 

Οσο για μένα, περιμένω αυτό
http://www.pcsilent.de/en-pd-ArcticC...-285-1069.html

EDIT: και τα λέω επειδή τον Γιάννη θα τον τρώει οτιδήποτε δεν είναι κορυφαίο... και στο τέλος θα το αντικαταστήσει, οπότε παίρνεις άλλη μία αργότερα...
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...e=1&key=

Α και το τεστ
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=&#760013

----------


## mpapad

> Οσο για μένα, περιμένω αυτό
> http://www.pcsilent.de/en-pd-ArcticC...-285-1069.html



Και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θα πάρω στο τέλος αλλά με τρώει ότι είναι 1 slot μεγαλύτερο από τη μαμά. Θα περιμένω κάτι που δε θα τρώει παραπάνω slot.




> EDIT: και τα λέω επειδή τον Γιάννη θα τον τρώει οτιδήποτε δεν είναι κορυφαίο... και στο τέλος θα το αντικαταστήσει, οπότε παίρνεις άλλη μία αργότερα...


Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι και να πάρει θα το κάνει overclock.  :Whistle: 
Μια GTX295 είναι ότι καλύτερο για τώρα αλλά σε 6 μήνες που θα βγουν οι νέες κάρτες, σίγουρα θα πάμε προς τα εκεί, οπότε καλύτερα να μην ξοδευόμαστε.

----------


## Iannis

> Και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θα πάρω στο τέλος αλλά με τρώει ότι είναι 1 slot μεγαλύτερο από τη μαμά. Θα περιμένω κάτι που δε θα τρώει παραπάνω slot.
> 
> 
> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι και να πάρει θα το κάνει overclock. 
> Μια GTX295 είναι ότι καλύτερο για τώρα αλλά σε 6 μήνες που θα βγουν οι νέες κάρτες, σίγουρα θα πάμε προς τα εκεί, οπότε καλύτερα να μην ξοδευόμαστε.


Ετσι δεν παίρνουμε ποτε τίποτα αφου καθε 6 μηνες βγαίνουν νεα προϊόντα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 




> κι ομως η GTX295 συμφέρει και μάλιστα EVGA, που αν τη διαλύσεις ΔΕΝ χάνεις την εγγύηση. Οσο για το backplate αν ρίχνει 10 βαθμους μια χαρά είναι τιμή, αφού είναι ανοδιωμένο brushed αλουμίνιο, που σύμφωνα με τα ποστ (περιέργως) τη ρίχνει. 
> 
> Οσο για μένα, περιμένω αυτό
> http://www.pcsilent.de/en-pd-ArcticC...-285-1069.html


παρε και αυτό

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop...uble-side.html

Εαν ξερεις Γερμανικά : www.innovatek.de  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## alexopth69

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=778
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2211

----------


## mpapad

> http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop...uble-side.html
> 
> Εαν ξερεις Γερμανικά : www.innovatek.de





> http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=778
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2211


Να τα μας... 
Για να ανάψει κανένας το καλοριφέρ γιατί έπεσε πολύ υγρασία εδώ μέσα.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ετσι δεν παίρνουμε ποτε τίποτα αφου καθε 6 μηνες βγαίνουν νεα προϊόντα


Αν η νέα κάρτα καίει όσο αυτή που έχω τώρα ( η και λιγότερο ) και έχει καλύτερες επιδόσεις ( διπλάσιες), σαφώς και θα την αγοράσω.

----------


## Iannis

ταξιδευουν  οεο

----------


## alexopth69

ποιά ταξιδεύουν;

----------


## mpapad

> ποιά ταξιδεύουν;


Ε... μετά από τόση διαφήμιση για την GTX295 και εγώ θα την αγόραζα.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Γιατρέ πως πάνε οι SMP ;;

----------


## Iannis

> Γιατρέ πως πάνε οι SMP ;;


Φτου φτου μια χαρα Ακομα δεν εχω νταντεψει καμία  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Φτου φτου μια χαρα Ακομα δεν εχω νταντεψει καμία


H αλήθεια είναι οτι έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ και οι πυρήνες και οι πρωτείνες για SMP.
Foul γκάζια τώρα.

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη δες και εδω
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/c...0-285-295.html

----------


## Iannis

> Γιάννη δες και εδω
> http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/c...0-285-295.html


.....και αυτα ταξιδεύουν  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

> .....και αυτα ταξιδεύουν


Ε ρε γλέντια... θέλουμε και φωτό μετά

----------


## mpapad

Off Topic


		Κώστα μου αρέσει το sig σου... που το κονόμησες?

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κώστα μου αρέσει το sig σου... που το κονόμησες?




Off Topic


		Απο το site της EVGA. Θα σου στείλω το λινκ από το σπίτι αργότερα.
	


Edit: [ Το βρήκα  http://piro.pirocast.net/badges/badgemaker.html   ]

----------


## Iannis

> Ε ρε γλέντια... θέλουμε και φωτό μετά


O νέος μπαμπάς εφαγε τον Αετό ΟΕΟ

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απο το site της EVGA. Θα σου στείλω το λινκ από το σπίτι αργότερα.
> 	
> 
> 
> Edit: [ Το βρήκα  http://piro.pirocast.net/badges/badgemaker.html   ]


Αψογη  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> O νέος μπαμπάς εφαγε τον Αετό ΟΕΟ


Και αν δεν γίνουν δραματικές αλλαγές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα είναι πρώτος.
Θερμά συγχαρητήρια, και καλή δύναμη για την συνέχεια.

Το καλό είναι οτι ο *ευγενής πάντα* συναγωνισμός αυξάνεται προς όφελος όλων
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## mpapad

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Απο το site της EVGA. Θα σου στείλω το λινκ από το σπίτι αργότερα.
> 	
> 
> 
> Edit: [ Το βρήκα  http://piro.pirocast.net/badges/badgemaker.html   ]


Thanks!
	


........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ε ρε γλέντια... θέλουμε και φωτό μετά


Έτσι...  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

> Και αν δεν γίνουν δραματικές αλλαγές μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα είναι πρώτος.
> Θερμά συγχαρητήρια, και καλή δύναμη για την συνέχεια.
> 
> Το καλό είναι οτι ο *ευγενής πάντα* συναγωνισμός αυξάνεται προς όφελος όλων


Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε, άσε που ο paradisegr μπορεί να κάνει καμιά έκπληξη...

----------


## mpapad

Τρεις χαλασμένες WU σε 3 μέρες στις GPU.  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Κάθε φορά το βρίσκω σταματημένο για 24ωρο.
Μέχρι στιγμής η μία από τις τρεις που έγραψα στο foldingforum είναι επιβεβαιωμένη και από άλλον...

Οι χαλασμένες είναι
Project: 5749 (Run 7, Clone 305, Gen 54) 					
Project: 5754 (Run 10, Clone 2, Gen 30) 					
Project: 5014 (Run 0, Clone 437, Gen 95)

----------


## Iannis

192,694   π ημερησίως

Αντε αλλες 8.000 και πιάσαμε το στοχο των 200.000p/day  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> 192,694   π ημερησίως
> 
> Αντε αλλες 8.000 και πιάσαμε το στοχο των 200.000p/day


Που το είδες τούτο?

Γιατί το EOC μάλλον κοντά στο 160000 μας έχει.

----------


## Iannis

Τα ειχαν παίξει τα stats χθές  :Sad: 

Εγω ενα τέτοιo θελω

http://dvice.com/archives/2009/02/ibms_sequoia_is.php

----------


## mpapad

> Τα ειχαν παίξει τα stats χθές 
> 
> Εγω ενα τέτοιo θελω
> 
> http://dvice.com/archives/2009/02/ibms_sequoia_is.php


Για 20 ψωροπεταφλόπ κάνεις έτσι?  :Razz: 
Άσε που θα θέλει τον τοπικό υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ που έχεις στην περιοχή σου μόνο για πάρτη του.

edit : 180 nvidia κάρτες είναι 20 petaflop σύμφωνα με τα stat του stanford.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Also, I'm pretty sure it can run Crysis. Awesome.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Για 20 ψωροπεταφλόπ κάνεις έτσι? 
> Άσε που θα θέλει τον τοπικό υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ που έχεις στην περιοχή σου μόνο για πάρτη του.
> 
> edit : 180 nvidia κάρτες είναι 20 petaflop σύμφωνα με τα stat του stanford.


Mήπως κάνουμε ένα μικρό λάθος; 20 petaflop = 20000 teraflop.
Όλη η παραγωγή του Stanford είναι 4913 teraflop δηλαδή 4,9 petaflop.
Άρα αυτό μόνο του κάνει 4 φορές την παραγωγή όλων μαζί τών διπλωτών του Stanford.

----------


## mpapad

> Mήπως κάνουμε ένα μικρό λάθος; 20 petaflop = 20000 teraflop.
> Όλη η παραγωγή του Stanford είναι 4913 teraflop δηλαδή 4,9 petaflop.
> Άρα αυτό μόνο του κάνει 4 φορές την παραγωγή όλων μαζί τών διπλωτών του Stanford.


</Αλέφαντος on>Εντάξει ρε πανεπιστήμονα Κώστα, πες το και έτσι...  :Razz: 
</Αλέφαντος off>

έκανα ένα μικρό λαθάκι, μη βαράτε.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> </Αλέφαντος on>Εντάξει ρε πανεπιστήμονα Κώστα, πες το και έτσι... 
> </Αλέφαντος off>
> 
> έκανα ένα μικρό λαθάκι, μη βαράτε.


Φιλικά πάντα mpapad, η επισήμανση έγινε πιό πολύ για να καταλάβουμε τις δυνατότητες του τέρατος και γιά κανέναν άλλο λόγο.



Off Topic


		Τις τελευταίες μέρες με έγλειψε αρκούδα. Δεν φτάνουν τα προβλήματα με τo Ιντερνετ, άρχισαν να κτυπάν και EUE / stop for 24h, και στην 280 ξαφνικά και χωρίς λόγο. και το Stanford  να στέλνει το ίδιο βλαμένο;; WU. Τέλος πάντων δείχνει να το ξεπ'έρασε. Το Σ/Κ πρέπει να στρωθώ στο δίπλωμα.

----------


## alexopth69

> Τα ειχαν παίξει τα stats χθές 
> 
> Εγω ενα τέτοιo θελω
> 
> http://dvice.com/archives/2009/02/ibms_sequoia_is.php


Εγω θέλω ένα τέτοιο

http://www.cg-cars.com/forum/gallery...0_original.jpg

----------


## mpapad

> Εγω θέλω ένα τέτοιο
> 
> http://www.cg-cars.com/forum/gallery...0_original.jpg


+1  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φιλικά πάντα mpapad, η επισήμανση έγινε πιό πολύ για να καταλάβουμε τις δυνατότητες του τέρατος και γιά κανέναν άλλο λόγο.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τις τελευταίες μέρες με έγλειψε αρκούδα. Δεν φτάνουν τα προβλήματα με τo Ιντερνετ, άρχισαν να κτυπάν και EUE / stop for 24h, και στην 280 ξαφνικά και χωρίς λόγο. και το Stanford  να στέλνει το ίδιο βλαμένο;; WU. Τέλος πάντων δείχνει να το ξεπ'έρασε. Το Σ/Κ πρέπει να στρωθώ στο δίπλωμα.


Και καλά έκανες και το επισήμανες.

Όσο αφορά τα WU πλέον άμα μου τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση ψάχνω στο foldingforum και αν δε το βρω κάνω post για να το μαρκάρουν σχετικά.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Τελικά η 280 παρέδωσε πνεύμα, δεν έφταιγαν τα wu.
Αύριο πρωί-πρωί στο πλαίιο για αντικατάσταση.

Άντεξε συνολικά 45 μέρες.
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mpapad

> Τελικά η 280 παρέδωσε πνεύμα, δεν έφταιγαν τα wu.
> Αύριο πρωί-πρωί στο πλαίιο για αντικατάσταση.
> 
> Άντεξε συνολικά 45 μέρες.


Τσίμπα μια 285!

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τσίμπα μια 285!


Άμα δεν επισκευάζεται -που μάλλον δεν- σίγουρα αυτό θα κάνω.

Μέ γλωσοφάγατε βρέ. Τόσο χαμηλά σε παραγωγή εχω να πέσω απ' του αγίου ........

----------


## NT1G

HELP!!  :Scared: 
Μου έβγαλε μήνυμα σε 1 πρωτείνη στο 60κάτι% EARLY UNIT END.
Τί είναι αυτό; Είναι corrupt η πρωτείνη; :Thinking:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> HELP!! 
> Μου έβγαλε μήνυμα σε 1 πρωτείνη στο 60κάτι% EARLY UNIT END.
> Τί είναι αυτό; Είναι corrupt η πρωτείνη;


Μπορεί να είναι πολλά αλλά και τίποτα.
Άν το έκανε μιά φορά μόνο μην ασχολείσαι, αλλά αν το κάνει συχνά, πρέπει να δείς την αιτία που μπορεί να είναι overclocking, θερμοκρασία ή απλά να μην επαρκεί το τροφοδοτικό. Επίσης μπορεί απλά να είναι ένα "βλαμένο" WU.

----------


## Iannis

επιασα και εγω τα 4 μύρια

----------


## mpapad

> επιασα και εγω τα 4 μύρια


Άψογος! 

Από ότι βλέπω στο XCPU για να πας από τα 3 στα 4, έκανες από τις 4/11/2008 μέχρι τις 14/2/2009 για να το μαζέψεις δηλ. 103 μέρες. Αν το διαιρέσουμε θα δούμε ότι έχεις 9708,73 πόντους μέσο όρο.

Άντε και στα 5!

----------


## tedd

> επιασα και εγω τα 4 μύρια


Well done!!!  :Rock On: 

Bούρ :Rowwing:  για τα 5

----------


## alexopth69

> επιασα και εγω τα 4 μύρια


Μπράβο Γιάννη!!!

Ηρθε ο courrier;

----------


## Iannis

> Μπράβο Γιάννη!!!
> 
> Ηρθε ο courrier;


Ακομη  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Άμα δεν επισκευάζεται -που μάλλον δεν- σίγουρα αυτό θα κάνω.
> 
> Μέ γλωσοφάγατε βρέ. Τόσο χαμηλά σε παραγωγή εχω να πέσω απ' του αγίου ........


Μόλις γύρισα από Πλαίσιο, με μιά 285.
Όπως καταλάβατε η 280 δεν επισκευάζεται και έτσι αντικαταστάθηκε με καλύτερη.
Ελαφρώς κλοκαρισμένη 9300 PPD με το 5769. Η 280 στο ίδιο έδινε 8470.
Οπότε είναι καλά με θερμοκρασία 67 βαθμοί και το φάν στο Auto στο 42%

Αύριο θα ασχοληθώ με το O/C περισότερο, τώρα διπλώνουμε ασταμάτητα, να καλύψουμε το χαμένο έδαφος.

Η επιλογή μου να ψωνίσω από Πλαίσιο αποδείχθηκε σωτήρια, μιά και χωρίς πολλά πολλά την αντικατέστησαν 'αμεσα.

Ο Αγών συνεχίζεται, α και γιατρέ μπράβο για το νέο κατώφλι και γρήγορα γιά τα 5+++

----------


## mpapad

> Μόλις γύρισα από Πλαίσιο, με μιά 285.
> Όπως καταλάβατε η 280 δεν επισκευάζεται και έτσι αντικαταστάθηκε με καλύτερη.
> Ελαφρώς κλοκαρισμένη 9300 PPD με το 5769. Η 280 στο ίδιο έδινε 8470.
> Οπότε είναι καλά με θερμοκρασία 67 βαθμοί και το φάν στο Auto στο 42%


Πρώτα απ' όλα, καλορίζικη.
Δεύτερο... τι ελαφρώς κλοκαρισμένη σου δίνει 9300 με 67 βαθμούς? Θα με τρελάνεις?
Και το fan στα 42%?

Εδώ την έχουμε και βράζει... χωρις o/c στους 82 με το fan στα 57% σε auto.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Άμα δεν επισκευάζεται -που μάλλον δεν- σίγουρα αυτό θα κάνω.
> 
> Μέ γλωσοφάγατε βρέ. Τόσο χαμηλά σε παραγωγή εχω να πέσω απ' του αγίου ........





> Πρώτα απ' όλα, καλορίζικη.
> Δεύτερο... τι ελαφρώς κλοκαρισμένη σου δίνει 9300 με 67 βαθμούς? Θα με τρελάνεις?
> Και το fan στα 42%?
> 
> Εδώ την έχουμε και βράζει... χωρις o/c στους 82 με το fan στα 57% σε auto.


Λοιπόν με το WU 5755 (το βαρύ των 511 πόντων ) πήγε 76 βαθμούς στο 47,5% το φάν με απόδοση 7150.
Όπως θα δεις ανέβασα μόνο το shader clock (αυτό χρειάζεται το φόλντινγκ) στο 1656.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Και να και με τα light work units

----------


## alexopth69

> Πρώτα απ' όλα, καλορίζικη.
> Δεύτερο... τι ελαφρώς κλοκαρισμένη σου δίνει 9300 με 67 βαθμούς? Θα με τρελάνεις?
> Και το fan στα 42%?
> 
> Εδώ την έχουμε και βράζει... χωρις o/c στους 82 με το fan στα 57% σε auto.


εδω η 1 βγάζει σαν του mpapad και η άλλη σαν το Κώστα. Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε η μάρκα (η μία είναι Asus και η άλλη EVGA), αλλά εξαρτάται από το slot. Στο έξω slot έχει πολύ χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> εδω η 1 βγάζει σαν του mpapad και η άλλη σαν το Κώστα. Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε η μάρκα (η μία είναι Asus και η άλλη EVGA), αλλά εξαρτάται από το slot. Στο έξω slot έχει πολύ χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες.


Να πω και εγώ ότι παρόλο το O/C και του Quad αυτός λειτουργεί στο 100% στους 52 βαθμούς ,η Nvidia είναι στο 1ο slot διπλα στον επεξεργαστή γιατι σκοπεύω μεσοπροθεσμα να βάλω τουλάχιστον άλλη μια gpu στην Evga 790 ultra sli (που έχει τρία Χ16 slots).
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ -γιατι όντως και σε μένα κάνουν εντύπωση οι πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες- είναι το Cooler Master 932 με τούς 3 23άρης ανεμιστήρες που κάνουν πολύ γρήγορη ανανέωση αέρα μέσα στο κουτί.

----------


## alexopth69

χμμ εγώ βλέπω ambient σε μένα 58, εσύ έχεις 51

----------


## mpapad

> χμμ εγώ βλέπω ambient σε μένα 58, εσύ έχεις 51


Μάλλον το κουτί του είναι... εγώ έχω ambient 61.

----------


## alexopth69

το ίδιο κουτί έχουμε

----------


## Iannis

Τι επαθε η Αργυρουπολη και μηδένισε ΟΕΟ??

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τι επαθε η Αργυρουπολη και μηδένισε ΟΕΟ??


Ελπίζω να είναι μια μικρή ανάσα γιατί δεν είναι να χάνουμε πόντους τώρα.

----------


## mpapad

> Ελπίζω να είναι μια μικρή ανάσα γιατί δεν είναι να χάνουμε πόντους τώρα.


Μπορεί να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις...  :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

> Αύριο θα ασχοληθώ με το O/C περισότερο, τώρα διπλώνουμε ασταμάτητα, να καλύψουμε το χαμένο έδαφος.


Τι έγινε?
Πόσο την έφτασες?

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τι έγινε?
> Πόσο την έφτασες?


Δεν θυμάμαι τα κλόκια αλλά έφτασε 9850 PPD με τα γρήγορα WU σταθερά.
Το κακό είναι ότι κτυπάνε αρκετά των 511 πόντων (57χχ)
Οι Edit: [ 181.22 ] drivers έχουνε αρκετά προβλήματα με αυτά τα WU αλλά οι 180.χχ δεν είναι συμβατοί.
Έκανα και μερικές δοκιμές με win7 αλλά ξαναγύρισα λόγω νύχτας για να μην έχω καμιά έκπληξη το πρωί.
Η ουσία είναι οτι σηκώνει αρκετό πείραγμα, αλλά λογω των διαφορετικών WU θέλει χρόνο για να δείς σταθερότητα. Με την ιδιομορφία των 5 EUE kai pause για 24 ώρες δεν είναι για βραδυνά πειράματα. Την κατέβασα λίγο (στα στοκ δεν μπορώ) να βγάλει την νύχτα και συνεχίζω αύριο. Τα πολλά πάντως για Σ/Κ το βλέπω.

Η κάρτα βέβαια έχει δυνατότητες και μια και δεν έχω προβλήματα θερμοκρασίας θα την ΞΕΣΚΙΣΩ. Και ότι κι αν γίνει το πλαίσιο να είναι καλά.

----------


## Iannis

> Μπράβο Γιάννη!!!
> 
> Ηρθε ο courrier;



Εφτασε ο curier με 2  ματσουκια 2 κιλα η μια αλλα την πατησα.
Το 900αρι seasonic δεν εχει 3 8πινα καλωδια που χρειαζομαι  :Wall:  :Wall: 
οποτε παω για νεο PSU 1200W hipro ( Γεωργης tech)  :Smile:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Εφτασε ο curier με 2  ματσουκια 2 κιλα η μια αλλα την πατησα.
> Το 900αρι seasonic δεν εχει 3 8πινα καλωδια που χρειαζομαι 
> οποτε παω για νεο PSU 1200W hipro ( Γεωργης tech)


Δεν έχεις κανένα spare τροφοδοτικό να βάλεις 2;;

----------


## Iannis

> Δεν έχεις κανένα spare τροφοδοτικό να βάλεις 2;;


οχι και δεν ξερω που θα βρω απο 6pin σε 8 αδαπτορα αν και οι καρτες γραφουν φαρδια πλατια σε 10 μεριες ΟΧΙ αδαπτορεσ αλλα καθαρό 8 pin rail

----------


## mpapad

> Το κακό είναι ότι κτυπάνε αρκετά των 511 πόντων (57χχ)


Οπότε η ρύθμιση πρέπει να γίνει πάνω στις 57χχ.




> Η κάρτα βέβαια έχει δυνατότητες και μια και δεν έχω προβλήματα θερμοκρασίας θα την ΞΕΣΚΙΣΩ. Και ότι κι αν γίνει το πλαίσιο να είναι καλά.


Το βλέπω από τώρα... να καλέσω την πυροσβεστική να είναι έτοιμη?

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οχι και δεν ξερω που θα βρω απο 6pin σε 8 αδαπτορα αν και οι καρτες γραφουν φαρδια πλατια σε 10 μεριες ΟΧΙ αδαπτορεσ αλλα καθαρό 8 pin rail


Ναι.. γιαυτό δίνουν μαζί  adaptors...

Πάντως πιστεύω οτι το 1200άρι του Hipro είναι καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## Iannis

παιδες για δωστε κανενα λινκ πως στήνουμε client για διπύρηνες καρτες και με ποιο προγραμματακι κάνετε O/C

----------


## Costas_Dav

> παιδες για δωστε κανενα λινκ πως στήνουμε client για διπύρηνες καρτες και με ποιο προγραμματακι κάνετε O/C


Για O/C , monitoring,κλπ το *RivaTuner*. Free.
Για διπύρηνες παρόλο που δεν μου έτυχε ακόμα, θέλεεις απ'ότι θυμάμαι να κάνεις expand σε 2 monitor, που σημαίνει ή να έχεις 2 monitor συνδεδεμένα ή 1 dummy (1 vga βυσματάκι με κάτι αντιστασούλες) και 1 monitor. Μετά ΄τρέχεις τις κονσόλες από διαφορετικά dir με -local kai -gpu 0 kai -gpu 1 .Aν θυμάμαι καλά.

Θα κοιτάξω γιά λίνκ.
Edit: [ Νάτο ] Multi gpu



> Aπό Stanford:
> 
> *What about multi-gpu support?* 
> 
> Yes, you can add the "-gpu N" flag (N starts at 0) to your extra parameters in the advanced page of the systray clients, or the advances settings of the console clients. Again N starts with 0 not 1, so your primary display is 0, the next is 1, etc. Each client if you are running more then one needs a different -gpu and a different machineD, and a different working directory, so follow the instructions for multiple clients


Άντε *καλόψητες*

........Auto merged post: Costas_Dav πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οπότε η ρύθμιση πρέπει να γίνει πάνω στις 57χχ.
> 
> 
> 
> Το βλέπω από τώρα... να καλέσω την πυροσβεστική να είναι έτοιμη?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Είμαι στο γραφείο ακόμα αλλά βλέπω οτι είναι 20 ωρες τώρα σταθερό.
Βρήκα κάτι settings που δείχνουν σταθερά, για να δούμε. Περισότερα σε καμμιά ώρα από το σπίτι

----------


## alexopth69

Γιάννη κάνε extend το desktop απο τα Windows, από τις ιδιότητες του desktop. Πρέπει να έχεις off το Sli από το BIOS και τον driver.
Κατέβασε την console version του client βάλτη δυο φορές σε δυο διαφορετικά directories και απλά δώσε

fahκλπ.exe -gpu 0 -verbosity 9 στη μια
και
fahκλπ.exe -gpu 1 -verbosity 9 στη δεύτερη

----------


## mpapad

> παιδες για δωστε κανενα λινκ πως στήνουμε client για διπύρηνες καρτες και με ποιο προγραμματακι κάνετε O/C


Πρέπει να τις βγάλεις από SLI για να μπορέσει ο client να δεί την δεύτερη σαν ξεχωριστή κάρτα.

Μετά κάνεις copy το φάκελο που έχεις τα work αρχεία 
πχ. 
στο dir *C:\Documents and Settings\ονομα-χρήστη\Application Data\*

παίρνεις το φάκελο *Folding@home-gpu* και το κάνεις copy με όνομα *Folding@home-gpu2*
Σβήνεις τα αρχεία queue.dat,unitinfo.txt,FAHlog.txt και φάκελο work από το νέο φάκελο που δημιούργησες.
Αλλάζεις στο αρχείο *client.cfg* το machineid= σε ένα παραπάνω. πχ αν ήταν machineid=1 τότε πρέπει να το κάνεις machineid=2.

Τέλος φτιάχνεις ένα shortcut με
target : "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -verbosity 9 -gpu 1
και Start In: "C:\Documents and Settings\ονομα-χρήστη\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu2\"

Επίσης για την πρώτη φτιάχνεις άλλο shortcut με
target : "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -verbosity 9 -gpu 0
 και Start In: "C:\Documents and Settings\ονομα-χρήστη\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu\"

Για overclock όπως είπε και ο Κώστας rivatuner...
και είσαι έτοιμος.... καλό ψήσιμο!

----------


## Costas_Dav

Σήμερα κυκλοφόρησαν νέοι Nvidia Drivers

182.06

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.06_whql.html

Aς τους δοκιμάσει κάποιος αν θέλει, γιατι εγώ ακόμη πειραματίζομαι με τα κλόκια και θα με αποσυντονίσει.

----------


## mpapad

> Σήμερα κυκλοφόρησαν νέοι Nvidia Drivers
> 
> 182.06
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.06_whql.html
> 
> Aς τους δοκιμάσει κάποιος αν θέλει, γιατι εγώ ακόμη πειραματίζομαι με τα κλόκια και θα με αποσυντονίσει.


Από Σ/Κ τέτοια πειράματα....  :Razz:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Λοιπόν μετά από 24 ώρες χωρίς ούτε 1 ΕUE,
έχουμε και λέμε:
clocks: 709/1620/1296

*WU 5749 (511 points)*
Temp 77 C
Fan speed 1590rpm (47%) auto
Ambient temp 51 C
*PPD 7121*


*Spoiler:*




			# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################

###############################################################################



                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23



http://folding.stanford.edu



###############################################################################

###############################################################################



Launch directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Gas\Application Data\Folding@home-gpu





[21:30:01] - Ask before connecting: No

[21:30:01] - User name: Costas_Davrados (Team 36673)

[21:30:01] - User ID: Edit: [ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ]

[21:30:01] - Machine ID: 2

[21:30:01] 

[21:30:01] Loaded queue successfully.

[21:30:01] Initialization complete

[21:30:01] 

[21:30:01] + Processing work unit

[21:30:01] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[21:30:01] Core found.

[21:30:01] Working on queue slot 06 [February 17 21:30:01 UTC]

[21:30:01] + Working ...

[21:30:02] 

[21:30:02] *------------------------------*

[21:30:02] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[21:30:02] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[21:30:02] 

[21:30:02] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[21:30:02] Build host: amoeba

[21:30:02] Board Type: Nvidia

[21:30:02] Core      : 

[21:30:02] Preparing to commence simulation

[21:30:02] - Looking at optimizations...

[21:30:02] - Files status OK

[21:30:02] - Expanded 96712 -> 489240 (decompressed 505.8 percent)

[21:30:02] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=96712 data_size=489240, decompressed_data_size=489240 diff=0

[21:30:02] - Digital signature verified

[21:30:02] 

[21:30:02] Project: 5755 (Run 14, Clone 114, Gen 134)

[21:30:02] 

[21:30:02] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[21:30:02] Entering M.D.

[21:30:08] Working on Protein

[21:30:10] Client config found, loading data.

[21:30:10] Starting GUI Server

[21:31:19] Completed 1%

[21:32:29] Completed 2%

[21:33:32] Completed 3%

[21:34:35] Completed 4%

[21:35:41] Completed 5%

[21:36:44] Completed 6%

[21:37:47] Completed 7%

[21:38:56] Completed 8%

[21:40:01] Completed 9%

[21:41:06] Completed 10%

[21:42:10] Completed 11%

[21:43:19] Completed 12%

[21:44:26] Completed 13%

[21:45:32] Completed 14%

[21:46:37] Completed 15%

[21:47:40] Completed 16%

[21:48:43] Completed 17%

[21:49:46] Completed 18%

[21:50:48] Completed 19%

[21:51:51] Completed 20%

[21:52:54] Completed 21%

[21:53:56] Completed 22%

[21:54:59] Completed 23%

[21:56:01] Completed 24%

[21:57:04] Completed 25%

[21:58:06] Completed 26%

[21:59:09] Completed 27%

[22:00:11] Completed 28%

[22:01:14] Completed 29%

[22:02:16] Completed 30%

[22:03:19] Completed 31%

[22:04:21] Completed 32%

[22:05:24] Completed 33%

[22:06:26] Completed 34%

[22:07:29] Completed 35%

[22:08:31] Completed 36%

[22:09:34] Completed 37%

[22:10:36] Completed 38%

[22:11:39] Completed 39%

[22:12:42] Completed 40%

[22:13:44] Completed 41%

[22:14:47] Completed 42%

[22:15:49] Completed 43%

[22:16:52] Completed 44%

[22:17:54] Completed 45%

[22:18:57] Completed 46%

[22:19:59] Completed 47%

[22:21:02] Completed 48%

[22:22:04] Completed 49%

[22:23:07] Completed 50%

[22:24:09] Completed 51%

[22:25:12] Completed 52%

[22:26:15] Completed 53%

[22:27:17] Completed 54%

[22:28:20] Completed 55%

[22:29:22] Completed 56%

[22:30:25] Completed 57%

[22:31:27] Completed 58%

[22:32:30] Completed 59%

[22:33:32] Completed 60%

[22:34:35] Completed 61%

[22:35:37] Completed 62%

[22:36:40] Completed 63%

[22:37:43] Completed 64%

[22:38:45] Completed 65%

[22:39:48] Completed 66%

[22:40:50] Completed 67%

[22:41:53] Completed 68%

[22:42:55] Completed 69%

[22:43:58] Completed 70%

[22:45:00] Completed 71%

[22:46:03] Completed 72%

[22:47:05] Completed 73%

[22:48:08] Completed 74%

[22:49:10] Completed 75%

[22:50:13] Completed 76%

[22:51:16] Completed 77%

[22:52:19] Completed 78%

[22:53:21] Completed 79%

[22:54:24] Completed 80%

[22:55:26] Completed 81%

[22:56:29] Completed 82%

[22:57:31] Completed 83%

[22:58:34] Completed 84%

[22:59:36] Completed 85%

[23:00:39] Completed 86%

[23:01:41] Completed 87%

[23:02:44] Completed 88%

[23:03:47] Completed 89%

[23:04:49] Completed 90%

[23:05:52] Completed 91%

[23:06:54] Completed 92%

[23:07:57] Completed 93%

[23:08:59] Completed 94%

[23:10:02] Completed 95%

[23:11:04] Completed 96%

[23:12:07] Completed 97%

[23:13:10] Completed 98%

[23:14:12] Completed 99%

[23:15:15] Completed 100%

[23:15:15] Successful run

[23:15:15] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[23:15:25] Reserved 113376 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[23:15:25] Allocated 113376 bytes for xtc file

[23:15:25] - Reading up to 113376 from "work/wudata_06.xtc": Read 113376

[23:15:25] Read 113376 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786317088

[23:15:25] xtc file hash check passed.

[23:15:25] Reserved 33528 33528 786317088 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_06.trr> Cosm status=0

[23:15:25] Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file

[23:15:25] - Reading up to 33528 from "work/wudata_06.trr": Read 33528

[23:15:25] Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786283560

[23:15:25] trr file hash check passed.

[23:15:25] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[23:15:25] Read bedfile

[23:15:25] edr file hash check passed.

[23:15:25] Allocated 31206 bytes for logfile

[23:15:25] Read logfile

[23:15:25] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[23:15:25] GuardedRun: done

[23:15:25] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[23:15:27] - Writing 179182 bytes of core data to disk...

[23:15:27] Done: 178670 -> 156119 (compressed to 87.3 percent)

[23:15:27]   ... Done.

[23:15:27] - Shutting down core 

[23:15:27] 

[23:15:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[23:15:30] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[23:15:30] Sending work to server

[23:15:30] Project: 5755 (Run 14, Clone 114, Gen 134)

[23:15:30] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[23:15:30] + Attempting to send results [February 17 23:15:30 UTC]

[23:15:33] + Results successfully sent

[23:15:33] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[23:15:33] + Number of Units Completed: 616



[23:15:37] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[23:15:37] + Attempting to get work packet

[23:15:37] - Connecting to assignment server

[23:15:38] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[23:15:38] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[23:15:38] Loaded queue successfully.

[23:15:40] + Closed connections

[23:15:40] 

[23:15:40] + Processing work unit

[23:15:40] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[23:15:40] Core found.

[23:15:40] Working on queue slot 07 [February 17 23:15:40 UTC]

[23:15:40] + Working ...

[23:15:40] 

[23:15:40] *------------------------------*

[23:15:40] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[23:15:40] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[23:15:40] 

[23:15:40] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[23:15:40] Build host: amoeba

[23:15:40] Board Type: Nvidia

[23:15:40] Core      : 

[23:15:40] Preparing to commence simulation

[23:15:40] - Looking at optimizations...

[23:15:40] - Created dyn

[23:15:40] - Files status OK

[23:15:40] - Expanded 45374 -> 251112 (decompressed 553.4 percent)

[23:15:40] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45374 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0

[23:15:40] - Digital signature verified

[23:15:40] 

[23:15:40] Project: 5770 (Run 5, Clone 309, Gen 186)

[23:15:40] 

[23:15:40] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[23:15:40] Entering M.D.

[23:15:47] Working on Protein

[23:15:47] Client config found, loading data.

[23:15:47] Starting GUI Server

[23:16:20] Completed 1%

[23:16:53] Completed 2%

[23:17:26] Completed 3%

[23:17:59] Completed 4%

[23:18:32] Completed 5%

[23:19:05] Completed 6%

[23:19:38] Completed 7%

[23:20:11] Completed 8%

[23:20:44] Completed 9%

[23:21:17] Completed 10%

[23:21:50] Completed 11%

[23:22:23] Completed 12%

[23:22:56] Completed 13%

[23:23:29] Completed 14%

[23:24:02] Completed 15%

[23:24:35] Completed 16%

[23:25:08] Completed 17%

[23:25:41] Completed 18%

[23:26:14] Completed 19%

[23:26:47] Completed 20%

[23:27:20] Completed 21%

[23:27:53] Completed 22%

[23:28:26] Completed 23%

[23:28:59] Completed 24%

[23:29:32] Completed 25%

[23:30:05] Completed 26%

[23:30:38] Completed 27%

[23:31:11] Completed 28%

[23:31:44] Completed 29%

[23:32:17] Completed 30%

[23:32:50] Completed 31%

[23:33:23] Completed 32%

[23:33:56] Completed 33%

[23:34:29] Completed 34%

[23:35:02] Completed 35%

[23:35:35] Completed 36%

[23:36:08] Completed 37%

[23:36:41] Completed 38%

[23:37:15] Completed 39%

[23:37:47] Completed 40%

[23:38:20] Completed 41%

[23:38:53] Completed 42%

[23:39:26] Completed 43%

[23:39:59] Completed 44%

[23:40:32] Completed 45%

[23:41:06] Completed 46%

[23:41:39] Completed 47%

[23:42:11] Completed 48%

[23:42:44] Completed 49%

[23:43:17] Completed 50%

[23:43:50] Completed 51%

[23:44:23] Completed 52%

[23:44:56] Completed 53%

[23:45:29] Completed 54%

[23:46:02] Completed 55%

[23:46:35] Completed 56%

[23:47:08] Completed 57%

[23:47:41] Completed 58%

[23:48:14] Completed 59%

[23:48:47] Completed 60%

[23:49:20] Completed 61%

[23:49:53] Completed 62%

[23:50:26] Completed 63%

[23:50:59] Completed 64%

[23:51:32] Completed 65%

[23:52:05] Completed 66%

[23:52:36] Completed 67%

[23:53:08] Completed 68%

[23:53:40] Completed 69%

[23:54:12] Completed 70%

[23:54:45] Completed 71%

[23:55:17] Completed 72%

[23:55:51] Completed 73%

[23:56:24] Completed 74%

[23:56:57] Completed 75%

[23:57:30] Completed 76%

[23:58:03] Completed 77%

[23:58:36] Completed 78%

[23:59:10] Completed 79%

[23:59:43] Completed 80%

[00:00:16] Completed 81%

[00:00:49] Completed 82%

[00:01:22] Completed 83%

[00:01:55] Completed 84%

[00:02:28] Completed 85%

[00:03:01] Completed 86%

[00:03:34] Completed 87%

[00:04:08] Completed 88%

[00:04:41] Completed 89%

[00:05:14] Completed 90%

[00:05:47] Completed 91%

[00:06:20] Completed 92%

[00:06:53] Completed 93%

[00:07:26] Completed 94%

[00:07:59] Completed 95%

[00:08:32] Completed 96%

[00:09:06] Completed 97%

[00:09:39] Completed 98%

[00:10:12] Completed 99%

[00:10:45] Completed 100%

[00:10:45] Successful run

[00:10:45] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[00:10:55] Reserved 75884 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[00:10:55] Allocated 75884 bytes for xtc file

[00:10:55] - Reading up to 75884 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 75884

[00:10:55] Read 75884 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354580

[00:10:55] xtc file hash check passed.

[00:10:55] Reserved 15168 15168 786354580 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_07.trr> Cosm status=0

[00:10:55] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[00:10:55] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_07.trr": Read 15168

[00:10:55] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339412

[00:10:55] trr file hash check passed.

[00:10:55] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[00:10:55] Read bedfile

[00:10:55] edr file hash check passed.

[00:10:55] Allocated 33325 bytes for logfile

[00:10:55] Read logfile

[00:10:55] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[00:10:55] GuardedRun: done

[00:10:55] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[00:10:56] - Writing 125449 bytes of core data to disk...

[00:10:56] Done: 124937 -> 99268 (compressed to 79.4 percent)

[00:10:56]   ... Done.

[00:10:56] - Shutting down core 

[00:10:56] 

[00:10:56] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[00:10:59] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[00:10:59] Sending work to server

[00:10:59] Project: 5770 (Run 5, Clone 309, Gen 186)

[00:10:59] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[00:10:59] + Attempting to send results [February 18 00:10:59 UTC]

[00:11:01] + Results successfully sent

[00:11:01] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[00:11:01] + Number of Units Completed: 617



[00:11:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[00:11:05] + Attempting to get work packet

[00:11:05] - Connecting to assignment server

[00:11:06] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[00:11:06] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[00:11:06] Loaded queue successfully.

[00:11:09] + Closed connections

[00:11:09] 

[00:11:09] + Processing work unit

[00:11:09] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[00:11:09] Core found.

[00:11:09] Working on queue slot 08 [February 18 00:11:09 UTC]

[00:11:09] + Working ...

[00:11:09] 

[00:11:09] *------------------------------*

[00:11:09] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[00:11:09] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[00:11:09] 

[00:11:09] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[00:11:09] Build host: amoeba

[00:11:09] Board Type: Nvidia

[00:11:09] Core      : 

[00:11:09] Preparing to commence simulation

[00:11:09] - Looking at optimizations...

[00:11:09] - Created dyn

[00:11:09] - Files status OK

[00:11:09] - Expanded 98739 -> 492276 (decompressed 498.5 percent)

[00:11:09] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98739 data_size=492276, decompressed_data_size=492276 diff=0

[00:11:09] - Digital signature verified

[00:11:09] 

[00:11:09] Project: 5756 (Run 14, Clone 35, Gen 115)

[00:11:09] 

[00:11:09] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[00:11:09] Entering M.D.

[00:11:15] Working on Protein

[00:11:18] Client config found, loading data.

[00:11:18] Starting GUI Server

[00:12:21] Completed 1%

[00:13:23] Completed 2%

[00:14:26] Completed 3%

[00:15:29] Completed 4%

[00:16:31] Completed 5%

[00:17:34] Completed 6%

[00:18:37] Completed 7%

[00:19:39] Completed 8%

[00:20:42] Completed 9%

[00:21:45] Completed 10%

[00:22:47] Completed 11%

[00:23:50] Completed 12%

[00:24:53] Completed 13%

[00:25:55] Completed 14%

[00:26:58] Completed 15%

[00:28:00] Completed 16%

[00:29:03] Completed 17%

[00:30:06] Completed 18%

[00:31:08] Completed 19%

[00:32:11] Completed 20%

[00:33:14] Completed 21%

[00:34:17] Completed 22%

[00:35:19] Completed 23%

[00:36:22] Completed 24%

[00:37:25] Completed 25%

[00:38:27] Completed 26%

[00:39:30] Completed 27%

[00:40:33] Completed 28%

[00:41:35] Completed 29%

[00:42:38] Completed 30%

[00:43:41] Completed 31%

[00:44:43] Completed 32%

[00:45:46] Completed 33%

[00:46:48] Completed 34%

[00:47:51] Completed 35%

[00:48:54] Completed 36%

[00:49:57] Completed 37%

[00:50:59] Completed 38%

[00:52:02] Completed 39%

[00:53:04] Completed 40%

[00:54:07] Completed 41%

[00:55:10] Completed 42%

[00:56:12] Completed 43%

[00:57:15] Completed 44%

[00:58:18] Completed 45%

[00:59:20] Completed 46%

[01:00:23] Completed 47%

[01:01:26] Completed 48%

[01:02:28] Completed 49%

[01:03:31] Completed 50%

[01:04:34] Completed 51%

[01:05:36] Completed 52%

[01:06:39] Completed 53%

[01:07:42] Completed 54%

[01:08:44] Completed 55%

[01:09:47] Completed 56%

[01:10:50] Completed 57%

[01:11:52] Completed 58%

[01:12:55] Completed 59%

[01:13:57] Completed 60%

[01:15:00] Completed 61%

[01:16:03] Completed 62%

[01:17:05] Completed 63%

[01:18:08] Completed 64%

[01:19:11] Completed 65%

[01:20:13] Completed 66%

[01:21:16] Completed 67%

[01:22:19] Completed 68%

[01:23:21] Completed 69%

[01:24:24] Completed 70%

[01:25:27] Completed 71%

[01:26:29] Completed 72%

[01:27:32] Completed 73%

[01:28:35] Completed 74%

[01:29:37] Completed 75%

[01:30:40] Completed 76%

[01:31:42] Completed 77%

[01:32:45] Completed 78%

[01:33:48] Completed 79%

[01:34:50] Completed 80%

[01:35:53] Completed 81%

[01:36:56] Completed 82%

[01:37:58] Completed 83%

[01:39:01] Completed 84%

[01:40:04] Completed 85%

[01:41:06] Completed 86%

[01:42:09] Completed 87%

[01:43:12] Completed 88%

[01:44:14] Completed 89%

[01:45:17] Completed 90%

[01:46:19] Completed 91%

[01:47:22] Completed 92%

[01:48:25] Completed 93%

[01:49:27] Completed 94%

[01:50:30] Completed 95%

[01:51:33] Completed 96%

[01:52:35] Completed 97%

[01:53:38] Completed 98%

[01:54:41] Completed 99%

[01:55:43] Completed 100%

[01:55:44] Successful run

[01:55:44] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[01:55:54] Reserved 112196 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[01:55:54] Allocated 112196 bytes for xtc file

[01:55:54] - Reading up to 112196 from "work/wudata_08.xtc": Read 112196

[01:55:54] Read 112196 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786318268

[01:55:54] xtc file hash check passed.

[01:55:54] Reserved 33528 33528 786318268 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_08.trr> Cosm status=0

[01:55:54] Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file

[01:55:54] - Reading up to 33528 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 33528

[01:55:54] Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786284740

[01:55:54] trr file hash check passed.

[01:55:54] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[01:55:54] Read bedfile

[01:55:54] edr file hash check passed.

[01:55:54] Allocated 31003 bytes for logfile

[01:55:54] Read logfile

[01:55:54] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[01:55:54] GuardedRun: done

[01:55:54] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[01:55:54] - Writing 177799 bytes of core data to disk...

[01:55:54] Done: 177287 -> 154820 (compressed to 87.3 percent)

[01:55:54]   ... Done.

[01:55:54] - Shutting down core 

[01:55:54] 

[01:55:54] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[01:55:57] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[01:55:57] Sending work to server

[01:55:57] Project: 5756 (Run 14, Clone 35, Gen 115)

[01:55:57] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[01:55:57] + Attempting to send results [February 18 01:55:57 UTC]

[01:56:01] + Results successfully sent

[01:56:01] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[01:56:01] + Number of Units Completed: 618



[01:56:05] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[01:56:05] + Attempting to get work packet

[01:56:05] - Connecting to assignment server

[01:56:07] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[01:56:07] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[01:56:07] Loaded queue successfully.

[01:56:09] + Closed connections

[01:56:09] 

[01:56:09] + Processing work unit

[01:56:09] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[01:56:09] Core found.

[01:56:09] Working on queue slot 09 [February 18 01:56:09 UTC]

[01:56:09] + Working ...

[01:56:09] 

[01:56:09] *------------------------------*

[01:56:09] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[01:56:09] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[01:56:09] 

[01:56:09] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[01:56:09] Build host: amoeba

[01:56:09] Board Type: Nvidia

[01:56:09] Core      : 

[01:56:09] Preparing to commence simulation

[01:56:09] - Looking at optimizations...

[01:56:09] - Created dyn

[01:56:09] - Files status OK

[01:56:09] - Expanded 45407 -> 251112 (decompressed 553.0 percent)

[01:56:09] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45407 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0

[01:56:09] - Digital signature verified

[01:56:09] 

[01:56:09] Project: 5771 (Run 12, Clone 53, Gen 204)

[01:56:09] 

[01:56:09] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[01:56:09] Entering M.D.

[01:56:15] Working on Protein

[01:56:16] Client config found, loading data.

[01:56:16] Starting GUI Server

[01:56:49] Completed 1%

[01:57:22] Completed 2%

[01:57:55] Completed 3%

[01:58:28] Completed 4%

[01:59:01] Completed 5%

[01:59:34] Completed 6%

[02:00:07] Completed 7%

[02:00:40] Completed 8%

[02:01:13] Completed 9%

[02:01:47] Completed 10%

[02:02:20] Completed 11%

[02:02:53] Completed 12%

[02:03:26] Completed 13%

[02:03:59] Completed 14%

[02:04:32] Completed 15%

[02:05:05] Completed 16%

[02:05:38] Completed 17%

[02:06:12] Completed 18%

[02:06:45] Completed 19%

[02:07:18] Completed 20%

[02:07:51] Completed 21%

[02:08:24] Completed 22%

[02:08:58] Completed 23%

[02:09:31] Completed 24%

[02:10:04] Completed 25%

[02:10:37] Completed 26%

[02:11:10] Completed 27%

[02:11:43] Completed 28%

[02:12:17] Completed 29%

[02:12:50] Completed 30%

[02:13:23] Completed 31%

[02:13:56] Completed 32%

[02:14:29] Completed 33%

[02:15:02] Completed 34%

[02:15:35] Completed 35%

[02:16:08] Completed 36%

[02:16:41] Completed 37%

[02:17:15] Completed 38%

[02:17:48] Completed 39%

[02:18:21] Completed 40%

[02:18:54] Completed 41%

[02:19:27] Completed 42%

[02:20:00] Completed 43%

[02:20:33] Completed 44%

[02:21:07] Completed 45%

[02:21:40] Completed 46%

[02:22:13] Completed 47%

[02:22:46] Completed 48%

[02:23:19] Completed 49%

[02:23:52] Completed 50%

[02:24:25] Completed 51%

[02:24:58] Completed 52%

[02:25:32] Completed 53%

[02:26:05] Completed 54%

[02:26:38] Completed 55%

[02:27:11] Completed 56%

[02:27:44] Completed 57%

[02:28:17] Completed 58%

[02:28:50] Completed 59%

[02:29:24] Completed 60%

[02:29:57] Completed 61%

[02:30:30] Completed 62%

[02:31:03] Completed 63%

[02:31:36] Completed 64%

[02:32:09] Completed 65%

[02:32:42] Completed 66%

[02:33:16] Completed 67%

[02:33:49] Completed 68%

[02:34:22] Completed 69%

[02:34:55] Completed 70%

[02:35:28] Completed 71%

[02:36:01] Completed 72%

[02:36:34] Completed 73%

[02:37:07] Completed 74%

[02:37:41] Completed 75%

[02:38:14] Completed 76%

[02:38:47] Completed 77%

[02:39:20] Completed 78%

[02:39:53] Completed 79%

[02:40:26] Completed 80%

[02:40:59] Completed 81%

[02:41:33] Completed 82%

[02:42:06] Completed 83%

[02:42:39] Completed 84%

[02:43:12] Completed 85%

[02:43:45] Completed 86%

[02:44:18] Completed 87%

[02:44:51] Completed 88%

[02:45:24] Completed 89%

[02:45:57] Completed 90%

[02:46:30] Completed 91%

[02:47:04] Completed 92%

[02:47:37] Completed 93%

[02:48:10] Completed 94%

[02:48:43] Completed 95%

[02:49:16] Completed 96%

[02:49:49] Completed 97%

[02:50:23] Completed 98%

[02:50:56] Completed 99%

[02:51:29] Completed 100%

[02:51:29] Successful run

[02:51:29] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[02:51:39] Reserved 75908 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[02:51:39] Allocated 75908 bytes for xtc file

[02:51:39] - Reading up to 75908 from "work/wudata_09.xtc": Read 75908

[02:51:39] Read 75908 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354556

[02:51:39] xtc file hash check passed.

[02:51:39] Reserved 15168 15168 786354556 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_09.trr> Cosm status=0

[02:51:39] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[02:51:39] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_09.trr": Read 15168

[02:51:39] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339388

[02:51:39] trr file hash check passed.

[02:51:39] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[02:51:39] Read bedfile

[02:51:39] edr file hash check passed.

[02:51:39] Allocated 33253 bytes for logfile

[02:51:39] Read logfile

[02:51:39] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[02:51:39] GuardedRun: done

[02:51:39] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[02:51:39] - Writing 125401 bytes of core data to disk...

[02:51:39] Done: 124889 -> 99325 (compressed to 79.5 percent)

[02:51:39]   ... Done.

[02:51:39] - Shutting down core 

[02:51:39] 

[02:51:39] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[02:51:43] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[02:51:43] Sending work to server

[02:51:43] Project: 5771 (Run 12, Clone 53, Gen 204)

[02:51:43] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[02:51:43] + Attempting to send results [February 18 02:51:43 UTC]

[02:51:46] + Results successfully sent

[02:51:46] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[02:51:46] + Number of Units Completed: 619



[02:51:50] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[02:51:50] + Attempting to get work packet

[02:51:50] - Connecting to assignment server

[02:51:51] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[02:51:51] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[02:51:51] Loaded queue successfully.

[02:51:53] + Closed connections

[02:51:53] 

[02:51:53] + Processing work unit

[02:51:53] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[02:51:53] Core found.

[02:51:53] Working on queue slot 00 [February 18 02:51:53 UTC]

[02:51:53] + Working ...

[02:51:53] 

[02:51:53] *------------------------------*

[02:51:53] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[02:51:53] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[02:51:53] 

[02:51:53] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[02:51:53] Build host: amoeba

[02:51:53] Board Type: Nvidia

[02:51:53] Core      : 

[02:51:53] Preparing to commence simulation

[02:51:53] - Looking at optimizations...

[02:51:53] - Created dyn

[02:51:53] - Files status OK

[02:51:53] - Expanded 98796 -> 492276 (decompressed 498.2 percent)

[02:51:53] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98796 data_size=492276, decompressed_data_size=492276 diff=0

[02:51:53] - Digital signature verified

[02:51:53] 

[02:51:53] Project: 5751 (Run 4, Clone 4, Gen 111)

[02:51:53] 

[02:51:53] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[02:51:53] Entering M.D.

[02:52:00] Working on Protein

[02:52:02] Client config found, loading data.

[02:52:02] Starting GUI Server

[02:53:05] Completed 1%

[02:54:08] Completed 2%

[02:55:10] Completed 3%

[02:56:13] Completed 4%

[02:57:16] Completed 5%

[02:58:18] Completed 6%

[02:59:21] Completed 7%

[03:00:24] Completed 8%

[03:01:26] Completed 9%

[03:02:29] Completed 10%

[03:03:32] Completed 11%

[03:04:34] Completed 12%

[03:05:37] Completed 13%

[03:06:40] Completed 14%

[03:07:42] Completed 15%

[03:08:45] Completed 16%

[03:09:48] Completed 17%

[03:10:50] Completed 18%

[03:11:53] Completed 19%

[03:12:56] Completed 20%

[03:13:58] Completed 21%

[03:15:01] Completed 22%

[03:16:04] Completed 23%

[03:17:06] Completed 24%

[03:18:09] Completed 25%

[03:19:12] Completed 26%

[03:20:14] Completed 27%

[03:21:17] Completed 28%

[03:22:20] Completed 29%

[03:23:22] Completed 30%

[03:24:25] Completed 31%

[03:25:28] Completed 32%

[03:26:30] Completed 33%

[03:27:33] Completed 34%

[03:28:36] Completed 35%

[03:29:38] Completed 36%

[03:30:01] + Working...

[03:30:41] Completed 37%

[03:31:44] Completed 38%

[03:32:46] Completed 39%

[03:33:49] Completed 40%

[03:34:52] Completed 41%

[03:35:54] Completed 42%

[03:36:57] Completed 43%

[03:38:00] Completed 44%

[03:39:03] Completed 45%

[03:40:05] Completed 46%

[03:41:08] Completed 47%

[03:42:11] Completed 48%

[03:43:13] Completed 49%

[03:44:16] Completed 50%

[03:45:19] Completed 51%

[03:46:21] Completed 52%

[03:47:24] Completed 53%

[03:48:26] Completed 54%

[03:49:29] Completed 55%

[03:50:32] Completed 56%

[03:51:34] Completed 57%

[03:52:37] Completed 58%

[03:53:40] Completed 59%

[03:54:42] Completed 60%

[03:55:45] Completed 61%

[03:56:48] Completed 62%

[03:57:50] Completed 63%

[03:58:53] Completed 64%

[03:59:56] Completed 65%

[04:00:58] Completed 66%

[04:02:01] Completed 67%

[04:03:04] Completed 68%

[04:04:06] Completed 69%

[04:05:09] Completed 70%

[04:06:12] Completed 71%

[04:07:14] Completed 72%

[04:08:17] Completed 73%

[04:09:20] Completed 74%

[04:10:22] Completed 75%

[04:11:25] Completed 76%

[04:12:28] Completed 77%

[04:13:30] Completed 78%

[04:14:33] Completed 79%

[04:15:35] Completed 80%

[04:16:38] Completed 81%

[04:17:41] Completed 82%

[04:18:43] Completed 83%

[04:19:47] Completed 84%

[04:20:49] Completed 85%

[04:21:52] Completed 86%

[04:22:54] Completed 87%

[04:23:57] Completed 88%

[04:25:00] Completed 89%

[04:26:02] Completed 90%

[04:27:05] Completed 91%

[04:28:08] Completed 92%

[04:29:10] Completed 93%

[04:30:13] Completed 94%

[04:31:16] Completed 95%

[04:32:18] Completed 96%

[04:33:21] Completed 97%

[04:34:24] Completed 98%

[04:35:26] Completed 99%

[04:36:29] Completed 100%

[04:36:29] Successful run

[04:36:29] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[04:36:39] Reserved 113236 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[04:36:39] Allocated 113236 bytes for xtc file

[04:36:39] - Reading up to 113236 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 113236

[04:36:39] Read 113236 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786317228

[04:36:39] xtc file hash check passed.

[04:36:39] Reserved 33528 33528 786317228 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_00.trr> Cosm status=0

[04:36:39] Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file

[04:36:39] - Reading up to 33528 from "work/wudata_00.trr": Read 33528

[04:36:39] Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786283700

[04:36:39] trr file hash check passed.

[04:36:39] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[04:36:39] Read bedfile

[04:36:39] edr file hash check passed.

[04:36:39] Allocated 31130 bytes for logfile

[04:36:39] Read logfile

[04:36:39] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[04:36:39] GuardedRun: done

[04:36:39] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[04:36:44] - Writing 178966 bytes of core data to disk...

[04:36:44] Done: 178454 -> 156105 (compressed to 87.4 percent)

[04:36:44]   ... Done.

[04:36:44] - Shutting down core 

[04:36:44] 

[04:36:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[04:36:48] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[04:36:48] Sending work to server

[04:36:48] Project: 5751 (Run 4, Clone 4, Gen 111)

[04:36:48] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[04:36:48] + Attempting to send results [February 18 04:36:48 UTC]

[04:36:51] + Results successfully sent

[04:36:51] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[04:36:51] + Number of Units Completed: 620



[04:36:55] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[04:36:55] + Attempting to get work packet

[04:36:55] - Connecting to assignment server

[04:36:56] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[04:36:56] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[04:36:56] Loaded queue successfully.

[04:36:58] + Closed connections

[04:36:58] 

[04:36:58] + Processing work unit

[04:36:58] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[04:36:58] Core found.

[04:36:58] Working on queue slot 01 [February 18 04:36:58 UTC]

[04:36:58] + Working ...

[04:36:58] 

[04:36:58] *------------------------------*

[04:36:58] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[04:36:58] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[04:36:58] 

[04:36:58] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[04:36:58] Build host: amoeba

[04:36:58] Board Type: Nvidia

[04:36:58] Core      : 

[04:36:58] Preparing to commence simulation

[04:36:58] - Looking at optimizations...

[04:36:59] - Created dyn

[04:36:59] - Files status OK

[04:36:59] - Expanded 46733 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.1 percent)

[04:36:59] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46733 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0

[04:36:59] - Digital signature verified

[04:36:59] 

[04:36:59] Project: 5767 (Run 2, Clone 76, Gen 138)

[04:36:59] 

[04:36:59] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[04:36:59] Entering M.D.

[04:37:05] Working on Protein

[04:37:05] Client config found, loading data.

[04:37:05] Starting GUI Server

[04:37:39] Completed 1%

[04:38:12] Completed 2%

[04:38:45] Completed 3%

[04:39:18] Completed 4%

[04:39:51] Completed 5%

[04:40:24] Completed 6%

[04:40:58] Completed 7%

[04:41:31] Completed 8%

[04:42:04] Completed 9%

[04:42:37] Completed 10%

[04:43:10] Completed 11%

[04:43:43] Completed 12%

[04:44:16] Completed 13%

[04:44:50] Completed 14%

[04:45:23] Completed 15%

[04:45:56] Completed 16%

[04:46:29] Completed 17%

[04:47:02] Completed 18%

[04:47:36] Completed 19%

[04:48:09] Completed 20%

[04:48:42] Completed 21%

[04:49:15] Completed 22%

[04:49:48] Completed 23%

[04:50:21] Completed 24%

[04:50:54] Completed 25%

[04:51:28] Completed 26%

[04:52:01] Completed 27%

[04:52:34] Completed 28%

[04:53:08] Completed 29%

[04:53:41] Completed 30%

[04:54:14] Completed 31%

[04:54:47] Completed 32%

[04:55:20] Completed 33%

[04:55:53] Completed 34%

[04:56:27] Completed 35%

[04:57:00] Completed 36%

[04:57:33] Completed 37%

[04:58:06] Completed 38%

[04:58:39] Completed 39%

[04:59:12] Completed 40%

[04:59:45] Completed 41%

[05:00:19] Completed 42%

[05:00:52] Completed 43%

[05:01:25] Completed 44%

[05:01:58] Completed 45%

[05:02:31] Completed 46%

[05:03:05] Completed 47%

[05:03:38] Completed 48%

[05:04:11] Completed 49%

[05:04:44] Completed 50%

[05:05:17] Completed 51%

[05:05:50] Completed 52%

[05:06:24] Completed 53%

[05:06:57] Completed 54%

[05:07:30] Completed 55%

[05:08:03] Completed 56%

[05:08:36] Completed 57%

[05:09:10] Completed 58%

[05:09:43] Completed 59%

[05:10:16] Completed 60%

[05:10:49] Completed 61%

[05:11:23] Completed 62%

[05:11:56] Completed 63%

[05:12:29] Completed 64%

[05:13:02] Completed 65%

[05:13:36] Completed 66%

[05:14:09] Completed 67%

[05:14:42] Completed 68%

[05:15:15] Completed 69%

[05:15:49] Completed 70%

[05:16:22] Completed 71%

[05:16:55] Completed 72%

[05:17:28] Completed 73%

[05:18:01] Completed 74%

[05:18:34] Completed 75%

[05:19:07] Completed 76%

[05:19:41] Completed 77%

[05:20:14] Completed 78%

[05:20:47] Completed 79%

[05:21:20] Completed 80%

[05:21:54] Completed 81%

[05:22:27] Completed 82%

[05:23:00] Completed 83%

[05:23:33] Completed 84%

[05:24:06] Completed 85%

[05:24:40] Completed 86%

[05:25:13] Completed 87%

[05:25:46] Completed 88%

[05:26:19] Completed 89%

[05:26:52] Completed 90%

[05:27:25] Completed 91%

[05:27:59] Completed 92%

[05:28:32] Completed 93%

[05:29:05] Completed 94%

[05:29:38] Completed 95%

[05:30:11] Completed 96%

[05:30:44] Completed 97%

[05:31:17] Completed 98%

[05:31:51] Completed 99%

[05:32:24] Completed 100%

[05:32:24] Successful run

[05:32:24] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[05:32:34] Reserved 75760 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[05:32:34] Allocated 75760 bytes for xtc file

[05:32:34] - Reading up to 75760 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 75760

[05:32:34] Read 75760 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354704

[05:32:34] xtc file hash check passed.

[05:32:34] Reserved 15168 15168 786354704 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0

[05:32:34] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[05:32:34] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 15168

[05:32:34] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339536

[05:32:34] trr file hash check passed.

[05:32:34] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[05:32:34] Read bedfile

[05:32:34] edr file hash check passed.

[05:32:34] Allocated 33251 bytes for logfile

[05:32:34] Read logfile

[05:32:34] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[05:32:34] GuardedRun: done

[05:32:34] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[05:32:39] - Writing 125251 bytes of core data to disk...

[05:32:39] Done: 124739 -> 99230 (compressed to 79.5 percent)

[05:32:39]   ... Done.

[05:32:39] - Shutting down core 

[05:32:39] 

[05:32:39] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[05:32:43] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[05:32:43] Sending work to server

[05:32:43] Project: 5767 (Run 2, Clone 76, Gen 138)

[05:32:43] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[05:32:43] + Attempting to send results [February 18 05:32:43 UTC]

[05:32:45] + Results successfully sent

[05:32:45] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[05:32:45] + Number of Units Completed: 621



[05:32:49] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[05:32:49] + Attempting to get work packet

[05:32:49] - Connecting to assignment server

[05:32:51] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[05:32:51] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[05:32:51] Loaded queue successfully.

[05:32:53] + Closed connections

[05:32:53] 

[05:32:53] + Processing work unit

[05:32:53] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[05:32:53] Core found.

[05:32:53] Working on queue slot 02 [February 18 05:32:53 UTC]

[05:32:53] + Working ...

[05:32:53] 

[05:32:53] *------------------------------*

[05:32:53] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[05:32:53] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[05:32:53] 

[05:32:53] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[05:32:53] Build host: amoeba

[05:32:53] Board Type: Nvidia

[05:32:53] Core      : 

[05:32:53] Preparing to commence simulation

[05:32:53] - Looking at optimizations...

[05:32:54] - Created dyn

[05:32:54] - Files status OK

[05:32:54] - Expanded 46703 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.5 percent)

[05:32:54] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46703 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0

[05:32:54] - Digital signature verified

[05:32:54] 

[05:32:54] Project: 5766 (Run 11, Clone 98, Gen 179)

[05:32:54] 

[05:32:54] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[05:32:54] Entering M.D.

[05:33:00] Working on Protein

[05:33:00] Client config found, loading data.

[05:33:00] Starting GUI Server

[05:33:33] Completed 1%

[05:34:07] Completed 2%

[05:34:40] Completed 3%

[05:35:13] Completed 4%

[05:35:46] Completed 5%

[05:36:19] Completed 6%

[05:36:52] Completed 7%

[05:37:25] Completed 8%

[05:37:58] Completed 9%

[05:38:32] Completed 10%

[05:39:05] Completed 11%

[05:39:38] Completed 12%

[05:40:11] Completed 13%

[05:40:45] Completed 14%

[05:41:18] Completed 15%

[05:41:51] Completed 16%

[05:42:24] Completed 17%

[05:42:57] Completed 18%

[05:43:30] Completed 19%

[05:44:04] Completed 20%

[05:44:37] Completed 21%

[05:45:10] Completed 22%

[05:45:43] Completed 23%

[05:46:16] Completed 24%

[05:46:50] Completed 25%

[05:47:23] Completed 26%

[05:47:56] Completed 27%

[05:48:29] Completed 28%

[05:49:02] Completed 29%

[05:49:35] Completed 30%

[05:50:08] Completed 31%

[05:50:42] Completed 32%

[05:51:15] Completed 33%

[05:51:48] Completed 34%

[05:52:21] Completed 35%

[05:52:54] Completed 36%

[05:53:28] Completed 37%

[05:54:01] Completed 38%

[05:54:34] Completed 39%

[05:55:08] Completed 40%

[05:55:41] Completed 41%

[05:56:14] Completed 42%

[05:56:47] Completed 43%

[05:57:21] Completed 44%

[05:57:54] Completed 45%

[05:58:27] Completed 46%

[05:59:00] Completed 47%

[05:59:34] Completed 48%

[06:00:07] Completed 49%

[06:00:40] Completed 50%

[06:01:13] Completed 51%

[06:01:46] Completed 52%

[06:02:20] Completed 53%

[06:02:53] Completed 54%

[06:03:26] Completed 55%

[06:03:59] Completed 56%

[06:04:32] Completed 57%

[06:05:05] Completed 58%

[06:05:38] Completed 59%

[06:06:12] Completed 60%

[06:06:45] Completed 61%

[06:07:18] Completed 62%

[06:07:51] Completed 63%

[06:08:24] Completed 64%

[06:08:57] Completed 65%

[06:09:30] Completed 66%

[06:10:04] Completed 67%

[06:10:37] Completed 68%

[06:11:10] Completed 69%

[06:11:43] Completed 70%

[06:12:17] Completed 71%

[06:12:50] Completed 72%

[06:13:23] Completed 73%

[06:13:56] Completed 74%

[06:14:29] Completed 75%

[06:15:03] Completed 76%

[06:15:36] Completed 77%

[06:16:09] Completed 78%

[06:16:42] Completed 79%

[06:17:15] Completed 80%

[06:17:48] Completed 81%

[06:18:21] Completed 82%

[06:18:54] Completed 83%

[06:19:28] Completed 84%

[06:20:01] Completed 85%

[06:20:34] Completed 86%

[06:21:07] Completed 87%

[06:21:41] Completed 88%

[06:22:14] Completed 89%

[06:22:47] Completed 90%

[06:23:20] Completed 91%

[06:23:53] Completed 92%

[06:24:26] Completed 93%

[06:25:00] Completed 94%

[06:25:33] Completed 95%

[06:26:06] Completed 96%

[06:26:40] Completed 97%

[06:27:13] Completed 98%

[06:27:46] Completed 99%

[06:28:19] Completed 100%

[06:28:19] Successful run

[06:28:19] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[06:28:29] Reserved 75940 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[06:28:29] Allocated 75940 bytes for xtc file

[06:28:29] - Reading up to 75940 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 75940

[06:28:29] Read 75940 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354524

[06:28:29] xtc file hash check passed.

[06:28:29] Reserved 15168 15168 786354524 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_02.trr> Cosm status=0

[06:28:29] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[06:28:29] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 15168

[06:28:29] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339356

[06:28:29] trr file hash check passed.

[06:28:29] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[06:28:29] Read bedfile

[06:28:29] edr file hash check passed.

[06:28:29] Allocated 33241 bytes for logfile

[06:28:29] Read logfile

[06:28:29] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[06:28:29] GuardedRun: done

[06:28:29] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[06:28:33] - Writing 125421 bytes of core data to disk...

[06:28:33] Done: 124909 -> 99366 (compressed to 79.5 percent)

[06:28:33]   ... Done.

[06:28:33] - Shutting down core 

[06:28:33] 

[06:28:33] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[06:28:37] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[06:28:37] Sending work to server

[06:28:37] Project: 5766 (Run 11, Clone 98, Gen 179)

[06:28:37] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[06:28:37] + Attempting to send results [February 18 06:28:37 UTC]

[06:28:40] + Results successfully sent

[06:28:40] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[06:28:40] + Number of Units Completed: 622



[06:28:44] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[06:28:44] + Attempting to get work packet

[06:28:44] - Connecting to assignment server

[06:28:45] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[06:28:45] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[06:28:45] Loaded queue successfully.

[06:28:47] + Closed connections

[06:28:47] 

[06:28:47] + Processing work unit

[06:28:47] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[06:28:47] Core found.

[06:28:47] Working on queue slot 03 [February 18 06:28:47 UTC]

[06:28:47] + Working ...

[06:28:47] 

[06:28:47] *------------------------------*

[06:28:47] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[06:28:47] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[06:28:47] 

[06:28:47] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[06:28:47] Build host: amoeba

[06:28:47] Board Type: Nvidia

[06:28:47] Core      : 

[06:28:47] Preparing to commence simulation

[06:28:47] - Looking at optimizations...

[06:28:47] - Created dyn

[06:28:47] - Files status OK

[06:28:47] - Expanded 45323 -> 251112 (decompressed 554.0 percent)

[06:28:47] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45323 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0

[06:28:47] - Digital signature verified

[06:28:47] 

[06:28:47] Project: 5770 (Run 10, Clone 104, Gen 163)

[06:28:47] 

[06:28:47] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[06:28:47] Entering M.D.

[06:28:53] Working on Protein

[06:28:54] Client config found, loading data.

[06:28:54] Starting GUI Server

[06:29:27] Completed 1%

[06:30:00] Completed 2%

[06:30:33] Completed 3%

[06:31:06] Completed 4%

[06:31:40] Completed 5%

[06:32:13] Completed 6%

[06:32:46] Completed 7%

[06:33:19] Completed 8%

[06:33:52] Completed 9%

[06:34:25] Completed 10%

[06:34:59] Completed 11%

[06:35:32] Completed 12%

[06:36:05] Completed 13%

[06:36:38] Completed 14%

[06:37:11] Completed 15%

[06:37:45] Completed 16%

[06:38:18] Completed 17%

[06:38:51] Completed 18%

[06:39:24] Completed 19%

[06:39:57] Completed 20%

[06:40:30] Completed 21%

[06:41:04] Completed 22%

[06:41:37] Completed 23%

[06:42:10] Completed 24%

[06:42:43] Completed 25%

[06:43:16] Completed 26%

[06:43:50] Completed 27%

[06:44:23] Completed 28%

[06:44:56] Completed 29%

[06:45:29] Completed 30%

[06:46:02] Completed 31%

[06:46:36] Completed 32%

[06:47:09] Completed 33%

[06:47:42] Completed 34%

[06:48:15] Completed 35%

[06:48:48] Completed 36%

[06:49:22] Completed 37%

[06:49:55] Completed 38%

[06:50:28] Completed 39%

[06:51:01] Completed 40%

[06:51:34] Completed 41%

[06:52:07] Completed 42%

[06:52:41] Completed 43%

[06:53:14] Completed 44%

[06:53:47] Completed 45%

[06:54:20] Completed 46%

[06:54:53] Completed 47%

[06:55:26] Completed 48%

[06:55:59] Completed 49%

[06:56:32] Completed 50%

[06:57:06] Completed 51%

[06:57:39] Completed 52%

[06:58:12] Completed 53%

[06:58:45] Completed 54%

[06:59:18] Completed 55%

[06:59:51] Completed 56%

[07:00:25] Completed 57%

[07:00:58] Completed 58%

[07:01:31] Completed 59%

[07:02:04] Completed 60%

[07:02:37] Completed 61%

[07:03:10] Completed 62%

[07:03:43] Completed 63%

[07:04:16] Completed 64%

[07:04:49] Completed 65%

[07:05:23] Completed 66%

[07:05:56] Completed 67%

[07:06:29] Completed 68%

[07:07:02] Completed 69%

[07:07:35] Completed 70%

[07:08:09] Completed 71%

[07:08:42] Completed 72%

[07:09:15] Completed 73%

[07:09:48] Completed 74%

[07:10:21] Completed 75%

[07:10:55] Completed 76%

[07:11:28] Completed 77%

[07:12:01] Completed 78%

[07:12:34] Completed 79%

[07:13:07] Completed 80%

[07:13:40] Completed 81%

[07:14:13] Completed 82%

[07:14:47] Completed 83%

[07:15:20] Completed 84%

[07:15:53] Completed 85%

[07:16:26] Completed 86%

[07:16:59] Completed 87%

[07:17:32] Completed 88%

[07:18:06] Completed 89%

[07:18:39] Completed 90%

[07:19:12] Completed 91%

[07:19:45] Completed 92%

[07:20:18] Completed 93%

[07:20:52] Completed 94%

[07:21:25] Completed 95%

[07:21:58] Completed 96%

[07:22:31] Completed 97%

[07:23:05] Completed 98%

[07:23:38] Completed 99%

[07:24:11] Completed 100%

[07:24:11] Successful run

[07:24:11] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[07:24:21] Reserved 75884 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[07:24:21] Allocated 75884 bytes for xtc file

[07:24:21] - Reading up to 75884 from "work/wudata_03.xtc": Read 75884

[07:24:21] Read 75884 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354580

[07:24:21] xtc file hash check passed.

[07:24:21] Reserved 15168 15168 786354580 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_03.trr> Cosm status=0

[07:24:21] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[07:24:21] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_03.trr": Read 15168

[07:24:21] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339412

[07:24:21] trr file hash check passed.

[07:24:21] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[07:24:21] Read bedfile

[07:24:21] edr file hash check passed.

[07:24:21] Allocated 33253 bytes for logfile

[07:24:21] Read logfile

[07:24:21] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[07:24:21] GuardedRun: done

[07:24:21] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[07:24:22] - Writing 125377 bytes of core data to disk...

[07:24:22] Done: 124865 -> 99223 (compressed to 79.4 percent)

[07:24:22]   ... Done.

[07:24:22] - Shutting down core 

[07:24:22] 

[07:24:22] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[07:24:25] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[07:24:25] Sending work to server

[07:24:25] Project: 5770 (Run 10, Clone 104, Gen 163)

[07:24:25] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[07:24:25] + Attempting to send results [February 18 07:24:25 UTC]

[07:24:28] + Results successfully sent

[07:24:28] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[07:24:28] + Number of Units Completed: 623



[07:24:32] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[07:24:32] + Attempting to get work packet

[07:24:32] - Connecting to assignment server

[07:24:34] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.106).

[07:24:34] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[07:24:35] Loaded queue successfully.

[07:24:38] + Closed connections

[07:24:38] 

[07:24:38] + Processing work unit

[07:24:38] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[07:24:38] Core found.

[07:24:38] Working on queue slot 04 [February 18 07:24:38 UTC]

[07:24:38] + Working ...

[07:24:38] 

[07:24:38] *------------------------------*

[07:24:38] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[07:24:38] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[07:24:38] 

[07:24:38] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[07:24:38] Build host: amoeba

[07:24:38] Board Type: Nvidia

[07:24:38] Core      : 

[07:24:38] Preparing to commence simulation

[07:24:38] - Looking at optimizations...

[07:24:38] - Created dyn

[07:24:38] - Files status OK

[07:24:38] - Expanded 70284 -> 360060 (decompressed 512.2 percent)

[07:24:38] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70284 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0

[07:24:38] - Digital signature verified

[07:24:38] 

[07:24:38] Project: 5759 (Run 7, Clone 114, Gen 253)

[07:24:38] 

[07:24:38] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[07:24:38] Entering M.D.

[07:24:44] Working on Protein

[07:24:45] Client config found, loading data.

[07:24:45] Starting GUI Server

[07:25:22] Completed 1%

[07:25:59] Completed 2%

[07:26:36] Completed 3%

[07:27:13] Completed 4%

[07:27:49] Completed 5%

[07:28:26] Completed 6%

[07:29:03] Completed 7%

[07:29:40] Completed 8%

[07:30:17] Completed 9%

[07:30:53] Completed 10%

[07:31:30] Completed 11%

[07:32:07] Completed 12%

[07:32:44] Completed 13%

[07:33:21] Completed 14%

[07:33:57] Completed 15%

[07:34:34] Completed 16%

[07:35:11] Completed 17%

[07:35:48] Completed 18%

[07:36:25] Completed 19%

[07:37:01] Completed 20%

[07:37:38] Completed 21%

[07:38:15] Completed 22%

[07:38:52] Completed 23%

[07:39:28] Completed 24%

[07:40:05] Completed 25%

[07:40:42] Completed 26%

[07:41:19] Completed 27%

[07:41:56] Completed 28%

[07:42:32] Completed 29%

[07:43:09] Completed 30%

[07:43:46] Completed 31%

[07:44:23] Completed 32%

[07:45:00] Completed 33%

[07:45:36] Completed 34%

[07:46:13] Completed 35%

[07:46:50] Completed 36%

[07:47:27] Completed 37%

[07:48:04] Completed 38%

[07:48:40] Completed 39%

[07:49:17] Completed 40%

[07:49:54] Completed 41%

[07:50:31] Completed 42%

[07:51:07] Completed 43%

[07:51:44] Completed 44%

[07:52:21] Completed 45%

[07:52:58] Completed 46%

[07:53:35] Completed 47%

[07:54:11] Completed 48%

[07:54:48] Completed 49%

[07:55:25] Completed 50%

[07:56:02] Completed 51%

[07:56:39] Completed 52%

[07:57:15] Completed 53%

[07:57:52] Completed 54%

[07:58:29] Completed 55%

[07:59:06] Completed 56%

[07:59:42] Completed 57%

[08:00:19] Completed 58%

[08:00:56] Completed 59%

[08:01:33] Completed 60%

[08:02:10] Completed 61%

[08:02:46] Completed 62%

[08:03:23] Completed 63%

[08:04:00] Completed 64%

[08:04:37] Completed 65%

[08:05:14] Completed 66%

[08:05:50] Completed 67%

[08:06:27] Completed 68%

[08:07:04] Completed 69%

[08:07:41] Completed 70%

[08:08:18] Completed 71%

[08:08:54] Completed 72%

[08:09:31] Completed 73%

[08:10:08] Completed 74%

[08:10:45] Completed 75%

[08:11:22] Completed 76%

[08:11:58] Completed 77%

[08:12:35] Completed 78%

[08:13:12] Completed 79%

[08:13:49] Completed 80%

[08:14:26] Completed 81%

[08:15:02] Completed 82%

[08:15:39] Completed 83%

[08:16:16] Completed 84%

[08:16:53] Completed 85%

[08:17:30] Completed 86%

[08:18:06] Completed 87%

[08:18:43] Completed 88%

[08:19:20] Completed 89%

[08:19:57] Completed 90%

[08:20:34] Completed 91%

[08:21:11] Completed 92%

[08:21:47] Completed 93%

[08:22:24] Completed 94%

[08:23:01] Completed 95%

[08:23:38] Completed 96%

[08:24:15] Completed 97%

[08:24:51] Completed 98%

[08:25:28] Completed 99%

[08:26:05] Completed 100%

[08:26:05] Successful run

[08:26:05] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[08:26:15] Reserved 79624 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[08:26:15] Allocated 79624 bytes for xtc file

[08:26:15] - Reading up to 79624 from "work/wudata_04.xtc": Read 79624

[08:26:15] Read 79624 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786350840

[08:26:15] xtc file hash check passed.

[08:26:15] Reserved 23472 23472 786350840 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_04.trr> Cosm status=0

[08:26:15] Allocated 23472 bytes for arc file

[08:26:15] - Reading up to 23472 from "work/wudata_04.trr": Read 23472

[08:26:15] Read 23472 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786327368

[08:26:15] trr file hash check passed.

[08:26:15] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[08:26:15] Read bedfile

[08:26:15] edr file hash check passed.

[08:26:15] Allocated 31206 bytes for logfile

[08:26:15] Read logfile

[08:26:15] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[08:26:15] GuardedRun: done

[08:26:15] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[08:26:18] - Writing 135374 bytes of core data to disk...

[08:26:18] Done: 134862 -> 111913 (compressed to 82.9 percent)

[08:26:18]   ... Done.

[08:26:18] - Shutting down core 

[08:26:18] 

[08:26:18] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[08:26:22] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[08:26:22] Sending work to server

[08:26:22] Project: 5759 (Run 7, Clone 114, Gen 253)

[08:26:22] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[08:26:22] + Attempting to send results [February 18 08:26:22 UTC]

[08:26:25] + Results successfully sent

[08:26:25] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[08:26:26] + Number of Units Completed: 624



[08:26:30] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[08:26:30] + Attempting to get work packet

[08:26:30] - Connecting to assignment server

[08:26:33] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[08:26:33] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[08:26:33] Loaded queue successfully.

[08:26:36] + Closed connections

[08:26:36] 

[08:26:36] + Processing work unit

[08:26:36] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[08:26:36] Core found.

[08:26:36] Working on queue slot 05 [February 18 08:26:36 UTC]

[08:26:36] + Working ...

[08:26:36] 

[08:26:36] *------------------------------*

[08:26:36] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[08:26:36] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[08:26:36] 

[08:26:36] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[08:26:36] Build host: amoeba

[08:26:36] Board Type: Nvidia

[08:26:36] Core      : 

[08:26:36] Preparing to commence simulation

[08:26:36] - Looking at optimizations...

[08:26:36] - Created dyn

[08:26:36] - Files status OK

[08:26:36] - Expanded 96622 -> 489240 (decompressed 506.3 percent)

[08:26:36] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=96622 data_size=489240, decompressed_data_size=489240 diff=0

[08:26:36] - Digital signature verified

[08:26:36] 

[08:26:36] Project: 5755 (Run 14, Clone 115, Gen 108)

[08:26:36] 

[08:26:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[08:26:36] Entering M.D.

[08:26:42] Working on Protein

[08:26:44] Client config found, loading data.

[08:26:45] Starting GUI Server

[08:27:47] Completed 1%

[08:28:50] Completed 2%

[08:29:53] Completed 3%

[08:30:55] Completed 4%

[08:31:58] Completed 5%

[08:33:01] Completed 6%

[08:34:03] Completed 7%

[08:35:06] Completed 8%

[08:36:09] Completed 9%

[08:37:12] Completed 10%

[08:38:14] Completed 11%

[08:39:17] Completed 12%

[08:40:20] Completed 13%

[08:41:22] Completed 14%

[08:42:25] Completed 15%

[08:43:27] Completed 16%

[08:44:30] Completed 17%

[08:45:33] Completed 18%

[08:46:35] Completed 19%

[08:47:38] Completed 20%

[08:48:41] Completed 21%

[08:49:43] Completed 22%

[08:50:46] Completed 23%

[08:51:49] Completed 24%

[08:52:52] Completed 25%

[08:53:54] Completed 26%

[08:54:57] Completed 27%

[08:56:00] Completed 28%

[08:57:02] Completed 29%

[08:58:05] Completed 30%

[08:59:08] Completed 31%

[09:00:10] Completed 32%

[09:01:13] Completed 33%

[09:02:16] Completed 34%

[09:03:18] Completed 35%

[09:04:21] Completed 36%

[09:05:24] Completed 37%

[09:06:26] Completed 38%

[09:07:29] Completed 39%

[09:08:32] Completed 40%

[09:09:34] Completed 41%

[09:10:37] Completed 42%

[09:11:40] Completed 43%

[09:12:43] Completed 44%

[09:13:45] Completed 45%

[09:14:48] Completed 46%

[09:15:51] Completed 47%

[09:16:53] Completed 48%

[09:17:56] Completed 49%

[09:18:59] Completed 50%

[09:20:01] Completed 51%

[09:21:04] Completed 52%

[09:22:07] Completed 53%

[09:23:09] Completed 54%

[09:24:12] Completed 55%

[09:25:15] Completed 56%

[09:26:17] Completed 57%

[09:27:20] Completed 58%

[09:28:23] Completed 59%

[09:29:26] Completed 60%

[09:30:01] + Working...

[09:30:28] Completed 61%

[09:31:31] Completed 62%

[09:32:34] Completed 63%

[09:33:37] Completed 64%

[09:34:39] Completed 65%

[09:35:42] Completed 66%

[09:36:45] Completed 67%

[09:37:47] Completed 68%

[09:38:50] Completed 69%

[09:39:53] Completed 70%

[09:40:55] Completed 71%

[09:41:58] Completed 72%

[09:43:01] Completed 73%

[09:44:03] Completed 74%

[09:45:06] Completed 75%

[09:46:09] Completed 76%

[09:47:11] Completed 77%

[09:48:14] Completed 78%

[09:49:17] Completed 79%

[09:50:19] Completed 80%

[09:51:22] Completed 81%

[09:52:25] Completed 82%

[09:53:27] Completed 83%

[09:54:30] Completed 84%

[09:55:33] Completed 85%

[09:56:36] Completed 86%

[09:57:38] Completed 87%

[09:58:41] Completed 88%

[09:59:44] Completed 89%

[10:00:46] Completed 90%

[10:01:49] Completed 91%

[10:02:52] Completed 92%

[10:03:54] Completed 93%

[10:04:57] Completed 94%

[10:06:00] Completed 95%

[10:07:02] Completed 96%

[10:08:05] Completed 97%

[10:09:08] Completed 98%

[10:10:10] Completed 99%

[10:11:13] Completed 100%

[10:11:13] Successful run

[10:11:13] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[10:11:23] Reserved 113112 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[10:11:23] Allocated 113112 bytes for xtc file

[10:11:23] - Reading up to 113112 from "work/wudata_05.xtc": Read 113112

[10:11:23] Read 113112 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786317352

[10:11:23] xtc file hash check passed.

[10:11:23] Reserved 33528 33528 786317352 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_05.trr> Cosm status=0

[10:11:23] Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file

[10:11:23] - Reading up to 33528 from "work/wudata_05.trr": Read 33528

[10:11:23] Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786283824

[10:11:23] trr file hash check passed.

[10:11:23] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[10:11:23] Read bedfile

[10:11:23] edr file hash check passed.

[10:11:23] Allocated 31177 bytes for logfile

[10:11:23] Read logfile

[10:11:23] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[10:11:23] GuardedRun: done

[10:11:23] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[10:11:26] - Writing 178889 bytes of core data to disk...

[10:11:26] Done: 178377 -> 155917 (compressed to 87.4 percent)

[10:11:26]   ... Done.

[10:11:26] - Shutting down core 

[10:11:26] 

[10:11:26] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[10:11:30] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[10:11:30] Sending work to server

[10:11:30] Project: 5755 (Run 14, Clone 115, Gen 108)

[10:11:30] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[10:11:30] + Attempting to send results [February 18 10:11:30 UTC]

[10:11:33] + Results successfully sent

[10:11:33] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[10:11:33] + Number of Units Completed: 625



[10:11:37] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[10:11:37] + Attempting to get work packet

[10:11:37] - Connecting to assignment server

[10:11:40] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[10:11:40] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[10:11:40] Loaded queue successfully.

[10:11:42] + Closed connections

[10:11:42] 

[10:11:42] + Processing work unit

[10:11:42] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[10:11:42] Core found.

[10:11:42] Working on queue slot 06 [February 18 10:11:42 UTC]

[10:11:42] + Working ...

[10:11:42] 

[10:11:42] *------------------------------*

[10:11:42] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[10:11:42] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[10:11:42] 

[10:11:42] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[10:11:42] Build host: amoeba

[10:11:42] Board Type: Nvidia

[10:11:42] Core      : 

[10:11:42] Preparing to commence simulation

[10:11:42] - Looking at optimizations...

[10:11:42] - Created dyn

[10:11:42] - Files status OK

[10:11:42] - Expanded 46682 -> 252912 (decompressed 541.7 percent)

[10:11:42] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=46682 data_size=252912, decompressed_data_size=252912 diff=0

[10:11:42] - Digital signature verified

[10:11:42] 

[10:11:42] Project: 5768 (Run 9, Clone 16, Gen 164)

[10:11:42] 

[10:11:42] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[10:11:42] Entering M.D.

[10:11:48] Working on Protein

[10:11:49] Client config found, loading data.

[10:11:49] Starting GUI Server

[10:12:22] Completed 1%

[10:12:55] Completed 2%

[10:13:28] Completed 3%

[10:14:02] Completed 4%

[10:14:35] Completed 5%

[10:15:08] Completed 6%

[10:15:41] Completed 7%

[10:16:15] Completed 8%

[10:16:48] Completed 9%

[10:17:21] Completed 10%

[10:17:54] Completed 11%

[10:18:27] Completed 12%

[10:19:01] Completed 13%

[10:19:34] Completed 14%

[10:20:07] Completed 15%

[10:20:41] Completed 16%

[10:21:14] Completed 17%

[10:21:47] Completed 18%

[10:22:20] Completed 19%

[10:22:54] Completed 20%

[10:23:27] Completed 21%

[10:24:00] Completed 22%

[10:24:33] Completed 23%

[10:25:07] Completed 24%

[10:25:40] Completed 25%

[10:26:13] Completed 26%

[10:26:47] Completed 27%

[10:27:20] Completed 28%

[10:27:53] Completed 29%

[10:28:26] Completed 30%

[10:28:59] Completed 31%

[10:29:32] Completed 32%

[10:30:06] Completed 33%

[10:30:39] Completed 34%

[10:31:12] Completed 35%

[10:31:46] Completed 36%

[10:32:19] Completed 37%

[10:32:52] Completed 38%

[10:33:25] Completed 39%

[10:33:58] Completed 40%

[10:34:32] Completed 41%

[10:35:05] Completed 42%

[10:35:38] Completed 43%

[10:36:11] Completed 44%

[10:36:44] Completed 45%

[10:37:18] Completed 46%

[10:37:51] Completed 47%

[10:38:24] Completed 48%

[10:38:57] Completed 49%

[10:39:30] Completed 50%

[10:40:03] Completed 51%

[10:40:37] Completed 52%

[10:41:10] Completed 53%

[10:41:43] Completed 54%

[10:42:16] Completed 55%

[10:42:49] Completed 56%

[10:43:23] Completed 57%

[10:43:56] Completed 58%

[10:44:29] Completed 59%

[10:45:02] Completed 60%

[10:45:36] Completed 61%

[10:46:09] Completed 62%

[10:46:42] Completed 63%

[10:47:15] Completed 64%

[10:47:48] Completed 65%

[10:48:21] Completed 66%

[10:48:55] Completed 67%

[10:49:28] Completed 68%

[10:50:01] Completed 69%

[10:50:35] Completed 70%

[10:51:08] Completed 71%

[10:51:41] Completed 72%

[10:52:15] Completed 73%

[10:52:48] Completed 74%

[10:53:21] Completed 75%

[10:53:54] Completed 76%

[10:54:27] Completed 77%

[10:55:00] Completed 78%

[10:55:34] Completed 79%

[10:56:07] Completed 80%

[10:56:40] Completed 81%

[10:57:13] Completed 82%

[10:57:46] Completed 83%

[10:58:19] Completed 84%

[10:58:53] Completed 85%

[10:59:26] Completed 86%

[10:59:59] Completed 87%

[11:00:33] Completed 88%

[11:01:06] Completed 89%

[11:01:39] Completed 90%

[11:02:12] Completed 91%

[11:02:46] Completed 92%

[11:03:19] Completed 93%

[11:03:52] Completed 94%

[11:04:25] Completed 95%

[11:04:59] Completed 96%

[11:05:32] Completed 97%

[11:06:05] Completed 98%

[11:06:38] Completed 99%

[11:07:12] Completed 100%

[11:07:12] Successful run

[11:07:12] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[11:07:22] Reserved 75832 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[11:07:22] Allocated 75832 bytes for xtc file

[11:07:22] - Reading up to 75832 from "work/wudata_06.xtc": Read 75832

[11:07:22] Read 75832 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354632

[11:07:22] xtc file hash check passed.

[11:07:22] Reserved 15168 15168 786354632 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_06.trr> Cosm status=0

[11:07:22] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[11:07:22] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_06.trr": Read 15168

[11:07:22] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339464

[11:07:22] trr file hash check passed.

[11:07:22] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[11:07:22] Read bedfile

[11:07:22] edr file hash check passed.

[11:07:22] Allocated 33265 bytes for logfile

[11:07:22] Read logfile

[11:07:22] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[11:07:22] GuardedRun: done

[11:07:22] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[11:07:22] - Writing 125337 bytes of core data to disk...

[11:07:22] Done: 124825 -> 99203 (compressed to 79.4 percent)

[11:07:22]   ... Done.

[11:07:22] - Shutting down core 

[11:07:22] 

[11:07:22] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[11:07:26] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[11:07:26] Sending work to server

[11:07:26] Project: 5768 (Run 9, Clone 16, Gen 164)

[11:07:26] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[11:07:26] + Attempting to send results [February 18 11:07:26 UTC]

[11:07:29] + Results successfully sent

[11:07:29] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[11:07:29] + Number of Units Completed: 626



[11:07:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[11:07:33] + Attempting to get work packet

[11:07:33] - Connecting to assignment server

[11:07:35] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[11:07:35] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[11:07:35] Loaded queue successfully.

[11:07:37] + Closed connections

[11:07:37] 

[11:07:37] + Processing work unit

[11:07:37] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[11:07:37] Core found.

[11:07:37] Working on queue slot 07 [February 18 11:07:37 UTC]

[11:07:37] + Working ...

[11:07:37] 

[11:07:37] *------------------------------*

[11:07:37] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[11:07:37] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[11:07:37] 

[11:07:37] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[11:07:37] Build host: amoeba

[11:07:37] Board Type: Nvidia

[11:07:37] Core      : 

[11:07:37] Preparing to commence simulation

[11:07:37] - Looking at optimizations...

[11:07:37] - Created dyn

[11:07:37] - Files status OK

[11:07:37] - Expanded 45348 -> 251112 (decompressed 553.7 percent)

[11:07:37] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45348 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0

[11:07:37] - Digital signature verified

[11:07:37] 

[11:07:37] Project: 5769 (Run 9, Clone 243, Gen 102)

[11:07:37] 

[11:07:37] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[11:07:37] Entering M.D.

[11:07:44] Working on Protein

[11:07:44] Client config found, loading data.

[11:07:44] Starting GUI Server

[11:08:18] Completed 1%

[11:08:51] Completed 2%

[11:09:24] Completed 3%

[11:09:57] Completed 4%

[11:10:31] Completed 5%

[11:11:04] Completed 6%

[11:11:37] Completed 7%

[11:12:10] Completed 8%

[11:12:44] Completed 9%

[11:13:17] Completed 10%

[11:13:50] Completed 11%

[11:14:23] Completed 12%

[11:14:57] Completed 13%

[11:15:30] Completed 14%

[11:16:03] Completed 15%

[11:16:36] Completed 16%

[11:17:10] Completed 17%

[11:17:43] Completed 18%

[11:18:16] Completed 19%

[11:18:49] Completed 20%

[11:19:23] Completed 21%

[11:19:56] Completed 22%

[11:20:29] Completed 23%

[11:21:02] Completed 24%

[11:21:36] Completed 25%

[11:22:09] Completed 26%

[11:22:42] Completed 27%

[11:23:16] Completed 28%

[11:23:49] Completed 29%

[11:24:22] Completed 30%

[11:24:55] Completed 31%

[11:25:29] Completed 32%

[11:26:02] Completed 33%

[11:26:35] Completed 34%

[11:27:08] Completed 35%

[11:27:41] Completed 36%

[11:28:15] Completed 37%

[11:28:48] Completed 38%

[11:29:21] Completed 39%

[11:29:54] Completed 40%

[11:30:27] Completed 41%

[11:31:00] Completed 42%

[11:31:34] Completed 43%

[11:32:07] Completed 44%

[11:32:40] Completed 45%

[11:33:13] Completed 46%

[11:33:47] Completed 47%

[11:34:20] Completed 48%

[11:34:53] Completed 49%

[11:35:26] Completed 50%

[11:35:59] Completed 51%

[11:36:33] Completed 52%

[11:37:06] Completed 53%

[11:37:39] Completed 54%

[11:38:13] Completed 55%

[11:38:46] Completed 56%

[11:39:19] Completed 57%

[11:39:52] Completed 58%

[11:40:26] Completed 59%

[11:40:59] Completed 60%

[11:41:32] Completed 61%

[11:42:05] Completed 62%

[11:42:39] Completed 63%

[11:43:12] Completed 64%

[11:43:45] Completed 65%

[11:44:18] Completed 66%

[11:44:52] Completed 67%

[11:45:25] Completed 68%

[11:45:58] Completed 69%

[11:46:31] Completed 70%

[11:47:05] Completed 71%

[11:47:38] Completed 72%

[11:48:11] Completed 73%

[11:48:44] Completed 74%

[11:49:18] Completed 75%

[11:49:51] Completed 76%

[11:50:24] Completed 77%

[11:50:57] Completed 78%

[11:51:31] Completed 79%

[11:52:04] Completed 80%

[11:52:37] Completed 81%

[11:53:10] Completed 82%

[11:53:43] Completed 83%

[11:54:17] Completed 84%

[11:54:50] Completed 85%

[11:55:23] Completed 86%

[11:55:57] Completed 87%

[11:56:30] Completed 88%

[11:57:03] Completed 89%

[11:57:36] Completed 90%

[11:58:10] Completed 91%

[11:58:43] Completed 92%

[11:59:16] Completed 93%

[11:59:49] Completed 94%

[12:00:23] Completed 95%

[12:00:56] Completed 96%

[12:01:29] Completed 97%

[12:02:02] Completed 98%

[12:02:36] Completed 99%

[12:03:09] Completed 100%

[12:03:09] Successful run

[12:03:09] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[12:03:19] Reserved 75880 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[12:03:19] Allocated 75880 bytes for xtc file

[12:03:19] - Reading up to 75880 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 75880

[12:03:19] Read 75880 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354584

[12:03:19] xtc file hash check passed.

[12:03:19] Reserved 15168 15168 786354584 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_07.trr> Cosm status=0

[12:03:19] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[12:03:19] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_07.trr": Read 15168

[12:03:19] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339416

[12:03:19] trr file hash check passed.

[12:03:19] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[12:03:19] Read bedfile

[12:03:19] edr file hash check passed.

[12:03:19] Allocated 33257 bytes for logfile

[12:03:19] Read logfile

[12:03:19] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[12:03:19] GuardedRun: done

[12:03:19] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[12:03:23] - Writing 125377 bytes of core data to disk...

[12:03:23] Done: 124865 -> 99184 (compressed to 79.4 percent)

[12:03:23]   ... Done.

[12:03:23] - Shutting down core 

[12:03:23] 

[12:03:23] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[12:03:26] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[12:03:26] Sending work to server

[12:03:26] Project: 5769 (Run 9, Clone 243, Gen 102)

[12:03:26] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[12:03:26] + Attempting to send results [February 18 12:03:26 UTC]

[12:03:29] + Results successfully sent

[12:03:29] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[12:03:29] + Number of Units Completed: 627



[12:03:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[12:03:33] + Attempting to get work packet

[12:03:33] - Connecting to assignment server

[12:03:36] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[12:03:36] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[12:03:36] Loaded queue successfully.

[12:03:45] + Closed connections

[12:03:45] 

[12:03:45] + Processing work unit

[12:03:45] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[12:03:45] Core found.

[12:03:45] Working on queue slot 08 [February 18 12:03:45 UTC]

[12:03:45] + Working ...

[12:03:45] 

[12:03:45] *------------------------------*

[12:03:45] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[12:03:45] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[12:03:45] 

[12:03:45] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[12:03:45] Build host: amoeba

[12:03:45] Board Type: Nvidia

[12:03:45] Core      : 

[12:03:45] Preparing to commence simulation

[12:03:45] - Looking at optimizations...

[12:03:45] - Created dyn

[12:03:45] - Files status OK

[12:03:45] - Expanded 98754 -> 492276 (decompressed 498.4 percent)

[12:03:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98754 data_size=492276, decompressed_data_size=492276 diff=0

[12:03:45] - Digital signature verified

[12:03:45] 

[12:03:45] Project: 5749 (Run 3, Clone 151, Gen 52)

[12:03:45] 

[12:03:45] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[12:03:45] Entering M.D.

[12:03:52] Working on Protein

[12:03:54] Client config found, loading data.

[12:03:54] Starting GUI Server

[12:04:57] Completed 1%

[12:06:00] Completed 2%

[12:07:03] Completed 3%

[12:08:05] Completed 4%

[12:09:08] Completed 5%

[12:10:11] Completed 6%

[12:11:14] Completed 7%

[12:12:17] Completed 8%

[12:13:19] Completed 9%

[12:14:22] Completed 10%

[12:15:25] Completed 11%

[12:16:28] Completed 12%

[12:17:31] Completed 13%

[12:18:33] Completed 14%

[12:19:36] Completed 15%

[12:20:39] Completed 16%

[12:21:42] Completed 17%

[12:22:44] Completed 18%

[12:23:47] Completed 19%

[12:24:50] Completed 20%

[12:25:53] Completed 21%

[12:26:56] Completed 22%

[12:27:58] Completed 23%

[12:29:01] Completed 24%

[12:30:04] Completed 25%

[12:31:07] Completed 26%

[12:32:10] Completed 27%

[12:33:12] Completed 28%

[12:34:15] Completed 29%

[12:35:18] Completed 30%

[12:36:21] Completed 31%

[12:37:24] Completed 32%

[12:38:26] Completed 33%

[12:39:29] Completed 34%

[12:40:32] Completed 35%

[12:41:35] Completed 36%

[12:42:38] Completed 37%

[12:43:40] Completed 38%

[12:44:43] Completed 39%

[12:45:46] Completed 40%

[12:46:49] Completed 41%

[12:47:52] Completed 42%

[12:48:54] Completed 43%

[12:49:57] Completed 44%

[12:51:00] Completed 45%

[12:52:03] Completed 46%

[12:53:06] Completed 47%

[12:54:08] Completed 48%

[12:55:11] Completed 49%

[12:56:14] Completed 50%

[12:57:17] Completed 51%

[12:58:20] Completed 52%

[12:59:23] Completed 53%

[13:00:25] Completed 54%

[13:01:28] Completed 55%

[13:02:31] Completed 56%

[13:03:34] Completed 57%

[13:04:37] Completed 58%

[13:05:40] Completed 59%

[13:06:42] Completed 60%

[13:07:45] Completed 61%

[13:08:48] Completed 62%

[13:09:51] Completed 63%

[13:10:53] Completed 64%

[13:11:56] Completed 65%

[13:12:59] Completed 66%

[13:14:02] Completed 67%

[13:15:05] Completed 68%

[13:16:07] Completed 69%

[13:17:10] Completed 70%

[13:18:13] Completed 71%

[13:19:16] Completed 72%

[13:20:18] Completed 73%

[13:21:21] Completed 74%

[13:22:24] Completed 75%

[13:23:27] Completed 76%

[13:24:30] Completed 77%

[13:25:32] Completed 78%

[13:26:35] Completed 79%

[13:27:38] Completed 80%

[13:28:41] Completed 81%

[13:29:43] Completed 82%

[13:30:46] Completed 83%

[13:31:49] Completed 84%

[13:32:52] Completed 85%

[13:33:55] Completed 86%

[13:34:57] Completed 87%

[13:36:00] Completed 88%

[13:37:03] Completed 89%

[13:38:06] Completed 90%

[13:39:09] Completed 91%

[13:40:11] Completed 92%

[13:41:14] Completed 93%

[13:42:17] Completed 94%

[13:43:20] Completed 95%

[13:44:23] Completed 96%

[13:45:25] Completed 97%

[13:46:28] Completed 98%

[13:47:31] Completed 99%

[13:48:34] Completed 100%

[13:48:34] Successful run

[13:48:34] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[13:48:44] Reserved 112240 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[13:48:44] Allocated 112240 bytes for xtc file

[13:48:44] - Reading up to 112240 from "work/wudata_08.xtc": Read 112240

[13:48:44] Read 112240 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786318224

[13:48:44] xtc file hash check passed.

[13:48:44] Reserved 33528 33528 786318224 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_08.trr> Cosm status=0

[13:48:44] Allocated 33528 bytes for arc file

[13:48:44] - Reading up to 33528 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 33528

[13:48:44] Read 33528 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786284696

[13:48:44] trr file hash check passed.

[13:48:44] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[13:48:44] Read bedfile

[13:48:44] edr file hash check passed.

[13:48:44] Allocated 31005 bytes for logfile

[13:48:44] Read logfile

[13:48:44] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[13:48:44] GuardedRun: done

[13:48:44] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[13:48:46] - Writing 177845 bytes of core data to disk...

[13:48:46] Done: 177333 -> 154862 (compressed to 87.3 percent)

[13:48:46]   ... Done.

[13:48:46] - Shutting down core 

[13:48:46] 

[13:48:46] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[13:48:50] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[13:48:50] Sending work to server

[13:48:50] Project: 5749 (Run 3, Clone 151, Gen 52)

[13:48:50] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[13:48:50] + Attempting to send results [February 18 13:48:50 UTC]

[13:48:54] + Results successfully sent

[13:48:54] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

[13:48:54] + Number of Units Completed: 628



[13:48:58] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[13:48:58] + Attempting to get work packet

[13:48:58] - Connecting to assignment server

[13:49:20] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[13:49:20] + Could not connect to Assignment Server

[13:49:41] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[13:49:41] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2

[13:49:41] + Couldn't get work instructions.

[13:49:41] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[13:49:52] + Attempting to get work packet

[13:49:52] - Connecting to assignment server

[13:50:13] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[13:50:13] + Could not connect to Assignment Server

[13:50:28] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2

[13:50:28] + Couldn't get work instructions.

[13:50:28] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[13:50:49] + Attempting to get work packet

[13:50:49] - Connecting to assignment server

[13:51:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[13:51:10] + Could not connect to Assignment Server

[13:51:20] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[13:51:20] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[13:51:20] Loaded queue successfully.

[13:51:23] + Closed connections

[13:51:23] 

[13:51:23] + Processing work unit

[13:51:23] Core required: FahCore_11.exe

[13:51:23] Core found.

[13:51:23] Working on queue slot 09 [February 18 13:51:23 UTC]

[13:51:23] + Working ...

[13:51:23] 

[13:51:23] *------------------------------*

[13:51:23] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta

[13:51:23] Version 1.19 (Mon Nov 3 09:34:13 PST 2008)

[13:51:23] 

[13:51:23] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 

[13:51:23] Build host: amoeba

[13:51:23] Board Type: Nvidia

[13:51:23] Core      : 

[13:51:23] Preparing to commence simulation

[13:51:23] - Looking at optimizations...

[13:51:23] - Created dyn

[13:51:23] - Files status OK

[13:51:23] - Expanded 45419 -> 251112 (decompressed 552.8 percent)

[13:51:23] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45419 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0

[13:51:23] - Digital signature verified

[13:51:23] 

[13:51:23] Project: 5769 (Run 13, Clone 307, Gen 192)

[13:51:23] 

[13:51:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.

[13:51:23] Entering M.D.

[13:51:30] Working on Protein

[13:51:30] Client config found, loading data.

[13:51:30] Starting GUI Server

[13:52:03] Completed 1%

[13:52:37] Completed 2%

[13:53:10] Completed 3%

[13:53:43] Completed 4%

[13:54:16] Completed 5%

[13:54:49] Completed 6%

[13:55:22] Completed 7%

[13:55:56] Completed 8%

[13:56:29] Completed 9%

[13:57:02] Completed 10%

[13:57:35] Completed 11%

[13:58:08] Completed 12%

[13:58:42] Completed 13%

[13:59:15] Completed 14%

[13:59:48] Completed 15%

[14:00:21] Completed 16%

[14:00:54] Completed 17%

[14:01:28] Completed 18%

[14:02:01] Completed 19%

[14:02:34] Completed 20%

[14:03:07] Completed 21%

[14:03:40] Completed 22%

[14:04:14] Completed 23%

[14:04:47] Completed 24%

[14:05:20] Completed 25%

[14:05:53] Completed 26%

[14:06:26] Completed 27%

[14:07:00] Completed 28%

[14:07:33] Completed 29%

[14:08:06] Completed 30%

[14:08:39] Completed 31%

[14:09:12] Completed 32%

[14:09:45] Completed 33%

[14:10:18] Completed 34%

[14:10:51] Completed 35%

[14:11:25] Completed 36%

[14:11:58] Completed 37%

[14:12:31] Completed 38%

[14:13:04] Completed 39%

[14:13:38] Completed 40%

[14:14:11] Completed 41%

[14:14:44] Completed 42%

[14:15:17] Completed 43%

[14:15:50] Completed 44%

[14:16:24] Completed 45%

[14:16:57] Completed 46%

[14:17:30] Completed 47%

[14:18:03] Completed 48%

[14:18:36] Completed 49%

[14:19:10] Completed 50%

[14:19:43] Completed 51%

[14:20:16] Completed 52%

[14:20:49] Completed 53%

[14:21:22] Completed 54%

[14:21:56] Completed 55%

[14:22:29] Completed 56%

[14:23:02] Completed 57%

[14:23:35] Completed 58%

[14:24:09] Completed 59%

[14:24:42] Completed 60%

[14:25:15] Completed 61%

[14:25:48] Completed 62%

[14:26:21] Completed 63%

[14:26:54] Completed 64%

[14:27:28] Completed 65%

[14:28:01] Completed 66%

[14:28:34] Completed 67%

[14:29:07] Completed 68%

[14:29:40] Completed 69%

[14:30:14] Completed 70%

[14:30:47] Completed 71%

[14:31:20] Completed 72%

[14:31:53] Completed 73%

[14:32:26] Completed 74%

[14:32:59] Completed 75%

[14:33:33] Completed 76%

[14:34:06] Completed 77%

[14:34:39] Completed 78%

[14:35:12] Completed 79%

[14:35:45] Completed 80%

[14:36:18] Completed 81%

[14:36:52] Completed 82%

[14:37:25] Completed 83%

[14:37:58] Completed 84%

[14:38:31] Completed 85%

[14:39:04] Completed 86%

[14:39:37] Completed 87%

[14:40:11] Completed 88%

[14:40:44] Completed 89%

[14:41:17] Completed 90%

[14:41:50] Completed 91%

[14:42:23] Completed 92%

[14:42:56] Completed 93%

[14:43:30] Completed 94%

[14:44:03] Completed 95%

[14:44:36] Completed 96%

[14:45:09] Completed 97%

[14:45:42] Completed 98%

[14:46:15] Completed 99%

[14:46:49] Completed 100%

[14:46:49] Successful run

[14:46:49] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000

[14:46:59] Reserved 75916 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0

[14:46:59] Allocated 75916 bytes for xtc file

[14:46:59] - Reading up to 75916 from "work/wudata_09.xtc": Read 75916

[14:46:59] Read 75916 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=786354548

[14:46:59] xtc file hash check passed.

[14:46:59] Reserved 15168 15168 786354548 bytes for arc file=<work/wudata_09.trr> Cosm status=0

[14:46:59] Allocated 15168 bytes for arc file

[14:46:59] - Reading up to 15168 from "work/wudata_09.trr": Read 15168

[14:46:59] Read 15168 bytes from arc file; available packet space=786339380

[14:46:59] trr file hash check passed.

[14:46:59] Allocated 560 bytes for edr file

[14:46:59] Read bedfile

[14:46:59] edr file hash check passed.

[14:46:59] Allocated 33251 bytes for logfile

[14:46:59] Read logfile

[14:46:59] GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper

[14:46:59] GuardedRun: done

[14:46:59] Run: GuardedRun completed.

[14:47:03] - Writing 125407 bytes of core data to disk...

[14:47:03] Done: 124895 -> 99217 (compressed to 79.4 percent)

[14:47:03]   ... Done.

[14:47:03] - Shutting down core 

[14:47:03] 

[14:47:03] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

[14:47:08] CoreStatus = 64 (100)

[14:47:08] Sending work to server

[14:47:08] Project: 5769 (Run 13, Clone 307, Gen 192)

[14:47:08] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[14:47:08] + Attempting to send results [February 18 14:47:08 UTC]

[14:47:29] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:47:29] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:47:29]     (171.67.108.11:80)

[14:47:29] + Retrying using alternative port

[14:47:50] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:47:50] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:47:50]     (171.67.108.11:8080)

[14:47:50] - Error: Could not transmit unit 09 (completed February 18) to work server.

[14:47:50]   Keeping unit 09 in queue.

[14:47:50] Project: 5769 (Run 13, Clone 307, Gen 192)

[14:47:50] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[14:47:50] + Attempting to send results [February 18 14:47:50 UTC]

[14:48:11] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:48:11] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:48:11]     (171.67.108.11:80)

[14:48:11] + Retrying using alternative port

[14:48:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:48:32] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:48:32]     (171.67.108.11:8080)

[14:48:32] - Error: Could not transmit unit 09 (completed February 18) to work server.

[14:48:32] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[14:48:32] + Attempting to send results [February 18 14:48:32 UTC]

[14:48:32] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:48:32]   (Got status 503)

[14:48:32] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:48:32]     (171.67.108.25:80)

[14:48:32] + Retrying using alternative port

[14:48:33] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:48:33]   (Got status 503)

[14:48:33] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[14:48:33]     (171.67.108.25:8080)

[14:48:33]   Could not transmit unit 09 to Collection server; keeping in queue.

[14:48:33] - Preparing to get new work unit...

[14:48:33] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:48:33] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:48:35] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:48:35] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:48:35] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:48:56] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:48:56] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:48:56] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:49:01] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:49:01] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:49:03] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:49:03] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:49:03] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:49:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:49:24] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:49:24] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:49:42] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:49:42] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:49:43] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:49:43] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:49:43] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:50:04] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:50:04] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:50:04] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:50:35] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:50:35] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:50:36] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:50:36] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:50:36] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:50:57] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:50:57] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:50:57] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:51:39] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:51:39] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:51:40] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:51:40] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:51:40] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:52:01] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:52:01] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:52:01] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:53:29] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:53:29] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:53:30] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:53:30] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:53:30] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:53:51] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:53:51] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:53:51] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[14:56:36] + Attempting to get work packet

[14:56:36] - Connecting to assignment server

[14:56:36] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[14:56:36] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[14:56:37] Loaded queue successfully.

[14:56:58] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[14:56:58] + Could not connect to Work Server

[14:56:58] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[15:02:24] + Attempting to get work packet

[15:02:24] - Connecting to assignment server

[15:02:25] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[15:02:25] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[15:02:25] Loaded queue successfully.

[15:02:46] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:02:46] + Could not connect to Work Server

[15:02:46] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[15:13:38] + Attempting to get work packet

[15:13:38] - Connecting to assignment server

[15:13:39] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[15:13:39] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[15:13:39] Loaded queue successfully.

[15:14:00] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:14:00] + Could not connect to Work Server

[15:14:00] - Attempt #9  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[15:30:01] Project: 5769 (Run 13, Clone 307, Gen 192)

[15:30:01] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[15:30:01] + Attempting to send results [February 18 15:30:01 UTC]

[15:30:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:30:22] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[15:30:22]     (171.67.108.11:80)

[15:30:22] + Retrying using alternative port

[15:30:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:30:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[15:30:43]     (171.67.108.11:8080)

[15:30:43] - Error: Could not transmit unit 09 (completed February 18) to work server.

[15:30:43] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.





[15:30:43] + Attempting to send results [February 18 15:30:43 UTC]

[15:30:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:30:44]   (Got status 503)

[15:30:44] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[15:30:44]     (171.67.108.25:80)

[15:30:44] + Retrying using alternative port

[15:30:44] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:30:44]   (Got status 503)

[15:30:44] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)

[15:30:44]     (171.67.108.25:8080)

[15:30:44]   Could not transmit unit 09 to Collection server; keeping in queue.

[15:35:35] + Attempting to get work packet

[15:35:35] - Connecting to assignment server

[15:35:36] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[15:35:36] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[15:35:36] Loaded queue successfully.

[15:35:57] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[15:35:57] + Could not connect to Work Server

[15:35:57] - Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[16:18:43] + Attempting to get work packet

[16:18:43] - Connecting to assignment server

[16:18:48] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[16:18:48] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[16:18:48] Loaded queue successfully.

[16:19:09] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[16:19:09] + Could not connect to Work Server

[16:19:09] - Attempt #11  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.

[17:07:14] + Attempting to get work packet

[17:07:14] - Connecting to assignment server

[17:07:16] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).

[17:07:16] + News From Folding@Home: GPU folding beta

[17:07:16] Loaded queue successfully.

[17:07:37] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server

[17:07:37] + Could not connect to Work Server

[17:07:37] - Attempt #12  to get work failed, and no other work to do.

Waiting before retry.



Folding@Home Client Shutdown.




Απλά στο τέλος δεν μπορούσε να πάρει/στείλει WU χάρη στην TELLAS βεβαίως βεβαίως. Ευτυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ.

----------


## mpapad

> Λοιπόν μετά από 24 ώρες χωρίς ούτε 1 ΕUE,
> έχουμε και λέμε:
> clocks: 709/162/1296
> 
> *WU 5749 (511 points)*
> Temp 77 C
> Fan speed 1590rpm (47%) auto
> Ambient temp 51 C
> *PPD 7121*


Ωραίος... μόνο 77 βαθμούς...

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ωραίος... μόνο 77 βαθμούς...


Τώρα  που το σκέφτομαι πολύ πριν πάρω την 285 είχα διαβάσει σε ένα φόρουμ, οτι αυτή η κάρτα για έναν άγνωστο λόγω όταν την πήγαιναν πάνω από 700 έπεφτε η θερμοκρασία της. Δεν θυμάμαι ούτε πότε ούτε που τα διάβασα και δεν πιστεύω σε "τέτοια" νέα.

Όμως δεν δοκιμάζεις μιά και 1% ψιλοισχύει και ανεβάσεις παραγωγή;
Το παρακολουθείς ταυτόχρονα και άμα δεις "φωτιές" ή υπερβολικό θόρυβο τό αφήνεις.

----------


## Iannis

> Σήμερα κυκλοφόρησαν νέοι Nvidia Drivers
> 
> 182.06
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.06_whql.html
> 
> Aς τους δοκιμάσει κάποιος αν θέλει, γιατι εγώ ακόμη πειραματίζομαι με τα κλόκια και θα με αποσυντονίσει.



Αυτοί δεν ειναι cuda ?

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Αυτοί δεν ειναι cuda ?


Πλέον όλοι Supports CUDA. ΄




> Existing Support:
> 
> Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology* on DirectX 9 and OpenGL including SLI support on SLI-certified Intel X58-based motherboards. 
> Supports NVIDIA PhysX acceleration on a dedicated GeForce graphics card. Use one card for graphics and dedicate a different card for PhysX processing for game-changing physical effects. Learn more here. Note: GPU PhysX is supported on all GeForce 8-series, 9-series and 200-series GPUs with a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory. 
> Supports GeForce Plus Power Pack #2. Download these free PhysX and CUDA applications now! 
> *Supports CUDA.* 
> Supports GPU overclocking and temperature monitoring by installing NVIDIA System Tools software.


Τις έμπηξες;;;

----------


## mpapad

> Τώρα  που το σκέφτομαι πολύ πριν πάρω την 285 είχα διαβάσει σε ένα φόρουμ, οτι αυτή η κάρτα για έναν άγνωστο λόγω όταν την πήγαιναν πάνω από 700 έπεφτε η θερμοκρασία της. Δεν θυμάμαι ούτε πότε ούτε που τα διάβασα και δεν πιστεύω σε "τέτοια" νέα.
> 
> Όμως δεν δοκιμάζεις μιά και 1% ψιλοισχύει και ανεβάσεις παραγωγή;
> Το παρακολουθείς ταυτόχρονα και άμα δεις "φωτιές" ή υπερβολικό θόρυβο τό αφήνεις.


Θα το δοκιμάσω, αλλά δεν το βλέπω να το αφήνω γιατί τελευταία με ενδιαφέρει να καίω λιγότερο ρεύμα, παρά να παράγω περισσότερους πόντους (αλλιώς θα είχαν βγάλει όλα φωτιά εδώ μέσα).

----------


## NT1G

> Θα το δοκιμάσω, αλλά δεν το βλέπω να το αφήνω γιατί τελευταία με ενδιαφέρει να καίω λιγότερο ρεύμα, παρά να παράγω περισσότερους πόντους (αλλιώς θα είχαν βγάλει όλα φωτιά εδώ μέσα).


Η ΔΕΗ χαίρεται να σας έχει πελάτες :Razz:  :Razz: 
----------------------
Μια 9800GT πόσους ppd θα δίνει περίπου; :Thinking: 

Και πως και δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή από ΑΤΙ κάρτες, δεν αποδίδουν αρκετά;

----------


## Iannis

> Πλέον όλοι Supports CUDA. ΄
> 
> 
> 
> Τις έμπηξες;;;


Oxi περιμενω PSU

1- οδηγο για setup 4 gpu client
2- OC προγραμμμααααααααααααα λεω  :One thumb up:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Oxi περιμενω PSU
> 
> 1- οδηγο για setup 4 gpu client
> 2- OC προγραμμμααααααααααααα λεω


Δες το post #4051 λέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεμε

----------


## Iannis

> Δες το post #4051 λέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεμε


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
σωστός

----------


## Papados

Τελικά επειδή το δίπλωμα με την 9500 μου εχει βγάλει την ψυχη  όταν πέρνει την WU με τις 511, λέω να το γυρίσω σε smp.
ποιο να προτιμήσω το deino ή το mpich?

----------


## mpapad

> Τελικά επειδή το δίπλωμα με την 9500 μου εχει βγάλει την ψυχη  όταν πέρνει την WU με τις 511, λέω να το γυρίσω σε smp.
> ποιο να προτιμήσω το deino ή το mpich?


Βάλε όποιο θέλεις. Σε εμένα και τα 2 το ίδιο παίζουν.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τελικά επειδή το δίπλωμα με την 9500 μου εχει βγάλει την ψυχη  όταν πέρνει την WU με τις 511, λέω να το γυρίσω σε smp.
> ποιο να προτιμήσω το deino ή το mpich?


Το mpich έχει πιό εύκολο στήσιμο, και είναι ελάχιστα γρηγορότερο.

----------


## Papados

Ευχαριστώ. Ξεκινάω το στήσιμο και βλέπουμε. Πάντως απο το GPU Folding Πιστεύω θα είναι πιο γρήγορο..


Να το στίσω σαν service?

----------


## mpapad

> Ευχαριστώ. Ξεκινάω το στήσιμο και βλέπουμε. Πάντως απο το GPU Folding Πιστεύω θα είναι πιο γρήγορο..
> 
> 
> Να το στίσω σαν service?


Σε 4πύρηνο Q6600@2.4 :

*Spoiler:*





Project : 2665
Core    : SMP Gromacs
Frames  : 100
Credit  : 1920

-- SMP 1 (Q6600) --

Min. Time / Frame : 16mn 47s  - 1647,35 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 17mn 26s  - 1585,93 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 17mn 33s  - 1575,38 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 17mn 33s  - 1575,38 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 17mn 31s  - 1578,38 ppd
		



Δηλ. περίπου 29 ώρες.
Όσο για το service ακόμα έχει προβλήματα. Καλύτερα να το αφήνεις σε κονσόλα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Η ΔΕΗ χαίρεται να σας έχει πελάτες
> ----------------------
> Μια 9800GT πόσους ppd θα δίνει περίπου;
> 
> Και πως και δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή από ΑΤΙ κάρτες, δεν αποδίδουν αρκετά;


Στο folding η ATI δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά.

----------


## civil

> ----------------------
> Μια 9800GT πόσους ppd θα δίνει περίπου;


9800GT δινει 3000 - 4000+ ppd
 :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> 9800GT δινει 3000 - 4000+ ppd


Δεν είναι τόσο μακριά από τη 4850 (2800-3800 PPD) όσο περίμενα...  :Thinking:

----------


## civil

> Δεν είναι τόσο μακριά από τη 4850 (2800-3800 PPD) όσο περίμενα...


Μπορει να δωσει και αυτα.
 :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπορει να δωσει και αυτα.


Επίσης η 4850 μπορεί να πάρει και 2300άρες (τις ξέχασα αυτές) πρωτεΐνες, οπότε τελικά δεν είχα πέσει τόσο έξω.

Stock την έχεις την 9800;

----------


## civil

> Επίσης η 4850 μπορεί να πάρει και 2300άρες (τις ξέχασα αυτές) πρωτεΐνες, οπότε τελικά δεν είχα πέσει τόσο έξω.
> 
> Stock την έχεις την 9800;


Ναι, χωρις o/c.

----------


## mpapad

> Ναι, χωρις o/c.


Με τους shader στα 1650 θα μπορείς να πετύχεις αυτό  :Wink: 


```
 Project : 5766
 
 -- Nvidia 8800GT (1) --

 Min. Time / Frame : 54s  - 5648,00 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 54s  - 5648,00 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 56s  - 5446,29 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 56s  - 5446,29 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 56s  - 5446,29 ppd
```

----------


## Iannis

Μπηκε η μια καρτα (GTX@(%) αλλα στο GPU-2 βγαζει  (Εχω βαλει τον systray client 6.23 )
[22:43:59] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[22:44:03] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[22:44:03] Sending work to server
[22:44:03] Project: 5771 (Run 10, Clone 207, Gen 185)
[22:44:03] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[22:44:03] + Attempting to send results [February 22 22:44:03 UTC]
[22:44:03] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[22:44:03]   (Read 636 bytes from disk)
[22:44:03] Connecting to http://171.67.108.11:8080/

edit : Έφτιαξε   :Smile:  Είχα ξεχάσει τσεκαρισμένο το "MultiGPU support"
[22:44:04] Posted data.
[22:44:04] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~1 kB/s
[22:44:04] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1 kB/s
[22:44:04] + Results successfully sent
[22:44:04] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

το gpu0 ειναι στο 18% με ppd 5400 για την 5754 των 511 ποντων Ειναι καλά (Ολα default για την ωρα  :Smile: )

----------


## mpapad

> Μπηκε η μια καρτα (GTX295) 
> 
> το gpu0 ειναι στο 18% με ppd 5400 για την 5754 των 511 ποντων Ειναι καλά (Ολα default για την ωρα )


Ωραίος! Βγάλε και καμιά φωτό...

----------


## Iannis

Ρολογια στα 600MHz shader 1293 Memory = 1060 και για τις 2 GPU


74 C temp

----------


## alexopth69

> Ρολογια στα 600MHz shader 1293 Memory = 1060 και για τις 2 GPU
> 
> 
> 74 C temp


με ποιά πρωτείνη; Αυτές των 511 μου ανεβάζουν +5 βαθμούς

----------


## Iannis

> με ποιά πρωτείνη; Αυτές των 511 μου ανεβάζουν +5 βαθμούς



Τα ρολογια εχουν ανέβει λιγο  77-80 C με 70% fan speed

----------


## alexopth69

ρίξε κι ένα αμα πάρει δύο βαριές μαζί. 70% πρέπει να κάνει θόρυβο...

Πάντως η απόδοσή σου εκτινάχθηκε...

----------


## Iannis

> ρίξε κι ένα αμα πάρει δύο βαριές μαζί. 70% πρέπει να κάνει θόρυβο...
> 
> Πάντως η απόδοσή σου εκτινάχθηκε...



2 των 511

----------


## Costas_Dav

> 2 των 511


Μπράβο γιατρέ, βάλε μας στην πρίζα.

----------


## Iannis

> Μπράβο γιατρέ, βάλε μας στην πρίζα.





> 2 των 511


και τέλος μπηκε και μια SMP για να μην καθεται ο Quad  :Smile: 



Παρατηρήσεις και σχολια

1- Η 2 κάρτες XFX επελέγησαν γιατι περνουν τρελό OC (ας ειναι καλα το φιλαρακι στο Λονδινο)  :Smile: 
2- Το φαν μεχρι το 60 % δεν ειναι θορυβώδες. Μεχρι 85% κανει αρκετο θορυβο και πανω απο 85% ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ με τιποτα. (Φτανουν και τα water cooling blocks απο Γερμανια) *Thanks to TEO*  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:   aquacomputer.de
3- To 1200αρι PSU του δικού μας hipro5 (Γιωργης ) ειναι βραχος.   :One thumb up: 
4- Κατανάλωσή ρευματος ( 1 GTX295, Q6600 O/C 3,9MHz 100% load,  4 HDD (2 raftores 74 και 2 SATA HD) EIZO S1910 X-Fi Elite pro και 2 DVD-RW =* 590 Watts*  (ένδειξη απο το front panel του UPS)

Εκτος τη XFX παιζει και η ΕΒΓΑ αλλα με το back plate

H καρτα υπάρχει και στο Ελλαδα
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/69804/XFX-Ge...ase=xfx+gtx295

----------


## Papados

Επειδή βλέπω οτι λίγο πολύ όλες οι κάρτες κλοκαρονται, να ζητήσω μια συμβουλή?

Για μια 9500GT με default core 550 shader 1350 & memory 400 τι μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω για καλύτερη απόδοση? Μέχρι που μπορώ να τα φτάσω στο Max?

----------


## Iannis

> Επειδή βλέπω οτι λίγο πολύ όλες οι κάρτες κλοκαρονται, να ζητήσω μια συμβουλή?
> 
> Για μια 9500GT με default core 550 shader 1350 & memory 400 τι μπορώ να δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω για καλύτερη απόδοση? Μέχρι που μπορώ να τα φτάσω στο Max?


ανεβασε τα shader μεχρι να δεις που σου βγαζει  error Μεχρι τα 1500 δεν πιστευω να εχεις προβλημα Τις μνημες μην τις ανεβασεις

----------


## Papados

τα core & shader τα έχει κλειδωμένα και ανεβαίνουν μαζί. Να τα ξεκλειδώσω και να ανεβάσω μόνο το shader?

----------


## alexopth69

ξεκλείδωσέ τα no prob

----------


## mpapad

> 4- Κατανάλωσή ρευματος ( 1 GTX295, Q6600 O/C 3,9MHz 100% load,  4 HDD (2 raftores 74 και 2 SATA HD) EIZO S1910 X-Fi Elite pro και 2 DVD-RW =* 590 Watts*  (ένδειξη απο το front panel του UPS)
> 
> Εκτος τη XFX παιζει και η ΕΒΓΑ αλλα με το back plate


τα 590 είναι μαζί με την evga?

----------


## Iannis

> τα 590 είναι μαζί με την evga?



Δεν υπαρχει η ΕΒΓΑ σε αυτό το PC απλα εκανα αναφορα στις 2 GTX295 που τα πανε καλυτερα στο o/c.

----------


## mpapad

> Δεν υπαρχει η ΕΒΓΑ σε αυτό το PC απλα εκανα αναφορα στις 2 GTX295 που τα πανε καλυτερα στο o/c.


Μου φάνηκαν λίγα τα 590 με 2 θηρία μέσα στο κουτί γιαυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## Iannis

> 4- Κατανάλωσή ρευματος ( 1 GTX295, Q6600 O/C 3,9MHz 100% load,  4 HDD (2 raftores 74 και 2 SATA HD) EIZO S1910 X-Fi Elite pro και 2 DVD-RW =* 590 Watts*  (ένδειξη απο το front panel του UPS)





> Μου φάνηκαν λίγα τα 590 με 2 θηρία μέσα στο κουτί γιαυτό ρώτησα.



Δεν πρόσεξες
 Το PC εχει την μια GTX Η δευτερη ειναι σε αλλο pc εκτός UPS  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Τελικά μάλλον εφαγε ban το FTLSpeed team

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Τελικά μάλλον εφαγε ban το FTLSpeed team


Σαν να έχεις δίκιο γιατρέ, εξαφανίστηκε από παντού.
Και ώ του θαύματος έγινε μόλις μας πέρασε στην καταταξη.

Πάντως παρ'όλη την συνωμοσία του σύμπαντος να παραμείνουμε πάνω από την 50η θέση, αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό. Μόνο αν αναδιοργανωθούμε και φέρουμε νέο αίμα κάτι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε.

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω άλλη μιά 285 αλλά δεν ωρίμασε ακόμη. Πάντως μας πρίζωσες γιά τα καλά.

BTW,κάνε και μιά σούμα με τι διπλώνεις πλέον (κονσόλες, κάρτες, μηχανήματα).

Keep folding Doc. 
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iannis

> Σ
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω άλλη μιά 285 αλλά δεν ωρίμασε ακόμη. Πάντως μας πρίζωσες γιά τα καλά.
> 
> BTW,κάνε και μιά σούμα με τι διπλώνεις πλέον (κονσόλες, κάρτες, μηχανήματα).
> 
> Keep folding Doc.


2 -  GTX295
1 -  9800GTX
και 3 Win SMP  (η μια με 900ppd και οι αλλες 2 περιπου 2800-3000 ppd)

Keep Folding ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙΑ  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## NT1G

Αμαν αυτοί οι servers :Mad:  3 μέρες τώρα δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω μια απλή πρωτείνη, όλο status 503 βγάζει.. :Mad:

----------


## mpapad

> Αμαν αυτοί οι servers 3 μέρες τώρα δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω μια απλή πρωτείνη, όλο status 503 βγάζει..


Το πιο πιθανό είναι να την έχει ανεβάσει ήδη. 
Απλά δεν πήρε για κάποιο λόγο επιβεβαίωση και τώρα που προσπαθεί να την ξαναστείλει ο server του δείχνει πόρτα γιατί την έχει ήδη.
Οπότε μη χολοσκάς και τόσο.

----------


## Costas_Dav

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Από τις 27/2 ούτε ένα πόστ στο Folding;
Που χαθήκατε όλοι;

Από σήμερα όσοι έχουν το flag -advmethods σε GPU 6.23 client, μπορεί να κατεβάσουν το project 5900 που χρειάζεται το core FahCore_14.
Είναι η πρώτη επίσημη δοκιμή του νέου πυρήνα, και δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλά (χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες).
Πριν από λίγο πρόσθεσα το advmethods και περιμένω να δω αποτελέσματα.

Σχετικά στο forum tou Stanford εδώ .

btw doctor πετάς και μαζί σου όλη ο ομάδα. :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

Edit: [ Η πρώτη που πήρε ήταν 5900.
Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: Παραγωγή από 6700 έως 9600 PPD, θερμοκρασίες -20 βαθμούς (50 με 54  σε μένα) ]

----------


## mpapad

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Από τις 27/2 ούτε ένα πόστ στο Folding;
> Που χαθήκατε όλοι;


Είχα βάλει και έπαιζα παιχνίδια... γιαυτό έπεσα και σε παραγωγή.





> Από σήμερα όσοι έχουν το flag -advmethods


Μόλις το έβαλα στην 285. Διάβασα για πρόβλημα σε διπλή κονσόλα οπότε δε θα το βάλω στο άλλο μηχάνημα.

----------


## Iannis

Δεν το βάζω
Χρησιμοποιεί και cpu εαν κατάλαβα καλα οποτε θα μου ρίξει τις smp

----------


## alexopth69

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Από τις 27/2 ούτε ένα πόστ στο Folding;
> Που χαθήκατε όλοι;
> 
> Από σήμερα όσοι έχουν το flag -advmethods σε GPU 6.23 client, μπορεί να κατεβάσουν το project 5900 που χρειάζεται το core FahCore_14.
> Είναι η πρώτη επίσημη δοκιμή του νέου πυρήνα, και δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλά (χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες).
> Πριν από λίγο πρόσθεσα το advmethods και περιμένω να δω αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Σχετικά στο forum tou Stanford εδώ .
> 
> ...


τις πήρα κι εγώ χωρίς -advmethods. Οπως τα λέει ο Κώστας, 20 βαθμούς κάτω και -150W κατανάλωση

----------


## Costas_Dav

Μετά από καμμιά 15αριά 5900 WU έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:
1) κανένα χαμένο WU (έτσι και αλλιώς όμως δεν είχα)
2) πολύ χαμηλώτερες θερμοκρασίες και κατανάλωση,
3) πολύ καλή απόδοση στην 285,
4) δεν επηρέασε καθόλου την SMP.

Όπως αναφέρουν και στο επίσημο φόρουμ έχει ακανόνιστη παραγωγή από frame se frame.
Χωρίς λόγια παραθέτω το παρακάτω:

 Project : 5900
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 420


 -- Nvidia 285 GTX --

 Min. Time / Frame : 24s  - 15120.00 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 35s  - 10368.00 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 48s  - 7560.00 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 48s  - 7560.00 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 44s  - 8247.27 ppd

Πάντως μου έκατσε καλά και την αφήνω να τρέχει, Α με priority high.

----------


## NT1G

Στο GPU-folding εκτός από τον αριθμό των stream processors και τα MHz τι άλλο έχει σημασία; Η ram; :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Στο GPU-folding εκτός από τον αριθμό των stream processors και τα MHz τι άλλο έχει σημασία; Η ram;


Όχι τόσο πολύ. Πιο πολύ μετράνε οι Stream και η ταχύτητα των shader.

----------


## tedd

> Τελικά μάλλον εφαγε ban το FTLSpeed team



Δεν διαγραφήκαν αλλά μηδενιστίκαν, συνεχίζουν κανονικά, τώρα ειναι στην 475 θέση.

Μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση ωστε να μην χάνονται οι πρωτεινες, κάθε εβδομάδα ολοκλήρωνουν κοντά στις 30.000 πρωτείνες καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητος αριθμός, φύσικά το κακό ειναι οτι οι πλειοψηφία τους συμμετεχει εν αγνοία τους εστω και αν ειναι για καλό σκοπό.

----------


## NT1G

> Όχι τόσο πολύ. Πιο πολύ μετράνε οι Stream και η ταχύτητα των shader.


Αχα  :One thumb up:  ωραία γιατί λέω να πάρω την πιο φτηνή 9800GT που θα βρώ για gpu-folding. :Smile:

----------


## marios007

Πόση διαφορά θα έχει μια 9600 με μια 9800 gpu σε folding;;;;

----------


## NT1G

> Πόση διαφορά θα έχει μια 9600 με μια 9800 gpu σε folding;;;;


Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση βλέπω οτι η 9600GT δίνει ~3800ppd ενώ η 9800GT ~5000ppd.
 :Smile:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Πάνε τα 3





μύρια

----------


## NT1G

> Πάνε τα 3
> 
> μύρια


 :One thumb up: 
Άντε και στα 4

εκατομμύρια :Clap:

----------


## tedd

> Πάνε τα 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μύρια


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Mε το καλό και σύντομα στο επόμενο μύριο

----------


## Iannis

> Πάνε τα 3
> 
> 
> 
> μύρια



Σωστός   να τα εκατοστίσεις   :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Άντε και στα 4
> 
> εκατομμύρια





> Mε το καλό και σύντομα στο επόμενο μύριο





> Σωστός   να τα εκατοστίσεις


Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να τα εκατοστήσουμε ολοι μας ευχομαι.
Εσύ γιατρέ όμως θα το κάνεις πρώτος (μάλλον) εκτός και άν..............

----------


## alexopth69

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να τα εκατοστήσουμε ολοι μας ευχομαι.
> Εσύ γιατρέ όμως θα το κάνεις πρώτος (μάλλον) εκτός και άν..............


Να τα εκατοστήσεις κι από μένα  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Ετοιμάζεις ενισχύσεις;;;

----------


## Iannis

..κατι μαγειρεύει αυτόςςςς :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Να τα εκατοστήσεις κι από μένα   
> 
> Ετοιμάζεις ενισχύσεις;;;


Σκέφτομαι μια 285 ακόμα΄στο άμεσο μέλλον, και από τον λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ του Απριλίου θα εξαρτηθεί και μια τρίτη 285 ή 295 αν είναι σε επίπεδα που είναι αποδεκτά.

Αν από το firewall του γραφείου περνούσε η πόρτα 8080 θα μπορούσα να κάνω πολλά ειδικά τα Σ/Κ , αλλά δυστυχώς μέσω 3G δεν είναι εύκολο, οπότε ότι κάνω από το σπίτι (90% της παραγωγής μου)

anyway δεν είναι και άσχημα σε 9,5 μήνες στην ομάδα (εκ μεταγραφής από το PC Magazine) oi 3.000.000 πόντοι και η 8η θέση, και συνεχίζουμε γερά όλοι μαζί.

----------


## alexopth69

> Σκέφτομαι μια 285 ακόμα΄στο άμεσο μέλλον, και από τον λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ του Απριλίου θα εξαρτηθεί και μια τρίτη 285 ή 295 αν είναι σε επίπεδα που είναι αποδεκτά.
> 
> Αν από το firewall του γραφείου περνούσε η πόρτα 8080 θα μπορούσα να κάνω πολλά ειδικά τα Σ/Κ , αλλά δυστυχώς μέσω 3G δεν είναι εύκολο, οπότε ότι κάνω από το σπίτι (90% της παραγωγής μου)
> 
> anyway δεν είναι και άσχημα σε 9,5 μήνες στην ομάδα (εκ μεταγραφής από το PC Magazine) oi 3.000.000 πόντοι και η 8η θέση, και συνεχίζουμε γερά όλοι μαζί.


Οχι δεν είναι άσχημα, είναι ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ!!!  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt: 

Οι folding clients, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάρουν proxy. Αν έχεις κουράγιο μπορούμε να στήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο:

client:8080 ->8080: proxy γραφείο:80------------>80:sibling proxy σπίτι:8080---->internet

Με squid και linux γίνεται.

P.S. Σκέφτομαι να πουλήσω τη μια Asus GTX 285... (για να πάρω άλλο πράμα για folding εννοείται)...

----------


## Iannis

για δείτε δια δείτε

 :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&u=91689


*Well come back* 

(και οτι θα τον κατάπινα οεο) :Razz:

----------


## alexopth69

> για δείτε δια δείτε
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&u=91689
> 
> 
> *Well come back* 
> 
> (και οτι θα τον κατάπινα οεο)


επιτέλους!!!!

----------


## Costas_Dav

> για δείτε δια δείτε
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&u=91689
> 
> 
> *Well come back* 
> 
> (και οτι θα τον κατάπινα οεο)


*Wecome back Νικαετέ* και με gpu παρακαλώ.

Εντέλει υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα να ανταπεξέλθουμε στην πίεση που δεχόμαστε από τους αποκάτω μας (με την καλή έννοια πάντα)

........Auto merged post: Costas_Dav πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οχι δεν είναι άσχημα, είναι ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ!!!   
> 
> Οι folding clients, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πάρουν proxy. Αν έχεις κουράγιο μπορούμε να στήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο:
> 
> client:8080 ->8080: proxy γραφείο:80------------>80:sibling proxy σπίτι:8080---->internet
> 
> Με squid και linux γίνεται.
> 
> P.S. Σκέφτομαι να πουλήσω τη μια Asus GTX 285... (για να πάρω άλλο πράμα για folding εννοείται)...


τα συζητάμε και τα 2, αλλά κατά τις 20/3. (να δουμε πως θα είμαστε μέχρι τότε)

----------


## vagskarm

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Φήμες ότι ο γιατρός μας έχει βάλει στο folding τις κάρτες ήχου και τα floppy δεν έχουν ακόμη επιβεβαιωθεί.

Πάντως κάτοικοι του Ηρακλείου, έκαναν παράπονα στις αρχές γιατί συμπολίτης τους έχει γεμίσει φωτοβολταϊκά ακόμη και τα πεζοδρόμια, και κρύβει τον ήλιο από τις ανεμογεννήτριες.....

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Φήμες ότι ο γιατρός μας έχει βάλει στο folding τις κάρτες ήχου και τα floppy δεν έχουν ακόμη επιβεβαιωθεί.
> 
> Πάντως κάτοικοι του Ηρακλείου, έκαναν παράπονα στις αρχές γιατί συμπολίτης τους έχει γεμίσει φωτοβολταϊκά ακόμη και τα πεζοδρόμια, και κρύβει τον ήλιο από τις ανεμογεννήτριες.....



Παλικαρι υπερβάλεις  :Smile: 

Οτι μπορουμε κανουμε   :Whistle: 

Τωρα που μπηκαμε και φατσα καρτα στη πρωτη σελιδα πιστευω να μπουν και νεα μελη  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: Iannis πρόσθεσε 46 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Υπάρχουν και αθόρυβοι "Καμικαζι" 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424744

Ευγε παλικάρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Χρόνια πολλά στον Θοδωρή-alexopth που γιορτάζει σήμερα  :Clap:

----------


## alexopth69

> Χρόνια πολλά στον Θοδωρή-alexopth που γιορτάζει σήμερα


Ευχαριστώ το κορίτσι μας  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ευχαριστώ το κορίτσι μας


Τεό  ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΟΣ    :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## alexopth69

thanx Γιάννη

----------


## sdikr

Χρονια  πολλά  στον θοδώρη,  συγνώμη  αν άργησα

----------


## Νικαετός

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα.

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στον alexopth, αλλά και στην aria (ήταν η μέρα της γυναίκας)  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Active  	142 (+12 )

12 νεα ατομα στην ομαδα μετα την αναφορα στις ειδησεις του φορουμ στην πρωτη σελιδα.........

----------


## NT1G

> Active  	142 (+12 )
> 
> 12 νεα ατομα στην ομαδα μετα την αναφορα στις ειδησεις του φορουμ στην πρωτη σελιδα.........


Το θέμα είναι αν θα κρατήσουν.. :Sad: 

Και που βλέπεις πόσοι είναι active ;  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Active      142 (+12 )
> 
> 12 νεα ατομα στην ομαδα μετα την αναφορα στις ειδησεις του φορουμ στην πρωτη σελιδα.........



Ποτέ  δεν σταμάτησε  να είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα,

----------


## alexopth69

Ευχαριστώ για τα χρόνια πολλά παιδιά. 

Και να κάνουμε πάλι 200 τα active μέλη. Κάποτε είχαμε φτάσει και τόσα...

----------


## mpapad

> Ποτέ  δεν σταμάτησε  να είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα,


Σαφώς, αλλά σαν νέο προσέλκυσε πιο πολύ κόσμο.
Πολλοί μπορεί να μην πάνε καν στην πρώτη σελίδα και να πάνε κατευθείαν στα νέα μηνύματα.

----------


## hemlock

> Σαφώς, αλλά σαν νέο προσέλκυσε πιο πολύ κόσμο.
> Πολλοί μπορεί να μην πάνε καν στην πρώτη σελίδα και να πάνε κατευθείαν στα νέα μηνύματα.


Απλα εγιναν καποια post Παραπανω για το fah...

----------


## Iannis

> Σαφώς, αλλά σαν νέο προσέλκυσε πιο πολύ κόσμο.
> Πολλοί μπορεί να μην πάνε καν στην πρώτη σελίδα και να πάνε κατευθείαν στα νέα μηνύματα.


ακριβώς  :One thumb up:

----------


## NT1G

Βρήκα τρόπο να προσελκύσουμε νέα μέλη:
 :Razz:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Iannis

> Βρήκα τρόπο να προσελκύσουμε νέα μέλη:



Καλα ε στο μυαλό μου εισαι Χθες εψαχνα εικόνες του Unkle Sam  :Smile:

----------


## NT1G

> Καλα ε στο μυαλό μου εισαι Χθες εψαχνα εικόνες του Unkle Sam


 :Clap: 
χαχα και εγώ μόλις διάβασα τα διάφορα posts αυτό μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και λέω ας φτιάξω μια εικόνα έτσι για πλάκα. :Cool:

----------


## tedd

> Βρήκα τρόπο να προσελκύσουμε νέα μέλη:


Τέλειοοοοοοο!!!!!!!

Η συντονιστική ομάδα να το βάλει σε banner σε μόνιμη βάση. :Smile:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Πριν καμμιά ώρα η GPU2 κατέβασε την 5902 των 1680 πόντων.
Τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο. 4πλάσος χρόνος 4πλάσιοι πόντοι, ~ 8000 - 8400PPD στην υπερχρονισμένη 285GTX (ως το 21% που έχει φτάσει μέχρι στιγμής)

Edit: [ Και σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ το 5900 βγαίνει σε general access που σημαίνει οτι και χωρίς το flag -advmethods θα κατεβαίνει σε όλους ]

----------


## civil

Μηπως ο "Θειος Σαμ" κανει μερικους να αφησουν το folding?
Μου φαινεται ψυχροπολεμικός !!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Papados

> Πριν καμμιά ώρα η GPU2 κατέβασε την 5902 των 1680 πόντων.


Κατέβασα κι εγω την 5902 και παρατήρησα το εξης. Η GPU με τα default settings διπλώνει πιο γρήγορα απο ότι εαν ανεβάσω τα ρολόγια :Thinking: 

Με core clock 550, shader 1350, memory clock 400 διπλώνει πιο γρήγορα από ότι εάν ανεβάσω το shader στα 1600.

Ξερει κανείς γιατί γινεται αυτό??

----------


## civil

> Πριν καμμιά ώρα η GPU2 κατέβασε την 5902 των 1680 πόντων.
> Τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο. 4πλάσος χρόνος 4πλάσιοι πόντοι, ~ 8000 - 8400PPD στην υπερχρονισμένη 285GTX (ως το 21% που έχει φτάσει μέχρι στιγμής)
> 
> Edit: [ Και σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ το 5900 βγαίνει σε general access που σημαίνει οτι και χωρίς το flag -advmethods θα κατεβαίνει σε όλους ]


Και σε μενα με την 5902 η 9800GT δινει 3700-3800 ppd περιπου. Τιποτα το συνταρακτικο. Με default settings και 24/7 λειτουργια παντα.

----------


## djuan1988

Το πρωί τελείωσα και το δεύτερο wu μου!

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω και την κάρτα γραφικών μου (8600Μ GS) αλλά με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι έχουν αναφερθεί πολλά προβλήματα με υπερθέρμανση της συγκεκριμένης κάρτας. Τώρα σε idle είναι στους 58-60 oC. Επίσης θα προσφέρει τίποτα ή απλά θα καταναλώνει ενέργεια? 

Πάντως είμαι πρόθυμος αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να την αφήσω να διπλώνει 24/7.

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Το πρωί τελείωσα και το δεύτερο wu μου!
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω και την κάρτα γραφικών μου (8600Μ GS) αλλά με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι έχουν αναφερθεί πολλά προβλήματα με υπερθέρμανση της συγκεκριμένης κάρτας. Τώρα σε idle είναι στους 58-60 oC. Επίσης θα προσφέρει τίποτα ή απλά θα καταναλώνει ενέργεια? 
> 
> Πάντως είμαι πρόθυμος αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να την αφήσω να διπλώνει 24/7.


Φίλε djuan1988, να είσαι σίγουρος οτι και η 8600 μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετά (εκτιμώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος 1400-2500 την ημέρα, ανάλογα με την πρωτείνη)

Όσο για τίς θερμοκρασίες θα πρέπει να την παρακολουθήσεις, σε 5 λέπτα θα έχει δείξει, αν και δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα. (εξαρτάται βέβαια πόσο την πούσαρες)

----------


## mpapad

> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω και την κάρτα γραφικών μου (8600Μ GS) αλλά με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι έχουν αναφερθεί πολλά προβλήματα με υπερθέρμανση της συγκεκριμένης κάρτας. Τώρα σε idle είναι στους 58-60 oC.


Σαν πολλά μου ακούγονται 60 σε idle.
Από ροή αέρα μάλλον δεν τα πας και τόσο καλά.

----------


## djuan1988

Βασικά laptop είναι δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά, αλλά από ότι είδα μετά από googling κάπου εκεί είναι σε όλους. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα.

----------


## Iannis

> Βασικά laptop είναι δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά, αλλά από ότι είδα μετά από googling κάπου εκεί είναι σε όλους. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα.



Αφου ειναι λαπτοπ θα ελεγα να γυρίσεις τα ρολογια της nVidia σε default και να τον βαλεις σε μια βασουλα (15-20 €) με ανεμιστηρα απο κατω  :One thumb up:

----------


## djuan1988

Αυτά μου δίνει το everest για την κάρτα γραφικών:



Πέρασα την κονσόλα για την κάρτα και μου βγάζει τώρα αυτό



νομίζω ότι λειτουργεί. Η θερμοκρασία είναι ανάμεσα στους 69-72 οC.
Έχω όμως πρόβλημα με το FahMon που μου βγάζει αυτό και δεν αναγνωρίζει τον client.

----------


## Iannis

Ο client ειναι μια χαρα Στο Fahmon απο το menu Tools->download new projects Μετα κλειστο και ξαναανοιξε το

----------


## djuan1988

Βασικά δική μου βλακεία ήταν! Είχα δηλώσει άλλον φάκελο και δεν έβρισκε το log....

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Πως μπορώ τώρα να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις στον client της κάρτας γραφικών (κονσόλα)?

----------


## NT1G

> Βασικά δική μου βλακεία ήταν! Είχα δηλώσει άλλον φάκελο και δεν έβρισκε το log....
> 
> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Πως μπορώ τώρα να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις στον client της κάρτας γραφικών (κονσόλα)?


Το τρέχεις από shortcut ; Αν ναι θέλει -configonly στο shortcut για να κάνεις ρυθμίσεις και μετά το σβήνεις και τρέχει κανονικά. :Smile:

----------


## djuan1988

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Τώρα νομίζω δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα άρα θα βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ τόσο την ομάδα όσο και για το καλό όλων.

----------


## Iannis

Που είναι ο A_gamer οεο   :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> Που είναι ο A_gamer οεο


 :Twisted Evil:  Θα χάλασε η 4850 του ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NT1G

Ξεπεράσαμε τους 240.000ppd χθες.  :One thumb up:   :Worthy:   :Cool:

----------


## kanenas3

> Ξεπεράσαμε τους 240.000ppd χθες.


Από ότι φαίνεται η ανακοίνωση απέδωσε καθώς έχουμε ανέβει κατακόρυφα τις τελευταίες μέρες!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Το έλεγα εγώ

----------


## kanenas3

Μήπως να βγαίνει μια ανακοίνωση για την πορεία της ομάδας κάθε τόσο για να μαθαίνει ο κόσμος...;

----------


## Iannis

> Μήπως να βγαίνει μια ανακοίνωση για την πορεία της ομάδας κάθε τόσο για να μαθαίνει ο κόσμος...;


Σωστός  :One thumb up:

----------


## djuan1988

Με Intel Core 2 Duo T9300 @2.5 GHz (χρησιμοποιεί τον έναν πυρήνα) μου κατεβάζει wus των 225 πόντων συνέχεια και κάνει 20 ώρες να τελειώσει. Το ίδιο και η κάρτα γραφικών (8600Μ GS) κατεβάζει ένα wu των 1680 πόντων αλλά θέλει 3 μέρες για την τελειώσει! Δεν είναι λίγα ρε παιδιά??

Απογοητεύτηκα τις προηγούμενες μέρες και είχα σταματήσει αλλά τώρα συνεχίζω...

cpu: 232 ppd 
gpu: 560 ppd

----------


## alexopth69

σε Τ9300 βάλε SMP

----------


## vagskarm

> Με Intel Core 2 Duo T9300 @2.5 GHz (χρησιμοποιεί τον έναν πυρήνα) μου κατεβάζει wus των 225 πόντων συνέχεια και κάνει 20 ώρες να τελειώσει. Το ίδιο και η κάρτα γραφικών (8600Μ GS) κατεβάζει ένα wu των 1680 πόντων αλλά θέλει 3 μέρες για την τελειώσει! Δεν είναι λίγα ρε παιδιά??
> 
> Απογοητεύτηκα τις προηγούμενες μέρες και είχα σταματήσει αλλά τώρα συνεχίζω...
> 
> cpu: 232 ppd 
> gpu: 560 ppd



Τρέχουν 24/7 ?

Πρέπει να έχεις win σε λαπτόπι. Με win-smp και 24/7 θα πας σίγουρα πάνω από 1000ppd.

----------


## marios007

Core Amber Project: 4609 δίνει το φοβερό ποσό των..... :Clap:    47 πόντων.

----------


## djuan1988

> σε Τ9300 βάλε SMP





> Τρέχουν 24/7 ?
> 
> Πρέπει να έχεις win σε λαπτόπι. Με win-smp και 24/7 θα πας σίγουρα πάνω από 1000ppd.


Ναι τρέχει 24/7! 

Έχω win vista business 32bit. Να βάλω smp ε? Νομίζω είναι καλούτσικος ο επεξεργαστής για laptop και θεωρώ ότι πάει χαμένος.

Για την κάρτα έχει κανείς καμία γνώμη?

----------


## vagskarm

Η κάρτα αυτή φίλε έχει μικρή παραγωγή. Ο επεξεργαστής είναι πολύ καλός για win-smp πάει χαμένος σε απλή κονσόλα.

----------


## NT1G

:Cool:   :OK: 
Κατάφερα πρώτη φορά και μπήκα στο top10 της ομάδας του folding και είπα να το γιορτάσω. :Cool:   :Superman: 
Πάρτε ένα γλυκάκι. :Razz: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## mpapad

> Κατάφερα πρώτη φορά και μπήκα στο top10 της ομάδας του folding και είπα να το γιορτάσω. 
> Πάρτε ένα γλυκάκι.


Ωπ! και είχα μια λιγούρα!

----------


## Iannis

> Κατάφερα πρώτη φορά και μπήκα στο top10 της ομάδας του folding και είπα να το γιορτάσω. 
> Πάρτε ένα γλυκάκι.


Σωστός παλικαρι Ευγε

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

> Κατάφερα πρώτη φορά και μπήκα στο top10 της ομάδας του folding και είπα να το γιορτάσω. 
> Πάρτε ένα γλυκάκι.


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Mπράβο σου και εις ανωτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NT1G

> Ωπ! και είχα μια λιγούρα!





> Σωστός παλικαρι Ευγε





> Mπράβο σου και εις ανωτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστώ !  :Rock On: 
Και ελπίζω σύντομα και στην πρώτη θέση :Smile: 
(Λέμε και καμιά....για να περνάει η ώρα) :ROFL:   :Stupid:

----------


## Νικαετός

Τελικά η 295, μάλλον θα γίνει SONY BRAVIA ή κάποια αντίστοιχη samsung, οπότε θα αρκεστώ στα τωρινά μεγέθη πόντων. Πάλι καλά που έχουμε τον δόκτωρα και ανεβάζει στροφές (χωρίς φυσικά να παραγνωρίζω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας)

----------


## Iannis

> Τελικά η 295, μάλλον θα γίνει SONY BRAVIA ή κάποια αντίστοιχη samsung, οπότε θα αρκεστώ στα τωρινά μεγέθη πόντων. Πάλι καλά που έχουμε τον δόκτωρα και ανεβάζει στροφές (χωρίς φυσικά να παραγνωρίζω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας)


Δεν πειραζει μια χαρα ειμαστε Παλικαρια
Νικολα βαλε και τις κορες σου στη σβουρα  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

*
*

----------


## aria

Βαγγέληηη ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!  :Clap:   :Happy Birthday: 

Να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου και να σε χαίρεται και αυτή  :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, κι εσύ ότι επιθυμείς, να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου!

----------


## Νικαετός

Xρόνια πολλά Βαγγέλη ΚΑΙ για τα γενέθλιά σου ΚΑΙ για την (αυριανή) γιορτή σου. Να χαίρεσαι ό,τι αγαπάς και να σε χαίρονται όλοι. Πάντα υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## vagskarm

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, υγεία σε όλους. Αντε και η ομάδα μας να φτάσει τους 1000 ενεργούς  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, υγεία σε όλους. Αντε και η ομάδα μας να φτάσει τους 1000 ενεργούς


Πολύχρονος και απο μενα παλικάρι 

Κρατα γερα και θα γίνουμε και 1000  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## gtklocker

Χρόνια πολλά, ψηλέ!

Ό,τι επιθυμείς.

----------


## Hengeo

Χρόνια πολλά vagskarm, ό,τι επιθυμείς να το έχεις!  :One thumb up: 

Η ομάδα πετάει βλέπω. Καλά ο Γιατρός έχει βάλει μέχρι και τα πορτατίφ να φολντάρουν!  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με υγεία  vagskarm

 :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με υγεία  vagskarm

 :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά και εσείς ό,τι επιθυμείτε.

Α, δεν πιστεύω στις 28 να κλείσετε τα πισιά, μην αρπάξω κανένα βούρδουλα...

----------


## NT1G

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά και εσείς ό,τι επιθυμείτε.
> 
> Α, δεν πιστεύω στις 28 να κλείσετε τα πισιά, μην αρπάξω κανένα βούρδουλα...


Εντάξει τι είναι 1 ώρα χωρίς folding. :Embarassed: 
Μετά θα κάνουμε OC για να μαζέψουμε τους χαμένους πόντους. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tedd

> Εντάξει τι είναι 1 ώρα χωρίς folding.
> Μετά θα κάνουμε OC για να μαζέψουμε τους χαμένους πόντους.


Το αντίθετο, μπορούμε να φουλάρουμε γιατι θα υπάρχει επάρκεια ρευματος :Razz: .

Για ρώτα και το γιατρο τι περναει που "τραβάει" το μισό ρευμα τις Κρητης και τον κυνηγουν οι γειτονες. :Wink:

----------


## Iannis

> Το αντίθετο, μπορούμε να φουλάρουμε γιατι θα υπάρχει επάρκεια ρευματος.
> 
> Για ρώτα και το γιατρο τι περναει που "τραβάει" το μισό ρευμα τις Κρητης και τον κυνηγουν οι γειτονες.


Βρε δεν ακούσατε ποσες ηταν οι ζημιές της ΔΕΗ φέτος  Σήμερα ανακοινώθηκε.

Βοηθήστε την να εχει να πληρώσει τα golden παλικάρια της  :Whistle:

----------


## Iannis

Σήμερα στις 8:30 κάποιες μονάδες παραγωγής θα κλείσουν λόγω συντήρησης  για μια ωρα .   :Yahooooo:

----------


## NT1G

Αλλάξαν τους πόντους στις 5902,5903,5904 gpu? :Thinking: 
Παλιά έδιναν 1680 και τώρα τους πήγαν 1888. :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Σήμερα στις 8:30 κάποιες μονάδες παραγωγής θα κλείσουν λόγω συντήρησης  για μια ωρα .


Τώρα βγάζεις και ανακοινώσεις?
Κάτι σαν ΔΕΚΟ δηλ?

----------


## Iannis

> Αλλάξαν τους πόντους στις 5902,5903,5904 gpu?
> Παλιά έδιναν 1680 και τώρα τους πήγαν 1888.


Oxi η 04 και 03 που βλεπω τωρα στις 1680 ειναι




> Τώρα βγάζεις και ανακοινώσεις?
> Κάτι σαν ΔΕΚΟ δηλ?


ΣΣσσσσ  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 

Μας ακούει και ο Νικόλας  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## NT1G

Εμένα άλλα μου δείχνει στο fahmon  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Σήμερα στις 8:30 κάποιες μονάδες παραγωγής θα κλείσουν λόγω συντήρησης  για μια ωρα .


Μπράβο doc !! 

Άντε και στην πρώτη θέση  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

> Εμένα άλλα μου δείχνει στο fahmon


Δεν ειναι η ιδια Σε εμενα ειναι η (p5904 R12, C566, G2)




> Μπράβο doc !! 
> 
> Άντε και στην πρώτη θέση


Οτι μπορουμε κανουμεεε  ωρε παλικαρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια . Ειμαστε σταθερα πανω απο 200.000 ppd 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## alexopth69

> Αλλάξαν τους πόντους στις 5902,5903,5904 gpu?
> Παλιά έδιναν 1680 και τώρα τους πήγαν 1888.


Ναι τις ανέβασαν. Ο Γιάννης άμα κάνει download new projects θα δει κι αυτός τη διαφορά  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

> Ναι τις ανέβασαν. Ο Γιάννης άμα κάνει download new projects θα δει κι αυτός τη διαφορά


Done  :One thumb up: 

Σωστός για αλλη μια φορά ο Τεό  :Smile:

----------


## tedd

Kαλό μήνα παιδιά, τι έγινε; σίγησε το φοροuμ!!!!

Πάντως ο Μαρτης μας πήγε τέλεια με κοντά 6,5 εκατομμυρια ποντους :One thumb up: , μακράν ο καλύτερος μας μήνας και με τον doc :2Guns:  να τα "σπάει" με τους 1.1  εκατομμυρια ποντους που επιασε.

----------


## mpapad

Σε 6 μέρες θα ανέβουμε μια θέση!!  :One thumb up: 

( και σε περίπτωση που σας έλειψε θα μας περάσει σε 3 μήνες το teamFTL )  :Thumb down:

----------


## kanenas3

Ρε παιδιά έχουν μειωθεί οι πόντοι που δίνουν οι πρωτεΐνες ή είναι η ιδέα μου; Εδώ και μέρες έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα η απόδοση μου! Όλα κάτι μικρές παίρνω και πέρα από αυτό κρασάρουν συνέχει στην 4850! Σε κάποια φάση συνειδητοποίησα ότι 3 μέρες κατέβαζε νέες, έφτανε μέχρι 40-50% και μετά κολλούσε και κατέβαζε άλλη! Τι παίζει...;

----------


## Iannis

> Kαλό μήνα παιδιά, τι έγινε; σίγησε το φοροuμ!!!!
> 
> Πάντως ο Μαρτης μας πήγε τέλεια με κοντά 6,5 εκατομμυρια ποντους, μακράν ο καλύτερος μας μήνας και με τον doc να τα "σπάει" με τους 1.1  εκατομμυρια ποντους που επιασε.


καλο μηνα και απο μενα παλικάρια  

Παμε γερα για τις 300.000   :Whip:  :Yahooooo:  :Whip:  :Yahooooo: 




> Σε 6 μέρες θα ανέβουμε μια θέση!! 
> 
> ( και σε περίπτωση που σας έλειψε θα μας περάσει σε 3 μήνες το teamFTL )


Καλα μολις μας περασουν θα ξανακανουμε σαματα να φανε μηδενισμό πάλι  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 




> Ρε παιδιά έχουν μειωθεί οι πόντοι που δίνουν οι πρωτεΐνες ή είναι η ιδέα μου; Εδώ και μέρες έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα η απόδοση μου! Όλα κάτι μικρές παίρνω και πέρα από αυτό κρασάρουν συνέχει στην 4850! Σε κάποια φάση συνειδητοποίησα ότι 3 μέρες κατέβαζε νέες, έφτανε μέχρι 40-50% και μετά κολλούσε και κατέβαζε άλλη! Τι παίζει...;


Μια απο τα ιδια και σε μενα με κατι Win SMP Συχνά η νεες ειναι προβληματικές αλλα σε GPU φτου ... δεν εχω δει κατι περιεργο

----------


## kanenas3

> Μια απο τα ιδια και σε μενα με κατι Win SMP Συχνά η νεες ειναι προβληματικές αλλα σε GPU φτου ... δεν εχω δει κατι περιεργο


Καλά που μου το θύμισες...WinSMP κολλημένη εδώ και μέρες στο 21% αλλά με 100% CPU Usage...Καλά πάμε! 

Γενικά η ΑΤΙ είναι πολύ ασταθής στην GPU, μόνο με τους 8.12 και αντιγραφή των dll από το \system32 γίνεται βράχος! Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν το διορθώνουν ή από την ATI (που υποτίθεται ότι έβγαλε τους 9.3 για βελτίωση στο δίπλωμα και κρασάρει με ασύλληπτο ρυθμό) ή από το project...;

----------


## Iannis

> 


O Τεο  κατι σκαρώνει....... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

τίποτα Γιάννη, απλά έβαλα την ψύκτρα Arctic Cooling Xtreme GTX 280 στην GTX 285 και είδα την υγεία μου!!! 54 βαθμούς max στις πολύ βαριές πρωτείνες και μηδέν θόρυβος.

----------


## mpapad

> τίποτα Γιάννη, απλά έβαλα την ψύκτρα Arctic Cooling Xtreme GTX 280 στην GTX 285 και είδα την υγεία μου!!! 54 βαθμούς max στις πολύ βαριές πρωτείνες και μηδέν θόρυβος.


Ενδιαφέρον... από πού την τσίμπησες?
Ταιριάζει καλά στην 285? Χάνεις και 3ο slot?

----------


## alexopth69

από Γερμανία Κ&Μ elektronik. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένη για τη 285 αλλά για τη 280, δε μπορείς να καλύψεις όλη τη RAM. To VRM το καλύπτεις, αλλά μνήμες και regulators όχι όλες. Εγω ευτυχώς είχα πάρει 2 κομάτια για τις 2 285 μου και τελικά χρησιμοποίησα τις ψύκτρες κι απ τα δύο. Για τη δεύτερη τώρα θα πάρω αυτό
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/86...?tl=c16s226b34
και μαζί με την ψύκτρα που μου έχει μείνει θα βάλω και τη δεύτερη (κάποια στιγμή). Θα πρότεινα σε όλους να το πάρουν από την αρχή μαζί με το Arctic Cooling, αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Η εγκατάσταση είναι λίγο μπελάς, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Και ναι παίρνει και 3ο slot.

Ομως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι θαυμάσιο, μιλάμε πραγματικά για 20 βαθμούς κάτω και αθόρυβα. Έρχεται και καλοκαίρι....

----------


## mpapad

> από Γερμανία Κ&Μ elektronik. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν είναι σχεδιασμένη για τη 285 αλλά για τη 280, δε μπορείς να καλύψεις όλη τη RAM. To VRM το καλύπτεις, αλλά μνήμες και regulators όχι όλες. Εγω ευτυχώς είχα πάρει 2 κομάτια για τις 2 285 μου και τελικά χρησιμοποίησα τις ψύκτρες κι απ τα δύο. Για τη δεύτερη τώρα θα πάρω αυτό
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/86...?tl=c16s226b34
> και μαζί με την ψύκτρα που μου έχει μείνει θα βάλω και τη δεύτερη (κάποια στιγμή). Θα πρότεινα σε όλους να το πάρουν από την αρχή μαζί με το Arctic Cooling, αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Η εγκατάσταση είναι λίγο μπελάς, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Και ναι παίρνει και 3ο slot.
> 
> Ομως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι θαυμάσιο, μιλάμε πραγματικά για 20 βαθμούς κάτω και αθόρυβα. Έρχεται και καλοκαίρι....


Κρίμα. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι σε πιο ολοκληρωμένο. 
Να έβγαζε ο zalman τιποτις στο στύλ GV-1000 όπως είχε κάνει με την 8800gtx...

----------


## nothing

δεν ηξερα που να ποσταρω ακριβως αλλα ηθελα να πω πως ξεκινησα και εγω μολις τωρα με εναν ταπεινο φορητο αλλα καθε βοηθεια χρησιμη πιστευω πως ειναι...
δε ξερω βεβαια αν εκανα σωστες τις ρυθμισεις αλλα φανταζομαι πως ναι...
στο tray icon μου εμφανιζει  : working (0/1500) εδω και κανα 10λεπτο αλλα φανταζομαι πως αυτο ανεβαινει με αργους ρυθμους και στην περιπτωση μου θα πηγαινει παρα πολυ αργα...
[δεν εχω ξανακανει folding γενικα γιαυτο και δε ξερω τα βασικα καν...]
[και φυσικα γραφτηκα στην ομαδα του adslgr!!!]

----------


## NT1G

> δεν ηξερα που να ποσταρω ακριβως αλλα ηθελα να πω πως ξεκινησα και εγω μολις τωρα με εναν ταπεινο φορητο αλλα καθε βοηθεια χρησιμη πιστευω πως ειναι...
> δε ξερω βεβαια αν εκανα σωστες τις ρυθμισεις αλλα φανταζομαι πως ναι...
> στο tray icon μου εμφανιζει  : working (0/1500) εδω και κανα 10λεπτο αλλα φανταζομαι πως αυτο ανεβαινει με αργους ρυθμους και στην περιπτωση μου θα πηγαινει παρα πολυ αργα...
> [δεν εχω ξανακανει folding γενικα γιαυτο και δε ξερω τα βασικα καν...]
> [και φυσικα γραφτηκα στην ομαδα του adslgr!!!]


Ti cpu εχεις για αρχη; :Smile:

----------


## nothing

λοιπον τωρα κατσε να δω...
Ιntel p 4 στα 3,06 με 1GB μνημη...
ειναι λιγο κλαφτα μιας και ειναι του 04' το κατακαημενο (fujitsu siemens amilo d 7850 αν δε κανω λαθος) αλλα οπως ειπα σκεφτηκα οτι ολοι μπορουν να βοηθησουν απο λιγο...
ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες του επισημου site γιατι το msi που κατεβασα ειναι η graphic εκδοση και οχι κονσολα και εχει αλλαξει λιγο απο αυτα που εδιναν σαν οδηγιες εδω τα παιδια...
γενικα επειδη δε κανω και τρελες δουλεις με το laptop δε θελω να λειτουργει μονο στο idle (αλλωστε σαν idle θεωρουμε οταν δε κανω τιποτα φανταζομαι ε?) μιας και πιο πολυ σερφαρω στο σπιτι (και λιγο dreamweaver τωρα λογω πτυχιακης) οποτε μην καιει τσαμπα ο υπολογιστης...

----------


## vagskarm

Καλώς ήλθες nothing, κάθε συμμετοχή ευπρόσδεκτη  :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

βλεπω κατω στο tray οτι ειναι στο 150/1500...
αυτο σημαινει οτι προχωραει ετσι?
τα στατιστικα και οι ποντοι θα φανουν αργοτερα?γιατι ακομα στη σελιδα με εχει μηδενικα...
(ρωταω τελειως ενημερωτικα μιας και να μην καει τσαμπα τελειως χωρις αποτελεσμα...)
καλως σας βρηκα φυσικα και οταν συντομα θα παρω και καινουργιο pc θα δουλευει και αυτο φυσικα!!!

----------


## NT1G

> βλεπω κατω στο tray οτι ειναι στο 150/1500...
> αυτο σημαινει οτι προχωραει ετσι?
> τα στατιστικα και οι ποντοι θα φανουν αργοτερα?γιατι ακομα στη σελιδα με εχει μηδενικα...
> (ρωταω τελειως ενημερωτικα μιας και να μην καει τσαμπα τελειως χωρις αποτελεσμα...)
> καλως σας βρηκα φυσικα και οταν συντομα θα παρω και καινουργιο pc θα δουλευει και αυτο φυσικα!!!


Για να δεις τα δικα σου στατιστικά πρέπει να τελειώσουν 3-4 πρωτείνες. :Smile: 
Θα σου πρωτεινα κάποια στιγμή να βάλεις την απλή κονσόλα μιας και είναι ελαφρώς πιο γρήγορη και για να δεις πιο πολλές πληροφορίες για την τρέχουσα πρωτείνη που κάνεις, να εγκαταστήσεις το fahmon. :Smile:

----------


## tedd

> Για να δεις τα δικα σου στατιστικά πρέπει να τελειώσουν 3-4 πρωτείνες.


Και μία πρωτείνη αρκεί για να αρχίσει το σύστημα να τον εμφανίζει, και αφού φυσικά γίνει και το update απο τον σερβερ το οποιο γίνεται κάθε 2ώρες.

----------


## NT1G

:Crying:  :Crying:  :Vava: 
Πέσαμε κάτω από τους 180.000 πόντους. :Sad:

----------


## tedd

> Πέσαμε κάτω από τους 180.000 πόντους.


Ανασυντάσεται ο γιατρος όπου λόγω Πασχα προσπαθεί να συνδέσει τις σούβλες με τις GPU. :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

Εκτός αν αρχίσανε να κολλάνε οι πρωτείνες όπως γίνεται σε μένα εδώ και μερικές μέρες. Αναγκάστηκα να εγκαταστήσω από την αρχή όλες τις SMP & GPU που είχα! Η 2 της ΑΤΙ δε δίνανε πόντους για αρκετές μέρες παρότι δούλευαν στο φουλ...Για τσεκάρετε και εσείς!

----------


## nothing

εγω δυστυχως δε μπορω να βοηθησω πολυ τελικα γιατι το κακομοιρο το laptop τελικα παραδιδει πνευμα και κλεινει απο μονο του απο την πολυ κουραση...
συντομα θα επανελθω με το καινουργιο ευχομαι...!!!

----------


## Iannis

> εγω δυστυχως δε μπορω να βοηθησω πολυ τελικα γιατι το κακομοιρο το laptop τελικα παραδιδει πνευμα και κλεινει απο μονο του απο την πολυ κουραση...
> συντομα θα επανελθω με το καινουργιο ευχομαι...!!!



Δεν συνιστώ folding με laptop. Βράζουν  :Smile:

----------


## tedd

> Ξερετε η πρωτείνη που δουλέυεται για ποιά ασθένεια ειναι; 
> Αν οχι και είστε περιεργοι να μαθέτε κατεβάστε το http://fahinfo.org/fahmon_wus.tbz2 το οπoίο ειναι ένα συμπιεσμενο αρχειο όπου περιέχει λίστα με τις πρωτεινες και τι ασθένειες ερευνούν με αυτές.


Update,περιεχει και τις νεες πρωτεινες.

Για όσους έχουν windows ανοιγει και με το winzip

----------


## mpapad

> Ανασυντάσεται ο γιατρος όπου λόγω Πασχα προσπαθεί να συνδέσει τις σούβλες με τις GPU.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Να ενημερώσω ότι αναγκαστικά διακόπτω το folding μέχρι την άλλη Παρασκευή, αφού θα λείπω στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## alexopth69

> Να ενημερώσω ότι αναγκαστικά διακόπτω το folding μέχρι την άλλη Παρασκευή, αφού θα λείπω στο εξωτερικό.


καλές διακοπές τυχερέ... Θα έχουμε απώλειες τις γιορτές όπως κάθε γιορτή

----------


## Iannis

Το quiz της ημέρας.

Πόσες βίδες ξεβιδώνουμε για να βγαλουμε την stock ψήκτρα από μια GTX295

Ακούω?

----------


## NT1G

> Το quiz της ημέρας.
> 
> Πόσες βίδες ξεβιδώνουμε για να βγαλουμε την stock ψήκτρα από μια GTX295
> 
> Ακούω?


(Τυχαίο νούμερο) 10 ;  :Shifty:

----------


## mpapad

> (Τυχαίο νούμερο) 10 ;


Μάλλον για 50 το κόβω...

----------


## Iannis

Κοντα επεσε το 2ο παλικαρι  :One thumb up: 

57 κυριοι Αν εχετε στο θεό σας

2 ωρες μου πηρε να βαλω το ενα μπλοκ  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## NT1G

> Κοντα επεσε το 2ο παλικαει 
> 
> 57 κυριοι Αν εχετε στο θεό σας
> 
> 2 ωρες μου πηρε να βαλω το ενα μπλοκ


Ναι αλλά όπως λένε και οι άγγλοι No pain, no gain σε πόντους στο folding. :Twisted Evil: 

(χαχα 57 βίδες, δεν πάμε καλά  :Crazy: )

----------


## vagskarm

Εεεε, πώς κάνετε έτσι βρε παιδιά. Ούτε 60 ..........................................

 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## tedd

> Κοντα επεσε το 2ο *παλικαει*


Ποιος κάηκε πάλι!!! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ποιος κάηκε πάλι!!!


Ένα spell checker.  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Ποιος κάηκε πάλι!!!


ποιος τι που? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

μη σας ξεφύγει κατι    :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

Καλό Πασχα σε ολη την ομάδα

Οι ψησταριές εχουν την τιμητική τους αυτές τις μέρες.

Οι nVidia χτυπάνε το αρνί σε 1 ωρα. Ποιο γρήγορα απο τα κάρβουνα.

Πράξτε αναλόγως    :Superman:  :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## mpapad

> Καλό Πασχα σε ολη την ομάδα
> 
> Οι ψησταριές εχουν την τιμητική τους αυτές τις μέρες.
> 
> Οι nVidia χτυπάνε το αρνί σε 1 ωρα. Ποιο γρήγορα απο τα κάρβουνα.
> 
> Πράξτε αναλόγως


Κρίμα που η μητρική μου δεν υποστηρίζει SLI. Θα έβαζα και 2η 285.

----------


## alexopth69

> Κρίμα που η μητρική μου δεν υποστηρίζει SLI. Θα έβαζα και 2η 285.


Για folding παντως δε θες Sli και εγω 2 285 σε non sli εχω

----------


## mpapad

> Για folding παντως δε θες Sli και εγω 2 285 σε non sli εχω


Το ξέρω... αλλά μόνο για folding θα το έχουμε το θηρίο?
Να παίζεις παιχνίδια και να μη δουλεύει η 2η κάρτα ( και να καίει τσάμπα ρεύμα ) δε παίζει.

----------


## Iannis

> Το ξέρω... αλλά μόνο για folding θα το έχουμε το θηρίο?
> Να παίζεις παιχνίδια και να μη δουλεύει η 2η κάρτα ( και να καίει τσάμπα ρεύμα ) δε παίζει.



Αρα παμε σε πλατφορμα Χ58 που τα εχει και τα 2 CF και SLI  :Yahooooo:

----------


## NT1G

> Αρα παμε σε πλατφορμα Χ58 που τα εχει και τα 2 CF και SLI


Έχει και core i7 άρα και 8 πυρήνες (άσχετο που οι μισοί ειναι hyper-threading) = 2 smp
 :Cool:

----------


## mpapad

Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι δε κάνω τίποτα.
Μετά θα δω πώς πάμε με τις τιμές και θα πράξω αναλόγως...

----------


## civil

Μετα απο λιγες μερες διακοπης λογω τεχνικου προβληματος επανειλθα!!

----------


## tedd

> Μετα απο λιγες μερες διακοπης λογω τεχνικου προβληματος επανειλθα!!


Welcome back!!!! Ααααα και ξεκινάμε επίσης γερά με διπλοβάρδιες για το χαμενο έδαφος :Razz:

----------


## Minas1000

Παιδια μερικες αποριες.

1)Εγκατεστησα το gui client το console και το Gpu και τα τρεχω και τα 3 μαζι.Το gui στον ενα πυρηνα,
το console στον αλλο και το gpu με την Nvidia.Ειναι οκ?
2)Εχω βαλει και στα τρια client το ιδιο user name τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι κοινα στο user name μου?
3)Η gpu εχει φτιαξει 3 WU και τα 2 client απο 2 το καθε ενα αλλα βλεπω μονο τους ποντους απο 1WU (384points) Οταν κανει ανανεωση στα στατιστικα θα τα βαλει και τα υπολοιπα?
4)Δεν βλεπω το ονομα μου στη λιστα της ομαδας μας 36673 εδω στο site, πρεπει να κανω κατι? Η θα μπει αυτοματα αργοτερα?
5)Πως μπορω να βαλω το γραναζι ?

Υποψιν το ξεκινησα το μεσημερι κατα τις 3.Πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο η ειναι οκ?.Παντως στα log των client αναφερει οτι σταλθηκαν τα αποτελεσματα με επιτυχια στο τελος καθε WU.

----------


## NT1G

> Παιδια μερικες αποριες.
> 
> 1)Εγκατεστησα το gui client το console και το Gpu και τα τρεχω και τα 3 μαζι.Το gui στον ενα πυρηνα,
> το console στον αλλο και το gpu με την Nvidia.Ειναι οκ?
> 2)Εχω βαλει και στα τρια client το ιδιο user name τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι κοινα στο user name μου?
> 3)Η gpu εχει φτιαξει 3 WU και τα 2 client απο 2 το καθε ενα αλλα βλεπω μονο τους ποντους απο 1WU (384points) Οταν κανει ανανεωση στα στατιστικα θα τα βαλει και τα υπολοιπα?
> 4)Δεν βλεπω το ονομα μου στη λιστα της ομαδας μας 36673 εδω στο site, πρεπει να κανω κατι? Η θα μπει αυτοματα αργοτερα?
> 5)Πως μπορω να βαλω το γραναζι ?
> 
> Υποψιν το ξεκινησα το μεσημερι κατα τις 3.Πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο η ειναι οκ?.Παντως στα log των client αναφερει οτι σταλθηκαν τα αποτελεσματα με επιτυχια στο τελος καθε WU.


1.Ναι αν και θα μπορούσες να βάλεις 2 κονσόλες ή 1 smp. :Smile: 
2.Ναι :Smile: 
3.Υποθέτω ναι
4.Δεν γνωρίζω  :Embarassed: 
5.Στον πίνακα ελέγχου στο Ομάδες μελών νομίζω το βάζεις.

Καλό folding. :Smile:

----------


## Minas1000

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Περασα 2 κονσολες και σε ubuntu στο ιδιο pc και εχω δωσει id 1 και 2 οπως στα Windows.
Υπαρχει προβλημα? Μηπως πρεπει να βαλω αλλα ID's?
Client Nvidia υπαρχει για ubuntu?

----------


## NT1G

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
> Περασα 2 κονσολες και σε ubuntu στο ιδιο pc και εχω δωσει id 1 και 2 οπως στα Windows.
> Υπαρχει προβλημα? Μηπως πρεπει να βαλω αλλα ID's?
> Client Nvidia υπαρχει για ubuntu?


Καλά είσαι. :Smile: 
Gpu σε ubuntu μόνο μέσο wine νομίζω. :Smile:

----------


## nothing

μολις εγκατεστησα στο καινουργιο pc το προγραμμα!!!
και ξεκινησα...
ερωτησεις τωρα:
1)πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ολους τους πυρηνες ?(εχω 4πυρηνο πλεον)
[μονο με το check στο κουτακι "do not lock cores..."?]
2)πως μπορω να διαπιστωσω οτι ολοι λειτουργουν οταν απλα σερφαρω πχ...

αυτα προς το παρον και θα επανελθω για αλλεσ αν εχω....

σε windows με την gpu εκδοση...

(προς το παρον γιατι μετα θα εχω και linux)

----------


## tedd

O μόνος τροπος για να αξιοποιήσεις στο έπακρο ολους τους πυρήνες σε ενα πολύπηρυνο επεξεργαστη ειναι ειτε να εγκαταστησεις τόσες απλές κονσόλες όσοι και οι πυρηνες ή να εγκαταστήσεις την smp κονσόλα η οποία ειναι πολύ πιο αποδοτική απο τις απλές και αυτή προτείνεται να χρησιμοποιήται. 

Για smp κονσόλα υπάρχει και η λύση μεσω vmware να εγκατάστησεις linux και να τρέχεις απο εκει την smp, επειδη όμως το vmware βλέπει έως και 2πύρηνες σε 4πύρηνο θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις 2 VM's για το 100% της cpu, ο κόπος πάντως αξίζει γιατι η λίνουξ smp ειναι κατα 20-30% πιο αποδοτική απο ότι η windows smp.

----------


## nothing

παρατηρησα μολις τωρα που κοιταξα οτι εχει κατοχυρωθει το πρωτο σκορ που εκανα (γιουπιι!!!) αλλα εκει που λεει Active processors ειτε στο 50 days ειτε στο 7 days εχει 1...
γιατι αυτο?ειναι εγκυρο καταρχας η συγκεκριμενη καταχωρηση που γινεται ή οχι?
αν ειναι τοτε τι κανω λαθος και πως μπορω να το διορθωσω (με την υφισταμενη εκδοση που ειναι gpu) ?

----------


## tedd

Active processors εννοει ποσες κονσολες χρησιμοποιεις και οχι πόσους πυρηνες επεξεργαστη έχεις.

----------


## nothing

ωραιος!  :One thumb up:  χαρηκα με την διευκρινηση....
τωρα συνολικα οτι σε ενα 11ωρο εχει κανει 2500/2500 και 300/1500 το θεωρεις ικανοποιητικο?
για να δω αν εχει καποιο αποτελεσμα...
 ή παει πολυ αργα?

----------


## tedd

2500/2500 και 300/1500 τι ειναι αυτά; αν εννοεις τα steps τις πρωτεινης αυτο εξαρτάται για ποια πρωτεινη μιλάς και ποσους πόντους έχει και με τι μηχάνημα τις δουλέυεις. 
Βάλε το fahmon για να παρακολουθεις την παραγωγη τους και πόσο ειναι το ppd τους (points per day), αυτο ειναι που μετραει, μόνο με τα steps δεν μπορεις να βγάλεις συμπαίρασμα πόσο απποδοτικό ειναι ένα μηχάνημα.

........Auto merged post: tedd πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ειδα στα στατιστικα οτι ανεβασες μια των 84 βαθμων αρα έχεις βάλει την απλή κονσολα και εχεις δηλωσει να δουλευεις τα μικρα πακέτα (small packet), αυτες οι πρωτεινες ειναι κυριως για αδύναμους υπολογιστες, 
Παραπάνω λές οτι έχει 4πήρυνο, αυτές οι πρωτεινες δεν αξιοποιουν σωστα την δύναμη, το 2-4πυρηνων απόψη μου ειναι οτι καλύτερα να έβαζες μια smp κονσόλα. Μέσα σε ένα 24ωρο θα ειχες χαλαρά παραγωγή πάνω απο 2.000 πόντους εγω με ένα 4πήρυνο κάνω κοντά στους 4000-4500 βαθμούς ημερησίως.

----------


## nothing

το fahmon το εβαλα αλλα δεν επιασα το πως δουλευει μιας και δεν μου κανει κατι...
[αλλα να ειμαι ειλικρινης χτες δε το εψαξα πολυ,θα προσπαθησω σημερα να βρω σωστες οδηγιες για να δω πως δουλευει]
βασικα  αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται ειναι πως βαζω τον client (κανω add new client > ονομαζω στο name και μετα που ψαχνω location δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να βρω...]
για κονσολα να βαλω αυτη που λεει απλη win smp ή απλη κονσολα?
και στην καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να εχω 4 κονσολες ή μπορω να εχω μια για ολους τους πυρηνες?
sorry για τις ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να μαθω... :Embarassed: 

........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 90 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

εβαλα τελικα την απλη 4 φορες με διαφορετικο id(1-4) και ξεκινησε...
μολις δω προοδο θα ενημερωσω αλλιως θα αρχισω τις ερωτησεις παλι !! :Razz:

----------


## NT1G

> το fahmon το εβαλα αλλα δεν επιασα το πως δουλευει μιας και δεν μου κανει κατι...
> [αλλα να ειμαι ειλικρινης χτες δε το εψαξα πολυ,θα προσπαθησω σημερα να βρω σωστες οδηγιες για να δω πως δουλευει]
> βασικα  αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται ειναι πως βαζω τον client (κανω add new client > ονομαζω στο name και μετα που ψαχνω location δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να βρω...]
> για κονσολα να βαλω αυτη που λεει απλη win smp ή απλη κονσολα?
> και στην καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να εχω 4 κονσολες ή μπορω να εχω μια για ολους τους πυρηνες?
> sorry για τις ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να μαθω...


Αν έχεις X2 ή X4 cpu βάλε smp κονσόλα. :Smile: 
Τώρα για το fahmon:
Έστω ότι ο φάκελος που είναι περασμένο το πρόγραμμα του folding είναι ο:
c:\FAH_SMP\

ε αυτό το path βάζεις στο location στο add new client.
 :Smile:

----------


## nothing

ναι το θεμα μου ειναι οτι εχω πχ οι κονσολες "ξεκινησαν" (αλλα απο steps τιποτα ακομη) στο fahmon ενω βαζω το path μου τα βγαζει με μαυρα κουτακια και χωις καμια λεπτομερεια...
[πριν με την gpu τελικα καταφερα και βρηκα το Path που ηταν κρυμμενο και μου ειχε εμφανισει με κιτρινο]

να πω πως δοκιμασα και το full path c:\Folding@HomeID1\client.cfg και παλι τιποτα...


ΟΛΑ ΟΚ....

τελικα αυτην τη φορα περαστηκαν στο fahmon αλλα εξακολουθουν να ειναι στο 0%....
με προβηματιζει λιγακι αυτο...
εχουν περασει τουλαχιστον 15λεπτα

----------


## tedd

> τελικα αυτην τη φορα περαστηκαν στο fahmon αλλα εξακολουθουν να ειναι στο 0%....
> με προβηματιζει λιγακι αυτο...
> εχουν περασει τουλαχιστον 15λεπτα


Yπομονή θέλει, δεν τελειωνουν έτσι τόσο γρήγορα, σε απλές κονσόλες εχω τυχει πρωτεινες που για κάθε 1% ηθελαν και πάνω από μισή ωρα.

Εδω εξηγει την σημαινουν στο fahmon τα διαφορα χρωματα  που εχει το κουτακι διπλά απο κάθε κονσόλα.

Oταν ειναι κιτρινο σημαινει επίσης και οτι δεν εχουν ολοκληρωθει 3 frames απο τοτε που ξεκινησε η κονσολα για να υπολογισσει το ακριβες ppd, αυτο ισχευει οταν απο τα preferences επιλεψεις το ppd να υπολογίζεται βάση των 3 τελευταιων frames που ολοκληρωσες.

----------


## NT1G

> τελικα αυτην τη φορα περαστηκαν στο fahmon αλλα εξακολουθουν να ειναι στο 0%....
> με προβηματιζει λιγακι αυτο...
> εχουν περασει τουλαχιστον 15λεπτα


Μου έχει τύχει σε απλή κονσόλα το 1% να θέλει πάνω από 1 ώρα.. :Eek: 
Και το λιγότερο ~22 λεπτά. Οπότε άραξε και όλα θα γίνουν. :Smile:

----------


## nothing

α οκ...
απλα με προβληματιζε οτι τα steps παραμεναν μηδενικα...
μετα απο ενα reboot που εκανα, για ασχετο λογο βεβαια, τωρα βλεπω οτι ξεκινησαν...
πιστευω οτι πλεον ειναι ετοιμα τα πραγματα αλλα εχω αλλη μια απορια...
παρατηρησα οτι για τρεξουν χρειαζεται 1)να το κανω manual εγω (δεν ξεκινανε απο μονα τους) και 2)τα παραθυρακια πρεπει να υπαρχουν...(δηλαδη να τρεχουν στο background γινεται ή μπα?)

----------


## NT1G

> α οκ...
> απλα με προβληματιζε οτι τα steps παραμεναν μηδενικα...
> μετα απο ενα reboot που εκανα, για ασχετο λογο βεβαια, τωρα βλεπω οτι ξεκινησαν...
> πιστευω οτι πλεον ειναι ετοιμα τα πραγματα αλλα εχω αλλη μια απορια...
> παρατηρησα οτι για τρεξουν χρειαζεται 1)να το κανω manual εγω (δεν ξεκινανε απο μονα τους) και 2)τα παραθυρακια πρεπει να υπαρχουν...(δηλαδη να τρεχουν στο background γινεται ή μπα?)


Μπα. :Razz: 
τα παράθυρα των κονσολών μένουν. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται όμως αν τις βάλεις σαν service. :Smile: 
Α και σαν service ξεκινάει μόνο του. :Smile:

----------


## nothing

οχι τελικα βαση task manager τρεχει....
αλλα ακομα να δω εστω 1% καπου...
τελος παντων θα δουμε αν θα το καταφερω τελικα!

----------


## nothing

τελικα οκ λειτουργουν ολες οι κονσολες!!!γιουπι!!!
κατι τελευταιο τωρα....
πως γινεται οταν κλεισω το pc και να μη χανετε η εργασια που εχει γινει μεχι τωρα...
πχ εχει φθασει στο 3% και δε θελω να χαθει αυτο...γινεται μονο του αυτοματα ή πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω?

----------


## Iannis

> τελικα οκ λειτουργουν ολες οι κονσολες!!!γιουπι!!!
> κατι τελευταιο τωρα....
> πως γινεται οταν κλεισω το pc και να μη χανετε η εργασια που εχει γινει μεχι τωρα...
> πχ εχει φθασει στο 3% και δε θελω να χαθει αυτο...γινεται μονο του αυτοματα ή πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω?


Ευγε παλικαρι και καλη αρχή. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Κανονικά δεν κάνεις τίποτα θα συνεχίζει απο εκει που σταμάτησε .

----------


## nothing

ναι το παρατηρησα σημερα που τον ανοιξα.... :One thumb up: 
απλα παρατηρω οτι αν κλεισω την κονσολα (το παραθυρο) αλλες φορες συνεχιζει και τρεχει κανονικα και το βλεπω και απο το fahmon ενω αλλες κοκκινιζει και προφανως(??)/ισως σταματαει...
βεβαια συνεχως το χρωμα ειναι στο κιτρινο εκτος απο χτες που στη μια κονσολα ηταν πρασινο και στις αλλες κιτρινο...

----------


## nothing

χρησιμοποιω το fahmon αλλα σημερα παραδειγμα ειναι ολα κολλημενα στο κιτρινο χρωμα και μηδενικα...
το attach που εβαλα ειναι για να μου πειτε τι σημαινει αυτο το μυνημα μιας και μου το εχει βγαλει καμποσες φορες οταν ανοιγω και τις 4 κονσολες απο το exe του καθε φακελου αλλα ακομη και αν τυχει να ανοιξω μονο 3...
γενικα πολυ περιεργο το ολο θεμα και πολυ παιδεμα για να ξεκινησεις και μονο...
να παραθεσω επισης οτι ολα αυτα συμβαινουν ενω στο task manager βλεπω χρηση 100% της cpu στον καθε πηρυνα...
γιαυτο και μου φαινονται περιεργα τα αποτελεσματα...
χτες παραδειγμα πηρα καμια 200 ποντους μονο και το ειχα πανω απο 12 ωρες ανοιχτο να δουλευει και παντα με 100%...
εχουν δηλωθει ως service οι κονσολες και οποτε ανοιγω το pc πιανουν δουλεια...
πειτε μου τι λαθος κανω και δε πανε τα πραγματα οπως πρεπει...
με δεδομενο οτι εχω φτιαξει 4 κονσολες και 1 την gpu που εχει μεινει αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιειται φυσικα.απο το fahmon ειχε παρει ποδι απο την αρχη...

----------


## vpol

Για το file_io_error
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...15603&page=259

----------


## nothing

ναι οκ να τα διαβασω αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν εκανα κατι απο κονσολα αλλα απλα ανοιγα τα exe τους δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να το κανει αυτο....παρολα αυτα ακολουθησα μια συμβουλη του EvilHawk οπου αναφερει ενω βεβαια ειναι για smp κονσολα οτι αν εχουμε αυτο το error να αλλαξουμε μια επιλογη την 


> *EDIT: άν δείτε μηνύματα για FILE_IO_ERROR κατά την εκτέλεση της κονσόλας, κλείστε την και ξανατρέξτε το "fah -configonly" στην ερώτηση:
> Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [yes]? Να απαντήσετε ΝΟ


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=249

επισης τα εβγαλα απο service ωστε να τα ξεκιναω εγω...
θα δειξει...προς το παρον με 2 κονσολες να τρεχουν εδω και κατι ωρες ολα καλα...
τωρα θα ξεκινησω και τις αλλες...
επισης αλλαξα και το checkpoint και το εβαλα στα 15.

----------


## tedd

Eπισης μεσά απο τον task manager καλο θα ηταν να κάνεις set affinity για κάθε κονσόλα σε ένα διαφοερτικό πύρηνα, γιατι έτσι τώρα κάθε κονσολά δουλέυεται απο όλους τους πυρηνες. Θα βελτιωθει λίγο η αποδοσή τους. Οπώς σου ειχα πει και σε προηγουμενο ποστ, απο την στιγμή που έχεις 4πύρηνο προτειμότερο ειναι να έχεις smp κονσόλες και οχι απλή.

----------


## nothing

βασικα δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω  :Razz:  αλλα χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που λες(αν και καταλαβα γενικα) μια κονσολα χρησιμοποιει ενα πυρηνα...
πχ οταν ξεκινησα με μια κονσολα σημερα η cpu ηταν κολλημενη στο 25%(αρα λογικα ενας πυρηνας μονο δουλευε) ...
μετα οταν εβαλα την δευτερη πηγε 50% σταθερα,
με τη τριτη 75% και τελικα με την τεταρτη στο 100%.
τωρα αν δεν ενοουσες αυτο παρακαλω εξηγησε το παραπανω...

παρολα αυτα καποια στιγμη θα βαλω την smp αλλα πρωτα θα περασω τα χ64 γιατι τωρα εκμεταλλευομαι μεχρι 3gb ram λογω 32bit xp...

----------


## tedd

Μπααα...... δεν απογοητευομαι, αλλα αυτο το 25%, 50%..100% ειναι το συνολικό cpu usage και όχι ποσο ειναι φορτωμένος ο κάθενας πύρηνας. Ανοιξε τον task manager χωρίς να τρέχεις κάποια εφαρμογή και πάνε στο performance που δειχνει με γράφημα τον φόρτο για κάθε πύρηνα έπειτα τρέξε μια κονσόλα και θα δεις οτι το cpu load θα ειναι 25% (φυσικό) αλλα η διεργασία θα ειναι καταμερισμένη και στους 4 πύρηνες δεν θα ειναι ένας πύρηνας στο 100% και οι αλλοι στο 0, για αυτό με το set affintity ορίζουμαι σε ποιον-ποιους πυρήνες θέλουμε να τρέχει μόνο.

----------


## nothing

μα αυτο σου εξηγω....
το δοκιμασα αυτο που λες για να βλεπω τους πυρηνες ξεχωριστα...
το αποτελεσμα ηταν στο 25% μια κονσολα να απασχολει εναν πυρηνα(και οι αλλοι μηδενικοι) και παει λεγοντας με τους 2 ,3 και 4...
δηλαδη δεν ηταν ολοι στο 7 περιπου που λεει ο λογος για να ισχυει αυτο που λες...
αλλα τελος παντων τελικα λειτουργουν ολα παλι προς το παρον(και ελπιζω γενικοτερα!!!)
παντως thanks για τις πληροφοριες γενικα!!!
σε επομενο προβλημα πιστευω πως θα εχω την βοηθεια που θα χρειαστει απο ολους σας!!

----------


## nothing

τελικα και σημερα πηγαινουν ολα καλα! :One thumb up:  μαλλον φτιαχτηκε το θεμα...
επομενη ερωτηση που εχω ειναι μιας και καπως ασχετος με το project η καρτα γραφικων χρησιμοποιειται καπου τωρα ή πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο ωστε να την εκμεταλλευτω και αυτην στο διπλωμα...

----------


## NT1G

> τελικα και σημερα πηγαινουν ολα καλα! μαλλον φτιαχτηκε το θεμα...
> επομενη ερωτηση που εχω ειναι μιας και καπως ασχετος με το project η καρτα γραφικων χρησιμοποιειται καπου τωρα ή πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο ωστε να την εκμεταλλευτω και αυτην στο διπλωμα...


Έχεις βάλει gpu-client ; :Smile:

----------


## nothing

ειχα βαλει...αλλα τωρα δεν το λειτουργω...
δηλαδη ο gpu client απασχολει μονο την καρτα γραφικων?

[το ρωταω γιατι η μια ονομαζεται γραφικη κονσολα και η αλλη απλη κονσολα,δηλαδη ονομαστικα μου κανει οτι το ενα ειναι σε γραφικο περιβαλλον και το αλλο μεσω cmd...αλλα μαλλον αλλη ειναι η εννοια gpu-client και απλης κονσολας ε?]

----------


## NT1G

> ειχα βαλει...αλλα τωρα δεν το λειτουργω...
> δηλαδη ο gpu client απασχολει μονο την καρτα γραφικων?
> 
> [το ρωταω γιατι η μια ονομαζεται γραφικη κονσολα και η αλλη απλη κονσολα,δηλαδη ονομαστικα μου κανει οτι το ενα ειναι σε γραφικο περιβαλλον και το αλλο μεσω cmd...αλλα μαλλον αλλη ειναι η εννοια gpu-client και απλης κονσολας ε?]


Απλή κονσόλα=παράθυρο cmd
Γραφική κονσόλα=αυτό που δείχνει και την πρωτείνη κτλ
gpu κονσόλα=παράθυρο cmd για κάρτα γραφικών
smp κονσόλα=παράθυρο cmd για πολυπύρηνους επεξεργαστές
gpu γραφική κονσόλα=αυτό που δείχνει και την πρωτείνη κτλ για κάρτα γραφικών
 :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

mileston για τα 6 μιλιούνια εχουμε??? :Whistle:

----------


## alexopth69

πρεπει να φτιάξει ο mkpk αλλά που είναι;

----------


## Costas_Dav

Ερασιτεχνικό, αλλά μέχρι να βρεθεί το σωστό, αν θέλεις γιατρέ το χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## nothing

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?η υπογραφη ανανεωνεται αυτοματα ή πρεπει να την αλλαζω εγω χειροκινητα?
διοτι πρωτα απο ολα η υπογραφη οταν την εβαλα δε μπηκε αυτοματα σε ολα τα ποστ που εχω κανει(τυχαια το ειδα αυτο).
επισης μετα απο τοσες ωρες που εχει ενημερωθει η σελιδα και της ομαδας η υπογραφη παραμενει ιδια με την πρωτη που ειχα βαλει...

----------


## Costas_Dav

> ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?η υπογραφη ανανεωνεται αυτοματα ή πρεπει να την αλλαζω εγω χειροκινητα?
> διοτι πρωτα απο ολα η υπογραφη οταν την εβαλα δε μπηκε αυτοματα σε ολα τα ποστ που εχω κανει(τυχαια το ειδα αυτο).
> επισης μετα απο τοσες ωρες που εχει ενημερωθει η σελιδα και της ομαδας η υπογραφη παραμενει ιδια με την πρωτη που ειχα βαλει...


Η υπογραφη ανανεωνεται αυτοματα, αλλά η πηγή είναι τα στατιστικά που φιλοξενούνται στον server του Adslgr, τα οποία ανανεώνονται 2 φορές την ημέρα στίς 16:00 και 04:00.

Η υπογραφή θα φαίνεται στα ποστ που έκανες απο την ημέρα που την έβαλες και μετά. 

Αν την αλλάξεις ποτέ θα αλλάξει σε όλα τα ποστ σου αυτόματα.

----------


## nothing

ωραια!ευχαριστω για τις διευκρινησεις!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## Minas1000

Τα Milestone εικονακια που τα βρισκουμε? Θελω να βαλω και εγω το σουπερ ρεκορ μου  :Razz:

----------


## panosaoua

εδώ είσαι:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120611

----------


## Iannis

> Ερασιτεχνικό, αλλά μέχρι να βρεθεί το σωστό, αν θέλεις γιατρέ το χρησιμοποιείς.


Done

 Thanks παλικάρι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iannis

Κατι κουρασμενα παλικαρια βλεπωω  :Whistle: 

Αλλα και νεο αιμα Γεια σου marie :One thumb up:

----------


## gkats2002

Και εγώ εδώ είμαι, αν νομίζατε ότι έχω εξαφανιστεί  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Απλά μετά το γάμο, άλλαξαν οι συνήθειες, άλλαξαν και τα μηχανήματα, έπεσε η απόδοση, αλλά συνεχίζουμε να προσφέρουμε, αργά αλλά σταθερά.
Δεν είναι καιρός τώρα για αναβαθμίσεις σε κάρτες γραφικών  :Smile:   :Smile:  και η σύζυγος έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις, οπότε κάναμε και ένα ταξιδάκι τώρα την Πρωτομαγιά  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλη την ομάδα, σε όσους γνωριζόμαστε και προσωπικά και φυσικά, συνεχίζουμε το δίπλωμα.

----------


## marios007

Η ανοδός μου οφείλεται στην καινούργια 9800 GTX+ η οποία δουλεύει τις τελευταίες μέρες αδιάκοπα.   :ROFL:

----------


## mpapad

> Η ανοδός μου οφείλεται στην καινούργια 9800 GTX+ η οποία δουλεύει τις τελευταίες μέρες αδιάκοπα.


Καλορίζικη παλικάρι!

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και η σύζυγος έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις, οπότε κάναμε και ένα ταξιδάκι τώρα την Πρωτομαγιά


Πάντα η σύζυγος έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις!  :Smile:

----------


## NT1G

Δυστηχώς παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι πέσαμε 1 θέση. :Sad:   :Vava:   :Crying:

----------


## mpapad

Βγήκε memory tester για τις κάρτες Nvidia.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9767

( το 2ο link )

Όταν το τρέξετε παραπονιέται ότι του λείπει το cudart.dll.
Το αρχείο είναι στο φάκελο του folding (c:\document and settings\username\Application Data\Folding...)

----------


## Iannis

> Δυστηχώς παρατήρησα σήμερα οτι πέσαμε 1 θέση.



Κάποιοι ανέβηκαν μια θεση  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Φορτσα γερα παλικάρια  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## Iannis

> πρεπει να φτιάξει ο mkpk αλλά που είναι;



Τεοοοοοοο


Τι επαθες ωρε παλικάρι??? :Smile:

----------


## nothing

εγω αυτο που παρατηρω τελευταια ειναι πως απο εκει που στην αρχη ειχα πρωτεινες και τελειωναν μια χαρα "γρηγορα" και ειχαν ποντους αρκετους (ppd περιπου 2500-3000) ξαφνικα εδω αι 2 βδομαδες επεσε αυτο στα 800ppd και οι πρωτεινες ολοκληρωνονται πολυ πιο αργα...
με λιγα λογια:
στην αρχη περισσοτερους ποντους και νορμαλ χρονο,τωρα ελαχιστοι ποντοι παρα πολυ μεγαλοι χρονοι ολοκληρωσης...ακριβως αντιστροφως αναλογα δηλαδη...λιγο περιεργο μου φαινεται...

----------


## kanenas3

Έχει καταφέρει κανένας να κάνει κάποια κάρτα της ΑΤΙ να παίξει σωστά μετά την αναβάθμιση του core σε 1.24;;; Με έχει τρελλάνει στο κολλήματα. Στο τέλος απλά κολλάει εντελώς με το που το ανοίγω.

----------


## nothing

> εγω αυτο που παρατηρω τελευταια ειναι πως απο εκει που στην αρχη ειχα πρωτεινες και τελειωναν μια χαρα "γρηγορα" και ειχαν ποντους αρκετους (ppd περιπου 2500-3000) ξαφνικα εδω αι 2 βδομαδες επεσε αυτο στα 800ppd και οι πρωτεινες ολοκληρωνονται πολυ πιο αργα...
> με λιγα λογια:
> στην αρχη περισσοτερους ποντους και νορμαλ χρονο,τωρα ελαχιστοι ποντοι παρα πολυ μεγαλοι χρονοι ολοκληρωσης...ακριβως αντιστροφως αναλογα δηλαδη...λιγο περιεργο μου φαινεται...


να συμπληρωσω οτι εχω αφησει ηδη 3 10ωρα περιπου και ειναι ολες στο 67%...
πανε και με το ιδιο ρυθμο οι ετοιμες αυτες  :Razz: ...
εχω παραξενευτει αρκετα...
παιζει να φταιει που εχω βαλει checkpoint καθε 15 λεπτα?επηρεαζει τους υπολογισμους?γιατι μου φαινεται περιεργο...

----------


## Hwoarang

Μπήκα και εγώ πάλι στο παιχνίδι  :Smile: 

Τρέμετε γιατι τα phenomia πετάνε  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> Μπήκα και εγώ πάλι στο παιχνίδι 
> 
> Τρέμετε γιατι τα phenomia πετάνε


Welcome back!!!!

Eεεετσι, δυνατά!!

----------


## vagskarm

> Μπήκα και εγώ πάλι στο παιχνίδι 
> 
> Τρέμετε γιατι τα phenomia πετάνε



Ρίξε και τίποτα στατιστικά, έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Hwoarang

Σαφώς

*1. Linux smp 64bit κονσόλα σε*




> Linux Spiti-chios 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP PREEMPT Mon Apr 20 17:51:18 EEST 2009 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 8650 Triple-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux


*2. Windows smp σε*




> Intel Quad Core Q6600


και




> AMD64 x2 600+ black


*3. GPU κονσόλα σε* 




> Nvidia 8800GTS


Νομιζω είναι καλά για ξεκίνημα  :Razz: 

Στατιστικα εχω μονο απο τον phenom ως τώρα. 



```
Phenom: 68% [ WU name: Gromacs, started at May 31 18:01:13, expires at June 3 18:01:13 ]
```


Στο μηχανημα με τον Quad + Nvidia τρώω κατι μπλε οθόνες ( μαλλον λογο του gpu client  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

αδερφέ εννοώ στατιστικά με απόδοση, πόσο κάνει π.χ. ο ph II για το 1% σε μερικά wu ? Αν γίνεται και σύγκριση με άλλους (και παλιότερους δεν πειράζει - εγώ έχω s939 2X 4400+)

----------


## mpapad

> Στο μηχανημα με τον Quad + Nvidia τρώω κατι μπλε οθόνες ( μαλλον λογο του gpu client


Μάλλον όχι. Ισως οι οδηγοί (κάρτα γραφικών, μητρική )...

----------


## skapetis

> αδερφέ εννοώ στατιστικά με απόδοση, πόσο κάνει π.χ. ο ph II για το 1% σε μερικά wu ? Αν γίνεται και σύγκριση με άλλους (και παλιότερους δεν πειράζει - εγώ έχω s939 2X 4400+)



Δες εδώ κι εδώ . Υπάρχει μια ... ελαφρή  :Razz:  διαφορά με τον 4400+, τον 6000+ κλπ κλπ :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

thanks

----------


## gtklocker

Το καλοκαίρι, πόσοι από εσάς μένετε σπίτια σας;

Γιατί, αν είναι, πρέπει να δράσετε, μιας και οι άλλες ομάδες θα πέσουν αφού φεύγουν για holidays!

----------


## Iannis

> Το καλοκαίρι, πόσοι από εσάς μένετε σπίτια σας;
> 
> Γιατί, αν είναι, πρέπει να δράσετε, μιας και οι άλλες ομάδες θα πέσουν αφού φεύγουν για holidays!


Εμείς εδω...,
Βρεξει χιονίσει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι τα μηχανάκια φολνταρουν ανελλιπώς  :One thumb up: 

 :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## paraskdi

> Εμείς εδω...,
> Βρεξει χιονίσει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι τα μηχανάκια φολνταρουν ανελλιπώς


Ναι δεν σταματάμε με τίποτα.
Αχ άτιμη εργασία.

----------


## tedd

Με τις ζεστες που έχουμε πως τα πατε παλικάρια αντέχεται ακόμη ή αρχισατε να ρίχνεται τα κλοκια για να πέσει κανα βαθμός; 

Την Κυριακή ακουω οτι θα έχουμε 35άρια και βάλε δηλάδη διπλό κάψιμο, απο την μία την ζέστη και απο την άλλη και το χειροτερο, αυτους που θα εκλέξουμε :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Με τις ζεστες που έχουμε πως τα πατε παλικάρια αντέχεται ακόμη ή αρχισατε να ρίχνεται τα κλοκια για να πέσει κανα βαθμός; 
> 
> Την Κυριακή ακουω οτι θα έχουμε 35άρια και βάλε δηλάδη διπλό κάψιμο, απο την μία την ζέστη και απο την άλλη και το χειροτερο, αυτους που θα εκλέξουμε



Οι 2 GTX295 κατέβηκαν σε default ρολογια  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> Οι 2 GTX295 κατέβηκαν σε default ρολογια


Άμα ανέβει και άλλο μάλλον θα το κλείσω το PC με τη 285. Τώρα χτυπάει κάτι 85άρια.
Άντε να κάνω και λίγο οικονομία στο ρεύμα γιατί με έχει σκίσει η ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Iannis

Πρεπει να αποχωριστώ την μια GTX295

Twintech-GeForce-GTX-295

Τιμή 350 €

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/55/vga.html?...ase=GTX295+GTX

----------


## tedd

Ωπ, καλως τον γιατρό.

Τι εγινε, παρέδωσε πνευμα; Στα stats σου πάντως φαινεσαι σταθερός ή τωρα μόλις έγινε το μοιραίο;

Aν τα 350€ ειναι η τιμή που την ειχες αγορασει σε σχεση με τις τιμες που βγάζει το σκρουτζ  λίγο (εως αρκετα) τσιμπήμενες βλέπω να ειναι τώρα, φυσικά ας ειναι καλά το RMA.

----------


## mpapad

Αμα παρέδιδε πεύμα θα την πούλαγε?

Μάλλον τον χτύπησε το ρεύμα...

----------


## Iannis

> Ωπ, καλως τον γιατρό.
> 
> Τι εγινε, παρέδωσε πνευμα; Στα stats σου πάντως φαινεσαι σταθερός ή τωρα μόλις έγινε το μοιραίο;
> 
> Aν τα 350€ ειναι η τιμή που την ειχες αγορασει σε σχεση με τις τιμες που βγάζει το σκρουτζ  λίγο (εως αρκετα) τσιμπήμενες βλέπω να ειναι τώρα, φυσικά ας ειναι καλά το RMA.


Παλικαρι η καρτα ειναι αγοαρσμενη απο UK 510 € οεο

----------


## tedd

> Παλικαρι η καρτα ειναι αγοαρσμενη απο UK 510 € οεο


Δεν ειπα κατι για την τιμή που λες doc, ειχα αρχικά καταλάβει λάθος νόμιζα οτι σου καηκε η καρτα και οτι σου θα στοιχησε 350€  και μου έκανε τρομερα εντύπωση αυτη η τιμή γιατί στο σκρουτζ ακόμα και οι πιο φτήνες στο συγκεκριμένο μοντελο ηταν αρκετά πιο ακριβες.

Δεν ειχα καταλάβει οτι ηθελες να την πουλήσει και αυτή ηταν η τιμή πωλήσης της, το σχόλιο περι τσιμπήματος τιμής αφορουσε τις τιμες που εμφάνιζε το σκρουτζ σε σχεση με την τιμή που έλεγες λόγο αυτής την παρανόησης. :Embarassed: 

Περα των παραπάνω η τιμή της ειναι μια χαρά!!! :One thumb up: 

Sorry for misunderstaning!!!

----------


## Iannis

> Δεν ειπα κατι για την τιμή που λες doc, ειχα αρχικά καταλάβει λάθος νόμιζα οτι σου καηκε η καρτα και οτι σου θα στοιχησε 350€  και μου έκανε τρομερα εντύπωση αυτη η τιμή γιατί στο σκρουτζ ακόμα και οι πιο φτήνες στο συγκεκριμένο μοντελο ηταν αρκετά πιο ακριβες.
> 
> Δεν ειχα καταλάβει οτι ηθελες να την πουλήσει και αυτή ηταν η τιμή πωλήσης της, το σχόλιο περι τσιμπήματος τιμής αφορουσε τις τιμες που εμφάνιζε το σκρουτζ σε σχεση με την τιμή που έλεγες λόγο αυτής την παρανόησης.
> 
> Περα των παραπάνω η τιμή της ειναι μια χαρά!!!
> 
> Sorry for misunderstaning!!!


Κανενα προβλημα παλικαρι
keep folding guys :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Πάνε και τα 5.000.000.
Βουρ για τα 6 τώρα. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

> Πάνε και τα 5.000.000.
> Βουρ για τα 6 τώρα.



Και εις ανωτερα  :Podium: σύντομα!!!!

 :Happy Birthday:

----------


## nothing

λοιπον...να θεσω το εξης προβλημα....
σημερα για παραδειγμα πριν απο λιγο που τελειωσε μια πρωτεινη,εστειλε τα αποτελεσματα ολα οκ...
μετα ομως απο λιγο παρατηρω οτι βγαζει το FILE IO ERROR...(finalizing output)
γιατι ρε παιδια?
(το εκλεισα φυσικα και το ξαναξεκινησα και ολα οκ)
αλλα αν ελειπα τσαμπα θα εκαιγε το μηχανημα?
εχουμε καποια λυση σαυτο?

smp κονσολα χρησιμοποιω και αποσο θυμαμαι τις οδηγιες μια χαρα τις ειχα βαλει ολες,απλα αν μπορειτε πειτε μου τι να κοιταξω και τι παιζει να θελει αλλαγη...
επισης να πω πως την προηγουμενη φορα δεν το εκανε...(αλλα μου το εχει ξαναπεταξει που και που,νομιζω ομως οτι ηταν τοτε που επρεπε να κατεβασουμε την 6.24)

----------


## NT1G

Αν βρείτε λύση για το FILE_IO_ERROR πειτε μου και εμενα γιατι το κάνει τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την ημέρα στην smp. :Sad:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Αν βρείτε λύση για το FILE_IO_ERROR πειτε μου και εμενα γιατι το κάνει τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την ημέρα στην smp.


Μήπως έχεις NOD 32?

----------


## nothing

ναι...για πες μας τη λυση γιατι για να ρωτας προφανως εχει λυθει ηδη  :Razz:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> ναι...για πες μας τη λυση γιατι για να ρωτας προφανως εχει λυθει ηδη


Σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ η λύση είναι να το κλείσεις (disable the real time protection) ή να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο αντιβιοτικό.

σόρρυ.
Edit: [ Νέα πληροφορία:NOD and ESET 32 ver 4 don't cause this errors. Σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ ]

----------


## tedd

Μπορεις και να κανεις exclusion του real time protection μόνο του φάκελου που εχεις εγκατεστημένη την κονσόλα.

----------


## Iannis

> Σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ η λύση είναι να το κλείσεις (disable the real time protection) ή να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο αντιβιοτικό.
> 
> σόρρυ.
> Edit: [ Νέα πληροφορία:NOD and ESET 32 ver 4 don't cause this errors. Σύμφωνα με αυτό το ποστ ]



Εχω NOD32 σε ολα τα pc που φολνταρουν
Κανενα προβλημα δεν ειχα

----------


## Iannis

ΟΛοι στις παραλιες πηγατε βρε???

114 active members?

----------


## mpapad

> ΟΛοι στις παραλιες πηγατε βρε???
> 
> 114 active members?


Κανονικά έπρεπε να αφήσουν το PC να διπλώνει και να φτιάξουν ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης από την παραλία...  :Razz: 

BTW εσύ τι έπαθες και έπεσες στην παραγωγή?

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ έπαθα άλλο: η linux smp δεν παίζει γιατί δεν παρακολουθούν την πρόοδο στο linux και δεν κάνουν update την κονσόλα, και η gpu στο linux δεν παίζει κι αυτή με τελευταίους kernel + nvidia drivers.  :Thumb down: 

Μέχρι να διορθώσουν τα bug τους είμαι off  :Embarassed:

----------


## mpapad

> Εγώ έπαθα άλλο: η linux smp δεν παίζει γιατί δεν παρακολουθούν την πρόοδο στο linux και δεν κάνουν update την κονσόλα, και η gpu στο linux δεν παίζει κι αυτή με τελευταίους kernel + nvidia drivers. 
> 
> Μέχρι να διορθώσουν τα bug τους είμαι off


Δε το κατάλαβα τελείως. Ντάξει για την gpu, πάει μέσω wine και έχει προβλήματα. Αλλα με την smp τι παίζει?

----------


## vagskarm

Στο 100% κολλάει και δεν το στέλνει με τίποτα. Δεν κατεβαίνουν τα 4 processes για να συνεχίσει να τα στείλει.

----------


## Iannis

> Κανονικά έπρεπε να αφήσουν το PC να διπλώνει και να φτιάξουν ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης από την παραλία... 
> 
> BTW εσύ τι έπαθες και έπεσες στην παραγωγή?


Μια χαρα ειμαι Κοντα στις 20.000 ppd   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Μια χαρα ειμαι Κοντα στις 20.000 ppd


Σωστά, το είχα δει μερικές μέρες πριν, που ήσουν πιο κάτω και είπα μάλλον έβγαλε τη μία 295.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο 100% κολλάει και δεν το στέλνει με τίποτα. Δεν κατεβαίνουν τα 4 processes για να συνεχίσει να τα στείλει.


Ωχ! 
Έχεις δει τίποτα σχετικό στο folding forum, αν το έχουν και άλλοι?

----------


## vagskarm

Χαμός γίνεται, υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει beta smp που το λύνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά το δοκίμασα και δεν το λύνει

----------


## Costas_Dav

*mpapad* τι έπαθες σήμερα, και δεν έχεις ούτε 1 πόντο όλη την ημέρα;
κατέβασες τίποτα γαιδούρια σε μέγεθος ή έμεινες απο ίντερνετ:
γιατί να τα σταμάτησες δεν το πιστεύω.

----------


## mpapad

> *mpapad* τι έπαθες σήμερα, και δεν έχεις ούτε 1 πόντο όλη την ημέρα;
> κατέβασες τίποτα γαιδούρια σε μέγεθος ή έμεινες απο ίντερνετ:
> γιατί να τα σταμάτησες δεν το πιστεύω.


Αστα η γραμμή είναι για τα μπάζα.
Κόλλησε το router στο negotiating από το πρωί αλλά δεν το είχα δεί.
Το έφτιαξα κατά τις 7 το απόγευμα που γύρισα σπίτι.

----------


## mpapad

Για όσους έχουν προβλήματα με το Fahmon,
μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και αυτό...

HFM.NET

Κρατάει και benchmark σα το fahmon , πόσες πρωτείνες δίπλωσες με την κονσόλα αλλά και αν κάποια πρωτείνη έκανε fail.

----------


## Iannis

> Σωστά, το είχα δει μερικές μέρες πριν, που ήσουν πιο κάτω και είπα μάλλον έβγαλε τη μία 295.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Μία 295 δουλευει τωρα και καιρο αλλιως θα ειχα 30+ ppd  :Smile: 




> Για όσους έχουν προβλήματα με το Fahmon,
> μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και αυτό...
> 
> HFM.NET
> 
> Κρατάει και benchmark σα το fahmon , πόσες πρωτείνες δίπλωσες με την κονσόλα αλλά και αν κάποια πρωτείνη έκανε fail.


Καλό  :One thumb up: 


Μάλλον τις επόμενες ωρες θα χτυπήσω πρωτη θεση ΟΕΟ
 :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## mpapad

> Μάλλον τις επόμενες ωρες θα χτυπήσω πρωτη θεση ΟΕΟ


Μπράβο παλικάρι.

Εγώ έχω ακόμα για την 2η θέση....

----------


## vpol

> ΟΛοι στις παραλιες πηγατε βρε???
> 
> 114 active members?


Μετα απο πολυήμερο ψαξιμο βρηκα που εχουν παει  :Whistle: 


http://www.mykon.net/mtest/index.php

----------


## Iannis

> Μπράβο παλικάρι.
> 
> Εγώ έχω ακόμα για την 2η θέση....


Οπου νάνε φτάνεις βρε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## panosaoua

> Οπου νάνε φτάνεις βρε


Συγχαρητήρια γιατρέ! Τώρα το είδα.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Την καπάρωσες την 1η θέση και δεν σε βλέπω να την αφήνεις.  :Respekt: 

Αντε και εις ανώτερα (παγκοσμίως τώρα  :Razz: )

----------


## Iannis

> Συγχαρητήρια γιατρέ! Τώρα το είδα. 
> 
> Την καπάρωσες την 1η θέση και δεν σε βλέπω να την αφήνεις. 
> 
> Αντε και εις ανώτερα (παγκοσμίως τώρα )


Ευχαριστώ παλικάρι και στα δικά σας ευχομαι  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

> λοιπον...να θεσω το εξης προβλημα....
> σημερα για παραδειγμα πριν απο λιγο που τελειωσε μια πρωτεινη,εστειλε τα αποτελεσματα ολα οκ...
> μετα ομως απο λιγο παρατηρω οτι βγαζει το FILE IO ERROR...(finalizing output)
> γιατι ρε παιδια?
> (το εκλεισα φυσικα και το ξαναξεκινησα και ολα οκ)
> αλλα αν ελειπα τσαμπα θα εκαιγε το μηχανημα?
> εχουμε καποια λυση σαυτο?
> 
> smp κονσολα χρησιμοποιω και αποσο θυμαμαι τις οδηγιες μια χαρα τις ειχα βαλει ολες,απλα αν μπορειτε πειτε μου τι να κοιταξω και τι παιζει να θελει αλλαγη...
> επισης να πω πως την προηγουμενη φορα δεν το εκανε...(αλλα μου το εχει ξαναπεταξει που και που,νομιζω ομως οτι ηταν τοτε που επρεπε να κατεβασουμε την 6.24)


και σημερα που γυρισα παλι το ιδιο βρηκα στο pc...
ποια ρυθμιση απο την κονσολα πρεπει να αλλαξω λετε?
κατι θυμαμαι και θα το ψαξω οτι με κατι σαν -advent methods  διορθωνοταν αυτο...
παλι τσαμπα ρευμα καψαμε...

----------


## vpol

> και σημερα που γυρισα παλι το ιδιο βρηκα στο pc...
> ποια ρυθμιση απο την κονσολα πρεπει να αλλαξω λετε?
> κατι θυμαμαι και θα το ψαξω οτι με κατι σαν -advent methods  διορθωνοταν αυτο...
> παλι τσαμπα ρευμα καψαμε...



Βαλε σε stock clock τον επεξεργαστη σου να δουμε πως θα παει .....

----------


## nothing

ο επεξεργαστης δεν ειναι κλοκαρισμενος...
(εξαλλου να ομολογησω πως δεν ξερω να κανω...)

----------


## vpol

> ο επεξεργαστης δεν ειναι κλοκαρισμενος...
> (εξαλλου να ομολογησω πως δεν ξερω να κανω...)





> - the problem may very well be an unstable system
> - overclocked system not as stable as you think?
> - power supply with dodgy (out of speck) +12v rails and/or poor processor core voltage fluctuations
> - failing memory (not yours, the RAM!) will definitely give the IO error message


Αυτα λενε στο F@H forum ....
Και αν το εχεις κανει εγκατασταση στο programs files ειδικα στα VISTA 
αλλαξε το και βαλτο στο c:
Mpich χρησιμοποιεις η Deino ;
Προσωπικα προτιμω Mpich  :Smile: 




> Launch directory: C:\FahD
> Executable: C:\FahD\FahD.exe
> Arguments: -forceasm -smp 8 -local -verbosity 9 
> [10:42:41] - Ask before connecting: No
> [10:42:41] - User name: bpol (Team 36673)
> [10:42:41] - Machine ID: 1


Αυτα εχω  σαν Arguments και δουλευει καλα ...

----------


## nothing

απο xp ειμαι με mpich...
τελος παντων θα κοιταξω καπου που ηταν οι οδηγιες και θα δω πως θα το μονταρουμε...

----------


## vpol

> απο xp ειμαι με mpich...
> τελος παντων θα κοιταξω καπου που ηταν οι οδηγιες και θα δω πως θα το μονταρουμε...


nod32 δεν ειναι το κοιταξες φανταζομαι ;

Βαλε το hwmonitor να δεις τι θερμοκρασιες εχεις (κραταει max-min)
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ευχαριστώ παλικάρι και στα δικά σας ευχομαι


Έλα ωρέ παλίκαρε, συγχαρητήρια  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: , άντε και στην πρωτιά στον κόσμο  :Smile: 

(Εγώ έπεσα λόγω διακοπών. Από Σεπτέμβρη πλέον)

----------


## Iannis

> Έλα ωρέ παλίκαρε, συγχαρητήρια , άντε και στην πρωτιά στον κόσμο 
> 
> (Εγώ έπεσα λόγω διακοπών. Από Σεπτέμβρη πλέον)



Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα  :Smile: 

Καλα να περάσετε και καντε και καμιά βουτιά για εμας  :Yahooooo:

----------


## tedd

Συγχαρητηρία Iannis για την ανοδο σου στην πρωτη θέση της όμαδας και σε καμμια βδομάδα πιάνεις και τα 800 μύρια  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> Συγχαρητηρία Iannis ...  πιάνεις και τα 800 μύρια


Οχι και 800... κόψε κάτι.

----------


## Iannis

χαχα 800 μυρια ουτε σε 10 ζωες  :Smile:

----------


## tedd

> Οχι και 800... κόψε κάτι.





> χαχα 800 μυρια ουτε σε 10 ζωες


Πολύ σωστά το εγραψα!!!! απλά δεν το "πιάσατε"....

1 μύριο = 10.000   / 800 μύρια = 8.000.000

Η λεξη εκατομυριο που χρησιμοποιούμαι σήμερα ειναι συνθετη απο το εκατο και το μύριο  που σημαίνει 100 μύρια (100 x 10.000) όπου αριθμητικως γράφεται 1.000.000.

Γνωστό και απο το αρχαιο συγραμμα του Ξενοφώντα "Η κάθοδος των μυρίων" ηταν δηλαδή το οδοιπορικό 10.000 στρατιωτων όχι 1.000.000, τόσοι ηταν οι Πέρσες  :Wink: .

Δεν ειπα 800 εκατομύρια αλλά 800 μυρία αντι για το 8 100μύρια (που ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα)  :Cool: , απλά ειπα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον αρχαιοελληνικο τύπο όπου άκουγεται ετσι πιο μπολικο........μαλλον κοπάνα την κάνατε οταν ειχατε αρχαια στο σχολειο :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

Αυτό και αν ήταν τάπωμα....  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

> Πολύ σωστά το εγραψα!!!! απλά δεν το "πιάσατε"....
> 
> 1 μύριο = 10.000   / 800 μύρια = 8.000.000
> 
> Η λεξη εκατομυριο που χρησιμοποιούμαι σήμερα ειναι συνθετη απο το εκατο και το μύριο  που σημαίνει 100 μύρια (100 x 10.000) όπου αριθμητικως γράφεται 1.000.000.
> 
> Γνωστό και απο το αρχαιο συγραμμα του Ξενοφώντα "Η κάθοδος των μυρίων" ηταν δηλαδή το οδοιπορικό 10.000 στρατιωτων όχι 1.000.000, τόσοι ηταν οι Πέρσες .
> 
> Δεν ειπα 800 εκατομύρια αλλά 800 μυρία αντι για το 8 100μύρια (που ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα) , απλά ειπα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον αρχαιοελληνικο τύπο όπου άκουγεται ετσι πιο μπολικο........μαλλον κοπάνα την κάνατε οταν ειχατε αρχαια στο σχολειο


 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 


*Spoiler:*




			Αρχαία παντα την βαση 10 έπαιρνα και με μεσο την μανα μου που ηταν δασκάλα και γνώριζε τον καθηγητή 
		

  :Whistle:

----------


## nothing

να ρωτησω κατι ακομα παιδια μιας και με την smp πλεον εχει σταθεροποιηθει το θεμα...
τι πρεπει να εγκαταστησουμε για διπλωνει και η καρτα γραφικων?
εχω μια 9600gt και λεω να την βαλω και αυτη στο κολπο...
κατεβασα αυτο που ειναι γραφικη κονσολα αλλα μαλλον δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο καθως αποτι ειδα καταναλωνει καμποση cpu αρα απλα ειναι για cpu απλα ειναι με γραφικο περιβαλλον...
αν μπορειτε κατατοπιστε με λιγο για να μη τα κανω σαλατα παλι  :Razz:

----------


## vpol

> να ρωτησω κατι ακομα παιδια μιας και με την smp πλεον εχει σταθεροποιηθει το θεμα...
> τι πρεπει να εγκαταστησουμε για διπλωνει και η καρτα γραφικων?
> εχω μια 9600gt και λεω να την βαλω και αυτη στο κολπο...
> κατεβασα αυτο που ειναι γραφικη κονσολα αλλα μαλλον δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο καθως αποτι ειδα καταναλωνει καμποση cpu αρα απλα ειναι για cpu απλα ειναι με γραφικο περιβαλλον...
> αν μπορειτε κατατοπιστε με λιγο για να μη τα κανω σαλατα παλι


Κατεβασε  πρωτα  από εδώ 

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

τον  Windows XP/2003  GPU Console client   η
        Windows Vista GPU Console client
Κανε unzip και ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες  απο εκει που εκανες το download (προσοχη για console client)
Προτιμησε  console client δεν χρειαζεσαι τον viewer  ( προσωπικη αποψη )

----------


## nothing

κρισιμη ερωτηση....
μεχρι ποσο επιτρεπεται να φτασει η θερμοκαρσια της καρτας?
ρωταω γιατι δε ξερω και το φοβαμαι λιγο....

........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τωρα ειναι στους 69 και ανεβαινει με πολυ αργους ρυθμους απο το 66 εδω και κανα 10 λεπτο

----------


## mpapad

> κρισιμη ερωτηση....
> μεχρι ποσο επιτρεπεται να φτασει η θερμοκαρσια της καρτας?
> ρωταω γιατι δε ξερω και το φοβαμαι λιγο....
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> τωρα ειναι στους 69 και ανεβαινει με πολυ αργους ρυθμους απο το 66 εδω και κανα 10 λεπτο


Πιστεύω μέχρι τους 80 καλά θα είσαι.
Αν σβήσει το PC ή δείς καπνούς πρίν φτάσεις στα 80 τότε μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα ροής αέρα ( αυτό ή η κάρτα έχει μισό κιλό σκόνη πάνω της ).

----------


## nothing

> Πιστεύω μέχρι τους 80 καλά θα είσαι.
> Αν σβήσει το PC ή δείς καπνούς πρίν φτάσεις στα 80 τότε μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα ροής αέρα ( αυτό ή η κάρτα έχει μισό κιλό σκόνη πάνω της ).


στο site της nvidia λεει μεχρι 105 αλλα φυσικα και δεν θα το αφηνα τοσο  :Razz: 
τελικα για καμια ωρα μετα ειχε μεινει στους 68-69 και ανεβοκατεβαινε οποτε φανταζομαι θα ειναι ενταξει...
βεβαια λειπω εδω και κατι ωρες και ακομη τηλεφωνο απο το σπιτι να μου πουνε οτι πηραμε φωτια ακομη οποτε φανταζομαι ειμαστε οκ  :Razz: 
θα ενημερωσω για την πορεια συντομα και να μου πειτε αν εχει αποδοση ή πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι για να πηγαινει ακομα καλυτερα....

----------


## Iannis

Η GTX295 (o/c)  ειναι σταθερά κοντα στους 90 κατι μηνες τωρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

Λοιπον ολα μια χαρα πηγαν και ειχε παραμεινει στους 68-69 οποτε τωρα να ρωτησω αν ειμαι καλα με την αποδοση της...
δεχεται πρωτεινες των 511 ποντων αλλα φυσικα τελειωνουν πιο γρηγορα και το ppd ειναι στο 1962 μονο απο την gpu.
αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλυτερο ευχαριστως να το ακουσω!

----------


## Artemius

> Λοιπον ολα μια χαρα πηγαν και ειχε παραμεινει στους 68-69 οποτε τωρα να ρωτησω αν ειμαι καλα με την αποδοση της...
> δεχεται πρωτεινες των 511 ποντων αλλα φυσικα τελειωνουν πιο γρηγορα και το ppd ειναι στο 1962 μονο απο την gpu.
> αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλυτερο ευχαριστως να το ακουσω!



μια χαρα εισαι,αν με τις 573χ πρωτεινες εχεις σχεδον 2000ppd.

αν σε δωσει και απο τις 574χ θα εισαι σιγουρα στα 2000 και κατι.  :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

5750 εχω τωρα και μου δινει 1962 (καθε μια 511 δηλαδη)
αλλα αφου μου λες σαυτα τα νουμερα τοτε ειμαι μια χαρα και δεν χρειαζεται κατι να ρυθμισω αλλο.
thanks!!! :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

με 5771 τωρα στους 3244 πηγε το ppd απο την gpu!!!
αυτα ειναι τα ωραια...!!!

----------


## Artemius

> 5750 εχω τωρα και μου δινει 1962 (καθε μια 511 δηλαδη)
> αλλα αφου μου λες σαυτα τα νουμερα τοτε ειμαι μια χαρα και δεν χρειαζεται κατι να ρυθμισω αλλο.
> thanks!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> με 5771 τωρα στους 3244 πηγε το ppd απο την gpu!!!
> αυτα ειναι τα ωραια...!!!




εγω γτ δν τις εχω δει ποτε αυτες τις πρωτεινες?! αργκ!  :Mad:  :Sad: 

στο stanford ειναι nvidia fanboys!!  :Razz:

----------


## nicolasdr

Καλημερα,Foldarw απο εχθες και οταν παω να δω τα user stats δεν δειχνει κατι..Ξερει κανενας τι παιζει?

----------


## Iannis

> Καλημερα,Foldarw απο εχθες και οταν παω να δω τα user stats δεν δειχνει κατι..Ξερει κανενας τι παιζει?



Κάνε υπομονη. Οταν στειλεις μερικά WU την επομένη θα σε δεις στα στατιστικά :One thumb up: 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=36673

----------


## nothing

λοιπον εχω μια νεα ερωτηση....
εχω την μητρικη M4A78 PRO η οποια εχει onboard vga (ati) η οποια με καλυπτει διοτι maximum να δω καμια ταινια και παιχνιδια δε παιζω καθολου πλεον...
ξερετε αν γινεται να μπαινω με την onboard αλλα να μπορω να λειτουργω την 9600gt για να foldarει??
γιατι ετσι θα εχω κερδος και εγω να μην εχει σπασιματακια η οθονη και αργοπορια γενικα και θα foldarει απροβληματιστα και χωρις καποιες στιγμες να με εκνευριζει...
ειναι καλη ιδεα αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να υλοποιηθει....

_(αν δεν βρω βοηθεια εδω θα το ποσταρω και στο hardware μερια...)_

----------


## Artemius

δυστυχως δεν γινεται γτ η θα λειτουργει η onboard ή η 2η καρτα. ειδικα δε οταν ειναι και απο διαφορετικες εταιρειες.

οταν λες "αργοπορια και σπασιματακια" τι ακριβως εννοείς?

----------


## nothing

κοιτα επειδη δουλευει η καρτα στο 100% σε καποιες πρωτεινες που ανεβαινει και η θερμοκρασια καπως και φαινεται η επεξεργασια ειναι καπως πιο ζορικη αργει να αντιδρασει η εικονα...
δηλαδη το scrolling στον browser δεν πηγαινει ομαλα αλλα κανει σαν να μαγκωνει και να κατεβαινει ανα "σκαλια" και η αντιδραση που λεω του στυλ γραφω κατι στο msn και ενω το εχο πληκτρολογισει και περιμενω το εμφανιζει μετα απο 2 sec...
αλλα οπως ειπα οχι παντα παρα μονο 2 φορες μεχρι τωρα.
για παραδειγμα τωρα ολα τρεχουν κανονικοτατα ενω cpu+gpu δουλευουν full.
καλα δε με πειραζει και ιδαιτερα καυως λειπω αρκετες ωρες απο το σπιτι και αυτο συνεχιζει χωρις να με πειραζει...
ενα που μου εκανε χτες ηταν οταν ανοιξα το monitor να μην παιρνει σημα παρολο που κουνησα Mouse και δεν καταφερα τιποτα παρα μονο με επανεκκινηση και μετα μπλε οθονιτσα που μου ελεγε να ελεγξω ενα αρχειο το οποιο ηταν της καρτας και με την ευκαιρια αυτη ελεγξα για καινουργιους drivers ειχαν βγει και τους εβαλα...
θα δειξει αν εφταιγαν αυτοι ή οχι...

παντως κριμα που δε γινεται με τις καρτες...

----------


## Artemius

εξ οσων γνωριζω,οταν κτ χρειαστει επεξεργαστικη ισχυ,ειτε ειναι cpu ειτε gpu,αυτοματα το f@h κανει πισω και αφηνει οση επεξεργαστικη ισχυ χρειαζεται. ισως στα παιχνιδια να υπαρχει μειωμενη αποδοση.
παντως να υπαρχει αργη αποκριση σε desktop αυτο 1η φορα το ακουω  :Thinking:  ...

πιθανον να ειναι θεμα drivers. αληθεια,τι OS εχεις ?

----------


## nothing

win xp sp3...
μπορει να εφταιγαν οι drivers πιθανον και αυτο θα το διαπιστωσω μερα με τη μερα...
σημερα ολη μερα δεν κολλησε αλλα δεν αλλαξε πρωτεινη ακομα καθως πηρε μια μεγαλη η gpu...
στις μικρες να δουμε και τοτε θα ενημερωσω...
παντως απο εχθες εβαλα τους τελευταιους drivers μετα απο κατι κολπα που εκανε γενικα η εικονα και δεν εστελνε καθολου σημα στο monitor οταν γυρισα το βραδυ...
παντως σημερα με αυτην απροβληματιστα τελειως...
παντως παλι την cpu αφου τελειωσε με μια πρωτεινη την βρηκα στο finalizing με io error...
με προβληματιζει καπως μιας και μια το κανει μια οχι...

----------


## Iannis

πάμε διακοπές και σβήνουμε τις μηχανές  :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

> πάμε διακοπές και σβήνουμε τις μηχανές


Κακέ!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nothing

εγω παλι μεχρι 11 του μηνος αδιακοπα οσο μπορω και μετα για 5 μερουλες διαλειμματακι...

----------


## mpapad

Εγώ πάλι είμαι διακοπές αλλά λέω να αντικαταστήσω τα XP με win7 (σήμερα βγήκε η RTM) και έτσι το ένα PC θα είναι εκτός για μερικές μέρες.

Και πάνω που ο Iannis έκλεισε τα δικά του και είπα ευκαιρία να τον περάσω.  :Razz:

----------


## mob

να πάτε όλοι διακοπές μπας και φτάσω κανέναν σας  :Biggrin: 

τα προβλήματα θερμοκρασία ελύθησαν mpapad, άλλαξε ένας ανεμιστήρας εισαγωγής με ένα 67cfm 
καθάρισε και το εσωτερικό από τη σκόνη και το κυριότερο πάτησε η ψήκτρα με τον επεξεργαστή καλύτερα,
είχαν χαλαρώσει τα πράγματα 
αποτέλεσμα 44-50C  :Razz:

----------


## Iannis

> Εγώ πάλι είμαι διακοπές αλλά λέω να αντικαταστήσω τα XP με win7 (σήμερα βγήκε η RTM) και έτσι το ένα PC θα είναι εκτός για μερικές μέρες.
> 
> Και πάνω που ο Iannis έκλεισε τα δικά του και είπα ευκαιρία να τον περάσω.


EEE οτι κανεις μεχρι τέλος Αυγούστου  

fortzaaaaa :Superman:  :Superman:

----------


## nothing

αντε παμε ολοταχως για την διακοσαδα!!!!
_(σγα σγα ανεβαινω και εγω...αλλα πολυ σγα σγα..)_

----------


## mpapad

Λοιπόν έστησα και τα 7... και έβαλα τις κονσόλες να τρέχουν.
Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχω τελειώσει με την μεταφορά προγραμμάτων από τα XP αλλά για την ώρα είπα να δοκιμάσω το folding.

Μόλις είδα ότι μου έδωσε πρωτεϊνες 5766-5767 & 5768.
Αυτές είναι ~5300 ppd για τις 8800gt και ~8900ppd για την GTX285.

Άντε να ανέβω και λίγο γιατί είχα "πέσει".

----------


## Artemius

τρέλα ppd έχουν οι nvidia...ακόμα και η 8800gt που είναι στα άλλα κατώτερη της 4850,στο f@h...απλά παίζει σε άλλη κατηγορία  :Whistle:

----------


## mpapad

> τρέλα ppd έχουν οι nvidia...ακόμα και η 8800gt που είναι στα άλλα κατώτερη της 4850,στο f@h...απλά παίζει σε άλλη κατηγορία


Καλά, μην νομίζεις ότι όλες είναι στα νούμερα που είπα...
Τώρα μου έχει δώσει κάτι γουρούνια...

----------


## Artemius

ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται,έχει πρόβλημα το stanford ή εγώ? 

[06:43:02] Error: Missing work file=<>
[06:43:02] 
[06:43:02] Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[06:43:06] CoreStatus = 74 (116)
[06:43:06] The core could not find the work files specified. Removing from queue
[06:43:06] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[06:43:10] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[06:43:10] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:43:10] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:43:11] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[06:43:11] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:43:11] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:43:24] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:43:24] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:43:25] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[06:43:25] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:43:25] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:43:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:43:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:43:40] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[06:43:40] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:43:40] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:44:03] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:44:03] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:44:04] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[06:44:04] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:44:04] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[06:44:58] + Attempting to get work packet
[06:44:58] - Connecting to assignment server
[06:44:58] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[06:44:58] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[06:44:58] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


και δεν λείπει κανένα work file. έκανα και reboot το μηχάνημα και τπτ,ακόμα δν λέει να πάρει πρωτείνη.

----------


## kanenas3

Τα ίδια και σε μένα! Μάλλον θα έπεσε κανένας server και είναι όλοι διακοπές!  :Razz:

----------


## Artemius

πφφφφ...και πάνω να πούμε που έχει σιάξει το OS...έπεσεν μου το stanford...  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Artemius πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ωραια πήρα πρωτείνη,α ρε Αμέρικα λέμε,ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι όλα δουλεύουν!  :Razz:

----------


## nothing

μου εχει τυχει και να κανει 15 attempts για να παρει τελικα...

επισης τελικα αυτο που ελεγα για την καρτα γραφικων με συγκεκριμενες πρωτεινες (δηλαδη αυτες με λιγους ποντους) που ολοκληρωνονται γρηγορα αλλα ανεβαζουν πιο πολυ θερμοκρασια το συστημα κολλαει καπως δηλαδη η οθονη παιζει αλλα για αλλαγες και scrolling σελιδας ειναι τρελα αργο...
περιεργο αυτο μιας και αποσο θυμαμαι και λεγαμε οτι ισχυ χρειαζεται το μηχανημα την αφηνει αμεσως....
στη cpu ποτε δεν εχω προβλημα ολο αυτο το καιρο αλλα με την 9600gt δε ξερω γιατι...
στις πρωτεινες με ποντους ολοκληρωσης 1800 πχ δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα και η θερμοκρασια ειναι στους 61-63 συνηθως ενω με τις μικρες στους 67-70...
αρα με βλεπω να χαμηλωνω το ποσοστο που να χρησιμοποιει απο το 100% στο 90% ή 95% μπας και βελτιωθουν καπως τα πραγματα...

----------


## mpapad

> στη cpu ποτε δεν εχω προβλημα ολο αυτο το καιρο αλλα με την 9600gt δε ξερω γιατι...
> στις πρωτεινες με ποντους ολοκληρωσης 1800 πχ δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα και η θερμοκρασια ειναι στους 61-63 συνηθως ενω με τις μικρες στους 67-70...
> αρα με βλεπω να χαμηλωνω το ποσοστο που να χρησιμοποιει απο το 100% στο 90% ή 95% μπας και βελτιωθουν καπως τα πραγματα...


Υπάρχει για Nvidia ένα νέο Fahcore_11 για αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα.

Για να μην υπερθερμαίνεται η GPU βάζεις την μεταβλητή συστήματος FAH_GPU_IDLE και αντικαθιστάς το αρχείο Fahcore_11 με το νέο. Προσοχή να περιμένεις να τελειώσει η τρέχουσα πρωτεΐνη πριν αλλάξεις το core γιατί θα σου ξαναρχίσει από την αρχή.

Διάβασε αυτό το post στο folding forum για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## nothing

το περιεργο εγινε μολις τωρα που τελειωσε μια πρωτεινη μικρη σε ποντους(αοπ αυτες που ανεβαζουν θερμοκρασια καπως) και πηρα την επομενη η οποια ειναι παλι μικρη και αναπαντεχα βλεπω οτι τωρα δεν σηκωσε θερμοκρασια και εχει μεινει στα επιπεδα του 60-62 και ολα δουλευουν ρολοι...λιγο περιεργο βεβαια μιας και δεν αλλαξα τιποτα...
@mpampad ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες,θα το κοιταξω λιγο τωρα αν και μαλλον αλλαγες απο δευτερα που θα επιστρεψω σπιτι χαλαρα... :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

επιστρεψαμε και αρχισαμε παλι το διπλωμα!!αντε και καλο χειμωνα σε ολους  :Razz: 
[αν και η μανα με εκραξε λιγο μολις ειδε το λογαριασμο που ειχε μια "μικρη" διαφορα με περσυ...αλλα συνεχιζουμε!!!]

----------


## mpapad

> επιστρεψαμε και αρχισαμε παλι το διπλωμα!!αντε και καλο χειμωνα σε ολους 
> [αν και η μανα με εκραξε λιγο μολις ειδε το λογαριασμο που ειχε μια "μικρη" διαφορα με περσυ...αλλα συνεχιζουμε!!!]


Καλώς τον και πάλι.
Εγώ εδώ σταθερά, πέρασα τα 8 εκατομμύρια και κυνηγάω την πρώτη θέση, έστω και προσωρινά.

----------


## nothing

αντε να δουμε μπας και μεχρι αρχες σεπτεμβρη πιασουμε την 150αδα... :Wink:

----------


## mpapad

Ιστορική στιγμή για μένα, την έπιασα επιτέλους την πρώτη θέση....



 :Thumbs up:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## marios007

Και για μένα ιστορική στιγμή. Το πρώτο εκατομμυριό μου είναι γεγονός.

----------


## mpapad

> Και για μένα ιστορική στιγμή. Το πρώτο εκατομμυριό μου είναι γεγονός.


Ωραίος... πάμε για 2 τώρα.

----------


## tedd

> Ιστορική στιγμή για μένα, την έπιασα επιτέλους την πρώτη θέση....


Συγχαρητήρια και πρώτος παγκοσμίος!!!!

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: tedd πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και για μένα ιστορική στιγμή. Το πρώτο εκατομμυριό μου είναι γεγονός.


Συγχαρητηρία και εις ανώτερα!!! :One thumb up: oneup: :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!! :Respekt:

----------


## Artemius

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας καρντάσια!

αχ ζηλεύω,εγώ με την 4850 μόνο δεν καταφέρνω και πολλά...είμαστε και gamers εγώ και ο αδερφός μου,μας ζορίζει ώρες-ώρες πολύ στα fps και αναγκαζόμαστε να πατάμε pause στη τοστιέρα...βάλε οτι και από καμιά νύχτα κλείνει το pc γτ θα ρθει καμιά ΔΕΗ φουσκωμένη...  :Sad: 

σκεφτηκα να βάλω καμιά 2η 4850 μόνο για να φολνταρει.ακόμα όμως και έτσι μάλλον δεν θα σηκώσει το τροφοδοτικό.θα αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω μερεμέτια ενώνοντας 12βολτα καλώδια κ.τ.λ και από τα 2 rails...

----------


## mpapad

> συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας καρντάσια!
> 
> αχ ζηλεύω,εγώ με την 4850 μόνο δεν καταφέρνω και πολλά...είμαστε και gamers εγώ και ο αδερφός μου,μας ζορίζει ώρες-ώρες πολύ στα fps και αναγκαζόμαστε να πατάμε pause στη τοστιέρα...βάλε οτι και από καμιά νύχτα κλείνει το pc γτ θα ρθει καμιά ΔΕΗ φουσκωμένη... 
> 
> σκεφτηκα να βάλω καμιά 2η 4850 μόνο για να φολνταρει.ακόμα όμως και έτσι μάλλον δεν θα σηκώσει το τροφοδοτικό.θα αναγκαζόμουνα να κάνω μερεμέτια ενώνοντας 12βολτα καλώδια κ.τ.λ και από τα 2 rails...


Για να σε πικάρω ακόμα πιο πολύ θα σου πω οτι με τα Win 7 που έβαλα, με SMP client & GPU client να τρέχει στην GTX285, βάζω το παιχνίδι FUEL και δεν κολλάει πουθενά.

Βέβαια και το ότι μπορείς και βοηθάς έστω και λίγο είναι αρκετό. Δεν είναι ο σκοπός οι πόντοι. Ο σκοπός του F@H είναι το να ολοκληρωθούν τα project.

Οι πόντοι είναι για να πειράζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο...  :Smile:

----------


## mob

> (...) Ο σκοπός του F@H είναι το να ολοκληρωθούν τα project. (...)


 :One thumb up:  υπάρχει πουθενά δημοσιευμένο το ποσοστό ολοκλήρωσης και το έτος στόχος του project ?

----------


## mpapad

> υπάρχει πουθενά δημοσιευμένο το ποσοστό ολοκλήρωσης και το έτος στόχος του project ?


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν κάπου δημοσιευμένες τέτοιες πληροφορίες.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα διάφορα συγγράμματα που έχουν δημοσιεύσει από τις πληροφορίες που παίρνουν από τα project.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα active project μπορείς να δεις εδώ.

----------


## mpapad

Λοιπόν, μετά από την κατραπακιά που έφαγα από τη ΔΕΗ για ένα ακόμα 2μηνο, αποφάσισα να σταματήσω το ένα PC από το folding μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη τι φταίει και έχω υψηλή κατανάλωση.

----------


## Gordito

Φολνταρω με την 4350 μου.

Εχω εγκαταστησει τον client, και εχει αρχισει το φολνταρισμα.

Πως καταλαβαινω αν ειναι γρηγορη η καρτα και αν με συμφερει να βαλω αυτη να φολνταρει ή τον cpu;

----------


## mpapad

> Φολνταρω με την 4350 μου.
> 
> Εχω εγκαταστησει τον client, και εχει αρχισει το φολνταρισμα.
> 
> Πως καταλαβαινω αν ςιναι γρηγορη η καρτα και αν με συμφερει να βαλω αυτη να φολνταρει ή τον cpu;


Πιστεύω ότι οι πόντοι που πιάνεις στη μέρα είναι μια ένδειξη.

----------


## tedd

> Λοιπόν, μετά από την κατραπακιά που έφαγα από τη ΔΕΗ για ένα ακόμα 2μηνο, αποφάσισα να σταματήσω το ένα PC από το folding μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη τι φταίει και έχω υψηλή κατανάλωση.


Ρημάδα ΔΕΗ και οι GPU τραβάνε αρκετά σχετικΆ.

----------


## NT1G

> Λοιπόν, μετά από την κατραπακιά που έφαγα από τη ΔΕΗ για ένα ακόμα 2μηνο, αποφάσισα να σταματήσω το ένα PC από το folding μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη τι φταίει και έχω υψηλή κατανάλωση.


Έχεις μετρήσει την κατανάλωση του κάθε pc με κανένα βατόμετρο;; :Smile: 




> Φολνταρω με την 4350 μου.
> 
> Εχω εγκαταστησει τον client, και εχει αρχισει το φολνταρισμα.
> 
> Πως καταλαβαινω αν ςιναι γρηγορη η καρτα και αν με συμφερει να βαλω αυτη να φολνταρει ή τον cpu;


Βάλε το fahmon και δες τι ppd σου δίνει για κάθε κονσόλα.
Γενικά οι ΑΤΙ είναι πιο αργές από τις NVIDIA. :Smile:

----------


## mpapad

> Έχεις μετρήσει την κατανάλωση του κάθε pc με κανένα βατόμετρο;;


Είμαι στα ~300W ανά PC.

----------


## skapetis

Για πόση χρέωση μιλάμε?

Τι θέλω να πω: Σύμφωνα μ'αυτό, τα 2χ300Watt μηχανάκια σου, καταναλώνουν 2χ300χ24ώρες=14400Watt/μέρα, δηλ 14,4KWatt.  Η χρέωση της ΔΕΗ είναι κλιμακωτή :ξεκινά από 0.069€ και μπορεί να φτάσει στα ~0.15421€/KWatt -χωρίς ΦΠΑ - αν ξεπεράσεις τα 4400KWatt/τετράμηνο (εσύ μόνο από το folding έχεις χοντρικά 120*14,4=1728KWatt/4μηνο) ενώ και το πάγιο αυξάνεται ανάλογα! (από 1,92€ μέχρι 31,56€ στις μονοφασικές συνδέσεις)

Άρα αυτό που πρέπει να δεις είναι πόσα KWatt πέρα των θεωρητικών 1728 που υπολόγισα για χρήση 24/7 των 2 PC (αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάνω σωστούς υπολογισμούς) λαμβάνοντας υπόψη σου ότι μια χρήση 1000-1500KW/2μηνο σε ένα σπιτι με πλυντήρια, κουζίνες  κλπ είναι "λογική"

----------


## tedd

ΑΚΥΡΟ  :Razz:

----------


## mpapad

> Για πόση χρέωση μιλάμε?


300 ευρώ το 2μηνο.

----------


## Gordito

Εχω τα εξης 2 προβληματα:

1) Οποτε κανω restart χανεται η δουλεια και η πρωτεινη ξαναρχιζει απο την αρχη.

2) Αξαφνα, δεν χρησιμοποιει καθολου την vga, εχει μονο τον ενα core απασχολημενο.

----------


## mpapad

> Εχω τα εξης 2 προβληματα:
> 
> 1) Οποτε κανω restart χανεται η δουλεια και η πρωτεινη ξαναρχιζει απο την αρχη.
> 
> 2) Αξαφνα, δεν χρησιμοποιει καθολου την vga, εχει μονο τον ενα core απασχολημενο.


1) Λειτουργικό, επεξεργαστή, μνήμη, κάρτα γραφικών
2) Ti client δουλεύεις
3) Τι εννοείς ότι δε χρησιμοποιεί τη vga και έχει το ένα core απασχολημένο?

----------


## Gordito

> 1) Λειτουργικό, επεξεργαστή, μνήμη, κάρτα γραφικών


Windows 7 7127, Intel E8200, 2*2GB DDR2@800Mhz, Ati 4350




> 2) Ti client δουλεύεις


Windows GPU Console Edition 
Folding@Home Client Version 6.23





> 3) Τι εννοείς ότι δε χρησιμοποιεί τη vga και έχει το ένα core απασχολημένο?


Σε νορμαλ καταστασεις o client μου χρησιμοποιει το 99% της vga και το 50% του επεξεργαστη.

----------


## mpapad

> Windows GPU Console Edition 
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.23


Δηλ. έχεις ενα client για την GPU & ενα απλό client για τη CPU?



> Σε νορμαλ καταστασεις o client μου χρησιμοποιει το 99% της vga και το 50% του επεξεργαστη.


O απλός CPU δουλεύει με το ένα core, οπότε λογικό είναι.
Για να μη χρησιμοποιεί την vga σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει ο δεύτερος client για την GPU.
Ρίξε ένα κομμάτι από το FAHlog.txt όταν τρέχεις τον GPU client για να δούμε τι σου βγάζει.

----------


## tedd

> Λοιπόν, μετά από την κατραπακιά που έφαγα από τη ΔΕΗ για ένα ακόμα 2μηνο, αποφάσισα να σταματήσω το ένα PC από το folding μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη τι φταίει και έχω υψηλή κατανάλωση.


Τελικά mpapad πιο απο τα 2 συστήματα εφαγε shutdown; Αν "εφαγε"φυσικά κανενα!  Γιατι αν εισαι με ενα και χτυπάς 12.000 ppd ειναι αρκετά καλό ...

----------


## mpapad

> Τελικά mpapad πιο απο τα 2 συστήματα εφαγε shutdown; Αν "εφαγε"φυσικά κανενα!  Γιατι αν εισαι με ενα και χτυπάς 12.000 ppd ειναι αρκετά καλό ...


Το νο1 της υπογραφής σταμάτησε. 
Μη ξεχνάς ότι χτύπαγα από 17 - 20000 ppd με τα 2 αναμμένα.

----------


## tedd

> Το νο1 της υπογραφής σταμάτησε. 
> Μη ξεχνάς ότι χτύπαγα από 17 - 20000 ppd με τα 2 αναμμένα.


Nαι το ξερω, το λέω απο την άποψη οτι τωρα με 1/2 του ρευματος, χάνεις μονο το 1/3 της παραγωγης που ειχες πριν και αναλογικα ως προς το παραγωγη/καταναλώση το μηχανημα που διπλώνει τωρα ειναι πιο "παραγωγικό".

Και το να βγάζεις από ένα και μονο μηχανημα 12.000+ πόντους ειναι πολύ μα πολύ καλο αποτέλεσμα.

Σιγουρα οταν εισαι συνηθισμενος να βλέπεις να έχεις 20Κ+ καθημερινα και να πεφτεις κατα 8Κ πιθανον να σου φαινεται κάπως αλλα για τους περισσοτερους απο εμας με την αποδοση που έχουμε και τα 2 νουμερα και πάλι ειναι πολύ μεγάλα.

Κeep on the good job!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapad

> Κeep on the good job!!!!


Thank you!

Βέβαια η παραγωγή εξαρτάται από τις πρωτεΐνες που θα πάρεις οπότε μπορεί να πέσω και στα 7000 ppd το ίδιο εύκολα. ( αν θεωρήσεις ότι η κάθε GPU σου δίνει 3500 pdd min. και τύχει και η SMP δεν δώσει τους πόντους της μέσα στην ημέρα).

----------


## Hengeo

Όπως ίσως έχετε ήδη παρατηρήσει, έχω σταματήσει το folding εδώ και αρκετές μέρες, λόγω σοβαρού προβλήματος με τον υπολογιστή (βλέπε και εδώ). Και δυστυχώς θα μου πάρει κάμποσες μέρες ακόμα να το διορθώσω, διότι έπεσε και εν μέσω εξεταστικής..

----------


## Gordito

> Δηλ. έχεις ενα client για την GPU & ενα απλό client για τη CPU?


Οχι, εχω ενα και μονο GPU client.
Αυτος ομως μου τρωει και το ενα core του επεξεργαστη.




> O απλός CPU δουλεύει με το ένα core, οπότε λογικό είναι.
> Για να μη χρησιμοποιεί την vga σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει ο δεύτερος client για την GPU.
> Ρίξε ένα κομμάτι από το FAHlog.txt όταν τρέχεις τον GPU client για να δούμε τι σου βγάζει.


Οπως λεω και πανω, εχω gpu client, που χρησιμοποιει το 99% της vga αλλα και το ενα core του διπυρηνου επεξεργαστη μου.

Παραθετω και το FAHlog.

FAHlog.txt

----------


## mpapad

> Οχι, εχω ενα και μονο GPU client.
> Αυτος ομως μου τρωει και το ενα core του επεξεργαστη.
> 
> Οπως λεω και πανω, εχω gpu client, που χρησιμοποιει το 99% της vga αλλα και το ενα core του διπυρηνου επεξεργαστη μου.


Καλό δείχνει.
Τώρα γιατί παρατηρείς το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο δεν το ξέρω (δεν έχω AMD), αλλά οι πρωτεΐνες 5749 είναι βαριές... ακόμα και σε μένα βγάζουν λίγους πόντους.

Πχ. Σε 8800GT

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:13 - 3319,6 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:13 - 3319,6 PPD

Σε GTX285

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:05 - 6792,4 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:11 - 6218,4 PPD

----------


## Gordito

> Καλό δείχνει.
> Τώρα γιατί παρατηρείς το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο δεν το ξέρω (δεν έχω AMD), αλλά οι πρωτεΐνες 5749 είναι βαριές... ακόμα και σε μένα βγάζουν λίγους πόντους.
> 
> Πχ. Σε 8800GT
> 
>  Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:13 - 3319,6 PPD
>  Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:13 - 3319,6 PPD
> 
> Σε GTX285
> ...


Δεν εχω AMD αλλα Intel (E8200).

Τα στατιστικα αυτα που τα βρηκες;

----------


## mpapad

> Δεν εχω AMD αλλα Intel (E8200).
> 
> Τα στατιστικα αυτα που τα βρηκες;


Από το FahLog σου...



> [12:29:17] Folding@Home *GPU* Core - Beta
> [12:29:17] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
> [12:29:17] 
> [12:29:17] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
> [12:29:17] Build host: amoeba
> [12:29:17] Board Type: *AMD*


AMD έχεις. Για τη κάρτα γραφικών έλεγα.

Τα στατιστικά είναι δικά μου... εκτός και, ξαφνικά απόκτησες 8800GT και GTX285  :Wink: ,και τα έβαλα για να δεις ότι είναι από τις δύσκολες πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## Gordito

> Από το FahLog σου...
> 
> AMD έχεις. Για τη κάρτα γραφικών έλεγα.
> 
> Τα στατιστικά είναι δικά μου... εκτός και, ξαφνικά απόκτησες 8800GT και GTX285 ,και τα έβαλα για να δεις ότι είναι από τις δύσκολες πρωτεΐνες.


Aπλα ρωτουσα που βρηκες τα στατιστικα σου που παρεθεσες.

Τα βρηκα ομως και εγω τα δικα μου:

 Min. Time / Frame : 18mn 38s  - 394.91 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 18mn 38s  - 394.91 ppd

Τα 2/10 απο αυτο που εχεις εσυ, η διαφορα ειναι χαωδης.

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ποιον SMP client να κατεβασω για να δω δοκιμασω τον επεξεργαστη;

----------


## tedd

Tον MPICH καλύτερα, πρόσεξε όμως οτι επειδη ειναι ο 6.23 και έχει λήξει, αφου τελειώσεις την εγκατάστηση του θα πρέπει να αντικάστησεις το εκτελεσιμο με το καινουριο που βγήκε (6.24), το λινκ του ειναι ακριβως κάτω απο αυτό του mpich 6.23. 
Δυστυχως δεν εχουν βγάλει installation για τον 6.24 και αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις αυτή την διαδικάσία, αν πάλι δεν κάνεις την αντικατάσταση δεν θα δουλέψει τίποτα :Razz: 

Απο την άλλη ειναι και η linux smp που ειναι κατά ενα 20% πιο αποδοτική αλλα προυποθέτει ....linux :Razz: , φυσικά υπάρχει και η λύση μέσω vm.

----------


## Gordito

Δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω.

Κατεβασα την SMP εκδοση, την εβαλα σε folder δικης μου επιλογης, αλλα δεν βρηκα εκτελεσιμο αρχειο!

----------


## tedd

> Δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω.
> 
> Κατεβασα την SMP εκδοση, την εβαλα σε folder δικης μου επιλογης, αλλα δεν βρηκα εκτελεσιμο αρχειο!


Ποια κατέβασες μηπως αυτην για λινουξ;

Για την windows smp πας εδω και κατέβάζεις ειτε την deino ή την mpich.

----------


## tedd

Καλό μήνα εστω και με λίγη ωρα καθυστέρηση

Και επιτέλους πανε τα 2 εκατομύρια :Yahooooo: 

ουφ την φάγαμε την ουρα το βόδι μας μένει τώρα :Crazy:

----------


## Gordito

Προς το παρον εχω την sinlge-threaded εκδοση και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι απογοητευτικα:


Τοσο λιγο πρεπει να ειναι;

----------


## tedd

Oι απλές κονσόλες τόσο πάνω-κάτω βγάζουν και εξαρταται απο την πρωτεινη άλλες βγάζουν παραπάνω και άλλες λιγότερο, γιατι δεν έβαλες τελικά την smp;

----------


## Gordito

Γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι και πως.

Βρηκα ομως εναν γαματο οδηγο εδω και την εβαλα μια χαρα.

Εβαλα δε και gpu/smp client στο κυριο pc με τρομερα αποτελεσματα:




Επισης, 
στο κατεβαστηρι με την 4350 παιρνω τελευταια το μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζεται η καρτα μου, ενω παλαιοτερα φολνταρα κανονικα.

Εχω latest drivers, τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι;

----------


## NT1G

> Γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι και πως.
> 
> Βρηκα ομως εναν γαματο οδηγο εδω και την εβαλα μια χαρα.
> 
> Εβαλα δε και gpu/smp client στο κυριο pc με τρομερα αποτελεσματα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυπνίες;; :Razz:  25-10-09 *04:43*

Με τι cpu και gpu είσαι γιατί δίνει ωραίους πόντους. :One thumb up:

----------


## Gordito

H gpu ειναι η 8800gts 512 και η cpu ειναι ο q9550.

----------


## NT1G

> H gpu ειναι η 8800gts 512 και η cpu ειναι ο q9550.


 :One thumb up:  νομιζα οτι είχες Ε8200 και λέω καλά πως δίνει τόσο ppd.. :Cool: 

Για την ΑΤΙ δεν γνωρίζω, γενικά ειναι πιο προβληματικές στο φολδινγκ από τις nvidia από οτι εχω διαβάσει και με πολυ λιγότερους ppd.
 :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

Ε8200 εχω στο κατεβαστηρι  :Wink:

----------


## mob

> Ε8200 εχω στο κατεβαστηρι


βάλε και το κόκκινο γραναζάκι στο προφίλ σου  :Wink:

----------


## NT1G

Επιτέλους 500.000 πόντοι !  :OK: 
Δεν είναι κάτι σπουδαίο αλλά δεν πειράζει να το γράψω. 	 :Rock On:

----------


## tedd

:Clap:  :Clap: 

Μπράβο και με το καλό τώρα στο πρώτο εκατομμύριο....

----------


## mob

η ομάδα έχει πέσει πολύ - για να μαζευόμαστε  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## civil

> η ομάδα έχει πέσει πολύ - για να μαζευόμαστε


Ειδες η ΔΕΗ? 
(παλια Κινεζικη παροιμια)

----------


## civil

Μεσα στο top 10 της ομαδας υπαρχουν ατομα που σταματησαν.
Παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μας πουνε το λογο.
Κοστος?
Αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα?
Απλα βαρεθηκα?
κλπ...

----------


## mpapad

> Μεσα στο top 10 της ομαδας υπαρχουν ατομα που σταματησαν.
> Παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μας πουνε το λογο.
> Κοστος?
> Αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα?
> Απλα βαρεθηκα?
> κλπ...


Μάλλον το κόστος είναι ένας βασικός παράγοντας.
Από τότε που έκοψα το ένα μηχάνημα από την παραγωγή ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ έπεσε στα 220 ευρώ από 300 που ήταν το 2μηνο.

----------


## basilhsss

Γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι νεο μελος της ομαδας. Θελω ετσι να μου πειτε συντομα τι ακριβως γινεται με το folding. πχ εβαλα gpu client εχω ati καρτα και  ξεκινησε να κανει render μια πρωτεινη απ'οτι βλεπω. Αυτο το κανει μονο το μηχανιμα μου η συμβαλουν μηχανιματα την ομαδας? Διαφωτιστε με λιγο.

----------


## tedd

Κάθε μηχανημα δουλευει ξεχωριστή πρωτεινη και αφου την τελειωσει την στέλνει πισω στο stanford και μετα λάμβάνει καινούριο κομματι να "δουλέψει". Απο την πλευρα δεν χρειαζεται να κάνεις τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## basilhsss

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο. Εστω οτι φτιαχνει μια πρωτεινη και φτασει στο 50% και μετα κλεισω το μηχανημα. Την επομενη φορα που θα το ξανανοιξω τοτε το στελνει οσο εφτιαξε και παιρνω καινουριο ή το χανει γιατι κατι τετοιο μου φαινεται πως γινεται. Παντως μερικες φορες το συνεχιζει και αλλες παιρνει καινουριο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται. Μετα οταν παω στο folding@home και παταω stats και βαζω το username δεν βγαζει τιποτα.

----------


## tedd

Οχι, δεν χανεται ξεκιναει απο το σημειο που σταμάτησες ή για την ακριβεια απο το τελευταιο checkpoint που έκανε. Μπορεις φυσικά να ρυθμισεις κάθε πόσα λεπτα θελεις θα κάνει checkpoint, το default ειναι 15 λέπτά. 

Οταν κλεινεις την κονσολά μην κλεινεις απευθειας και τον υπολογιστη άλλα περιμενε και κανα 2-3 λέπτα ωστε να κλεισει ο πυρηνας σίγουρα, γιατι αν δεν κλεισει σωστα τοτε  η πρωτεινη γινεται corrupted και δεν μπορει να ξεκινησει απο εκει που την σταματήσες και κατεβάζει καινουρια χανοντας την δουλεια που έκανες. 

Για να πάρεις τους ποντους θα πρέπει να ολοκλήρωθει η πρωτεινη και να αποσταλει το αποτέλεσμα πισω. 

Για να σου εμφανιστει το username θα πρέπει να στειλεις τουλαχιστον μια ολοκληρωμενη πρωτεινη επισης οι βαθμοι δεν προστειθενται αμεσως με την αποστολή, τo update του πινακα των βαθμων γινεται κάθε 2-3 ωρες.

Τα στατιστικά μπρορεις και να δεις και από εδώ

----------


## Hengeo

Από ό,τι βλέπω, ο mpapad έγινε ο πρώτος που φτάνει τα 10 εκατομμύρια! Συγχαρητήρια!  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Από χθες το βράδυ η linux smp προσπαθεί να πάρει wu και γίνεται αυτό:



```
[11:48:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:48:34] - Will indicate memory of 1002 MB
[11:48:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:48:34] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[11:48:35] Posted data.
[11:48:35] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[11:48:35] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[11:48:35] - Attempt #10  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
```

Δεν άλλαξα τίποτα. Έχει κανείς άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## tedd

Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχει προβλημα  ο assign server μάλλον εχει διορθωθει γιατι πήρα  προ ολιγου νεα πρωτεινη αμέσως.

----------


## Hengeo

Ευτυχώς από τη Δευτέρα έφτιαξε.

----------


## mpapad

Η σημερινή διακοπή της ΔΕΗ είχε τα θύματά της.

Από τον υπολογιστή που έχω για folding η μία 8800GT απεβίωσε.
Κάτι πυκνωτές που έχει πάνω της σκάσανε, οπότε μέχρι να διορθωθεί (??) θα δουλεύω με μία GPU και τον 4πύρηνο.

----------


## tedd

:Thinking:  Σαν να μου φαινεται οτι ακομη ένας επιασε τα 10.000.000!!!!

Mπράβο Costas_Davrados :Superman:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Σαν να μου φαινεται οτι ακομη ένας επιασε τα 10.000.000!!!!
> 
> Mπράβο Costas_Davrados


Ευχαριστώ tedd, αν και αυτό που θα μου έδινε περισσότερη χαρά θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να ανακόψουμε την πτώση της ομάδας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

> Ευχαριστώ tedd, αν και αυτό που θα μου έδινε περισσότερη χαρά θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να ανακόψουμε την πτώση της ομάδας.


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο, διότι μάλλον οι δύο κύριες αιτίες είναι το κόστος και η αδιαφορία-προχειρότητα αυτών που έχουν τους server και την ανάπτυξη του software. Για το πρώτο, ο καθένας δίνει μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί, οπότε δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα. Για το δεύτερο, όλο bugs εμφανίζονται, όλο οι servers κολλάνε (π.χ. μόλις έχασα ολοκληρωμένη πρωτεΐνη διότι έληξε το deadline προσπαθώντας να την στείλει!), λογικό είναι είναι να απηυδήσει κάποιος κάποια στιγμή, και να το αφήσει στην τύχη του ή να το σταματήσει..

Μπράβο για τα 10εκ. πάντως  :One thumb up:

----------


## JohnJ

Εγώ προσωπικά αν έχω ένα λόγο για να πω ότι δεν αξίζει είναι ότι μου φαίνεται κάπως μούφα. Εδώ και χρόνια υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια ψήνονται δεκάδες χιλιάδες πισιά αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται και κάτι αξιόλογο. Αμφιβάλλω αν συμβάλλουμε σε κάτι με αυτό τον τρόπο πλην φθοράς εξοπλισμού και σπατάλη χρημάτων. Είναι κάτι σαν "πίστευε και μη ερεύνα". Παρόλα αυτά συμμετέχω και εγώ, απλός όχι τόσο πωρωμένα!  :Lamer:

----------


## mpapad

> Εγώ προσωπικά αν έχω ένα λόγο για να πω ότι δεν αξίζει είναι ότι μου φαίνεται κάπως μούφα. Εδώ και χρόνια υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια ψήνονται δεκάδες χιλιάδες πισιά αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται και κάτι αξιόλογο. Αμφιβάλλω αν συμβάλλουμε σε κάτι με αυτό τον τρόπο πλην φθοράς εξοπλισμού και σπατάλη χρημάτων. Είναι κάτι σαν "πίστευε και μη ερεύνα". Παρόλα αυτά συμμετέχω και εγώ, απλός όχι τόσο πωρωμένα!


Δεν είναι ότι δεν κάνουμε κάτι. 
Απλά το μέγεθος της εργασίας που πρέπει να γίνει είναι απλά τεράστιο. 
Βάλε σε όλα αυτά τα bugs και τις επιπλέον δοκιμές που κάνουν ( το κάθε workunit τρέχει 2 και 3 φορές σε διαφορετικά PC) οπότε καταλαβαίνεις το μέγεθος.

........Auto merged post: mpapad πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> (π.χ. μόλις έχασα ολοκληρωμένη πρωτεΐνη διότι έληξε το deadline προσπαθώντας να την στείλει!)
> Μπράβο για τα 10εκ. πάντως


Thanks για τις ευχές. (αν και λίγο αργά... )
Όσο για την πρωτεΐνη σου, υπάρχουν 2 περιπτώσεις.
1) όντως να μην μπόρεσε να τη στείλει
2) Την έστειλε αλλά δεν πήρε το οκ της αποστολής. Με αποτέλεσμα στις επόμενες προσπάθειες να παίρνει πόρτα από τον server γιατί του λέει ο άλλος ότι την έχει.

Μάλλον είσαι στην περίπτωση 2 οπότε στο επόμενο έλεγχο που θα κάνουν θα τους πάρεις τους πόντους (stats recredit το λένε και τρέχει σχετικά συχνά).

----------


## Hengeo

> Thanks για τις ευχές. (αν και λίγο αργά... )


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πήγαινε στον Costas_Dav, είχα γράψει άλλο post για σένα σε αυτό το νήμα. Όπως και να έχει, μπράβο και στους δύο για τα διψήφια εκατομμύρια!

----------


## NT1G

Έχετε προσέξει οτι μερικές φορές βάζουν κάτι αστεία μυνήματα πριν αρχίσει το folding;
Στο project 5784 βγάζει αυτό:



> Working on Gromacs Runs One Microsecond At Cannonball Speeds


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iannis

Μπράβο σας παίδες

Εγώ στη προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης  :Smile:  έδωσα όλα τα PC και κράτησα μόνο το λαπιτοπ για την δουλειά μου.

Ισως στο μέλλον ξαναανταμώσουμε

----------


## mpapad

> Μπράβο σας παίδες
> 
> Εγώ στη προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης  έδωσα όλα τα PC και κράτησα μόνο το λαπιτοπ για την δουλειά μου.
> 
> Ισως στο μέλλον ξαναανταμώσουμε


Thanks παλικάρι.

----------


## civil

> Μπράβο σας παίδες
> 
> Εγώ στη προσπάθεια απεξάρτησης  έδωσα όλα τα PC και κράτησα μόνο το λαπιτοπ για την δουλειά μου.
> 
> Ισως στο μέλλον ξαναανταμώσουμε


Ακομα τρεχω με τον 6700 που μου εδωσες με κληρωση.
Ευχαριστω και παλι
 :Respekt:

----------


## gtklocker

Για ένα λαπτοπ με Turion (x2) και μια ATi HD3200 σε Linux τι έχετε να προτείνετε; Ποιά κονσόλα;

----------


## tedd

Eπειδη και ο επεξεργαστης και η καρτα γραφικών ειναι αδύναμα, λίγο δύσκολα να προλαβαινεις τα σφιχτα dealines που έχουν οι εχουν oi smp2 και οι gpu2 πρωτείνες.

Το προτιμότερο και το πιο σίγουρο θα ήταν να έβαζες 2 απλές κονσολές, για να μην ανησυχεις με τα deadlines.

Φυσικά αν έκανες και ένα πειραματακι πόσο χρονο θα κανουν στο λαπτοπ σου δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα αλλα για να προλάβενεις θα πρέπει να μένει ανοιχτό πολλεεεές ωρες πχ σε μενα με το ιντελ Τ7500 στα 2,2 μια cpu2 πρωτεινη θέλει λίγο πάνω απο 30ώρες να ολοκληρωθει, οποτε εξαρτατε και από το πόσες ωρες σκοπευεις να αφήνεις ανοιχτό το μήχανημα.

----------


## gtklocker

Πάμε λοιπόν!  :Superman: 



```
[09:04:36] Completed 0 out of 499375 steps (0%)
```

........Auto merged post: gtklocker πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βγάλ'τε συμπεράσματα:



```
[09:04:36] Completed 0 out of 499375 steps (0%)
[09:19:30] Completed 5000 out of 499375 steps (1%)
```

----------


## tedd

Με τι κονσόλα και από ποια πρώτεινη ειναι τα στατιστικά που δίνεις;

----------


## gtklocker

Windows, SMP.

----------


## tedd

Kαι σε λινουξ, αν ρωτας για λινουξ, τόσο θα πήγαινε, και τα 15 λέπτα για κάθε step το βλέπω καλο για τέτοιο μήχανημα, δεν θα πηγαινε παρακάτω.

Αν βαλεις και το fahspy ή το  hfm.net θα σου υπολογίζει και πόσους πόντους τελικά θα πάρεις μαζί με το bonus points.

Yποψη οτι για να εχεις bonus points θα πρεπει να εχεις δηλώμενο στο config το passkey και να εχεις τελειωσει επιτυχως 10 πρωτεινες smp

Δυστυχως τα προγράμματα αυτά ειναι μόνο για windows για λινουξ δεν εχει βγει κάτι αντιστοιχο, υπάρχει μόνο το fahmon που δειχνει μόνο τους κανονικούς βαθμους, μάλλον το εχουν εγκαταλήψει οι developers του, κριμα γιατί ήταν το καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Αν βαλεις και το fahspy ή το  hfm.net θα σου υπολογίζει και πόσους πόντους τελικά θα πάρεις μαζί με το bonus points.


Το hfm.net παιζει σε *Ubuntu* ή και άλλα *Debian* based operating systems.
Οδηγίες εδώ , στην επίσημη σελίδα του hfm.net  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## tedd

> Το hfm.net παιζει σε *Ubuntu* ή και άλλα *Debian* based operating systems.
> Οδηγίες εδώ , στην επίσημη σελίδα του hfm.net


Ωωω μπράβο Κώστα για το λινκ, έψαχνα καιρο ενα τέτοιο προγραμμα για λινουξ αλλα διαβαζα οτι ηταν μόνο windows 

Thanx!!!

----------


## gtklocker

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=27018

YEAH !!!

----------


## NT1G

Θα αντέξει το laptop όμως ; Από άποψη θερμποκρασίας και θερμότητας του turion.  :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

Δεν το βλέπω να αντέχει προσωπικά, αν και σε λίγες μέρες θα πάρω πίσω τον παλιό μου Intel E2180 οπότε θα δώ αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι σε αυτόν.

----------


## tedd

Τις τελευταιες μέρες βλέπω μια βουτιά στους βαθμους μας, έγινε τίποτα με τους σερβερς ή άρχισαν η βουτιές στην θάλασσα;;;

----------


## NT1G

Άρχισε ο καύσωνας και δεν .  :Razz:

----------


## civil

Παλια διπλωνα 24/7, τωρα 12/7 λογω κοστους....
Αν ανεβει κι αλλο η ΔΕΗ , οπως λενε, απο φθινωπορο τοτε θα μειωσω κι αλλο ..

----------


## Hengeo

Εδώ και λίγες ώρες είμαι εκατομμυριούχος!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Εδώ και λίγες ώρες είμαι εκατομμυριούχος!


Μπράβο Hengeo, εμπρός τώρα για το δεύτερο.
Όπως έλεγε και ο Ωνάσης, το πρώτο εκατομύριο είναι δύσκολο. Τα άλλα έρχονται μόνα τους.

Keep folding  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## NT1G

> Εδώ και λίγες ώρες είμαι εκατομμυριούχος!


Να τα διεκατομμυριάσεις.  :One thumb up: 
 :Happy Birthday:

----------


## tedd

> Εδώ και λίγες ώρες είμαι εκατομμυριούχος!


Ωραίοοοοοοοοος και σύντομα στο επόμενο εκατομύριο!!!!!!!

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ! Το folding συνεχίζεται, αν και με λίγο πιο χαλαρούς ρυθμούς  :Smile:

----------


## Iannis

Που ειναι η τρελοπαρέα ?

Κανείς από τα παλιά??

----------


## A_gamer

> Που ειναι η τρελοπαρέα ?
> 
> Κανείς από τα παλιά??


Εγώ πιάνομαι;  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Εγώ το έχω αφήσει λίγο. Διάφορες υποχρεώσεις και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα το κολλήματα της smp και του Ubuntu 10.10, συν ένας σκληρός που χτύπησε. Τώρα πέρασα το 11.4 και θα του βάλω την smp επάνω, φαίνεται να πηγαίνει καλύτερα..

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ το έχω αφήσει λίγο. Διάφορες υποχρεώσεις και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα το κολλήματα της smp και του Ubuntu 10.10, συν ένας σκληρός που χτύπησε. Τώρα πέρασα το 11.4 και θα του βάλω την smp επάνω, φαίνεται να πηγαίνει καλύτερα..


Σ' εμένα, από την άλλη, ο υπολογιστής είχε πρόβλημα με ιό και χρειάστηκε τελικά format. Ξαναέβαλα την SMP χτες.

----------


## alekan

Εγώ φόρτωσα την smp σήμερα, και σε σχέση με την gpu (fermi) τη βρίσκω όχι και τόσο αποδοτική.
Ο cpu μου ειναι 2600k @ 4.4, και η GPU GTX560Ti.
To FahMon αναφέρει ~14000 ppd για τον gpu client, και ~6800 για τον smp.

----------


## NT1G

> Εγώ φόρτωσα την smp σήμερα, και σε σχέση με την gpu (fermi) τη βρίσκω όχι και τόσο αποδοτική.
> Ο cpu μου ειναι 2600k @ 4.4, και η GPU GTX560Ti.
> To FahMon αναφέρει ~14000 ppd για τον gpu client, και ~6800 για τον smp.


passkey και bonus points έχεις; Για αυτό μάλλον είναι τόσο χαμηλό.
Επίσης στον 2600Κ σε αυτά τα GHz πολλοί βάζουν SMP with bigadv που δίνει ως και 40.000ppd. !!  :Worthy:

----------


## alekan

> passkey και bonus points έχεις; Για αυτό μάλλον είναι τόσο χαμηλό.
> Επίσης στον 2600Κ σε αυτά τα GHz πολλοί βάζουν SMP with bigadv που δίνει ως και 40.000ppd. !!


Passkey έχω, το bonus points το κάνεις ταλαρα;
Το άλλο διακοπτάκι πως το δηλώνω στο .cfg;;
Πάντως, πήρε μπροστά και μου δείχνει τα ίδια ppd με τον gpu πάνω-κάτω.

----------


## NT1G

Για να αρχίσεις να παίρνεις bonus points πρέπει να τελειώσεις 10 πρωτεΐνες με Α3-core(σχεδόν όλες οι smp τώρα πια) πριν το preferred deadline και από την επόμενη αρχίζουν και μετράνε.

-bigadv είναι η επιλογή και πρέπει να μπαίνει εκεί που μπαίνει και η -smp.
Και να έχεις και ενεργοποιημένο το HT.

Αλλά το -bigadv θέλει σχεδόν 24/7 να δουλεύει το pc γιατί έχει πολύ μικρά deadlines.

----------


## mob

Είχα πάρει φόρα, με την αλλαγή κάρτας γραφικών αλλά λόγο καιρού  :Razz:  θα διακόψω μέχρι το χειμώνα

----------


## alekan

> Είχα πάρει φόρα, με την αλλαγή κάρτας γραφικών αλλά λόγο καιρού  θα διακόψω μέχρι το χειμώνα


Νεράκι εδω, και οι θερμοκρασίες είναι άψογες...

----------


## zafevolution

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Νέος εδώ.
To folding το θυμόμουν από παλιά αλλά μετά από στρατό και δουλειές το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως.
Είχα ένα serverακι που θα καθόταν και μια ημέρα μου ήρθε αναλαμπή το folding ξανά :P

Τώρα είμαι σε μια άλλη ομάδα αλλά λέω να έρθω προς τα εδώ που έχει κίνηση  :Very Happy: 
Ο κόσμος είναι στο folding ή έχουμε κανένα άλλο project καλύτερο?

Τελικά από όσο διάβασα ενιαία ελληνική ομάδα δεν υπάρχει ε?

----------


## lalenium

Υπάρχει client που να υπ[οστηρίζει την hd 6850 της ati?

----------


## A_gamer

> Υπάρχει client που να υπ[οστηρίζει την hd 6850 της ati?


Sorry για την καθυστέρηση. Ναι, υπάρχει.

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up: 




> Πρόκειται για το τελευταίο εντυπωσιακό παράδειγμα του πώς η συλλογική ευφυΐα των πρόθυμων πολιτών - επιστημόνων μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί στο όνομα της επιστημονικής προόδου: χιλιάδες παίκτες του δικτυακού παιχνιδιού Foldit βοήθησαν από το σπίτι τους ομάδα ερευνητών να επιτύχει την αναδίπλωση - ή αναδιοργάνωση της τρισδιάστατης δομής- μιας πρωτεΐνης.
> 
> Το εν λόγω παιχνίδι, που σχεδιάστηκε από ερευνητές του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουάσιγκτον στο Σιάτλ, επιτρέπει στους παίκτες να συμβάλουν στην αναδίπλωση πρωτεϊνών μέσω του ηλεκτρονικού τους υπολογιστή. Οι επιστήμονες αναθέτουν στους παίκτες εργασίες υπό τη μορφή αινιγμάτων, τα οποία αυτοί καλούνται να λύσουν και στη συνέχεια οι καλύτεροι συνδυασμοί δοκιμάζονται σε συνθήκες εργαστηρίου. Παρότι και στο παρελθόν έχουν καταγραφεί επιτυχίες, πιστεύεται πως η δημιουργία του ενζύμου - με δραστηριότητα 18πλάσια από την αρχική πρωτεΐνη- είναι η πρώτη συλλογική νίκη στο πεδίο του σχεδιασμού πρωτεϊνών.
> 
> «Εργαζόμουν επί δύο χρόνια για να βελτιώσω αυτά τα ένζυμα και δεν τα κατάφερνα», παραδέχεται ο ερευνητής Τζάστιν Ζίγκελ. «Οι παίκτες του Foldit έκαναν ένα μεγάλο άλμα και εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πλήρως πώς το έκαναν.»
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα άλλωστε δεν ξεκίνησε με τόσο φιλόδοξους στόχους. Αρχικά, οι χρήστες καλούνταν απλώς να δωρίσουν λίγη από την επεξεργαστική ισχύ του υπολογιστή τους για τις έρευνες πάνω στη δομή πρωτεϊνών. Στη συνέχεια τους ζητήθηκε να προβλέψουν οι ίδιοι δομές, ενώ πλέον βρίσκονται στο στάδιο που μετέχουν ενεργά στις μελέτες σχεδιάζοντας πρωτεΐνες.
> 
> Η τελευταία προσπάθεια, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας δημοσιεύονται στην επιθεώρηση Nature Biotechnology, αφορούσε ένζυμο-καταλύτη στις αντιδράσεις Diels-Alder, που χρησιμοποιούνται στη βιομηχανία για τη σύνθεση φαρμάκων και παρασιτοκτόνων μεταξύ άλλων. Εδώ και χρόνια η ομάδα του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουάσιγκτον στο Σιάτλ επιχειρούσε να δημιουργήσει από το μηδέν βελτιωμένα ένζυμα-καταλύτες και το 2010 έφθασε κοντά στο στόχο της για να αποδειχθεί όμως ότι «το ένζυμο δεν ήταν και τόσο καλό», όπως λέει ο ερευνητής Ντέιβιντ Μπέικερ.
> ...

----------


## BlindG

To διάβασα το πρωί.
Έχει πλάκα που το αποκαλούν παιχνίδι και οτι παίζουν οι παίκτες  :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

nnn απο πού ειναι αυτό;

----------


## nnn

Στην Ναυτεμπορική online το διάβασα.

----------


## Νikosanagn

A, Οκ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JohnPro

Ε! συμμετεχω και γω!  :Razz:  :One thumb up:  Εχω καποιες αποριες...

Κατεβασα το κλασσικο f@h (cpu)... Εχω i5 τετραπυρηνο και την nvidia gt520 Μηπως καλυτερα να κατεβασω τo gpu?

To console τι ειναι? Να το βαλω και αυτο?

----------


## alekan

Δοκίμασε το προγραμματακι του τύπου, εμένα με βόλεψε πολύ
http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2

Να διπλώνεις με τον smp και οχι τον απλό cpu.

Βάλε και την καρτα σου.

----------


## JohnPro

Α τελεια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## JohnPro

Ειμαι οκ?

----------


## alekan

Ναι,οκ είσαι.
Να έχεις υπόψιν, ότι θα πρέπει αν τρέχεις και τον smp και τον gpu ταυτόχρονα, να δίνεις 1 πυρήνα λιγότερο στον smp, γιατι ο gpu χρειάζεται κι αυτός να "παίρνει" από το cpu για να δουλεύει πιο ομαλά.

----------


## JohnPro

α! ΟΚ! Μου ανεβαινει στο 100% το cpu... Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το παω π.χ 60-80%???

----------


## NT1G

Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του F@H, να χρησιμοποιεί το 100%. Αλλά κάπου υπάρχει επιλογή για μικρότερο ποσοστό.

----------


## JohnPro

Επειδη μου ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια στους 60oC... Και ψιλοκολλαει μερικες φορες... Τεσπα. Ειχε μια ρυθμιση που επιλεγεις πυρηνες. Εβαλα να δουλευουν οι τρεις (συμβουλη και του alekan) :Wink:  Τωρα ειναι στα 80% (τελεια!)

----------


## zafevolution

Το δικό μου γρανάζι γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται;

----------


## panosaoua

Πήγαινε στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile

και προς τα κάτω εκεί που λέει F@H Team User βάζεις το όνομα που έχεις στο folding.

----------


## Xefteris

Γεια σας!
Πριν λιγο μπηκα και εγω στην ομαδα με ονομα JStam.
Εχω ενα PS3 και απο βδομαδα που θα ερθει και το pc θα το βαλω και αυτο.
Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω ομως.
Αν κλεισω το ps3 χανεται η προοδος?

----------


## Seitman

Γεια σου και καλώς ήρθες.
Αν κλείσεις το PS3, χωρίς να κάνεις παύση της τρέχουσας εργασίας, ναι χάνεται και όταν το ανάψεις ξανά θα ξεκινήσει από την αρχή. Αυτό γίνεται όχι μόνο στο PS3 αλλά και στους υπολογιστές.

Αν εννοείς τα γενικά στατιστικά, αυτά δεν επηρεάζονται.

----------


## Seitman

Ρε παιδιά έχεις κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα στο "κατέβασμα" του *HFM*;;;  :headscratch: 

Edit: [ Διορθώθηκε με έναν καθαρισμό της cache. ]

----------


## lunatic

Με το World Community Grid ασχολούμαι είναι σχετικό? Υπάρχει TEAM ?(έχω ένα δικό μου αλλά έχει λίγα member) Που αλλού μπορώ να δω συγκριτικά στατιστικά για τα result μου σε σύγκριση με άλλους πέρα του official site του WCG που έχει τα ατομικά μου

----------


## Seitman

Έχουν πάνω-κάτω την ίδια φιλοσοφία.
Δε νομίζω να έχουμε ομάδα για το WCG.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ παιδιά μάλλον θα σας αφήσω.. Μου ρθε η ΔΕΗ 300 ευρώ εκ των οποίων τα περισσότερα είναι του folding.

Δε συμφέρει πια..  :Sad:

----------


## JohnPro

What? ^.-

----------


## alekan

> Εγώ παιδιά μάλλον θα σας αφήσω.. Μου ρθε η ΔΕΗ 300 ευρώ εκ των οποίων τα περισσότερα είναι του folding.
> 
> Δε συμφέρει πια..


Aπό πού συμπέρανες ότι τα περισσότερα είναι από εκεί;
Με τι μηχάνημα συμμετέχεις;

----------


## Spank

Εγώ εχω βάλει το PS3 24/7 για folding. 
Ξέρουμε γενικά ποσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει το PS3 και αν γενικά συμφέρει να το εχω συνέχεια ανοιχτό για την δεη μιλώντας πάντα ?

----------


## Seitman

Το fat "καίει" 200W και ένα slim με 40άρι δίσκο 115W.

Υπάρχουν και αναφορές με 60άρια που κυμαίνονται στα 90-95W.

----------


## Spank

Δεν ειναι και λίγα ρε γαμώτο για τέτοιους καιρούς η μήπως ειναι  :Thinking: . Μπορεί να το κλείνω το βράδυ , θα δείξει στον πρώτο λογαριασμό  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Aπό πού συμπέρανες ότι τα περισσότερα είναι από εκεί;
> Με τι μηχάνημα συμμετέχεις;


Με μία 6970 να τρέχει στο full 24/7 καθώς και έναν 9650 τα ίδια.

Επίσης ένα PS3.

----------


## NT1G

Με τις αλλαγές που έχουνε γίνει, το πιο αποδοτικό σε θέμα ppd/W μάλλον είναι smp κονσόλα με bonus points σε linux. Ούτε κάρτες γραφικών ούτε ps3.

----------


## NT1G

21st March, 2012

FAH simulations lead to a new therapeutic strategy for Alzheimer's Disease

----------


## Iannis

Γεια σας παλικάρια

Δυστυχώς η κρίση και η ΔΕΗ τσάκισαν το folding

----------


## alekan

Κάτι παλεύουμε ακόμη...

----------


## stefan_city

ποση ωρα φολνταρετε, με τι μηχανηματα, και ποσο σας ερχετε η ΔΕΗ;

----------


## Νikosanagn

Παιδιά εγω περίπου υπολόγισα το τι πληρώνω παραπάνω λόγω folding (gtx 560ti) και είναι γύρω στα 3-4 € (στο πιο ακραίο σενάριο) το δίμηνο, προσωπικά τα θεωρώ ελάχιστα.

----------


## NT1G

Το πιο "οικονομικό" folding από άποψη ppd/w είναι μάλλον με smp και bonus points για ενημέρωση όποιου θέλει να ψαχτεί.

----------


## stefan_city

> Το πιο "οικονομικό" folding από άποψη ppd/w είναι μάλλον με smp και bonus points για ενημέρωση όποιου θέλει να ψαχτεί.


δηλαδη μονο με τη συμμετοχη του επεξεργαστη, βγαζοντας εκτος την καρτα γραφικων;

----------


## NT1G

Λογικά ναι, γιατί με την gpu κόβεις πόντους από τον επεξεργαστή και θέλει και πιο πολλά W συνήθως.

----------


## alexopth69

Που εισαι ρε Γιάννη; Χαθήκαμε....

----------


## lak100

ο καινουριος client ειναι λιγο χαλια η ειναι η ιδεα μου?

----------


## shadowman

Γεια χαρά

Σήμερα αποφάσισα να σταματήσω το folding (ενώ έχω περάσει  το 1 εκατομμύριο πόντους) .  Τεράστιοι πόροι σε hardware αλλά  και τεράστιο κόστος (αθροιστικά) σε ρεύμα ξοδεύονται για να βρουν πχ το φάρμακο για την νόσο του αλτσχάιμερ (ή για πολλούς διαβήτης τύπου 3).

Δεν είναι καλύτερα να ξοδευτούν αυτά τα χρήματα για να ενημερωθεί το κοινό για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα μπορούσε να μην κινδυνεύσει ποτέ  (ναι ποτέ!) από αυτή ή από τις άλλες 5 πιο σοβαρές ασθένειες ;

Το σύγχρονο σύστημα υγείας βασίζεται στην αντιμετώπιση παθολογικών συμπτωμάτων και στην προσπάθεια καταστολής τους. 
Πχ κάποιος είναι απρόσεκτος και κτυπάει το πόδι του σε ένα τραπέζι  το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του χτυπήματος είναι ένας μώλωπας. Υπάρχουν ειδικές γάζες για τους μώλωπες, αλοιφές για τον πόνο, ειδικές ενέσεις, χαπάκια,σιρόπια για τον μώλωπα και ότι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να ενημερώσει το κοινό να προσέχει να μην κτυπάει το πόδι του στο τραπέζι, κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε τεράστια επίπτωση άλλωστε στους τζίρους του συστήματος... Νομίζω ότι παγκοσμίως ο τζίρος των υπηρεσιών υγείας πλησίασε τα 7 τρις δολάρια το 2012 από αυτά πάνω από 500δις δολάρια πάνε στις φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες. Είναι βέβαια και ο τζίρος των εταιριών παραγωγής επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων που δεν μπορεί να αγνοηθεί, όμως οι εταιρίες τροφίμων έχουν βασικό ρόλο στον να παράγουν lifetime paying patients.


Μερικά links για προβληματισμό.

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/07/ma...ted=all&src=pm
http://www.philmaffetone.com/oversoldonsugar.cfm
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/ma...pagewanted=all
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbBU...arHFlW&index=2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnn...arHFlW&index=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry1Z...arHFlW&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMhLBPPtlrY
http://responsiblefoods.org/news/

----------


## lalenium

> Γεια χαρά
> Δεν είναι καλύτερα να ξοδευτούν αυτά τα χρήματα για να ενημερωθεί το κοινό για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα μπορούσε να μην κινδυνεύσει ποτέ  (ναι ποτέ!) από αυτή ή από τις άλλες 5 πιο σοβαρές ασθένειες ;


Πως ακριβώς.




> Το σύγχρονο σύστημα υγείας βασίζεται στην αντιμετώπιση παθολογικών συμπτωμάτων και στην προσπάθεια καταστολής τους. 
>  Πχ κάποιος είναι απρόσεκτος και κτυπάει το πόδι του σε ένα τραπέζι το αποτέλεσμα αυτού του χτυπήματος είναι ένας μώλωπας. Υπάρχουν ειδικές γάζες για τους μώλωπες, αλοιφές για τον πόνο, ειδικές ενέσεις, χαπάκια,σιρόπια για τον μώλωπα και ότι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να ενημερώσει το κοινό να προσέχει να μην κτυπάει το πόδι του στο τραπέζι, κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε τεράστια επίπτωση άλλωστε στους τζίρους του συστήματος...


Μάλιστα ,θεωρείτε λοιπόν ότι π.χ. η νόσος Αλτσχάιμερ ,ο καρκίνος κτλπ κτλπ είναι ασθένειές που προλαμβάνονται
αλλά το "σύστημα" δεν μας ενημερώνει για τους τρόπους πρόληψης για να τα κονομάει. Εγώ θα έλεγα εαν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάποιο αντικείμενο απλά να μην μιλάμε.

----------


## shadowman

> Πως ακριβώς.


Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς έτοιμη συνταγή με ενέσεις, χάπια κτλ δεν υπάρχει.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις το "πως ακριβώς" δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω  πέρα από τα 8 δειγματοληπτικά link που παραθέτω.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι το 7ο link. Θα σου συνιστούσα να το μελετήσεις προσεκτικά.
Είναι η ομιλία του Peter Attia σε TedMed event. 
Εδώ διαθέτει και transcript στα Αγγλικά αν έχεις κάποια δυσκολία με την live ομιλία:
http://www.ted.com/talks/peter_attia..._diabetes.html





> Μάλιστα ,θεωρείτε λοιπόν ότι π.χ. η νόσος Αλτσχάιμερ ,ο καρκίνος κτλπ κτλπ είναι ασθένειές που προλαμβάνονται
> αλλά το "σύστημα" δεν μας ενημερώνει για τους τρόπους πρόληψης για να τα κονομάει.


κάπως έτσι,με την προσθήκη ότι χρηματοδοτεί δυναμικά την παραπληροφόρηση σε σημαντικά ζητήματα όπως πχ την δαιμονοποίηση των λιπαρών στην διατροφή (fat-phobia), επίσης φροντίζει να "καταρρίπτει" άλλες απόψεις ή να σπέρνει αμφιβολίες ακόμα και αν αυτές οι απόψεις προέρχονται από παγκόσμια διακεκριμένους επιστήμονες. (πχ Τim Νoakes http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/heart...0#.UgH57qw8nPa)

Επίσης υπάρχουν μικρές φυλές (~100.000 ατομα) που ζούσαν σε απομόνωση μέχρι σήμερα όπως οι Tarahumara Indians. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν γνωρίζουν στην κυριολεξία τι σημαίνει καρκίνος,αλτσχαιμερ,διαβήτης,κατάθλιψη,παρκισον,καρδιακή ασθένεια για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν τα έχουν συναντήσει ποτέ στην ζωή τους... (τον μέσο όρο ζωής τους τον ρίχνει κυρίως η παιδική θνησιμότητα)
Χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα μπορούν να βγουν με την απλή παρατήρηση του τρόπου ζωής τέτοιων ανθρώπων.




> Εγώ θα έλεγα εαν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάποιο αντικείμενο απλά να μην μιλάμε.


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lalenium

> Επίσης υπάρχουν μικρές φυλές (~100.000 ατομα) που ζούσαν σε απομόνωση μέχρι σήμερα όπως οι Tarahumara Indians. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν γνωρίζουν στην κυριολεξία τι σημαίνει καρκίνος,αλτσχαιμερ,διαβήτης,κατάθλιψη,παρκισον,καρδιακή ασθένεια για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν τα έχουν συναντήσει ποτέ στην ζωή τους... (τον μέσο όρο ζωής τους τον ρίχνει κυρίως η παιδική θνησιμότητα)
> Χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα μπορούν να βγουν με την απλή παρατήρηση του τρόπου ζωής τέτοιων ανθρώπων.


Προωθείται εσκεμμένα κυρίως από παραϊατρικούς  φορείς ότι ασθένειες όπως π.χ. ο καρκίνος είναι θέμα πρόληψης
και ότι καρκίνο παθαίνεις π.χ. λόγο "κακής διατροφής". Πίσω από αυτό υπάρχει ολόκληρη βιομηχανία εκατοντάδων δις εκατομμυρίων. Δεν είναι τυχαία δηλαδή όλη αυτή η μανία με τα "βιολογικά προιόντα" και τα "super foods" που προλαμβάνουν πάσα νόσο και πάσα μαλακία. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι λοιπόν ανακαλύπτουν και κάποιο βοτάνι ή κάποιο εξωτικό φρούτο το οποίο έχει σούπερ ντούπερ αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες ,το βγάζουν σαν συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και στο
πουλάνε και εσύ είσαι με την ψευδαίσθηση ότι π.χ. το ιπποφαές ή το ακάι μπέρι ή το ρόδι ή το τσάι ή το ξύδι ή το εκχύλισμα σκόρδου κτλπ κτλπ θα σε προστατέψει από τον καρκίνο.

Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχεις κανένα έλενγχο απέναντι σε ασθένειες όπως ο καρκίνος και κανένα βοτάνι ,και καμία
διατροφική συνήθεια δεν θα σε προστατέψει. Άμα είναι γραμμένο στα γονίδια σου να πάθεις καρκίνο ,θα πάθεις ότι και να κάνεις με μαθηματική ακρίβεια.

Όσον αφορά την φυλή Tarahumara Indians που αναφέρεις ,δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι τα επιδημιολογικά αυτά στοιχεία ,πάντως άμα είναι επιβεβαιώνουν αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω. Μια κλειστή ομάδα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι αναπαράγονται μόνο αναμεταξύ τους σημαίνει ότι δεν εισχωρούν ελαττωματικά γονίδια ,βεβαία αυτό έχει και την αντίθετη όψη π.χ. υπάρχουν φυλές όπου νοσήματα όπως ο καρκίνος ή διάφορα αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα είναι σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σε σχέση με τον γενικό πληθυσμό επειδή ελαττωματικά γονίδια αναπαράγονται συνεχώς.

Η ιατρική επιστήμη ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχει αποκρυπτογραφήσει τα μυστικά του καρκίνου (και πολών άλλων νοσημάτων) ,είναι άγνωστο δηλαδή τι συμβαίνει στα κύτταρα και μετατρέπονται σε καρκινικά. Υπάρχουν δηλαδή 
μόνο θεωρίες για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει γι αυτό τον λόγο και δεν υπάρχουν αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα για τις
περισσότερες μορφές καρκίνου. Όταν λοιπόν η ιατρική επιστήμη δεν έχει ανακαλύψει τα αίτια ,πως κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν
"μέτρα πρόληψης" κατά του καρκίνου? 

Το folding@home αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα προσπαθεί να κάνει να αποκρυπτογραφήσει τα μυστικά του καρκίνου και άλλων ασθενειών και τον ρόλο που παίζουν οι πρωτείνες σε αυτό ,γιατί άμα δεν γνωρίζεις τον εχθρό σου δεν πρόκειται
να τον νικήσεις ποτέ.

----------


## shadowman

> Προωθείται εσκεμμένα κυρίως από παραϊατρικούς  φορείς ότι ασθένειες όπως π.χ. ο καρκίνος είναι θέμα πρόληψης
> και ότι καρκίνο παθαίνεις π.χ. λόγο "κακής διατροφής".


Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί φθασμένοι πανεπιστημιακοί γιατροί παγκόσμιας αναγνώρισης συμμερίζονται ανάλογες θεωρίες (άλλωστε στα link που παραθέτω μπορείς να βρεις μερικούς όπως ο Robert Lusting, Petter Attia κτλ)




> Πίσω από αυτό υπάρχει ολόκληρη βιομηχανία εκατοντάδων δις εκατομμυρίων. Δεν είναι τυχαία δηλαδή όλη αυτή η μανία με τα "βιολογικά προιόντα" και τα "super foods" που προλαμβάνουν πάσα νόσο και πάσα μαλακία. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι λοιπόν ανακαλύπτουν και κάποιο βοτάνι ή κάποιο εξωτικό φρούτο το οποίο έχει σούπερ ντούπερ αντικαρκινικές ιδιότητες ,το βγάζουν σαν συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και στο
> πουλάνε και εσύ είσαι με την ψευδαίσθηση ότι π.χ. το ιπποφαές ή το ακάι μπέρι ή το ρόδι ή το τσάι ή το ξύδι ή το εκχύλισμα σκόρδου κτλπ κτλπ θα σε προστατέψει από τον καρκίνο.


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Η βιομηχανία (όπως την ονομάζεις)των βιολογικών προϊόντων δεν μπορεί ούτε για αστείο να συγκριθεί σε οικονομικά μεγέθη με την βιομηχανία του health care συστήματος. Όπως προείπα, παγκόσμια ο τζίρος του συστήματος υγείας υπολογίζεται στα 7 τρις δολάρια. Αν προσθέσουμε και την βιομηχανία επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων που προωθεί τους πελάτες στο σύστημα υγείας (coca cola, kraft,  tyson, kellogs κτλ) το πράγμα ξεφεύγει. Αν ακολουθήσεις την διαδρομή του χρήματος βγάζεις εύκολα τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα για όλα τα θέματα έτσι συμβαίνει και εδώ.

 Θα συμφωνήσω πάντως στο ότι υπάρχει και στα φυσικά προϊόντα μάρκετινγκ για την προώθηση τους  κάτι  το οποίο είναι απόλυτα θεμιτό αρκεί να βασίζεται στην αρχή: First, Do no harm . Φυσικά η αποσπασματική κατανάλωση ενός φυσικού προϊόντος δεν πρόκειται να προστατέψει κάποιον.

btw όποτε έχω επισκεφθεί τα ιατρεία του ΙΚΑ βλέπω συνέχεια κάποιους κουστουμαρισμένους με βαλιτσάκια να μπαίνουν μέσα στα ιατρεία και να προωθούν προϊόντα  στους ιατρούς επιστήμονες.  Λες οι κουστουμαρισμένοι να είναι της "βιομηχανίας" βιολογικών προιόντων; χα χα χα 




> Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχεις κανένα έλενγχο απέναντι σε ασθένειες όπως ο καρκίνος και κανένα βοτάνι ,και καμία
> διατροφική συνήθεια δεν θα σε προστατέψει. Άμα είναι γραμμένο στα  γονίδια σου να πάθεις καρκίνο ,θα πάθεις ότι και να κάνεις με μαθηματική  ακρίβεια.


Η "πικρή" αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι έχουμε καρκίνο.  Όμως τα καλά νέα είναι ότι μπορεί να καθυστερήσουμε όσο θέλουμε την  εκδήλωση του. Όταν έχεις δυνατό ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα δεν του επιτρέπεις  να αναπτυχθεί, τον αντιμετωπίζεις συνεχώς με επιτυχία.
Δεν περιμένεις το stanford δήθεν να ανακαλύψει το φάρμακο. 




> Η ιατρική επιστήμη ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχει αποκρυπτογραφήσει τα  μυστικά του καρκίνου (και πολών άλλων νοσημάτων) ,είναι άγνωστο δηλαδή  τι συμβαίνει στα κύτταρα και μετατρέπονται σε καρκινικά. Υπάρχουν δηλαδή  
> μόνο θεωρίες για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει γι αυτό τον λόγο και δεν υπάρχουν αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα για τις
> περισσότερες μορφές καρκίνου. Όταν λοιπόν η ιατρική επιστήμη δεν έχει ανακαλύψει τα αίτια ,πως κάποιοι ανακάλυψαν
> "μέτρα πρόληψης" κατά του καρκίνου?


Η ιατρική επιστήμη  πίστευε μέχρι πρόσφατα (1980) ότι η γυναίκες κινδυνεύουν με αποκόλληση  μήτρας αν τρέξουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις όπως ο μαραθώνιος. Για αυτό μέχρι  τότε (1980) απαγορευόταν η συμμετοχή τους σε τέτοιους αγώνες (χα χα χα  ). Στην πραγματικότητα αν δεις αποτελέσματα αγώνων υπεραποστάσεων  (>100KM) οι γυναίκες είναι ανταγωνιστικές, ισάξιες ή και πολλές φορές  καλύτερες από τους άντρες!!! Πως δεν τα είχε πάρει χαμπάρι αυτά η  επιστήμη;

Αλλά αν θες να μιλήσεις για επιστήμη, υπήρξε ένας  επιστήμονας ο οποίος είναι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στην ιστορία του έχει  πάρει 2 βραβεία νόμπελ χωρίς να τα μοιραστεί με κάποιον άλλο. Αυτός ο  άνθρωπος, ο Linus Pauling είναι ο πατέρας της σύγχρονης χημείας. O  Pauling ισχυρίστηκε  μετά από έρευνα ότι η βιταμίνη C χορηγούμενη  συστηματικά και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες σε ασθενείς με καρκίνο είχε  σημαντικά θετικά αποτελέσματα.
 Σε αντίθεση με τις χημειοθεραπείες που  επιτίθενται σε όλα  τα κύτταρα ακόμα και στα υγιή το ασκορβικό οξύ  (vitamin c) επιτίθεται μόνο στα καρκινικά κύτταρα φέρνοντας σημαντικά  καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
 Σύντομα το σύστημα (medical establishment)  κανόνισε κλινική έρευνα (mayo) που απέδωσε στην θεραπεία pauling  χαρακτηριστικά placebo  ενώ ο νομπελίστας κατηγορήθηκε ως  κομπογιαννίτης.
 Η μέθοδος θάφτηκε γρήγορα γρήγορα χωρίς να εξεταστεί  περισσότερο. Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν εγώ: πόσο κοστίζει μια χημειοθεραπεία; (με  ποσοστό επιβίωσης πέρα της πενταετίας μικρότερο του 2.1% !!!). Πόσο  πιθανόν είναι η "επιστήμη" να αφήσει αυτό το revenue stream να πάει  χαμένο για μια σημαντικά φθηνότερη θεραπεία; (όπως είπαμε: παρακολουθούμε  πάντα την διαδρομή του χρήματος)





> Το folding@home αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα προσπαθεί να κάνει να αποκρυπτογραφήσει τα μυστικά του καρκίνου και άλλων ασθενειών και τον ρόλο που παίζουν οι πρωτείνες σε αυτό ,γιατί άμα δεν γνωρίζεις τον εχθρό σου δεν πρόκειται
> να τον νικήσεις ποτέ.


Συμφωνώ στο ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τον εχθρό σου. Το stanford ψάχνει σε λάθος μέρος τους  "εχθρούς"

----------


## lalenium

> Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί φθασμένοι πανεπιστημιακοί γιατροί παγκόσμιας αναγνώρισης συμμερίζονται ανάλογες θεωρίες (άλλωστε στα link που παραθέτω μπορείς να βρεις μερικούς όπως ο Robert Lusting, Petter Attia κτλ)


και πολλοί περισσότεροι όχι.




> Εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Η βιομηχανία (όπως την ονομάζεις)των βιολογικών προϊόντων δεν μπορεί ούτε για αστείο να συγκριθεί σε οικονομικά μεγέθη με την βιομηχανία του health care συστήματος.


Όχι κάνεις λάθος ψάξε να βρεις οικονομικά στοιχεια π.χ. για τις Η.Π.Α.




> Όπως προείπα, παγκόσμια ο τζίρος του συστήματος υγείας υπολογίζεται στα 7 τρις δολάρια. Αν προσθέσουμε και την βιομηχανία επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων που προωθεί τους πελάτες στο σύστημα υγείας (coca cola, kraft, tyson, kellogs κτλ) το πράγμα ξεφεύγει. Αν ακολουθήσεις την διαδρομή του χρήματος βγάζεις εύκολα τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα για όλα τα θέματα έτσι συμβαίνει και εδώ.


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδώ μπαίνουμε στα χωράφια των σκοτεινών θεωριών συνωμοσίας και άκρη δεν θα βρούμε.
Πάντως θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση. Το 1900 τότε που δεν υπήρχε ούτε βιομηχανία του health care ,ούτε κόκα κόλα και πέπσι κόλα ,ο μέσος όρος ζωής στην Ελλάδα ήταν 38 έτη. Σήμερα είναι 80 Έτη. Τι συνέβει και υπερδιπλασιάστηκε ο μέσος όρος ζωής? και τι συνετέλεσε σε αυτό?




> λλά αν θες να μιλήσεις για επιστήμη, υπήρξε ένας επιστήμονας ο οποίος είναι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στην ιστορία του έχει πάρει 2 βραβεία νόμπελ χωρίς να τα μοιραστεί με κάποιον άλλο. Αυτός ο άνθρωπος, ο Linus Pauling είναι ο πατέρας της σύγχρονης χημείας. O Pauling ισχυρίστηκε μετά από έρευνα ότι η βιταμίνη C χορηγούμενη συστηματικά και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες σε ασθενείς με καρκίνο είχε σημαντικά θετικά αποτελέσματα.
>  Σε αντίθεση με τις χημειοθεραπείες που επιτίθενται σε όλα τα κύτταρα ακόμα και στα υγιή το ασκορβικό οξύ (vitamin c) επιτίθεται μόνο στα καρκινικά κύτταρα φέρνοντας σημαντικά καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.


Κοίτα και άλλοι μεγάλοι επιστήμονες στο τέλος της ζωής τους έχουν γελοιοποιηθεί ,μην ξεχνάς ότι από κάποια ηλικία και μετά χτυπάει και το αλτσχάιμερ όση βιταμίνη C και να πάρεις. Η βιταμίνη C λοιπόν δεν θεραπεύει τον καρκίνο ,ούτε επίσης η φραπελιά θεραπεύει τον καρκίνο ,πάντως όποιος πάθει καρκίνο είναι ελεύθερος να πάρει μια σύριγγα και να βαράει ενέσεις με βιταμίνη C ή να πίνει φραπελιά αν προτιμάει τα Ελληνικά προιόντα ,δεν πρόκειται να τον εμποδίσει κανένας.




> Το stanford ψάχνει σε λάθος μέρος τους "εχθρούς"


Εαν έχεις την καλοσύνη στείλτους ένα email ,μην παιδεύονται τζάμπα τα παλικάρια σε λάθος μονοπάτια.

----------


## shadowman

> και πολλοί περισσότεροι όχι.


ε και; αυτό δεν σημαίνει έλλειψη επιστημονικής τεκμηρίωσης κάτι που υπονόησες αρχικά.





> Όχι κάνεις λάθος ψάξε να βρεις οικονομικά στοιχεια π.χ. για τις Η.Π.Α.


Απορώ που τα βρίσκεις τα στοιχεία;
Από το wikipedia:



> According to the World Health Organization (WHO), total health care spending in the U.S. was 17.9% of its GDP in 2011, the highest in the world.[9] The Health and Human Services Department expects that the health share of GDP will continue its historical upward trend, reaching 19.5% of GDP by 2017.[34][35]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_..._United_States


Με άλλα λόγια κάθε Αμερικάνος το 1 από τα 5 δολάρια που βγάζει τα ξοδεύει στο σύστημα της υγείας (προσοχή όχι σε ασφάλιση). Δηλαδή περί τα 8500 δολάρια ετησίως (700 μηνιαίως) ακουμπάει στο ένα σκέλος του συστήματος (το άλλο σκέλος όπως είπαμε είναι οι βιομηχανίες επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων.)

Τώρα δείξε εσύ τα στοιχεία που έχεις για τον τζίρο των βιολογικών προϊόντων στις ΗΠΑ μήπως και κάνω λάθος...



> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδώ μπαίνουμε στα χωράφια των σκοτεινών θεωριών συνωμοσίας και άκρη δεν θα βρούμε.


το 7τρις δολαρια παγκόσμιος τζίρος υπηρεσιών υγείας δεν είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας είναι ένα στοιχείο πραγματικό που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί.




> Πάντως θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση. Το 1900 τότε που δεν υπήρχε ούτε βιομηχανία του health care ,ούτε κόκα κόλα και πέπσι κόλα ,ο μέσος όρος ζωής στην Ελλάδα ήταν 38 έτη. Σήμερα είναι 80 Έτη. Τι συνέβει και υπερδιπλασιάστηκε ο μέσος όρος ζωής? και τι συνετέλεσε σε αυτό?


Κανείς δεν αμφιβάλει για τις προόδους της ιατρικής και φαρμακολογίας μέσα στον αιώνα που πέρασε. Τώρα δεν χάνονται ζωές δια ασήμαντο αφορμή. Ναι αυτό είναι πρόοδος.
Όμως αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα έχει ξεφύγει από κάθε έλεγχο και εντιμότητα.

Επίσης λάβε υπόψη για το χαμηλό μέσο όρο της εποχής εκείνης τις πολεμικές αναταραχές και την υψηλή παιδική θνησιμότητα.





> Κοίτα και άλλοι μεγάλοι επιστήμονες στο τέλος της ζωής τους έχουν γελοιοποιηθεί ,μην ξεχνάς ότι από κάποια ηλικία και μετά χτυπάει και το αλτσχάιμερ όση βιταμίνη C και να πάρεις. Η βιταμίνη C λοιπόν δεν θεραπεύει τον καρκίνο ,ούτε επίσης η φραπελιά θεραπεύει τον καρκίνο ,πάντως όποιος πάθει καρκίνο είναι ελεύθερος να πάρει μια σύριγγα και να βαράει ενέσεις με βιταμίνη C ή να πίνει φραπελιά αν προτιμάει τα Ελληνικά προιόντα ,δεν πρόκειται να τον εμποδίσει κανένας.


Νομίζω ότι το σύστημα μπορεί να γελοιοποιήσει όποιον γουστάρει να τον βγάλει γέρο ξεκούτη, παράφρονα ,κομπογιαννίτη κτλ. Πήγαινε στο yahoo finance και δες λίγο τις μετοχές της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας και την πορεία τους τα τελευταία 20χρόνια, δεν μπορεί κανείς να διακινδυνεύσει τέτοια κέρδη...
btw
Δεν γνωρίζω την αποτελεσματικότητα της θεραπείας με C ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης εναλλακτικής θεραπείας άλλα πες πως:
κάποιος καρκινοπαθής που ξέρει ότι οι πιθανότητες του να περάσει την πενταετία ζωής είναι 2.1% αν ακολουθήσει χημειοθεραπεία και αν ο καρκίνος του είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο (σε προχωρημένο στάδιο οι πιθανότητες του πέφτουν στο 0,6%...) και αποφασίζει αφού κάπου μαθαίνει ότι υπάρχει η θεραπεία με την C να την δοκιμάσει (τι θα χάσει άλλωστε?). Δεν πρόκειται να τα καταφέρει. Πρώτα πρώτα δεν θα τον αφήσει το οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον και κατά δεύτερο δεν θα το επιτρέψουν οι γιατροί. Αν παρελπίδα κάποιος γιατρός αναλάβει να επιβλέψει μια τέτοια θεραπεία το πιο πιθανό είναι να κινδυνεύσει να χάσει το πτυχίο του. Άσε που τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία καλύπτουν μόνο εγκεκριμένες θεραπείες. Για αυτό λοιπόν μην φοβάσαι από τον ιατρικό επισκέπτη θα ψωνίσει και όλα θα λειτουργήσουν "ρολόι".




> Εαν έχεις την καλοσύνη στείλτους ένα email ,μην παιδεύονται τζάμπα τα παλικάρια σε λάθος μονοπάτια.


Άστους, είναι πολλοί απασχολημένοι ψάχνοντας το "θαυματουργό" φάρμακο, μην τους διακόψω.
Σταμάτησα πάντως να μολύνω το περιβάλλον με άσκοπη κατανάλωση ενέργειας στο folding

----------


## lalenium

> ε και; αυτό δεν σημαίνει έλλειψη επιστημονικής τεκμηρίωσης κάτι που υπονόησες αρχικά.


Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει.




> Με άλλα λόγια κάθε Αμερικάνος το 1 από τα 5 δολάρια που βγάζει τα ξοδεύει στο σύστημα της υγείας (προσοχή όχι σε ασφάλιση). Δηλαδή περί τα 8500 δολάρια ετησίως (700 μηνιαίως) ακουμπάει στο ένα σκέλος του συστήματος (το άλλο σκέλος όπως είπαμε είναι οι βιομηχανίες επεξεργασμένων τροφίμων.)


Τι σχέση έχει αυτό το απόσπασμα που έβαλες δεν καταλαβαίνω ,δηλαδή τι? Θεωρείς ότι οι χώρες δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν εθνικό σύστημα υγείας? Η μήπως το εθνικό σύστημα υγείας θα έπρεπε να καταργήσει τα νοσοκομεία και να χρηματοδοτεί ,συμπληρώματα διατροφής ,βελονιστές ,μάγους και ξεματιάστρες?




> ώρα δείξε εσύ τα στοιχεία που έχεις για τον τζίρο των βιολογικών προϊόντων στις ΗΠΑ μήπως και κάνω λάθος...


Ο τζίρος των βιολογικών προϊόντων (διατροφής) στις Η.Π.Α. είναι 9,8 δις εκατομμύρια δολάρια Αμερικής (καθαρά κέρδη το 2012) και ο τζίρος των εταιρειών συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής είναι μόνο στις Η.Π.Α. 15 δις εκατομμύρια δολάρια Αμερικής (καθαρά κέρδη το 2012). 




> το 7τρις δολαρια παγκόσμιος τζίρος υπηρεσιών υγείας δεν είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας είναι ένα στοιχείο πραγματικό που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί.


Ωραία λογική του παραλόγου ,δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το επαναλαμβάνεις συνέχεια αυτό. Αφού ο τζίρος των υπηρεσιών υγείας είναι 7 τρις ,άρα κάποια συνωμοσία παίζει δεν μπορεί. Μάλιστα. και ο παγκόσμιος τζίρος των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι τόσος ,άρα μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τηλεπάθεια και  μας το κρύβουν γιατί παίζονται συμφέροντα. Μιλάμε για πρωτοποριακό τρόπο σκέψης.




> Κανείς δεν αμφιβάλει για τις προόδους της ιατρικής και φαρμακολογίας μέσα στον αιώνα που πέρασε.


Ποια πρόοδο και ποια επιστήμη πλάκα κάνεις εδώ σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου δεν αφήνανε τις γυναίκες να τρέξουν για να μην τους ξεκολλήσει η μήτρα. Μιλάμε για κομπογιανίτες ,σίγουρα ο μέσος όρος ζωής αυξήθηκε λόγο της αυξημένης πρόσληψης βιταμίνης C του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου.




> Τώρα δεν χάνονται ζωές δια ασήμαντο αφορμή.


Δεν πεθαίνει κανένας αγαπητέ δια ασήμαντο αφορμή ,απλά ασθένειες και παθήσεις που στο παρελθόν σκότωναν εκατομμύρια κόσμο και ήταν ανίατες η επιστήμη τις έκανε είτε παρελθόν ,είτε θεραπεύσιμες άρα και ασήμαντες.




> Όμως αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα έχει ξεφύγει από κάθε έλεγχο και εντιμότητα.


Ε βέβαια ,αυτό έλειπε.




> Επίσης λάβε υπόψη για το χαμηλό μέσο όρο της εποχής εκείνης τις πολεμικές αναταραχές και την υψηλή παιδική θνησιμότητα.


Οι πολεμικές αναταραχές δεν παίζουν ρόλο στα στατιστικά αυτά στοιχεία ,η παιδική θνησιμότητα ναι ,αλλά την παιδική θνησιμότητα από το 30% εκείνης της εποχής στο 0,5% της σημερινής ή επιστήμη το κατάφερε δεν έγινε κάποιο θαύμα. 




> Νομίζω ότι το σύστημα μπορεί να γελοιοποιήσει όποιον γουστάρει να τον βγάλει γέρο ξεκούτη, παράφρονα ,κομπογιαννίτη κτλ.


Ωχ όπου ακούω την μαγική λέξη "το σύστημα" μυρίζομαι ότι θα σκάσει θεωρία συνομοσίας.




> Πήγαινε στο yahoo finance και δες λίγο τις μετοχές της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας και την πορεία τους τα τελευταία 20χρόνια, δεν μπορεί κανείς να διακινδυνεύσει τέτοια κέρδη...


Τελικά δίκιο είχα. 




> Δεν γνωρίζω την αποτελεσματικότητα της θεραπείας με C ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης εναλλακτικής θεραπείας


Τότε γιατί επιμένεις με τόσο πάθος και σιγουριά?




> άλλα πες πως:
>  κάποιος καρκινοπαθής που ξέρει ότι οι πιθανότητες του να περάσει την πενταετία ζωής είναι 2.1% αν ακολουθήσει χημειοθεραπεία και αν ο καρκίνος του είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο (σε προχωρημένο στάδιο οι πιθανότητες του πέφτουν στο 0,6%...) και αποφασίζει αφού κάπου μαθαίνει ότι υπάρχει η θεραπεία με την C να την δοκιμάσει (τι θα χάσει άλλωστε?). Δεν πρόκειται να τα καταφέρει. Πρώτα πρώτα δεν θα τον αφήσει το οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον και κατά δεύτερο δεν θα το επιτρέψουν οι γιατροί. Αν παρελπίδα κάποιος γιατρός αναλάβει να επιβλέψει μια τέτοια θεραπεία το πιο πιθανό είναι να κινδυνεύσει να χάσει το πτυχίο του. Άσε που τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία καλύπτουν μόνο εγκεκριμένες θεραπείες.


Κανείς γιατρός δεν μπορεί να σου επιβάλει ΚΑΜΙΑ θεραπεία ,εφόσον είσαι ενήλικας και έχεις σώας τας φρένας ,σε προστατεύει το Ελληνικό νομικό δίκαιο. Ο ιατρός απλά προτείνει θεραπεία ,τώρα εαν θα την ακολουθήσεις ή όχι αυτό εξαρτάται μόνο από εσένα. Επίσης ούτε στο νοσοκομείο μπορεί να σε κρατήσει παρά την θέλησή σου ,απλά υπογραφεις ένα χαρτή όπου απαλάσεις τον ιατρό και το νοσοκομείο από κάθε ευθύνη και σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις.

Δηλαδή κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να πάρει τα φάρμακα των κακών φαρμακευτικών εταιρειών ,υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες για τον καρκίνο όπως βιταμίνη C ,βελονισμός ,ομοιοπαθητική ,ολιστική ιατρική ,χυμός πικραγγουριάς ,αγιουβερδική ιατρική ,Κινέζικη ιατρική ,βουντού ,ξεμάτιασμα κτλπ κτλπ.




> Άστους, είναι πολλοί απασχολημένοι ψάχνοντας το "θαυματουργό" φάρμακο, μην τους διακόψω.


Όχι θαυματουργά φάρμακα δεν υπάρχουν ,ο καρκίνος (ο οποίος δεν είναι μια ασθένεια αλλά πολλές) θα νικηθεί με δουλειά και προσπάθεια και όχι με θαύματα. Πρότζεκτ όπως το folding@home απλά βάζουν ένα λιθαράκι στην προσπάθεια αυτή.

----------


## shadowman

> ...


Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω στο παραλήρημα σου. Μόνο μια ερώτηση; τον επιούσιο πως τον βγάζεις; (η διαδρομή του χρήματος που λέγαμε εξηγεί πολλά)
Χαίρεται και καλό folding (για να βοηθήσεις την ανθρωπότητα).

----------

